#ubuntu-br 2010-12-27
<Ricardo__> fica piscando teclado no reboot e nada
<pqatsi> rs
<Ricardo__> amigo meu pos num vostro
<Ricardo__> e rodo tudo
<Ricardo__> o cara ta dando risada ne eahehaa
<Ricardo__> ate wireless
<pqatsi> eu tinha no meu quad
<Ricardo__> é o fim da varzea tu comprar um pc normal direcionado pra hacintosh o cumulo da xinelagem
<Ricardo__> se bem q mac ta salgado o preco ainda
<pqatsi> hahaha
<pqatsi> fim da varzea
<pqatsi> essa e boa :D
<Ricardo__> bons tempos akeles de fat32
<Ricardo__> e win 98
<Ricardo__> ahaah
<Ricardo__> scandisk direto
<Ricardo__> tela azul de win
<pqatsi> w98 n era SO :D
<pqatsi> era um gambi ambulante
<Ricardo__> usava ele num p 200
<Ricardo__> 4 de ram
<Ricardo__> abrir winamp era pesadao
<Ricardo__> aeheahae
<Ricardo__> ou tu usava pagina ou ouvia musica
<Ricardo__> explorer 3.0
<Ricardo__> netscape
<Ricardo__> aeheaeah
<pqatsi> hahahaha
<pqatsi> putz, era mesmo
<pqatsi> winamp 2 ainda
<pqatsi> era divertido
<pqatsi> e na epoca do VQF
<pqatsi> eu adorava o VQF mas meu k6 levava meia hora pra codar
<Ricardo__> mirc basicao
<Ricardo__> icq
<Ricardo__> tudo mto pesado
<pqatsi> (hoje o VQF e suportado no ffmpeg pra decoding, nao pra encoding)
<Ricardo__> divx mal tinha surgido
<Detch> alguem tem amsn ou emesene rodando webcan atualmente ?
<pqatsi> nao peguei divx
<Ricardo__> mas eu era mais feliz cara
<pqatsi> Detch: empathy somente
<Ricardo__> os trocos pra conseguir
<Ricardo__> era na raça
<Ricardo__> conexao discada
<Ricardo__> uma luta
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: ainda hoje
<Ricardo__> hj em dia tem tudo nessa net de barbada
<pqatsi> mas nao com windows :D
<Detch> pqatsi, so ele ta fundando web ?
<Ricardo__> eu uso xp, 7 e ubuntu aki.. mas 90% do tempo fica no ubuntu xp e seven so pra fliperama
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: tudo... depende
<Ricardo__> é algumas coisas da pra meter um wine
<Ricardo__> ou virtualbox
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/TwinVQ
<igor__> ola alguem pode ajudar?
<igor__> alguem q entenda de wireless no ubuntu
<pqatsi> igor__: ninguem sabe de tudo
<pqatsi> pergunte e se alguem souber, alguem reponde
<pqatsi> *responde
<igor__> tipo minha internet sem fio
<igor__> não esta conectando n sei pq
<igor__> fica uma onda sobe e desce
<igor__> pede senha as vezes direto
<igor__> e autenticação e eu coloco e fica checando
<igor__> e n conecta
<pqatsi> gedit /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> igor__: copia e cola num pastebin da vida
<pqatsi> !pastebin | igor__
<ubottu-br> igor__: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<rickwap> bom ddia
<igor__> como é esse lance de pastebin?
<igor__> n entendi
<igor__> !pastebin | igor__
<ubottu-br> igor__, por favor veja minha mensagem privada
<igor__> coloquei aquele comando q falou
<igor__> gedit...
<igor__> la no pastebin
<igor__> so n coloquei o poster
<igor__> era isso mesmo q era pra fazer?
<pqatsi> me passa o link
<pqatsi> passa o link de quando voce enviou
<igor__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<igor__> viu la?
<igor__> se alguem tiver msn e puder ajudar
<igor__> agradeço
<igor__> q estou querendo ficar so com wireless
<igor__> pra aposentar o cabo so q n consigo usar
<barna> igor__, copie os numeros no final do link do site!
<barna> do pastebin
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> porque as pessoas pedem msn aqui?
<pqatsi> IRC nao e chat nao?
<pqatsi> entao não entra #prontofalei
<Yutaka> quando um pacote usa um absurdo de memoria ram oque ele tem?
<Yutaka> 775mb de ram
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> virtuoso
<pqatsi> Detch: grossa
<Yutaka> Memoria 345 MIB / 2,0 GIB em uso atual
<Yutaka> depois de ter fechado o virtuoso
<pqatsi> [26/12-22:46:37] < Yutaka> quando um pacote usa um absurdo de memoria ram oque ele tem?
<pqatsi> memory leak
<Yutaka> como resolver?
<pqatsi> arrumando os leaks no fonte?
<Detch> ?
<Detch> pqatsi, ?
<Yutaka> vou ver o que é 'memory leak'
<pqatsi> Detch: brincando com irc
<pqatsi> :D
<Yutaka> pqatsi, deu para entender
<Yutaka> e ja sei oque fazer
<Yutaka> vlw
<Detch> pqatsi, rs
<Yutaka> É preciso baixar 180MB/180MB de arquivos.
<Yutaka> isso vai resolver :P
<Detch> digitei exit sem querer
<pqatsi> Yutaka: memoryleaks so se arrumam consertando o fonte. se vc roda coisas que vc n tem o fonte, vc ta lascado
<Yutaka> pqatsi, sim
<Yutaka> vc me fez lembrar q
<Yutaka> apos instalar vc precisa atualizar
<Yutaka> coisa q eu nao fiz
<pqatsi> coisas como adobe reader/flash adoram comer ram
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> agora vai funcionar
<pqatsi> n e atoa
<Yutaka> so esperar baixar e atualizar
<Yutaka> pqatsi nao ele usa em quanto eu inicio o pc
<Yutaka> ele inicia qunado eu ligo  o pc
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> update vai resolver
<geowany> Boa noite!
<geowany> Pessoal, é o seguinte, meu /dev/dsp sumiu na versão 10.10 do ubuntu.
<geowany> Na verdade eu uso kubuntu, mas acredito que isso não tem nada a ver.
<barna> geowany, q ele faz?
<geowany> E eu tô querendo jogar enemy-territory mas esse jogo dá um erro dizendo que o /dev/dsp não existe.
<Daekdroom> /dev/dsp é o dispositivo de saída de som, se não me engano.
<geowany> Acredito que deve ser alguma treta do pulse audio.
<geowany> Um amigo aqui me falou que o /dev/dsp era usado pelo oss.
<geowany> Daekdroom: é esse sim.
<geowany> Se não me engano, o Enemy Territory vai ser lançado como opensource.
<barna> geowany, v se isso ajuda!
<barna> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40795.html
<geowany> barna: já tentei isso aí, não funciona
<geowany> ele precisa do /dev/dsp
<geowany> só queo /dev/dsp não existe mais.
<geowany> Tenho uma maquina aqui do lado (da minha esposa) que esta rodando Xubuntu 10.04, e ela tem o /dev/dsp.
<barna> kra, na verdade eu num tenho nem ideia do q seja ou como resolva! só dei uma googada!
<barna> eu to usando o 10.04 gnome! e aki tb tem!
<geowany> barna: pois é...isso parece ser alguma novidade da canonical...eles estão querendo largar as tranqueiras (oss e alsa) .
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<geowany> o negócio é o pulseaudio mesmo, mas vou pesquisar aqui a respeito do oss4
<barna> tenta instalar o oss e o alsa!
<geowany> barna: mas já está tudo instalado
<geowany> alsa-oss
<geowany> liboss-salsa2 - OSS to Alsa compatibility library
<barna> ai lascou! tenta no #ubuntugames
<barna> quem sabe!
<geowany> blz
<geowany> vou ver lá se o coringão e cia me ajuda!
<geowany> vlw pela atenção barna
<barna> d nada!
<barna> vlw
<Ricardo__> alsa nao tem mais akela de deixar so um programa no mudo o som por ex ne?
<Ricardo__> isso é exclusivo do pulseaudio ne
<geowany> Ricardo__: é...
<Ricardo__> isso é mto bom
<geowany> mas se não me engano Ricardo__, nunca deu pra fazer isso no alsa não!
<Ricardo__> deixa uma putaria rolando no mudo e ouve uma mp3
<geowany> Ricardo__: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> antes nao dava
<Ricardo__> pra nao fazer barulheira tinha q deixar tudo desligado
<Ricardo__> eahaeha
<Ricardo__> o debian ainda ficou no alsa ne
<Ricardo__> acho q nem o debian 6 tera pulse
<geowany> Ricardo__: mas tem pra instalar!
<Ricardo__> hm menos mal
<Ricardo__> o lts ta bem melhor agora
<Ricardo__> qdo lancaram era cheio de bugs
<Ricardo__> agora ta estavel aki o lucid
<pqatsi> nao entendo a birra que o povo tem com o pulse
<Ricardo__> nem fui pro meerkat
<pqatsi> o pulse nao e tao ruim quanto o alsa puro
<pqatsi> apesar de ser pogado
<pqatsi> :p
<Ricardo__> e nem vou ir pro narwhall tb
<Ricardo__> mudanca so no prox lts
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: bobagem
<pqatsi> imho
<Ricardo__> eu gostei do pulse
<Ricardo__> no inicio nao mas agora sim
<pqatsi> geowany: dica: padsp
<pqatsi> padsp enemy-territory
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> [26/12-23:23:24] < Ricardo__> alsa nao tem mais akela de deixar so um programa no mudo o som por ex ne?
<pqatsi> isso existe ainda no alsa
<Ricardo__> si
<Ricardo__> eu errei a expressao
<Ricardo__> eheah
<pqatsi> no oss4 existe virtualmixer
<pqatsi> que roda em kernel
<Ricardo__> nunca teve ne akela
<Ricardo__> eaheahae
<pqatsi> alias, o oss4 tem tudo que o alsa e o pulse tem
<Ricardo__> de deixar mudo
<pqatsi> so que bem feito :D
<Ricardo__> cara no 9.04 e 9.10 eu reinstalei do zero os sistemas qdo sairam
<Ricardo__> cansei disso
<Ricardo__> agora fica no lts e dane-se
<pqatsi> novamente
<pqatsi> bobagem
<Ricardo__> podia dar update
<Ricardo__> mas ja fiz isso
<pqatsi> nao se reinstala linux
<Ricardo__> e nao gostei do meerkat
<pqatsi> ai ai
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: a questao nem e gostar
<pqatsi> aparencia voce deixa como voce quiser
<pqatsi> e nao muda de uma versao pra outra
<Ricardo__> cara eu ainda tenho mentalidade win ta porra gosto de reinstalar do zero as cosias
<Ricardo__> ehaeahaeh
<pqatsi> a questao é updates/seguranca
<geowany> pqatsi, acabei de testar
<geowany> deu um erro aqui
<geowany> "Sorry but your soundcard can't do this"
<geowany> vou reiniciar aqui
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: ridiculo e voce ficar com software velho, bugado e com security issues
<geowany> vlw pessoal!
<Ricardo__> hm
<Ricardo__> se o velho funcionar bem
<Ricardo__> acho q ta blz
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> nao funciona bem
<pqatsi> funciona zoado e cheio de falhas de seguranca
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: aprenda isso com linux: nao e um SO feito pra ser mantido velho
<Ricardo__> se bem q o update ficou legal.. nem peso o sistema nao fico lento.. se fosse win ja era
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: pare de comparar win com linux
<geowany> pqatsi: eu também aprovo a idéia do pulseaudio
<geowany> já me deram dicas para desinstalar, mas eu vou segurar a onda
<geowany> tá tudo funcionando até agora
<Ricardo__> e o xorg vai morrer mesmo?
<pqatsi> muito cedo pra dizer isso
<pqatsi> mas tomara q morra
<geowany> pqatsi!
<geowany> seria esse o pacote?
<geowany> oss4-base - Open Sound System - base package
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> baixa no site que vc ganha mais
<pqatsi> ou compila o fonte
<pqatsi> lembrando que o fonte tem um make deb :D
<pqatsi> geowany: mas assim, se vc usar o oss, pode dar adeus ao alsa e ao pulse
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> http://www.4front-tech.com/download.cgi
<geowany> pqatsi: hum...vc usa ubuntu?
<pqatsi> geowany: sim
<geowany> por hoje  desisto
<geowany> vou jogar UT
<geowany> ao invés do ET.
<geowany> :(
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> alguem sabe essa? baixei um jogo da internet...dou 2 clicks no executavel dele e ele abre tranquilamente, mas se eu crio um link pra area de trabalho ou pro menu principal ele não abre...so abre se eu for la na pasta do jogo e abrir o executavel
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sugestões??
<Yutaka> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Yutaka> libreoffice X koffice
<Yutaka> qual vcs usam?
<Yutaka> Ibge
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não uso nenhum dos dois
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas se tivesse que escolher libreoffice
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-rc2/deb/x86/
<Yutaka> LibO_3.3.0rc2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz	21-Dec-2010 13:23	155M
<Yutaka> grandinho hein
<Yutaka> kde 282mb de ram
<Yutaka> :D
<ubottu-br> KDE bug 282 in general "From the group overview, Right-button" [Normal,Closed: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282
<Yutaka> chromium emesene xchat apt-get monitor do sistema e vlc
<Yutaka> kde 282mb de ram
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Yutaka, kubuntu??
<Oraculo> alguem conhece um script br pra liunux?
<Oraculo> linux*
<pqatsi> ptl: patooola
<pqatsi> Ursinha-afk: :*
<pqatsi> bom dia povo!
<pqatsi> grossa :p
<leonel23> volteiiii a casa n
<pqatsi> ?
<leonel23> andei muito tempo ausente
<leonel23> sem net
<leonel23> rsrsrs
<leonel23> e estou tentando baixar a ulltima versao do ubuntu
<leonel23> me da uma dica ai cara
<rickwap> benvindo leonel23
<leonel23> brigado
<rickwap> bom fui
<leonel23> ok
<rickwap> hora de ler um pouco
<rickwap> leonel23: que dica queres?
<leonel23> a um jeito nde instalar mascaras no ubuntu
<leonel23> qualquer coisa gksu....
<leonel23> sera que tb roda em linux mint
<leonel23> ??
<rickwap> hum desculpa leonel23 nao sei lhe responder, pergunte ao pqatsi
<rickwap> talves eele lhe possa ajudar
<pqatsi> como e?
<rickwap> ate ja
<leonel23> como instalar Skins, vulgo temas
<leonel23> no linux mint
<pqatsi> gnome-look.org?
<pqatsi> leonel23: same way
<leonel23> ja achei algo semelhante
<leonel23> vou tentar
<leonel23> helloooooooooooooooooooo
<pqatsi> ptl: grossa
<leonel23> +ok
<ffr76> Bom dia
<leonel23> bom dia
<pqatsi>  dia
<leonel23> temas para ambiente LXDE onde encontro galera
<pqatsi> /dev/unha ?
<bino> bom dia
<slipttees> Bom dia
<slipttees> alguem sabe se tem o jogo "Paciência Spider" pra linux?
<barna> slipttees, na central de programas ubuntu tem!
<slipttees> barna: achei já
<slipttees> ;-)
<slipttees> aisletriot tem
<slipttees> mas de 30 modos de jogos de carta
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> só não sabia colocar em "Aranhas" :D
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<slipttees> agora  não perco meu emprego :d
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> migrei os 40 computadores aqui para ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<slipttees> e a condição era paciencia spider pro chefe
<slipttees> :D
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA
<barna> eu tb instalo ubuntu no comp de todo mundo q eu conheço!
<barna> ontem eu gerei um versão modificada, com todos os codecs e reps q coloco nos comps da galera!
<barna> agora fico MUITO mais simples! é só instalar e ja vem com TUDO!
<slipttees> :d
<pqatsi> barna: bobagem isso
<slipttees> :D
<pqatsi> c n sabe o quanto
<slipttees> Ubuntu Out the Box
<slipttees> :D
<pqatsi> + facil criar um meta pacote com as deps
<pqatsi> e os scripts/arquivos que voce quer criar/modificar
<pqatsi> e colocar num ppa
<pqatsi> :D
<slipttees> pqatsi: nerd
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> barna: tambem crio um liveDVD completo
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> por squashfs barna =]
<barna> massa!
<slipttees> barna: deu 1.5GB o dvd = codecs de mltimedia, gimp, inkscape, bareftp, amsn, vlc, broffice.org, openclipart.org, chromium-browser, entre outros.
<barna> aki deu mas ou menos isso tb!
<barna> eu usei o UCK!
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> barna: fiz tudo pelo terminal =]
<barna> o uck tem terminal e synaptic, mas num sei pq no meio do processo ele deu pau no terminal!
<barna> dai eu terminei por sinaptic mesmo!
<slipttees> kkkkkkk
<slipttees> por isso faço na mãe
<slipttees> ops
<slipttees> kkkkk
<slipttees> mão
<slipttees> :-)
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> eu nao gosto dessa solucao
<pqatsi> e daria pau em qualquer aparicao disso na minha vida :p
<slipttees> pqatsi: pelo o squashfs não deu pau nenhum
<slipttees> só quando fui gerar a iso, faltou um "ponto" no fim do comando
<slipttees> mas resolvido :D
<slipttees> ;-)
<Ricardo__> a graça é instalar do zero.. e nao tudo pronto ehehe
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<Ricardo__> debian 6 ta valendo instalar?
<vasco> oi
<vasco> alguém sabe como faço para ver a temperatura do meu processador e outros hardwares no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> sensors
<vasco> pqastsi, com esse aplicativo poço fazer isso?
<pqatsi> vasco: resumidamente sim
<pqatsi> em geral temp de processador voce pode ver no /proc/acpi/
<vasco> pqastsi não tem interface gráfica, pois não?
<pqatsi> tem alguns plasmoids e widgets
<pqatsi> mas nunca usei
<barna> vasco, sabe usar o synaptic?
<barna> p/ instalar programas?
<vasco> acho que sim, barna
<pqatsi> praq synaptic barna
<pqatsi> usa a central de programas mesmo
<pqatsi> mas simples e menos burro
<barna> pqatsi, num sei usar isso! mas deixa ver como q aparece lá!
<barna> sei usar esse treco não!
<pqatsi> afff
<barna> vasco, entra no synaptic e instala o sensors-applet
<pqatsi> usa synaptic e nao usa a central de programas
<pqatsi> e uma dondoca preguiçosa mesmo :P
<pqatsi> [27/12-10:39:12] < barna> pqatsi, num sei usar isso! mas deixa ver como q aparece lá!
<pqatsi> [27/12-10:40:35] < barna> sei usar esse treco não!
<pqatsi> 1 minuto com ele voce nao aprende nem qual e o nome do programa
<barna> pqatsi, num to entendo nada!
<pqatsi> eu ja esperava isso tb
<barna> pqatsi, vamos parar de nos entender e ajudar o vasco?
<barna> hehehehehehe
<vasco> eu fiz apt-get install lm-sensors
<TkCientista> galera descobri uma porcaria no meu ubuntu
<bllb> pessoal, vcs sabe se no ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso  da para bootar como live cd ?
<TkCientista> instalei ele no meu netbook
<TkCientista> jce/cce
<vasco> depois diz sensors-detect
<TkCientista> ele tem placa de rede atheros,
<TkCientista> quando eu tento editar o splash
<TkCientista> ele desabilita a placa
<TkCientista> quando restauro as configurações originais ela volta
<TkCientista> alguem ja passou por isso?
<vasco> bllb, dá. voce grava com diz no site de download do ubuntu e depois boot a partir dele
<pqatsi> vasco: sim
<pqatsi> vasco: sudo sensors-detect
<pqatsi> pra ele levantar os modulos
<bllb> vasco: valeu
<slipttees> =]
<vasco> já fiz isso, agora ia instalar o sensors-applet como o barna disse, pqatsi
<vasco> barna: também posso fazer sudo apt-get install sensors-applet?
<barna> vasco, sim
<vasco> ok
<vasco> barna: depois vai dar para adicionar esse applet ao painel, né?
<barna> exato!
<vasco> barna: mas diz "Nenhum sensor foi encontrado!" no painel
<vasco> barna. será que tenho de reiniciar primeiro?
<barna> kra, num lembro, faz tanto tempo q instalei! mas tenta ai!
<vasco> eu adicionei os modulos que o sensors-detect me deu no /etc/modulos
<vasco> são os modulos e que o kernel arranca, se calhar tenho de reinicar para ele arrancar. vou tentar depois digo qualquer coisa
<rickwap> boa tarde
<rickwap> alguem pode me indicar um bom programa para criar videos tutorias no linux?
<vasco> obrigado, barna e pqatsi
<vasco> tá a funcionar
<barna> vasco, d nada!
<barna> bom dia Yutaka
<Yutaka> barna, :D
<Yutaka> configurando o cliente irc
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> barna, se aparecer alguma msg estranha vc me diz
<barna> q tipo de mensagem?
<Yutaka> away etc
<barna> ok!
<Analista_Tux> to aqui pessoal
<Analista_Tux> pessoal sabe qual o canal do debian brasil
<Analista_Tux> ??
<Analista_Tux> o cana do kubuntu ?
<Analista_Tux> canal **??
<Oraculo> alguem sabe um script de mirc para linux?
<Oraculo> de preferencia br
<barna> acho q ##debian-br
<Hutley> Oraculo: não existe mIRC para linux
<Oraculo> blz
<Hutley> Oraculo: mirc é um programa: www.mirc.com
<Oraculo> eeu sei, nao existe um script similar ao mirc pra linux?
<Daekdroom> XChat
<Hutley> Oraculo: script para linux assim como existem aqueles para windows cheios de frescura? nunca vi!
<Oraculo> isso msm ;p
<Pskol> roda no wine se vc quiser tanto..
<Oraculo> e vcs usam oq? esse mensageiro do ubuntu?
<Hutley> Oraculo: weechat
<Oraculo> vlw vou ver :)
<Hutley> Oraculo: ele é em modo texto... se vc quiser algo mais "amigável" tente  o xchat
<SuBmUnDo> Oraculo, tem o kvirc tambem
<Oraculo> blz
<vasco> e sobre a temperatura do disco rígido e da placa gráfica, só consigo a do processador. sabe barna ou alguém?
<Hutley> Oraculo: se vc usa o KDE tem o Quassel que é bem interessante tb
<Oraculo> hum.. vou ve-los
<barna> vasco, pelo q eu sei, nem todos os computadores tem suporte a sensores de todas as temperaturas!
<barna> vasco, o meu só da a temp dos precessadores e do HD!
<barna> vasco, ja vi comps q aparece até a velocidade da ventuinha!
<vasco> no windows, pelo programa everest conseguia saber a temperatura do processador e da placa gráfica
<vasco> e é neste computador, então também devia dar a temperatura da placa aqui
<Analista_Tux> pessoal, quem sabe qual a maior comunidade linux do brasil
<Analista_Tux> ?
<vasco> Analista_Tux: talvez seja o www.vivaolinux.com.br
<Analista_Tux> qual a distribuição mais usada mo brasil ?
<Analista_Tux> alquem sabe
<Analista_Tux> ??
<Hutley> Analista_Tux: vc trabalha no ibge?
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<pqatsi> mirc pra linux
<pqatsi> tao de brincadeira ne
<Analista_Tux> rpaz ... to projetando um curso de linux
<Analista_Tux> e to pesquisando
<Analista_Tux> alguem pode ajudar
<Analista_Tux> ?
<pqatsi> nao pergunte para perguntar, pergunte direto o que voce quer
<Oraculo> Analista_Tux:  talvez seja o debian, pelo menos é a maioria entre os usuarios do vivaolinux
<pqatsi> btw, distrowatch da uma previa
<Analista_Tux> debian, e o nosso ubuntu?
<pqatsi> mas no brasil, n sei se tem numero confiavel nao
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve estar entre o Ubuntu e outros derivados do Debian...
<pqatsi> trollagem
<Analista_Tux> temos uma sala cheia
<pqatsi> n acho que existam nros confiaveis sobre isso
<Analista_Tux> e o debian
<geowany[work]> Olá!
<Analista_Tux> sala fazia
<geowany[work]> Alguém aí já teve problemas no proxy squid com a maldita caixa economica?
<pqatsi> Analista_Tux: porque o canal do debian nao e nessa rede
<pqatsi> geowany[work]: conectividade social?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem canal do Debian nesta rede...  Esta com mais de 700 usuários agora...
<Analista_Tux> não entendi ( não é nesta rede)
<geowany[work]> pqatsi: é esse mesmo
<Analista_Tux> qual o canal
<Analista_Tux> ??
<geowany[work]> cmt.caixa.gov.br
<EduardeCalibal> Ele fala do IRC.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: o oficial ta na oftc
<geowany[work]> pqatsi: joguei aquela regra pra aceitar conexão
<pqatsi> conectividade social e um porre
<geowany[work]> sem direcionar para a 3128
<EduardeCalibal> Canal é canal...
<Analista_Tux> gente me refiro ao irc
<pqatsi> estamos falando de irc
<geowany[work]> pqatsi: mudei até minha policita de forward para accept
<geowany[work]> mas acredito que não está influenciando em nada
<pqatsi> oficialmente os canais de irc do debian estao todos na oftc
<pqatsi> geowany[work]: nao
<pqatsi> geowany[work]: isso e regra no squid
<pqatsi> eu tinha isso em algum lugar....
<geowany[work]> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d cmt.caixa.gov.br --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<Analista_Tux> o irc acho p meio mais facil de falar sobre linux
<pqatsi> nao nao
<pqatsi> iptables e o de menos
<pqatsi> n e so isso nao
<pqatsi> o negocio e n osquid mesmo
<pqatsi> e uma aclzinha
<geowany[work]> coloquei ela antes da que faz o redirect para a 3128
<Analista_Tux> mais obrigado
<pqatsi> nao interessa mto :p
<Analista_Tux> alguem ai ja usou o kubuntu
<pqatsi> Analista_Tux: va para a oftc se quiser saber sobre o debian no irc
<Analista_Tux> ??/
<Analista_Tux> é estavel
<Analista_Tux> vale a pena
<Analista_Tux> ?
<Analista_Tux> recomendar
<Analista_Tux> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Esse canais de Debian em português estão sempre vazios...  Melhor, sempre que vejo.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: #debian-br@oftc
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lá a tempos...
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre vazio
<geowany[work]> Analista_Tux: eu uso kubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Nos últimos meses nunca vi mais de 20 pessoas por lá.
<Analista_Tux> e ai ?
<Analista_Tux> to penssando em explorar ele por KDE
<geowany[work]> Analista_Tux: acho o kde muito bom
<EduardeCalibal> Analista_Tux, se tiver instabilidade deve ser algo pontual que você pode resolver configurando ou atualizando o pacote em questão.
<geowany[work]> bem integrado!
<Analista_Tux> e o governo esta trabalhando em cima deste ambiente
<slipttees> é sim Analista_Tux :-)
<EduardeCalibal> Falaram em conectividade antes, falam do mesmo conectividade da Caixa?
<EduardeCalibal> Aqueles caras do suporte deles não ajudam em nada, só dizem para mandar para um técnico...  -.-
<slipttees> aqui, estão mudando tudo para o ubuntu Analista_Tux  =]
<Analista_Tux> vixi
<Analista_Tux> é serio cara
<Analista_Tux> qual o seu estado
<Analista_Tux> ??
<slipttees> incluse, chegaram umas maquinas dell e estou instalando nelas Analista_Tux
<pqatsi> tava quase esquecendo :p
<slipttees> Analista_Tux: ceara
<pqatsi> [27/12-11:52:01] < EduardeCalibal> Falaram em conectividade antes, falam do mesmo conectividade da Caixa?
<pqatsi> [27/12-11:52:40] < EduardeCalibal> Aqueles caras do suporte deles não ajudam em nada, só dizem para mandar para um técnico...  -.-
<pqatsi> verdade
<slipttees> Governo do Estado ta colocando Ubuntu em tudo
<slipttees> :D
<Analista_Tux> de qual estado
<Analista_Tux> ??
<Analista_Tux> sou da bahia
<slipttees> [10:52] <slipttees> Analista_Tux: ceara
<Analista_Tux> a tem uma distro do estado a berinbal
<EduardeCalibal> Tomara que sigam adotando GNU em peso...  Mas os funcionários sempre ficam reclamando que agora tem "aquele outro sistema".
<Analista_Tux> q é kde
<slipttees> EduardeCalibal: como dizem, funcionarios sempre inventa algo para não querer trabalhar
<geowany[work]> Analista_Tux: é um saco instalar o gnome pra quem tem costume com windows
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.  Isso é.  :D
<slipttees> e funcionanrio do estado mais ainda. kkkkkk
<geowany[work]> eu não suporto quando me ligam
<Analista_Tux> aff
<EduardeCalibal> Desculpe por fugir do tópico mas alguém saberia me dizer um bom canal de suporte Windows?  Estou com umas dúvidas complicadas...
<Oraculo> slipttees:  governo ta adotando o ubuntu nos desktop, ou nos servidores?
<slipttees> EduardeCalibal: ainda colocou aquele olhinhos do topo co painel do gnome, e digo que tão sendo vigiados
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: acho que tem um #windows aqui
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> Oraculo:  debian nos servers
<EduardeCalibal> Esse dos olhinhos não entendi o propósito ainda.
<slipttees> Oraculo: mas nas escolas o servidor é ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Era só um cosmético estranho?
<Oraculo> hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que aquele negócio segue o mouse.
<slipttees> Oraculo: já já vao mudar tambem, é questão de tempo
<slipttees> :D
<Oraculo> :D
<pqatsi> xeyes
<pqatsi> e so um cosmetico
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é esse mesmo.
<slipttees> pqatsi: ficam doido com o xeyes aqui kkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> digo que tão vendo tudo que tão acessando =]
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany[work]> caramba meu
<geowany[work]> acabei de me livrar de um usuário
<slipttees> :-p
<geowany[work]> o cara querendo que eu fosse diagramar uma apresentação
<geowany[work]> abri ela toda torta no broffice
<geowany[work]> e disse que se apertasse um botão ia perder toda a formatação
<geowany[work]> :D
<slipttees> geowany[work]: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany[work]> slipttees: tu é louco meu!
<Analista_Tux> alguem tem o link do kubuntu ai
<geowany[work]> isso é meu chefe que acostuma mal essas figuras
<slipttees> kubuntu.org Analista_Tux
<geowany[work]> Analista_Tux: cara... eu uso o kubuntu
<geowany[work]> é muito bom!
<slipttees> kde sucks
<geowany[work]> slipttees: não vou me meter nessa guerrinha
<slipttees> vida longa ao gnome  \\ // _
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> :D
<geowany[work]> mas o gnome é uma coucha de retalhos
<geowany[work]> o Icaza é um sunitão
<geowany[work]> e eu odeio o mono!
<geowany[work]> :P
<slipttees> e escuta lady gaga
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> o Icaza é um programador falido que sonha trampar na MS
<geowany[work]> kde é tudo integrado
<geowany[work]> quem usa a fundo sabe do que estou falando
<geowany[work]> indiscutível
<slipttees> \\ //_ - vida longa ao gnome
<slipttees> :D
<geowany[work]> o gnome nunca vai ter um burner tão bom quanto o k3b
<geowany[work]> um player tão bom quanto o amarok
<geowany[work]> a interface mais cheia de recursos para o mplayer é o smplayer
<geowany[work]> em qt também!
<slipttees> geowany[work]: brasero faz tudo que eu quero :D
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> geowany[work]: integração com devices como o KIO permite
<geowany[work]> slipttees: se for para usar isso, eu prefiro usar o wodim em linha de comando mesmo
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> geowany[work]: totem funciona tudo aqui tambem
<geowany[work]> k3b é bem feito, e isso é indiscutível!
<slipttees> geowany[work]: não acho !!
<EduardeCalibal> O k3b é bom, só uso ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho bugs e faz o que preciso.  :D
<slipttees> k3b =[
<EduardeCalibal> Atualmente uso o mplayer, mais limpo e leve, mas não recordo de ter testado o amarok esse.
<slipttees> EduardeCalibal: totem e vlc
<slipttees> preciso de mais nada
<slipttees> :D
<EduardeCalibal> VLC as vezes é problemático.
<slipttees> banshee é melhor que amorok
<slipttees> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Usei ele mais no Windows onde tinha muitos bugs também.
<pqatsi> [27/12-12:04:23] < EduardeCalibal> O k3b é bom, só uso ele.
<pqatsi> [27/12-12:04:39] < EduardeCalibal> Não tenho bugs e faz o que preciso.  :D
<pqatsi> mentira
<pqatsi> k3b pra CD Extra é bugado
<slipttees> geowany[work]: banshee é melhor que o amarok
<slipttees> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho bugs, se você teve bugs ai é com você...  Mentira seria se eu tivesse um bug e dissesse para vocês que não tive.
<EduardeCalibal> O que seria o cd extra esse que você fala?
<pqatsi> CDextra é uma sessao de audio no comeco do disco e uma sessao de dados na segunda sessao
<pqatsi> diferente do cdmixto que a primeira FAIXA e dados e o resto e audio
<geowany[work]> slipttees: banshee usa mono!
<pqatsi> cdextra e bom porque toca no som sem invadir a faixa de dados
<EduardeCalibal> E o que ocorre quando fizer isso?
<geowany[work]> não preciso explicar mais nada!
<pqatsi> ou seja, o som so reconhece o cd de audio
<pqatsi> e o pc abre por padrao a faixa de dados
<geowany[work]> pqatsi: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Squid-Iptables/Acesso-ao-Conectividade-Social-da-Caixa-Economica-Federal
<slipttees> geowany[work]: serio?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não consegue alterar a odem das faixas?
<pqatsi> a questao nao e ordem
<pqatsi> e q se vc gravar dados como uma das tracks de um CD, quando voe tocar no som ela vai tocar ruido
<geowany[work]> slipttees: C Sharp é coisa do capeta!
<pqatsi> o cdextra evita isso usando sessoes
<geowany[work]> pqatsi: será que isso funciona?
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: o problema e que voce tem que fechar a sessao do audio e gravar a de dados "forcada"
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi a questão...  Acontece com jogos antigos isso.
<pqatsi> o wodim/cdrecord/k3b/whatever e burro demais a ponto de nao forcar a gravacao
<pqatsi> ai voce fica com a track de audio fechada e nao consegue puxar a segunda sessao
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: so consigo gravar isso no linux usando nero pra linux
<pqatsi> que alias e MUITO superior ao wodim, foi mal
<EduardeCalibal> O Nero do Linux travava igual ao do Windows quando usava ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Isso que falou, não sei se é um formato padrão de CD.
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> cdextra e padrao
<pqatsi> orange book snme
<pqatsi> nao, orange book e outro
 * pqatsi nao lembra
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: o nero funciona lindamente aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver...
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: alias, um dos softwares que compraria com orgulho
<pqatsi> se tivesse cartao internacional pra pagar
<pqatsi> outro é o xmind
<slipttees> nero pqatsi ?
<EduardeCalibal> pqatsi, sua especificação é o bluebook...  No mais o K3B da a entender que faz o serviço...  Para chegar ao bug que fala eu teria que testar.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: e coisa do wodim também
<pqatsi> nao e so dele
<pqatsi> so que o k3b ao oferecer isso deveria ser mais esperto ao lidar
<pqatsi> de resto, k3b e so alegria
<pqatsi> a unica app gtk BOA pra gravar CD é o xcdroast
<EduardeCalibal> O K3B só faz o meio campo mesmo.  Se o problema esta no wodim talvez haja solução em versões posteriores.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: eu *ACHO* que é dos 2
<pqatsi> mas n bati mta cabeca com isso
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar agenda...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<kubuntu> qual o comando para adicionar poder de admin a um usuario?
<kubuntu> pelo terminal claro
<kubuntu> é so editar o “/etc/group”
<kubuntu> ?
<kubuntu> plugdev:x:46:'usuario'
<kubuntu> adm:x:4:'usuario'
<kubuntu> é isso?
<pqatsi> eita
<pqatsi> faz isso nao
<kubuntu> pqatsi: como faz
<pqatsi> sudo gpasswd -a usuario grupo
<kubuntu> ”sudo adduser -g 600 -G 500,68 fulano”
<pqatsi> nao!
<pqatsi> se o usuario ja existe, nao
<pqatsi> sudo gpasswd -a usuario adm
<kubuntu> pqatsi: criei o usuario mas esqueci de add a senha dele
<kubuntu> :S
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> sudo passwd usuario
<pqatsi> e poe senha
<kubuntu> ai ele nao entra
<kubuntu> :S
<pqatsi> simples
<kubuntu> ele diz q o comando nao é encontrado
<kubuntu> ai criei esse usuario
<kubuntu> pelo root do boot
<kubuntu> ai agora quero mudar as permisao dessa conta
<pqatsi> logue-se normalmente no sistema
<kubuntu> :P
<pqatsi> se loga com uma conta que voce tenha normal e que tenha credencial pra usar sudo
<kubuntu> mmm
<pqatsi> e faz isso
<kubuntu> pqatsi: pois é
<pqatsi> [27/12-13:13:47] < pqatsi> sudo gpasswd -a usuario adm
<pqatsi> [27/12-13:14:00] < pqatsi> sudo passwd usuario
<kubuntu> :/
<pqatsi> simpels
<kubuntu> [12:15:03] <pqatsi> se loga com uma conta que voce tenha normal e que tenha credencial pra usar sudo
<kubuntu> nao tem conta com isso
<kubuntu> e eu quero é criar uma conta com isso
<kubuntu> credencial para usar o sudo
<kubuntu> :S
<kubuntu> kubuntu is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<kubuntu> :S
<kubuntu> compriendes?
<kubuntu> vou tentar pelo “/etc/group”
<kubuntu> adm:x:4:'nome do usuario'
<kubuntu> esta o antigo ali
<pqatsi> uue
<pqatsi> como voce conseguiu remover isso?
<kubuntu> resolver o que?
<pqatsi> o primeiro usuario sempre tem credencial de root
<kubuntu> kubuntu@kgeek-945GCT-M2:~$ sudo su
<kubuntu> [sudo] password for kubuntu:
<kubuntu> kubuntu is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<kubuntu> kubuntu@kgeek-945GCT-M2:~$
<kubuntu> tem mesmo?
<kubuntu> como sempre
<kubuntu> deixa para la
<kubuntu> vou procurar no google
<pqatsi> tem
<pqatsi> e nao use sudo su
<pqatsi> use sudo -i
<pqatsi> simula o login e evita coisas chatas
<kubuntu> kubuntu@kgeek-945GCT-M2:~$ sudo -i
<kubuntu> [sudo] password for kubuntu:
<kubuntu> kubuntu is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<kubuntu> kubuntu@kgeek-945GCT-M2:~$
<pqatsi> kubuntu: em todo caso, quando voce entrar no modo de reparo, voce vai ter que montar o /
<kubuntu> essa droga de usuario
<kubuntu> nao tem poder sudo rapaz
<kubuntu> :S
<pqatsi> e la voce vai ter todas as credenciais
<kubuntu> eu criei pelo
<pqatsi> ops
<kubuntu> adduser
<kubuntu> srsrsr
<pqatsi> s/credenciais/aplicacoes/g
<pqatsi> o primeiro usuario e criado pelo instalador
<pqatsi> e nao por voce
<kubuntu> o que acontece
<kubuntu> SE EU APAGAR ESSE USUARIO
<kubuntu> e criar outro usuario
<kubuntu> MAS ESQUECER DE COLOCAR UMA SENHA
<kubuntu> tenha paciencia
<pqatsi> se ele tiver no grupo adm, o sudo vai dar root sem senha
<kubuntu> ”sudo adduser -g 600 -G 500,68 fulano” para criar o usuário “fulano” com grupo padrão de GID 600 e também pertencente aos grupos GID 500 e GID 68. Para saber os GID de cada grupo do sistema consulte o arquivo “/etc/group”.
<kubuntu> pqatsi: e como coloca nesse grupo
<kubuntu> afff
<kubuntu> É ISSO Q EU QUERO :s
<kubuntu> :(
<kubuntu> ja chega
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> -G adm
 * pqatsi acha lindo quando a patricia apela com quem ta oferecendo ajuda
<kubuntu> afff vc é muito chato
<pqatsi> kubuntu: nao sou eu que sou chato, vc q e cabeca dura
<pqatsi> NOME gpasswd - administra o arquivo /etc/group
<kubuntu> ...
<kubuntu> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComandosBasicos
<pqatsi> man 1 gpasswd
<kubuntu> simples
<kubuntu> e vc vem dizer q nao
<kubuntu> afff
<kubuntu> perca de tempo
 * pqatsi acha que essa guria ama o pqatsi, só pode
<kubuntu> prontoooooooooooooooooo
<kubuntu> so editar /etc/group
<kubuntu> sem usar mais nada
<kubuntu> raiva de vc pqatsi
<kubuntu> :S
<kubuntu> ou pqatsi mas
<kubuntu> é tao bobo assim para mudar as coisas
<kubuntu> da para mudar qualquer coisa
<kubuntu> :P
<kubuntu> pqatsi: e a conta no boot do root tem como deixar ela com senha?
<pqatsi> [27/12-13:31:31] < kubuntu> raiva de vc pqatsi
<pqatsi> [27/12-13:25:13]  * pqatsi acha que essa guria ama o pqatsi, só pode
<pqatsi> e vc ainda quer que eu te responda?
<kubuntu> ...
<kubuntu> brincadeira hein :/
<pqatsi> tu vais criticar a ajuda que to dando, entao não ajudo, assim vc nem eu ficamos infelizes
<pqatsi> o jeito certo de fazer isso é aquele
<pqatsi> editar arquivo pode ser pratico e as vezes last resource, mas  nao muda a veracidade do que disse
<kubuntu> mas
<kubuntu> editando o arquivo
<kubuntu> é muito mais rapido
<pqatsi> mas nao e o correto
<rmonteiraum> walla
<kubuntu> e muito mais simples
<rmonteiraum> tarde
<pqatsi> vai fazert isso num script
<kubuntu> pqatsi: porque?
<pqatsi> vai homologar isso
<pqatsi> ficar mexendo em passwd?
<pqatsi> sabe em que linha pode estar o usuario?
<pqatsi> como voce automatiza isso
<pqatsi> e ao homologar um procedimento, como voce vai verificar se o comando deu certo?
<pqatsi> ou seja
<pqatsi> a ferramenta existe e nao é atoa
<kubuntu> srsrsrsr
<kubuntu> mas deu certo
<kubuntu> :P
<pqatsi> claro
<pqatsi> pro marreta sempre importa e dar certo
<pqatsi> agora faz isso numa empresa que tem trocentos admins pra cuidar de trocentos^4 servidores
<pqatsi> ou seja, existem varios jeitos, alguns mais certos e previsiveis que os outros
<kubuntu> mmmm
<pqatsi> agora, voce vir gritar e fazer showzinho porque to te passando alguma coisa de ajuda, sinceramente
<kubuntu> que nao ia funcionar
<kubuntu> pq deu comando nao encontrado
<pqatsi> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_F1SVDEhgW1Q/TAE_X9NJ6VI/AAAAAAAAAdA/u1uyd--TSEg/s1600/sandalia-da-humildade.jpeg
<kubuntu> eu tentei o que vc disse no usuario antigo
<pqatsi> porque voce nao montou o fs corretamente
<kubuntu> q acabei de apagar
<kubuntu> :P
<pqatsi> porque voce nao sabe abrir environment
<pqatsi> nao interessa
<kubuntu> ...
<kubuntu> chega de showzinho
<kubuntu> bye
<pqatsi> aposto 1 tunel ipv6 que ela volta em menos de 10 minutos, com qualquer nick que seja
<gbs> auehaueh
<Yutaka> <pqatsi> [18:39:01] aposto 1 tunel ipv6 que ela volta em menos de 10 minutos, com qualquer nick que seja
<Yutaka> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Yutaka> sempre q o pc esta ok eu me conecto no irc
<Yutaka> :P
<pqatsi> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahha
<pqatsi> sabia
<Yutaka> compiz --replace &
<Yutaka> emerald --replace &
<Yutaka> tem como add na mesma linha?
<Yutaka> tem
<Yutaka> mas estou errando
<Yutaka> :S
<pqatsi> usa nohup
<pqatsi> pra comeco de conversa
<Yutaka> nao quero peo nohup
<pqatsi> nohup compiz --replace & nohup emerald --replace &
<pqatsi> azar o seu :D
<Yutaka> :)
<pqatsi> nao sabe nem praq serve o nohup
<Yutaka> ...
<Yutaka> uso direto no bot
<Yutaka> e nem sei para q serve
<Yutaka> srrssrrsrs
<Yutaka> reset
<gbs> youdown, usa ;
<gbs> compiz --replace ; emerald --replace
<vanessa> oii
<gbs> Mas pq está usando gambis como essa?
<peregrinator_six> vanessa, boa tarde.
<vanessa> boa
<gbs> Viva uma vida sem gambis!
<gbs> 183 users and 395 connections @ 15862.73/6848.79 KB/s (CURR/AVG)
<gbs> quase ninguém usando a rede hj
<gbs> férias rulez
<pqatsi> nao bastasse ser fisico
<pqatsi> agora tenho que fazer engenharia
<giano> boa tarde galera
<pqatsi> gbs: porque ela é tosca
<pqatsi> Yutaka: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1YY54RI5YY
<gbs> pqatsi, quem é tosca?
<pqatsi> quem? :D
<pqatsi> a gambiarreira do no nohup :D
<Yutaka> ...
<pqatsi> !!!
<Yutaka> pqatsi:~ vo abrir video nao tenho muito oque configurar aki
<pqatsi> HAHAHAHHA, fodi seus 3 pontinhos :D
<pqatsi> Yutaka: vai morrer sem saber o que era
<Yutaka> uh?
<vanessa> oi genteeeeeeeee
<Yutaka> vanessa oi
<vanessa> yutaka
<Yutaka> oi
<vanessa> oio
<pqatsi> oi
<gbs> pqatsi, o_o
<pqatsi> gbs: :p
<gbs> eu quase nunca uso nohup
<pqatsi> gbs: pra scripts é o politicamente correto
<gbs> :)
<vanessa> gbs oi
<gbs> vanessa, oi?
<pqatsi> tim?
<pqatsi> vanessa is now known as "a_menina_do_oi"
<gbs> deve ser bot da Yutaka :p
<vanessa> vc e louco
<pqatsi> uHAuHAuHauHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHA
<Yutaka> ...
<Yutaka> gbs:~ me erra
<pqatsi> gbs: boa
<pqatsi> uiiii
<Yutaka> vanessa:~ sim sao malucos mesmo
<gbs> Yutaka, :x
<gbs> acho q te errei mesmo
<Yutaka> #linux4fun vanessa
<pqatsi> esse povo q n sabe brincar
<gbs> vanessa, idade, cpf, uf, rg e cnpj por favor?
<pqatsi> LOL
<pqatsi> UF/Cidade ja ja sai gbs
<pqatsi> Hostname 	Country Code 	Country Name 	Region 	Region Name 	City 	Postal Code 	Latitude 	Longitude 	ISP 	Organization 	Metro Code 	Area Code
<pqatsi> 187.115.178.21 	BR 	Brazil 	17 	Paraiba 	João Pessoa 		-7.1167 	-34.8667 	Global Village Telecom LTDA. 	Global Village Telecom LTDA. 	
<Yutaka> !abuso | <gbs> vanessa, idade, cpf, uf, rg e cnpj por favor?
<ubottu-br> <gbs> vanessa, idade, cpf, uf, rg e cnpj por favor?: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<pqatsi> Jao Pessoa!!!!
<pqatsi> Yutaka: para de zoar o bot
<pqatsi> sabe brincar mais nao é?
<Yutaka> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<gbs> auehauheu
<gbs> mimimi?
<pqatsi> mimimi²
<pqatsi> geoip rules btw
<pqatsi> :D
<gbs> sim
<Yutaka> !abuso | <pqatsi> Yutaka: para de zoar o bot <pqatsi> sabe brincar mais nao é?  <Yutaka> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic  <gbs> auehauheu <gbs> mimimi? <pqatsi> mimimi² <pqatsi> geoip rules btw
<ubottu-br> <pqatsi> Yutaka: para de zoar o bot <pqatsi> sabe brincar mais nao é?  <Yutaka> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic  <gbs> auehauheu <gbs> mimimi? <pqatsi> mimimi² <pqatsi> geoip rules btw: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<gbs> mas tem coisa melhor
<vanessa> malucossssssss
<pqatsi> nossa, ela conseguiu zoar o charset do bot :p
<pqatsi> gbs: like?
<gbs> pera
<gbs> vo pegar a url
<gbs> ah disfarça lol, é geoip mesmo
<gbs> esse site
<gbs> http://www.geoiptool.com/
<pqatsi> vanessa: e que a Yutaka tá de TPM e apelando com todo mundo no canal, ai nos tamo tentando quebrar o gelo um pouco sabe
<pqatsi> gbs: http://www.maxmind.com/app/lookup_city
<pqatsi> uso o demo deles
<gbs> maxmind é a produtora do geoip né?
<pqatsi> gbs: ea maxmind que mantem o geoip, entao
<pqatsi> :D
<Yutaka> meu deus
<pqatsi> sim sim
<Yutaka> pqatsi:~ quem esta de tpm seu mane
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsr...
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> sai fora
<Yutaka> que cara besta
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> muito idiota
<pqatsi> to falando....
<gbs> eu fiz uma aplicação um tempo atrás que ao abrir pegava de que estado você tava online
<Yutaka> vai procurar o que fazer
<gbs> e mostrava os jornais da sua região e tal
<gbs> era bacana...
<gbs> dai usei geoip
<pqatsi> Yutaka: ooo tia, tá apelando com a gente porque?
<pqatsi> gbs: o stack dele é legal
<Yutaka> pqatsi:~ offtopic
<pqatsi> o duro e comprar os bancos
<Yutaka> !offtopic | pqatsi
<ubottu-br> pqatsi: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<pqatsi> [ Yutaka: ooo tia, tá apelando com a gente porque? ]²
<Yutaka> !offtopic | pqatsi
<gbs> uaehuae
<gbs> caro msm
<gbs> !flood | Yutaka
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'flood' not found
<gbs> ubottu-br, burro
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'burro' not found
<pqatsi> da um tempo hipocrita. quando eu te ajudei vc apelou comigo tb :D
<gbs> ubottu-br, !add burro ubottu-br é o bot mais burro da freenode
<ubottu-br> gbs: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<gbs> ubottu-br, DEVIA SER!
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'DEVIA SER!' not found
<gbs> ubottu-br, EMO!
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'EMO!' not found
<Yutaka> nossa vcs dois esta trollando
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> ignore nos dois ;)
<pqatsi> o que é troll?
<pqatsi> tudo agora pro povo é troll
<pqatsi> :D
<gbs> cara
<gbs> esses memes
<gbs> tao enxendo o saco
<gbs> vc n pode mais conversar in-real-life (irl) com as pessoas que elas vão falando
<gbs> hastag-fuckyeah
<gbs> hashta-forever-alone
<gbs> where's the fun?
<pqatsi> nah, o duro e o povo deturpando a visao das coisas
<pqatsi> a Yutaka é a segunda doida que me chama de troll hoje sem razao
<gbs> nem estresso
<gbs> eu trollei o bot mesmo
<Yutaka> Ayrton:~ op?
<gbs> com a chuvinha que ta dando aqui na cidade
<pqatsi> e agora ela quer OP. quem tem que resolver um canal e um staff, e nao um staff sair dando op por ai.
<gbs> o ayrton deve ta dormindo pra kct
<pqatsi> hahahhahahahah
<pqatsi> gbs: e que ela ta muito preocupada mesmo com o canal estar parado e a gente conversando sabe, e a maxima necessidade de dizer que está aqui e que se presta pra algo e que nos somos inuteis
<pqatsi> isso fora a incrivel habilidade do /ignore dela não funcionar
<pqatsi> :D
<gbs> fale por vc
<gbs> eu sou um cara legal e todos me amam *_*
<pqatsi> Ui, convencida!
<gbs> man, cabou a brincadeira
<gbs> monografia parcial pra amanhã
<gbs> vo trabalhar
<pqatsi> boa sorte
<pqatsi> e que o santo latex e o sao café te abençoem
<gbs> coca-cola
<slipttees> kkkkkk
<slipttees> pqatsi: xarope
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> aew xaparau Yutaka
<slipttees> =]
<Yutaka> oi slipttees boa tarde
<slipttees> ;-)
<slipttees> Yutaka: sussa?
<Yutaka> slipttees:~ oque é ussa?
<Yutaka> e mmm melhor irmos para o canal de offtopic
<slipttees> Yutaka: por que?
<Yutaka> entra ai /j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<slipttees> sussa = tudo blz? tudo em cima?
<Yutaka> regras desse canal
<slipttees> :D
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> nada de offtopic
<slipttees> Yutaka: regras foram para ser quebradas =]
<slipttees> feitas*
<Yutaka> nem todas :P
<slipttees> quem disse isso?
<Yutaka> sei la
<Yutaka> mas
<Yutaka> por acaso vc mataria alguem para ser preso?
<Yutaka> srrssr
<slipttees> pode falar para economizar banda do servidor ou num ocupar tanto espaco no log
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> baita besteira mano...
<slipttees> canal para ajudar e trocar conversas...frecura de quem colocou essas regras
<slipttees> agora sou de acordo algo anti-pornografia e xingamentos aqui
<Yutaka> srsrsrsr
<Yutaka> para ter ideia
<Yutaka> ate o away é crime no irc
<barna> alguem com problemas p/ baixar do http://br.archive.ubuntu.com lucid?
<Yutaka> :P
<Yutaka> barna:~ (Y)
<barna> hummmm!
<Yutaka> ele nao caiu nao?
<pqatsi> eh, o dns parece lerdo
<Yutaka> ele caiu
<barna> poxa queimou o meu filme legal aki!
<Yutaka> pq?
<slipttees> pqatsi: br.archives é o capeta
<slipttees> só uso do server principal
<slipttees> :D
<barna> cabei de coloca ubuntu em 3 pcs! e quando fui encinar a galera a instalar...............
<pqatsi> barna: ue, sistemas caem rapaz
<pqatsi> sugiro que voce use o http://sft.if.usp.br/ubuntu/
<gbs> <slipttees> agora sou de acordo algo anti-pornografia | to escrevendo uma monografia sobre isso
<barna> eu to ligado! mas ele caio na hora errada!
<gbs> \o
<Yutaka> barna:~ :P
<pqatsi> no lugar de br.archive.ubuntu.com
<Yutaka> http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<barna> valeu!
<pqatsi> Yutaka: praque voce vai fazer ele sair do pais?
<pqatsi> barna: ate na configuracao de repo do gerenciador de atualizacao vc muda isso
<pqatsi> e tem todos os mirrors nacionais
<slipttees> nunca usei o do br.archive...sempre dar problemas
<pqatsi> os mais rapidos sao http://sft.if.usp.br/ubuntu e http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> nunca usei o do br.archive...sempre dar problemas²
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> pqatsi = leleobhz
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> ainda to achando...kkkkkkkkkk
<barna> pronto! resolvido! Valeu D+!
<pqatsi> br.archive.ubuntu.com é so um CNAME para todos os mirrors brasileiros
<slipttees> pqatsi: e?
<diogo_79> olá
<pqatsi> olá!
<pqatsi> [27/12-14:31:02] < gbs> <slipttees> agora sou de acordo algo anti-pornografia | to escrevendo uma monografia sobre isso
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> FFLCH feelings
<pqatsi> :D
<gbs> ff quem?
<pqatsi> gbs: http://www.fflch.usp.br/
 * TkCientista está away; LINUXZANDO! - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> TkCientista: dá pra tirar a mensagem de away
<pqatsi> ?
<slipttees> henrique: ;-)
<henrique> opaaaa
<slipttees> kkkkk
<slipttees> pequei um positivo com chip sis (inferno)
<henrique> kkkkkkk
<henrique> ainda bem que vc ta aqui
<pqatsi> ?
<henrique> deixa eu te mostrar uma coisa que ta aparecendo qdo vou atualizar
<slipttees> ar.arhives.ubuntu zuado
<diogo_79> instalei versão servidor do Ubuntu 10.10 no hyperv, agora quando faço boot na máquina virtual aparece-me a mensagem "piix4_smbus 000:00:07.3: host SMBus controller not enabled", não sei se devo colocar na blaklist se existe outra forma de resolver a situação
<slipttees> br* ar é do hermanos
<slipttees> kkkkk
<pqatsi> diogo_79: deixe como tá
<pqatsi> diogo_79: mas linux no hyperv tem uns macetes pra fazer no proprio hyperv
<pqatsi> diogo_79: recomendo fortemente voce usar virtualbox
<pqatsi> até porque o virtualbox agora emula chipset ICH9
<pqatsi> se comporta melhor com linux E com windows virtualizado
<slipttees> henrique: tira o br
<henrique> te mandei na tela reservada
<slipttees> fica só http://archives.ubuntu...
<henrique> vê lá
<slipttees> kkkkkkk
<slipttees> faz isso mais nao
<slipttees> !paste | henrique
<ubottu-br> henrique: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<slipttees> ;-)
<diogo_79> neste momento só posso optar pelo hyper v
<diogo_79> podes indicar-me alguma página de how to ubuntu 10.10 e Hyper v
 * TkCientista está away; LINUXZANDO! - desde[14:49:25] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> diogo_79: http://wiki.debian.org/WindowsServerHyperV
<pqatsi> acho que é o melhor que posso te mandar
<pqatsi> !abuso | [27/12-14:59:24]  * TkCientista está away; LINUXZANDO! - desde[14:49:25] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<ubottu-br> [27/12-14:59:24]  * TkCientista está away; LINUXZANDO! - desde[14:49:25] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<diogo_79> ok obrigado
 * TkCientista está away; LINUXZANDO! - desde[14:49:25] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, perdeu a paciencia com o TkCientista...?! Toma ai pra vc se acalmar... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFpdHx8-4oU ENJOY
<peregrinator_six> ENJOY! :D
<diogo_79> como faço no ubuntu 10.10 server edition a configuração dos dns
<diogo_79> não encontro o ficheiro resolv.conf em etc
<diogo_79> mudou de sitio tenho de instalar algo?
<palhares> gostaria de um software semelhante ao indesign
<palhares> alguem pode ajudar
 * TkCientista está away; LINUXZANDO! - desde[14:49:25] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<palhares> boa tarde
<vasco> boa tarde
<palhares> gostaria de um software para diagramacao de livreto
<Hutley> palhares: Scribus
<palhares> so que o scribus nao faz imposicao de paginas
<palhares> preciso dividir uma folha A4 em pelo  menos 4 paginas
<Hutley> palhares: entao fico te devendo... só conheço o Scribus para diagramação..
<palhares> obrigado
<palhares> boa tarde
<Hutley> por nada. boa tarde. :) fui!
<palhares> alguem pode me ajudar em software para diagramacao
<Kyoshi> Boa Tarde :D
<ptl> dia? kivio? inkscape?
<ptl> ou está falando de desktop publishing?
<Kyoshi> Alguem ae da uma luz ? ;d
<palhares> o problema e que preciso fazer imposicao de paginas
<Kyoshi> Alguem ai da uma luz ? ;d
<palhares> qual deles eu consigo dividir uma folha A4 em varias paginas
<palhares> preciso de qualquer um que eu consiga diagramar um livreto como o Indesign faz
<ptl> Ah, é desktop publishing que você está querendo. O kword tem algumas coisas pra isso, o openoffice.org também, mas especificamente pra isso existe um software
<ptl> deixa eu procurar o nome aqui, até esqueci
<Kyoshi> valeu pela ajuda
<Kyoshi> vou sair
<Kyoshi> Boa Tarde ai pra vocês
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<ptl> scribus
<ptl> palhares: scribus
<palhares> so que o scribus nao faz essa imposicao de paginas
<ptl> não?
<ptl> então não sei. :( se for só um driver de impressora que divida em várias páginas, os drivers do GNU/Linux fazem isso pelo cups
<vasco> porque é que no ubuntu os applets e o conky dizem que a temperatura ronda os 34ºC enquanto que a BIOS ele está nos 25º? qual é que está certo e porque é que há esta diferença?
<vasco> temperatura do processador*
<ptl> verifique o script que o conky roda pra obter esses valores e você saberá
<ptl> provavelmente algum registro diferente do sensor ACPI
<gabezao> vasco,
<gabezao> e lembre-se que na BIOS não é necessario tanto processamento
<gabezao> como dentro do sistema
<gabezao> pode aumentar o valor mesmo.
<vasco> provavelmente será isso, gabezao
<FortalByte> alguem sabe onde posso baixar o BlazeVideo HDTV Player
<ChuckNoia> henrique:
<henrique> oi
<slipttees> deu certo?
<henrique> não consegui achar onde tiro o br... tem um lugar que o servidor ta Brasil, é ali?
<slipttees> henrique: clica lá e muda para servidor principal
<henrique> blz
<henrique> valeu
<slipttees> ;-)
<pqatsi> aow
<ptl> pqatsi: wolá!
<ptl> Uriel? Que nome mais... Mais... Russo!
<pqatsi> oooooaaa
<henrique> boa tarde
<henrique> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida
<henrique> alguém???
<gabezao> não
<gabezao> todos morreram.
<henrique> é pra rir imbecil
<gabezao> sim!
<gabezao> ha ha ha ha
<henrique> seu nome faz bastante sentido
<gabezao> :D
<henrique> obrigado pela sua ajuda, vc deve manjar pra caramba
<gabezao> como vou te ajudar se você não fez a pergunta
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<henrique> e vc se dispos a ajudar?
<licensed> o kra ficou 10min e nao fez a pergunta
<licensed> henrique, se vc for esperar disponibilidade de alguem, nunca vai encontrar
<henrique> e ai paraquedista?
<licensed> henrique, nao pergunte se podemos tirar duvida
<licensed> faca a pergunta com a duvida ja
<henrique> tá
<gabezao> henrique,
<gabezao> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<gabezao> leia o 1o topico.
<gabezao> Parece idiota, mas é verdade. Seja direto. Alguém pode me ajudar? ou Tem alguém aqui no canal? não facilita as coisas. Simplesmente jogue sua pergunta
<henrique> ok, valeu cara
<henrique> eu to querendo atualizar para a versão 10.10, mas é o seguinte foi meio complicado pra configurar a resolução de vídeo, na atualização eu perco essa configuração da resolução?
<gabezao> qual sua placa de video henrique ?
<henrique> sis 671/771
<gabezao> então você deve ter compilado o modulo e alterado o xorg
<gabezao> eu sugiro que você faça o backup do xorg e atualize... acho que não vai dar maiores problemas não.
<henrique> ok eu tenho backup dele já, depois é só copiar na pasta X11, certo?
<gabezao> isso.
<henrique> blz, eu vou arriscar atualizar
<henrique> pq não consigo instalar o navegador opera? ele me diz que não tenho permissão
<gabezao> henrique,
<gabezao> qual o comando você esta usando?
<henrique> baixei o arquivo .deb
<henrique> fui instalar o pacote
<gabezao> você tem q instalar como root.
<gabezao> utilizando o sudo.
<gabezao> sudo dpkg -i pacote.deb
<henrique> só uma coisa eu ainda sou novo em linux, como aplico esse comando no terminal?
<gabezao> é so digitar exatamente esse comando, porem tem que estar na pasta onde você baixou o pacote
<gabezao> geralmente é: cd ~/Download
<henrique> é isso mesmo
<henrique> e como coloco o local
<gabezao> que local?
<henrique> se é que tenho que por
<valerio> irc://irc.anonops.ru/operationBOA
<valerio> como entro nisso?
<gabezao> server irc.anonops.ru
<valerio> Começa às 17
<gabezao> oq?
<gabezao> começava né
<gabezao> sao 17:44
<valerio> payback
<valerio> estou no X-chat
<valerio> não consegui
<valerio> Operation Payback, contra o Bank of America....
<gabezao> se você não sabe nem entrar no bagulho
<gabezao> vai querer atacar..
<gabezao> não entendo
<gabezao> OHAEHOEHO
<valerio> kakakakakakaka
<valerio> mandou bem...
<valerio> kkkk
<gabezao> 171.161.160.15
<gabezao> ta fora ja
<valerio> mas já tenho o javaloic aqui...
<valerio> kkk
<valerio> ja derrubaram?
<valerio> O negócio é que aqui não consigo achar como entrar nesse canal...
<valerio> Gabezão me arrebentou agora....
<valerio> kakakakakaka
<gabezao> valerio,
<gabezao> tem q entrar no server
<gabezao> e no canal
<gabezao> tão simples
<valerio> qual server?
<valerio> Aqui estamos no freenode...
<gabezao> no que você passou no link
<gabezao> é um server / canal
<valerio> onde preencho isso no X-chat? Essa tá sendo a minha dificuldade...
<gabezao> abre uma nova aba de servdiro
<gabezao> e digita ./server irc.servidor.com
<gabezao> e depois entra no canal
<valerio> fiz merda aqui e tive que fechar tudo...
<valerio> o problema é exatamente aqui...
<gabezao> OHAEHOAEHO
<gabezao> valerio,
<gabezao> os cara são tudo doidao la mano
<gabezao> OHEAHOE
<valerio> não sei como achar o local de colocar o servidor para entrar pelo x-chat. Menus que tenho: IRC Editar Rede Doiscussao Ver Ajuda
<valerio> IRC > Conectar me dá um monte servidor... aí que o bicho pega... não tem o irc.anonops.ru
<valerio> Doidão como?
<valerio> GABEZÃO! CONSEGUI!!!!!
<valerio> Mas tive que acrescentar o canal pelas preferências. Num é coisa que qualquer loura faça, mas também num é fácil. Agora tô no meio da bagunça do AnonOps...
<valerio> Valeu!!!!
 * kridder maresia no extremo sul da bahia !!!
<marcos_FreeShopR> Pessoal alguem poderia me ajudar?
<marcos_FreeShopR> o status da minha bateria não sai de estimando, sem mostrar a porcentagem
<g_g> **
<g_g> peregrinator_six creu ;-;
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | g_g ULTRA TROLL
<ubottu-br> g_g ULTRA TROLL: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<g_g> q_q""
<g_g> peregrinator_six mim ajudem! eu estalei o ubuntu mas ele nao roda em dual corre??
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | <g_g> peregrinator_six mim ajudem! eu estalei o ubuntu mas ele nao roda em dual corre?? TROLL
<ubottu-br> <g_g> peregrinator_six mim ajudem! eu estalei o ubuntu mas ele nao roda em dual corre?? TROLL: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<g_g> ikam eh verdade q o ubuntu nao roda no vista??
<marcos_FreeShopR> o status da minha bateria não sai de estimando, sem mostrar a porcentagem
<g_g> porque o ubuntu nao reconhece a carga da fonte do meu desqtopi?? {º,_,º}
<Ayrton> .kb g_g
<Ayrton> .kban g_g
<buiutripa_> estou conectado a internet via 3g normalmente, qnd conecto a uma rede local a internet deixa de funcionar, alguem sabe como solucinar isso?
<Ayrton> .kban TkCientista 86400 Banido por um dia por usar excessivamente mensagens de away. Não utilize mensagens de away!
<ubottu-br> Ayrton: Error: TkCientista is not in #ubuntu-br.
 * Ayrton late
<peregrinator_six> que azar, ele acabou de entrar Ayrton.. :P AUSHAUHSUAHSHUAHSHAHS
<Ayrton> .kban TkCientista 86400 Banido por um dia por usar excessivamente mensagens de away. Não utilize mensagens de away!
<Ayrton> Ok, missão cumprida. Voltarei ao trabalho x.x
<toter> alguma novidade no ubuntu 10.10.10?
<buiutripa> toter,  estou conectado a internet via 3g normalmente, qnd conecto a uma rede local a internet deixa de funcionar, vc sabe como solucinar isso?
<Ayrton> buiutripa, provavelmente seu computador está assumindo o gateway da rede local, que provavelmente não tem conectividade
<Ayrton> buiutripa, a forma mais simples de resolver isso pode ser tentar conectar na rede local primeiro e depois conectar-se a internet pelo 3G
<Ayrton> já tentou fazer isso?
<buiutripa> Ayrton, vou tentar agora, valeu pela dica ;)
<buiutripa> Ayrton, tentei aq, mas n rolou :(
<buiutripa> o ícone da rede local continua aparecendo no alto, mesmo qnd conecto à 3g
<toter> buiutripa: qual a velocidade da sua conexão 3g?
<buiutripa> Ayrton, eu defini o gateway da conexao local (eth0) manualmente, pois tenho 2 pcs em rede via switch, era p fazer isso mesmo?
<buiutripa> toter, 1gb
<toter> uau... a mais rápida do mundo
<toter> 9.9
<buiutripa> toter, ?
<toter> vamos tentar novamente...
<toter> qual é a velocidade da sua conexão 3g?
<buiutripa> 1gbps?
<buiutripa> toter, em média isso, a depender do lugar pega até mais
<toter> pelo menos eu tentei... :/
<buiutripa> toter, 1mbps, foi malz...
<buiutripa> toter, hehe
<toter> vamos fazer o seguinte...
<toter> entra no www.speedtest.net
<toter> e faz o teste lá de velocidade
<buiutripa> toter, acabei de fazer isso
<buiutripa> toter, mas no q isso vai ajudar a solucinar o prob da conexao aq?
<toter> em nada... estou apenas curioso a respeito da sua conexão
<toter> faz o teste lah no speedtest e passa o link que mostra o teste
<toter> geralmente tem uma opcão lá chamada "copy link" ou "share link"
<toter> buiutripa: 1 mbps... aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh sim... :)
<toter> pensei que vc. não ia perceber
<buiutripa> lah deu 0.39mb/s, o sinal por aq tah ruim
<buiutripa> Ayrton toter , valeu pela ajuda, vou lah, flw!
<toter> buiutripa: mas a sua 3g, nominalmente falando, é de 1 mbps? esse é o plano? não passa de 1 mbps?
<buiutripa> toter, em teoria sim, mas na pratica varia, p mais ou p menos dependendo do lugar
<rodrigonmap>  Pessoal o que a gente pode fazer pra otimizar um  ubuntu linux? Pra ele ficar um poquinho mais rapido?
<peregrinator_six> rodrigonmap, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> já deu uma pessada no forum do ubuntu br...?!
<peregrinator_six> lá tem vario tutos sobre o assunto!
<peregrinator_six> varios...
<rodrigonmap> peregrinator_six, vou dar uma olhada, obrigado
<fxd> alguem ai tem video on hd 3200?
<rodrigonmap> fxd, a minha é essa placa
<rodrigonmap> onboard da asus m4a78em
<fxd> rodrigonmap,  filme ai fica legal?
<rodrigonmap> fica
<rodrigonmap> de boa
<rodrigonmap> assisto inclusive rmvb, mkv
<rodrigonmap> de boa
<fxd> v-sync/tearing video tah foda aqui
<fxd> dvd, 720p, 1080p
<rodrigonmap> eu uso o vlc
<fxd> uso ele tb
<rodrigonmap> roda tudo
<rodrigonmap> tem o mplayer tb
<fxd> aqui roda tudo tb
<fxd> o problema eh o vsync, parece q tah desligado aqui
<fxd> qdo a cenda eh rapida vc percebe isso
<peregrinator_six> fxd, especifica o formato...
<fxd> mkv, avi 720p/1080p
<fxd> testei um dvd agora pouco e deu a msm coisa
<rodrigonmap> fxd, aqui ta inclusive sem o catalyst
<rodrigonmap> ta so o driver proprietario q o proprio ubuntu instalou
<peregrinator_six> rodrigonmap, e ai, gostou das dicas lá...?!
<peregrinator_six> tem uma pução! :)
<fxd> estava usando o free tb, ai fui testar o catalyst, parece q ficou pior
<rodrigonmap> peregrinator_six, da hora
<peregrinator_six> rodrigonmap, :)
<peregrinator_six> lá é ótimo pra dicas assim e muitas outras mais!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> rodrigonmap, recomendo também o planeta ubuntu
<fxd> alguma configuracao no player ajuda tb, testei o xmbc e acabou o tearing
<rodrigonmap> interessante
<rodrigonmap> vo nessa pessoal
<rodrigonmap> fiquem com Deus
<fxd> ate mais
<peregrinator_six> rodrigonmap, :)
<fxd> testar se pega dd/dts nesse xmbc
<martinriggs> boa noite moçada
<martinriggs> Olha só, acredito que minha wi-fi atheros do note foi para o saco, como faço para ter certeza, algum teste no Ubuntu?
<martinriggs> Entrei com outra distro e da o mesmo erro, e o outro note ta de boa conectado
<martinriggs> ela hoje desconectou umas 4 vezes até pifar, mas queria fazer um ultimo teste
<pqatsi> ?
<pqatsi> dmesg e syslog?
<martinriggs> hummm
<martinriggs> diga ai o comando por gentileza
<pqatsi> martinriggs: dmesg e um comando de console, voce roda e copia a saida
<martinriggs> ok
<Ricardo__> martinriggs, ae ferrou adaptador usb pra ti ehehe
<martinriggs> não
<martinriggs> Só Wi-fi
<martinriggs> mas achei aqui de 25,00
<martinriggs> só queria ter certeza
<martinriggs> mas pelo preço vou comprar logo
<pqatsi> afff
<gbs> martinriggs, digita dmesg no terminal
<pqatsi> adaptador usb de * e *
<pqatsi> nao compre isso
<pqatsi> troque o seu interno, mas nao compre usb
<martinriggs> Vou comprar interno
<pqatsi> vai te dar uma dor de cabeça sem precedentes
<martinriggs> já olhei aqui, mole de trocar
<martinriggs> estou vendo uma variação de 25,00 a 70,00 no ML, estou vendo a melhor opção
<gbs> martinriggs, será q vc simplesmente nao desativou apenas?
<gbs> normalmente notebook tem um botão para desativar
<martinriggs> Só se o botão travou
<martinriggs> mas pelo que vi não foi isso
<martinriggs> Hj estou sem saco, mas amanha vou abrir novamente e pegar a referência, para comprar uma igual
<martinriggs> tá fogo esse cabo aqui cortando a sala toda kkkk
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> tenham a bondade
<pqatsi> se for pra chamar o cara de retardado
<pqatsi> chamem direito
<pqatsi> provem via sudo rfkill list
<pqatsi> po
<pqatsi> </momento_prontofalei>
<Ricardo__> olha ja vi tanto arigó fazendo cara pergunta... nao desmerecendo o martinriggs , mas tudo deve ser perguntado
<martinriggs> Ricardo__, cara, de boa, tambem estava torcendo para ser isto, mas não foi kkkk
<martinriggs> Ricardo__, pelo comportamento dela hj cedo creio que queimou mesmo
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: nao, nao presuma que o cara e tao idiota
<pqatsi> se for presumir, peca pra ele rodar comandos q provem isso
<pqatsi> em tempo
<pqatsi> martinriggs: tente se conectar
<pqatsi> depois roda assim
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<pqatsi> dos 2 ultimos comandos vao sair 2 links
<pqatsi> quero os 2
<gbs> Tenho um lance meio estranho aqui na rede...
<gbs> toda vez q dou um tracert meu router aparece 3x na lista
<gbs> fiquei imaginando o que pode ser, fragmentacao de pacote?
<gabezao_> gbs, tenta com -n
<gabezao_> pra ver.
<gbs> sim
<gbs> mesmo ip
<gbs> gbs@burnedleaf:~$ tracepath -n www.uol.com.br
<gbs>  1:  10.0.0.3                                              0.281ms pmtu 1500
<gbs>  1:  10.0.0.1                                              1.283ms
<gbs>  1:  10.0.0.1                                              1.454ms
<gbs>  2:  10.0.0.1                                             23.486ms pmtu 1492
<gbs> Depois daí segue normal pro meu gateway da velox...
<Detch> alguem sabe dizer se o site newegg vende exporta pro brasil ?
<toter> Detch: de acordo com o próprio site da newegg
<toter> Newegg.com does not currently ship internationally; we only deliver to locations within the United States and to Puerto Rico.
<toter> respondendo a sua pergunta: NÃO
<Detch> toter, obrigado e desculpa passei batido por essa informação
<toter> tudo bem ;)
<Roud-rik> boa noite povo
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<YuriBokaleff7y26>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y26>  blz man
<central> quit
<virtu> ae pessoal.. dúvida meio off-topic... um notebook ligado num monitor externo, quando se liga o notebook, a imagem do monitor externo aparecerá ou somente após ligar o notebook e configurar que irá aparecer?
<virtu> resumindo: este note que falo vai ir pra minha mae, porém ela usa um monitor externo e quero facilitar a vida dela, fazendo com que logo quando se liga o note o monitor externo já mostra a imagem
<Guevara> aperta alt+F7
<virtu> pois é... sexta eu viajo e levo o note pra testar
<Guevara> com as teclas de atalho vc habilita e desabilita a saida de video
<virtu> mas sempre terão que ser acionadas as teclas de atalho?
<virtu> ou depois de configurado uma vez o monitor externo fica como primário?
<virtu> minha ideia é facilitar a vida dela... ligou o note e imagem direto no monitor externo sem ter que apertar nada
<Guevara> sim, sempre que quiser ver a imagem numa saida externa tem q usar as teclas de atalho, no meu aqui é fn+f7
<insano> boa noite
<Guevara> fn+f7 e não alt+f7 como disse antes
<Guevara> boa
<Roud-rik_> insano: boa noite
<virtu> sim sim...
<virtu> se ela se adaptar eu troco de note
<insano> estou querendo um indicador de numlock de algum repositorio ppa
<virtu> Sony Vaio Ea33fb/b
<Guevara> é o mesmo q o meu
<Guevara> alias
<Guevara> foi mal
<virtu> Guevara: este sonby vaio?
<virtu> sony
<Guevara> vpcea23fb
<Guevara> o meu é esse sony vaio vpcea23fb
<Guevara> é fn + F7
<virtu> pois é... o meu atual é meu tanque de guerra Kennex =)
<virtu> não me desfaço dele pq é muito bom.... mas este sony que postei acima parece bacana
<Guevara> mas nas teclas vc ve
<Guevara> o meu é muito bom
<virtu> Guevara: Processador: Tecnologia de Processador AMD Phenom II Triple-Core P820 (1.8GHz) [2].
<Guevara> bacana
<virtu> presta este processador Guevara?
<Guevara> claro, embora eu prefira intel
<virtu> pois é... tb curto intel
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, virtu boa noite.
<Guevara> e ai pere
<Guevara> peregrinator_six:
<virtu> peregrinator_six: e ai cara
<virtu> peregrinator_six: to aqui em duvida se troco de note cara
<virtu> peregrinator_six: se fazer uns esquemas que facilite a vida da minha mãe, ela me compra este meu note e eu pego um novo
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-28
<peregrinator_six> virtu, #linux4fun
<gbs> esses tri core sao bacana
<virtu> gbs: pois é... valeu
<wagner> olá, pessoal!
<wagner> feliz natal a todos
<wagner> estou com um problema com o fstab alguem poderia me ajudar?
<virtu> Guevara: http://www.colombo.com.br/produto/Informatica/Notebook-Vaio-VPC-EA23FB-intel-Core-i3-330M-2-13GHz-4GB-RAM-500-GB-Sony este aqui ja dava para mim
<Guevara> é esse o meu
<Guevara> cor preta
<Guevara> recomendo
<Guevara> é td intel, e a wireless é atheros
<Guevara> reconheceu td
<virtu> economia de quase 600 pila frente ao outro
<virtu> eu uso placa de som externa
<virtu> dai fica show... ja vou comprar um mouse bluetooth
<Guevara> eu uso o touch aqui
<Guevara> é bom
<virtu> eu nao gosto do touch
<virtu> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Microsoft-Bluetooth-Notebook-Mouse-5000-White-69R-00003-/350425315990?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_KeyboardsMice&hash=item5196f9fa96#ht_1803wt_1139
<virtu> ja tenho este mouse... é muito bom
<wagner> estou precisando dar permissao rw pra uma particao que tenho extra no computador mas nao estou conseguindo
<wagner> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Guevara> qual é o problema wagner?
<wagner> Guevara,
<wagner> Guevara, nao consigo montar com acesso de leitura escrita
<Guevara> http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php wagner
<wagner> ele monta automaticamente mas soh como root consigo acessar
<wagner> meu fstab /dev/sda5       /geral          reiserfs defaults,users        0       2
<Guevara> da uma olhada nesse tutorial
<d70> EduardeCalibal, opa !
<wagner> Guevara, essa parte das permissoes eu até entendo, soh que gostaria q viesse já montado assim
<wagner> mas pelo q entendi entao
<wagner> eu monto a particao no fstab
<Guevara> é
<wagner> e dou as permissoes depois no meu diretorio
<Yutaka> boa noite
<ptl> esperemos que sim
<peregrinator_six> ptl, :P
<ptl> falae peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> ptl, beleza...?!
<peregrinator_six> curtou o natal..?!
<peregrinator_six> *curtiu...
<ptl> passei trampando... Lembre-se que não sou cristão :) então pra mim tanto faz.
<ptl> e apesar de ser feriado facultativo, precisei trampar porque em janeiro preciso ficar uns dias de folga pra fazer uma viagem
<Yutaka> vou sair, vou voltar para la e ficar com todos, durmam bem todos
<peregrinator_six> ptl,
<peregrinator_six> ptl, quando possivel aprece ai...
<ptl> peregrinator_six: agora estou no trampo, conversar fica mais difícil
<peregrinator_six> ptl, não é conversar é só dizer sim ou não, pode ser...?!
<ptl> ué, não sei, depende da pergunta, né? pois eu posso não saber, ou ela pode ter resposta diferente de 'sim' ou 'não'
<peregrinator_six> se não for simples de vc resonder deixa pra lá mas tentarei...
<peregrinator_six> ptl, eu gerei um script pelo Synaptic e baixei os pacotes em um pc que tinha acesso a melhor velocidade de conexão que o meu, mas agora to com uma duvida, o que acontece se eu mandar o Synaptic adcionar os pacotes baixados e já ouver no sistema algum que eu tenha inslado antes  e não vi...?!
<peregrinator_six> ele reinstala ou simplesmente instala só os que faltam...?!
<peregrinator_six> se não souber beleza...
<peregrinator_six> ou se for complexa a resposta deixa que eu me viro!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<jaypur> boa noite
<ptl> gerar um script pelo synaptic
<peregrinator_six> bom dia. :)
<ptl> vou ser sincero, nem sabia que o synaptic gerava scripts
<ptl> sempre fiz pela linha de comando
<peregrinator_six> ptl, vou lhe mostrar do que se trata...
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco..
<ptl> peregrinator_six: se o synaptic fizer um script com apt-get install e já houver a versão mais nova instalada, ele simplesmente ignora; se houver versão mais velha, ele atualiza
<peregrinator_six> ptl, é disso que eu to falando... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet?pagina=2
<RMonteiraum> noiteboa
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<ptl> na verdade entre meia noite e 6 da manhã ainda é 'boa noite'
<ptl> só às 6 da manhã que vira 'bom dia'
<peregrinator_six> ptl, passou de 00:00 horas eu desejo bom dia pra todos, liga não, coisa de ser humano...! ;)
<ptl> pode ser mas está errado... Eu topo muito com isso por trabalhar de madrugada
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.6] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.4GB, 84.5% free] disk[Total: 611.5GB, 76.6% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<ptl> mas faço questão de usar da maneira correta!
<Pskol> huh
<pqatsi> Pskol: posso humilhar?
<pqatsi> Hostname: ana.leleobhz.org - OS: Linux 2.6.37-6-generic/x86_64 - CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 (2266.000 MHz) - Processes: 199 - Uptime: 2h 6m - Load Average: 2.74 - Memory Usage: 1238.17MB/3628.39MB (34.12%) - Disk Usage: 207.92GB/425.39GB (48.88%)
<Pskol> vai chuta cachorro morto
<Pskol> rsss
<peregrinator_six> ptl,  beleza, respeito democraticamente vc dizer isso, mas pra mim a partir de 00:00 pra mim é novo dia, então...! ;)
<Pskol> pqatsi, tenho mais disco q vc
<Pskol> huahhaha
<Pskol> :P
<ptl> bom, eu podia dizer que 'pra mim 2+2=5' mas isso não vai fazer que 2+2 seja 5
<pqatsi> cara, isso e um note
<pqatsi> posso humilhar com a relacao dos meus hds em casa?
<pqatsi> vai pra quase 2TB
<Pskol> hmm
<Pskol> ta bom, so pq eu so pobre e humilde
<pqatsi> :D
<Pskol> meu desktop nem som tem
<Pskol> hauhauh
<peregrinator_six> ptl, nãos eja reducionista, vc tem inteligencia suficiente pra saber que dia tem vários significados! ;)
<Pskol> queimo a budega
<pqatsi> Pskol: meu toshiba tava assim, eu comprei um som usb
<pqatsi> até é util
<pqatsi> e da pra comprar um som bem legal com uns 200 conto
<Pskol> poise, vo parti pra um desse dai mesmo
<pqatsi> compre uma extigy
<pqatsi> nao vais arrepender
<Pskol> tava usando uma pci com chipset crystal
<Pskol> mas eh o mesmo q nada, ela foi pro saco rapidim
<pqatsi> Pskol: compre uma extigy
<Oraculo> entre 12 e 6 da manha, se diz bom dia? onde isso?
<Oraculo> ops, boa noite*
<Oraculo> pra mim que o dia começava 12:01 ^^
<peregrinator_six> rsrssr...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<ptl> Oraculo: o "dia" de "bom dia" significa "a parte iluminada" do dia, mesmo porque se for o "dia de 24h" então 8 da noite ainda é "dia"
<ptl> Oraculo: pode ver na wikipedia as definições de "dia" e "noite".
<ptl> Oraculo: existem outras evidências, como: quem trabalha nesse horário ganha adicional "noturno", não "diurno"
<Oraculo> na minha compreenção, é bom dia independente da claridade
<pqatsi> ptl: bpa
<pqatsi> *boa
<ptl> Oraculo: então 8 da noite ainda é bom dia?
<Oraculo> ptl logicamente nao
<deadlock> nem é dia, nem é noite
<deadlock> é tarde
<deadlock> assunto encerrado.
<ptl> 8 da noite é tarde?
<deadlock> é
<deadlock> dia e noite não existem
<peregrinator_six> deadlock, aushuahshah
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Oraculo> entao vejo que alguns sites possuem seus script de forma errado, pois algum quando passa de 12:01, dão bom dia
<ptl> só pra ser do contra
<ptl> ahuehhua
<Oraculo> alguns*
<peregrinator_six> toter, vai dormir rapa... :p
<ptl> sim, estão errados
<Oraculo> contra nao, tenho a minha opiniao, e vc a sua ;p
<Oraculo> do bom dia toda vez q passa de 12
<ptl> é um "vício" criado pela falta de hábito das pessoas comuns em lidar com a madrugada.
<toter> peregrinator_six: meu deus... toda vez que eu entro aqui vc. está aqui
<ptl> Um vício de linguagem/semantica, pode-se dizer.
<henrique> como copio um arquivo xorg.conf na pasta /etc/X11?
<peregrinator_six> toter, alguma coisa contra minha pessoa...?!
<peregrinator_six> :p
<deadlock> henrique, $ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop
<ptl> s/semantica/semântica/
<deadlock> caso queira copiar para sua área de trabalho
<henrique> quero copiar da área de trabalho para a /etc/X11
<deadlock> então faça o contrário
<deadlock> $ sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<henrique> ok, obrigado
<deadlock> henrique, só aceito o agradecimento se você concordar que a madrugada faz parte do período vespertino, contradizendo, assim, nossos colegas aqui presentes
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHAHSUAHH
<Oraculo> HauHEUaHeUheUhAUehAuHeaHeAHEUiAe
<peregrinator_six> :P
<henrique> outra coisa, pq qdo atualizo pro 10.10, ele me pede uma configuração do Grub
<peregrinator_six> KCT no japão agora é 12:01 então, boa tarde nessa caramba e PONTO FINAL TENHO DITO! :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUHAUSHAHSHUAHSHAU
<henrique> eu coloquei pra ele manter a configuração e ai deu pau na atualização
<ptl> ele deve ter detectado que você alterou manualmente
<henrique> deadlock de boa concordo
<deadlock> ok, agradecimentos aceitos
<peregrinator_six> toter, esperando sua resposta...
<peregrinator_six> deadlock, ahusuahsuhah
<henrique> vc viu minha outra citação?
<toter> peregrinator_six: tenho não, estou curtindo
<deadlock> henrique, tenta um # update-grub
<deadlock> não uso mais GRUB, não lembro se é assim
<peregrinator_six> toter, eu sei que tá mano, mas se fose negativa a resposta está em seu direito democratico... Apesar de eu discordar se fosse assim a sua decisão! :P
<peregrinator_six> *fosse...
<henrique> ok, obrigado
<deadlock> tem muita gente insana nesse mundo
<deadlock> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr8eEWyKQHM&feature=related
<peregrinator_six> deadlock, antes fosse insnidade, pois isso tem tratamento, mas é pior, tem muitos humanos que se eseuqeceram de como se faz pra continuar a ser humano... :S
<peregrinator_six> *insanidade...
<henrique> deadlock, como desktop não deu certo, se eu colocar área de trabalho, tem que ser tudo junto ou separado?
<deadlock> henrique, bota ~/Áre e aperta TAB que ele auto-completa
<henrique> completo não
<henrique> agora foi, como faço pra conferir se o arquivo copiou mesmo?
<deadlock> henrique, $ ls /etc/X11/
<deadlock> se o xorg.conf aparecer, ele foi copiado
<henrique> jóia
<RMonteiraum> aoooo
<RMonteiraum> alguem tem ideia do pq minha net cai no mirc?
<TkCientista> RMonteiraum A minha internet sem fio nao funcionava quando eu editava o grub alguem tem ideia por que isso acontce?
<Paulo_Carvalho1> slack não usa build essential
<Paulo_Carvalho1> não
<Paulo_Carvalho1> qual a versão do kernel do seu slack
<Paulo_Carvalho1> pode ser isso
<Paulo_Carvalho1> pq o drive é pros 2.6.
<Paulo_Carvalho1> se for um kernel antigo não vai rolar mesmo
<deadlock> ptl, Oraculo
<deadlock> boa tarde
<ptl> ahuehua
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Oraculo> kkkkk
<TkCientista> Oraculo me recomenda ai um gerenciador de temas para o ubuntu
<Oraculo> desconheço
<Analista_Tux> pessoal qual o melhor programa de assistencia remota para linux
<Analista_Tux> ???
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, tá difirci pra tu ai em... :P
<RMonteiraum> alguem tem ideia do pq minha net cai qdo conecto no mirc?
<RMonteiraum> pqp
<RMonteiraum> bixera da Thompson
<RMonteiraum> soh pode
<Oraculo> ta usando windows?
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUA
<RMonteiraum> sim,mas percebi q mudei o modem pra bridge e conectei diereto e naum caiu mais
<RMonteiraum> bixera da thompson
<Analista_Tux> pessoal qual o melhor programa para assistencia remota multi plataforma ( linux e windows)
<Analista_Tux> quero gerenciar maquinas ubuntu
<RMonteiraum> pow, liberei a porta de identd, 6667... pqp
<Analista_Tux> remotamente
<Oraculo> Analista_Tux creio q ngm saiba :)
<RMonteiraum> q bixera
<RMonteiraum> [Analista_Tux] VNC?
<RMonteiraum> peregrinator_six nem me fala... agora q conectei bridge a foi
<Analista_Tux> niguem usa assistencia remota no ubuntu
<RMonteiraum> nem minha senha naum lembro mais'
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> então pode ser mesmo...
<Analista_Tux> aff...
<RMonteiraum> como q pede senha pro nickserv mesmo???
<RMonteiraum> to ficanfo gagá
<RMonteiraum> ficando*
<Analista_Tux> a quem interessar ( stou usando o Team Viwer mais é muito deficiente bem como o VNC)
<RMonteiraum> Analista_Tux pra assitencia remota, uso o VNC
<RMonteiraum> naum te serve?
<Analista_Tux> o vnc tem q redirecionar o roteador né
<Analista_Tux> ?
<RMonteiraum> teamviewer limita velocidade
<RMonteiraum> e redirecionar portas faz parte de uma adm
<RMonteiraum> naum/
<RMonteiraum> ?
<Analista_Tux> ok
<RMonteiraum> teamviewer abre as "pernas" da tua rede
<Analista_Tux> vc usa sem redirecionar ?
<RMonteiraum> naum
<RMonteiraum> mas dá
<RMonteiraum> vc coloca os clientes para se logarem em um servido... no caso... sua maquina
<RMonteiraum> no site uvnc.com explica como
<RMonteiraum> funfa tipo o team viewer
<Analista_Tux> uvnc??
<RMonteiraum> só q liberadão
<RMonteiraum> yeahp
<RMonteiraum> uvnc.com
<RMonteiraum> Ultra
<RMonteiraum> gosto de trampar com ele
<RMonteiraum> nunca me deu dor de cabeça
<Analista_Tux> ultra vnc
<Analista_Tux> ??
<Analista_Tux> certo
<Analista_Tux> ?/
<RMonteiraum> sim
<Analista_Tux> como vou gerencias as maquinas com ele
<RMonteiraum> Analista_Tux
<RMonteiraum> seja mais objetivo
<RMonteiraum> qual é a tua intençao?
<RMonteiraum> gerenciar? q definiçao de gerencia?
<RMonteiraum> pq acho q boiei entaum
<RMonteiraum> IUAhIUAHiuAHiuHAiuHAiuAHiHa
<Analista_Tux> conectar na hora q eu quiser
<Analista_Tux> nas 110 maquinas
<RMonteiraum> entaum
<Analista_Tux> q devo cadastrar nele
<RMonteiraum> qual So nas maquinas?
<RMonteiraum> janelas?
<RMonteiraum> se for Janelas, instala o UVNC, e no router ou firewall, vc cadastra maquina por maquina
<Analista_Tux> vc conhece o logmein
<Analista_Tux> ??
<RMonteiraum> maquina um escuta a porta 5900 e passa pra 5900
<RMonteiraum> maquina dois escuta a porta 5900 e passa pra 5901
<RMonteiraum> e assim vai
<RMonteiraum> naum gosto moto
<RMonteiraum> pefiro o bom e velho vnc
<RMonteiraum> rapido pratico
<RMonteiraum> conecto de onde eu quisee
<RMonteiraum> libero as protas pra acesso via browser
<RMonteiraum> nem VNC eu preciso ter na maquina
<Porcks> Analista_Tux: tem um team viewer alguma coisa assim é multi plataforma
<RMonteiraum> basta colocar http://nomedohost:5800 e blaw
<RMonteiraum> abre o java, pede a senha e um abraço
<RMonteiraum> e vnc É multiplataforma neh...
<RMonteiraum> cabe a vc saber qual é a melhor opçao
<RMonteiraum> no meu caso, optei por vnc puro
<RMonteiraum> mudando de peixe pra foca
<RMonteiraum> alguém aí saca de fiebird?
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: o teamviewer pra quem ta acostumado com o windows é mais simples de configurar
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: q q ta pegando com o firebird?
<RMonteiraum> to precisando criar um script pra backupear um banco de 30 em 30 min...
<RMonteiraum> e manter apenas os ultimos 10 dias de backup
<RMonteiraum> :(
<RMonteiraum> e.... ainda.... criar um BANCO.gz
<RMonteiraum> só ta me gerando um BANCO.GDK
<RMonteiraum> 1 por dia
<RMonteiraum> e ta lotando o servidor.... naum dáááá
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> Porcks o lance do vnc eu me acostumei....
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: cria um script no shell q zipa esse arquivo gdk
<RMonteiraum> o negócio eh q o Analista_Tux naum quer trabalho... quer a parada pronta...
<Analista_Tux> RMonteiraum: vc tem msn
<Analista_Tux> ?/
<RMonteiraum> Porcks e só expus q pronto abre as pernas da rede
<Analista_Tux> vou precisar tirar umas duvidas com vc depois
<Analista_Tux> tem como ?/
<RMonteiraum> pvt
<RMonteiraum> viu lah?
<Analista_Tux> vi sim
<RMonteiraum> [Porcks] mas tem como fazer o backup com o gbak e zipar no mesmo script?
<RMonteiraum> Analista_Tux to de ferias do msn essa semana,,,,
<RMonteiraum> Analista_Tux qq coisa, mirc mesmo'
<RMonteiraum> ou me manda mail
<Analista_Tux> kkkkkkkk
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: então como vc ta criando esse backup q vc tem todos os dias?
<Analista_Tux> ok mando sim
<RMonteiraum> Porcks - script no shell rodando no cron
<RMonteiraum> ele roda o gbak, pega o banco q ta rodando e faz o backup
<RMonteiraum> com a data
<RMonteiraum> o nome do arquivo é BANCO+data.gdk
<RMonteiraum> naum faço mais nada
<RMonteiraum> daí, queria q mantivesse só 1 mes de backup...
<RMonteiraum> e q fosse de 30 em 30 min'
<RMonteiraum> pra ser de 30 30 30 coloco no cron,...
<RMonteiraum> mas e nome do arquivo e o apagamento dos backups antigos?
<RMonteiraum> se naum, estoura a quota de disco
<RMonteiraum> Oraculo o problema nem eh com o win
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: vc pode colocar um script só pra zipar e renomear os arquivos gerados pelo seu script
<RMonteiraum> pq o modem reinicia
<RMonteiraum> acende a "temida luz vermelha"
<RMonteiraum> lol
<RMonteiraum> Porcks pow.... isso eu sei,,,,
<Analista_Tux> pessoal tem algum programa q reconheça estenção do nero no linux
<Analista_Tux> .ngr
<Analista_Tux> ??
<RMonteiraum> Porcks mas e a mãozinha? hehe
<Porcks> find /diretorio -ctime +10 -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Porcks> com isso ele apaga todos os arquivos no diretorio q tem mais de 10 dias
<joao_ricardo> opa
<RMonteiraum> hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<RMonteiraum> começou a melhorar
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> entonces... coloco isso no fim do script?
<RMonteiraum> e valew?!
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: caso tenha algum arquivo no diretorio q vc não queira apagar coloca antes dessa linha uma assim: touch /diretorio/arquivo
<RMonteiraum> nom nom.... no diretorio só vao fficar os backups
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: assim vc atualiza a data de modificação do arquivo e ele não é apagado
<RMonteiraum> vc entendeu o q é neh? preciso de todos os backups dos ultimos 30 dias, de cada meia hora de funcionamento do sistema
<joao_ricardo> ptl opa
<RMonteiraum> entaum
<joao_ricardo> ptl jóia?
<ptl> Oi joao_ricardo
<ptl> boa noite, quem és?
<RMonteiraum> ele vai gerar 48 arquivos por dia...
<joao_ricardo> ptl sou um q usava linux há um tempo, e entrava no linuxall.org
<joao_ricardo> ptl vc trabalhava na ibm não trabalhava?
<ptl> não
<ptl> ainda trabalho :)
<joao_ricardo> hehe
<joao_ricardo> legal
<RMonteiraum> e tem q apagaar dewpis q chegar um mes
<joao_ricardo> ptl sabe por acaso o que foi feito do pessoal do #linuxall.org?
<joao_ricardo> não encontro mais nenhum
<ptl> ah, se dispersaram, né?
<ptl> perdi contato com todo mundo também
<joao_ricardo> huum
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: primeiro vc vai ter q gerar os 48 arquivos do dia isso já esta sendo feito?
<joao_ricardo> ok
<RMonteiraum> por enquanto, um por dia....
<RMonteiraum> mas to pesquisando pra consegir gerar os 48 por dia
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: como vc ta atribuindo os nomes nos backups?
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia de Terça a todos.
<Oraculo> viu, ele deu bom dia ptl
<Oraculo> =x
<ptl> eu nunca disse que a maioria das pessoas acertava
<Oraculo> kkkkkkk~
<ptl> a maioria das pessoas erra mesmo, por não estar acostumada à madrugada.,
<buiu> Quando conecto na rede local a conexão 3g fica inutilizável, dou ping e não funciona, tento navegar e não funciona, apesar de que o ícone da 3g conectada continua aparecendo na barra superior.
<buiu> A impressão que tenho é que a conexão local (eth0) fica com uma prioridade maior do que a conexão 3g (ppp0) e o browser ou o ping tentassem buscar a internet na rede local e não através do modem 3g.
<buiu> alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<RMonteiraum> quit cansei dessa vida
<pqatsi> ae
<bino> bom dia
<ptl> falae pqatsi
<pqatsi> ptl: aow
<pqatsi> ptl: dia tenso ontem viu
<ptl> pqatsi: tenso? é aquele  bug ambulante que começa com a letra 'a' novamente?
<ptl> ou foi o trampo só?
<pqatsi> nao somente
<pqatsi> ptl: gente mesmo, mas dessa vez meu problema com esse bug foi so interno
<pqatsi> s/mas/e/
<ptl> a metáfora não adiantou, fiquei sem entender nada, ahuehua
<ptl> fala no pvt
<italoclone> alguem sabe onde eu compro sheevaplug ou guruplug no brasil?
<marcos_FreeShopR> Pessoal, eu uso ubuntu 10.10, nele o status da bateria não sai de estimando...
<marcos_FreeShopR> alguem poderia me ajudar quanto a isso?
<Yutaka> Oi gente
<Pskol> Yutaka, oi
<Yutaka> eai Pskol como vai?
<Pskol> Yutaka, bem.. e vc?
<Yutaka> indo
<Yutaka> vou configurar meu pc
<marcos_FreeShopR> Pessoal, eu uso ubuntu 10.10, nele o status da bateria não sai de estimando...
<marcos_FreeShopR> alguem poderia me ajudar quanto a isso?
<d70_work> bom dia
<YuriBokaleff0y48>  oi
<YuriBokaleff0y48>  blz man
<Yutaka|away> cliente de email esta sendo bom, 'Clawas mail' simples leve e funcional. Para Gnome
<kridder> olha a maresia no canal - ninguem fala nada !
<RxDx> alguem joga wow =x
<Yutaka> Alguem ja fez isso? 'navegador chromium exportar dados 'senhas, favoritos' para o navegador Firefox'?
<rodr1go> yutaka nunca fiz mais voce teria que procurar onde estes dados sao armazenados
<rodr1go> procure a documentacao do browser
<rodr1go> e faca o transporte manual
<Yutaka> do chromium eu sei
<pqatsi> rodr1go: n faz isso, senao ela te morde
<Yutaka> rodr1go, sera q o do firefox é o mesmo?
<rodr1go> yutaka procure na documentacao do browser
<rodr1go> pqatsi :)
<Yutaka> Login Data
<Yutaka> do chromium
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> mineiro!!!
<rodr1go> ?
<Yutaka> no ff da para usar o FEBE
<Yutaka> mas no chromium
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> srsrsr
<Yutaka> so tem para favoritos etc, menos a senha
<Roud-rik> boa tarde
<Yutaka> boa tarde Roud-rik
<vasco> boa tarde
<slipttees> bom dia
<vasco> a notificações do meu ubuntu não estão a aparecer. como faço para corrigir isto?
<slipttees> boa tarde**
<Yutaka> voltei
<Roud-rik> bem vinda novamente, Yutaka
<Yutaka> obrigada
<ptl> bem-vinda nada! Xô! Sai daqui :P
<ptl> * brincadeira *
<Roud-rik> ptl, ???
<peregrinator_six> ptl, boa tarde man. :)
<ptl> falae peregrinator_six! Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde all human! :D
<Yutaka> :)
<slipttees> d=]~
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<Yutaka> @hyadesinc nunca mais :D
<ffr76> Boa tarde
<thancto> Boa tarde
<thancto> alguém aqui tem o U342 Microboard?
<thancto> alguem vivo?
<peregrinator_six> sim, vc...
<thancto> peregrinator_six, pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> thancto, não, se pude-se já teria lhe respondido... Nem sei do que vc tá falando...
<peregrinator_six> sorry...
<thancto> hum.. é que tenho esse modelo de notebook e o ubuntu ve minha placa de rede cabeada porém não a identifica para conectar
<peregrinator_six> sinto muito, não tenho experiência tecnica em redes...
<peregrinator_six> ptl, pode ajudar o thancto por gentileza...?!
<ptl> Não. Não sei a razão do problema dele. :(
<thancto> ptl fiz uma maravilha
<ptl> Se ele vê a placa e não a identifica pra conectar, não imagino o que possa acontecer
<ptl> o dmesg não diz nada?
<ptl> o mii-tool e ethtool dão alguma resposta?
<pqatsi> provavelmente nao tem suporte MII no driver dela
<pqatsi> s/driver/modulo
<thancto> neste modelo de notebook poucos fazem o wirelles funcionar, ai com muito custo fiz
<pqatsi> mii-tool
<pqatsi> se ele reportar algo
<thancto> estava tudo ok por uma semana
<pqatsi> sudo mii-tool -rR
<thancto> ai veio atualização de kernel no ubutnu e pronto
<pqatsi> com o cabo ligado e rede viva
<thancto> sumiu a placa de rede cabeada
<thancto> :/
<pqatsi> cara,  tu arrumou motivo errado pra culpar. a ultima coisa que o kernel linux é temperamental e com rede cabeada
<thancto> pois foi oq fez
<thancto> só se atualizar o kernel sumiu
<thancto> qual comando pra mim ver a situalçai
<thancto> situação?
<thancto> no MII interfaces found
<thancto> da issu ai
<ptl> com rede cabeada?
<ptl> o linux é temperamental com modos de autenticação esotéricos e com alguns modelos de wireless
<thancto> sim
<ptl> mas rede cabeada é o que o kernel melhor reconhece
<thancto> o wirelles com algumas horas no google juntando tutos consegui
<thancto> agora a cabeada que sumiu apos atualização
<thancto> serio mesmo
<thancto> ate reinstalei tudo
<thancto> e ao atualizar
<ptl> o link status tá up pelo menos?
<Infernius[BR]> boa tarde, all..
<ptl> no ethetool/mii-tol
<thancto> lá se foi se novo
<ptl> sim ou não?
<ptl> ajuda aí!
<thancto> vou ver
<Infernius[BR]> alguem sabe onde arrumo uma função para calculo CRC16-CCITT?
<thancto> ptl, qual comando?
<Infernius[BR]> to procurando que nem doido no Google e não acho nada..:S
<ptl> ethtool e mii-tool
<ptl> sudo ethtool eth0, vá
<thancto> ethtool naum instalado
<thancto> vou instalar e jah te falo
<ptl> tenta o mii-tool
<ptl> mii-tool eth0
<ptl> ou sudo mii-tool eth0
<thancto> ~$ sudo mii-tool eth0
<thancto> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: No such device
<ptl> ok, não aparece nem o dispositivo pra placa?
<thancto> e só o outro
<ptl> ifconfig -a
<thancto> ptl, naum
<thancto> mas identifiquei ela no uguntu
<thancto> ubuntu
<thancto> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<thancto> olha ela ai com o
<thancto> lspci
<thancto> coisa de doido
<thancto> :/
<gabezao> e no dmesg?
<pqatsi> mii-tool tem que ser rodado com sudo
<pqatsi> sempre
<thancto> boa pergunta, passa tanta coisa e taum rapido que nem vejo
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> precisa de acesso direto ao transceiver
<pqatsi> segunda coisa
<pqatsi> thancto: tem alguma conectividade de rede na maquina?
<pqatsi> wireless, bluetooth....
<thancto> tem o wireless que consegui fazer funcionar
<thancto> estou on aqui com ela
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> lspci -nn | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e manda os 2 links que vao sair no fim do processo
<pqatsi> fafavo
<ptl> vou lá pro supermerdado
<ptl> falou
<pqatsi> intel patola!
<thancto> flw
<thancto> http://pastebin.com/RpTbajDA
<thancto> http://pastebin.com/LEe9U7ix
<pqatsi> oloco
<pqatsi> que zona
<thancto> :/
<pqatsi> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<thancto> pqatsi, e ai oq acha?
<pqatsi> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<thancto> pra usar o wireless uso o 3DSP Wifi Radar
<thancto> :/
<pqatsi> oloco
<pqatsi> que zona ta esse dmesg!
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> thancto: lsmod | pastebinit -
<thancto> situação complicada
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> manda o link
<thancto> http://pastebin.com/dBStBE0S
<kaeser> pq ubuntu só vem como default em tablet xingling?
<kaeser> http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/12/28/1615233/Ubuntu-Powered-Tablet-Spotted
<pqatsi> kaeser: porque a dell adotou o ubuntu nos notes e desktop com linux?
<kaeser> pra ficar barato
<kaeser> não pela performance superior
<pqatsi> isso foi porque ela adotou linux
<pqatsi> nao porque especificamente ubuntu
<thotypous> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<pqatsi> hein?
<kaeser> agora a canonical deu pra tentar monopolizar cada pacote no ubuntu
<kaeser> tirou o gnome
<thancto> eita, nem tinha visto que a dell Brasil tinha criado vergonha na cara e aceitado o ubuntu
<kaeser> freezão hein
<thancto> lembro que ela estava resistindo
<thancto> agora que vi la
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> será bug de kernel mostrando as asinhas?
<thancto> pqatsi, alguma noticia?
<pqatsi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313866
<pqatsi> to tentando achar semelhancas entre isso e seu problema
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 313866 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ethernet fails with 2.6.27-11 (dup-of: 326891)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 326891 in linux (Ubuntu Intrepid) "2.6.27.11 kernel breaks r8169 support for rtl8102e" [High,Fix released]
<gabezao> nao aparece no no grub o kernel antigo thancto ?
<pqatsi> vamos ver uma coisa
<pqatsi> thancto: roda ai
<thancto> gabezao, sim, mas se tento entrar por ele ta pau
<thancto> pqatsi, roda oq?
<pqatsi> modprobe -r r8169 ; modprobe r8169
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> nao demore pra rodar os 2 comandos
<Roud-rik> alguem testando o 11.04?
<pqatsi> preciso que a saida saia sem a poluicao da sua wireless
<pqatsi>  ¬¬
<pqatsi> gabezao: voce notou a VERSAO DO KERNEL DO BUG?
<thancto> $ modprobe -r r8169 ; modprobe r8169
<thancto> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<thancto> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<thancto> FATAL: Error inserting r8169 (/lib/modules/2.6.32-27-generic/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko): Operation not permitted
 * pqatsi procurando somente referencias ao nao fucnionamento, sem se importar ainda com versoes
<thancto> jah deu pau de cara
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> foi mal
<pqatsi> sudo modprobe -r r8169 ; sudo modprobe r8169
<pqatsi> depois roda o do dmesg
<thancto> pqatsi, rodou
<pqatsi> o dmesg agora
<pqatsi> quick!
<gabezao> das antigas, nem tinha visto q era de 99 pqatsi
<gabezao> ;~
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> 2009
<gabezao> to doidao
<pqatsi> gabezao: eh velharia mas PODE ter aver
<gabezao> :D
<kaeser> pqatsi: bem lembrado, agora nunca mais compro produtos dell
<pqatsi> kaeser: realmente azar o sue
<pqatsi> compre apple ;)
<pqatsi> *seu
<kaeser> espero que a microsoft pare de negociar com a dell por conta disso
<gabezao> <kaeser> espero que a microsoft pare de negociar com a dell por conta disso
<gabezao> COM CERTEZA
<gabezao> oheaohahhaehoeaohaeho
<kaeser> como se o usuário comum ligasse pra linux ubuntu
<pqatsi> !abuso | [28/12-16:01:12] < kaeser> pqatsi: bem lembrado, agora nunca mais compro produtos dell // [28/12-16:01:43] < kaeser> espero que a microsoft pare de negociar com a dell por conta disso // [28/12-16:02:26] < gabezao> H<HkaeserH>H espero que a microsoft pare de negociar com a dell por conta disso
<ubottu-br> [28/12-16:01:12] < kaeser> pqatsi: bem lembrado, agora nunca mais compro produtos dell // [28/12-16:01:43] < kaeser> espero que a microsoft pare de negociar com a dell por conta disso // [28/12-16:02:26] < gabezao> H<HkaeserH>H espero que a microsoft pare de negociar com a dell por conta disso: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. âœ
<pqatsi> gracinha voces
<kaeser> ekle quer compatibildade
<gabezao> o meu foi ironico pqatsi ;~
<gabezao> mas nao fico triste por tu reportar como "abuso" oHEOAHEO
<pqatsi> kaeser: ja deu ne
<thancto> pqatsi, voltei
<gabezao> qq deu thancto ?
<thancto> ate caiu tudo aqui
<pqatsi> o.0
<thotypous> !ajuda
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ajuda' not found
<pqatsi> mas voce pegou o dmesg?
<thotypous> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<thancto> gabezao, só com o comando que ele me passou deu um aviso de erro e a rede cabeada pegou
<thancto> dmesg naum ta indo
<thancto> ta la parado tentando gerar
<gabezao> tem q ser sudo
<thancto> http://pastebin.com/B1ScXmFg
<gabezao> sudo dmesg |
<thancto> veio
<thancto> :D
<thancto> sem o sudo
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> dmesg nao precisa de sudo
<gabezao> hum
<pqatsi> opa
<gabezao> funfou então thancto
<pqatsi> #
<pqatsi> [ 3945.641172] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X
<pqatsi> #
<thancto> sim
<gabezao> era o modulo
<pqatsi> [ 3945.642135] eth0: RTL8102e at 0xffffc900112be000, 00:e0:4c:52:8c:a2, XID 14c00000 IRQ 28
<pqatsi> o transceiver existe :D
<thancto> rs
<thancto> pqatsi, legal vou ate salvar este log
<pqatsi> thancto: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<thancto> pq o U342 tem daod muito erro com o Utuntu ao atualizar
<thancto> o mais comum é o wireless
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> coloca esse r8169 numa linha la
<pqatsi> so o nome e pronto
<thancto> pronto
<thancto> salvo
<thancto> vou reiniciar aqui
<thancto> e ver oq da agora
<pqatsi> ;)
<gabezao> queria comprar um notebook da dell
<gabezao> ;/
<thancto> ja volto
<thancto> pqatsi, deu ate medo, loguei e o ubuntu ficou so na tela preta
<thancto> ate me lembrou a azulzinha do windows
<thancto> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<thancto> porém desliguei e liguei de novo e ele logou normal
<thancto> :/
<pqatsi> tem um screensaver que simulaa essas telas :D
<thancto> ta só dando um aviso perigo ao ligar
<thancto> só naum deu pra ler tudo
<thancto> acho que ele esta ignorando o arquivo de configuração
<pqatsi> mas a nic funciona?
<thancto> sim esta tudo funcionando agora
<thancto> :D
<pqatsi> thancto: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Screen_of_death https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Kernel_panic
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> tinha um site que tinha uma colecao de quase todos os panics
<thancto> Um nome de usuário e senha estão sendo solicitados por http://localhost:34339.
<thancto> O site diz: “administrator”
<thancto> faz ideia doq éh issu?
<thancto> O.o
<pqatsi> ???
<pqatsi> isso e da sua rede
<pqatsi> tem algo te mandando pra localhost nessa porta ae
<pqatsi> vai no console e faz
<thancto> mas eu abro o firefox e dá issu agora
<thancto> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> sudo netstat -tlnp | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> thancto: ignore, mas vamos ver se tem algo errado ai
<thancto> http://pastebin.com/qFxLjB2q
<pqatsi> hmmm
<pqatsi> parece coisa do ubuntu mesmo
<thancto> eu nem sei que senha pode ser essa maluca
<thancto> pq nem tenho user com esse nome
<pqatsi> nao nao
<pqatsi> e um banco de dados interno do ubuntu que o gwibber usa
<pqatsi> aparentemente
<thancto> hum..
<thancto> tem solução?
<pqatsi> ignore
<pqatsi> ele so ta disponivel pra sua maquina
<pqatsi> se incomoda com ele nao
<pqatsi> so acessa a internet normal
<thancto> hum.. blz
<thancto> o principal foi resolvido
<thancto> rs
<thancto> vamos ver a proxima atualização do kernel
<thancto> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<thancto> bom que atualizei uma hoje ka
<thancto> já*
<thancto> rs
<thancto> estava ate desanimado em ficar usando só o Win 7
<thancto> :/
<pqatsi> nao vai dar problema de novo
<pqatsi> ele ta forcando o carregamento do modulo
<thancto> hum..
<thancto> blz
<thancto> que coisa boa
<thancto> rs
<thancto> vlw mesmo
<thancto> tem quase um mes que estou na briga
<thancto> jah estava ate me acostumando a usar um ubuntu virtual no win 7
<thancto> rss
<thancto> pqatsi e gabezao vlw ae, feliz 2011 pra vcs, vou aqui agora terminar de configurar o wine e outras coisas
<pqatsi> thancto: sobre wine
<thancto> diga
<pqatsi> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update
<pqatsi> depois instala o wine
<pqatsi> ;)
<thancto> jah instalei aqui
<thancto> desinstalo e depois intalo de novo?
<thancto> instalo*
<thancto> pqatsi?
<pqatsi> ai voce roda upgrade
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pqatsi> :d
<thancto> oq tem de bom nesse repositorio?
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@ana.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> wine --version
<pqatsi> wine-1.3.10
<pqatsi> compara as versoes
<thancto> O.o
<thancto> $ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/pp
<thancto> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/pp: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<thancto> mas naum estou com sorte
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> ppa
<pqatsi> faltou um a ali
<thancto> O.o]
<thancto> noob
<pqatsi> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<thancto> vou salvar aqui tbem e usar no meu pc depois
<thancto> pqatsi, o meu continuou o 1.2
<thancto> acho que meu wine eh diferente do seu
<thancto> O.o
<pqatsi> thancto: se voce nao der update e upgrade fica dificil neeeeeeeeeeeee tio
<pqatsi> :D
<thancto> eu dei
<thancto> O.o
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pqatsi> entao o repo nao adicionou
<pqatsi> faz ai
<pqatsi> sudo aptitude install wine1.3
<pqatsi> se nao tiver o pacote verbatim, e porque ta zoado
<pqatsi> :D
<thancto> 3 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<thancto> deu issu antes
<thancto> vamos ver esse outro
<thancto> eu instalei o primeiro pela Central de Programas
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> nao vai ter aptitude ai
<pqatsi> o merda, como eu ODEIO essa atitude de removerem o aptitude
<thancto> agora jah foi
<thancto> kkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> EU ODEIO ISSO</>
<pqatsi> vc n vai ter aptitude ai a nao ser q instale na mao
<thancto> vamos ver oq ele vai fazer
<thancto> estah baixando jah
<thancto> porém como minha net eh um lixozinho danado falta 15min ainda
<pqatsi> e pq vc n ta de 3G
<pqatsi> nao reclama
<thancto> eu baixo de 60 a 70kbps
<thancto> rs
<thancto> acho que ate 3g éh melhor
<thancto> hehe
<pqatsi> claro com cota estourada
<pqatsi> indo a 30k
<pqatsi> :D
<thancto> kkkk
<thancto> mas ae vc que pediu tbem
<thancto> hehe
<thancto> qdo saio de casa uso no ubuntu o plano infinity pra da tim e navego o necessario
<thancto> issu pq a tim disse que naum funciona
<thancto> pago 50 centavos por dia e fico feliz com 300k tbem
<thancto> hehe
<pqatsi> cara
<thancto> ate cancelei meu plano da claro
<thancto> :D
<pqatsi> a claro ta com plano de 12 conto
<thancto> eita
<pqatsi> cota de 300mb, baixa pra 30k depois da franquia
<thancto> O.o
<pqatsi> to achando melhor que a tim porque o corte de banda nao e tao severo quanto o dela
<thancto> e da pra por no note tbem?
<pqatsi> a tim corta com 300mb por mes ou 30 por dia
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> nao tem diferenca
<pqatsi> 3G e 3G de qualquer jeito
<thancto> uia
<pqatsi> o que muda e so o marketing mesmo
<pqatsi> :D
<thancto> éh mas no contrato das duas diz que éh somente para o movel
<thancto> mas gostei dessa
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<thancto> vou votlar pra claro agora
<thancto> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> menino inocente :D
<thancto> voltar*
<thancto> o da tim eu jah usava no note
<thancto> nunca testei do da claro
<thancto> mas lembro que era 12 por semana ou 7 por 3 dias
<thancto> mudou drasticamente assim eh?
<pqatsi> 7 por 1 semana, 12 por 30 dias
<thancto> uia de 3 pra 7 e de 7 pra 30
<thancto> gostei
<thancto> :D
<thancto> falta só a atrasada da OI criar algo
<thancto> :/
<thancto> tenho o OCT 3 e naum me da nada pro movel
<thancto> issu pq vou pro OCT 4 agora
<thancto> :/
<pqatsi> aff
<thancto> 1.3.9
<thancto> vou ver o upgrade agora
<thancto> e ver se vai pra final 10
<thancto> nem foi mas depois deve atualizar
<thancto> vlw
<thancto> pqatsi, chateando mais um pouco
<pqatsi> yo
<thancto> como retiro aquela entrada errada que fiz?
<thancto> agora qdo vou atualizar fica lando do erro dela
<thancto> rs
<pqatsi> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pqatsi> oia se a entrada errada ta la
<thancto> tah
<thancto> pqatsi, estah
<thancto> ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list  ubuntu-wine-pp-lucid.list  ubuntu-wine-pp-lucid.list.save
<pqatsi> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-pp-lucid.list
<pqatsi> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-pp-lucid.list.save
<pqatsi> e da update denovo
<thancto> pqatsi, agora foi
<thancto> vlw
<newclimb> boa tarde
<newclimb> ping
<newclimb> ola
<newclimb> boa tarde
<newclimb> ping
<newclimb> ola
<newclimb> estou com um problema que minha maquina nao informa quando esta acabando a bateria
<newclimb> ping
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> newclimb, ela é nova?
<newclimb> sim
<newclimb> tive que fazer umas alteraçoes nele pra acpi e acho que por isso nao esta informando
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> newclimb, é possivel não sei muito sobre essa parte....tenho um notebook com o mesmo problema, mas ele é antigo quando era novo fucnionava normal
<newclimb> Ctrl-Alt-Del, tipo ele desliga do nada sem dar tempo de salvar os arquivos?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> newclimb, assim aparece o aviso que ta sem bateria, mas ele não consegue me dizer quanto de bateria falta e não consegue suspender nem hibernar ele descarrega de uma vez
<newclimb> Ctrl-Alt-Del, o meu nem aviso da simplesmente desliga
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> newclimb, chegou a usar outros sistemas nessa maquina? e que a bateria funcionou? ou ela funcionava antes e parou algo assim?
<newclimb> Ctrl-Alt-Del, antes informava
<newclimb> Ctrl-Alt-Del, e que tem varias coisas que estou fazendo com tentativa e erro por aqui que ta fogo ja
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> newclimb, que maquina que é a sua??
<newclimb> Ctrl-Alt-Del, antes o cooler nao funcionava agora ele funciona mas a bateria nao informa
<newclimb> Ctrl-Alt-Del, toshiba satellite u505
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> newclimb, realmente não tenho ideia do que fazer nesses casos
<newclimb> tranquilo
<newclimb> vou tentando
<newclimb> qual o gerenciador de energia que vem por padrao no ubuntu
<newclimb> o nome do que informa a bateria vc sabe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> gnome power manager
<newclimb> bele
<CoGUMm> boa tarde!
<RMonteiraum> noite
<RMonteiraum> Porcks e ae
<RMonteiraum> recebeu meu e-mail?
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: recebi respondi já
<RMonteiraum> viu las as modificaçoes... ficou bacana neh
<Porcks> RMonteiraum: fico sim cara
<RMonteiraum> pow
<RMonteiraum> como recupero minha senho do nick?
<RMonteiraum> senha
<RMonteiraum> lol
<molinaro> Saudações linuxusers
<molinaro> Pô o pessoal do debian e mias comunicativo!
<Yutaka> :)
<omelete> qp
<gbs> q emo
<gbs> me dêem atenção
<gbs> se n vou sair do canal! :(
<gbs> :p
<virtu> happy emo
<molinaro> Saudações de novo, alguem quer tc, com um caro professional de Linux
<virtu> tudo pobre aqui
<virtu> sem grana
<virtu> para bancar um caro professional de linux
<molinaro> como não entendi
<molinaro> ?
<gbs> molinaro, http://mataleonebr.blogspot.com/2010/05/uma-das-fotos-mais-famosas-da-historia.html
<molinaro> Meu caro, porque quiz que eu o visse
<edenc> não entendo essa fascinação com o "The Dark Knight"
<molinaro> virtu, não estou querendo vender nada
<molinaro> estou querendo bater um papo
<molinaro> nem eu
<edenc> é um filme bom, mas não merece isso tudo não
<edenc> e eu particularmente gosto mais do Jack Nicholson como coringa
<molinaro> Batman 1 e sensasional
<molinaro> ci
<molinaro> cional
<edenc> mas não é nenhum Pulp Fiction
<edenc> nenhum dos batmans
<molinaro> não concordo, prefiro filmes como cabo do medo
<edenc> molinaro: olha o diretor do batman 1
<molinaro> eu ja vi
<edenc> tem nem graça :D
<edenc> o Christopher Nolan tem que comer muito feijão até conseguir chegar na metade do diretor que o Tim Burton é
<molinaro> bom ?/
<RMonteiraum> alguém aí q entende de gbak/
<RMonteiraum> ?
<edenc> ask to ask
<ptl> e se ele comer lentilha ao invés de feijão?
<edenc> aí ele chega em 1/4
<edenc> mas com umas feijoadas e moquecas com dendê ele chega mais rápido
<edenc> isso se o bucho aguentar :D
<ptl> pô, injustiça. Lentilha tem muito mais proteína que feijão. :)
<edenc> mas menos carboidratos
<ptl> carboidratos são maus!
<edenc> tanto que as moçoilas comem pra manter o peso
<edenc> ptl: eu to zuando, eu sou vegetariano inclusive, minha dieta é baseada em lentilhas, falei "feijão" por força de expressão :D
<ptl> pô
<ptl> eu sou super-mega-carnívoro
<ptl> como 1 quilo de frango e cerca de 300g de peito de peru todo dia.
<ptl> Todo dia mesmo, sem exceção.
<edenc> ptl: você gosta de um peru então?
<edenc> :D
<ptl> adóóóóóóóóóro, e eu ponho os 300g pra dentro de uma vez só!
<edenc> ptl: pescoço de frango?
<ptl> filé de peito
<Ricardo__> offtopic pra vcs
<Ricardo__> papo nada a ver nem de pc é eaheaha
<ptl> Podemos falar sobre algoritmos de ordenação, seria mais ontopic
<ptl> qual você prefere, bubble sort, heap sort ou quicksort, Ricardo__?
<edenc> radix sort
<pqatsi> hahahahahhaha
<pqatsi> ptl: eu prefiro o bozosort
<gbs> bozosort sempre funciona.
<Ricardo__> eu prefiro ir comer
<Ricardo__> eaheaha
<gbs> mesmo que tenha complexidade n^n
<gbs> :p
<edenc> deixa eu adivinhar
<edenc> bozosort = sorteia uma ordem até ficarem ordenados?
<gbs> Não sem antes soltar uma piadinha!
<edenc> ahahaha, acertei!
<gbs> e no fim rodar um algoritmo pra verificar se ta ordenado mesmo
<ptl> na wikipedia tá assim
<ptl> não é bogosort?
<edenc> também
<ptl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogosort
<pqatsi> http://xw2k.nist.gov/dads/HTML/bozoSort.html
<gbs> uaheuahue
<gbs> O(N!)
<gbs> auehauehaue
<ptl> Note: "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" is misspelled on the sixth page, although it is spelled correctly in the footnote.
<edenc> http://www.jargon.net/jargonfile/t/TheStoryofMel.html
<edenc> faz um bozosort otimizado em assembly
<Solteiro2> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida !?
<Solteiro2> acabei de instalar o ubuntu...
<Solteiro2> mais quando vou configurar minhas conta no Gwibber ta dando erro quando coloco a do facebook ele diz q foi autorizado com sucesso mais nao muda nada
<Solteiro2> =(
<Solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar!?
<Andre_Gondim> !perguntar | Solteiro2
<ubottu-br> Solteiro2: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<vasco> boa noite
<Solteiro2> !perguntar meu gwibber ta com defeito
<ubottu-br> Solteiro2: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<vasco> desde que uso a versão 10.10 a minha imagem do MSN não fica fica visível para mim, mas os meus contatos vêm-na. sabem como resolver isso?
<vasco> no empahty*
<Solteiro2> eu nao gostei dessa versao 10.10
<Solteiro2> bug e boia
<Solteiro2> aff
<ecanto> alguem usando virtualbox 4.0?
<vasco> Solteiro2: qual é a versão que você usa?
<Solteiro2> 10.10
<Solteiro2> acabei de baixar no site do superdownloads
<slackware> Hello!
<slackware> I am RU!
<slackware> What is comunity?
<daniel> alguem entende dos miniaplicativos da barra de menu do painel do GNOME 2.30.2?
<laenida> pqatsi: hei
<laenida> pqatsi: o que o parlatorus acha que é p2p?
<daniel> alguem entende dos miniaplicativos da barra de menu do painel do GNOME 2.30.2?
<pqatsi> laenida: @leleobhz ah nao? é uma forma de comunicaçao, nao é publica, se da entre dois ou mais dispositivos em um grupo privado. Pq é diferente?
<laenida> pqatsi: sim, mas aquele link que ele passou... explicava sobre o que, exatamente?
<Andre_Gondim> daniel, qual o problema exatamente
<pqatsi> eu nao entendi nada
<laenida> pqatsi: hahaha. chamei ele de noob, se ofendeu.
<laenida> pqatsi: provou que é noob. hahaha
<pqatsi> ahahhahahaha
<pqatsi> eh vero
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: opa
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, ;)
<dave__> olá pessoal
<pqatsi> laenida: nossa, de repente a rede da claro ta um lixo!
<laenida> pqatsi: credo. o 3g? auhsau
<pqatsi> eh
<laenida> pqatsi: lol
<dave__> podem-me ajudar com o conky se souberem?
<laenida> pqatsi: cara, aquele parlatorus é muito nonsense. eu heim..
<peregrinator_six> daniel, qual sua duvida com os miniaplicativos do painel...?!
<tickbrown> lol
<peregrinator_six> daniel, ?
<dave__> eu vou postar aqui na mesma...
<dave__> então, instalei o conky, versão all-featured do software center
<dave__> encontrei este script, que é exactamente o que eu quero, muitos stats
<dave__> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/My+conky+config?content=86112
<dave__> no entanto, ao correr o conky pelo terminal, dá-me este erro:
<dave__> !paste Conky: /home/dave/.conkyrc: 9: config file error
<dave__> Conky: use_spacer should have an argument of left, right, or none.  'yes' seems to be some form of 'true', so defaulting to right.
<dave__> Conky: can't open '/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/temp1_input': No such file or directory
<dave__> please check your device or remove this var from Conky
<dave__> Conky: Error destroying thread
<ubottu-br> dave__: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<dave__> Conky: Error destroying thread
<dave__> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<dave__>     This program is calling the Imlib call:
<dave__>     imlib_context_free();
<daniel> valeu a ajuda... grato
<dave__>     With the parameter:
<dave__>     context
<dave__>     being NULL. Please fix your program.
<Daekdroom> dave__, não faça isso!
<dave__> eu tentei usar o paste... como uso?
<Daekdroom> Vá no pastebin.com , cole o texto e cole aqui o link que ele te dá.
<dave__> allright. peço desculpa
<dave__> http://pastebin.com/0sLbAZKw
<dave__> alguém teve um erro igual também, tá nos coments do script..
<Luis_Arnaldo> wtf?
<dave__> ninguém sabe?
<toter> Yutaka: acordada?
<peregrinator_six> toter, leu...?!
<Luis_Arnaldo> +qual a versão mais rápida ,para um dual core?
<Andre_Gondim> Luis_Arnaldo, a versão 64 ué
<Luis_Arnaldo> mesmo com pouca memoria?
<Yutaka> <toter> [02:49:45] Yutaka: acordada?
<Yutaka> oi
<Yutaka> nao estava com o irc aberto
<toter> então... demorou mas achei um jeito de exportar o vídeo para avi que mantém a mesma qualidade do ogv que vc. me passou
<toter> usando o mencoder
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> e como vc usou na linha de comando?
<toter> mencoder mypc-1.ogv -o mypc-1.avi -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=3000 pass=1 nr=2000
<Yutaka> vou testar jaja
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-29
<Yutaka> obrigada toter
<tickbrown> pessoal, alguém conhece um cliente IRC para o terminal?
<toter> testa aí... qualquer coisa me dá um toque
<Yutaka> tickbrown irssi
<Yutaka> toter, uhumm
<tickbrown> Yutaka, vlws
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> volto jaja
<Solteiro2> Oi alguem sabe me dizer como autero minha tela de login !? no ubuntu !?sou marinheiro de primeira viagem
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, boa noite
<Solteiro2> baixei umas tela pra por como inicialização
<Solteiro2> e gostaria de por
<Solteiro2> pra nao ficar aquela tela feia la
<Solteiro2> pra login
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, vc se refere a tela aonde autentica senha e nome de user...?!
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, só um momento, vou lhe passar o link...
<Solteiro2> é essa mesmo peregrinator_six
<Solteiro2> :)
<Solteiro2> Obrigado
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, veja ai se é disso que tá falando... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,75783.0.html
<Solteiro2> num tem screenshot pra eu dizer
<Solteiro2> se e
<Solteiro2> mais pelo q to abrindo aqui parece q e to entrando nos links que tem la
<Solteiro2> ;p
<peregrinator_six> já fiz isso ai..
<peregrinator_six> é sim!
<peregrinator_six> muda wallpaper de fundo e icon e fonte e tudo!
<peregrinator_six> vai tranquilo que é isso ai mesmo!
<Solteiro2> blz
<Solteiro2> to vendo aqui
<Solteiro2> vlw
<Solteiro2> qualquer cosia volto a te incomodar :)
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, se seguir os passos direitinhos ai sem erro, funciona direitinho!
<Solteiro2> blz
<Solteiro2> vlw peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> virtu, salve!
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<virtu> e ae
<Guevara> ola pessoal
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> virtu, e ai, alguma novidade do lance do pc...?!
<virtu> nada ainda.... só no findi
<Guevara> ola
<virtu> mas se der certo compro o note logo dai
<peregrinator_six> virtu, será que da pra resolver ainda este ano...?!
<virtu> no
<virtu> mas ja decidi pelo sony vaio, caso realmente vá trocar
<virtu> pena que as portas USB sao na lateral... particularmente eu gosto que fiquem na parte de tras do note
<Solteiro2> peregrinator_six, nao consegui ;(
<peregrinator_six> o que ouve...?!
<Solteiro2> eu mudo la
<Solteiro2> a imagem
<Solteiro2> mais ele nao inicializa com a que eu mudei
<Solteiro2> so com a antiga
<Solteiro2> eu baixei umas imagens q tem la no site da ubuntu
<Solteiro2> e nao ta funcionando
<peregrinator_six> cara, nã precisa baixar nada, vc coloca o que vc quiser de imagem..
<virtu> Guevara: comparei os modelos da Sony Vaio da série do teu... e o teu é o mais bacana mesmo
<peregrinator_six> seguiu o 3 passos do terminal um apos o ourto direitinho Solteiro2...?!
<TkCientista> Alguem pode me ensinar como configura o virtual midi piano keyboard
<TkCientista> ?
<Guevara> é, este modelo é bem bacana virtu
<virtu> TkCientista: #ubuntustudio
<Guevara> ta vendendo bem
<virtu> TkCientista: lá os cara podem te ajudar =)
<virtu> Guevara: pois é...
<virtu> Guevara: eu to quase comprando ele mesmo sem saber se vendo o meu ou nao
<peregrinator_six> virtu, se ele souber ingles né...?!
<virtu> pois é
<Guevara> o meu ta uns 2500 a vista, essa é a media
<Solteiro2> peregrinator_six, entao mais eu to colocando a imagem na pasta imagem do user...
<Solteiro2> ou entao do meu computador e nao ta inicializando essa porra
<Solteiro2> fix q nem tem no tutorial
<virtu> Guevara: 2099 no site da sony
<virtu> se o modelo for o mesmo que estamos falando
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, qual o seu Ubuntu...?1
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, qual veroa...?!
<peregrinator_six> versão...
<Guevara> bacana, mas ve se é garantia nacional
<virtu> sim
<Guevara> se for ta beleza
<virtu> Guevara: http://www.sonystyle.com.br/br/site/catalog/ProductDisplay.jsp?stockType=A&parentCatId=cat4330002&category=informatica&tabNum=1&id=VPCEA20FB/BI&intcmp=home_ss_05
<virtu> modelo VPCEA20FB
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, qual a versão do seu Ubuntu...?!
<emad> porncowboy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddgyg_5FF_0 ** letis denci
<virtu> errei
<emad> peregrinator_six:creu ;-;
<virtu> este é o de modelo intel sem ser o i3
<virtu> =/
<Guevara> o meu é i3
<Solteiro2> 10.10
<Solteiro2> pera
<Erosreis> boa noite pessoal
<Erosreis> alguem pode me dar uma força?
<emad> *.*
<Solteiro2> 2.6.35
<Solteiro2> 22
<Erosreis> é o seguinte estou ussando o ubuntu 10.10 e não consigo abilitar os efeitos visuais
<Erosreis> graficos
<Erosreis> pois quando abilito ele troca para a opção nenhum efeito grafico
<Solteiro2> ubuntu 10.10 - 2.6.35-22-generic
<Erosreis> Minha placa de video é uma ATI radeon 1gb DDR2
<Erosreis> <Solteiro2>?
<Solteiro2> Erosreis,  to falando com o peregrinator_six
<emad> {º,_,º}""
<Erosreis> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Ricardo__> usa os drivers opensource padrao do ubuntu
<Ricardo__> sao mto melhores
<Ricardo__> q os proprietarios
<Erosreis> onde eu encontro?
<emad> ola gostaria de saber se a placa nvideo 1gb roda no ubuntu obrigado! *.*
<mactimes> Erosreis, Já instalou os drivers proprietários?
<Erosreis> ja sim
<mactimes> Erosreis, Abre um terminal aí.
<Erosreis> ta aberto
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | TROLL AGAIN...
<ubottu-br> TROLL AGAIN...: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<mactimes> Erosreis, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | emad  TROLL AGAIN...
<omelete> emad,  q_p
<ubottu-br> emad  Por favor, veja minha mensagem privada
<Erosreis> ja instalei o compiz
<emad> ubottu-br: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddgyg_5FF_0 lets dance *.*
<ubottu-br> emad: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<mactimes> Erosreis, Então, basta iniciar o compiz e ativar os efeitos que você desejar.
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, ???
<Erosreis> ok mais o problema é que o ubuntu não esta ativando o efeito
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Onde viu troll?
<emad> peregrinator_six: creu *.*
<peregrinator_six> "emad" mactimes... :S
<emad> mactimes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddgyg_5FF_0 lets dance *.*
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | emad  <--------------TROLLANDO O CANAL...
<ubottu-br> emad  <--------------TROLLANDO O CANAL...: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<mactimes> Erosreis, Desculpe, está falando de um efeito específico ou de todos os efeitos?
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Ah, beleza.  É sempre bom saber.
<mactimes> Erosreis, No terminal, tente fazer isto: compiz --replace &
<mactimes> emad, Deve ser algo bem lindo, bem fofinho assim como você.  Pode deixar que assim que eu tiver um tempinho eu vejo.  Juro!
<emad> {º,_,º}""
 * mactimes Shutting down sarcastic services.
 * emad /etc/init.d/maximum_trolling start ;-;
<peregrinator_six> emad, vai experimentar sorvete de bosta de cavalo pra ver se é cremoso... {º,_,º}
<emad> {º,_,º}""
<Erosreis> <mactimes> pronto fiz o que mais?
<emad> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem eu comprei um cuadicor mas o moço dice q era quatro e so veio 1 na caixa ;_;
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | <emad> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem eu comprei um cuadicor mas o moço dice q era quatro e so veio 1 na caixa ;_;
<ubottu-br> <emad> peregrinator_six: mim ajudem eu comprei um cuadicor mas o moço dice q era quatro e so veio 1 na caixa ;_;: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<emad> {º,_,º}"
<YuriBokaleff5y89>  oi
<YuriBokaleff5y89>  blz man
<peregrinator_six> Solteiro2, tá ai...?!
<kalvinno> Multilaser ML-ROT-054 como instalar no ubuntu?
<Solteiro2> sim
<Solteiro2> estou
<kalvinno> onde acho informação pra isso? Instalar Roteador wiriles
<Rubem> Roteador ou placa ?
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno, já tentou no ubuntu forum br...?!
<kalvinno> roteador
<peregrinator_six> lá vc encontra bastante coisa sobre redes...
<kalvinno> eu tinha rWindows e não consegui la
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, vou olhar la....
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, valeu... tem o link aí?
<kalvinno> sou novo em linux, mas agora só uso linux e mais nada
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,16.0.html        e           http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,8.0.html
<diego39> qmsg NickServ indentify kjcxdcnvyagb
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, vlw brow...brigadão
<peregrinator_six> diego39, se vendeu mano... :P
<peregrinator_six> <diego39> qmsg NickServ indentify kjcxdcnvyagb
<gabezao> vai
<gabezao> quem vai tentar dar ghost
<gabezao> OHHOEAHOEAHO
<peregrinator_six> molha minha mãe nuns 300 que eu não faço nada com a informação... :p
<peregrinator_six> minha mão... :p
<peregrinator_six> RSRRSSR
<peregrinator_six> diego39, tá ai fiote...?!
<peregrinator_six> vamos conversar...
<peregrinator_six> essa é boa... http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/comercial-do-navegador-chrome-na-tv-aberta-brasileira/
<gabezao> eu vi peregrinator_six
<gabezao> no comercial da novela
<gabezao> AOHOE
<peregrinator_six> brincadeira não em.. :p
<diego39> peregrinator, sim cara
<peregrinator_six> marketing ultra agressivo!
<peregrinator_six> diego39, e ai, como vai ficar menor...?!
<peregrinator_six> pra mim não abrir o bico vai ter que passar uma graninha experta...
<peregrinator_six> vai me dar quantas verdinhas...!?
<diego39> peregrinator, tá viajando é?
<molinaro> ta viajando no baseado
<d70> alguem tem a ''manha'' no gconf-editor ?
<diego39> molinaro, com certeza
<peregrinator_six> cara, dexou sua senha já era... :p
<molinaro> como?????
<peregrinator_six> d70, pra...?!
<diego39> peregrinator, q nada tenho vários usuários, por acaso vai roubar meus arquivos, é? kkk
<d70> olha, para adicionar uma "entrada" e n uma chave
<d70> dentro de /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/
<peregrinator_six> diego39, tá me levando muito a serio, mesmo que fosse o seu unico não faço essas coisas não! ;)
<peregrinator_six> relax!
<diego39> tou ligado
<diego39> esquenta não, peregrinator
<peregrinator_six> diego39, mais com certeza que não mesmo! :D
<molinaro> alguem usa slackware
<molinaro> aircrack-ng é muito bom
<molinaro> quebra senhas em wi-fi
<molinaro> ???####
<markimpgs> e aí, galera tem como acessar os arquivos do ubuntu pelo windows, eu instalei ele dentro do windows
<molinaro> isso é uma pergunta ou afirmação
<markimpgs> tem como...isso é uma pergunta
<molinaro> então por favor, use o portugues correto
<molinaro> tem alguns programas no baixaki
<molinaro> que acessam partições ext3
<molinaro> não sei se funciona em ext4
<markimpgs> sim, mas são para partições no meu caso não existe partição só a pasta ubuntu, Sr. Lingua Portuguesa
<diego39> peregrinator, tow tentando configurar o samba pra acessar o pc-windows pela rede mas tá fogo, pod ajudar?
<molinaro> explique melhor
<molinaro> ??
<diego39> tenho um desktop com windows7 e um note com ubuntu
<diego39> estou tentando compartilhar arquivos e impressoras entre eles
<diego39> mas tá nó, molinaro
<peregrinator_six> diego39, sou quase um fracasso pra redes, sinto...
<peregrinator_six> sorry!
<diego39> peregrinator, vlw
<molinaro> tente as configurações globais, do smb.conf
<molinaro> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<diego39> já tentei através de um tutorial da net
<molinaro> insira o caminho
<molinaro> ja instalou o samba
<diego39> ai ele aparece no note e o note aparece do dek...
<diego39> s
<diego39> qnd ele pede a senha
<diego39> eu digito, e sempre dá erro de senha
<d70> diego39,  olha, n é a solução ideal, mas caso vc utilizar o mesmo usuario e senha no dois OS , provalvel de funcionar.
<molinaro> vc criou senha com passwd e smbpasswd
<d70> *provavel
<molinaro> concordo, tente a mesma
<molinaro> e usa uma senha complexa
<molinaro> use
<molinaro> reveja o permissionamento
<diego39> vou tentar, vlw
<molinaro> e muito importante
<molinaro> digite no shell apt-get install acl
<molinaro> para usar o setfacl
<Solteiro2> como instalo temas no ubuntu !?
<molinaro> bom tenho trabalho amanha, se quiser poder me mandar e-mail, molinarodias@gmail.com
<molinaro> clique em aparencia, temas, obter mais temas
<molinaro> abraço a todos
<molinaro> fui
<d70> peregrinator_six,  me ajuda com o xchat ? não esta salvando os canais nos favoritos, sabe oq pode ser?
<peregrinator_six> d70, nem imagino..
<peregrinator_six> d70, não uso o xchat não, uso o GNOME-Xchat
<d70> hum.
<d70> peregrinator_six,  realmente resolveu meus problemas o gnome-xchat
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> gosto do que é simples e funcional!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<d70> hm... tem duas coisas q eu to dando falta. fazer a channel list tem uma janela propria, e a janela dos usuarios do canal aparecer
<rival>  /server irc.crewchat.org
<peregrinator_six> d70, clica ai no numero dos user..
<d70> peregrinator_six,  eu vi, mas queria ela sempre aparecendo
<peregrinator_six> não é possivel!
<d70> hum =/
<peregrinator_six> d70, atalho do tc... Ctrl+U
<peregrinator_six> nem ligo pra isso..
<d70> e sobre ele abrir a lista de canais, junto com a 'janela' do server ?
<peregrinator_six> mas é costume, se não gostou recomendo o Xchat, Pidgin ou o Empaty!
<d70> nada de pidgin ou empathy para irc, acho ruim =/, gosto do xchat, só tava achando um saco o script n funcionar de auto-identify
<peregrinator_six> d70, depois que vc tá no canal pra salvar o auto-join é só clicar com o direito e escolher, auto-join!
<d70> e não estava guardando os canais tb
<peregrinator_six> d70, pra mim é tudo a mesma coisa, não faço discriminação de nenhum não..
<d70> rs,
<d70> ja volto
<Guest42474> oi, o meu ubuntu  10.10 não conecta em mensageiro msn, ja tentei umas dicas de mudar um arquivo de configuração e até agora nada, alguem ajuda awe?
<peregrinator_six> Guest68403, qual o Im que vc tá usando...?!
<Noturno99> Amsn, emesene, empathy
<Noturno99> nenhum presta
<Noturno99> alguem ja passou por isso?
<Noturno99> ja tentei muita coisa e ate agora nada
<geowany> pqatsi!
<peregrinator_six> Noturno99, ai não, nenhum funciona...?!
<peregrinator_six> :s
<geowany> pqatsi: meu /dev/dsp voltou!
<geowany> :P
<Noturno99> sério
<peregrinator_six> o meu empathy e o meu Emesese 1.6.3 tá direitinho aqui rapaz...
<geowany> rapaz...
<Noturno99> já tentei aqui e não conecta
<peregrinator_six> Empathy 2.32.1!
<geowany> eu tava esses dias com uma nostalgia
<geowany> do tempo de win com msn
<geowany> e tinha aqueles filhos da mãe
<Noturno99> cara aqui nao presta nao
<peregrinator_six> geowany, sai fora... :P
<geowany> que ficavam mudando status
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUHASUHSA
<Noturno99> fica um tempão e não conecta
<geowany> ai subia um monte de janelas no canto
<geowany> desgraçado está on-line! desgraçado está on-line! desgraçado está on-line! desgraçado está on-line! desgraçado está on-line! desgraçado está on-line!
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAHSUHAHSH
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> RSRSRSSRRRSSS
<geowany> era um saco meu!
<peregrinator_six> uma trepada na outra né...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<geowany> peregrinator_six: é!
<peregrinator_six> sei bem como era..
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHUSHUAHUSHAH
<geowany> aí vc tinha o trabalho de fechar as janelas
<geowany> e quando vc fechava a ultima
<geowany> o infeliz fazia elas subirem de novo!
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSHUHAHSUHAHS
<geowany> e o pior...
<peregrinator_six> era do KCT mesmo..
<peregrinator_six> fiote de uma vacas...
<geowany> é quando o xexelento mudava o nick para "GOOOLLLL DO FLAMENGOOOOOO!!!!!"
<geowany> taskiupariu!
<peregrinator_six> geowany, ai era o demonio se manifestando purinho mano... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHUSHUAHSUHAHSHAUSHUHAHSHAUH
<geowany> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/4509/musicas3.png
<Ricardo__> legal pena q é kde
<Ricardo__> kde é para moças
<peregrinator_six> toter, noite épra dormir po...
<peregrinator_six> geowany, não sei por que vcs gostam tanto desse site lixo cara... :|
<toter> insônia... :/
<peregrinator_six> toter, tudo isso só por causa do galaxy s que vc não ganhou man...?! :P
<geowany> Ricardo__: pq kde é pra moças?
<geowany> tudo funciona nele!
<Cranick> Patricia: Foste expulso por ChanServ (User is banned from this channel) pra que isu? des-bane
<geowany> peregrinator_six: que site lixo?
<Cranick> !seem Patricia
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'seem Patricia' not found
<toter> droga... ainda estou esperando aquele velhinho barbudo trazer
<Cranick> \p
<Cranick> eai pessoas na paz?
<peregrinator_six> imageshack
<peregrinator_six> Cranick, depende man...
<Cranick> du?
<toter> geowany: é por isso que ele é para moças... assim como o iPhone 4
<Noturno99> iae galera? nada pra fazer conectar no msn aqui?
<Cranick> bah kct nem por a qui ela esta :=(
<Cranick> vazando
<geowany> peregrinator_six: qual site?
<geowany> o gdh?
<peregrinator_six> imageshack
<peregrinator_six> geowany, maior vontade de usar... http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/linux-mint-debian-201012-disponvel-para-download/
<geowany> peregrinator_six: praque mint se existe ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> geowany, vc não leu...
<peregrinator_six> geowany,  Linux Mint Debian Edition! ;)
<Noturno99> desinstalei o empathy e agora prestou o msn
<Noturno99> quem entende?
<toter> interessante como no brasil até hoje não abandonamos o msn
<toter> e o orkut
<peregrinator_six> Noturno99, qual era a versão do seu Empathy...?!
<peregrinator_six> qual o Ubuntu tá usando ai...?!
<Noturno99> a padrão do 10.10
<peregrinator_six> toter, principamente o orkut..
<toter> :P
<peregrinator_six> *principalmente...
<peregrinator_six> toter, mais o orkut só não morreu por que ele é muito usado aqui, se não já era...
<Noturno99> o 10.10 o ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> toter, o engraçado é que ele não é um programa bem feito pra moral que os brasileiros dão a ele...
<peregrinator_six> Noturno99, entendi..
<peregrinator_six> Noturno99, to usando aqui o Empathy 2.32.1 do Ubuntu 10.10 e tá legal!
<Noturno99> vou instalar esse entao pra ver
<peregrinator_six> Boa Quarta.
<Noturno99> valeu
 * geowany brigando com o pulseaudio
<Balduino> pessoal alguém sabe como configurar o thunderbird pra dar um alerta sonoro assim que receber o e-mail de um remetente específico
<xGrind> Balduino; nem sei ;x
<geowany> pow meu
<geowany> azararam tanto meu kde
<geowany> que eu vou ter que voltar pro xfce
<geowany> :(
<geowany> o phonom frescando com meus joguinhos
<geowany> quando roda um jogo deixa de rodar outro
<tkcientista> testando o pidgin
<rickwap> bom dia a todos, alguem me pode explicar como fazer backup das minhas actualizacoes no linux para usalas em outro pc?
<ptl> por atualizações você quer dizer pacotes?
<ptl> por onde você as instala?
 * pqatsi morde o ptl 
<ptl> se for pelo apt-get ou aptitude, eles deixam o cache dos pacotes em /var/cache/apt/archives
<pqatsi> ptl: baaaao vey
<ptl> falae pqatsi
<ptl> bom dia \o
<pqatsi> ptl: nem 8h da manha os ghosts from ignore nao deixam de atormentar?
<pqatsi> :D
<rickwap> sim ptl
<pqatsi> ptl: nossa, ontem foi O dia de brincar de tuite
<rickwap> desculpa a demora estava lendo um tutorial
<pqatsi> acho q vou criar uma console app pra fazer backup disso
<rickwap> quero passar os pacotes para outro pc
 * pqatsi #nowplaying Kamaedzitca - Дзецi леса (2:40 / 5:21)
<rickwap> geralmente eu uso APonCD
<pqatsi> geowany: nao e o phonon q ta fazendo isso
<pqatsi> e o fresco do alsa
<pqatsi> ja te falei, se voce NAO se importar com o pulse, troca essa meleca do alsa pelo oss
<pqatsi> oss4
<pqatsi> geowany: ate compilo a versao do HG aqui se vc quiser
<ptl> pqatsi: flamewar?
<pqatsi> que flame
<pqatsi> endodou?
<ptl> perguntei
<ptl> [07:40:06] <pqatsi> ptl: nossa, ontem foi O dia de brincar de tuite
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> ahhh, no tuite
<pqatsi> ptl: sim, e foram 2
<pqatsi> o trem foi tao grande que tive q desligar as notificacoes do celular via sms
<pqatsi> porque nao parava de chegar
<ptl> quais os temas dos flamewars?
<bino> bom dia
<pqatsi> CILADA! :)
<pqatsi> bino: bom dia mano
<bino> dia
<pqatsi> ptl: um era um flamewar q nem lembro porque, mas terminou com 2 minhas floodando meu celular :D
<pqatsi> o outro era um louco que se dizia contra p2p e nem sabia que p2p e protocolo de camada 7
<ptl> de camada 7 ISO/OSI! Se for camada TCP/IP é camada 4 :P
<ptl> 2 minas floodando seu celular te chamando de quê?
<ptl> você e sua tara por nerdas
<ptl> eu nem curto nerdas
<ptl> são chatonas
<ptl> e cheias de neuroses
<pqatsi> hahahahh
<pqatsi> nada
<pqatsi> ptl: @ no twitter vai pro meu celular
<pqatsi> ptl: tara nenhuma, uma deveras e louca, a outra é casada :D
<pqatsi> ptl: entao, ele também nao sabia disso
<pqatsi> ptl: ai o camarada ficava perguntando se p2p era comunicacao publica ou privada
<pqatsi> porra, p2p e so protocolo de aplicacao
<ptl> huh?
<ptl> que pergunta idiota
<ptl> aheuha
<pqatsi> ptl: eh, desse jeito
<pqatsi> :p
<ptl> aquela pergunta de quem não sabe do que tá falando
<ptl> mas p2p é um conceito
<ptl> acredito que possa ser implementado em camadas menores
<pqatsi> ptl: poder, ok
<pqatsi> mas atualmente praticamente 90% dos protocolos sao camada 7
<ptl> podia haver um protocolo estilo freenet pra camada 4 ou 5, não acha?
<pqatsi> talvez com alguma colaboraçao ate a camada 5
<pqatsi> ptl: da 4 pra baixo nao passa
<pqatsi> ou seja
<pqatsi> nao da pra falar em comunicacao publica ou privada porque a conexao ponto a ponto comeca na camada 3
<ptl> abaixo da 4 ficaria muito difícil, teria que rearquitetar todo o ipv4 ou ipv6
<pqatsi> (dados passamos como nós entendemos
<ptl> mas na 5 acho que rola, viu?
<ptl> ops
<pqatsi> ptl: e eu acho burrice
<ptl> na quatro
<pqatsi> da 5 pra cima rola
<pqatsi> na 4..... bobagem
<pqatsi> voce ve o c* que já é rotear proto41
<pqatsi> voce acha border gateways por ai que nao gostam disso :P
<ptl> seria legal um p2p que implementasse multicast de forma controlada
<ptl> afinal um único peer pode enviar para vários outros ao mesmo tempo
<ptl> não acha?
<ptl> aí caberia uma lógica de criar p2p na camada 4 ou 5.
<pqatsi> seria um bom manipulado
<pqatsi> r
<pqatsi> eh, eu enxergo uma extensao do torrent pra isso
<pqatsi> mas nao sei se alguns clients de torrent ja nao implementam isso
<ptl> é uma boa pergunta, nas pesquisas que fiz pela net não vi nenhuma aplicação de p2p que citasse usar multicast.
<ptl> tipo, o multicast poderia ser um trigger (e um possível fallback pra unicast)
<ptl> passou de 3 clientes, aloca um grupo de multicast e manda um comando pros clientes se juntarem
<ptl> e aí distribui os pacotes
<ptl> só que não sei se é fácil assim alocar um grupo de multicast em ipv4
<ptl> aliás, nem sei se precisar de permissão de algum órgão oficial pra alocar os grupos de multicast da rede global.
<ptl> *se precisa
<ptl> você sabe?
<ptl> *vácuo*
<ptl> http://pml.sourceforge.net/
<ptl> uia
<ptl> já pensaram nisso e implementaram
<ptl> pqatsi: divino --> http://pml.sourceforge.net/Advocacy/
<ptl> pingou o tempo fora na minha cara, que rude
<pqatsi> o gente
<pqatsi> <momento_revolta>
<pqatsi> O PUTAQUEPARIU ESSE PREEMPTION FORCED DOS KERNEIS DO UBUNTU
<pqatsi> </momento_revolta>
<pqatsi> ptl: onde paramos?
<marcao> bom dia
<pqatsi> diiia
<marcao> comprei um novo pendrive de 4 giga e o gparted se fecha na hora de reconhecê-lo, alguma idéia? Já formatei e nada
<pqatsi> marcao: tenta o utilitario de unidades do ubuntu
<pqatsi> Sistema -> Administracao -> Utilitario de unidades
<marcao> ok como o utilitário ele é reconhecido
<marcao> isso é bug do gparted?
<pqatsi> tem que rodar no console e ver ne
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> roda o gparted no console e quando ele crashar, ve do que ele reclama la
<marcao> com o pen no drive o gparted nem abre, comoeça abrir e se fecha na hora de ler a pen, já tinha feito isso
<pqatsi> marcao: eu *NAO* vou falar de novo
<pqatsi> [29/12-09:05:15] < pqatsi> roda o gparted no console e quando ele crashar, ve do que ele reclama la
<marcao> pqatsi, posso colar o resultado aqui?
<pqatsi> !paste | marcao
<ubottu-br> marcao: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<marcao> ok to mandando lá
<marcao> pqatsi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548491/
<pqatsi> uie!
<pqatsi> BUGBUGBUGBUGBUGBUG!
<marcao> pqatsi, isso é bug?
<pqatsi> tem cara
<pqatsi> xover se tem factoid pra adiantar minha vida
<pqatsi> !bug
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bug' not found
<pqatsi> aff
<marcao> certo, então é com voces
<pqatsi> apport-bug gparted
<pqatsi> e com voce ainda
<marcao> ok vai precisar de mais alguma informação?
<pqatsi> tudo ele vai te pedir
<pqatsi> marcao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<marcao> ok pqatsi , muito obrigado pela ajuda
<pqatsi> rola ubuntu-bug tb
<pqatsi> nao lembrava :D
<pqatsi> marcao: segue o tutorial q te passei, acho que ele ta melhor que a informacao q te passesi
 * pqatsi ficando velho
<marcao> valeu
<Yutaka> Bom dia gente
<ptl> Bommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm diaaaa!
 * ptl empurra Yutaka
 * pqatsi aproveita a nota do ptl e também empurra Yutaka 
 * pqatsi coloca um metal pra fazer headbang!
 * Yutaka aplica 10ml de C6H12O6 em pqatsi 
<Pskol> iae galera
<Yutaka> oi pqatsi bom dia
<gustavo__> oi
<gustavo__> nossa
<Roud-rik> gustavo__, e aí
<Roud-rik> ?
<gustavo__> blz
<gustavo__> xD
<Roud-rik> gustavo__, ...?
<gustavo__> roud-rick nunca usei xchat nem sei q to fazendo ai
<Roud-rik> gustavo__, estou percebendo
<gustavo__> aff né
<gustavo__> pelo menos eu uso ubuntu
<gustavo__> kkk
<Roud-rik> gustavo__, isso é legal cara
<Roud-rik> gustavo__, quanto tempo de linux?
<gustavo__> ja fazem anos
<gustavo__> desde 2007
<gustavo__> não tantos anos rs
<gustavo__> e vc?
<Roud-rik> gustavo__, pouco tempo
<rickwap> boa tarde
<gustavo__> bom dia
<Roud-rik> rickwap, bomdia
<rickwap> bom dia pessoal
<rickwap> preciso de uma ajuda
<rickwap> fiz o backup das minhas actualizacoes no linux em meu pc e quero as usar em outro pc que nao tem internet que devo fazer?
<gustavo__> vc tem q copiar a pasta  /var/cache/apt/ arquives
<mactimes> rickwap, Instale o aptoncd
<gustavo__> e a pasta var/lib/apt/ lists
<gustavo__> eu faço isso
<gustavo__> e transplantar no outro pc
<gustavo__> rs
<rickwap> gustavo__, onde coloco em outro pc?
<gustavo__> no mesmo lugar q a copiou
<Roud-rik> rickwap, vc pode tentar usar o HD. kkk
<mactimes> rickwap, Vai por mim.  Instale o aptoncd, vai ter menos dor-de-cabeça.
<rickwap> mactimes, eu fiz o backup com aptoncd mais o outro pc nao tem aptoncd
<Roud-rik> rickwap, mactimes tem razão
<gustavo__> a parta ARCHIVES e a pasta LISTS
<Roud-rik> aptoncd vai automatizar essa operação. rickwap
<gustavo__> sim faça assim
<gustavo__> com o aptoncd
<gustavo__> nucna usei mas c ele disse q é melhor mais fácil
<mactimes> rickwap, Coloque o CD no drive do outro computador.
<mactimes> rickwap, sudo apt-cdrom
<mactimes> rickwap, sudo apt-get update
<rickwap> certo vou fazer isso
<mactimes> rickwap, man aptoncd também pode te ajudar bastante.
<mactimes> rickwap, 'man aptoncd' também pode te ajudar bastante. <-- Assim fica mais claro. :)
<rickwap> mactimes, vou tentar executar esses passos agora 2 mitos so
<rickwap> mactimes, aqui nesse caso sera dvdrw
<Helder_Rueda> bom dia
<Helder_Rueda> eu compartilhei um pasta de uma maquina windows
<Helder_Rueda> e preciso mapear ela em uma maquina com ubuntu
<Helder_Rueda> instalei o samba configurei td certinho
<Helder_Rueda> mas nao consigo acessar
<Helder_Rueda> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ptl> Bom, se está configurada certinho, está funcionando!
<ptl> Tem que fazer um diagnóstico, Helder_Rueda, mas eu não saberia por onde começar a te orientar, pois eu usaria o smbclient que é uma ferramenta de linha de comando.
<Helder_Rueda> sou novato esqueci de falar esse detalhe
<Helder_Rueda> eu segui um tutorial
<ptl> E tentaria ver se alcança a máquina, se o usuário funciona, se consegue ver os compartilhamentos como guest... Pra depois de tudo verificar se é possível acessar o compartilhamento.
<ptl> Pois é - esse é o problema. Fazer troubleshooting de samba eu acho complicado, não sei se saberia ensinar pelo IRC.
<Helder_Rueda> aham
<Helder_Rueda> ambas usam ip fixo
<Sandres> alguém? ajuda?
<Sandres> alguém, ajuda?*
<ptl> ufa, consegui comprar 950 francos suíços :D
<Sandres> '-'. me dá 20?
<Sandres> pelo menos, atenção? :-/
<ptl> olha as regras do IRC no tópico... é difícil dar atenção quando você não é específico, entende?
<ptl> vai que eu não sei nada do problema que você tem.
<Sandres> pedi ajuda.. pela educação responde-se se quer ou não :-/
<ptl> você tem que chegar no canal e dizer a sua dúvida. Quem tiver disponibilidade e souber do assunto te responde, assim que funciona...
<ptl> Ah, não me diga que sou mal-educado. Não é nada disso. Apenas tente se colocar no lugar de quem fica aqui e responde as dúvidas. Ninguém está sendo pago pra isso, a gente tem prazer de ajudar quando pode mas ninguém vai se voluntariar para perguntas soltas genéricas.
<Sandres> testparm erro samba, já googlei, segui 500 tutoriais, já reiniciei, já formatei, já tentei mudar de versão.
<Sandres> e já é o terceiro erro que não consegui solucionar no Linux.
<ptl> Eu nem conhecia esse comando. O Helder_Rueda que acabou de sair também está com problema no samba.
<ptl> A mensagem do testparm não diz nada de relevante?
<Sandres> não, diz que eu tenho baixar pacotes, eu baixo.. dá erro
<Sandres> daí, desinstalo
<Sandres> volta o erro de testparm
<ptl> Então depende do erro que dá depois que você baixa os pacotes!
<Sandres> o mesmo, mas com um monte de linhas a mais
<Sandres> não tenho preguiça de aprender, só quero que as coisas funcionem :-/
<ptl> Podem estar faltando outros pacotes. E as linhas a mais são necessárias pro diagnóstico. ubuntu.pastebin.com é seu amigo!
<ptl> !pastebin | Sandres
<ubottu-br> Sandres: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Sandres> não estão faltando .. tenho certeza
<ptl> é, de qualquer jeito, esforce-se por convencer as pessoas aqui - e aqui tem muita gente técnica boa - de te ajudar a resolver o seu problema, dando o máximo de informações possíveis. Alguém mais veterano de samba é que provavelmente vai te dar a luz, minha convivência com máquinas Windows é um tanto quanto limitada.
<Sandres> quero os R$ 0,80 do meu cd de volta. esse troço num funciona pra mim
<ptl> Bom, não fui eu que te vendi. :)
<ptl> Ele veio com garantias?
<Sandres> me venderam promessas
<Sandres> só olhar o site do ubuntu
<Sandres> isso já basta D:
<ptl> Você acha? Talvez devesse ler as linhas miúdas. O Ubuntu tem suporte pago. :)
<Sandres> mas eu já tenho Windows se eu quiser suporte pago ~.~
<ptl> E você espera que eu te convença do contrário?
<Sandres> lógico '-'
<Yutaka> calma gente
<Yutaka> Sandres vou ler o que vc quer, momento
<ptl> Poderia, se você estivesse de cabeça aberta, elaborar sobre por quê o GNU/Linux é melhor em vários sentidos. Mas o problema é a premissa...
<Sandres> ótimo, eu aceito.
<ptl> Yutaka: pra gente poder começar a ajudá-lo, ele teria que colocar as mensagens que menciona no pastebin, mas até agora não fez isso...
<Sandres> aceito aprender, já li várias coisas e nada funcionou
<Sandres> precisa de pastebin? tem uma linha só
<Yutaka> calma
<ptl> Você disse um monte de linhas a mais...
<Sandres> Falha ao executar processo filho "testparm" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<Yutaka> Sandres, o que vc quer fazer?
<Sandres> pronto;
<ptl> Sandres: ls -la /usr/bin/testparm
<ptl> o testparm existe?
<Sandres> o sistema é pra usuários novos :S
<Sandres> como eu vou saber do que você tá falando? :S
<Yutaka> sudo apt-get install samba*
<Yutaka> esta faltando nao?
<Yutaka> vou ver um tutorrial para instalar ro samba
<Sandres> Yutaka, samba já está instalado
<ptl> se não existe, voce precisa instalá-lo: sudo apt-get install samba-common-bin
<Sandres> tipo, ele instalou.. pelo menos era o que dizia
<ptl> instala samba-common-bin
<ptl> o testparm está nesse pacote.
<Yutaka> samba4-common-bin
<Yutaka> tambem
<Sandres> samba4
<Sandres> dá erro..
<ptl> aaaah, você está usando o samba default (3) ou o 4, Sandres?
<Yutaka> http://www.forumpcs.com.br/comunidade/viewtopic.php?t=241276
<ptl> se estiver usando o samba default, instale samba-common-bin mesmo
<Sandres> 3
<ptl> tenta aí.
<Sandres> o default, instalado pelo próprio ubuntu
<Sandres> já está instalado
<Sandres> já removi e instalei.
<Sandres> nada
<ptl> esse pacote específico?
<ptl> o samba-common-bin?
<Sandres> quais são as possibilidades disso ser erro do samba?
<ptl> calma
<Sandres> dessa versão do samba, aliás.
<ptl> primeiro vamos ver isso do samba-common-bin
<ptl> está instalado ou não?
<ptl> na linha de comando, escreva isso: dpkg -l samba-common-bin
<Sandres> instalado
<ptl> então agora veja se o binário /usr/bin/testparm existe: ls -l /usr/bin/testparm
<ptl> existe?
<ptl> veja, não deve existir um binário, e sim algo apontando para /etc/alternatives/testparm
<ptl> até aí está certo?
<Sandres> pera, pera. executo dpkg -l samba-common-bin e depois ls -l /usr/bin/testparm?
<Sandres> o primeiro dá erro
<Sandres> o outro impossível localizar
<ptl> dá erro? então o pacote não está instalado!
<ptl> sudo apt-get install samba-common-bin
<ptl> faça isso.
<Sandres> de novo?
<Sandres> ok
<Sandres> está instalado, como eu disse.
<ptl> então como que o dpkg -l samba-common-bin dá erro?
<ptl> ou uma coisa ou outra
<Sandres> sinceramente, não sei
<ptl> se está instalado, o dpkg -l samba-common-bin não daria erro
<ptl> ele mostraria isso:
<ptl> [patola@ubuntola st]% dpkg -l samba-common-bin
<ptl> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<ptl> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<ptl> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<ptl> ||/ Nome                                               Versão                                            Descrição
<ptl> +++-==================================================-==================================================-====================================================================================================================
<ptl> ii  samba-common-bin                                   2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.1                            common files used by both the Samba server and client
<Sandres> cadê o pastebin? '-'
<ptl> ah, foram só umas 7 linhas, vá
<Sandres> bom, então.. não dá erro
<ptl> (desculpem o flood)
<ptl> é isso que dá?
<Sandres> verdade, tá instalado bonitinho *-*
<Sandres> é isso aê
<ptl> olha, veja só, você me deu uma pista falsa falando que dava erro e a gente perdeu um bom tempo nisso. Percebe como sua reclamação do sistema está equivocada?
<Sandres> percebe como eu não sei nada do sistema?
<ptl> vamos ver então se o arquivo existe. Parece que o link /usr/bin/testparm não existe, certo?
<Sandres> e o sistema é voltado para usuários novos? :-/
<ptl> o samba?
<ptl> o samba é um utilitário de administração.
<ptl> Não existe jeito de administração ser voltada a utilitários novatos/leigos.
<ptl> Isso em qualquer sistema operacional!
<ptl> Bom, mas vamos lá
<Sandres> no windows eu fazia fácil e era leigo :D
<Yutaka> sistema para usuarios novato é escolinha de informatica :S nem o windows é para novato :S
<ptl> imagino que possa ter sido um problema da configuração da 'alternativa' pro testparm
<Sandres> aqui, eu fazia fácil e era leigo
<Sandres> agora não quer mais funcionar
<Sandres> gente, mas eu sempre fiz fácil isso.. só clicar em compartilhar..
<Sandres> ele instala os pacotes e pronto
<Sandres> igual a assistir filme, ele procura os codecs e só
<Sandres> era só instalar.. tem algum problema novo :-/
<ptl> Sandres: rode esses comandos em seqüência: sudo update-alternatives --install testparm testparm /usr/bin/testparm.samba3
<ptl> ops, é um comando só :)
<Sandres> update-alternatives: --install precisa de <ligação> <nome> <caminho> <prioridade>
<ptl> ops.
<Sandres> onde eu aprendo esses comandos?
<ptl> sudo update-alternatives --install testparm testparm /usr/bin/testparm.samba3 0
<ptl> o update-alternatives no guia do ubuntu... as referências estão no tópico :)
<Sandres> update-alternatives: erro: link alternativo não é absoluto como deveria ser: testparm
<ptl> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/testparm testparm /usr/bin/testparm.samba3 0
<Sandres> update-alternatives: usando /usr/bin/testparm.samba3 para fornecer /usr/bin/testparm (testparm) em modo automático.
<ptl> ótimo
<ptl> agora tente usar o programa novamente
<ptl> ele não disse que o link já existia, deve ter sido isso mesmo então. :)
<Sandres> Falha ao executar processo filho "net" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<Sandres> Hahahaha.. some um... vem o outro xD
<ptl> ahuea
<ptl> agora é outro executável
<Yutaka> Sandres, por onde instalou o samba?
<Sandres> padrão
<Sandres> tipo, uso ubuntu 10.10 e gnome
<Yutaka> apt-get cenetral de programas syanptic
<Sandres> clico com o direito
<Sandres> e clico em Compartilhamento..
<ptl> update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/net net /usr/bin/net.samba3 0
<ptl> ops
<ptl> esqueci do sudo
<ptl> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/net net /usr/bin/net.samba3 0
<Sandres> não tem problema esquecer do sudo, o terminal me lembra
<ptl> beleza
<Sandres> consegui, ó céus, ó vida
<ptl> agora rodou?
<Sandres> claro que rodou, olha que lindo
<Sandres> vejo o Windows, vejo o Linux
<Sandres> como deveria ser, vou chorar
<Sandres> tá.. onde tá o guia do ubuntu?
<ptl> uma explicação resumida do que aconteceu. Por causa das suas reinstalações e instalações, alguma operação aí que você fez causou uma inconsistência que removeu a configuração de 'alternativas' para o samba. Então os comandos de busca de dados do samba pararam de funcionar, porque ele não sabia qual samba usar.
<Sandres> eu
<Sandres> formatei o pc 3 vezes
<ptl> porque o ubuntu permite que você tenha samba 3 e samba 4 instalados ao mesmo tempo, pra isso ele usa o mecanismo de 'alternativas', que te permite configurar e escolher
<Sandres> e não solucionou :-/
<Sandres> o único erro que eu tinha conseguido solucionar antes desse era de um joguinho
<ptl> então pode ser que haja uma inconsistência na versão do pacote, que não cria a 'alternativa' automaticamente. O que é estranho, porque nos vários ubuntus em que mexo nada vi do genero.
<Sandres> o 10.10 ainda não foi comigo
<ptl> Sandres: Guia --> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao
<Sandres> tá agora que funcionou
<Sandres> compilar pacotes seria um bom passo, não? (:
<Sandres> lei documentação online mas ainda não consegui compilar nenhum
<ptl> se você gosta dessa parte, sim, mas espero que não esteja falando de .tar.gz :P e sim de compilar pacotes mesmo, como usar apt-build e dpkg-buildpackage... Porque assim você mantém a consistência do sistema.
<Sandres> .tar.gz
<ptl> compilar direto do código-fonte pra instalar no seu sistema é uma idéia péssima, porque deixa o sistema inconsistente
<Sandres> se acabar com integridade
<Sandres> formata, que fica perfeito
<ptl> Bom, se você quiser experimentar, vá lá. Mas por isso que eu sempre prefiro eu mesmo fazer os meus pacotes, nesses casos. Quando estou com preguiça, uso o checkinstall, que cria pacotes automaticamente.
<Sandres> quero aprender a compilar do código, se for uma péssima ideia.. bem, daí, formato de novo
<ptl> Você pode usar o checkinstall. Ao invés de rodar make install, você roda checkinstall e ele transforma tudo em um pacote e instala no seu sistema.
<Sandres> tenho um linux e nem posso me gabar que sei compilar alguma coisa
<ptl> no checkinstall você só muda uma etapa!
<ptl> Bom, vou lá almoçar
<ptl> fui, falou!
<Sandres> falou
<Sandres> Yutaka :D
<Sandres> eu aqui
<Yutaka> uh?
<Sandres> nada não. (:
<Yutaka> mmm
<Sandres> tá, tá bom.
<Sandres> me dá alguma coisa pra compilar? não tenho nada em mente
<Yutaka> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sandres> e como faço?
<Yutaka> ./configure
<Yutaka> make
<Yutaka> sudo make install
<Sandres> pera aê.. vou lá, no site.. pego
<Sandres> onde que eu baixo isso?
<Yutaka> apt-get
<Yutaka> AFK
<marvel> alguem ja passou por isso? instalar o drive de video nvidia habilitar algumas função  compiz  e depois ter constantemnte cogelamentos . pesquisei decobri q pode ser bug de drive propietario mas  meu ubuntu ele detectou e instalou automaticamente o driver ai que me deixou mas confusso ainda
<Oraculo> instalei o driver prorpietario da minhca placa, e fiquei sem rede ;x
<mazoni> oi pessoal
<mazoni> boa tarde
<marvel> alguem ja passou por isso? instalar o drive de video nvidia habilitar algumas função  compiz  e depois ter constantemnte cogelamentos . pesquisei decobri q pode ser bug de drive propietario mas  meu ubuntu ele detectou e instalou automaticamente o driver ai que me deixou mas confusso ainda
<marvel_> alguem ja passou por isso? instalar o drive de video nvidia habilitar algumas função  compiz  e depois ter constantemnte cogelamentos . pesquisei decobri q pode ser bug de drive propietario mas  meu ubuntu ele detectou e instalou automaticamente o driver ai que me deixou mas confusso ainda
<Yutaka> como fazer para o emerald carregar, pq ja coloquei e ele nao carrega
<Yutaka> na inicialização
<Yutaka> emerald --replace
<Yutaka> so isso nao funciona
<mactimes> Yutaka, Está utilizando compiz?
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> em duas vez q formatei
<Yutaka> as duas o emerald nao carrega sozinho
<Yutaka> preciso iniciar ele manual
<mactimes> Yutaka, Sistema->Preferências --> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Yutaka> to la
<mactimes> Em "Efeitos", vai ver "Window Decoration"
<mactimes> Ou algo parecido, desculpe, o meu está em inglês.
<Yutaka> decoração da janela
<mactimes> Yutaka, Isso
<Yutaka> comando: emerald --replace
<Yutaka> esta nele
<mactimes> Yutaka, Então seu Emerald deveria estar funcionando.
<mactimes> Yutaka, O compiz está ativo?
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> emerald --replace
<Yutaka> ou
<Yutaka> emerald --replace &
<mactimes> Yutaka, Consegue ver os efeitos do compiz?
<Yutaka> sim
<mactimes> Yutaka, Lá você coloca sem o &
<Yutaka> eu inicio manualmente
<Yutaka> ai ele carrega
<mactimes> Yutaka, Abre o terminal
<Yutaka> abri
<mactimes> Yutaka, Reinicia o compiz
<Yutaka> pronto
<Yutaka> killall compiz
<Yutaka> compiz --replace &
<mactimes> Yutaka, compiz --replace &
<mactimes> Isso.
<Yutaka> o emerald esta ativo
<mactimes> ps aux | grep -ie emerald
<mactimes> Quando instalou o emerald?
<Yutaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548558/
<Yutaka> ontem
<marvel> alguem ja passou por isso? instalar o drive de video nvidia habilitar algumas função  compiz  e depois ter constantemnte cogelamentos . pesquisei decobri q pode ser bug de drive propietario mas  meu ubuntu ele detectou e instalou automaticamente o driver ai que me deixou mas confusso ainda
<mactimes> Yutaka, Reboota a máquina e volta aí.  Vamos examinar o problema.
<pqatsi> mactimes: aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!
<pqatsi> mactimes: sumido maluco
<Yutaka> mactimes, ok
<mactimes> pqatsi, Porque tá com esse nick bizarro?  Tá fugindo de alguém??
<pqatsi> [29/12-13:53:22] < mactimes> Yutaka, compiz --replace &
<pqatsi> [29/12-13:53:24] < mactimes> Isso.
<pqatsi> [29/12-13:53:29] < mactimes> ps aux | grep -ie emerald
<mactimes> pqatsi, Feliz natal atrasado e feliz ano novo adiantado. :P
<pqatsi> so abrir o compiz mesmo, nao precisa chamar verbatim o emerald
<pqatsi> mactimes: nada mano, mudanca de vida mesmo
<mactimes> pqatsi, Eu sei.
<pqatsi> é bom pra algumas pessoas sairem do meu pé tb :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Por isto estou pedindo a ele que reinicie.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não sei o que ele andou fazendo antes.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Quero investigar desde o princípio.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Huahuahauah
<pqatsi> mactimes: ele nao deveria ter problemas que não algum plugin mal educado talvez
<mactimes> pqatsi, E aí, quais as novas?
<pqatsi> mas ai tem que ver num console
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sim, sim, por isso pedi pra rebootar.
<pqatsi> mactimes: tem q ver a saida do compiz ne veio
<pqatsi> pegar um console e rodar o compiz --replace sem o &
<pqatsi> depois abre outro quando resolver
<mactimes> pqatsi, Meu compiz crasha às vezes aqui, já acostumei.  Tenho um script "compiz_recover" bem no meio do meu Desktop.
<pqatsi> hahahahahhahaha
<mactimes> pqatsi, O emerald vira fumacinha.
<pqatsi> boa
<pqatsi> mactimes: evapora com o efeito de genio da lampada
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Mas, como todo bom profissional, não tenho tempo de ver meu próprio equipamento...
<pqatsi> mactimes: normal
<pqatsi> mactimes: eu to usando um ubuntu muito suspeito (acho que foi exploitado)
<pqatsi> mactimes: porque nao tive tempo de mexer
<mactimes> pqatsi, Pra ter noção, desde o princípio do ano estava querendo atualizar o Samba.  Só vou conseguir fazer agora.  Estou fazendo backup offline para aproveitar e reinstalar o servidor com a última versão do Debian.  Estava atualizando na munheca, mas resolvi colocar redondinho a última versão agora com Samba/LDAP/Kerberos.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Então, se eu ficar alguns "dias" fora, estou saindo no braço com o cão de três cabeças...
<pqatsi> mactimes: ow
<pqatsi> qualquer coisa tu da o berro mano
<pqatsi> eu to de ferias mas me divirto com essas coisas :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Cara, vou berrar, sim, muito. :)
<pqatsi> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<pqatsi> MUUUUUUUUUUUIIIITAAA DOOOORRRRR
<pqatsi> mactimes: e cafeteira no switch #BOFH
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Acho que a primeira coisa que vou fazer é criar uma conta pra você e colocar a "tela" pra rodar. =)
<pqatsi> ne faca na caveira nao, é cafeteira no switch :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Nem fala.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Já fiz duas garrafas de café aqui.  Vai ser doído.
<pqatsi> weeeee
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> mactimes: me da uma?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Mando pelo senduit?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Já aviso, o café é forte.  Tá pegando 200Kg em cada braço...
<pqatsi> assim mesmo que nois gosta!
<mactimes> pqatsi, Hahahah, certamente.  Chá-fé ninguém merece!
<Cabruca> Oi Pessoal!!!!!
<Cabruca> Boa tarde
<mactimes> pqatsi, Alguma recomendação para a ordem de configuração?
<Cabruca> To com pobremas no evolution... alguém pode me ajudar?
<mactimes> pqatsi, LDAP, SMB, KRB?
<Cabruca> Ele não está baixando as msgs de uma das contas do gmail q tenho... Fica baixando, mas não conclui.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ah, sim, como poderia esquecer... por fim, a lula lelé (Squid) ;)
<mactimes> Cabruca, Ativou acesso POP/IMAP na sua conta?
<Cabruca> sim
<Cabruca> tudo certinho
<Cabruca> antes tava funcionando direitinho
<mactimes> Cabruca, Tem algo contra o Thunderbird?
<Cabruca> estou pensando seriamente em mudar para ele...
<mactimes> Cabruca, Se não, IMHO, Thunderbird na veia.
<Cabruca> não faz sentido o q está acontecendo comigo... porque antes tava funcionandoa... ele trava, só consigo fechar com o xkill
<Cabruca> IMHO?
<mactimes> Cabruca, http://tinyurl.com/25vy8q6
<Cabruca> obrigado!!!!! boa resposta... kkk
<pqatsi> mactimes: hahahhaha
<pqatsi> lula lelé
<Cabruca> Obrigado Mactimes!!!!!
<Cabruca> kkkk
<mactimes> pqatsi, Pois é.
<Cabruca> Pessoa educada é outro nível!!!!
<mactimes> Cabruca, Gente coisa é outra fina.
<pqatsi> mas hein?
<Yutaka> mactimes, nao carregou nao
<pqatsi> Cabruca: ah, eu sei
<mactimes> Yutaka, Abre um terminal
<pqatsi> Cabruca: aqui quando acontece e captcha
<Yutaka> sim
<pqatsi> https://www.google.com/accounts/UnlockCaptcha?
<Yutaka> eu tive q ativar manualmente
<mactimes> Yutaka, Abre um terminal.
<mactimes> Yutaka, Mata o emerald
<Yutaka> ja abri
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> e depois
<mactimes> Yutaka, Inicia o emerald no terminal:  emerald --replace
<mactimes> Yutaka, Verifica se ocorrem erros no terminal.
<Yutaka> nao
<Yutaka> administrador@www:~$ emerald --replace
<Yutaka> e fica piscando so
<Yutaka> sem erros
<Cabruca> Pqatsi, vou tentar, entrou no google aqui... Valeu!
<pqatsi> Cabruca: se for google apps o link e outro
<mactimes> Yutaka, Mata o compiz, inicia na mão no terminal e verifica se ocorrem erros.
<pqatsi> Cabruca: direto acntece comigo
<pqatsi> o google cisma de travar o imap
<mactimes> pqatsi, Por isto utilizo POP3. :)
<pqatsi> POP3 NAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOO
<pqatsi> seu bolha
<pqatsi> :p
<mactimes> pqatsi, Engraçado que no iPhone vai como IMAP e não trava.
<pqatsi> pop3 é horrivel
<pqatsi> so faz os clientes reclamarem
<Yutaka> mactimes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/548565/
<mactimes> pqatsi, EU uso, não os meus clientes.
<pqatsi> mactimes: nao nao, e as vezes que o google faz isso
<pqatsi> quando voce muda mto rapido de ip por exemplo
<pqatsi> o google trava a conta com captcha
<mactimes> pqatsi, Nunca passei por isto.  E uso simultaneamente no iPhone e no notebook.
<Cabruca> destravou... tinha deixado o evolution desconectado. Conecto de novo ou reinicio?
<mactimes> Yutaka, Está utilizando driver proprietário?
<pqatsi> Cabruca: conecta
<pqatsi> mactimes: as vezes so que ele faz isso oreia seca :D
<pqatsi> como disse
<pqatsi> e igual o facebook
<Cabruca> ok
<Cabruca> conectei
<pqatsi> ele trava tua conta se o geoip muda rapido demais
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<Cabruca> Pelo menos ele agora tá dizendo que são 10 msgs... Desde ontem tava travado em 3
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sim, sim, no Facebook acontece toda vez que estou no 3G em trânsito.
<pqatsi> :D
<Yutaka> mactimes nao usando o drive normal
<Yutaka> o pc travou
<mactimes> Yutaka, Instala o drive proprietário e tenta novamente.
<mactimes> Yutaka, s/drive/driver/
<Yutaka> nao tem drive proprietario
<Cabruca> Continua na mesma Pqatsi
<Cabruca> Baixando 1 de 10... e nada...
<pqatsi> nao e email grande nao mano?
<Yutaka> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Cabruca> A outra conta tá concluída...
<Cabruca> Mas continua parado... Ontem entrei pelo webmail e não tinha nada grande lá....
<mactimes> Cabruca, Ontem foi ontem.  Já viu hoje?
<gabezao> !topic
<ubottu-br> Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Yutaka> mactimes, sempre eu preciso clicar no icone do compiz e dar um reload
<Yutaka> agora o emerald carregou, mas nao carregou as barras
<Cabruca> Vou fechar o evolution e dar uma olhada lá...
<Yutaka> antes eu iniciava e depois clicava no reload
<mactimes> Yutaka, Cara, se não tem nenhum erro  no terminal, não vejo problemas no Compiz ou no Emerald.  Quanto de RAM tem tua máquina e a placa de vídeo?
<mactimes> Yutaka, Chegou a alterar configurações dos efeitos?
<Yutaka> 2gb de ram
<Yutaka> 128 de video modo fixe
<Yutaka> mactimes, assim
<Yutaka> eu ja sei q isso da problema
<Yutaka> entao instalo
<Yutaka> coloco para funcionar
<Yutaka> e reinicio o pc
<Yutaka> e desde sempre ja faz isso
<mactimes> Yutaka, Já experimentou desativar os efeitos e ver se o Emerald sobe?
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> e ele nao carrega sozinho nao
<Yutaka> ja coloquei dentro de um scrip em bash e tambem nao foi
<Yutaka> ele precisa dar um reload
<mactimes> Yutaka, Chegou a ver se o processo sobe, ANTES de tentar iniciá-lo manualmente?
<Yutaka> sera q tem como atualizar o grafico pelo terminal?
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> ele carrega agora sim
<mactimes> Yutaka, O processo existe antes de você iniciá-lo manualmente?
<mactimes> Yutaka, Se existe, dá uma olhada no syslog.
<Yutaka> sim
<mactimes> Yutaka, Verifica se encontra algum erro.
<Yutaka> ele sobe sim
<Yutaka> so preciso agora clicar em
<mactimes> Yutaka, Recomendação:  Rotaciona os logs, reboota e confere os logs depois.
<Yutaka> reload windows manager
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> como q faz para atualizar o grafico pelo terminal
<Yutaka> ai coloco no script
<mactimes> Não acredito, de verdade, que esteja ocorrendo algum erro sem estar sendo registrado em algum lugar.
<Yutaka> para atualizar depois q o emerald iniciar
<Yutaka> G-suis
<mactimes> pqatsi, Backup accomplished.  Vou só exportar o SSID da minha conta pessoal pra não ter de criar outro perfil no Windows depois.  Um minutin' por fineza.
<pqatsi> ok doke!
<pqatsi> :D
<Yutaka> vou esperar o andre gondim aparecer,
<Yutaka> obrigada mactimes
<mactimes> Yutaka, Por nada.  Como disse antes, acho que vai ter melhores chances de identificar o problema se observar a saída nos logs.
<Yutaka> mas nao tem nada
<Cabruca> Continuo na mesma... Apaguei algumas coisas no gmail e voltei ao evolution... Baixando 1 de 2. Não tem nada grande lá... :(
<Yutaka> vou clicar sempre em atualizar
<Yutaka> nao custa nada
<tkcientista> galera
<mactimes> Yutaka, Tenta colocar o Emerald pra iniciar no gerenciador da sessão.
<tkcientista> alguem sabe trocar a tela preta de inicialização do ubuntu por uma bonita?
<mactimes> Yutaka, Vê se dá o mesmo efeito.
<Yutaka> mactimes ja coloquei tambem
<mactimes> Yutaka, Mesmo problema?
<Yutaka> sim
<Yutaka> vou tentar duas coisas aki
<Yutaka> volto ja
<mactimes> Yutaka, Bem, eu tentaria reinstalar o compiz e o emerald
<mactimes> Yutaka, Se não fizer bem, mal não faz.
<Yutaka> mas isso nao resolve
<mactimes> Yutaka, Hum.
<Yutaka> pera la se funcionar te digo
<Yutaka> reset
<mactimes> Yutaka, Beleza
<mactimes> Yutaka, reset no terminal só tem efeito no terminal.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sabe como gerenciar a base de dados SAM com o pdbedit?
<pqatsi> de cor nao
<mactimes> pqatsi, Tem algum quick export de SSID para texto?
<Cabruca> Pessoal, entrei no launchpad e encontrei algumas perguntas parecidas com a minha. Uma fala sobre esvaziar lixeira. Eu havia percebido que aparece um erro no canto, mas não consegui vê-lo completo
<Cabruca> Agora mandei esvaziar a lixeira e deu esse erro... rro ao armazenar "~/.evolution/mail/local/Porto Sul (mbox)": Erro ao armazenar "~/.evolution/mail/local/Sent (mbox)": Erro ao armazenar "~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox (mbox)": Incompatibilidade entre resumo e pasta, mesmo após sincronização
<Cabruca> Será que é isso?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Já foi.  pdbedit -L -v > my_user_list.txt =)
<Yutaka> mactimes, nao funcionou mas
<Yutaka> eu desativei o emerald
<Yutaka> deixei o gtk ...
<Yutaka> e sabe o que aconteceu? ele tambem nao carregou sozinho
<mactimes> pqatsi, Last backup task:  Exporting MySQL databases.
<Yutaka> acho q vou remover  o emerald eo compiz
<Yutaka> mmm vou desativar tudo
<Yutaka> e ver se o gtk... ccarrega
<Yutaka> reset
<mactimes> Yutaka, sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz* emerald* && sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager emerald
<mactimes> Yutaka, Se tudo correr bem: sudo init 6
<mactimes> Yutaka, Eu faria um sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade antes daquilo tudo.
<pqatsi> mactimes: cara, agora to empogado, afimzao de mandar todos os invejosos pra pqp
<pqatsi> mactimes: minha veia acaba de passar no vestibular :D
<mactimes> Yutaka, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz* emerald* && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager emerald && sudo init 6
<mactimes> pqatsi, Aewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<mactimes> pqatsi, Send her my congratz!
<samuel_mesq> ajuda !!! filme travando, não é o player nem o filme o que pode ser ?
<pqatsi> mactimes: nono lugar em pedagogia na UEMG
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Yay!
<Yutaka> mactimes, sem o compiz o gtk... carrega
<pqatsi> samuel_mesq: alto nivel de pobreza? :D
 * pqatsi corre
<samuel_mesq> pqatsi: --'
<Yutaka> se eu atualizar o gnome vai deixar de funcionar aki
<mactimes> samuel_mesq, Circuito (conexão)/source (se for streaming) ou PEBKAC
<Yutaka> tenho quase certeza mactimes
<Yutaka> pq nas outras fez ele deixou
<samuel_mesq> mactimes: WFT ?
<mactimes> Yutaka, ???  Como assim?
<samuel_mesq> mactimes: não é streming ...
<mactimes> samuel_mesq, Nem poderia ser.
<Yutaka> mactimes, pois é tambem nao sei, mas se eu atualizar o gnome ficca lento e travando
<samuel_mesq> eu li umas vez na net que tinha que diminuir a taxa de reprodução ou algo do tipo --' vou pesquisar ...
<mactimes> Yutaka, Tem certeza de que seu equipamento está em perfeitas condições?  Caso afirmativo, já tentou verificar porque está lento, travando?  É possível que este seja o problema com seu emerald ou compiz.
<Yutaka> mactimes, ai vou usar ele sem atualiza ate amanha
<Yutaka> e amanha atualizo
<mactimes> Yutaka, It's your call.
<Yutaka> mactimes, o windows 7 funciona com games
<Yutaka> sem travar
<Yutaka> se eu atualizo
<Yutaka> posso ate remover o compiz
<Yutaka> e vai travar igual
<pqatsi> vou falar uma vez so pra nao render o assunto pq nao vou tirar ela do ignore: mactimes, o problema da Yutaka chama-se cabeça dura
<Yutaka> poderia ser a net
<Yutaka> claro baixa corrompido
<pqatsi> ela tem uma 945 onboard. nao tem porque dar pau
<pqatsi> mas ela arruma problema onde nao tem
<pqatsi> <EOF>
<Yutaka> afff
<Yutaka> q besta
<pqatsi> samuel_mesq: seu caso provavelmente e q seu computador nao aguente tocar o que vc quer tocar
<pqatsi> n tem mto jeito
<Yutaka> pqatsi, vc disse q ia coloccar isso para funcionar
<Yutaka> cade q vc colocou?
<Yutaka> vc disse no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Yutaka> alembra se?
<Yutaka> pqatsi, se vc acha q ele esta ativando sozinho, baixa o teamviwer ai
<samuel_mesq> pqatsi: resumindo computador ta um lixo, ja desconfiava ... ¬¬
<Yutaka> mactimes, vou iniciar ele sempre manualmente
<mactimes> pqatsi, Hummm.  Roger that.
<mactimes> Yutaka, Bem, repetindo a recomendação:  Atualize seu sistema.  Conversamos sobre o problema quando fizer isto.
<Yutaka> mactimes, amanha atualizo ele
<Yutaka> ai te chamo no pvt
<mactimes> pqatsi, MySQL Databases Backup fully accomplished.  (Tô com meeeeeeeeedooooooooooo) hahahahaha
<Yutaka> pq nest canal
<Yutaka> nem pensar
<pqatsi> mactimes: BWAWAWAWAWA
<pqatsi> encarna o BOFH e cafeteira no switch!
<mactimes> Yutaka, Desculpe, se for comigo, terá de ser no canal.  Não presto suporte gratuito via PVT.  Não leve a mal.
<pqatsi> UI
<Yutaka> mactimes, em qual outro cana lvc esta?
<mactimes> pqatsi, O servidor está me olhando e gritando:  You bastard!
<samuel_mesq> valew pela "ajuda" mactimes e pqatsi
<pqatsi> mactimes: faça o gritar!!!
<mactimes> Yutaka, /whois mactimes
<Yutaka> sem ser do ubuntu ne
<Yutaka> * [mactimes] ##ubuntu-br-offtopic #ubuntu-br
<Yutaka> ja vi faz tempo
<pqatsi> huHAuHuaHAuhUAhUahuHAuHA
<mactimes> Yutaka, Só está listando esses dois??
<Yutaka> claro ne
<Yutaka> lista o meu ai para vc ver
<mactimes> pqatsi, O whois não está listando mais os canais??
<Yutaka> nunca listou
<mactimes> pqatsi, Mudaram alguma coisa na freenode e eu não tô sabendo??
<Yutaka> :P
<mactimes> Yutaka, Não fala asneira.
<Yutaka> ele sempre foi assim
<Yutaka> depende da politica do canal
<pqatsi> [29/12-14:59:23] [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on mactimes (account mactimes):
<Yutaka> como todos canal estao para nao listar
<pqatsi> [29/12-14:59:23] [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Apr 11 07:32:00 2007 (3 years, 37 weeks, 4 days, 09:27:22 ago)
<pqatsi> [29/12-14:59:23] [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : now
<pqatsi> [29/12-14:59:23] [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Flags      : HideMail, Private
<pqatsi> flag private
<mactimes> Yutaka, * [mactimes] ##ubuntu-br ##ubuntu-br-offtopic #eupenso #ubuntu-br +##iptables-br +#iptables-br
<pqatsi> mactimes: relaxa, esse povo tem meses de casa...
<Yutaka> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Yutaka> nem estou nisso
<pqatsi> uia, existe ipt-br!
<Yutaka> mas ok
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sim, só porque criei...  Mas ninguém usa.  Prefere floodar outros canais com offtopic...
<pqatsi> :D
<Roud-rik> Yutaka, oie
<Yutaka> oi Roud-rik
<Roud-rik> Yutaka, como tá?
<Yutaka> Roud-rik, para ser sincera, to bem nao, mas vou responder como todos fazem 'To bem e vc?'
<Yutaka> :S
<Roud-rik> Yutaka, não estou bem
<Yutaka> :(
<Yutaka> esse pqatsi esta fazendo igual uma pessoa q infelizmente conheci, afff mais 1 igual a ele
<Yutaka> fico pensando, como pode nascer pessoas assim
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> afk
<Yutaka> Roud-rik, vou fechar o xchat
<Yutaka> bjos fui
<pqatsi> Yutaka: Explica pra gente como uma mina de 14 tao imatura assim consegue usar um bouncer de IRC?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<pqatsi> nem o fatalerror era chato desse tanto
<Yutaka> <pqatsi> Yutaka: Explica pra gente como uma mina de 14 tao imatura assim consegue usar um bouncer de IRC?
<pqatsi> e ele desenvolvia pra caraio pro gnome - devo assumir
<Yutaka> isso é a coisa mais simples do mundo
<pqatsi> s/gnome/gnome-debian/
<Yutaka> pqatsi, ja ouviu falar em KamusHadenes
<Yutaka> ?
<Yutaka> ele
<Yutaka> simples nao?
<Yutaka> irc algumas coisas aprendi com ele
<Yutaka> aprendi em #help
<Yutaka> etc
<Yutaka> so basta vc aprender a procurar
<Yutaka> q tambem vai aprender
<Yutaka> nao acha?
<Yutaka> o russel tambem me ensinou muito sobre bnc
<Yutaka> quem manda vc nao procurar como usar
<Yutaka> :P
<Roud-rik> ElDeablo, boa tarde
<ElDeablo> \o
<Yutaka> bem agora vou fechar para valer, joomla
<Roud-rik> ElDeablo, sumidaço.
<ElDeablo> sim sr
<ElDeablo> uns anos que não entro aqui
<pqatsi> ElDeablo: esses veio de casa :D
<pqatsi> :po
 * pqatsi tem quase 7 anos de casa
<dell> alugem usa modem 3g huawei?
<pqatsi> eu
<dell> preciso de pacotes fora do padrao pra usalo?]
<dell> e pra desmontalo?
<dell> comofas
<pqatsi> Bus 002 Device 014: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> networkmanager faz tudo sozinho
<pqatsi> coloca o modem
<dell> eu puz
<pqatsi> espera 1 minuto +-
<dell> ele ateh piscou
<pqatsi> clica com o botao direito no icone de rede
<dell> mas nao respondeu a internewt
<pqatsi> editar conexoes
<dell> eu instalei um pacxote aq
<pqatsi> CALMA O PORRA!
<pqatsi> le primeiro
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> [29/12-15:48:56] < pqatsi> clica com o botao direito no icone de rede
<pqatsi> [29/12-15:49:00] < pqatsi> editar conexoes
<pqatsi> na tela q vai aparecer
<pqatsi> banda larga movel
<pqatsi> clica em adicionar
<pqatsi> vai aparecer um tutorial
<pqatsi> completa ele falando que operadora que é
<pqatsi> quando finalizar vai aparecer como se fosse uma conexao wireless
<dell> apareceram coisas que eu nao sei
<dell> esse numero
<dell> *99#
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> depois do tutorial
<pqatsi> so certifica q usuario e senha ta preenchido
<pqatsi> se tiver
<pqatsi> salva e acabou
<pqatsi> vai aparecer como uma conexao wireles normal
<pqatsi> e so prestar atencao um pouco
<dell> vamos tentar lembrar o emails
<dell> :Z
<dell> depois que coloquei no modem roteato eu esqueci
<pqatsi> ?
<dell> eu esqeuci o email q eu tenho com a operadora
<dell> mas valeu p~~~~lele
<pqatsi> nao precisa!
<pqatsi> pra 3G nao
<dell> deixa em branco?
<pqatsi> 3g normalmente e so o nome da operadora
<pqatsi> user tim senha tim
<pqatsi> user oi senha oioioi
<pqatsi> user claro senha clar
<pqatsi> user claro senha claro
<pqatsi> user vivo senha vivo
<dell> qq coisa
<pqatsi> dell: ele configura sozinho cara
<dell> massa
<pqatsi> voce nao tem que fazer nada depois do tutorial
<pqatsi> so confirmar
<pqatsi> ele so mostra a tela no fim do tutorial pra vc confirmar
<pqatsi> ou mudar algo que precise
<dell> vo desligar esse wifi craqueado e testar
<pqatsi> mas vem pronto
<dell> valeu
<thls> o canal ubuntu tem 1500 pessoas kkk deve ser tdo bot
<Yutaka> back
<vasco> boa tarde
<vasco> eu não estou a receber as mensagens os notify-osd. como é que posso resolver isto?
<vasco> mensagens do notify-osd*
<Yutaka_> vasco nao aparece o icone na barra?
<vasco> que icone, Yutaka?
<vasco> tou a falar daqueles balões que aparecem
<Yutaka_> vasco, area de notificação
<vasco> não é isso
<Yutaka_> mmm
<vasco> quando você muda o volume do som aparece um balão
<Yutaka_> ja sei do que vc esta falando
<Yutaka_> pera la vou ver aki onde fica
<vasco> e quando se liga ou desliga à internet
<vasco> no meu aparece esses balões, mas falta aqueles que informam do transmission e do empathy. foram os que eu notei
<Yutaka_> mmm
<Yutaka_> e a ativação nao sao neles nao?
<Yutaka_> nos proprio aplicativos
<Yutaka_> mostrar icone do transmission na area de notificação
<Yutaka_> abre o trnasmission
<Yutaka_> transmission vai em preferencia depois em area de trabalho
<Yutaka_> e mostrar janela de notificações
<tkcientista> hello
<pqatsi> tkcientista: voce e o mesmo cientista da oftc?
<tkcientista> deve
<tkcientista> ser
<tkcientista> oftc?
<pqatsi> irc.oftc.net
<pqatsi> se duvidou e pq n deve ser ;)
<tkcientista> acho que ão sou
<tkcientista> nao amigo
<tkcientista> comecei a entrar nesse canal ontem
<tkcientista> apenas porque comecei a usar o ubunut
<tkcientista> alguem ai pode me dizer qual a diferença
<tkcientista> pra ubunutu
<tkcientista> xubuntu
<tkcientista> mythbuntu
<tkcientista> e essas distros
<pqatsi> ubuntu usa gnome
<pqatsi> xubuntu usa XFCE
<pqatsi> kubuntu usa kde
<pqatsi> e a diferenca e so essa
<pqatsi> a interface grafica
<pqatsi> voce acha screenshots a rodo em http://images.google.com (bate o nome da distro)
<tkcientista> eu acho a interface grafica do ubuntu fraca
<tkcientista> queria uma coisa mais foda
<gabezao> tkcientista, algo q engolisse você?
<pqatsi> UAHuHAuHAuhAUhUha
 * pqatsi se borrou de rir
<pqatsi> tkcientista: da pra customizar cara
<vasco> tou com problemas no notify-osd.  ele não emite mensagens do empathy, por exemplo, nem do transmission. nem reage quando faço notify-send "qualquer coisa"
<Yutaka_> vasco, vc configurou o transmission?
<vasco> não, yutaka
<vasco> antes não tinha este problema
<Yutaka_> mas da uma olhada ve se esta ativado
<Yutaka_> abre o transmission vai em preferencia depois em area de trabalho
<vasco> Yutaka_: e o notify-send, devia funcionar
<pqatsi> vasco: mmm
<Yutaka_> esta instalado o notify-send
<vasco> está
<Yutaka_> ixi la vem o colador 'mmm'
<Yutaka_> saindo ...
<Ricardo__> <tkcientista> eu acho a interface grafica do ubuntu fraca
<Ricardo__> hahaha sem comentarios
<pqatsi> vasco: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> vasco: ps aux | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e me manda o link
<Ricardo__> ele acha q é igual win q o cara deixa padrao e era isso
<Ricardo__> o visual
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: nao foi atoa q falei pra ele dar uma oiada no google images
<vasco> no transmition está ativado as notificações, Yutaka
<pqatsi> tem um montao de customizacao por ai
<Ricardo__> realmente se usar akela cor laranja q o ubuntu usava a anos era dose
<Ricardo__> eaheaha
<pqatsi> rofl
<vasco> pqatsi: para que esse pastebenit?
<pqatsi> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<pqatsi> resumindo, eu quero ver a saida do ps aux
<vasco> pqatsi
<vasco> http://pastebin.com/Vukew0Ge
<pqatsi> hmmm
<pqatsi> aparentemente ok
<pqatsi> vasco: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<vasco> pqastsi: http://pastebin.com/G0zPyeEY
<pqatsi> estranha essa zica
<Guest14672> Bom dia!
<THiago00127> Pessoal estou com um pequeno problema no Ubuntu 10.10
<Guevara> opa
<THiago00127> Ao iniciar o Sistema me teclado fica inativo por alguns minutos
<Guevara> apenas isso?
<THiago00127> e se eu tentar teclar durante esse tempo o sistema congela, trava... Só reiniciando
<Guevara> viu os logs?
<THiago00127> sim
<THiago00127> tem um erro
<pqatsi> qual?
<Guevara> e alguma pista? diga ai
<THiago00127> qual o nome daquele site mesmo pra postar os logs.. ubuntu o q?
<pqatsi> vasco: cara, a primeira coisa que ia fazer era te mandar atualizar pra ver se nao saiu algum fix
<pqatsi> ta com uma cara de ser algo especifico
<pqatsi> !pastebin | THiago00127
<ubottu-br> THiago00127: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<THiago00127> Pronto, ao dar o boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548629/
<pqatsi> !pastebinit | THiago00127
<ubottu-br> THiago00127: pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<pqatsi> serve tb
<THiago00127> ok
<Guevara> THiago00127: da um update e um upgrade, se nao resolver da uma olhada aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<vasco> pqatsi: eu experimentei isto: http://ubuntu.online02.com/files/XpGnome.tar.gz . Mas acho que não tem haver com o meu problema, porque acho que isto já acontecia antes.
<THiago00127> ok
<vasco> alguém usa o ubuntu 10.04?
<Guevara> eu
<ptl> vasco: seu problema é muito esquisito, não sei se o AppArmor teria alguma coisa a ver com isso. Tentou desativá-lo pra ver se tudo funciona?
<vasco> nem sei o que é isso, ptl
<pqatsi> ptl: patooooooola
<pqatsi> vasco: eu arriscaria o distupgrade
<vasco> isso é fazer um upgrade ao ubuntu, pqatsi?
<vasco> eu tou no 10.10
<vasco> eu não tenha este problema antes
<vasco> tinha*
<ptl> vasco: como root, tente isso: sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove e aí reboote. Se não funcionar, volte a como estava com update-rc.d apparmor defaults
<ptl> só pra ver se o culpado é mesmo o apparmor
<ptl> resolução de problemas... você vai 'cercando' o problema até descobrir o que o causa, isolando cada candidato
<vasco> ptl: como root, basta o sudo, né?
<ptl> vasco: ou isso... mas eu não curto o sudo, aqui eu desativei.
<pqatsi> so falta comecar a trollagem su x sudo :D
<vasco> hehe
<vasco> é isso mesmo ptl
<vasco> o problema está aí
<pqatsi> nussa
<ptl> eita
<ptl> apparmor mal!
<vasco> na mosca
<ptl> *mau
<pqatsi> mas isso deve ser no max profile zoado
<vasco> já agora, o que é esse apparmor?
<ptl> deve sim, mas vá agora descobrir o que ficou zoado, hehe
<ptl> vasco: ele é um esquema de segurança pros aplicativos, especialmente os que rodam como root. Serve pro aplicativo/processo/programa não pegar mais privilégios do que podia.
<ptl> Por exemplo, um programa que lida, sei lá, com benchmarks de disco não precisa de acesso às portas baixas de rede (coisa que somente processos de root podem fazer). O AppArmor limita o alcance de um programa privilegiado
<vasco> isso não é importante?
<pqatsi> vasco: considerando que voce ta rodando versao velha de ubuntu
<pqatsi> + importante e mandar isso pra 10.10
<vasco> eu tou no 10.10
<pqatsi> nun era 10.04?
 * pqatsi sera que esta se confundindo
<vasco> não, pqastsi
<vasco> à pouco perguntei quem usava 10.04, mas foi só por perguntar
<pqatsi> ah
<vasco> é porque eu estava a pensar que isto não teria solução então estava a pensar em voltar a instalar o ubuntu. e lembrei-me de perguntar isso
<vasco> mas então eu vou ter de ficar com o AppArmor desativado?
<ptl> vasco: isso é importante (um pouco) pra segurança, mas certamente não é essencial
<ptl> bom... pra funcionar direito, sim, até que você saiba como consertar isso
<pqatsi> ou ate que alguma atualizacao resolva o assunto
<ptl> se for problema de configuração e não bug do software, atualizações não resolverão!
<pqatsi> ptl: e conf
<pqatsi> garanto
<pqatsi> talvez ate um reinstall resolva
<ptl> então!
<vasco> eu aposto que é isso, ptl
<pqatsi> purge/install
<ptl> isso
<ptl> eu ia sugerir isso, purge e reinstall forçado
<vasco> é porque esse problema não dava antes
<ptl> não existe um flag pro install que sobrescreve os arquivos de configuração também?
<pqatsi> ptl: purge/install
<ptl> fora purge/install
<ptl> afinal, é problemático remover pacotes-base mesmo que seja pra reinstalar logo depois
<vasco> o que eu sei é que se fizer remoção completa no syniaptic também remove os aquivos de configuração
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg --force-all --purge apparmor libapparmor1
<ptl> o ideal seria haver uma flag ou opção de configuração que remova toda a configuração antiga desses pacotes e use a nova, default, empacotada
<pqatsi> voce nao vai usar nada de synaptic
<pqatsi> cudado com essa operacao
<pqatsi> ptl: nao
<pqatsi> nao tem que ter
<pqatsi> voltando
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg --force-all --purge apparmor libapparmor1
<pqatsi> sudo aptitude install apparmor libapparmor1
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> troca aptitude por apt-get
<pqatsi> nao tem aptitude por padrao no 10.10
<pqatsi> se vc quiser instalar antes e usar ele, melhor
<ptl> pqatsi: digamos que eu queira resetar a configuração da glibc!!! :P fazer purge e depois reinstall não vai funcionar
<pqatsi> [29/12-19:16:05] < ptl> pqatsi: digamos que eu queira resetar a configuração da glibc!!! :P fazer purge e depois reinstall não vai funcionar
<ptl> s/por padrão/por default/
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure glibc
<ptl> padrão == o recomendado ou obrigatório
<pqatsi> feliz?
<pqatsi> ainda pode usar
<ptl> default == o que vem por omissão
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow glibc
<pqatsi> se quiser ver o que ele ta fazendo
<ptl> o dpkg-reconfigure é outra coisa, ele roda scripts de configuração
<ptl> e não estou falando em nível do dpkg e sim do apt-get/aptitude
<ptl> que faça de todos os pacotes de uma vez
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> se tem algo que voce tenha que fazer sem ser com  o reconfigure
<pqatsi> TA ERRADO
<pqatsi> eh simoples
<pqatsi> e no core do debian e do ubuntu nao tem nada q fira isso
<pqatsi> *fere
<pqatsi> acabou
<pqatsi> no caso dele pode ter corrompido algo, ai e diferente
<ptl> então
<ptl> estou aventando justamente este caso.
<ptl> Pense no exemplo da glibc.
<ptl> acho que um DPkg::Pre-Install-Pkgs no apt.conf de repente faria isso...
<ptl> claro, por uma opção -o no apt-get/aptitude
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> se vc corrompeu a glibc
<pqatsi> foi mal, mas voce se fodeu
<pqatsi> em todo caso, ainda da pra forcar a descompressao no FS
<ptl> a glibc não, a configuração dela
<ptl> de qualquer jeito, essa seria uma salvaguarda esperada sim, um modo de 'resetar' a configuração de determinado grupo de pacotes
<Ricardo__> <pqatsi> foi mal, mas voce se fodeu
<Ricardo__> belo linguajar
<Ricardo__> eaheaeha
<ptl> só porque ele usou palavrão?
<ptl> Palavrão é legal. Dá uma certa intensidade ao significado. Chega a ser, dependendo do contexto, pungentemente poético.
<pqatsi> hahahahah
<pqatsi> ptl: :D
<pqatsi> ptl: PUT ARE KEEP ARE YOU
<vasco> pqatsi: tenho de fazer sudo dpkg --force-all --purge apparmor libapparmor1 e sudo apt-get install apparmor libapparmor1 para resolver o meu problema, ou há outra solução?
<pqatsi> se voce quer o apparmor, e a unica coisa que consigo pensar agora
<pqatsi> mas pode ser q tenha jeito melhor sim
<vasco> então vou tomar nota disto e procurar alguma coisa
<vasco> obrigado, pqatsi e ptl pela vossa ajuda
<vasco> eu tenho mais uma dúvida
<vasco> instalar uma distro com md5 diferente do que vem no site tem algum problema?
<vasco> se o md5 é diferente então à alguma diferença na imagem
<pqatsi> tem
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> a imagem chegou corrompida vasco
<toter> vasco: vc. fez o download no site oficial da distro ou de algum outro lugar?
<vasco> eu acho que quando instalei este ubuntu aqui a imagem tinha md5 igual
<vasco> instalei no dia 10/10 que foi quando saiu
<vasco> eu saquei do site do ubuntu
<pqatsi> se o md5 nao bater, tem algo errado
<vasco> agora não sei se foi por torrent
<vasco> mas acho que foi, porque avia muita demanda e não esta conseguindo baixar
<toter> vasco: se vc. é paranóico como eu, desinstala agooooooooooora!
<toter> :)
<vasco> toter: eu tenho essa paranóia
<vasco> mas só que deixei rolar o tempo e agora já instalei muita coisa e não queria fazer de novo
<toter> entendo... interessante esse seu problema
<toter> vc. pode fazer o seguinte
<toter> uma hipótese... baixa a distro de novo e confira se bate o md5
<toter> pega o iso da distro "corrompida" e...
<vasco> eu já não tenho esso iso, toter
<toter> dá um diff nas duas
<vasco> ele sumiu
<toter> vc. apagou a corrompida?
<vasco> nem sei
<vasco> acho que sim
<toter> dei a sugestão apenas por curiosidade... dá um diff nos dois arquivos iso para ver se tem diferenças entre eles
<vasco> tava no ubuntu antigo e eu formatei e instalei o novo
<vasco> só que não sabia nada desses hashes nem de md5 qual quê
<vasco> consegui conferir o md5 pela usb-live que tinha
<toter> mas eu acho que vc. não vai ter problemas não...
<toter> a paranóia é que atrapalha um pouco, eu entendo
<vasco> não houve problema na instalação nem depois
<vasco> que tipo de problemas é que poderiam surgir neste caso?
<leandro> pessoal, misterio no ar.. .minha webncam funciona no amsn, e cheese porem nao funciona no skype.. alguma ideia por onde comecar ?
<pqatsi> leandro: tente LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<pqatsi> num console
<vasco> as outras pessoas conseguem ver sua webcam no amsn, leandron?
<toter> vasco: é praticamente impossível de prever. mas se a instalação ocorreu sem problemas, relax
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<pqatsi> leandro: um dos 2 funciona
<leandro> ls: cannot access /usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so: No such file or directory
<leandro> assim nao seria valido adicionar na variavel correto ?
<vasco> deve faltar o sudo antes disso tudo
<leandro> e sim, no amsn a pessoa consegue me ver
<vasco> boas notícias para minha irmã
<leandro> [root@ubuntule ~]#  ls -a /usr/lib32/
<leandro> .  ..  nvidia-173
<pqatsi> brb
<pqatsi> leandro: nao ano
<pqatsi> tenta /reload
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> pera ae
<pqatsi> maldita taskbar zoada do gnome
<vasco> isso estava desativado, né? por causa da microsoft andar a saltar
<pqatsi> leandro: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<pqatsi> ja volto
<leandro> pqatsi: funcionou !!!!!
<leandro> qual seria a explicacao, para ter funcionado agora ja que a estrutura de diretorios libb4l e o v4l1compat.so nem existiam ?
<licensed> pow ja tive esse problema ae do v4l
<licensed> eu acho que eh porque o ubuntu reconhece como v4l2 e precisa ser v4l1
<licensed> uso isso pra abrir o firefox tambem
<licensed> quando quero usar twitcam etc
<leandro> estou dando uma pesquisada no que poder ter ocorrido, de qualquer forma acho que rola mandar um export nessa variavel deixando global.. dai é só testar se vai dar problema com skype, twitcam, amsn
<ptl> leandro: como assim, a estrutura e o v4l1compat.so nem existiam?
<ptl> o comando funcionou referenciando na LD_PRELOAD um arquivo inexistente???
<leandro> positivo
<leandro> estou verificando com lsof o que o skype esta usando agora e antigamente para ver se encontro algo interessante
<ptl> isso não faz sentido
<ptl> aqui essa biblioteca existe
<ptl> [patola@ubuntola patola]% ls -la /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<ptl> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5356 2010-02-23 16:41 /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<ptl> eu acho até mais provável que você tenha dado ls -l em outro nome
<ldfsilva> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5356 2010-02-23 16:41 /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<ldfsilva> [root@ubuntule ~]#  date
<ldfsilva> Wed Dec 29 20:37:54 BRST 2010
<ptl> viu? existe
<ldfsilva> agora o arquivo existe pois foi criado com o a subida do skype
<ptl> 010-02-23 16:41
<ldfsilva> antigamente ele nao estava la :S
<ptl> nem foi
<ptl> você que deu um ls errado antes
<ptl> olha a data do arquivo
<ptl> dá um stat pra certificar
<ptl> se o arquivo não existe, o LD_PRELOAD nada carrega! Só isso!
<ptl> e o comportamento é igual a se a LD_PRELOAD não tivesse sido ajustada
<central> boa noite pessoal
<ptl> ldfsilva: cara, tou em um 'dream state' de tanto estudar e dormir mal :S
<ptl> hehe, é foda
<ptl> medo de dar branco na hora
<ptl> :[
<ldfsilva> confirmei, o primeiro LS foi no lib32 :z
<ldfsilva> ok, tudo funcionando como esperado
<ldfsilva> ptl: a ansiedade deve estar a mil
<ptl> é, está
<ldfsilva> esta chegando :) .. nem o importunei sobre o git porque sei que deve estar dificil agora
<ldfsilva> :)
<ptl> logo passa
<ptl> vou lá, faço o que tenho que fazer, compro chocolate pra galera e volto pra casa.
<ptl> Fim.
<ldfsilva> cool.. :)
<ldfsilva> nada de wisky ? :P
<crimeboy> alguem usa modem huawei 3g?
<MarceloVaz> eu usava
<crimeboy> recebi um da operadora dizendo que ja estava pronto pra usar
<crimeboy> no windows e no mac
<crimeboy> mas acho que no linux tem que ser na mao
<MarceloVaz> maioria deles sim
<crimeboy> fiz os procedimentos aqui mas nao funcionou
<MarceloVaz> o meu funcionou legal no ubuntu 8.10 sem fazer nada
<MarceloVaz> ja no 9.4 nao funcionou mais, tinha q ajustar tudo manualmente
<MarceloVaz> um pouco depois cancelei o serviço, foi bem quando a vivo implantou a franquia de trafego
<MarceloVaz> :B
<crimeboy> MarceloVaz: como faz pra desmontar?
<ptl> ldfsilva: whisky? mas eu não vou pra Escócia :(
<ptl> ldfsilva: eu vou tentar trazer absinto
<MarceloVaz> crimeboy desmontar ?
<crimeboy> MarceloVaz: eh no manual diz que precisa desmontar antes de tirar
<crimeboy> como os pendrives
<MarceloVaz> frescura isso
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ldfsilva> ptl: o dificél vai ser manter o chocolate em perfeita condição, afinal, bagagens nos aeroportos são tratadas como boi de carga
<crimeboy> caso contrario pode danificar o chip
<crimeboy> MarceloVaz: confio em vc?
<MarceloVaz> nunca estragou o meu
<ptl> ldfsilva: bom, mas aí é como diz o ditado: se quebrar, eu ainda tenho ambos os pedaços :P
<MarceloVaz> tive 4 modems diferentes
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<ptl> pqatsi: me diz uma coisa, veja se você sabe isso. Eu li que o ipv6 não tem broadcast, só multicast, é verdade? Como fica então se eu quiser pingar uma faixa de rede como /124 ?
<marcos> como  faz pra  navegar sem propaganda
<crimeboy> em sites?
<crimeboy> hpz, nao rola, vc teria que filtrar site por site
<crimeboy> isso seria inviavel
<marcos> é todos  os  sites
<marcos> hj  a  uma  invasao de  privacidade  por  causa  de  propaganda
<marcos> odeio essas coisinhas  chatas
<PeDor> marcos, qual seu navegador?
<marcos> mozila
<PeDor> da uma olhada nisso aqui: https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-br/firefox/addon/1865/
<PeDor> nao estou usando o firefox, então não sei se é esse
<PeDor> acho que é esse mesmo
<marcos> isso  funciona  mesmo
<marcos> ?
<marcos> 100%
<PeDor> entrei no site do terra.com.br pelo firefox e não vi propaganda
<PeDor> me passa um site que voce entra e tem muita propaganda
<marcos> é  só  instalar  e  pronto?
<marcos> vertvonline.org
<PeDor> uhauhauhauhahuauh
<PeDor> entendi porque voce quer isso...
<PeDor> que coisa, do lado de um banner de desenho tem propaganda de site porno
<PeDor> é, ele bloqueou sim
<PeDor> eu acho que depois que você instala ele pede para você se cadastrar em uma lista
<PeDor> eu acho
<PeDor> então, instala e me avisa
<marcos> nao  me  pediu  nada  vou  testar agora
<PeDor> marcos, ok
<marcos> bloqueou algumas coisas  mas  ta bom
<marcos> valeu
<PeDor> acho que o resto tem que ir manual...
<PeDor> nao lembro mais, so sei que não vejo muita propaganda, ou quase nenhuma
<PeDor> as ordens
<crimeboy> existe como bloquear via css
<crimeboy> e acho q esse addon usa isso
<crimeboy> temm um outro addon que chama usercss
<crimeboy> que vc usa seus css de usuario em qq site
<crimeboy> se vc souber programar em css basta saber o seletor de css da propaganda e da um hide
<molinaro> crimeboy, não acha que esta se denunciando
<crimeboy> #adsseletor { display: hidden; }
<crimeboy> mas como disse no inicio seria um trabalho manual,
<crimeboy> mas uma boa seria adicionar o codigo #*ads* { display: hidden; }
<idub> bom dia galera
<crimeboy> como a maioria das propagandas tem o ads como nome, ja iria bloquear boa parte
<idub> ops
<idub> boa noite ja né
<idub> cabei de acordar
<crimeboy> molinaro: nao entendi a sua expressao
<marcos> tem  uma  progranda  da  google  q pede  pra  instalar o navegador  dela
<molinaro> crime boy
<molinaro> garoto criminoso
<marcos> tem  uns  q  pede  pra  pegar  uns  virus
<molinaro> marcos, isto não e virus
<crimeboy> molinaro: vê-se que é novo por aqui.
<idub> tem como ver a versão da bio pelo linux??
<crimeboy> bio?
<idub> bios
<idub> jmaus ai
<molinaro> crimeboy, faço parte da comunidade slackware, e sei que não se pode se denunciar
<marcos> to  dizendo  q  tem  alguns  virus  disfarçado
<molinaro> ubuntu, para min e um lanche
<crimeboy> molinaro: denunciar o que ?
<idub> pronto.. conversa de maware
<molinaro> mas estou gostando, para usuario final
<molinaro> voce esta num canal de irc, garoto criminoso, cyber crime!!!!!
<molinaro> entendeu
<crimeboy> idub: que eu saiba nao.
<molinaro> marcos; a possibilidade de dar virus no google e de pelo menos eu diriade 2%
<crimeboy> idub: mas pode existir algum programa que faça isso
<idub> o boot dessa mbo é muito rapido
<idub> nem da pra ver hehe
<crimeboy> molinaro: desculpe, mas isso superou meus limites imaginativos, e continuo boiando.
<idub> os[Linux 2.6.35-5-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.40GHz] mem[Physical: 487.5MB, 32.3% free] disk[Total: 14.8GB, 30.4% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<molinaro> agora eu sei, por que crime boy.
<crimeboy> idub: era isso que queria? isso nao eh info da bios
<crimeboy> idub: veja se o uname -a te satisfaz
<idub> isso aqui é so pra lazer
<idub> faz tempo que não usava o linux
<crimeboy> molinaro: acho que nao.
<idub> esse hd tava parado ha uns 4 meses
<idub> é o ubuntu de outra maquina
<molinaro> leia na internet os principios dos nomes de cyber crime
<molinaro> ""
<idub> tem de compartilhar
<crimeboy> leia na internet sobre crimeboy
<idub> apesar que fiz no canal errado
<idub> era pra ser no ##
<crimeboy> molinaro: se fizesse parte da comunidade slackware me conheceria mais cedo
<PeDor> alguém já usou o Natty?
<crimeboy> bye bye
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-30
<khyron_> boa noite pessoal
<khyron_> preciso de uma informação
<khyron_> onde fica os arquivos baixados pelo ubuntu
<khyron_> lembro q e algo tipo cache alguma coisa
<khyron_> minha versao e a 10.10
<Yutaka>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<khyron_> opa
<Yutaka> :)
<khyron_> vlw mesmo bro
<Yutaka> :)
<Ricardo__> se der apt get clean mata o q tem nessa pasta ne?
<Patricia> sim
<Sandres> mata?
<Sandres> limpou tudo
<Patricia> Sandres, ele disse tipo, matar limpar apagar etc
<Patricia> ^^
<Sandres> ganhei quase 10gb
<Ricardo__> é cara
<Sandres> eu limpava apagando um por um
<Ricardo__> esse comando ae uso direto
<Sandres> e quando formatava usava o aptoncd
<Ricardo__> so pra nego q tem praticamente discada q nem a Patricia q nao pode ficar limpando o aptget
<Dartanhan> voces estão falando de cache
<Sandres> sim, senhor.
<Patricia> :P
<Ricardo__> minha particao aki
<Ricardo__> so usa 5,83 gb
<Ricardo__> e tem mtos programas
<Sandres> cadê o companheiro barna que ficava aqui?
<Ricardo__> pra linux com 10 gb ja ta mais q bom a particao pra ele
<Sandres> sério? eu uso 72 gb
<Ricardo__> a minha é maior th
<Ricardo__> tb
<Ricardo__> 50 gb
<Ricardo__> mas so uso 5
<Ricardo__> o resto eu salvo em ntfs
<Ricardo__> pq ainda uso ruindows
<Sandres> como consegue? toda vez que eu formato,
<Ricardo__> ae pra ler nos dois tem q ser ntfs
<Sandres> ah, sim :P
<Patricia> no kde tem uma regua, ela se chama kruler tem isso para o gnome tambem?
<Ricardo__> acho q nao
<Sandres> não sei, mas não uso KDE porque ele não salva minha resolução D:
<Ricardo__> eu queria algo similar ao knemo pra gnome
<Ricardo__> e nao achei
<Ricardo__> fiz varias procuras
<Ricardo__> ate achei um
<Ricardo__> mas era feio pra caramba
<Ricardo__> ae misturo as libs azar
<Ricardo__> pra quem tem pc rapido nem da nada
<Ricardo__> uso k3b,knemo e amarok de kde
<Ricardo__> e dane-se
<pqatsi> bobagem isso
<Ricardo__> tem q usar o melhor dos dois
<Sandres> não gostou do brasero?
<pqatsi> no windows voce praticamente tem que reabrir todas as libs
<pqatsi>  :D
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> mto fraco
<Ricardo__> o brasero
<Ricardo__> mas deve evoluir
<Dartanhan> Use Gnome Baker
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: isso, usa console!
<Sandres> eu gosto do brasero
<Ricardo__> eu uso verificacao de arquivos
<pqatsi> ou o velho, mas super funcional xcdroast
<Ricardo__> e nao tem no brasero
<Sandres> bom, como nunca usei, nunca senti falta :P
<Ricardo__> o nero linux se nao fsse pago ate q é razoavel
<Ricardo__> aki funcionou bem
<Ricardo__> so q é um lixo se comparar com o de win
<Dartanhan> Ricardo e Sandres: Gnome baker é muito bom e superior ao braseiro e k3b
<Sandres> vou testar
<Ricardo__> vo testar esse
<Ricardo__> o transmission eu gosto
<Sandres> tem no repositório?
<Ricardo__> nao tem nao
<Ricardo__> procurei tb sandres
<Ricardo__> tem q instalar na unha
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Ricardo__> o ktorrent nunca usei de kde
<Dartanhan> apt-get install gnomebaker
<Sandres> no gosto do transmission
<Sandres> não*
<Ricardo__> eu usava deluge
<Ricardo__> antes
<Sandres> usava qbittorrent acho eu, algo assim..
<Ricardo__> o limewire fodeu ne?
<Ricardo__> ae tive q migrar pro frostwire
<Dartanhan> peregrinator_six; boa noite
<Ricardo__> akele kaffeine
<Ricardo__> nao caiu a ficha
<Ricardo__> prefiro o mplayer ou o totem mesmo
<Sandres> tenho problema com mmhs no totem :s
<Ricardo__> o vlc é bom mas aki roda lento rmvb nele
<Ricardo__> nao sei pq
<Ricardo__> meio travadao
<Sandres> daí, uso vlc mesmo
<Ricardo__> player de video qto mais feio melhor
<Ricardo__> desde q funcione e seja leve
<Ricardo__> sem mto frufru
<TecoMestre> Olá pessoal!
<Sandres> ah, eu gosto de aparencia (:
<Ricardo__> eu nao ligo mto
<Sandres> kde faz meus olhos brilharem
<Ricardo__> haha
<Ricardo__> eu acho ele mais bonito
<TecoMestre> Estou tentando corrigir um problema que mais parece um Bug do Ubuntu 10.10
<Ricardo__> prob é usar ele
<Ricardo__> so a yutaka consegue
<Ricardo__> tem opcao demais
<Ricardo__> inutil
<Ricardo__> aeheaeha
<Sandres> eu consigo :p.. tava me acostumando
<Sandres> só que ele não salva a resolução de tela.. toda vez que reinicio
<Ricardo__> e o suporte ao gnome no ubuntu
<Sandres> dai, não dá mesmo :-/
<Ricardo__> é mto melhor
<Ricardo__> kde é atirado pras cobras
<Sandres> acho gnome fácil de usar e bem rápido, mas acho feio
<TecoMestre> É o seguinte, na hora que eu inicio o sistema ele fica em um estando no qual  se ele receber algum sinal do teclado
<TecoMestre> ele trava instantaneamente
<Ricardo__> cara ele é feio
<Ricardo__> padrao
<Ricardo__> se tu personalizar
<Ricardo__> fica tao legal qto kde
<Ricardo__> ou quase um kde
<Sandres> não adianta, não consigo personalizar
<Sandres> é cisma que eu tenho com o gnome :P
<Ricardo__> qdo ubuntu era laranja entao
<Ricardo__> ou marrom coco
<Ricardo__> era foda
<Ricardo__> akele visual
<TecoMestre> aí só reiniciando
<TecoMestre> no logo de bot eu notifiquei um erro relacionado...
<Sandres> ficar no off-topic? aqui é pra ajudar :-/
<TecoMestre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548629/
<TecoMestre> alguém pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, boa noite. Algum sinal do dito cujo até agora...?!
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Opa.  Cara, nem vi, estou reinstalando meu servidor aqui.
<peregrinator_six> opa, então fica a vontade ai, até mais... :)
<TecoMestre> Estou tentando corrigir um problema que mais parece um Bug do Ubuntu 10.10
<TecoMestre> Podem me ajudar?
<Leon_Nardella> Alguém aí já teve um pacote aceito no Ubuntu?
<Patricia> voltei  :)
<ptl> Aeow Patricia!
<Patricia> oi ptl
<pqatsi> ptl: patolinha! :P
<pqatsi> ptl: ow mano, que foto é aquela no gravatar!?
<ptl> a minha foto
<pqatsi> ptl: eu fui ironico :P
<ptl> o troll marcosalex reclamou de eu estar usando camisa sem manga lá no br-linux
<ptl> aheuhahua
<Vader> Hello boys and Girls!
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Cara, que martírio lá no #debian.  Viu lá?
<pqatsi> uia
<Vader> The ubuntu 10.10 is excelent
<pqatsi> [29/12-23:31:20] < ptl> o troll marcosalex reclamou de eu estar usando camisa sem manga lá no br-linux
<pqatsi> ta falando serio mano?
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, IMHO e na de quase todo mundo, o Debian é mais estável, o Ubuntu é mais fácil de usar.  Bastou falar "ubuntu" os caras implicam até dizer chega....
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, E o pior é querer vir me dizer que algo que uso desde SEMPRE não funciona.  Se não funciona, como está rodando, assim como sempre rodou aqui pra mim?? ^_^
<idub> opa
<idub> olha a galea reunida ainda
<mactimes> pqatsi, Cara, gosto muito do Debian, mas os caras não dão o braço a torcer por melhorias implementadas pelo Ubuntu.
<pqatsi> nem comento
<pqatsi> xiitismo eu to dispensando
<mactimes> pqatsi, É f&#@*&
<Vader> Mactimes, you're right.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ao invés de adotarem as melhorias uns dos outros preferem ficar neste quase neo-nazismo com a distribuição...
<Vader> Mactimes, Each Linux distribution has its purpose!
<mactimes> pqatsi, Anyways.  Vou escrever um post a respeito do lance do UUID.
<Vader> Particularly prefer Slackware!
<mactimes> Vader, Sim, exatamente, mas não precisam sair na porrada umas com as outras porque uma é "melhor" que a outra.  Não tem "melhor" e "ponto final".  "Melhor" depende do propósito "ponto final".
<mactimes> pqatsi, Bem, estava sem assunto para postar há algum tempo.  Já tenho material técnico para escrever mais um. :)
<Vader> Mactimes, I'm English I understand Portuguese, I'm starting to talk, but only write in English.
<Vader> Mactimes, you using ubuntu how long?
<mactimes> Vader, Are you sure you're English?  By the quality of your sentences it doesn't seem so.
<mactimes> Vader, As per your question, for longer than I can remember.
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, de acordo!
<Vader> I do not understand where you're headed
<Vader> ?
<mactimes> Vader, What's your current location?
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, sistema operacional é igual a ferramenta, quem sabe o que fazer dele é quem usa, e pronto! Não existe essa de ferramente melhor que outra, só mais adequada pra determinado fim especifico! NADA MAIS NADA MENOS! :)
<Vader> Brazil
<mactimes> Vader, Yeah, I can see so.
<Vader> Nmap
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Moral da história:  Copiei o script do ubuntu para o debian.  Works like a charm! :)
<mactimes> Vader, nslookup / whois will do.
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> não é o que eu acabei de falar, mais adequado pra um fim especifico, nada mais nada menos! :)
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, "No, no.  Grub1 won't do that.  Can't use uuid with grub1".
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Yeah, right.  Roda que é uma beleza!
<Vader> I am a security analyst, I am temporarily in Brazil
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, VIVA LÁ LIBERDAD! \o/
<mactimes> Vader, And your security analysis tool is nmap?
<mactimes> Vader, AND you use nmap to query for IP address location?
<Vader> no
<Vader> Nessus is a good example!
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, HAHAHAH  Não precisa tanto.
<mactimes> Vader, Nessus works for quick assessment.
<Vader> Also has other
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, pra mim sistema que me agrade é o que me enche menos o saco e me de possibilidades de aprender coisas novas e legais sem me aborrecer!
<mactimes> Vader, I'm sorry, but I need to ask.  Are you really English?  And if so, have you really graduated?
<mactimes> Vader, 'cause "Also has other" seems Portuglês for me.
<Vader> Yes, in Cambridge!
<omelete> google translator wins
<peregrinator_six> omelete, AUHSUAHSHUSHAHUSH
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Cara, o CentOS é muito bonitinho, o povo gosta muito pra servidor.  Sinceramente?  Pra server, na minha opinião, Debian rulz, it's the master of the room.
<mactimes> omelete, LOL
<pqatsi> server? BSD/Solaris
<mactimes> pqatsi, Tá, não vou discutir.
<Vader> This Ubuntu people, you think everyone on the internet are whoring, so they are discriminated
<mactimes> pqatsi, BSD is in a higher level.
<Vader> Goodbye!
<ptl> not necessarily
<mactimes> Vader, Oh, man, don't even start.  You come to a pt_BR room to chat in English (with very poor grammar in fact, for someone who claims to have accomplished graduation in Cambridge) and, yet, you have the guts to tell me I'm discriminating.
<ptl> BSD is another unix. It has some differences.
<ptl> It is not in a higher level.
<mactimes> ptl, BSD is another unix AND is in another level.
<ldfsilva> what about BSD :) ?
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<ptl> Why? Because of its well-known restricted context performance advantages over GNU/Linux?
<geowany> cá me vou!
<ptl> Because of its more powerful and easier to use firewall capabilities?
<geowany> voltando para o xfce
<mactimes> ptl, Keep on, keep on.
<ptl> These are all advantages. But it would be myopic to consider only some and not others...
<geowany> usei o kde4 tempo suficiente para dizer ser é bom ou ruim para mim
<geowany> e ai de quem tecla em pt-br numa sala en
<geowany> é kick na hora!
<mactimes> ptl, Well, if you had the chance to catch up with the whole story here, we were discussing OS's for servers.  Not "in general".
<geowany> agora chega o gringo aqui e fica fulerando!
<ptl> Vou voltar pro português então
<ptl> eu vi, mactimes
<mactimes> ptl, =)
<ptl> mas mesmo pra servidores, o GNU/Linux não é 'genericamente' pior que o BSD.
<mactimes> geowany, Quer um cházinho de erva-doce? =)
<ptl> Pra uns contextos vai fazer mais sentido usar um dos sabores BSD, pra outros vai fazer mais sentido usar GNU/Linux.
<geowany> mactimes: estou precisando...
<geowany> a santa trindade sonora está me tirando o sono
<geowany> oss/alsa/pulseaudio
<geowany> quando o enemy territory funciona, o psx deixa de funcionar
<ptl> Se por um lado o BSD tem suficientes mecanismos de spinlock e maior processamento bruto, por outro existem contextos de desempenho de alta escalabilidade em que o GNU/Linux se sai melhor.
<mactimes> ptl, rola o histórico aí e veja que está repetindo exatamente o que eu disse antes.  Ainda assim, BSD is in another level.
<geowany> quando o psx funciona, o urbanterror fica sem som...
<ptl> Pois é, isso está errado.
<ptl> Ambos estão exatamente no mesmo nível. Comparando fraquezas e forças, BSD e GNU/Linux são bem equivalentes.
<geowany> Só que o Gnu/linux tem uma maior compatibilidade com hardwares de desktops
<mactimes> ptl, And again, that's your opinion.  Como eu disse antes, IMHO...
<ptl> (Aliás, mesmo considerando que a qualidade entre as distribuições de GNU/Linux varia consideravelmente, assim como os sabores de BSD)
<ptl> Falar de "outro nível" não tem nada de "H" do "IMHO"...
<peregrinator_six> galera, ajuda o geowany ai e em br por gentileza pode ser senhores mactimes e ptl...?!
<geowany> peregrinator_six: fala
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, psx não é minha praia.
<ptl> peregrinator_six: aqui não é canal de ajuda, é canal técnico sobre ubuntu, eu tenho autonomia pra conversar sobre o assunto técnico que me apetecer aqui. Simpatizo com o problema do geowany mas não jogo Urban Terror e não tenho experiência no cenário específico.
<thls> haha
<peregrinator_six> ptl, pode deixar, já não mais encomodarei vossa pessoa de hoje em diante... MEDA DO ptl
 * mactimes ptl +1 pelo "canal técnico"  Está no tópico.
<mactimes> Mas...  engana-se quando diz que não é um canal de ajuda.
<geowany> peregrinator_six, ptl
<geowany> relaxem, eu já achei o problema do meu sistema de som...
<ptl> peregrinator_six: nada contra, só não me sinto compelido a ajudar por ajudar
<ptl> mesmo porque posso falar besteira
<geowany> queria agradecer o pqatsi por ter me dado a dica do oss4
<peregrinator_six> ptl, tranquilidade, não se incomode não, não haverá proxima vez... :)
<ldfsilva> sobre o assunto de BSD, trabalhei por muito tempo, especialmente com FreeBSD, todos os servicos rodavam em FreeBSD com a excessao de alguns que tinham o suporte infinitamente melhor no GNU/Linux.. Um exemplo foi um hardware de backup da HP, onde o BSD nao era capaz de controlar a interface scsi
<geowany> vou testar em breve!
<thls> vou até atualizar o firmware da minha calculadora
<thls> kkkk
<ldfsilva> CentOS resolveu o problema facilmente, entao realmente ha pontos bons nos 2 lados
<mactimes> ptl, Concordo.  Melhor não tentar ajudar com dica errada e, talvez, até piorar do que fazê-lo.
<geowany> thls: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> ldfsilva: sem contar que tem um apoio "forte"
<geowany> que é a red hat
<mactimes> <mactimes> Vader, Sim, exatamente, mas não precisam sair na porrada umas com as outras porque uma é "melhor" que a outra.  Não tem "melhor" e "ponto final".  "Melhor" depende do propósito "ponto final".
<geowany> aqui onde moro, a maioria dos tecnicos não gostam muito do debian  e só depois fui descobrir o "porquê"
<geowany> eles preferem o centos porque aproveitam o conhecimento do red hat, sem contar que ele pode ser usado como ambiente de homologação.
<geowany> mactimes: concordo plenamente! o melhor é relativo ao proposito final.
<mactimes> geowany, Como eu disse, para MIM, Debian é o Master of the Room.  Funciona bem pra tudo o que preciso.  Se um dia não funcionar, procuro outra coisa "ponto".
<geowany> anteontem dei uns "conselhos" para um amigo que decidiu "aprender bsd", mas o lazarento queria usar o pc-bsd como desktop...
<ptl> ahueha
<ptl> o PC-BSD é ovelha negra do mundo BSD, né?
<ptl> Um BSD fácil... Absurdo! Heresia!!! lol
<geowany> mactimes: eu também tenho alguns servidores em produção no debian.
<ptl> Tem outro mais fácil ainda, não tem? Esqueci o nome
<geowany> mas estou migrando eles para o ubuntu-server
<geowany> ptl: a ovelha negra acho que é o ghostbsd...
<mactimes> geowany, Bem, experimente antes de decidir, eu experimentei, me frustrei, voltei pro Debian.
<geowany> na minha opnião, quem gosta dos bsds, gostam mais de kde do que gnome
<ldfsilva> pcbsd seria um BSD com uma infinidade de scripts para facilitar a vida do "usuario"
<geowany> mactimes: é praticamente a mesma coisa...a diferença, do meu ponto de vista, é apenas a filosofia
<ptl> tipo um kurumin?
<mactimes> ldfsilva, Assim é um pouco a relação entre Debian e Ubuntu.
<geowany> mactimes: certo dia estava muito apressado em instalar um server, e o debian se recusou a instalar o firmware da placa de rede...
<geowany> me causou um certo transtorno por ter que procurar o pacote, baixar, e depois instalar manualmente.
<mactimes> geowany, Cara, o Ubuntu-Server já falhou miseravelmente com MD devices comigo.
<geowany> mactimes: no momento, estou usando ele um proxy
<geowany> só achei estranho que no debian, quando tinha algum erro em acl no conf, ele exibia na tela...
<mactimes> geowany, Na minha opinião, falhou com algo básico.  Não era confiável.  Não serviu pra mim.  Mas, como eu disse, não serviu PARA MIM.
<geowany> agora no ubuntu eu tive que fuçar onde ele jogava os logs do que estava acontecendo...
<mactimes> geowany, Isto é configurável.
<geowany> mactimes: é nisso que estou pensanod
<ptl> mactimes: você não deveria deixar apenas um caso definir sua experiência. Pode ser que essa fosse justamente a exceção.
<geowany> um amigo meu, talvez vc conheçao daqui, o "Kazenin".
<geowany> Ele me falou que tem alguns servers espalhados pela cidade, e estão funcionando
<geowany> alguns desde o 6.06
<mactimes> ptl, Não tenho um só servidor que não utilize md devices.  Se não serve pra isto, pra mim, não vai servir para nada mais...
<geowany> mactimes: eu só uso o LTS.
<geowany> inclusive no meu desktop
<pqatsi> mactimes: oia o +b ali no canal do lado
<mactimes> geowany, Foi o LTS mesmo que utilizei.
<geowany> a "current" eu deixo pros ritualisticos...kkkkkkk
<ptl> md devices?
<ptl> md já não é multiple devices?
<mactimes> pqatsi, ele pode se desbanir.
<pqatsi> mactimes: mesmo com os resets de modo?
<geowany> galera...
<geowany> vou dale um reboot aqui
<geowany> vou tirar esse kde
<geowany> passei uns 4 meses testando o kde4
 * ptl tem horror a reboot
<geowany> muito bonito...
<geowany> mas só que mesmo para um usuário final...ele tem muita coisa desnecessária
<mactimes> pqatsi, sim, acontece algumas vezes.
<geowany> vou voltar para o meu xfcezinho! que nunca reclamou de nada e trabalha direitinho
<mactimes> ptl, raid
<ptl> mactimes: sim, só estava implicando com a abreviação
<geowany> já volto!
<mactimes> ptl, Só estou utilizando a terminologia "padrão" do sistema. =)
<mactimes> ptl, "mdadm - manage MD devices aka Linux Software RAID" | source: man mdadm
 * ldfsilva esta fazendo backup o.O
<ptl> ahueha
<ptl> mais uma vítima da RAS Syndrome
<ptl> onde RAS significa "Recursive Acronym Syndrome"
<ptl> o contrário de backup é frontdown?
<ldfsilva> kkkkk
<mactimes> ptl, Não posso precisar ao certo, mas creio que seja "multi-disk devices", portanto não é recursivo.
<ptl> hmm, pode ser também
<ptl> essas abreviações mudam o tempo todo
<geowany> lá me vou
<geowany> fui
<ldfsilva> pessoal, alguém sabe ou tem alguma idéia de como executar um backup de musicas, exemplo, varias musicas repetidas com nomes diferentes eu posso remover simplesmente verificando o checksum do arquivo, porem aquelas musicas "iguais" mas que tem o comeco ou o final diferente são o problema.. Ha alguma maneira de ver bit a bit a musica e fazer uma amostragem no meio dela por exemplo ?
<pqatsi> ldfsilva: teria q fazer um scriptzinho
<pqatsi> mas tem sim
<pqatsi> sha1sum
<pqatsi> sha1sum -b nomedoarquivo
<pqatsi> gera um hash
<pqatsi> se o hash for igual, o arquivo e o mesmo
<pqatsi> fui
<ldfsilva> pqatsi: neste caso seria simples, mas se pensarmos em uma musica onde tem 2 segundos a mais no final o hash ja seria diferente... =S
<ldfsilva> a principio pensei nesta analise de bits, mas realmente não sei se é muito possível.. vou averiguar
<mactimes> ldfsilva, Pensando por este ângulo, vai precisar testar trechos centrais, então, porque pode começar um pouco depois também, como corte de silêncio inicial.
<mactimes> ldfsilva, Possível solução:  Pule n bytes iniciais de A, utilize m bytes e faça uma verificação completa de B, comparando os bytes.  Recomendo que seja "interactive".
<ldfsilva> mactimes: vou fazer alguns testes, vamos ver o que sai :) .. ouvir uma por uma é que eu não vou :P
<mactimes> ldfsilva, O que falei funciona.
<mactimes> ldfsilva, Programa em alguma coisa?
<ldfsilva> sim sim
<ldfsilva> da para matar com no shell
<Geowany> pronto
<Geowany> de volta ao
<Geowany> Xfce
<ptl> ldfsilva: eu li lá seu "patch" que o rodivaldo "rejeitou"... Meu... inacreditável :D ele é mesmo autista
<ldfsilva> rsrsrs
<ldfsilva> ptl: no ultimo dia eu cheguei no tudo ou nada, afinal seria a última conversa. A priore ele até que aceitou o que foi alterado, porém ele ainda não esta com a versão nova
<ptl> ldfsilva: é uma tática, fingir que aceita e não fazer nada
<ldfsilva> comentei inclusive sobre o repositório com o controle de versão ( git )
<ptl> cara! ciúmes de código. pqp
<ptl> ele deve ter feito aquela cara de descrente
<ldfsilva> ptl: verdade, o engraçado é que depois de comentado o que foi feito sempre vinha um comentario do tipo.. é mesmo e tal e não sei o que, como se fosse completamente previsivel e que ele estava pensando em fazer
<ldfsilva> lol
<ldfsilva> eu me divirto
<solteiro2> alguem poderia me ajudar !? to com problemas na atualização do meu ubuntu
<ldfsilva> solteiro2: diga ai qual o problema, se alguém souber pode tentar te ajudar
<solteiro2> ele nao ta atualizando o ubuntu
<ldfsilva> :)
<ldfsilva> e por acaso tem algum erro ?
<ldfsilva> você esta tentando fazer a atualização via GUI ou CLI ?
<solteiro2> foi depois q instalei o tema MAC ele fico dando isso
<ldfsilva> solteiro2: sem descrição do problema ( do que você esta fazendo ), sem mensagens de erro ( logs ), etc .. fica dificíl de saber o que está acontecendo e te ajudar
<Patricia> <solteiro2> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Patricia> nao funciona?
<solteiro2> pera so amador de linux to aqui lendo uns forum
<solteiro2> ;)
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> antes atualiza com o sudo apt-get update
<solteiro2> http://picasaweb.google.com/solteiro2/Besteiras#5556307327517786706
<Patricia> siga a dica da tela
<Patricia> ixi q isso
<Patricia> seu repo esta com problema
<solteiro2> ahco que foi depois que instalei o tema do mac ...
<Patricia> que repositorio é esse
<solteiro2> ach0*
<Patricia> remove ele
<solteiro2> o tema!?
<solteiro2> e tendo fazer denovo as atualização?!
<Patricia> nao o repositorio so
<ldfsilva> solteiro2: ls -lrt /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Patricia> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Patricia> solteiro2 vou colocar o meu no pastebin
<solteiro2> abriu o txt
<Patricia> instalei  o pc ontem
<solteiro2> qual repo vc ta falando
<Patricia> *instalei no
<Patricia> padrao mesmo para nao correr risco igual da ultima vez :/
<Patricia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548714/
<Patricia> so mudar o sua sources.list vai no terminal e digita 'sudo apt-get update'
<solteiro2> ok
<solteiro2> onde mudo a source list ?
<ldfsilva> *ps - faz um backup antes :)
<solteiro2> ou primeiro vou no terminal
<solteiro2> mais nem tem nada instalado
<solteiro2> so o tema mesmo
<ptl> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<solteiro2> instalei ontem o linux aqui
<Patricia> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<ptl> vai na linha onde tem esse "repositório" errado e a remova ou comente (comentar significa pôr um "#" na frente)
<Patricia> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ptl> e aí grave e saia.
<ptl> aaaah
<ldfsilva> solteiro2: humm, voce se lembra como instalou este tema.. foi por algum reposit[ório ubuntu ou pegou na net o .deb ?
<solteiro2> foi pelo ubuntu
<solteiro2> no propio site do ubuntu ensinando
<solteiro2> to procurando esse erro ae
<solteiro2> pra apagar
<solteiro2> ou e melhor comentar?!
<Patricia> vc escolhe :)
<Patricia> os dois vai resolver :P
<ptl> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<ptl> quer saber?
<ptl> solução rápida:
<ptl> sudo sed -i -n '/tualatrix/!p' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ptl> pronto
<ptl> resolvido
<ptl> fim
<Patricia> :P
<ptl> só precisa desse comando, aí vai funcionar
<ptl> quanta enrolação!!!!
<ldfsilva> =P
<solteiro2> :p
<solteiro2> deu na merma
<Patricia> sudo apt-get update
<Patricia> e tente novamente
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ sudo apt-get update
<solteiro2> E: Tipo '.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list
<solteiro2> E: A lista de fontes não pode ser lida.
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ sudo sed -i -n '/tualatrix/!p' /etc/apt/sources.list
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$
<ptl> agora dá o sudo apt-get update
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ sudo sed -i -n '/tualatrix/!p' /etc/apt/sources.list
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ sudo apt-get update
<solteiro2> E: Tipo '.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list
<solteiro2> E: A lista de fontes não pode ser lida.
<ptl> aaaaaaaaah
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$
<solteiro2> deu na mesma!
<ptl> tá em outro arquivo
<ptl> dá o mesmo comando nesse arquivo:
<solteiro2> ok
<ptl> sudo sed -i -n '/tualatrix/!p' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list
<ptl> assim
<ptl> aí vai tirar a entrada defeituosa desse repositório extra
<solteiro2> agora
<solteiro2> foi
<solteiro2> ;D
<ptl> na verdade até rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list resolveria
<ptl> mas beleza
<ptl> hehe
 * Patricia Propaganda bnc gratuita http://beta.rdlbnc.com/request.php  quem quiser usar esta ai duvidas de como usar so falar com o suporte
<thls> ;O
<Patricia> vou dormir boa noite a todos.
<solteiro2> obrigado pela ajuda
<solteiro2> Patricia,  ptl
<ptl> boa noite, Patricia :)
<ptl> falô, solteiro2
<solteiro2> ldfsilva,  vlw vc tbm :)
<ldfsilva> opa.. magina :)
<solteiro2> obrigado pela força eu tava procurando aqui nums forum :)
<solteiro2> vou nessa dormir agora
<solteiro2> abraço
<Cranick> dae pessoal blz?
<ldfsilva> blz
<Dartanhan> fala pessoal!
<peregrinator_six> bom dia
<Dartanhan> como esta a madrugada?
<pqatsi> away
<ptl> eu não
<ptl> eu estou aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me informar se um script chamado pelo Apache roda como se fosse outro usuário?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, um cgi.
<ptl> roda como www-data
<ptl> usuário e grupo www-data
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho por que não deveria ter falhas aqui mas continuo tendo...  Vou testar as permissões deste usuário.  Valeu.
<pqatsi> suexec
<EduardeCalibal> Finalmente...  O problema é que dava permissões para um arquivo que o cgi alterava...  Mas a pasta onde esse arquivo estava não tinha permissões para o outros...
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: cuidado com acls de FS
<EduardeCalibal> acls?
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> ptl: :P
<pqatsi> Access Control Lists
<EduardeCalibal> FS?
<pqatsi> File System
<EduardeCalibal> Por que cuidado?
<EduardeCalibal> Fala para saber usar e não quanto a riscos?
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda estou me acostumando com essas camadas de permissões do Linux...  Desenvolvia apenas para Windows antigamente.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: O sistema de permissao padrao do Linux so tem os controles básicos que voce ja conhece
<pqatsi> mas tem como extender isso usando ACLs e extended attributes
<pqatsi> por exemplo, credencial pra mais de um user ou pra + de um grupo
<pqatsi> é opcional e isso é colocado durante a montagem
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro se cheguei a ver isso...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas isso é coisa para outro episódio.  Preciso concluir algumas rotinas antes do final do ano...
<EduardeCalibal> Mãos a massa.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<pqatsi> boa sorte
<pqatsi> ptl: man at work?
<bino> bom dia
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<peregrinator_six> !ubuntu
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema completo baseado em Linux, disponível gratuitamente com suporte da comunidade e profissional. É desenvolvido por uma vasta comunidade e convidamos você a participar também! - Veja também http://www.ubuntu-br.org ou http://www.ubuntu.com (em Inglês)
<Monarquista> !off topic
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'off topic' not found
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> driver novo para  encore tv
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tanto para windows
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quanto para linux :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://www.encore-usa.com/br/support/ENLTV-FM3
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<slipttees> Bom dia
<Patricia> bom dia
<slipttees> Bom dia
<adorilson_> bom dia
<adorilson_> alguem aqui usando o Ubuntu One no 10.10 ?
<crimeboy> pra que server o ubuntuone?
<crimeboy> serve*
<adorilson_> crimeboy, https://one.ubuntu.com/
<pqatsi> afff
<crimeboy> eh uma especie de last.fm+delicious?
<adorilson_> crimeboy, nao. nao. tá mais uma dropbox+itunes store
<crimeboy> acho que to ficando velho
<adorilson_> crimeboy, é integrado com Ubuntu, né. aí tem um cliente pra fazer a conexao, só que nao está fazendo login. :-/
<crimeboy> isso eh bom ou ruin?
<crimeboy> ;]
<adorilson_> pra mim, que uso, é ruim :p
<crimeboy> aproveite e remova do pc
<adorilson_> crimeboy, remover o cliente ?
<crimeboy> um dos meus passatempos prediletos eh remover aplicacoes inuteis e bugadas do pc
<crimeboy> e tem uma opcao bacana no apt, --purge que expressa bem as minhas vontades
<adorilson_> crimeboy, neste caso, bugada talvez. mas nao inutil. ;)
<adorilson> crimeboy, nada que um reboot não resolva. ;)
<novato> Ola bom dia
<novato> como faço para rodar o windows 7, que tenho instalado no hd, de dentro do ubuntu
<rickwap> boa tarde
<novato> tenho um hd e duas partições
<novato> uma windows e outra ubuntu
<rickwap> vc quer rodar w7 dentro do ubuntu?
<novato> isso
<crimeboy> novato: acho que soh instalando no virtualbox
<rickwap> usa o virtual box
<rickwap> e instala o windows nele
<novato> eu tenho que instalar o windows nele? não dá pra rodar nele o windows que já tenho instalado?
<rickwap> nao
<crimeboy> apesar de existir maneiras de utilizar outras particoes externas, nao conheco ferramentas para faze-las bootarem
<novato> entao vou ter que instalar como uma nova instalação, e isso oculpa mais espaço no meu hd?
<crimeboy>  novato procure na internet se tem como fazer o virtualbox usar a particao instalada
<novato> ok
<rickwap> novato: o espaco sera o mesmo de uma instalacao normal do w7
<novato> certo
<novato> ok vou ver o q faco por aqui. obrigado a todos
<rickwap> de nada novato
<idub> boa tarde pessoal
<rickwap> tarde
<idub> algeum conhece um kernel que possa isntalar maverick 10.10 num P3??
<crimeboy> pentium 3?
<Erosreis> boa tarde
<Erosreis> alguem pode me ajudar?
<crepusculo> falai-vos e não relhamaivos
<Erosreis> bom é que to com um problema no ubuntu instalei to na versão 10.10 e quando fui abilitar os efeitos graficos eçe
<Erosreis> ele
<Erosreis> aparece que abilitou mais fica com sem efeitos graficos
<idub> manos.. como instalo o grub num segundo hd
<idub> pros 2 hds da maquina teram o grub?
<idub> ninguem..
<Patricia> # grub-install /dev/sda
<Patricia> ?
<Patricia> so mudar o final, para o que vc quer
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Away vou assistir o filme do crepúsculo d novo :D
<idub> patricia to olhando usn sites tem um monte que ensina como, dificil é saber qual o numero do seu hd
<idub> mas achei um aqui que parece ser mais facil
<idub> quaslquer duvida posso te chamar??
<idub> Patricia obrigado pela força, no caso aqui não era o grub era a partiçaõq ue não estava setada pra dar boot
<idub> noob sofre
<crepusculo> idub,olhe ao orizonte e digite dmesg e algo como sdx
<idub> orizonte??
<idub> horizonte??
<idub> se for oc aso de setar a partição.. fiz pelo gparted
<idub> pewlo terminal não consegui rsrsr
<crepusculo> e o terminal :P
<Ricardo__> Patricia, bah crepusculo é o fim da varzea larga isso
<idub> orizonte = terminal??
<crepusculo> idub o velho e bom cfdisk mata todas
<idub> eu vou an manha
<idub> sabe como é
<idub> terminal detona
<idub> ja perdi uma isntal fazxendo merda la rsrs
<crepusculo> <Ricardo> Varzea ???Não Vasos sanguineos
<rickwap> boa noite
<crepusculo> idub merdas acontecem sempre ms aprendendo com elas e que importa
<rickwap> pessoal que programa vc usam para comprimir fixeiros no linux?
<idub> verdade crepusculo
<idub> mas tem merdas que vc pode evitar
<idub> não precisa de encarar todas
<gabezao> rickwap, tar?
<rickwap> gabezao: e um video
<crepusculo> eu penso como descobrir varias maneiras de como não fazer
<rickwap> quero colocar ele em rar
<gabezao> rickwap, rar a nome.rar filme.avi
<rickwap> nao entendi
<crepusculo> info sem bkp não combina = alcool x direção
<crepusculo> Boas Festa
<crepusculo> Boas Festas
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rickwap, p7zip
<rickwap> Ctrl-Alt-Del: obrigado
<rickwap> pessoal tenho uma duvida, no windows o usuario tem facil aceso aos programes files, e no linux como isso pode ser feito?
<vitorlobo> ae rapazeada q jogava quake sudo apt-get install openarena
<vitorlobo> é um mod de quake pra linux opensource
<vitorlobo> vamo jogar via net ae
<vitorlobo> =D
<rickwap> que jogo e esse?
<vitorlobo> http://algoritmizando.com/2010/12/21/openarena-um-fps-de-respeito/
<vitorlobo> ve ai
<rickwap> certo
<gabezao> vitorlobo, qnts mb?
<vitorlobo> 355
<gabezao> vou baixar
<gabezao> via ssh la em cas
<gabezao> quando eu chegar eu testo.
<vitorlobo> é bem estilo quake mesmo
<vitorlobo> é bom jogar de galera
<vitorlobo> online
<gabezao> é free?
<vitorlobo> sim
<gabezao> tem q realizar cadastro?
<vitorlobo> nao
<gabezao> e tem bastante gente?
<gabezao> eu jogo combat arms no windows.
<vitorlobo> n sei
<vitorlobo> ainda n joguei online
<gabezao> to baixando
<gabezao> 5 minutos :D
<vitorlobo> ele é bem leve
<vitorlobo> da pra brincar com a galera do irc
<rickwap> da hoara o jogo
<gabezao> eu não vi o video pois estou no trampo
<gabezao> mas ja to instalando
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> assim q chegar
<gabezao> só tiro na mente.
<rickwap> rsrsrsrs gabezao
<vitorlobo> quero jogar com a galera do irc
<vitorlobo> ai sim vai ser legal
<vitorlobo> =D
<rickwap> vitorlobo: tem msn?
<vitorlobo> vitorlwest@hotmail.com
<rickwap> posso add?
<vitorlobo> sim
<rickwap> ja esta
<rickwap> vitorlobo: vc pode me diser que musica e aquela do video?
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> sei n
<vitorlobo> o.O
<rickwap> ^^
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_n5PUJzNFI
<vitorlobo> saca so esse outro game
<vitorlobo> q roda no linux
<vitorlobo> sem precisar de wine
<vitorlobo> compativel mesmo
<vitorlobo> lembra a dota
<vitorlobo> mas parece melhor
<rickwap> deixa ver
<vitorlobo> é bom mas é pago pra jogar
<vitorlobo> to fora
<vitorlobo> =\
<rickwap> affs pago nao ne
<gabezao> q jogo é vitor-br ?
<gabezao> ops
<vitorlobo> a
<gabezao> vitorlobo,
<vitorlobo> mas esse tem server br free
<vitorlobo> oia
<vitorlobo> gabezao: hon
<gabezao> fale o nome
<gabezao> não rola ver
<gabezao> youtube aqui
<gabezao> :p
<gabezao> oheahoe
<vitorlobo> Heroes of Newerth
<vitorlobo> hon =]
<vitorlobo> lembra a dota
<vitorlobo> mas pelo q vi tem server br
<vitorlobo> free e tal
<vitorlobo> legal
<vitorlobo> prefiro ficar no estilo fps mesmo
<vitorlobo> esses games viciam a gente
<Ayrton> quem está online todo dia aqui?
<Ayrton> três pessoas
<crepusculo> blz qual id??
<rickwap> ?
<crepusculo> vitorlobo qual server???
<vitorlobo> rpz vou ter q sair agora
<vitorlobo> quando voltar a gente ve isso ou ses jogam ae
<rickwap> valew vitorlobo
<crepusculo> vitorlobo #ubuntugames
<idub> alguem usa wvdial na tim?
<crepusculo> idub oqe?
<idub> crepusculo to tentando fazer a conexão com o modem via wvdial
<idub> negocio meio complicado aqui
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<crepusculo> idub e discada???
<idub> 3G
<idub> to tentando seguir um topico
<idub> mas não sei que porta usb meu modem ta plugado.
<idub> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e8d:0003 MediaTek Inc. MT6227 phone
<idub> no arquivo de config ta diferente
<Dartanhan> Red Hat Linux Enterprise 5.5
<Dartanhan> CentOS Linux Enterprise 5.5
<Dartanhan> Debian Lenny
<Dartanhan> Slackwrare 13.1
<Dartanhan> BackTrack 4
<Dartanhan> Slackware 13.1
<Dartanhan> Ubuntu 10.10
<Patricia> Back friends
<jxajro> saudações a todos!!!!
<Patricia> jxajro ola :)
<jxajro> alguem sabe como configura a cam Dlink no ubunto 9.1??
<jxajro> opa patricia! Olá!
<Patricia> humm nunca usei camera no ubuntu naum
<Patricia> nao tenho :~~
<Patricia> esse modelo DSB-C310
<jxajro> esse mesmo!!!!!
<Patricia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2007-July/025276.html
<crepusculo> idub uso 3g mas via celular e o ubuntu conecta direto
<jxajro> meu? nao acredito..tenho um scaner genius e essa cam aqui do lado e estao encostadas
<jxajro> se alquem quiser eu acho que vendo, sabe? ja que com linux nao posso usar.
<jxajro> olha...e nao me chamem de preguiçoso porque já cansei de pesquisar na internet quase toda.
<crepusculo> idub ja viu  no terminal comando dmesg
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<jxajro> opa...legal...esse link diz exatamente o que todos os que achei tb dizem
<Patricia> sabe aqueles wallpaper do ubuntu? onde elas ficam?
<jxajro> o maximo que consigo fazer é ver ela pelo aMSN muito mal e escura
<jxajro> pergunta? todas! pode fazer
<jxajro> aqui não roda nem essa cam ne o scaner
<jxajro> alias...o scaner nunca tentei porque o pc nao tem entrada paralela...e teria que comprar um adapatador pra usb
<crepusculo> idub veja ai http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/3g-linux/
<Porcks> cara alguem manja de servidor de email?
<Dartanhan> qual distribuição
<Dartanhan> e qual servidor
<Porcks> postfix debian o problema é o seguinte pelo webmail faz tudo pelo outlook so envia mas não recebe
<Dartanhan> meu servidor requer autentição
<Porcks> e ele verifica normalmente se chegou email não da erro ao conectar no pop
<Dartanhan> marcou essa opção no outlook
<Dartanhan> meu servidor requer autenticação, marque essa opção no outlook
<Dartanhan> e coneção de rede local lan tambem
<Porcks> se eu marco meu servidor requer autenticação ele da erro de conexão na porta 110
<Dartanhan> tentou com tsl
<Dartanhan> e ssl
<Porcks> com ssl
<Dartanhan> ssl coloque como smtp
<Dartanhan> tsl coloque como pop3
<Porcks> colocar oq?
<Dartanhan> tsl  = pop
<Dartanhan> ssl =smtp
<Porcks> onde?
<bino> Um Feliz 2011, muita Prosperidade, Paz, Sucesso a todos.
<jxajro> obrigado pela ajuda patricia e participantes...um outro linuxista aqui me deu uma força..depois eu conto o resultado...se ajudar anotem uma coisa que eu nao sabia e que ele me passou agora
<jxajro> http://aleteia.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/webcam-d-link-dsb-c110-no-linux/
<crepusculo> Galera FELIZ 2011 pra todos  !!!TCHAU Ate mais!!!
<idub> alguem em ajuda a configurar meu modem gprs com o wvdial?
<Patricia> ^^^^^^
<idub> crepusculo feliz 2011 mano.. boa entrada..
<crepusculo> Idub vistes http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/3g-linux/
<idub> http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2010/01/wvdial-um-discador-em-texto.html
<idub> tentar mais esse
<GeekZen> a ursinha saiu daqui?
<jxajro> alo...alguem entende isto aqui?
<jxajro> http://aleteia.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/webcam-d-link-dsb-c110-no-linux/
<jxajro> eu digito tudo isso no console e nao vem nda
<jxajro> nada
<jxajro> alguém sabe que comando é este?
<jxajro> cat /etc/group
<jxajro> Se não estiver, adicione com o comando (como root):
<jxajro> usermod -a -G video usuario
<Patricia> permisao para os usuarios
<Patricia> vc adiciona as politicas
<Patricia> admin admin etc
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> mas eu digito e nao acontece nada.
<Patricia> abre ele
<Patricia> sudo gedit /etc/group
<jxajro> como?
<Patricia> abre ele para ver ue :P
<jxajro> hmm
<Patricia> meu nome de usuario é administrador entao esta
<Patricia> adm:x:4:administrador
<Patricia> dialout:x:20:administrador
<Patricia> cdrom:x:24:administrador
<jxajro> eu digito esse cat etc group e vem só uma lista enorme de numero
<Patricia> etc
<jxajro> perai
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> ele mostra o que tem dentro
<Patricia> tome cuidado viu
<Patricia> o linux é fragio :~
<Patricia> so dar boot por um livecd e vc consegue limitar qualquer usuario
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> falha? :S
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~$ cat /etc/group
<jxajro> root:x:0:
<jxajro> daemon:x:1:
<jxajro> bin:x:2:
<jxajro> sys:x:3:
<jxajro> adm:x:4:jxajro
<jxajro> tty:x:5:
<jxajro> disk:x:6:
<jxajro> lp:x:7:
<Patricia> cola tudo nao
<Patricia> :S
<jxajro> mail:x:8:
<jxajro> news:x:9:
<Patricia> nao precisa
<jxajro> uucp:x:10:
<jxajro> man:x:12:
<Patricia> todos sao iguais
<jxajro> proxy:x:13:
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :9
<jxajro> kmem:x:15:
<jxajro> dialout:x:20:jxajro
<Patricia> away
<jxajro> fax:x:21:
<jxajro> voice:x:22:
<jxajro> cdrom:x:24:jxajro
<jxajro> floppy:x:25:
<jxajro> tape:x:26:
<jxajro> sudo:x:27:
<jxajro> audio:x:29:pulse
<jxajro> dip:x:30:
<jxajro> www-data:x:33:
<jxajro> backup:x:34:
<jxajro> operator:x:37:
<jxajro> list:x:38:
<jxajro> irc:x:39:
<jxajro> src:x:40:
<jxajro> gnats:x:41:
<jxajro> shadow:x:42:
<jxajro> utmp:x:43:
<jxajro> video:x:44:
<jxajro> sasl:x:45:
<jxajro> plugdev:x:46:jxajro
<jxajro> staff:x:50:
<jxajro> games:x:60:
<jxajro> users:x:100:
<jxajro> nogroup:x:65534:
<jxajro> libuuid:x:101:
<jxajro> syslog:x:102:
<jxajro> fuse:x:103:
<jxajro> lpadmin:x:104:jxajro
<jxajro> ssl-cert:x:105:postgres
<jxajro> messagebus:x:106:
<jxajro> crontab:x:107:
<jxajro> mlocate:x:108:
<jxajro> ssh:x:109:
<jxajro> avahi-autoipd:x:110:
<jxajro> avahi:x:111:
<jxajro> netdev:x:112:
<jxajro> couchdb:x:113:
<jxajro> haldaemon:x:114:
<jxajro> admin:x:115:jxajro
<jxajro> saned:x:116:
<jxajro> pulse:x:117:
<jxajro> pulse-access:x:118:
<jxajro> gdm:x:119:
<jxajro> jxajro:x:1000:
<jxajro> sambashare:x:120:jxajro
<jxajro> winbindd_priv:x:121:
<jxajro> postgres:x:122:
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> mas e depois de digitar esse cat? oque que eu faco?
<jxajro> eu digito usermod -a -G video usuario mas ele nao reconhece...:(
<vitorlobo> ae galera quem ai baixou o openarena? http://algoritmizando.com/2010/12/21/openarena-um-fps-de-respeito/
<Fisico> já volto
<Roud-rik> boa noite
<omelete> que legal
<omelete> audio funciona no player de audio e video mas ñ funciona videos em flash
<Roud-rik> bom demais, omelete
<pqatsi> flash é tosco
<pqatsi> mas da uma olhada pra ver se ele ta aparecendo no mixer
<omelete> reinstalar o flash pra ver o q da
<pqatsi> o.0
 * pqatsi nao fala absolutamente nada
<vitorlobo> ae galera do ubuntu vamos jogar? http://algoritmizando.com/2010/12/21/openarena-um-fps-de-respeito/
<samuel_mesq> ajuda com terminal
<YuriBokaleff2y79>  oi
<samuel_mesq> oi YuriBokaleff2y79
<YuriBokaleff2y79>  blz man
<Roud-rik> oi YuriBokaleff2y79
<samuel_mesq> nick dificil o seu kkk
<omelete> lol
<samuel_mesq> alguem ai sabe como criar atalhos de comando no terminal ?
<Roud-rik> samuel_mesq: gnome-terminal -x [comando]
<samuel_mesq> deixa eu explicar melhor, eu uso direto a seguinte linha de comando "ruby eval.rb" e quero transformar isso em 1 unico comando
<Roud-rik> cria uma alias no seu .bashrc
<samuel_mesq> okay
<omelete> isso q ia falar
<samuel_mesq> eu não sei como fazer isso, eu abre o arquivo mas não sei como criar um alias =/
<samuel_mesq> eu posso por assim: alias eval='ruby eval.rb'
<omelete> aliash comando='ruby etc'
<Roud-rik> samuel_mesq: isso mesmo
<omelete> vc pode apertar ctrl+r e dititar so ru tb
<omelete> vai auto completar
<samuel_mesq> valew funcinou editar o arquivo, obg
<jxajro> como eu instalo o Gspca
<jxajro> ??
<Roud-rik> jxajro: o que é iss?
<Roud-rik> isso*
<jxajro> eu li no site que passei acima
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro>  http://aleteia.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/webcam-d-link-dsb-c110-no-linux/
<jxajro> alo..eu baixei um arquivo gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<jxajro> alguem sabe como eu desconpato ebro ele perlo console??
<vitorlobo> http://algoritmizando.com/2010/12/21/openarena-um-fps-de-respeito/ vamo jogá cambada
<idub> pega um tuto no google
<idub> é treta isso ai heinn
<idub> algeum me ajuda com o wvdial ele não conecta o modem da um erro doidão
<idub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548930/
<idub> ao menos agora ja ta reconhecendo o modem e tenta discar
<mactimes> jxajro, tar -zxvf gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz -C caminho/para/onde/quer/extrair/os/arquivos/
<jxajro> hmm
<jxajro> como assim? caminho? eu fiz daunloude
<jxajro> e ele veio pra area de trabalho
<jxajro> ai eu joguei ele na raiz
<jxajro> home ou sei lá
<jxajro> agora nem sei
<idub> cria uma pasta e extrai
<jxajro> perai..deixa eu te mostrar uma coisa
<jxajro> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Webcam-para-edgy
<jxajro> tirei ele deste site
<mactimes> jxajro, "baixou" ou fez "download", sem neologismo, "si vous plait"
<jxajro> agora queria instalar ele pra fazer a cam rodar
<mactimes> jxajro, Escrevi a linha de comando bastante explícita.  LEIA, depois questione.
<jxajro> s'il vous plaît
<jxajro> ok
<mactimes> jxajro, Se quiser fazer pela interface gráfica, acesse seu diretório de downloads e clique sobre o arquivo com o botão direito do seu mouse.  Exista uma opção de extrair arquivos.
<jxajro> aaah..boa..boa
<jxajro> melhor
<jxajro> vou fazer isso mesmo
<jxajro> mas ele pode ficar no root mesmo ou deixo na area de trabalho?
<jxajro> obrigado mactimes!!!!
<jxajro> enfim Deus mandou uma luz.
<mactimes> jxajro, Sim, apenas respondi ao que você havia perguntado antes.  Se a resposta não foi satisfatória deve-se ao fato da pergunta ter sido incorreta ou insuficiente.
<mactimes> jxajro, Por nada.
<mactimes> jxajro, Pra sua sorte, eu faço meus "extra miles" com freqüência.
<idub> caraca que parto é esse wndial heinn
<jxajro> extra miles?
<jxajro> hmmm
<idub> bem que o lubuntu poderia ser como o ubuntu reconhecer e conectar default
<jxajro> ok..abri ele mas e agora? com instalo?
<jxajro> descompactei
<jxajro> alguem sabe com instalar arquivo descompactado? gspcav1-20070508??
<omelete> jxajro,  ñ tem extensão?
<jxajro> se nao tem extensão? nao sei...
<jxajro> eu abri a pasta e tem um arquivo read and install
<jxajro> to tentando entender mas nao consigo...:(
<jxajro> eu deixei a pasta no root eu acho
<jxajro> ou home..sei lá.
<jxajro> entao..eu descopactei como sugeriu o mactimes...e depois coloquei a pasta descopacatada no home
<jxajro> home nao...
<jxajro> numa pasta do home com meu nome..jxajro
<jxajro> ai to tendando ver o que faço.. :(
<omelete> le o read
<jxajro> entao...to lendo...mas nao to entendendo nada
<mactimes> jxajro, Envia pra mim o URL de onde baixou.
<jxajro> tirei a pasta de la
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> tá aberto aqui
<jxajro> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Webcam-para-edgy
<mactimes> jxajro, Abre um terminal e acompanha.
<mactimes> jxajro, Digite os comandos EXATAMENTE como eu passar.
<jxajro> eu joquei a pasta gspcav1-20071224 na minha area de trabalho
<jxajro> abrindo
<jxajro> sr
<jxajro> terminal aberto, sr!
<mactimes> jxajro, sudo apt-get install build-essential  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jxajro> hmmm
<mactimes> jxajro, Sem "hummm".  Informe quando estiver concluído.
<mactimes> jxajro, E sem "Sr".  É meu amo e senhor para você!
<mactimes> jxajro, :P
<jxajro> sim, sr! descompactando, sr. o Hmmm é confirmaçao de recebimento....sr.
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> ok..terminado!
<jxajro> e agora?
<mactimes> jxajro, mkdir driver
<mactimes> jxajro, cd driver
<mactimes> jxajro, wget http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<Roud-rik> dell com ubuntu 9.10 de fabrica, bacana demais
<mactimes> jxajro, Quando concluir: tar -zxvf gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<jxajro> mas vai baixar de novo?
<mactimes> jxajro, Apenas faça, não questione
<jxajro> e o que  faço com o arquivo que tenho aqui?
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> baixou
<mactimes> jxajro, Depois você elimina.
<mactimes> jxajro, tar -zxvf gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<jxajro> ok
<mactimes> jxajro, cd gspcav1-20071224/
<mactimes> jxajro, make clean
<mactimes> jxajro, make
<mactimes> jxajro, Verifique se o make concluir normalmente ou se informa erros
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~/driver$ cd gspcav1-20071224/
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro-desktop:~/driver/gspcav1-20071224$ make clean
<jxajro> rm -r -f *.o decoder/.gspcadecoder.o.cmd decoder/*.o \
<jxajro> 	.gspca.o.cmd  *.o *.ko *.mod.* .[a-z]* core *.i \
<jxajro> 	*.symvers *.err
<mactimes> jxajro, Se informar erros, cole toda a saída num pastebin e envie o caminho.  Se não, informe se concluiu normal
<jxajro> informou erro eu acho
<mactimes> jxajro, make clean
<jxajro> foi o que digitei...e deu isso de novo
<mactimes> jxajro, make > ~/Desktop/saida_do_make.txt && gedit ~/Desktop/saida_do_make.txt
<jxajro> ok
<mactimes> jxajro, Copia e cola num pastebin, manda o URL
<mactimes> jxajro, http://pastebin.ca
<mactimes> jxajro, lsusb > ~/Desktop/usblist.txt && gedit ~/Desktop/usblist.txt
<jxajro> o que vc quer que eu copie mactimes?
<mactimes> jxajro, Cole em OUTRO pastebin e mande o link aqui também.
<jxajro> perai
<mactimes> jxajro, O conteúdo completo dos arquivos que abrirão no gedit depois dos comandos que informei.
<mactimes> jxajro, Não me flooda no PVT ou vai pro ignore e vai ter de resolver com outro ou sozinho.
<jxajro> o que é floodar?
<jxajro> desculpe
<jxajro> nao compreendo o que é pra fazer...:(
<mactimes> jxajro, Sabe ler e executar instruções.
<mactimes> jxajro, Sabe ler e executar instruções?
<jxajro> sim, quando as compreendo
<mactimes> jxajro, Então, aqui vai a primeira instrução.  Se não compreende, pergunte, não saia fazendo de qualquer maneira, não floode quem está tentando te ajudar e aprenda a seguir instruções.  Se tem dificuldade, PERGUNTE, explique a dificuldade.
<mactimes> jxajro, Não envie PVT sem prévia solicitação/autorização.
<idub> haaaaaaaamuleke
<idub> conectado pelo wvdial
<idub> quero ver agora se é facil
<jxajro> sim, depois de digitar make clean a mensagem é a mesam
<jxajro> mesma
<jxajro>  nao sei o que significa floodar
<mactimes> !topic | jxajro
<ubottu-br> jxajro: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<idub> flod menssagens repetidas
<mactimes> jxajro, Digite /topic e leia
<Sandres> na verdade, não são só mensagens repetidas
<jxajro> o link nao abre
<idub> Sandres seria mais oq?
<jxajro> desculpe..nao quero incomodar ninguém
<Sandres> idub, ué, você pode floodar escrevendo várias mensagens diferentes e encher a tela, não?
<jxajro> vamos fazer o seguinte. Nunca consegui usar nem a cam nem o scaner desde tenho este linux. Acho que não será agora que consguirei. Vou deixa do jeito que está. Obrigado pela ajuda
<Sandres> ah, foram muito duro com ele :-/
<mactimes> Sandres, Disciplina é necessário para convívio em sociedade.
<Sandres> mactimes, não precisa ser duro. ele poderia ser novato, gostaria que fosse tratado tão duro assim?
<ptl> é, é necessário um pouco de cordialidade
<mactimes> Sandres, Repetindo: Disciplina é necessário para convívio em sociedade.  Ele não é o único que já teve de se adaptar, não é o primeiro, não será o último.
<ptl> de "relações públicas"
<ptl> mactimes: empatia também é necessária para o convívio em sociedade! :D
<mactimes> ptl, Cordialidade não é enviar 300 mensagens no PVT após eu solicitar por duas vezes seguidas para enviar num pastebin.
<Sandres> ubuntu é para usuários novos, não estamos acostumados nem com irc e nem com o sistema ainda.
<ptl> Bom, lá isso é
<ptl> exige esforço de ambas as partes
<mactimes> ptl, Enviei o link para o pastebin.  Informei para colar lá e enviar a URL.
<Sandres> ok, ok. não discutamos por isso no canl
<ptl> Ok, eu não estava ciente disto. Nesse caso seus esforços foram ignorados por ele.
<ptl> Todos crescemos com a discussão.
<mactimes> Sandres, Como colocado pelo próprio ptl ontem, isto é um canal para assuntos técnicos.  Espera-se, no mínimo, que as regras para solicitação de ajuda sejam seguidas.
<ptl> Sandres: é importante discutir, pra sabermos os limites.
<gdoka> Isso, Sandres! Por favor tenham paciência com os novatos...
<Sandres> ok, mactimes, desculpas
<mactimes> Sandres, Registradas e aceitas.
<idub> Sandres as veses escrevo varias menssagens seguidas, mas é relatando um assunto, isso não é flood
<Gomex>  Pessoal, alguém conhece um bom fornecedor em SP de aluguel de computadores para montar uma lan house em um evento?
<idub> mas se eu fosse a mesma menssagem seria flood
<Sandres> idub, mas faça isso fora do assunto e será flood
<Sandres> não? (:
<idub> sim sim
<Sandres> idub, o que eu quis dizer qu não só mensagens identicas são consideradas flood
<idub> todos nos cometemos esses errinhos né
<idub> tendeu Sandres que vc entrar no meio de um assunto quebrando a linha de raciocinio tmb é flood
<ptl> na verdade flood e repetição são diferentes
<ptl> os bots eggdrop por exemplo as tratam  por duas comfigurações diferentes.
<idub> então eu cometi um agora a pouco interrompendo a explicação de como extrair os arquivos
<Sandres> ptl, o que seria flood, então?
<idub> bom, ja tenho um novo conceito sobre flood
<ptl> Você pode chutar a pessoa que repete 3 linhas em 10 segundos, por exemplo, ou que escreve 5 linhas - a posterior diferente da anterior e só isso - em 4 segundos
<idub> iiiiiii.. ja vão mudar o conceito que acabei de ter
<ptl> Sandres: flood é só você escrever uma quantidade de linhas maior do que determinada "velocidade".
<idub> wiki pra ver
<ptl> e olhe que flood não leva em consideração o tamanho da linha que se bem me lembro, no IRC, contando com a parte do comando, pode ter até 512 caracteres.
<Sandres> ptl, agora tenho uma definição melhor (:
<idub> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood
<ptl> Mas, claro, que como as configurações de flood podem ser diferentes, esse conceito também é um pouco 'flutuante'.
<ptl> O RFC do IRC é o 8459, deixa eu ver se ele o define
<ptl> "flood" em tradução livre significa inundação ou dilúvio
<ptl> ou transbordamento
<idub> todo conhecimento do mundo um dia estara no wikipedia
<ptl> é, mas a wikipedia é uma fonte referencial, não oficial, quer dizer, ela pode estar errada
<idub> isso é
<idub> ptl concordo
 * ptl procurando no RFC 8459 pra ver se flood é definido
<Sandres> ptl, mas qualquer enciclopédia pode estar errada :-/
<idub> ja peguei muita cosia errada no wiki
<ptl> Sim, sim, Sandres. Por isso o ideal é recorrer às fontes oficiais. No caso do IRC, o RFC 8459
<ptl> Mas minha internet está com algum problema
<idub> ptl a minha tmb
<idub> haha
<idub> treta conectar
<idub> uma ajuda de vcs
<Leon_Nardella> Alguém faz idéia quem eu tenho que cutucar pra ter um patch aplicado no cmake do Natty?
<idub> qual kernel fica melhor com pcs mais antigos
<ptl> será que é algo no backbone brasileiro?
<mactimes> ptl, RFC1459
<Sandres> Leon_Nardella, já está usando o Natty?
<ptl> mactimes: o 1459 é o anterior, foi sucedido pelo 8459
<ptl> o 1459 é o original
<Sandres> do que estão falando?
<Leon_Nardella> Sandres, Não.
<mactimes> ptl, Na verdade, pelo 2812
<ptl> já tem um mais novo?
<Leon_Nardella> Sandres, Achei o bug usando o Backports do Maverick sem querer, mas não consegui ignorar.
<ptl> o 2812 não é apenas complementar, mactimes?
<idub> caraca... papo ficou serio
<Sandres> Leon_Nardella, divirta-se :P
<mactimes> ptl, Não, descreve completamente o protocolo, mas estou vendo aqui, há mais atualizações.  Deixa ver se chego na última versão.
<Leon_Nardella> Sandres, Segunda dia tentando atenção no #ubuntu-devel
<Leon_Nardella> *segundo
<ptl> rfc é meio fogo pra seguir, principalmente quando se multiplica, hehe
<mactimes> ptl, http://www.rfc-editor.org/cgi-bin/rfcsearch.pl
<mactimes> ptl, "Internet Relay Chat" na busca.
<ptl> o 2813, do protocolo do servidor (e não dos clientes no canal), define flood como sendo mais de 1 mensagem a cada 2 segundos
<ptl> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc2813.txt - seção 5.
<ptl> *5.8
<Leon_Nardella> Sandres, Daí os caras vêm com a história de que é melhor arrumar no Debian primeiro e tal.
<Leon_Nardella> -_-
<ptl> mas eu acho esse número muito pequeno, isto é, muito restrito. Em minha experiência as redes agüentam e toleram bem mais do que isso.
<mactimes> ptl, 5.3.1.2 Anti abuse protections
<Sandres> Leon_Nardella, sou leigo, não entendo nada :P
<mactimes> ptl, http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc2813.txt
<Leon_Nardella> Sandres, Ah,blz :P
<Leon_Nardella> Acho que essa não é a melhor época pra pedir ajuda pros caras mesmo.
<ptl> a seção 5.3.1.2 só fala que existem seções de proteção e referencia a 5.8, mactimes
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, Já conseguiu implementar o patch com sucesso?
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, Documentou?
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, Vai ter melhores chances se fizer isto.
<Leon_Nardella> mactimes, Sim, senhor.
<Leon_Nardella> mactimes, Quer testar? :)
<ptl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_flood
<ptl> ahuehahue
<ptl> tem até classificação dos tipos de flood
<ptl> estou procurando nas referências do artigo da wikipedia em inglês.
<Leon_Nardella> mactimes, Comecei empacotando um emulador de Gameboy e achei um bug no cmake. Já fiz um pacote com o cmake arrumado e consegui empacotar o emulador. Tudo em PPA bonitinho pra baixar.
<ptl> ele também referencia o RFC2813 na seção 5.8
<mactimes> ptl, Sim, mas o referido RFC8459 eu não encontrei.
<mactimes> ptl, Pelo menos na fonte oficial, o RFC Editor
<ptl> vai ver eu usei o número errado. deixa ver
<ptl> números altos assim geralmente são rascunhos
<ptl> não RFCs homologados
<mactimes> ptl, Bem, em se tratando de RFC, números são tudo... =)
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, Utilize o LaunchPad para contatar a equipe responsável pelo pacote.
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, Informe o problema, encaminhe sua solução.
<Leon_Nardella> mactimes, Feito.
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, No mais, é só aguardar.
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, Não existe solução instantânea, se é o que busca.
<Leon_Nardella> mactimes, Ah, beleza.
<mactimes> Leon_Nardella, Precisa aguardar que analisem o problema relatado e verifiquem se sua correção é apropriada, se não causa mais problemas do que corrige, etc.
<ptl> a seção 8.10 do RFC 1459 é igualzinha: 1 mensagema cada 2 segundos
<ptl> :(
<ptl> e não diferencia flood de repetição
<ptl> acho que isso ficou mais na implementação dos clientes.
<mactimes> ptl, Flood, por definição é "Inundação".  Independe de repetição ou não.
<ptl> sim, foi o que eu disse mais atrás, leia lá, inundação, dilúvio ou transbordamento
<ptl> mas a idéia de separar repetição de flood é o seguinte:
<mactimes> ptl, Sim. O que quis explicitar é que independe de repetição.
<Leon_Nardella> Valeu, mactimes.
<ptl> se as frases são diferentes, é menos provável que seja informação desnecessária ou redundante.
<ptl> Então em geral os clientes costumam ser *mais* rigorosos pra repetição
<Sandres> foi o que eu disse ao idub
<ptl> se eu digo 3 vezes em 10 segundos "oi gata, quer tc?" é pior que eu escrever 5 frases diferentes em 10 segundos
<mactimes> ptl, Em se tratando de um canal técnico, já o primeiro "oi gata, quer tc?" é flood. ^^
<Sandres> é verdade. :D
<ptl> mactimes: oi, gato, quer tc?
<Gomex> adorilson, oi gato, quer tc?
<Gomex> :P
<mactimes> ptl, Err...  Independente de gênero... também!
<ptl> ahehuahu
<Gomex> auehuaheae
<Gomex> mactimes, A seriedade no canal é importante, mas de vez em quando tem que dar uma folga mesmo...
<ptl> na época em que o IRC florescia no Brasil eu tinha um canal grande de cidade e era operador de outro. Em ambos, eu tinha bots bastante personalizados por mim.
<mactimes> Gomex, Não estou dizendo que isto aqui deva ser uma ditadura rígida.  Apenas que há que se observar regras, mesmo para pedir ajuda, a fim de manter a organização, clareza e eficiência do suporte prestado.
<ptl> Eu sempre pus uma configuração muito tolerante pra flood - a pessoa podia falar até 5 linhas em 4 segundos (5:4 era como se colocava isso) ou 3 repetições em 10 segundos (3:10). Isso sempre funcionou bem, ainda mais porque as pessoas costumam escrever frases curtas em pouco tempo.
<ptl> a configuração sugerida pelos RFC 1459 e 2813 me parece excessivamente rígida, equivale a 2:4 ou 2 linhas em 4 segundos, compare com a mais tolerante 5:4.
<Gomex> mactimes, calma man
<Sandres> ptl, 2 linhas em 4 segundos teria me expulsado por flood
<mactimes> Gomex, E eu estou nervoso desde...?
<ptl> Sandres: pois é, a idéia de flood dos rfcs é muito rígida, não acha?
<mactimes> Gomex, Apenas chamei a atenção de um usuário que extrapolou e fui "condenado" por não ter "empatia".  Apenas justifiquei.
<Sandres> ptl, pois é
<ptl> Não foi condenado não, mactimes! eu te absolvi, ahuehhua
<mactimes> ptl, Grato.  Já posso dormir em paz. |(^_^)|
<Gomex> mactimes, ah ta... blz
<ptl> O Júri declara o Sr. Times, Mac inocente das acusações, sessão encerrada
<ptl> aheuau
<Gomex> mactimes, se acalme... aqui não é uma democracia, vcs ditam as regras, que não quiser seguir, basta sair
<Gomex> :P
<mactimes> ptl, MAC
<mactimes> ptl, MAC times = Modified Accessed Changed times
<ptl> Pensei que era Machine Address Code
<Leon_Nardella> Media Access Control
<ptl> hehe, taí algo em que sempre me confundo: modified vs. changed times
<mactimes> Gomex, Não pedi a ninguém que saísse.  Apenas disse que eu não prestaria mais suporte se continuasse.  É um direito que me assiste.  Se quer fiz um relato de abuso.
<Gomex> ptl, mactimes acho que era a hora do mac mesmo
<Gomex> aeuhauehae
<mactimes> Bem, meu estoque de tabaco está no fim.  Já retorno.  Intel.
<ptl> falô!
<Sandres> a vontade
<ptl> comprei trocentas blusas de frio hoje
<ptl> hehe
<ptl> pra minha viagem.
<ptl> vamos ver se não morro congelado
<Sandres> ptl, para onde?
<Sandres> para onde vai*
<ptl> trollar o nictuku pessoalmente, ahueuhahu
<ptl> Europa
<Sandres> pessoal do irc vive viajando. eu só vou muito mal a minha esquina
<ptl> vive? Eu não vou pra fora do país desde 2005
<ptl> e nem curto viajar pra falar a verdade
<Sandres> ptl, e acha que faz muito tempo?
<Sandres> não vou para fora do país desde '98 :P
<ptl> quase 6 anos, é tempo pra danar!
<Sandres> e eu tinha só 5 anos
<ptl> Xii, seu passaporte já expirou então.
<Sandres> muitos anos atrás
<Sandres> :P
<Sandres> o meu era verde
<ptl> o meu está pra 'espirrar'! Preciso renová-lo
<Gomex> ptl, esse pessoal do Ubuntu é tudo rico
<ptl> quisera eu ser como eles!
<Gomex> Quando fui para outro país foi quando fui na Av. Estados Unidos aqui mesmo em Salvador
<Gomex> :P
<Gomex> ptl, e olha que isso ja faz tempo
<Gomex> :P
<Gomex> ptl, vou ali comer algo... to de rango
<Gomex> até!
<Sandres> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ptl> !xchat
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'xchat' not found
<ptl> !ubottu
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ubottu' not found
<ptl> !kvirc
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kvirc' not found
<ptl> !irssi
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'irssi' not found
<Sandres> floodando a sala com o ubottu?
<idub> hahaha
<idub> colocando em pratica as discussões filosoficas dda sala
<Sandres> no irc do eMule, eu era expulso direto pelo bot por flood
<Sandres> sem nem estar floodando
<idub> hehehheee
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-31
<solteiro2> ae :)
<al4nc4ds> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/blogs/geek-list/mercado/10-produtos-que-podem-chegar-em-2011/
<MarceloVaz> pessual
<MarceloVaz> uma duvida besta
<MarceloVaz> o remastersys leva o cache do apt junto
<MarceloVaz> ou ignora ? ou devo limpar antes de gerar?
<Ricardo__> leva tudo
<Ricardo__> da apt-get clean antes
<MarceloVaz> blz
<MarceloVaz> a sources.list fica como esta?
<Ricardo__> ele so nao restaura o xorg e o fstab
<Ricardo__> o resto fica tudo blz
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<MarceloVaz> joia :D
<Ricardo__> faz um backup
<Ricardo__> do xorg e fstab
<Ricardo__> ae tu entra em modo de seguranca grafico e cola na pastas e da um reboot e era isso
<Ricardo__> esse remastersys salva minha vida
<Ricardo__> bah direto uso ele
<MarceloVaz> primeira vez q vou usar
<Ricardo__> nem sei q versao tenho aki
<Ricardo__> mas funca no lucid
<Ricardo__> entao to matnendo
<Ricardo__> so q tem q entrar com livecd
<Ricardo__> antes
<Ricardo__> pra depois poder instalar o sistema
<MarceloVaz> é debian
<Ricardo__> hm
<Ricardo__> no debian nao fucei ainda
<MarceloVaz> tipo
<MarceloVaz> durante a instalação
<MarceloVaz> tudo normal, criar partições etc ?
<Ricardo__> no ubuntu é normal
<Ricardo__> faz grub
<Ricardo__> tudo
<Ricardo__> no debian ano sei
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> nao sei
<MarceloVaz> fazer backup da VM aki e testar
<MarceloVaz> valeu :D
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> a merda é eu entrar com liveantes
<Ricardo__> q saco o remastersys do karmic nao tinha isso
<Ricardo__> ele ja instalava do booty
<MarceloVaz> sem stress
<Ricardo__> vai saber q merda ne
<MarceloVaz> melhor q rodar 10, 20 scripts e ainda ter q ajustar tema, atalhos
<MarceloVaz> etc
<Ricardo__> dos q testei
<Ricardo__> de backup
<MarceloVaz> vou precisar de um cd pra varias maquinas
<Ricardo__> esse é o melhor disparado
<Ricardo__> testei mais dois eu acho nem lembro os nomes
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<Ricardo__> um nem rolou
<Ricardo__> e o outro restaurava nas coxas
<Ricardo__> perdia varias config
<MarceloVaz> uhu
<Ricardo__> tem uma limitacao dele so
<Ricardo__> parece q a .iso nao pode ser maior q 3 giga
<Ricardo__> vai saber pq
<Ricardo__> a iso final
<Ricardo__> a minha aki tá dando 2
<MarceloVaz> rodei o clean aki, ficou 2.3gb tudo
<Ricardo__> e descomprimido vai pra 5,87
<MarceloVaz> n deve passa disso
<Ricardo__> ah entao ta blz
<Ricardo__> se as maquinas forem iguais
<Ricardo__> nao tem galho
<MarceloVaz> 2 ou 3 diferentes
<Ricardo__> so lembra do xorg se nao o sistema nem sobe.. ou sobe modo grafico toscao
<MarceloVaz> blz
<solteiro2> alguem sabe como configurar o hotmail no evolution mail?
<MarceloVaz> amigo
<MarceloVaz> acho q o hotmail não tem mais suporte a pop ou imap
<MarceloVaz> nas contas "gratuitas"
<deusr> opa
<solteiro2> MarceloVaz, ah ta
<solteiro2> vlw
<deusr> alguém sabe me dizer o nome do instalador do ubuntu?
<solteiro2> vou ve se acho algo em algum forum sei la
<MarceloVaz> acho q nao pelo menos
<deusr> pra chamar pelo terminal
<mactimes> deusr, O que quer dizer por "instalador?"  Refere-se ao anaconda?
<mactimes> deusr, tasksel?
<MarceloVaz> ./instalar.exe (troll mode on)
<deusr> mactimes, o ubuntu usa o anaconda?
<Leon_Nardella> deusr, ubiquity
<deusr> isso, vlw
<deusr> eh o mesmo do kubuntu neh
 * mactimes must reboot.  BRB
<Leon_Nardella> Nem sei.
<MarceloVaz> anaconda n é redhat-like? O_o
 * mactimes is now back in the room.
<solteiro2> MarceloVaz, consegui configurar :)
<solteiro2> achei num própio forum da ubuntu
<solteiro2> :)
<idub_> caraca.. eu não saiu mnão
<idub_> como faço pra me derrubar??
<omelete> idub, /nickserv ghost nick senha
<umad> Patricia: http://ow.ly/3woSm
<umad> @@
<Patricia> umad: ola
<Patricia> umad: tenho experiencia de limpar um canal de bate papo na uol
<Patricia> nao queria q eu faça com vc :P
<Patricia> umad: http://twixar.com/6scSYR
<umad> {º,_,º}""
<Patricia> :D
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> santa hostilidade
<Patricia> :( nao gosto do batepapouol
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> ureia_seca me ajuda a estralar o windows?
<ureia_seca> Patricia: mim ajudem nao consigo estalar a ethernet!
<Patricia> ureia_seca mim ajuda como estralar u linus?
<ureia_seca> ola gostaria de saber o cereal de estalacao do ubuntu obrigado! *.*
<zer0ne> microsoft ubuntu?
<Sandres> wtF?
<zer0ne> kkkkk
<Patricia> ureia_seca gostaria de saber como instrala o wibicam no ubwindows
<Patricia> gente ele é um troll
<ureia_seca> eh verdade q o novo crack nao funciona pro ubuntu? {º,_,º}
<Patricia> trollar junto com ele :D
<Patricia> ureia_seca {º,_,º}
<Sandres> perdi alguma coisa?
<Patricia> Sandres /mode #ubuntu-br +b
<Patricia> os q tem o @189.110. é ele
<Patricia> :)
<Sandres> que nerd esperta, rapá
<ureia_seca> omelete: ola por favor envie o sereal do 7zip no meu imeiu. meu imeiu eh http: //jose@imeiu.com obrigado! *.*
<Patricia> ureia_seca http://twixar.com/6scSYR
<Patricia> {º,_,º}
<ureia_seca> lulz
<ureia_seca> http://d.imagehost.org/view/0750/1293117899212
<ureia_seca> q_q""
<Patricia> ureia_seca me ajuda a estralar um mause?
<ureia_seca> eh verdade q o mauzi ps2 nao roda no xbocs?? {º,_,º}
<zer0ne> ahuhuahuahua
<Patricia> ureia_seca é verdade que ureia seca é o ureia_seca ?
<Patricia> Q_q""
<ureia_seca> quanto custa um computador amd positivo celeron 2GB?? {º,_,º}
<Patricia> ureia_seca 1 usd?
<Sandres> essa eu sei
<Patricia> Q_q""
<Sandres> essa eu sei
<Sandres> R$ 1.700
<Sandres> :3
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia>  amd positivo celeron 2GB?
<Sandres> DDR2 \õ/
<samuel_mesq> ¬¬
<Patricia> ureia_seca mim ajuda a instralar o firifox?
<Sandres> 3 entradas pra usb 1.1 e 1 pra 2.0
<ureia_seca> se eu trocar a fonte do pece, terei que reestalar o ubuntu?? {º,_,º}
<Patricia> O.o
<Sandres> *-*.. positivo.. huh.
<Patricia> ureia_seca: se eu trocar de teclado terei que instralar o wuindeos?
<mactimes> Patricia, Me ajuda a baixar, instalar e crackear a última versão do Ubuntu?
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> ureia_seca: Me ajuda a baixar, instalar e crackear a última versão do Ubuntu?
<Sandres> isso me lembrou um anúncio do mercado livre que tavam vendendo o ubuntu xD
<mactimes> Sandres, Não é proibido.
<Sandres> sim, mas no anúncio dizia
<Sandres> Não use ubuntu pirata!!! original aqui.
<Patricia> :O
<ureia_seca> ola gostaria de saber onde fica a pasta C:\Windows do ubuntu obrigado! *.*
<mactimes> Sandres, Você está vendendo a mídia com o conteúdo que baixou.
<Sandres> vi na comunidade de Linux x Ubuntu
<Patricia> ureia_seca: mim ajuda a crackiar o ubuntu?
<Sandres> mactimes,  não falava disso, falava do anúncio :P
<mactimes> Patricia, Tem serial para o Ubuntu 10.10 aí?
<Patricia> ureia_seca: mim passa o serial para o Ubuntu 10.10 aí?
<Sandres> bem que pra instalar o ubuntu poderia ter serial '-'
<mactimes> Sandres, Nem precisa.  Posso baixar a última versão, gravar as mídias e colocar pra vender no e-Bay.  Compra quem quiser.
<Patricia> mactimes ¬¬
<ureia_seca> eh verdade q o novo ubuntu nao roda no seven?? {º,_,º}
<Sandres> mactimes, ainda não me fiz entender :-/
<Sandres> o anúncio dizia que ele tinha o original, dizendo para não comprar ubuntu pirata, sacas?
<mactimes> Sandres, Agora você se fez entender.
 * Patricia coloca o modo operador a ureia_seca
<ureia_seca> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3475/1286060027686.jpg q_q""
<mactimes> Sandres, Bem, tem sem-vergonha e trouxa pra tudo neste mundo...
<mactimes> Patricia, Tá pedindo pra validar o sistema com o Programa de Validação do Ubuntu Original aqui, o que eu faço?
<Sandres> ah, tem gente que não conhece :-/
<ureia_seca> Patricia: qual a senha de root???
<Sandres> como habilito o root no ubuntu?
<Patricia> ureia_seca senha: ureia_seca
<Patricia> mactimes vc entendeu ja ne?
<mactimes> Sandres, sudo passwd root
<Patricia> mactimes direciona suas msgs para o ureia_seca
<Patricia> ureia_seca mim ajuda a instralar a wibicam do windows?
<ureia_seca> mim ajudem! meu pece eh vista mas queria estalar o linux xp 2010! {º,_,º}
<Sandres> valeu
<idub_> hahaha
<idub_> canal ta mais lite agora
<pqatsi> !abuso | [30/12-23:57:56] < ureia_seca> mim ajudem! meu pece eh vista mas queria estalar o linux xp 2010! {º,_,º}
<ubottu-br> [30/12-23:57:56] < ureia_seca> mim ajudem! meu pece eh vista mas queria estalar o linux xp 2010! {º,_,º}: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<mactimes>  /ignore *!~*@189.110.204.35 all <<< sim, agora está :)
<pqatsi> ja deu ne
<peregrinator_six> mactimes, já ele denovo ai na area é...?! :S Boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Ah, é o mesmo?
<Patricia> ureia_seca sim ate parei ja
<ureia_seca> Patricia: mim ajudem eu comprei o fairefocs em cede http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3475/1286060027686.jpg mas nao veio o sereal!
<Ayrton> .kban ureia_seca
<mactimes> peregrinator_six, Porque não avisou antes??
<Patricia> ureia_seca sim ajudo sim
<pqatsi> boa
 * Patricia corre
<omelete> ureialol
<idub_> afffffffffff que acontece aqui
<Sandres> firefox em cd. rinto
<Sandres> rimto*
 * mactimes acha que alguém foi "urinado" para fora do canal...
<Sandres> mas por R$ 2.99 eu comprava D:
<mactimes> pqatsi, Yoz, yoz
<idub_> como desconecto um nick que ta preso?/
<mactimes> idub, /msg nickserv ghost nick senha
<idub_> idub ta preso e não desconecta
<Patricia> idub: ghost
<Patricia>  /nickserv ghost nick senha
<Patricia> ou
<Sandres> tinha isso? cara.. eu esperei o meu desconectar.
<Patricia>  /nickserv release nick senha
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Sandres link in pvt
<idub_> hehehe
<Patricia> :)
<idub_> showwwwwwwwwww
<toter> quem é esse cara que entra aqui todo dia enchendo o saco?
<idub_> valeu Patricia
<Patricia> :)
<mactimes> idub, Não precisava dar quit.
<Patricia> toter: se descobrir conta para a gente :D
<mactimes> idub, Bastava /nick idub
<toter> além de mim... quem é esse outra pessoa que vem aqui e atrapalha todo mundo?
<toter> :)
<idub_> fiz isso ai 10x mactimes
<idub_> cabei de fazer e não mudou me]u nick
<mactimes> idub_, /msg nickserv ghost idub_ sua_senha
<mactimes> idub, /nick idub
<mactimes> idub, /msg nickserv identify sua_senha
<mactimes> idub, /msg nickserv identify nick sua_senha  <<< CORVER
<idub_> idub_ não é regisyttrado so o idub
<mactimes> idub, Leia o que escrevi.  Questione depois de entender.
<mactimes> clear
<mactimes> pqatsi, tá vivo aí?
<idub_> mactimes questionei nada não..
<mactimes> idub, <idub_> idub_ não é regisyttrado so o idub
<idub_> expliquei referente aos nicks
<mactimes> idub_, Não falei nada a respeito do nick não registrado.
<idub_> estava os 2 conectados e eu não conseguia entarr com idub
<pqatsi> mactimes: to +-
<pqatsi> meio bebo
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, lol
<idub_> pegadinha isso aqui
<Dartanhan> isso é  o irc
<Patricia> predador000 = megalinux = gustavo :S
<Patricia> ops canal errado
<Patricia> :S
<Dartanhan> patricia como?
<Patricia> errei o canal
<Dartanhan> pra que
<Patricia> pra que oque?
<Patricia> eu so pensei q estava em outro canal #....operator
<Dartanhan> desculpe, digitei no irc
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> rsrs
<Dartanhan> Usa ubuntu a muito tempo
<Patricia> sim
<pqatsi> rofl
<Patricia> 1 ano e 5 dias
<Dartanhan> estou começando no ubuntu, mas ja tenho muita experiencia com slackware
<Dartanhan> E profissionalmente falando com Debian e CentOS
<Dartanhan> Voce sabe me dizer se o ubuntu tem suporte a impressora wifi
<Dartanhan> ?
<Patricia> desculpa nao estava aki
<Patricia> nunca usei :S
<Dartanhan> sabe me dizer
<Patricia> nao sei
<deusr> alguém aqui usa kde ou kubuntu?
<deusr> ou seja, KDE :)
<Patricia> deusr: ja usei
<deusr> Patricia, olá!
<Patricia> :)
<deusr> Patricia, vc é de onde?
<pqatsi> [31/12-00:29:12] < Dartanhan> E profissionalmente falando com Debian e CentOS
<pqatsi> [31/12-00:31:55] < Dartanhan> Voce sabe me dizer se o ubuntu tem suporte a impressora wifi
<pqatsi> [31/12-00:32:55] < Dartanhan> ?
<Patricia> deusr mt
<pqatsi> voce ja e crescidinho suficiente pra saber o que o cups suporta
<pqatsi> né
 * pqatsi atira um tijolo pro alto e ve onde vai cair
<deusr> seguinte, nao tem aquele plasmoid padrao que mostra as pastas?
<deusr> eu coloco em um lugar e quando reinicio ele troca de posição, sempre
<Patricia> sim
<deusr> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<Patricia> ja sofri com isso :S :S :S
<Patricia> por acaso atualizou ele resentimente?
<Patricia> recentemente
<Patricia> :S
<deusr> mais ou menos
<Dartanhan> pqatsi, estou puxando assusto, voce não tem nada a ver com isso
<deusr> mas conseguiu resolver?
<Patricia> humm
<Patricia> cria uma nova conta de usuario <<< eu fiz isso , ou apaga o .config e o .kde
<deusr> hum, ok
<idub_> não consigo logar mais
<idub_> mactimes  1 failed login since last login.
<idub_> não logo mais como idub. Sabe dizer pq??
<mactimes> idub_, Trocou a senha recentemente?
<idub_> não
<idub_> sai do chat , quando voltei não deixava mais
<idub_> ele entra semrpe com a segunda opção
<mactimes> idub_, Fecha tudo, entra novamente, dá um ghost no nick e tenta entrar com ele novamente, verifica se não deixou nenhum processo aberto.
<Patricia> idub_ /nickserv release nick senha
<Patricia> so isso resolve
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> provavelmente esta retornando isto
<Patricia> Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<idub_> fechat tudo do xchat ou da sessão linux
<Patricia> by: freenode
<deusr> Patricia, tah com KDE ainda?
<mactimes> idub_, xchat
<Patricia> fui boa noite vou dormir
<deusr> preciso de um arquivo de configuração para fazer uma analise, pode me mandar?
<idub_> boa noite Patricia
<idub_> feliz
<idub_> 2011
<idub_> ok
<idub_> ja volto mactimes valeu as dicas
<idub_>  idub has been released.
<idub_> vamos ver se rola agora
<idub_> ja volto ai
<idub> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<idub> released
<idub> valeu Patricia mactimes
<Damien_Thor> brasnet e brasirc nao existem mais?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Tá por aí?
<Damien_Thor> valeu
<peregrinator_six> http://www.revista.espiritolivre.org/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=21
<Sandres> idub, está aí?
<idub> Sandres
<idub> blz mano
<Sandres> idub, tão tarde =]
<Sandres> !gnash
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'gnash' not found
<Sandres> aqui não tem...
<idub> Sandres insonia mano..
<idub> tentando aprender a isntalar kernel kk
<idub> ja me perdi em tanto tutorial
<Sandres> :P
<idub> Sandres tu aplicou o patch milagroso do kernel?
<Sandres> idub, não faço ideia do que esteja falando
<idub> um patch pro kernel
<idub> diz fazer milagres
<Sandres> bom, não fiz isso.
<idub> http://geekfiles.altervista.org/pt/linux-come-applicare-la-%C2%ABpatch-dei-miracoli%C2%BB-senza-ricompilare-il-kernel/
<Sandres> não falo italiano Oo
<idub> hehhee
<idub> eu que devo ja estar viajando
<idub> num sei nem isntalar um kernel ja quero aplicar patch
<Sandres> bom, feliz último dia do ano pra você (:
<Sandres> achei algo interessante.. o gnash.
<idub> wue isso
<Sandres> ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Sandres> às vezes tenho problema com flash. tipo fullscreen, e essas coisas.. isso deve solucionar meu problema
<Sandres> ou, trazer mais dor de de cabeça, vou descobrir :P
<idub> ixiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<idub> youtube é bom ver pelo opera
<idub> 4 da matina e eu aqui tomando café
<Sandres> idub, você já tem café? estou morrendo de fome ainda :P
<idub> Sandres ta onde mano, malasia
<idub> veja so.. instalr kernel de um linux antigo no linux novo da pau??
<zer0ne> idub, Sandres está em São Cristovão RJ
<zer0ne> kkkk
<idub> hehehee
<zer0ne> e deve ta usando velox
<idub> ai ja é maldade
<idub> como ressucita uma palca mãe
<zer0ne> ixi mãe só pode ter uma... agora só madrasta
<Sandres> zer0ne, errou :P
<Sandres> estou em Vic. de Carvalho - Rio de Janeiro
<zer0ne> Sadrez eu sei
<zer0ne> mas ta usando velox
<Sandres> lógico, quem no rio não usa Velox? :p
<zer0ne> a velox direciona todos os IPs pro morro do tuiuti
<Sandres> não gosto dela n.n/
<zer0ne> eu moro na região dos lagos mas se tu for procurar meu ip
<zer0ne> mesmo endereço
<Sandres> ela vem com "manutenções" que ninguém sabe da onde veio
<zer0ne> hauhuaahu verdade
<Sandres> a gente liga pra lá, dizem que tava marcada, mas eu nunca sou avisado
<Sandres> sou avisado quando a internet não conecta
<zer0ne> mas relaxa, ta chegando no RJ a GVT
<zer0ne> já tem em algum lugares até
<zer0ne> alguns*
<Sandres> niterói tem
<Sandres> eu ainda não conheço
<zer0ne> aqui como é pior que o velho oeste, em 2014 chega :/
<Sandres> daí complica
<Sandres> vou testar o gnash
<zer0ne> bom vou nessa.. dormir minhas últimas 2h de 2010
<zer0ne> bom dia ae pra vcs
<Sandres> vai lá :P
<toter> Sandres: Qual a velocidade da sua net aí?
<toter> testa... www.speedtest.net
<Sandres> 256kb
<Sandres> se eu for testar agora, vai dá menos
<toter> muito caro colocar uma de 3 ou 6 mbits?
<Sandres> não, até que não
<Sandres> os limites que não agradam
<Sandres> a de 2mb tá R$ 103, considerando que eu já pago R$ 97 com esta
<toter> meu deus
<toter> espero que mude em breve esses preços
<toter> caro pacas em relação a outros países
<Sandres> é, é complicado :-/
<toter> R$ 97 para uma conexão de 256 kb?
<toter> vc. está curtindo com minha cara, não está?
<Sandres> não, plano antigo.
<Sandres> não mudei.
<Sandres> foi isso que eu disse, a de  2 mega está R$ 103
<Sandres> pela Oi Velox
<toter> Suíça... 50 mbits por 63 dólares por mês
<toter> :(
<toter> http://www.cablecom.ch/en/b2c/internet.htm
<Sandres> 50 mbits seriam bons
<toter> Putz.. vejo que muita gente interessada em linux no brasil
<toter> se nós tivéssemos acesso a uma internet mais rápida
<toter> por um preço mais acessível
<Sandres> bom, estou usando Linux
<toter> de vez em quando vem um cara aqui no canal... conversando assuntos avançados em linux
<toter> usando internet discada
<toter> :P
<Sandres> :P
<toter> gosto sempre de perguntar a velocidade da internet da galera aqui
<Sandres> linux pra mim ainda é difícil
<toter> Sandres: Vc. está usando Linux, mas imagina se vc. tivesse uma Internet de 25 mbits... Para testar distros, fazer updates
<toter> o tempo que vc. economizaria... e focalizar esse tempo para estudar mais ao invés de esperar 6 horas para uma distro baixar
<Sandres> tem de 100 mega, uai :P
<Sandres> não tem? falei besteira?
<Sandres> net virtua 100 mega
<toter> megabits? sério? quanto custa?
<Sandres> http://www.assinenet.com.br/NET_NetVirtua_BandaLarga_100mega.html
<Sandres> checa o site pra vê se é da net mesmo
<toter> eles não falam o preço para o consumidor não ter um ataque cardíaco, hehehe
<Sandres> :P
<Sandres> 50 mega tá R$ 439,90
<toter> Seletíssimas cidades apenas tem acesso
<Sandres> 100 mega deve estar mais que o salário mínimo
<toter> pelo menos o brasil tem internet de 100 mbits
<Sandres> :P
<idub> speedy fibra optica 30MB 99,00
<toter> mas só a corte real portuguesa e a burguesia tem acesso
<Sandres> R$ 29,90 por 512 kb
<Sandres> até que não é um mal preço
<toter> não é um mal preço... mas é uma mal velocidade
<toter> hehe
<idub> e eu usando pre paga a 115Kbps
<Sandres> :P
<Sandres> opa, vejo que minha internet não está tão ruim assim :P
<idub> 50MB/h
<Sandres> não sabia que existiam planos abaixo de 512 ainda...
<idub> Sandres conecto pelo celualr
<Sandres> ah sim
<idub> celular conexão gprs
<Sandres> daí é complicado
<toter> Essa Net Virtua é uma exceção pois pouquíssimas cidades têm acesso, e isso não vai mudar...
<idub> hehe
<toter> o futuro é o 4G
<idub> pra ver site ta bão pacas
<idub> 4G conecta a que vvelocidade?
<Sandres> sei que o 3G fica variando que é uma beleza na velocidade :P
<toter> Bom... nos estados unidos o termo 4G é usando de uma maneira completamente errada
<toter> pois tecnicamente falando
<toter> 4G é 100 mbits
<toter> mas....
<idub> usei 3G e chega a 1MB tranquilo
<toter> as empresas americanas usam como marketing
<toter> 4G chega a 10 mbits
<Sandres> que sorte, meu 3G não passa de 700kb
<Sandres> passava*
<toter> tem uma empresa nos isteitis chamada Clear www.clear.com
<toter> tecnologia 4g WiMAX
<toter> tem outras empresas que usam outras tecnologias
<toter> a T-Mobile usa uma chamada HSPA+ que teoricamente chega 21 mbits
<toter> sem cavucar buraco no chão para instalar fibra ótica
<toter> !
<toter> por isso o futuro no brasil vai ser 4g
<toter> mais barato
<Sandres> ah, qualé, não acredita que o Brasil pode chegar a ser um país de primeiro mundo?
<toter> Nenhuma empresa vai gastar bilhões cavucando o país todo para colocar fibra ótica
<toter> é um investimento absurdo
<Sandres> o Brasil errou em colocar os fios no alto :D
<toter> na áfrica o mesmo tb. está acontecendo
<toter> o futuro é wireless
<toter> O Brasil é grande demais para instalar fibra ótica
<Sandres> bom, vem trem aê.. Rio-SP
<Sandres> saindo aqui
<Sandres> bom dia aos que ficam
<idub> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<idub> aprendi a instalr o kernel
<idub> so queria compartilhar.. hehehe
<Sandres> pensei que tivesse comemorando minha partida
<idub> Sandres to desde aquela hora tentando fazer isso mano.
<Sandres> :P
<idub> 2hs pra aprender fazer isso
<Sandres> meus parabéns.
<idub> é noixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Sandres> feliz ano novo se eu não te ver mais
<Sandres> :P
<Sandres> fui por hoje
<idub> falowwwwwwwwwww
<idub> tem problema colocar kernel antino no 10.04
<k> Bom Dia :D
<idub> é noixxxxxx
<idub> quem conhece o antix
<k_> Alguem acordado?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/12/31/para-ver-o-hardware-de-um-pc-no-ubuntu-tipo-o-everest-do-windows/
<ptl> eu acordado
<pqatsi> dia
<pqatsi> ptl: vai dormir mano veio
<idub> ptl não dorme
<vitorlobo> ae pra quem curte banco de dados
<vitorlobo> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/emma-graphical-toolkit-for-mysql-database-developers-and-administrators.html
<mactimes> vitorlobo, O que ela tem de melhor que o workbench?
<vitorlobo> mactimes: n sei, nem o workbench eu conheço
<vitorlobo> so soltei uma dica q vi na net
<vitorlobo> :P
<mactimes> vitorlobo, "Ah"
<pqatsi> mactimes: viu o global notice?
<mactimes> pqatsi, sim
<pqatsi> bonitinho o canal
<pqatsi> so n da pra ficar mto tempo
<mactimes> pqatsi, Floodado, imagino.
<pqatsi> mactimes: bastante
<idub> um help.. que pasta eu pego os erros da inicialização do linux??
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não quer me dar uma mão no cão do inferno, não?
<pqatsi> aquele kerberos ainda?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Já está instalado.  Estou com uma dificuldade em resolver um problema dele com o DNS.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não estou conseguindo conectar com serviços Kerberizados remotamente utilizando o fqdn
<mactimes> pqatsi, A estação não conecta utilizando fqdn, só canonical.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Localmente, no servidor tá tudo uma beleza só.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Remotamente reclama por utilizar canonical name.
<pqatsi> o.0
<mactimes> pqatsi, kcmd: krb5_sname_to_principal failed: Hostname cannot be canonicalized
<mactimes> pqatsi, Com o fqdn: host unknown
<pqatsi> testa o dns com o dig
<pqatsi> e certifique-se que voce e autoridade pro fqdn
<mactimes> pqatsi, Vou ver.  Com o nslookup vai tranquilo
<mactimes> pqatsi, dig responde para o canonical e fqdn
<mactimes> pqatsi, Estranhamente, com ping o canonical responde, o fqdn retorna unknown host
<pqatsi> tem certeza q responde mesmo?
<pqatsi> oia se n e coisa do campo search
<mactimes> pqatsi, Olha o pastebin no pvt
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sim, é autoridade pro fqdn.  O problema persiste.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Enviei os dados para conexão ssh/screen no PVT
<pqatsi> guentamaoevei
 * Patricia Happy New Year | Joyeux Nouvel An | Feliz Año Nuevo | Buon anno
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sem fork bomb, por gentileza, acabei de instalar essa bodega pra testar o krb+ldap+smb+lula lelé.  Está completamente arreganhado, exceto pelo iptables.
 * mactimes tá guentanoamaoaquevei, pqatsi, mas se estiver enrolado aí _just_let_me_know_, resolvo isto depois que dormir. =)
<pqatsi> hahahahhahahahhaa
<pqatsi> mactimes: se vc for dormir :p
<mactimes> pqatsi, Bem, estou virado instalando essa joça, tenho compulsão por solucionar problemas...
<pqatsi> hahahahahahahha
<pqatsi> mactimes: calma mano
<pqatsi> revisa suas confs do bind enquanto do jeito na vida aqui
<mactimes> pqatsi, Eu tô calmo.  O sono dá esse efeito automaticamente.
<pqatsi> vai dormir o peste :p
<mactimes> pqatsi, E eu consigo sabendo que essa bodega não tá funcionando?
<pqatsi> claro que consesgue
<pqatsi> mactimes: sonha com o porco e com a lula
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, porco?
<pqatsi> orra mano
<pqatsi> nao conhece o porco????
<pqatsi> security fail
<mactimes> pqatsi, ???
<mactimes> pqatsi, define:porco
<pqatsi> http://www.snort.org/
<pqatsi> oreia
<MarceloVaz> eiuheiouhe
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ah, esse porco... Ainda não cheguei lá.  Acabei de instalar a joça.  Estou mais preocupado em colocar o resto rodando.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Só vou implementar segurança no final.
<pqatsi> eu falei pra vc sonhar com ele
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Estou mais preocupado com o cão do inferno agora.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Já mordeu minhas duas mãos.
<pqatsi> bota ele pra pular cerca
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Estou empurrando a outra cabeça com o pé!
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> isso foi altamente pornografico
<pqatsi> :p
<mactimes> pqatsi, Aff.  Só na sua mente pervertida...
<pqatsi> hahahahhaha
<mactimes> pqatsi, |(^_^)|
<pqatsi> mactimes: http://www.malvados.com.br/tirinha1457.jpg
<mactimes> pqatsi, Vou chutar o bind e reconfigurar
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> entao presta atencao na autoridade para local
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não há problema com autoridade.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ah, para local...
<mactimes> pqatsi, Hold on.
<pqatsi> ta vendo mac
<pqatsi> voce ta mto apressado
<idub> versão do ubuntu 10.10 aceita pentium 3??
<henrique> vcs estão conseguindo atualizar o sistema pelo gerenciador de atualização?
<pqatsi> pq nao conseguiriamos?
<henrique> eu não estou
 * pqatsi usa o server da fisica da usp direito
<henrique> onde altero o servidor?
<henrique> sou novo em linux
<pqatsi> sistema, administracao, gerenciador de atualizacao
<pqatsi> ai vai ter um botao configuracoes
<henrique> ok
<pqatsi> na aba aplicativos ubuntu
<pqatsi> muda o baixar de
<pqatsi> seleciona outros
<pqatsi> vai na parte do brasil
<pqatsi> seleciona ou o las.ic.unicamp.br ou o sft.if.usp.br
 * pqatsi prefere o segundo
<henrique> ah legal, ok obrigado
<YuriBokaleff7y59>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y59>  blz man
<Nilodanx52> como eu desa-tivo a criação de logs no ubuntu???
<Nilodanx52> eu não vejo o ubuntu tendo -problemas aki no not
<Nilodanx52> por tanto queria desativa-lo
<Nilodanx52> alguem sabe ae?
<Nilodanx52> lol ninguem?
<Sandres> Nilodanx52, difícil, véspera de ano novo :P
<Nilodanx52> hahahahah
<Sandres> eu li, mas não como te ajudar..
<Nilodanx52> é- mesmo
<Nilodanx52> esqueço que vai ser virada
<Nilodanx52> -kkk
<Sandres> Nilodanx52, não gosta? :P
<Nilodanx52> não ligo
<pqatsi> [31/12-13:51:58] -!- Nilodanx52 [~nilodanx5@189.104.49.124] has joined #ubuntu-br
<pqatsi> [31/12-13:52:18] < Nilodanx52> como eu desa-tivo a criação de logs no ubuntu???
<pqatsi> [31/12-13:52:56] < Nilodanx52> eu não vejo o ubuntu tendo -problemas aki no not
<pqatsi> [31/12-13:53:18] < Nilodanx52> por tanto queria desativa-lo
<pqatsi> [31/12-13:53:26] < Nilodanx52> alguem sabe ae?
<pqatsi> voce nao usa logs so pra ver problemas
<pqatsi> nao cometa essa babaquice
<Sandres> pqatsi, usuário novo, lembra?
<pqatsi> Sandres: i dont care
<Sandres> ubuntu, usuários novos. não complica D
<pqatsi> deletar logs e bobagem
<pqatsi> estao la, nao matam ninguem, nao brigam com seu cachorro
<pqatsi> e quando der pau, sao eles quem vao salvar vc
<Sandres> pqatsi, não precisa falar em babaquice :-D
<Sandres> não queremos ofender o amigo ali
<pqatsi> aaa me erra vai mano
<pqatsi> chama a atencao do poste na rua
<pqatsi> q ele ta mais interessado
 * pqatsi atira um tijolo no Sandres 
<Sandres> wtf?! que te deu hoje?!
<Nilodanx52> deve ser pq -sou um novato no ubuntu.
<Nilodanx52> e é virada
<Sandres> Nilodanx52, relaxa.. eles são boa gente, só não tem muita paciência
<Nilodanx52> da-i ele quer um pouco de sossego
<Nilodanx52> sossego ta certo?
<Nilodanx52> acho- que escrevi errado-
<Sandres> o que ele quis é.. matenha os logs.
<Sandres> não sei o porque, mas mantenha-os aí (:
<pqatsi> na
<pqatsi> o
<pqatsi> o que quero dizer e que remover logs e uma babaquice em qualquer lugar
<pqatsi> so se remove logs velhos
<pqatsi> coisa de 1 mes +- (referencia minha0
<pqatsi> mas desativar logging, e uma burrice sem precedentes
<pqatsi> alias, todo mundo fala mal do windows q isso que aquilo
<pqatsi> mas ninguem sabe que o windows tem um sistema de logs
<pqatsi> que é até bom, e que evitaria MUITAS formatacoes se fosse consultado
<pqatsi> ou seja, logs sao MUITO importantes
<Nilodanx52> eu to ligado- que ele tem
<Sandres> pode não ser burrice, só falta de conhecimento (y)
<Nilodanx52> ultilizei -muito quando- usava
<pqatsi> Sandres: nao me interessa
<pqatsi> :D
<Nilodanx52> porem nunca mais usei aki no ubuntu
<pqatsi> nao se desativa logs
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: nao interessa ²
<pqatsi> nao se desativa logs ²
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<pqatsi> eu tenho servidores netware com uptime de mais de 5 anos
<Nilodanx52> ;-)
<pqatsi> e mesmo eles tem logs rodando :D
<Sandres> e daí? não interessas
<Sandres> '-'
<pqatsi> (sim, novell netware, e eu tenho vergonha disso) :D
<Nilodanx52> pq?
<pqatsi> Sandres: your problem, not mine
<Sandres> seu problema, mantenha o que você tem
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: tem coisa melhor que novell
<Nilodanx52> =-O
<Nilodanx52> eu to cheg-andp- agpra memso...
<Nilodanx52> pois é o papo esta bom mais eu tenho uma festa pra montar agora
<Sandres> divirta-se (:
<pqatsi> vai fundo
<pqatsi> eu tb tenho
<pqatsi> o tweetdeck ta pronto
<pqatsi> o irssi e o empathy tb
<Nilodanx52> vou ter que sair
<pqatsi> vai ser de arromba :D
<Nilodanx52> auhsua-sh
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: boa sorte
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: mas so pra te responder
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: voce desativaria o rsyslog
<Nilodanx52> sim?
<pqatsi> :D
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<pqatsi> mas eu quis fazer vc desistir primeiro
<pqatsi> :D
<Nilodanx52> mais eu vou fazer i-sso
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> vlw
<Nilodanx52> kk
<Sandres> deus..
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> to zuando- mgente
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> fui
<Sandres> ele vai fazer..
<pqatsi> ai n e comigo
<Sandres> pra que ser tão duro com novos?
<pqatsi> porque a informacao nao tem que ser diferente porque ele e novo ou velho
<pqatsi> Sandres: duro foi quando EU comecei com linux que eu levei 1 mes pra colocar meu xfree pra funfar
<pqatsi> porque as linhas de modeline tinham que ser editadas na mao
<Sandres> desse jeito ele vai embora :/
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> eu fui?
<pqatsi> entao e questao de perseveranca
<pqatsi> alem do que
<pqatsi> o cara nao e um babaca, ele sabia o que era netware
<pqatsi> ainda me perguntou pq achava tosco
<pqatsi> o maluco sabe alguma coisa :D
<Sandres> cara, não é questão de perserverança :-/
<pqatsi> nao vou discutir
<pqatsi> conhecimento é conhecimento
<Sandres> ok, ok.
<pqatsi> nao vou dar peixe mastigado porque é iniciante nao
<Sandres> você não entende :/
<Sandres> às vezes só quero que meu pc funcione, só isso.. não acontece com você também?
<pqatsi> ele nao quer que o pc dele funcione
<pqatsi> ele tem o pc funfando e quer desativar logs
<Sandres> ele não sabia que seria uma má ideia desativar logs
<pqatsi> voce quer tratar o cara como se fosse um idiota
<pqatsi> novamente
<pqatsi> [31/12-14:14:45] < pqatsi> o cara nao e um babaca, ele sabia o que era netware
<pqatsi> [31/12-14:14:51] < pqatsi> ainda me perguntou pq achava tosco
<pqatsi> claro que sabia :D
<Sandres> ok, ok.
<Sandres> então, ele queria desativar porque sabia que era errado e só veio perguntar por perguntar ou pra vê se conseguia fazer uma burrada
<Sandres> você tem toda razão, não discutamos
<pqatsi> veio pergutnar porque nao sabia
<pqatsi> tanto foi q depois de encher o saco dele eu respondi a pergunta
<Sandres> como faço pra montar cd mesmo?
<Sandres> aliás, imagem iso
<pqatsi> man genisofs
<pqatsi> Sandres: e isso nao e um rtfm
<Sandres> é sim :P
<pqatsi> nao e nao
<pqatsi> oia la pra vc ver
<Sandres> mas vou ler, eu não sabia o nome do comando
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> genisoimage
 * pqatsi ficando maluco
<Sandres> ué, acho que eu não montava assim
<pqatsi> Sandres: nao seria RTFM se esse mesmo manual nao tivesse uma section chamada Examples
<pqatsi> exatamaente com o que vc quer
<Sandres> preciso de algo novo no Linux, até agora só fiz o que eu já fazia no Windows
<pqatsi> Sandres: tem medo de ingles?
<Sandres> não tenho, não compreendo bem
 * Patricia voltei :D
<Sandres> mas não*
<Patricia> Sandres: oque se passa?
<Sandres> Patricia, primeiro ele me arremessou um tijolo, daí a gente falou do novato
<Sandres> daí agora quero montar uma imagem iso
<pqatsi> Sandres: entao la vai
<pqatsi> Sandres: nem reclama, man genisoimage e vai direto pra sessao de examples
<Patricia> mount -o loop /pastaOrigem/nomeDoArquivo.iso /media/PastaDestino
<Patricia> nao seria isso?
<pqatsi> Sandres: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<pqatsi> Patricia: nao
<pqatsi> ele quer CRIAR a iamgem
<pqatsi> ele q expressou mal
<Sandres> eu falei montar, não?
<Patricia> mm
<pqatsi> LOL
<Patricia> o.o
<Romil> boa tarde
<Romil> que historia é essa de arremessar tijolos ?
<pqatsi> montar imagem pra mim e criar imagem :p
<Sandres> desculpa :P..
<pqatsi> Romil: curiosa
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> boa tarde Romil
<Romil> boa
<Sandres> é que eu tava aqui reclamando do jeito como ele fala com os novatos, ele teve a brilhante ideia do tijolo :D
<Romil> pqatsi, pois é colega
<Romil> alguem ai teve problema pra conectar no msn via empathy?
<Sandres> pera aê, vou ver
<Romil> aqui nao pega nem com reza
<Sandres> aqui conectou
<Sandres> as duas contas do msn que eu tenho, tá normal.
<pqatsi> Romil: faz um teste
<pqatsi> kill -9 `ps aux | grep butterfly | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $2 } '`
<pqatsi> roda cego isso ai
<pqatsi> ele vai reclamar que deu um erro de protocolo no empathy
<pqatsi> ai vc manda ele reconectar
<pqatsi> Sandres: as vezes o butterfly da uma louca, e ele tem que ser morto via pid mesmo)
<Romil> humm
<Sandres> quando eu usava kurumin tinha o gaim, gaim virou pidgin?
<Romil> pidgin tambem nao conecta
<Romil> acho que a microsoft mexeu no protocolo de novo
<Sandres> aqui tá conectando normal :-/
<Sandres> pode ser uma pergunta meio idiota, mas como eu fecho o manual? :$
<pqatsi> Sandres: q
<Sandres> apertei Ctrl Z
<Sandres> fechou também :P
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> killall man
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> ele suspendeu so
<Sandres> tá bonito, eu não posso ver, tá ótimo.
<Bia> OI
<Sandres> olá
<Sandres> vou lá
<Sandres> obrigado pela ajuda Patricia, pqatsi
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> Sandres acredito q nem precisa agradecer
<Patricia> humm deixa para la :P
<pqatsi> o.0
<marvel> quando ubuntu detecta o driver automaticamente e instala ele baixa qual driver prietario ou que ta no repositorio ?
<pqatsi> o ubuntu tem os drivers que ele baixa
<pqatsi> grossa
<Fixo> alguem sabe me dizer porque que nao consigo acessar os arquivos da minha lixeira? ela tem 51 itens, mas clicando nela nao aparece nada
<marvel> quando ubuntu detecta o driver automaticamente e instala ele baixa qual driver prietario ou que ta no repositorio ?
<pqatsi> [31/12-14:41:29] < pqatsi> o ubuntu tem os drivers que ele baixa
<pqatsi> marvel: tudo que o ubuntu instala é do repositorio
<pqatsi> so que algumas coisas ele so pode instalar se voce consentir
<marvel> pqatsi pq aki congela a imagem depois de ter instalado o driver e nao consigo resolver
<marvel> passo vergonha com meus amigos pq eles falam q windows nao trava e linux travakkkkkkk
<marvel> pode me ajudar resolver
<pqatsi> eles falam merda
<marvel> como falam
<pqatsi> porque ninguem sabe o porque dos 2 sistemas operacionais
<pqatsi> manda o povo ller um log de windows e nem sabem onde fica
<marvel> mas eu nao ligo eles nao sabe q falam
<pqatsi> (e sim, o windows tem sistema de log)
<pqatsi> marvel: entao desencana
<Romil> resolvi meu pro com msn
<Romil> é bug no telepathy, instalei o protocolo msn-pecan, criei conta com ele e conectou normal
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> msn-pecan e burro
<pqatsi> Romil: o butterfly e melhor. so crasha as vezes
<pqatsi> mas ele nao birra com trf de arquivos por exemplo
<Romil> nao adianta ser melhro se nao funfa
<pqatsi> funfa
<Romil> quero algo que funcione
<Romil> aqui nao
<pqatsi> como disse, AS VEZES ele trava
<pqatsi> outra
<pqatsi> Romil: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<Romil> cara, nao consegui conectar com ele de jeito nenhum
<pqatsi> Romil: para de reclamar, eu ja sei o que é que tem ai
<Romil> e nem é culpa do sistema porque esta recem instalado
<pqatsi> oia que te passei e ve se vc acha q vale a pena
<Romil> nao entendi o que vc quer que eu veja.
<Romil> tenho que baixar algum pacote?
<pqatsi> eu nao quero nada
<pqatsi> eu to te propondo esse repositorio
<pqatsi> que tem os ultimos empathy e telepathy compilados
<pqatsi> bem mais novos que no repo
<pqatsi> eu to usando e me faz feliz
<Romil> entendi
<pqatsi> se vc achar util pra vc
<pqatsi> apt-add-repository ppa:empathy/ppa
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Romil> no found
<Romil> deve ter algo errado no link
<Romil> deixa eu pesquizar aqui
<pqatsi> oia no link la
<pqatsi> ta no site
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> apt-add-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa
<pqatsi> malz
<Romil> atualizei, da no mesmo. erro de rede
<Romil> nao conecta
<Romil> e as configs de servidor e porta sao as mesmas do msn-pecan
<Romil> no msn-pecan tem a opçao de metodo http, mas nao usei esse metodo, deixei config padrao
<pqatsi> o ceus
<pqatsi> mata o butterfly
<pqatsi> ele as vezes agarra
<pqatsi> eu ja te falei
<pqatsi> nao e bug
<pqatsi> na verdade e o seguinte
<pqatsi> o protocolo do msn nao e muito educado com queda de conexoes
<pqatsi> e a unica coisa que o butterfly engasga
<Romil> ele nem mesmo tenta conectar, da logo erro de rede apos configurar
<Romil> sabe onde ele guarda as configuraçoes de contas? procurei nas pastas ocultas do usuario mas nao tinha nada do empathy lá
<pqatsi> .config
<ubottu-br> pqatsi: (config <name> [<value>]) -- If <value> is given, sets the value of <name> to <value>. Otherwise, returns the current value of <name>. You may omit the leading "supybot." in the name if you so choose.
<pqatsi> alguma coisa
<Romil> humm
<Romil> vou da ruma olha.
<Romil> encontri a pasta mas nao tem nada sobre conexoes na pasta
<Romil> vou procurar na pasta usr
<GPE> boa tarde
<GPE> alguém sabe algum programa de legenda q seja fácil para executar?
<pqatsi> legenda de que?
<ptl> I am the legend
<pqatsi> ptl: vai dormir patola :D
<ptl> :(
<GPE> eu abaixei um filme q falava ser dublado
<GPE> mas fui ver... é original
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> como voce abaixou o filme, coloclou uma escopeta na cabeca dele e forcou ele a abaixar?
<GPE> melhor
<GPE> baixe
<marvel> pqatsi vc sabe como posso resover o poblema de congelamento aki que aconteçe?
<GPE> baixei
<GPE> o abaixei pqatsi vou socando vara na arrobada da sua mãe
<marvel> nao aparece nada nos log quando aconteçe o travamento
<pqatsi> !abuso | [31/12-15:20:08] < GPE> o abaixei pqatsi vou socando vara na arrobada da sua mãe // [31/12-15:20:24] -!- GPE [~gustavo@187.10.70.60] has quit [Quit: Saindo]
<ubottu-br> [31/12-15:20:08] < GPE> o abaixei pqatsi vou socando vara na arrobada da sua mãe // [31/12-15:20:24] -!- GPE [~gustavo@187.10.70.60] has quit [Quit: Saindo]: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<pqatsi> cara n sabe brincar, foi mal
<ptl> marvel: mas seu syslog tá configurado direito? e no console, não aparece nada?
<ptl> sua mãe, arrobada? Ela é op do canal, pqatsi?
<ptl> só tou vendo arrobados o ChanServ e o ubottu-br :P
<pqatsi> UHAuHAuHAuHauhUAHuHA boa
<marvel> pqatsi  nao aparece
<marvel> vou ate olhar de novo
<marvel> vazio pqatsi nao tem nada
 * thls queimou a lasanha do almoço -.-
<ptl> Ainda bem que não estava assando roscas, hein?
<tkcientista> roscas opa
<tkcientista> cade?
<LuAn_> Oi
<LuAn_> estou tendo um problema, não tem gcc instalado no ubuntu server, como instalo?
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pqatsi> e o minimo para compilacao de pacotes
<LuAn_> blz
<LuAn_> pqatsi posso colar no canal?
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> !pastebin
<pqatsi> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<adorilson> pqatsi, qm defini essa mensagens automáticas ?
<LuAn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549145/
<ptl> "define"
<ptl> defini é primeira pessoa
<ptl> "eu" defini
<pqatsi> LuAn_: voce tem que instalar as lib de devel
 * Patricia Voltei
<pqatsi> apt-cache search mysql | grep -dev
 * ptl Patricia voltou
<LuAn_> C/ pqatsi / : thk
<LuAn_> grep: unknown directories method
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> apt-cache search mysql | grep \-dev
<pqatsi> sacola
<lecram> boa tarde
<ptl> grep -- -dev
<ptl> grep \-dev não vai adiantar. \- == -
<LuAn_> grep: unknown directories method
<ptl> apt-cache search mysql | grep -- -dev
<ptl> isso vai funcionar, LuAn_
<pqatsi> serve tb
<ptl> também não... o \-dev não funciona, é o mesmo que -dev
 * pqatsi sempre erra esses echoes
<LuAn_> deu ¶:D~~
<LuAn_> valeu.
<LuAn_> C/ Masduqe|Off / , continua o mesmo erro. :s
<LuAn_> o.O
<pqatsi> ?
<ptl> o que é esse C/ que voce coloca?
<pqatsi> ta maluco?
<pqatsi> deve ser mirc scripting
<LuAn_> é o script da minha irmã
<LuAn_> kkk
<pqatsi> [31/12-17:34:17] [FreeNode] -LuAn_(LuAn@187.80.106.92)- * Estou usando •Cebolinhav9.3• www.cajau.com com mIRC 6.35 BR :
<pqatsi> rs
<ptl> credo
<LuAn_> uso o irssi
<pqatsi> LuAn_: sabemos
<ptl> Bailaaaa tu cuerpo, alegria, Macarena
<pqatsi> arghhhh
<pqatsi> pelamor ne vey
<idub> msn ta fora do ar??
<LuAn_> ao
<LuAn_> não
<idub> LuAn_ aqui não to conseguindo conectar
<idub> usei pidgin, messenger e nada
<LuAn_> C/ idub / : tá normal aqui
<LuAn_> não caiu
<virtu> desisti de comprar um notebook novo
<ptl> uhuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * ptl rebolando ao som de Derb - Derb
<rickwap> boa noite pessoal
<ptl> Boua noite!
<rickwap> feliz 2011 a tods, aqui falta 40mits para 2011
<ptl> Onde é o seu "aqui"?
<rickwap> mocambique
<rickwap> africa
<ptl> Que longe! O que faz aí?
<rickwap> viver com meus pais que tao trabalhando aki
<rickwap> ae velho vou sair minha mae completa anos a meia noite
<rickwap> feliz ano novo a todos
<rickwap> boas entradas
<rickwap> fui-me
<Sandres> feliz ano, pessoas do IRC
<Sandres> ano novo*
<xGrind> Sandres; \o
<xGrind> alguem ae usa pidgin?
<xGrind> ou empathy
<pqatsi> yo
<idub> Sandres pra todos nos mano..
<xGrind> pqatsi; usa msn-pecan?
<pqatsi> NAO!
<pqatsi> odeio essa merda
<xGrind> pq?
 * pqatsi usa butterfly e na otem problemas com isso
<pqatsi> porque todo mundo usa implementacao VELHA sem necessidade
<idub> eu uso xGrid
<idub> w não ta conectando
<idub> tant5o no win cxomo no linux
<idub> ja tentei em 2 maquinas e nada
<xGrind> idub; pidgin?
<xGrind> qual versao?
<pqatsi> ms troca certificado de servidor? atualiza o telepathy??? NAO! vira pro pecan!
<xGrind> eu to com o 2.7.3 rodando de boa aki
<pqatsi> toupeiras
<idub> isso
<Sandres> eu conecto pelo emesene normal aqui D:
<pqatsi> xGrind: atualize o empathy e pronto
<pqatsi> apt-add-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa
<xGrind> empathy eu nao tenho sorte kk
<xGrind> nao aparece a lista
<xGrind> prefiro pidgin
<pqatsi> perguntou pq?
<xGrind> eu to conectado. to testando o msn-pecan em 1 conta
 * pqatsi grosso
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# ps aux | grep butterfly | grep -v grep
<pqatsi> leleobhz  3827  0.0  0.8 127052 32568 ?        S    08:21   0:30 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-butterfly
<pqatsi> orgulho
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~#
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> btw
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# aptitude show empathy | grep Vers
<pqatsi> Versão: 2.32.1-0ubuntu1
<idub> aqui num conecta em nenhum
<idub> telepaty, pidgin, emessene
<xGrind> idub; tenta o msn-pecan entao
<pqatsi> to falando :p
<xGrind> eu consigo usar pidgin, emesene e amsn aki
<xGrind> mas amsn é horrivel kk
<xGrind> prefiro pidgin \o
<xGrind> uso xubuntu. meu hardware é fraco ;x
<idub> tmb.. pidgin uso o portable ..
<idub> muito bom
<xGrind> pqatsi; esse butterfly é o empathy q vem no ubuntu? normaL?
<xGrind> ou outra versao
<pqatsi> xGrind: do ppa
<pqatsi> como dissoe
<pqatsi> [31/12-20:09:45] < pqatsi> apt-add-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa
<pqatsi> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa
<xGrind> queria um plugin pro pidgin igual do emesene. pra bloquear emoticon
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pqatsi> simples
<xGrind> gosto disso no emesene
<xGrind> tem uns animal q cada letra e' um emoticon dae trava as vezes a tela ¬¬
<ptl> nossa
<ptl> nem fale
<ptl> meu irmão é assim
<xGrind> kk
<ptl> sem contar as abreviações incompreensíveis
<ptl> e os emoticons serem imensos
<ptl> cada frase dele ocupa a janela toda
<ptl> cretino do cacete... vontade de dar um soco nele
<ptl> e ficam piscando, distrai a atenção!!!
<xGrind> hauah
<xGrind> eu tenho q esperar carregar os emoticon pra poder ler
<xGrind> pqatsi; empathy nao tem emoticon ne?
 * Patricia Feliz pc novo '***tu chegarás até este ponto e daqui não passarás***'
<idub> so conecta @mac.com
 * ptl empurra Patricia
 * Patricia empurra ptl para o abismo nas trevas
<idub> xDrid ranco tudo isso
<xGrind> Patricia; pc novo eu quero
<idub> tivesse como conectar no msn via irc hehe
<ptl> credo
<Patricia> xGrind :)
<Patricia> <idub> tivesse como conectar no msn via irc hehe
<Patricia> mas tem
<Patricia>  /server irc.net
<xGrind> flws \o
<Patricia> account add msn user@hotmail.com senha
<xGrind> bitlbee
<Patricia> account on
<Patricia> pronto
<Patricia> :D
<xGrind> eu usava kk
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> esqueci de dizer
<Patricia> ctrl+t
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Feliz calendario novo para todos :D
<xGrind> http://desciclo.pedia.ws/wiki/IRC
<Patricia> :)
<idub> gente boa!!
<lecram_wise> opa
<idub> rede dar pau essa hora ferrou
<idub> irc e torrent ta normal..
<idub> http e pidgin caido.. esfolado
<Patricia> se estiver baixando
<Patricia> acredito q seja normal cair
<Patricia> vai q a velo da net esteja mals
<Patricia> :S
<idub> Patricia depois do meio dia ficou pessimo..
<idub> fogo..
<idub> mas é assim que é .. tem dias que não funciona direito internet
<Patricia> bombeiro
<Patricia> tentou mudar o dns
<Patricia> mmmm
<idub> ja reiniciei
<idub> mas ta estranho..
<Patricia> vou ler sobre anatomia vou fechar o irc :)
<idub> o torrent ta baixando em velocidade normal de todo dia
<idub> so paginas e menssageiros que não ta conectando
<idub> blz Patricia
<idub> boa leitura
<ptl> você faz medicina, Patricia?
<ptl> anatomia humana? de verdade?
<Patricia> obrigada idub
<Patricia> ptl: nao mas tambem nao faço ciencia da computação e leio sobre quase tudo relacionado ao pc
<Patricia> desde quando precisa fazer medicina para aprender sobre anatomia
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> me interessa essa parte 'Célula nervosa '
<Patricia> fui
<ptl> não precisa, inclusive eu fiz mestrado em biologia molecular com essa mesma premissa
<ptl> mas estou curioso sobre o motivo dessa sua ecleticidade toda e por que estaria lendo sobre anatomia.
<ptl> célula nervosa não faz parte especificamente de anatomia, faz?
<idub> conhecimento
<idub> so os tolos acham que ja sabem o suficiente
<ptl> é, concordo com isso!
<ptl> sempre é bom aprender mais
<idub> ptl conhecimento é bom, principalmente no buteco..
<ptl> não digo que todo conhecimento é útil (é fácil dar contra-exemplos) mas em geral aprender mais sobre quase qualquer coisa é louvável.
<idub> uma pessoa ecletica tem assunto a noite toda..kk
<idub> ptl houve uma geração que precisava absorver conhecimento, nos somos de uma geração que tem de saber filtrar informações
<ptl> Boa sacada. É verdade. A internet cospe muito conhecimento inútil em cima da gente.
<ptl> É uma das razões pelas quais eu não assisto televisão.
<idub> informação não é conhecimento..
<idub> A caixa burra
<idub> não lembro quem a chama assim[/
<ptl> É um ótimo nome, hahahua!! Vou passar a me referir à tevê desse jeito.
<idub> ptl falando nisso http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CCUQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.acidezmental.xpg.com.br%2Ftop_10_mulheres_mais_burras_e_gostosas.html&ei=NWMeTbvPNcT58Ab5wZGlDg&usg=AFQjCNFB_h7ulC_W7d1vZNzN_SEgPi2Umw&sig2=6ZycA0TsWe6RsvKLTX3RMQ
<freud_1956> boa noite senhores e feliz ano !!! Fui
<gar0t0> iae galera :)
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-01
<Patricia> O sistema nervoso somático é o responsável pela transmissão das informações de nossos sentidos (audição, visão, paladar, olfato) ao SNC (sistema nervoso central), e, também, por conduzir os impulsos nervosos do SNC aos músculos esqueléticos. No caso das respostas motoras, esta ação será voluntária, pois, pode ser controlada conscientemente.
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> >>> pqatsi
 * Patricia espero que esse 2011 o brasil tenha mais respeitos e menos preconceitos, <'nao sei para que esperar o que nunca vai acontecer'>
<idub> Patricia somos seres em evolução, portanto neste planeta (ou plano) sempre havera a inverdade, preconceito e escravos..
<idub> faz parte da nossa evoluçaõ..
<Nuevo_Die> idub mas porque querem sao tolos e bobos etc
<abarahc> ae
<Sandres> feliz ano novo :D
<Nuevo_Die> :)
<Nuevo_Die> idem Sandres
<Sandres> Nuevo_Die, :D
<Nuevo_Die> :)
<Cranick> Patricia: Que o Ano Novo, seja tudo de bom! E traga do inicio ao fim, muita Paz, Saúde, Amor e presperidade. Obrigado, remove meu ban
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, por aqui...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> eita surpresa boa! :)
<W0RL0CK_2011> Feliz 2011 pra todo o mundo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> feliz ano novo
<annak1408> sim peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, ;)
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, bom dia de 2011 for you. :)
<xGrind> igualmente \o
<marvel> meu ubuntu congela a imagem quando vejo filme. alguem ja passou pelo msm poblema
<peregrinator_six> marvel, bom dia!
<GeekZen> Feliz Ano NOVO também
<marvel> bom dia peregrinator_six
<marvel> feliz ano novo pra todos e sucesso 2011
<peregrinator_six> especifica o problema, detalha mais ele... Ele trava em qulqyr video ou em um formato especifico de arquivo de video...!?
<GeekZen> o que aconteceu com a ursinha?
<marvel> todos os video  e quando to usando ele no dia dia  tambem
<peregrinator_six> marvel, ele tava normal ou nunca rodou video direito ai...?!
<marvel> nao ele nunca rodou video aki
<peregrinator_six> marvel, me faz um favor...
<marvel> eu ja venho com esse poblema deste instalaçao dele
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; usa o ubuntu 10.04 ou 10.10?
<marvel> 10.10
<marvel> baixei direto do site do ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> marvel, vai na sua pasta Home e dá play no video .ogg que vem no ubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> marvel, uso o Ubuntu 10.10 32-Bits!
<marvel> sim 32 bist
<peregrinator_six> marvel, assim que fizer me diz o que aconteceu ai...
<marvel> peregrinator_six nao tem video la na pasta home
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> marvel, "Examples"
<marvel> agora aki conversando com vc ele acabou de congela !
<peregrinator_six> xii..
<peregrinator_six> tá estranho em...
<marvel> so mouse funciona
<marvel> acabei de da play no filme so ouço musica
<peregrinator_six> o qeu lhe falei...?!
<marvel> e congela  a imagem tambem
<peregrinator_six> sempre foi assim ou só com o Ubuntu 10.10...?!
<marvel> isso vem desto 9.10
<marvel> ate com mandriva,fedora
<peregrinator_six> eu em...
<peregrinator_six> então tá parecendo treta do hardware... :s
<peregrinator_six> qual sua placa VGA...?!
<marvel> eu ja testei todos linux aki todos acontece eu ja troquei hardare
<marvel> sim obord
<peregrinator_six> po ai é macumba pesada... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSAUH
<marvel> :d
<peregrinator_six> marvel, qual seu chip set de video on-board...?!
<marvel> nvidia
<peregrinator_six> 6100...?!
<marvel> sim
<annak1408> marvel,
<marvel> acho q sim deja confirma aki
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho esse e nunca me deu nenhum problema e já testei mais de 10 distros com ele! :)
<annak1408> marvel, os drivers são do repositório do ubuntu
<annak1408> ??
<peregrinator_six> marvel, tenho uma iedeia...
<peregrinator_six> marvel, se tem o live cd ai...?!
<marvel> meu chipset e nvidia 7025
<peregrinator_six> melhor que o meu!
<peregrinator_six> marvel, se tem o live cd ai...?!
<marvel> annak1408 sim
<marvel> sao do repositorio ele detectou e instalou automatico
<marvel> peregrinator tenho sim um live cd
<peregrinator_six> faz o seguinte antes de tudo, roda o live cd e vai na pasta que lhe falei antes, a "Examples" e roda o video e ve se ele tá legalzinho pelo live cd e depois volta aqui... Pod ser...?!
<marvel> vc ja sabe o que e?
<marvel> sim  mas no live cd vou ter q baixar o drive tambem ?
<peregrinator_six> não!
<peregrinator_six> o video é .ogg!
<marvel> sim volto ja
<peregrinator_six> o UBuntu já o terá capacidade de ler!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<marvel> volto ja
<peregrinator_six> beleza!
<annak1408> marvel tenta instalar o 260 do site da nvidia
<annak1408> peregrinator_six, fui rodar uma vez o ubuntu 10.4 em live cd e me apareceu que eu tinha que instalar os drivers restritos da placa, o pq disso ??
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> ah tá...
<peregrinator_six> o Ubuntu não vem com os drivers restritos não, é por isso...
<ptl> os drivers restritos são drivers binários sem código-fonte, de origem proprietária
<annak1408> dessa ultima não pediu pq nem mexi nessa parte de configuração
<ptl> o kernel não os traz por não serem software livre
<annak1408> eu sei
<ptl> então o ubuntu, pra ter maior suporte a dispositivos, os inclui como opcionais
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, tá usando o Ubuntu...?!
<ptl> é que durante a instalação normal, annak1408, o ubuntu pode baixar esses drivers da internet
<ptl> mas não pode redistribuí-los nos seus CDs
<ptl> assim, o live cd vem sem eles
<marvel> peregrinator_six  voltei com live cd nao congela  imagem nao
<marvel> disem q drive de video do nvidia tem bug sinistro
<peregrinator_six> marvel, problema de driver tá me parecendo isso ai..
<marvel> ja ouvi por ai isso
<ptl> bugs que não dá pra ninguém de fora consertar porque não têm acesso ao código-fonte
<marvel> como vou fazer pra resolver
<peregrinator_six> marvel, segue o que a annak1408 disse..
<annak1408> peregrinator_six, para fazer manutenção quando me ocorre algum problema aqui
<ptl> realmente um absurdo
<peregrinator_six> tenta por o ultimo driver da nVidia!
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, a boa filha a casa torna! ;)
<marvel> mas ta o ultimo drive recomendavel
<peregrinator_six> marvel, não...
<peregrinator_six> não por este modo ai não...
<annak1408> marvel, eu uso no slack numa boa
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe mostrar...
<annak1408> tem que dar init 3
<annak1408> ao se logar no terminal
<annak1408> instalar os readers
<annak1408> headers
<annak1408> e dar um sudo sh nvidiaxxxxxx.run
<peregrinator_six> marvel, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2562
<LuAn_> happy new year
<LuAn_> ¶;x~~
<peregrinator_six> toter, bom dia.
<marvel> peregrinator_six  to atualizando drive de video parece que eu li aqui que meu drive nao e  o atualizado do fabricante
<peregrinator_six> marvel, favor fazer isso no sistema instalado valeu...?! ;)
<marvel> ai ele diz uns comando oonde posso baixar uma atualizaçao que nao tem no repositorio ou sei-la
<marvel> sim no sytema instalaodo  to fazendo agora
<peregrinator_six> :D
<annak1408> marvel, eh sim
<annak1408> quando baixei o meu vai desde 6100 até 6800
<marvel> obrigado pela ajuda peregrinator_six  e annak1008  obrigado memo espero que essa atualizaçao resolva aki o poblema
<peregrinator_six> marvel, esperamos borther! :D
<peregrinator_six> brother..
<annak1408> http://www.nvidia.com.br/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.29-driver-br.html marvel
<marvel> vou ver agora  annak1408
<marvel> vou renicia aki pra ver se ja deu certo :D
<marvel> volto ja
<annak1408> oie marvel
<marvel> voltei
<annak1408> deu ??
<marvel> agora vou ver um filme por 20 min pra ve se vou ter memo bug
<marvel> :D
<annak1408> marvel, ate as 260 tinah um bug de bufferização por isso estava dando essesbugs
<annak1408> na verdade antes dqessa versão
<marvel> annak1408 como assim ?
<marvel> minha e onbord 7025 nvidia e bem atual nao era pra ter esse tipo de poblema
<annak1408> não era msm
<annak1408> a minha 6200 conm driver vesa no slack dava com o xine
<peregrinator_six> a Nvidia tem dado uns vacilos bizzarros ultimamente...
<marvel> itao qual e o melhor chip set pra linux ai troco de placa mae
<annak1408> dai instalei o 260 continuou o problema dai taquei o vlc
<marvel> :D
<annak1408> e parou
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2246
<peregrinator_six> http://www.baboo.com.br/conteudo/modelos/Bug-em-driver-pode-queimar-placas-de-video_a38240_z345.aspx
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> brincadeira isso me... AFF!
<marvel> coloquei filme pra roda aki
<marvel> ate agora nada :D:D:D:D
<annak1408> peregrinator_six, isso só aconte3ce de fazer overclock errado
<marvel> filme ta  rodando ja a 1 min :D
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, não..
<peregrinator_six> é coisa de driver porco mesmo.....
<marvel> a  gem congelou de novo :S
<peregrinator_six> xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
<marvel> nao tenho sorte vou ver filme msm no dvd da tv mesmo
<peregrinator_six> marvel, posso lhe recomendar uma plaquinha de video off board man...?!
<annak1408> peregrinator_six, ati ainda não funciona muito bem
<annak1408> no linux
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, RSRSRSRSRS
<annak1408> com o proprietário
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, ai se brincou comigo né fiota...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<marvel> vou ter que fazer isso mas essa maquina aki nao tem uma placa desente onbord mesmo tenho q admitir
<peregrinator_six> eu to usando ela aqui sem nem precisar de driver! \o/
<marvel> vlw gente mesmo assim pela ajuda
<annak1408> marlop,  verifica se sua placa não precisa de mais memória compartilhada
<peregrinator_six> boa!
<annak1408> me desculpe marvel
<annak1408> a minha é off
<peregrinator_six> marvel, tá compartilhando quanto de memo com o video interno ai...?!
<marvel> 2 giga
<peregrinator_six> marvel, quanto disso tá no video interno...?!
<marvel> placa por padrao abre 64 eu coloquei pra abri 256 pra ver se resolvia o poblema
<peregrinator_six> com certeza
<marvel> e tenho 2 pente de 1 giga
<peregrinator_six> a minha off board aqui é isso!
<annak1408> marvel, serie 6 tem que ser 512 se não não rola
<marvel> tem q ser uma offbord
<annak1408> pode ser tb
<peregrinator_six> marvel,  ai a minha ai ó... http://www.boadica.com.br/pesquisa/multi_placavideo/precos?ClasseProdutoX=2&CodCategoriaX=7&XG=4&XJ=4&modelo=Sapphiretech|HD+4350+1GB+DDR2&regiao=&preco_min=&preco_max=
<marvel> 512 e uma boa vou ver uma de 1 giga :D talves fica bem melhor
<xGrind> alguem ja testou o instantbird?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, que isso uai...?! 0o
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; mensageiro instantaneo q usa o gecko e libpurple
<marvel> shop de informatica e aki perto  de casa :D
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, GTK+...!?
<xGrind> e'
<marvel> eu usso  pidgin
<peregrinator_six> gostei!
<peregrinator_six> manda ai o link..
<xGrind> foda q ainda é novo. ta em desenvolvimento
<peregrinator_six> aff
<peregrinator_six> equece...
<xGrind> mas promete hein ;D
<peregrinator_six> esquece..
<peregrinator_six> mas mesmo assim, manda ai o link!
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<xGrind> da pra usar addon como todo produto mozilla
<xGrind> http://instantbird.com/
<peregrinator_six> cergando....
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> *cargando
<annak1408> instant bird quantos protocolos ele suporta ??
<xGrind> varios
<peregrinator_six> marvel, esse plaquinha ai que lhe mostrei nem precisa de driver pra ativar os efeitos do compiz! \o/
<xGrind> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/instantbird.htm
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, Empathy fundido com o Pidgin po... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHASH
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> ainda vai fica bom ;D
<peregrinator_six> mas parece-me bem promissor mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<LuAn_> quem aí tá rico?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, mas se o aMSN2 for tudo o que ele tá parecendo que vai ser, já erá, vai ser o meu fiel e único! :D
<LuAn_> diz logo, não esconde.
<LuAn_> ¶;x~~
<peregrinator_six> eu..
<xGrind> eu gosto do pidgin ;D
<peregrinator_six> não!
<LuAn_> kkk
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, também!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<marvel> vlw boa noite
<marvel> ou bomdia :D
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia!
<peregrinator_six> acho que nao vou dormir hoje não..
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> mentira..
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUASHA
<peregrinator_six> tenho que dormir, afinal de contas estou sem dormir desde 2010! \o/
<annak1408> ja to testando aqui o instantbird
<xGrind> kk
<peregrinator_six> annak1408, fominha do caramba..
<annak1408> e tá funcionando
<peregrinator_six> claro né...
<LuAn_> kkkkkkk
<annak1408> vou trocar meu pidgin
<peregrinator_six> uai..
<xGrind> annak1408; nem troca. kk
<xGrind> pidgin ainda é melhor
<peregrinator_six> śo pego isso ai quando cair no repo...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ta la ja kk
<xGrind> vai na central e procura
<peregrinator_six> Pidgin é o Im oficial dos guereiros Jedais! :D
<annak1408> peregrinator_six, quando vc pensa que nõ tem no ubuntu já tem
<peregrinator_six> *guerreiros!
<peregrinator_six> então é isso..
<peregrinator_six> mas não vou agora não...
<peregrinator_six> :p
<annak1408> unica coisa ruim desse que ja achei
<annak1408> uso slack com xfce e ele não mostra o tray icon
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<peregrinator_six> da-lhe slackware.... :p
<annak1408> vo fazer o seguinte criar um icone na area de trabalho dele
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, esse é o ano das novidades cara, Ubuntu 11, Emesene 2, aMSN2... Vamos ver como que ficam... ;)
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> debian squeeze
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, esse ano...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> acho difirce... :p
<xGrind> nao sai esse ano?
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHUHAUHASUHA
<peregrinator_six> saiu..?!
<peregrinator_six> aonde...?!
<toter> peregrinator_six: tecnologias do passado... novidades para o futuro
<toter> emesene é novidade?
<peregrinator_six> toter, vai dormir que o seu mal é sono man... ;)
<peregrinator_six> toter, tá usando o 2 já...?!
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, http://www.debian.org/
<toter> peregrinator_six: hehe
<toter> peregrinator_six: não uso msn...
<annak1408> emesene quando sair o source do 2 eu vou rodar
<peregrinator_six> toter, vai se lascar e não enche o meu saquito não!
<toter> mas... querido país... a microsoft agradece
<peregrinator_six> toter, vai dormir que vc tá sem pregar os olhos desde o ano passado, esse é o seu mal...
<peregrinator_six> :p
<toter> hehehe... eu tinha que agitar com vc. hoje... é a minha comemoração de começo de ano
<toter> :)
<peregrinator_six> toter, só uma coisinha , o wlm 2011 tá SHOW de bola, testei antiontem! \o/
<toter> peregrinator_six: a microsoft não desiste... saco
<peregrinator_six> toter, saco é saber que vc é brasileiro cara, e pior que isso é saber que vc é daqueles que "nõa desistem nunca"... Marionete do lulinha paz i amor... AFF! AUHSUAHSUASHUAHH
<peregrinator_six> *não..
<peregrinator_six> :P
<LuAn_> kkk
<toter> hehehe
<toter> peregrinator_six: nossa... geralmente eu que estresso no canal
<peregrinator_six> quem disse que eu to stressado man...?!
<toter> peregrinator_six: aconteceu alguma coisa?
<peregrinator_six> nunca!
<peregrinator_six> comigo, nada, mesmo de ano passado!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<toter> perdeu a graça... não vou agitar mais :(
<peregrinator_six> toter, dei mais uma gastada no window$ 7 do meu irmão com o Street Fighter IV instalado com tudo no maximo e em FULL HD! SHOW! :D
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> muito fera cara, SUPER GAME!
<toter> tem sf iv até para o iphone!
<toter> não sabia
<toter> acabei de olhar
<peregrinator_six> tem sim..
<peregrinator_six> ontem já tava em uns dos links lá do youtube!
<toter> falta para o android
<peregrinator_six> ai vai dmorar..
<toter> uma hora sai... meio desse ano
<peregrinator_six> com certeza!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, este é o lançamento do Suqeeze que vc falou... http://www.debian.org/
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> *Squeeze
<toter> a próxima semana promete uma avalanche de novidades e lançamentos
<toter> a feira CES rola em Las Vegas semana que vem
<peregrinator_six> toter, se liga na noticia... http://br-linux.org/2010/microsoft-research-porta-netbsd-para-plataforma-emips-e-distribui-os-fontes/
<peregrinator_six> toter, http://br-linux.org/2010/hack-definitivo-do-ps3-grupo-diz-ter-obtido-a-chave-privada-da-sony-que-autoriza-jogos-e-sistemas/
<peregrinator_six> :P
<toter> na noticia fala que eles publicaram essa falha em uma conferência na
<toter> Alemanha
<peregrinator_six> toter, eita que tá aumentando o fedor... http://br-linux.org/2010/cartel-osi-solicita-investigacao-sobre-transacao-com-patentes-da-novell/
<toter> Essa conferência chama-se Chaos Computer Club
<toter> CCC
<toter> Vi uma notícia essa semana a respeito de um grupo hacker que descobriu uma maneira mais barata de crackear GSM com um telefone de 15 dólares
<toter> firmware alterado
<toter> e 2TB de chaves pré-computadas
<toter> se não me engano, GSM tem uma segurança de apenas 64 bits
<toter> essa conferência é a melhor do mundo em se tratando de novidades hacker
<annak1408> to indo dormir bjs
<annak1408> xau
<toter> peregrinator_six: o lula deveria fazer a mesma coisa que a rússia vai fazer até 2015: migrar para linux...
<peregrinator_six> toter, nem lula, nem dilma nem ninguem dos partido dos pilantradores... :S
<toter> economizaria milhões para investir em projetos públicos
<peregrinator_six> toter, economizar donheiro publico no brasil só serve a um proposito... Desvio de verba... :\
<peregrinator_six> *dinheiro..
<toter> hehe
<toter> no dia que eles colocarem uma internet de 25 mbits para vc. grátis, creio que vc. vai ter uma posição positiva a respeito do brasil
<toter> nunca vi cara mais pessimista! :P
<toter> é ano novo! esse ano vai mudar!
<peregrinator_six> sou realista e sei que isso nunca irá acontecer...
<peregrinator_six> toter, eu sei que vai mudar e este é o meu medo... :S
<toter> vai mudar para melhor e vc. tem medo?
<peregrinator_six> melhor no brasil eu sei muito bem cumé né, e não quero não, muito obrigado..
<peregrinator_six> toter, não se iluda rapaz, vc é um cara inteligente, o lula não é otimista, ele é mentiroso!
<peregrinator_six> toter, e a cria de laboratorio dele vai pelo mesmo caminho, ou vc acha que será diferente...?! OO
<toter> eu acho que está melhorando... espera 4G chegar por aí... a economia está disparando
<toter> daqui 3 anos 4G vai ser baratinho
<peregrinator_six> toter, vc é o tipico brasileiro original, então, já vi que com vc não tem mais jeito, nem vou me prestar a perder meu tempo mais, que o brasil que vc vive melhore muita mais que suas expectativas...
<peregrinator_six> amém!
<toter> hehehe
<ecanto> alo meus amigos.
<ecanto> feliz 2011.
<ecanto> aquele abraço!
<Patricia> durma todos bem, com oque seus pensamentos acredita.
<peregrinator_six> rip hop back vocal now...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> toter, acorda menino prodigio... :p
<toter> estou pesquisando a respeito da feira CES aqui
<toter> estou interessado no celular dual core que vai sair
<peregrinator_six> toter, :)
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade.
<peregrinator_six> toter, um...
<toter> LG Optimus 2X
<idub> Bom dia galera.. Feliz 2011 a todos..
<toter> de 10 em 10 minutos alguém fala isso no canal
<toter> :x
<idub> toter que bom cara, o canal ta cheio de esperança..
<idub> toter que vc va a m... em 2011 (isso não falaram)
<toter> sinceridade...
<toter> eu agradeço
<toter> doeu?
<idub> miami é bom ..
<toter> estou cansado de falsidade
<toter> fala o que vc. sente
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<idub> rsrs..
<peregrinator_six> que isso meninos, olha os bons modos em...?!
<peregrinator_six> senão conto pra o titio andre em... :P
<toter> já apaguei do meu celular aqui umas 20 mensagens hoje
<idub> aqui ao menos ao meu ver.. é indifeente, não temos vinculos..
<toter> feliz nhenhenhem
<toter> nessa época do ano, cada SMS deveria custar 5 reais
<peregrinator_six> toter, vc deveria gostar dessas coisas, vc é daqueles que acreditam em coisas alem do impossivel tipo o brasil dar certo... :p UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHS
<toter> hahahaha
<toter> mas vai dar certo! no fim do ano a gente conversa
<toter> e vc. vai estar acessando a net via 4G
<toter> e o progresso da antena aí? como está indo?
<peregrinator_six> até agora tudo montadinho e ninguem que eu conheça diz que raio de antena aquilo é...
<peregrinator_six> mas 4 g não é mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> disso tenho absoluta certeza!
<toter> sério? como vc. sabe? já tem algum equipamento pendurado lá?
<peregrinator_six> como disse...
<peregrinator_six> tudo montado e até com a luz de sinalização aeronautica!
<toter> a antena tem alguns tabletinhos brancos igual esta?
<toter> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fttxtra.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/WiMAX-Antenna.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.fttxtra.com/resources/images/wireless-antennas/&usg=__vdxlbd3Bri-UzrOmfVSA7QiTWjA=&h=2131&w=966&sz=492&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=6NT3LkabOwVjZM:&tbnh=139&tbnw=65&prev=/images%3Fq%3D4g%2Bantenna%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D703%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=219&vpy=12&dur=402&hovh=334
<toter> 151&tx=109&ty=175&ei=RbseTZTnAsG88gaz1Nh-&oei=RbseTZTnAsG88gaz1Nh-&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
<toter> ops
<toter> flood
<peregrinator_six> toter, VOU CONTAR PRA O TIO ANDRE QUANDO ELE VOLTAR DO PLANETA DO DESENVOLVEDORES DO UBUNTU... :P
<toter> link menorzinho
<toter> http://bit.ly/h2zHVW
<toter> hehe
<peregrinator_six> toter, horaio de verão acaba quando mesmo...?!
<peregrinator_six> Mes que vem só né...?!
<toter> então? tem ou não tem os tabletinhos lá na antena?
<toter> peregrinator_six: não sei quando acaba
<toter> se tiver os tabletinhos, é 4g
<peregrinator_six> toter, mas nada a ver com essa espaço nave sem foguete ai que se me mandou o link cara, nem...
<toter> tira uma foto da antena depois e manda ae depois
<toter> vamos decodificar quais equipamentos a antena tem
<toter> eles tem que aproveitar e colocar 4g tb.
<peregrinator_six> toter, quer que eu pague sua pasagem pra vc vir aqui ver não também...?! :S
<peregrinator_six> *passagem...
<toter> peregrinator_six: eu já ia dar essa sugestão, mas já que vc. ofereceu
<toter> heheh
<toter> estou com esperanças que a velocidade da Baixada vai sar uma subida
<toter> *dar
<peregrinator_six> toter, sim, vai ser uma subida sim, quando a logica permitir que subida seja considerada para baixo também... :|
<toter> hahaha... lá vem o pessimismo
<toter> tsc tsc
<alanteixeira> Feliz 2011 pessoal
<YuriBokaleff7y59>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y59>  blz man
<rickwap>  bom dia a tods
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> algum maluco vivo ai aheuahuea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe como instalar os adicionais para convidados no virtualbox
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estando no ubuntu server ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> a minha máquina virtual é o ubuntu server
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 10.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> I386
<Patricia> bonne journée
<idub> pessoal.. éçossivel o hd travar a isntalação do linux
<idub> é possivel
<Patricia> idub: sera mesmo o hd
<Patricia> O HD apresenta ruidos?
<idub> Patricia é so uma suposição
<Patricia> trava antes ou depois de particionar o hd
<idub> o hd ta subindo o linux nesta maquina
<idub> mas na outra maquina onde quero o linux rodando não sobe
<idub> la deu um erro irqbalance [fail]
<Patricia> verifica, memoria ram, bios, hd, placca mae
<Patricia> reseta a bios e tente novamente
<idub> Patrcia ja fiz isso
<Patricia> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/stopping-irqbalance-failed-602254/
<idub> tanto que ele ta rodando nesta maquina
<idub> Patricia ja procurei no google referente ao erro
<idub> ate tem o modelo do meu hd la..
<idub> o que não entendi é o seguinte.. é so em uma maquina que faz isso
<idub> deve ser essa placa mãe fedorenta
<Patricia> todas sao iguais?
<idub> não..
<Patricia> qual a placa mae?
<idub> duas são parecidas, usam o mesmo chipset
<idub> M748MR (é bem antiga)
<idub> mas na sua irmã M598 (que tem soquet diferente) instalei numa boa
<Patricia> pcchips
<Patricia> :S
 * Patricia corre
<idub> sei que é uma porcaria
<Patricia> para o xp ela nao é :S
<idub> to quase desistindo mesmo
<idub> XP SP3 instalado liso
<idub> indtalei um xp otimizado para baixo xonsumo de ram, ficou bom pacas
<Patricia> rsrsrs
<Patricia> acpi nao tentou desativar ne
<idub> pq linux não reconhece mouse serial
<lagix> Bom Dia ! Feliz 2011 a todos!
<idub> baixei o AntiX (gostei do visual
<Patricia> lagix: bom dia feliz calendario novo para vc tambem
<idub> diz ser pra placas antigas, mas não reconhece mouse serial, ]vai entender
<idub> lagix é noix.. PC novo pra todo mundo em 2011
<lagix> Alguém poderia me informar como fazer para o leitor digital do notebook da HP ser reconhecido pelo fprint-demo. O mesmo aparece quando executo lsusb
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> idub: mas esse irqbalance nao esta dando conflito com algo?
<Patricia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irqbalance/+bug/383745
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 383745 in irqbalance (Ubuntu) "irqbalance fails to stop" [Undecided,Fix released]
<idub> Patricia essa é minha luta saber o que é
<idub> vi na bios que ela usa a irq 5 pra multimidia e usb
<Patricia> vai aos mais provaveis
<Patricia> :P vai desativando
<Ernandes> vix
<idub> é palca mãe.. queria vencer ela, so pelo desafio, mas essa batalha ja esta muito ardua
<idub> o lxde sobe, mas não reconhece a placa usb
<Patricia> ^^
<lagix> O meu leitor biometrico é reconhecido quando executo lsusb, porém o fprint-demo não detecta. Alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> desativa a usb idub pode ser ela
<Patricia> lagix: nunca usei nao sei :S
<idub> Patricia ja tentei sem a placa usb, da os mesmos erros
<Patricia> mmm
<YuriBokaleff0y32>  oi
<Patricia> desativa tudo, deixa apenas o video
<idub> Patricia ja tentei sem nada no pc
<YuriBokaleff0y32>  blz man
<idub> so ficou mobo, processador, memoria, hs e cd
<idub> tirei ate os conectores que não usa, som, com1, lpt
<Patricia> tirou ou desativou
<idub> desativei na bios
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> estranho
<Patricia> nunca vi isso :S :S :S
<Ernandes> puff
<idub> Patricia muito estranho.
<idub> queria o lubuntu rodando aqui mas vejo que não sera possivel.
<Patricia> deve aver um modo
<Patricia> meu pc mesmo todos dizendo q nao rodava o compiz
<Patricia> ¬¬ depois de quase 1 ano achei como rodar
<Patricia> :S
<idub> Patricia tem 2 dias que venho tentando uns modos..
<idub> 1 ano.. huahuahuaa
<idub> deixqa meus 2 dias quieta
<Patricia> :) esta vendo :P
<idub> kto
<idub> hehhee
<idub> bom, vou fazer mais umas tentativas de kernel aqui
<idub> me diz uma coisa
<Patricia> se eu souber sim
<idub> o kernel 2.6.28 sobe, mas esse é usado no debiam.. tem como compilar ele no ubuntu?
<Patricia> vai saber :S nunca tentei :S
<Patricia> :(
<shallwe> .
<shallwe> oi galera
<Patricia> AFK vou fazer uns testes no joomla
<shallwe> gostaria de saber se alguem usa iphone e consegue acessar via ubuntu
<idub> shallve seu iphone é reconhecido pelo ubuntu
<idub> ja usei ele pra me conectar na net
<nuno_nunes> Feliz anao novo
<Ernandes> happy new year!
<idub> Patricia esse aqui ficou 2 anos tentando isntalr linux nessa mobo que falei http://bit.ly/eggvZE
<Patricia> O.o
<idub> Patricia vou seguir essa linha ai, esquecer de ubuntu e mandar um antiX (que é baseado no debian)
<idub> conhecem essa distro?
<Patricia> nao
 * ptl empurra Patricia por ela não conhecer essa distro!
<pqatsi> q distro?
<pqatsi> ptl: feliz 2k11 proce tb viu
<ptl> eu desejei ontem :D feliz 2k+11
<ptl> pqatsi: antiX
<pqatsi> ?
<Ernandes> hehhe
 * ptl comendo frango com cebola (pra variar)
<Ernandes> aff
<BuChEcHa> Boa tarde !!!
<BuChEcHa> Alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida
<Ernandes> escrevee
<Ernandes> escrevee
<BuChEcHa> baixei um filme na internet e quero passar ele para um pen drive
<BuChEcHa> mas tem um cadiado no filme e qnd vo passar ele pro pen drive da erro
<BuChEcHa> oque eu faço
<BuChEcHa> ?
<BuChEcHa> alguem poderia me ajudar
<BuChEcHa> fico agradecido
<BuChEcHa> ?
<Ernandes> q erro?
<Ernandes> de permissão?
<BuChEcHa> entao
<BuChEcHa> nao sei lhe dizer mas assim sou novo com o sistema ubuntu
<BuChEcHa> ou seja o linux
<BuChEcHa> e nao manjo muito
<BuChEcHa> entao gostaria de saber como tiro o cadeado
<BuChEcHa> pq acho q ta travado o filme
<Ernandes> eu nao conheço muito ubuntu
<Ernandes> entao tambem nao sei
<pqatsi> como q vc baixou isso q mal pergunte?
<BuChEcHa> e nao consigo passar ele para o pen drive
<BuChEcHa> entao baixei na net ms
<BuChEcHa> msm
<BuChEcHa> entrei em um site baixei
<pqatsi> mas via navegador?
<BuChEcHa> eu consigo assistir normal prlo ubuntu
<BuChEcHa> isso
<BuChEcHa> pelo google
<BuChEcHa> assisto o filme normal pelo sistema
<BuChEcHa> mas só nao consigo passar ele pra o pen drive pra assistir na tv
<pqatsi> clica com o botao direito no arquivo, propriedades
<BuChEcHa> tendeu?
<BuChEcHa> sim
<BuChEcHa> pronto
<BuChEcHa> eae?
<BuChEcHa> o icone tem um cadiado nele
<BuChEcHa> tendeu?
<BuChEcHa> pqatsi... acho q esse cadeado ta bloqeando ele
<BuChEcHa> permissoes?
<pqatsi> iss
<pqatsi> como q ta
<BuChEcHa> ta
<BuChEcHa> mas eae?
<BuChEcHa> acesso ... ta apenas leitura
<BuChEcHa> grupo ..ta meu nome
<BuChEcHa> acesso ..nenhum
<pqatsi> poe acesso escrita tb
<BuChEcHa> ta
<BuChEcHa> eeee
<BuChEcHa> valeuuuu
<BuChEcHa> amigooo
<BuChEcHa> deu certoooo
<BuChEcHa> valeu memo
<BuChEcHa> pqatsi
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> kkkkk
<BuChEcHa> dexa ver agora
<BuChEcHa> vo ali pegar o  pen drive
<BuChEcHa> 1 min
<BuChEcHa> pqatsi...deu certo manu valeu pela força ae e um feliz ano novo pra vc  !!! e viva o linux
<pqatsi> :D
<BuChEcHa> Feliz ano novo pra tdos !!!
<pqatsi> thanks a lot
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> vo nessa
<BuChEcHa> fuiii
<pqatsi> BuChEcHa: nao se mate com bebidas e dorgas pesadas hen
<BuChEcHa> abraço ae
<pqatsi> :D
<BuChEcHa> hauahua
<BuChEcHa> podexa irmao
<BuChEcHa> valeu msm pela força
<pqatsi> nada de ouvir capypso :D
 * pqatsi corre pra burro
<BuChEcHa> hauhuahuahua
<BuChEcHa> podexa
<pqatsi> disponha
<BuChEcHa> valeu
<BuChEcHa> fuiii
<BuChEcHa> t+
<pqatsi> adrianoc: vc existe!
<pqatsi> :D
<adrianoc> pqatsi, penso ... logo existo :D
<pqatsi> batata....
<Geowany> Bom dia a todos!
<pqatsi> mactimes: Transceiver de maçã!
<pqatsi> (a piada correta na verdade seria MII de maçã ... afff)
<mactimes> pqatsi, Happy new year!!
<pqatsi> \,,/_
 * mactimes vai buscar o café que já deve ter passado e já volta...
<pqatsi> LOL
<mactimes> pqatsi, back!
<pqatsi> mactimes: MII de maçã! :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não entendi a piada.
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, bom dia...?! :s
<pqatsi> mactimes: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Media_Independent_Interface
<mactimes> pqatsi, Continuo sem entender a piada.
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> nao e um nerd dedicado
<pqatsi> :p
<mactimes> pqatsi, (O_o)
<Detch> mactimes, pqatsi como tao ? de boa?
<mactimes> Detch, Happy new year.  Estou bem, e você?
<Detch> mactimes, for you too
<Detch> ah cara tudo joia
<mactimes> QUe bom! =)
<Detch> tava sumido heim
<mactimes> Detch, Eu sumo, volto, sumo, volto.  Depende de vários fatores.  Humor, tempo, paciência....
<Detch> rs
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não te irrita essa palhaçada de PRESIDENTA?  Presidente é aquele ou aquela que preside.  É unissex, comum de dois gêneros!  Virou moda agora ferrar com a língua portuguesa, inclusive na TV.
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> nao me irrita porque incomoda babacas
<mactimes> pqatsi, ???
<pqatsi> mactimes: eu sei que se tratando de pt não é correto
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não estou falando de política.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Nem da Dilma.  Leia a frase novamente.
<pqatsi> eu to explicando porque tolero
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> eu sei que assassina o pt_BR
<pqatsi> so to dizendo que tolero porque há uma necessidade do uso desse termo
<mactimes> pqatsi, Estou falando de Língua Portuguesa "Period".
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ah, fala sério.
<mactimes> pqatsi, "Necessidade"?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> como tava explicando
<pqatsi> afogar um pouco o preconceito
<Detch> pqatsi,se refera a abrangencia das classes menos favorecidas?
<Detch> etc.. ?
<Romil> é sobre as mulheres
<pqatsi> por ai
<pqatsi> mactimes: mas ok, eu concordo que a nomeclatura usada é tosca
<mactimes> pqatsi, Afogar preconceito?  Desculpe, estão afogando a cultura.  Cada vez mais me enoja ver notícias porcamente escritas por jornalistas medíocres, que não buscam escrever corretamente (afinal o que escrevem é lido por muitos, então, de certa forma ajuda a formar quem lê, não só informar) e menos ainda buscam conhecer do que estão escrevendo, escrevem qualquer porcaria que lhes vêm à cabeça, e desinformam ao invés de informar.
<mactimes>  Essa semana no Twitter critiquei um caso.
<pqatsi> cara
<Romil> nossa
<pqatsi> quanto ao jornalismo, eu nem comento
<pqatsi> mas sobre twitter e afuns
<pqatsi> *afins
<pqatsi> voce ja ouviu falar em adequacao de discurso?
<Detch> mactimes, trabalhem ei emissora de tv, sabe o que o diretor adm/jornalismo falava ?
<pqatsi> nao da pra se falar de certo e errado em uma lingua viva
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não estou falando disto.  O post tinha um link para a matéria no site do G1, e foi no site do G1 que li a matéria.
<Romil> mactimes, cara, procure direcionar sua atenção e energias em coisas que tenham melhor proveito pra vc
<pqatsi> mactimes: voce nao usa mais vosmicê por exemplo
<pqatsi> voce usa voce
<Detch> nao quero profissionais não, quero gente sem experiencia porque eu crio meus propios profissionais
<pqatsi> mas vosmicê é a forma "correta" de se referir
<Detch> o cara eh formado em marketing
<pqatsi> [01/01-15:23:49] < Detch> nao quero profissionais não, quero gente sem experiencia porque eu crio meus propios profissionais
<pqatsi> claro
<mactimes> pqatsi, Na verdade ainda há uma forma mais extensa.
<pqatsi> mactimes: eu usei esse exemplo porque me veio rapido a mente
<pqatsi> e passa o recado tb
<virtu> quem manja de mac aqui? (conhecimento de hardware)
<Romil> vixe
<mactimes> Romil, E meu país ter compromisso com o próprio idioma não é algo de proveito para mim?  Acho que é de proveito para todos.
<Romil> quando eu tiver grna pra ter um mac te respondo. hehehee
<Romil> mactimes, relaxa rapaz, so to dizendo que erros de portugues nao sao motivo pra vc se stressar
<Detch> pqatsi, tudo bem o cara criar seus propios profissionais, mas nesse caso ele jogava la na redação e se vira
<mactimes> Romil, Você sabe o hino nacional de cor?  (Não estou te julgando, apenas quero demonstrar um ponto de vista).
<mactimes> Romil, Mesmo que você _ache_ que saiba, você não sabe.
<mactimes> Romil, Porquê?  Nosso hino já foi "capado".
<Romil> eu sabia, nao sei se ainda lembro, faz decadas que nao canto o hino, desde a epoca do colegio
<mactimes> Romil, Sim, mesmo as execuções "completas" de nosso hino já foi capado.
<pqatsi> mactimes: cara
<pqatsi> isso voce nao pode falar nao
<pqatsi> eu aprendi o hino em colegio militar, e a versao e a mesma
<mactimes> pqatsi, Quer apostar?
<Detch> lol
<Romil> xi
<pqatsi> se os militares droparem o hino como voce diz
<mactimes> pqatsi, Aposto com você R$ 10.000,00 agora que a versão do hino que você conhece NÃO é a versão completa, original, do hino nacional
<pqatsi> eu to falando de cobrar do Romil
<Detch> mactimes, ho rapaz me da pelomenos 0,5% disso ai
<pqatsi> mactimes: os militares agora ja ensinam o hino como conhecemos hoje
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não estou cobrando de ninguém.  Como eu coloquei antes, apenas estou tentando mostrar um ponto de vista.
<pqatsi> (claro, eu me lembro do nacional, mas sabia o da bandeira e o do estado tb)
<mactimes> pqatsi, Vou fazer um upload de um vídeo pra você.
<Detch> eita o da bandeira cantava no jardin de infancia
<Detch> decadas atraz
<Romil> so avisando que eu tenho um probleminha de vista, nunca consigo ler frazes que tenha as palavras cobrar e Romil
<Romil> hehehehe
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sim, eu tive aulas de Educação Moral e Cívica, o que fizeram questão de arrancar da grade curricular das escolas, e que é de suma importância para formação de caráter na minha opinião.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Deixa eu catar e enviar o vídeo que estou falando.  Eu também não sabia e achei um absurdo.
<pqatsi> sim
<Detch> mactimes, aquela historia quanto mais ignorante mais manipulavel
<mactimes> Detch, Sim.  E o povo acha que isto é para seu próprio bem!  É isto o que questiono.
<Detch> eu a Patricia e ums outros estavamos conversando ontem sobre isso
<mactimes> pqatsi, Now uploading.  Please hold.
<pqatsi> ums?
<pqatsi> *TENSO*
<mactimes> pqatsi, Eu vi, mas dei um /ignore nisto... :P
<pqatsi> hahahahahhaa
<Detch> pqatsi, acontec
<Detch> :P
<hermano> como atualizo o ubuntu para kubuntu?
<Detch> hermano, nao seria melhor apenas instalar o kde?
<Romil> instale o kubuntu-desktop
<hermano> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<Romil> mas vai ficar com os dois sistemas
<Romil> isso
<hermano> fica dando bug?
<Romil> nao da bug, vc so tera que escolher em qual interface logara durante o boot. e por ter as duas o sistema fica mais pesado
<mactimes> pqatsi, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmOek5eaShQ
<Romil> se sua maquina for boa isso nao fara diferença é claro
<hermano> ok obrigado Romil
<mactimes> pqatsi, A propósito, acompanhando a cerimônia em http://g1.globo.com/politica/posse-de-dilma/ao-vivo.html
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não gosto do Sarney, mas pelo menos, ele utilizou "A presidente" para descrever o cargo.  Sarney +1.
<pqatsi> mactimes: eu uso presidenta em tom agressor, não formalmente
<mactimes> pqatsi, Cara, sinceramente, acredito de verdade que uma mulher tem melhor capacidade para governar do que um homem.  Elas já o fazem há mais tempo do que se tem registro ou se pode lembrar.  Mas, sinceramente, para mim, a Dilma é outra marionete.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Espero, de verdade, estar enganado.
<pqatsi> mactimes: sim sim
<pqatsi> mactimes: mas que vai matar alguns babacas de raiva, vai
<mactimes> pqatsi, O risinho do Michel Temer é de se temer... Viu lá?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Sarney é um cara-de-pau....  "Vivemos um momento de paz social..."  Err... Em que país ele vive mesmo??
<pqatsi> mactimes: em relacao a historia recente do BR
<pqatsi> eu nao discordo tanto nao
<mactimes> pqatsi, Desculpe, "paz social", para mim, é incisivo e determinante.  Ou é, ou não é.  Dizer que está melhor é uma coisa.  Dizer que está bom é outra...
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> nao e nao
<pqatsi> foi mal
<pqatsi> paz e social sao qualificantes, nao quantificantes
<mactimes> pqatsi, "Pois".
<Patricia> bonjour
<hermano> onde posso mexer na resoluçao no xubuntu?
<YuriBokaleff9y69>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y69>  blz man
<Geowany> http://www.fuctura.com.br/2010/05/dilma-rousseff-usa-ubuntu/
<Geowany> =)
<MarceloVaz> duvida
<MarceloVaz> apache
<MarceloVaz> tem como definir um virtual host sempre como padrão respondendo pelo ip da interface ?
<MarceloVaz> tipo, quando se habilita um novo vhost, o ip passa a responder sempre pelo ultimo ativado pelo a2ensite
<MarceloVaz> tem como deixar fixo sempre a um pré definido ?
<DoTan> Boa Tarde !!..
<DoTan> alguem sabe se tem como alterar os subicones do menu locais, tipo o Documentos Musicas, Imagens, Videos, Donwloads
<idub> Patricia AntiX rodando no P3
<idub> hehhehe
<kaeser> D:
<desur> opa
<desur> alguém sabe aonde ficam os arquivos de configuração do empathy?
<Stylles> desur: o que é empathy?
<desur> uai, o IM do ubuntu
<desur> vulgo bate papo :)
<desur> messenger
<Stylles> hum..
<Stylles> eu uso o pidgin
<omelete> deve tá oculto no home
<GeekZen> adoro uma omelete =P
<omelete> q_p
<desur> jah procurei no ~/. todo, nao achei
<desur> quero descobrir aonde o tema fica salvo
<RxDx> existe algum gerenciador de downloads pro chrome que divide o arquivo em partes? semelhante ao DownThemAll do firefox
<kaeser> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/search?itemlang=&hl=en&q=download
<newclimb> boa noite
<ptl> vortei
<adorilson> boa noite
<adorilson> alguem poderia me dizer q sequencia de comandos para conectar em uma rede wifi pelo terminal ?
<idub> pelo terminal..
<idub> se conectar modem 3g ja é uma peleja, uma wifi
<ptl> man wpa_supplicant
<ptl> man iwconfig
<ptl> eu já fiz um script pra isso uma vez
<ptl> foi trabalhoso.
<idub> ptl manja ate do que ele não conhece ainda
<pqatsi> wat?
<ptl> ?
<pqatsi> ptl: burrice fazer script pra isso
<pqatsi> o .conf do suplicant se resolve com quaklquer rede
<ptl> Come again?
<ptl> pqatsi: na época não era.
<pqatsi> se vc colocar uma rede sem senha, ele faz o handshake tb
<Ricardo__> quer xineliar alguem.. so chamar o pqatsi direto ele faz isso ahahahaha
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: o mano, nao se mete
<pqatsi> o papo e reto entre eu e o patola
<pqatsi> nao torra
<ptl> pqatsi: não sei se o wpa_supplicant faz hoje em dia, mas na época não fazia não, e pra funcionar eu tinha que chamar o dhcpcd fora dele
<pqatsi> perae
<Ricardo__> ta faltando algo pra ti mto mal humorado
<pqatsi> ptl: ele faz o handshake 802.11
<pqatsi> voce pode fazer ele como se fosse um networkmanager do console pra parte de wireless
<pqatsi> poe as redes la e levanta, ele acha e conecta
<pqatsi> a conectividade L3 e problema seu :D
<ptl> idub: aqui um exemplo de script que fiz
<ptl> http://pastebin.com/Fsk6iRpG
<pqatsi> oooo patola, tem quanto tempo que a gente se fala hein?
<pqatsi> uns 4/5 anos ja?
<omelete> aqui só pega audio em video em mkv, avi e mp3 ñ funciona, alguém sabe o q pode ser?
<ptl> acho que mais, pois a época em que o Linux in Brazil pegava fogo era entre 2001 e 2003
<pqatsi> eh eh
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: ou seja, nao se mete que a gente sabe se falar ;)
<Ricardo__> bah essa vo deixar pro pqatsi responder, solucao trivial
<Ricardo__> a duvida do omelete
<pqatsi> vc n tem que deixar nada pra mim, eu respondo o que quiser
<pqatsi> omelete: btw, qual player
<omelete> pqatsi,  vlc e xbmc
<pqatsi> vlc n tem mta logica n
<Ricardo__> omelete, se for ubuntu instala o ubuntu restricted areas e era isso
<idub> galera leva muito a serio o que pe escrito no site
<pqatsi> xbmc n lembro se usa motor xine ou mplayer
<pqatsi> em todo caso, pra desencargo
<omelete> tem uns 3 dias q tá assim, até domingo passado estava funcionando
<idub> mplayer é milagroso
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Ricardo__> mplayer show
<ptl> idub: se você precisar de uma mais sofisticada -- por exemplo, uma usando WPA2 Enterprise com LEAP,
<Ricardo__> ainda uso ele com o gnome mplayer o mais leve q tem
<ptl> http://pastebin.com/k11LpHNu
<ptl> idub: pegou aí?
<idub> não..
<idub> vou ver..
<pqatsi> ooo ptl
<omelete> nunca consegui configurar dts/dd no mplayer, ai nem uso
<pqatsi> nao precisa disso mais
<idub> é do wifi??
<pqatsi> so o .conf ele ja faz o trampo sujo
<ptl> idub: eu coloquei dois scripts aí, você não viu?
<pqatsi> ah, mas vc mexeu na diretiva ap_scan
<idub> ptl não tenho wifi
<ptl> idub: http://pastebin.com/k11LpHNu (pra LEAP) e http://pastebin.com/Fsk6iRpG (WPA2)
<ptl> pqatsi: sem isso não funcionava
<Ricardo__> pq o vlc roda travado rodando rmvb?
<Ricardo__> bah uma porcaria ae so posso usar ele pra avi
<idub> valeu ptl.. :)
<ptl> porque o codec rmvb envolve fórmulas matemáticas de compressão bem mais lentas
<ptl> (e de descompressão)
<Ricardo__> hmm
<Ricardo__> ae tenho q usar no mplayer
<Ricardo__> tinha nego falando q no pc dele nao rodava travado bando de mentiroso
<Ricardo__> ae alguem q foi vc me deu uma explicacao plausivel
<Ricardo__> isso q mexi num monte de codec e nada
<idub> linux não reconhece mouse dimm em default?
<ptl> dependendo do hardware algumas placas gráficas podem ter embutidos codecs de compressão e descompressão de vídeo, e tocadores podem se aproveitar deste processamento do hardware
<ptl> mas não sei quais programas tomam vantagem disso
<idub> por isso em pc antigo não é bom usar codec novo
<Ricardo__> hmm tenho ati radeon aki 4650
<Ricardo__> pior q o rmvb em si a qualidade é uma droga
<Ricardo__> mas é q os brasucas so encodam assim
<Ricardo__> ficar pegando em avi e legenda é mto sacal
<idub> Ricardo__ instalou os extras de multimidia
<Ricardo__> sim cara nao é prob de codec... se nao nem abria o video
<idub> tenho video que no vlc abre com lag, ja no mpĺayer roda de bo
<idub> BOA
<Ricardo__> o proprio real player do linux ja abre rmvb nas coxas
<Ricardo__> aham
<Ricardo__> sim se for rmvb
<Ricardo__> no vlc paga pau direto
<idub> vlc é bom no mac
<Ricardo__> no win ele é bom tb
<Ricardo__> mas o kmplayer é mto melhor
<idub> acho pesadão no win
<Ricardo__> akele kmplayer
<idub> é que minha maquina é um pouco restrita pra usar alguns softwares
<Ricardo__> bah eu queria um tao bom q nem o de win para linux
<idub> kmplayer é milagroso
<Ricardo__> sim mto foda
<omelete> outra coisa é q tou com tearing video no vlc/mplayer, deve ser configuração, no xbmc está normal
<idub> no linux tem o mplayer
<Ricardo__> tentei o kaffeine
<Ricardo__> dragon player
<Ricardo__> mas achei fraco
<Ricardo__> o mplayer e o melhor pra linux
<idub> tem uma para de configurar o X nesses programas
<idub> ja tive pau de não aparecer imagem..
<Ricardo__> o exaile eu gostei
<Ricardo__> quase tao bom q nem amarok pra mp3
<idub> exaile uso pra audio
<Ricardo__> pra audio uso audacious tb
<Ricardo__> bem simplezao q nem winamp
<idub> sei que vou dar uma saida de ubuntu
<Ricardo__> vai pra qual?
<idub> instalei um tal de AntiX
<idub> levissimo e roda tudo
<Ricardo__> eu tenho maquina boa
<idub> ja vem com internet e multimidia praticamente configurado
<Ricardo__> entao ubuntu no momento aki roda redondo sem travar nada entao vo ficar com a simplicidade por enquanto
<Ricardo__> se o nego tem maquina meia boca ubuntu ja toma pau
<idub> isso pe verdade
<idub> ubuntu extupra as memorias
<Ricardo__> uso o 64 aki
<Ricardo__> me come toda ram as vezes
<pqatsi> nossa
<Ricardo__> 3 gb
<idub> menos de 1GB nem rola
<pqatsi> a quantidade de merda falada aqui ta demais
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: so tem 3 players pra linux
<pqatsi> xine, vlc e mplayer
<pqatsi> o resto e tudo conector pra eles
<pqatsi> minto, quatro, porque o ffplay usa ffmpeg direto
<pqatsi> todos os outros NAO TEM DECODER PROPRIO
<Ricardo__> hmm
<pqatsi> sobre gasto de memoria
<pqatsi> eu ate enjoei de explicar isso: o linux tem o bom senso de LOTAR A RAM
<pqatsi> memoria ram nao usada e memoria jogada no lixo
<pqatsi> sendo que ela e mais rapida que o disco
<Ricardo__> ja sei cara do cache
<Ricardo__> e tal
<pqatsi> nao sabe nao
<pqatsi> porque tirando as shared libs e cache, nao deve dar 50mb :D
<Ricardo__> ate o seven ja faz isso
<pqatsi> (amarok da mais na verdade)
<pqatsi> nao me interessa o seven
<pqatsi> me interessa como o linux faz isso
<pqatsi> a unica coisa que me mata de raiva no linux e o preemption mal educado dele
<idub> ja tive pau de memoria no linux
<Ricardo__> eu tb
<pqatsi> mas ate pra criticar isso vc tem que saber como o negocio funfa
<Ricardo__> loto
<Ricardo__> e sistema se peido
<Ricardo__> traavo
<Ricardo__> e reboot
<Ricardo__> mas so uam vez
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Ricardo__> alias eu tive q rebotar, tranco mouse e tudo
<idub> conxumia mais do swap que da ram
<idub> tive de desabilitar o swap
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> c nem sabe o que ta havendo
<idub> como não tinha o pqatsi por aqui, foi a unica soluçaõ que encontrei
<idub> noob sofre
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: para de falar bobagem
<idub> mas linux tem umas cosias que são inexplicaveis
<Ricardo__> se usar toda ram e 40% do swap ja peida o sistema legal
<idub> bom.. aqui com 512MB no lubuntu nunca trava
<idub> alias, dificilmente trava
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: novamente, nao fala bobagem
<Ricardo__> q bobagem cara te liga eu ja vi travar
<idub> impressionante é como o linux consegue se livrar do swap
<Ricardo__> tu acha q linux é imbativel nao tem como, uma hora vai pro pau tb
<idub> ele pode ate encher mas pe esvaziado na mesma proporção
<Ricardo__> bem menos q os outros so mas vai
<pqatsi> nao acho que é
<pqatsi> eu acho que voce nao sabe exatamente quando o linux da pau e nem porque
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> limitacao de maquina pronto final acabam os recursos
<Ricardo__> qualquer sistema vai pro pau
<idub> bom.. linux é pra quem gosta de mexer e saber onde esta mexendo
<pqatsi> depente
<pqatsi> *depende
<pqatsi> voce conhece OOK
<idub> ubuntu veio para ajudar quam não quer esses problemas
<pqatsi> ?
<pqatsi> (sim, eu espero que voce conheça a sigla)
<idub> tanto que muita gente na comunidade linux nem gosta do ubuntu
<pqatsi> se foi procurar no google, aproveita e fica por la pra ver como funciona
<idub> pqatsi defendendo com unhas e dentes
<omelete> sem audio ainda
<omelete> vai a m.
<maraja> voces tem software de mapa mental para indicar. To achando esse Free Mind muito complexo...
<idub> bom..
<idub> vou me aventurar no debian
<idub> existe um irc tipo Debian-br??
<Ricardo__> tem mas nao falam nada la
<WHolanda> Última vez que eu entrei lá, até que falaram.
<pqatsi> maraja: xmind
<pqatsi> acho o melhor de todos
<pqatsi> apesar de pesadinho
<Damien_Thor> alguem sabe dizer se ainda existe servidor como o brasnet ou brasirc para bate-papo?
<maraja> mas por exemplo, se eu quiser por em uma apresentacao. Ele so salva no formato do Xmind certo?
<ptl> eu uso o freemind
<maraja> pelo menos a versão free
<ptl> e o acho simples
<ptl> mas também, eu não uso 10% dos recursos dele
<ptl> o freemind tem um fork
<maraja> E no freemind, se quiser colocar figuras como faco?
<ptl> freeplane
<pqatsi> maraja: sim
<pqatsi> maraja: mas sinceramente, eu n me importo nao
<pqatsi> porque posso gerar imagem tb
<maraja> como assim?
<pqatsi> .png
<pqatsi> maraja: oia o xmind
<pqatsi> faz um mapa com ele e vc entende
<pqatsi> ele visualmente é muito mais bonito
<pqatsi> e muito mais facil de usar so teclado, quando voce pega a manha nele
<maraja> eu estou com os 2 instalados
<maraja> gerar imagem que voce fala é inserir uma figura dentro do mapa?
<maraja> visualmente ele eh bem melhor mesmo heheeh
<pqatsi> nao nao
<pqatsi> to flaando se vc precisar de exportar pra fora do xmind
<maraja> e para exportar como voce faz?
<Ricardo__> vo ver seriado
<Ricardo__> fui
<pqatsi> em geral nao preciso disso, mas a unica vez que precisei eu exportei pra png
<maraja> Nossa, agora que vi o menu "exportar"...
<maraja> Existe uma forma de criar um slide interativo, que ele recolhe os nós por exemplo?
<maraja> ou só dentro do programa mesmo isso e possivel
<bopnet> Boa noite galera!!
<Damien_Thor> alguem sabe dizer se ainda existe servidor como o brasnet ou brasirc para bate-papo?
<Damien_Thor> a comunidade do ubuntu é tão solicita, sera q alguem pode me ajudar? tambem sou ubunteiro!
<hermano> onde mudo a resoluçao no xubuntu?
<bopnet> fala galera
<ptl> Eu não vou falar. Sei manter segredo!
<pqatsi> LOL
<rak85> olá, pessoal
<rak85> olá, Patricia
<rak85> q lugar do mundo estahs?
<Patricia> ola como passa?
<ptl> eu também como passa mas prefiro ameixa
<rak85> vou bem e vc?
<ptl> ou castanha-do-pará
<Patricia> rak85 vou mui bem
<ptl> Damien_Thor: não existe nenhuma rede nacional grande como antigamente. Conheço irclife e chatnet, não conheço outras
<rak85> Patricia de onde fala?
<licensed> ptl, nacional nao, mas pode tentar a virtualife
<Patricia> paraguai
<ptl> ops, onde eu disse irclife, leia-se virtualife
<ptl> a virtualife é rede nacional
<rak85> Patricia, hah qto tempo usa ubuntu?
<ptl> mesmo que tenha servidores na sh3lls.net :P
<licensed> ptl, entao mas nao é grande
<licensed> como antigamente
<licensed> Patricia, feliz ano novo, paraguaia =***
<Patricia> licensed: feliz año nuevo
<Damien_Thor> alguem sabe dizer se ainda existe servidor como o brasnet ou brasirc para bate-papo?
<rak85> feliz ano novo!
<ptl> Damien_Thor: tenta irc.chatnet.org.br
<ptl> << ausente, ou como dizem aí, "Away From Keyboard", mas só pra protestar contra a adoção de uma sigla inglesa cretina pra algo que poderia ser colocado apenas como 'ausente', vou levar um teclado debaixo do braço pra não estar 'afk'!
<Damien_Thor> obrigado!
<Damien_Thor> mas isso nao é um endereço de rede... naum funfou
<Guest37016> olá, pessoal
<Guest37016> sou novo por aqui
<Guest37016> gostaria de saber como envio uma mensagem privada para alguehm
<Guest37016> estou tentando /msg user mensagem
<Guest37016> mas nao estou conseguindo
<Guest37016> alguma ajuda?
<Guest37016> gostaria de saber como envio uma mensagem privada para alguehm
<Guest37016> estou tentando /msg user mensagem
<Guest37016> mas nao estou conseguindo
<Guest37016> alguma ajuda aih?
<Patricia> Guest37016 é esse comando mesmo
<Patricia> e vc enviou para mim
<Patricia> <Guest37016> test sending private message...did you receive?
<Patricia> :~~
<rak85> teste
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-02
<rak85> kaiser__: teste
<Damien_Thor>  alguem sabe dizer se ainda existe servidor como o brasnet ou brasirc para bate-papo?
<rak85> kaiser__: teste
<rak85> kaiser__: teste
<Patricia> rak85 esta com algum problema?
<rak85> Patricia: nao estou conseguindo enviar private messages
<Patricia> rak85 /msg nick hello word
<Patricia> rak85 /msg rak85 hello word
<Patricia> our
<rak85> Patricia: não está funcionando para mim
<Patricia>  /query nick
<YuriBokaleff9y69>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y69>  blz man
<desur> olá
<desur> alguém sabe aonde ficam as configurações do empathy?
<pqatsi> .config
<ubottu-br> pqatsi: (config <name> [<value>]) -- If <value> is given, sets the value of <name> to <value>. Otherwise, returns the current value of <name>. You may omit the leading "supybot." in the name if you so choose.
<desur> pqatsi, nao?
<desur> jah olhei
<pqatsi> ai ai
<Damien_Thor> alguem sabe dizer se ainda existe servidor como o brasnet ou brasirc para bate-papo?
<desur> quero saber o seguinte, quando muda o tema padrao, aonde ele salva isso?
<pqatsi> find ~ -iname "*empathy*"
<pqatsi> deixa correr enquanto toma um bom café
<desur> pqatsi, vc nao sabe neh, blz ;)
<desur> eu passei o dia todo procurando
<desur> e nao achei
<pqatsi> o deus
<pqatsi> vai pro inferno, to te falando que ta dentro de .config
<pqatsi> se vc fica feliz esperando que o find diga
<pqatsi> okd
<pqatsi> okdoke
<desur> pqatsi, ok, entao me prova, ehheh, eu jah olhei arquivo por arquivo :)
<pqatsi> pode ser que esteja em .gconf tambem
<pqatsi> acho que isso andou mudando
<pqatsi> o find vai provar o que voce quiser, e nao tenho que te provar nada
<desur> vai em preferencias, tema e troca o tema, que tah ubuntu para classic, por exemplo, e me fala em qual arquivo tah salvo isso :)
<desur> pqatsi, tb nao está
<desur> olhei em todo ocultos da vida com e sem referencia
<pqatsi> desur: voce quer que 1) eu te xingue 2) te diga pra rodar esse find
<pqatsi> ?
<desur> pqatsi, 3) eu te disse que fiquei o dia todo procurando aonde ele salva? deduz que eu jah rodei um find mais preciso que esse e nao achei
<desur> eu nao quero que me falem aonde procurar, pois jah procurei, e sim se alguém sabe aonde ele guarda a configuração :)
<pqatsi> esse e o problema
<pqatsi> voce rodou um find mais preciso
<pqatsi> :D
<desur> pqatsi, se nao sabe, nao precisa ficar nervoso e chingar, sabia que as coisas podem ser resolvidas conversando? o ano mal convessou e jah está revoltado
<desur> pqatsi, sim
<desur> find ~ -iname "*empathy*" 2>/dev/null ;)
<pqatsi> praq o devnull?
<desur> nao sabe pra que serve ?
<desur> procura no goolgle ;)
<desur> eu sei
<pqatsi> PRAQUE VOCE TA REDIRECIONANDO A SAIDA DE ERRO PRA PUTA QUE PARIU
<pqatsi> ?
 * pqatsi sabe praq serve, só está sendo ironico ao perguntar praq descartar erros
<desur> nao será pq eu soh quero um resultado positovo e nao quero lixo :)
<pqatsi> como se fosse enorme a quantitade de lixo
<pqatsi> ate porque nunca se sabe como andam as permissoes ae
<desur> pqatsi, cara, nao precisava disso tudo, eu nao consigo entender as pessoas, eu fiz uma pergunta simples e nem direcionada pra vc, para todos e se nao sabe nem precisa dizer NAO, era soh fiquei quieto :)
<desur> eh como se vc me dissesse aonde acha alguma coisa eu digo, tenho certeza que tem no google
<desur> :)
<ptl> eu sempre faço isso nos meus "finds" também
<ptl> direciono a saída de errado pro /dev/null
<ptl> basicamente porque mexo em muita máquina que tem diretório em NFS não acessível nem pelo root. E esses diretórios eu já sei que não têm o que me interessa
<Ricardo__> no meu finde eu jogo bola toma uma ceva
<Ricardo__> eaheaheahaeeah
<ptl> aí é finde... carreira
<ptl> :P
<Ricardo__> eahah
<ptl> minha "montanha de frango" tá pronta
<ptl> agora pra comer vai demorar
<desur> hehe
<ptl> acho até que vou fazer algo antes
<pqatsi> olha que lega
<pqatsi> ./.config/Empathy
<pqatsi> ./.config/telepathy
<ptl> ?
<pqatsi> desur: procura la
<pqatsi> e da proxima vez, arrume seu find melhor
<ptl> pqatsi: por que você acha ruim direcionar a saída de erro pra /dev/null no find?
<desur> pqatsi, ehhe, vc nao entendeu? ok, meu português deve estar rum, desculpas
<desur> pqatsi, cara, vc nao sabe, ok, tudo bem!, eu disse que procurei nisso tudo jah!
<pqatsi> ue, os arquivos dele tao la
<ptl> se u meu português estivesse ruim eu já estaria bêbado!
<ptl> *se o
<ptl> powrra
<pqatsi> agora
<ptl> se u meu português estivesse rum eu já estaria bêbado!
<ptl> escrevi tudo errado
<pqatsi> dependendo do que voce quer mexer
<ptl> acho que estou bêbado!
<pqatsi> vc so vai achar no gconf2
<ptl> ow, uma parte ruim do gnome é isso
<ptl> as configurações ficam todas esparramadas.
<ptl> algumas no ~/.gconf2, outras no ~/.config e tal
<ptl> tem até os oldschool com ~/.xxxxxrc e ~/.dir_de_config
<desur> jah procurei em tudo
<desur> é simples, o empathy tem temas, o padrao eh ubuntu, troca ele, aonde ele salva isso, qual arquivo, isso que quero descobrir ;)
<ptl> temas? deve ser no conf mesmo
<pqatsi> o ceus
<pqatsi> ptl: explica pra ele o q e gconf
<pqatsi> :p
<ptl> gconftool-2 --dump / | grep -i empathy
<ptl> quis dizer no gconf
<ptl> esse meu teclado tá doidaraço
<pqatsi> gconf e um banco de dados
<hermano> alguem me diz onde eu posso alterar a resolução no xubuntu?
<ptl> não achei nada de tema no gconf
<peregrinator_six> Good night all humans.
<ptl> gconf == registry do windows feito de modo menos escroto, mas ainda assim moderadamente escroto
<hermano> ?
<desur> pqatsi, se eh tao simples, pq nao me diz em qual arquivo fica salvo? vc está um tempao dizendo aonde é, mas nao sabe aonde eh ,ehhe
<pqatsi> o caraio
<pqatsi> NAO FICA EM ARQUIVO
<desur> e nao tem nada do empathy no .gconf
<pqatsi> o que fica no gconf esta em banco de dados
<pqatsi> que fica no .gconf2
<pqatsi> mas e um banco, nao arquivinhos
<Ricardo__> modere seu linguajar
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: caça teu rumo
<ptl> desur:  http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
<ptl> mais em cima desse FAQ ele fala dos temas
<pqatsi> desur: tem um editor grafico e um editor linha de texto de gconf
<ptl> parece que usa um 'adium'
<desur> pl
<desur> Thales,
<Thales> ?
<desur> ptl, sim, mas renomiado como ubuntu
<desur> Thales, mal, sem querer :)
<ptl> desur: ?
<desur> calma, sem querer, hehe
<Thales> desur ok
<pqatsi> Thales: aow
<Ricardo__> tem louco ae so na camufla no canal
<Ricardo__> o Thales so viu pq piscou o nome dele
<Ricardo__> ehaeha
<hermano> alguem me diz onde eu posso alterar a resolução no xubuntu?
<Thales> pqatsi opa
<desur> eh, nao sei mesmo, depois vou caçar mais!
<omelete> hermano,  aqui fica em configurações, tela
<adrianoc> procurei a conf do empathy e não achei também ... o google disse que são vários diretórios.
<pqatsi> Thales: aew cara
<desur> foda esse povo que programa, pq nao coloca tudo em um arquivo como fazem outros programas :/
<Ricardo__> desur, se podem dificultar pra q facilitar
<Thales> pqatsi fala man
<pqatsi> se podem nao ser imbecis como voces 2 que criticam sem saber
<pqatsi> porque nao ser ne
<hermano> so acho configuraçoes protetor de tela omelete
<desur> Ricardo__, ehhe, foda!!
<pqatsi> </ironia>
<pqatsi> Thales: :D
<pqatsi> Thales: tinha te visto enfurnado aqui tb n
<Thales> pqatsi jura? frequento aqui há tempos....
<annak1408> oi hermano
<hermano> oi
<hermano> annak1408,
<pqatsi> serio
<pqatsi> Thales: eu sei, so nao tinha notado que agora vc tava ai
<Ricardo__> tu tao metido a sabichao e nao deu luz nenhuma pro cara tb
<Ricardo__> so enrolando
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: ele queria arquivos
<pqatsi> dei o find pra ele
<pqatsi> ai ele falou nas confs
<pqatsi> gconf2
<pqatsi> ai ele ta achando que gconf2 e arquivo tb sendo que eu falei que era um banco de dados
<Thales> pqatsi ah, sim... :)
<annak1408> é o seguinte vai no menu xfce dai vai ter em configuraçoes o gerenciador de configuraçoes do xfce4
<desur> pqatsi, Acha entao :)
<desur> te desafio
<annak1408> é o seguinte vai no menu xfce dai vai ter em configuraçoes o gerenciador de configuraçoes do xfce4 hermano
<desur> ehhe
<pqatsi> desur: cara, eu nao tenho que te provar nada
<pqatsi> eu ja te falei e o ptl tambem
<annak1408> hermano, dai vai em tela
<desur> olhei tb em bd, mas isso nao fica em BD
<pqatsi> alias o ptl foi ate mais completo que eu num certo ponto
<desur> ehhe
<pqatsi> claro que fica
<pqatsi> escova o gconf2
<omelete> hermano,  alt+2 xfce4-display-settings
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<pqatsi> e use-o
<desur> pqatsi, entre nele, e procure algo com o nome de empathy
<desur> qualquer coisa :)
<pqatsi> eu ano
<pqatsi> faz vc :D
<pqatsi> praq vou mexer na conf do meu empathy, ta ok aquu :p
<hermano> obrigado galera
<pqatsi> instala o editor ai e procura
<pqatsi> desur: vc ta acostumado com o regedit, nao vai se sentir perdido :d
<Ricardo__> ele ta usando ubuntu o editor ja vem por padrao
<desur> pqatsi, a ultima vez que eu tive windows instalado foi em 2002 :)
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: o maximo que o apt vai fazer e dizer que ja ta instalado
<pqatsi> ai é so abrir
<pqatsi> e até hoje voce nao sabe procurar informação dentro do sistema? :p
<pqatsi> *TENSO* :P
<Sandres> ai ai.
<desur> engraçado, acho que vou acabar voltando pro gentoo, o povo sabe mais e eh mais humilde, aqui o povo instala o ubuntu e acha que eh hacker, ehhe
<desur> hilário!
<omelete> lol
<pqatsi> desur: cuidado pra nao me encontrar por la :D
<Ricardo__> desur, nem isso diz q 80% aki do canal esta no windows e pensando em ir pro ubuntu ainda
<Sandres> instalei o windows hoje '-'
<desur> Ricardo__, eh!
<pqatsi> ces tao reamente afim de medir niveis é?
<desur> pqatsi, frequento o gentoo-br a mais de 5 anos e nunca te vi por lah
<pqatsi> desur: cara, porque vc ta encrencando sendo que eu e o ptl dissemos pra vc onde voce acha o que quer
<peregrinator_six> o ano mal começou e já tão me provando que será a mesma merda fedorenta que foi o outro se não for pior... AFF... Não tem jeito mesmo...
<Sandres> eu falei pra tratar bem os novatos D:
<pqatsi> desur: #gentoo-hardened
<adrianoc> pqatsi, aonde ? eu procurei e não achei também.
<thls> peregrinator_six vai dormir pivete
<pqatsi> adrianoc: o q?
<pqatsi> conf do empathy?
<adrianoc> isso.
<pqatsi> adrianoc: os arquivos tao em .config/Empathy e .config/telepathy
<pqatsi> as confs per se tao no gconf
<pqatsi> se quiser mexer, rode gconf-ediro
<pqatsi> *gconf-editor
<adrianoc> eu mudei o tema do meu empathy, e não achei o arquivo aonde ele gravou isso.
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<adrianoc> já olhei nestes diretório e no gconf-editor e não está lá.
<adrianoc> pqatsi, e outra, não existe o diretório .config/telepathy
<Ricardo__> daki a pouco ele vai dizer entao vcs sao dois imbecis procurando... preparem-se
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: take it easy. seu caso foi so um estresse tosco. e eu se fosse voce leria os memos do memoserv
<pqatsi> adrianoc: como eu tambem disse antes, isso parece que andou mudando de versao pra versao
<pqatsi> eu nao uso o empathy padrao do ubuntu, mas sim o do ppa do telepathy
<pqatsi> devido a alguns bugfixes que me interessavam
<adrianoc> pqatsi, então você não sabe aonde fica os arquivos de configuração do empathy ?
<pqatsi> adrianoc: o ceus
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<Sandres> clima tá pesado aqui
<pqatsi> .config/Empathy .config/telepathy e gconf!
<pqatsi> so que as vezes muda coisa ou outra
<Ricardo__> Sandres, com o pqatsi sempre é assim
<pqatsi> o link que o ptl passou ta melhor do que a informacao que to passando, btw
<adrianoc> pqatsi, como eu disse mais acima eu já procurei nestes arquivos e não achei nehuma referência ao meu tema.
<pqatsi> [01/01-22:59:04] < ptl> desur:  http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
<desur> adrianoc, o cara não sabe, vou perguntar pra quem sempre sabe o GOOGLE
<pqatsi> adrianoc: a referencia tá ai
<desur> pqatsi, jah vi esses arquivos, maioria de log
<desur> e nao está ai
<desur> :)
<desur> vou ver com os gringos tb
<pqatsi> [01/01-22:59:04] < ptl> desur:  http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
<pqatsi> [01/01-22:59:44] < ptl> mais em cima desse FAQ ele fala dos temas
<pqatsi> tá la
<pqatsi> How can I create a theme in Empathy?
<pqatsi> These are normal Adium Message Styles (albeit a few features still don't work see Empathy/Themes). To create one you can use the Creating Message Styles documentation on the Adium wiki.
<pqatsi> usa Adium
<Damien_Thor>  alguem sabe dizer se ainda existe servidor como o brasnet ou brasirc para bate-papo?
<adrianoc> pqatsi, como disse o Linus Torvalds ... Falar é fácil me mostre o código.
<Ricardo__> Damien_Thor, nao, ja era
<adrianoc> este diretório ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs/ não existe.
<pqatsi> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Themes
<pqatsi> e so escovar 2 links dentro do wiki
<pqatsi> Empathy Themes
<pqatsi> Empathy supports Adium Message Styles starting from 2.27.3 (if built with WebKitGtk support). See a screenshot.
<pqatsi> Install a theme
<pqatsi>    1.
<pqatsi>       You can choose and download themes from adiumxtras
<pqatsi>    2.
<pqatsi>       Extract the tarball to ~/.local/share/adium/message-styles/*.AdiumMessageStyle
<pqatsi>    3. Go to empathy's preferences and select Adium theme.
<pqatsi> é isso que vcs queriam? mastigadinho?
<pqatsi> agora, tá ruim a leitura de voces viu
<Ricardo__> pqatsi, ae precisou do google entao mestre... eaeaheahea
<pqatsi> nao precisei do google
<adrianoc> pqatsi, eu só quero saber aonde ele gravou a configuração do tema que eu escolhi, só isso.
<pqatsi> foi o link que o ptl passou
<pqatsi> e que é documentacao oficial
<pqatsi> isso nao precisa de ir ao google
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: e ao contrario do que voce pensa, ler documentacao nao e vergonhoso pra ninguem
<adrianoc> este link não responde a minha pergunta, mesmo sendo oficial, até mesmo pq a versão do empathy do ubuntu é diferente deste link que vc passou.
<pqatsi> adrianoc: como eu tinha dito antes
<pqatsi> esses diretorios de conf mudam direto de versao pra versao
<pqatsi> e sim, isso é um inferno no gnome
<pqatsi> e sim, eu odeio essas mudancas do gnome
<pqatsi> e sim, nao tem muito jeito, tem que testar e procurar
<adrianoc> pqatsi, agradeço seu esforço ...
<adrianoc> mas eu só quero saber aonde o empathy gravou a nova informação de que meu tema é outro. só isso.
<pqatsi> adrianoc: gconf
<pqatsi> voce muda isso no gconf-editor
<adrianoc> pqatsi, gconf-editor aonde ?
 * pqatsi se pergunta se voltar pro nick antigo ajuda o povo a largar do meu pé
<pqatsi> adrianoc: roda ai
<adrianoc> eu procurei lá e não achei nada.
<pqatsi> gconf-editor
<adrianoc> e depois ?
<leleobhz> adrianoc: la vc procura
<leleobhz> adrianoc: melhor agora?
<leleobhz> :D
<adrianoc> leleobhz ... mestre !!!
<adrianoc> olha o que a pesquisa retornou ... "Padrão não localizado"
<leleobhz> ¬¬
<leleobhz> adrianoc: jura q vc n tinha me reconhecido?
<adrianoc> lelobhz, eu te dou um doce se vc me dizer aonde o empathy gravou a informação de que meu tema é diferente de ubuntu.
<Ricardo__> bah os louco tao a meia hora e nao saem do lugar
<leleobhz> Ricardo__: entao faça sair
<Ricardo__> eu nao sei resolver essa, logo de mim nao vai sair do lugar
<adrianoc> tá valendo um doce pra quem responder a pergunta ... :D
<adrianoc> aonde o filho da mãe do empathy gravou minhas confs ? :p
<adrianoc> pqatsi = leleobhz ????
<adrianoc> kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> tahdah!
<adrianoc> tú é muito gay !!!
<pqatsi> UAHuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHA
<pqatsi> oia so
<pqatsi> adrianoc: quem tem uma cara que nao aparece nem aqui nem no #debian-br ????
<pqatsi> so eu nao o bixona :P
<Ricardo__> papo de casal
<Ricardo__> vo me retirar
<pqatsi> bye!
<pqatsi> pede pro adrianoc um beijo de boa noite na saida
<pqatsi> :D
<adrianoc> com ecessão do ubuntu-br, os outros canais pt-br estão morrendo.
<adrianoc> uiiiii
<adrianoc> :p
<Ricardo__> ecessao foi foda cara
<Ricardo__> teu portuga foi pro brejo
<Ricardo__> eaheahea
<adrianoc> Ricardo__, foi mal.
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: cara, tu nem conhece o cara
<Ricardo__> exceção
<pqatsi> desencana e evapora mano
<Ricardo__> barbaridade
<pqatsi> o loco
<Ricardo__> q nem dizem aki no sul
<pqatsi> anda uma falta de consideracao tamanha
<adrianoc> mal mesmo .. é que escrevi rápido.
<Ricardo__> tu viro defensor babaovo dele?
<Ricardo__> ele nem reclamou
<Ricardo__> e tu chorou as pitanga
<pqatsi> mano, tu acaba de sair do ovo, conhece irc faz pouco tempo, conhece a comunidade faz pouco tempo
<pqatsi> desencana mano
<pqatsi> eu e esse cara devemos ter no minimo 7 anos de casa
<pqatsi> se toca veio, para de fazer observacao sem necessidade sobre as pessoas que tao aqui
<pqatsi> voce so critica
<Ricardo__> uso irc a seculos cara tu nao sabe nada e quer dar moral de cueca ainda... pq ate agora tu so enrolou
<pqatsi> eu pelo menos na medida do que posso ou que meu estresse deixa, eu ajudo
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: c n ia dormir tio?
<pqatsi> pede bença na saida
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: nao parece
<adrianoc> é sim ... e minha casa era uma casa muito engraçada, não tinha teto, não tinha nada ... :p
<pqatsi> [01/01-23:36:21] [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on Ricardo__ (account Ricardo__):
<pqatsi> [01/01-23:36:21] [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : May 17 04:04:56 2010 (32 weeks, 5 days, 21:31:24 ago)
<pqatsi> 32 semanas?
<zer0ne> haha novo ano mas nada mudou aqui
<pqatsi> dondoca, vem me falar de seculos :D
<Ricardo__> eu nao usava o freenode
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: azar seu
<Ricardo__> usava outros servidores
<pqatsi> quando voce chega num lugar, tu n faz isso sem conhecer as pessoas nao
<pqatsi> aqui e freenode, nao outros servers
<pqatsi> a coisa funciona diferente
<pqatsi> sao outras pessoas, outras amizades, outras intrigas
<Sandres> pqatsi, dá pra deixar de ser mesquinho e ridiculo? dá pra respeitar os outros? obrigado.
<peregrinator_six> <zer0ne> haha novo ano mas nada mudou aqui² E nem vai mudar a não ser que pra pior...
<adrianoc> Ricardo__, http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/portugues/index.php?lingua=portugues-portugues&palavra=exce%E7%E3o&CP=72487&typeToSearchRadio=exactly&pagRadio=50
<zer0ne> kkkk peregrinator_six
<pqatsi> Sandres: onde voce ta na discussao mesmo?
 * pqatsi oia pros logs
<Sandres> pqatsi, vê se cria maturidade nessa tua cabeça
<Ricardo__> adrianoc, ta e o q eu disse?
<Sandres> pqatsi, não ferra, cara.
<pqatsi> Sandres: vou pensar no seu caso
<Patricia> o canal nao é para discutir queria por favor mover para #freenode?
<Sandres> pqatsi te pedi pra pensar em algo?
<adrianoc> pessoal, ainda tá valendo ... quem consegue responder a pergunta ... aonde o empathy gravou minhas configurações?
<Ricardo__> ele é o rei de chamar o cara de burro e nem me conhece tb e agora vem da moral idiota.... pq mexi com o adrianoc
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: :*
<Ricardo__> so pq tem 7 anos de freenode grande coisa
<zer0ne> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4134/semttulotg.png
<peregrinator_six> eita povo lindo este que mora no brasil, qualquer coisinha é suficiente pra armar um belo de um barraco, nossa, quanta classe... :S
<Ricardo__> vai calçar as sandalias da humildade cara
<zer0ne> Patricia, :)
<Sandres> peregrinator_six, :/
<Ricardo__> o povo ta aki pra pedir ajuda e nao pre ser avacalhado
<Sandres> Ricardo__, concordo (Y)
<victor1903> ola pessoal, tenho uma multifuncional epson TX115  e preciso scanear algo agora, mas o digitalizador do ubuntu naum reconhece quando minha muitfuncional esta ligada, a impressora funciona normalmente
<Ricardo__> se tu manja mais é bom pra ti
<pqatsi> o legal e que todos voces que tao enchendo o saco sequer levantaram a mao do mouse pra procurar
<Ricardo__> tu devia ajudar
<Ricardo__> e nao ficar tirando o cara pra guri
<pqatsi> eu e o ptl falamos o que a gente tinha lembrado
<pqatsi> e o cara apelou porque n era la q tava
<pqatsi> ai comecou essa discussao mediocre e mesquinha por gente que nao tinha nada com o assunto e sequer tentou ajudar o camarada
<pqatsi> e o que voces tao fazendo por isso?
<pqatsi> PORRA NENHUMA
<peregrinator_six> VICTOR TÁ COM DUVIDA FAVOR FAZER O PROPOSITO DO CANAL VALER!
<Ricardo__> q nem tu nao fez nada
<Ricardo__> so ficou brigando e brigando
<Patricia> existe a tecla ctrl+f coloca a palavra chave e acha onde esta :)
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: role o log
<Patricia> oi zer0ne :)
<Ricardo__> com sandres, comigo desur etc
<adrianoc> pessoal ... aloooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, empathy, conf .... lembram ???
<pqatsi> voce vai ver que eu e o ptl tentamos achar o lance do empathy
<pqatsi> se voce nao viu isso
<pqatsi> sugiro q leia
<pqatsi> o desur que resolveu apelar por conta de uma observacao tosca que eu fiz
<pqatsi>  e deu origem a isso
<pqatsi> mas eu nao devo nada a voce Ricardo__ e nem ao Sandres e nem ao zer0ne porque voces entraram na discussao so pra encher o saco
<Ricardo__> acho até q tu manja das coisas mas em vez de ser humilde em ajudar tu solta uma patada...
<pqatsi> eu fui tosco com o desur ele tb foi, ok
<peregrinator_six> isso aqui tá igual a bate boca entre flamenguista e vascaino, nossa...
<Sandres> pqatsi, você sempre consegue brigar, não é? =]
<pqatsi> agora o legal e ver onde essa merda chegou
<zer0ne> me deve 10 reais
<zer0ne> passa pra ca
<Sandres> pqatsi, ou hoje foi uma exceção a regra?
<peregrinator_six> zer0ne, :P
<Ricardo__> Sandres, isso é de dias ja
<Ricardo__> nao foi so de hj
<zer0ne> gio__, 0/
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: com voce é mesmo
<pqatsi> lembra o que voce falou quando te vi a primeira vez aqui?
<pqatsi> abobrinha sobre windows x linux
<Ricardo__> nao é só comigo cara tu briga com todo mundo
<Ricardo__> todos q tu tenta ajudar
<Ricardo__> tu acaba brigando
<Ricardo__> e qual é o problema q eu falei alguma abrobrinha?
<Ricardo__> adrianoc, achou as confs?
<adrianoc> Ricardo__, não .. :(
<adrianoc> neca de catibiriba ... :p
<Ricardo__> o desur silenciou deve ta procurando
<Ricardo__> eahaeh
<adrianoc> se nem deus conseguiu imagine eu que sou um pobre mortal, :p
<Ricardo__> heeh
<virtu> e ai
<virtu> bom 2011 a todos
<annak1408> para vct tb
<virtu> to em santo angelo/rs
<mactimes> rodr1go, O quê está querendo saber?
<virtu> num desktop todo complicado =(
<rodr1go> mactimes nada somente verificando sua versao posso?
<mactimes> rodr1go, XChat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.35-22-generic [x86_64/2.40GHz/SMP]
<mactimes> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<mactimes> Compiled: Jul 24 2010
<mactimes> rodr1go, Satisfeito?
<peregrinator_six> virtu, bom dia, cade meu Remix da musica tema do Frog...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> RSSRSRSRS
<virtu> peregrinator_six: to sem piano aqui
<rodr1go> mactimes huahuahuahuuhahua funny eu ja olhei nao gostou pede para quem escreveu o xchat esconder ou voce mesmo esconde ou melhor modifique o protocolo do irc
<virtu> peregrinator_six: boa tarde...
<virtu> peregrinator_six: to num desktop aqui sofrivel cara
<mactimes> rodr1go, Só quero saber porquê do interesse.  Viu algo que gostou ?  Ou tá afim de arrumar encrenca?
<rodr1go> mactimes voce deve ser uma crianca nao? acredito que o irc seja livre apenas verifiquei porque o seu nick comeca com mac pensei que utilizasse mac osx
 * ptl tá tentando entender por que a briga começou
<rodr1go> ptl porque dei um version e ele nao gostou kakaka
<ptl> duh
<rodr1go> ptl porque dei um version e ele nao gostou kakaka
<peregrinator_six> virtu, só brincando rapaz, já disse que vc não me deve nada, mas quando puder me fala que eu quero ver como vai ficar... :) virtu cada um com suas dificuldades, eu to com um monitor novo que tá disparando o cntraste aqui e fica o menu bem no meio da tela... Minha memo deu defeito e to com uma emprestada que terei que devolvar, a vida é assim, quando vc pensa que não ela piora...
<ptl> tou acostumadoa usar Ctrl-W e apagar a palavra anterior no xéu
<ptl> fui fazer isso no kvirc, fechou a janela do canak
<ptl> *canal
<ptl> maldito :/
<pqatsi> LOL
<ptl> vou tirar esse binding
<virtu> peregrinator_six: tu tem alzheimer cara? tua memo deu defeito, quem tem alzheimer tem a memo com defeito
<ptl> já não é a primeira vez que acontece isso
<ptl> Piada Has Failed. (R)etry (I)gnore (C)all Ary Toledo
<peregrinator_six> virtu, RSRSSRRS
<virtu> aqui to num celeron 2.8 tudo sis
<peregrinator_six> virtu, minha memo do meu pc... ;) Fiote, não começa não po!
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> ai caramba..
<peregrinator_six> nossa, que macumba pesada em...?! :S
<virtu> aham
<virtu> minha mae sofre
<ptl> powrra
<Thales> rafaelmartins get out :D
<ptl> não tem keybindings no kvirc
<ptl> será que ele registra nas kdelibs?
<ptl> não quero chamar configurador do kde pra mudar essa keybinding
<ptl> sempre que eu faço isso ele dispara um monte de processos kde*.*
<rafaelmartins> Thales, mas já? :P
<ptl> kdelixo1, kdelibfazdeconta0, kdenaoquerosaberefoda-se, etc.
<Thales> rafaelmartins ahahah :P
<ptl> kio_http_cache_cleaner
<ptl> kdeinit maldito! eu tô no gnome!
<ptl> pára de querer sobrepujar meu desktop!
<rodr1go> thales :)
<Thales> rodr1go opa
<ptl> eu abri até um bug no launchpad pra issoi
<virtu> complicado este desktop
<ptl> fazer com que os programas no kde não executem tralhas aleatórias quando são executados dentro do gnome
<ptl> quem discorda de mim, jogue bananas no pqatsi
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<virtu> segunda convenço minha mae a comprar um desktop melhor
<peregrinator_six> virtu, ela topou comprar o seu not.../!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Ricardo__> os caras nao perdoam nem a mae
<Ricardo__> deve vender a uma fortuna ainda eheah
<virtu> peregrinator_six: achei melhor nao gastar cara... dai ela troca de desktop e todos economizam grana
<peregrinator_six> virtu, ótimo! :)
<virtu> mas encontrei um macbook c2d por 1200
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, :)
<virtu> 0o
<peregrinator_six> virtu, mac a 1200...?! 0o
<virtu> c2d 2.0 80gb 1gb
<xGrind> \o
<virtu> usado e em otimo estado
<Ricardo__> c2d é aquele pequenos?
<Ricardo__> q é so o pc sem tela..
<peregrinator_six> virtu, um, tendeu..
<Ricardo__> eskece core 1 duo
<Ricardo__> 2 duo
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Ricardo__> to dormin do aki
<virtu> mas acho que nao vou comprar... nunca usei um mac
<peregrinator_six> virtu, ?
<virtu> tava pensando em comprar ele
<virtu> pra mim
<virtu> mas... 1200 é grana
<Ricardo__> é compraria um desk
<virtu> nem terminei de pagar meu piano
<peregrinator_six> virtu,  é sim, com isso em monto o PC pra meu Ubuntu aqui! ;)
<thls> entao compra esse
<thls> http://firstplace.com.br/loja/computador/core_i7_evolution
<thls> R$ 10.301,66
<thls> só o gabinete kkk
<Ricardo__> thls, so a fontezinha... igual um ar condicionado ligado
<Ricardo__> aeheahea
<virtu> pois é... eu tenho um amigo meu que é juiz de direito... ganha 20 mil por mes... comprava 2 desses em 30 dias
<virtu> e eu que nao estudei =(
<virtu> sou porteiro de prédio
<Ricardo__> 24 gb de ram
<thls> eu tenho uma lan house desse aqui virtu
<thls> kkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> putz
<thls> forcei
<thls> brincadeira
<thls> :)
<Ricardo__> pra q tudo isso?
<Ricardo__> nao vai usar nem 8
<thls> meu sonho -.-
<virtu> no boleto fica por 9 mil UFA
<Ricardo__> pro louco usar 8 giga de ram
<Ricardo__> é coisa aberta
<virtu> uns 100 paciencia
<virtu> 200 campo minado
<Ricardo__> ahah
<virtu> 500 paint
<Ricardo__> 10 navegadores
<Geowany> aprender as sintaxes do ffmpeg com uma voz dessa
<thls> tss
<virtu> e ainda da pra ver aquelas apresentações de powerpoint que tu recebe por e-mail
<Geowany> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIalNEW-LQ8&NR=1
<Ricardo__> pra louco q tem dinheiro
<Ricardo__> nao é tao caro
<Ricardo__> mas nao é meu caso ehhe
<virtu> porteiro de prédio compra desktop space br em 10x sem juros
<Ricardo__> daki 5 anos esse pc ai
<virtu> e netbook rosa pra filha em 10x
<Ricardo__> mal roda paciencia
<Geowany> virtu, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> alias mias ne uns 10
<Geowany> virtu, o mais legal são as perguntas
<Geowany> "Geowany! Qual o melhor anti-virus?"
<virtu> e ainda sbra troco pro smartphone de dois chips que pega tv e faz torrada
<ptl> mas que não é tão smart assim
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<virtu> claro que é...
<virtu> tem calculadora
<virtu> toca mp3
<virtu> radio
<Ricardo__> no futuro vai ser um chip na cabeca do cara
<virtu> o que mais que a filha de um porteiro quer?
<Ricardo__> e era isso
<peregrinator_six> pode acreditar que vai, e não tá tão longe assim não cara...
<xGrind> Geowany; o canal linux no virtua ta parado?
<Geowany> xGrind, deve tá
<Ricardo__> nego vai ficar cabecudo com a evolucao
<Ricardo__> bracos mirrados
<Ricardo__> de tao vadio q vai ficar
<Ricardo__> pq as maquinas farao quase tudo
<Ricardo__> atrofiados
<virtu> eu só quero um desktop melhor pra minha mae
<Ricardo__> bom ate la a gente ja foi pra cova
<peregrinator_six> com exeção de as maquinas fazerem quase tudo o resto já acontece a muito tempo... :P
<virtu> que nem o mario covas
<Ricardo__> ahah
<virtu> kkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> virtu, rsrs
<virtu> ate meu celular é mais rapido que isto aqui
<virtu> a placa de som, eu plugo um fone de ouvido e escuto a radio local
<virtu> se eu conecto speaker... eu escuto a rede eletrica
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<virtu> capaz de apertar o botao de eject do drive de cd e abrir a porta da casa
<virtu> placa de video sis661fx
<Pskol> virtu, ha isso dava comigo tbm
<thls> quando falar pro carro
<thls> liga
<thls> :D
<virtu> de abrir a porta da casa?
<virtu> hehhee
<thls> isso ja tem
<thls> ;\
<Pskol> virtu, o botao de volume da xcaixa de som troca a estaçao de radio
<virtu> é
<Pskol> kkk
<virtu> muito bom
<virtu> o desktop já faz parte da edificação do prédio
<virtu> é tudo um ser, tipo um borg
<Pskol> mas isso nao eh do pc
<Pskol> vc tem estabilizador?
<virtu> mas este pc ta velho jah... vou doar ele
<virtu> tem sim
<virtu> normalmente interferencias no som sao causadas pelas instabilidades da rede eletrica
<Pskol> opa manda ele pra ca
<Pskol> :D
<virtu> quando eu morava aqui... eu tinha um athlon 1333
<virtu> e uma mesinha de som ligada nele onde esrutava minhas musicas sem problemas
<virtu> dai me mudei... a mae trocou de desktop... e algum jaguara vendeu um sistudo
<Pskol> heheh
<virtu> eu abro o case e tem um chines trabalhando dentro do gabinente... com um adesivo de SIS na testa
<Pskol> kkkkkkk
<virtu> nova dhelly capital da india
<idub> hehehhee
<idub> to ficando cabeçudo em linux
<virtu> antes tarde do que nunca
<idub> mano, peguei uma distro de mano véiu.. agora eu aprendo o que pe linux
<idub> chatzilla é feio demais
<ptl> Patricia: curte palestras do youtube tipo essa? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzXs0EnCin0
<Ricardo__> akele clonezilla funciona legal pra fazer imagem de hd?
<ptl> pra isso use o mondo rescue ou o partimage, Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> queria um q fizesse imagem de ext4 tb
<Ricardo__> o ghost tosco akele de win so faz ntfs
<ptl> o mondo rescue faz.
<Ricardo__> fizesse do hd todo ta ligado
<Ricardo__> vo catar vlw ptl
<ptl> é o melhor software de "image backup" que conheço pra GNU/Linux, e está por aí há anos
<Ricardo__> tipo
<Ricardo__> mas se o hd for 250 gb
<Ricardo__> e tiver 50 so ocupado
<ptl> Ricardo__: ele suporta LVM, UUIDs, md, todos os tipos de filesystem do GNU/Linux, etc.
<Ricardo__> precisarei dos 250 gb pra fazer imagem?
<Ricardo__> no hd maior
<Ricardo__> ou so os 50
<Ricardo__> pq esse clonezilla ai tinha q ter o tamanho real livre
<ptl> Depende das opções que você der ao mondo, leia o tutorial
<Ricardo__> ok
<ptl> ele tem muita flexibilidade.
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Estou colocando o Clonezilla em live-hd em alguns clientes meus agora para quick restore do sistema.  Funciona muito bem.
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Pode criar até scripts para quick backup / quick restore no grub se quiser.
<Ricardo__> é nao consegui ne cara eu nao tinha 250 gb livre
<Ricardo__> pra testar
<Ricardo__> no hd grande
<Ricardo__> esse mondo tu nao roda da iso entao
<Ricardo__> tu temq instalar o deb ou tar
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Pode rodar do CD ou pode extrair o tar pro disco.
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Cria uma partição pra dar boot por ele.
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Tem a documentaçção toda no site.
<Ricardo__> prob é espaco cara pra fazer um hd inteiro como disse eu li no site deles q precisa dos 250 gb todo mesmo q nao estejam ocupados
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Como é?
<mactimes> Ricardo__, 250GB para quê?
<Ricardo__> se tu for fazer imagem toda
<Ricardo__> do hd
<Ricardo__> se ele for 250 gb ferrou mesmo q tenha so 50 ocupados
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Imagem do quê?  Da partição?
<Ricardo__> do hd inteiro
<Ricardo__> das 3 particoes
<Thales> mactimes também to achando conversa de bebado essa do Ricardo__
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Não tive nada disto, não...
<mactimes> Thales, Acho que ele precisa ler melhor a documentação...
<Ricardo__> é tenho q fazer testes ainda
<Ricardo__> pra nao fazer cagadas
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Acho que antes dos testes, deveria ler melhor a documentação.
<virtu> a solução para cagadas é ter sempre em maos papel higienico
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Tá falando besteira sem saber do que tá falando...
<virtu> resolve sempre
<virtu> cara
<Ricardo__> o linux nem preciso eu faço remastersys
<Ricardo__> o prob sao as particoes win
<virtu> achei no desk da minha mae Need For Speed II
<mactimes> Ricardo__, O Clonezilla te dá opção, no backup, inclusive de limpar o pagefile.sys e, se não me engano, o hiberfil.sys para a imagem ocupar menos espaço...
<Ricardo__> ele compacta tb q nem o ghost?
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Então, novamente, ou você está supondo errado por não ter lido a documentação oficial ou estamos falando de softwares diferentes.
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Sim, vários níveis de compressão, várias formas de copiar os dados, etc.
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Network backup, etc.
<Ricardo__> blz
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Boot por PXE, etc.
<Ricardo__> se tiver 100 gb ocupado e meu hd pra backup tiver 90 gb livre.. ele vai fazer a imagem ou vai dar disk full?
<Ricardo__> esse de 90 livre seria onde eu salvaria a imagem
<idub> Ricardo__ ainda apanhando ai
<mactimes> Ricardo__, http://clonezilla.org/  A documentação pode te dizer caso a caso como funciona, melhor do que eu.
<Ricardo__> eu entendi
<Ricardo__> mas responde a pergunta
<Ricardo__> s ou n
<ptl> h ou m
<ptl> 0 ou 1
<ptl> preto ou branco
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Como eu disse, a documentação pode te dizer melhor do que eu.  Não lembro se faz compressão on-the-fly
<ptl> (x) SiM ( ) NãO ( ) TaLvEz
<Ricardo__> ok
<ptl> ( ) SiM (x) NãO ( ) TaLvEz
<ptl> ( ) SiM ( ) NãO (x) TaLvEz
<Ricardo__> o ghost faz on the fly esse eu nao sei por isso fikei na duvida
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Deve constar da documentação.
<Ricardo__> tá
<ptl> on-the-fly == em vôo
<mactimes> Ricardo__, Como o espaço que utilizo é geralmente apenas para instalação pronta, sem arquivos de usuário nem nada, já que fica tudo nos servidores, não costumo ter problemas com falta de espaço.
<Ricardo__> aha
<ptl> quiá, quiá, quiá
<idub> chatzilla
<Ricardo__> godzilla
<Ricardo__> chegou a hora de dar tchau, flw pessoas
<Geowany> xGrind!
<xGrind> Geowany; falae
<Geowany> xGrind, de boa lá agora?
<Geowany> kkkkkk
<Geowany> eu passei um tempão sem me manifestar ali
<xGrind> agora ta melhor kk
<ptl> xau
 * Kotonet 
<Pskol> .
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> algum doido ai acordado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguem pode me aconselhar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> navegador sem o ambiente gráfico
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois quero usar um no ubuntu 10.04 server :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<rodr1go> lynx
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> muito obrigado rodr1go ,  já estava lendo sobre e a leitura me levou há ele e também já tinha conhecimento do mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só queria era mesmo uma confirmação por parte da comunidade do canal :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> valeu , espero que voçê leia isto no histórico salvo do servidor :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou usando o lynx   bem legal :D primeira vez que eu o uso e estou gostando :D
<pqatsi> ate parece praga: meu empathy pra butterfly parou de funfar e ainda n sei pq
<pqatsi> saco
<Roud-rik> bom dia povo
<Romil> bom dia
<Patricia> Bom dia :)
<ffr76> Bom dia
<idub> bom dia ffr76
<ffr76> Bom dia idub
<ffr76> como foi de entradas :>)
<ffr76> a musica pelo terminal não esta funcionando q sera?
<vanessa> oi
<vanessa> uj
<solteiro2> Bom dia,
<solteiro2> to tentando instalar o gadgets para o ubuntu aqui e nao to conseguindo
<solteiro2> http://ubuntued.info/como-ter-os-google-gadgets-no-ubuntu
<solteiro2> to seguindo essas informações e nao to conseguindo
<solteiro2> bah tem no central de programas oO
<Leon_Nardella> mactimes, Arrumaram o cmake lá no Debian. :)
<ffr76> obrigado a todos mas ja resolvi mpg321 -g 80 /xxx/xxx/musica/*
<Kayowa> bom dia
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> ping
<idub> pong
<rickwap> bom dia
<rickwap> desculpa tenho uma placa de tv em meu pc, como fazer para localizar no linux?
<Kayowa> pessoal meu linux não fica na resolução full hd
<Kayowa> vcs sabem outros programas para alterar a resolução da tela?
<rickwap> hum nao Kayowa
<Kayowa> rickwap, deve ter um jeito no terminal de mandar a resolução
<Kayowa> tava full agora nao fica mais
<Daekdroom> Kayowa, Sistema > Preferência > Monitores
<Kayowa> Daekdroom, rs isso ja fiz
<Kayowa> Daekdroom, eu tenho um kvm duas portas e a intenção é deixar o monitor de 32polegadas fora e na segunda porta da placa de video fica o kvm de forma que quando altero para outra maquina(que estiver arrumando) o monitor de 32 se mantei em minha primeira maquina
<rickwap> Kayowa: tenta o Krandrtray
<Kayowa> resumindo estou com dois monitores
<Kayowa> 19 e 32 polegas
<Kayowa> se no windows consigo o meu linux que é o sistema que uso tem que rodar tambem
<rickwap> 32p isso da arepios ate kkkkkkkk
<Kayowa> rickwap, com 1920 por 1080 no ubuntu fica show.. meus clientes quando veem clamam por linux em suas maquinas
<Kayowa> heheh
<Kayowa> fora que o totem para clipes full hd da é mais nitido que o midia player
<Kayowa> rickwap, onde acho o Krandrtray?
<rickwap> ele e padrao do kde, vc ta usando uk?
<Kayowa> ii
<Kayowa> to usando gnome
<Kayowa> pior que tenho a impressão que no kde vai de boa
<Kayowa> mais minha irmanzinha não vai querer kde
<Kayowa> kde tem sangue linux pq direto e reto precisa dar uns comando no terminal
<Kayowa> gnome roda inteiro sem teminal
<Kayowa> dificil ir
<rickwap> hii entao nao sei como te ajudar
<Kayowa> ok obrigado mesmo assim
<rickwap> tenta ver ai si nao tem para gnome
<Kayowa> nao tem
<rickwap> hum
<Kayowa> pesquisando
<idub> gnome lite
<idub> se a maquina for mais fraca
<Kayowa> idub pra mim?
<idub> ops.. sentei na janela
<Kayowa> idub, que nada
<Kayowa> vale a intenção
<Kayowa> resapplet do kde par agnome
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<Romil> boa tarde
<ffr76> Bom dia arrecem acordei :>)
<ffr76> ontem fiquei ate as 2:30 AM olhando o UFC
<Romil> humm
<solteiro2> ei alguem pode me ajudar ? eu instalei o DOCK so que quando clico no file manager...ele nao abrii pq ontem ttava  funcionando... e hj nao :/
<solteiro2> e como faco pra deletar do DOCK os programas q tem q eu nao quero la?
<khyron_> boa tarde
<khyron_> pessoal como eu faço para direcionar a atualização do ubuntu para um hd externo
<khyron_> nao quero q busca no site
<khyron_> alguem pode me ajuda
<Romil> acho que nao entendi direito
<Romil> vc tem as atualizaçoes num hd externo e quer usar ele como repositorio?
<khyron_> isso
<khyron_> tem como fazer??
<khyron_> eu fiz a copia do /var/cache/apt/archives/
<khyron_> e formatei o pc
<khyron_> tem alguem ai
<khyron_> ??
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> atualiza ele
<Patricia> e depois fa sudo apt-get update
<Romil> saco
<Patricia> atualiza ele >>> a pasta archives
<Romil> net sux
<Romil> khyron_ apenas reponha  a pasta que vc copiou de volta no lugar
<Romil> assim ele quando for atualizar nao vai baixar nada porque ja estara td em cache
<solteiro2> e como faco pra deletar do DOCK os programas q tem q eu nao quero la?
<solteiro2> ei alguem pode me ajudar ? eu instalei o DOCK so que quando clico no file manager...ele nao abrii pq ontem ttava  funcionando... e hj nao :/
<khyron_> eu fiz isso
<solteiro2> ?
<khyron_> mas nao funciono
<khyron_> ele esta buscando no site
<Romil> khyron_ ele apenas atualiza a lista de pacotes no site, o download dos pacotes é outra coisa
<khyron_> ok vo tenta bro
<Romil> ele so baixara atualizaçoes que sejam mais recentes que as que vc tem na pasta
<khyron_> ele ta buscando no site
<khyron_> entendi
<khyron_> bem vo tenta aqui e ver no que da
<khyron_> ubuntu e muito bom !
<khyron_> eu nao manjo nada e to conseguindo usar de boa
<khyron_> e claro q sempre com ajuda do pessoal ai que da um help
<Kayowa> alguem poderia me ajudar com relação a resolução do monitor
<Kayowa> ?
<rickwap> Kayowa: ainda n axou solucao?
<Kayowa> não
<Kayowa> deve ter algum arquivo que se reescrito mantera a resolução em full hd
<Kayowa> como linux é menos de 1% e meu problema não é comum ai fica dificil
<rickwap> tu estas a usar dois monitores em simultaneu?
<Kayowa> agora nao
<Kayowa> voltei só para o d 32
<Kayowa> e mesmo assim ele nao volta mais na resoluçao que era
<rickwap> estranho
<mactimes> Boa tarde, pessoas.
<rickwap> boa tarde pessoa
<mactimes> Kayowa, Peguei o bonde andando.  Já resolveste sua dificuldade?
<Kayowa> mactimes, manja de configurar a resolução do pc?
<Kayowa> mactimes, não
 * mactimes realizes he didn't after the question... =)
<mactimes> Kayowa, Qual sua placa de vídeo?
<Kayowa> agora voltei a utiluzar o meu monitor padrão de 32 que funcionava perfeito a 1920
<Kayowa> hd 3870
<Kayowa> e ele abre a tela de log com 800 por 600 e depois vai para 1280 1024 sem opção para resolução correta
<Kayowa> vou reiniciar aqui javolto
 * mactimes não gosta muito de se repetir, então vai aguardar até que Kayowa responda à pergunta que fez para poder continuar a ajudar...
<rickwap> pessoal falamos depois voi jogar um pouco need for speedwordl
<Kayowa> oi
<Kayowa> bom jogo
<Kayowa> rs
<Kayowa> rickwap,
<rickwap> valeu Kayowa
<Kayowa> mactimes, o minha placa é uma hd 3870
<rickwap> ei Kayowa vc com o de 32 deve ter jogos incriveis ai
<mactimes> Kayowa, Qual o fabricante?
<Kayowa> ati hd 3870
<Kayowa> ati
<mactimes> Kayowa, Ok.
<mactimes> Kayowa, Já instalou os drivers restritos?
<rickwap> mactimes: desculpa a curiosidade usas sistema operativo mac?
<Kayowa> rickwap, off top eu gostaria de jogar mais esta tão corrido aqui
<Kayowa> rickwap, windows e linux
<Kayowa> mactimes, sim
<Kayowa> tenho o programa da ati e da a mesma resposta que o do sistema
<mactimes> rickwap, http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/MAC_times
<Kayowa> Ubuntu 10 10
<rickwap> eu tenho problemas em instalar jogos no linux por isso uso tb windows i linux
<Kayowa> rickwap, dual boot
<rickwap> sim Kayowa
<Kayowa> mactimes, rickwap ja volto
<mactimes> Kayowa, Ok.
 * mactimes is on the phone with GF.  BRB.
<rickwap> certo
<khyron_> eu também uso windows por causa do jogo
<rickwap> eu acho que a linux devia trabalhar mais neste aspecto
<khyron_> creio q seja direct x
<rickwap> mais tem um jogo do linux para o pessoal jogar online
<rickwap> sudo apt-get install openarena
<rickwap> quanto e que ta ai maniplos de xbox360?
<khyron_> eu jogo chaos-pt
<rickwap> e legal? khyron_
<khyron_> nao roda no linux
<khyron_> infelizmente
<khyron_> pois so uso windows por causa dele
<rickwap> k strees
<rickwap> bom pessaol falamos
<rickwap> fui-me
<khyron_> flw
<xGrind> boa tarde povo \o
<GeekZen> boa tarde xGrind
<Patricia> pqatsi: boa tarde tio
<phzinho> oi
<Patricia> alguem conhece algum aplicativo semelhante ao sweeper?
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<hermano> nao consigo enxergar no xubuntu as unidades ntfs o que faço?
<minimonics> ola pessoal, Um feliz ano novo para todos. Estou começando hoje no neste canal
<barna> minimonics, Seja Bem Vindo a Comunidade Ubuntu Brasil!
<minimonics> obrigado
<barna> minimonics, tem 3 coisas q eu sempre passo pra todos as novas pessoas q aki chegam!
<barna> minimonics, 1= Guia do Iniciante Ubuntu 10.04!
<barna> http://www.mandamais.com.br/download/5mr25520109539
<barna> http://under-linux.org/attachments/f140/11669d1274348539-guia-do-iniciante-ubuntu-10-04-lts-ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante-pdf
<barna> minimonics, 2= http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuPerfeito
<barna> minimonics, 3= Livro de comando do Linux!
<barna> http://tales.linuxhard.org/blog/livro-manual-de-sobrevivencia/
<minimonics> muito obriado barna. ja tomei nota
<barna> minimonics, d nada!
<minimonics> alguem aqui participa do under-linux.org?
<omelete> eu ñ
<minimonics> acho que o http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/    esta fora do ar
<minimonics> bom pessoal sou novo aqui. alguma sugestão de canal que gostariam de compartilhar.
<kaeser> #faggotry minimonics
<solteiro2> como vejo se tenho instalado o ubuntu de 32bits ou o de 64bits?
<marcelobernard> solteiro2 no  terminal  digita  arch
<solteiro2> ok
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ arch
<solteiro2> i686
<rak85> solteiro2: vc pode tentar tbm no terminal o comando:  uname -a
<solteiro2> no caso e o de 68 ne isso
<Leon_Nardella> i686 = 32-bit
<solteiro2> Linux solteiro2 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<solteiro2> porra serio ?
<solteiro2> ¬¬
<solteiro2> i eu pensando q tinha instalado o certo
<Monarquista> solteiro2, se queria 64 por que não instalou...?!
<solteiro2> vou então reinstalar
<solteiro2> foi meu amigo
<solteiro2> eu mermo nao
<solteiro2> deixeicom ele pra ele formatar e fazer uns backup
<solteiro2> do win
<solteiro2> e instalar o linux e falei pra ele
<solteiro2> instala tudo 64
<rak85> ou equivalente ao arch, uname -m
<solteiro2> q o notebook tem 8gb de ram
<solteiro2> q fdp
<solteiro2> so vai me da trabalho agora
<solteiro2> Monarquista marcelobernard rak85 Obrigado pela ajuda
<solteiro2> :)
<rak85> solteiro2: you're welcome
<Monarquista> solteiro2, posso lhe dar uma dica de un Ubuntu 10.10 que já vem com todos os plugins e codecs de audio e video e mais uns programinhas prnto pra usar e de 64 bits...?!
<solteiro2> pode
<Monarquista> solteiro2, http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS#64_bits
<solteiro2> ele falou q tinha um linux facim pra mexer e tals pq quando eu tinha 15 ate meus 18 eu usei o slackware
<solteiro2> com bb
<minimonics> solteiro2 costumava fazer a instalação reparticionando meu disco e alocando espaço para o ubuntu. Ontem, resolvi fazer a instalaçao no meu notebook e usei o windows installer.
<minimonics> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<minimonics> muito facil de usar. E pelo jeito ficou muito bom a instalaçao
<solteiro2> mais meus hds ja sao particionado
<minimonics> entendi
<solteiro2> 60 win 60 linux
<Monarquista> solteiro2, o link que lhe passei é de um Ubuntu modificado, pronto pra vc usar! E não se preocupe, ele é em br! ;)
<solteiro2> e o resto buckup
<solteiro2> Monarquista, pow obrgiado ja to baixando ele aqui em torrent :)
<minimonics> então e melhor usar o processo que o Monarquista passou
<solteiro2> minimonics, ta bom :)
<solteiro2> vou fazer isso galera
<solteiro2> depois venho e falo com vcs como ficou :)
<solteiro2> Monarquista, vlw pelo toque :)
<solteiro2> minimonics, vlw tbm :)
<Monarquista> :)
<minimonics> tks
<rak85> alguehm aqui usa o irssi?
<minimonics> alguem aqui trabalha com redes?
<minimonics> o irssi me lembra a epoca em que so tinhamos modem de 24kbps com bbs.
<Alecs_Gnomer> Boa Tarde.. Negrada...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Me q Tah o Domingo..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Bom 2011 pra Todo Mundo Aew
<Monarquista> solteiro2,
<rak85> Alecs_Gnomer, feliz 2011
<Alecs_Gnomer> Rezando..pra ver se esse ano sai o Debian 6
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, rsrsrs
<Alecs_Gnomer> ou se vão ficar enrolando.. mas um Ano
<Monarquista> eu também to no aguardo...
<rak85> Alecs_Gnomer, pq nao para de rezar e ajuda os caras? =P
<Monarquista> :P
<Alecs_Gnomer> Cara..
<Monarquista> solteiro2, ?
<Alecs_Gnomer> A Biblioteca.. que mantenho.. já tá desde de Setembro no FTP deles
<Alecs_Gnomer> num posso fazer tudo só.. e se for assim mudo o nome...
<rak85> Alecs_Gnomer, eu estava brincando, kra =P
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ei sei.. Vei..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Relaxa..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Mas me conte.. aew
<minimonics> rak85 --> http://www.irssi.org existe uma guia de documentação. Não utilizo, mas acho que guide deve ter as info que vc precisa
<Alecs_Gnomer> Como Foi o Reveilon de VC's... eu Acordei hoje..
<Monarquista> solteiro2, viu como ele vem pronto pra internet...?! "Internet software: aMSN, Skype, Opera, Google Chrome and Firefox (all browsers include Flash) "
<rak85> minimonics obrigado, kra! mas eu perguntei se alguehm usava soh
<minimonics> blz rak85
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, que Distro é Essa?
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, só um momento..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Fmz..
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<Alecs_Gnomer> ZZZZ
<Alecs_Gnomer> Zzz ZZZZ zzzz
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, Toh Oiando..
<solteiro2> Monarquista, oi ...
<solteiro2> to baixando aqui ainda
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, Que é q mantem... essa Distro é VC?
<Monarquista> solteiro2, viu como ele vem prontinho pra internet...?!
<solteiro2> nem instalei ele ainda
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, tá lá quem...
<solteiro2> mais li aqui
<solteiro2> é
<solteiro2> ja vem na base
<solteiro2> eu instalei uns 2 temas aqui
<solteiro2> black e ou macbuntu
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ow Homi... eu morro de preguiça de Ler..
<solteiro2> depois instalo denovo no de 64
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, Tuh que Já Leu no Pode só me Dizer.. nao...
<Monarquista> sim..
<Monarquista> só um pouco..
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, http://hacktolive.org/blog/
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, De Rocha..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Sarvei Aki... Depois eu Leio
<solteiro2> flw pessoal vou pro cinema agora depois eu volto
<solteiro2> abraço
<Alecs_Gnomer> solteiro2, Q Filme...?
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, conhece o fork do Ubuntu que se chama pelo nome de kduxp...?!
<Alecs_Gnomer> Cara... tem um Amigo meu Que Usa isso... eu nunca vi Funcionando... nao..
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, http://www.linuxkduxp.com/
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, até disfragmentador de disco tem... :P rsrsrrs
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, hum... interessante...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Xá eu Ver.. aki..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Só uns 0:10
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, eu tenho o 1.98 que equivale ao Ubuntu 9.10
<Alecs_Gnomer> Presta!
<toter> Monarquista: tem versão em inglês?
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, eles fizeram uma edição do Ubuntu com vários programinhas legais de audio, video, internete..
<Monarquista> toter, boa tarde pra vc também...
<Monarquista> toter, do que...?!
<toter> Desse xkduxp
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, Cara.. isso é Legal... pra quem tem medo de Migrar para o Linux..
<Monarquista> <toter> Monarquista: tem versão em inglês? <---------- ???
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, mostra como o linux nao tem medo de Parecer com o Windows.. se isso for pra Ajudar a Conquistar Publico
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, eu comecei.. com as Distro de Morimoto.. Kurumin...
<toter> Monarquista: toter, do que...?!
<toter> [3:06pm] toter: Desse xkduxp
<Alecs_Gnomer> e sei que com o Tempo... a pessoa acaba indo pra um Linux Puro..
<Alecs_Gnomer> mesmo que seja KDE
<Alecs_Gnomer> isso é Muito legal...
<Monarquista> toter, cara, se é maluco ou tá de de zuada comigo já agora...?! :s
<toter> Olha só... a pergunta é simples...
<Monarquista> toter, é um sistema operacional, vc põe no idioma que quiser po... :|
<toter> pronto
<toter> !!!
<toter> foi difícil?
<toter> obrigado
<Monarquista> toter, vai se catar..
<Monarquista> brasileiro! :p
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, AiVai...
<Alecs_Gnomer> O Cara.. vem pra um IRC do Linux.. e não se liga no Conceito de Distro... Eu Hein..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, e ainda te trata mal.. cara...
<Monarquista> toter, vem me perguntar se um sistema operacional pode ficar em ingles é dose né não...?! Vai fazer o seu filho disperdiçar teclado atoa po... :P
<toter> essa distro parece um travesti
<toter> é o cúmulo da falta de honra
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter, então Vai FreeBSD.. animal...
<toter> imagina um usuário normal usar essa distro
<Monarquista> toter, falta de honra...?! 0o
<toter> ele vai perguntar
<toter> cade o msn?
<Monarquista> toter, aMSN!
<Monarquista> uai...
<toter> igualzinho... mesma coisa :P
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter... Distro é Distro... é ideia de alguem.... então cala a boca se num que Elogiar... nao estraga
<toter> na verdade, cada OS deveria ter sua própria identidade
<Monarquista> toter, já vai começar com as palhaçadas cara, pensei que vc deixase pra se transformar mais tarde só... :S
<Alecs_Gnomer> se o Cara quis Fazer assim....
<toter> fazer o linux parecer outro OS é uma palhaçada
<Monarquista> toter, tá incomodado vai fazer a sua distro e cala boca... ;)
<Alecs_Gnomer> Animal...
<Alecs_Gnomer> E desde de Quando isso tem a Ver com Cara..
<toter> o Gnome tem uma aparência distinta
<Alecs_Gnomer> Essa Porra no Miolo neh linux
<Monarquista> toter, vc é um palhaço e eu não reclamo de vc... ;)
<Alecs_Gnomer> se o caba quiser ele instala o Gnome e fica tudo certo animal...
<toter> outra coisa
<toter> esse canal é sobre ubuntu...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ah Meu Deus..
<toter> vcs. dois otários é que estão falando a respeito de outra coisa
<Alecs_Gnomer> Sempre tem um Paiaço com Toter.. por aki..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Isso acaba com o Domingo de Qualquer Alma..
<Alecs_Gnomer> O Forum é Ubuntu..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Mais o que Custa... Falar de outra Distro..
<toter> tem outros canais para isso
<Alecs_Gnomer> Vamos Falar do Fedora... e os Problemas em Reconhecer 3 Monitores
<Monarquista> toter, fica calmo, nada de xingos rapaz, mais civilidade e respeito!
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | Alecs_Gnomer
<ubottu-br> Alecs_Gnomer: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<toter> HA!
<toter> vcs. é que começaram
<Monarquista> toter, vc que se meteu na conversa e tá xingando os outros rapaz...
<toter> civilidade... pfff... chamar alguém de palhaço primeiro é extremamente civil
<toter> ubottu-br: Alecs_Gnomer: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ubottu-br> toter: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Monarquista> toter, vc quem disse que o fork não é honrado e ficou criticando o projeto dos outros..
<toter> bom... vamos conversar civilizadamente então
<toter> a minha crítica é a seguinte...
<Ricardo__> qual distro ele tava falando?
<Monarquista> toter, quem é vc pra julguar de desonrado alguem que usa um fork cara...?!
<toter> ao invés de fazer o linux parecer com algo que ele não é
<Monarquista> isso é pura palhaçada!
<Alecs_Gnomer> Só eu que Levei... Punição.. e Alerta
<Alecs_Gnomer> AiVai... Cade o FEEDBACK.. do Canal..
<Monarquista> toter, não quer usar não usa, problema é seu!
<toter> Alecs_Gnomer: só vc. é que está errado!
<Alecs_Gnomer> E Eh?
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ai Vai..
<toter> bom... continuando o meu brilhante ponto...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ajudo a construir.. o OS.. que vc usa.. e eu sou errado..
<Monarquista> toter, quem é vc pra criar padrões e tendencias...?!
<Alecs_Gnomer> Eu Hein..
<toter> o ideal seria educar novos usuários a se familiarizar com a aparência do ubuntu
<Alecs_Gnomer> Desculpa.. aew.. Pessoal do Forum..
<Monarquista> toter, vai criar sua distro e vai converser os outros a usarem e cala a sua boca queridinho... ;)
<Alecs_Gnomer> Mas quando VC.. tiverem Usando o Chrome.. no Ubuntu/Debian de Vcs
<toter> ao invés de fazer ele parecer um sistema operacional lançado em 2001
<Alecs_Gnomer> Lembre-se que Zlib ... fui eu Que Fiz... Animal...
<toter> o linux é muito mais do que isso
<Alecs_Gnomer> Seja Mais Convalente..
<Monarquista> toter, qual distro de facil utilização vc criou mesmo até hoje...?!
<toter> Monarquista: o mesmo tanto que vc... nenhuma
<Monarquista> toter, então faz igual a mim e não fala besterira po!
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, Cara pelo Menos Vc concordou com com o que eu disse
<Monarquista> ;)
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter, Cara... Afinal de Contas... Ubuntu.. eh uma Variação... e mesmo assim vc usa..
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter, que custa dá espaço pra outra.. quem sabe num cresce...
<toter> Alecs_Gnomer: pq. vc. acha que eu uso ubuntu?
<Monarquista> toter, vc já fez pesquizar que aferisse que o projeto não tem alcançado o objetivo proposto...?!
<Monarquista> tem dados de amostra ai...?!
<toter> Alecs_Gnomer: Na verdade... vc. está certo
<Monarquista> tem certeza, conhece o projeto e seus usuarios...?!
<toter> tem espaço para outras distros
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter, Sei lá.. Uai..
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter, vc usa o Q? Debian
<Alecs_Gnomer> Slack?
<toter> só não têm usuários...
<toter> OSX
<Ricardo__> nossa viro casa da mae joana
<Alecs_Gnomer> Hum..
<Alecs_Gnomer> O Que Diabos.. um Usuário MAC.. tá fazendo aki..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Fora Raiva
<Ricardo__> ne mac deve ser.. deve ser um hacintosh ainda
<toter> Alecs_Gnomer: somos descendentes do mesmo OS
<Monarquista> rrsrss
<Monarquista> fan boy, o raça disgraçada e ridícula... :S
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter, Só pq o miolo do MAC é Levemente parecido com GNU... nao lhe dá direito a Esculaxar com uma Distro Pequena
<toter> Monarquista: concordo com vc... muda essa atitude sua então
<Monarquista> toter, muda vc primeiro, de o exemplo que eu lhe sigo! ;)
<Alecs_Gnomer> toter, Silêncio... da Apple.. em Copiar mais uma Vez.. só sabe fazer isso
<Alecs_Gnomer> Mas para Moderador... nao me dá FEEDBACK denovo.. eu fico calado..
 * RxDx esta vendo uma discussao desnecessaria!
<Monarquista> sistema propietario e vem me dizer que somos da mesma familia...?! Ah, me de um tempo fiote! Tá de brincadeira comigo né, só pode... :|
<rak85> hehe...concordo contigo, RxDx
<toter> Ricardo__: Shhh... ninguém te chamou para a conversa...
<toter> http://img9.imageshack.us/f/img20110102152337.jpg/
<toter> macbook pro original
<Daekdroom> Meu.
<Alecs_Gnomer> Bom...
<Daekdroom> Vocês tão conversando num canal de IRC
<Alecs_Gnomer> Pessoal..
<Daekdroom> E tem que pedir pra entrar na conversa?
<Daekdroom> E o pior é que essa conversa nem faz parte do escopo do canal!
<Ricardo__> sim viro lavação de roupa suja
<Alecs_Gnomer> O Melhor a se Fazer.. é Esquecer.. o TOTER.. que Usa Lisa...
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUASHUA
<Alecs_Gnomer> senão ninguem conversa mais aqui..
<Monarquista> :P
<Alecs_Gnomer> Quem que quiser me acompanhar em Outro papo pode me Sequir... por gentileza...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Toh Vendo aki...
<Daekdroom> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Daekdroom> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic :P
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, diz ai...?!
<Geowany> nossa
<Alecs_Gnomer> Que a Radeon 5000 Series.. roda 3 Monitores.. e que o Ubuntu 10.04 até agora foi o Unico que fez FullScreen
<Geowany> quanto ódio nesses coraçõezinhos?
<Alecs_Gnomer> alquem já usou essa Placa em Outra Distro...
<Monarquista> Alecs_Gnomer, nem sabia desse desempenho ai...
<Geowany> Alecs_Gnomer, não senhor, só uso nvidia
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, cara pois é... e o melhor é que deu Certo
<Monarquista> show!
<Alecs_Gnomer> toh Fazendo um Triedo.. com 3 MonitorTV
<RxDx> alguem aqui ja usou o arch linux?
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, e rodei muito até conseguir..
<Daekdroom> Alecs_Gnomer, se eles todos tiverem a mesma resolução, você conseguirá transformar os 3 numa área de trabalho só sem problemas
<Alecs_Gnomer> Desde achar a placa.. até achar um ForceWare que deixasse a Placa levinha para o Ubuntu
<Monarquista> Daekdroom, nossa, deve ser um maneiro em, poxa! SHOW!
<Alecs_Gnomer> Neh.. isso
<Alecs_Gnomer> Monarquista, o Problema.. é que a Placa.. tem 2 DVi e uma HDMI
<Monarquista> xiiii...
<Monarquista> 0o
<Alecs_Gnomer> daew... quando fui converter o HDMI pra DVI o Cabo não ficou Bi-Direcionall
<Monarquista> ai complica pra caramba né...?! :P
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ou seja o 3 Monitor ficou como Generico..
<Alecs_Gnomer> mas Tah funcionando...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Só queria Melhorar mesmo..
<Monarquista> Boa noite. Até mais tarde!
<Alecs_Gnomer> Flws..
<Alecs_Gnomer> Boa...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Daekdroom, Vc entedeu meu Atrevimento..
<Alecs_Gnomer> isso tudo pra fazer um Painel com Video Rolando tipo comercial no meio de um Loja
<Alecs_Gnomer> ubottu-br, Moderador.. posso pedir uma Coisa
<ubottu-br> Alecs_Gnomer: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ah... um Bot...
<Alecs_Gnomer> Daekdroom, ta ai ainda.. vei..
<Daekdroom> Alecs_Gnomer, é porque eu não conheço muito disso.
<Alecs_Gnomer> Ah.. de rocha então..
<Daekdroom> Se você for usar o driver opensource, é possível que você não possa usar resoluções maiores que 2048 em altura ou largura.
<Daekdroom> Porque isso causa alguns problemas com texturas.
<Alecs_Gnomer> eh uma Verdade...
<Daekdroom> Mas os drivers fechados da Nvidia e da ATI não têm essa restrição
<Geowany> Daekdroom, eu não uso nouveau, e nem o nv
<Alecs_Gnomer> esse eh p Pó.. como fazer o Driver deles achar o 3º monitor..
<Geowany> prefiro o nvidia mesmo, apesar de proprietário...
<Geowany> quem manja mais de módulo a não ser o proprio fabricante...é melhor usar mesmo o que é feito pelo "pai da criança"
<Alecs_Gnomer> Nem sempre é Pai que conhece. o filho
<Alecs_Gnomer> Olha o Meu.. Pai.. num sabe nem onde eu Ando
<Daekdroom> O driver da Nvidia é bom
<Daekdroom> o da ATI ainda precisa de muita melhora
<Alecs_Gnomer> Geowany, por isso eu digo.. que as vezes eh bom deixar um desconhecido fazer um driver
<Daekdroom> Sem falar que o opensource da ATI tá bem decente!
<Alecs_Gnomer> ATI.. tah se enfiando no LINUX agora..
<Alecs_Gnomer> e nem tem muita Gente deles.. trabalhando nisso
<Daekdroom> Os maiores entraves para os drivers da ATI são legais.
<Daekdroom> O código dos drivers opensource fica muito tempo esperando revisão legal.
<Alecs_Gnomer> Daekdroom, o que Falta é Intere$$e  neh já que de Graça..
<Alecs_Gnomer> por isso fica tanto tempo engavetado...
<cooler> dae galera
<cooler> boa tarde
<Alecs_Gnomer> cooler, Boa Vei.. meh q Tá..
<Alecs_Gnomer> cooler, como foi o Reveilon
<Deco> #salvador
<Alecs_Gnomer> Aew.. alguem conhece um Emulador de PS2 Bom pra Linux X11
<Alecs_Gnomer> que Rode ISO
<cooler> ruim paca sem freela sem festas etc...
<cooler> e tu ?
<cooler> alguem sabe de alguma loja barata via internet para comprar hardware?
<Alecs_Gnomer> cooler, em Casa.. mimindo... e com uma P'''' dor de cabeça
<Deco> #salvador
<Deco> pessoas
<Deco> estou tentando entrar em outros canais de bate-papo
<Deco> alguém sabe como faço para entrar em um?
<RxDx> Deco, /join #canal
<Deco> valeu cara
<RxDx> nada..
<RxDx> pra procurar canais digita /list *assunto*
<RxDx> ta usando qual cliente de irc?
<RxDx> ahh xchat mesmo
<RxDx> da pra ir em server -> list of channels
<cooler> alguem sabe de alguma loja barata via internet para comprar hardware?
<Deco> falou man
<cooler> alguem sabe de alguma loja barata via internet para comprar peças de PC?
<Deco> eu percebi agora que o programa oferece um lista de canais
<Deco> valeu
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<mateusjmf> alguem já usou ou usa metamorphose linux?
<cooler> nem
<cooler> usa gentoo e sej feliz
<toter> ou saia da ilusão e use windows 7  9.9
<RxDx> cooler, se usa gentoo?
<cooler> tb ,uso netbsd,openbsd,ubuntu,fedora,slck,gentoo
<cooler> oia como sou bonito http://devio.us/~cooler/
<rickwap> :S
<RxDx> cooler, ja usou o arch?
<cooler> nem
<cooler> cara sabe uma loja que tem bons preço de hardware ?
<cooler> to procurando uma bo fonte modular
<toter> cooler: no seu site o link para o seu twitter não está correto
<toter> You don't have permission to access /~cooler/twitter.com/unixwarrior on this server.
<liberie> hehehe
<liberie> nada como uma permissao bem colocada
<liberie> mas afinal para que saber disso quando ja se sabe tanta distro nao e ;)
<toter> mas eu consegui acessar o seu twitter :)
<toter> vixi
<toter> o pior que nem indo no site do twitter não deu certo
<toter> twitter.com/unixwarrior
<toter> Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!
<toter> hahaha
<toter> liberie: não está na suíça mais não?
<toter> e a internet de 100 mbits?
<liberie> toter: ainda estou sim
<liberie> so que estou visitando a cunhada em Dublin
<liberie> volto para zurique apenas na quarta
<liberie> toter: a cablecom ate baixou os precos recentemente
<liberie> o pacote de 100 ficou ainda mais barato
<toter> entro no site lá direto :)
<toter> impressionante a velocidade pelo preço
<toter> mas vc. está em londres agora?
<liberie> Dublin , Irlanda
<liberie> apenas ate quarta cedo
<toter> muito frio por aí, imagino
<liberie> aqui nem tanto
<liberie> Zurique quem esta e muito
<liberie> toter: falow mano , vou colocar as crianças para dormir ja sao 23:00
<toter> t+
<liberie> e nada dos muleques quererem dormir
<liberie> boa noite por ai
<cooler> meu twitter é "Cooler_freenode"
<cooler> é q tem anos q nao altero este html ae
<toter> gute nacht!
<lucasdecastro> Alguém pode me dá um help sobre o pacote gstreamer?
<lucasdecastro> Boa noite!
<cooler> boa noite
<mactimes> !perguntar | lucasdecastro
<ubottu-br> lucasdecastro: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<lucasdecastro> obrigado!
<lucasdecastro> (primeira vez no irc)
<lucasdecastro> tentei fazer um upgrade no pitivi, na mão, compilando os pacotes, e acabei quebrando a instalação. Nenhum programa que usa o gstreamer está funcionando.
<lucasdecastro> Tem como restaurar? Reinstalar?
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Sabe utilizar um terminal?
<lucasdecastro> sim
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Então abre um terminal e vamos tentar resolver.
<lucasdecastro> blz, está aberto
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Confirme a cada passo que você executar para eu poder saber se posso prosseguir, ok?
<lucasdecastro> ok
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Digite os comandos que vou passar.
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get update
<lucasdecastro> ok
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Deve pedir sua senha nesta primeira vez.
<lucasdecastro> ok (acabei de fazer um upgrade do ubuntu hj)
<lucasdecastro> comando executado e finalizado
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Sem problema, vamos executar passo-a-passo para garantir que tudo vai correr bem.
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lucasdecastro> ok, sem nenhuma atualização
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<lucasdecastro> ok, finalizado
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get remove --purge gstreamer0.10-x
<lucasdecastro> ok, finalizado
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<lucasdecastro> ok, finalizado
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-x
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Se tudo correr bem: sudo apt-get install pitivi
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Teste e verifica se funciona tudo direitinho.
<lucasdecastro> ok, executando...
<WHolanda> E o fast? D:
<lucasdecastro> erro ao tentar abrir o pitivi: (pitivi:1720): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpython.so': /usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpython.so: undefined symbol: gst_plugin_add_dependency_simple
<lucasdecastro> python: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gst-0.10/gst/_gst.so: undefined symbol: gst_preset_get_type
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Tenta isto aqui:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, oops
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lucasdecastro> ok, executando...
<WHolanda> Site offline? |:
<Romil> nossa. ressuscitaram o netsplit
<Romil> hehehehehe
<Romil> nao vejo isso desde os tempos da brasnet
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, apresentou o mesmo erro ao tentar abrir o pitivi
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, sudo apt-get remove --purge pitivi && sudo apt-get clean
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Como você tentou instalar o pitivi antes?
<lucasdecastro> executei o remove...
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Baixou tarball de algum lugar pra instalar o pitivi?
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, baixei o tar.gz, descompactei e tentei instalar
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Entra no diretório e roda make uninstall
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, ok
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Se não tiver make uninstall, dá uma olhada no README e verifica como desinstalar.
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, dei o uninstall
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, quanto tentei instalar, baixei tb outros pacotes
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Executou sem erros?
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, sem erros
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Tenta agora:  sudo apt-get install pitivi
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, os pacotes foram: gst-plugins-base-0.10.19   gstreamer-0.10.25 gst-python-0.10.19
<lucasdecastro> ok
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Beleza, tenta agora utilizá-los
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, to baixando o pitivi...
<lucasdecastro> macitimes, ops, instalando
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Ok.
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, volto ja
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, o mesmo erro. Lembrando q nem o gravador de audio está funcionando, acusando problema com o gstreamer
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Cara, remove o que você instalou manualmente, atualiza o sistema e instala novamente.
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Você fez upgrade do Ubuntu de uma versão para outra?
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, eu usava o ubuntu 9.10, queria o pitivi mais recente, ele precisava de uma versao do gstreamer mais nova, eu baixei todos os pacotes e tentei instalar, nao deu certo. hj, depois de alguns 4 meses, atualizei o ubuntu para o 10.04.
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, como posso atualizar e instalar novamente?
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Minha melhor recomendação para você é:  Fala backup dos teus arquivos antes de fazer qualquer outra coisa.
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Reinstale teu sistema.  Deixe seu diretório /home em uma partição separada.
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Não recomendo upgrades entre versões do S.O..  Na maioria das vezes, não dá bons resultados.
<d70> alguem poderia me ajudar com o mozilla thunderbird ? quero colocar ele no lugar no evolution.
<idub> d70 que acontece
<d70> idub,  o seguinte, só quero q ele funcione na 'notification area'(systray) .
<nerdvader> como navegador preferencial ou como atalho
<d70> bom, ele ja esta como preferencial, mas o atalho la, nope
<d70> assim, precisa de algum plug-in ? extensão ?
<idub> ja tentei isso tmb
<nerdvader> vc quer ele na area d notificacao
<ubuntero> d70, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/?p=1128
<idub> to tentando essa area no lxde mas ta dificil
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, obrigado pelos toques! :D
<idub> lxde.org ta fora doar?
<virtu> ae
<mactimes> lucasdecastro, Por nada.
<idub> caraca... nãoa cesso nenhuma pagina referente ao lxde.. as oficiais
<lucasdecastro> mactimes, sobre fazer o backup e instalar a nova versão: eu sempre fiz isso, e pensei q era o "caminho errado", ainda mais agora q o ubuntu tá mais maduro.
<lucasdecastro> os upgrades do ubuntu ainda não são seguros?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-26
<Chester> alguem tem aee megaupload premium?
<UdontKnow> Chester: seria melhor vc dizer o motivo da pergunta
<Chester> pra eu baixar 5gb conteudo java para estudo
<Chester> vai mais rapido
<UdontKnow> sei sei
<Chester> verdade
<Chester> quer o link!
<UdontKnow> nao
<Chester> se eu colar aqui os kra me acusa dum troço aee
<Chester> deeeee!.
<UdontKnow> exatamente
<UdontKnow> exatamente por isso que eu nao quero
<Chester> a blz
<UdontKnow> "5gb conteudo java pra estudo"
<UdontKnow> muito suspeito isso
<Chester> sim video aulas
<Chester> add no msn que te passo o link
<Chester> a vc nao quer foi mal
<alprazolam> hahahhaha
<UdontKnow> nao uso msn, nao quero o link, e duvido que nao seja pirataria
 * alprazolam surpreso que o UdontKnow nao mandou o cara pastar por pedir o msn :p
<Chester> humm
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: so pq eh natal
<Chester> nao pode tbm??
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: Opa! Então vc canta a Simone ai pra gente? :D
<alprazolam> Chester: pirataria vai contra as regras da freenode
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: tem limite ne po
<Chester> nao é pirataria o meu professor me passou pra baixar ele falow que foi ele quem fez
<Chester> as tutors
<UdontKnow> Chester: se foi ele quem fez nao estaria em megaupload
<Chester> tha no youtube!!!!
<alprazolam> o Chester tá assando :p
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe...  O chester esta assando foi massa...  AFK
<alprazolam> Chester: ue, yourube-dl + shell script + for = dl de tudo
<alprazolam> :p
<alprazolam> EduardeCalibal: :P
<Chester> *yourube??
<alprazolam> Ah, vc entendeu :p
<Chester> kk
<Chester> entendi sim foi mal aee
<alprazolam> mas errrr
<Chester> Udontknow!!! tem logica isso...
<alprazolam> o que o mega upload tem a ver com o youtoba?
<alprazolam> alias, considerando o megavideo, são concorrentes
<Chester> o kra hospedo no youtube as videos pra divulga acho eu ...
<Chester> ja o megaupload nao sei explica
<UdontKnow> Chester, cara, nao precisa tentar me enrolar
<Chester> Udontknow capaiz eu sou do bem
<alprazolam> *PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*
<alprazolam> *pininho do Chester levantando*
<Chester> fui escotero 2anos
<Chester> Como fasso pra fica vermelha as letras nesta xchat
<alprazolam> bom, entao voce deveria ter aprendido que se vc quer uma conta premium do mega upload, voce primeiro tem que crescer, depois ter um cartão de crédito internacional e depois pagar pelo negocio
<UdontKnow> Chester: agora se vc acha que vai conseguir um usuario empresstado do megaupload pra baixar video do seu professor..... lol
<lulamolusco> Chester roda uma mp3 do restart
<Chester> pare home restart
<lulamolusco> : ]
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: ah cara, as vezes até consegue. Na USP ja precisei de dias no megaupload assim porque o infeliz era noob mesmo
<Chester> o kra é proibido falar de substancias ilicitas no troço aqui
<alprazolam> rola vaquinha até.
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: heh
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: mas a gente paga né :P
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: e que vc n viu com o povo distribui arquivos da disciplina
<alprazolam> tem gente que manda colado no email os fontes por exemplo
<alprazolam> da vontade de bater
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: na minha epoca o povo ainda entregava trabalho em disquete (eu mandava email, mas o povo que estudava comigo...)
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: disquete é coisa do inferno
<Chester> UdontKnow =50 anos
<UdontKnow> Chester: e vc, tem 12?
<alprazolam> heh
<alprazolam> strike!
<Chester> !!!!
<Chester> 17
<Chester> viu onde leio as regras do Xchat??
<alprazolam> o xchat é gpl
<alprazolam> mas as regras DA REDE voce lê no site da freenode
<alprazolam> e do canal você lê no tópico
<Chester> blz
<Chester> então megaupload ja era?
<alprazolam> pelo menos do jeito que vc quer aonde vc pediu, sim
 * UdontKnow assaltando a geladeira em plena madrugada
<alprazolam> uh?
<Chester> viu é pirataria hospedar no Megaupload??
<UdontKnow> nao, mas se so tem la, provavelmente nao e conteudo disponivel publicamente de graca
<UdontKnow> kcta, abri uma frestinha na janela, frio pra dedeu
<Chester> Udontknow acess...
<Chester> viu galera boa noite pra todos vo ja la!!!
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: e ai, qual foi?
<alprazolam> UdontKnow: uh?
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> fiz um vídeo do problema que estou tendo com meu ubuntu 11.10 tem algum meio fazer o upload?
<UdontKnow> alprazolam: ele conseguiu a conta ou foi procurar no chat do uol?
<alprazolam> sei la ue
<UdontKnow> L88os: youtube?
<L88os> é que não queria colocar no youtube.
<L88os> não existe outro lugar?
<UdontKnow> L88os: qq lugar que vc tenha acesso online? dropbox? vimeo?
<UdontKnow> L88os: pq o youtube nao serve?
<L88os> UdontKnow: você é bom no inglês?
<UdontKnow> L88os: pq?
<L88os> porque o meu inglês não é bom, se você fosse bom ia pedir para você reportar esse erro, pois isso já está me enchendo o saco.
<UdontKnow> reportar pra quem?
<UdontKnow> nao sei nem do que vc ta falando :)
<L88os> deixa quieto
<xispirito> que gente complicada
<alprazolam> o.0
<UdontKnow> heh
<alprazolam> esse ai é o bug da carta de tarot
<xispirito> porque não simplificam e dizem o que deve ser dito?
<L88os> quando ligo o pc a barra superior fica com algumas linhas. se eu apertar enter, o volto para a tela de login.
<UdontKnow> xispirito: pq fazer video que nao pode por no youtube (deve ser um bug que aparece quando chega em 95% de um filme porno) e nao contar em publico e mais legal
<xispirito> 0.0
<L88os> kkk
<xispirito> L88os, a tela trava?
<xispirito> quer dizer, mouse mexe? teclado responde?
<L88os> teclado e mouse 100%
<L88os> o problema é que ele volta para tela de login
<L88os> as vezes na hora de desligar o computador trava, ai tenho que forçar o desligamento .
<xispirito> nem entra na área de trabalho?
<L88os> deixa eu terminar de fazer o upload
<UdontKnow> mas vc disse que o problema e quando liga... quando liga e antes de quando faz login, entao como volta? vc ta me confundindo :)
<xispirito> pera, isso tá confuso
<L88os> kkkk
<L88os> espera ai
<xispirito> você loga, usa, e de repente volta para área de trabalho?
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> tela de login
<L88os> não derepente
<L88os> só se eu apertar enter
<L88os> se não apertar enter funciona normal
<xispirito> o.0
<L88os> http://youtu.be/lxvTq6O9xmo
<xispirito> você mexeu nos atalhos de teclado?
<L88os> não
<L88os> tudo padrão
<L88os> viu o vídeo?
<xispirito> não
<L88os> http://youtu.be/lxvTq6O9xmo
<L88os> veja então e entenda de uma vez.
<xispirito> eu vi as linhas
<UdontKnow> L88os: se continuar a tratar ele bem, ele vai cada vez ter mais vontade de te ajudar :)
<xispirito> UdontKnow, não vamos começar denovo =)
<L88os> UdontKnow: eu falei algo errado?
<L88os> todos entenderam?
<UdontKnow> "SIM, PROFESSOR TIBURCIO!"
<L88os> kkkk
<L88os> eai? alguém sabe o porque disso. ou melhor alguém vai tentar ajudar?
<xispirito> L88os, eu tentaria se tivesse alguma pista...
<L88os> do que você precisa?
<xispirito> bem, um dmesg e uma olhada no /var/log/messages
<L88os> não existe "var/log/messages"
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> /var/log/messages.log, existe?
<L88os> foi o que eu disse
<L88os> não existe
<xispirito> ok L88os, então não posso ajudar
<L88os> tenho o dmesg
<xispirito> mostre
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/782941/
<L88os> serve?
<xispirito> é L88os, você está por você mesmo =)
<L88os> o que isso quer dizer?
<xispirito> que eu não sei te ajudar
<L88os> conhece alguém que pode?
<xispirito> pergunta por ae, se alguém souber te responde
<L88os> curiosidade: esse monte de gente que está na sala e nunca fala nada, estão on ou são só bot?
<xispirito> são tudo bot
<L88os> e qual o motivo de ter bot?
<xispirito> L88os, eu não sei
<L88os> tudo bem
<L88os> vou continuar esperando ajuda
<UdontKnow> L88os: enquanto espera, se vc ler os logs, achar as partes relevantes, ver onde ta o seu problema, talvez aumente suas chances
<L88os> se eu soubesse fazer isso eu até faria.
<UdontKnow> excelente oportunidade pra aprender
<L88os> até mais para todos.
<UdontKnow> xispirito: viu so?
<xispirito> vi =)
<xGrind> xispirito, vo configurar o emulador de novo kk
<xGrind> tirei o xubuntu 11.10 e coloquei o 11.04 de novo. ta bem melhor
<xispirito> xGrind, hehe, mas agora já sabe o jeito
<xGrind> vo procurar a bios
<xispirito> e tem que ser esse, só ele roda mk, killer instinct e os arcades legais
<buribu> o/
<xGrind> \o
<Celso> bom dia
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem ai conhece alguma ferramenta para monitorar atack no ubuntu
<L88os> bom dia
<Celso> dia
<barna_> dia!
<L88os> os mensageiros instantâneos deviam se juntar para fazer um só? cada um tem uma função importante.
<Ryllez89> bom dia pessoal, não existe nenhuma forma de remover essa barra lateral na esquerda? não curti essa forma de menu
<L88os> tem sim
<L88os> só não me lembro como.
<Ryllez89> eu n curti, prefixo a barra fixa como era.
<Ryllez89> prefiro*
<Celso> na tela onde faz login
<Ryllez89> na versão 11.10 na tela onde faz login n tem mais a opção né?
<Celso> esclica na engrenagem
<Celso> clica
<L88os> adiciona outro tema
<Celso> tem uma das opcoes que e sem frescura
<Celso> simples
<Celso> fica somente a barra na parte superior
<Celso> sem a lateral
<L88os> se não tiver, você precisa colocar.
<Ryllez89> isso q eu quero
<Ryllez89> vou tentar aqui, ver se localizo
<mcneo> bom dia gente, alguém sabe como posso aumentar a resolução do meu monitor Acer? LCD 17 polegadas - placa de video Nvidia 6800 XT - nao está reconhecendo o monitor... minha area de trabalho está enorme !!!
<mcneo> driver proprietário
<mcneo> ja volto
<Ryllez89> rolou não
<Ryllez89> eh ubuntu 2d a opção mas n muda nd
<Celso> Ryllez89: e o gnome classic
<Celso> acho que precisa instalar o gnome-shell
<Celso> ai ele aparece
<Celso> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<mcneo> alguem sabe como resolvo isso?
<Celso> mcneo: esta com o drive nv instalado?
<Celso> vai em acessibilidade
<Celso> drivers adcionais
<Celso> tenta instalar o drive da nvidia
<barna_> mcneo, num tem um nvidia-setings? ou algo assim?
<Celso> vou no banco
<Celso> ja volto
<mcneo> barna tem sim.. ele detecta só monitor crt
<mcneo> os efeitos estao funcionando mas minha resolução ta horrivel
<mcneo> o driver está instalado
<mcneo> so nao acha o monitor
<mcneo> nao reconhece
<barna_> aki ele tb num reconhece, mas funfa de boa!
<mcneo> entao
<mcneo> ele tava certo
<mcneo> qdo instalei o driver
<barna_> a resolução ta em 1366x768!
<mcneo> da placa
<mcneo> ele ficou assim
<barna_> como q vc instalou o driver?
<mcneo> ele deu um aviso
<mcneo> que tinha driver proprietarios
<mcneo> para instalar
<mcneo> eu mandei bala
<barna_> certo, qual versão do ubuntu?
<Kazenin> tem que rodar o nvidia-xconfig
<mcneo> 10.10
<mcneo> eu rodo
<mcneo> mas ele nao da opçao de trocar
<mcneo> ele diz que oc meu monitor
<mcneo> é
<mcneo> crt-1
<Chester> lagera feliz natal!
<Chester> *galera
<mcneo> feliz natal
<Chester> algem sabe qual o programa que as gravadoras usam pra grava som, mixa e masteriza
<omelete> Chester,  opensource?
<Chester> os 2
<omelete> opensource de cabeça ñ lembro nenhum agora
<omelete> mas se vc entrar no site do ubuntu studio é só olhar o pack q vem junto
<Chester> pois é eu nao consegui conectar o cabo da minha guita
<Chester> quer dizer
<Chester> conectar consegui sim,
<Chester> mas eu não conegui configurar a entrada no ubuntu para sair o som da guita
<LACabeza> alguém conhece algum servidor/canal sobre rWindows (server 2008) ?
<douglas-web-dev> Good afternoon!
<Ryllez89> good :D
<Ryllez89> pessoal, ql client de msn q possua webcam?
<douglas-web-dev> Ryllez89, :)
<douglas-web-dev> Sorry, hi everybody all over the world :)
<douglas-web-dev> Ah não... Aqui é em Portugues... Foi mal. Melhor eu parar de escrever por uns instantes :)
<Chester> galera to com um problema aqui, programo em delphi estou usando o Ubuntu com o wine pra funcionar o Delphi aeee o software que estou desenv é pra Windows preciso validar um campo inserindo um valor em um registro do windows mas uso o ubuntu teria como eu criar registros dentro do virtual do wine??
<douglas-web-dev> Chester, Olá. Porque você usa Ubuntu para programar em Delphi pra Windows?
<Ryllez89> douglas-web-dev,
<Ryllez89> vc desenvolve em ql linguagem?
<Chester> por que se roda no linux, tambem vai funcionar no windows
<douglas-web-dev> Ryllez89, Me dedico a linguagens web, como PHP, XHTML, CSS, JAVA SCRIPT, JQUERY, AJAX etc.
<Chester> doublas-web-dev preciso de ajuda tua acho que podera me ajudar
<douglas-web-dev> Chester, parece meio que um malabarismo desnecessário... Você só vai poder ter certeza da eficiência do que cria rodando nativamente no Windows...
<Chester> verdade
<Chester> como eu bloqueio um diretorio web pra impedir que seja executado o download
<Chester> pois se eu usar um comando wget -r caminho do site
<Chester> eu baixo o syte inteiro
<Chester> se dentro do syte tiver o arquivo de conexao com o bd seria facil eu entrar no sistema
<douglas-web-dev> Chester, tem algumas formas de fazer isso... Ou pelo menos dificultar. Editar o .htaccess na raiz do website ou na pasta com os arquivos que quer impedir o download, é uma opção.
<douglas-web-dev> Ryllez89, e você, desenvolve em que linguagens?
<Ryllez89> douglas-web-dev, nenhuma, pensando em começa a aprender php
<Ryllez89> galera, ql pacote completo de codec de video e audio q eu instalo no linux?
<Ryllez89> na aba de hardware n ta aparecnedo meu som
<miguelb> online?
<miguelb> OI
<Kazenin> ??
<miguelb> olá
<Kazenin> opa
<miguelb> portuguese?
<Kazenin> blz??
<miguelb> "blz "???
<Kazenin> sim falo portugues
<Celso> 0-0
<omelete> lol
<Kazenin> *_*
<Celso> deve falar portugues de portugal
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> alguem no canal de portugal?
<omelete> tinha
<Celso> será que em portugal tb. falam beleza?
<Celso> pra saber se está tudo bem
<L88os> alguem ai pode me ajudar com compartilhamento de arquivo no ubuntu windows
<L88os> ?
<barna_> L88os, coisa simples?
<L88os> barna_ : sabe resolver isso?
<L88os> é só combinar um dia
<barna_> L88os, sei compartilhar em rede domestica! coisa simples!
<L88os> pode me ajudar?
<barna_> posso!
<barna_> diga, qual o problema?
<miguel_> olá
<L88os> tenho uma rede para compartilhamento de arquivo configurada no windows 7
<L88os> só que uns dos computadores tem o windows7 e ubuntu
<L88os> quando estou no ubuntu não consigo acessar minha pasta
<barna_> L88os, instala o samba
<L88os> jáinstalei
<barna_> q erro q da?
<L88os> não dá nenhum, esse é o problema
<miguel_> Eu tenho um pc dual boot e gostaria de criar uma particao que seja acessivel ao windows e linux onde guarde os meus ficheiros
<L88os> simplesmente não aparece nada no windows7
<barna_> o w7 não le o linux ou o linux num le o w7?
<barna_> miguel_, cria uma partição ntfs pra isso, o win num lê partição de linux, mas o linux lê partição de win!
<barna_> miguel_, mas assim, segurança na ntfs=0
<barna_> L88os, o w7 não le o linux ou o linux num le o w7?
<miguel_> era essa a minha ideia, mas quanso tentei isso pla 1º vez acho que o linux nao deixava que a /home fosse estivesse em ntfs
<L88os> w7 não le o ubuntu
<barna_> miguel_, ele num deixa mesmo!
<miguel_> pois..
<miguel_> mas era isso que eu queria :D
<barna_> miguel_, vc tem q criar uma outra partição pra isso! o q vc pode fazer em montar ela dentro do /home!
<miguel_> eu quero que a /home seja a mesma que os My documents
<miguel_> comé?
<miguel_>  o q vc pode fazer em montar ela dentro do /home  ??? comé isso?
<barna_> num tem como! vc pode criar um /home/(usuario)/my documents! esse /my documents ser a parição do windows!
<miguel_> eu queria fazer uma partição ntfs que partilha os docs ela é assim o /home e simultaneamente os my documents
<barna_> L88os, kra desculpa, não uso win a 5 anos! nunca usei o w7 num tenho nem idea do q fazer!
<L88os> blz
<barna_> miguel_, nao tem como! o ubuntu não permite q o /home seja ntfs!
<barna_> L88os, eu poderia te ajudar se fosse o contrario! se bem q nunca fiz isso com w7, só xp!
<miguel_> e usar ext3 e o windows ler?
<barna_> miguel_, eu ja fiz isso a muuuuuuuuuuitos anos atraz, mas deu pau!
<barna_> na verdade fiz com uma ext2!
<miguel_> grr
<miguel_> vc usa que linex?
<barna_> ubuntu e debian!
<miguel_> kk
<miguel_> o windows nao conseugui ler?
<miguel_> (etx)?
<miguel_> pode ver esse erro?
<barna_> com uma gambiarra sinistra ele leu e zicou a partição!
<barna_> miguel_, manda pelo http://www.2shared.com/
<miguel_> hum vou explorar essa opção
<miguel_> porque?
<barna_> pq ta dando pau na transferencia do arquivo!
<miguel_> é uma foto
<miguel_> diz ai um site de upload de foto
<barna_> sim eu sei! coloca ela no 2shared e me manda o link! tipo um pastebin!
<barna_> http://www.2shared.com/
<miguel_> nao era isso mas pronto
<miguel_> http://www.2shared.com/photo/Bk4IndbZ/Workspace_1_001.html
<miguel_> vc percebe de Pinguy OS?
<miguel_> é basicamente ubunut..
<barna_> sim, claro, ja testei ele!
<miguel_> gotou?
<miguel_> veja la o erro entao
<barna_> funcional, pronto pra uso mas pesado!
<barna_> pq aparece esse erro?
<miguel_> pesado a nivel de espaço ou desempenho?
<barna_> principalmente desempenho!
<miguel_> bolas
<miguel_> entao que me aconselha?
<miguel_> eu tenho uma ATI dual screen isso tem dado asneiras com linux
<barna_> dependo do q vc está buscando?
<miguel_> nao sei nao
<miguel_> eu quero um OS bastante produtivo
<barna_> se vc quer um sistema q ja vem pronto e configurado pra rodar tudo q um usuario precisa! o pinguy é otimo!
<barna_> um sistema simples de usar, + ou - leve e funcional, aonde vc tem q instalar o q vc vai usar ubuntu!
<barna_> um sistema robusto, rapido e leve, mas q vc tem q configurar tudo na unha (tem q saber fazer), Debian!
<Celso> esse samba da um baile na gente
<Celso> faz a gente sambar
<Kazenin> dá nada
<Kazenin> só estudar ele
<L88os> piada infame
<Celso> Kazenin: estou estudando
<Celso> ouvi falar aqui no canal e resolvi mexer nele
<Kazenin> eu tenho configurado samba autenticando por OpenLDAP, samba autenticando via kerberos (AD), samba como PDC, samba autenticando pelos usuários do sistema
<Ryllez89> galera, ontem queria assistir filme do notebook pela tv através do cabo HDMI só q n saia o som pela TV, instalei um driver do site da realtek só q agora o note perdeu o som completamente
<Ryllez89> alguem sabe como resolver?
<Celso> ele mnostra a pasta do ubuntu no compartilhamento,o smb.conf esta com permissao 777 e mesmo assim ele da erro
<Kazenin> tem dois tipos de permissão
<Kazenin> o de usuários/grupos
<Kazenin> e o de diretório
<Celso> hum
<Celso> boa
<Celso> vou pesquisar mais a respito
<Kazenin> e não adianta no samba estar 770 se no sistema está 550
<Celso> Kazenin: valeu as dicas
<Kazenin> a escrita não será feita
<Celso> Kazenin: conhece algum tutorial na net completo a respeito do samba?
<Kazenin> Celso, parte 1 http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/samba-swat/
<Celso> Kazenin: valeu
<Kazenin> Celso, parte 2 http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/samba-configuracao-avancada/
<Kazenin> Celso, parte 3 http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/samba-pdc/ e parte 4 http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/impressoras-samba/
<Celso> colocar esse samba pra sambar redondo
<Kazenin> depois que vc configurar a primeira vez
<Kazenin> já era
<Kazenin> é um negócio que fica em piloto automático depois de pronto
<Celso> imagino
<Celso> aqui no escritorio sao 3 maquinas e duas impressoras pra configurar
<Kazenin> tranquilo fazer
<L88os> alguém sabe se tem como mudar o ip do virtualbox?
<Kazenin> configure a rede do virtualbox para Bridge ao invés de NAT
<Kazenin> aí troca o IP no sistema hóspede
<L88os> valeu
<L88os> kazenin: estou tentando criar uma rede entre minha maquina virtual e meu notebook, mas a senha para entrar na rede não está funcionando.
<Kazenin> senha para entrar na rede ?
<L88os> você mexe com o windows 7?
<Kazenin> quase não vi a cara dele
<L88os> sabe fazer rede entre o ubuntu com o w7 para compartilhar pasta?
<L88os> estou tentando fazer o notebook com w7 acessar pastas do desktop com ubuntu
<Kazenin> pra configurar no Ubuntu vc tem que instalar o samba e configurar os compartilhamentos que deseja, no win vc tem que ter acesso a um usuário que possa compartilhar diretórios, compartilhar o diretório e dar as permissões
<L88os> já tenho o samba no ubuntu
<L88os> o problema é que no w7 não aparece nada e não sei o que fazer
<novato_br> alguem sabe de alguma versao da canonical exclusiva pra tablets?
<novato_br> a canonical tem que pegar esse filao
<novato_br> eh ilogico se ela não entrar nessa
<Kazenin> agora vc tem que compartilhar o diretório que deseja que a rede acesse
<L88os> eu já fiz isso
<L88os> só estou esquecendo de alguma coisa
<Kazenin> novato_br, http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-10/ubuntu-mobile.html
<novato_br> ahhhhh, Kazenin
<novato_br> tao longe assim?
<novato_br> Kazenin:  versao beta?
<novato_br> jah tem alguma coisa na parada
<Kazenin> vc acha que o Unity apareceu de graça ??
<novato_br> nem que seja versao alpha
<novato_br> entendi
<Kazenin> L88os, se vc tá usando autenticação "User" tem que adicionar o usuário no samba, depois dar as permissões no diretório para esse usuário e configurar as permissões de acesso
<Kazenin> novato_br, tão longe? 2014 tá bem aí já
<xispirito> novato_br, você por aqui?
<novato_br> ae xispirito
<novato_br> blz?
<xispirito> sim sim
<novato_br> Kazenin:  não quero dar uma de xiita, mas que é prazeroso ler isso, ah isso é: "Há três anos atrás cerca de 95% dos dispositivos conectados à internet eram computadores pessoais. Daqui a três anos esse número provavelmente será menos de 20%. Mais de 80% dos dispositivos conectados à internet não serão computadores com Windows."
<L88os> em usuário samba como configuro?
<xispirito> novato_br, saca, você acredita que ainda está em um por cento o número de usuários Linux?
<Kazenin> novato_br, isso é pq o SO não será mais a questão
<novato_br> hahaha,Kazenin
<novato_br> qualé
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<novato_br> windows com arquitetura x86
<novato_br> vai pro espaco
<xispirito> uma década a um por cento...sei ¬¬
<novato_br> parece que a arm vai vir pra ficar
<L88os> kazenin: como tem que ser a configuração do client samba
<novato_br> xispirito:  eh possivel
<xispirito> novato_br, não, não é
<xispirito> a coisa cresceu demais
<novato_br> explique-se, xispirito
<novato_br> assim como os users do windows cresceu tb
<Kazenin> L88os, no cliente não tem que configurar nada é só acessar, digitar login e senha e já terás acesso ao(s) compartilhamento(s)
<novato_br> por isso que acho ser possivel, xispirito
<L88os> login e senha do windows?
<xispirito> novato_br, todo mundo conheçe, muita gemte usa, gente perto de mim, que eu conheço e tal..quer dizer, já não é o que era
<novato_br> a culpa do windows crescer tanto eh culpa dos maus tecnicos, caras preguiçosos que não querem ter dor de cabeça
<novato_br> ae falam que windows eh melhor
<Kazenin> não do usuário que está cadastrado no samba (que deve estar presente no sistema também)
<novato_br> xispirito: c acredita que existe gente ainda que nem sabe o que é linux?
<xispirito> claro
<L88os> tem que estar instalado o samba no windows tbm?
<xispirito> sempre tem
<Kazenin> espero que continuem sem saber
<Kazenin> L88os, no windows o protocolo CIFS já é nativo
<novato_br> eu acho isso errado
<novato_br> ah falta de linguaguens de programação universais (multiplataforma como o java), a falta de api graficas universais
<novato_br> eh foda
<novato_br> isso detona os SOs
<novato_br> isso eh o que desequilibra a concorrencia dos SOs frente as empresas desenvolvedoras
<L88os> kazenin: não estou conseguindo pelo windows
<xispirito> a falta de api's gráficas == monopólio direct x
<xispirito> porque ps2 pelo menos é opengl
<Kazenin> L88os, start > run > \\[IP-ou-nome-do-host-samba] > enter
<novato_br> eh foda
<L88os> puts kazenin
<L88os> vc é foda
<xispirito> hahuaehuaauh
<Kazenin> égua !! sou é?
<L88os> fodao
<L88os> kkk
<L88os> valeu cara
<Kazenin> *_*
<Kazenin> L88os, quem manja mesmo aqui nesse canal é o xispirito, o UdontKnow, a ZNC, o leleobhz e a Ursinha
<Kazenin> eu sou um merda perto deles
<xispirito> ei, eu sou só mais um
<xispirito> ainda quero chegar lá =)
<L88os> um dia eu aprendo.
<Kazenin> me too
<L88os> quando é o proximo evento de software livre?
<Kazenin> ah, esqueci do rodr1go tb esse é Unix man total
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> to com um probleminha no meu ubuntu
<annakamilla> em relação ao applet de som do gnome no xfce
<Kazenin> oie
<Kazenin> annakamilla, qual o problema ?
<annakamilla> quando me logo na sessão ele fica como mudo
<Kazenin> deixa eu ver se entendi
<Kazenin> vc removeu o applet padrão do xfce
<Kazenin> e instalou o do gnome
<Kazenin> certo?
<Kazenin> applet de som
<annakamilla> já havia o do gnome
<annakamilla> só que removi o applet de som do xfce
<Kazenin> então vc tinha o gnome e instalou o pacote xubuntu-desktop, confere ?
<annakamilla> sim
<Kazenin> e já tirou o mudo, reiniciou a máquina e ele volta mudo novamente ao reiniciar o micro é isso?
<annakamilla> sim
<annakamilla> isso
<Kazenin> tem uma opção nas configurações do xfce que permite vc salvar a sessão
<annakamilla> ok
<Kazenin> que aí ao reiniciar os programas voltam do jeito que vc terminou de usar
<xispirito> que me desculpem, mas os sistemas de som padrão do Linux estã o um cocô
<annakamilla> é
<Kazenin> xispirito, estás se referindo ao pussy-audio?
<xispirito> Kazenin, também =)
<xispirito> eu sou adepto do oss
<xispirito> funciona que é uma beleza
<annakamilla> por isso to atras daquela maldita dica para trocar o front-end, pq no skype tá pior que coco
<annakamilla> tb
<Kazenin> o pqatsi (leleobhz) um dos maiores (pra não dizer o maior) troll do IRC me falou do OSS4
<annakamilla> eu sou mais o alsa
<xispirito> aqui tanto com alsa quanto com o pussy o som ficava "mastigando"
<xispirito> horrivel
<annakamilla> vou salvar esta sessão
<xispirito> que nem fita basf arrebentada e colada com durex =)
<annakamilla> só deixa sair do xchat
<Kazenin> pelo menos aqui no ubuntu 10.04 não estou tendo este problema com som, nem "mastigando" e nem fica sem som
<xispirito> Kazenin, o pessoal aqui também não tem, mas eles tem dual core's e i7's
<xispirito> eu tenho um celeron =(
<Kazenin> o meu é um Athlon X4
<Kazenin> mas o processador tem a ver com isso ?
<xispirito> então...é isso ae, tá pedindo muito hardware o alsa e o pussy
<xispirito> o oss até no meu mmx roda
<Kazenin> mmx é covardia
<Kazenin> kkkk
<xispirito> tem que rodar =)
<L88os> consegui!!!!!!
<L88os> kazenin: sabe aquele problema com o virtualbox? consegui resolver:
<Kazenin> L88os, maravilha brow
<L88os> agora só falta os outros problemas...kkkkk
<Rubem> Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-27
<mwallacesd> Opa! E ae galerinha beleza????
<mwallacesd> Então, acabei de instalar o Ubuntu num desses mini laptop... Um Acer Aspire One....
<mwallacesd> Links com scripts, tutoriais, how to, etc, para otimizar o sistema e deixar ele um pouco mais rápido????
<Bbetinhu>  alguem com conhecimento em SAMBA como PDC ?
<Kazenin> Bbetinhu, qual o problema?
<Bbetinhu> Kazenin amigo talvez vc possa me ajudar, preciso configurar algum LOG para registrar o logon e logoff dos usuarios nas maquinas do dominio
<ftruzzi> alguem ai manja de locks no mysql?
<Kazenin> Bbetinhu_, tipo assim ? log file = /var/log/samba/log.%u
<Bbetinhu_> Kazenin tipo issu, mas quero a informacoes como: Usuario, Maquina, Hora, Logon ou Logoff entendeu ?
<Kazenin> Bbetinhu_, tem que aparecer tudo no mesmo arquivo, certo?
<Bbetinhu_> Kazenin Sim, ou pode ser 1 aquivo por maquina, ou por usuarios
<Kazenin> tenho que ver na documentação aqui brother
<Kazenin> o log que eu faço é de acesso e alterações em diretórios e arquivos
<Kazenin> mostra usuário, máquina, IP, data e hora
<Kazenin> e o que fez e o caminho
<Bbetinhu_> Kazenin nao, nao preciso de detalhes doq foi feito, apenas A hr do login e logoff e o nome do usuario
<Bbetinhu_> Kazenin apenas para saber quem estava logado na maquina naquele momento, tenho maquinas windows e linux no dominio
<Kazenin> estou lendo a documentação aqui okay? assim que encontrar te passo a dica
<Kazenin> Bbetinhu_, me passa o tramite de configurar estação linux em dominio samba, vc tem aí algum tuto, howto ou documento?
<Bbetinhu_> Kazenin so 1 min vou achar aki
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/samba-pdc/pagina7.html
<Kazenin> ah, foi daí ?
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin pra colocar um linux no dominio eh assim
<Bbetinhu_> vc ker um tuto para criar um PDC com samba ?
<Kazenin> quando eu fiz isso dava é pau no sistema e não dava certo
<Kazenin> criar eu sei
<Kazenin> eu nunca tinha colocado é estação em dominio samba
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin deu certinho cara, autentica normal pelos users q estao no samba
<Kazenin> qual é a distro server e client que vc usa ?
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin server DEBIAN, client WIN2008,WINXP,WIN7,DEBIAN,UBUNTU,SOLARIS
<Kazenin> tem solaris na tua rede brother ?
<Kazenin> pow massa
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin mas se vc nao colocar a estacao no dominio, ela nao autentica os usuarios ???
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin ou vc sabe d algum outro jeito para autenticar ?
<Kazenin> OpenLDAP ou Active Directory por causa que sempre trabalhei com Winloser (ops administradores windows) sempre fui o único Linuxer na parada
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin entao, tava pensando em usar OpenLDAP, mas ai as maquinas WIN nao autenticariam, pq precisaria do SAMBA do mesmo jeito !
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin por falar nisso, vc poderia me passar um tuto, doc, ou qualquer coisa, d como configurar corretamente o OpenLdap ?
<Kazenin> por isso mesmo o lance do Active Directory
<Kazenin> pra autenticar Win e Linux
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin entao, mas A Chefia nao ker gastar $$ com isso, vai ter q ser uma solucao FREE mesmo !
<Kazenin> Bbetinhu_, OpenLdap sempre busco a documentaçao oficial, não tem jeito... sites tipo vivaolinux, etc os posts sempre pecam em alguma coisa aí pra eu não postar um comentário escroto busco logo é na fonte
<Kazenin> Bbetinhu_, to ligado, como sempre não querem investir em TI
<Kazenin> a melhor solução é a q vc está usando mesmo
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin eu to kerendo usar SAMBA + LDAP, assim funcionaria para windows e perfeito para os Linux e Solaris
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin instalei o OpenLDAP mas tive dificuldades na hr de criar os grupos e usuarios, acabei me perdendo e me atrapalhando
<Kazenin> é complicado mesmo no início
<Kazenin> na verdade eu tb estou estudando ele
<Kazenin> lendo documentação
<Kazenin> vida de sysadmin é escrota
<Bbetinhu_> nao entendi nada doq eles chamam de "populaciona" o LDAP
<Bbetinhu_>  Kazenin vc tem msn ou skype ai pra me ajudar a criar meu Ldap ?
<Kazenin> Bbetinhu_, tenho mas infelizmente não poderei te ajudar com isso hoje, estou configurando um asterisk pra um cliente
<Kazenin> pode ser amanhã?
<Bbetinhu_> pode sim, me manda add ai entao
<Bbetinhu_> oq preferi msn ou skype ?
<Kazenin> na verdade nem um nem outro pq são da MS
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> skype: koyanagui
<Bbetinhu_> greyson ?
<Kazenin> Yep !
<Bbetinhu_> esta add
<Kazenin> podexá que amanhã te ajudo
<Kazenin> aí vc vai entender
<Bbetinhu_> q horario eh melhor para vc ?
<Kazenin> à noite pq estarei em casa, no trabalho é tenso
<Bbetinhu_> blz, umas 19hrs to por aki
<Bbetinhu_> ou 20hrs
<Kazenin> 20
<Bbetinhu_> ok
<Bbetinhu_> boa noite !
<Kazenin> valeu brother um abraço
<Bbetinhu_> abraco
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> alguém conhece algum programa para recuperar arquivos deletados para linux?
<spiga> troco galaxy tab 7 plus 16gb wifi por ipad + 16+wifi+3G
<sagat> boa tarde
<L88os> alguém ai sabe se existe ASUS Q-fan para linux?
<Rodmann> alguem aí online que possa ajudar
<xGrind> Rodmann; eae man
<Rodmann> =)
<Rodmann> problemas aqui com mysql
<Rodmann> fiz a instalação como pedi aqui:  http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-11.04-lamp
<Rodmann> mas, não faz solicitação de nova senha
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> Rodmann senha do mysql ?
<Rodmann> MarceloVaz, leia o que coloquei no teu privado
<Rodmann> pvt
<Rodmann> diz que aparece pedido de nova senha
<Rodmann> mas, não pediu aqui
<MarceloVaz> estranho
<MarceloVaz> roda um dpkg reconfigure mysql-server
<MarceloVaz> com certeza vai pedir a senha
<MarceloVaz> estou com o seguinte cenário
<MarceloVaz> 4 firewalls em lugares diferentes
<MarceloVaz> preciso subir serviço de dhcp com dns dinamico neles
<MarceloVaz> minha dúvida cruel é
<MarceloVaz> como fazer para o dns dos 4 pontos atualizarem seus registros via vpn ?
<MarceloVaz> não tenho nem idéia de como se faz
<MarceloVaz> alguem ja conseguiu fazer esta atualização entre um ou mais pontos de uma vpn ?
<Stockholder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h5get72Dbk
<Bbetinhu> Alguem pode me ajudar com OpenLdap ?
<paladinn> abra-se
<xispirito> euajudo por um pão dormido e cinco pila
<xispirito> ou troco tudo por um io-io da coca-cola
<xispirito> vermelho
<paladinn> ta facinha então
<Chester> galera algem sabe se da pra imprimir o seguro obrigatorio Online??
<ivanslip> fala pessoal, tudo bom?
<ivanslip> tem ninguem on ai nao?
<paladinn> tudo off
<ivanslip> vc entende alguma coisa?
<ivanslip> to precisando de uma ajuda aki
<Bbetinhu> precisa doq
<ivanslip> eu to com a iso do ubunto aki
<ivanslip> a penultima versao
<ivanslip> ai to querendo por ela no meu pc
<picolo> Boa noite a todos
<ivanslip> mas acontece que toda vez que entro na parte inicial a luz do pc fica apagada
<ivanslip> já testei o ubunto e agora testei com o lubunto
<ivanslip> boa noite cara
<Bbetinhu> Luz do pc ? luz do monitor ?fika apagada ?
<picolo> Galera, um conversor de video bom. Estou usando o ffmpeg mas ele esta baixando a qualidade do video
<ivanslip> é um notebook da acer
<ivanslip> ai dá pra apagar a luz da tela
<ivanslip> fica tudo normal desenhado, mas só que com a luz apagada
<ivanslip> conversor de video bom que eu conheço é o FORMAT FACTORY, só que do win
<xispirito> mas tá baixando qualidade por culpa da app ou você não passou os parametros corretos?
<ivanslip> a luz ai, ninguem tem ideia nao?
<xispirito> ivanslip, a parte inicial a qual vocẽ se refere seria  a tela de carregando o sistema?
<xispirito> ubuntu com as bolinhas . . . .
<ivanslip> isso
<ivanslip> logo apos ligar,
<ivanslip> ai mostra o logo do ubunto, já com a luz apagada
<ivanslip> consegui ver pq num dia muito claro eu consegui notar
<xispirito> entendi, mas se apaga geral mesmo, nada aparece, é o seu video que é incompativel com "framebuffer", se aparece com luminosidade muito baixa, deve ser acpi
<ivanslip> apaga geral, nem fica luz baixa nao, é apagado mesmo
<ivanslip> essa parte do frame, nao entendo. como confiro isso?
<xispirito> bem, se sua placa for incompativel, você fica sem
<ivanslip> uso uma placa da intel
<xispirito> até dá para configurar, mas é chatinho
<ivanslip> GMA 4500M
<xispirito> intel era pra funcionar
<picolo> xispirito, eu acho que os paramettros, mas usar o ffmpeg por linha de codigo e complicao
<xispirito> eu usava mencoder picolo =)
<picolo> estou usando direto ffmpeg -i video.1 video 2
 * xispirito epical hero
<picolo> xispirito, mencoder?
<xispirito> é, parte do mplayer, que converte videos etc
<picolo> deixa eu ver se acho ele
<xispirito> mas está praticamente em desuso, porque é meio gambiarra e complicado demais
<picolo> a sooo
<picolo> tentei o openshot
<picolo> mas a qualidade ta ruim ainda
<ivanslip> quando uso o vitual box (maquina virtual) funcina normal
<xispirito> picolo, você tem que passar pro ffmpeg, a resolução, taxa de frame e afins
<xispirito> senão ele usa os parametros que ele julgar adequados
<picolo> xispirito, eu sei, esse é o pobrema rsss
<xispirito> man ffmpeg =)
<picolo> muito complicado ficar passando os parametro s :P
<xispirito> e o winff?
<picolo> tentei, mas ele nao tem muito configs
<xispirito> então man ffmpeg
<xispirito> hehe
<ivanslip> alguma ideia do meu caso?
<xispirito> ivanslip, você resolve isso pelo grub
<xispirito> vai ter que aprender a configurar ele
<xispirito> procura por algum tuto de grub
<ivanslip> grup é outro sistema?
<ivanslip> ah
<ivanslip> vi aki
<ivanslip> mas a minha ideia é apagar o win e deixar o linux
<xispirito> não, é o gerenciador de boot, ele que boota o seu SO, por ele que se seta a tela de carregamento
<picolo> grup e o que da a facilidade de multi boots
<picolo> !grup
<ivanslip> mas a ideia principal dele é ficar com os 2 OS
<ivanslip> tipo, com ele vou poder gerenciar qual vou usar
<ivanslip> nao é isso?
<picolo> yeah
<xispirito> mesmo só com um OS você vai usar grub
<xispirito> se for Linux, claro =)
<ivanslip> to com um probleminha de segurança ai to querendo migrar pra o linux
<ivanslip> mas a unica coisa que ta me desanimando é que o jogo que gosto só tem pra win
<ivanslip> bou tentar algum com a interface mais semelhante ao windos
<ivanslip> windows*
<xispirito> sei, mas você quer um video game ou um computador?
<picolo> cara o Devede acho que vai fazer o que preciso
<picolo> vou testar
<xispirito> picolo, o devede serve para se fazer dvd's =)
<ivanslip> quero um computador que de pra eu jogar tambem
<picolo> xispirito, sim, mas ele converter para avi tambem
<xispirito> é, e ele tem menus para cada opção
<picolo> Cara linux e lindo por isso, para instalar um programa so umalinha de codigo ja faz tudo
<picolo> Viva ao Linux 0/
<xispirito> a coisa que eu mais gosto é que não há limites
<xispirito> só a imaginação
<picolo> E isso ai
<RodMann> como abro uma pasta com permissão root mesmo?
<RodMann> qual comand?
<picolo> acesse direto
<picolo> sudo nautilus
<picolo> depois vai na pasta
<picolo> cara o Devede nao esta convertendo o video completo so apena algunas segundos
<picolo> que bosta
<MarceloVaz> experimenta o winff
<picolo> MarceloVaz, eu ja tentei, mas ele tem poucas opcoes em configuracoes
<Bbetinhu>  Alguem pode me ajudar com OpenLdap ?
<barna> picolo, peguei o bonde andando! vc quer converter o q pra q?
<picolo> video
<picolo> mas sem perder qualidade
<barna> picolo, de q format pra que formato?
<picolo> ogv avi
<barna> em qualquer tipo de converão vc perde qualidade!
<xispirito> picolo, por favor, lia a man page =)
<barna> *conversão
<xispirito> #leia
<picolo> Sim isso e verdade, mas nao tanta quanto esta perdendo
<picolo> xispirito, estou lendo agora rss
<xispirito> eeeeeee \o/
<barna> eu uso o MMC (mobile media converter), é super home-user! super simples mas faz muito bem o trabalho!
<barna> picolo, tenta o avidemux! ele é bem complexo! cheio de opção!
<picolo> Legal vou ver agora
<xispirito> ei, agora que vi, novo ISO C o/
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-28
<pqatsi> picolo: voce quer editor de video pra q?
<picolo> pqatsi, quero converter ogv para avi
<pqatsi> porque uma das poucas opções DECENTES pra linux é o handbrake - ainda mais pra h264/mpeg4
<pqatsi> picolo: mas tem que ser avi? :P
<pqatsi> tem formato menos zoado não, ou e pra tocar em hardware?
<picolo> é para ficar pequeno pq e uma video aula e eu estou enviando para o vimeo
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> vimeo, encoda em h264 duma vez
<picolo> cara eu nao entendo muito de video
<pqatsi> usa o handbrake com profile normal e rate variavel entre 22 e 25
<picolo> Sinceramente so gravo e converto
<pqatsi> deve dar ai um dvd em 500 ou 600 mb
<pqatsi> (menos até nessa qualidade)
<picolo> handbrake?
<picolo> nao conheco
<picolo> site, programa?
<pqatsi> entao
<pqatsi> programa
<pqatsi> tem em ppa
<pqatsi> a historia dele é mais ou menos assim
<pqatsi> uma equipe de programadores achavam o suporte a h264 do ffmpeg ruim e resolveram montar uma interface avançada de codificação de h264/mpeg4
<pqatsi> e modificaram o ffmpeg todo pra ele ficar mais compativel com o padrao
<picolo> tem ppa?
<pqatsi> particularmente o handbrake gera os arquivos mais compativeis para dispositivos da apple, que são temperamentais
<pqatsi> tem sim
<pqatsi> vou te passar
<picolo> Sim, mas eu so quero que fique pequeno e com boa qualidade
<pqatsi> eu particularmente uso o snapshots
<picolo> assim, nao otima qualidade
<pqatsi> picolo: olha, o handbrake foi considerado um dos melhores codificadores
<pqatsi> inclusive comparado com windows
<picolo> Como eu uso
<picolo> vou pesquisar
<pqatsi> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<pqatsi> o ppa é esse
<pqatsi> coloca ele e depois
<pqatsi> apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<pqatsi> xover se acho um tutorial
<pqatsi> mas assim, basicamente, pra voce codar do jeito que vc quer
<pqatsi> la do lado tem pressets
<pqatsi> escolhe regular/normal
<pqatsi> ai em source vc escolhe o ogv
<pqatsi> ai depois que ele analizar va na aba video e muda o RF
<pqatsi> quanto maior o numero, menor a qualidade e o tamanho
<pqatsi> acho que pra vc vai ficar em 22 e 25
<pqatsi> depois manda brasa
<picolo> File do boi, estou instalando o bixo aqui
<UdontKnow> o_O
<UdontKnow> file do boi foi soda
<picolo> :P
<picolo> pqatsi, cara so digo uma coisa, perfect
<picolo> de 150mb foi para 60mb com a mesma qualidade praticamente
<pqatsi> picolo: ;)
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: AUhUAHUHAA
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: contra-filé
<picolo> So digo uma coisa, File do boi
<picolo> :P
<pqatsi> AUHAuHAuHuA
<pqatsi> picolo: e o melhor codificador, e pra mandar pra esses sites é otimo
<picolo> pqatsi, cara show de bola
<pqatsi> picolo: e se deixar a qualidade entre 18 e 15, e qualidade de DVD
<picolo> a qualidade fico otima
<pqatsi> e 1 dvd de 5gb vai pra +- 1.8gb
<pqatsi> :D
<picolo> Xonei auhahuauh
<RodMann> valeu picolo
<Ryllez89> exit
<furadordesys> Boa noite a todos
<picolo> furadordesys, boa noite
<furadordesys> alguém sabe se o Flash 11 ta redondo no ubuntu?
<picolo> a princípio nao
<furadordesys> picolo: Quais os problemas?
<furadordesys> picolo: diz alguns ou algum
<picolo> a princípio nao sei rsss
<furadordesys> picolo: ta e como você doz que não esta bom?
<furadordesys> picolo: ta e como você diz que não esta bom?
<picolo> a princípio nao sei
<picolo> falto o sei somente
<furadordesys> picolo: ata valeu eu ia instalar nem vou mais
<Chester> galera alguem aee programa java?
<Leon_Mary> 17042011leonLSm@ry
<Leon_Mary> Boa noite!
<Um_cara_qualquer> boa noite
<Leon_Mary> Alguém sabe me informar como se inscrever Código de Conduta do Ubuntu?
<paladinn> Leon_Mary
<paladinn> sem pvt por favor
<Leon_Mary> Ok.
<Leon_Mary> Pode falar.
<Aprendiz> bom dia
<Aprendiz> galera, instalei o plugin no totem para procurar legenda pra filme, ele acha a legenda, so que não faz o download. alguém aí pode esclarecer..? desde já agradeço
<FernandoBasso> Ryllez89: Fala qui, por favor.
<Ryllez89> opa
<Ryllez89> Então, tem como me ensina a deixar meu ubuntu igual do cara desse video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpgyd41UsmI ?
<Ryllez89> achei massa d+ =X
<FernandoBasso> Ryllez89: Tu diz, as janelas gelatinosas?
<Ryllez89> isso, e aquela barra na parte inferior
<Ryllez89> com os icones crescendo
<Ryllez89> e o menu dele n tem unity
<Ryllez89> keria deixa dakele jeito
<Ryllez89> n curti o unity
<FernandoBasso> A questão das janelas gelatinosas, deve ser o compiz-fusion. Pesquisa por isso no google: compiz-fusion ubuntu 11.10.
<FernandoBasso> Aquela barra eu não sei.
<FernandoBasso> Instala o avant-window-navigator que acho que vai gostar.
<Ryllez89> blzzzz
<Ryllez89> brigadão fernando :D
<Ryllez89> e o menu sem o unity, eh o compiz-fusion q faz tb?
<Ryllez89> fico parecendo o menu do ubuntu 10
<FernandoBasso> Ryllez89: Não tenho certeza...
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> é meio fora da comunidade mas vou perguntar. tô com debian 6, quando reinicio ele não reinicia o computador, somente o sistema isso pode ser um bug?
<illuminarch> Bom dia
<alvaro> gostaria de saber onde encontro mais "protetores de tela" para Ubuntu?
<alvaro> ?
<UdontKnow> ae
<fl0cker> Bom dia!
<L88os> bom dia
<Guest96231> oi
<rogerio> bom dia pessoal instalei o Lubuntu num not antigo aqui em casa e queria instalar um dock leve, mas ja testei varios e todos eles ficam com o fundo preto , alguem tem uma dica por favor!
<Chester> galera boa tarde como eu adiciona uma chave de registro no wine
<Chester> ??
<Perdidonline> Boa tarde pessoal! Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Perdidonline> Alguem online??
<Chester> Perdidonline ??
<Perdidonline> É que meu gereciado de atualizações esta dando um erro e não sei o que fazer...
<Perdidonline> Quando eu tento verificar atualizações aparece isso: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Perdidonline> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Perdidonline> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Perdidonline> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<guilhermeba> Alguém neste canal é usuário do software bíblico Xiphos?
<Chester> bha xiphos?
<guilhermeba> Oi?
<fl0cker> Chester: jah tentou executar o regedit e tentar importar a chave?
<fl0cker> Perdidonline: provavelmente esse repositorio nao esta mais disponivel!
<Perdidonline> e como faç para remove-lo? vou ficar sem flash de novo?
<Chester> como executo o regedit no Wine???
<fl0cker> Chester: jah tentou: wine regedit
<fl0cker> Perdidonline: sem flash de novo? Como assim?
<Perdidonline> Quando instalei o ubuntu fikei muito tempo sem flash, consegui instalar graças a um comando que peguei na internet...
<Perdidonline> mas agora esta dando esse erro...
<Perdidonline> Aquele flash que esta no repositorio não funciona... o meu ubuntu é de 64 bits e uso o chrome...
<fl0cker> Certo, nao precisa remover o plugin do flash, basta remover o repositorio!
<Perdidonline> como faço isso?
<Chester> Flocker muito obrigado consegui foi no terminal e digitei regedit cliquei em importar arquivo de registro aee funcionou
<fl0cker> Primeiro tu vai ter que localizar onde estao essas entradas desse repositorio, podem estar ou no arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list, ou em algum arquivo dentro de /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fl0cker> Chester: ;-)
<Perdidonline> Achei um arquivo com esse conteudo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu oneiric main
<Perdidonline> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu oneiric main
<Perdidonline> é diferente né?
<fl0cker> Onde esta esse arquivo?
<Perdidonline> Dentro desse diretorio: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Perdidonline> mas o endereço é diferente...
<fl0cker> Qual o nome dele?
<Perdidonline> não deve ser esse
<fl0cker> Eh esse endereco mesmo cara!
<Perdidonline> sevenmachines-flash-oneiric.list.save
<Perdidonline> é o nome do arquivo
<fl0cker> Deve ter outro arquivo com sevenmachines-flash-oneiric.list
<fl0cker> Sem o .save
<Perdidonline> tem um sim, com o list!
<fl0cker> Ou voce remove esses dois arquivos, ou abre os arquivos e comenta as linhas!
<Perdidonline> posso remover os 2 arquivos?
<fl0cker> Pode!
<Perdidonline> sem medo?
<Perdidonline> kkkkk
<fl0cker> Soh esses dois!!!
<fl0cker> Nao vai remover o restante!
<Perdidonline> eu aperto delete nada acontece....
<fl0cker> Abre um terminal e executa: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-oneiric.list*
<fl0cker> Com o * colado no list, nao deixe nenhum espaço!!!
<Perdidonline> fiz...pediu senha coloquei e ai não apareceu mais nada
<fl0cker> Tenta utilizar o gerenciador agora!
<Perdidonline> sumiu!
<Perdidonline> os 2 arquivos?
<Perdidonline> Sim... os 2!!! \o/
<fl0cker> =)
<Perdidonline> Só uma ultima duvida.. o que significa esse rm desse comando que me passou/
<Perdidonline> significa delete?
<fl0cker> Exato!
<Perdidonline> Ahhh sim, esse sudo já sabia que era pra autorizar.. mas fikei na duvida do rm... muitoobrigado cara, vc é mto bom professor!
<L88os> bom dia
<L88os> ops boa tarde
<Rod_> Boa tarde...Saudades Eternas do nosso amigo AG. Descanse em paz!
<Rod_> Pessoal alguem pode me auxiliar com uma build do ubuntu que pretendo usar pra ser um servidor de arquivos?
<barna> bao tarde
<Rod_> boa tarde
<barna> boa tarde!
<RadarZ> Alguem ja instalo shorewall no ubuntu server?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Fiscal> boa noite
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<L88os> boa noite
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<L88os> alguem sabe como faz para receber notificação de novas mensagens no empathy?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<L88os> boa noite galera
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Daekdroom> Saad0ff, desative a mensagem de away, por favor.
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:47] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Chester> algem sabe como fazer conexao java postgree
<Chester> ??
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<Sir_josism> boas
<ADFENO> Olá Sir_josism.
<Sir_josism> boas ADFENO
<Sir_josism> queria instalar o conky mas tou com uns problemas
<Sir_josism> =S
<Sir_josism> alguem sabe onde posso baixar scripts bacanos?
<Mandi> Boa noite
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Um_cara_qualquer> e ae galera
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem sabe como colocar a legenda em um filme permanentemente?
<ADFENO> Geralmente você precisa unir o vídeo e a legenda.
<Um_cara_qualquer> aham... e como eu faço isso
<ADFENO> Eu poderia arriscar usando o comando "cat" no terminal, mas faça uma cópia de segurança dos arquivos usados.
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhum... tão eu nao so o maior expert em linux ainda... qual seria o comando pra isso?
<ADFENO> Bem Um_cara_qualquer,
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<ADFENO> Você pode tentar usar o programa AviMerge.
<ADFENO> Procure por ele na central de programas do seu sistema operacional (OS).
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<ed5on> oi
<ed5on> tem alguem ai?
<sl00p> Hello everyone, I need help installing a driver for my wireless card. Is there anyone here that could help me?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<ivanslip> eae pessoal?
<ivanslip> tem alguem por ai?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-29
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<ZNC> oi Saad0ff neste canal existe uma regra que pede para desativar qualquer tipo de mensagens de alertas exemplo desta do away ^^
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:47] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Old> ei pessoal, alguém entende de php?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<froes_> e ai galera... alguem sabe como posso instalat libmp4v2 no ubuntu 11.10 ?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> alguem sabe me falar porque o emesene e o kmess não conecta no live messenger? conecta e cai. só o pidgin consegue conectar.
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<alvaro> o que causa um bug no "grub" no ubuntu?
<alvaro> a solução para isso?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<EduardeCalibal> alvaro, um bug é uma falha em um programa.  O que causa é uma falha na percepção do erro durante o desenvolvimento.
<EduardeCalibal> A solução é relatar o erro aos desenvolvedores e esperar que eles resolvam e então atualizar o programa para a versão corrigida.
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, o emesene entre outros tiveram de ser atualizados na última atualização da rede da Microsoft que provocou essa incapacidade de conectar.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas agora a MS resolveu mudar a politica de relacionamento com o software livre e parece estar abrindo mais a rede.
<alvaro> O curioso que dá esse bug antes de iniciar o sistema operacional
<EduardeCalibal> Qualquer programa pode ter um bug.
<EduardeCalibal> Após sumir as telas iniciais da BIOS já esta carregando o SO.
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, tinha que ser o tio bill
<EduardeCalibal> Em que ponto aparece o seu bug?
<alvaro> mesmo o sistema operacional?
<EduardeCalibal> O Sistema Operacional é um conjunto de programas de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, o Tio Bill não é mais o mesmo Bill de antigamente, mesmo por que o tio não apita mais por lá mesmo.  :D
<alvaro> O bug aparece as vezes, na inicialização do Ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso de detalhes sobre ele.  Tem alguma mensagem de erro?
<alvaro> sabe quando voce usa o sistema dual-boot?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim.
<alvaro> Aparece aquela janela, porem eu só tenho o Ubuntu instalado na maquina
<alvaro> escolha o sistema operacional
<EduardeCalibal> E o que vem escrito nessa janela sobre as opções do sistema?
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, mas tenho um dedinho dele ai, se tem
<EduardeCalibal> É possível.  :D
<alvaro> deseja iniciar o ubuntu normalmente, ou deseja entrar em modo seguro para configura-lo
<alvaro> é mais ou menos isso
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso Ubuntu aqui mas imagino que seja uma tela padrão.  Por que considera um isso um erro?  Ele fica preso nessa tela e não carrega mais?
<alvaro> quando instalei o ubuntu, na instalação pedi que o Ubuntu "entra-se direto", sem ter que digitar a senha de login toda vez, estava indo tudo bem até ontem
<alvaro> nunca tinha aparecido tal janela
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, a um tempo atras instalei um debian com gnome 2 como esquema de entrar automaticamente e quando acontecia algum "incidente" e o gnome era finalizado ele mostrava novamente a tela de login.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas isso raramente ocorria.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se pode ser algo nessa linha o que esta ocorrendo com você.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas após aparecer a tela de login consegue iniciar normalmente?
<alvaro> não aparece a tela de login, fica travado, tenho que reiniciar o micro denovo
<alvaro> Aí sim a coisa anda
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não reage a teclado?  Como um Enter nessa tela?
<alvaro> não
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que esta com algum tilt que afeta ou o programa de boas vindas, essa tela, ou o teclado...
<EduardeCalibal> Mais provável é o programa de boas vindas por que o teclado não impediria a carga automática do login.
<EduardeCalibal> Essas falhas ficam nos arquivos de registro do sistema e podem ser consultadas.
<alvaro> onde acho isso ?
<EduardeCalibal> Imagino que no arquivo /var/log/messages...  Tem vários messages ali, vai ter que achar o que contém mensagens sobre o horário da última falha.
<alvaro> espere um pouco, vou olhar e te passo
<EduardeCalibal> É um arquivo que pode ser realmente grande.
<alvaro> não tem, só tem /var/log/news
<alvaro> mas está vazio
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Deveria estar ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Abre um terminal e testa o seguinte comando para mim...  dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai produzir muitas telas de mensagens.
<EduardeCalibal> Se sair isso vai usar o seguinte comando para o arquivo de mensagens: cat /var/log/messages
<EduardeCalibal> Ele também irá gerar muitas telas de mensagens.
<EduardeCalibal> Só me confirma que ambos deram certo.
<alvaro> vou te enviar a mensagem do terminal
<alvaro> [    0.180494] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled
<alvaro> [    0.180518] pci 0000:02:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'
<alvaro> [    0.180530] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
<alvaro> [    0.180533] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]
<alvaro> [    0.180538] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xcfb00000-0xcfbfffff]
<alvaro> [    0.180544] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)
<alvaro> [    0.180578] pci 0000:03:01.0: [14f1:2f50] type 0 class 0x000780
<alvaro> [    0.180596] pci 0000:03:01.0: reg 10: [mem 0xcfcf0000-0xcfcfffff]
<alvaro> [    0.180606] pci 0000:03:01.0: reg 14: [io  0xcc00-0xcc07]
<alvaro> [    0.180668] pci 0000:03:01.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold
<alvaro> [    0.180672] pci 0000:03:01.0: PME# disabled
<alvaro> [    0.180719] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03] (subtractive decode)
<alvaro> [    0.180723] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]
<alvaro> [    0.180727] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcfc00000-0xcfcfffff]
<alvaro> [    0.180733] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)
<alvaro> [    0.180736] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)
<alvaro> [    0.180738] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)
<alvaro> [    0.180740] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)
<alvaro> [    0.180743] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)
<alvaro> [    0.180745] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x7f800000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)
<alvaro> [    0.180761] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0
<alvaro> [    0.180764] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
<alvaro> [    0.180924] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]
<alvaro> [    0.180968] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]
<alvaro> [    0.181035] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]
<alvaro> [    0.181105]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)
<alvaro> [    0.186553] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
<alvaro> [    0.186605] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)
<alvaro> [    0.186655] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
<EduardeCalibal> Não joga aqui...
<alvaro> [    0.186703] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)
<alvaro> [    0.186755] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
<alvaro> [    0.186805] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
<EduardeCalibal> O pessoal vai ficar doido com você.
<alvaro> [    0.186854] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
<alvaro> [    0.186904] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)
<alvaro> [    0.187018] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
<alvaro> [    0.187029] vgaarb: loaded
<EduardeCalibal> E vai acabar sendo expulso do canal.
<alvaro> [    0.187238] SCSI subsystem initialized
<alvaro> [    0.187313] libata version 3.00 loaded.
<alvaro> [    0.187363] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<alvaro> [    0.187374] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<alvaro> [    0.187401] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<alvaro> [    0.187515] wmi: Mapper loaded
<alvaro> [    0.187517] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
<alvaro> [    0.187521] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
<EduardeCalibal> alvaro?
<alvaro> [    0.187596] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff
<alvaro> [    0.187599] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007f7c0000 - 000000007fffffff
<alvaro> [    0.187700] NetLabel: Initializing
<alvaro> [    0.187702] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128
<alvaro> [    0.187704] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
<alvaro> [    0.187715] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default
<alvaro> [    0.187850] hpet clockevent registered
<alvaro> [    0.187853] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer
<alvaro> [    0.187858] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0
<alvaro> [    0.187863] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter
<alvaro> [    0.196083] Switching to clocksource hpet
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<alvaro> [    0.199810] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0
<alvaro> [    0.199867] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1
<alvaro> [    0.204180] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
<alvaro> [    0.204218] pnp: PnP ACPI init
<alvaro> [    0.204239] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
<alvaro> [    0.204353] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]
<alvaro> [    0.204356] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]
<alvaro> [    0.204358] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]
<alvaro> [    0.204360] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]
<alvaro> [    0.204363] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]
<alvaro> [    0.204365] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]
<alvaro> [    0.204367] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x7f800000-0xffffffff window]
<alvaro> [    0.204439] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.204449] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff]
<alvaro> [    0.204511] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.204515] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que da próxima vez eu aviso antes para jogar no paste antes de pedir para ver os comandos...  -.-
<alvaro> [    0.204550] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]
<alvaro> [    0.204552] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]
<alvaro> [    0.204554] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0083]
<alvaro> [    0.204555] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0087]
<alvaro> [    0.204557] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0089-0x008b]
<alvaro> [    0.204559] pnp 00:02: [io  0x008f]
<alvaro> [    0.204561] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]
<alvaro> [    0.204588] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.204603] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0070-0x0071]
<alvaro> [    0.204617] pnp 00:03: [irq 8]
<alvaro> [    0.204650] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.204659] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0061]
<alvaro> [    0.204688] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.204697] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]
<alvaro> [    0.204702] pnp 00:05: [irq 13]
<alvaro> [    0.204732] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.204993] pnp 00:06: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]
<alvaro> [    0.204998] pnp 00:06: [irq 4]
<alvaro> [    0.205000] pnp 00:06: [dma 0 disabled]
<alvaro> [    0.205066] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.205551] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0378-0x037f]
<alvaro> [    0.205554] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0778-0x077f]
<alvaro> [    0.205559] pnp 00:07: [irq 7]
<alvaro> [    0.205561] pnp 00:07: [dma 3]
<alvaro> [    0.205710] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0401 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.205738] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0060]
<alvaro> [    0.205740] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0064]
<alvaro> [    0.205745] pnp 00:08: [irq 1]
<alvaro> [    0.205776] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)
<alvaro> [    0.205824] pnp 00:09: [irq 12]
<alvaro> [    0.205855] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f03 PNP0f13 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.205942] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0000-0xffffffff disabled]
<alvaro> [    0.205945] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0a00-0x0adf]
<alvaro> [    0.205947] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0ae0-0x0aef]
<alvaro> [    0.205994] system 00:0a: [io  0x0a00-0x0adf] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.205997] system 00:0a: [io  0x0ae0-0x0aef] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206000] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.206099] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0010-0x001f]
<alvaro> [    0.206101] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0022-0x003f]
<alvaro> [    0.206103] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0044-0x005f]
<alvaro> [    0.206104] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0062-0x0063]
<alvaro> [    0.206106] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0065-0x006f]
<alvaro> [    0.206108] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0072-0x007f]
<alvaro> [    0.206110] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0080]
<alvaro> [    0.206111] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0084-0x0086]
<alvaro> [    0.206113] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0088]
<alvaro> [    0.206115] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x008c-0x008e]
<alvaro> [    0.206117] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0090-0x009f]
<alvaro> [    0.206119] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]
<alvaro> [    0.206121] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]
<alvaro> [    0.206122] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]
<alvaro> [    0.206124] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0800-0x087f]
<alvaro> [    0.206126] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0400-0x041f]
<alvaro> [    0.206128] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0480-0x04bf]
<alvaro> [    0.206130] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]
<alvaro> [    0.206132] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff]
<alvaro> [    0.206134] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xffb80000-0xfffffffe]
<alvaro> [    0.206196] system 00:0b: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206198] system 00:0b: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206201] system 00:0b: [io  0x0400-0x041f] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206203] system 00:0b: [io  0x0480-0x04bf] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206206] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206209] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206212] system 00:0b: [mem 0xffb80000-0xfffffffe] could not be reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206215] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.206294] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]
<alvaro> [    0.206297] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]
<alvaro> [    0.206343] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206346] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206349] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.206380] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]
<alvaro> [    0.206426] system 00:0d: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206429] system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.206600] pnp 00:0e: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]
<alvaro> [    0.206603] pnp 00:0e: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff]
<alvaro> [    0.206605] pnp 00:0e: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]
<alvaro> [    0.206607] pnp 00:0e: [mem 0x00100000-0x7f7fffff]
<alvaro> [    0.206609] pnp 00:0e: [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff disabled]
<alvaro> [    0.206668] system 00:0e: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206671] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206674] system 00:0e: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206677] system 00:0e: [mem 0x00100000-0x7f7fffff] could not be reserved
<alvaro> [    0.206680] system 00:0e: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)
<alvaro> [    0.206813] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices
<alvaro> [    0.206815] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
<alvaro> [    0.206819] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
<alvaro> [    0.243213] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0x7f800000-0x7f9fffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243218] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0x7fa00000-0x7fbfffff 64bit pref]
<alvaro> [    0.243222] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff 64bit pref]
<alvaro> [    0.243225] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]
<alvaro> [    0.243228] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]
<alvaro> [    0.243231] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]
<alvaro> [    0.243236] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x7f800000-0x7f9fffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243240] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x7fa00000-0x7fbfffff 64bit pref]
<alvaro> [    0.243247] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]
<alvaro> [    0.243250] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]
<alvaro> [    0.243255] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xcfb00000-0xcfbfffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243259] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff 64bit pref]
<alvaro> [    0.243265] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]
<alvaro> [    0.243268] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]
<alvaro> [    0.243273] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcfc00000-0xcfcfffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243277] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]
<alvaro> [    0.243289] pci 0000:00:1c.0: enabling device (0104 -> 0107)
<alvaro> [    0.243310] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<alvaro> [    0.243315] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.243325] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<alvaro> [    0.243329] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.243337] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.243342] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
<alvaro> [    0.243344] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243346] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243348] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243351] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x7f800000-0xffffffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243353] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]
<alvaro> [    0.243356] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0x7f800000-0x7f9fffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243358] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0x7fa00000-0x7fbfffff 64bit pref]
<alvaro> [    0.243360] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]
<alvaro> [    0.243363] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xcfb00000-0xcfbfffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243365] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff 64bit pref]
<alvaro> [    0.243368] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]
<alvaro> [    0.243370] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xcfc00000-0xcfcfffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243372] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]
<alvaro> [    0.243374] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243377] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243379] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243381] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0x7f800000-0xffffffff]
<alvaro> [    0.243425] NET: Registered protocol family 2
<alvaro> [    0.243506] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
<alvaro> [    0.243751] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
<alvaro> [    0.244306] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<alvaro> [    0.244632] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
<alvaro> [    0.244635] TCP reno registered
<alvaro> [    0.244637] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<alvaro> [    0.244648] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<alvaro> [    0.244762] NET: Registered protocol family 1
<alvaro> [    0.244782] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
<alvaro> [    0.244894] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64
<alvaro> [    0.245125] cpufreq-nforce2: No nForce2 chipset.
<alvaro> [    0.245272] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<alvaro> [    0.245282] type=2000 audit(1325154833.240:1): initialized
<alvaro> [    0.253650] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
<alvaro> [    0.253656] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
<alvaro> [    0.255415] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
<alvaro> [    0.255476] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
<alvaro> [    0.256151] fuse init (API version 7.16)
<alvaro> [    0.256243] msgmni has been set to 1678
<alvaro> [    0.256483] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)
<alvaro> [    0.256510] io scheduler noop registered
<alvaro> [    0.256512] io scheduler deadline registered
<alvaro> [    0.256526] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
<alvaro> [    0.256640] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.256685] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X
<alvaro> [    0.256750] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.256788] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
<alvaro> [    0.256876] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
<alvaro> [    0.256899] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
<alvaro> [    0.256968] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x220
<alvaro> [    0.256970] intel_idle: does not run on family 6 model 15
<alvaro> [    0.257080] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0
<alvaro> [    0.257086] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]
<alvaro> [    0.257135] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1
<alvaro> [    0.257138] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
<alvaro> [    0.257302] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle
<alvaro> [    0.258908] ERST: Table is not found!
<alvaro> [    0.258978] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 32 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
<alvaro> [    0.279365] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<alvaro> [    0.279547] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
<alvaro> [    0.409630] Freeing initrd memory: 12560k freed
<alvaro> [    0.632612] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
<alvaro> [    0.657933] 00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<alvaro> [    0.658276] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
<alvaro> [    0.658355] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945G Chipset
<alvaro> [    0.658423] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 262144K total, 262144K mappable
<alvaro> [    0.659025] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8192K stolen memory
<alvaro> [    0.659141] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000
<alvaro> [    0.660423] brd: module loaded
<alvaro> [    0.661008] loop: module loaded
<alvaro> [    0.661098] i2c-core: driver [adp5520] using legacy suspend method
<alvaro> [    0.661100] i2c-core: driver [adp5520] using legacy resume method
<alvaro> [    0.661199] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13
<alvaro> [    0.661221] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<alvaro> [    0.661255] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.661596] scsi0 : ata_piix
<alvaro> [    0.661685] scsi1 : ata_piix
<alvaro> [    0.662981] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14
<alvaro> [    0.662984] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15
<alvaro> [    0.663015] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<alvaro> [    0.663021] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]
<alvaro> [    0.663057] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.663366] scsi2 : ata_piix
<alvaro> [    0.663432] scsi3 : ata_piix
<alvaro> [    0.664708] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe080 ctl 0xe000 bmdma 0xd800 irq 19
<alvaro> [    0.664711] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdc00 ctl 0xd880 bmdma 0xd808 irq 19
<alvaro> [    0.665080] Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
<alvaro> [    0.665120] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
<alvaro> [    0.665162] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<alvaro> [    0.665163] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>
<alvaro> [    0.665255] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<alvaro> [    0.665276] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
<alvaro> [    0.665290] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.665294] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
<alvaro> [    0.665329] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
<alvaro> [    0.665368] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround
<alvaro> [    0.665379] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
<alvaro> [    0.669248] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported
<alvaro> [    0.669262] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xcfe3bc00
<alvaro> [    0.684030] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
<alvaro> [    0.684214] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
<alvaro> [    0.684218] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
<alvaro> [    0.684299] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
<alvaro> [    0.684312] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
<alvaro> [    0.684337] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
<alvaro> [    0.684343] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.684346] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
<alvaro> [    0.684385] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
<alvaro> [    0.684422] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e880
<alvaro> [    0.684544] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
<alvaro> [    0.684551] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<alvaro> [    0.684617] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<alvaro> [    0.684623] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.684626] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
<alvaro> [    0.684661] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
<alvaro> [    0.684697] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e800
<alvaro> [    0.684811] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
<alvaro> [    0.684815] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<alvaro> [    0.684880] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<alvaro> [    0.684885] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.684888] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
<alvaro> [    0.684925] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
<alvaro> [    0.688074] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e480
<alvaro> [    0.688239] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
<alvaro> [    0.688243] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<alvaro> [    0.688306] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<alvaro> [    0.688313] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.688316] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller
<alvaro> [    0.688353] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
<alvaro> [    0.688398] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e400
<alvaro> [    0.688521] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
<alvaro> [    0.688525] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<alvaro> [    0.688672] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
<alvaro> [    0.690901] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
<alvaro> [    0.690907] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
<alvaro> [    0.691023] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<alvaro> [    0.691156] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4
<alvaro> [    0.691211] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0
<alvaro> [    0.691234] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
<alvaro> [    0.691315] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
<alvaro> [    0.691391] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.19.1-ioctl (2011-01-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
<alvaro> [    0.691447] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.2.0 loaded
<alvaro> [    0.691449] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
<alvaro> [    0.691518] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
<alvaro> [    0.691520] EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard
<alvaro> [    0.691522] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
<alvaro> [    0.691524] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2
<alvaro> [    0.691526] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3
<alvaro> [    0.691527] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
<alvaro> [    0.691529] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5
<alvaro> [    0.691531] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6
<alvaro> [    0.691533] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7
<alvaro> [    0.691535] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8
<alvaro> [    0.691536] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
<alvaro> [    0.691584] cpuidle: using governor ladder
<alvaro> [    0.691586] cpuidle: using governor menu
<alvaro> [    0.691869] TCP cubic registered
<alvaro> [    0.691996] NET: Registered protocol family 10
<alvaro> [    0.692589] NET: Registered protocol family 17
<alvaro> [    0.692603] Registering the dns_resolver key type
<alvaro> [    0.693080] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
<alvaro> [    0.693170] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.
<alvaro> [    0.693182] registered taskstats version 1
<alvaro> [    0.693398]   Magic number: 7:306:579
<alvaro> [    0.693436] pci_bus 0000:00: hash matches
<alvaro> [    0.693477] rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2011-12-29 10:33:54 UTC (1325154834)
<alvaro> [    0.693480] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
<alvaro> [    0.693481] EDD information not available.
<alvaro> [    0.711069] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2
<alvaro> [    0.827186] ata1.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7190A, 1.05, max UDMA/66
<alvaro> [    0.840191] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66
<alvaro> [    0.842677] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7190A  1.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<alvaro> [    0.844289] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD250HJ, FH100-06, max UDMA7
<alvaro> [    0.844334] ata3.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
<alvaro> [    0.846094] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/12x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<alvaro> [    0.846099] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<alvaro> [    0.846261] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<alvaro> [    0.846325] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5
<alvaro> [    0.852255] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133
<alvaro> [    0.852402] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD250HJ  FH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<alvaro> [    0.852577] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)
<alvaro> [    0.852604] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<alvaro> [    0.852627] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
<alvaro> [    0.852629] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
<alvaro> [    0.852654] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<alvaro> [    0.889155]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >
<alvaro> [    0.889436] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<alvaro> [    0.889469] Freeing unused kernel memory: 700k freed
<EduardeCalibal> Bá...  Isso vai levar uns 10 minutos ainda...  Vou tocar serviço aqui.  AFK
<alvaro> [    0.889721] Write protecting the kernel text: 5192k
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<alvaro> [    0.889766] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2152k
<alvaro> [    0.908581] <30>udev[71]: starting version 167
<alvaro> [    0.979927] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<alvaro> [    0.979952] r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<alvaro> [    0.980046] r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [    0.996033] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<alvaro> [    1.005070] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X
<alvaro> [    1.005603] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8016000, 00:1d:92:79:8b:d7, XID 18000000 IRQ 42
<alvaro> [    1.134958] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas
<alvaro> [    1.139441] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<alvaro> [    1.139536] scsi4 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0
<alvaro> [    1.139629] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<alvaro> [    1.139631] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<alvaro> [    1.224528] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<alvaro> [    1.244071] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2393.999 MHz.
<alvaro> [    1.244080] Switching to clocksource tsc
<alvaro> [    2.136900] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<alvaro> [    2.137401] scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<alvaro> [    2.137900] scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<alvaro> [    2.138400] scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<alvaro> [    2.138865] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<alvaro> [    2.139009] sd 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<alvaro> [    2.139146] sd 4:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0
<alvaro> [    2.139286] sd 4:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
<alvaro> [    2.143625] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<alvaro> [    2.145749] sd 4:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<alvaro> [    2.146501] sd 4:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
<alvaro> [    2.147126] sd 4:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
<alvaro> [   11.663069] <30>udev[264]: starting version 167
<alvaro> [   11.668768] Adding 2086908k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2086908k
<alvaro> [   11.692448] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<alvaro> [   11.770543] intel_rng: FWH not detected
<alvaro> [   11.795516] leds_ss4200: no LED devices found
<alvaro> [   11.826494] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<alvaro> [   11.916480] type=1400 audit(1325154845.721:2): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=439 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   11.917294] type=1400 audit(1325154845.721:3): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=439 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   11.917805] type=1400 audit(1325154845.721:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=439 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   11.930875] parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
<alvaro> [   11.931027] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]
<alvaro> [   11.934633] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<alvaro> [   12.014776] type=1400 audit(1325154845.817:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=562 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   12.016270] type=1400 audit(1325154845.821:6): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=562 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   12.016779] type=1400 audit(1325154845.821:7): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" pid=562 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   12.017281] type=1400 audit(1325154845.821:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" pid=561 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   12.026868] type=1400 audit(1325154845.829:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/bin/evince" pid=564 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   12.079886] type=1400 audit(1325154845.881:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=584 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   12.081623] type=1400 audit(1325154845.885:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/bin/evince-previewer" pid=564 comm="apparmor_parser"
<alvaro> [   12.130541] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down
<alvaro> [   12.130549] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link down
<alvaro> [   12.130843] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<alvaro> [   12.132298] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<alvaro> [   12.286069] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
<alvaro> [   12.327133] psmouse serio1: ID: 10 00 64
<alvaro> [   12.335615] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<alvaro> [   12.335621] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [   12.366712] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
<alvaro> [   12.366715] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
<alvaro> [   12.375438] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem
<alvaro> [   12.375826] [drm] initialized overlay support
<alvaro> [   12.506444] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device
<alvaro> [   12.506560] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 180x56
<alvaro> [   12.506591] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
<alvaro> [   12.506593] drm: registered panic notifier
<alvaro> [   12.506712] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
<alvaro> [   12.506755] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<alvaro> [   12.506806] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X
<alvaro> [   12.506835] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<alvaro> [   12.968421] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3
<alvaro> [   13.334781] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<alvaro> [   13.775777] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up
<alvaro> [   13.775924] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<alvaro> [   16.322841] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<alvaro> [   24.752040] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<alvaro> [ 1158.768014] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 696259, at 696259], missed IRQ?
<alvaro> [ 4406.412017] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1840985, at 1840985], missed IRQ?
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~$
<alvaro> Oi
<alvaro> Perdão
<alvaro> EduardeCalibal?
<alvaro> Estas aí ainda?
<illuminarch> alvaro danou-se flood aqui eh :(
<illuminarch> !pastr
<illuminarch> !paste
<EduardeCalibal> alvaro, é como o illuminarch mencionou.  Quando for enviar muita coisa envia para o paste e depois envia o endereço que vai ser gerado aqui para o canal.  Ai quem quiser ler irá ver na página.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse retorno que falou foi o do dmesg.
<moskvat> deixa eu perguntar, estou com debian e quando digito reboot ele reinicia o sistema não reinicia o computador, dá pra resolver isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Testa o cat /var/log/messages
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, eu uso o comando shutdownt -t 0 now -r
<EduardeCalibal> Para reiniciar o computador.
<moskvat> não funciona
<EduardeCalibal> O shutdown não funciona?
<moskvat> o unico comando que funcionou foi o coldreboot
<moskvat> pra reiniciar não
<EduardeCalibal> O shutdown só funciona como root.
<moskvat> exato
<EduardeCalibal> Quer reiniciar sem ser root?
<moskvat> mas ele finaliza o debian e volta a carregar ele sem passar pelo grub
<EduardeCalibal> Ele passa sim.
<moskvat> então ele tem um bug
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez, mas é improvável.
<alvaro> como faço par enviar o arquivo?
<EduardeCalibal> É um programa muito usado para ter um bug.
<EduardeCalibal> Entra no paste.
<EduardeCalibal> !paste alvaro
<alvaro> onde é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> !paste
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...
<EduardeCalibal> pastebin.com
<EduardeCalibal> Ai lá dentro joga tudo e ele vai gerar um endereço.
<moskvat> ja volto
<fl0cker> Bom dia!
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me informar como devo proceder para desativar o pulseaudio sem que seja necessário danificar o pacote?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<alvaro> Eduarde Calibal, já fiz o que pedi
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, acabei de gravar, vou submir pro youtube pra tu ver
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Youtube.  :-o
<EduardeCalibal> Mas aguardo.
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, estava vendo aqui que tanto o shutdown quanto o reboot fazem parte do pacote sysvinit.
<EduardeCalibal> O reboot é uma ligação com o comando halt.
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<EduardeCalibal> Ao que me parece o halt usa o shutdown.  Então se tiver algum problema deve ser diretamente com o shutdown, mas acho que não tem problema com ele de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou atualizando o pacote do xchat, vou fechar aqui mas volto em minutos.
<alvaro> EduardeCalibal, conseguiu ver a pasta?
<EduardeCalibal> Não vi sua mensagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa me passar o endereço gerado.
<EduardeCalibal> Fica no endereço da página.
<EduardeCalibal> Espere eu voltar e me passe.  Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Pode mandar.
<alvaro> Ubuntu,  no proprio site pastebin
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso do endereço alvaro
<EduardeCalibal> No aguardo
<EduardeCalibal> Você colou lá e usou o submit né?
<alvaro> pastebin.com/0SzUV1hj
<EduardeCalibal> Já vejo.
<alvaro> isso
<EduardeCalibal> Lembra quando foi a última vez que teve a falha?
<alvaro> Mas uma vez te peço desculpas, pelo ocorrido anteriormente, me falta ainda experiencia.
<alvaro> No Ubuntu foi a primeira vez
<EduardeCalibal> As 20:44 de ontem?
<alvaro> isso
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, achei a falha do teclado ali.
<EduardeCalibal> A partir da linha 8
<EduardeCalibal> Mas depois as 20:56 (linha 24) ele fala que abriu a sua sessão.
<EduardeCalibal> Você mandou resetar com o mouse ou no botão do gabinete?
<alvaro> gabinete
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Meu palpite é que o udev (ou algo relacionado ao hardware) esta com tilt causando falhas ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é só um palpite.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser um bug já conhecido.
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa, o mouse anda pela tela ou fica travado?
<alvaro> não
<EduardeCalibal> É, no meu caso, quando vi isso, o mouse não funcionava também.
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, conseguiu enviar o vídeo?
<moskvat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efSQGH6utQQ
<moskvat> ta na mão
<alvaro> Vou te relatar uma coisa, já utilizei outro tipo de Linux, que o computador mudava era de idioma
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, antes de mais nada to usando debian 6
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso Debian também, porém minha versão é...  Digamos...  Personalizada.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<alvaro> Por isso mudei pro Ubuntu 11.04
<moskvat> unity? não goesti
<moskvat> gostei
<EduardeCalibal> Aquilo ali foi o resete.
<moskvat> o mais engraçado é que no desktop em casa é do mesmo jeito
<EduardeCalibal> Detonei meu gnome 3, agora estou rodando ele em modo seguro até a versão fork estar boa.
<moskvat> to pensando em instalar o xubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, ele reiniciou.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor é ficar em uma distribuição e se acostumar com ela.
<moskvat> entendeu
<moskvat> o debian eu gosto dela
<EduardeCalibal> Pode testar o reinicio da tua máquina de outra forma.
<moskvat> a unica coisa que me irrita é isso ai, pra voltar pro grub tenho de desligar o pc
<moskvat> usei o coldreboot ele funciona perfeito
<EduardeCalibal> Entra no terminal com control + alt +f1 e usa o control +alt +del para ele reiniciar.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o motivo dele pular o grub.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pode ser que ele apenas esteja na tela mas não seja visto.
<moskvat> exatamente tbm to sem entender isso
<EduardeCalibal> Qual o tempo de espera para o seu grub iniciar?
<moskvat> 10 segundos
<EduardeCalibal> É, sobra muito tempo ali para esses 10 segundos.
<moskvat> mas ele nem passou pela bios e tem senha pra ligar
<alvaro> Eduarde Calibal, agradeço  sua atenção e mais vez peço desculpas pelo ocorrido
<EduardeCalibal> Testa o reinício esse pelo control+alt+del pelo terminal para ver se ocorre o mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> alvaro, sem problemas alvaro.
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, vou testar aqui
<moskvat> ja volto
<moskvat> mesma coisa, muito estranho
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, estranho
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, isso da bios é normal.  É a nível do software bios, varia de máquina para máquina.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso que falou da senha.
<EduardeCalibal> O que houve?
<moskvat> com o comando reboot deveria reiniciar o computador, certo?
<EduardeCalibal> É, assim como o control + alt +del
<moskvat> mas pra continuar tem de digitar uma senha
<EduardeCalibal> No terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa fazer login.
<moskvat> fiz o que vc disse, e deu a mesma coisa
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não precisa fazer login se for usar o control+alt+del
<moskvat> fiz o login como root
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria dar mesmo.
<moskvat> apertei crtl alt del
<EduardeCalibal> O atalho chama o mesmo comando pelo que sei.
<EduardeCalibal> Não saberia dizer o motivo do seu grub não aparecer.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a falha esta no grub mesmo.
<moskvat> tem como trocar o comando reboot pelo comando coldreboot no sistema inteiro?
<EduardeCalibal> Qual versão?
<EduardeCalibal> O comando reboot é um atalho para o halt, pode apagar e apontar para o coldreboot.
<moskvat> 2.6.32-5-686
<moskvat> debian 6 squeeze
<moskvat> onde mudo isso
<EduardeCalibal> Digo do grub.
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<H3ruS> eu gostaria de um programa para cadastro de cliente para linux
<H3ruS> alguem sabe
<H3ruS> de algum
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi vários mas não sei de nenhum de cabeça agora H3ruS, tenta no superdownloads.
<H3ruS> EduardeCalibal: ok
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        4 Set  8 14:39 reboot -> halt
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, remove esse guri e cria outro com o comando ln
<moskvat> como faço a troca dele
<EduardeCalibal> remove o reboot esse do /sbin/reboot
<moskvat> mas tenho de passar alguns parametros
<EduardeCalibal> Depois cria o novo assim ln -s /<caminho e comando> /sbin/reboot
<EduardeCalibal> Para remover rm /sbin/reboot
<moskvat> então o problema está no halt?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, para mim, esta no seu grub, mas ai não sei com certeza.
<moskvat> esse /sbin/reboot afeta a interface gráfica também, correto?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu suponho que seja na forma como o seu grub inicia.
<EduardeCalibal> O sistema é um só, o modo gráfico usa comandos que desconheço.  Mas suponho que se ele usar o reboot irá afetar também.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas basta testar.
<Saad0ff> Bom dia
<Saad0ff> alguem ja usou shorewall?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu usava...  Ou uso, momento.
<Saad0ff> kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Usava
<Saad0ff> vc tem
<moskvat> se fizer merda? EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> É um firewall né?
<Saad0ff> os scripts?
<moskvat> ai eu me lasco auhauhau
<Saad0ff> isso
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, isso que fez só vai impedir o reinício, basta refazer o atalho apontando para o halt novamente e repara isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Saad0ff, o que quer saber?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:47] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Saad0ff> como faz nat nele
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem a interface gráfica para configurar ele?
<Saad0ff> nao
<EduardeCalibal> Eu usava uma, vou ver aqui se ainda tenho anotado.  Momento.
<Saad0ff> eu lembro q era tipo dnat ip porta
<Saad0ff> mas nao ta rolando
<EduardeCalibal> Não usei ele muito tempo para lembrar desses detalhes.  :-PO
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho um guia para vocês.
<Saad0ff> eu andei dando uma googlada
<Saad0ff> mas do jeito q eu achei nao ta rolando
<EduardeCalibal> Ve se isso te ajuda
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.shorewall.net/FAQ.htm
<EduardeCalibal> É o deles.
<moskvat> opa vamos testar
<ivanslip> bom dia pessoal
<moskvat> rebootando......
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.shorewall.net/
<ivanslip> vcs sao usuarios do ubuntu?
<fl0cker> Saad0ff: DNAT   interface_externa(net)   interface_interna(loc):ip_local(192.168.x.x)   protocolo(tcp)   porta(80)
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:47] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<EduardeCalibal> Alguns ivanslip.  Eu uso Debian aqui.
<ivanslip> é que eu tava quererndo formatar meu win pra passar pra ubuntu
<ivanslip> só que eu nao to conseguindo
<EduardeCalibal> Esta preso em que parte?
<ivanslip> já escolhi por onde vai fazer o boot no pc
<ivanslip> ai depois disso parece que para ou coisa do tipo
<ivanslip> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,91010.0.html
<ivanslip> eu ponho o cd, e vejo que a luz do pc fica apagada
<ivanslip> num dia muito claro consegui perceber que na realidade tava rodando normal, mas a luz do pc tava apgada
<ivanslip> uso notebook da acer 5732z
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece tilt com o monitor...  Embora possa ter algo errado com a configuração do vídeo.
<ivanslip> dai pensei, ah deve ser só o ubuntu
<ivanslip> lubuntu deu a mesma coisa
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi isso que você descreve e era lâmpada queimada.  Mas se fosse isso nunca veria tela.
<ivanslip> entao
<EduardeCalibal> Enquanto o equipamento liga a tela esta normal né?
<ivanslip> ta normal mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<ivanslip> da pra entrar na bios, tudo normal
<ivanslip> só que quando carrega o logo do ubuntu nao da
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa alterar o vídeo na configuração, mas como não uso Ubuntu eu não poderei te ajudar.  Eu faria a configuração diretamente o /etc/X11/xorg.conf porém não sei se é assim que é feito agora no Ubuntu.
<ivanslip> to baixando outros linux pra testar, mas o lubuntu e ubuntu nao deu
<ivanslip> mas nem abre
<EduardeCalibal> O sistema esta correto, só precisa configurar o vídeo.
<ivanslip> é logo na parte do carregando
<EduardeCalibal> Ele abre, você só não esta conseguindo ver a tela.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode testar apertando control + alt +f1 e ele vai abrir um terminal.
<ivanslip> isso
<moskvat> yep
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, vai te mostrar um terminal.
<moskvat> não deu EduardeCalibal
<ivanslip> logo na tela que ta carregando?
<EduardeCalibal> Mesma coisa?
<EduardeCalibal> ivanslip, pode ser já com a tela escura.
<moskvat> ele nem funciona
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor reverter moskvat
<moskvat> fica paradão piscando o cursor
<ivanslip> vou tentar aki
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, ta feito
<EduardeCalibal> O sistema pode passar parâmetros que causam falha no seu coldreboot.
<ivanslip> to baixando outras distros tambem pra ver se é só o ubuntu ou outras tambem
<moskvat> estranho
<moskvat> esse parametros de reboot são passando onde, no grub?
<EduardeCalibal> Imagino que o modo gráfico chama o reboot com algum parâmetro.
<EduardeCalibal> E ai o seu programa não soube lidar com esse parâmetro.
<EduardeCalibal> ivanslip, acho que outras distribuições baseadas no debian também sofrerão do mesmo problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor é configurar o vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Conseguiu abrir o terminal como falei antes?
<ivanslip> nao to com o cd aki, vou gravar ele aki pra fazer o teste
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem sistema instalado agora?
<moskvat> estranho EduardeCalibal
<moskvat> muito estranho
<EduardeCalibal> Ve a versão do seu grub moskvat que quero ver se ela tem bugs.
<EduardeCalibal> dpkg -l|grep -i grub
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, 1.98+20100804-14+squeeze1
<EduardeCalibal> É bem antiga...
<EduardeCalibal> Prefere o grub do modo clássico ou do novo?
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, funcionando 100%, tanto faz
<EduardeCalibal> Instala o grub-legacy então.
<ivanslip> ontem o debian e o gentoo eu consegui usar
<ivanslip> mas foram versao live cd
<ivanslip> e era uma versao basica
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[19:14:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<EduardeCalibal> Eles devem estar rodando em modo de vídeo vesa.
<EduardeCalibal> Que é o modo genérico que quase sempre roda.
<ivanslip> era tipo DOS
<moskvat> EduardeCalibal, grub2 é melhor, não?
<EduardeCalibal> moskvat, questão de gosto.
<EduardeCalibal> Prefiro a facilidade de configuração do legado.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Pode instalar o 2 se preferir.
<EduardeCalibal> O negócio é atualizar para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<moskvat> e o plano de contensão no caso de pane
<EduardeCalibal> Não deveria dar pane.
<EduardeCalibal> Se der, ai vai estar sem sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um cd de inicialização ai?
<L88os1> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<ivanslip> bom
<L88os1> estou a procura de um programa, mas espero vocês terminarem ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca acaba cara.
<EduardeCalibal> Diga.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso aqui é como a vida, você não pode parar por que quando você parar já vai estar em um cova.  :-o
<ivanslip> rsrsrs
<ivanslip> isso é bacana, mas ainda nao entendo pra poder ajudar
<ivanslip> do win ainda dá pra levar um pouco
<spiga> to com 1 duvida chata aki.... to com gnome 3 usando empathy mas as janelas do msn so abre na notificação como faço isso voltar. ja tentei de tudo alguem tem ideia?
<moskvat> sim
<L88os1> vocês conhecem algum site ou programa , para saber quanto de energia meu computador está gastando?
<ivanslip> os jogos do win rodam no linux?
<EduardeCalibal> spiga, estou aguardando o fork do gnome 3 para ter a notificação de volta.
<EduardeCalibal> Opcionalmente pode rodar no modo seguro ou clássico, alterando no login.
<EduardeCalibal> ivanslip, com wine e dosbox sim.
<EduardeCalibal> L88os1, lembro disso, mas não lembro o nome.
<ivanslip> isso num vai fazer perder muito desempenho nao?
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que tem um monitor de bateria.
<EduardeCalibal> ivanslip, alguns rodam melhores outros piores.
<EduardeCalibal> Cada jogo é um.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem algum em mente?
<ivanslip> Point Blank
<EduardeCalibal> Não conheço esse.
<ivanslip> procurei um pouco sobre, mas nao vi muitos comentarios
<ivanslip> ele é FPS online, da OnGame
<Monarquista> L88os1: eu conheço um que faz o qualculo de quanto o seu hardware gasta, só não lembro agora... :s
<EduardeCalibal> Dá uma olhada no winehq.
<ivanslip> no jogo fala que ele é só pra win
<EduardeCalibal> O wine faz com que jogos windows rodem no linux.
<ivanslip> pensei em fazer isso no virtualbox pra testar, mas só que meu pc nao tem tanta memoria pra tal
<Monarquista> L88os1:
<EduardeCalibal> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10613
<Monarquista> L88os1: achei! http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
<EduardeCalibal> Esse sim, come todo o processamento.
<moskvat> e la vamos nois se não voltar é porque fu... o sistema EduardeCalibal
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: Bom dia. :)
<EduardeCalibal> Eu já rodei starcraft pelo vmware.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<Monarquista> Boa dia #ubuntu-br
<ivanslip> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Boa sorte moskvat.
<ivanslip> meu pc tem só 3GB
<ivanslip> 1 GB o win 7 pega
<ivanslip> 1.2 GB +- o jogo
<ivanslip> dai vai travar tudo
 * Monarquista *calculo
<EduardeCalibal> ivanslip, realmente não vale a pena rodar em máquina virtual esse jogo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não iria prestar.
<EduardeCalibal> Sua melhor escolha parece o wine mesmo.
<ivanslip> vou fazer o teste do control alt F1, o cd gravou aki
<ivanslip> ubunto 11.04 i396
<ivanslip> 386*
<ivanslip> depois eu volto aki e dou o resultado, vlw
<moskvat> aeeee.... continuou com grub 1.98 kkkkkk EduardeCalibal
<moskvat> esse bicho anda meio paranormal
<EduardeCalibal> Mistérios...
<moskvat> mandei um apt-get install grub e ele foi pra algum lugar
<EduardeCalibal> Tem certeza que ele estava instalando ele quando tentou instalar?
<moskvat> boa pergunta
<EduardeCalibal> Por que as vezes, especialmente usando aptitude, ele atualiza outras coisas e não instala o que pediu.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse jogo?  http://pontuaki.com.br/point-blank/
<EduardeCalibal> Se for ele tem versão linux.
<moskvat> ii  grub2                                1.98+20100804-14+squeeze1
<EduardeCalibal> Esse é o 2 instalado.
<EduardeCalibal> Era o que estava antes?
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem o jogo para linux não, lá em baixo tem o botão mas ele não clica.
<moskvat> ele tá com
<moskvat> grub gurb-common e grub2
<EduardeCalibal> Mas era a versão anterior?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu li 0.98 quando falou mas era 1.98, vi no histórico agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta reverter na legacy para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou testa agora o lance do reinício para ver se o problema persiste
<moskvat> vamos ver
<Monarquista> L88os1: e ai?!
<EduardeCalibal> Reverter é modo de dizer já que o legacy esta mais para fork...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ler os fontes do firefox para tentar resolver um bug...  Fui.  AFK
<ivanslip> eae pessoal
<ivanslip> EduardeCalibral consegui abrir aki
<ivanslip> mas num foi pelo painel que vc falou nao
<ivanslip> do nada a luz ficou acesa aki e deu pra eu usar normal
<ivanslip> so que eu tava na versao de teste e nem deu pra eu fazer nada
<ivanslip> e ela tava bem diferente da versao normal
<Aprendiz> boas a todos
<Profetas_Do_PHP> alguem ai pode me ajudar ? http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Suporte/Realtek-ALC889-Ubuntu-1104
<RadarZ> Se a interface nao aparece no ifconfig
<RadarZ> nem ni /proc/net/dev
<RadarZ> oq devo fazer
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Saad0ff> ba
<Saad0ff> Alguem da uma forca ae
<Saad0ff> a interface aparece
<Saad0ff> no lspci
<Saad0ff> certinha
<Saad0ff> mas no ifconfig nao
<fl0cker> Saad0ff: ja tentou subir a interface com um: ifconfig eth0 up
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[15:12:10] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<fl0cker> ?
<Saad0ff> fl0cker ja
<Saad0ff> diz que nao existe
<fl0cker> Entao deve estar faltando carregar o driver do dispositivo!
<ecart> Olá amigos
<Saad0ff> fl0cker mas no lspci aparece certinho
<Saad0ff> eh dell
<ecart> procuro alguem interessado em ensinar configurar o sendmail - pago!
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[15:12:10] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<fl0cker> Saad0ff: so pelo fato de aparecer no lspci nao quer dizer que o driver esteja carregado!
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[15:12:10] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Saad0ff> vo por um ubuntuserver atualizado
<fl0cker> O que aparece no lspci |grep -i ethernet ?
<Saad0ff> aparece as placas
<Saad0ff> as duas broadcom
<fl0cker> Qual modelo?
<Saad0ff> agora ja rebootei
<fl0cker> =)
<Saad0ff> vo por o ubuntu server novo
<fl0cker> ok
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: se usa oq de fw ai?
<fl0cker> CentOS + Shorewall
<Saad0ff> opa
<Saad0ff> shorewall
<Saad0ff> eu usva esse
<Saad0ff> quero por ele denovo
<Saad0ff> nao lembro direito como usava
<Saad0ff> se tem uns scripts ae?
<Saad0ff> pra me mandar?
<Saad0ff> com nat e tal?
<Saad0ff> preciso que faça nat
<Saad0ff> certinho
<Saad0ff> eu tava usando bsd
<fl0cker> Cara, shorewall nao tem scripts, sao arquivos de configuracao apenas!
<fl0cker> Voce vai ter que configurar tudo para o teu ambiente: interfaces, zonas, politicas, regras, mascaramento, etc...
<Saad0ff> eu lembro
<Saad0ff> cada um era um arquivo
<Saad0ff> mas vc tem um script de examplo ai?
<Saad0ff> do rules
<fl0cker> Se voce pegar as configuracoes de outro firewall nao ira funcionar no teu ambiente!
<Saad0ff> nat tudo
<Saad0ff> so para eu ver as sintaxe
<FernandoBasso> Olá.
<fl0cker> Saad0ff: no proprio arquivo rules que vem quando tu instala ja tem uns exemplos!
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[15:12:10] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Saad0ff> com nat e tudo?
<Saad0ff> eu nao consegui faze o nat
<Saad0ff> da outra vez
<Saad0ff> e qq acontece, eu tenho 2 redes internas
<Saad0ff> o shorewall nao deixava eu passa de uma rede pra outra
<Saad0ff> so que nao eh ligado na interface
<Saad0ff> eh um router q eh ligado no sw e tem rota estatica
<Saad0ff> tem que criar no arquivo zones?
<Saad0ff> entendeu?
<fl0cker> Cara, mais ou menos... tipo tu tem tua rede interna ligada no firewall e existe outra rede ligada no switch que nao passa pelo firewall? Eh isso?
<Ryllez89> :D
<Saad0ff> fl0cker isso
<Saad0ff> mpls
<Saad0ff> ai eu crio a rota
<Saad0ff> tudo q for para rede 192.168.1.0 vai pro gateway 192.168.0.254
 * RadarZ retornou do away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - duração[41m21s] -=[Cyber]=-
<fl0cker> Basta criar essa rota estatica no Firewall e adicionar uma opcao na interface local do shorewall chamada routeback!
<RadarZ> no shorewall.conf?
<RadarZ> fl0cker?
<fl0cker> RadarZ: no shorewall.conf praticamente nao altera nada, soh ativa ele!
<fl0cker> A rota estatica eh no proprio sistema linux!
<fl0cker> A opcao routeback eh no arquivo de configuracao da interface!
<fl0cker> Fica em /etc/shorewall/interfaces
<RadarZ> [fl0cker]: a estatica eu manjo
<RadarZ> rout add net
<RadarZ> etc
<RadarZ> e os nat eh no arquivo nat ou no rules?
<fl0cker> Se for DNAT eh no arquivo rules!
<RadarZ> tipo apontar o remote desktop pro servidor windows
<fl0cker> DNAT no arquivo rules!
<RadarZ> como eh a sintaxe?
<fl0cker> DNAT   zona_externa(net)   zona_interna(loc):ip_local(192.168.x.x)   protocolo(tcp)   porta(3389)
<fl0cker> Entre parenteses eu coloquei os exemplos!
<RadarZ> fl0cker blz
<RadarZ> vo faze agora
<RadarZ> to ligado eu ja usei o shorewall a mto tempo atras
<RadarZ> mas faz tempo
<fl0cker> Mas tem que criar as interfaces, zonas, politicas, etc... para poder criar as rules!
<RadarZ> tem os examples em uma pasta ne
<RadarZ> na usr
<RadarZ> ja instalei ele
<RadarZ> to dando um cp na usr/share/doc/examples
<RadarZ> para la
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Saad0ff> fl0cker
<Saad0ff> porra de auto away
<Saad0ff> e o nat do gre?
<Saad0ff> sabe como eh?
<Saad0ff> pra fecha vpn com windows?
<Saad0ff> isakmp
<fl0cker> Cara, ai eh melhor tu dar uma pesquisada no Google!
<fl0cker> Faz algum tempo que criei uma rota assim, mas nao me lembro agora as opcoes!
<Saad0ff> blz, valeu ja pela ajuda q ta dando
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: eu crei a zona net2
<Saad0ff> para ela conseguir fazer nat para a loc
<Saad0ff> tem q criar policy?
<Saad0ff> to tentando dar um telnet
<fl0cker> net2?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[16:16:08] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Saad0ff> fl0cker isso
<Saad0ff> eu tenho 2 interfaces wan
<Saad0ff> e 1 loc
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: eu adicionei no zone e no interfaces como net2
<Saad0ff> ai criei o dnat daquele jeitinho q vc me falou
<Saad0ff> mas nao ta indo nao
<Saad0ff> eu do telnet na porta ele barra
<Saad0ff> nem o ssh ta indo
<fl0cker> Mas ai tu vai ter que configurar teu shorewall para trabalhar com as 2 interfaces WAN
<pqatsi> [29/12-16:21:15] < Saad0ff> e o nat do gre?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[16:16:08] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> openswan
<pqatsi> freeswan,
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: isso
<pqatsi> ipsec-tools
<fl0cker> Caso contrario ele nao vai saber por onde trafegar!
<pqatsi> implementação nativa do linux usando iproute2
<pqatsi> etc...
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: uma das interfaces so vai fazer o nat mais nada
<Saad0ff> [pqatsi]: como?
<Saad0ff> eu instalo esses pacotes?
<pqatsi> Desculpe, mas pra IPSec, RTFM e um must
<pqatsi> Entenda IPSec primeiro e depois parta pra doc de um deles
<Saad0ff> nao eh ipsec
<Saad0ff> eh isakmp
<pqatsi> snme usa o mesmo stack
<pqatsi> xo conferir q a memoria n deixa
<Saad0ff> blz
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: entao, mas o negocio eh criar no zones, no interfaces
<Saad0ff> que mais?
<pqatsi> Saad0ff: ipsec mesmo
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[16:16:08] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> :D
<Saad0ff> [pqatsi]: eh embassado?
<pqatsi> o que exatamente vc quer conectar nessa box?
<Saad0ff> eh firewall
<Saad0ff> to fazendo nat etc
<fl0cker> Saad0ff: tu vai ter que dar uma boa estudada no site do shorewall, lah tem uns exemplos de 2 uplink's!
<pqatsi> Saad0ff: http://linux.die.net/man/8/racoon
<fl0cker> Saad0ff: http://www.shorewall.net/MultiISP.html
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[16:16:08] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> mas vc so quer natear o IPSec ou vai rodar o ipsec no gateway?
<Saad0ff> [pqatsi]: vixi ai azedou hein
<Saad0ff> [pqatsi]: so natear o firewall para o vpn do windows
<fl0cker> pqatsi: eu acho que ele vai rodar o IPSec em uma maquina Windows atras do Firewall, correto Saad0ff ?
<pqatsi> ai saco...
<Saad0ff> isso
<Saad0ff> eh so aquele vpn do windows do AD
<pqatsi> caramba, o povo não sabe nem o que quer e se aventura por ai com esse tipo de implementacao
<pqatsi> pelamordocapeta!
<Saad0ff> como nao sabe oq quer?
<Saad0ff> eu usava isso
<Saad0ff> em bsd
<Saad0ff> to trocando
<pqatsi> Saad0ff: pessima escolha
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[16:16:08] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> mas vamo la
<pqatsi> [29/12-16:47:22] < fl0cker> pqatsi: eu acho que ele vai rodar o IPSec em uma maquina Windows atras do Firewall, correto Saad0ff ?
<Saad0ff> nao tem ipsec
<pqatsi> forward de proto 51
<Saad0ff> eh somente o isakmp
<pqatsi> a zona e a mesma
<Saad0ff> eh a mesma
<Saad0ff> tudo igual
<Saad0ff> nao mudo nada
<pqatsi> nao nao
<Saad0ff> aqui
<pqatsi> zona no sentido pejorativo mesmo
<Saad0ff> so to mudando o firewall
<pqatsi> a bagunça é a mesma
<Saad0ff> kkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> voce vai permitir passtrough de ipsec
<Saad0ff> entao
<Saad0ff> tem q faze um dnat na porta udp 500
<Saad0ff> que eu lembro
<pqatsi> deixa eu dar uma doc VELHA pra chuchu
<pqatsi> so pra vc ter ideia
<pqatsi> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/VPN-Masquerade-HOWTO-3.html
<pqatsi> eh, se for de alguma forma passar pacotes sobre ipsec, vc tem que permitir o proto 51
<pqatsi> fora isso
<pqatsi> e a udp 500 mesmo
<Saad0ff> caraca
<Saad0ff> se eu tive q faze isso tudo pra liberar o vpn eu to lascado
<Saad0ff> mesmo usando front end de iptables
<Saad0ff> tipo shorewall?
<pqatsi> Saad0ff: Agora entendeu porque eu to dizendo pra voce que voce tem que saber EXATAMENTE o que vai passar?
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[16:16:08] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<pqatsi> Eu não lembro como o AD comunica, não sei se passa so o isa ou se passa outra coisa junto
<fl0cker> Saad0ff: o shorewall ja possui um arquivo tunnels para trafego de VPN!
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> o mais rápido e voce configurar como se tivesse ipsec tunelado no servidor e descer o bambu
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: entao
<Saad0ff> [fl0cker]: eu tava vendo o mult isp aqui
<Saad0ff> ele explica como fazer load balance etc
<Saad0ff> mas nao quero fazer lb
<Saad0ff> somente quero que a interface eth2 que eh a net2 (ja configurada) faca dnat para o ip 0.4 interno
<Saad0ff> [pqatsi]: 
<Saad0ff> [pqatsi]: to entendendo
<fl0cker> Mesmo nao querendo tu vai ter que configurar os 2 uplink's no shorewall, para ele saber por onde trafegar!
<Saad0ff> mas tem q configurar nos providers?
<fl0cker> Sim, mas como tu nao quer balanceamento tu nao configura isso!
<fl0cker> vou precisar sair agora... t+
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 602 segs - desde[16:16:08] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 601 segs - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 601 segs - desde[17:28:21] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
 * Saad0ff está away; Auto-away; inativo por 601 segs - desde[17:28:21] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[on] -=[Cyber]=-
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<ivanslip> alo!?
<Doomtron> oO
<Betinhu> Alguem pode me ajudar a "populaciona" o OpenLdap ?
<paladinn> :D
<ElDeablo> Boa noite.
<L88os1> boa noite
<ivanslip> boa noite
<sistematico> Olá.
<ivanslip> gente, to começando a ficar irritado
<ivanslip> 	ivanslip	ubuntu, lubuntu, fedora
<ivanslip> 	ivanslip	2 versoes do ubuntu
<ivanslip> 	ivanslip	11.04 e 11.10
<ivanslip> 	ivanslip	tudo ficou com a tela do pc apagada
<ivanslip> 20:54	ivanslip	1 vez consegui abrir o 11.04 mas foi só 1 vez
<L88os1> alguém ai conhece algum programa que gerencia a velocidade do cooler?
<ivanslip> alguem tem alguma ideia?
<ivanslip> nao é recomendavel vc mexer no cooler nao
<ivanslip> qual seu problema?
<L88os1> não nada disso
<Maninho_> L88os1, fan speed na bios
<Maninho_> ivanslip, qual sua placa grafica?
<Maninho_> s/na/no/g
<ivanslip> intel gm 4500m
<L88os1> no W7 tem um programa da asus que gerencia a velocidade do cooler conforme a necessidade, esse programa não em uma versão para linux então queria saber se tem algum programa alternativo que faça o mesmo trabalho.
<Maninho_> troca o cooler pega um potente melhor solução
<ivanslip> mobile intel  4 series express
<Maninho_> ivanslip, deixa eu ver o que dizem desta sua placa grafica
<ivanslip> belbeza
<sistematico> L88os1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/fancontrol
<L88os1> quando dou apt-get update acontece alguns erros 404 . como resolvo isso?
<sistematico> L88os1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/fan
<Maninho_> ivanslip, notebook?
<Maninho_> um cooler potente sai em media 17 reais em grandes centros com estes cooler nem precisa conf. hehehehehe
<sistematico> L88os1: Cola o erro em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<L88os1> sistematico: como faço para instalar?
<sistematico> E põe o link aqui.
<sistematico> L88os1: sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<L88os1> valeu
<L88os1> não tem nenhum perigo?
<sistematico> L88os1: Perigo do que?
<Maninho_> ivanslip, pode ser questão do acpi
<L88os1> sei lá.
<ivanslip> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,91010.0.html
<L88os1> vai que explode meu pc? kkkk
<ivanslip> eu vi agora que me responderam
<sistematico> L88os1: Ao levantar da cama já tem perigo.
<sistematico> L88os1: Na verdade, dormindo antes de levantar você já corre perigo.
<L88os1> é, mas estragar uma peça que não foi eu que comprei tem perigo de morte.
<Maninho_> ivanslip, roda no terminal { lspci | grep VGA } sem {} e cole a saida no paste
<sistematico> L88os1: http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/l/lm-sensors/fancontrol_3.3.0-4ubuntu1_all.deb baixa antes de instalar, descompacta sem instalar e lê o README dele, pode te ajudar.
<xispirito> viver é um perigo de morte 0.0
<illuminarch> \0/
<Maninho_> hehehehe xispirito
<ivanslip> que isso?
<ivanslip> acho que essse link vai resolver o problema
<ivanslip> pq eu tava mexendo nessas coisas e deu certo
<ivanslip> nao  entendo muito bem do LIX mas vou testar essa dica e ver o q da
<L88os1> instalando
<L88os1> mas funciona instantaneamente ou tenho que executar algum comando?
<sistematico> L88os1: Num sei.
<sistematico> Acho que é um daemon.
<sistematico> Aí deve ter um arquivo *.conf na /etc pra tu configurar velocidade, governors e etc...
<sistematico> L88os1: Algo assim.
<L88os1> olha o problema com atualizações: http://paste.ubuntu.com/787326/
<ivanslip> o que ta havendo com teu colles?
<ivanslip> cooler*
<L88os1> nada
<ivanslip> aquecendo ou barulho?
<L88os1> barulho
<ivanslip> desktop ou not?
<L88os1> no w7 tem um programa proprio da asus que faz o que eu quero, mas não tem versão para linux
<L88os1> desktop
<xispirito> mas cara, não é legal diminur a velocidade por causa de barulho
<xispirito> o micro é teu...enfim, mas não é bom não
<ivanslip> abre o troca, é o melhor que vc vai fazer
 * Maninho_ Agua no fogo
<ivanslip> speed fan, faz isso
<ivanslip> dependendo o modelo vc faz pela bios
<ivanslip> mas vc vai ta correndo risco de perder processador por causa disso
<ivanslip> abre o pc, e troca o cooler, é bem mais seguiro
<xispirito> o processador aquele > cooler mais rápido e com mais barulho
<ivanslip> seguro*
<xispirito> #aqueçe
<xispirito> dai tui vai lá e diminui o.0
<ivanslip> o meu not nao tava esfriando, abri e ele resolveu
 * Maninho_ pedra na agua
<Maninho_> po tira logo o cooler { puts } refrigeração a agua, nem faz barulho [Recomendo]
<ivanslip> eu vi uma reportagem outro dia, que os caras do tecmundo botaram oleo de cozinha
<Maninho_> saca um http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-208851620-water-cooler-nautilus-500-para-refrigeraco-a-agua-no-seu-pc-_JM
<L88os1> cara não estou conseguindo instalar
<Maninho_> o meu é parecido vale apena
 * Maninho_ vai jantar
<ivanslip> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/curiosidade/16073-curiosidade-mergulhamos-um-pc-no-oleo-de-cozinha-video-.htm
<ivanslip> da uma olhada no video ai, bem interessante
<ivanslip> o pc cai muito a temperatura
<sistematico> L88os1: Abre o Synaptic e volte tudo ao padrão.
<sistematico> L88os1: Tem uma série de PPAs que o seu sistema não está encontrando.
<L88os1> voltar ao padrão?
<L88os1> e os meus programas?
<L88os1> cara tenho que sair umas 22:00 eu volto
<L88os1> até mais
<sistematico> L88os1: Os programas serão mantidos, a diferença é que os programas instalados através dos PPAs não serão atualizados se tu voltar os repositórios ao padrão.
<sistematico> bah
<Maninho_> beh os caras nao gosta de tirar as coisas do repo so colocar deve ser este o problema de ter fama de ma qualidade...
<xispirito> ah não, eu quero um pc com óleo de motor
<xispirito> vou montar um aquário
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-30
<Betinhu> alguem poderia me ajudar a excluir OUS do Ldap ?
<picolo> boa noite
<picolo> galera a aparencia do ubuntu, no nautilus, esta tudo quadrado, parece que perdeu o tema, eu tento voltar o tema mas nao da certo. O tema é o original
<annakamilla> vixi
<annakamilla> da um nautilus --replace no terminal ve se consegue iniciar
<annakamilla> só que mata ele
<annakamilla> primeiro
<negueba> pessoal, gostaria de saber como faço pra configurar minha conta de msn no empathy sem ter que salvar a minha senha no hd
<paladinn> qual é sua senha
<illuminarch-afk> paladinn 0.0
<TilelesBruto> boa noite pessoal
<TilelesBruto> Estou com uma duvida. Tem como atualizar o arquivos do /usr/share/
<TilelesBruto> tudo para portugues-br
<Maninho_> hahahahah
<Maninho_> você pode mudar na unha hehehehe
<Maninho_> edita os binari
 * Maninho_ Busy { Prestar palestra sobre egito, babilonia, deuses, mortos, 10 motivos para não querer morrer }
<FlavioTrashPunk> ola.. a todos.. tem punk aqui.. hoje??
<Aprendiz> good morning
<Chester> ola bom dia algem Online?
<linuxer> bom dia pessoal
<illuminarch> Bom dia
<dub__> pessoal. bom diaaaa
<dub__> um bom gerenciador de download pro linux..
<liox_> dub_ wget eheheh
<dub__> liox cabei por baixar o jdownloader mesmo
<dub__> mas valeu a dica
<ivanslip> boa tarde
<ivanslip> vcs conhecem o resolinux?
<rafaelsoaresbr> n
<Doomtron> boa tarde
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde a todos! Estou usando Ubuntu 10.04.3. Enfrento dificuldade com o Ubuntu One. Também gostaria de saber se tem como instalar uma versão mais nova e atraente (tal como a que vem no 11.04). Aqui a sincronização dos arquivos está funcionando OK. Só tem um problema: o aplicativo "Preferências do Ubuntu One" não fica conectar sempre. Quando fecha, parece que desconecta, E fica sempre "Sincronização em progresso...", quando conectad
<AlexandreMBM> o.
<megalinux> megalinux
<megalinux> 123
<AlexandreMBM> Respondendo a mim mesmo e a quem se interessou:
<AlexandreMBM> Não existe o pacote "ubuntuone-control-panel" no Lucid. Vejo no Launchpad.
<AlexandreMBM> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel
<AlexandreMBM> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel
<Doomtron> AlexandreMBM: parabéns
<AlexandreMBM> Doomtron, qual versão você usa. Não acho no Google alguém que relate o problema da "Sincronização [sempre] em progresso..."
<AlexandreMBM>  Doomtron, qual versão você usa? *
<AlexandreMBM> Outro detalhe é que quando fui configurar o Ubuntu a primeira vez, há uns dois dias atrás, percebi que o serviço de sincronização de notas estava "instável". Então optei por sincronizar notas em modo "pasta local", para dentro dos arquivos que o Ubuntu One sincroniza.
<AlexandreMBM> Apesar de que a sincronização de notas, seja "pasta local" seja "ubuntu one", é algo a ser configurado diretamente no Tomboy Notes. Imagino que dependa apenas da versão deste programa de notas.
<AlexandreMBM> Já comecei com "pasta local", continuarei. Não me parece que haja desvantagem. A sincronização de notas no Tomboy nunca é instantânea; ou é periódica ou é manual. Supre minhas necessidades. Muitíssimo melhor do que sem.
<Lorenzo> Alguém aí?
<paladinn> eu
<paladinn> o/
<Lorenzo> Boa
<paladinn> abra-se
<Lorenzo> Eu tenho 3 sistemas instalados no hd, windows 7, ubuntu 10.04 e debian(não sei versão)
<Lorenzo> Aí eu queria tirar o debian, eu instalei ele mal, e ta uma droga, aí tenho um problema, eu uso um netbook, ou seja, só no pendrive
<Lorenzo> Mas quando eu faço o pendrive bootavel ele simplesmente não roda
<Lorenzo> Fica só tela preta, com o bagulhinho piscando
<Lorenzo> Aí, eu queria saber como fazer pra apagar o debian sem deixar rastros
<Lorenzo> E não apagar nada dos outros sistemas
<RenatoSilva> Lorenzo: apt-get install gparted
<RenatoSilva> Lorenzo: deleta a partição do debian
<RenatoSilva> Lorenzo: o que vc quer dizer com sem deixar rastros? destruir os dados fisicamente?
<Lorenzo> Eu tinha pensado em usa o gparted, mas tipo, não da nenhum problema, se tirar o debian?
<Lorenzo> Uasndo ele, ao invés do modo convencional
<Lorenzo> Bom, valeu pela ajuda
<Lorenzo> abraço
<Ernandes> humm
<Doomtron> cat /dev/zero > /dev/sd[x][y]
<AlexandreMBM> Finalmente! "Sincronização completa"
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez tenha sido um ZIP de 38 MB que tinha lá no diretório. Agora eu não lembro se ele já constava nessa máquina ou não. É capaz de ter acontecido o seguinte: usei o computador, não terminou de sincronizar, e desliguei; e noutros dias, a mesma coisa. Pode ter sido isso, até que agora finalmente o arquivo veio todo; e das outras vezes começava do ZERO. Pode ter sido.
<paladinn> hipoteses
<AlexandreMBM> Ainda tenho a questão sobre iniciar o Ubuntu One automaticamente, de preferência, sem mostrar qualquer janela. Se for para mostrar janela, sei que é só colocar o ubuntuone-preferences como "aplicativo de sessão".
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez tenha algo a ver com ubuntuone-launch. Verei isso daqui a pouco.
<AlexandreMBM> Investigarei: ubuntu-bug, ubuntuone-preferences, ubuntu-support-status, ubuntuone-launch, ubuntu-sso-login-gui
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-support-status retornou um erro
<AlexandreMBM> Vejo que esse pacote não é do Ubuntu One, mas do Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> E ele está quebrando... Não importa. Não é dele que preciso.
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-sso-login-gui eu não preciso mais
<AlexandreMBM> aliás, ele não funcionou bem pra mim; loguei com um comando modo texto, foi só como a máquina foi corretamente registrada
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-bug não é o caso; é do Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> "ubuntuone-launch -h" teve uma execução silenciosa
<AlexandreMBM> Estou achando que ubuntuone-launch inicia o ubuntuone como quero, sem a janela de preferências, e deve ser colocado como aplicativo de sessão
<AlexandreMBM> Realmente! Finalmente. Em aplicativo de sessão achei "Ubuntu One" DESABILITADO. Adivinhem? O comando é: /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<AlexandreMBM> Beleza! Vou habilitar. Acredito que meu problema estará RESOLVIDO!
<AlexandreMBM> Mais uma de minhas questões parece que vai ser resolvida. Estou instalando o pacote ubuntuone-indicator de um PPA. Ele é um applet Gnome que mostra o status do Ubuntu One. Assim eu não precisarei abrir as "Preferências do Ubuntu One".
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! Na realidade, não é um applet Gnome. É um aplicativo para a área de notificação.
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, o instalador já colocou o ubuntuone-indicator como "aplicativo de sessão".
<AlexandreMBM> Agora eu acho que o comportamento vai ficar como no 11.04. Eu tinha desabilitado o Ubuntu One nessa máquina 10.04...
 * AlexandreMBM vai desconectar
<paladinn> melhor coisa q vc faz no ano rs
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, você me conhece?
<Ernandes> bah
<xispirito> oi garotas
<xGrind> xispirito; fofa
<xispirito> oi miga
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-31
<dub_> boa noite pessoal
<dub_> to com um problema no linux 11.11 as abas dos programas somem do nada..
<dub_> ai não tem como mover o programa na tela ou colocar em tela cheia
<Monarquista> dub_: Bom dia.
<Monarquista> dub_: reseta o unity
<dub_> Monarquista como faz isso??
<Monarquista> dub_: http://ubuntued.info/como-fazer-reset-ao-unity
<dub_> o unity não seria a aparencia do linux
<Monarquista> é o gerenciador grafico do desktop
<dub_> mano, caraca..
<dub_> da ate raiva isso..
<dub_> Monarquista desculpa a saida repentina. cai
<Monarquista> um...
<Cesar_Augusto1> "Armas não matam pessoas ,
<Cesar_Augusto1>  Pessoas matam pessoas"
<Chester> Galera algum usa o Blender aee
<Chester> ??
<alvaro> Como faço para apagar o Historico do Ubuntu 11.04, referente a documentos e pastas abertos?
<alvaro> ?
<alvaro> Como faço para apagar o Historico do Ubuntu 11.04, referente a documentos e pastas abertos?
<Monarquista> HD externo não tá montando aqui no Lucid Linx, alguem ai com alguma ideia!?
<Monarquista> Boa tarde.
<Kai_Hikari> Gilmar_IFBA yooo
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari: Informe valder
<Kai_Hikari> e aí patrão
<Kai_Hikari> colé merma
<Kai_Hikari> =3
<Kai_Hikari> Gilmar_IFBA usando terminal ou client irc ?
<Gilmar_IFBA> terminal
<Gilmar_IFBA> só uso irc no terminalç
<Gilmar_IFBA> terminal
<Gilmar_IFBA> MaIS
<Kai_Hikari> hahahah
<Gilmar_IFBA> MAIS O QUYE EU QUIZ COMENTAR
<Gilmar_IFBA> e a questao do aumento do transporte
<Kai_Hikari> mesmo tento o xchat?
<Kai_Hikari> tendo
<Gilmar_IFBA> irssi
<Gilmar_IFBA> XD
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari: Uso o Irssi
<Kai_Hikari> tinha um bonitin rpz
<Kai_Hikari> que eu usava no ubuntu
<Kai_Hikari> mas perdi
<Gilmar_IFBA> porra nenhuma
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari: ja volto
<Kai_Hikari> ok
<alvaro> Como faço para apagar o Historico do Ubuntu 11.04, referente a documentos e pastas abertos?
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari: Informe ao cara ai
<Kai_Hikari> oxe
<Kai_Hikari> n sei
<Kai_Hikari> to aprendendo agora
<Kai_Hikari> Lol
<Gilmar_IFBA> alvaro: Como assim
<alvaro> me refiro aos documentos e pasta do pc, fica no historico da maquina
<Gilmar_IFBA> olha
<Gilmar_IFBA> nao uso ubuntu
<Gilmar_IFBA> mas procura ai no diretorio /var/log que la fica todos os registros
<alvaro> Com o Unity to apanhando demais é bem diferente
<Gilmar_IFBA> Sei
<Gilmar_IFBA> os registros de eventos como esse eu deleto eles no log
<alvaro> qual seria o nome do log?
<alvaro> mudei de distro a pouco tempo
<Gilmar_IFBA> usava qual ?
<alvaro> Insigne 5.0, a maneira de apagar era diferente
<Gilmar_IFBA> como era
<Gilmar_IFBA> aqui eu apago o spooler
<alvaro> muito boa, porem acabou o suporte deles e atualização dos programas tambem
<Gilmar_IFBA> sei
<alvaro> esse nome de log aqui não tem
<Gilmar_IFBA> então nem sei man
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari: Participa também rapaz
<Kai_Hikari> só observo
<Kai_Hikari> sei nada ainda de gnu/linux
<alvaro> Usa Windows?
<Gilmar_IFBA> Aquele que nunca usou windows que atire a primeira pedra
<alvaro> Uso tambem, só no trabalho rsrsrs
<Kai_Hikari> uso sim
<Kai_Hikari> win7
<Monarquista> alguem ai disposto a ajudar a fazer com que o HD externo aqui no lucid Linx seja reconhecido e montado por favor?! Boa tarde! :)
<alvaro> XP ainda acho mais estável
<Gilmar_IFBA> Monarquista: Pode ser
<alvaro> e confiavel
<Gilmar_IFBA> mais tem um problema
<Gilmar_IFBA> infelizmente
<Monarquista> Gilmar_IFBA: :D
<Monarquista> bora então, só dizer que fazemos!
<Monarquista> :D
<Gilmar_IFBA> pois o processo é o seguinte
<Gilmar_IFBA> o gerenciador de boot é executado pelo linux, então HD externo com linux não serve
<alvaro> até mais
<Monarquista> aqui ele montava automatico normal, depois não quiz mais fucnionar... :S
<Gilmar_IFBA> que distro tu usa
<Monarquista> escrevi lá em cima, Lucid Linx
<Gilmar_IFBA> ops
<Gilmar_IFBA> :d
<Gilmar_IFBA> nunca vi
<Monarquista> Ubuntu 10.04.3 Luci Linx
<Gilmar_IFBA> ah sim
<Monarquista> *Lucid Linx
<Gilmar_IFBA> Ja que é ubuntu deveria montar por padrão, mais o ntfs3g deve estar com problemas
<Monarquista> não tá em NTFS, tá em fat32
<Gilmar_IFBA> MAIS O SOFTWARE DE MOTAGEM E O NTFS3G
<Gilmar_IFBA> não importando
<Kai_Hikari> Lol
<Monarquista> beelza man, sem stress, não manjo muito disso não, só o superficial! ;)
<Monarquista> *beleza.
<Gilmar_IFBA> o ntfs3g e o software que faz a montagem de particoes e hds que tem o sistema de arquivos do rwindows
<Gilmar_IFBA> :D
<xispirito> já tão de rusco fusco
<xispirito> lol
<Gilmar_IFBA> XD
<Monarquista> tudo o que eu ponho no sistema le, menos o HD
<Gilmar_IFBA> vish
<Gilmar_IFBA> tenta compilar o ntfs3g
<Monarquista> CD/DVD Pen driver em fat32 ou NTFS...
<Monarquista> tudo, menos o HD
<Monarquista> um..
<xispirito> sem querer falar o óbvio, mas já pensou na possibilidade de seu HD estar com defeito?
<Monarquista> mas acho que não é isso não, pois rodei o live cd do Ubuntu 12.04 LTS aqui e nem reconheceu o periferico também... :s
<Monarquista> xispirito: boa tarde.
<Gilmar_IFBA> tambem
<xispirito> ah sim, boa tarde =)
<Monarquista> só um OBS: Ele acabou de ser testado e aprovado no windows xp! ;)
<Monarquista> *uma
<Monarquista> funcionando lindamente!
<xispirito> ah, isso derruba minha teoria =(
<Kai_Hikari> huahuahuahua
<Kai_Hikari> o lugar está ficando sem ar
<Gilmar_IFBA> vish
<Monarquista> parece que o problema é bem recorrente... https://www.google.com/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=hd+externo+n%C3%A3o+monta+ubuntu
<xispirito> justo na virada, da a maior chuva do ano ¬¬
<Kai_Hikari> chuva?
<Kai_Hikari> Lol
<Kai_Hikari> aki tá um calor da disgraça
<Kai_Hikari> até o jegue na bunda sua
<xispirito> ahuahueha
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari: você ta sentindo calor.
<Gilmar_IFBA> porra nenhuma man
<Kai_Hikari> claro que to
<Kai_Hikari> to sem camisa aki
<Kai_Hikari> porta aberta
<Kai_Hikari> água gelada
<Kai_Hikari> e calor disgraçado
<Gilmar_IFBA> que nada man
<Gilmar_IFBA> tanta mulher ai
<Gilmar_IFBA> :d
<xispirito> o.0
<Kai_Hikari> onde?
<Kai_Hikari> aki tá deserto
<Kai_Hikari> todo mundo se picou pra barra
<Gilmar_IFBA> :D ^^
<Kai_Hikari> eu acho que vou pra águas claras
<Kai_Hikari> beber com uns amigos
<xispirito> eu vou beber água de chuva ¬¬
<Gilmar_IFBA> ta errado não
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari:
<Gilmar_IFBA> Kai_Hikari: E ai vai mesmo
<Gilmar_IFBA> cole do esquema
<L88os1> boa tarde
<annakamilla> olá gente
<Monarquista> olá! ^^
<mocorongo> alguem ai se abilita a me ajudar em: "GRAVAR UM LIVE CD NO UBUNTU 10"
 * novato_br - new project - Wolf's Rain - 12 hrs of video 
<patrick_> oi
<patrick_> mocorongo é para gravar em um cd virgem?
<ivanslip> eae pessoal, tudo bom?
<patrick_> opa tudo
<Bbetinhu> Pessoal alguem pode me ajudar,  teria como criar um usuario no SAMBA, e qnd logar na maquina CLIENTE (linux) esse usuario ter as permissoes de root ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-01
<pqatsi> leleobhz@scrat:~$ date
<pqatsi> Sáb Dez 31 23:59:59 BRST 2011
<pqatsi> leleobhz@scrat:~$ date
<pqatsi> Dom Jan  1 00:00:00 BRST 2012
<pqatsi> leleobhz@scrat:~$ date
<pqatsi> Dom Jan  1 00:00:01 BRST 2012
<pqatsi> Feliz Ano Novo pessoal!
<illuminarch> FELIZ ANO NOVOOO
<illuminarch> FELIZ ANO NOVO AOS SULISTAS
<illuminarch> FELIZ ANO NOVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<court_jester> illuminarch, feliz ano ano
<court_jester> feliz ano novo bots
<Cesar_Augusto> feliz ano novo :D
<Cesar_Augusto> e vamo que vamo
<Cesar_Augusto> estou aqui arrumando minha planilha apra 2012 hehe
<Cesar_Augusto> melhorando ela hehe
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia.
 * novato_br ao som de Jose M Duro & Miguel Vizcaino Feat Eva Romero - ||||||||---- 02:30/04:10
<Eronides> pessoal instalei o rhythmbox no ubuntu 11.10 e não consigo mais instalar plugin nele extraindo na pasta /home/usuario/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins
<Bbetinhu_>  Pessoal alguem pode me ajudar,  teria como criar um usuario no SAMBA, e qnd logar na maquina CLIENTE (linux) esse usuario ter as permissoes de root ?
<Maninho> coloca no grupo
<Maninho> samba = 777 hehehhe
 * Maninho continua no GZIP
<Bbetinhu_> Maninho nao entendi nada
<Maninho> saca grupo correto? pois se tu add um user ao grupo root ele tem permisao
<Maninho> mas no samba como é compartilhamento mete um 777 q vai ficar file
<Maninho> saca de GZIP? estou precisando de uma mão pro webserver hehehehe
<Bbetinhu_> Maninho Nao cara, vc nao entendeu meu problema !
<Bbetinhu_> <Maninho nao eh com compartilhamento, e sim com gerenciamento de usuarios ! quero criar o user no samba, e qnd logar com ele numa maquina linux no dominio, ele tenha permissao de root !
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> alguém ai faz parte da equipe de test do 12.04?
<fernandes> licensed: ?
<fernandes> Boa tarde! Alguem que use KDE aqui na sala...?!
<fernandes> licensed: :D
<UdontKnow> ae
<Celso> ae
<xispirito> ae
<UdontKnow> chuva e frio :)
<xispirito> já virou o no ae?
<xispirito> #ano
<UdontKnow> ja faz tempo heh
<xispirito> hehe
<UdontKnow> sao 19:22 :P
<jxajroad> Alo...alguém sabe como eu desinstalo o draftsight do linux ubuntu 10.04?
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: como voce instalou, o que quer que seja esse pacote
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: dependendo de como voce instalou, e o jeito que vc desinstala
<jxajroad> oi udontKnow! Eu fui no site da draftsight, baixei um pacote e ele instalou pelo terminal
<xispirito> "ele"?
<xispirito> 0.0
<jxajroad> não to conseguindo lembrar qual o comando pra desinstalar...:( to pesquisando feito doido aqui.
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: basicamente voce fez uma modificacao no seu sistema sem saber o que tava fazendo? parabens :)
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: ainda bem que dessa vez isso nao ta mandando tudo que vc digita pra alguem na india... ah, vc nao sabe o que fez ne? :)
<jxajroad> Nao..não é isso....eu fui no site e fiz download..aí ele veio e abriu outro quadrinho.
<jxajroad> notei que ele instalou usando o terminal.
<jxajroad> agora to procurando pelo programas instalados e pelo synaptic...e não acho.
<jxajroad> bem..eu fiz o que o site da draftsight pedia.
<jxajroad> :( errei?
<xispirito> deve ter um japa de olhos pequenos rindo de você agora, lol
<UdontKnow> otimo. que tal fazer o que o email do nigeriano bancario pede tambem?
<jxajroad> não sei...eu já tinha instalado o tal draftsight mas a licensa expirou...ai tirei....não lembro como e quando veio a versão 2012 instalei de novo mas ele diz que a licensa expirou.
<jxajroad> e não abre o programa.
<xispirito> o.0
<jxajroad> email do nigeriano bancario?
<jxajroad> :o
<jxajroad> só queria saber como desinstalo o programa.
<jxajroad> olhem...ele veio por este site:
<jxajroad> http://www.baixaki.com.br/site/dwnld73770.htm?Btn=2
<jxajroad> achei que fosse seguro... :9
<jxajroad> :(
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: e talvez seja. o problema eh, voce nao faz ideia do que fez :)
<xispirito> ok, é um .deb
<xispirito> deve estar na lista de pacotes
<jxajroad> bem UdontKnow....como eu disse, já tinha instado esse software uma vez e fiquei usando ele um bom tempo.
<jxajroad> IIIISSO...isso mesmo...veio como .deb
<jxajroad> lista de pacotes?
<jxajroad> onde fica isso?
<xispirito> no  synaptic, por exemplo
<sharch> jxajroad; ta com synaptic aberto?
<jxajroad> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/draftsight.htm
<jxajroad> então xispirito...eu fui no synaptic e não achei...
<sharch> jxajroad;  na parte interior esquerda tem vários botões clica no que está escrito "Origem"
<jxajroad> se não me falha a memória o outro eu desinstalei por lá.
<sharch> jxajroad; na lista acima desse botão clique em "Local"
<sharch> você deve achar seu pacote ali
<jxajroad> sharch....parte inferior esquerda de onde?
<jxajroad> ah...pelo synaptic?
<jxajroad> ok...deixa eu abrir
<sharch> jxajroad; do synaptic
<sharch> mas espera ai, não tem mais essa categoria "local", vou ver se esta em outro lugar
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad> eu achei que o site fosse seguro..afinal é da Dassault Systemes.
<sharch> errr, não tem pq não instalei nenhum pacote localmente
<sharch> jxajroad; faça o que eu disse, no seu deve ter a categoria "Local"
<jxajroad> puts! achei! já apareceu!!!! :)kkkkk
<jxajroad> obrigado!
<jxajroad> sim, sim sharch...já vi!
<jxajroad> ok..acho que foi! :)
<jxajroad> beleza...saiu! :)
<jxajroad> eu tava procurando um software para leitura de dwg.
<jxajroad> que não fosse o QCAD.
<jxajroad> o qcad dá mó trabalho.
<jxajroad> mas esse draftsight apesar de ser muito bom...tem um uso limitado..:(
<jxajroad> e eu não tinha percebido
<jxajroad> obrigado, caras!
<jxajroad> mas desculpem a curiosidade.....
<jxajroad> .....o sistema pode ser alterado assim se eu ficar instalando qualquer coisa nele para testar?
<xispirito> jxajroad, a probabilidade é alta
<jxajroad> nossa!
<jxajroad> pelo que vcs disseram aqui então alguém pode invadir meu computador e pegar facilmente tudo que tem nele?
<xispirito> se você sair por ae instalando tudo, provavelmente, sim
<jxajroad> hmmm
<jxajroad> bem...o computador, do jeito que me ensinaram a configurar, nem cabe tanta coisa assim.
<pqatsi> mas hein?
<pqatsi> xispirito: voce pode ter um bug no X que permita acesso remoto ;)
<pqatsi> não é bem assim
<jxajroad> alguém aqui me ensinou a deixar uma partição para programas e outra para arquivos mas a partição que defini pra programas ficou muito pequena
<xispirito> posso =)
<pqatsi> jxajroad: quer uma referencia mais decente sobre incidentes de seguranca?
<pqatsi> leia o CVE
<jxajroad> Estou marcando....
<pqatsi> se voce ver programas que vc tem ai nessa lista
<pqatsi> atualize-o rapido ;)
<xispirito> pqatsi, não estamos dando uma aula de segurança da informação ao rapaz, só dica de boa prática =)
<pqatsi> xispirito: cara, eu acho autocad bugado pra caramba, mas tem gente que precisa
<pqatsi> e ae/
<xispirito> e ae chora
<pqatsi> se o cara precisa, use e conte com a sorte
<pqatsi> pois e
<pqatsi> fala isso pros usuarios de windows entao
<pqatsi> ;)
<xispirito> sim heh
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: cara, quando voce so instala pacotes da distribuicao, o risco e menor. mas se ficar dando root pra script dos outros baixado da internet
<jxajroad> eu usava um piratão pelo wine..mas não tá instalando.
<pqatsi> O negocio e ter so o que vc precisa na maquina e cuidar de manter as coisas atualizadas
<pqatsi> isso que o UdontKnow disse é certo
<jxajroad> entendo pqatsi
<pqatsi> até porque a distro tem um sistema de updates que atualizar esse tipo de bug recente
<jxajroad> esta máquina é exatamente isso..tenho pacotes para escritório preciso de um editor de dwg..e só.
<jxajroad> mais umas bobagensinhas pra multimidia.
<xispirito> quando eu disse em "sair por ae instalando", eu me referi a isso, achar qualquer coisa na net e meter no sistema
<pqatsi> jxajroad: se atenha a isso e mantenha essa meleca atualizada
<pqatsi> simples
<jxajroad> nao gosto de jogos, pqatsi..e não instalo nada que não ache realmente útil.
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: vai um queijo emmental feito de leite nao pasteurizado e curado em cavernas suicas? :P
<xispirito> o.0
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: vai, DCC nele ae :D
<pqatsi> jxajroad: jogos nao sao problemas
<pqatsi> alias as vezes é solucao (serio - mas nao tecnica)
<jxajroad> ( cavernas suícas! :o....deve ser caro! ) mas enfim..vou pesquisar mais sobre isso pra não dar bola fora.
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: bao bagarai... :) ate compensa ficar dentro de casa nessa noite chuvosa e fria
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: wine?
<pqatsi> :
<pqatsi> :D
<UdontKnow> essa noite cai pra 4 graus
<jxajroad> vcs disseram pra eu ver o CVE
<jxajroad> eu pesquiso isso no google mesmo?
<pqatsi> sim
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: nah, hoje eh dia de relax, sai da festinha (4 homens e 11 mulheres) as 5 da manha... senao o figado num guenta hahahah
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: Falow o cafetão
 * pqatsi corre bagarai
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: em geral se vc so usa pacotes da distro, nao precisa se preocupar com cve pq a distro faz isso por voce
<xispirito> olha que ele te dá um tiro de oitão e te enforca com a corrente de ouro
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: so mantenha atualizado
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: nem, povo que eu conheci aqui... umas francesas e alemas
<jxajroad> sim ok UdontKnow mas onde acho essa CVE?
<jxajroad> as vezes eu usava um programa ou outro que um colega meu me sugeria para acesso de deficientes....tipo um tal de speak...
<jxajroad> e uso muitos programas para Esperanto
<jxajroad> mas só testo
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: http://bit.ly/w57B4d
<xispirito> alguém já usou aquela parada de trocar de kernel sem reboot?
<jxajroad> CENTRO DE VIGILÂNCIA EPIDEMIOLÓGICA - CVE/SES-SP
<pqatsi> o.0
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: exato
<jxajroad> :) nao acredito que veterinária seja um problema sério para esta máquina..kkkk
<UdontKnow> jxajroad: eles detectam virus
<jxajroad> apesar que o operador é um burro mesmo....
<pqatsi> nossa mae
<xispirito> creedo, botaram uma música aqui a todo volume ¬¬
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> ¬¬
<UdontKnow> xispirito: valeu o flood
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> lol
<pqatsi> jxajroad: o UdontKnow foi meio avacalhado, o CVE que falei é esse: https://cve.mitre.org/
<xispirito> é a música, dança ae
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: pra mim eh o primeiro resultado do google
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: chato :D
<jxajroad> ok...fique tranquilo! :)
<jxajroad> sim..sim....estou vendo
<jxajroad> cve list
<jxajroad> está tudo em inglês..:( mas eu tento contornar.
<jxajroad> mas como vcs falaram eu uso muito pouca coisa além do que o Linux me oferece já nos pacontes
<jxajroad> pacotes
<xispirito> jxajroad, você até pode testar coisas e tal, mas veja bem o que faz
<jxajroad> puts....que loucura...isto parece grego...
<jxajroad> sim, sim, xispirito..eu tomo cuidado, cara! só me assustei porque não consegui tirar o draftsight daqui...e minha partição para programas é pequena.
<xispirito> isso é música de orango tango ¬¬
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<xispirito> tuc
<jxajroad> nossa senhora...o que quer dizer este monte de letras e números na pagina que foi enviada?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ficar floodando o canal com algo que nao faz sentido e atitude de que?
<xispirito> de gente muito inteligente =)
<UdontKnow> aooooooh
<xispirito> e faz muito sentido, a música é só um bumbo, tuc tuc tuc
<xispirito> acho que o batera só tem uma perna 0.0
<jxajroad> alguém sabe como usa esta página? 	CVE Reference Key/Maps
<jxajroad> http://cve.mitre.org/data/refs/index.html
<jxajroad> parece grego.
<jxajroad> eu lembro que quando eu usava o Windows _tudo_ era perigoso e arriscado. Eu tinha que ter uns 2 anti virus nele.
<UdontKnow> a diferenca eh que quando da merda no linux, a culpa geralmente e sua :)
<jxajroad> eu vivo abrindo emails esquisitos que depois querem abrir alguma coisa em .exe quando clica em cima....e depois dá um endereço mais doido ainda.
<xispirito> nem sempre, ultimamente estão aparecendo vários buraquinhos =)
<jxajroad> bem..no windows a culpa também é sua. quem não coloca um bom antivirus já está errado.
<jxajroad> um amigo meu perdeu um windows porque abria qualquer email com mulher pelada.
<jxajroad> se vc quiser pode mandar um email com o título: _estou mandando um virus que vai derreter tua casa_ ele abre normalmente e instala.
<pqatsi> jxajroad: meus windows nao tem av
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> E faz ano que nao formato meu notebook
<pqatsi> uso ele pra flashar firmwares
<xispirito> eu usava freedos
<xispirito> mas ultimamente nem tenho feito isso
<jxajroad> alguém sabe me dizer o que é isto aqui? http://cve.mitre.org/data/refs/refmap/source-UBUNTU.html
<jxajroad> pqatsi: não uso windows há uns 3 anos ou mais.
<pqatsi> heh
<jxajroad> estou até com vergonha quando vou sentar na frente de um PC com um Vista ou W seven nem sei mexer com alquilo direito...:(
<jxajroad> o XP ainda lembro mais ou menos
<jxajroad> w98....
<xispirito> eu sou outro, tenho que abrir o prompt de comando, porque não sei mais mexer na interface =(
<xispirito> acho ela sem nada, só pode ir e voltar o.0, tudo é escondido
<xispirito> não tem MIME
<jxajroad> o problema é que as empresas onde procuro trabalho só usam windows..aí tenho que me virar.
<jxajroad> alguém sabe que página é esta? http://cve.mitre.org/data/refs/refmap/source-UBUNTU.html
<jxajroad> bem...obrigado a todos..vou ver se estudo mais isto aqui...._feliz ano novo_ muito amor, saúde e dinheiro no bolso!
<francisco> Boa Noite
<Bbetinhu> alguem ai manja de Samba com Ldap ?
<Chester> Ola galera blz?
<UdontKnow> aqui beleza, agora um Chester depois das festas de fim de ano, deve estar assado hahahah
<Chester> Noss nem me fale, Assado nao Cozido sim
<UdontKnow> e eu aqui to pra congelar
<UdontKnow> hoje cai pra 4 graus
<UdontKnow> amanha a MAXIMA e 7 graus
<Bbetinhu> alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro : ae executar #smbldap-useradd teste o resultado eh Error looking for next uid in SambaDomainName=OPERACAO,dc=carlos:No such object at /usr/share/perl5/smbldap_tools.pm line 1174.
<UdontKnow> Bbetinhu: o erro e "no such object". voce criou?
<alvaro_> Como faço para apagar o historico dos arquivos e pastas abertos no Ubuntu 11.04?
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-24
<xGrind> YanGM, da uma perguntada no canal arch, acho mais facil
<adiaswin> nada amigo tela preta
<adiaswin> tentei entrar no terminal mas parece que o e17 tinha travado
<adiaswin> entao dei ctrl f12 para fechar o x e ir pro terminal
<adiaswin> dei o comando startx e conssequir entrar no desk sem o unity entrei no terminal
<adiaswin> e tentei forçar o unity mas nao conssigo
<nntp> vo meter o ubuntu num imac
<nntp> haha
<nntp> acho que vai ficar lento
<nntp> 1gb de ram
<xispirito> nntp: me vende o imac?
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> gostei muito desse e17 hein
<vitorlobo> fodão
<YanGM_> xGrind: #arch-br?
<xGrind> vitorlobo, mas ja nao era 17?
<xGrind> YanGM, #archlinux-br
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> tava usando o mate
<vitorlobo> nunca tinha usado o e17
<xGrind> nao po, o nome ja nao era e17? kk
<vitorlobo> botei mais fé q o kde nele agora
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  to dizendo q n conhecia ele rs
<xGrind> nao curto ele. prefiro xfce mesmo :D
<xispirito> o problema do e17 é que o projeto está basicamente parado
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  to customizando ele aqui
<YanGM_> xGrind: [22:09] == Cannot send to channel: #archlinux-br
<YanGM_> ouch
<vitorlobo> to curtindo muito rapido e personalizável
<nntp> xispirito, nao eh mau cara... eh do meu cunhado cara ele ta com o monitor detonado saca cheio de listras nao da nem pra ver o qq rola
<xGrind> A conversar em #archlinux-br
<nntp> mas tamo rodando ele num 17 crt aqui
<vitorlobo> xispirito, ué..mas é aberto...se tu programa tu pega e faz
<xGrind> YanGM, seu nick é registrado? eu to la
<xispirito> vitorlobo: pegar um projeto grande e sair mexendo demanda esforço
<xispirito> só se eu gostasse demais
<nntp> fazendo o backup dele xispirito pra meter um linux nele eu queria por outro linux mas to sem cd gravado e ele eh noobao serah q o mint eh melhor pra ele ?
<xGrind> xispirito, como faz pra configurar o mme?
<xGrind> mame
<xispirito> xGrind: eaaueauuh
<xGrind> jahuajia to zuando
<nntp> vo baixar um mint
<xispirito> nntp: não sei, depende do seu cunhado dae
<nntp> ele eh noob
<nntp> mint ou luna ?
<xGrind> windows
<xGrind> :D
<xispirito> nem sei o que é luna =D
<nntp> nao cara
<YanGM_> então... meu nick registrado tá logado em outro canto
<nntp> mint neh
<xispirito> luna por aqui é óculos escuro o.0
<xGrind> xispirito, Elementary Luna
<nntp> isso
<nntp> qual dos 2 ?
<nntp> eu nunca usei nemnhum do 2
<xispirito> nntp: eu colocaria mint
<nntp> nem sei como tah
<xGrind> nunca usei nenhum dos dois, então nao sei
<nntp> certo
<xGrind> mas dizem que o Mint e' bom
<adiaswin> cara mas que porra
<xispirito> eu também nnunca usei, mas mint é mais fácil de achar informação
<nntp> vai ser o mint
<adiaswin> acabei de corronper meu usuario nao conssigo logar mais no ubuntu
<nntp> ubuntu eu acho que vai ficar lento com 1 de ram
<nntp> nossa mas ta noob
<nntp> adiaswin, que isso mano
<xGrind> acha? aki tem 2gb e eu nao coloco pq sei q vai lento :D
<brandomota> adiaswin,,o que tu fez? tu lembra?
<xGrind> cara, eu tava vendo um cel q vai sair. processador quadcore, 2gb de ram
<xGrind> melhor q meu pc :~
<adiaswin> fechei o x e tentei reaprir deu um fatal error
<nntp> isso
<adiaswin> o e17 da numa tela preta
<xGrind> nntp, vai de xubuntu 12.04 q fica bom. leve e estavel
<brandomota> ummm...,o q aparece ao tentar dar um startx?
<nntp> mm
<adiaswin> deu um fatal error
<brandomota> dá pra entrar sem wm?
<adiaswin> cara to no usuario convidado do ubuntu
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vc usa debian?
<brandomota> parece ser problema de driver d vídeo, adiaswin
<adiaswin> mas o video e intel
<adiaswin> o mais estranho e que tava bem
<adiaswin> e depois de instalar o e17 e logar nele tela preta
<brandomota> cara,tá estramnho msm,tu consegue logar no convidado...
<brandomota> purgue o e17 então,e veja o que acontece
<adiaswin> mas no meu usuario da uma tela preta e volta pra tela de login
<brandomota> vai ver ele entrou em conflito com algo
<adiaswin> vamos ver
<brandomota> tem como criar outro usuário?
<adiaswin> vou tentar
<brandomota> de preferência com poderes root,vai precisar
<adiaswin> veja:sudo: incapaz de mudar para sudoers gid: Operação não permitida
<adiaswin>  e o que da se tentar o comando sudo su
<brandomota> aconteceu algo parecido comigo uma vez,quando mexia na vm q tinha o lubuntu,tive q criar otro usuário e purgar o kde
<brandomota> teu suders tá corrompido,tem q restaura-lo,me mande o print do teu sudoers
<adiaswin> como vou ate la
<brandomota>  vá em / depois etc
<brandomota> e procure um arquivo de texto,senão me engano,deixa eu ver o meu
<adiaswin> cara nao da pra abrir pera tive uma ideia
<adiaswin> vou arrombar a pasta pelo fedora
<brandomota> tem q abrir como root,use um livecd
<brandomota> foi mal mano,esqci do detalhe
<adiaswin> pera ai
<YanGM> tô na tela de particionamento, recomendam algum particionamento especial ou /+/home+swap?
<adiaswin> vou no fedora
<brandomota> yanGM, sem particionamento especial,a segunda opção tá de bom tmanho,só uma dica,se for instalar bastaaaaante programas,deixe a raiz com uns 30-40gb
<YanGM> brandomota: opa, hdzinho de 80gb só com essencial, arch, (servidor)
<adiaswin> to no fedora
<xispirito> servidor só com uma partição e tudo dentro é brecha de segurança =D
<YanGM> xispirito: opa
<nntp> noosa o bom que aqui o download vem a 4,2 m
<nntp> so netinstall acho que vou fazer uaehae
<YanGM> xispirito: esquema de partição para 80gb?
<brandomota> adiaswin,o que aparece na linha "allow members...." qual é o texto da linha abaixo dela?
<nntp> YanGM, PUIA ?
<YanGM> nntp: consegui o milagre de bootar o arch
<nntp> a sim
<nntp> deu um default na bios ?
<xispirito> 5G /, 20G /usr, 10G /var, ... o resto depende de onde vão os dados e /var depende da quantidade de logs ..
<adiaswin> cara nao tem nada
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  arch linux
<YanGM> nntp: se eu me enjoar dele meto o PUIA
<brandomota> eu mandei uns vídeos de tutorial do arch pro adiaswin, yangm,pede dele lá
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ja usou minitube?
<xispirito> aliás, 20G /usr é desktop, em server é muito
<YanGM> gravei pen com dd no mac
<YanGM> ai subiu
<nntp> mmm
<adiaswin> cara nao tem nada no arquivo de testo
<nntp> eu to metendo eh um linux no mac aqui
<YanGM> pra quem pediu link de arch http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/arch-linux.html e http://gnu2all.blogspot.com.br/2012/07/arch-linux-midia-nova-novo-metodo-de.html
<brandomota> mac é vaseado no unix,não é?
<adiaswin> sim
<YanGM> brandomota: sim
<nntp> sim
<nntp> mas eu vou mandar um linux mesmo
<xispirito> eu queria um mac daqueles PowerPC, para esrudar arquitetura de processador
<nntp> mint eu acho
<nntp> imac
<xGrind> os caras com Mac ae no canal. playboy ;x
<xGrind> kk
<brandomota>  etc/sudoers  nada? então vou lhe mandar o meu
<YanGM> playboy eu?
<YanGM> kkkk
<YanGM> eu tenho um hackintosh
<YanGM> sou pobre :(
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  minitube serve pra q?
<xGrind> ver video do youtube, sem abrir navegador
<xGrind> nao usa flash
<xispirito> minitube é uma boa, se funcionasse aqui ..
<xispirito> ele simplesmente da segfault =(
<adiaswin> brando em vez de sudoes tem uma pasta com sudoes.d
<adiaswin> com um readme dentro nao tem nada nele
<xGrind> xispirito, usa arch tb?
<brandomota> ele tá oculto,talvez
<xispirito> xGrind: não, OpenBSD
<nntp> nossa to vendo aqui duro vai ser por esse video pra rodar
<xGrind> :O
<xGrind> nntp, oq se passa?
<nntp> ati m56p
<xGrind> xispirito, e' q no mageia o minitube nao ta funcionando. só no ubuntu, e se mexer numa parada do gstreamer
<adiaswin> cara nada to chateado aqui
<brandomota> xgrind,tem outros programas pra substituir ele,dá uma procurada aí q eu procuro aqui
<nntp> vo ali jogar agua no cadaver
<xGrind> brandomota, eu usava um, mas nao lembro o nome. mas era lento. o minitube é o melhor
<xGrind> nntp, assassino!
<brandomota> adiaswin,vou lhe mandar uma cópia do sudoers,veja se funciona,ok?
<adiaswin> ok
<brandomota> tem como enviar arquivo pelo irc?
<YanGM> brandomota: não
<YanGM> upa em um dropbox ai
<YanGM> ou google drive
<brandomota> acho q consegui envirar,chegou aí adiaswin?
<adiaswin> cara recebi
<adiaswin> vou tentar
<brandomota> se ninguem tentar,ninguem descobre kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk legal......
<brandomota> é só clicar sore o usuário com o botão direito,e escolher send file
<brandomota> aidaswin,renomei o arquivo pra sudoers,e coloque em etc
<adiaswin> ok
<adiaswin> vamos la vou reiniciar
<brandomota> ok
<adiaswin> nada bmota sem efeito
<brandomota> ummm....então deve ter corrompido algo além disso,tentou purgar o e17?
<Deimus> Boa noite.
<brandomota> boa noite mano,
<Deimus> Pode me dar uma assistência?
<brandomota> claro
<brandomota> diga
<Deimus> Acabei de baixar o Ubuntu. Percebi que se trata de um arquivo .iso. Como faço para instalar se não disponho de drive de CD?
<brandomota> vc tem pendrive? se tiver,use um programa chamado unetbootin pra criar um liveusb,que pode rodar e instalar o ubuntu através do pendrive
<sistematico> No próprio site onde baixou tem as instruções.
<sistematico> Não entendo a dificuldade.
<sistematico> Deimus: http://ubuntu.com/download
<sistematico> Lá ensina passo-a-passo.
<brandomota> tem outro programas tbm,como o linuxlive usb, http://linuxlive.org
<brandomota> além do ubuntu,funciona com outras distro tbm
<xispirito> hoje em dia, quase toda iso já vem pronta para reber um dd if=iso of=dispositivo
<xispirito> já tem toda estrutura de disco
<brandomota> www.linuxliveusb.com  site correto,desculpe
<Deimus> Okay. Estou usando windows. Vou dar uma fuçada no site e ver o que aprendo. Obrigado.
<sistematico> Se fala dd aí o cara num entende quase nada, erra o device, pronto.
<brandomota> ok,tem uns tutoriais la'na seção help
<sistematico> Tá feito o serviço.
<xispirito> é .. o que eu quis dizer é que elas vem prontas para se usar em qualquer dispositivo, seja ótico, seja de bloco ...
<brandomota> as chamadas híbridas
<sistematico> Anyway, segue minha recomendação.
<sistematico> Vou jogar, falou.
<Deimus> Beleza. Comecei olhando o site do linux live usb. Obrigado.
<brandomota> jogar oq mano sistematico?é bom?
<sistematico> Deimus: Segue os passos do site oficial, e sempre melhor e você não irá se arrepender.
<brandomota> deimus,disponha
<sistematico> Se quer um resultado certo, faça as coisas certas.
<sistematico> brandomota: CSS.
<sistematico> Sou o melhor.
<sistematico> Sempre no topo.
<adiaswin> bmota sem efeito
<brandomota> rsrsrs,eu gosto de esportes,talvez por nao ter aptidão a nenhum
<adiaswin> so conssigo logar se for no modo de texto
<Deimus> sistematico okay.
<brandomota> o q aparece ao startx?
<adiaswin> mas se der o comando startx nao da nada
<brandomota> tente reisntalar o driver de sua placa,talvez seja isso
<adiaswin> mas como vou reinstalar os drivers intel e possivel
<brandomota> aaa,é intel,disfarça :D
<adiaswin> e cara e um hd 3000
<brandomota> mas o engraçado é q tu consegue logar com o convidado,talvez alguém no fórum possa lhe ajudar mano
<sistematico> adiaswin: Crie um novo usuário e teste.
<sistematico> adiaswin: adduser
<sistematico> ou
<sistematico> sudo adduser
<sistematico> Se o convidado loga, um usuário "limpo" é "obrigado" a logar.
<adiaswin> eh cara vou criar um topico no forum mesmo
<adiaswin> cara vou tentar
<adiaswin> pera ai
<sistematico> Perando...
<YanGM> sistematico: /boot, /, /swap, /usr, /var, /tmp e /home é o suficiente pra fazer um servidor seguro?
<YanGM> ou separa mais algum dir?
<sistematico> YanGM: A segurança não depende do número de partições.
<vitorlobo> o interessante do e17 é q ele tinha tudo pra ser "pesado" e é leve
<YanGM> (flag no fstab)
<sistematico> YanGM: Posso ter só a / e ser seguro, como posso ter 10 partições e ser inseguro.
<vitorlobo> já o kde ..........n posso dizer o mesmo
<brandomota> YanGM acho  q é o suficiente
<YanGM> pra por flags
<nntp> voltei
<brandomota> o e17 é bom,bem leve,
<sistematico> YanGM: Eu uso 4: /boot (100MB), / (50GB), /home (450GB), swap (1GB).
<brandomota> vitorlobo,eu rodei o kde em 486 de ram  128 de vídeo,mas sem efeitos
<YanGM> brandomota: o que é esse tal de e17 que todos falam?
<sistematico> Esse é meu esquema, empora eu não sirva como parâmetro pra nada.
<vitorlobo> brandomota, n é mais negocio rodar o 3?
<YanGM> sistematico: é pra servidor, ai descobri que no fstab cada uma pode ter uma flag que previne coisas indevidas
<nntp> sistematico, to que nem vc viu simples mas to sentindo falta de por a var separado
<brandomota> yangm ,é uma interface gráfica q lançõu su versão final dia 21,é bem leve e voltada pra pcs meio modestos
<brandomota> eu rodei o 4 e ficou no limite do danone kkkkkkk
<sistematico> YanGM: Já no FreeBSD é assim: /, /usr, /var, /tmp, /usr/local, /boot, swap e mais umas 2 ou 3 que eu num lembro.
<nntp> sys
<nntp> lostfound
<sistematico> YanGM: Tem milhares de flags que você pode por, eu só mexo na async, noasync e etc...
<sistematico> Num entendo muito disso ainda.
<YanGM> sistematico: acho que vou deixar assim, o pessoal que vai conhecer meu server não sabe nem formatar o ruindows...
<nntp> http://fenixdragom.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/estrutura-de-diretorios-linux/
<YanGM> sda1 /boot  sda5 / sda6 swap sda7 /usr sda8 /var sda9 /tmp sda10 /home
<YanGM> esquema atual
<sistematico> nntp: Então, no FreeBSD ela é separada, no Linux eu fiquei com preguiça, como o disco só aceita 4 primárias eu criei só 4 mesmo.
<sistematico> YanGM: Cadê sda2, sda3, ...?
<YanGM> sistematico: Logical
<YanGM> só a sda1 é primária
<YanGM> lógica começa no sda5
<YanGM> sda2, 3 e 4 é reservado para primárias
<sistematico> Por isso que eu perguntei se num tinha sda2, 3..
<brandomota> no meu pc eu nem lembro quantas partições tem,
<sistematico> No FreeBSD isso aí é bizarro, /dev/da0s1, /dev/da1s1...
<sistematico> s são os slices..
<sistematico> E da é disco de dentro do sistema, ad é visto de fora.
<brandomota> freebsd,qual a diferença dele pro bs,q até hj não descobri?
<sistematico> Muito sinistro.
<YanGM> sistematico: e o mac, /dev/disk0s1
<sistematico> brandomota: O que é bs?
<brandomota> bsd,teclado falhando,foi mal
<sistematico> YanGM: É igual, só colocaram esse disk aí pra enfeitar a parada mesmo :)
<YanGM> xD
<sistematico> brandomota: A universidade de Berkeley criou 3 inicialmente: FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD..
<sistematico> brandomota: Hoje já tem centenas de derivaçãoes.
<brandomota> mas quanto custa o bsd?se for pago
<sistematico> brandomota: Desses 3, o mais amigável, portável e popular é o FreeBSD.
<sistematico> brandomota: Nada.
<brandomota> legal,qualquer dia desses eu testo ele,pra ver como é
<sistematico> brandomota: Eles usam a licença BSD, dá uma olhada nos sites pra tu entender melhor: http://www.berkeley.edu/index.html http://www.freebsd.org/ http://www.openbsd.org/pt/ http://www.netbsd.org/
<YanGM> meto ext4 em tudo?
<brandomota> ok, vou ver mano
<sistematico> YanGM: Eu uso ext2 na /boot
<sistematico> Mas acho que funciona com ext4 tambem.
<YanGM> sistematico: meti ext3 dessa vez na /boot
<sistematico> Por muitos anos eu usei reiserfs e gostei bastante.
<YanGM> más lembranças
<sistematico> Na /boot eu nunca testei nada diferente de ext2, então eu não sei o que funciona e o que não funciona, mas acho que funciona com a maioria.
<sistematico> YanGM: Tá instalando o Arch Linux?
<YanGM> sistematico: sim
<YanGM> sistematico: e a /?
<sistematico> YanGM: Legal, muito bom.
<brandomota> na boot ouvi dizer q aceita ext4
<YanGM> eu sei que aceita todos os ext
<sistematico> YanGM: Pode usar ext4, se quiser arriscar pode usar reiser ou brtfs, embora esse último vá bugar com algumas coisa.
<sistematico> *coisas.
<brandomota> na primeira vez q instalei um linux,usei o alternate do lubuntu e decidi instalar td separado,resultado,deixei 8gb pra boot e 1,5 pra home kkkkkkk
<sistematico> CERTEZA que irá bugar, mas não deixa de ser um bom sistema de arquivos, ainda é muito novo e está em desenvolvimento.
<sistematico> YanGM: Pra você que está começando o ext4 é o ideal.
<sistematico> brandomota: Acontece.
<brandomota> o brtfs ainda é muito novo, siga a dica do sistematico
<YanGM_> caiu
<YanGM_> bom
<brandomota> sistematico,mas foi muito engraçado depois q descobri pra q serve cada um desses
<YanGM_> bugar como?
<sistematico> Alguns programas e tal.
<YanGM_> só li até onde você diz que buga
<YanGM_> repete um pouco
<sistematico> YanGM_: Pra você o mais seguro é ext4 mesmo.
<brandomota> eu vi uma mátéria q falava de uma falha de segurança do brtfs
<YanGM_> na /boot botei ext3
<sistematico> YanGM_: Tá seguindo o Wiki?
<YanGM_> boto o que no /?
<brandomota> mas q parece já ter sido corrijida
<YanGM_> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/arch-linux.html
<sistematico> NO Wiki ele explica tudo isso.
<sistematico> YanGM_: Bem..
<sistematico> Eu segui o Wiki :)
<YanGM> ninguém recomenda fs nos wikis que vejo
<sistematico> YanGM: Sem desmerecer ninguem, mas eu sempre dou preferência pela documentação oficial.
<sistematico> YanGM: O Wiki do Arch Linux é na minha opinião o melhor Wiki relacionado a um sistema operacional.
<sistematico> YanGM: Se souber procurar vai achar tudo que precisa e muito mais por lá.
<YanGM> sistematico: Sem desmerecer nenhuma wiki em inglês, mas eu sou preferência a alguém xD
<YanGM> opa tem em pt, falha minha
<sistematico> YanGM: Isso é realmente bom, quando "tem" alguem que realmente "saiba" o que está falando pra te ajudar.
<sistematico> :D
<YanGM> pt de portugual...
<YanGM> ouch
<YanGM> melhor que wiki em inglês
<brandomota> pt de portugal só difere em alguns termos e palavras
<sistematico> YanGM: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_Systems
<brandomota> mas como eu sei ler em inglês (coisa q aprendi no windows,obrigado windows),eu costumo ler os oficiais msm
<YanGM> brandomota: herege!
<YanGM> rs
<brandomota> rsrsrsrs,q nada,foi a única coisa q ele me ensinou kkkkk
<YanGM> sistematico: quase nenhum artigo é traduzido na wiki do arch =/
<YanGM> como esse que você mandou
<sistematico> YanGM: Quem desenvolveu o sistema é a melhor pessoa pra explicar sobre ele, o Wiki é feito pelos usuários, mas quase sempre o que está escrito lá tem o aval dos developers, então pode confiar na informação.
<sistematico> YanGM: Toda informação de qualidade hoje está em inglês, com rarissimas excessões.
<sistematico> Infelizmente.
<YanGM> sistematico: digamos assim que eu não sei inglês tão bem
<YanGM> me perco
<brandomota> eu sei ler,falar,só sei pedir pra escrever kkkkkk
<sistematico> YanGM: Se quer aprender sobre um determinado SO, não é regra, mas é *extremente* recomendável que saiba o básico de inglês.
<brandomota> com certesa
<sistematico> *extremamente*
<YanGM> eu leio em inglês, escrevo mas meu entendimento é muito baixo
<YanGM> sei regras e talz
<YanGM> mas não traduzo muito bem
<sistematico> YanGM: Lendo você vence essa barreira.
<sistematico> YanGM: Se fugir do inglês, nunca irá aprender, correto?
<YanGM> na verdade só sei conversar em inglês
<YanGM> tenho amigos no fb que só falam inglês
<brandomota> quer aprender bastante?veja filmes legendados,me ajudou muito tbm
<YanGM> e faz tempo que não uso o translate para conversar
<YanGM> mas é como o português formal e informal
<YanGM> informal é mais fácil
<brandomota> pois é,mas o coloquial é exigido pra se conseguir certos empregos,
<YanGM> vou prosseguir a instalação com ext4 em tudo
<brandomota> pode seguir mano
<sistematico> Eu não sei o português direito, porem, eu abomino o vc, tdb, pq, pdc, naum, qr e derivados.
<xispirito> falando em inglês, alguém tem K&R em português?
<sistematico> Outra coisa que eu não entendo é risada com rs, hahaha, hehehe, hihihi tudo bem, agora rs pra mim não tem sentido.
<brandomota> ou kkkkkk
<brandomota> a chamada risada escrachada
<sistematico> É o mesmo que tossir com tf.
<sistematico> Ao invés de cof cof.
<YanGM> lol
<sistematico> Não tem sentido.
<YanGM> ouch
<YanGM> pior é aquelas
<YanGM> ifuefghnoçeigbwkjfbawefukjwafbak
<brandomota> é a abreviação de uma expressão em inglês que significa ri muito
<YanGM> parece que a pessoa teve um ataque epilético de tanto rir
<sistematico> lol tambem.
<sistematico> é uma abreviação.
<brandomota> ou que tá vendo filme de terror e se agonizando no teclado
<sistematico> Assim como IMHO, WTF, ASAP...
<YanGM> bom
<YanGM> agora me dei mal
<sistematico> Sofri anos pra saber o que era ASAP, achava que era nome de compania aérea,
<sistematico> Clássico.
<YanGM> o tutorial que eu tava seguindo não segue o mesmo esquema de partições que o meu
<brandomota> eu nem sei o que significa essas expressões
<YanGM> xispirito foi dar assistência ao pc da família
<YanGM> ou seja, foi formatar o windows
<YanGM> tô perdido agora
<brandomota> com certeza hihihihi
<YanGM> pauloolhos: arch me arrancando os cabelos aqui
<xispirito> YanGM: já terminei =D
<xispirito> e não era formatar Windows, era colocar um server ssh
<xispirito> familia aqui é Unix style
<YanGM> opa
<sistematico> YanGM: Já chegou no pacstrap /mnt base base-devel ?
<sistematico> Montou as partições em /mnt ...?
<YanGM_> To no cel agora
<sistematico> Tem que seguir o Wiki, não tem muito pra onde correr.
<YanGM_> Me manda de volta aquele link
<sistematico> YanGM_: Entendeu?
<sistematico> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<brandomota> YanGM_ www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Gu9yGpAOU      www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah3O_bXkytg      veja se lhe ajuda
<YanGM_> Tem como montar mais de uma partição em um diretório?
<sistematico> YanGM_: Na hora que chegar na parte do GRUB, tu vai instalar o grub-bios, não instala o EFI a não ser que sua máquina seja ultra moderna.
<xispirito> YanGM_: não
<xispirito> tem unionfs, mas deixa quieto =D
<YanGM_> Vish
<YanGM_> To enrolado
<brandomota> galera,acho que vou fazer viradão hoje,pra terminar uma atualização
<xispirito> YanGM_: crie os diretórios dentro de /mnt para as partições
<xispirito> tipo cria lá /mnt/var, /mnt/usr e etc
<xispirito> a / é em /mnt mesmo
<YanGM> Xispirito ah sim
<xispirito> primeiro monte / em /mnt
<YanGM> Agora tudo faz sentido
<xispirito> e depois crie o resto dentro
<xispirito> e monte ..
<nntp> esse mint nao vai apagar tudo nao ?
<YanGM> Manda de volta no privado meu esquema de partição
<nntp> sera q eu confio nesse mint ?
<sistematico> YanGM: Depois que montar a / em /mnt você só vai precisar criar a /mnt/boot e montar o sda1 dentro dela
<xispirito> YanGM: já apaguei o buffer \o/
<xispirito> não tenho mais a conversa
<sistematico> Só, /mnt e /mnt/boot
<YanGM> Ouch
<YanGM> Perai
<sistematico> Mas tem que criar a /mnt/boot depois que montar a /mnt senão quando montar a /mnt ela sobreescreve a /mnt/boot
<xispirito> é impressão ou Arch ficou com uma instalação semelhante a Gentoo?
<brandomota> galera,se voces querem ver as conversas que voces fecharam,se for no xchat,vá na pasta ocuta xchat2 na home/nome do usr.e procure a pasta scrollback,aí escolha o servidor que voce usava
<xispirito> brandomota: não é xchat, é erc
<brandomota> umm,xispirito,vou ver como faz no teu então
<xispirito> brandomota: não faz =D
<xispirito> so se eu configurar para isto
<brandomota> ele deve ter uma pasta oculta de daods,é só peneirar ela ,e eu tenho tempo livre mesmo...
<xispirito> brandomota: só tem se eu habilitar, e eu não habilitei
<brandomota> aaa bom,
<YanGM> Pronto
<YanGM> Montei tudo
<YanGM> Agora ta indo
<YanGM> Pelo server da unicamp acho
<YanGM> O melhor na minha opinião
<YanGM> Qual é o tamanho do arch instalado?
<xispirito> YanGM: pequeno
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, acho que ele puro do jeito que vem na isso só 1gb ou 2 no máximo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> iso*
<YanGM> Iso? Que iso? To instalando tudo na mão netinstall e vem me falar de iso
<YanGM> Assim você me mata
<xispirito> calma YanGM, olha o stress =D
<sistematico> so tem esse jeito de instalar mano
<xispirito> acabou as isos no Arch?
<YanGM> Já chrootei... Ai meus neoronios
<sistematico> a iso existe
<sistematico> YanGM: Segue a wiki.
<sistematico> se der erro avise
<YanGM> To seguindo aquele tuto
<YanGM> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/arch-linux.html?m=1
<YanGM> Se eu for pela wiki em inglês termino a instalação ano que vem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, vai achar muita ajuda no cana #archlinux-br tem uns caras muito bons lá, tem uns meio brutos também mas muito bons hehee
<YanGM> Ctrl quando eu estava com o note da minha mãe eu estava nele
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  tem em video tbm
<YanGM> Mas não tinha uma alma viva
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> YanGM, para dar maior suporte
<xispirito> em flash?
<vitorlobo> youtube
<YanGM> Putz
<YanGM> Local-gen deu command not found
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  auhahuauha continua vendo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> locale-gen
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não local-gen
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  quem sabe faz ao vivo eu errei 3 vezes
<YanGM> Opa
<vitorlobo> YanGM, locale-gen
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  no video errei 3 vezes fazendo e depois acertei auhauhaha
<YanGM> Ae
<vitorlobo> digitando rapido pra n ficar grande
<YanGM> Agora foi
<vitorlobo> >.<
<buribu> feliz netal
<brandomota> hohoho!
<buribu> papai noel robô virá pra aniquilar quem se comportou mal
<brandomota> e dar intel core i7 pra quem se comportou direitinho
<nntp> nossa imac bombando com o mint
<YanGM> \o/ i7 3 gen?
<nntp> cinnamon
<nntp> haeuhea
<YanGM> São Paulo seria east ou west?
<brandomota> agora....  sei não YanGM
<YanGM> Ingreis
<vitorlobo> YanGM, ta em q parte?
<YanGM> Setando time zone
<YanGM> Fui dando cd pra ver se achava sp
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  pode por q tem
<YanGM> E me deparei com diretórios diferentes
<YanGM> Acre
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  poe ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Sao_Paulo /etc/localtime
<YanGM> DeNoronha
<YanGM> East
<YanGM> West
<brandomota> YanGM,eu pesquisando,se for baseado no gmt,sampa é gmt-3
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ta na pasta /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<vitorlobo> YanGM, dai vc tem q ir em america e la tem
<vitorlobo> uma *aralhada de estados
<YanGM> Achei
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  isso é so pra vc verificar o estado
<vitorlobo> se tem
<YanGM> Foi
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ta perto de terminar
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ta testando em virtualbox?
<YanGM> Não
<YanGM> Servidor caseiro
<YanGM> Posilixo
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  a blz...ja sabe q interface grafica vai botar?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> posilixo aheuaheuaheuaehae
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  essa ele aprendeu comigo
<vitorlobo> e ja adotou pra ele
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> q é usuario a mais de qto? 6 anos?
<YanGM> Ahueahuehaue
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<vitorlobo> n sei como durou tanto
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> tu ta reciclando esse lixo ae a anos ne
<vitorlobo> ahuauhahuha
<YanGM> To
<vitorlobo> esse jurassic park
<vitorlobo> fosseo tecnológico
<YanGM> Nem vou por interface gráfica
<brandomota> YanGM,bota fluxbox
<YanGM> Pra quem instalou arch o resto é fichinha hehehe
<vitorlobo> YanGM, tu teve q usar dhcpch eth0 pra ativar conecxão com a internet?
<YanGM> Putz nem me lembro
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  quando rebootar
<YanGM> Não tive problemas com a conexão, segui o tuto a risca
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  vc testa o ping no google pra ver se vai rebootar com internet
<vitorlobo> se nao, vc me manda um feedback
<YanGM> Blz
<YanGM> Essa parte de usuário
<YanGM> Tá meio escura
<YanGM> Vou apenas mudar a senha root
<YanGM> Nada de userd
<YanGM> user
<vitorlobo> YanGM, useradd é facil...vc digita so o nome da ok em tudo
<vitorlobo> e la embaixo
<vitorlobo> vai pedir senha
<vitorlobo> e vc poe
<vitorlobo> pq se n ele pede até o endereço da sua casa
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> É que eu não vou usar nada além do root por ser server
<YanGM> Ou não pode?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pode sim pode deixar só o root
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> agora arch linux pra server é uma opção exótica
<YanGM> Jesus
<brandomota> Ctrl-Alt-Del, é meio diferente,mas uma boa opção
<YanGM> Por quê?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ai ó..sinta-se especial
<vitorlobo> vc é exótico
<vitorlobo> diferente
<vitorlobo> e funcional
<vitorlobo> rs
<brandomota> original
<YanGM> Kkkkkkk
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> arch linux é voltado pra desempenho e atualização e não estabilidade e compatibilidade
<YanGM> Ah de boa
<YanGM> Sou exótico
<brandomota> rsrsrsrs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> resumindo ele é uma distro oposta ao que um servidor deve ser mas o proprio arch usa um servidor arch e funciona muito bem
<YanGM> Interessante
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> dica de quem usou arch bastante tempo se prepare e se acostume a ler a wiki
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> TUDO que voce for instalar nele vai precisar dela
<brandomota> mas qualquer distro linux pode ser usada como servidor,basta configurar pra isso
<YanGM> Ai meu Deus
<YanGM> Socorro
<brandomota> tenha força de vontade mano
<vitorlobo> pelo menos tem wiki ne
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> a wiki deles é muito boa e muito fácil de usar
<vitorlobo> tem distro q n tem rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas a melhor e mais atualizada e recomendada é a ingles
<brandomota> eles devem ter fórum também
<brandomota> sobre o inglês,nada que o google tradutor dê jeito,ou se precisar eu traduzo aí mano,se precisar quando tiver on pode falar
<YanGM> Esse chroot é um comando legal
<vitorlobo> YanGM, aprende a usar pacman e yaourt q vc vai embora
<vitorlobo> tem
<vitorlobo> tem o Arch linux Brasil
<vitorlobo> o forum
<vitorlobo> são bem ativos la
<YanGM> Rebootando
<brandomota> pacman é bem fácil,se voce for no distrowatch,tem uma página que ensina
<vitorlobo> YanGM, testa a conecxao agora q rebootar e me diz
<YanGM> Eita
<vitorlobo> brandomota, tem wiki ensinando
<brandomota> sim vitorlobo,é só ir em package management,se não me engano,no topo direito da página principal
<vitorlobo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<vitorlobo> aqui
<vitorlobo> :)
<YanGM> Deu caca
<vitorlobo> ou desatualizado em pt-br
<vitorlobo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_%28Portugu%C3%AAs%29
<vitorlobo> YanGM, deu caca em q?
<brandomota> vitorlobo : aaa bom,tem aí também,mas fica a dica do distrowatch também
<YanGM> http://www.imgur.com/V9mad.jpeg
<YanGM> Alguém pulou algum passo
<YanGM> Faltou configurar o fstab
<YanGM> No tutorial texto
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  vc instalou o grub direitinho?
<vitorlobo> o grub2?
<YanGM> Sim
<YanGM> Sim
<YanGM> No errors reported
<YanGM> O comando que estava lá
<YanGM> Meu esquema de partição é diferente
<vitorlobo> nao..tem o fstab la
<vitorlobo> o.O
<YanGM> sda1 /boot
<YanGM> Não tinha
<YanGM> sda1 /boot
<vitorlobo> YanGM, nao nao o boot vc poe na hora de cfdisk
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  quando vc cria o sda1
<vitorlobo> tem la a opção booting
<vitorlobo> dai vc clica nela
<YanGM> sda1 /boot sda5 /sda6 swap sda7 /usr sda8 /var sda9 /tmp sda10 /home
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  http://postimage.org/image/9zfxn42cd/
<YanGM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461000/
<vitorlobo> YanGM, pq ta em pt_br
<vitorlobo> aaaaa
<vitorlobo> vc poz em partição logica
<YanGM> Isso
<vitorlobo> n sei se tem problema em logica
<vitorlobo> nunca instalei em logica
<YanGM> Já instalei muito ubuntu em lógica
<YanGM> Mas ubuntu não é arch...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não tem problema não
<YanGM> Ctrl http://i.imgur.com/V9mad.jpeg
<vitorlobo> YanGM, vc lembra se usou o comando grub-install /dev/sda ?
<YanGM> Sim, se não tivesse nem boot dava
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 0o nunca vi esse erro ai
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas a mensagem é legal
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> voce esta por conta propria boa sorte
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> aheuhauehaueaha
<YanGM> Bailing out seria?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ele não achou o /sbin/init
<YanGM> http://www.imgur.com/h4y6r.jpeg
<vitorlobo> YanGM, eu penso q tenha aalgo relacionado a formtação das partiçoes
<vitorlobo> tao ext4?
<YanGM> Sim
<vitorlobo> de repente n aceite bem ext4 ai
<YanGM> O arquivo tá lá
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> 0o
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> reinicia denovo
<nntp> SISTEMATICO REVELE-SE
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> confere o sda se ta no certo
<YanGM> Só tem 1 hd
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas tem varias partições não?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pelo menos 2
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> swap e o root
<YanGM> Várias partições
<vitorlobo> YanGM, vc tirou o cd, driver , media de instalação do note ne?
<vitorlobo> depois de rebootar
<YanGM> Sim
<YanGM> SimDo pc
<YanGM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1461000/
<YanGM> Minhas partições
<YanGM> To na tela do grub agora
<YanGM> Vou ver o outro
<YanGM> Tem diretório faltando
<YanGM> Na /
<YanGM> Home por exemplo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o problema é que ele ta ignorando o sda5
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> agora pq ele ta fazendo isso é que éo problema
<YanGM> Ouch
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e o sda5 é justamente teu root
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> por isso ele não acha o sbin/init
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> por onde o grub ta dando o boot?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  pelo q entendi
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sda1?
<vitorlobo> sua partição raiz n ta montada adequadamente
<vitorlobo> exatamente
<vitorlobo> seu root n ta montado direito
<YanGM> Desconfio do fstab
<YanGM> Vou rebootar com o cd
<brandomota> boa noite galera,amanhã tô de volta,bo véspera de natal e se comportem senão papai noel não traz presente
<vitorlobo> YanGM, certamente vc montou erroneamente a partição root
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> ai n tem erro rs
<vitorlobo> vai vendo e pausando tem legenda e tal
<YanGM> E agora, comofas?
<YanGM> Vitor telinha de celular
<YanGM> Reinstalo do 0 ou tento arrumar?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> reinstala =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> é bom que aprende
<YanGM> Aaaah
<vitorlobo> é
<YanGM> Mas e se for o fato de eu usar partições lógicas?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  depois q instalei o arch umas 6 vezes pra aprender
<vitorlobo> fiz de có
<vitorlobo> uahahuhua
<YanGM> Fico reinstalando em loop pra sempre
<vitorlobo> YanGM, logica só vao até 4 é até mais simples
<YanGM> É que eu não queria deixar brecha no servidor
<YanGM> Ia montar um fstab maneiri
<vitorlobo> YanGM, ops, primária vai só até 4
<YanGM> *maneiro
<vitorlobo> corrigindo
<YanGM> Putz
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  poe primaria e segue as instruçoes.......vc n ta em posição de caprixo mediante os fatos.... posilixo ta te sabotando
<YanGM> Kkkk
<YanGM> Kkkk
<YanGM> Okay, vou seguir aquele esquema
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> eu tive problemas nas utlimas versoes usando grub
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> so instalei usando o syslinux
<YanGM> Aqui o ping funciona out of box
<YanGM> Sem nenhum comando
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  pc possuído pelo demonho
<vitorlobo> YanGM, poe la no descarrego da universal....q eles vao querer pegar teu lixo como oferta
<vitorlobo> ou jogar fora
<vitorlobo> uahahuahuaa
<YanGM> Kkkkkk
<YanGM> E lá vamos nós
<YanGM> Bitwave deu 404 da última vez aqui
<YanGM> Vou por só o da unicamp
<YanGM> Baixando...
<YanGM> Me digam uma coisa
<YanGM> Existe algum gerenciador via web? Que de pra editar coisas do sistema
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tem sim
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o mais comun é o ssh
<YanGM> Digo via página da web
<YanGM> Http
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tem também da mesma forma que se administra um servidor web, mas eu não sei como implementar isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sei que usa cgi
<YanGM> Para economizar usar o ssh porque eu e linha de comando não combinam muito bem
<YanGM> Como um roteador
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/CGI
<YanGM> O sistema demora 5min pra baixar e instalar aqui
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> net boa hein =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> quanto mb/s?
<YanGM> 10mb
<YanGM> Minha net é da NET
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> massa e de madrugada favorece =D
<nntp> aqui hoje bombou a 12 mb/s
<nntp> o pico maximo
<nntp> pensei que era fibra optica
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, e não é não?? pensei que essas banda larga acima de 2mb fossem todas por fibra ótica
<YanGM> Servidor ou Posilixo de hostname?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> POSILIXO!
<YanGM> Hehehehehehe
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mais ou menos
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, aqui eh vdsl chega pela linha telefonica
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, nao chega pela fibra
<nntp> do armario ateh aqui eh cabo de telefone
<YanGM> Aqui é um modem voip sem vergonha da thomsom
<YanGM> Cabo igual de tv
<YanGM> Mas é grosso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, sim sim claro mas o importante são as conexões dos armários aos backbones e dai por diante
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, um fio de telefone normal pra uma residencia é suficiente não atrapalha a velocidade não
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, acho que acima de 50mbps
<nntp> a coisa muda
<nntp> Cesar_Augusto2,
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del,
<nntp> mal ae Cesar_Augusto2
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, nem é
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, acho que até 100mb ou é 300mb nao lembro
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> da pra usar
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, gvt fala que a de 100 eh soh fibra direto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> então deve ser
<nntp> aqui ja foi treta pra por a de 35
<nntp> tivemos que trocar todo cabeamento ateh no armario
<nntp> cara usou um equipo pra mapear o cabo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> eu sei que um unico fiozinho de fibra suporta até 2,5gb/s
<nntp> equipo caro tu ve o cabo certinho mapeado
<nntp> pois eh
<nntp> tem 2 tipos de fio de fibra
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> é um disperdicio usar um pra passar 100mb ¬¬
<nntp> haha
<nntp> mas aqui eh soh 35
<nntp> mas hoje teve horas de rolar a 100m
<nntp> baixei um game da steam
<nntp> 2.1 gb eu acho
<nntp> em 6 minutos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<nntp> deixa eu ver o tamanho
<YanGM> Vitorlobo: no tutorial tá local-gen mesmo
<vitorlobo> YanGM, em video n
<vitorlobo> YanGM, vou corrigir
<vitorlobo> YanGM, logale-gen
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  veja q na imagem em preto do terminal, ta logale-gen
<nntp> nao da pra ver agora instalado mas foi o killing floor
<nntp> aeuhaeu
<nntp> 6 minutos
<YanGM> Blz
<YanGM> E o 4GMAXXX
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, ta rolando o steam no linux?
<YanGM> hehehe
<nntp> sim
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ta rolando sim
<Cesar_Augusto2> hum ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> massa to com o meu instalado aqui só que meu note é fraquinho pra jogo to com pena de comprar jogo e depois não rodar bem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, tem como baixar demo essas coisas pra testar antes?
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, alguns tem sim... agora vo te falar o opengl ta foda no linux roda tudo no maximo aqui um core2 due com hd 6770
<nntp> 1600x900
<nntp> windowed
<YanGM> Opengl é o que há
<YanGM> E as hd3000, como andam no linux?
<nntp> eu to de fedora na parada o steam ta cheio de bug ainda
<nntp> intel neh
<nntp> ae eu nao sei viu
<nntp> eu to vendo se compro um note com uma nvidia ae uma 660m
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> é mas o meu alem de ser notebook que já é mais fraco que desktop é um turion II 2.3ghz dual-core e radeon HD4250
<nntp> mas to vendo ainda se vou gastar essa grana
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, se instalou steam ele deve rodar ja baixa ae o tf2b
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, como  é o nome do jogo ai?
<nntp> o que eu to jogando eh killing floor
<nntp> ta na promoçao hoje
<nntp> baratim
<nntp> 8 pilas se nao me engano
<nntp> cara pagar 10 conto num game vale a pena d+ melhor que tomar no butiquim de 2 cervas
<nntp> eu vou comprar uns games agora nessa promo de natal so que os que eu to querendo tao caro d+ mesmo na promoçao
<nntp> dae to vendo q qvai ser
<nntp> to de olho no balckops 2
<nntp> crysis 2
<nntp> foda
<nntp> agora tem uns baratos tipo fear2
<nntp> dae eh pra windwos saca
<nntp> pra linux vo pegar o world of goo eu acho
<nntp> parece legal
<nntp> pena q eh single
<nntp> pegar agua ali
<YanGM> World of goo é mais legal em touch
<YanGM> Pega pra android
<nntp> nah mas meu android eh mini celular lg
<YanGM> Ouch
<YanGM> O meu é um Galaxy Nexus
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, serious sam 3 massa
<nntp> eu tava vendo lah Ctrl-Alt-Del
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas eu nao sei se vou comprar muitos games pra linux agora nao.. eu quero esperar pra sair outros titulos acho que vai ser  breve isso ae
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, linux começou com 10 titulos hoje ja sao 40
<nntp> steam linux promete
<nntp> e roda tudo melhor que no windows ta parecendo.. tem bug.. tem ta no inicio mas vai ser roax
<nntp> to querendo essa perola aqui oh http://avell.com.br/avell-fullrange-g1711-d5hl-bd?SID=a0239361b64cbf1f178d361031fcc3b6
<nntp> haha
<nntp> mas eh foda gastar essa grana num comp
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, sei não se é pra investir tanto preferia comprar um desktop logo top
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, desktop nao vira nao tipo pra ficar bom eh no minimo 5 mil
<nntp> ou usar amd
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, nada com esses mesmo 3600 voce monta maquina mais bruta que essa ai
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, foda amd esquenta d+ nem vira no brasil usar isso nao
<YanGM> Aleluia irmãos
<YanGM>  Arch bootou
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, desktop tinha que ser mais bruta mesmo..agora um note desse ae me resovle legal viu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, o meu é amd nem esquenta tanto assim media de 50 e poucos graus
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, um note desse tu ta com game em qq lugar e comp pra qq parada tmb movel
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, eu acho que vale so por um hd hibido nele pra ficar mais rapido fechou
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, 17" 3kg não é tão movel não aheuhaeuaheuae
<vitorlobo> YanGM, pronto
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, jogou nas costas mano vai embora
<vitorlobo> YanGM, agora q era pau nas partiçoes msmo
<YanGM> Prefiro 128gb de ssd puro do que hd híbrido
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> cara nesse preço ai comprar um alienware dos eua mais negocio
<YanGM> Maior
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, duro eh quem vai trazer neh esse alienware. e outra garantia e por ai vai avell da garantia de 3 anos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, precisa ninguem trazer não importa mesmo mesmo com imposto ainda compensa
<YanGM> Bom...
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, sai mais caro
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e eu não conheço essa avell pode ser que uma garantia de 3 anos não valha a dor de cabeça
<YanGM> Agora vem a parte hard
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, sãi não ta 999 dolares o alienware 14"
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, eh 17" mano
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, quero note de 14 nao
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> liga na TV! HDMI!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai na rua voce tem um portatil de 14" e em casa um de 42"
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<YanGM> Boa
<nntp> monitor aqui 27 haha
<nntp> e um de 17 do lado
<nntp> mas tipo
<nntp> eu quero um de 17 movel mesmo
<nntp> da pra editar videos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, mas independente de preferencias conhece alguem que já usou alguma coisa da avell??
<YanGM> [root@Posilixo ~]#_
<nntp> cara to vendo na net e ta positivo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, \o/
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nntp, sei não sou meio conservador com marca de eletronicos
<nntp> Ctrl-Alt-Del, da uma pesquisada na net ae avell eh concorrente da dell
<nntp> e outra esse comp ae eu acho que da pra competir com um alienware
<nntp> sussa sussa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pra min é assim notebook mulmimida é hp...gamer alienware...trabalho thinkpad o resto é lenda
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas como eu disse eu só conservador pode ser que uma dessas ai surpreenda
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vou reiniciar aqui o note atualização de kernel e driver de video
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> boa sorte pra min
<nntp> ghehe
<nntp> toda vez eu resintalo meu video por esse motivo ae
<vitorlobo> uhauahauha
<vitorlobo> putz
<vitorlobo> vc poz o nome do hostname
<vitorlobo> posilixo memo
<vitorlobo> auhahuaauha
<YanGM> Hehehe
<YanGM> Vou fazer ssh no pc pelo celulaf
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> escapei =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> só assim pra eu reiniciar o pobre do meu computador
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o coitado é pior que servidor 24/7
<YanGM> Vou acessar o pc via ssh pelo celular
<YanGM> Adoro android por isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  da logo um pacman -Syu depois, pacman -S yaourt
<vitorlobo> :P
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> na verdade android tem nada a ver com isso ssh via celular existe faz tempo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> antes do android e ios existir
<YanGM> O que isso faz vitor?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, o yaourt entrou pros repositorios oficiais? saiu do aur?
<vitorlobo> YanGM, pacman -Syu atualiza o sistema
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, axo q n..deixa ver
<YanGM> iOS tem app de ssh? Apple deixa?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, então pacman -S yaourt não vai funcionar =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, sei lá mas mesmo que não tenha oficialmente não impede de botar =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, mas já se usava em ssh em dispositivos moveis antes do android
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não se falando só em iOS
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  digita ai nano /etc/pacman.conf
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  e adiciona isso ao fim da linha
<vitorlobo> [archlinuxfr]
<vitorlobo> Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/$arch
<vitorlobo> ctrl + o pra salvar, ctrl + x
<vitorlobo> depois dá
<vitorlobo> pacman -Sy yaourt
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  agora vai
<YanGM> Manda a url do da unicamp
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  o da unicamp n poe ae n
<YanGM> E manda no privado só o comando pra facilitar a cópia
<YanGM> Pow ele é o mais rápido que ja vi
<YanGM> Fica aqui perto acho
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  precisa n..ja ta em default
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, =D
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  o da unicamp ja ta ai
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  todos aqueles do tuto tao em default ja
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  eu vi isso depois
<YanGM> Mas tão no fim
<YanGM> Ele tenta os do começo primeiro
<vitorlobo> YanGM, veja nano /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  o da unicamp, e outros tao na lista dai do inicio
<vitorlobo> YanGM, n precisa adicionar nada no fim
<YanGM> Blz
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  so o nano /etc/pacman.conf
<vitorlobo> q vc adiciona o [archlinuxfr]
<vitorlobo>  Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/$arch
<vitorlobo> salva e manda um pacman -Sy yaourt
<vitorlobo> pra instalar
<YanGM> Perai
<YanGM> Ué
<YanGM> Não quer conectar via ssh
<YanGM> Nem via ip nem via host
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ping -c www.google.com
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  ping -c  2 www.google.com
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  tem conecxão?
<YanGM> Unknow host
<YanGM> Acabei de ver nele
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  digita dhcpcd eth0
<YanGM> Preciso fazer isso sempre?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  nao
<YanGM> Agora foi
<YanGM> Estranho
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  digita ai systemctl enable dhcpcd.service
<YanGM> Na instalação não precisou desse comando
<vitorlobo> YanGM, depois q vc digitar isso...vai conectar ao final do boot sempre
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  é normal dar isso
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  o comando systemctl enable dhcpcd.service funfo?
<YanGM> Failed
<YanGM> FailedFile ecistis
<YanGM> Exists
<vitorlobo> systemctl enable dhcpcd.service
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  da com root
<YanGM> Só tenho root
<vitorlobo> e  n funfo? systemctl enable dhcpcd.service ?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<YanGM> E o ssh não funfou
<vitorlobo> to perguntando o comando q falei po
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<YanGM> Connection refused
<vitorlobo> mas ta com conecxão ou n ta?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<YanGM> Aquele comando nao foi
<YanGM> Tá
<vitorlobo> axo q vc digitou errado hein
<vitorlobo> o comando ae
<vitorlobo> n tem sentido dhcpch eth0 funfar e esse outro n
<YanGM> Diz que o arquivo existe
<vitorlobo> systemctl enable dhcpcd.service nao é um arquivo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pro ssh funcionar tem que instalar o openssh
<vitorlobo> YanGM, pacman -S openssh
<YanGM> Instalado
<YanGM> Vou rebootar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não precisa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nem é windows essa bagaça auqi aheuahe
<YanGM> Então não funcionou o ssh
<nntp> tem q configurar
<YanGM> E reboot não funciona
<nntp> sudo reboot
<YanGM> Bla bla bla giving up
<YanGM> Só tenho root
<nntp> shutdown -rh now
<nntp> vamo ver se noa reboota
<YanGM> Ping funfou sem comandos lobão
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  o comando systemctl deve ter funfado e vc nem viu
<vitorlobo> YanGM, ele automatiza a conecxao com a net no fim do reboot
<nntp> ele nem deu reboot nao
<YanGM> Estranho comando funfar com erro
<YanGM> Mas blz
<YanGM> blzComo configura o open ssh?
<nntp> vo jogar um pouco
<nntp> flwq
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> flw
<YanGM> Flw
<nntp> ;awy
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, não precisa configurar não só instalar e iniciar o serviço
<YanGM> Ele deveria iniciar com o boot
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pra iniciar o serviço deve ser algo como systemctl enable sshd.service se não for vai la na wiki
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, no arch linux não é tão simples assim =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se voce não diz pra iniciar ele não inicia
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> só faz o que voce manda
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nada automatico
<YanGM> Cadete
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> a não ser que depois que mudaram pra systemd tenha mudado isso
<YanGM> O script que fiz pra iniciar meu server no debian não presta?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> isso é o fantastico do arch!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ter o sistema sempre na mã
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mão!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, depende do script
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas tenta fazer isso que eu falei
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> inciciar o ssh
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e tentar conectar
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell_%28Portugu%C3%AAs%29#Configurando_o_SSH
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> obvimamente tb o teu celular eo computador tem que estar na mesma rede
<YanGM> Claro
<YanGM> Deu o mesmo erro que o outro comando
<YanGM> Deve ter funcionado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pois tenta conecatar agora
<YanGM> Aff
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ssh root@ip.do.servidor.posilixo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ou então tenta isso como na wiki
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ssh -p port user@server-address
<YanGM> Olha isso http://www.imgur.com/qIfND.jpeg
<YanGM> Halt
<YanGM> Reboot
<YanGM> Mesma ladainha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> poweroff?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> se não der mete um halt -f
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que ele desliga tudo na tora
<YanGM> Não desliga
<YanGM> Nada de ssh também
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nem com halt -f?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nem com poweroff?
<YanGM> Halting
<YanGM> Halt -f nada
<YanGM> Mesma mensagem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> bem vindo ao mundo dos novatos no arch linux hehehee
<YanGM> Mesma coisa com poweroff
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  n axo q seja o arch n
<vitorlobo> o hardware dele q ta lixo mesmo
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> nunca vi isso
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  shutdown -r now
<YanGM> Debian rebootava
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  systemctl poweroff
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, é nada é instalação mal feita do arch mesmo =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ninguém instala arch de primeira e sai usando
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  instalei umas 6 vezes verdade
<YanGM> Cacete
<YanGM> O que ta errado?
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  a mermao
<vitorlobo> mete o dedo no resete do note
<vitorlobo> ja q isso n ta indo
<YanGM> Pelo menos como ativo o ssh
<YanGM> Minha bunda ta quadrads
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell_%28Portugu%C3%AAs%29#Configurando_o_SSH
<YanGM> Ctrl alt del mesma mensagem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> cara no meu tempo de ssh no arch linux num precisava configurar nada não era só instar o pacote  e inicializar o serviço só isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, segura o botão do power até desligar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<YanGM> Não vou poder segurar botao nenhum remotamente
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, é assim
<vitorlobo> systemctl start sshd
<vitorlobo> dai quando ele reboota
<vitorlobo> o ssh funfa automatico
<vitorlobo> dai mete um
<vitorlobo> rc.d start sshd
<vitorlobo> depois ssh root@ip.address.of.target
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, rc.d ainda funciona?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pensei que não tinha mais isso
<vitorlobo> tem
<YanGM> Funfa não
<YanGM> Rc.d
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  mas o posilixo ta dificultando as coisas pq mesmo ele instalando seguindo tutorial, n ta obedecendo os comandos basicos...nem reboot, nem shutdown nem poweroff
<vitorlobo> isso n tem sentido
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  oq q funfa nesse pc ai?
<vitorlobo> eis a questao
<vitorlobo> >.<
<YanGM> Ssh iniciado
<YanGM> Funfou
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, hardware não tem nada a ver com isso...se fosse despejo de memoria travamento lentidão ou coisas do tipo eu ate aceitaria, mas não aceitar um comando é software com certeza
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  é um MISTEEEEEERIOOOOOO
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, \o/
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  axo q o hd dele ta com uns badblock tenso
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> Pode até ser
<YanGM> Pela idade
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  pq vive dando crash nas repartiçoes
<YanGM> Como testo?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tem programa que testa a saude do disco
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas eu não sei o nome de nenhum
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<YanGM> Ajudo capacete
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> baixa a distro gparted live
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ela tem um monte de ferramenta pra HD
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> inclusive as de teste
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e é pequena a iso
<YanGM> Primeiro minha bunda vai descansar
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  pelo q eu saiba
<YanGM> Cansei daquela cadeira
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  vc tem q formatar o hd fisicamente
<vitorlobo> dizem q as formataçoes da vida
<YanGM> Vou tentando as coisas via ssh aqui
<vitorlobo> n fazem isso corretamente
<vitorlobo> mas ............
<vitorlobo> badblock pra mim sempre foi sinal de
<vitorlobo> vida inteligente morrendo
<vitorlobo> toda peça de pc tem seu tempo de vida
<vitorlobo> tem pc highlander nao
<YanGM> Kkkk
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  deve ser hemorroidas
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  deve ser tenso consulta em proctologista hein
<YanGM> É que eu emagreci
<vitorlobo> "dr..to com umas hemorroida tensa e agora?"
<vitorlobo> dr: vira a bunda o cu ai
<YanGM> Tô sem músculos
<vitorlobo> rapaz.........
<vitorlobo> uhahuahua
<YanGM> A bunda tá mais mole que água
<vitorlobo> YanGM, eu tbm emagreci to com esse problema
<vitorlobo> to sem bunda agora
<vitorlobo> perdi 18 kg's
<YanGM> Bate osso na madeira
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  botei o travisseiro pra sentar na cadeira
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> cadeira de madeira
<vitorlobo> ta loco
<YanGM> Perdi 16
<YanGM> Não adiantou
<YanGM> Será que eu devo continuar nesse arch?
<YanGM> Ou arrego e pego uma distro de server?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sinceramente se tu vai usar como server usa uma distro de server
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> arch é mais pra quem precisa de um hardawre potente otimizado atualizado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pra quem quer aprender como linux funciona "por dentro"!
<YanGM> Debian netinstall da problema com bootloader
<vitorlobo> arch é pra quem quer quebrar a cabeça e aprender com a pancada
<vitorlobo> basicamente isso
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, usa debian não
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, centOS
<YanGM> Grub não instala
<vitorlobo> mente um centOS msmo
<vitorlobo> ou suse
<YanGM> Ele é como?
<vitorlobo> sei la dizem q o susse é bom pra redes
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> melhor é o centOS mesmo
<vitorlobo> so q n sei dar o minimo suporte a centos ou suse rs
<YanGM> O centos
<vitorlobo> mas vc pode conseguir no #centos
<vitorlobo> com os gringos
<vitorlobo> canal deles vive cheio
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> centOS é um clone do red hat
<YanGM> Como é o redhat?
<YanGM> Só conheço de nome
<vitorlobo> YanGM, é um do chapeu vermelho ta ligado
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, como assim "como é"?
<vitorlobo> uahauhahuahua
<YanGM> Kkkk
<YanGM> Tipo
<YanGM> Como ele funciona, se é rolling release
<YanGM> Suporre
<YanGM> Facilidade de uso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> aaaaaaaaaa ta
<YanGM> Eai?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> red hat é a maior empresa e uma das mais antigas do linux são os servidores mais confiáveis do mundo com suporte profissional treinamento e o caramba funciona em sistema de versões igual o debia
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> os pacotes que ela usa são os rpm
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> equivalentes ao deb do debian
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o foco é na estabilidade e segurança do sistema
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o gerenciador de pacotes é o yum
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e o resto voce pode ler na wikipedia e no site do projeto =D
<YanGM> E a instalação? Em uma escala de 0 arch 10 ubuntu
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  se n rodar ai....
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o centOS como já foi dito é um clone gratuito do red rat enterprise linux
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  dai tu cria posilixo linux from stratch
<vitorlobo> q vai rodar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, instalação 8
<YanGM> Ai dor na alma
<vitorlobo> primeira distro q roda em fosseo do paraguay
<YanGM> From strach
<vitorlobo> o primeiro tablet brasileiro
<vitorlobo> é posilixo
<vitorlobo> eu fico pensando a grvidade da situação
<vitorlobo> fabricado aqui e caro pra diabo
<apecaesar> como posso arrumar a hora do hwclock a partir do localtime?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> apecaesar, ja leu o "man  hwclock"
<Ctrl-Alt-Del>  -w, --systohc
<Ctrl-Alt-Del>               Set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time.
<YanGM> Alguma distro pra server rolling release?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> -s, --hctosys
<Ctrl-Alt-Del>               Set the System Time from the Hardware Clock.
<apecaesar> já, e testei tudo isso
<apecaesar> consigo trocar o localtime a partir do hwclock , mas não o contrário
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, server e rolling release não combinam são extremos opostos
<apecaesar> na teoria o --systz deveria funcionar, correto? Mas na prática nada acontece
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> apecaesar, claro só se pode fazer uma das duas ações pq depois de executad os dois horários vão ser iguais
<vitorlobo> apecaesar,  hwclock --systohc --localtime
<YanGM> Então vou baixar o centos e ver se pelo menos boota
<apecaesar> de novo, o localtime ficou errado agora e igual ao hwclock
<apecaesar> é estranho isso tudo. Agora o hwclock está apontando para 2 horas atrás,
<apecaesar> mas meu fuso horário é SP,
<apecaesar> removo o /etc/localtime e relinko a partir do zoneinfo e o localtime fica certo, mas o hwclock errado
<vitorlobo> apecaesar,  hwclock --set --date="YYYY-MM-DD hh:mm:ss"
<apecaesar> o complicado disso ai é perder a precisão nos segundos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> apecaesar, ta usando ubuntu?
<apecaesar> se tivesse algo como --set --date="hh"+2
<apecaesar> tentei algo parecido com o acima descrito e deu certo!
<apecaesar> hwclock --set --date="h"+2
<YanGM_> link do CentOS?
<vitorlobo> apecaesar, hwclock --systohc --utc usa porai
<apecaesar> agora está ok. Adiantei 2 horas e depois dei um hwclock --hctosys --utc
<apecaesar> adiantei com esse comando:hwclock --set --date="h"+2
<apecaesar> assim mantem-se a precisão dos segundos e minutos
<YanGM_> Ctrl-Alt-Del: link do CentOS
<YanGM_> não encontro torrent
<apecaesar> ahuauhahua, googla aí
<apecaesar> http://centos.ufms.br/5.8/isos/i386/
<apecaesar> Não tenho certeza se essa é a ultima versão... qualquer coisa é só substituir com a devida versão
<YanGM_> 6.3
<YanGM_> minimal, livecd ou os 2 dvds?
<YanGM_> acho que vou de minimal
<apecaesar> vai de minimal
<YanGM_> opa
<YanGM_> tem netinstall
<YanGM> Silêncio
<YanGM> É só 4:24
<apecaesar> 4 da manha
<YanGM> Trabalhador acorda nesse horário
<YanGM> Anaconda
<YanGM> Lol
<apecaesar> e nerd vagabundo fica acordado até esse horário tmbm
<apecaesar> tipo aqueles nego que instala CentOS
<YanGM> Kkkkkk
<apecaesar> download manager bacana para linux?
<YanGM> Jdownloader
<apecaesar> leve?
<YanGM> Não posso confirmar
<YanGM> É em java
<apecaesar> pois é, imaginei... acho q já usei sim e era pesado
<apecaesar> to vendo o fatrat, vlw
<YanGM> CentOS tem instalação a mouse
<YanGM> Aaaah
<YanGM> Não é que eu queria uma distro hardcore
<YanGM> Tipo arch
<YanGM> Mas também não quero uma como ubuntu
<apecaesar> grupo errado
<apecaesar> mas pelo q me lembro a instalação do Cento n era a mouse
<apecaesar> instalei ele uns meses atrás
<YanGM> 6.3?
<apecaesar> precisa ser rpm-like?
<YanGM> Começou no teclado depois foi pro mouse
<YanGM> Netinstall
<apecaesar> aff... tenso. Mas deve ter um alternate
<YanGM> Não
<apecaesar> vish, foi no netinstall?
<xispirito> YanGM: lol, ainda aqui
<YanGM> Sim netinstall
<apecaesar> estranho...
<apecaesar> algo de errado
<apecaesar> lembro que foi toda pelo ncurses
<YanGM> Xispirito: tamos ae o/
<apecaesar> mas ai, instalador n eh problema, ne?
<apecaesar> qualquer coisa navega com TAB
<YanGM> Ta instalando mas...
<apecaesar> se o assunto é server a distro é excelente
<YanGM> Pra quem acabou de instalar um arch cagado
<apecaesar> ahuauhuauah, sem AIF?
<YanGM> Instalar algo tão fácil assim...
<YanGM> Caso de problema vou ver o tal de PUIAS
<apecaesar> arch sem AIF é tenso, o meu instalei assim, sem AIF
<apecaesar> estou saindo, flw
<YanGM> Pronto, to forever alone
<xispirito> ha, caiu
<xispirito> para variar
<YanGM> Centos demora pra dar boot sempre?
<xispirito> demora mais que os outros YanGM
<xispirito> ele é meio que gigante
<YanGM> D'oh
<YanGM> Bom
<YanGM> Conectei via ssh
<YanGM> Agora é a hora do show
<YanGM> Nem sei por onde começar
<xispirito> eu começaria configurando =D
<YanGM> É
<YanGM> Mas o que?
<xispirito> o que for usar
<YanGM> Checklist:
<YanGM> Server time machine, dns, ftp, samba, minecraft
<YanGM> Começaria por qual?
<xispirito> server time machine
<YanGM> Server dns com bloqueador de ads
<xispirito> porque é importante para os outros
<YanGM> Mas é externo
<YanGM> Tipo, não é pro server, é pro meu note
<xispirito> um firewall também seria um bom começo
<YanGM> O roteador já serve de firewall
<YanGM> Rodando orgulhosamente openwrt
<xispirito> bom, vou trabalhar
<YanGM> Trabalhar?
<YanGM> Que coisa tediosa
<xispirito> é, não queria, mas é a vida
<YanGM> Ganhar dinheiro pra comer e talz
<YanGM> Chato
<xispirito> sim, muito
<xispirito> fui
<vitorlobo> YanGM, http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br batendo forte nos usuarios mente fechada
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> Hehe
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  émeu o blog rs
<YanGM> Eu gosto do invasor zim
<YanGM> Desses desenhos da nick antigos
<YanGM> Os novos... da desgosto
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  tem um humor negro e mensagens subliminares no desenho
<vitorlobo> mtu legais
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> Vdd
<vitorlobo> ae
<vitorlobo> vou dormir
<vitorlobo> pra n virar zumbi
<vitorlobo> boa noite ae
<YanGM> Aquilo deve fuzilar as crianças
<YanGM> Mas eu gosto
<YanGM> Blz
<YanGM> Acho que vou tambem
<YanGM> Nao quero ser zombie
<YanGM> Fui
<Guest55388> bom dia, alguém acordado?
<paladinn> feliz natal galera
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<pauloolhos> ...
<pauloolhos> Pra quem gosta
<pauloolhos> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<pauloolhos> Digita ai no terminal
<paladinn> e
<pauloolhos> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia a todos
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas
<paladinn> oi
<Dane> Galera, Feliz Natal ai para todo mundo!
<paladinn> aee
<Dane> :)
<d70> alguem sabe algum emulador, ou como usar uma VM de android para testar apps?
<brandomota> bom dia rapaziada,feliz natal!
<paladinn> d70 tio google responde essa
<d70> paladinn, o tio já respondeu , oq queria mesmo, era testar um player de video, oq é melhor testar no proprio aparelho mesmo, questão de hardware/drivers.. ;)
<ron7> daee
<ron7> feliz natal
<ron7> //teste
<brandomota> galera,alguém sabe a ppa do xfce? t^o querendo adicionar ao meu xubuntu pra atualizar o xfce dele,valeu pela ajuda
<xGrind> brandomota, calmae q ja te envio
<xGrind> voce usa qual versao do xubuntu?
<brandomota> 12.04
<xGrind> quer por o xfce 4.10?
<brandomota> 12.04.1,pra ser mais preciso
<brandomota> sim mano
<xGrind> calmae
<xGrind> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 -y && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brandomota> muito obrigado mano,valeu mesmo
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> brandomota, é vc q acabou de postar no forum?
<brandomota> sim,sou eu,bmota
<xGrind> to vendo aki :D
<brandomota> se um dia tu ver um bmota,com certeza é eu
<brandomota> se não tiver um sósia meu nesse mundo chamado internet rsrsrsrs
<xGrind> eu ja usei esse ppa do xfce uma vez, mas preferia deixar o xubuntu como está mesmo, pra nao dar problema depois
<xGrind> xgrind tb só tem eu \o/
<xGrind> desde a epoca da brasnet
<brandomota> eu ia testar o 4.20,gosto de mecher no linx,deixar bem estilizado rsrsrsrs
<xGrind> 4.20? o.O
<xGrind> mas nem saiu ainda
<brandomota> foi mal mano a net tá horrível nesse natal
<brandomota> xGrind : uma vez achei outro brando mota no facebook,é americano
<xGrind> kk sosia
<xGrind> ja assistiu: hackers, piratas de computador?
<sergio_br2> caraca, maldito coding hibrido do XChat de vcs, rsrsrs
<xGrind> sergio_br2, ta com problema ainda? kk
<sergio_br2> e maldito Empathy q não reconhece esse trem direito, rsrs
<xGrind> coloca um Xchat ae
<sergio_br2> mano, vou dar uma olhada no report de bug
<sergio_br2> assustei com esse XChat, muitas opções
<brandomota> o xchat é bom,tô com ele aki
<brandomota> aprendi uns truques nele também
<brandomota> sergio_br2 o empathy conecta no facebook?
<sergio_br2> conecta sim!
<brandomota> é emlhor q o gwibber?
<sergio_br2> no XChat conecta? eu só não consigo falar com o pessoal comigo offline
<sergio_br2> toda vez q entro no face pelo empathy, eu fico obrigatoriamente on-line para todos
<sergio_br2> Gwibber é um lixo para Facebook...
<brandomota> rsrsrsrs,eu uso pindin
<sergio_br2> só é bom para twitter
<xGrind> brandomota, qq coisa é melhor que gwibber :D
<xGrind> gwibber é muito lento
<brandomota> xgrind : tem o poly pra twitter,muito bom
<xGrind> pra msn, eu uso pidgin + msn pecan
<xGrind> pra twitter eu usava hotot, mas agora uso poly por ser mais leve e brasileiro :)
<brandomota> ply é bom demais,nunca vi relatos dele travando
<xGrind> abro msn, facebook e gtalk pelo pidgin
<sergio_br2> cara, alguém marcou o bug do empathy como incompleto... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/685067
<brandomota> pra feeds eu uso o liferea,email o thunderbird e gosto do opera também
<sergio_br2> alguém q usa Empathy, entra no link por favor
<xGrind> pra feeds eu uso firefox mesmo
<sergio_br2> o liferea é legal
<brandomota> liferea é leve,estável e bem fácil de organizar
<sergio_br2> cara, a canonical se preocupa tanto com novidades... e fica um monte de programas funcionando porcamente...
<brandomota> infelismente parece ser verdade.....
<sergio_br2> Empathy, Gwibber...
<sergio_br2> LTS que não atualiza o LibreOffice de vez em quando...
<brandomota> o kubuntu usa um programa muito bom,só não tô lembrando o nome dele agora
<brandomota> ele conecta em tudo,facebook,msn....
<sergio_br2> o Brasero também, falar p vc viu...
<brandomota> eu não uso ele, prefiro xburn
<brandomota> o brasero é bonitinho,mas não gostei,não achei onde diminui a velocidade da gravação
<brandomota> e ouvir dizer q tem uns bugs
<sergio_br2> dá para diminuir sim a velocidade no brasero
<sergio_br2> brasero tem uns bugs nervosos...
<sergio_br2> sei lá, acaba de lançar uma versão, e os caras já estão pensando na outra...
<sergio_br2> isso me irrita
<brandomota> poderiam corrigir os bugs primeiro,né?
<sergio_br2> podiam resolver esses problemas mesmo...
<brandomota> tava vendo um tópico no fórum de um cara que tava com uns problemas nele,e eu indiquei o xburn
<sergio_br2> é bom mesmo esse xburn?
<xGrind> eu tb prefiro xfburn
<sergio_br2> vish, não tem na Central de programas
<xGrind> tem sim
<sergio_br2> ah ta
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install xfburn
<sergio_br2> é Xfburn
<sergio_br2> já achei, valeu
<brandomota> é,sempre me confundo com os nomes,foi mal
<sergio_br2> bacana, parece simples como o Brasero
<brandomota> é porque tô no mint,pois senão eu tinha lebrado do nome correto galera
<sergio_br2> o K3B é bom, mas é meio dificil de mexer, para um usuário inexperiente
<brandomota> k3b tem bastantes funções,que podem confundir a primeira vista
<sergio_br2> aham
<sergio_br2> mas para quem sabe o q está fazendo, ele é bom
<xGrind> eu ja usei nero pra linux
<brandomota> o xfburn (agora acertei) faz bastante coisa,me acosmei a ele
<sergio_br2> soft proprietário não, rsrs
<sergio_br2> basta os q tenho aqui
<sergio_br2> tipo skype
<brandomota> nero é bom,no windows,paguei uma nota por ele
<sergio_br2> nero é bom, mas é pesado
<sergio_br2> usava um outro no windows, muito leve, esqueci o nome
<brandomota> mas um que comprei e até hoje tá lacrado na caixa foi o windows vista home basic,tá lá,guardado
<sergio_br2> windows vista? queima esse negócio
<brandomota> me custou uns 300 contos
<sergio_br2> aff
<sergio_br2> vc tá é louco
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<brandomota> um louco consiente kkkkkk
<sergio_br2> espero nunca ter q comprar um windows na minha vida, com esse dinheiro ajudo a manter distros e programas
<brandomota> serve muito bem de peso de papel
<sergio_br2> tipo o Libre, que está em campanha
<brandomota> eu consegui trazer 4 colegas do ms office pro libre
<sergio_br2> legal
<sergio_br2> o libre não perde muito
<sergio_br2> dá para fazer mta coisa
<brandomota> já é um começo
<brandomota> e o office da ms não importa em pdf,ponto pro libre
<sergio_br2> falta uns recursos, e falta renovarem a GUI dele
<sergio_br2> o Libre já exporta em pdf há séculos, muito antes da M$
<brandomota> pra mim se funciona bem,pode ser até em linha de comando
<artefinalistajr> alguem ja instalou impressora fiscal no ubuntu?
<sergio_br2> ah cara, o Libre para monitores widescreen não fica bom
<brandomota> mas vai melhorar,com certesa no 4.0
<sergio_br2> impressora fiscal não... qual o modelo, porta de comunicação? Cite mais informações
<sergio_br2> ahh, sei lá viu brandomota
<artefinalistajr> epson mt -t81 com1
<sergio_br2> com1 é RS-232?
<artefinalistajr> ja fiz td sobre portas seriais mas nao acha a impressora
<sergio_br2> puts, é epson...
<sergio_br2> to procurando aqu
<sergio_br2> aqui
<artefinalistajr> fazendo testes para um sistema de automação comercial
<brandomota_> que coisa,a tim tirou o dia pra me derrubar,só pode, sergio_br2
<sergio_br2> artefinalistajr: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/vivaolinux/mini-impressora-TMT81-no-ubunto
<sergio_br2> ajuda isso?
<sergio_br2> artefinalistajr: vamos ver se o Ubuntu está reconhecendo a porta RS232:
<sergio_br2> digite lspci em um terminal
<artefinalistajr> ja fiz isso tbm sem sucesso sergio
<sergio_br2> é cara, epson é problematica com linux... os caras não desenvolvem drivers para a nossa plataforma
<Ricardo__> solucao ==> dual boot
<sergio_br2> veja se isso ajuda: http://epsontmt-81ubuntu.blogspot.com.br/
<brandomota> tem um site que tem drivers pra linux,peraí
<artefinalistajr> eh ta osso.. rsss no win ela nao eh instalada... so aponto o caminho pelo acbrteste
<artefinalistajr> rs....jah dei umas boas voltas no google antes de entrar aqui...
<vitorlobo> a questão aí...é que muita gente vai dizer " mas o libre é bugado" porque não abre corretamente dentro do MS OFFICE. Porque o libre que é bugado e não o contrario?
<sergio_br2> artefinalistajr: veja se o último link resolve
<brandomota> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102301.0.html   veja esse tópico,entre no site citado e veja se lá tem um driver pra sua epson
<brandomota> vitorlobo : isso é um dos pontos de vista
<vitorlobo> o MS office teve q responder judicialmente para disponibilizar um formato genérico além do .doc..evitando assim o monopólio ....no caso, seria o .docx
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: vejo o pessoal tentando abrir .doc e .docx no Libre, e reclamam dele... bugado é os padrões da M$ e a cabeça do individuo
<artefinalistajr> o tuto do blogspot eu fiz conf ok mas assim que eu tentei imp algo a porta se perdeu e tive que reiniciar
<sergio_br2> artefinalistajr: vc tentou esse link http://epsontmt-81ubuntu.blogspot.com.br/
<brandomota> depende do usuário,se ele usa windows ou se usa linux,a microsoft fez um padrão que só abririra corretament no ms office,por achar quesó iriam usar ele
<sergio_br2> para falar a verdade, eu não sei como faz para reconhecer rs-232 no linux. Tem comando para isso, tipo lspci ?
<artefinalistajr> fiz sim Sergio
<brandomota> tenta usar o programa hardinfo,e ir na secção printers
<sergio_br2> humm, hardinfo, é verdade, ele reconhece todo o hardware do computador. E hardinfo tem interface para interagir
<brandomota> e  é prático...
<artefinalistajr> boa
<artefinalistajr> vou tentar aqui e ja informo
<brandomota> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<artefinalistajr> instalado porem nao consigo acessar
<sergio_br2> artefinalistajr: vc pode postar esse tipo de dúvida no http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ , pois esse é um tipo de dúvida que demora para aparecer alguém q saiba ajudar... bom, não sei né, talvez aqui tenha alguém, mas tem q dar sorte da pessoa estar logada.
<sergio_br2> consegue abrir o HardInfo?
<brandomota> chame pelo terminal
<brandomota> ou procure no menu
<artefinalistajr> no terminal ele da erro
<sergio_br2> artefinalistajr: vc está usando qual Ubuntu?
<artefinalistajr> 12.10 sergio
<sergio_br2> qual o erro que está dando no hardinfo? copie aqui do terminal
<sergio_br2> no 12.04 ele funciona bem
<artefinalistajr> (process:3255): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING (recursed) **: Unable to get session bus: A conexão está fechadaAbortado (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<sergio_br2> me diz uma coisa, vc está tentando usar o Ubuntu 12.10 em ambiente de produção, ou é em casa mesmo?
<artefinalistajr> trabalho
<artefinalistajr> mas esta na versao digamos crua...
<brandomota> lshw-gtk    procure por esse programa
<sergio_br2> é cara, em ambientes tipo trabalho o 12.04 é mais indicado... o 12.10 é mto bugado ainda... o 12.04 é LTS
<artefinalistajr> so fazendo testes para versao de PDV (caixa)
<brandomota> o programa q citei é parecido com o everest,do windwos
<artefinalistajr> consegui o hardinfo pelo painel
<artefinalistajr> no printers found
<sergio_br2> vcs vão comprar as impressoras ainda? ou já tem bastante aí? pq pode ser mais viável escolher outra impressora que seja compatível com Linux
<brandomota> recomendo hp,barata,boa e compatível
<brandomota> ondetrabalho tá na base de 50,00 até 1.000
<sergio_br2> agora se vcs tiverem 200 impressoras dessas da epson... aí não dá né
<artefinalistajr> essa eh para testes... mas segundo a impresa eh o modelo padrao comercializado
<artefinalistajr> empresa... desculpe... net
<artefinalistajr> rs
<sergio_br2> e a troca para Ubuntu é curiosidade sua ou é politica da empresa? pq esse negocio aí tem q ser melhor estruturado, tipo escolha do Ubuntu 12.04, escolha de hardware compatível, consultoria especializada na área de migração para software livre...
<sergio_br2> se não, vai ficar dando murro em ponta de faca com esses hardwares aí...
<artefinalistajr>  a empresa possui suporte para o sistema, mas muitos usuarios acabam vitimas de virus no caixas, e ai jah viu...
<sergio_br2> humm, sei. E a empresa tá querendo adotar Ubuntu então?
<artefinalistajr> trava o comercio todo ate o acesso remoto determinar oque esta acontecendo....
<brandomota> então lhe recomendo hardwares intel,impressoras hp,se não for falar demais
<sergio_br2> pois é, não querendo meter muito a colher aí, mas é o que o brandomota falou mesmo
<artefinalistajr> entao resolveram testar o sistema um OS mais confiavel e digamos menos acessivel para clientes curiosos etc..
<artefinalistajr> isso a empresa quer adotar o Ubuntu para os PDVs
<artefinalistajr> e talves servidores tambem..
<brandomota> qualquer dúvida pode perguntar,eu sou técnico em hardware,e sei um pouco sobre compatibilidade,por sempre testar um livecd nos pcs dos clientes,quando o pc vem sem iniciar
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/windows-8-fail.html win8 fail
<sergio_br2> é a mesma coisa que abrir uma lanhouse com Ubuntu e placas de vídeo ATI... tipo, vc sabe que não vai dar certo... se ao menos fosse placas onboard da Intel ou placas da Nvidia, manja? Para mudar para o Ubuntu, não adianta ficar nesses hardwares sem suporte para linux...
<artefinalistajr> sim, eu creio que com o sucesso da migração do sistema de caixas a empresa adote tambem os HW compativeis
<brandomota> se for usar placas de rede sem fio, as realtek ,atheros,são boas,não tive problemas
<artefinalistajr> bom vou seguir o conselho e testar no 12.04
<sergio_br2> o 12.04 é mais indicado para o que vcs estão pensando
<brandomota> ele tem suporte por 5 anos,opte sempre or lts,mais tempo sem precisar instalar uma nova versão,e são masi estáveis
<sergio_br2> e dá para mudar o desktop, tipo trocar o Unity por Unity 2D ou por XFCE
<artefinalistajr> ok Sergio e Brandomota... vlw pelas dicas...
<brandomota> tem versões já modificadas,o xubuntu,o kubuntu,o lubuntu, com xfce,kde e lxde,respectivamente,sobreo unity2d,é só instalar
<sergio_br2> aham, é isso mesmo brandomota
<artefinalistajr> vou revisar a maquina que me deram para testes e ver se eh compativel com linux....em seguida prossigo com os testes
<brandomota> caiu denovo rsrsrsrs
<sergio_br2> artefinalistajr: aconselho vc postar no http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ e no http://ubuntuforums.org/ pode ser que encontre algo lá, de compatibilidade com essa impressora epson
<artefinalistajr> vou tomar um café e começar o trabalho duro....
<artefinalistajr> boas festas ae pra voces..!!
<sergio_br2> e aconselho passar aqui de vez em quando também, até aparecer alguem q saiba mexer com isso aí
<brandomota> instalar o ubuntu não demora mais de 15 minutos,dá pra tomar uns dois cafészinhos
<brandomota> boas festas e feliz 2013
<artefinalistajr> vlw....
<artefinalistajr> ok apareço aqui novamente com toda certeza...
<brandomota> sergio_br2 tu tá usando o xchat?
<YanGM> boa tarde amigos da rede globo
<YanGM> xGrind: o/
<xGrind> YanGM, \o
<YanGM> estou com CentOS Server basic e acabo de instalar o bind
<brandomota> ué,já voltou a fórmula1???
<brandomota> o/
<YanGM> vish não funcionou
<YanGM> vou ver outro tuto
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/enlightenment-17-e17.html
<YanGM> vitorlobo: tô gostando desse CentOS
<YanGM> único problema é que demora pra iniciar
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  se te servir é oq importa
<YanGM> vitorlobo: servidor tem que servir né
<YanGM> ba dum tiss
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  mas no posilixo , nunca se sabe
<brandomota> positivo tem seu lado bom....
<brandomota> quando eu descobrir eu falo
<YanGM> brandomota: nem lixão aceita
<vitorlobo> brandomota, se fosse barato.........mas n é
<brandomota> dá pra desmontar e vender as peças,nem tud se perde
<YanGM> fiz a cagada de comprar quando era criança
<brandomota> eu tô afim de comprar um acer,edição limitada,o ferrari
<brandomota> vi um de segunda mão,muito show
<YanGM> 15-7=8
<YanGM> tinha 8 anos quando cometi o erro de comprar um posilixo
<YanGM> coitado de mim, nem sabia o que me esperava
<brandomota> meu primeiro pc eu comprei com 14 anos,com meu emprego d aprendiz
<YanGM> brandomota: meu primeiro pc foi um outro pior, que tinha ruindows 98
<YanGM> eu deveria ter uns 5 anos na [epoca
<YanGM> se tivesse vindo com linux hoje eu já seria um guru
<brandomota> YanGM, esse pc era roxo,e tinha win98
<YanGM> o meu era um bege sujo
<YanGM> usado
<YanGM> net discada nos fins de semana
<brandomota> eu tive q pintar,e procurei as peças dele originais,ele é dell,todo intel
<YanGM> aquele barulho esquizofrênico de modem
<brandomota> parece que tá tendo um infarto com um apito na boca kkkkk
<YanGM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsNaR6FRuO0
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  tu tem 15 anos?
<YanGM> tenho
<vitorlobo> novo
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> tenho 27
<brandomota> eu tenho 17,
<vitorlobo> tudo pimpolho
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<brandomota> kkkkkk,jardim da infância,
<YanGM> tem aquele desenho da disney
<YanGM> dois dois muloques inventores
<YanGM> vocês não são muito jovens para isso?
<YanGM> auhauaha
<brandomota> é,todo mundo fala isso kkkkk
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  tem q idade?
<sistematico> 28
<vitorlobo> é..nem todos são tao jovens assim rs
<brandomota> temos que respeitar os mais velhos kkkkkk
<YanGM> brandomota: pois é
<YanGM> devemos aprender com os dinossauros do linux
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ja viu os desenvolvedores do mageia?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ja
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  eram do madriva
<vitorlobo> parte deles
<xGrind> tudo tiozão ja . acho q o mais novo deve ter uns 50
<vitorlobo> xGrind, me assusta é gente nova demais desenvolvendo distro
<vitorlobo> dai sai um biglinux........
<vitorlobo> um ......hanna montana linux
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<brandomota> hanna montana? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> biglinux, bieber linux, brlix
<xGrind> brlix é mais pesado e mais bugado que windows vist
<xGrind> vista
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  to zuando n http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<vitorlobo> auhahuahahaahuaaa
<brandomota> essa coisa existe msmo???car,passei muito tempo internado mesmo .......
<vitorlobo> existe
<vitorlobo> fork do kubuntu
<xGrind> brandomota, existe Ubuntu Satanico tb kk
<brandomota> eita!
<vitorlobo> se isso vira moda
<vitorlobo> prevejo.....
<vitorlobo> restart linux
<vitorlobo> vixi
<brandomota> navegaremos por águas misteriosas companheiros!
<vitorlobo> brandomota, o arch , gentoo, slackware e outros...nos protegerá dessas coisas
<vitorlobo> ninguém cria um fork destes com uma temática dessas
<xGrind> vitorlobo, oq vc acha do mageia?
<YanGM> pow
<vitorlobo> a dificuldade de instalação destes, é uma barreira contra as forças do mal
<brandomota> kkkkk
<YanGM> nem todos os jovens são assim também
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ta top nas parada de sucesso...deve ser bom n testei
<YanGM> eu ouço o bom e velho rock
<brandomota> tô vendo piratas do caribe demais
<brandomota> pra mim qualquer coisa menos funk
<brandomota> curto não
<brandomota> mas respeito quem gosta
<YanGM> não respeito quem gosta de funk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, até o mandriva vai usar o mageia nos servidores :D
<YanGM> é o tipo de pessoa que ouve isso no ônibus, que te assalta, etc.
<brandomota> eu tentei criar um liveusb do mageia mas nunca consigo
<vitorlobo> xGrind, axo q o mandriva ta sendo mantido somente pela comunidade n tenho certeza
<YanGM> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/DNS-Cache-no-Bind9?pagina=3
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  tem um filme melhor q piratas do caribe q é de piratas
<vitorlobo> brandomota, procura ae se chama: PIRATES
<vitorlobo> a capa tem umas loiras peitudas gostosas
<YanGM>  ## Aqui você deve informar o endereço da sua rede ou o ip das máquinas que podem utilizar este DNS
<YanGM> eu tenho que colocar cada ip?
<brandomota> YanGM,meu irmão quase bate num desses,ele sabe muai thai
<brandomota> tentou roubar ele
<YanGM> ou só 192.168.1.0?
<YanGM> opa...
<YanGM> acho que entendi uma coisa
<YanGM> mudo o allow query pra any
<YanGM> e tiro aquele código
<xGrind> brandomota, pra passar o mageia pro pendrive, vc tem q usar o comando dd
<xGrind> dd if=mageia.iso of=/dev/sdb
<brandomota> eu tentei com o unetbootin,lili,etc e não deu
<xGrind> unetbootin só serve pra .deb
<brandomota> o lili e yumi parece q tbm
<YanGM> cansei de programinha
<YanGM> só vou no dd também
<YanGM> problema se você estiver no ruindows
<YanGM> aí não tem dd
<brandomota> mas inicia como um cd,ou tenho que indicar ao syslinux onde tá o iniciável?
<vitorlobo> converti meu irmao e mae a linux
<xGrind> no windows eu uso um programa  q nem precisa instalar
<vitorlobo> converterei futura namorada
<vitorlobo> amigos
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> Universal USB
<vitorlobo> dificil é converter o mercado..empresários old school conservadores
<vitorlobo> af
<YanGM> eu conheço um cara que pensava que rock oldschool era os caras tocando rock com uniforme escolar antigo
<brandomota> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<YanGM> motoqueiro
<YanGM> tinha que ser
<adiaswin> amigos criei outro usuario e removi o e17
<sergio_br2> alterei de Incomplete para Confirmed neste bug, o problema aconteceu com 2 pessoas diferentes, em duas versões diferentes do Ubuntu, não é possível que alguém mude esse negócio para Incomplete de novo. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/685067
<brandomota> e aí? funcionou adiaswin?
<adiaswin> mas ainda nao conssigo logar
<adiaswin> brando parece que quando eu tento logar com o meu usuario o x nao inicia
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, parte pra outra interface grafica
<adiaswin> so conssigo logar no modo texto
<sergio_br2> Alguém aí que usar o Empathy para chat, dê uma ajuda por favor no link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/685067
<brandomota> e iniciando ele manualmente? startx?
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ubuntu mesmo?
<adiaswin> estou no unity no usuario test
<adiaswin> sim 12.10
<adiaswin> brando o comando nao da resposta
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,      sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  depois     sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  e depois     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  depois vc da reboot e testa
<adiaswin> ok men irei tentar
<adiaswin> pera ai
<brandomota> galera,daqui a duas horas e meia eu vou sair,e volto depois de uns 15 minutos
<adiaswin> se eu der estes comandos irei ficar sem o x
<adiaswin> nao e
<brandomota> sim adiaswin,depois reinstala e configura,com o vitor falou
<sistematico> adiaswin: Só o seu usuário que não loga?
<adiaswin> e
<sistematico> adiaswin: O usuário test loga?
<adiaswin> so ele o convidado loga e o test tambem
<sistematico> Então o problema não é no X.
<sistematico> adiaswin: Crie um novo usuário e mova seus arquivos pessoais e pronto.
<adiaswin> nao a outro modo
<adiaswin> de recuperar meu usuario
<sistematico> adiaswin: Há, fazer um monte de coisa que dará no mesmo lugar.
<sistematico> adiaswin: Você não vai perder seu usuário.
<adiaswin> ok men
<adiaswin> vou migrar tudo aqui
<sistematico> adiaswin: Mova os arquivos pessoais pro novo(todos os arquivos, não as confgurações), renomeie a pasta do usuário antigo pra qualquer nome, apague o usuário antigo do /etc/passwd e /etc/group ou usando o userdel e crie seu usuário antigo com o adduser e o mesmo nome antigo.
<sistematico> adiaswin: Sacou?
<adiaswin> sequei
<sistematico> adiaswin: Use o userdel ou deluser ao invés de mexer direto no passwd e group.
<sistematico> Pode ser que dê problema se você apagar o que não deve.
<sistematico> adiaswin: E renomeie a pasta do seu user antes, senão ela será apagada com o userdel.
<brandomota> galera,alguém sabe se tem como usar o facebook messenger no linux?via wine ou se tem versão ou programa similar?
<adiaswin> cara tenho um problema serio
<adiaswin> nao conssigo copiar nada do usuario antigo
<sistematico> brandomota: O Facebook usa XMPP, você pode usar qualquer cliente que seja compatível com esse protocolo.
<brandomota> não,mas que apareca as notificações
<sistematico> adiaswin: sudo chown -R user_novo /home/pasta_do_user_velho
<adiaswin> ok
<YanGM> brandomota: no ubuntu o empathy algo assim conecta ao fb
<brandomota> ok,
<sistematico> adiaswin: Pidgin, Empathy, Gajim e uma infinidade de clientes.
<sistematico> brandomota: Pidgin, Empathy, Gajim e uma infinidade de clientes.
<brandomota> é,mas eu queria um que desse pra postar lá tbm,sem ser o gwibber
<Creto> eu posto no facebook com o pidgin
<brandomota> tem como creto?tem que instalar alguma coisa?
<YanGM> putz n'ao consigo meter um server dns nesse pc de jeito nenhum
<YanGM> 3 tutoriais furados até agora
<adiaswin> velho creto no irc
<adiaswin> legal
<YanGM> ferrei meu servidor
<YanGM> não pinga mais nem o google
<YanGM> mechendo com dns
<Creto> frequentava mais aqui adiaswin hoje não mais vim mesmo para saber se irão ou não tomar providências com o canal
<adiaswin> ja tomarao colega
<adiaswin> agora as coisas estao melhores aqui
<Creto> quem disse?
<Creto> já fez o teste?
<adiaswin> como assim o teste
<Creto> pararam de chamar palavrões constantemente aqui?
<adiaswin> sim
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  tenta dhcpcd eth0 depois pingar
<adiaswin> bem pelo menos eu nao vi mais aqui desde a espulçao do rudolf
<YanGM> vitorlobo: tava mechendo com dns
<YanGM> tô dentro dele via ssh
<vitorlobo> Creto,  espero q vc saia e nunca mais volte
<YanGM> nesse momento
<vitorlobo> sério
<adiaswin> porque
<adiaswin> men o creto e uma boa pessoa
<brandomota> com certeza
<Creto> vitorlobo: então aqui você é um que transforma em zona
<YanGM> rebootei e voltou a funcionar
<Creto> parabéns então pra ti
<adiaswin> ah esta nao
<adiaswin> calma men
<vitorlobo> Creto, e vc é um dos mocinhos? sou vilain
<vitorlobo> lol
<vitorlobo> muahahahaa
<adiaswin> aposto que e uma brincadeira dele
<Creto> não tu é um desocupado
<YanGM> alguém sabe de um tutorial decente de dns caching para centos?
<adiaswin> afinal e vespera de natal
<brandomota> galera,bora acalmar os ânimos,é natal
<Creto> não sou cristão brandomota
<vitorlobo> to calmo o.o
<vitorlobo> comemorar o natal n é ser Cristão
<brandomota> Creto,respeito sua posição,
<YanGM> eita, ubuntu-br não é canal de fight
<adiaswin> pois e
<YanGM> é canal de tontos como eu pedirem ajuda com as burradas que fazem no linux
<vitorlobo> Creto, acalme teus animos ngm ta afim de briga aqui
<vitorlobo> -.-
<adiaswin> vitorlobo voce começou a briga
<adiaswin> nao estou te acusando
<adiaswin> apenas falando a verdade
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  comecei pq disse q espero q ele vá embora e nunca mais volte?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> isso é começar uma briga?
<vitorlobo> lol
<sistematico> Nossa mano.
<sistematico> Nem dia 24 de dezembro?
<adiaswin> desde que se afenda outro colega sim
<sistematico> Bah
<YanGM> vão resolver isso em uma partida de minecraft crianças
<sistematico> g-zus
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, ele n me pareceu ofendido
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, e me retrucou chamando-me de baderneiro
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<YanGM> bardeneiro nossa tô na escola
<YanGM> vamos esquecer isso
<brandomota> concordo
<YanGM> faz de conta que não aconteceu
<YanGM> vamos falar de uma coisa boa
<vitorlobo> vamos resolver isso no.........
<adiaswin> concordo
<vitorlobo> pedra papel ou tesoura?
<vitorlobo> -.-
<YanGM> da iogurteira top therm
<YanGM> se vocês tivessem uma iogurteira top therm isso não acontecia
<YanGM> porque o seus intestinos estariam regulados
<vitorlobo> eu carregava umas lancheiras sinistras na minha infancia
<vitorlobo> parecia um bully de café
<brandomota> ou uma tecpix,a câmera mais vendida do brasil!
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<sistematico> Creto: Procura ali ->
<YanGM> mais vendida que ninguém usa!
<sistematico> Creto: A providencia está em fase de testes, fique frio ;)
<Creto_> procurar o que sistematico?
<brandomota> eu já vi uma,é verdade
<sistematico> Isso.
<vitorlobo> Creto_,  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FjsKRcPzkBg/TWBXva9qnLI/AAAAAAAAAdI/QAlfvA9A_cw/s1600/cachaca_providencia1490.jpg
<vitorlobo> toma ae a providência
<vitorlobo> :d
<sistematico> Creto_: Viu?
<vitorlobo> ;D
<adiaswin> eh se prepare brando teremos problemas no forum
<YanGM> kkkkkk
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Calma mano.
<YanGM> Providência
<brandomota> adiaswin,sobre oque?
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Hoje é 24, calma, calma.
<Creto_> o que sistematico
<adiaswin> o canal irc
<YanGM> tem uma que é Juízo
<vitorlobo> to calmo
<adiaswin> veremos mais um topico la falando da morte deste canal
<sistematico> Creto_: De novo, pra você!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Creto_: Viu?
<Creto_> continuo não entendendo
<adiaswin> cara e melhor nem entender
<sistematico> Creto_: Então deixa pra lá.
<adiaswin> amigos acalmem os animos
<adiaswin> porfavor
<Creto_> a unica coisa que sei realmente é que isso tá uma zona
<YanGM> qual servidor DNS vocês usam?
<sistematico> OpenDNS, Google, Vivo.
<sistematico> YanGM: nslookup
<YanGM> Ctrl-Alt-Del: o/
<sistematico> YanGM: set type=ns
<sistematico> YanGM: oi.com.br
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM, =D
<sistematico> Troque esse oi.com.br pela sua operadora.
<YanGM> eu estava usand o Giga DNS
<YanGM> mas agora que vou ter o meu
<YanGM> queria saber de um muito bom pra forwadar
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  http://desenblogue.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/938eb90b726aac12da821682386be7c5.jpg
<vitorlobo> ejejejejejejeeje
<vitorlobo> YanGM, presente de natal
<vitorlobo> :D
<YanGM> vitorlobo: piada super nova :o
<vitorlobo> YanGM, sempre reciclando....gogoball jaja ta de volta
<vitorlobo> do gugu
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Essa semana teve um OP que tomou BAN aqui por muito menos.
<paladinn> kkk
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Abre seu olho com piadinha de mal gosto porque tu pode se dar mal.
<paladinn> op q tomou ban é engraçado
<vitorlobo> sistematico, ai q meda
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> sistematico, rudolf
<hggdh> vitorlobo: por favor pare com isto
<adiaswin> cara o rudolf que tomou um ban na cara
<buribu> tem alguma distro especial de natal?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, isso?
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ele se baniu ne
<hggdh> vitorlobo: por favor, leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  to ciente
<sabrewolf> se continuarem a dar marquem para esses moleques no #ubuntu-br ai é que a distro cai em decadencia
<hggdh> Rudolf auto-ban, mas foi depois banned de novo, desta vez de forma definitiva
<vitorlobo> tempestade em copo d'agua
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<buribu> que tenso
<YanGM> porra baniram o rudolf?
<YanGM> tenso
<adiaswin> sim baniram ele
<sabrewolf> deveriam banir mais uns dois daqui né mesmo
<YanGM> #ubuntu-br é como um barzinho de esquina
<vitorlobo> sabrewolf, né
<buribu> estamos numa ubuntadura?
<YanGM> com os amigos e talz
<hggdh> e serão, se continuarem como estão
<sistematico> sabrewolf: Urgente.
<vitorlobo> buribu,  poisé
<YanGM> ai vão banindo todo mundo
<adiaswin> ......
<buribu> ateh o canal ficar vazio
<sistematico> YanGM: Não é assim, o canal tem regras.
<YanGM> ubuntadura hehe
<adiaswin> cara nao existe isso de ubuntadura
<YanGM> mas o nome é engraçado
<vitorlobo> essa rigidez e alfinetadas
<adiaswin> tem que respeitar as regras mesmo ajudando ou nao
<vitorlobo> só servirá para prejudicar o canal
<adiaswin> simples assim
<sabrewolf> realmente não existe existem molecagem de quem nem tem o que acrescentar aqui
<hggdh> YanGM: estas são as regras do canal. Estas *sempre* foram as regras do canal. Não é ditadura.
<vitorlobo> fica monte de zé mané hipocrita dando alfinetada..nunca participa...nunca dá help, nunca ajuda, agem como bot's
<vitorlobo> e ficam dando alfinetadas
<vitorlobo> vai dar alfinetada na #@(*#(*@#
<sergio_br2> mais uma discussão?
<YanGM> baguio tá esquantando aqui
<adiaswin> eh sergio
<YanGM> vou me ver com meu posilixo
<sistematico> Pronto, paz de novo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sergio_br2> "essa familia é muito unida, e também desasjustada, briga por qualquer razão, mas no final acaba pedindo perdão... Cutuca pai, mãe, filho..."
<adiaswin> parece a grande familia
<sergio_br2> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<YanGM> hehehe
<YanGM> parece mesmo
<sergio_br2> é isso mesmo
<sergio_br2> flw p vcs!
<sergio_br2> feliz natal
<YanGM> como dizem os mineiros
<YanGM> é isso aí
<hggdh> vitorlobo: realmente desejas isto?
<kayo> redenorte
<kayo> antigo
<YanGM> afff
<lobovitor> -.-
<YanGM_> como eu ia dizendo
<YanGM_> configurei o server certo
<YanGM_> dei dig no google
<YanGM_> cache tá ok
<YanGM_> ai quando eu aponto meu note pra ele
<YanGM_> não resolve dns
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> YanGM_, no final das contas usou qual distro?
<YanGM_> CentOS
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> boa
<kayo> ah maluco
<kayo> eu tive algo parecido recentemente
<YanGM_> parece ter ping menor que o debian
<kayo> apanhei que nem um condenado, no fim eu tinha que liberar o samba no selinux
<kayo> dizer para o selinux que o samba era confiavel
<kayo> e podia ser usado na rede
<YanGM_> o note que estou usando pra testar é um ruindows
<kayo> talvez vc tenha que fazer o mesmo com o dns.
<YanGM_> os dois estão na mesma rede
<YanGM_> kayo: como faço isso?
<kayo> como eu nao tinha pratica com o selinux, apanhei legal.
<kayo> no google é o que mais tem, 'liberar serviço no selinux', algo assim
<kayo> 'liberar dns selinux centos'
<kayo> procura por coisas assim
<YanGM_> fala disso
<YanGM_> # iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT # iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<YanGM_> ?
<kayo> nao
<kayo> selinux é diferente
<kayo> e é nativo do centos/fedora/redhat
<kayo> procura por selinux e vc vai entender.
<kayo> mesmo vc deixando o iptables ok, ou limpando ele para nada interferir, o selinux ainda ta la te sabotando
<YanGM> kayo: ouch
<YanGM> vou desativar o selinux por completo
<YanGM> pode?
<kayo> pode
<kayo> YanGM, http://www.cd2.com.br/2011/08/10/como-instalar-e-configurar-servidor-samba-no-centos-com-selinux-e-firewall-iptables/
<kayo> bem no inicio mostra como liberar o samba
<kayo> talvez te ajude
<YanGM> kayo: -bash: system-config-securitylevel-tui: comando não encontrado
<buribu> Não temos um soberano, somos uma comunidade anarco-sindicalista, alternamos semanalmente a chefia da comunidade
<kayo> deve estar com outro nome, ou o pacote que tem esse configurador nao ta instalado
<kayo> ai vc vai ter que ir atras
<dddd> ffff
<lobovitor_2> nick vitorlobo_2
<YanGM> meu servidor n'ao funcionou nem com selinux desativado
<YanGM> e perdeu o cache no reboot
<sistematico> palavra_proibida
<sistematico> Não funciona.
<sistematico> :\
<YanGM> de volta
<YanGM> xGrind: servidor de cache dns perdendo o cache no reboot
<YanGM> e o pior, não consigo conectar a ele
<YanGM> sistematico: da um help
<YanGM> servidor de cache dns perdendo o cache no reboot
<YanGM> e o pior, não consigo conectar a ele
 * YanGM ficou no vácuo.
<sistematico> YanGM: Maninho, acho que você está um pouco perdido.
<YanGM> sistematico: estou muito perdido
<sistematico> Pra que quer usar o BIND?
<YanGM> segui 4 tutoriais pra conseguir o server dns
<sistematico> Tem 2 IPs fixos?
<YanGM> pra fazer cache local dos endereços
<sistematico> Pra que?
<YanGM> porque os dns do google o gigadns me deixam na mão
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Como?
<sistematico> Nunca.
<YanGM> giga ficou off por um tempo
<sistematico> Tem algo muito errado aí, e pode ter certeza que não é no Google.
<YanGM> deu dor de cabeã
<YanGM> deve ser a NET
<sistematico> YanGM: Esquece Giga num sei o que.
<sistematico> Isso num presta.
<YanGM> é brasileiro
<YanGM> tem ping bom
<sistematico> Use o DNS Publico do Google ou o OpenDNS.
<sistematico> Que bom nada..
<YanGM> open dns tem aquela página que eu odeio
<sistematico> Ou o DNS do seu provedor, que eu acho que seria o melhor.
<YanGM> outra coisa
<YanGM> (do meu provedor é outro lixo congestioado
<YanGM> eu quero bloquear ads
<sistematico> ?
<YanGM> ia usar o roteador pra isso
<YanGM> propagandas
<YanGM> mas a ROM dele é pequena demais
<YanGM> assim além de ter acesso instantâneo aos endereços
<YanGM> não gasto banda baixando propaganda
<sistematico> Ad-Block é pra isso.
<YanGM> e protejo dos adware
<sistematico> Instale-o no FF e seja feliz.
<YanGM> tenho 3 dispositivos
<YanGM> 2 notes e 1 android sem root
<YanGM> 1 roda windows, outro mac e o android android
<YanGM> android sem root não bloqueia ads
<YanGM> atualizar hosts dos 2 notes muito trabalho
<YanGM> no server escrevo um script que atualiza todos os dias
<YanGM> sem problemas
<YanGM> pra 3 dispositivos ao mesmo tempo
<YanGM> sistematico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463074/
<YanGM> sem falar no ping
<YanGM> acelera um pouco o carregamento
<YanGM> vitorlobo: já mecheu com dns?
 * YanGM ficou no vácuo de novo.
<L88os> boa tarde a todos
<adiaswin> boa colega
<L88os> alguém poderia responder uma dúvida?
<adiaswin> eu
<L88os> comprei um notebook da samsung que veio com o windows 8, tem algumas partições estranhas nele exclui todas as partições ntfs mas deixei uma partição fat32()aparentimente com arquivos de restauração da sangung e uma partição efi. Essas partições é importante deixar? posso excluir sem medo?
<adiaswin> cara se voce precissar do windows e nao tiver um disco de instalaçao e bom deixar
<L88os> não quero o windows nem de graça
<L88os> alias pretendo pedir o reembolso
<adiaswin> porque
<L88os> quero saber se a partição efi é importante para iniciar o sistema? para que ela serve?
<adiaswin> cara eu nao sei nao uso o windows 8
<YanGM> partição efi?
<YanGM> explica isso melhor
<adiaswin> de uma procurada no google
<YanGM> ou você tem bios ou você tem UEFI
<L88os> ja procurei mas não achei nada
<L88os> parece que é UEFI
<YanGM> já entrou no setup da mobo?
<YanGM> se eu fosse você fazia backup delas e deletava
<adiaswin> cara se for para instalar o linux desative o uefi
<L88os> já desabilitei o secure boot e já intalei o Ubuntu 12.04 que está funcionando perfeitamente.
<L88os> o problema é que como deixei essas partições fat32 e efi o sistema está com o grup e como se eu estivesse com dual boot, não quero que o grub aparece quero que ele inicie normalmente mas tenho medo de remover a partição efi pois não sei para que serve.
<YanGM> você pode simplesmente ocultar as partições do grub
<YanGM> ocultar partição grub, 5 segundos no google
<L88os> acho melhor esperar até quarta e perguntar para o suporte da samsung. mas obrigado pela ajuda.
<YanGM_> alguém sabe me dizer se um serviço escrito para o debian funciona no CentOS?
<paladinn> um serviço escrito
<YanGM_> xispirito: sabe me dizer se um serviço escrito para o debian funciona no CentOS?
<xispirito> YanGM_: depende
<xispirito> depende de quais recursos o serviço usa, se forem coisas específicas de CentOS, não
<YanGM_> é um script básico
<paladinn> YanGM, é algo lógico
<YanGM_> usa java
<paladinn> assim como conta de somar
<paladinn> se vc programa algo pro LINUX
<paladinn> vai funcionar em todas as distro linux
<xispirito> YanGM_: scripts tendem a ser portáveis mundo afora
<paladinn> mas se vc coda algo pra sua DISTRO
<paladinn> obviamente vai funciona nela
<paladinn> ^^
<YanGM_> o esquema é o mesmo?
<YanGM_> tipo, jogo com permições no init.d
<xispirito> YanGM_: pois é, tem Linux que usa SysV style, outros BSD, outros um diferente ..
<xispirito> por isto, depende
<xispirito> e ainda tem um outro que inventaram agora
<xispirito> que me fugiu o nome
<YanGM_> vixi
<xispirito> pareçe ruim mas é bom ter variedade
<YanGM_> vou por o script no paste
<xispirito> paladinn: sabe onde achar K&R em pt-br?
<xispirito> eu queria, só para ter o gosto =D
<xispirito> e os search engines não me ajudaram
<paladinn> K&R ?
<YanGM_> xispirito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1463232/
<xispirito> Ken & Ritchie, The C Programming Language
<paladinn> ah
<paladinn> em pt-br só em sebo rs
<xispirito> YanGM_: este script roda em qualquer lugar tendo bash, java e o minecraft
<YanGM_> beleza, onde meto ele?
<xispirito> err ...
<xispirito> deve ter em /etc, algo tipo init.d
<xispirito> ou rc.d
<xispirito> é ai
<xispirito> paladinn: me referia as versões modernas em arquivo digital =D
<Underwear> Alguém aqui decifraria uma imagem para mim?
<paladinn> ah essa mudernidade
<paladinn> Underwear, sou médium, posso decrifrar pra vc
<Underwear> blz
<Underwear> posso mandar?
<paladinn> poem num img.url
<xispirito> larga a imagem no canal, eu sou mestre em decifrar enigmas \o/
<xispirito> no mínimo uma resposta a nível de cogumelo azul posso te dar
<Underwear> irei passar o link o link e do facebook
<Underwear> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489241354429268&set=a.161954450491295.34802.100000302245883&type=1&theater
<paladinn> poem num img.url amigo
<paladinn> ngm tem facebook aqui
<xispirito> Underwear: pareçe a máquina do Neo
<YanGM_> pra quem não tem fb https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/599153_489241354429268_1910173699_n.jpg
<Known_problems> repositorio para ubuntu 10.10  Maverick Meerkat ?
<xispirito> nem eu cheguei a este nível de tolerância monocromática
<xispirito> ponho cores no terminal
<paladinn> uaheuhaeuhae
<paladinn> e um nmap maroto
<YanGM_> eu uso o default
<YanGM_> e tá muito bom
<xispirito> YanGM_: é que o default aqui é preto e branco
<xispirito> dai ponho umas cores no ls e nas man pages
<YanGM_> xispirito: terminal restart
<xispirito> nah, é ninja webcom shell
<Underwear> quando tentei decifrar primeiramente achei q era uma invasao a um computador ligado a rede eletrica
<xispirito> Underwear: aquilo é um terminal rodando nmap
<xispirito> em baixo, tem um código hexadecimal, na janela pequena
<paladinn> kkk
<paladinn> sim
<xispirito> parecçe algo meio fluxbox
<xispirito> e pelo estilo do login, pareçe ser daqueles Unices de oitenta e caçarola
<Underwear> sao quatro janelas abertas o q dizem da primeira?
<xispirito> algo que ficou na história, tipo NetBSD =x
 * xispirito quer procurar briga
<xispirito> Underwear: é o nmap que te interessou
<paladinn> é mais simples do que uma invasão a um computador ligado a rede eletica
<Underwear> sim
<xispirito> mas assim .. eu nunca vi um computador desligado da rede elétrica
<xispirito> tem a bateria, mas tem que carregar
<xispirito> o.0
<paladinn> xispirito,  kd seu amigo ?
<xispirito> paladinn: depende de qual
<Underwear> eu me referia ao computador invadindo uum servidor de garadores de rede eletrica
<paladinn> akele q tem um bot no canal pra saber quando falam dele
<Underwear> como um exemplo uma subextaçao
<xispirito> que faz plim?
<YanGM_> xispirito: na verdade ele é mais do que um script, é um serviço
<xispirito> paladinn: ele me deixou viver em paz =D
<paladinn> daki a poko ele aparece comentando nossa conversa
<xispirito> desde que eu não mostre nenhum código que ele não compreende e/ou não consiga escrever
<xispirito> YanGM_: eu entendi, mas o script em si não é um serviço, ele apenas põr os serviços de pé
<xispirito> tem diferença =D
<YanGM_> joguei dentro de rc.d
<YanGM_> falta meter as permissões
<YanGM_> mas é só jogar ele em rc.d que ele inicia com o boot?
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> tem que instruir o sistema a iniciá-lo
<YanGM_> como?
<xispirito> no CentOS, não sei
<xispirito> mas pode fazer da forma old school
<xispirito> criando links
<YanGM_> ixi
<xispirito> ln -s /etc/rc.d/serviço /etc/rc{runlevel}.d
<YanGM_> eu mexo nesse runlevel?
<xispirito> o runlevel é variável, olhe em /etc e verá que tem rc1.d, rc2.d ...
<xispirito> cada um é uma runlevel do sistema
<xispirito> caso não saiba o que é runlevel, procure o foca linux ou um search engine amigo
<YanGM_> chmod 755 no script, certo?
<Fisico> tem algum jeito de instalar o skype sem o problema das dependências?
<xispirito> um "search engine amigo", não um search engine, amigo
<paladinn> Fisico, direto do site
<paladinn> instalei normal
<Fisico> no mint versão debian não instala, problemas de dependências paladinn
<paladinn> aptitude nele
<xispirito> mint versão debian o.0
<AldoRaine> Skype 4.1 ?
<xispirito> agora em fiquei confuso
<Fisico> é
<xispirito> #eu
<Fisico> estranho
<AldoRaine> tem mint baseado em Debian também xispirito
<AldoRaine> vulgo LMDE
<xispirito> AldoRaine: dai é o debian com um desktop e um wallpaper?
<AldoRaine> xispirito, a concepção é pra ser uma distro rolling release, baseado na versão testing
<xispirito> entendi
<YanGM_> xispirito: então, no debian eu digitava service minecraft start
<AldoRaine> se bem que isso não está ajudando ainda  Fisico
<YanGM_> vale pro centos?
<AldoRaine> eu uso Mint mas baseado em Ubuntu
<xispirito> YanGM_: provávelmente, não
<xispirito> já volto
<AldoRaine> com o chimarrão
<AldoRaine> Fisico, vc tentou tanto do repositório quanto do site? sendo que caso vc possua uma versão antiga deve remover antes
<Fisico> do repositório não tem, do site dá erro de dependência
<Underwear> Alguém tem como me traduzir um código binario?
<AldoRaine> apt-get install -f não resolveu né?
<AldoRaine> Underwear, o que exatamente vc está precisando?
<Underwear> a traduçao de um codico binario
<Underwear> 01001011000111110010010101010101010000011111100000
<AldoRaine> para decimal ?
<AldoRaine> octal ?
<AldoRaine> hexadecimal?
<Underwear> pra linguagem de alto nivel
<paladinn> esta escrito
<YanGM_> Underwear: http://home.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/
<Underwear> YanGM: obrigado
<AldoRaine> AldoRaine, é alguma libqt que está faltando?
<AldoRaine> ops
<AldoRaine> Fisico,
<AldoRaine> é uma biblioteca qt que está faltando?
<Fisico> é sim
<Fisico> AldoRaine:
<Fisico> é sim
<Fisico> xo ver aqui
<AldoRaine> positivo
<YanGM_> o serviço minecraft não suporta o chkconfig
<YanGM_> dóh
<YanGM_> d'oh
<AldoRaine> o encode desse terminal tá doidera
<YanGM_> tô no ssh
<YanGM_> deve estar usando utf7
<AldoRaine> alguém já teve problemas onde ao salvar imagens num arquivo do Libreoffice (Writer) por exemplo, após reabrir o arquivo as imagens não estarem mais lá?
<AldoRaine> a versão no meu caso é a 3.5.4.2
<sergio_br2> AldoRaine: Vc copiou e colou a imagem da net né?
<AldoRaine> não
<AldoRaine> salvei a imagem no disco
<AldoRaine> só depois inseri no arquivo
<sergio_br2> olha, esse tipo de coisa não acontece no Libre
<sergio_br2> e olha q mexo bastante com ele
<sergio_br2> nunca ocorreu isso
<AldoRaine> e antes que vc me pergunte
<AldoRaine> eu não abri o arquivo em outra máquina, foi na mesma máquina da criação
<sergio_br2> aham
<sergio_br2> se vc inserir novamente, salvar, e abrir, acontece a mesma coisa?
<AldoRaine> inclusive todas as imagens estão salvas dentro de um diretório específico, não apaguei-as do HD não
<sergio_br2> quando se inseri imagens em um documento no Libre, as imagens ficam todas armazenadas dentro do documento
<sergio_br2> qual o formato que vc está usando no documento?
<AldoRaine> sim, eu li sobre isso, mas para desencargo resolvi não apagar as imagens mesmo assim
<sergio_br2> pode apagar, o seu documento é independente.
<AldoRaine> uso sempre ODF meu jovem
<AldoRaine> se eu reinserir as imagens, salvar o arquivo, fechar e abrir novamente, as imagens surgem
<AldoRaine> mas
<sergio_br2> bom, se está usando odf, então esse tipo de coisa não era para acontecer... insira de novo, salve e veja se ocorre o mesmo. A imagem está em qual formato?
<AldoRaine> caso eu abra de repente, sei lá, semana que vem, já era
<AldoRaine> em um arquivo odt que possuia 25 imagens, só tenho agora 4
<sergio_br2> então isso já vem ocorrendo com vc?
<sergio_br2> sei
<AldoRaine> inclusive tem um tópico em uma lista de discussão que participo que trata do assunto
<sergio_br2> vc está usando Ubuntu ou windows? E qual o formato das imagens?
<AldoRaine> as imagens jpeg
<AldoRaine> o que é windows ? desconheço
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<YanGM_> essa baboseira de runlevel do centos
<YanGM_> que run level eu coloco pro serivço iniciar por último?
<sergio_br2> vc costuma desativar a quebra automática de texto?
<YanGM_> e ser desligado primeiro?
<AldoRaine> não, sergio_br2
<AldoRaine> também testei com imagens PNG
<AldoRaine> mesmo sintoma
<paladinn> :)
<sergio_br2> AldoRaine: bom, tá afim de fuçar um pouco? vc tem um documento q está com esse problema? copie ele para outro lugar, e renomeie de .odt para .zip
<AldoRaine> estou pensando seriamente em atualizar o software para o 3.6
<sergio_br2> aí descompacta o arquivo, e procura por uma pasta Pictures
<sergio_br2> fiz o teste aqui, todas minhas imagens estão lá nessa pasta
<YanGM_> como sai do man?
<sergio_br2> todas em .svg ou .jpg
<AldoRaine> não tenho ele aqui, está na minha estação de trabalho do meu trabalho (redundância não)?
<AldoRaine> YanGM, tecla "q"
<AldoRaine> sergio_br2, vou fazer um teste aqui nesse PC
<AldoRaine> momento
<sergio_br2> aham
<AldoRaine> done
<AldoRaine> as imagens estão no diretório
<sergio_br2> todas elas?
<sergio_br2> mas e ao abrir o documento?
<AldoRaine> yep
<AldoRaine> sim as imagens estão lá
<sergio_br2> tanto no documento, quando abre no Libre, quando abre descompactando?
<AldoRaine> sim
<AldoRaine> LibreOffice v. 3.6.4
<sergio_br2> vc tem q pegar um arquivo problematico, para a gente ter uma pista, entendeu?
<sergio_br2> mas vc tem um documento problematico aí, q sumiu as figuras?
<vitorlobo> tenso
<AldoRaine_> sergio_br2, façamos o seguinte, assim que eu estiver de posse do arquivo, fazemos o teste okay? obrigado por hora
<sergio_br2> AldoRaine, se vc pegar um documento que não tem problema, não dá para tirar muitas conclusões... se der o problema de novo, faça isso aí q te falei, e verifique se as imagens se encontram na pasta Pictures. Se estiver lá, mas no Libre não estiver aparecendo as imagens, dá para saber que o problema está no Libre mesmo.
<paladinn> libre é muito ruim
<paladinn> prefiro o office mesmo
<Kazenin_> sergio_br2, ops, ora
<sergio_br2> Libre não é ruim
<paladinn> cara, abre um excel bem populado de mais de 2000 linhas no libre e no office
<sergio_br2> já tentou usar as versões recentes do Libre?
<AldoRaine> DoS attack ?
<paladinn> claro
<AldoRaine> ou será que a Oi tá me trollando ?
<Fisico> onde fica o meu arquivo source.list mesmo?
<sergio_br2> os desenvolvedores estão melhorando bastante o Calc, em questão de desempenho
<AldoRaine> Fisico, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fisico> AldoRaine:  obrigado
<sergio_br2> reclamar do Libre é facil, quero ver contribuir e fazer com q o M$ Office não seja o único da face da terra a ser usado
<Fisico> AldoRaine:  eu tava tentando instlar o skype e entrei em um site q me dizia para colocar add no repositório pelo prompt
<AldoRaine> até onde sei o problemas não é o LibreOffice em si, é o openxml
<sergio_br2> depender de uma única empresa é sinistro
<Fisico> AldoRaine:  agora o atualizador aqui num acha o repositório
<AldoRaine> qual é o repositório, Fisico ?
<sergio_br2> paladinn, vc está falando de .ods ou .xls ou xlsx? em questão de desempenho?
<sergio_br2> no Libre?
<Fisico> AldoRaine:  ele me mandou instalar lá
<YanGM_> como checo se um serviço está rodando no CentOS?
<AldoRaine> Fisico, me passa a fonte dessa informação,
<Fisico> tá certo isso aqui AldoRaine : deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ debian main upstream import
<Fisico> deb http://debian.linuxmint.com/latest testing main contrib non-free
<Fisico> deb http://debian.linuxmint.com/latest/security testing/updates main contrib non-free
<Fisico> deb http://debian.linuxmint.com/latest/multimedia testing main non-free
<Fisico> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ debian partner
<Fisico> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ debian partner
<AldoRaine> é site ?
<Fisico> o meu arquivo source
<Fisico> AldoRaine: ?
<AldoRaine> se é um repo específico do skype, ele não se encontra aí, talvez em /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype.list
<AldoRaine> vc adicionou como ?
<Fisico> eu num lembro, pelo prompt lembro q eu dei add
<Fisico> o meu atualizador escreve assim #####ERRORRRR um monte de vezes
<Fisico> e diz q não é possivel encontrar a lista de atualizações
<AldoRaine> coloca isso no pastebin.com
<AldoRaine> e me passa, deixa eu dar uma olhada
<Fisico> AldoRaine: http://pastebin.com/AXFrj8zZ
<Fisico> isso é o q fica embaixo do atualizador
<AldoRaine> coloca toda a saída do apt-get update
<Fisico> ok
<paladinn> sergio_br2,  os 2
<paladinn> em questão de desempenho mesmo
<sergio_br2> cara, o M$ office é complicado... alguém tem q romper com o monopólio, eu estou fazendo minha parte
<Fisico> AldoRaine: http://pastebin.com/35kSFqxV
<sergio_br2> depender de uma única empresa no mundo para cuidar de meus documentos... estou fora. Nem sei se eles estão passando minhas informações para alguém... imagina numa universidade brasileira, o pessoal usando M$ Office. Quem garante soberania nacional?
<AldoRaine> estes repositórios estão off-line
<AldoRaine> os que deram erro
<Fisico> AldoRaine:  viu?
<sergio_br2> não é idealismo, é algo q pode acontecer... pode não acontecer pq vivemos em tempos de paz, mas quem garante no futuro?
<paladinn> vc é louco
<brandomota> oi galera,boas festas
<Fisico> AldoRaine:  eu comentei as duas ultimas linhas e agora não tem mais o problema
<Fisico> do source
<YanGM_> como libero uma porta no iptables?
<paladinn> hum
<Fisico> alguem me ajuda instalar o skype, pelo dpkg  to com problema de dependencias
<paladinn> usa skype em vm
<xGrind> skype em vm? o.O
<xGrind> Fisico, qual problema?
<YanGM_> xGrind: consegui
<Fisico> xGrind:  to tentando instalar o skype, mas agora q eu vi, o problema de dependência é q falta a ia32-lib, como instalo isso?
<YanGM_> foi só editar o iptables no braço
<xGrind> FiLHu, voce usa 64bits?
<xGrind> YanGM, ta com arch?
<YanGM_> CentOS
<YanGM_> servidor de DNS
<YanGM_> e de minecraft
<paladinn> qual ip do minecraft
<YanGM_> perai
<Fisico> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<Fisico>  ia32-libs : Depende: ia32-libs-i386 mas não é instalável
<YanGM_> vou redirecionar a porta no roteador
<paladinn> vixi
<paladinn> deixa queto
<Fisico> xGrind: o q faço
<Fisico> ?
<xGrind> Fisico, desinstala o skype e instala de novo
<xGrind> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge -y skype && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Fisico> xGrind:  já tentei
<Fisico> e num consigo
<YanGM_> paladinn: pronto, só esperar o servidor iniciar
<YanGM_> é flyer.serverpit.com
<YanGM_> paladinn: ligou
<xGrind> Fisico, nem sei entao :(
<YanGM_> paladinn: tá vivo?
<murder> bonito nome.
<murder> quetzal.
<paladinn> sim
<YanGM_> paladinn: entra lá que já tá de pé
<YanGM_> flyer.serverpit.com
<Known_problems> como que se muda o label dos dispositivo, USB, Cartao SD, pelo gerenciador de arquivos.
<Known_problems> ou por outra coisa
<Known_problems> eh, jeito o gparted mesmo
<YanGM> Paladin
<Known_problems> fazer o que
<YanGM> Minha net da net caiu
<YanGM> O roteador reiniciou
<YanGM> Muita loucurq
<YanGM> Alguém  aqui deve ter feito ddos
<YanGM> Vou tomar banho
<YanGM> Depois religo as tralhas
<paladinn> esse é o xispirito_off
<paladinn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkTIjK1kNBA
<YanGM> paladinn: voltei
<paladinn> meu wifi ta osso
<YanGM> meu roteador tá osso
<YanGM> deu pane aquela hora
<paladinn> q roteador que é
<YanGM> WR741ND
<paladinn> saiu fumacinha ? o cheiro de queimado subiu pro ar ? rs
<paladinn> o meu é um motorola
<YanGM> TP Link com Gargoyle
<YanGM> Open WRT
<YanGM> aqui até o roteador roda linux
<paladinn> tendeu
<YanGM> conseguiu conectar no meu server?
<YanGM> paladinn: acho que você tá derrubando meu roteador
<YanGM> estranho, já joguei com 2 pessoas nesse server
<nntp> FELIZ NATAL PARA TODOS !!!
<YanGM_> nntp: Feliz Natal
<nntp> :)
<YanGM_> toda vez que o paladinn tenta conectar ao meu server de minecraft meu roteador capota
<YanGM_> muito estranho
<vitorlobo> quem n lembra dessa musica? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATEUozct-4Y
<vitorlobo> essa geração n sabe de nadaaa
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<YanGM_> paladinn:
<paladinn> minha internet ta de rosca
<Known_problems> removeram o a versao 10.10 do repositorio   http://archive.ubuntumirror.dei.uc.pt/ubuntu/dists/
<YanGM_> quando você tenta conectar meu roteador capota
<Known_problems> e agora!
<YanGM_> acho que acontece o mesmo ai
<Known_problems> sacanagem
<paladinn> nem tentei conectar, nao tenho o minecraft aqui
<YanGM_> ué
<Known_problems> era onde se fazia a instalaocoes do ubuntu descontinuado
<Known_problems> dos pacotes
<YanGM_> então o que acontece por aqui
<YanGM_> que o roteador capota
<YanGM_> os logs dele estão zerados
<YanGM_> não entendo nada
<YanGM_> alguém recomenda algum firmware bom pra tplink wr741nd?
<YanGM> meu roteador tá um lixo
<murder> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1414106 by Miya
<YanGM> "Mauro, SHUT THE FUCK UP!"
<YanGM> quanta paz desse rapaz
<murder> esse é o linus.
<YanGM> hehehe
<YanGM> eu sou fã desse cara
<YanGM_> paladinn: não sei o que faço com esse roteador
<paladinn> compra um bom
<paladinn> investe
<paladinn> essas porcarias ai é só dor de cabeça
<YanGM_> ele nunca deu problema antes
<YanGM_> nem tem 1 ano direito
<YanGM_> nem dinheiro pra isso tenho no momento
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-25
<brandomota> boa noite galera
<paladinn> vixi
<YanGM_> paladinn: baixa o minecraft ae
<YanGM_> quem sabe a gente consegue jogar alguns segundos
<YanGM_> rs
<xGrind> YanGM_, joga minecraft?
<YanGM_> xGrind: jogo
<YanGM_> tenho um server até
<YanGM_> paladinn: servidor de pé
<paladinn> vou tentar instalar minecraft aqui no meu debian
<YanGM_> instalar?
<YanGM_> só baixar e rodar
<paladinn> nao manjo nunca joguei
<YanGM_> paladinn: vai pegar original ou piratão?
<YanGM_> meu server tá preparado pra pirata (y)
<paladinn> nunca joguei nao manjo
<adiaswin> feliz natal a todos
<YanGM_> adiaswin: feliz natal
<adiaswin> obrigado
<adiaswin> acredito que todos aqui devem estar na seia
<YanGM_> aqui acho que não vai ter
<YanGM_> =/
<brandomota> voltei galera
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  me ler?
<brandomota> sim
<brandomota> vitorlobo : tu tá aí ainda?
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  to sim
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/voce-e-um-fanboy.html
<vitorlobo> rs
<brandomota> vitorlobo : vou ver
<brandomota> vitorlobo : legal,já volto,tenho q trocar o pc de tomada
<brandomota> o/
<YanGM_> to de volta
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  como vc é novo na parada http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  botei umas materias interessantes por la now
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> do mundo pinguim
<YanGM_> minha próxima arte vai ser backup time machine do mac no servidor
<vitorlobo> um artista
<YanGM_> vitorlobo: opa, bastante coia legal lá
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  yeap
<YanGM_> seu estilo de escrita estimula a leitura
<vitorlobo> YanGM_, :)
<YanGM_> se você lançasse um livro com 3k de página, eu leria de boa
<YanGM_> tem gente que escreve de um jeito que dá vontade de ir pulando
<vitorlobo> YanGM_, eu leio bastante livro...algumas pessoas q fazem o mesmo, deixam de transparecer seu estilo , modo de argumentar para usar algum estilo q "pegou" q ta no mercado...derivado de algum autor...dai tome-le palavras difíceis de entender....e ficam parecendo cachorro quando quer deitar
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  gira gira gira gira, gira gira gira deita
<vitorlobo> enrrolam horrores pra falar algo simples
<YanGM_> hehehehe
<YanGM_> Apostila da Posilixo é assim
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  essa materia mesmo http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/04/porque-usar-o-vim.html
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  causou uma polemica danada
<vitorlobo> no mundo linux
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM_> os caras gastam um parágrafo para dizer o que cabe em uma linha
<YanGM_> isso sem falar nos trechos vazios, erros, etc
<YanGM_> esse vim me faz lembrar do dia que eu queria colocar um arquivo hosts no meu roteador
<YanGM_> fiquei horas apanhando do vi pra fazer o que eu queria
<YanGM_> depois comecei a gostar de atalhos como :d que apaga a linha
<vitorlobo> pra mim
<vitorlobo> o nano é mais objetivo
<YanGM_> nano é um notepad pra modo de texto
<vitorlobo> o vi te faz usar teclas atalhos despadronizadas em relação aos atuais editores de texto
<vitorlobo> vc usa uma parafernalha de comandos que são apenas do vi
<vitorlobo> tem q aprender um bêabá da zorra
<YanGM_> hoje não me lembro mais como usar
<vitorlobo> auhahuahahaa
<vitorlobo> o nano
<YanGM_> já o nano é intuitivo
<vitorlobo> eu so preciso saber
<vitorlobo> mover pra cima, baixo
<vitorlobo> salvar e sair
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM_> você abre e já sabe o que fazer
<YanGM_> e como fazer
<YanGM_> a cachaça é que em sistemas embarcados e outros unix, não tem nano ou outra coisa melhor
<YanGM_> é só o vim e ás vezes só o vi
<YanGM_> no meu roteador, só tem vi
<YanGM_> e eu não posso mudar isso
<YanGM_> ROM muito pequena
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  pior
<vitorlobo> o Linux Professional Institute
<vitorlobo> LPI
<vitorlobo> que é a certificação Linux mais reconhecida
<vitorlobo> YanGM_,  estudar VI é obrigatório
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM_> ouch
<YanGM_> eu só sei usar vi no momento
<YanGM_> passou 3 dias já esqueci
<kernel> como eu ativo meu USB no virtualbox
<kernel> nao está aparecendo meu HD externo na opçao do USB
<YanGM_> ué
<YanGM_> tar netatalk-3.0.1.tar.bz2
<YanGM_> deu erro
<deemenorrs> aloww
<YanGM_> deemenorrs: alow
<YanGM_> aff que noob não consegue descompactar um arquivo
<kernel> YanGM_, qual o problema
<kernel> hehehe
<YanGM_> kernel: tentando fazer um servidor de backuo time machine
<YanGM_> até agora só falhas
<kernel> voce falou que nao consegui descompactar o arquivo
<kernel> .bz2?
<kernel> o.O
<YanGM_> já descompactei
<kernel> kkkkk
<YanGM_> acho que vou parar de complicar
<YanGM_> meter um server ftp
<YanGM_> que da na mesma
<YanGM_> kernel: samba ou ftp?
<YanGM_> comunicação entre meu server e meu hackintosh
<YanGM_> vitorlobo: ftp ou samba?
<YanGM_> brandomota: samba ou ftp?
<YanGM_> brandomota: samba ou ftp?
<brandomota> YanGM-,depende,se for usar máquinas win,prefiro samba,se não,vai de ftp msm
<YanGM_> brandomota: vai ser de centos pra osx
<brandomota> então ftp
<YanGM_> num futuro distante um xbox pode entrar na festa
<YanGM_> estava vendo o tal do NFS agora
<YanGM_> http://wdtvforum.com/main/index.php?topic=5393.0
<YanGM_> olha que absurdo
<brandomota> xbox é bom pra quem gosta d jogar online,a rde é boa,mas parece q paga uma mensalidade anual
<YanGM_> eu sei
<YanGM_> tenho um quebrado
<brandomota> quebrado?? o quetu fez com o coitado?
<YanGM_> drive de disco
<YanGM_> parou de ler
<YanGM_> quando lê só dá pra jogar com cache no pendrive
<YanGM_> do jogo
<brandomota> ummm...aí tem que trocar mesmo
<YanGM_> me interessei por esse NFS
<YanGM_> dúvida entre ftp e ele
<brandomota> need for speed? é bom,principalmente o hot pursuit
<brandomota> soube que dá pra rodar ele via wine
<YanGM_> não
<YanGM_> o protocolo
<YanGM_> NFS
<brandomota> aaaabom....disfarça
<YanGM_> transferência de arquivo
<YanGM_> hehehe
<YanGM_> não é só você
<YanGM_> joga NFS no google
<YanGM_> tem que por file protocol depois
<brandomota> e sai mil vídeos do jogo
<YanGM_> brandomota: olha só
<YanGM_> http://wdtvforum.com/main/index.php?PHPSESSID=61468u24ip3pg56p15kotherj0&topic=5393.msg42051#msg42051
<brandomota> eu sou mai ftp,é universal
<YanGM_> NFS parece um absurdo de performance
<YanGM_> vamos ver como se sai com mac
<YanGM_> ah
<YanGM_> acabei de me lembrar
<YanGM_> que meu hd é 2.0
<brandomota> ummm...
<YanGM_> hd usb 2.0 externo
<YanGM_> não adianta nada adotar um protocolo de 2000tb se vou ter um gargalo
<brandomota> poisé,tem que ver o custo benefício de cada um,mas o nfs é beeem mais rápido
<YanGM_> acho que a média que eu tinha de transferências no ruindows era de 35MByte
<brandomota> tua conexão é de quanto?
<YanGM_> wifi 150Mbit
<YanGM_> cabeada 100mbit ou byte
<YanGM_> não me lembro
<brandomota> tente testar cada uma,e veja seus prós ou contras,mas se não quiser testar,vá de ftp,pois na minha opinião,eu considero o mais adequado
<YanGM_> acho que vou de ftp mesmo
<YanGM_> tinha esquecido dos gargalos
<YanGM_> dablio dablio dablio google servidor ftp no centos
<YanGM_> onde eu aprendo história: ( ) na escola (x) no linux
<brandomota> rsrsrs,já vou mano,té mais e boa sorte
<YanGM_> brandomota: flw
<YanGM_> eita
<YanGM_> user não tem permissões na própria pasta ftp
<YanGM_> o.O
<Guest47256> vixx
<Ernandes> hohooh
<YanGM> bom dia!
<Ernandes> ramgoo
<Ernandes> vao trabalharr
<felipealmeida> ho ho ho
<xispirito> no natal pelo menos, eu quero folga =D
<felipealmeida> eu vou trabalhar daqui há pouco
<Ernandes> é bom fazer alguma coisaa
<xispirito> Ernandes: o bom mesmo é não trabalhar
<Ernandes> ficar em casa enchendo a pança.. é coisa pra pinguçoo
<xispirito> dai você tem tempo de viver a vida
<Ernandes> trabalhar faz bemm.. axercita o cerebroo
<felipealmeida> Ernandes: isso eu já fiz no fds :P
<xispirito> Ernandes: trabalhar é mecânico
<xispirito> só emburrece
<Ernandes> mecanico nao trabalha hj
<felipealmeida> o meu trabalho não é mto mecanico não
<xispirito> não é mecânico de consertar, é macânico de tarefa o.0
<Ernandes> peao
<xispirito> nah, peão só corre atrás de boi
<Ernandes> so se for na tua terra.. peao aqui corre atraz de mulher tbemm
<xispirito> estou falando de consertar trinta e cinco máquinas com o mesmo defeito
<xispirito> instalar vinte sistemas, iguais ..
<xispirito> é chato, emburrece
<paladinn> ae bora jogar um need for speed world galera e esquecer o trabalho
<xispirito> estressa e faz pensar que este mundo é um tédio, feito de jovens programados para encher os bolsos de velhos gordos
<xispirito> e que, pasmen, dizem que faz bem, sentem orgulho =D
<paladinn> profundo xispirito, depressão ?
<xispirito> paladinn: não, realidade
<xispirito> não me sinto triste pelo fato, só entediado
<paladinn> um revoltril ou diazepan faz bem pela manhã xispirito
<xispirito> não quero virar um alfaçe
<paladinn> nem mobral
<xispirito> porque sempre que apareçer uma oportunidade de encomodar, tenho que estar pronto =D
<nntp> xispirito, operario
<xispirito> nntp: patrão?
<nntp> xispirito, aposentado
<xispirito> ah, estou décadas longe disto
<paladinn> xispirito história triste hein
<paladinn> dramático
<xGrind> salve \o
<xGrind> qual sistema de arquivos voces usam?
<paladinn> lpci
<felipealmeida> brtfs
<felipealmeida> btrfs
<paladinn> ms-dos
<xGrind> felipealmeida, ja esta estavel?
<felipealmeida> xGrind: dizem que não
<felipealmeida> :P
<paladinn> kkkkk
<Ernandes> vix
<xispirito> paladinn: voce trabalha?
<paladinn> sim e vc ?
<paladinn> vou trabalhar amanha, quinta e sexta
<paladinn> e semana q vem só na quarta.. quinta e sexta denovo
<paladinn> =(
<paladinn> queria fazer home-office
<paladinn> mas não vai da pq deu problema familiar com meu chefe, e tive q assumir o trampo dele
<paladinn> senão tava na praia agora surfando
<YanGM> paladinn: xispirito: trabalham de que?
<paladinn> programador php
<xispirito> paladinn: então sua história é a mesma minha =D
<paladinn> sim
<xispirito> YanGM: eu trabalho de faz tudo webcom
<xispirito> formato xp, configuro server, escrevo pequenos programas ..
<paladinn> canivete suiço
<paladinn> tipo faz tudo e recebe como estagiario ?
<YanGM> eu trabalho de nada e mesmo assim tô amebando em casa
<xispirito> paladinn: não é salário fixo
<xispirito> recebo pelo que  produzo
<paladinn> se não produzir nada
<xispirito> morro de fome
<paladinn> sobrevivencia
<paladinn> que dureza xispirito
<xispirito> é a vida =D
<paladinn> mora com os pais ?
<xispirito> é, aqui a família não consegue se separar, moram todos juntos
<xispirito> tipo colônia
<xispirito> os que morar fora, são vizinhos =D
<paladinn> PKSAPAKSpkAs
<YanGM> LoL
<Ernandes> acabou?
<paladinn> xispirito vc mora onde filho
<xispirito> paladinn: litoral norte do RS
<xGrind> xispirito, caiçara ? :D
<xispirito> ah eu não vou dizer onde =D
<YanGM> Estão fazendo uma verdadeira entrevista com o xispirito
<YanGM> xispirito: qual é a cor da sua cueaca? Você usa cueca?
<xGrind> hmmm ;x
<xispirito> lol
<xGrind> xispirito, ja ganhou um fã
<xispirito> YanGM: não gosto de falar de cueca com outro homem
<YanGM> kkkk
<paladinn> moh vida sofrida do xispirito , até emocionei
<xispirito> paladinn: ficou com pena? me contrata =D
<xGrind> YanGM, q cor de cueca vc gosta?
<xGrind> ahuauha
<xispirito> qualquer cinco mil/mês e eu trabalho para você
<YanGM> xispirito: tô usando a que eu gosto agora, branca
<xispirito> YanGM: realmente, eu não queria saber da sua cueca
<paladinn> q bixa
<Ernandes> é de rendinha?
<YanGM> xispirito: faz alguma coisa em eletrônica e vai trabalhar na confab
<xGrind> kk. tanguinha
<YanGM> 10k por mês
<YanGM> xispirito: boxer
<xispirito> huhuaeuheah
<Ernandes> vixx
<xispirito> eu sou ruim demais em eletrônica, sempre quebro os componentes, erro a solda ..
<YanGM> mas da grana
<YanGM> faz um técnico ai
<xispirito> deve dar, para quem sabe fazer
<YanGM> hehehe
<paladinn> ae galera bora jogar need for speed world
<Ernandes> precisa fazer um avançadoo
<YanGM> faz um doutorado e entra de supervisor
<xGrind> paladinn, só jogo mario kart, top gear
<xGrind> :D
<xGrind> f-zero
<Ernandes> mata o chef e vira gerente
<paladinn> poh
<xispirito> YanGM: está nos planos umas coisas ae, mas até lá, continuo sobrevivendo
<YanGM> eu não ia fazer eletrônica até meu pai vir com a ladainha
<YanGM> ano que vem começo ensino médio com técnico eletrônica
<YanGM> quem me conhece do c4ll sabe que eu sei brincar com o ferro de solda
<paladinn> ui
<xispirito> na minha época de ensino médio, meu negócio era Thrash Metal
<YanGM> xispirito: trash metal?
<YanGM> que raio é isso?
<xispirito> foi quando achei topei com um Unix Like que achei um caminho
<xispirito> YanGM: música
<xispirito> e é Thrash Metal
<paladinn> meu primeiro pc foi um msx
<YanGM> meu primeiro pc nem marca tinha
<YanGM> era um trash velho
<YanGM> rwin 98
<paladinn> auhauh
<xispirito> eu ganhei um 486dx do meu pai
<xispirito> isto lá por 97 =D
<xispirito> dae comprei outro depois, e achei um Slack pra vender, dae foi onde ferrou tudo
<YanGM> vou rebootar meu hack aqui, instalei kexts pro touchpad e pro medidor de bateria
<Ernandes> cabou?
<paladinn> jaime o menino esta com sede
<xispirito> Ernandes: e foi tudo culpa sua =D
<Ernandes> so dei uma cutucadaa
<Ernandes> aff
<vitorlobo> ae cambada
<vitorlobo> =]
<xispirito> eae
<xispirito> legal, http://www.go4expert.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15
<Ernandes> vaooo xupa um sorvetee
<Ernandes> kk
<xispirito> Ernandes: eu não vou me satisfazer enquanto não aprender tudo em C
<xispirito> depois dae, eu xupo um sorvete =D
<Ernandes> c é foda
<Ernandes> gosto de usar qt
<xispirito> Ernandes: eu usei muito pouco gráfico até agora
<paladinn> kkkkkkkkk
<Ernandes> vai ler maiss
<Ernandes> para de ficar de papo e vai lerr
<Ernandes> kk
<paladinn> desliga o pc xispirito
<Ernandes> boa
<Ernandes> escreve codigos na parede
<xispirito> vou codar em um caderno ¬¬
<Ernandes> compra um genesis
<xispirito> eu desligo o pc, depois que aprender C, todo
<xispirito> e comrpo um sorvete
<Ernandes> ta devegar
<Ernandes> faz td ao mesmo tempo
<xispirito> não po, o sorvete é o prêmio
<Ernandes> premio é a mulher do vizinhoo
<Ernandes> o sorvete é pra deixar o cerebro em funcionamentoo
<Ernandes> bem geladooo
<xispirito> também gosto, mas no caso aqui, é um prêmio que não dá para encarar
<xispirito> porque a mulher do vizinho tem 62 anos
<Ernandes> kkk
<Ernandes> troca de vizinhoo
<Ernandes> kk
<xispirito> é .. de se pensar
<Ernandes> kk
<Ernandes> vc ta aonde?
<xispirito> em casa
<Ernandes> aff
<xispirito> eahuauhaeuh
<paladinn> vixi
<Ernandes> puff
<Ernandes> calorr de lugarr
<paladinn> calor é psicologico
<Ernandes> haa sim.. vo lembrar desta frase
<Ernandes> pum é virtual
<JoaoSantana> algum ubuntu member ligado ao unity disponível?
<Ernandes> boa perguntaa
<Ernandes> alguem ai respondee
<Ernandes> ixx
<Ernandes> puff
<Ernandes> 2oo diaa
<okarintary> Boa tarde!
<Ernandes> boa
<kayo> boa
<vitorlobo> boa
<okarintary> ae pessoal como anda as festividades? kk
<Ernandes> to comendoo.
<okarintary> kk
<okarintary> que bom
<okarintary> acabei de comer aqui tbm
<Ernandes> ta comido entao
<okarintary> sim SHAUHSUH
<okarintary> ae pessoal
<okarintary> qual é melhor?
<okarintary> facul de Analise e desenvolvimento de sistema
<okarintary> ciência da computação ou eng da computação?
<licensed_> ciencia da computacao
<okarintary> pode dizer pq?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  faço sistemas de informação
<okarintary> vitorlobo: o que você ta achando do curso?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, sistemas de informação é um mix entre analise de sistemas e ciencia da computação...o ruim disso é que não cria nenhuma base sólida ...n tem nenhum foco...estuda-se muito gestão e programação ao mesmo tempo...ou até administração
<okarintary> licensed_: por que você acha ciência da computação melhor?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, creio eu que ciencia da computação foque mais em programação, hardware, sistemas operacionais, algo mais voltado mesmo para a computação
<vitorlobo> okarintary, já análise e desenvolvimento axo q n pode ser inclusive entre S.I e CC já que ao que me parece, são 3 anos de formação ou 2...n é bacharel
<okarintary> vitorlobo: humm. e eng da computação, sabe me dizer?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  eng da computação é a pica das montanhas.....é o tipo de curso q começa com 50 e termina com 5
<vitorlobo> :P
<okarintary> vitorlobo: tão foda assim? kk
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  mas muitomais burocratico e conservador doq qualquer outra coisa
<vitorlobo> okarintary, aluno q entra verde na universidade com espectativa de que sairá dela já sabendo oq ta rolando no mercado de trabalho em termos tecnicos mesmo, se frustra sempre
<vitorlobo> vc entra verde e sai verde
<vitorlobo> se n se cuidar, entra verde e sai mais verde doq quando entrou
<vitorlobo> okarintary, ai vai de vc buscar um estágio numa empresa q te dá espaço pra crescer ou buscar ler livros, criar seu proprio foco etc
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  mas no fim das contas ao que parece, o mercado ainda dá valor q quem tem um diploma...mesmo q seja somente para limpar o traseiro
<okarintary> vitorlobo: então o mais voltado para programação é ciência da computação?
<Ricardo__> 38 graus em poa
<Ricardo__> viu so pra quem acha q aki é frio
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<okarintary> Ricardo__: você nem sabe o que é morar no Pará! uhsuahus
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  acredito q sim
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  sistemas de informação é muito perdido
<licensed_> okarintary, porque é o curso que eu faço e que sempre quis
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ensina gestão no meio de programação, com teórico de n sei oq....n ensina o bêabá de nada...se vc nunca teve contato com c++ por exemplo, ja começa no intermediário de c++
<vitorlobo> é uma bagunça só
<okarintary> licensed_: mas o que vc acho do curso?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc aprende mais por fora do que dentro é oq penso rs...mas faça se quer ser visto pelo mercado a fora como alguém "graduado"
<okarintary> vitorlobo: hum, vlw cara... estava pensando em fazer sistemas de informação... mas acho que num vou fazer mais...
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  melhor vc fazer CC ou engenharia da computação
<vitorlobo> okarintary, oq vc pode fazer tbm....se ficar muito na dúvida
<vitorlobo> é entrar em um e depois entrar em outro reaproveitando matéria
<vitorlobo> ja q os 3 cursos dão matérias similares
<vitorlobo> dai vc se acha
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> se encontra noq quer
<okarintary> vitorlobo: tem um cara aqui que eu conheço que é graduado em sistemas da infor. ae um dia ele me passou um codigo fonte de um projeto que ele tava fazer pra um cliente, acho que se tivesse 2 linhas dele era muito, e completamente desorganizado o diretorio do projeto
<licensed_> okarintary, cc tu vai ver muito calculo, arquitetura de computadores, compiladores
<licensed_> okarintary, em engenharia alem de muito calculo, vai ter muita fisica, eletronica um pouco
<licensed_> okarintary, e ads tu vai aprender a programar.. vai ter cadeira de banco 1 e 2, web 1 e 2,
<licensed_> aprender web services.. blabla.. eh mais pratica
<licensed_> e bsi é mais administrativa.. (vitorlobo me corrija se eu estiver errado).. e melhor pararmos com o offtopic
<okarintary> licensed_: hum, isso em cc? ou tem nos dois?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  comumente vc encontrará excelentes programadores q nunca pizaram numa universidade...e vai se perguntar pq ele está níveis absurdos acima do seu
<vitorlobo> okarintary, e vai descobrir que x nada tem haver com y
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  compreende?
<vitorlobo> mas da mesma forma
<okarintary> vitorlobo: mais ou menos kk
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  resumindo, quem faz  a faculdade é o aluno
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  se vc aproveitar bem oq ta sendo ensinado e ao mesmo tempo correr atras de informação fora da universidade, vc será bem graduado. Se vc esperar demais da faculdade e n buscar nada fora, vai sair com um diploma mas despreparado pro mercado
<vitorlobo> okarintary, a ideia é....comer livro... ir nas livrarias e cair de cabeça no bagulho
<licensed_> isso.. quem faz a faculdade é o aluno
<okarintary> vitorlobo: obg pelas dicas cara... mas o negocio é que na minha cidade nem tem livraria sayshuahsuhaus
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  a grande maioria dos professores universitários são conservadores...isso é um problema..pois, se apegam a tecnologias que hoje são consideradas obsoletas ou a linguagens que não te leva a lugar nenhum....
<vitorlobo> okarintary, q cidade é essa de q estado?
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: Pará D:
<vitorlobo> okarintary, se n tem, compra no cebo mano
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  cebo = livro usado...se bem conservado, é mais em conta até
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  e barato
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  www.estantevirtual.com.br
<vitorlobo> :)
<okarintary> vitorlobo: hum , vou dar uma olhada
<okarintary> vitorlobo: qual vc me aconselharia para começar
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  depende muito do que vc quer aprender
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  o leque de possibilidades nessa área, é enorme...
<okarintary> vitorlobo: programação, mas gosto de tudo organizado ae que vem gosto de saber o conseito da coisa para fazer-la, só começo a fazer se tiver certeza que vou conseguir...
<vitorlobo> okarintary, para ter um código organizado, basta seguir as convençoes da linguagem...toda linguagem de programação tem convenção...justamente para se trabalhar em grupo....vc poder compartilhar teu código e o outro programador não ter problemas em interpreta-lo
<vitorlobo> okarintary, mas nem todo mundo faz isso obviamente
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  por isso, é interessante vc se envolver com algum projeto livre
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  geralmente eles seguem as convenções por esse motivo...e acaba aprendendo com o código dos caras
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  sendo programador, penso eu, que esse seja o melhor caminho para o aprendizado
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  a propósito, vc é usuario de ubuntu, windows..oq? curiosidade
<okarintary> vitorlobo: estou usando o elementary os beta 1
<vitorlobo> okarintary, elementary é fork do ubuntu?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: baseado no ubuntu 12.04 lts
<vitorlobo> a sim
<okarintary> vitorlobo: comecei usar ubuntu já faz um tempinho... estou querendo me livrar de uma vez por todas do win...
<vitorlobo> okarintary, botar a cabeça no travisseiro e refletir oq ainda te prende nele e buscar solução ne...rs..mas isso é muito pessoal tbm....existem usuários flex "q usam sistemas livres e proprietários e acham bobagem evangelhizar software-livre"
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  tem os usuários anarquistas.....do tipo richard stallman
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  e tem os que...são amantes da ideologia livre...e fazem de tudo para migrar de vez
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acho que me encaixo nesse ultimo
<vitorlobo> apesar de achar stallman radical demais, gosto em parte da filosofia de vida anarquista rs
<vitorlobo> ele consegue levantar questões interessantes
<okarintary> vitorlobo: na verdade gosto mais da comunidade linux, fico mais a vontade...
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o kernel tava ta xingando ae de graça..resolve com ele
<vitorlobo> geral de prova ae
<brandomota> fala galera,feliz natal!
<okarintary> brandomota: feliz natal pra vc tbm!
<brandomota> alguém aí joga assautcube? ele requer muito do hardware?
<okarintary> brandomota: nunca viu
<okarintary> brandomota: vi*, estou baixando pra testar
<brandomota> okarintary : eu vi um colega jogando e gostei,mas meu pc não se dá bem com jogos muito pesados
<okarintary> brandomota: ele me parece nao tao pesado..
<brandomota> eu achei ele com os mesmos gráficos do cs,bem leve
<brandomota> mas acho que vou tentar instalar o cs via wine,pra ver a diferença entre eles
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  de natal ae pra vc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih2sjlmMSeE
<brandomota> valeu,vou ver
<xispirito> tive que tirar um cochilo, tava meio tonto o.0
<Fisico> pq num tem skype para 64bits? o q fazer para instalar?
<xispirito> http://i.imgur.com/vMS9a.png
<xispirito> o.0
<vitorlobo> Fisico,  tem sim o.o
<omelete> xispirito, ?
<Fisico> vitorlobo: me dá uma força
<Fisico> eu tento fazer pelo dpkg e ele dá problema de dependencias
<vitorlobo> Fisico, 64bits n é multilib? ou seja, ele n instala programas em 32 bits? skype é uma ferramente de comunicação, n tem necessidade nenhuma de haver lib 64bits
<vitorlobo> Fisico,  instale o skype 32 no 64
<Fisico> xo tentar vitorlobo
<Fisico> pera um pouquinho, deixa eu puxar
<xispirito> omelete: também não sei, achei sem querer
<Fisico> vitorlobo: é q como eu to com o linux mint debian, no site do skype só tem o multiarch para debian
<Fisico> e esse diz q é só 32 bits
<Fisico> e num vai
<vitorlobo> Fisico, 32 bits n roda nada 64bits mas o contrario roda
<xispirito> rodar, roda, mas vai ter libs duplicadas
<Fisico> vou baixar o p o unbuntu 32 bits
<Fisico> só 1s
<Fisico> ontem dava problma de dependencias
<xispirito> quer dizer, você precisa das dependências do Skype, em 32 bits
<Fisico> faltava a bibliteca ia32lib
<Fisico> isso
<Fisico> a ia32lib
<Fisico> mas ai eu tento instalar a ia 32lib e diz q depende da ia32lib-num sei o q e não é instalavel
<xispirito> procura no seu search engine por ia32lib
<xispirito> talve baixando o tal pacote que faltou ou compilando
<xispirito> rode
<Fisico> no instalador de pacotes xispirito ?
<xispirito> Fisico: browser
<Fisico> eu já procurei, diz q tem 1 pacote quebrado
<xispirito> qual está quebrado?
<Fisico> se eu marcar essa opção
<Fisico> se eu marcar o ia32lib no synaptic
<Fisico> ele aparece como pacote quebrado
<xispirito> é .. dai é particular do seu SO
<xispirito> tem que perguntar no canal deles, pode ser que eles tenham respondido isto umas quinhentas vezes
<telec> boa tarde
<Fisico> nossa, q dureza
<telec> alguem poderia me dizer como eu posso ver qual driver de video está em uso no momento ?
<Fisico> xispirito:  to terminando de baixar o para o ubuntu 32 bits aqui e queria pedir para vc me ajudar
<Fisico> telec: lspci -k
<xispirito> Fisico: nunca usei Skype, mas posso tentar
<telec> agora só saber quem é o de video
<xispirito> nunca iseu Mint Debian ... nunca usei ia32lib =D
<xispirito> #usei
<Fisico> xispirito:  obrigado. Terminou o download, dpkg -i skype..?
<xispirito> sim
<Fisico> xo tentar
<telec> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<telec> seria isso né
<xispirito> telec: é esta sua placa
<telec> Kernel driver in use: i915
<telec> queria saber se tem como melhorar o desempenho de video ... ou já tá com os drivers certos
<xispirito> telec: tem, você pode melhorar o driver, escrevendo código e pode comprar uma placa mais potente ..
<Fisico> xispirito: root@cabral:/home/cabral/Área de trabalho# dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<Fisico> dpkg: erro ao processar skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb (--install):
<Fisico>  arquitetura do pacote (i386) não combina com a do sistema (amd64)
<Fisico> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<Fisico>  skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<telec> xispirito, apenas perguntei ... =\
<xispirito> Fisico: http://wiki.debian.org/skype
<xispirito> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<xispirito> apt-get update
<xispirito> e dae instala o Skype
<telec> só quero saber se nao to usando um driver 'generico' um vesa ... ou é o driver certo
<Fisico> xo tentar xispirito
<Fisico> 1s
<xispirito> telec: é este driver mesmo
<Fisico> xispirito: dpkg: problemas com dependências impedem a configuração de skype:
<Fisico>  skype depende de libasound2 (>= 1.0.16).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libc6 (>= 2.7).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libqt4-network (>= 4:4.8.0).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libqtwebkit4 (>= 2.1.0~2011week13).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libstdc++6 (>= 4.6).
<Fisico>  skype depende de libx11-6.
<Fisico>  skype depende de libxext6.
<xispirito> Fisico: entendemos =D
<Fisico>  skype depende de libxss1.
<Fisico>  skype depende de libxv1.
<Fisico>  skype depende de libssl1.0.0.
<Fisico> dpkg: erro ao processar skype (--install):
<Fisico>  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<Fisico> Processando gatilhos para desktop-file-utils ...
<Fisico> Processando gatilhos para gnome-menus ...
<Fisico> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<Fisico>  skype
<Fisico> :D
<xispirito> agora instala esta pacotaiada ae que funciona
<Fisico> tudo isso tem no repositório?
<xispirito> basicamente faltou o qt4
<xispirito> tem sim
<Fisico> só mandar um apt-get install?
<xispirito> sim
<Fisico> xo tentar, obrigado xispirito
<xispirito> nah =D
<Fisico> xispirito:  :)
<vitorlobo> Fisico, instala o arch e larga essa merda ae
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<Fisico> vitorlobo:  hehehe
<vitorlobo> Fisico, se tem dependencias pendentes, pq o sistema n busca e instala? n entendo
<xispirito> vitorlobo: porque é um pacote externo, fora dos repos, instalado manualmente
<vitorlobo> xispirito, lembro q instalava o skype no ubuntu sem esses pau ai
<vitorlobo> :S
<xispirito> vitorlobo: isto quando o Skype era de outra empresa
<xispirito> agora é dos Redmond's
<xispirito> o.0
<vitorlobo> n
<vitorlobo> quando o skype ja era da microsoft mesmo
<xispirito> vai acontecer, escrevam: vão quebrar o suporte de Skype a outros SO's, não demora
<vitorlobo> no arch instala so com pacman -S skype
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> no ubuntu 12.10 também acho que so adicionei o ppa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ou não
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<xispirito> pro meu sistema não tem =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, bsd né?
<xispirito> sim
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> aheuaheuhaeueah security addicted
<xispirito> é por ae
<Fisico> xispirito: tá tudo instalado e não vai
<Fisico> e agora tá com problema de dependencia
<xispirito> Fisico: instala o Skype denovo, para ele se configurar
<Fisico> apt-get -f install?
<xispirito> porque ele ficou desconfigurado
<Fisico> como faço isso xispirito ?
<xispirito> tenta normal primeiro
<xispirito> repita o processo
<Fisico> tá
<xispirito> dpkg -i pacote
<xispirito> não lembro se ele refaz ou tem que desistalar antes
<Fisico> a mesma coisa xispirito
<Fisico> problemas de dependencias impedem a instalação do skype
<xispirito> Fisico: abre em um terminal, vejamos o erro que apareçe
<xispirito> ah
<Fisico> o q faço agora xispirito ?
<xispirito> então alguma coisa daquela lista ficou para trás
<Fisico> num ficou xispirito
<xispirito> tenta um apt-get -f install para ver
<Fisico> eu acabei de dar 2 cliques e ele diz q é para mim dar um apt-get install -f e corrigir
<Fisico> vou fazer denovo
<vitorlobo> Fisico, tu fez isso? sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/
<vitorlobo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<vitorlobo> ?
<xispirito> vitorlobo: http://wiki.debian.org/skype
<vitorlobo> Fisico,  apaga o repositorio q tu boto, e faz isso
<Fisico> xispirito:  q estranho, agora eu dei o apt-get install -f e ele tá baixando
<Fisico> estranho
<xispirito> =D
<vitorlobo> buguento
<vitorlobo> vai entender
<Fisico> vai entender
<Fisico> ontem eu fazia isso e ele me dizia q seria liberado 35mb, agora eu fiz isso e ele me disse q será baixado 102mb
<xispirito> é porque você habilitou o suporte 32bits
<xispirito> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Fisico> entendi
<xispirito> lembra?
<Fisico> aquele comando
<Fisico> isso
<Fisico> com isso eu habilito p 32 bits?
<Fisico> entendi
<xispirito> sim, habilita suporte
<Fisico> mas num é qq coisa q eu posso baixar de 32 bits né xispirito ?
<xispirito> Fisico: na verdade, é basicamente qualquer coisa
<Fisico> pq xispirito ? num é como roda o SO? num fica imcompatível?
<xispirito> Fisico: o processador 64bits tem suporte a 32bits
<xispirito> assim como 32bits tem suporte a 16bits
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu
<xispirito> basta dividir os registradores ao meio
<vitorlobo> o dia que passar a ser multilib
<vitorlobo> e rolling release
<vitorlobo> vai dar um salto enorme
<Fisico> entendi
<xispirito> mesmo em 64bits, você ainda tem esp, edi e etc
<xispirito> basta dividir rsp ao meio
<xispirito> =D
<xGrind> vitorlobo, multilib é dual arch?
<Fisico> e o q tem a ver o multiarch, para debian só tinha o multiarch para baixar, pq xispirito ?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  sim..q reconhece as arquiteturas automaticamente
<xispirito> dai eu não sei Fisico, é particular do Skype
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  sem precisar baixar uma versão da distro para cada arquitetura
<xGrind> vitorlobo, o Mageia tem isso, dual arch
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  arch linux tbm
<xGrind> quando instalei aqui, ele ja instalou o kernel desktop 64bits
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  bem melhor ne?
<xispirito> basicamente, estas isos vem com dois kernel's dentro
<xGrind> uhum. mas seria melhor se eu tivesse mais de 2gb de ram :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind, pena q mageia n é meta-distro
<vitorlobo> to curtindo mais as meta-distros
<vitorlobo> doq a distros de fato
<xGrind> como assim meta-distro?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  distribuiçoes q vem apenas com o sistema base instalado..sem drivers, softwares, ferramentas, ambiente grafico nada
<Fisico> hehe, deu certo, obrigado xispirito
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  assim,, vc quem monta ele de acordo com oq vc quiser
<xGrind> da pra fazer isso
<Fisico> vitorlobo: obrigado
<Fisico> :)
<xispirito> Fisico: é isto ae o/
<vitorlobo> xGrind, dá mas nao da forma nativa...fazendo gambi
<xGrind> tem o net install com software proprietario, e puro software livre
<vitorlobo> gambiarra
<xGrind> nao é gambiarra
<vitorlobo> xGrind, +-
<vitorlobo> xGrind, por exemplo
<xGrind> vitorlobo, http://www.mageia.org/pt-br/downloads/
<xGrind> Baixe rapidamente (40 MB) e imediatamente inicie pelo modo de instalaçao por rede cabeada ou por um disco local.
<vitorlobo> xGrind, numa meta-distro se vc mandar instalar o mate, ele vem com o mate puro
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  numa distro se vc manda instalar o mate no netinstall
<vitorlobo> ele isntala o mate e todas as ferramentas  e softwares ligados ao mate
<vitorlobo> vem uma *aralhada de coisa
<xispirito> o mageia netinstall é que nem o debain netinstall, quando você manda instalar o gnome em um debian, ele instala, configura um desktop, uma tela de login, wallpaper, configura tudo e entrega um desktop todo modificado
<xispirito> é isto que o vitorlobo quer dizer xGrind
<xGrind> hmm entendi
<xGrind> mas a diferença é que nem tem o task-gnome e task-gnome-minimal
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  isso isso isso
<xGrind> outros ambientes tb sao assim. dai nao fica aquela tranqueirada a toa
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mas isso se restringe ao gnome ..n tem haver com a forma q a distro trabalha
<xispirito> no arch se você pede um gnome, ganha um gnome seco, e é isto ae
<vitorlobo> dai vc monta ele como quiser
<vitorlobo> no ubuntu netinstall se vc instala o gnome
<xispirito> vira o ubuntu =D
<vitorlobo> vem com libre office e coisa bagarai
<xispirito> normal
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  pra tu ter ideia, em meta-distro nem oq é default em várias distros no sistema n vem...por exemplo, n archlinux ou gentoo que são meta-distros, não vem nativamente o python instalado
<xispirito> nos BSD's também é assim vitorlobo, vem a base, e se tu pede um gnome, ganha um gnome, só
<vitorlobo> xGrind, dessa forma vc pode instalar a versão do python que desejar
<vitorlobo> sem haver quebra de pacote ou conflito
<vitorlobo> xispirito, isso é lindo
<xispirito> eu também gosto
<xGrind> no ubuntu voce nao pode nem desinstalar um pacote, que ja sai metade da distro ;x
<xispirito> xGrind: isto me dá coisas
<xGrind> kk
<xispirito> realmente irrita, ele desistala o xfce todo se disistalar o leafpad ¬¬
<sistematico> Isso aí é só regular o unhold, eu acho.
<xGrind> tenta instalar o unity no xfce. vai instalar nautilus, brasero, empathy, rhythmbox
<sistematico> apt-get unhold lalalala
<xispirito> ele desistala todo o gnome se desistalar o metacity
<xGrind> pra que tudo isso? o.O
<xispirito> xGrind: sim, foi uma coisa que me fez voltar ao Slackware, lá na época do 8.04
<sistematico> hold/unhold mano.
<sistematico> xispirito: Gostaria que fosse esse o defeito do Ubuntu, mas esse não é um defeito, e o Ubuntu não tem só esse defeito.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<xispirito> sistematico: sei lá, já não uso mais
<xispirito> só a familia aqui usa
<xGrind> ubuntu 12.10 foi lançado em outubro, ja estamos quase em janeiro e até hoje está instavel
<sistematico> Aliás, esse negócio de carregar um monte de dependência, é serviço do apt, nem do Ubuntu é.
<xispirito> xGrind: porque é instável
<xispirito> por natureza
<xGrind> vi um cara postando na comunidade do Ubuntu no Google+ que se deixar o kernel padrao 3.5.* ele fica dando crash
<xispirito> é experimental
<xGrind> mas se colocar uma versao mais nova, melhora algumas coisas e buga outras
<xispirito> me lembra um outro SO que não vou falar o nome =D
<xGrind> janelas? :D
<xispirito> aha
<xGrind> tem um comando em rpm, que vc desinstala um pacote sem remover suas dependencias: rpm -e --nodeps
<xGrind> existe em deb ?
<xispirito> o negócio da computação é que as pessoas não entendem que deve se deixar simples, não digo sem recursos, mas simles de alterar, de manter .. não com trinta camadas de abstração
<xispirito> o sistema de som do linux é um exeplo, feíssimo
<xispirito> todo unix do planeta usa oss, o bunito tem que complicar =D
<xGrind> xispirito, eu li esses dias que a maioria nao usa oss mais, pq é antigo
<sistematico> xGrind: Existe.
<xGrind> usam alsa
<xispirito> xGrind: nah, oss saiu versão nova ano passado, e já doi atualizado neste tempo
<xispirito> quem usa alsa é linux
<xispirito> advanced linux sound architecture o.0
<sistematico> xGrind: O novo padrão é o PulseAudio.
<xGrind> o pulseaudio está dando lag com o Mageia 2. mas no mg3 ja foi corrigido
<xispirito> pois o pulseaudio é um sistema em si ou uma espécie de proxy de som?
<xGrind> mesma coisa acontecia com o xubuntu 11.04 eu acho
<sistematico> xGrind: Mas eu não tenho certeza se dá pra usar o PulseAudio sem o alsa, eu acho que dá.
<xispirito> porque se bem me lembro, ele depende do alsa o.0
<xispirito> e daí chegamos lá denovo, trinta camadas de abstração
<xGrind> Em um cenário típico de instalação em Linux, o usuário configura ALSA para usar um dispositivo virtual fornecido pelo PulseAudio. Assim, aplicações usando ALSA irá para saída de som do PulseAudio, em seguida, utiliza-se a ALSA que acessa a verdadeira placa de som.
<sistematico> xGrind: Isso aí é ajustado através dos números de fragmentos no arquivos default.pa
<xispirito> xGrind: é ao contrário, o pulseaudio joga para o alsa, pelo menos eu entendi isto
<Fisico> xispirito:  uma dúvida meio boba: pq no internet banking do santander só roda se eu tiver no windows? é java q tem q rodar para acessar o site....tá instalado aqui
<xispirito> Fisico: não faço a menor idéia, tenho a impressão que os bancos tem pacto com a Microsoft =D
<xGrind> Fisico, ta instalado o java mesmo? ou open jdk
<xGrind> acho q é isso
<Fisico> xGrind: eu vi aqui q é o java
<xGrind> Fisico, da uma lida http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-oracle-java-no-ubuntu
<Fisico> obrigado xGrind , xo ver
<xGrind> \o
<xispirito> bom, dai eu penso: para que então o tal pulseaudio?
<xispirito> uma camada inútil consumindo recurso e deixando tudo mais difícil
<xispirito> e o alsa? um sistema diferente para quebrar compactibilidade entre os Unices ..
<xispirito> ou eu estou errado?
<sistematico> xispirito: PulseAudio serve para uma série de coisas.
<sistematico> Ele não é inútil.
<sistematico> Ele não vem por padrão aqui, eu instalei.
<xispirito> sistematico: e o que ele faz exatamente que o salsa sozinho não faria, por exemplo?
<xispirito> #alsa
<sistematico> xispirito: Seguinte, vou citar dois exemplos, existem centenas.
<sistematico> 1º Volume, no ALSA, tu tem que setar, depois dá um alsactl store pra ele salvar, certo?
<sistematico> NO Pulse é automático, ele setá os diversos níveis e deixa no último estado que eles estavam antes de tu desligar.
<sistematico> Ou, reseta os níveis se tu quiser tambem, tanto faz.
<xispirito> quanto a isto, resolvo com uma linha de código na aplicação de volume
<sistematico> 2º RTMP.
<sistematico> xispirito: Com linha de código você faz o que quiser, do jeito que quiser, to falando dos aspectos do sistema.
<sistematico> O que você disse é fora do escopo.
<xispirito> sistematico: o que quis dizer é que é um problema relativamente simples, não vale implementyar mais uma camada por isto
<sistematico> Com linha de código você pode setar um volume diferente baseado na hora do dia ou da noite, e daí?
<xispirito> mesmo em um script que rode na runlevel 6, você pode por o comando lá e pronto
<xispirito> sistematico: só quis dizer que é simples demais para valer mais uma camada consumindo recursos
<sistematico> xispirito: OK, quer mesmo saber o que o PulseAudio faz que o ALSA não faz?
<xispirito> sim
<sistematico> xispirito: Volumes diferentes por aplicativo.
<xispirito> ah, isto sim
<xispirito> que eu saiba, alsa não faz
<sistematico> xispirito: Exemplo, escuto uma música de fundo bem baixinho, enquanto assisto um vídeo no Youtube com o volume normal.
<sistematico> Sacou?
<xispirito> entendi
<sistematico> Alem do que, você separa os canais, usando uma placa só, por exemplo..
<xispirito> tem aplicações que fazer isto por si, tipo mpd, que tem opção de mixer por hardware e software, o de software regula o volume independente do principal
<xispirito> mas não são todas
<sistematico> No PC eu quero escutar uma música, e eu tenho uma placa com saída HDMI, na minha teve que fica a 5m de distancia eu assisto um filme, o audio de um não interfere no outro.
<sistematico> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<sistematico> Nesse site você vai entender porque o PulseAudio é o melhor, e porque usa-lo.
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, dae justifica a camada
<xispirito> nah, o sistema que uso é oss
<sistematico> Eu tambem uso OSS, mas quando eu posso usar o Pulse fico satisfeito com ele.
<sistematico> Uma tecnologia não exclui a outra, tudo tem hora, jeito e lugar.
<xispirito> eu ainda não tinha prestado atenção
<xispirito> mas aqui o mpd está com 80% de volume, o sistema com 57% e o vlc com 78 o.0
<xispirito> ou seja, é independente, assim como o Pulse
<Fisico> já volto amigos xispirito sistematico  xGrind
<xispirito> Fisico: aha
<xispirito> sistematico: você que usa BSD talvez saiba: como usar um fone usb como saída principal de áudio
<xispirito> nesta eu me perdi xD
<xispirito> man socket
<xispirito> err
<omelete> alsa é uma merda, chiado, mixer ruim, som baixo, som pra do nada
<xispirito> omelete: =D
<xispirito> mesmo em Linux eu já usava OSS
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa tarde
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
<rafaelsnk> um feliz natal a todos
<xispirito> bleh, então é nataaaaaal, ano novo tambééééééém
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
<rafaelsnk> alguém aí tem PSP?
<okarintary> Boa noite!
<sistematico> xispirito: Não tenho idéia, nunca usei um fone usb.
<rafael_> pessoal
<rafael_> estou querendo instalar o virtual box, estou no site tudo ok
<rafael_> porém, a source list atual é deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib
<paladinn> e vc esta em um canal de UBUNTU
<xispirito> mas tem nos repositórios normais o virtualbox o.0
<paladinn> UBUNTU
<paladinn> o que de UBUNTU vc não entendeu ?
<xispirito> paladinn: não seja cruel =D
<paladinn> cruel é vc xispirito q é o top troll ubuntu-br
<paladinn> eu to querendo ajudar
<xispirito> eu não sou o top troll
<xispirito> um dia chego lá
<paladinn> vc é esforçado
<xispirito> é, eu tento
<rafael_> minha dúvida é
<paladinn> sou seu fã xispirito ja disse isso ?
<xispirito> não paladinn
<paladinn> pois é
<rafael_> se eu for add no source list que atualizo manualmente é só substituir pelo Quantal Quetza?
<paladinn> rafael_,
<paladinn> q parte do ubuntu vc não entendeu
<paladinn> U BU N TU
<xispirito> paladinn: mas eu acho que eles está usando ubuntu quantal não sei o que mais ..
<paladinn> achismo
<xispirito> tenho que achar antes de ter certza ..
<paladinn> se eu tenho um source de debian
<paladinn> e estou no ubuntu
<paladinn> sistematico,
<xispirito> rafael_: explique, é debian ou ubuntu?
<rafael_> ubuntu
<xispirito> paladinn: agora você pode ajudar ele =D
<paladinn> ok
<xispirito> e eu tenho certeza do meu achismo
<paladinn> rafael_, e vc tem um source do debian pra instalar o virtualbox
<paladinn> confere ?
<rafael_> antes de mais nada ... deixa eu me expressar melhor.
<paladinn> respira fundo
<paladinn> inspira
<paladinn> expira
<rafael_> eu acabei de instalar o virtualbox pela repositório do ubuntu, porém a versão atual é 41.
<rafael_> 4.1
<rafael_> no site virtualbox atual versão é 4.2
<sistematico> hmmmm
<paladinn> por que vc quer atualizar ? esta funcionando ?
<sistematico> Versões, versões, versões, tudo de novo.
<rafael_> gosto de manter o sistema sempre atualizado.
<xispirito> se funciona e faz o que eu quero, eu fico
<xispirito> independente de numeração
<sistematico> rafael_: As versões do repositórios, sempre serão inferiores as versões dos fontes do programa.
<sistematico> rafael_: Pra entrar em um repositório, alem do fonte ser empacotado, ele passa por diversos testes, isso leva tempo.
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> principalmente DEBIAN
<rafael_> blz até aí tudo bem. como estou engatinhando no sistema.
<paladinn> A FILOSOFIA DEBIAN
<rafael_> quero tirar um pequena dúvida.
<paladinn> é diferente de qualquer outra DISTRO
<paladinn> versões
<paladinn> só são problemas caso seu software de PAU, em time que esta ganhando não se mexe
<sistematico> rafael_: Distros que usam o software mais recente "possível" nos repositórios, são distros "Bleeding Edge", caso for realmente sua vontade, escolha uma e use-a.
<paladinn> por acaso
<paladinn> vc leu o release da mudança de versões
<paladinn> pra saber se quer atualizar ou não
<paladinn>  ?
<sistematico> Duvido.
<sistematico> heh
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> tipico
<xispirito> nenhum usuário comum lê changelog, esuqeçam
<paladinn> quer fazer algo, não sabe por que, sem objetivo e nenhum propósito
<paladinn> nenhum
<paladinn> normal
<sistematico> Acho que nem 1% lê as Release Notes.
<paladinn> não lê
<xispirito> é por este motivo que o firefox fez o que fez, acredito
<paladinn> desde crianço sigo o RTFM
<sistematico> 99% não lê nem o manual, quem dirá Release Notes.
<paladinn> então
<paladinn> o suporte são vcs
<paladinn> sistematico e xispirito
<paladinn> vcs q ajudam ué
<paladinn> ou não ?
<xispirito> paladinn: se a canonical me pagasse, teriam o melhor suporte livre de todos os tmpos =D
<xispirito> qualquer cinco mil e assumo a bronca a sério
<paladinn> então
<paladinn> isso foge da ideologia GNU / OPENSOURCE
<paladinn> é uma afronta sabia
<sistematico> paladinn: hahahahahahahahahahaha
<xispirito> não é não =D
<paladinn> poxa
<xispirito> continua sendo livre
<paladinn> cara
<xispirito> "não é cerveja grátis"
<sistematico> Isso é uma afronta ao almoço.
<sistematico> Quem disse que Open Source tem que ser tudo grátis?
<xispirito> pois é
<sistematico> paladinn: As pessoas, almoçam, pagam luz, internet, gás.
<xispirito> open source não inclui trabalhar de graça
<sistematico> paladinn: Por mais que a pessoa só trabalhe com "Open Source", ela come.
<paladinn> vcs são muito ignorantes
<sistematico> paladinn: Ou estou falando alguma besteira?
<paladinn> ignorancia e hipocrisia
<sistematico> Negative, sir.
<xispirito> me paguem, eu fico aqui doze horas dia, dando suporte a qualquer um que apareçer
<sistematico> :P
<paladinn> calma
<paladinn> uma coisa é remuneração
<paladinn> outra é contribuição
<rafael_> pronto
<rafael_> tirei a minha dúvida
<rafael_> se ia funcionar ou não.
<paladinn> entende
<paladinn> conheço "contribuidores de livre e espontanea vontade"
<xispirito> paladinn: então podiam contribuir comigo =D
<paladinn> que são bem de vida !
<paladinn> joga no github
<paladinn> que contribuo ué, nunca neguei
<xispirito> estamos falando de suporte, código é outra coisa
<paladinn> suporte == ajuda ? ou ===
<xispirito> suporte de suporte =D
<paladinn> qual o final do suporte quando ele não encontra solução ?
<xispirito> o que faço aqui é dar uma ajuda a um e outro, quando estou com vontade
<xispirito> não é a sério
<xispirito> bug report
<xGrind> paladinn: suporte pago != suporte comunitario
<sistematico> paladinn: O Ubuntu é um software livre e tem suporte pago, pela Canonical.
<paladinn> não estou cobrando ninguém, sou pior que vocês
<sistematico> Qual o problema disso?
<sistematico> Eu realmente não entendi o motivo dessa conversa.
<paladinn> sistematico vc que ve problema em tudo, estamos debatendo
<xispirito> sistematico: o motivo é que falei em pagamento
<xGrind> o problema é que as pessoas acham que só pq um software é gratuito, as pessoas sao obrigadas a ajudam gratuitamente.
<sistematico> paladinn: Ok, então vou deixa-lo livre pra debater, tchau.
<xispirito> não ignorem =D
<xispirito> debater é responder a colocação do outro com um argumento válido, não ganhar a briga
<paladinn> é
<paladinn> é que aqui sou fraco com ubuntu e linux... manjo de *bsd... + de 15 anos de uso... até que acordei um dia e resolvi usar linux
<paladinn> e to aqui ajudando no que posso
<paladinn> sem cobrar
<xispirito> paladinn: sim, eu entendo, mas pareçe que "nós somos o suporte" pelo que vejo, sendo a canonical uma empresa, não posso dar suporte a sério sem remuneração
<xGrind> paladinn: usa qual versao do ubuntu?
<paladinn> xispirito vou assumir sua luta ok
<paladinn> me aguarde
<xGrind> nós mostramos o caminho, cabe a você procurar a resposta :D
<xispirito> eu não pedi, e não é luta
<xispirito> apenas filosofando a existencia do suporte =D
<xispirito> porque eu sou do tipo que filosofa até a pedra jogada na calçada o.0
<paladinn> relaxa
<rafaelsnk> bom o importa é sempre nos ajudar ....
<rafaelsnk> importante*
<kernel> como saber se o sistema que eu estou é 32bits ou 64bits?
<paladinn> uname -a
<kernel> sem pelo uname -a
<kernel> uname -a é facil
<kernel> queria saber pelos flags do kernel
<paladinn> ah
<sistematico> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<kernel> isso mesmo
<kernel> :D
<sistematico> kernel: Tem que ter lm.
<sistematico> Long-Mode.
<kernel> o 32bits?
<sistematico> Não, lm só aparece no 64.
<kernel> huMm
<kernel> ta beleza
<sistematico> Mesmo se tiver um sistema 32 bits instalado.
<sistematico> Pelo uname -a ele vai acusar o sistema instalado.
<[kernel]> to esperto
<sistematico> [kernel]: No caso o paladinn te respondeu certo.
<paladinn> ué
<xGrind> nao é cat /etc/issue
<xGrind> ?
<[kernel]> sistematico, o meu está aparecendo lml
<[kernel]> lm*
<[kernel]> xGrind, esse é pra ver a distro
<sistematico> Porque tu perguntou qual sistema instalado, e não a arquitetura do processador.
<xispirito> cpuinfo vai apresentar o processador, não o sistema [kernel]
<[kernel]> huMM
<sistematico> Se aparece lm ele suporta 64.
<[kernel]> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm dtherm
<sistematico> [kernel]: Esse PC que eu tô usando em um Celeron 1.3Mhz e ele tá com o sistema 64 bits.
<kernel> sei sei
<sistematico> Pra "precisar" do 32 bits tem que ser um PC muito, muito, mas muiiiiito velho.
<xispirito> no OpenBSD, apareçe LONG
<kernel> sistematico, mais 64bits tem que ter no minimo 4gb né nao de RAM?
<xispirito> cpu0: FPU,V86,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CFLUSH,DS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,SBF,NXE,LONG,SSE3,MWAIT,DS-CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,LAHF
<sistematico> kernel: Não, o meu é 2GB só.
<kernel> vish e roda filé?
<kernel> ta no freeba é
<sistematico> kernel: 100%.
<sistematico> Arch.
<kernel> ou arch
<kernel> ah sim
<sistematico> O PC com o FreeBSD é outro.
<xispirito> eu estou pensando em migrar para 64bit .. acho que está na hora =D
<kernel> xispirito, hehehe
<rafaelsnk> bom pessoal
<kernel> manda vê
<rafaelsnk> estou indo nessa
<rafaelsnk> abs a todos
<kernel> xispirito, ta com xnomad é?
<kernel> xmonad
<xispirito> kernel: sim
<rafaelsnk> até mais
<kernel> eu tenho o openbox no meu HD
<kernel> externo
<kernel> gostei muito
<kernel> mais meu estilo é xfce mesmo
<xispirito> eu gosto do OpenBox
<kernel> eu tambem achei irado
<sistematico> kernel: O Arthur Mariano(Art^) do Fórum Arch Linux BR, tem o desktop mais incrível que eu já vi usando o XFCE.
<kernel> tava querendo experimentar o gentoo
<sistematico> kernel: Se já viu as ScreenShots dele?
<kernel> sistematico, ainda nao
<sistematico> kernel: Olha lá depois, eu fiquei bobo de ver o desktop do cara.
<kernel> vou ver agora
<sistematico> Não sou de puxar o saco de ninguem, mas aquele é o cara.
<kernel> AUehuAHUAHeHEAUIE
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<kernel> ele costumizou foi
<kernel> o xfce é irado d+ cara
<xispirito> eu sou mais do tipo "linhas de comando alienigenas"
<xispirito> mesmo no desktop
<kernel> uaehihuei
<sistematico> kernel: Se viu lá?
<sistematico> kernel: Fiquei até com vergonha das minhas SS depois que vi as dele.
<sistematico> kernel: Mandei umas 10 SS nessa seção do fórum.
<xispirito> sistematico: posta um link de uma ae, que você achou massa
<sistematico> kernel: Pior que o cara usa o avatar do Michael Corleone! huhuhuhuhuh
<kernel> Online:
<kernel>     sistematico
<kernel> uahieauieh
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  cade?
<paladinn> :)
<xispirito> vitorlobo: se você pedir o link, acho que ele posta =D
<paladinn> arch é dahora ?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  posta o link
<sistematico> Calma mano.
<sistematico> xispirito: Eu vi o que tu escreveu, tô procurando.
<xispirito> ok
<sistematico> http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?pid=25655#p25655
<sistematico> Essa aqui, podem ver que eu até comentei embaixo.
<brandomota> boa noite galera
<paladinn> Twitter: @ArthurMarino
<paladinn> -
<paladinn> é vc ?
<vitorlobo> brandomota, foi mal mano
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> aquela hora q tu mandou pvt ne mim
<vitorlobo> eu ja tava capotado
<brandomota> kkkkk,eu fiquei foi com torcicolo hj,tô td duido,durmi com o note me expulsando da cama
<sistematico> paladinn: Leia novamente minha última frase e saberá quem sou.
<paladinn> ok
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> paladinn: sistematico == sistematico != Art^
<sistematico> Essa aqui, podem ver que eu até comentei "embaixo".
<paladinn> to lendo
<xispirito> pareçe o Mac OS
<paladinn> nao gosto de tema macos
<sistematico> http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?pid=25279#p25279
<brandomota> paladinn : fica legal,o meu xubuntu tá legal
<xispirito> eu prefico o tema redmond xD
<sistematico> Só que a que eu achei mais bonita é essa: http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?pid=24824#p24824
<sistematico> Show.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  o dele ficou parecendo estilo mac
<sistematico> Ele fez um serrilhado no menu inferior que eu não consegui copiar nem a pau.
<paladinn> http://d13pix9kaak6wt.cloudfront.net/avatar/emerson.maia_1312666804_88.jpg fluxbox + freebsd
<sistematico> vitorlobo: É, mais ou menos né.
<paladinn> meu
<sistematico> Lembra vagamente o MAC por causa do Dock.
<paladinn> nao gosto de dock acho feio
<paladinn> lembra mac os
<brandomota>  sistematico : tinha uma distro chamada macbuntu q era igualzinha,só não sei que fim levou
<sistematico> Eu uso Dock.
<paladinn> dock já bastou do unity
<paladinn> cairo dock
<vitorlobo> detesto essas coiss
<paladinn> compiz
<vitorlobo> de distro q imita mac
<vitorlobo> tem uma q imita win7
<paladinn> eu tb
<paladinn> linuxp
<brandomota> tinha uma q se chamava vixta
<paladinn> lindows
<kernel> kkkkkk
<sistematico> Eu uso o wbar como dock.
<xispirito> eu prefiro xmonad, pode ser feio, mas prefiro
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/240619
<brandomota> o satux,não se esqueçam dele
<brandomota> veio nesse note
<paladinn> legal xispirito bonito
<paladinn> gosto de tema assim vc tem bom gosto
<xispirito> =D
<paladinn> simplão
<paladinn> antigamente
<paladinn> um linux escovado assim dava trabalho
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  po
<vitorlobo> bonita essa
<vitorlobo> http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?id=3600
<vitorlobo> toda dark e tal
<xGrind> vitorlobo: o.O
<xGrind> xispirito: era pra vc kkk
<xGrind> o.O
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Qual a primeira?
<vitorlobo> é
<xispirito> =D
<vitorlobo> sistematico, tem uns caras q fazem milagre com openbox tbm
<vitorlobo> umas customizações tensas
<paladinn> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9870/openbox05.png
<brandomota> openbox é meio trabalhoso
<brandomota> mais fica show
<vitorlobo> open, flux , black sao
<vitorlobo> a mas dai
<vitorlobo> fica tdo do seu jeito ne
<paladinn> sao trabalhoso
<xispirito> é, dá trabalho sim, mas vale
<xispirito> pelo menos eu fico satisfeito em ver tudo onde quero
<vitorlobo> paladinn,  http://profpisco.com/?p=360
<vitorlobo> eu fico......
<sistematico> Pra montar esse desk deu um pouco de trabalho por causo do Conky-LUA.
<vitorlobo>  eu fico INCRÍVEL com essa falta de absurdo
<sistematico> Pra montar esse desk deu um pouco de trabalho por causa do Conky-LUA.
<vitorlobo> windows com tema de fedora
<vitorlobo> pra tirar onda de hackudo?
<vitorlobo> rs
<paladinn> pacote ta bem legal e leve timo pra quem quer dar uma cara nova no win…..eu sou um grande adepto das mudanças de visual odeio ver o msm visual no win todo dia…..
<brandomota> tinha um tema msm ,chamado fedora theme pack,que deixava o xp com cara do fedora
<sistematico> http://i.imgur.com/c62mN.png
<sistematico> Minha SS, de hoje, esse dock é o wbar.
<sistematico> Achei ele bem simples, quem quiser testar, fica a dica.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  bem legal esses docks com icons retangulares
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-26
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Faenza Icon Theme.
<xispirito> eu cheguei ao absurdo de ter um conky que era meia tela
<vitorlobo> sistematico, é oq? openbox?
<xispirito> agora parei com isto
<sistematico> É.
<xispirito> deixa eu ver se ainda tenho a screen
<sistematico> Tem dois ícones aí que eu fiz, porque num tinha no tema.
<brandomota> vitorlobo : é uma interface gráfica,feita pra pcs mais modestos
<sistematico> brandomota: Nem sempre.
<paladinn> alguem tem LPI aqui ?
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/240620
<sistematico> brandomota: Tenho um AMD Bulldozer usando o OpenBox..
<vitorlobo> brandomota, axo isso marilhoso rs
<sistematico> =)
<paladinn> e ai sistematico esses bulldozer vira ? sera que é bom pra jogos ?
<brandomota> vitorlobo : aí vejo que tu preza por sua memória ram livre,é bem leve mesmo
<sistematico> Vishi..
<sistematico> paladinn: D-E-S-T-R-O-I..
<vitorlobo> brandomota, eu n suporto firulas ...n consigo me adaptar ao kde por isso
<paladinn> vou montar um desktop com esse bulldozer entao
<vitorlobo> é cheio de firula hightech
<sistematico> paladinn: Show mesmo, tenho na minha loja se houver o interesse.
<vitorlobo> dai vc tem q customizar bagarai pra sair as firulas
<brandomota> vitorlobo : já meu pc parece uma alegoria de escola de samba
<paladinn> kkkkk
<brandomota> só falta sambar
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  se tiver a globeleza ja valeu a pena
<vitorlobo> xD
<brandomota> a gente vai se ver na globo,plim plim!
<paladinn> vc prefere uma loira gostosa ou um I7 terceira geração ?
<brandomota> o i7 tá fazendo falta no meu pc
<sistematico> i7 sem dúvida.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Se for AMD seria melhor.
<brandomota> amd é bom,agora fiquei num dilema,i7 ou bulldozer??
<xispirito> kernel: http://imagebin.org/240621
<xispirito> última vez que usei OpenBox
<paladinn> nunca um i7 terceira geracao na minha frente
<paladinn> só o i5 num ultrabook da samubng
<sistematico> brandomota: Ou vi falar, que o Bulldozer ganha na velocidade, não sei.
<brandomota> os ultrabooks da sansung são bons? nunca cheguei a tocar em um
<vitorlobo> o i7 é fiel
<vitorlobo> e a loira seria fiel?
<vitorlobo> :|
<brandomota> agora tô confuzo mesmo,compro os dois rsrsrsrs
<xispirito> tá, e este Bulldozer para compilar código e servir .. bom?
<sistematico> Que fiel? Gaviões da Fiel?
<vitorlobo> uhauhahuauhahuauha
<vitorlobo> piranhas da fiel
<vitorlobo> :S
<paladinn> kkkkkkkkk
<brandomota> rsrsrssrsrsr
<sistematico> é..
<sistematico> auto-away, falo pro 6
<paladinn> foi
<brandomota> xispirito : ele é rápido,então deve servir
<xispirito> as vezes é rápido em cálculo, mas é ruim em mover dados, ou inverso ..
<xispirito> queria ver se alguém já testou para dizer
<brandomota> tô sem poder aquisitivo pra comprar um,mas se não me engano o tecmundo fez review dele
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> varios review
<brandomota> então é só ver o resultado,e comparar com um do i7
<vitorlobo> i7 bombadao
<vitorlobo> é barato aqui na bahia
<vitorlobo> vc consegue aqui
<brandomota> quanto?
<vitorlobo> um i7 com 8gb de ram
<vitorlobo> por menos de 2 mil
<sistematico> bah
<xispirito> o.0
<paladinn> mas que geração
<sistematico> Eu te vendo uns 3 por esse preço
<vitorlobo> nova geração
<sistematico> uhu
<brandomota> eu vou ir pra bahia,passear e comprar umas "lembranças"
<paladinn> esse i7 baiano ta cansado hein
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<vitorlobo> ahahuahuahuaa
<xispirito> lol
<sistematico> Presta não, só fica na rede..
<paladinn> meu chefe quer vender um note samsung i7 1 geracao 2000 mil
<paladinn> placa de video 1 giga
<brandomota> no rio, só o processador tá 450
<brandomota> mês passado,quando tava lá
<paladinn> cara
<vitorlobo> -.- i7 gaúcho so funfa com macho
<vitorlobo> com femea ele nem liga
<vitorlobo> =X
<xispirito> aqui por 450 eu consigo um quad lga775 e olhe lá
<paladinn> na hora do compra, temos que ser mais profissionais ainda
 * vitorlobo esperando um gaúcho se pronunciar rs
<paladinn> lga 775 é podre
<paladinn> o proximo depois dele é os i7 ne esqueci o sockete
<brandomota> parece q sim
<paladinn> 1175
<paladinn> esqueci
<brandomota> não me lembro agora
<paladinn> doulhe uma
<paladinn> Intel i3, i5, i7, sockets 1156, 1366, and 1155
<paladinn> é foda uma troca de processador hj em dia
<paladinn> pq vc tem que trocar tudo
<xispirito> isto é irritante
<paladinn> memoria processador placa mae
<paladinn> fonte
<paladinn> gabinete
<paladinn> hd
<brandomota> tomada
<paladinn> kkkkkkkk
<brandomota> mas não é verdade? tive que trocar tudo aqui com esse novo padrão
<xispirito> pareçe que a intel quer veder placa mãe =D
<paladinn> não tem fabrica de placa de video no brasil
<brandomota> tem não
<paladinn> no japao vc monta um i7 4º geracao 128giga 512ssd
<paladinn> por 500 $$
<brandomota> bora pro japão galera?o corinthians já voltou
<paladinn> kkkk
<xispirito> sim, os chineses devem ganhar U$2,00 por dia trabalhado
<xispirito> dai é fácil
<paladinn> cara se tivesse um avanço tecnologico em hardware no brasil e investimento nos profissionais, acho que a gente superava todos os outros paises
<brandomota> com certeza
<xispirito> eu gostaria mesmo é que estas multinacionais ficassem longe daqui
<paladinn> indio ?
<xispirito> quase =D
<paladinn> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<brandomota> parece que a foxconn vai abrir fábrica no brasil
<paladinn> vai pro MIT xispirito
<xispirito> paladinn: o ideal é que o país investisse na população, que abrissemos nossas própias fábricas
<xispirito> com tecnologia daqui
<paladinn> o ideal
<brandomota> o brasil monta os pcs positivo
<xispirito> brandomota: e de onde vem as peças?
<brandomota> já é um começo
<xispirito> não é, porque o que fica para o país é muito pouco, todo o lucro mesmo vai para fora
<brandomota> infelizmente xispirito
<paladinn> o problema é imposto
<xispirito> paladinn: o problema é todo mundo achar bom
<xispirito> que é assim mesmo
<xispirito> que não dá para mudar
<paladinn> é imposto
<brandomota> deixa como tá....etc,etc,etc
<paladinn> ah
<paladinn> sou profissional de conhecimento
<kernel> xispirito, show viu openbox doido
<xispirito> é, e está simples
<brandomota> galera,o que voces dizem do google earth?
<paladinn> eu digo que nao sei o que dizer
<xispirito> eu digo que não gosto de ninguém tirando fotos
<brandomota> kkkkkkk,um paradoxo intrigante
<paladinn> ou
<paladinn> é legal ver paisagens
<paladinn> localização
<paladinn> prefiro o street view
<brandomota> eu queria ver o telhado de casa
<paladinn> se chegar nos lugares afastados
<xispirito> a idéia de um stélite tirando fotos não me agrada
<xispirito> além de que, a cidade aqui virou só em cameras agora
<brandomota> um bbb
<xispirito> só falta ter camera dentro de casa
<brandomota> xispirito : mas esse negócio de ser vigiado só me faz lembrar o filme exterminador do futuro
<xispirito> me faz lembrar os filmes futuristas em que o mundo é controlado por uma mega corporação blah blah
<xispirito> ou os 1984 da vida
<xispirito> lembra de tudo, menos coisa boa
<brandomota> já pensou se a internet se rebela contra a gente?
<xispirito> eu corto o rj45 \o/
<brandomota> rsrsrsrss
<xispirito> as vezes fico dias imaginando um código inteligente
<xispirito> que conseguisse decifrar uma entrada por si mesmo
<brandomota> sinistro!
<xispirito> montar uma resposta
<xispirito> brandomota: saca, seria um código que escreveria código para computar
<xispirito> um dia tomo coragem e ponho em prática
<brandomota> seria o pc se voltando contra o programador,um pesadeeeeelo!!!!
<xispirito> basicamente daria a ele poder de associar coisas
<brandomota> e responder aos comandos criados por ele mesmo
<xispirito> brandomota: se auto expandir
<brandomota> seria mais genial que a criação dos smartphones
<xispirito> com base nos novos dados
<brandomota> em quanto tempo um negócio desses estaria pronto?
<xispirito> para isto, teria de ter uma database, para alimentação inicial, com linguagem humana, objetos do mundo real e seus significados
<xispirito> brandomota: não sei, demoraria =D
<xispirito> e quando surgisse algo desconheçido, ele pesquisasse para dar resposta, adicionaria na database o novo dado e tal
<xispirito> escrevesse uma função para trara o novo dado ...
<xispirito> #tratar
<brandomota> já pensou..... xispirito,seria digno de um nobel
<xispirito> brandomota: seria massa
<brandomota> e muito perigoso,se cair em mãos erradas
<xispirito> brandomota: de a ele poder de se replicar e se instalar computadores afora e é a skynet \o/
<xispirito> se bem escrito, nem precisaria dar este poder, ele acharia por si
<Peste_Bubonica> iae negada
<brandomota> sabe que eu acho,que aquela armadura do homem do homem de ferro,é outro projeto que poderia a vir se tornar realidade,basta a tecnologia evoluir um pouco
<Peste_Bubonica> boa noite, feliz natal for everybody
<xispirito> Peste_Bubonica: noite
<brandomota> xispirito : como a skynet fez no filme
<Peste_Bubonica> brandomota, 0.o
<Peste_Bubonica> iron man, skynet
<brandomota> feliz natal Peste_Bubonica
<Peste_Bubonica> jesuis crime, o que perdi?
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<brandomota> uma idéia genial e muito perigosa
<xispirito> brandomota: imagine que ele tenha poder de pesquisar, interpretar o que está escrito em linguagem humana, a web toda a disposição .. cedo ou tarde, ele acha o security focus e as botnet, se replica =D
<brandomota> de se criar uma rede parecida com a skynet
<xispirito> pois vai precisar de mais espaço, mais processamento
<brandomota> xispirito : se ela tiver ia própria,o resto é de menos,existem muitos servidores no mundo
<xispirito> brandomota: sim, a idéia é dar a ele poder de interpretação e associação
<xispirito> onde guardar isto e se auto expandir ... o.0
<xispirito> doido
<brandomota> então,o the pirate bay,por exemploe o google
<brandomota> muito espaço disponível nesses servidores
<xispirito> bastaria ensinar escrever ele, ensinar ele a linguagem de programação dele mesmo, uma database ...
<brandomota> e o mundo correria riscos
<xispirito> é uma mistura de compilador com search engine
<brandomota> com a inteligência de um ser humano
<brandomota> capaz de tomar decisoes,etc,por ela mesma
<xispirito> sim, tendo associação e memória, ele chega lá
<xispirito> só não teria emoção, as decisões seriam secas, matemáticas
<brandomota> e cruéis,com certeza kkkkkk
<paladinn> tipo robocop "PROTEGER PESSOAS"
<brandomota> rsrsrsrssrsrs
<xispirito> lol
<paladinn> diretrizes
<brandomota> e protocolos
<xispirito> sim, emoção eu nem imagino como emular
<xispirito> ainda não consegui pensar como
<brandomota> talvez usando o linux como base,como a distro slackware,aí seria problema
<xispirito> se eu inventar de escrever isto, será com o OS que uso, OpenBSD
<brandomota> boa opção ambém
<paladinn> Linus Torvalds disse "existirá o dia em que os homens escreverão seus próprios drivers"
<brandomota> rsrsrsrs,iso é verdade
<vitorlobo> vamo programar uma red lady daquela de resident evil
<vitorlobo> a menininha demoniaca
<vitorlobo> o computador q solta os zumbis
<vitorlobo> e mata os invasores
<vitorlobo> o.o
<paladinn> umbrella
<xispirito> se der a ele um projetor ... =D
<brandomota> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> paladinn,  umbrella corporation = igreja católica
<vitorlobo> zumbis = os crente
<vitorlobo> agora só falta o bot la
<paladinn> subliminação total
<xispirito> eles conseguem sublimar a realidade de maneira invejável
<xispirito> eles maquinam, inventam uma teoria, acreditam nela e matam para defender
<vitorlobo> vamo mexer com eletronica
<brandomota> mas essa da rede,a idéia acho que tem como criar hoje em dia
<vitorlobo> inventar um pc ae
<vitorlobo> de peças velhas
<vitorlobo> e pantentear PC do povão
<vitorlobo> 50 conto o pc
<brandomota> o meu deve ser um desess kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> inclusão digital ae
<xispirito> vitorlobo: sou péssimo em eletrônica
<vitorlobo> eu tbm rs
<brandomota> eu só sei montar
<xispirito> na real sou péssimo com sintaxe de código também
<brandomota> e fazer manutenção
<xispirito> só sei pensar em algoritmos
<vitorlobo> a posilixo lançou o primeiro tablet brasileiro..feito aqui..fabricado aqui
<brandomota> e pra fica aqui
<vitorlobo> se antes os tablets era caros por causa dos impostos
<vitorlobo> a posilixo manteve o preço alto
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> fabricado axo
<vitorlobo> aqui
<vitorlobo> >.<
<xispirito> haha
<vitorlobo> comem o c* do consumidor com areia
<vitorlobo> e ainda compram
<vitorlobo> :S
<xtg> Boa Noite!
<brandomota> boa noite xtg
<xtg> Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda em relação ao novo ubuntu ( 12.10 ) ?
<brandomota> diga
<xispirito> vitorlobo: você programa?
<xtg> seguinte, já faz anos que usei o linux e agora estou voltando
<vitorlobo> xispirito, só aceito mulheres
<xtg> o novo ubuntu não tem mais aquele gerenciador de partições não ?
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> xtg: é o gparted
<xispirito> é só instalar
<brandomota> xtg,instale o gparted  sudo apt-get install gparted
<vitorlobo> xtg, sudo apt-get install gparted
<vitorlobo> é
<xispirito> sudo apt-get install gparted
<xispirito> =D
<xtg> certo, veja bem. Quero usar ao estilo windows ( C e D )
<xispirito> ah, dae só no windows
<xtg> C ext4
<brandomota> xispirito : já pensou se copiarem as idéias que sairam aqui???
<vitorlobo> auhahahuahuahuaa
<xtg> e D ntfs
<xispirito> brandomota: eu penso em começar
<vitorlobo> xtg,  pq vc ta vindo pro linux ?
<xispirito> a escrever
<vitorlobo> >.<
<xispirito> porque faz tempo que isto não me sai da cabeça
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  eu escrevo
<brandomota> xispirito : me avise o dia que voce botar pra funcionar,pra eu sumir da internet kkkkkk
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: Sempre adorei linux, tenho um primo que já deu palestras na Irlanda sobre linux
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: e quero voltar
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  por isso fiz o blog http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/
<vitorlobo> xtg, entao pq quer deixar o linux ao modo windows?
<vitorlobo> isso é meio escroto nao?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: não é ao modo windows
<xtg> e sim, o disco D quero deixar NTFS
<paladinn> ue
<vitorlobo> hum
<xispirito> vitorlobo: não é um código normal =D
<xtg> pois terei que jgoar backup's por HD externo
<paladinn> fdisk -l
<xispirito> só uma mente perturbada pode conceber \o/
<paladinn> formata ele em ntfs
<vitorlobo> xispirito, a escrever para programação vc diz?
<paladinn> qual a dificuldade xtg
<xtg> e o windows não reconhece partições que não seja ntfs e fat
<paladinn> reconhece reconhece
<xtg> sim, o caso é esse, não tinha achado o gerenciador de partições
<brandomota> xispirito : cuidaod então mano
<vitorlobo> xtg, axo q via cfdisk vc consegue isso mais ligeiro
<paladinn> ele não le
<paladinn> é diferente
<vitorlobo> digita no temrinal ae ........cfdisk e vai em frente
<paladinn> sim
<xtg> qye continha no 9.4, 9.6 etc.
<xispirito> brandomota: isto vai demorar a ficar pronto, anos
<xispirito> vitorlobo: me refiro a conceber a idéia, o algoritmo
<brandomota> xispirito : eu ainda penso que a armadura do homem de ferro seria mais fácil
<xispirito> a intaze é o de menos
<xispirito> #sintaxe
<xispirito> brandomota: não tenho recurso para construir uma armadura, um software, sim
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  ah... é...
<brandomota> então,um software inteligente
<xtg> certo, farei manualmente. preciso de uma partição swap, uma raiz (/ ) e uma de arquivos /home e outra backup ( seria a D ) correto?
<xtg> seria isso mesmo ?
<paladinn> para ?
<vitorlobo> xispirito, http://piratepad.net/ubuntu-br
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  entra ae pra vc ver esse esquema legal
<xispirito> vitorlobo: eu já vi algo semelhante
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  é bem legal rs
<xispirito> sim sim
<paladinn> old
<cfdisk> Opa
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> chegou quem vai te ajudar xtg
<xispirito> o cfdisk !
<vitorlobo> cfdisk,  vc esta sendo usado
<vitorlobo> rs
<xtg> [xispirito]: kkk
<xtg> xispirito
<xtg> certo, farei manualmente. preciso de uma partição swap, uma raiz (/ ) e uma de arquivos /home e outra backup ( seria a D ) correto?
<vitorlobo> xtg,  se te servir, deve ser né
<vitorlobo> xtg, eu fiz uma de boot, uma home outra root e outra swap
<xtg> a sim
<xispirito> xtg: o particionamento em Unix Like é coisa bem particular
<xtg> faltou a de boot
<xispirito> depende de cada usuário
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  axo q essa particularidade se aplica em quase tudo ne
<xispirito> se tratando de Unix Like ..
<xispirito> é feito para ustomizar
<xispirito> #customizar
<xispirito> pensando, seria um tonelada de código para ensinar verbos ao código o.0
<brandomota> teria que ter uns 40 hds de 1tb pra guardar td
<xispirito> sim, teria de ensinar uma linguagem humana primeiro, ao menos uma
<xispirito> para ele poder ler dicionários
<brandomota> seria incrível mesmo
<paladinn> sem pvt
<cfdisk> lol
<cfdisk> vitorlobo, o cara esta me usando mesmo.
<cfdisk> sou bem melhor que o fdsisk.
<brandomota> cfdisk, já tive uns problemas com esse comando,mano cfdisk
<cfdisk> fdisk*
<xispirito> cfdisk me lembra o Slackware
<cfdisk> eu uso slack.
<brandomota> sabia
<xispirito> =D
<brandomota> ei,tô testando o google earth,tá legal
<cfdisk> eu to de mac agora, mas meus pcs tudo e slack e ubuntu.
<xispirito> brandomota: taí uma coisa que eu não tinha pensado .. como ele vai interpretar imagens?
<xispirito> teria que ter uma função que mapeasse os pixels e conforme eles fosse mapeados, com base em cor e tal, ele conceberia que se trata do objeto fulano
<xispirito> \o/
<cfdisk> da onde voces fala?
<brandomota> xispirito: uma colega minha q e cega tem um programa que lê texto em imagens,é só aprimorar ele,acho
<cfdisk> perto ou longe?
<cfdisk> lol
<xispirito> cfdisk: isto depende da sua localização o.0
<cfdisk> hehehe
<cfdisk> acho que e bem longe de mim.
<cfdisk> Onde xispirito ?
<xispirito> brandomota: já é um começo
<brandomota> manaus,amazonas,eu acho que é brasil
<xispirito> cfdisk: do inferno, quase cinquenta graus ¬¬
<cfdisk> lol
<cfdisk> Onde e isso ae? Brasil agora tem uma nova estacao "EUTONO"
<cfdisk> Eu to no inferno.. kkkkkk
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> é no sul
<xispirito> hoje baixou o satanás aqui
<cfdisk> voce mora longe de mim pacas.
<xispirito> cfdisk: e onde é?
<cfdisk> marlborough.
<xispirito> o.0
<xGrind> alguem programa em python ae?
<cfdisk> Sabe o cigarro Marlboro.
<xispirito> tá, mas onde é? =D
<cfdisk> moro na cidade do cigarro.
<cfdisk> k
<cfdisk> usa.
<xispirito> santa cruz?
<cfdisk> aqui em massachussetts.
<paladinn> mit
<cfdisk> sim
<cfdisk> moro proximo da mit.
<cfdisk> meia hora
<paladinn> leva meu curriculo
<vitorlobo> cfdisk, tem irma?
<brandomota> eu moro na cidade mesmo,mas tenho um tio que mora na zona rural,pense num lugarzinho longe
<cfdisk> lol
<vitorlobo> cfdisk, adoraria ser teu cunhado
<vitorlobo> :D
<xtg> ext4 reiserfs ainda é a melhor opção ?
<cfdisk> minha irma vive ai no brasil.
<xispirito> cfdisk: diz que eu posso conceber um algoritmo inteligente nos próximos dois anos
<vitorlobo> cfdisk, mas ela pode te visitar n é msmo?
<vitorlobo> rs
<xispirito> qualquer cinco mil/mês e eu dou a eles o direito de ver o resultado final
<cfdisk> Pode, voce tb pode.
<paladinn> onde ela mora
<xispirito> sem mostrar o código, claro =D
<cfdisk> xispirito, haha
<vitorlobo> ai ó o cfdisk  é democrático
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<brandomota> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<brandomota> tô rindo demais aqui
<cfdisk> aqui ta um frio.
<cfdisk> de matar
<brandomota> manda pra cá,eu troco por 40 graus na sombra
<cfdisk> devez ester uns -2 eu acho
<xispirito> cfdisk: eu troco contigi, aqui o lucifer pegou pesado hoje
<xispirito> #contigo
<cfdisk> Hahaha, imagino
<vitorlobo> cfdisk, q q vc faz ai no sillicone valley?
<cfdisk> deve estar maior inferno ae no br, maior calor.
<brandomota> vitorlobo : vale do silicone?????
<vitorlobo> ré
<vitorlobo> auhaauhahuahuahuahaua
<xispirito> lol
<cfdisk> o vale do silicio e la na california no palo alto.
<brandomota> cfdisk : e tô derretendo aqui
<cfdisk> aqui e paia, california e bem melhor que esse estado de merda.
<paladinn> vale do silicone
<brandomota> ele escreveu errado,só pode
<vitorlobo> vale do silicone é Brasil RJ
<vitorlobo> rs
<cfdisk> eu trampo aqui e estudo.
<xispirito> o pessoal da xerox de lá ainda produzem coisas para os outros roubarem?
<cfdisk> kkkk
<vitorlobo> vale do silicione das tetas flutuantes
<vitorlobo> das mina de biquine comportado
<vitorlobo> rs
<brandomota> vitorlobo : é sério,tu escreveu errado ou eu li errado?
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  trocadilho po
<vitorlobo> silicon valley
<brandomota> cara,tô me engasgando de rir
<vitorlobo> uhaahuahuauhahuahuaaa
<vitorlobo> silicone valley
<vitorlobo> auhauhaahua
<xispirito> vitorlobo: faremos assim então, você constrói a armadura e eu escrevo o cérebro, o brandomota testa
<xispirito> an?
<xispirito> coloca ele e um ciborgue inteligente em uma sala fechada
<brandomota> xispirito : ok,vamos ver se eu consgio voar nisso,
<xispirito> se ele sair vivo, não é perigoso
<brandomota> xispirito : esse ele seria eu???
<xispirito> claro
<brandomota> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> alguém tem que testar, e os outros tem que estar vivos para consertar
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  me lembrou a aquele filme q tem o master blaster agora
<vitorlobo> como é nome
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<brandomota> eu virei cobaia kkkkkkk
<xispirito> vitorlobo: não sei deste ai
<brandomota> ok, se for pra frente esse projeto,podem contar comigo
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/ryancarmex/MasterBlaster.jpg
<vitorlobo> o de cima é o cerebro
<vitorlobo> o de baixo é bobão mas forte
<vitorlobo> auhahuahaa
<xispirito> ah, é o mad max, não?
<vitorlobo> é omaster blaster
<vitorlobo> issso
<vitorlobo> mad max
<xispirito> aha =D
<brandomota> esse filme....lembrei
<vitorlobo> mtu bom por sinal
<xispirito> o mad max dois é clássico total
<xispirito> este dai é o três se bem me lembro
<vitorlobo> mtu triste
<brandomota> xispirito : já pensou se essa armadura tiver vida própria tbm?
<vitorlobo> quando master perde blaster
<vitorlobo> ele fica la choramingando rs
<xispirito> brandomota: a idéia seria esta
<brandomota> xispirito : o que ia chover de governo querendo comprar a idéia....que nem no filme kkkkk
<vitorlobo> vamo fazer um programa
<vitorlobo> chamado
<xispirito> só que com o algoritmo que venho pensando, a armadura ia ter que carregar um container de hd's o.0
<brandomota> numa mochila,talvez,ou ssd,bem fino  e prático,até lá a tecnologia já evoluiu
<xispirito> ou conexão em qualquer lugar, tipo via satélite
<xispirito> para a base
<vitorlobo> vamo programar um software chamado ROBIN HOOD.... ele desvia a verba mandada por corruptos a paraíso fiscal e distribui para os pobres de maneira randomica
<vitorlobo> e um pouco para nosso bolso tbm
<xispirito> lol
<vitorlobo> xD
<brandomota> perfect! kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> dai o mundo todo
<vitorlobo> idolatrará o robin hood software
<vitorlobo> e se fomos pegos
<vitorlobo> os presos n comerão a nossa bunda
<vitorlobo> pq ouvirão falar de nós
<vitorlobo> e oq fizemos
<brandomota> aí a coisa ficaria realmente séria
<xispirito> já é alguma coisa vitorlobo
<xispirito> muito importante
<vitorlobo> ta vendo
<vitorlobo> se fomos pegos
<xispirito> se não comerem nossas bundas, já fico MUITO aliviado
<vitorlobo> melhor matarem a gente pq...
<vitorlobo> se a gente for pego e a midia revelar
<vitorlobo> capaz da gente sair da cadeia e se candidatar a senador
<vitorlobo> como aquele grupo q ajudou os pobres
<vitorlobo> >.<
<xispirito> nah, seremos contratados por empresas ou governo
<brandomota> rsrsrsrsrsrs]
<vitorlobo> vamo atacar maluff
<vitorlobo> pq a gente pode roubar ele
<vitorlobo> e ele sempre dirá q n era dele a grana
<vitorlobo> ai é 100% confiavel
<xispirito> ahuahuaehu
<brandomota> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> alí é ladrão profissa
<vitorlobo> vai no dicionario e procura
<vitorlobo> Malufar
<vitorlobo> acredite se quiser
<xispirito> do maçuf é quente mesmo, ele não tem nada, nunca é dele
<vitorlobo> existe
<xispirito> #maluf
<vitorlobo> malufar = roubar
<brandomota> rsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> o grupo anonimous
<xispirito> mas falando sério, tentem imaginar: novo dado > consultando base de dados; caso encontrado: blah, caso não encontrado: pesquisa web > armazenar dado
<vitorlobo> iria nos popularizar
<vitorlobo> seria uma maravilha
<vitorlobo> muitos iriam dizer q foi Jesus q poz din din na conta deles
<vitorlobo> e iriam la idolatrar o apostolo valdemiro
<brandomota> e seria um pouco perigoso,nossas cabeças iriam valer peso de ouro
<xispirito> dai separa por tipos, palavras, objetos, pessoas, ferramenta .. tudo do mundo real, faz ele interpretar strings de frase inteira, ensina verbos, isso e aquilo ... não [e impossível não
<vitorlobo> e a universal q n é boba
<vitorlobo> iria financiar-nos
<vitorlobo> pra Jesus* continuar mandando din din
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> um esquema tenso ae
<xispirito> ensina as regras de gramática e como formar uma frase e dá para manter uma conversa comele o.0
<vitorlobo> brandomota, seriamos importantes ó
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahuaa
<brandomota> vitorlobo : aí sim eu seria popular rsrsrsrsrss
<xispirito> e eu teria de mudar de endereço todo dia -.-
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  nada so o proxy
<vitorlobo> hidemyass.com
<brandomota> e nunca mais usar internet,cartão,telefone,etc
<vitorlobo> tem proxy da china a rodo la
<vitorlobo> oq n faltam são chineses
<vitorlobo> brandomota,  ladrão q rouba ladrão é inocente mano
<vitorlobo> tem isso n
<vitorlobo> rs
<brandomota> pra eles não
<brandomota> pra eles,isso é uma calúnia!!!!
<vitorlobo> brandomota, é só adotar a postura
<vitorlobo> não fui eu
<vitorlobo> nao é meu
<vitorlobo> n sei doq tao falando
<vitorlobo> nem mexer em computador eu sei
<vitorlobo> nem escrever
<vitorlobo> sou analfabeto
<xispirito> get-palavra: caso paravra na database, verificar significado, caso objeto, atribuir a objeto, caso pessoa, atribir a pessoa: get-nome, caso nome na database ... e assim por diante, e enfim, formar-resposta: consultar base de dados: lingua do interlocutor bla bla bla
<xispirito> eu consigo =D
<vitorlobo> rs
<brandomota> eita,né que tá indo mesmo??
<brandomota> vitorlobo : mas eu tenho trÊs pcs em casa,e cursando informática,aí isso me entrega logo
<xispirito> encripta todo o hd, a senha tem que ser um parágrafo de livro =D
<vitorlobo> brandomota, veja o lado bom....o povo iria nos apoiar
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> geral q recebeu din din
<xispirito> mesmo que peguem sua máquina, só daqui a 2000 anos para quebrar
<vitorlobo> até parece q iriam devolver aos bancos
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhahuaa
<brandomota> ou como fez o assange,256 caracteres
<vitorlobo> a midia global iria dizer "por favor, devolvam o dinheiro aos bancos"
<vitorlobo> e o povo retrucaria: banco? quer me fuder, me bja mano"
<xispirito> vitorlobo: devolver o que? o dinheiro nem existe
<vitorlobo> uahauhhauahuahua
<brandomota> não sei que dinheiro, rsrsrsrsrs
<xispirito> o dinheirom que existe é só uns 4%
<xispirito> o resto é virtual
<xispirito> e ainda nem foi pago, é dívida
<brandomota> rsrsrsrss
<xispirito> estariamos roubando, literalmennte, coisa nenhuma
<vitorlobo> é verdade
<vitorlobo> estariamos apenas devolvendo oq é do povo
<vitorlobo> os impostos roubados
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<brandomota> seríamos revolucionários
<xispirito> xtg: conversa aqui
<xispirito> onde todos veem e podem responder
<xtg> [xispirito]: eu já tinha perguntado.. kk
<xispirito> desculpe, eu não vi =D
<xtg> ext4 reiserfs ainda é a melhor opção ?
<brandomota> ext4 sim,
<xispirito> xtg: ext4 é bom, atualmente reiserfs está caindo em desuso
<xtg> [xispirito]: antigamente eu sempre usava reiserfs
<xispirito> depois que o autor mator a mulher e foi preso .. meio que ficou parado o proeto =D
<xispirito> #projeto
<xtg> manta soltar o cara
<xtg> kkk
<xispirito> brandomota: e ainda mando o código estocar cada cpf/rg que achar, atribuir a eles nomes assim que achado =D
<brandomota> ele matou a mulher??? não sabia
<xispirito> pronto, é o demonio
<brandomota> eita
<brandomota> o governo vai já silenciar ele rsrsrsrssrsrs
<xispirito> ele = eu?
<brandomota> sim,cuidado rsrsrsrssrsrsrs
<xispirito> =x
<brandomota> xispirito : cuidado com o governo,ele vai já te contratar pra trabalhar pra ele
<xispirito> eu sou um simples mortal
<xispirito> só que eu deixo viajar profundo, filosofo ...
<brandomota> mas sabe muito
<xispirito> nah, nem tanto
<brandomota> mais que eu,com certeza
<xispirito> na verdade eu não sei coisa nenhuma, eu só tenho imaginação fértil
<brandomota> mas esse é o maior conhecimento do ser humano
<xispirito> aliás, tenhoque dar imaginação a o softwar
<xispirito> e
<xispirito> no ciclos ociosos, tem que fazer ele associar coisas, aleatóriamente
<xispirito> itens da base de dados =D
<brandomota> então,conhecimento
<xispirito> vitorlobo: você que escreve código, algo deste nível .. em quanto tempo?
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  nivel robin hood?
<vitorlobo> rs
<xispirito> nível skynet
<brandomota> rsrsrsrss
<brandomota> sky e net,por coincindencia,são nomes de empresas de tv a cabo brasileiras
<xispirito> nunca tinha reparado ..
<brandomota> cade o konnor???
<xispirito> não sei, sei que tem que ter a mão algo que mate este sofware, caso necessário
<brandomota> rsrsrsrsrs,lembre de criar um interruptor,pid pra desligar,sei lá
<brandomota> mas não esqueça
<xispirito> se ele se replicar, não tem como
<brandomota> deixe um bug nele de proprósito,pra se algo der errado
<xispirito> ah, mas nem vai precisar ser de peopósito, isto vai ter aos milhares =D
<xispirito> olha o tamanho da empreitada
<xispirito> vai ter bug, sim
<brandomota> rsrsrsrsrs
<xispirito> eu pensei em escrever de maneira que ele própio achasse os bugs e sanasse
<brandomota> aí tem perigo.....
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  ai meu código skynet http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/xaa
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  cuidado
<xispirito> isto ae pareçe um initramfs
<vitorlobo> ele pode travar seu navegador
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhaaa
<brandomota> rsrsrs,tá crescendo.....
<brandomota> ele está vivo!!hahahahahaha!!!!!
<xispirito> lol
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> brandomota, n para de crescer ne
<xispirito> é um initramfs, sim =D
<brandomota> é sério,bora tomar cuidado,teste no windows
<vitorlobo> se abrisse com IE
<vitorlobo> travava
<brandomota> e explodia o navegador
<brandomota> eu fui abrir o facebook no ie,e ficou horrível
<deemenorrs> Peste_Bubonica
<deemenorrs> ta ae?
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  esse codigo se vc deixar ele aberto
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  ele cresce até 800mb de código
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  imagina o tamanho
<vitorlobo> rs
<brandomota> vamos chamá-lo de frankstein
<xispirito> vitorlobo: ele vai crescer indefinidadamente
<xispirito> conforme ele achar
<xispirito> se ele chegar ao ponto de conseguir interpretar um livro de programação, bingo
<brandomota> então,se expandir ele já sabe
<xispirito> eu vou montar uma mpaquina para isto dae
<xispirito> só para isto
<xispirito> offline, de começo
<brandomota> cuidado,pra ele não te hipnotizar e tomar conta do seu cérebro
<xispirito> nah, eu não vou equipar com lasers ... ainda
<brandomota> rsrsrsrsrs
<paladinn> faz uma transferencia de memoria
<paladinn> poem um pendrive no cerebro
<xispirito> mas falando sério, é possível sim escrever um código que saiba a linguagem humana, interprete e responda a uma pergunta
<xispirito> armazene informações e associe
<deemenorrs> pow
<xispirito> é dureza, mas dá
<deemenorrs> meu pc ta 1 lixeira
<deemenorrs> do caralho
<deemenorrs> travando a lot
<deemenorrs> xispirito e ae
<xispirito> deemenorrs: eae
<deemenorrs> xispirito consegui
<deemenorrs> arrumar as dns
<deemenorrs> e fazer ir inbox
<deemenorrs> kk
<xispirito> deemenorrs: boa
<deemenorrs> arrumei 1 painel free
<deemenorrs> tipo cpanel
<deemenorrs> q usa postfix
<deemenorrs> file
<xispirito> código que escreve código já existe, vulgo compiladores
<xispirito> basta fazer que o própio programa, por associação, gere sua própia entrada o.0
<xispirito> para problemas que ele mesmo criou, como os humanos
<brandomota> ummm
<vitorlobo> sabe um programa bom q pensei
<vitorlobo> n tem aquela maquininha de super mercado q vc vira o codigo de barras e ele te diz o preço?
<vitorlobo> pois bem
<vitorlobo> a gente inventar um aparelho pequeno que diz o preço do produto de acordo com o código em barras e mais q isso
<vitorlobo> ele faz a soma
<brandomota> pode ser uma base
<vitorlobo> ou retira o produto
<vitorlobo> no fim
<vitorlobo> vc n pega fila pra pagar
<vitorlobo> apenas coloca o aparelho no usb do caixa
<vitorlobo> e ele ja retira a nota fiscal
<vitorlobo> mesmo q ouvesse fila, seria coisa de segundos
<vitorlobo> e n aquelas filas enormes e demoradas
<xispirito> e descinta do seu cartão de crédito, se ele tiver uma entrada para inserir cartão e senha
<xispirito> #desconta
<vitorlobo> [e
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> mas o pagamento
<vitorlobo> é feito no caiax mesmo
<vitorlobo> como é normalmente
<vitorlobo> so q vc n precisava passar os produtos na esteira
<vitorlobo> q é isso q demora
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> bom, vou tirar um sono, amanhã começo escrever o ciborgue
<paladinn> anakyn skywalker
<xispirito> até amanhã
<brandomota> ok,tô de volta amanhã tbm
<deemenorrs> 2648 Enviado yasson@topcau.com.br
<deemenorrs> 2649 Enviado yasuhiro-higuchi@trancy.co.jp
<deemenorrs> 2650 Enviado yasumasay@terra.com.br
<deemenorrs> e assim caminha a humanidade
<deemenorrs> em busca de dinheiro
<deemenorrs> dsyudgasd
<kernel> KKKKK
<deemenorrs> kernel
<deemenorrs> bagulho é doido
<deemenorrs> eo crime é tenso
<deemenorrs> bala na dilma
<paladinn> o crime não é creme
<kernel> lol
<vitorlobo> vamo falsificar din din pegando pedaço de trilho de estação abandonada
<vitorlobo> alias
<vitorlobo> -.- uma ideia melhor
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> vamo pegar notas de 5 centavos
<vitorlobo> derreter e fazer com 2 de 5
<vitorlobo> uma de 50
<vitorlobo> moeda falsa n tem como olhar no sol pra ver se é falso
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> :P
<ThiagoCMC> Imprima Bitcoins...   ;-)
<deemenorrs> 13425 Enviado zmd.co8vtulob98d-mp@zartana.com
<deemenorrs> 13426 Enviado zmd.co8vtuxouk8w-mp@zartana.com
<deemenorrs> 13427 Enviado zmd.co8vukmhqq8f-mp@zartana.com
<deemenorrs> 13428 Enviado zmd.co8vukurhy8i-mp@zartana.com
<deemenorrs> lixo de lista
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo foda de moeda
<deemenorrs> é q tenke ter as formas
<deemenorrs> kkkkkk
<deemenorrs> e local bom pra fazer
<deemenorrs> se nao policia bate la
<deemenorrs> e vai geral pra gaiolas
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  qualquer barraco no interior ja elvis
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  Brasil é grande demai rs
<ThiagoCMC> é grande merda, isso sim... lol
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, e tu n ta falsificando nada tu ta reciclando dinheiro
<vitorlobo> pegando moeda de baixo valor e transformando em de maior valor
<vitorlobo> :P
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC concordo
<deemenorrs> pais lixo
<vitorlobo> total =\
<ThiagoCMC> +1
<kayo> brasil pais lixo?
<deemenorrs> kayo
<deemenorrs> sempre foi
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<kayo> entao vai la pra fora ver como vao te receber de braços aberto e como vão te dar uma vida boa ;-)
<deemenorrs> kayo
<ThiagoCMC> vários amigos foram pro Canadá, não voltam mais.
<deemenorrs> logico q nao vao dar
<deemenorrs> europa nao
<ThiagoCMC> Um zilhão de vezes melhor.
<deemenorrs> mais eles tao é certo
<deemenorrs> eles protegem o emprego deles
<ThiagoCMC> Brasil = lixo com xurume.
<deemenorrs> no brasil
<deemenorrs> ainda pegam estrangeiros
<deemenorrs> pra por em cargo bom
<vitorlobo> tirando as mina gostosa
<vitorlobo> é lixo memo
<deemenorrs> outro dia vi na tv altos estrangeiros vindo pra ca
<deemenorrs> ocupar emprego bom
<deemenorrs> la na europa nao ve isso
<kayo> sinto muito mas isso é papo de criança, nao vou interromper vcs.
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo
<deemenorrs> esse pais
<deemenorrs> é 1 lixo
<deemenorrs> vc viu la o lance
<deemenorrs> das importações
<deemenorrs> q o brasil mandava pra argentina?
<ThiagoCMC> O Brasil só deu sorte de ocupar o melhor local da Terra.
<deemenorrs> os caras barrando nossas exportações
<deemenorrs> dando pernada no br
<ThiagoCMC> Só isso que vale a pena aqui. E também algumas pessoas que são demais de gente fina, o resto, lixo.
<deemenorrs> pra comprar muamba chinesa
<vitorlobo> nao mano
<vitorlobo> na verdade
<vitorlobo> o Brasil n é lixo
<vitorlobo> lixo somos nós Brasileiros
<vitorlobo> q aceitamos isso
<vitorlobo> que n fazemos nada
<deemenorrs> é q nem essa porra de itaipu
<deemenorrs> fizeram com nosso $$
<deemenorrs> e ainda pagamos
<deemenorrs> $$ pro paraguai
<vitorlobo> fora do Brasil, quando o governo rouba e faz miséria, eles protestam, pintam a porra
<vitorlobo> no egito por exemplo
<vitorlobo> o governo vacilou
<deemenorrs> outra bosta
<deemenorrs> foi a petrobras na bolivia
<ThiagoCMC> No exterior, brasileiro é taxado de "ingênuo", compra 1 carro e paga 3.
<vitorlobo> o povo até coquitel molotof tava nas janelas
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> piada.
<vitorlobo> aqui nao
<deemenorrs> os bolivianos esperaram instalar la os equipamentos
<deemenorrs> e tomaram akilo tudo
<vitorlobo> aqui rouba e o povo finge q n ta acontecendo nada
<vitorlobo> fica monte de babaca proclamando revolução no facebook e orkut
<vitorlobo> mas n passa disso
<deemenorrs> isso é humilhacao
<deemenorrs> cara
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo é q nem 1 vc for 1 lutador de ufc
<deemenorrs> top
<deemenorrs> e chegar 1 gordo la
<deemenorrs> te enfiar a porrada
<deemenorrs> e comer sua mulher
<ThiagoCMC> Eu sou revolucionário, libertário e vou acabar com o Brasil.
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<deemenorrs> porra
<deemenorrs> brasil pais gigante
<deemenorrs> mesmo com exercito lixo
<deemenorrs> fode qalqer pais
<deemenorrs> da america do sul
<ThiagoCMC> fode qq pessoa.
<ThiagoCMC> isso sim.
<deemenorrs> eos fdp´s tomam calote
<deemenorrs> e nao fazem nada
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC sem zoa
<deemenorrs> akela porra de itaipu
<deemenorrs> é 1 humilhacao
<deemenorrs> o gov brasileiro
<deemenorrs> construir kela bosta
<deemenorrs> o paraguai nao deu 1 centavo
<ThiagoCMC> ser brasileiro é humilhante.
<deemenorrs> e ainda pagamos energia pra eles
<deemenorrs> lixo total
<ThiagoCMC> vai fazer o que?
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> Não faltando futebol, carnaval, cerveja e feijoada, tá beleza!
<deemenorrs> se aki tivesse presidente
<deemenorrs> descente
<ThiagoCMC> podem roubar.
<ThiagoCMC> não importa.
<deemenorrs> ja tinham invadido akelas porras
<ThiagoCMC> o Sistema inteiro é falho.
<ThiagoCMC> Não presta.
<ThiagoCMC> tem que acabar, com tudo.
<deemenorrs> bolivia por tomar coisas da petrobras
<deemenorrs> paraguai por cobrar o br
<ThiagoCMC> E só mesmo uma revolução para mudar tudo.
<deemenorrs> e a argentina lixo
<deemenorrs> ja tinha rodado tb
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC
<deemenorrs> eu acho q se metade da população
<deemenorrs> nao fosse ignorante isso ja teria mudado
<deemenorrs> se fossem mais estudados veriam sempre o roubo
<ThiagoCMC> mas mano
<deemenorrs> conta de luz ja é 1 rombo
<ThiagoCMC> saca só...
<deemenorrs> ops
<deemenorrs> roubo
<deemenorrs> metade da conta
<deemenorrs> é impostos
<deemenorrs> tnc
<ThiagoCMC> 90% do povo é BURRO.
<ThiagoCMC> A Democracia é a voz da maioria.
<ThiagoCMC> percebes o problema?
<deemenorrs> sim
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC eu duvido
<deemenorrs> q se os militares
<deemenorrs> ainda tivessem armas poder
<deemenorrs> etc
<deemenorrs> nao tinham rebocado isso aki de novo
<ThiagoCMC> por isso que eu sempre falo: ABAIXO A DEMOCRACIA!   ;-)
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC epoca
<deemenorrs> da ditadura
<vitorlobo> o Brasil n vive uma democracia
<deemenorrs> foi a epoca q mais cresceu
<deemenorrs> o br
<vitorlobo> quem disse q vivemos uma democracia?
<vitorlobo> vivemos uma PLUTOCRACIA
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<vitorlobo> nunca vivemos uma democracia na vida
<deemenorrs> eu nao acredito
<ThiagoCMC> mesmo a "verdadeira democracia", é zoada.
<deemenorrs> em democracia
<vitorlobo> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plutocracia
<deemenorrs> acho
<deemenorrs> nao
<deemenorrs> tenho certeza
<ThiagoCMC> A pseudo-democracia na qual vivemos tb é podre.
<deemenorrs> q até eleições
<deemenorrs> sao manipuladas
<deemenorrs> kela bosta de urna
<vitorlobo> é um sistema político no qual o poder é exercido pelo grupo mais rico. Do ponto de vista social, esta concentração de poder nas mãos de uma classe é acompanhada de uma grande desigualdade e de uma pequena mobilidade.
<ThiagoCMC> lógico
<deemenorrs> tenho quase certeza q akilo
<vitorlobo> plutocracia isso
<deemenorrs> é mole adulterar
<deemenorrs> os votos
<ThiagoCMC> sem dúvida
<ThiagoCMC> mais fácil que "invadir site"...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC é q nem aki no rio
<deemenorrs> eleicoes pra prefeito
<deemenorrs> cara
<deemenorrs> de 20 amigos q conversava
<deemenorrs> 18 era a favor do freixo
<deemenorrs> como o lixo la do eduardo paes
<deemenorrs> ganhou
<deemenorrs> ainda com mais de 40 %
<deemenorrs> de vantagem?
<ThiagoCMC> cara, política é uma merda.
<ThiagoCMC> tudo está errado.
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC
<deemenorrs> politicos nao sao patriotas
<deemenorrs> so pensam no bolso
<deemenorrs> e foda-se o resto
<ThiagoCMC> Vejo tipo um software... Tem que começar do zero, de novo. É preciso construir um outro país... E jogar este fora.
<ThiagoCMC> O Brasil já era.
<ThiagoCMC> Nunca "foi".
<ThiagoCMC> ...pra falar a verdade...
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC brasil
<deemenorrs> é 1 lixo
<deemenorrs> fora q as leis
<deemenorrs> sao ultrapassadas aki
<deemenorrs> so tem brexa
<deemenorrs> pra nego fazer merda
<ThiagoCMC> man
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC nao sei se tu sabe
<deemenorrs> mais la nos eua
<ThiagoCMC> Eu não nasci para ser governado por Homens.
<deemenorrs> se tu atropela 1 caxorro na rua
<deemenorrs> e for de alguma pessoa
<ThiagoCMC> Ainda mais por essa classe de incompetentes.
<deemenorrs> ela pode te processar
<deemenorrs> e tirar um $$ forte
<deemenorrs> de tu ainda
<ThiagoCMC> leis não prestam.
<ThiagoCMC> em nenhum lugar.
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC mais la nos euas
<deemenorrs> sao melhores
<deemenorrs> e cumprim a lei
<deemenorrs> duvido q la nos eua
<ThiagoCMC> sim, crianças se matam nas escolas
<deemenorrs> esses lixos q bebem fds
<ThiagoCMC> bom d+
<ThiagoCMC> né?
<deemenorrs> e atropelam pessoas
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<deemenorrs> aki no br
<deemenorrs> la seria assim so pagar 1 fiança
<deemenorrs> e ta livre
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC mais isso é problema na constituicao deles
<deemenorrs> q fala q qalqer americano pode se armar
<kellyane_> bubu
<deemenorrs> tanto q so kem mata
<deemenorrs> la
<buribu> Kellyane_
<deemenorrs> é os xaropes
<buribu> \o/
<buribu> :)
<deemenorrs> duvido la q pai de familia
<deemenorrs> tenha arma em casa
<kellyane_> quase não conseguir o buribu
<buribu> rs
<ThiagoCMC> deemenorrs, revoltou hein!!  :-P
<buribu> pra arma mew
<ThiagoCMC> dahora!
<ThiagoCMC> ^_^
<buribu> violencia nao leva nada
<ThiagoCMC> não mesmo...
<ThiagoCMC> mas
<ThiagoCMC> é preciso uma revolução para mudar.
<buribu> o negocio eh sair comendo todo mundo como em woodstock
<kellyane_> em bubu como faço pra mudar meu nome agora
<buribu> eh assim
<ThiagoCMC> Uma revolução muito mais profunda do que a Revolução Francesa.
<buribu> o /nick novonick
<kellyane_> ?
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC
<deemenorrs> so vai ter revolucao aki
<deemenorrs> no dia q exercito for requipado
<ThiagoCMC> não cara
<deemenorrs> pq a população é 1 lixo
<ThiagoCMC> nada de exército mais.
<deemenorrs> nao fazem nada
<ThiagoCMC> nada de sair nas ruas
<deemenorrs> eo exercito so nao rebocou essa bosta
<ThiagoCMC> isso vai acontecer silenciosamente.
<deemenorrs> pq o pt
<buribu> revolução do que?
<deemenorrs> ta se vingando
<deemenorrs> dos militares
<ThiagoCMC> aff
<deemenorrs> cada dia diminuindo mais a verba deles
<buribu> rs
<ThiagoCMC> foda-se os milico.
<ThiagoCMC> foda-se a constituição.
<buribu> mew /nick novonick era soh um exemplo
<ThiagoCMC> foda-se os três poderes.
<buribu> ahauahhaa
<novonick> ata kk
<ThiagoCMC> tudo isso é lixo.
<ThiagoCMC> essa é a revolução, mudar tudo isso.
<ThiagoCMC> pega o Brasil, e joga fora.
<buribu> quanta revolta no coração
<ThiagoCMC> pronto
<ThiagoCMC> agora
<buribu> cade o amor
<ThiagoCMC> começa um novo país.
<ThiagoCMC> com Ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<buribu> onde esta o amor?
<ThiagoCMC> na pica
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<buribu> o natal mal acabou e vcs já estao falando em luta armada
<buribu> a troco de q?
<kessya> ^^
<ThiagoCMC> eu não buribu.
<ThiagoCMC> A Minha Revolução será 100% pacífica e "open source".
<ThiagoCMC> Até a minha moeda é open source! E não, não é o Real.
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSlRhC0V0Y8
<vitorlobo> eu te pego
<vitorlobo> sua linda
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo ja comi ela
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  parabéns rs
<ThiagoCMC> carioca é foda né!  hAEUhuaheUahUE
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo eu tava
<deemenorrs> fantasiado
<deemenorrs> de freebsd
<deemenorrs> ela de pinguim
<deemenorrs> fui la e meti o espeto nela
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> auhaauhahua
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080204174321/uncyclopedia/images/1/19/Windows-freebsd.jpg
<sistematico> de novo, contexto errado, no canal errado.
<vitorlobo> o mascote do freebsd
<vitorlobo> é legal ne
<sistematico> vocês não aprendem mesmo né..
<ThiagoCMC> É Natal...
 * vitorlobo aniversário do kernel deeem ovada nele
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo é sim
<deemenorrs> é o capetinha
 * kernel kkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> eu acho massa a lot
<deemenorrs> o mascote do freebsd
<kernel> voce é do tempo da ovada é??
<kernel> hAUehauheuh
<sistematico> hoje é 26, não é mais natal.
<sistematico> :-|
<kessyaLuvec> buribu você faz eu entra no canal e me abandona! Valeu parceiro
<vitorlobo> kernel,  sou
<vitorlobo> mas nunca levei
<kessyaLuvec> vitorlobo é vc?
<buribu> rs
<vitorlobo> kessyaLuvec, sou eu
<buribu> KessyaLuvec
<buribu> eu tava conversando com o greylica
<buribu> as vezes uma conversa te prende e tals
<buribu> ele jah ta indo dormir
<buribu> rs
<kessyaLuvec> HA sim buribu..
<kessyaLuvec> fiquei meio perdida aqui
<vitorlobo> buribu, greylica..lol..
<kessyaLuvec> vitorlobo achei q nunca mais iria te noticias suas
<vitorlobo> tenso
<kessyaLuvec> como você estar?
<vitorlobo> kessyaLuvec, me recuperando das 3 cirurgias q fiz rs
<buribu> rs
<sistematico> 0.0
<sistematico> votch
<buribu> vitorlobo eh tipo o vitorlobo
<buribu> eu pensei que fosse outro
<buribu> rs
<kessyaLuvec> nuss.. que bom ! Que deu tudo certo...  você não deve ter precisado de doação de sangue
<vitorlobo> kessyaLuvec, precisei mas neguei rs...optei por alternativas a isso
<sistematico> 0.0
<sistematico> oxi
<kessyaLuvec> você correu risco negando vito, mais que bem que estar bem ....
<kessyaLuvec> vitor:
<kessyaLuvec> Feliz Natal atrasado !
<vitorlobo> n comemoro mas vlw rs
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Como assim mano?
<sistematico> É ateu?
 * sistematico foi sumariamente ignorado.
<sistematico> Vou nessa, um abraço pra todos vocês.
<buribu> vitorlobo, vc eh tipo...
<buribu> testemunha de jeová?
<vitorlobo> buribu,  cristão apenas rs
<vitorlobo> n sou tj
<buribu> pelos sintomas eu pensei que fosse
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> sou n
<deemenorrs> tb
<deemenorrs> pensei isso
<deemenorrs> kk
<buribu> mew eu descobri pq em python-br não se escreve nada
<deemenorrs> la so pode nicks registrados
<buribu> pq tem um canal off topic
<buribu> nem eh isso
<buribu> as besteiras que conversamos aqui
<buribu> eh dita no canal off topic
<deemenorrs> mais acho isso besteira
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> maioria do tempo povo aki conversa sem ser sobre linux
<deemenorrs> se for usar o offtopic
<buribu> eles usam o canal apenas e exclusivamente pra reportar problemas de relacionamento com a linguagem
<vitorlobo> axo isso uma bobagem
<deemenorrs> povo vai entrar aki e pensar q sao todos bots
<vitorlobo> nos sentimos a vontade aqui
<deemenorrs> tb acho
<vitorlobo> é só n exceder
<buribu> eh afinal
<buribu> ubuntu nao eh uma distro
<buribu> eh um estilo de vida
<deemenorrs> kk
<deemenorrs> eu uso qalqer distro
<deemenorrs> ja tive centos
<deemenorrs> no hd
<deemenorrs> ubuntu / debian / xubuntu / kubuntu
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> toda hora eu mudo 1 pouco
<deemenorrs> agora to usando xubuntu
<deemenorrs> ja tem uns meses
<buribu> de certa forma sempre debian-like
<vitorlobo> kellyane, ha me fez lembrar do will agora
<kellyane> ahushaushaush ^^
<vitorlobo> cara
<vitorlobo> to curtindo essas coisas
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5NmtmNwMgU
<vitorlobo> sempre mulheres
<vitorlobo> fazendo o jabá
<vitorlobo> tem a nixie
<vitorlobo> ela...
<vitorlobo> tem a brazuca agora
<vitorlobo> oia
<vitorlobo> as mina tem mente mais aberta
<kellyane> uhsuhas vou dar uma olhada
<vitorlobo> lol
<KessyaLuvec> Entendi Tudooooo auhausha
<KessyaLuvec> Não sou boa no inglês!
<vitorlobo> kernel,  http://www.youtube.com/embed/HSlRhC0V0Y8
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  http://www.youtube.com/embed/HSlRhC0V0Y8
<vitorlobo> esse vc vai entender
<vitorlobo> rs
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo
<deemenorrs> dificil é ter mulheres gata
<deemenorrs> nesse meio
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, nesse caso, prefiro inteligentes rs
<deemenorrs> kk
<deemenorrs> meio linux
<deemenorrs> é q nem anime
<deemenorrs> so da gordinhas
<deemenorrs> ou feinhas
<deemenorrs> kkkkk
<KessyaLuvec> quanto sera que ela estar ganhando pra fazer essa propaganda! shuasha ate eu fiquei com vontade de usar linux agora ..
<KessyaLuvec> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  ela é administradora de rede intranet
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, e é usuaria de linux mesmo rs
<deemenorrs> galera 1 coisa
<deemenorrs> nao sei se vc´s saberiam me responder
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  n é só ela veja: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G7TJyZPKPo outra mina
<deemenorrs> mais o ubuntu ele manda cd da distro pra casa?
<KessyaLuvec> ^^
<vitorlobo> so q ingles tbm
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G7TJyZPKPo
<deemenorrs> digo pedir 1 cd pelo site
<vitorlobo> essa é bonita cara
<vitorlobo> e tarada
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<deemenorrs> e eles mandarem?
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, mandava
<vitorlobo> n manda mais
<deemenorrs> é
<deemenorrs> isso q to vendo
<vitorlobo> pq o numero de usuarios aumentou demais
<xtg> Galera, como alterar idioma do firefox no ubuntu 12.10 ?
<deemenorrs> as distros tao deixando de enviar
<vitorlobo> invasão de mina no canal
<vitorlobo> eu fico até desconfiado
<vitorlobo> rs
<deemenorrs> antigamente qando tinha net ruim
<deemenorrs> eu pedia a cd
<deemenorrs> kkk
<deemenorrs> 56 k baixar era sux
<kernel> (Killed (Aneurysm (parabens meu rei, :**)))
<kernel> levei um kill :(
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  ainda bemq  tem versoes minimalistas
<vitorlobo> kernel, morramaldito
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> auehauiheua
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo
<deemenorrs> eu acho q se kisessem popularizar o linux
<xtg> Galera, como alterar idioma do firefox no ubuntu 12.10 ?
<deemenorrs> seria mais fácil tb dando o cd
<deemenorrs> kkk
<deemenorrs> ou cobrar
<deemenorrs> 1 dollar
<deemenorrs> sei la pelo cd
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo nunca vi uma americana feia
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, mas n iria adinatar muito n cara
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo tem mta gente ainda
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, dariam cd e o usuario deixaria no bau
<deemenorrs> com internet lixo
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo por isso falei
<deemenorrs> cobrava 1 dollar
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, quando o cara quer usar, ele consegue...sempre terá um vizinho q gravará pra ele numa internet boa
<deemenorrs> nao iam perder nada
<deemenorrs> nem com envio
<deemenorrs> nem com o cd virgem
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, o problema são os correios rs
<xtg> vitorlobo deemenorrs, podem me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, melhor mesmo é dissipar na net...tem linux q roda em pendriver
<vitorlobo> xtg, diga jovem
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo é
<deemenorrs> kkk
<deemenorrs> mais antigamente tb era osso
<deemenorrs> 56 k
<deemenorrs> eu tenho até hj
<deemenorrs> os cds q ganhei
<deemenorrs> sahsiauhs
<deemenorrs> tenho 1 do open solaris
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: como alterar idioma do firefox no ubuntu 12.10 ?
<deemenorrs> e do debian
<vitorlobo> xtg,  a atual versao do firefox ainda n tem pro portugues
<vitorlobo> dale BRASILLLLLLLL sempre atrasados
<vitorlobo> depois eu q sou o atrasado por ser baiano
<vitorlobo> rs
<deemenorrs> isso
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: beleza, obrigado. Mais uma coisa, como saber se todos os driver's estão instalados ?
<deemenorrs> é outra coisa foda do linux
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: Bahia também ? De onde ?
<deemenorrs> enquanto lancam algo pra windows hj
<deemenorrs> so depois de 2 ou 3 meses
<deemenorrs> tem a versão do navegador pra linux
<deemenorrs> osso
<vitorlobo> xtg,  sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<vitorlobo> xtg,  Lauro de freitas
<vitorlobo> xtg,  e vc?
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: hehe, estava ae esses dias
<ThiagoCMC> xtg, lsmod
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<xtg> sou de Vitória da Conquista
<vitorlobo> xtg,  ja morei ai
<deemenorrs> outra bosta
<deemenorrs> q o linux peca a lot
<vitorlobo> xtg,  VCA ta lindo hj em dia ne
<vitorlobo> :)
<deemenorrs> é servidor streaming
<xtg> [vitorlobo]: cidade está crescendo...
<deemenorrs> pra tudo é bom
<xtg> ta ficando legal
<deemenorrs> mais area multimidia
<deemenorrs> acho atrasado a lot
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> n axo isso n hein
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  mas tbm tem uma coisa
<ThiagoCMC> deemenorrs, é porque não conhece o liquidsoap não é mesmo?!   =P
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  a maioria que usa linux n desenvolve , n se interessa nisso
<vitorlobo> é uma menoria q desenvolve
<vitorlobo> se a maioria desenvolvesse.......tu ia ver a bagaça
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC nao conheco
<vitorlobo> muito projeto aberto morre antes do meio do caminho
<deemenorrs> mais ja tentei fazer streaming
<deemenorrs> de video pelo linux
<ThiagoCMC> deemenorrs, tu vai pirar!
<deemenorrs> tomei foi surra
<deemenorrs> kkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> Liquidsoap é ANIMAL.
<ThiagoCMC> E tem vídeo agora tb...
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC
<deemenorrs> da pra fazer streaming de video
<deemenorrs> por ele?
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH_MSu3YLe0
<vitorlobo> esse video
<vitorlobo> é bem feito
<ThiagoCMC> deemenorrs, acredito que sim...
<deemenorrs> unica ferramenta de video
<deemenorrs> q tem no linux
<deemenorrs> pra streaming
<deemenorrs> é vlc
<ThiagoCMC> Eu só usei para áudio mas, tem o suporte para vídeo nele.
<deemenorrs> wowza pago
<ThiagoCMC> nem man
<ThiagoCMC> liquidsoap.
<ThiagoCMC> é muito foda.
<deemenorrs> red5 free
<ThiagoCMC> Profissional...
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC eu ja fiz streaming de video
<deemenorrs> com red5
<deemenorrs> conhece?
<ThiagoCMC> nop
<KessyaLuvec> ^^
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<deemenorrs> flash server
<deemenorrs> open source
<ThiagoCMC> cruzes
<ThiagoCMC> flash flash mesmo?
<deemenorrs> s
<deemenorrs> flv
<ThiagoCMC> vish
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<deemenorrs> da pra fazer stream video
<deemenorrs> e audio
<ThiagoCMC> funciona BEM menos?
<ThiagoCMC> pelo menos?
<deemenorrs> funfa sim
<ThiagoCMC> massa!
<deemenorrs> so q acho o suporte
<ThiagoCMC> apt-get install red5-server   ???
<deemenorrs> 1 lixo
<ThiagoCMC> O_O
<deemenorrs> afinal nao tem suporte
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> saquei
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo, só falta vocÊ fazer um video  seu dizendo o pq vc usa linux ^^
<deemenorrs> so tem uns 3 blogs ensinando rodar
<ThiagoCMC> Estude o Liquidsoap.
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC eu rodei ele no centos
<ThiagoCMC> dhsakdhsklajdhkla
<deemenorrs> baixei o tar.gz
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, quando eu voltar a falar talvez rs
<deemenorrs> no debian/ubuntu deve ter no repositorios
<deemenorrs> pra instalar pelo apt-get
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, to a 4 meses com a boca presa..perdi 18 kilos
<vitorlobo> rs
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC http://www.red5.org/
<KessyaLuvec> nuss.. isso é bom
<KessyaLuvec> 18 kilos a menos ..
<KessyaLuvec> 4 meses sem falar. imaina que chato
<KessyaLuvec> imagina que chato...
<vitorlobo> sem falar n é nada
<vitorlobo> sem comer coisas solidas q é
<KessyaLuvec> 4 meses sem beijar nuss tenso
<vitorlobo> ja passei 8 sem sexo oq é 4 sem bjo
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> *8 anos
<vitorlobo> ^^
<KessyaLuvec> kkkkkkkkkkk
<alinedc> O.O
<KessyaLuvec> ^^ tenso
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> sou um cara forte rs
<ThiagoCMC> deemenorrs, e isso aqui: http://www.goalbit-solutions.com/www/community ?
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo você ainda é tj
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, n sou tj
<KessyaLuvec> ?
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, apenas aprendendo rs...pra ser tj, tem todo um processo
<KessyaLuvec> ?
<vitorlobo> :P
<KessyaLuvec> ha sim
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, mas n é por isso rs.... são coisas minhas xD
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, ta namorando o ....esqueci o nome dele...o magrela la ainda?
<vitorlobo> q é santo daime
<vitorlobo> :P
<KessyaLuvec> Não, terminei com ele faz um temão
<KessyaLuvec> ttempao
<KessyaLuvec> Muita coia aconteceu.. ele me seguiu, fez um monte de coisa
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, apesar de n saber
<vitorlobo> eu desconfiava
<vitorlobo> q n ia longe rs
<KessyaLuvec> Eu não o amava
<KessyaLuvec> No fundo eu sabia disso...
<KessyaLuvec> Mais eu no momento queria estar com alguem
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, rs..n precisa dizer nada :P
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, n deu, n deu..finish
<vitorlobo> =]
<KessyaLuvec> SIM, SIM
<KessyaLuvec> ushausahsuas
<KessyaLuvec> Fiz 4 meses ontem com meu atual
<KessyaLuvec> ^^
<buribu> nossa!
<KessyaLuvec> vitor ainda ta namorando
<KessyaLuvec> ?
<buribu> KessyaLuvec pelo jeito a coisa vai longe hein
<buribu> rs
<buribu> já encontrei o lugar onde se toma caldo de floresta aqui
<KessyaLuvec> kkkkkkkkkkkkk você em bubu
<alinedc> :}
<buribu> mas tem que consultar um medico de cabeça primeiro
<KessyaLuvec> já provou do caldo ?
<buribu> rs
<buribu> ainda não
<buribu> tenho medo que o medico descubra que sou louco
<KessyaLuvec> kkkkkkkkkk  isso nõ é problema pra você né bubu.
<KessyaLuvec> buribu, você baixou prometheus ?
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  ja ta namorando de novo?
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  vc n brinca em serviço n hein
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, to nada...tomei foi um corno tenso MUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<vitorlobo> ]:()
<KessyaLuvec> Nusss, que tenso Vitor
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  foi no dia da minha primeira cirurgiaainda
<vitorlobo> foi dor no corpo e no coração
<vitorlobo> rs
<KessyaLuvec> Vitor 1semana depois qeu terminei com meu ex comecei a namora meu atual
<KessyaLuvec> É  a vida né vitor..
<KessyaLuvec> Deve ter sido tenso..
<buribu> to baixando KessyaLuvec
<deemenorrs> caralho
<deemenorrs> eu to azarado mesmo
<deemenorrs> fui por comida kente no prato
<deemenorrs> a bosta raxou
<deemenorrs> na minha mao
<KessyaLuvec> buribu: depois me conta se gosto
<KessyaLuvec> gostou^
<ThiagoCMC> deemenorrs, já aconteceu isso comigo! lol
<buribu> ta bein
<buribu> :)
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, teu ex daime santo la...deve ter despirocado rs
<vitorlobo> com essa historia ae
<vitorlobo> pirado o cabeção....deve ter parado de cantarolar e dançar e tdo
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  depois dessa, nerd nunca mais ne?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<KessyaLuvec> omeu atualé nerd
<KessyaLuvec> sempre namoro nerd
<KessyaLuvec> mais ele é nerd do averso
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  nerd de oq?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<KessyaLuvec> ele não te aquele jeito de nerd... mais é
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, eu fiquei imaginado coisas tensas de vc naquela época
<buribu> coisa tensa = cequiçuau?
<KessyaLuvec> Tipo o que vitorlobo
<KessyaLuvec> ?
<deemenorrs> ThiagoCMC osso
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<deemenorrs> pow caiu comida toda no xao
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, do santo daime dando gargalhadas tensas de coisas sem graça e vc sem entender nada...como fosse uma estranha num lugar estrando q n sabia oq tava fazendo da vida
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> sacou
<deemenorrs> quase cortei meu dedo
<deemenorrs> osso
<ThiagoCMC> putz!
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, q ia dar zica
<KessyaLuvec> KKKKKKKKKKKKK Não era assim vitor.. uma vez eu fui.. eles ficavam la com um chucalho q dava uma dor de cabeça cantando
<KessyaLuvec> só mais nada... fiquei la um tempão só assistindo
<KessyaLuvec> ele só ficavam balançando um chucalho é cantando musica  andando pro lado e pro outro.. dois pesinhos pro lado e pro outro
<buribu> eh
<KessyaLuvec> eu odiei, aquele chucalho me deu muita dor de cabeça, e eu não entendia a musica...
<deemenorrs> alguem ai servido
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, ele n se drogava n?
<buribu> vc devia ter tomado o soma
<deemenorrs> macarrão com carne picada?
<buribu> soh se entende a musica tomando o soma
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, vc q tava de alined algo assim? nick curtin?
<buribu> quero dizer daime
<buribu> rs
<KessyaLuvec> eles tomavam daime, estavam todos normais...
<KessyaLuvec> mais era 1 vez ao dia só
<alinedecampos> sim... sou nova aqui vitorlobo
<KessyaLuvec> eu fiquei ate umas meia noite...  dormi na casa dele  que era quase na frente
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, vc é amiga de kessya?
<alinedecampos> nao... do buribu
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo: não conheço alinedecampos ..  mais prazer!
<alinedecampos> : }
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, axo q vc conhece hein
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, essa aline n era namorada do will?
<vitorlobo> só deduzindo as coisa
<vitorlobo> rs
<KessyaLuvec> Aex do will, era a Aline Barcela
<vitorlobo> eu sei la
<vitorlobo> n conheço
<vitorlobo> rs
<alinedecampos> voltei :}
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  vc era namroada de will?
<vitorlobo> pergunto mermo
<KessyaLuvec> alinedecampos: DE ONDE VC É
<KessyaLuvec> ?
<vitorlobo> vixi
<vitorlobo> ó
<vitorlobo> a trupe reunida
<vitorlobo> rs
<sistematico> rolo detected
 * vitorlobo corre
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo: acho que você não ta bem
<sistematico> warning, warning
<walbarello> buribu Hey oh, let's go! \o
<deemenorrs> tnc comi a lot
<walbarello> vitorlobo uhu \o
<buribu> walbarello
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  mas isso n é novidade rs
<sistematico> espero que seja só peru
<vitorlobo> pqp
<buribu> a familia esta completa
<vitorlobo> essa musica do metallica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlahvvymkxc
<buribu> rs
<vitorlobo> me arrepia
<walbarello> buribu n.
<walbarello> falta hex, dex, bin
<vitorlobo> walbarello, é ela? alinedecampos ?
<walbarello> n
<walbarello> Aline não entra onde não é chamada, rs
<alinedecampos> nao namorei nenhum will ;l)
<vitorlobo> walbarello, e quem garante q n foi?
<walbarello> Ela sabe o lugar dela e tal.. =)
<walbarello> Eu sei que não.
<walbarello> Aline se deligou do IRC uns 10 meses atrás. Ela veio uma vez por pura sacanagem e vazou '-'
<alinedecampos> moro em Porto Alegre...
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, entao aproveita a oportunidade walbarello ..aline, aline walbarello
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo: acho que estão te dando algum remedio não adequado
<vitorlobo> walbarello, e que mortes aconteçam.........by amanda
<walbarello> alinedecampos \o Desculpa o incomodo.
 * vitorlobo joga a bomba e corre
<alinedecampos> voces sao de onde?
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, é...salvador bahia =]
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, e ocê?
<walbarello> [alinedecampos]: se eu te falar, você vai rir ou soltar alguma piada muito escrota. rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  q q deu nas partições?
<walbarello> Droga, anos sem usar IRC, não sei mais nem mexer com os remotes.
<walbarello> sec
<walbarello> preciso configurar os aliases.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  cfdisk , new > 200 mb na primeira, poe a primeira como boot
<deemenorrs> 54 acesos
<deemenorrs> 54 acessos
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  dai depois cria outra ....como swap...com espaço de 2gb...
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo, sou de Porto Alegre
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, tem algum interesse nesse mundo nerd, geek, linux, opensource ou boia total?
<alinedecampos> walbarello, pode falar :)
<walbarello> Rapaz..
<walbarello> Arch linux é facada nos eggs.
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  sabe qual o maior problema da cirurgia? o ar-condicionado do hospital....n pode desligar...e é gelado...tenho 50 parafusos de titanium no rosto e 4 placas normes nas laterais
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  titanium esfria...
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  meu rosto estourou de dor...durante 6 dias de internamento
<freud_> Boa noite
<vitorlobo> n tinha remedio q fizesse passar a dor
<walbarello> Boa noite, froid =D
<vitorlobo> me acostumei com a dor intensa uns 2 meses
<vitorlobo> mesmo tomando remedio tarja preta
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> isso q foi o tenso
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo, se tenho... ;) sou formada em ciência da computação, professora de linguagens de programação e afins
<walbarello> alinedecampos acre
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  tenho a impressao q ja conversei com vc milenios atras
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  vc ja entrou aqui a algum tempo atras?
 * walbarello Vidas passadas
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo: 6 dias? passou foi pouco tempo
<freud_> De boa :D
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, é pq vc n sabe como meu rosto ficou com 6 dias
<alinedecampos> acho que muuuuuito tempo atras sim
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo
<deemenorrs> 54
<deemenorrs> acessos
<deemenorrs> \o/
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, a prazer aline...fessora de programação q honra rs
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo:  algo em você estar diferente
<alinedecampos> hahaha daonde...
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, rs :)
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, pra bom ou pra mal?
<deemenorrs> tomara q amanha venda algo
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> spam ta rolando
<walbarello> aline
<deemenorrs> e dando acesso amanha
<deemenorrs> deve ter uns 5 mil acessos
<walbarello> gosta de python ? :(
<KessyaLuvec> Acho que são seus dentes
<vitorlobo> meus dentes? lol rs
<freud_> Ai pessoal sou novo nesse negocio, nem sabia que isso existia, descubri hoje cutucando aqui na net ehehe
<alinedecampos> Yep! walbarello..
<walbarello> vitorlobo olhe aí.
<vitorlobo> freud_,  bem vindo :)
<deemenorrs> KessyaLuvec me le?
 * vitorlobo boiando feito merda n'agua
<walbarello> Cara..
<freud_> Obrigado :)
<alinedecampos> estava trabalheando com Python ate maio desse ano
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  acompanha ae ..meu blog http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/ :D
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  e comunidade se quiser rs https://www.facebook.com/ProjectZim
<vitorlobo> xD
<walbarello> froid, apenas seja gentil com todos mas não se abaixe demais nem faça trabalhos ou códigos em java pra ninguém =)
<alinedecampos> Na UFRGS, integrando com Plone, conhece?
<deemenorrs> s
<deemenorrs> s
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  era vc mesma
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  q teclei milenios atras
<walbarello> Uau, conheço sim.
<deemenorrs> alinedecampos prazer sou do rio
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  lembrei pelo UFRGS
<freud_> walbarello, ainda estou aprendendo também ehehehe
<vitorlobo> ainda bem q a milenios atras tinha sido simpatica comigo rs
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo :)
<vitorlobo> lembrar de coisa ruim
<vitorlobo> ja basta................
<walbarello> froid, relaxe, rapaz. Foi sarcasmo. Logo saberá porque não se deve fazer trabalhos em java pra ninguém.
<vitorlobo> doq eu tava falando msmo?
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> java.
<walbarello> arch linux.
<walbarello> partição.
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo, ainda bem hahaha
<vitorlobo> what problem will?
<freud_> de boa
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, os alunos gostam de vossa senhoria? seja sincera
<alinedecampos> deemenorrs oi :)
<vitorlobo> né fessora turrona q quer lenhar os aluno n ne?
<deemenorrs> alinedecampos e ae beleza?
<walbarello> How can I creat " swap " ? lol
<vitorlobo> hum
<deemenorrs> 63
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo spam ta rendendo
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, so to pensando numa coisa
<alinedecampos> acho que a maioria gosta vitorlobo ...
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, no mascote do freebsd -.-"
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo kk
<walbarello> deemenorrs estou fazendo spam, brother? Foi mal. Mais de 1 ano sem entrar no IRC.
<deemenorrs> walbarello nao pow
<deemenorrs> eu q to fazendo spam
<alinedecampos> vou ser prof homenageada dos formandos de 2012/02
<deemenorrs> via email
<deemenorrs> da minha empresa
<deemenorrs> kk
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, e vc de dar aula? =]
<walbarello> ah uau
<alinedecampos> acho que quer dizer alguma coisa hehe
<deemenorrs> alinedecampos mostra 1 foto sua ai
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  oia
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  congrulations =]
<walbarello> [alinedecampos]: fuja para as colinas, os lobos e coiotes estão com fome.
<deemenorrs> oO
<alinedecampos> num precisa de foto ne hehe
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, what happened?
<alinedecampos> de qualquer d
<alinedecampos> de qualquer forma, acho que sou uma velha aqui
<deemenorrs> qantos anos?
<KessyaLuvec> ^^
<alinedecampos> qual a idade de voces?
<deemenorrs> 24
<vitorlobo> nao importa se ela é coroa...panela velha é que faz comida boua........
<deemenorrs> ;~~
<vitorlobo> ja dizia sergio reis
<alinedecampos> 28 :s
<vitorlobo> :D
<deemenorrs> to na idade
<deemenorrs> da porpurina
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  fiz 27 dia 19 rs
<KessyaLuvec> alinedecampos:  Eu tenho 15
<deemenorrs> idade da galera aki
<freud_> 21
<deemenorrs> é 20 a 30 anos
<deemenorrs> pelo q ja notei
<walbarello> faço 17 dia 30 :x
<buribu> eu tenho 6
<walbarello> agora.
<walbarello> quero presente!
<KessyaLuvec> Parabéns vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  n comemoro tbm mas vlw rs
<buribu> e nao faço mais xixi na cama
<deemenorrs> eu nem comemoro
<deemenorrs> niver
<deemenorrs> sux
<vitorlobo> viu ai
<deemenorrs> comemorar q ta ficando velho
<vitorlobo> foi assediar a mina
<deemenorrs> fala tu vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> ela caiu fora
<vitorlobo> buribu,  agora é barrão ne
<vitorlobo> ne mais xixi n
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> '-'
<deemenorrs> ela disse q foi no banheiro
<deemenorrs> vestir langerie
<deemenorrs> pra me agradar
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo:  tem algo que você comemore?
<deemenorrs> ops
<walbarello> Ela voltou.
<deemenorrs> =x
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  quase vc se lasca agora
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuauhauhahuauhauhauhaa
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo dsuahduisad
<walbarello> Parem de falar mal dela.
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo =x
<walbarello> auhauhauhauhuha eu ri demais
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  o cfdisk saiu..ia falar pra vc usar ele
<vitorlobo> auhahuaahuahu
<alinedecampos> O.O
<vitorlobo> pra faze as partiçoes
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  n te assusta pfvor
<alinedecampos> mas ja falando mal de mim..
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  vc sabe mtu bem como é nesse ramo...os nerd hunter
<vitorlobo> :S
<buribu> elis taum brincano
<deemenorrs> alinedecampos jamais
<deemenorrs> falando
<alinedecampos> em geral demora um pouquinho mais...
<deemenorrs> so falei q tu ia fazer a makiagem
<deemenorrs> por isso saiu
<deemenorrs> q ia vir aki me ver
<vitorlobo> maquiagem pra dormir?
<vitorlobo> rs
<deemenorrs> pra me levar pra comer
<alinedecampos> voces sao rapidos ;p
<vitorlobo> isso q é vaidade
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo xiu
<deemenorrs> ela vai me levar
<deemenorrs> pra comer
<deemenorrs> e tomar vinhos
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<walbarello> vcs ' , '
<deemenorrs> sou 1 nerd falido
<walbarello> lembre-se do delphi.. pascal..
<walbarello> 
<alinedecampos> ih...
<walbarello> ponto e virgula.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  sai daki
<walbarello> ahuauhahuahau
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuahuaahu
<deemenorrs> walbarello maluco
<deemenorrs> to spamando minha empresa
<deemenorrs> porra deu uns 40 acessos na hora
<deemenorrs> quase offou
<deemenorrs> host de 1 dollar sux
<vitorlobo> n bebo vinho
<vitorlobo> n bebo nada com alcool
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> n bebo, n fumo..nao ..odo...
<walbarello> Só bebi vodka 1 vez e nunca mais.
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo eu fumo
<deemenorrs> vo parar
<walbarello> n fumo.
<walbarello> n bebo
<deemenorrs> ;~~
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo e walbarello vc´s bebem leite?
<vitorlobo> leite com pêra
<vitorlobo> :D
 * vitorlobo rindo
<deemenorrs> vish
<walbarello> !cfdisk
<deemenorrs> sauihsaius
<vitorlobo> e ovo maltino
<walbarello> entra fdp
<vitorlobo> ahuauhahuahuaahua
<walbarello> :((
<deemenorrs> safadinhos
<alinedecampos> Hahaha prof. Gilmar
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  q idade vc tem?
<walbarello> eu n bebo leite.
<walbarello> sou alérgico.
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  auhahuahuahuahua
<alinedecampos> Minha inspiração
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo 24
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  prof lincu prazer
 * vitorlobo rindo
<deemenorrs> mais nao sou afeminado
<deemenorrs> nem venham fazer piadinhas
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<deemenorrs> com a idade
<deemenorrs> ;~~
<deemenorrs> sou facao
<walbarello> '-'
<walbarello> Corta no meio?
<walbarello> :x
<vitorlobo> macho q é macho n precisa afirmar nada n mano
<vitorlobo> :P
<KessyaLuvec> Ta na hora de vcs terem vida social... Sexo faz bem pra saude
<deemenorrs> eu faço sexo
<deemenorrs> mais é a cada 2 meses
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  fosse por isso eu ja estaria morrendo
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> e de exames médicos..n me faltam rs
<freud_> ta descambando
<vitorlobo> falando nisso
<vitorlobo> tenho um hj
<vitorlobo> -.-" argh
<KessyaLuvec> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> pegar aquele engarrafamento
<deemenorrs> oO
<deemenorrs> hj nem tem engarrafamento
<deemenorrs> povo ja viajou
<deemenorrs> so voltam depois do ano novo
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, como foi teu natal?
<deemenorrs> so ta os fodidos
<deemenorrs> em casa
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, teve pessoas boas para te abraçar?
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, presente recebido?
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, panetone na mesa?
<walbarello> /quit
<vitorlobo> rs
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo, sim... família
<walbarello> digitem /quit
<alinedecampos> não ganhei mto presente, mas foi bom
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, isso eu tbm tive :)
<deemenorrs> alinedecampos vc fez sexo no natal?
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  mano pega leve
<walbarello> -_-
<vitorlobo> >.<
<walbarello> eu sou mt burro
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<walbarello> pqp
<vitorlobo> hggdh, age ai
<vitorlobo> hggdh, é hora de morfar
<alinedecampos> deemenorrs, hahaha não
<alinedecampos> precisava?
<deemenorrs> osso
<deemenorrs> nem eu
<walbarello> swap que é bom, nada '-'
<deemenorrs> alinedecampos é bom
<deemenorrs> fazer de vez em qando
<deemenorrs> ;~~
<buribu> o nascimento do menino
<hggdh> vitorlobo: eu não gosto de agir
<deemenorrs> no ano novo é de lei
<vitorlobo> hggdh, pelos poderes de greiscon
<buribu> tem que ser comemorado fazendo menino?
<hggdh> deemenorrs: por favor, pare
<buribu> oh my god
<vitorlobo> hggdh, n era vc q dizia q ursinha pegava leve?
<alinedecampos> buribu, hahahaha
<vitorlobo> -.-'
<deemenorrs> hggdh tava so brincando
<deemenorrs> ;~~
<hggdh> *I* should say that
<vitorlobo> walbarello, pronto use-o o cfdisk
<vitorlobo> ele ta de volta
<walbarello> cfdisk <3
<walbarello> cfdisk swap
<walbarello> cfdisk gay
<walbarello> cfdisk info
<walbarello> '-'
<walbarello> não deu. :/
<deemenorrs> pow
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  dear, which distribution you use?
<deemenorrs> [root@CentOS-63-64-minimal ~]# postsuper -d ALL
<deemenorrs> postsuper: Deleted: 86585 messages
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> meu postfix ta lagadão
<deemenorrs> ta loco
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  segue o video plmDs
<deemenorrs> hggdh depois q limpa a fila do postfix é bom da 1 restartada neh?
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo, atualmente ubuntu
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, ja tentou evangelhizar SL alguma vez em sala?
<vitorlobo> diz q sim pfvor
<vitorlobo> o.o
<alinedecampos> sempre haha
<alinedecampos> mas não sou xiita
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, que orgulho :D
<deemenorrs> alinedecampos use win 95
<deemenorrs> é a melhor distro
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, o lado anarquista do stallman é legal em alguns pontos....vc é flex ne rs
<vitorlobo> n sou xiita...tbm.....mas me apego a ideologias mas q as ferramentas
<alinedecampos> conhecem ou já vieram ao FISL?
<freud_> não tudo menos qualquer tidpo de win...
<vitorlobo> apesar de curtir mtu rs
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  ja
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  fui a FISL e flisol
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  ja foi pra cpbr? nunca fui...
<alinedecampos> tenho dual boot, pq trabalho com design e tem ferramentas que ainda preciso do Windows, mas faz tempo que uso prioritariamente Linux
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  rs...
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  axo q agora vc vai lembrar de mim
<alinedecampos> cpbr ainda não...
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  assiste ai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9B9YQ3bfvI
<buribu> design = web design ou
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  eu mais amigos fizemos
<buribu> design de interiores
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  depois de ver..."é rapidinho" me da um feedback doq achou =]
<deemenorrs> buribu sou maquiadora
<freud_> alinedecampos, por enquando não preciso do win para nada e ainda bem eheheh
<alinedecampos> buribu, design gráfico e web :D
<buribu> que ferramentas vc usa no linux?
<vitorlobo> buribu,  http://vitorlobo.carbonmade.com
<vitorlobo> only linux
<vitorlobo> estes =]
<vitorlobo> ainda q sejam poucos
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo to q fez esse video?
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  yes
<vitorlobo> trampo com 3d,programação ,e character artist
<vitorlobo> :)
<deemenorrs> maneiro
<deemenorrs> o video
<deemenorrs> mais a qualidade
<deemenorrs> q ta
<deemenorrs> ta sux
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  foi feito em 2009
<vitorlobo> rs
<deemenorrs> maximo 360 p
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> tem melhor
<deemenorrs> tem em hd?
<alinedecampos> buribu, principalmente gim e inkscape
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  http://vimeo.com/6151999
<buribu> vitorlobo tenho uma amiga que se parece com o seu sketch
<alinedecampos> *gimp
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  inkscape humilha coreldraw >.<
<vitorlobo> buribu,  apresente-me ;D
<buribu> nada de 3D alinedecampos ?
<alinedecampos> buribu, nao, complexo
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  nem tanto rs
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo bem melhor
<deemenorrs> a qualidade
<deemenorrs> youtube ta mo lixeira
<deemenorrs> ultimamente
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  vou te mostrar um convite de formatura q fiz no gimp e inkscape perai
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  http://www.youblisher.com/p/516042-Convite-Larissa/
<KessyaLuvec> Saindo pessoinhas..  começor Big beng theory ...
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec,  sua nerd
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  até q ficou legalzinho ne
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo:  vitor chego nem perto de ser nerd
<vitorlobo> engraçado foi na grafica
<alinedecampos> to na 3g conexão bem ruim... vou deixar para ver o vídeo amanhã...
<vitorlobo> "nossa vc manja de photoshop hein?"
<KessyaLuvec> 4 Da manhã to de volta.. Amanha não tenho trabalho iruuuu
<vitorlobo> dai eu: nao, n manjo,...fiz no gimp
<vitorlobo> "gim oq?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, :)
<ThiagoCMC> vitorlobo, qual linguagem?
<vitorlobo> ThiagoCMC, pt-br
<vitorlobo> sou fluente
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello, conseguindo?
<deemenorrs> 81 acessos
<vitorlobo> buribu,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p206x206/541199_462555880456340_1576027187_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> buribu,  transformei isso
<vitorlobo> buribu,  nisso https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/46172_462578030454125_2093496491_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> no gimp
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> buribu,  detalhe..no mouse
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> meu tablet é muito antigo...
<vitorlobo> doi minha mae
<vitorlobo> *mao
<vitorlobo> rs
<alinedecampos> mto bom...
<buribu> legal vitorlobo
<buribu> tem um certo terçol
<buribu> mas legal
<buribu> rs
<vitorlobo> hauhhua
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  da pra substituir suavemente ferramentas q rodam no windows pelas do linux...apenas requer mais persistencia e tempo
<walbarello> vitorlobo tô fazendo aqui.
<alinedecampos> sim, eu sei...
<alinedecampos> mas ultimamente tenho mais programado
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  algum pepino?
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  hum..interesante
<vitorlobo> *interessante
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, que linguagem tem mais trabalhado ultimamente?
<alinedecampos> nas aulas Java...
<alinedecampos> nos freellas PHP
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  q guerreira =]
<buribu> pq ensinam tanto java
<alinedecampos> buribu... mercado pede
<buribu> pensei que era algum tipo de lobby da oracle
<vitorlobo> buribu,  tecnologia movel...
<vitorlobo> buribu, apesar de haver alternativas, java ainda domina nesse ramo
<vitorlobo> e é oq mais tem crescido
<vitorlobo> por mais q aja resistencia a java
<vitorlobo> tem jeito n manolo
<buribu> entendu
<alinedecampos> não ganhei nada da Oracle ainda hahaha
<deemenorrs> http://orelha.radiolivre.org:8000/regeneracionradio.m3u
<deemenorrs> radio la do mexico
<deemenorrs> altos reggae
<deemenorrs> pra kem curte
<walbarello> vitorlobo Sim
<walbarello> mkdir /mnt/boot && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot essa porra uma hora tem espaço outra hora não -_-
<walbarello> tô pra arrancar oszovo
<deemenorrs> walbarello
<deemenorrs> arranca e me da eles
<deemenorrs> lindu
<walbarello> fuu amém
<sistematico_> votch
<vitorlobo> walbarello, qto no vb vc poz de espaço?
<deemenorrs> sistematico_
<deemenorrs> 90 acesos
<deemenorrs> ta ruim?
<sistematico_> 90 lampiões acesos?
<sistematico_> Depende.
<deemenorrs> nao
<deemenorrs> acessos
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: fiz igual está no seu blog.
<walbarello> full
<sistematico_> Ah!
<deemenorrs> no site da minha empresa
<deemenorrs> pra agora de madrugada
<sistematico_> Acessos..
<deemenorrs> comecei enviar era 00:30
<walbarello> 200, 2, 1, 10, 2,8
<walbarello> 7,8*
<walbarello> auhauha espero que não dê pau.
<sistematico_> Enviar o que?
<deemenorrs> sistematico_ spam
<vitorlobo> walbarello, digo, espaço virtual do vb
<vitorlobo> walbarello, q vc reserva...20gb no caso
<deemenorrs> tomara q amanha de uns 3 mil acesos
<deemenorrs> preciso vender
<sistematico_> Começou a enviar SPAM?
<deemenorrs> s
<deemenorrs> minha empresa
<sistematico_> votch
<deemenorrs> vende spam
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> pra lojas
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: sim foi isso mesmo.
<deemenorrs> ja deu 90 acessos
<deemenorrs> hj inaugurei ela
<sistematico_> Que bom.
<deemenorrs> tava arrumando o site
<sistematico_> Desejo sucesso.
<deemenorrs> pow
<deemenorrs> tomara
<deemenorrs> to na bosta
<sistematico_> Afinal receber spam é tão bom.
<deemenorrs> sem 1 real no bolso
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico_> Eu particularmente adoro.
<deemenorrs> sistematico_ oO
<deemenorrs> maioria odeia
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkk
<sistematico_> Ter minha caixa postal lotada com 1.000 e-mails que não me servem pra nada e eu nem pedi.
<sistematico_> É o máximo.
<deemenorrs> sistematico_ mais as lojas
<deemenorrs> q contratam
<deemenorrs> spammers
<deemenorrs> se ja viu wallmart?
<sistematico_> Que bom.
<deemenorrs> eu nunca fiz compra la
<deemenorrs> todo dia chega uns 4 5 email deles
<sistematico_> Parabens pra ele, nunca comprei lá, nem você, o SPAM deles deve estar funcionando.
<deemenorrs> sistematico_ pra gente nao funciona
<sistematico_> Exemplo de vida.
<deemenorrs> q somos lisos
<deemenorrs> kkkk
<deemenorrs> mais eles enviam pra email
<sistematico_> hummm
<deemenorrs> de alguem com $$
<deemenorrs> = venda
<sistematico_> Certeza.
<deemenorrs> dependendo se tiver produtos com preços bons
<sistematico_> Lucro certo.
<deemenorrs> pra min e pra vc
<deemenorrs> q é ruim
<deemenorrs> pq somos lisos
<sistematico_> Eu não sou liso, somente você está incluso.
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico_> Sou até meio barrigudinho.
<deemenorrs> morra
<deemenorrs> falei situação
<deemenorrs> financeira
<sistematico_> Tambem não sou liso financeiramente.
<sistematico_> Se inclua sozinho.
<deemenorrs> vc é rico?
<sistematico_> Prefiro não opinar.
<freud_> sistematico_, têm 2 milhões no banco?
<sistematico_> Peço ajuda das cartas e dos universitário e a ajuda do Silvio Santos nesse momento.
<deemenorrs> freud_
<deemenorrs> ele nao tem nem]
<deemenorrs> 50 mil
<deemenorrs> no banco
<deemenorrs> kkkkkkkkk
<sistematico_> ui
<freud_> kkkk
<deemenorrs> freud_ se fosse rico
<deemenorrs> nem taria aki
<deemenorrs> taria viajando
<deemenorrs> ;~~
<deemenorrs> so voltaria no ano q vem
<freud_> pior
<freud_> kkkk
<deemenorrs> pelo menos
<deemenorrs> eu faria isso
<deemenorrs> se fosse rico
<deemenorrs> ia pra 1 hotel ai beira de praia
<deemenorrs> e ficaria la so bebendo
<deemenorrs> na varanda
<KessyaLuvec> buribu:?
<freud_> deemenorrs, imagina nóis de limona ????????
<freud_> onde é que estava o xchat?
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Detesto praia, e não estou em casa.
<sistematico_> Não me julgue antes de me conhecer.
<buribu> oi
<buribu> estou vivo
<buribu> ainda...
<deemenorrs> freud_
<deemenorrs> taria no pc em casa
<deemenorrs> lllllllllll
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  axo q vc mais uma vez..falhou, a alinedecampos  é mtu bonita rs
<deemenorrs> kk
<KessyaLuvec> bubu, me diz  nome dos outros canais
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo como assim?
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  desculpa falar isso rs...é q ele tava com uma conversa q mulher na T.I não são rs
<vitorlobo> :P
<freud_> buribu, depois de 21-12-2012 todo mundo ainda está
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, lembra doq vc disse hj mais cedo?
<deemenorrs> sim
<sistematico_> Detalhe, frequento aqui a mais de 6 anos, e nunca vi nenhum de vocês, vocês brotaram aqui hoje?
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs, q geralmente sao feiosas eetc
<deemenorrs> lembrei
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> fail now
<buribu> KessyaLuvec, neste servidor
<deemenorrs> vitorlobo mostra ai a foto
<buribu> pelo menos
<buribu> agora
<vitorlobo> deemenorrs,  no puedo
<KessyaLuvec> buribu: Sim
<sistematico_> Todos de uma vez só?
<vitorlobo> sem la permission dela
<vitorlobo> :P
<buribu> este eh o canal mais movimentado
<walbarello> E a lorena rezende?
<buribu> pra quem escreve pt-br
<deemenorrs> FaV1r3s (04:02:25) <sistematico_> Detalhe, frequento aqui a mais de 6 anos, e nunca vi nenhum de vocês, vocês brotaram aqui hoje?
<vitorlobo> walbarello, bonita ela rs a lorena
<deemenorrs> freud_ leia isso
<deemenorrs> kkk
<deemenorrs> freud_ alguem q nao tem vida
 * sistematico_ acha que a Radio Cabrito migrou.
<buribu> dos canais que eu tenho online aqui #blender esta ativo
<buribu> mas eh ingles
<walbarello> radio cabrito?
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Vida? Por que eu não teria vida?
<walbarello> lol
<walbarello> Você era da vircio, sistematico_?
<deemenorrs> radio cabrito
<deemenorrs> era da vicrio
<deemenorrs> kk
<deemenorrs> vircio
<deemenorrs> fake
<walbarello> Sim, era helper lá.
<buribu> eu gostava do canal cabrito
<walbarello> Há, um ano atrás, lol
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ta em q pe ai?
<walbarello> eu não '-'
<walbarello> vitorlobo atualizando uns pacotes core..
<walbarello> core
<walbarello> _extra
<freud_> deemenorrs, tá nevesooooooooooo
<walbarello> community
<sistematico_> /topic
<walbarello> bobagens.
<sistematico_> urgente
<deemenorrs> freud_ sim
<alinedecampos> hahaha ... valeu pela bondade do "bonita"
<KessyaLuvec> buribu: achva aquele canal maior chatisse, aquela radio cabrito
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  instalando o base base-devel?
<alinedecampos> to acostumada com julgamento de mulher de ti feia e não sabe programar...
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  mas vc n é rs...e n to falando isso por educação
<walbarello> bootloader..
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  es uma gracinha =]
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  e tbm creio q seja boa profissional rs
<walbarello> alinedecampos
<walbarello> gosta de java?
<sistematico_> Pessoal, todos vocês, um segundo de atenção.
<sistematico_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<sistematico_> Agradeço a educação e bom senso de quem seguir.
<alinedecampos> wallbarello, sim...
<vitorlobo> sistematico_,  fazendo?
<walbarello> droga.
<alinedecampos> why?
<alinedecampos> Java é querido
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  geralmente programadores c++ e python tem pavor
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, mas blz..rs...todos sabem que é importante rs
<walbarello> Sim.
<walbarello> mas sempre existe um desvio a toda regra..
<walbarello> tudo certo.
<walbarello> Sim..
<alinedecampos> claro, claro
<walbarello> O que seria o mercado de T.I sem algo pra dar lucro com bugs?
<walbarello> Tô pra cancelar a droga do update e ir pro dotA.
<alinedecampos> como disse, não sou xiita... cada coisa com sua utilidade
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  JA instalou o base base-devel? q rapido rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  largue de vicio
<walbarello> vitorlobo tá terminando de instalar o base-devel :/
<buribu> sistematico ta incomodado com assuntos offtopic as 4:00 da manhã
<buribu> o.o
<freud_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> falta do q fazer
<walbarello> É complicado, né?
<walbarello> IRC morreu desde a nossa querida e facelida brasnet e ainda existe isso.
<walbarello> falecida* blabla
<walbarello> Quria que o lnxsys estivesse aqui. huauhahua
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  nao
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  freenode é tao antiga qto
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  e o irc n gira em torno de brasil
<walbarello> não.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  se vc for nos canais gringos da freenode por exemplo..verá oq q é gente
<vitorlobo> sem falar outros servidores
<vitorlobo> :P
<sistematico_> buribu: Eu não estou incomodado, o problema, é que o canal tem regras.
<walbarello> me referi a redes brasileiras. eu sei disso aí. Eu mesmo, comecei pela rizon, rede gringa.
<walbarello> /list
<sistematico_> buribu: Você tem outros meios pra bater papo informal.
<deemenorrs> por isso
<deemenorrs> q o irc morreu
<buribu> nao
<sistematico_> buribu: Esse canal é pra suporte técnico ao Ubuntu.
<buribu> com 41 pessas ano mesmo tempo
<alinedecampos> eita...
<buribu> eu nem conversando aqui...
<freud_> paz, amor e ubuntu pra vc's
<sistematico_> buribu: Se você sentir que o assunto vá fugir ao escopo, convide as pessoas para um outro canal, ou crie um, nada impede que você faça isso.
<walbarello> Rapaz, ontem foi aniversário de Isaac Newton. Então por favor, respeito!
<sistematico_> buribu: Você pode até ficar chateado, mas eu não estou errado, e você sabe disso.
<alinedc> não tenho dúvidas sobre ubuntu essa hora... acho que devo partir
<vitorlobo> alinedc,  clone?
<buribu> soh agora eu entendi seu nick
<freud_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<deemenorrs> maluco retardado
<deemenorrs> sistematico_ vc foi molestado qando era pequeno?
<alinedc> acho que fui desconectada ... ficou preso o outro nick
<walbarello> buribu ele é bot.
<deemenorrs> ou é retardado por naturesa?
<walbarello> e foi programado em java.
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Olha o respeito, retardado é você.
<walbarello> fique sussa.
<deemenorrs> sistematico_ eu q to 4 horas da manha em irc criando problemas?
<sistematico_> Seu animal.
<deemenorrs> acho q vc nem deve ter amigos
<deemenorrs> do jeito q é retardado
<deemenorrs> deve nem se socialisar
<alinedc> acho que o queridão ali me kickou
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Não estou criando problemas, colei as regras, se não gosta delas vá embora do canal.
<sistematico_> Fácil.
<walbarello> Vixi, baixaram o nível.
<deemenorrs> alinedc sim o retardado te kikou
<deemenorrs> pq vc tava dando moral pro vitorlobo
<deemenorrs> e nao pra ele
<walbarello> deemenorrs relaxa, véi.
<deemenorrs> walbarello mais o bixo é retardado
<deemenorrs> fica ai criando caso
<alinedc> no stress, deu timeout aqui
<deemenorrs> vai caçar algo pra fazer
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Estou tendo paciência demais com você, sei que é uma criança, mas não precisa escrever esse tipo de coisa.
<vitorlobo> alinedc, rs
<alinedc> pronto
<freud_> olha a categoria ai gente...
<deemenorrs> sistematico_ criança?
<deemenorrs> tenho 24 anos
<deemenorrs> voce q ta ai kerendo aparecer em canal
<deemenorrs> pq ninguem ta falando contigo
<deemenorrs> tipico de 1 retardado
<sistematico_> Nem eu.
<deemenorrs> querendo chamar a atenção
<walbarello> Sim, ele deve ser operador..
<walbarello> é normal.
<sistematico_> Porque está falando comigo?
<deemenorrs> walbarello ele é retardado
<deemenorrs> acho q nao é operador
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  acontece nas melhores famílias tem jeito n...rs
<walbarello> É raro um operador não ser arrogante.
<deemenorrs> nao dariam poder pra retardados
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Eu não falei com você, porque ficou se doendo?
<walbarello> 24 :x
<walbarello> alias vitor.
<walbarello> Eu disse.
<walbarello> O arch linux
<buribu> to falando
<freud_> vc's tão com sono?
<buribu> isso aqui eh uma ubuntadura mesmo
<deemenorrs> freud_ eu to ouvindo
<deemenorrs> axé
<deemenorrs> aki
<deemenorrs> kkkk
<walbarello> Deu pal na hora de atualizar o base-devel =)
<deemenorrs> preparando pro carnaval
<alinedecampos> sistematico_, está falando para alguém exatamente?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  q pau?
<freud_> deemenorrs, certo eheheh
<sistematico_> alinedecampos: Eu colei as regras do canal, e o rapaz aí ficou revoltado.
<sistematico_> Agora porque, é que eu não sei.
<deemenorrs> porque vc é retardado
<alinedecampos> Olay
<deemenorrs> va caçar oq fazer
<alinedecampos> oops, okay
<deemenorrs> e nao enx
<deemenorrs> e nao enxa
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Porque?
<deemenorrs> seu sem vida social
<deemenorrs> freud_ povo retardado lesk
<sistematico_> Infantil heim amigo?
<alinedecampos> aiaiai
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Ficar xingando sem motivo é o máximo pra você?
<sistematico_> Nota 10
<deemenorrs> acho
<deemenorrs> q vc é retardado
<deemenorrs> bem
<deemenorrs> vo fazer 1 sukinho
<vitorlobo> round one
<sistematico_> Dinovo?
<vitorlobo> FIGHT!
<deemenorrs> e ligar meu ar pra mimir
<sistematico_> Continue.
<walbarello> vitorlobo você dá o comando pacstrap /mnt base base-devel
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Fala mais.
<deemenorrs> vo ficar aki discutindo
<deemenorrs> com retardado nao
<deemenorrs> flw
<walbarello> ele diz que não existe pacotes e quando tenta buscar ele baixou até o último e agora diz que o servidor está em time out
<freud_> Pessoal vamos tornar isso aqui num recanto de amigos virtuais, para confraternização, e debate de entre outras coisas Ubuntu também.... (falei bonito?)
<walbarello> :/
<walbarello> que azar..
<sistematico_> deemenorrs: Se quiser fazer um pouco de flood, pode tambem, combina com a sua idade.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  da ping -c 3 www.google.com
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  e ve se ta com conecxão
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  dai seta pacstrap de novo
<walbarello> fight
<walbarello> Nada de ir pras cordas dee
<walbarello> Lute até o nocaute.. ou ban..
<walbarello> auhahuauhauhauh
<walbarello> Froid.. sempre froid :D
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  e ai...tem conecxão?
<walbarello> wait vitor
<walbarello> vou pacotar a google now
<freud_> walbarello, brigado :D
<walbarello> droga, sem conexão
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  blz
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  digita dhcpch eth0
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  depois ping -c 2 www.google.com e me da resposta
<sistematico_> dhcpcd
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> é
<sistematico_> dhcpcd eth0
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  dhcpcd eth0
<vitorlobo> to teclando no escuro rs
<kellyane>  /nick kessyaLuvec
<vitorlobo> kellyane,  fail
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  fazendo? =]
<kellyane>  /nick kessyaluvec
<kellyane> affe
<auei`suco> retardamatico_
<vitorlobo> kellyane,  fail x2
<retardamatico_> genti
<retardamatico_> nao tenho vida social
<kessyaluvec> hahahaahah
<walbarello> rs.
<retardamatico_> virem meus amiguinhos
<walbarello> ainda n perdi o jeito.
<retardamatico_> se nao banarei todos
<retardamatico_> e respeitam as regras
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo, só olhando....
<retardamatico_> do canal
<retardamatico_> ubuntus
<retardamatico_> ok?
<walbarello> BRUTALITY
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  espero  q n seja motivo pra vc n voltar mais rs
<walbarello> retardamatico_ wins
<walbarello> round two
<walbarello> FIGHT !!!!
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  ta de férias até qdo? vai passar reveillon em casa?
<retardamatico_> walbarello xiu
<retardamatico_> se nao te banarei
<retardamatico_> leia as regras do canal
<retardamatico_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<freud_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk morrriiii agora
<walbarello> Morri[2]
<walbarello> vitorlobo agora deu.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  e ai? q q deu?
<walbarello> =)
<retardamatico_> vitorlobo xiu nao kero assunto de saliencia no canal
<retardamatico_> vao pro #namoro
<walbarello> pacotei a google eles ficaram com medo e liberaram o update.
<freud_> retardamatico_, king
<retardamatico_> vc e a alinedecampos
<retardamatico_> se nao banerei todos
<retardamatico_> freud_ kkkk
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  algo me diz q tem gente q pensa q estou te assediando rs
<walbarello> Vai já rolar kline e gline
<vitorlobo> q tenso
<vitorlobo> >.<
<walbarello> '-'
<walbarello> Esse lobo é um cachorrão
<alinedecampos> vitorlobo, até dia 10... sim, com a família
<walbarello> buribu
<vitorlobo> walbarello, n sou eu q tenho ex namoradas collections hein
<vitorlobo> peguei pesado agora
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> sério que você vai ficar calado?
<retardamatico_> alinedecampos namoro aki nao é permitido
<walbarello> VIXI
<retardamatico_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<retardamatico_> leia as regras do canal
<buribu> u ki foi?
<walbarello> ex namoradas collections?
<walbarello> Cadê?
<retardamatico_> Att retardamatico_
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos, vc é filha única aline? =]
<buribu> alguem me chamou?
<walbarello> Me mostre uma pelo menos.
<walbarello> '-'
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  a kessyaluvec
<walbarello> buribu o que estás fazendo?
 * vitorlobo corre
 * walbarello pokeface
 * retardamatico_ com dedo coçando pra expulsar dos canais
 * vitorlobo win \o
<alinedecampos> hahaha
<buribu> to tentando equilibrar um garfo na borda do prato
<walbarello> UHAUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHUAHAUHUAH
<walbarello> Avá.
<retardamatico_> alinedecampos se nao mostrar foto pra galera
<walbarello> Fique conosco.
<retardamatico_> vai tomar ban
<walbarello> E leve ban conosco.
<retardamatico_> nao aceitamos fake
<retardamatico_> no canal
<alinedecampos> ...
<vitorlobo> era preu dizer mentira...q aline é uma bruaca
<walbarello> querem me ver? :)
<vitorlobo> axo q assim ele parava com isso
<vitorlobo> rs
<alinedecampos> que pena, descobriu que eu sou um bot
<retardamatico_> alinedecampos nao aceitamos maxos
<retardamatico_> aki se passando por femea
<retardamatico_> ja nao basta o buribu
<walbarello> Não querem me ver? :/
<retardamatico_> nao
<retardamatico_> ^^
<retardamatico_> keremos a alinedecampos
<retardamatico_> \o/
<walbarello> Vou te dan, fdm!
<walbarello> ban*
<walbarello> ban*
<retardamatico_> morra
<retardamatico_> sou o siste retardamatico
<buribu> eu não me passo por femea
<retardamatico_> deus do ubuntu-br
<vitorlobo>  d
<buribu> nem por macho
<retardamatico_> me beijem
<vitorlobo>  fd
<retardamatico_> ou expulsarem todos
<vitorlobo>  k
<buribu> eu nao sei o que sou
<buribu> to confuso
<vitorlobo>  l.
<buribu> :|
<vitorlobo>  hum
<vitorlobo>  tenso
<sistedramatico> Poxa, galera..
<freud_> identificação é COMIGOOOOOOO
<alinedecampos> buribu, um anjo
<sistedramatico> por que tantos floods e conversas paralelas? :/
<retardamatico_> sim
<retardamatico_> aki nao é casa da mae joana
<retardamatico_> seus nerds
<buribu> são paralelas?
<sistedramatico> nerds virgys
<retardamatico_> kerem bater papo vao no #namorovirtual
<buribu> eu pensei queram cruzadas
<freud_> buribu,
<vitorlobo> AIIIIIII AMIGA COMO VC DESCOBRIO Q SOU FAKE? Q SOU MININA?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<sistedramatico> buribu não seja tão aplicado a conceitos e não corte meu barato ¬¬
<retardamatico_> freud_ #namorovirtual
 * sistedramatico puto e pronto pra dar ban
<walbarello> :/
<retardamatico_> entrem
<retardamatico_> #namorovirtual
<retardamatico_> la pode namoro
<retardamatico_> aki so ubuntu
<retardamatico_> oks?
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_, ubuntu se chama amor tbm
<vitorlobo> la na africa
<vitorlobo> significa mtas coisas
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> rs
<retardamatico_> vitorlobo aki significa
<retardamatico_> linux
<retardamatico_> sofri bullyng
<retardamatico_> na minha infancia
<retardamatico_> nao sei oq é amor
<freud_> é o fim do mundo issoooo
<retardamatico_> tenho 1 pedra no coração
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_, teu pai socou o cabo de vassoura repetidamente no seu...olho ne
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_, entendo
<retardamatico_> vitorlobo meus irmaos
<retardamatico_> me metiam a vara
<retardamatico_> ;~~
<retardamatico_> os velhotes da rua
<vitorlobo> sentinela ativa
<retardamatico_> osso
<vitorlobo> mode on
<retardamatico_> eles me davam algoodao doce
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  -.-"
<walbarello> Êta merda.. Amanhã nada de ver amandinha.. Vou está ocupado demais dormindo.
<retardamatico_> e falava q era nosso segredinho
<retardamatico_> walbarello
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ela vai assumir o painel de controle do teu fb
<retardamatico_> assuntos de mulher
<vitorlobo> eqnauto eu la "ta ai will?"
<retardamatico_> é literalmente proibido
<retardamatico_> nesse canal
<retardamatico_> ok/
<retardamatico_> ?
<vitorlobo> ela perdão, mas, aqui é amanda
<vitorlobo> uhahuahahahaa
<retardamatico_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<retardamatico_> leia as regras
<walbarello> ok, retardamatico.. desculpe minha isolencia.
<retardamatico_> vitorlobo vc tb
<buribu> o suporte deveria funcionar soh em horario comercial
<retardamatico_> facebook é proibido
<retardamatico_> no canal
<retardamatico_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<buribu> de madrugada
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_,  nao
<retardamatico_> leia as regras
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_,  e ai vai fazer oq?
<buribu> festa \o/
<walbarello> ahuahuahu sim, véi.
<walbarello> Amanda é mal encarada e tem ciumes até de vc.
<freud_> vc's são de maissss
<retardamatico_> vitorlobo voce ira ser banido
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_,  bana se vc é homem
<retardamatico_> e expulso do canal
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_,  vamos
<retardamatico_> por descumprir ordens
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: ela disse que acha que vc você gosta muito dela '-'
<alinedecampos> concordo com buribu
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  isso foi uma ironia?
<walbarello> n
<retardamatico_> alinedecampos xiu
<retardamatico_> leia as regras
<retardamatico_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<walbarello> Sério.
<walbarello> Ela disse isso.
<retardamatico_> ou irá rodar
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  mas nunca bati papo com elao.O
<vitorlobo> retardamatico_,  entao ponha pra rodar piao do baú
<walbarello> vitorlobo esqueceu que ela lê tudo que eu escrevo?
<walbarello> Hoje conversei com uma ex minha chamada Alice.
<alinedecampos> lol
<walbarello> Ela deu em cima na cara de pal.
<walbarello> e amanhã..
<walbarello> hmmmm
<retardamatico_> walbarello
<retardamatico_> mete a vara
<retardamatico_> nela
<walbarello> amanhã eu tô ferrado.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  amanha vc será morto
<walbarello> HUAahuahuAUHahuahuHUAauhahu
<retardamatico_> amanha eu farei
<retardamatico_> sexu
<retardamatico_> com meu tuxd
<retardamatico_> com meu tux de pelucia
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  experimente o arch antes de falecer dormindo
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vai acordar sem as bolas
<walbarello> vitorlobo porra, tá baixando um monte de parada aqui -_-
<walbarello> vou desistir disso
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  se ela souber q vc virou a noite com tezaum pelo arch
<vitorlobo> walbarello, mas é assim mesmo rs
<retardamatico_> walbarello
<retardamatico_> sua namorada
<vitorlobo> walbarello, n desista va até o fim warrior
<retardamatico_> nao deixa vc virar a noite?
<walbarello> vitorlobo ela pediu pra eu ligar pra ela, 11h.. e 11 eu estava conversando com a ex e esqueci
<walbarello> entendeu?
<walbarello> Quando ela ver o horário..
<walbarello> xii
<walbarello> retardamatico ela tem ciumes até dos meus jogos.
<walbarello> -.-
<retardamatico_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<retardamatico_> parece a minha femea
<retardamatico_> acha q eu jogando
<retardamatico_> tem femeas la
<vitorlobo> walbarello, pelo menos n tenho mais namorada ciumenta me stalkeando alias axo q nunca tive
<retardamatico_> e tao me paquerando
<retardamatico_> kkkkkkkkk
<walbarello> " a inha femea " HUAUAHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUH
<vitorlobo> q era tdo fake ne rs
<freud_> isso é compulssivo walbarello
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pra ser como foi....axo q era tdo incenação
<vitorlobo> rs
<alinedecampos> aff...
<vitorlobo> alinedecampos,  q q foi q qfoi...q q há? (seu madruga)
<buribu> retardamatico_, leia as regras http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#Linguagem_e_assunto
<walbarello> O diabo quitou?
<retardamatico_> buribu
<retardamatico_> xiu
<retardamatico_> ou vo banir todos
<buribu> e ficar sozinho no canal
<freud_> isso é o fim do mundo atrazado
<retardamatico_> sim
<retardamatico_> eu eo linux
<retardamatico_> eu namoro meu pc
<vitorlobo> sistematico_, tome providencia
<retardamatico_> almoco com ele
<buribu> tipo aquelas crianças donas da bola
<freud_> baixou o santo em vc's?
<retardamatico_> buribu
<retardamatico_> sim
<retardamatico_> eu como com meu pc
<retardamatico_> como meu sanduixe de presunto
<retardamatico_> e dou vitaminas pro computador
<retardamatico_> alimento ele com memorias dim
<retardamatico_> e de noite tomo banho
<buribu> fica encaixando e desencaixando nos soquetes
<walbarello> sistematico_ faça alguma coisa.
<retardamatico_> e coloco ele pra tomar banho
<buribu> erotismo bizarro mew
<retardamatico_> passo o anti virus nele
<freud_> cê deixa ele guiar o seu carro retardamatico_
<freud_> ?
<retardamatico_> freud_
<retardamatico_> sim
<retardamatico_> eu qando vo na rua
<retardamatico_> coloco ele no banco
<retardamatico_> do carona
<retardamatico_> ee vou conversando com ele
<freud_> ah bom se não quem te bania era eu
<walbarello> froid.
<walbarello> Dê um jeito nesse sujeito com dupla personalidade e esquizofrenia aguda.
<retardamatico_> freud_ ele é meu melhor amigo
<retardamatico_> juntos saimos bala de fds
<retardamatico_> no #ubuntu-br
<retardamatico_> com altas gatas
<freud_> iiiii ele tá precisando ser exorcizado
<walbarello> gatas = vitorlobo e sistematico_
<freud_> walbarello, o trem tá feio
<freud_> nem Freud explica
<walbarello> Morram!
<walbarello> vou pro dotA.
<retardamatico_> vo
<freud_> quê isso?
<retardamatico_> jogar campo minado
<retardamatico_> no meu ubuntu
<retardamatico_> bejos
<freud_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk morri agora retardamatico_
<walbarello> World of warcraft.. só que dotA é apenas uma mapa personalizado com 100 e poucos heros.
<retardamatico_> freud_ kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<walbarello> É muita droga na mente.
<walbarello> Esse aí passou a noite codando em java no terminal.
<freud_> walbarello, kkkkkkk
<walbarello> Por falar nisso. Tô excitado com Lua.
<KessyaLuvec> alguem sabe como consegue a mascara de fogo no  skyrim ?
<walbarello> alinedecampos
<walbarello> gosta de Lua?
<retardamatico_> walbarello
<retardamatico_> bora jogar online?
<walbarello> campo minado?
<walbarello> r
<retardamatico_> nao
<retardamatico_> dota
<retardamatico_> pow
<retardamatico_> tenho aki
<walbarello> s
<retardamatico_> to zuando o sistematico_
<retardamatico_> kkk
<retardamatico_> walbarello tem hamaxi ai?
<alinedecampos> conheço pouquíssimo walbarello
<walbarello> walbarello = garena
<walbarello> jogo pelo garena, lol
<retardamatico_> oO
<retardamatico_> aonde baixo?
<walbarello> haskell alinedecampos ?
<retardamatico_> a
<retardamatico_> amanha eu vejo
<retardamatico_> vo durmir
<walbarello> garena.com
<retardamatico_> soninho
<walbarello> lol
<retardamatico_> tenke fazer
<retardamatico_> conta
<retardamatico_> priguiça
<walbarello> garena é foda.. 100 mil pessoas online por dia.
<retardamatico_> http://www.walmart.com.br/Produto/Informatica/Notebooks/Sony/337705-Noteboook-AMD-E-450--Dual-Core--VPCYB45JB-B
<retardamatico_> ai kem kiser comprar
<retardamatico_> to vendendo
<retardamatico_> 700 r$
<retardamatico_> lacrado na caixa
<walbarello> Como diabos a pessoa inventa de jogar skyrim e sai por aí assim nas nubadas?
<walbarello> pqp que nojo
<walbarello> peguei nojo até da droga do jogo que é tão bom.
<freud_> Fiquem bem pessoal que aqui já são 07.02 da manhã
<retardamatico_> freud_
<retardamatico_> ker comprar?
<walbarello> Até, froid!
<retardamatico_> http://www.walmart.com.br/Produto/Informatica/Notebooks/Sony/337705-Noteboook-AMD-E-450--Dual-Core--VPCYB45JB-B ?
<freud_> e eu nem vi as horas passando
<retardamatico_> 700 na caixa
<retardamatico_> ve ai
<freud_> kkkkk
<alinedecampos> walbarello conheço pouco, mas não uso
<freud_> retardamatico_, por acaso não
<freud_> mas obrigado
<retardamatico_> AlanBell
<retardamatico_> ops
<retardamatico_> alinedecampos http://www.walmart.com.br/Produto/Informatica/Notebooks/Sony/337705-Noteboook-AMD-E-450--Dual-Core--VPCYB45JB-B
<freud_> eu posso é ver alguém que queira
<retardamatico_> ker comprar?
<retardamatico_> to vendendo 1 na caixa por 700 r$
<retardamatico_> freud_ pow preciso vender o mais urgente
<retardamatico_> to liso
<retardamatico_> ;~~
<freud_> mas tou em Portugal
<retardamatico_> oO
<retardamatico_> isso mandar pra pt
<retardamatico_> vai tributar
<freud_> pois
<vitorlobo> walbarello, tendo algum problema ae? axo q vo dormir
<walbarello> internet mt lenta..
<walbarello> sua internet é foda, hein
<walbarello> vi seus updates aqui.
<walbarello> ¬¬
<freud_> a internet ai no brasil é fod*
<retardamatico_> freud_
<retardamatico_> sua internet
<retardamatico_> é de qanto?
<freud_> vou fazer um speede test e já te digo
<retardamatico_> ok
<retardamatico_> cola o link ai
<retardamatico_> do result
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vc n vai se arrepender
<walbarello> froid está onde?
<walbarello> vitorlobo blz. eu tô fazendo isso tudo no vb, vou precisar formatar?
<freud_> portugal
<walbarello> pq, pqp.. fazer tudo de novo vai ser foda.
<walbarello> portugal.. ai sim..
<walbarello> terra de boas piadas.
<retardamatico_> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> walbarello, usando vb n...so desconecta o .iso quando terminar de instalar o arch
<vitorlobo> pra n rebootar pelo iso depois
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> Ok, sir.
<walbarello> Isso vai demorar pacas.
<walbarello> vou deixar aqui.
<freud_> retardamatico_, 15 Mbs
<freud_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2394768468.png
<retardamatico_> freud_
<retardamatico_> rs
<retardamatico_> boa
<retardamatico_> keria era net com upload
<retardamatico_> igual do download
<retardamatico_> mais isso aki no br nunca ira acontecer
<vitorlobo> ae rapazeada
<vitorlobo> capotei
<rafael> opa
<rafael> pessoal
<rafael> bom dia.
<rafaelsnk> preciso de uma ajuda
<rafaelsnk> vamos lá
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
<adiaswin> amigos sinceramente estou fulo com o e17
<rafaelsnk> tenho um notebook com a placa onboard intel graphics 3000
<adiaswin> nao funciona com o ubuntu 12.10
<rafaelsnk> ativei o efeito do compiz, porém trava
<adiaswin> como assim trava
<rafaelsnk> alguns efetios
<rafaelsnk> cubo fica piscando como se fosse bug
<adiaswin> cara o cubo o compiz se tornou um pouco instavel com o unity
<adiaswin> sabe o unity usa muita memoria se comparado com outros ambientes graficos
<adiaswin> o lxe por exemplo so usou 150 mb de memoria
<adiaswin> e o unity usa 250mb com nada aperto
<rafaelsnk> entendi
<rafaelsnk> vou desabilitar os efetios
<rafaelsnk> é só remover o compiz ?
<xGrind> o unity não é um plugin para o compiz? se remover o compiz, o unity nao da crash?
<rafaelsnk> tudo ok
<rafaelsnk> vlw
<xGrind> rafaelsnk: tirou o unity?
<xGrind> compiz*
<rafaelsnk> não
<rafaelsnk> somente o compiz
<xGrind> mas vc esta usando oq ae? e17?
<adiaswin> xgrind o e17 nao usa o compiz
<xGrind> eu sei que não usa. é que pensei q ele quisesse usar unity sem compiz
<adiaswin> e tem como w
<rafaelsnk> bom pessoal
<rafaelsnk> to indo nessa que estou no trampo ...
<rafaelsnk> vlw a todos até mais
<d70> bom dia
<d70> estou com um problema, varios aplicativos pararam de aparecer no "systray" , como o xchat, vuze, to meio perdido...
<Fisico> xGrind: para eu formatar meu pen drive é só digitar mformat ? num dá certo
<xGrind> Fisico: eu prefiro usar o gparted
<xGrind> voce quer fazer oq?
<Fisico> xGrind: é só formatar mesmo
<xGrind> Fisico: entao usa o gparted, é mais confiavel
<Fisico> queria aprender a formatar pelo linux
<xGrind> instala ele ae: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Fisico> hum, verdade, aqui tem instalado
<Fisico> obrigado xGrind
<okarintary> Bom Dia Pessoal! :D
<xGrind> okarintary: ;D
<okarintary> xGrind: :)
<okarintary> xGrind:  alguma programação para hoje?
<xGrind> okarintary: estudar python :D
<okarintary> xGrind: você é que nível?
<xGrind> começando agora
<okarintary> hum
<okarintary> xGrind: eu também sei bem pouco kk
<Alexandre_> Preciso de uma ajuda, estou instalando o ubunto 12.10 na vmware e assim que instala aparece uma interface de comando e nao inicializa a interface grafica, alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<Alexandre_>  Preciso de uma ajuda, estou instalando o ubunto 12.10 na vmware e assim que instala aparece uma interface de comando e nao inicializa a interface grafica, alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<Alexandre_>  Preciso de uma ajuda, estou instalando o ubunto 12.10 na vmware e assim que instala aparece uma interface de comando e nao inicializa a interface grafica, alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<Alexandre_>  Preciso de uma ajuda, estou instalando o ubunto 12.10 na vmware e assim que instala aparece uma interface de comando e nao inicializa a interface grafica, alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<Alexandre_>  Preciso de uma ajuda, estou instalando o ubunto 12.10 na vmware e assim que instala aparece uma interface de comando e nao inicializa a interface grafica, alguem sabe como resolver isso?
<tiagoscd> nntp: :-)
<tiagoscd> boa tarde pessoal
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: :)
<nntp> tiagoscd, salve
<tiagoscd> nntp: só jogando KF aí?
<hggdh> retardamatico_: pvt?
<nntp> tiagoscd, hoje nao mano haha hoje to na correria atraz de memoria hubusb  e sd classe 10
<tiagoscd> heheh
<nntp> tiagoscd, mas de noite vamo sim
<nntp> haha
<tiagoscd> nntp: beleza
<tiagoscd> hehe
<tiagoscd> Dane: também vai  jogar conosco hoje?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tiagoscd, KF?
<tiagoscd> Ctrl-Alt-Del: Killing Floor
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ummmmmmmmmmmm vou dar uma olhada nesse jogo tenho ouvido falar demais dele nos utimos dias
<Dane> tiagoscd: certamente né man
<Dane> :)
<tiagoscd> Ctrl-Alt-Del: beleza :) qualquer coisa avisa e joga com a gente
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<tiagoscd> Dane: :p
<freud_> Bom dia
<xGrind> boa
<freud_> alguém ai??????
<eronides> Bom dia
<freud_> será que alguém me pode ajudar, eu tenho uma wireless com conecção a 15 Mb's mas mesmo assim o meu acesso à net é lento de mais...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, já usou algum site de testes como o speedtest.net pra ver se tua conexão está mesmo a 15mb?
<freud_> sim ainda ontem fiz
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> já testou com o notebook próximo ao roteador?
<freud_> já mas mesmo assim continua lento
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, quanto tá tua velocidade de download?
<deusr> alguém aqui já teve problemas com inodes "fora" ?
<deusr> olhem o meu roootfs --> http://pastebin.com/hAWs14tt
<deusr> alguém sabe como arrumar isso?
<okarintary> freud_: pq vc num tenta testa a velocidae da net, com o cabo de rede, ae vc pode comparar se é a net
<freud_> ai fica boa é só mesmo na wireless
<felipealmeida> freud_: tenta trocar o canal do seu roteador wireless
<okarintary> freud_: faz o que o felipealmeida falou ae, ve tbm a frequencia lá
<murder> freud_ verifique se o canal que está utilizando nao está sobrecarregado e sofrendo interferencia.
<murder> freud_ se voce tem um wireless que nao seja padrao norteamericano, pode colocar em canais pouco utilizados como 13 ou 12.
<freud_> como é que vejo isso Ctrl-Alt-Del ?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, pra ver a velocidade de download é só colocar qualquer coisa pra baixar tipo a iso do ubuntu...=D
<felipealmeida> freud_: página de configuração do roteador, geralmente http://192.168.0.1
<freud_> ah tenho sempre à volta de 1Mb nunca para mais
<freud_> Ctrl-Alt-Del,
<murder> freud_ por gentileza proceda com a alteração do canal/frequencia e nao insista em outras coisas.
<murder> freud_ a velocidade atual nao é pertinente a resolucao de seu problema
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, é então se tu tá conseguindo download de 1mb a e a internet a cabo está ok teu problema é só interferencia mesmo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, a solução é mesmo mudar o canal do roteador e talvez uma antena mais potente
<felipealmeida> ou isso ou drivers
<felipealmeida> mas vale a pena testar o canal primeiro
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, pode ser interessante tb atualizar o kernel pra usar drivers mais recentes
<hggdh> tiagoscd: bom dia, podemos ir em PVT?
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sure :)
<hggdh> tiagoscd: thank you, dear sir
<murder> freud_ alem de trocar o canal voce deve ter em mente que o roteador wireless precisa de espaco fisico para enviar pacotes pelo ar, se existem muitas paredes bloqueando sua comunicação voce terá uma queda de desempenho.
<freud_> não só mesmo por wireless é que isto acontece
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> murder, o caso das paredes não é ele já disse que mesmo com o roteador proximo não adianta continua lento
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, tem algum aparelho android ai?
<freud_> tenho
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> instala o aplicativo wifi analyzer
<murder> no seu android fica lento freud_ ?
<murder> por que voce ta instindo que o cara teste e ja nao pula pra mudança de canal?
<murder> este é um canal de suporte e nao de tester.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> conecta na tua rede sem fio e ele te diz qual melhor canal e a força do sinal da tua rede sem fio
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, serve pra te ajudar a configurar o roteador e ver como ta o alcance e qa qualidade do sinal
<freud_> Ctrl-Alt-Del, eu não queria actualizar porque eu fui esperimentar o 12.10 neste portátil e fico uma m*rda, dando muitos bug's e internet então nem vê-la
<murder> freud_ voce notou a diferença de velocidade somente com o ubuntu 12.10 ?
<freud_> sim porque eu tenho outro portatil com o kubuntu 12 e funciona beleza de mais, agora este com o ubuntu fica brecando a net o tempo todo
<murder> muito bem.
<murder> voce deveria ter reportado isso.
<freud_> quando aparecia a janela de reportar eu reporto sempre
<freud_> murder,
<murder> freud_ por gentileza edite o arquivo /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<murder> freud_ no final do arquivo adicione 'options ath9k nohwcrypt=1' sem as aspas.
<murder> freud_ salve o arquivo, como root.
<murder> freud_ reinicie o OS.
<murder> freud_ se este metodo nao funcionar, tentaremos outro.
<freud_> murder, dentro desse /etc/... não tenho nada
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pensei que aqui fosse um canal de suporte e nao de testes...mas vão testanto ai que uma hora da certo
<murder> freud_ acessa o /etc como root.
<freud_> murder, é normal?
<freud_> sim feito
<murder> freud_ consegue ver o arquivo agora?
<freud_> murder, ele abre mas sem nada lá dentro
<murder> freud_ sua interface wireless é wlan0?
<freud_> murder, fiz: sudo su; gedit /etc/...
<Matheus_Carvalho> Boa tarde a todos
<Fisico> xGrind: qual programa q vc me recomenda para fazer um pen drive bootável com o linux: quero instalar o mint (debian) em um netbook e deve ser em um pen drive
<freud_> ixx não sei murder
<freud_> Boa tarde
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> freud_, roda esse comando e mostra o que sai
<freud_> Matheus_Carvalho,
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> lspci | grep Network
<adiaswin> bem fisico se esta no windows tente o lili que e um programa bemmm facil
<adiaswin> se estiver no linux va com o unetbootin
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalho: boa :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: buenas cumpadre
<Fisico> adiaswin: estou com o linux aqui
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: responde la no face =D
<Fisico> adiaswin: obrigado, vou pesquisar :)
<freud_> Ctrl-Alt-Del, 14:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<adiaswin> ah e quase esquesendo o unetbootin esta na central de programas do ubuntu (-:
<Fisico> adiaswin: obrigado :)
<xGrind> Fisico, eu recomendo o comando dd
<murder> freud_ digite 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M'
<murder> sem as aspas.
<xGrind> voce pode instalar qualquer distro no pendrive, ripar qualquer jogo/filme/musica
<Fisico> xGrind: comando dd?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Fisico, dd é muito bom aprende a usar ele
<Fisico> xo pesquisar tb
<freud_> murder, feito
<murder> freud_ verifique a velocidade.
<adiaswin> mas o dd e por linha de comando
<Fisico> Ctrl-Alt-Del: entendi, xo pesquisar, obrigado também
<xGrind> dd if=nome-da-distro.iso of=caminho
<freud_> como murder
<freud_> ?
<adiaswin> se ele for leigo vai se perder todo
<murder> freud_ conecte-se a internet e verifique se está lento.
<xGrind> Fisico, por ex: dd if=xubuntu_12.04.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, Fisico é mais a "iso" da distro tem que estar no formato img!
<xGrind> Ctrl-Alt-Del, como assim?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, pra gravar no pendrive sim... se fosse pra gravar no cd não precisava
<xGrind> Fisico, já está como .iso né?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, algumas distros só fucnionam colocar no pendrive se estiver no formato img é o caso do ubuntu e do mint
<xGrind> freud_, vc que é o murder?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, já outras como o arch linux não precisa
<murder> freud_ ainda está lento?
<freud_> xGrind,
<freud_> não
<freud_> murder, não por acaso em comparação com o que estava melhorou de mais
<xGrind> Ctrl-Alt-Del, acabei de instalar o xubuntu 12.04 pelo pendrive, e criei pelo Mageia usando o comando dd
<xGrind> murder, achei :D
<freud_> Que bruxaria é essa??????? murder
<murder> freud_ seu wireless estava em modo de transmissao inferior a capacidade nominal dele, criando gargalo.
<xGrind> Fisico, voce está querendo criar em qual distro?
<Fisico> xGrind: no mint versão debian
<xGrind> então da pra voce criar usando o unetbootin
<Fisico> quero copiar uma imagem do mint versão debian tb no pen drive e instalar no netbook
<xGrind> Fisico, voce esta querendo fazer um backup entao? tipo, copiar o mint instalado e instalar em outra maquina?
<Fisico> entendi, tava pesquisando o unetbootin e o comando dd
<xGrind> isso eu nunca fiz no linux, só no windows. mas sei que existe o clonezilla
<freud_> murder, obrigado :)
<Fisico> xGrind: não, eu queria copiar a imagem do linux e instalar no netbook
<murder> obrigado Ctrl-Alt-Del pelo apoio.
<xGrind> então é mais facil. usa o unetbootin, ou o criador de disco de inicialização do ubuntu
<xGrind> deve ter no repositorio do mint tb
<Fisico> mas eu to vendo aqui, o unetbootin é para windows só, tem problema?
<adiaswin> nao o unetbootin e para linux e windows
<xGrind> tem pra linux tb
<Fisico> entendi, é q eu achei então a versão do windows
<xGrind> Fisico, digita ae sudo apt-cache search unetbootin
<Fisico> xGrind: tem mesmo aqui no repositório,obrigado pela ajuda
<Fisico> adiaswin: xGrind obrigado
<Fisico> :)
<xGrind> fisi\
<xGrind> Fisico, ;D
<adiaswin> disponha colega
<adiaswin> (-:
<Fisico> :D
<ron7> Alguem ta usando a steam aae??
<adiaswin> euzinho
<ron7> Killing Floor tá Rodando liso???
<tiagoscd> ron7: bem tranquilo
<tiagoscd> :D
<adiaswin> cara ta perfeito mas tive um pouco de gargalo aqui por causa do unity fora isso esta otimo
<ron7> vlw pela ajuda, tô animado pra jogar.  :)
<Ursinha> vitorlobo_zZzZ, retardamatico_, queridos, vcs precisam saber que isso aqui não é chat uol
<Ursinha> estou lendo o historico, e estou meio de saco cheio de todo dia ter reclamação de palhaçada aqui no canal
<Ursinha> não é pq o canal está vazio que vcs podem fazer a baderna que quiserem
<Ursinha> estejam avisados
<Ursinha> retardamatico_, e por favor, mude esse nick, desrespeito aqui não será tolerado
<Ursinha> vc tem 5 minutos, se não mudar, ai a gente resolve por outros meios
<xGrind> Ursinha, acho que nick tem a ver
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, executei alguns comandos e terminei por desinstalar o unity como faço para reinstalar o unity?
<Ursinha> xGrind, eu li o historico e vi o que houve.... uma coisa errada não justifica outra, e tal
<okarintary> SuBmUnDo: sudo apt-get install unity
<SuBmUnDo> vou tentar valeu
<Psykhe> !paste
<SuBmUnDo> tem como ver as sessoes disponiveis para iniciar o ubuntu sem ter que fazer log off?
<sistematico> SuBmUnDo: /usr/share/xsessions
<SuBmUnDo> o unity nao aparece
<deusr> Ninguem aqui sabe nada de INODES?
<Ursinha> SuBmUnDo, acho que aparece como Ubuntu
<Ursinha> não sei se aparece como Unity
<Ursinha> hmmm mas acho que alguem me falou que tinha um bug
<Ursinha> que não aparecia no menu
<Ursinha> o unity-3d mesmo?
<SuBmUnDo> Ursinha, acho que era o 2d so que nao aparece mais so o gnome algum comando que usei e desinstalou o unity
<Ursinha> o unity-2d acho que tem um bug que não aparece no menu mesmo... mas eu não sei como resolver nesse momento
<Ursinha> não estou no meu computador :/
<Ursinha> se alguém puder ajuda-lo, agradeço
<SuBmUnDo> nao tem pressa heheheheehhehe so quero fazer o unity voltar pode ser hoje amanha ano que vem hehehehehehe
<Ursinha> :)
<sistematico> SuBmUnDo: O apt-get install unity não funcionou?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> SuBmUnDo, ainda bem que ano que vem ta perto
<Ursinha> sistematico, o problema é que mesmo depois de instalado não aparece a opção nos sessions
<sistematico> SuBmUnDo: grep -ri unity /usr/share/xsessions
<sistematico> SuBmUnDo: Veja se ele existe.
<Alberto> Felipe
<SuBmUnDo> sistematico, /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop:TryExec=unity
<sistematico> É esse, ele não aparece no menu?
<SuBmUnDo> vou fazer logoff
<nntp> aparece sim
<nntp> eu me lembro aqui
<nntp> ubuntu
<SuBmUnDo> valeu pela ajuda deu certo
<nntp> shazzan!
<nntp> kkk
<Ursinha> que beleza :)
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<adiaswin> estou com um problema cabeludo aki no meu ubuntu
<nntp> Ursinha, feliz natal atrazado neh kk :)
<adiaswin> estou tentando instalar o e17 e faze-lo executar mas sempre que tento recebo uma tela de boas-vindas e depois me deparo com uma tela preta mas agora conssigo abrir o terminal
<nntp> sistematico_, da pra brincar assim ? http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<sistematico_> heh
<adiaswin> mas ao tentar executar qual quer programa pelo terminal o terminal some e depois nao acontece nada
<sistematico_> Eu já tinha visto isso, muito doido esse cara.
<nntp> d+
<nntp> massa d+
<nntp> eu chego lah qq hora
<nntp> ja tem 2 aqui na frente e um de lado kkk
<sistematico_> Já volto;
<sistematico> nntp: Usa o Xchat?
<adiaswin> sistematico eu uso o xchat
<sistematico> Achei um plugin bem legal.
<sistematico> Pra recuperar o nick, caso você caia e volte com o nick secundário.
<adiaswin> legal
<adiaswin> onde eu baixo o plugin
<sistematico> adiaswin: http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/addons/scripts/nick_recovery/
<adiaswin> legal valeu
<Xanxo> olá! o Pitivi dá constantemente erro. ha alguma maneira de forçar updates para tentar resolver o problema e poder editar videos? obrigado
<sistematico> Qual erro?
<sistematico> Pode tentar o OpenShot.
<Xanxo> nao sei ao certo.... mas mal começo a editar aparece uma janela a avisar de um erro interno do pragrama. ja enviei relatório, mas até agora não tenho actualizações
<Xanxo> so em editar e render (que não termina) dá uns 3 ou 4 erros
<sistematico> Sem saber o erro é dificil te ajudar, pode tentar instalar o PiTiVi de uma versão mais moderna, dê uma pesquisada no Google sobre APT-Pinning.
<sistematico> Talvez te ajude.
<Xanxo> obrigado. vou tentar
<Augusto> lá
<Augusto> olá
<AldoRaine> olá
<Augusto> estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 12.10 no meu notebook pelo UBS e não estou conseguindo
<log_null> UBS = USB, certo?
<Augusto> meu pc é um dual core, 2gb de ram e 120 de hd
<Augusto> isso USB
<log_null> Augusto, fica tranquilo. Funciona de boa.
<log_null> Como foi que você gerou esse USB? ( foste tu quem criaste? )
<Augusto> certo mais eu já cliquei em todas as opções para começar a instalar e não começa a instalação aparece uma tela com log apenas e reinicia a minha maquina novamente
<Augusto> eu criei pelo software Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.1
<log_null> Certo, certo. vamos por partes.
<log_null> Massa.
<log_null> Quando você da boot pelo USB aparece a tela de seleção de idioma ?
<Augusto> sim
<log_null> Augusto: O que você seleciona?
<Augusto> eu selecionei portugues Brasil
<log_null> Digo, ( huehueuhe) depois disso acontece o que?
<log_null> ( pergunta idiota a minha )
<Augusto> e depois já apareceu as opções run USB, install hard disk, test memory
<Augusto> e quando eu seleciono as opçoes aparece tipo de um log e reinicia a maquina
<Augusto> e volta a perguntar o idioma e fica só nisso
<log_null> Sei
<log_null> Tu consegue ver qual é a mensagem de erro?
<Augusto> não vi nenhuma mensagem de erro
<log_null> Hmmm.
<Augusto> esse que é o problema
<log_null> Curioso...
<Augusto> não sei se não prestei atenção ou o que que é
<Augusto> rs
<log_null> Faz assim ó
<Augusto> ???
<log_null> Quando vc da boot pela mídia, pressione qualquer tecla
<log_null> pra aparecer aquele menuzinho texto
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> onde vc escolhe o idioma
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> e em seguida vem as opcoes "experimentar ubuntu, instalar, teste de memoria, blablabla" e essas porcarias
<log_null> Se liga qual é?
<Augusto> sim sim
<log_null> Se tu reparar bem, laaaa em baixo tem uns atalhos pras teclas F  (F1, F2, F3 ... )
<log_null> Ne?
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> Tem uma que vc pode editar a linha da inicialização do kernel
<log_null> perae
<log_null> ( nao lembro de cor... faz moh tempo que nao uso Ubuntu  =p )
<Augusto> certo, mais eu devo mudar alguma coisa ou não?
<log_null> F6
<log_null> sim
<log_null> pressiona F6
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> Vai aparecer um menu de contexto
<log_null> "Expert mode, acpi=off..."
<log_null> nao selecione nada, só pressiona o "ESC"
<log_null> O menu some
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> Mas voce poderá editar a linha de invocação do kernel da mídia
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> Vai ter algo como "Boot Options = < um monte de coisa> "
<kernel> log_null, voce aqui rapaz
<Augusto> aham
<kernel> hehehe
<log_null> kernel, de boa champs! ;D
<kernel> ta usando ubuntu né
<kernel> lol
<log_null> Essa linha eh a linha do "jump of the cat" * WWAAARW *]
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> Tu podes colocar opções nela pra fazer boot de forma diferenciada
<log_null> Tu vais ver por la , no finzinho da linha,  um "quiet"
<log_null> Esse quiet eh o que lasca tudo na hora de diagnosticar.
<log_null> Deve ser algo como "quiet splash"
<log_null> Remove esses caras
<log_null> pode apagar mesmo
<Augusto> certo
<Augusto> e da roda de novo
<log_null> o boot vai ser chamado e voce podera ver as mensagens de erro
<log_null> ( isso )
<log_null> muita atencao com as últimas linhas
<log_null> Outra coisa
<Augusto> tranquilo, vou ver o que eu consigo fazer aqui, qualquer coisa recorro a voces de novo
<log_null> Lembra do menu de contexto que lhe falei?
<Augusto> lembro
<log_null> Tem opçoes la
<log_null> como "acpi=off, noapic, nolapic"
<Augusto> sim sim
<log_null> Voce pode experimentar isso
<log_null> colocar elas no final da linha
<log_null> Exemplo:
<log_null> blablablabla quiet splash --   ( forma original )
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> ( tira o quiet splash e coloca as opções extras pra boot )
<Augusto> ok, vou testar aqui
<Augusto> ok, vou testar aqui
<log_null> blablablabla noapic nolapic
<log_null> beleza, boa sorte
<Augusto> vlw
<log_null> E qualquer coisa, tenta boot por uma versao anterior
<log_null> e depois faz o upgrade
<Augusto> certo
<log_null> ;)
<Augusto> vlw log_null
<Augusto> abraço
<vitorlobo> kernel, iai baixou a terceira?
<kernel> vitorlobo, to baixando
<kernel> 40%
<kernel> pq parou de manha eu vi agora
<kernel> ;\
<hggdh> oi Ursinha
<hggdh> ding-o-bell, e tudo mais
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<adiaswin> eu estou numa duvida capciosa aki
<adiaswin_> ola amigos
<adiaswin_> eu estou com uma duvida
<xGrind> adiaswin_: diga
<adiaswin_> tentei instalar o e17 aki no ubuntu e recebo uma tela preta estranha so conssigo aprir o terminal eu notei que com acessao do terminal o dock do e17 e todos os programas ficam pretos
<xGrind> adiaswin_: falam aqui hoje, que o e17 está bugando no Ubuntu 12.10
<adiaswin_>  entao talvez o bug seja este
<adiaswin_> porque praticamente tudo fica preto cara
<adiaswin_> ate o google chrome ficou preto
<adiaswin_> ai eu testei no xubuntu 12.10 e a mesma coisa
<xGrind> adiaswin_: eu recomendo usar o 12.04
<xGrind> tanto ubuntu, como xubuntu
<xGrind> essa versao 12.10 ainda esta um campo minado
<paladinn> quem sabe um equalizador bom pro ubuntu
<paladinn> que funcione
<buribu> num sei :|
<buribu> a ultima vez que vi uma coisa assim
<buribu> foi na openartist
<xGrind> paladinn: equalizador?
<paladinn> sim quero configurar o grave do som do meu note, meu headphone é nervoso
<xGrind> pavucontrol ?
<kernel> como eu posso descobrir que eu tou sendo sniffado?
<xispirito> kernel: sniffer não envia pacote nenhum a você, simplesmente não vai descobrir assim
<xispirito> se fizerem port stealing o man in the middle, você detecta pelo ack, porque fica alterado
<xispirito> #ou
<xispirito> mas se for só um sniffer pegando pacotes sem mexer na sua máquina, é difícil
<kernel> fodz
<kernel> é um sniffer de protocolo
<xispirito> tipo um tcpdump ou wireshark?
<kernel> wireshark
<kernel> ou um sniffer do metasploit
<xispirito> kernel: é ruim de detectar porque a arquitetura tcp/ip funciona de maneira que os pacotes são enviados ao vento, e a máquina que quer os pacotes pega
<kernel> vish
<kernel> o.O
<xispirito> se eu disser para minha máquina pegar também, não há problema, e nada é alterado
<xispirito> é algo meio tipo: cliente > pacote > servidor < resposta do servidor a rede < máquina interessada pega
<kernel> quer dizer que pega no ar é
<kernel> se nao mexer em nada da maquina fica cruel de saber
<xispirito> kernel: sim, é inderessado a sua máquina por exemplo, mas toda a rede pode ver o pacote e capturar
<xispirito> sem problema ou alteração
<kernel> entao qual proteção eu poderia ter contra isso?
<kernel> iptables?
<xispirito> quando um pacote chega a sua rede, endereçado a sua máquina, seu router pergunta a todas as máquinas: "quem é a máquina fulana?" a sua responde
<xispirito> e se outras quiserem, dizem: "eu também quero"
<xispirito> kernel: criptografia
<kernel> o que pode me defender entao?
<kernel> um firewall?
<kernel> filtrando todas as rotas
<xispirito> não tem como impedir que as outras máquinas da rede vejam seus pacotes, só criptografando você consegue esconder o conteúd deles
<kernel> huMM
<xispirito> porque a rota acaba no seu roteador, chegando nele, ele faz broadcasting na rede a procura da máquina destino, é nesta hora que se captura
<xispirito> isto poderia ser feito se o roteador abrisse sockets com cada nó da rede .. teria de alterar todo o funcionamento o.0
<kernel> xispirito, eu tenho uma rede
<kernel> qual opção do nmap eu vejo quantos ip estao conectados ao meu router?
<kernel> nmap -f ip/24 ?
<xispirito> sim, tem que varrrer a faixa de ip's
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> isso mesmo
<paladinn> range
<kernel> foi o que eu imaginei
<kernel> o 24 significa 24 bits é?
<xispirito> significa varrer de xxx.xxx.xxx.0/24
<xispirito> ou seja, varrer xxx.xxx.xxx.1, xxx.xxx.xxx.2 ... sequencialmente
<paladinn> ipv4
<_Idsi_> Oi?
<xispirito> vitorlobo: cheguei a conclusão que para fazer o que falei ontem, a maneira é fazer pequenos programas chamados neuronios, que se conectam, transmitem informações, relacionam e armazenam informações em uma base chamada campo de memória, e cruzam informações com os dados de entrada ... o.0
<xispirito> não armazenar uma definição do objeto dado, mas a conclusão que se chegou com base no cruzamento de informações dos neuronios e da base
<xispirito> é ... complexo
<_Idsi_> Alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o xchat?
<paladinn> configurar o que no xchat filhote
<walbarello> Chamar alguém de filhote é tão fofo *-*
<_Idsi_> Segui as instruções indicadas na wiki mas, não conecta.
<_Idsi_> É meio estranho, na verdade...
<_Idsi_> Mas, seria filhota =p
<walbarello> _Idsi_ você está tentando se conectar aqui na freenode?
<xispirito> paladinn: como contrubuição para a evolução tecnológica da humanidade, me diga: o que vem a sua cabeça quando pensa no objeto de nome "mesa"?
<paladinn> the book is on the table
<_Idsi_> sim
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> na minha cabeça vem coisas tipo: "tábua", "retangilo", "quatro pés" ..
<paladinn> mesa de bilhar
<paladinn> sim
<xispirito> #retangulo
<paladinn> ainda bem que pensamos diferente né
<paladinn> imagine todo mundo pensando igual ?
<xispirito> quero entender a sintese, porque acho que ninguém tem uma definição de um objeto na cabeça, apenas atributos associados a ele
<xispirito> tendo isto posto, posso reproduzir em software
<walbarello> entrou \o/
<xispirito> 0.0
<walbarello> saudades da época que usava xchat.
<Idsi> ?
<walbarello> 1 clique e já fazia tudo..
<xispirito> já eu ando fugindo do clique
<xispirito> ou fujindo?
<xispirito> acho que ando fugindo ...
<walbarello> fugindo* mesmo
<Idsi> lol
<xispirito> porque eu fujo, e estou fugindo o.0
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  te estiguei ontem ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> Como assim, vitorlobo?
<vitorlobo> walbarello, te induzi a voltar rs
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: ah sim.
<walbarello> Rapaz, IRC faz mal a vidas humanas.
<walbarello> Principalmente a nós.
<xispirito> walbarello: ver as conversas me dá idéias =D
<walbarello> Como assim, xispirito?
<walbarello> AH entendo.
<walbarello> As conversas aqui no IRC..
<walbarello> Estou meio lerdo hoje.
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> eu não consigo pensar em movimento, nem no silÇencio, só penso em meio a informações desonexas o.0
<xispirito> #silêncio
<xispirito> aliás, eu tenh que definir, sistemáricamente, o ato de pensar
<xispirito> e escrever direito também, sem errar a vera
<xispirito> café, um min
<freud_> Boa noite
<xispirito> eis o homem que eu procurava
<xispirito> freud_: defina o ato de pensar =D
<paladinn> kkk
<freud_> xispirito, foi o que vc fez antes de enviar essa mensagem...
<freud_> kkkk
<xispirito> freud_: precisamos de uma definição, clara, como uma função, tendo você este nick pensei que talvez estivesse por dentro do assunto
<xispirito> expondo a conclusão que cheguei: penso eu que pensar (!!) é o ato de associar informações armazenadas na memória
<freud_> ai Freud é mesmo o meu nome -.-'
<xispirito> lol
<paladinn> froid
<freud_> não Freud mesmo se pronunciar é froid sim, paladinn
<paladinn> é froide
<freud_> ai pessoal o meu ubuntu 10.04 tá aqui com uns problemas a carregar as paginas da web, leva um tempao...
<freud_> alguém me pode ajudar
<freud_> ?
<walbarello> boa noite, froid.
<walbarello> froid já tentou esvaziar o cachê? limpar tudo?
<walbarello> Verificar se é algum plugin ou extensão?
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite a todos
<rafaelsnk> pessoal, preciso fazer uma pergunta para vcs
<rafaelsnk> estava usando ubuntu 12.10 ... tenho um notebook com a placa de videohd graphics 3000
<rafaelsnk> ativei o compiz, nesta versão e não funcionou direto.
<freud_> boa noite, walbarello
<freud_> sim já fiz isso mas acontece constantemente e quando estou a trabalhar com a wireless
<freud_> boa noite, rafaelsnk
<rafaelsnk> removi somente o compiz e não inicializou a parte gráfica
<rafaelsnk> ele logava e voltava para tela login
<nntp> rafaelsnk, o certo era voce nao remover o compiz mas sim desativar as configuraçoes eu creio que o unity 3d usa o compuz por natureza
<paladinn> firulas no linux
<paladinn> essa mundo ta perdido
<paladinn> se o Linus ve isso...
<rafaelsnk> aí hoje eu instalei a versão 12.04 achei melhor .. leve mais leve e todos os efetios 3d estão funcionando 100%
<paladinn> tsc
<nntp> paladinn, tem q ter firulas sim mano
<freud_> eu não me quero meter na 12 continuo com o 10 é muito melhor o 12 ainda tem muitos bug's
<paladinn> firulas no DEIC rapaz
<nntp> e paladinn acho que o linus nao eh contra isso nao
<paladinn> só de ter wm não é linuxer
<nntp> ai ai ai
<freud_> eu tentei relatar todos os que o meu computador deu
<nntp> paladinn, o linus usa wm
<paladinn> h4ck0 q é h4ck0 é terminal monocromatico
<nntp> paladinn, ele usava kde e ficou pudo com esse gnome novo que eh um lixo mesmo
<paladinn> to ligado, to brincando... calma nntp
<rafaelsnk> bom pessoal, alguém aí tem alguma seguestão para mim. quero entender um pouco mais do sistema em geral.
<nntp> rafaelsnk, linux foca
<nntp> rafaelsnk, e fora isso eh estudar computaçao em geral
<nntp> rafaelsnk, acha um lado que te interessa mais e vai ler procura livros gupos na internet etc
<paladinn> ae olha minha musica
<paladinn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6jGmLKV2Us
<nntp> rafaelsnk, voce pode consultar os manuais do linux tmb mans
<nntp> man bash
<nntp> por exemplo
<rafaelsnk> bom vou ler o guia foca primeiro.
<rafaelsnk> qualquer dúvida que aparecer .. voltarei.
<rafaelsnk> minha meta é ficar expert igual a vcs
<rafaelsnk> to indo nessa ..vou começar a leitura
<rafaelsnk> abs a todos
<freud_> abs
<nntp> http://mtv.uol.com.br/videos/player/swf/mtvPlayerAoVivo1309.swf
<vitorlobo> novidade ae pra cambada
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/kernel-38.html
<xGrind> vitorlobo: vc ta usando qual kernel ae?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, 3.6.10-1
<xGrind> voce que compilou?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ainda n compilei
<xGrind> vitorlobo: vc usa oq mesmo?
<xGrind> qual distro
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  hanna montana linux
<vitorlobo> e vc?
<xGrind> bieber linux
<xGrind> ahuahu
<vitorlobo> auhhauahuahuahua
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  Arch Linux
<xGrind> eu to de Mageia. não tem tanto aplicativo no repositorio igual o Ubuntu, mas é mais leve e estavel. pra oq eu uso, é ótimo
<walbarello> rapaz..
<walbarello> ubuntu é decepção :x
<freud_> walbarello, o que recomendas?
<walbarello> meta-distro, Arch linux :D
<xGrind> ubuntu ja foi bom. tem gente que está vendo que a versao 12.10 é um desastre e insiste em dizer que está estavel com ele, que não deu nenhum bug
<walbarello> froid, no arch vc é deus.
<walbarello> xGrind..
<walbarello> eu parei de usar ubuntu justamente pq de instável, tem tudo.
<walbarello> quebra pacotes, e blablabla.
<freud_> xGrind, concordo plenamente
<vitorlobo> ubuntu é bom pra um tipo de usuario
<vitorlobo> as outras para outros tipos
<walbarello> ai quando vai ver o problema migrou e fuuuuuuu
<vitorlobo> o cara q saiu hoje de windows
<vitorlobo> e ta fascinado pelo linux
<vitorlobo> vai idolatrar o ubuntu
<walbarello> Ubuntu é bom pra quem já conhece linux a anos e anos.
<vitorlobo> só depois de muito pau q ele vai aprender
<walbarello> porque se vai um noob mexer, se ferra no terminal.
<xGrind> ubuntu é bom pra quem quer tudo na mão. quer acabou de sair do windows e quer algo facil. eu recomendo o xubuntu pra quem quer começar
<vitorlobo> walbarello, quem conhece linux anos e anos, dificilmente usa-o
<walbarello> Sim, lembra-se da primeira vez que usei ubuntu?
<xGrind> dai se o cara ja conhece algumas coisas, eu acho melhor testar outras distros, ou ficar de LTS até acabar o tempo de suporte
<walbarello> Consegui dar pal até no meu driver de cd/dvd
<freud_> mas o arch para instalar é fod*
<hggdh> ? vitorlobo, eu uso Linux desde os tempos do kernel puro, comecei com ele por volta de 1995
<xGrind> freud_: eu nunca instalei o arch. ja tentei instalar pelo virtualbox, mas nunca terminei de instalar ele
<hggdh> usei uma série de distros, mas gosto mais do (K)ubuntu
<freud_> xGrind, junta ai ao club cara
<vitorlobo> hggdh, dificilmente n é nenhum rs....quer dizer, há excessoes
<vitorlobo> =]
<freud_> aquilo é dor de cabeça para instalar
<hggdh> heh
<walbarello> froid ele é easy de instalar rapaz.
<walbarello> pare com isso.
<walbarello> O foda é apenas os updates.
<vitorlobo> freud_, veja o lado bom
<xGrind> freud_: ja tentou instalar o gentoo? kk
<walbarello> Lobão fez um tutorial excelente pra instalação do Arch
<xGrind> freud_: eu tenho um livro ensinando a instalar o arch, se quiser , depois te passo
<freud_> por acaso ainda não xGrind
<vitorlobo> freud_, essa dificuldade de instalação, é oq difere os meninos dos homens, as meninas das mulheres, os fanboys dos usuários avançados, os remasterizadores dos usuários exigêntes
<Ricardo__> walbarello, onde ta o tutorial do lobao?
<vitorlobo> freud_,  é como um firewall contra modinhas de momento
<walbarello> [Ricardo__]: 1 min
<walbarello> Tem um cara te chamando na IRC
<walbarello> projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/arch-linux.html
<walbarello> Aí
<Ricardo__> vlw
<Ricardo__> mas pena q eh no virtualbox
<Ricardo__> em pc com ati eh um pouco pior
<Ricardo__> eheah
<freud_> vitorlobo, eu uso e defendo o linux há já uns 3 / 4 anos e mesmo assim não consigo ainda instalar o arch
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  ou em vídeo http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> freud_,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<freud_> já instalei e dei me bem com o Slackware
<vitorlobo> freud_, ensinando por vídeo com legenda
<vitorlobo> freud_, a versão mais recente ainda q é na unha
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ricardo__> tem umas cosias q da pra fazer mais facil
<Ricardo__> mas ta bom o video
<Ricardo__> criar 3 particvoes nao vejo utilidade
<Ricardo__> so uso uma e swap
<Ricardo__> e era isso
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, tem utilidade rs....por isso que o debian classifica "usuário avançado" quem faz as partições corretamente
<vitorlobo> e chama de usuários iniciantes quem faz tudo na marra
<Ricardo__> ja tenho varias particoes aki
<vitorlobo> na propria instalação do debian tem essa especificação
<Ricardo__> pra q aumentar
<vitorlobo> :P
<Ricardo__> ja tenho xp, 7 debian e ubuntu e uma livre
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, mas ai é vc ne rs..no mundo linux tem até usuario do hanna montana linux
<vitorlobo> pq usam?
<vitorlobo> n sei
<Ricardo__> eh q sei la cara nao tem sentido.. desempenho nao melhora em nada
<walbarello> Eu tenho apenas o 7, ubuntu e agora arch :/
<Ricardo__> so pra dizer q tem uma /boot de 100 mb
<freud_> vitorlobo,  certo
<Ricardo__> se o cara usar maquina nova ae nem swap precisa mais
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  depende do pc..no meu melhorou e muito
<paladinn> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12184_529855047039141_170671269_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  precisa
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  depende doq ele faça
<Ricardo__> sei la pra usar mais q 8 gb de ram
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  por exemplo, se ele usar a maquina para renderizar imagem 3d, todos os renders 3d ucupam 99% da memoria
<Ricardo__> tem q fazer mta coisa
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  o swap ajuda vc a contornar isso caso precise abrir algo mais
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  mesmo se tratando de computadores extremamente poderosos
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  eu ja vi um super computador de 32 de ram travar num render no maya
<Ricardo__> hehe
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, entao, depende do usuário...doq ele usa, doq ele faz
<Ricardo__> 32 de ram tinha meu p 200
<Ricardo__> eu entendi to so mexendo
<Ricardo__> ahaha
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-27
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, 32 de ram nao.... 32gb de ram
<Ricardo__> sim eu entendi
<buribu> :O
<buribu> quem vai usar 32gb de ram?
<buribu> meu dah pra abrir um ranario com isso
<vitorlobo> buribu,  empresas de renderfarm algumas tem
<vitorlobo> pelo q lembro
<vitorlobo> o dono disse q comprou por 2 milhoes
<vitorlobo> eram 32gm de ram e uma cacetada de coisa
<buribu> ah
<buribu> nao eh pra instalar em pc
<buribu> dah pra fazer um renderfarm com um monte de ps3
<buribu> eu li isso nalgum lugar
<vitorlobo> buribu, pelo q lembro era um computador da apple rs
<vitorlobo> essa empresa so usava apple
<vitorlobo> obrigamos a eles a comprarem pc's i7 pra produzir-mos um teaser
<vitorlobo> do qual eles nos contrataram
<buribu> nuss
<buribu> ki legau
<buribu> hoje nao faz muita diferença
<buribu> em termos de hardware
<buribu> apple ou pc
<buribu> mas em cg sempre foi tradição apple
<jessedaniel> oi
<jessedaniel> alguem sabe como configurar wifi no linux ?
<jessedaniel> > . <
<jessedaniel> sou novo
<jessedaniel> em linux
<buribu> vc precisa ter uma placa wifi
<buribu> não adianta botar a antena da tv
<buribu> pq nao vai funcinar
<xGrind> o cara pergunta, da nem 1min e ja sai -.-'
<buribu> sao os games
<buribu> eles querem respostas imediatas
<buribu> como nos games
<buribu> tempos modernos
<buribu> o nome dele me lembrou do caso roswell
<buribu> jesse marcel foi o cara que tirou um foto com um balão meteorologico
<freud_> kkkkkk
<freud_> de mais
<Cezar> Boa noite
<Cezar> eu queria instalar o ubuntu 12.10 via pen drive,
<Cezar> COmo faço para dar o boot pelo pen drive o win 7
<Cezar> ?
<Cezar> Já tenho o ubuntu no pen drive e tal
<freud_> Cesar,
<freud_> tens um programa que é o unetbootin
<freud_> fazes o download
<freud_> e instalas
<freud_> depois é só seguir os passos do programa que ele saca o iso e tudo
<Cezar> Certo
<freud_> bem vindo
<Cezar> Obrigado!
<hggdh> buribu: em relação aos 32G de RAM -- ajuda muito para compilar firefox
<hggdh> e outros monstros
<hggdh> (o meu laptop tem 8G atualmente, o próximo terá pelo menos 16, talvez 32, dependendo do preço)
<buribu> nossa!
<buribu> tipo
<buribu> com + memoria
<freud_> ai Cesar, conseguiu?
<buribu> demora - tempo?
<hggdh> montar o firefox demora algumas horas com 8G, menos de 1 hora -- não mais me recordo -- com 32
<hggdh> montar o Evolution também era lento, mas nem de perto como o firefox
<hggdh> e com 32G podemos usar tmpfs para parte dos objectos, para /usr/include, e outros
<buribu> nao sabia
<buribu> pensei que era processamento/tempo
<buribu> e nao memoria/tempo
<hggdh> são ambos :-) montar um pacote/sistema grande carrega em CPU e memória
<paladinn> sim
<buribu> deve ter sistema que precisa de um estação de previsao do tempo
<freud_> Boa noite
<buribu> banoitch
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/novidades-do-fedora-18.html novidades do fedora 18 rs
<vitorlobo> fiquei surpreso pelo fato do fedora 18
<vitorlobo> compor como padrão o MATE agora como ambiente desktop
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> além de vários outros
<paladinn> http://www.blogger.com/profile/13804502380509104009
<paladinn> cruz credo mlk feio pra caraio
<vitorlobo> tem o gnome 3.2 e o mate
<vitorlobo> paladinn, gamou ne
<paladinn> gzuis
<vitorlobo> paladinn,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p206x206/560648_375150209196908_525852934_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> paladinn,  olhos atraentes ta ligado
<paladinn> nossa vitor
<paladinn> vc se esforça pra ser feio cara
<paladinn> nao precisa, aja natural
<vitorlobo> paladinn, feio de bom coração
<vitorlobo> ;D
<paladinn> bom vitor
<paladinn> xonei
<paladinn> mas vou me retirar
<paladinn> o codigo me aguarda logo cedo
<paladinn> fui
<xGrind> é o vitorlobo ou o PC Siqueira? ;x
<tiagoscd> nntp: estamos jogando lá, mesma senha de ontem no server :)
<tiagoscd> fuis
<vitorlobo> tenso
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> vitorlobo: que foto é essa man? ;x
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  eu zoando
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544492_375150229196906_1004974662_n.jpg
<xGrind> vitorlobo: sorte que não to no windows
<xGrind> senão o Avast ia avisar que uma ameaça foi encontrada ;x kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  rs
<xGrind> vitorlobo: vc cria as coisas em Python no editor de textos?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, sim
<vitorlobo> xGrind, busca o programa ninja-IDE ai
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é uma ide de python
<xGrind> hmm. no Mageia tem ele :D
<vitorlobo> ótimo
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> no ubuntu só tem um chamado IDLE Python 2.7 eu acho
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mas pode baixar rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sublime text 2 não tem pra ninguém com os plugins certos
<xGrind> procurei no mageia e nao encontrei, mas encontrei esse Ninja e achei melhor
<vitorlobo> no arch tbm baixa
<vitorlobo> no ubuntu n tem nos repositorios oficiais
<vitorlobo> no arch tem
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, tem no aur do arch o sublimte
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas o sublime é pago
<vitorlobo> proprietario
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, mas a versão free não tem diferença
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, só que de vez em quando ele pede pra pagar ai voce clica em cancelar e continua usando sem restrições
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  n tem versão free..o sublime é free to pay rs
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  daquele tipo q é parcialmente free
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  por exemplo, quando vc manda salvar um arquivo, ele salva..mas ao mesmo tempo fica abrindo popup pra entrar no site dele..pra pagar
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  tem essas chatices
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, cara pois eu uso de boa só entrar no site e baixar ou instalar pelo ppa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e faz isso mesmo mas 1 ou 2x por dia de uso
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas a simplicidade dele é bacana
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, sem firulas
<vitorlobo> tenho ele aqui tbm
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas se quer usar ide mesmo pra python testa o spyder
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tem no ubuntu e no arch
<vitorlobo> spyder é confuso pra iniciante
<vitorlobo> entao melhor deixar no ninja
<xGrind> voces preferem brasero, k3b ou xfburn?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> k3b
<vitorlobo> dizem q o k3b é o mais completo
<vitorlobo> mas uso brasero rs
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> e com MUITO menos bug
<xGrind> o ruim é q puxa muita lib do kde
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, bai baixar o kde inteiro aheuaehuae
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, usa o dd mesmo cara =D tu já sabe usar ele
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, não tem melhor
<xGrind> pra gravar em cd? eu uso dd pra copiar do cd :D
<xGrind> esses dias eu tava procurando um programa pra gravar jogo. dai lembrei e usei o dd, e passei pra .iso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> dd grava copia transforma faz tudo
<xGrind> instalei o clementine aki pra testar. ate q é legalziho
<xGrind> estranho q qndo instalo alguma coisa q usa lib do kde no mageia, ele nao fica lento. no xubuntu ficava
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> cara o mageia ta recebendo elogios de todo lado parece que o bixinho ta muito bom
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> no rank de acessos do distrowatch já desbancou ubuntu e ta colado no mint
<vitorlobo> os desenvolvedores coroas q era do mandriva
<vitorlobo> q tao no mageia
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> maduros os coroa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> poisé pra um sistema tão novo e independete ta bem demais
<xGrind> a maioria dos desenvolvedores do mandriva foi pra la. eu li num site, que o Mageia é o retorno da fenix
<xGrind> Mageia é o Mandrake q retornou
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> poisé nas suas respectivas epocas o mandrake e o mandriva eram tops e o mageia parece que não vai ser diferente
<xGrind> nunca vi o Mandriva ali em cima. dai o Mageia com menos de 1 ano vai e passa o Ubuntu na distrowatch
<xGrind> gostei desse Clementine :D
<freud_> boa noite
<okarintary> Olá pessoal! :D
<freud_> boa noite
<okarintary> freud_: fazendo o que nessa madruga?
<freud_> passando o tempo eheheh
<freud_> por acaso agora estou a experimentar o mageia a ver se no meu pc fica legal
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conheca-o-sublime-text-2.html
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acabei de ler, tinha visto pelo fbook
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  olha q sacanagem
<vitorlobo> a dell ta fazendo
<vitorlobo> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/notebook-com-ubuntu-e-mais-caro-que-com-windows-02122012-9.shl
<vitorlobo> velho
<vitorlobo> TOMATE CRÚ
<vitorlobo> viu?
<vitorlobo> pqp
<freud_> já que eu ainda não me dou com o arch
<freud_> kkk
<okarintary> que isso
<okarintary> que roubo
<okarintary> devia ter pelo mesmo 200 ou mais de diferenca entre o win e o ubun
<freud_> sempre foi assim
<vitorlobo> pilantras
<freud_> e isso é ilegal pode avisar para todos
<vitorlobo> nunca mais compro na dell
<vitorlobo> depois dessa
<vitorlobo> pilantras, safados
<vitorlobo> ladroes
<okarintary> kkk
<okarintary> estao roubando alto
<okarintary> descupa de que da trabalho instalar
<okarintary> que mentira cara
<vitorlobo> rapaz
<vitorlobo> brasileiro q aceita isso
<freud_> temos direito de pedir um pc vazio sem qualquer tipo de sistema operativo, porque já temos uma licença win em casa não precisamos de adquerir outra
<vitorlobo> nem deveria ter nascido
<vitorlobo> sério mesmo
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ver ai http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/notebook-com-ubuntu-e-mais-caro-que-com-windows-02122012-9.shl
<vitorlobo> velho
<vitorlobo> ............
<vitorlobo> sem comentários
<freud_> qualquer tipo de not ou pc que venha com win tem essa diferença de preço
<freud_> vitorlobo,
<okarintary> o foda é que pra comprar notebook somos preso a um "pacote"
<okarintary> o bom seria montar o seu
<okarintary> e pagar pelas peças que vc escolher
<okarintary> freud_: geralmente todos que vem linux é  mais barato
<sergio_br2> freud_: vc não tem direito a usar a licença do win de outro computador em um PC novo
<sergio_br2> boa noite pessoal
<okarintary> sergio_br2: boa
<freud_> aqui em portugal eu fiz uma reclamação aos direitos do consumidor quando fui comprar o meu not e eles mandaram vir um vazio, foram menos 80€ perto de 160 reais
<sergio_br2> licença OEM do win é intransferível, mesmo que vc seja o dono. Leia o EULA da M$
<freud_> qualquer forma é um roubo discreto para quem não usa win que é o meu caso
<sergio_br2> pra falar a verdade, essa palhaçada q ocorre aqui não devia acontecer, é venda casada, mas ninguém quer enxergar isso
<sergio_br2> eu também não uso win, me sinto lesado com essas coisas
<freud_> sergio_br2,
<sergio_br2> fala aí
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  sabe outro roubo?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  por lei, vc tem direito de escolher qual sistema operacional vc quer naquele aparelho
<freud_> mas vc pode fazer queixa aos direitos do consumidor e eles são obrigados a mandar vir de fabrica vazios, sergio_br2, pelo menos aqui em PT comigo foi assim
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  se a loja da hp vende um notebook pra vc com windows...e só windows
<sergio_br2> por lei nós temos direito, mas vai falar isso para um vendedor
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc pode comprar o notebook e pedir abatimento do preço do sistema operacional a ahp
<sergio_br2> parece que eles se fazem de idiota, sei lá, deve ter curso para isso
<vitorlobo> okarintary, muita gente n sabe disso
<okarintary> vitorlobo: isso que eu iria falar
<sergio_br2> o próximo note q comprar, vou fazer questão de pedir reembolso
<sergio_br2> alguém já pensou em fazer campanha para isso, tipo viral?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, com tdo respeito..Brasileiro foi formado pra tomar no cu com areia todos os dias
<okarintary> vitorlobo: as pessoal não são informadas sobre o que podem fazer
<okarintary> vitorlobo: concordo plenamente
<freud_> sergio_br2, vc tem esse direito, dentro das leis do brasil quanto à compra e venda de produtos electrónicos eu não estou por dentro mas mesmo assim pode reclamar ai esse direito que deve ser igual aqui
<freud_> ai eu apoio essa ideia!!!!!!!!!!!! sergio_br2
<okarintary> vitorlobo: entao no caso , se eu fosse comprar um ULTRABOOK que vinhesse com win8 eu poderia pedir para limpa-lo??
<sergio_br2> freud_, pelo q sei é venda casada sim. Pq o windows pode ser comprado separadamente, ao contrário de um mac OS, nos produtos da Apple não há venda casada (não querendo defender, detesto seus produtos)
<sergio_br2> okarintary, acho q o caminho mais fácil é comprar e pedir reembolso de OEM, mas isso depende mto da empresa
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  nao
<okarintary> vitorlobo: entao eu teria que pagar pelo win8?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc compraria no preço q tao te vendendo, entraria em contato com o fabricante pedindo ressarcimento do valor q vc pagou pelo sistema operacional
<okarintary> vitorlobo: assim, mas pra isso... muita enrrola~
<vitorlobo> okarintary, mas dai vc tem q saber o valor...pra n enfiarem o preço de revenda no teu rabo
<freud_> sergio_br2, é verdade
<freud_> sergio_br2, "O interessante é que a versão com o Linux é 50 dólares mais cara do que aquela com a licença da Microsoft."
<freud_> eu li e entendi bem?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, digamos q o note custa 2 mil, a licensa 500 reais do sistema operacional. Você compra por 3 mil achando q é o valor do aparelho
<vitorlobo> quando vai ver, 500 só de valor de revenda
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  depende
<freud_> estão cobrando mais por um SO livre???????????????????????????????????????
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  se vc ligar pra eles ...ja citando o artigo da lei q especifica seu direito...e ameaçando procon
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  eles negociam rapidinho
<sergio_br2> freud_: saiu um ultrabook, que aparentemente era mais caro com Ubuntu, mas foi erro da reportagem.
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  a lei age quando provocada
<okarintary> freud_: tem um ultra que é feito totalmente pra linux
<sergio_br2> cara, meu sangue ferve com toda essa conversa, rsrs
<okarintary> vou ver se acho o link aqui
<okarintary> mas infelizmente é verdade
<okarintary> os caras só querem ganhar
<sergio_br2> esse note aí mais caro com linux, não lembro onde, mas corrigiram a reportagem, e ele é mais barato q o q vem com win
<okarintary> a dell só quer vender tbm D:
<okarintary> ant-dell agora siahushausha
<vitorlobo> eu to irado com isso mano
<vitorlobo> da vontade de entrar la
<vitorlobo> e quebrar tudo
<vitorlobo> jogar um coquetel moloff
<vitorlobo> mas pior
<vitorlobo> eles n tem culpa sozinhos n
<vitorlobo> pq se eles tao vendendo assim
<vitorlobo> é pq tem gente idiota q compra
<okarintary> e a economia brasileira cara
<vitorlobo> essa umbrella corporation ta osso viu
<vitorlobo> esses zumbis q se entitulam cidadãos
<vitorlobo> tao lenhando com nois
<vitorlobo> =\
<okarintary> vitorlobo: http://zareason.com/shop/UltraLap-430.html
<okarintary> olha aqui, isso sim é algo interessante de se comprar
<okarintary> vc paga realmente pelo produto
<okarintary> http://zareason.com/shop/UltraLap-430.html
<okarintary> vitorlobo: viu ae?
<freud_> É verdade vc's não sabem o tanto que isso me revolta
<freud_> grrr Win de M*rda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<okarintary> freud_:  só pq tem um pouco mais de grana
<okarintary> tinha né
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  http://zareason.com/shop/UltraLap-430.html
<okarintary> pq depois do 8 estao falindo shausahus
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  com 16gb de ram e i5 o ultralap ai fica  Price: $ 1,067.00
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  o mesmo aparelho aqui, daria uns 5 pau pra mais
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vergonha viu
<freud_> okarintary, as vezes nem passa por ai
<okarintary> vitorlobo: chuto que deve custar uns 10mil
<vitorlobo> okarintary, SOU BRASILEIRO E N DESISTO NUNCA, TENHO ORGULHO DE SER BRASILEIRO
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  quando ouço isso
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  eu fico até sem saber oq pensar
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vc tem que pagar pra fazer propagando da marca, pagar os "componente" que as vezes nem é tao bom, tem que pagar o OS, tem que pagar o anti-virus que expira em 1 dia, tem que pagar o impor num sei de que mais tem que pagar e por ai vai seuus 10mil que vc acha que ta pagando em um coisa custo beneficio
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  quer ver outro roubo escroto?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: fala ae
<vitorlobo> okarintary, vc compra o notebook com windows 7 basic q custa 300 reais.... original
<vitorlobo> okarintary,   MAS NÃO TE ENTREGAM O CD JUNTO
<vitorlobo> se der virus e formatar vc pagou pela licensa sem CD?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: exatamente!
<vitorlobo> okarintary, nem a licensa eles te dao num papel
<vitorlobo> isso é roubo descarado
<okarintary> velho, por isso que quero sair daqui kkk
<kernel> pra que cd?
<kernel> só é por no banco de dados da microsoft rapaz
<kernel> instala o win7 piratao
<kernel> pega o key
<kernel> que está no rotulo do note e ja era
<okarintary> kernel: vc paga pelo OS e a licença e nao tem direito ao CD? o que vc acha?
<kernel> compra quem quer
<kernel> ninguem é obrigado!
<okarintary> isso é verdade
<okarintary> mais a maioria dos produtos sao assim
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  o ultimo q sair, feche a porta pra n infectar o paraíso fora daqui
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> fodz
<vitorlobo> kernel,  instala o pirata mas vc paga pelo original
<okarintary> pagou 300 conto
<okarintary> pra nem ter a misera copia do cd
<vitorlobo> kernel, compra quem quer...exatamente......mas eles te dão opção de comprar o pc formatado?
<vitorlobo> nao dão
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> original tem uma mafia que voce poin o Product Key no rotulo que vem no notebook e ele fica original
<kernel> instalando o piratex
<vitorlobo> ou vc compra e é roubado, ou vc n compra notebook nenhum
<vitorlobo> e agora com essa da dell
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> viu
<kernel> roubado voce está financiando o crime
<kernel> é recepçao
<kernel> é xilindró
<vitorlobo> kernel,  mas a questao n é essa....a questao é q n vendem formatado....e vc querendo ou n , paga pelo original sem a senha
<kernel> kkkkk
<okarintary> financiando o crime voce movimenta a economia do brasil.
<okarintary> kkk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<freud_> aqui em pt vem o CD junto
<freud_> e eu mando fora
<freud_> só uso mesmo win se for obrigado pelas compatibilidades de programas e é em Vbox
<okarintary> freud_: que bom cara, pq aqui o vendedor falta perguntar, "deseja uma dedada no cu seu troxa?"
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<freud_> okarintary, nossa de mais
<freud_> kkk
<kernel> se duvidar ainda vem na fatura o preço da dedada
<kernel> kkkkkk
<okarintary> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<freud_> mas aqui também para ter um pc sem SO eu esperei quase 2 meses
<freud_> mas veleu a pena kkkk
<vitorlobo> na moral
<freud_> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> se eu for comprar na dell
<vitorlobo> e vierem com essa
<okarintary> freud_: quanto é um salario minimo ae?
<vitorlobo> eu ja vou la munido
<vitorlobo> de papelada da lei
<vitorlobo> telefone do procon
<vitorlobo> auhahuauha
<vitorlobo> botar pressão
<kernel> tu la vai nada
<vitorlobo> vou com advogado e tdo
<kernel> tu vai é no mercado negro
<kernel> no morro comprar lá
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<okarintary> bem mais facil
<vitorlobo> kernel, por isso q digo, se eu fosse
<vitorlobo> rs
<freud_> uma miseria 500€ se trabalhar bem
<okarintary> ainda pede com ubuntu!
<vitorlobo> kernel, no mercado negro até caixa preta de aviao vc compra
<vitorlobo> rs
<freud_> mas fixo é 445 ou 475
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<okarintary> freud_: em reais? não né..
<vitorlobo> kernel,  vc pergunta  tem caixa preta do avião q caiu da gol?   os caras? tem ...tem nao mas volta aqui semana q vem...q a gente te vende
<vitorlobo> aagahuahaauhaua
<okarintary> shuahsuhaushuahsu
<okarintary> aqui perto tem um cara que nos encomenda
<freud_> okarintary, não em reais é 1000 e pouco, mas não se esqueça que aqui voce não recebe em eros e gasta em reais
<okarintary> freud_: vale mais aprena
<okarintary> a pena*
<freud_> nada isto aqui, como se diz já foi chão que deu uva, na altura do escudo era bom
<freud_> agora já não
<freud_> só falta mesmo aqui é a criminalidade para ficar pior que ai
<okarintary> lol
<freud_> verdade
<okarintary> criminalidade só o brasil mesmo ninguem barra
<sergio_br2> esse negócio do CD é indiferente, o q importa é a licença, q vem acompanhado com o produto
<freud_> mas está melhor do que uns anos atrás
<sergio_br2> o win só é pirata quando vc instala ele sem a key original
<sergio_br2> falou minha gente
<sergio_br2> fui
<okarintary> vlw
<vitorlobo> kernel,  vc disse la do esquema de burlar a originalidade com programinha e tal. Mas isso não o torna original. É pirata ripado. Poiis se vc ligar pra central da microsoft informando a senha ripada q vc poz, vc toma no chibiu
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> continua sendo pirata com cara de original
<vitorlobo> até cair na black list
<kernel> nao é com programa rapaz
<vitorlobo> e vc precisar voltar num esquema desse
<kernel> é no proprio site da microsoft
<kernel> voce bota o product key do rotulo que vem no note
<vitorlobo> kernel,  seja como for, ta fazendo errado rs.....liga pra central pra tu vê a merda q dá
<kernel> e ele fica original
<kernel> da merda nao cara
<vitorlobo> kernel,  cd-key q vem no rótulo de note?
<vitorlobo> nunca vi isso na vida
<kernel> o cara aqui que disse ele tem certificação windows
<kernel> eu nao sei como é bem o negocio
<kernel> mais é coisa certa
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc ja viu cd-key q vem em rotulo de notebook?
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vem sim cara, mas nao em todos
<kernel> uhuuu
<kernel> toma!
<vitorlobo> okarintary, tipo..em 5%?
<okarintary> s
<vitorlobo> uhahuahahahuahuahuaa
<okarintary> por ae
<kernel> o cara falou que funfa
<kernel> ele aprendeu no curso dele
<okarintary> vc compra o negocio a se o cara da manutenção que manda o produto pra vc num tiver arrancado
<vitorlobo> okarintary, pessoas q fazem isso deveriam ser presenteadas com anuncios em midia nacional
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> chega de boa
<kernel> proprio da microsoft
<vitorlobo> kernel,  rapaz um cara certificado pela microsoft
<vitorlobo> pra mim e merda
<vitorlobo> só n é a mesma coisa
<kernel> nem todos
<vitorlobo> pq merda aduba planta
<kernel> depende de qual for
 * vitorlobo rindo
<kernel> voce é xiita agora é
<kernel> lol
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> nao sou
<vitorlobo> kernel, mas não sou burro tbm
<vitorlobo> kernel, uma coisa é vc ser flex
<okarintary> CERTIFICAÇÂO M$ > habilidade Paint, notepad, erros sem noção jashasu
<vitorlobo> usar de acordo com suas necessidades
<vitorlobo> outra, é vc defender a microsoft
<vitorlobo> leia sobre a história da microsoft
<kernel> nao tou defendendo ninguem
<vitorlobo> as merdas q eles fizeram durante toda história da informatica
<vitorlobo> dai vir defender?
<vitorlobo> uahahuahuahua
<kernel> eu odeio eles tambem
<kernel> só falei o que o cara me disse
<kernel> eu amo linux
<kernel> se depender de mim nao saiu dele nunca
<vitorlobo> kernel, bill gates doou mais de 50 milhoes de doláres para construir vaso sanitário para os africanos
<vitorlobo> kernel, dignidade para se cagar setando com apoio
<vitorlobo> ja se viu
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> pior q essa merda ae é verdade
<vitorlobo> auhahuahahhahhuaa
<kernel> pelo menos doou
<kernel> tem gente que nem isso faz
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> uhahuahuhhhahuhahuhuuhahau
<okarintary> vitorlobo: uma coisa boa, mas os bixo nem tem comida, vao cagar o que? kk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  deve ser um vaso hightech
<kernel> cheio de menino pra criar
<vitorlobo> okarintary, q transforma merda em alimento
<kernel> acho que la nao tem tv
<kernel> o negocio é thaca thaca na buthaca
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> dai vc da descarga e solta um liquido azul estilo tela azul da morte
<kernel> é o xerim
<kernel> pra nao feder
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<okarintary> o privata serve como berçario tbm?
<kernel> aromatizante
<okarintary> cara bill é um genio
<vitorlobo> kernel, okarintary  la é asim mesmo olha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b17a2yba8s
<vitorlobo> olha a dança do sapeco
<okarintary> hsuasuhash
<okarintary> os cara chega e mete a tromba e elas nem...
<vitorlobo> uhahuahhuaa
<vitorlobo> é mt tenso
<okarintary> dá pra competir com funk daqui
<okarintary> D:
<okarintary> ainda nao esqueci da dell poxa cara D:
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  eu comentei la na materia
<vitorlobo> desci  a lenha
<okarintary> kkk
<okarintary> vou ver
<okarintary> "Brasileiro que aceita isso, deveria nem nascer. Se eles vendem, é porque tem idiota que compra nessas condições. E digo mais, eles não roubam só nesse quesito não. Por exemplo, se te vendem um notebook com Windows7 basic que custa em média R$ 300, 00 reais, não te forenecem o número da licensa e tampouco o CD. Caso você precise formata-lo mais tarde, e ai? e outra, por lei, todo cidadão pode escolher o sistema do qual quer usar ou até não
<okarintary>  pagar pelo sistema operacional instalado...ao invés disso, comprar o aparelho formatado se for o caso. DALE LUCRA BRASILLLL........só aqui que essa merda pega. UMA VERGONHA.....(REVOLTADO)"
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> realmente
<okarintary> vdd
<okarintary> pura vdd
<okarintary> mas mano num foi o cara que doou as privadas que fez o kernel no linux?
<okarintary> saushauhsua
<kernel> foi o bill gates
<kernel> que deu as privadas
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<kernel> ele nao tem mais com o que gastar o $$ dele
<kernel> é tanto que ele compra qualquer coisa
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<okarintary> lol
<vitorlobo> kernel,  nao rs
<vitorlobo> kernel,  quem fez o kernel foi torvald....dr.bill nunca se meteu nisso
<vitorlobo> oq a microsoft desenvolve no linux
<vitorlobo> é a parte de redes
<vitorlobo> via novell
<vitorlobo> pq ironicamente ou nao
<vitorlobo> os servidores da microsoft são linux
<vitorlobo> q blz ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> o cara ta bem fudido cara, aposto que até o Gnome OS vai vender mais do que o w8, e olha que nem se vendo o gnome os
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  a ideia é dizer assim..ta blz...foi dificil instalar? mas quem disse q eu lhe pedi pra instalar alguma coisa?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, vou pagar por algo q n te pedi pra fazer?
<vitorlobo> q história é essa?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> engraçadinho esses caras ne
<okarintary> e nada de dedada!
<vitorlobo> mas vamos la
<vitorlobo> NOTICIAS da semana
<vitorlobo>  iPhone 5 chega ao Brasil custando quase mil reais a mais que nos EUA
<vitorlobo> e da-le BRASIL SIL SIL SIL
<okarintary> huehuehue gib moni ploz! brbr
<kernel> vou nessa dormir
<okarintary> kernel: vai nao cara
<freud_> nossa desculpa a expressão mas vocês levam no cú a força toda heim...
<vitorlobo> Linux abandona suporte a processadores i386 da Intel
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ja tava na hora ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> PQP
<vitorlobo> quem q usa 386 ainda?
<walbarello> Minha nossa
<walbarello> meu deus
<walbarello> cara
<walbarello> pqp, sem palavras.
<walbarello> Cara, olha isso.
<okarintary> eu uso , mas tenho suporte a 64 :D
<okarintary> walbarello: manda ae cara
 * vitorlobo prevendo tragédia
<walbarello> Angry birds star wars
<vitorlobo> ahn
<walbarello> pense num jogo bacana :D
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<okarintary> free?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  minha nossa é isso: http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/notebook-com-ubuntu-e-mais-caro-que-com-windows-02122012-9.shl
<vitorlobo> walbarello, se frustre mais uma vez com os conterraneos Brasileiros
<Blues22> o canal ta mais movimentado nesse final de ano
<walbarello> Sim. free
<walbarello> vitorlobo e desde quando windows é alguma coisa?
<walbarello> Cara, eu uso windows, pq n tenho internet boa.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  axo q vc n entendeu
<walbarello> Sim sim, entendi..
<vitorlobo> walbarello,   a Dell ta vendendo notebook com ubuntu mais caro do que com windows
<walbarello> microsoft indo pro inferno
<okarintary> walbarello: ele vai mesmo
<freud_> ou vou só dar um exemplo, aqui eu carrego o tele com 10€ fico com 10€ em chamadas para outra redes, mensagem gratis um mes, chamadas gratis durante um mes para o mesmo tarifáro, eu até hoje só esgotei as chamadas umas 6 vezes e é quando fico namorando no telefone a noite toda durante uma semana...
<okarintary> depois de ssa mancada
<freud_> Ai tem disso?
<walbarello> Cara, os birds no Star wars, eles tem aquela espada laser..
<walbarello> pqp
<walbarello> que foda
<okarintary> meu cel un suporta D:
<okarintary> que lixo de zte
<walbarello> a porra do arch está me sacaneando.. saiu dos updates do base-devel e agora foi pra outro ¬¬
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  o outro é bem pequeno
<vitorlobo> walbarello, jaja acba é pequeno mesmo
<walbarello> esses outros caras são bots?
<walbarello> tem uma galera..
<walbarello> mas parece que só quem fala aqui é o a gente.
<walbarello> né?!
<okarintary> (status) boiando aqui
<okarintary> sahuhsuah
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  deve ser
<walbarello> (status) jogando angry birds star wars
<walbarello> :D
<okarintary> assim
<freud_> vitorlobo, ou vou só dar um exemplo, aqui eu carrego o tele com 10€ fico com 10€ em chamadas para outra redes, mensagem gratis um mes, chamadas gratis durante um mes para o mesmo tarifáro, eu até hoje só esgotei as chamadas umas 6 vezes e é quando fico namorando no telefone a noite toda durante uma semana...
<freud_> ai tem disso?
<okarintary> walbarello: qual modelo do seu smart?
<walbarello> Droga.
<walbarello> galaxy sii lite
<okarintary> D:
<walbarello> achei um bug no game.
<walbarello> quando você tenta retartar a fase.. ele fecha e reinicia o app
<walbarello> :/
<okarintary> walbarello: o meu é um xte race x850 com um rom 2.3.7
<freud_> quanto é que tá ai o galaxy ace
<freud_> ?
<okarintary> kkk
<walbarello> ace aqui uns 700$
<walbarello> comprei meu sii por 999
<freud_> credooooooooo
<okarintary> freud_: o pocket aqui na cidade onde moro ta 700
<freud_> o meu aqui custou 160€
<walbarello> pocket aqui está 400 a 500
<okarintary> freud_: eita cara, vou mandar dimdim pra vc comprar pra min sahushau
<freud_> na loja ou seja perto de uns 300 reais
<freud_> ai as coisas estão muito caras
<okarintary> freud_: aqui são caras
<freud_> o nexus 7?
<freud_> curiosidade
<okarintary> 1100
<okarintary> chutando*
<freud_> P*ta que pariu
<okarintary> freud_: ae vente HTC?
<freud_> aqui são 249€
<okarintary> vende*
<freud_> ou seja perto de 500reais
<freud_> tem
<freud_> okarintary,
<okarintary> okarintary: quanto em media?
<walbarello> nexus por 250$$??????
<walbarello> Tá de zoa?
<okarintary> serio cara
<okarintary> freud_: ta falando ae
<freud_> 250 Euros que são mais ou menos 500 reais walbarello
<walbarello> Quanto está a faixa de preços dos Iphones aí, freud_?
<freud_> okarintary, vai ai a vodafone.pt depois telemoveis e equipamentos e depois catalogo e vc vê o preço
<okarintary> porra fui copiar limpei a tela saushauhs
<okarintary> freud_: da pra repedir?
<okarintary> repetir*
<walbarello> [00:55:27] <freud_> okarintary, vai ai a vodafone.pt depois telemoveis e equipamentos e depois catalogo e vc vê o preço
<freud_> walbarello, estão perto dos 500 € eu não estou bem por dentro dos Ipfones mas é mais ou menos isso
<freud_> okarintary, vais a www.vodafone.pt
<walbarello> pqp, por que diabos nasci nesta droga de país?
<walbarello> -.-
<okarintary> walbarello: ²
<okarintary> ficou pt-br
<okarintary> freud_: ve ae se é o mesmo preço do htc one x
<okarintary> aqui apareceu 524,91
<freud_> ok já te digo okarintary
<freud_> euros
<okarintary> sim
<freud_> é mais ou menos 1000 reais
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ainda esta chorando revoltado com a dell?
<freud_> 1100
<okarintary> freud_: o site aqui ficou pt-br
<okarintary> freud_: entra vc e veja quanto fica em euro
<freud_> mas os preços estão em Euros?
<okarintary> s
<freud_> eu acho que voces não têm vodafone
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  to escrevendo uma matéria sobre
<freud_> então é de boa os preços são os mesmos
<okarintary> vitorlobo: lol, quando terminar manda pra jente
<freud_> ai okarintary e walbarello vão a www.worten.pt
<freud_> é um site de electrodomesticos e coisas assim e vejam as diferenças de preços
<okarintary> freud_: valeu cara
<freud_> o que estiver em euros multiplica por 2 e é o preço em reais
<freud_> ai tem de tudo desde laptop ate maquina de lavar roupa
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/dell-ou-hell.html
<okarintary> te liga no title
<okarintary> DELL OU HELL! lol
<okarintary> até meu link ta lá kkk
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  foi um bom exemplo para comparações
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> kkkk
<okarintary> rebaixou a delll
<okarintary> sahushaushaus
<walbarello> vitor
<walbarello> acho que fiz merda.
<okarintary> corre lá
<okarintary> vai se lavar
<vitorlobo> auaauhahuauhauhaauhahuahuaa
<okarintary> walbarello: fala ae oq foi...
<walbarello> Na hora de adicionar o localhost sem querer acabei borrando tudo
<vitorlobo> walbarello, relaxe
<walbarello> as linhas..
<walbarello> :(
<walbarello> tem uns ^U ^G mas estou completamente perdido e apavorado O_O
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  http://bpaste.net/show/7buCE1VELHz0GiGKlg4n/
<walbarello> Se tiver que começar tudo de novo eu me mato, velho
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  poe como ta ai q ta salvo rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  so q do lado de  localhost tu poe o nome do host q vc poz em echo >>
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: sim..
<walbarello> mas qual o comando de colar naquilo?
<freud_> okarintary,  ta dando uma olhada?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vindo de fora n cola....entao digita mermo
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  nem é mta coisa rs
<okarintary> freud_: sim
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: O_O
<okarintary> freud_: são muito mais baratos que aqui
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pouca coisa po
<freud_> e em primeira mão kkkkkkk
<okarintary> freud_: será que vale a pena pedir que comprem ae e mandem para ca?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  nao
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  pq o imposto de importação te frustra
<vitorlobo> é absurdamente caro
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  eleva o valor la em cima
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  alias talvez valha a pena
<okarintary> 60% do produto
<okarintary> mas deve ter geito pra isso
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  se o produto n ficar preso na alfandega...pq aqui tem os impostos e o valor de revenda q a loja explora
<freud_> depende se for coisa pequena para mandar pelo correio sim e manda-se pelo correio pessoal e acho que fica sem imposto
<okarintary> ja vi pessoal importando como presente e o pessoal num paga o impost
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  melhor vc ter um amigo la fora
<vitorlobo> e ele comprar pra vc
<vitorlobo> e se ele tiver vindo
<vitorlobo> te trazer
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  pq se for tipo presente n paga imposto se n me engano
<freud_> isso ai eu já não sei okarintary
<okarintary> vitorlobo: presente nao paga parece
<vitorlobo> nntp, projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/dell-ou-hell.html sabendo dessa polêmica ai?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, mas parece q tem um limite
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  parece só vale presente abaixo de 50 dolares
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<okarintary> mas ele num presisao sabe quuanto é, ou o preço vem alterado
<okarintary> entende
<okarintary> ae passa de boa
<okarintary> li uma vez sobre importação da chima
<vitorlobo> aí sim
<vitorlobo> rs
<freud_> a minha mãe foi para ai e levou um horror de coisa dentro da mala e não mandaram ela pagar nada vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> freud_,  vc mora aonde?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ele mora em portugal cara
<vitorlobo> hum
<vitorlobo> freud_,  tiver irmã solteira...dou um bom cunhado ae
<freud_> eu moro em Portugal, Setúbal... tenho nacionalidade portuguesa mas nasci ai em Goiás velho
<okarintary> poxa só eu que so fudido descendente de indio com capivara !
<okarintary> kkkkkkkk
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: ok, obrigado. Estou terminando eu acho.
<freud_> vitorlobo, irmã não tem kkkkk
<vitorlobo> auhahahuahahuahahuahauahuaa
<vitorlobo> freud_,  prima serve tbm
<vitorlobo> rs
<freud_> pode vim então kkkkk
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  http://br.noticias.yahoo.com/cineastas-equador-combatem-pirataria-ajuda-dos-piratas-081928102.html
<vitorlobo> burros somos nós
<vitorlobo> os caras do equador
<vitorlobo> pensam
<vitorlobo> nós n
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> a pirataria aki sustenta mta gente
<vitorlobo> oq eles fizeram?
<vitorlobo> simples
<vitorlobo> baixaram o valor do produto original
<walbarello> vixi
<vitorlobo> e botaram na mao dos pirateiros
<walbarello> comecei a decorar comandos, fodeu
<vitorlobo> tao vendendo produto de ótima qualidade
<vitorlobo> e original
<vitorlobo> inteligentes
<walbarello> quando vc disse no tutorial, vamos editar tal file, eu comecei com nano /etc/
<walbarello> O_O
<walbarello> UAHUAUHAUHAUAUHAAUH
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ta pegando o jeito
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: walbarello ta fazendo o que?
<vitorlobo> eu to googlando
<vitorlobo> caçando informação
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: configurando a última parte dos idiomas.
<walbarello> LANG=pt...
<walbarello> etc..etc..
<walbarello> vitorlobo
<walbarello> esse sistema de configuração do arch é case sensitive?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  nessa parte nao
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ta configurando o arch linux?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vc pode por pt_BR.UTF-8 ou pt_BR_utf-8
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  n
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  walbarello  q ta
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: sim, fiz o teste aqui
<okarintary> hum
<walbarello> deu certinho
<walbarello> tava com medo de ter errado alguma parte lá atrás e foder lá na frente.
<walbarello> testei com o comando export.. blbla
<walbarello> e deu certo
<vitorlobo> freud_,  o walbarello  ta instalando o arch pela primeira vez ae
<vitorlobo> vamo ver se ele consegue
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: tbm quero tentar kkk
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  no ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Seu estado /etc/localtime
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pode por Acre que tem
<vitorlobo> rs
<freud_> rs eu ainda não quis a serio porque quando der na cabeça instalo
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  alias tem acre nao lol
<freud_> mas como eu sou ainda basico não me quero estar a aventurar
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vi aqui auhauhauhaa
<walbarello> merda.
<walbarello> Eu configurei tudo certinho
<walbarello> aí no final dei " date " pra testar
<walbarello> e fai
<walbarello> fail*
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  relaxe
<walbarello> a conf só aparece no final?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  testo o hwclock --set --date="YYYY-MM-DD hh:mm:ss"?
<walbarello> sim
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  digita ai hwclock --systohc --utc
<vitorlobo> e depois date
<walbarello> sim fiz isso
<walbarello> retorou a data padrão
<vitorlobo> walbarello, padrao é certo ou errado?
<okarintary> freud_: o arch e tam loko de instlar assim
<vitorlobo> walbarello,
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  poe ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Sao_Paulo /etc/localtime
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: o padrão é o atrasado com outro fuso
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  n tem acre ...tem algum estado q tem o horario parecido com o do acre?
<walbarello> vou testar
<walbarello> não. mas uso o de sp mesmo.
<freud_> okarintary,  eu também tive essa impressão com o Slackware
<freud_> foi de mais a bater com a cabeça
<freud_> mas consegui
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pode pular entao....vc pode configurar isso manualmente depois na interface grafica
<okarintary> freud_: num usei essas distribuições
<okarintary> nunca
<vitorlobo> freud_, o arch foi feito baseado em uma distro simples q me esqueci o nome, mas foi so baseado...foi feito do zero em LFS....e em slackware e bsd
<okarintary> vitorlobo: eu tbm quero instalar o arch pra usar openbox, e aquela barra que mostra a memoria kkk
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acho muito foda
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  da pra em qualquer ambiente grafico axo
<vitorlobo> mas no open fica bem leve ne
<okarintary> s
<vitorlobo> eu curto o fluxbox mas nunca testei o open
<okarintary> assim
<freud_> sim dá para qualquer um
<okarintary> tbm já usei uma vez
<okarintary> fluxbox e mais leve
<vitorlobo> sabe q o e17 me surpreendeu em velocidade
<okarintary> e17?
<alinedecampos> oi
<okarintary> oi
<freud_> vitorlobo, pois é mas eu vou instalar ele estou é esperando chegar o meu outro pc' para instalar mas guiado xD
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vou baixar virtual box pra testar
<okarintary> vitorlobo: onde aprendo a instalar?
<okarintary> o arch
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  prefere por escrita ou video?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: sou a costumado por video
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<okarintary> vitorlobo: pq to querendo fazer um ambiente já pra desenvolvimento
<vitorlobo> okarintary, freud_ http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conclusao-projectzim-arch-linux.html
<vitorlobo> foi a conclusão q eu tirei rs
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: saco, deu uns erros na hora de inicializar e agora está pedindo login e senha
<walbarello> -.-
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  poe longin root
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  senha a q vc botou na hora de fazer seu passwd
<vitorlobo> la no fim
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: esse é problema.
<vitorlobo> vc n lembra?
<walbarello> eu n coloquei senha justamente pra não complicar.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  entao poe root e aperta enter na senha
<walbarello> eu reconfigurei a senha
<walbarello> vou ver se deu
<walbarello> ahuaauuah eu sabia que ia dar problema.
<vitorlobo> walbarello, oq deu?
<walbarello> só pela inicialização apresentando msgs de erro
<okarintary> vitorlobo: arch 386 ou 64?
<vitorlobo> walbarello, vc removeu o .iso depois q instalou?
<walbarello> Quando coloco a senha root ele diz: LC_COLLATE cannot chance locale blabla
<walbarello> sim
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  qual sua arquitetura? rs
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ele é multlib
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ele reconhece a sua automaticamente e instala
<okarintary> vitorlobo: posso usar as duas
<vitorlobo> okarintary, e usa o multlib tbm para pacotes
<vitorlobo> entao é sussa
<okarintary> botei pra baixar aqui kk
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vc ta se preciptando isso nada tem haver com erro
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ja aconteceu algumas vezes comigo e é facil corrigir
<vitorlobo> lol
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  cole o erro q te ajudo a consertar...mas isso nada tem haver com a senha
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ponha root e depois a senha
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  primeiro veja isso e depois resolveremos o suposto erro rs
<walbarello> vitorlobo eu coloco e ele diz isso, vou te mandar uma print.
<walbarello> wait
<walbarello> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2655/errorvv.png
<okarintary> ele conecta
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  simples
<okarintary> ele "loga" *
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  nano /etc/locale.conf
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  em LC_COLLATE
<vitorlobo> walbarello, c substitua por C
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ctrl + O salve
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ctrl + X saia
<vitorlobo> e reboot
<okarintary> lol
<okarintary> cheio das paradez
<walbarello> vitorlobo vixi, não tem nada aqui UHAUAHUAHAUHAUUHA
<walbarello> eu fui mané.
<walbarello> lembra que te perguntei sobre o case sensitive?
<walbarello> por isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> fiquei com medo desse C
<walbarello> uahauhahu eu coloquei minúsculo..
<vitorlobo> >.<
<walbarello> miopia aguda
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ele nunca entraria no root pq n encontrou o diretorio
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> bom, não estou tão noob quanto eu pensava.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  depois da reboot
<vitorlobo> e testa
<walbarello> :/
<walbarello> Sim
<walbarello> valeu, essa passou despercebida.
<freud_> pessoal há aqui uma l
<freud_> sala que eu queria entrar noutro servidor
<okarintary> qual seria freud_?
<freud_> que diz que preciso de registrar e nick name
<freud_> como faço
<freud_> ?
<okarintary> quero sabe tbm kk
<freud_> está no servidor PTnet, UNI
<freud_> é a sala musica
<freud_> You need a registered and identified nick to do that.
<freud_> é a mensagem que dá no servidor
<okarintary> bom gente
<okarintary> acho que vou tirar um cochilo
<okarintary> espero falar com vocês hoje mais tarde
<vitorlobo> freud_,  axo q é /chanserv nick senha
<vitorlobo> freud_,  axo q é /chanserv register nick senha
<vitorlobo> freud_,  ou /nickserv register nick senha
<vitorlobo> um desses ae eu axo
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  e ai?
<okarintary> Boa magruga, freud_, vitorlobo, walbarello e kernel! :D
<freud_> ok obrigado vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  boa pra vc tbm
<freud_> obrigado okarintary
<okarintary> vitorlobo: amanhã e minha vez de perguntar sobre o arch kk
<vitorlobo> sussa
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vc viu o desktop do sistematico?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vi
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  da pra fazer mta coisa
<vitorlobo> no linux rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: quero um da quele o/
<okarintary> flw pessoal!
<walbarello> boa okarintary \o
<walbarello> até a próxima
<okarintary> até
<walbarello> vitorlobo bom, eu consegui realizar login.
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  http://postimage.org/image/xxe1cc3nz/
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  eu tinha feito essa tosqueira no fluxbox
<walbarello> Vou ficar na tela preta até instalar um ambiente gráfico, não é?
<vitorlobo> a n sei qto tempo atras
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> lol
<vitorlobo> walbarello, massa agora isntala o pacote de drivers de video
<okarintary> ficou legal
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pacman -S xorg
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  depois disso vc vai meditar ai umas meia hora qual ambiente grafico vc quer
<vitorlobo> e me diz
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  da enter e manda instalar tdo mesmo
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pq ai n erra no driver rs
<okarintary> flw
<vitorlobo> axo q n demora n
<vitorlobo> q eu lembre n demora
<walbarello> vitorlobo esses drivers de vídeo, incluem a Intel?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  yes
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  sao essencias pra rodar o X...ou seja, ambiente grafico..seja qual for rs
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: padrão=todos
<walbarello> ficou meio confuso pra mim isso aqui
<walbarello> instalar todos esses +70
<walbarello> ? o_o
<walbarello> um por um?!
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ele instala tdo de vez manolo
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: 81mb
<walbarello> santo deus
<walbarello> vamos lá
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  81?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  26 baixado e instalado 45
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: sim.
<walbarello> 81 megas.
<walbarello> agora arquivos, são +74
<walbarello> vou reiniciar meu moldem
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ta pensando em algum ambiente grafico?
<walbarello> vitorlobo estou procurando o erro do repositório..
<walbarello> não está atualizando e acho que errei na digitação
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  nao
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  digita ai
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  dhcpcd eth0
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  depois pacman -S xorg
<walbarello> vitorlobo você é foda, vitor lobo!
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  e depois q instlar
<walbarello> eu também pensei ser a conexão. mas já tinha dado ping..
<walbarello> aí descartei isso e achei mais provavel ter errado :x
<vitorlobo> vc digita systemctl enable dhcpcd.service
<vitorlobo> pra n precisar mais digitar dhcpcd eth0 rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  é tão customizavel que
<walbarello> Obrigado, mas e então, sobre os ambientes gráficos..
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  até a conecxão com a net..vc decide se vai ser automatica ou manual
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> qual vc usa?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  to usando varios pra testar.....
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vc gosta de ambiente hightech ou simples?
<walbarello> Se eu salvar o vb configuradinho assim em um cd, será que fica bom?
<walbarello> Aí, na próxima vez que eu formatar o pc..
<walbarello> nem vai precisar disso tudo.
<walbarello> Imagine..
<walbarello> usar o arch forever..
<vitorlobo> walbarello, o vb é so para testar will
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: tá, mas essas configs estão salvas em algum lugar.
<walbarello> rs
<walbarello> Se eu salvar esse local..
<walbarello> acho que vai dar certo.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  depende
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pq geralmente no vb é instalando em i686
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ja no pc mesmo é x86 ou 64
<vitorlobo> walbarello, n adianta rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  mas...vai testando pra ver se no fim vc tira uma conclusão boa rs
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  vou te ensinando tdo oq sei e no fim vc diz algo
<walbarello> Ok, agora não sei o que dizer.
<vitorlobo> walbarello, bom,vc vai poder experimentar alguns ambientes
<vitorlobo> dai vc decide na hora
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  quando for instlar fora do vb rs...testa tdo oq der dentro
<walbarello> sim sim, rapaz, vai ser um desafio instalar isso fora do vb hauauhahu
<walbarello> vc já o fez?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  to no arch fiu
<vitorlobo> como definitivo
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  é so vc anotar num caderno
<vitorlobo> com caneta e papel
<vitorlobo> e vai embora
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> vitorlobo fuuuuuu
<walbarello> e eu pensando q vc tava apenas por vb
<walbarello> ai sim hein
<vitorlobo> to fazendo macarronada ao molho branco
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> delicia
<vitorlobo> ufa
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  cara fiz uma macarronada ..bati no liquidificador
<vitorlobo> n pensei q iria ficar tao gostosa
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<vitorlobo> n sei se ta gostosa assim mesmo
<walbarello> [vitorlobo]: mingau vc quer dizer?
<vitorlobo> ou é a forme q ta grande
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  fiz macarronada ao molho branco...e bati no liquidificador
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  mingau de macarronada ao molho branco
<walbarello> você está precisando comer algo que te deixei com dor de barriga..
<walbarello> uma feijoada..
<walbarello> churrasco..
<walbarello> sacou?
<walbarello> mas nada de mingau
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ta loco
<vitorlobo> perdi 18 kilos
<vitorlobo> ter dor de barriga
<vitorlobo> eu perco é as tripa
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  axo q n vai rolar naruto hj =\ ta demorando demais
<walbarello> Faço nem questão, mano. Tô puto com esses filers
<walbarello> eu locasso querendo ver naruto vs nagato
<vitorlobo> digo
<vitorlobo> o mangá
<walbarello> aí entra em filer.
<walbarello> aff
<walbarello> Mangá.
<walbarello> ..
<walbarello> overpower..
<walbarello> madara matando geral
<walbarello> -.-
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  isso me faz pensar como hyashirama
<vitorlobo> era forte
<vitorlobo> rs
<walbarello> vitorlobo: sem comentários. Não entendo como ele enfrentava aquele susano
<walbarello> aquilo é demoniaco, cara.
<walbarello> vc viu o dragão dele?
<walbarello> minha nossa.
<vitorlobo> vi[=
<walbarello> vitorlobo: os ambientes são muito grandes?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  n
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pq vem vazios
<walbarello> 100mb ?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  depende do ambiente ne
<walbarello> me dê uma base.
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  27 a 50 mb
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  o maior axo q é o gnome q da so 74 mb
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  alias o maior é o kde
<vitorlobo> q só o ambiente é 443 mb
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  por isso deteste kde
<walbarello> ainda bem.
<walbarello> droga, e ainda tem aplicativo pra baixar :(
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  mas ae é de acordo com oq vc quiser
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ai vc controla oq será baixado
<vitorlobo> isso inclui tamanho
<Ernandes> aff
<walbarello> iti
<walbarello> o baiano dormiu '-'
<walbarello> bahiano*
<Ernandes> vamooo trabalharr
<Ernandes> 1~afff
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> oxx
<nntp> bom dia
<Ernandes> bom dia
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> atualmente uso linu mint com flux box porém esta versão parou no 9 isadora (com fluxbox) gostaria de saber se no ubuntu roda flubox e se é gratuito igual LM
<sagat> obrigado
<sagat> IDENTIFY
<sagat> Nick Identify
<sagat> rs
<Ernandes> kkk
<Ernandes> whos
<sagat> como registro meu n ick ?
<Ernandes> nao lembroo
<Ernandes> acho q é /nickserv register senha
<Ernandes> nao lembro bemm
<sagat> vo tentar /Black Ernandes
<sagat> valeu
<Ernandes> procura no google
<Ernandes> duckduckgo
<sagat> eu to fazendo isso tb cara
<sagat> vc usa ubuntu
<sagat> ?
<Ernandes> nao
<sagat> oque vc usa
<sagat> ?
<Ernandes> gentoo
<sagat> gentoo é baseado em que ?
<Ernandes> gentoo
<Ernandes> from scratch
<sagat> eu me adptei bem com baseados em debian , mas to querendo partir para outra distro , no caso uso para estudar em meu notebook
<sagat> faz 4 anos que uso ubuntu e linux mint depois que saiu
<Ernandes> tenta o mint
<sagat> eu uso ele
<Ernandes> ok
<sagat> mint com fluxbox
<Ernandes> sim
<sagat> mas não consigo atualizar o bixo
<sagat> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ernandes> pois
<sagat> ele fala que está na proxima versão as atualizaçãoes
<sagat> pq será
<Ernandes> tenta apt-get dist-upgrade
<sagat> é o que eu faço
<Ernandes> 2~entao nao seii
<Ernandes> muda de uma vez
<Ernandes> kk
<Ernandes> coffee?
<nntp> se nao por os sourcelist da nova versao sagat nao atualiza pra ela nao
<Ernandes> puff
<sagat> como eu tenho que fazer então nntp ?
<sagat> bom dia
<nntp> sagat, saca ae http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/62
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> outro dia quenteee..
<Ernandes> hj eu frito peixee
<Ernandes> kk
<Ernandes> ooo dia
<Ernandes> ss -l
<Ernandes> \o/
<Ernandes> \o/
<BioM29> Olá. tenho um problema no ubuntu, será q alguém pode me ajudar?
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> parla aii
<BioM29> Eu tava a usar o cairo-dock e o compiz. Até ai tudo bem. Mas quando ativei alguns efeitos de maximizar e minimizar janelas, o SO começou a travar. A barra superior e lateral sumia.
<BioM29> E só voltava ao normal quando eu reiniciava a força. Só que agora travou de uma maneira que não aparece mais. Eu queria fazer com o sistema voltasse com as configurações originais.
<BioM29> É possível?
<AldoRaine> vc tentou remover o cairo-dock e o compiz ?
<artefinalistajr> bom
<artefinalistajr> bom dia
<BioM29> já tentei remover sim, mas não adiantou.
<artefinalistajr> preciso iniciar um programa em foco no ubuntu alguem sabe como?
<AldoRaine> BioM29, depois de removido, como ficou?
<AldoRaine> artefinalistajr, como assim ?
<artefinalistajr> eu estou testando um programa de automação comercial... (um caixa mais precisamente)
<BioM29> Depois que removi, Quando eu inicio, o simbolo do compiz fica congelado na tela inicial, e não aparece as barras superior e lateral. Tipo, não dá pra clicar em nada.
<artefinalistajr> e preciso que esse caixa inicie com o ubuntu ja pronto pra usar com teclado reduzido
<artefinalistajr> hã.. sabe os caixas de supermercado?? o programa inicia em tela cheia e com foco pra teclar (no win)
<AldoRaine> BioM29, remove a .config e a .cache e reinicia a sessão
<artefinalistajr> preciso fazer isso no ubuntu
<AldoRaine> entendi artefinalistajr
<AldoRaine> esse software é nativo do Linux? é emulado?
<artefinalistajr> nativo
<AldoRaine> é o stoq ??
<xispirito> em um caixa de supermercado, eu provávelmente usaria um wm em tela cheia, que abrisse o programa desejado e consumisse com os atalhos de teclado para fechar janelas, abrir programas, mudar foco etc .. e claro, se habilitado, sumir com ctrl+alt+del, só deixar os ctrl+alt+F[NUM] para os tty
<sistematico> O proprio ambiente tem essas configurações.
<sistematico> O Unity tem, o Gnome tem tambem, as opções de desabilitar, configurações, teclas de atalho.
<xispirito> mas vai ter mouse?
<xispirito> se sim, precisa sumir com as barras ... o ideal é um wm em tela cheia
<artefinalistajr> sim é isso que preciso...===win em tela cheia e ja focado==== pois so vai usar teclado reduzido
<al4nc4ds> Formulário de cadastro - O verdadeiro cinema
<al4nc4ds> http://www.makingoff.org/forum/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=register
<artefinalistajr> o teclado de caixa nao tem funções como alt+tab por isso a win tem que vir focada
<xispirito> artefinalistajr: dá para fazer isto fácil com xmonad e outros, tiling
<xispirito> artefinalistajr: caso não conheça, http://xmonad.org/
<xispirito> dá fara fazer qualquer coisa imaginável
<artefinalistajr> legal vou ver
<Sorentto> buenas povo! :D
<Sorentto> alguem curte "scriptá" kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> Sorentto: que isto?
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk shell script... mas aportuguesado :D
<murder> Ursinha voce viu o bafafa da bronca que o maintainer do RH levou do Linus?
<Ursinha> não vi não
<murder> haha.
<murder> gotta show you
<murder> pera.
<Ursinha> não sei pq o pessoal dá tanto ibope pras coisas que o linus fala... ele é uma pessoa igual o resto de nós, só é um ótimo programador e tem visão pra certas coisas
<Ursinha> mas ele não tem a razão do universo... :)
<xispirito> Sorentto: ah, eu gosto de "codá" o.0
<Sorentto> to precisando tirar uma duvida quanto ao if.. xispirito = codá = tenso
<murder> nao é ibope.
<Sorentto> hsuahsuahsa
<felipealmeida> ótimo programador de driver né
<murder> a questao nao é o ibope que o Linus falou.
<xispirito> Sorentto: exponha, vamos ver
<murder> e sim o erro de um maintainer alterar um errorcode do kernel e esperar que as aplicacoes que sejam perfeitas
<murder> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1414106
<felipealmeida> mas, devo admitir que estou curioso
<Sorentto> to fazendo um script onde preciso tratar uns erros e o pior seria executar o script no servidor errado
<Sorentto> para isso eu pego o hostname dele e coloco numa variavel
<murder> dê uma lida Ursinha
<xispirito> lol
<murder> é meio homérico o erro do Mauro.
<xispirito> cagou na cabeça do homi
<felipealmeida> na verdade o ibope é pra intolerancia do linux
<Ursinha> não que o linus esteja errado no que ele disse, não está.. aparentemente foi estupidez do cara
<Ursinha> mas o povo dá ibope mesmo por causa do coice, como falou o felipealmeida
<felipealmeida> linus*
<murder> linus é arrogante
<murder> nao há diferença entre ele e jobs.
<murder> mas me parece uma coisa comum no mundo de desenvolvedores do genero
<murder> o andy do minix tambem é assim.
<felipealmeida> vaidade é algo comum infelizmente
<Ursinha> ele tem razão no que disse, eu talvez só dissesse de forma diferente :)
<Sorentto> se alguem tiver como testar as 3 primeiras letras num if eu fico grato. exemplo. [ "$1" = "variavel que tenha as 3 primeiras lestras do host." ] ou atribuir algum numero ao host dai consigo trabalhar com numeros.
<murder> talvez ele tenha sido rude pelo fato do Red Hat ser comercial.
<Ursinha> mas infelizmente tem outra coisa também: as vezes se vc não chuta as pessoas não respeitam
<murder> e pelo erro ser grotesco em uma distribuicao comercial de um software livre.
<murder> que é do proprio linus.
<Ursinha> ele foi rude pq o cara fez uma besteira enorme, e ainda quis dizer que estava certo
<felipealmeida> é, mas vc não xinga a pessoa de idiota
<xispirito> Sorentto: if $1 -eq "suas letras e/ou numeros" ]
<xispirito> não dá?
<murder> Sorentto do que voce precisa meu caro?
<xispirito> aliás
<xispirito> if [ $1 -eq "suas letras e/ou numeros" ]
<sistematico> -eq vai testar toda a expressão.
<Sorentto> entao xispirito.. preciso colocar numa variavel essas 3 letras ou melhor.. pegar o que vem de hostname -s e ficar somente com as 3 primeiras letras
<sistematico> Ele quer testar as 3 primeiras letras.
<murder> [[ "$1" == "dd" ]];
<BioM29> Como eu removo o .config e o .cache?
<murder> ${a:0:3}
<sistematico> uia
<Sorentto> hum... vou testar murder
<xispirito> tinha uma parada com sedf: if [ $1 -eq `sed 0..2 ]
<xispirito> não lembro os parametros
<xispirito> tem que ler man sed
<xispirito> if [ $1 -eq `sed 0..2` ]
<Sorentto> se o sed ajuda tb vou ler.. vlw
<BioM29> AldoRaine, onde vou para remover o .config e o .cache? No terminal?
<murder> Use o substr do BASH
<AldoRaine> sim
<sistematico> murder 1 | xispirito 0
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Sorentto> shuahsa
<xispirito> =D
<mschon> BioM29, rm .config .cache
<xispirito> aconteçe ^^
<mschon> se forem diretorios, vc usa a opcao -r no comando rm
<xispirito> aliás, rm -d ainda existe no Linux?
<sistematico> xispirito: Infelizmente reconheço que o bash expansion do murder, lavou a égua.
<BioM29> ok, já vou tentar aqui.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<xispirito> sistematico: não sou lá o ninja de bash, tenho usado pouco para dizer a verdade
<sistematico> mschon: Assim não funciona.
<sistematico> BioM29: rm -rf ~/.config ~/.cache
<sistematico> Aliás.
<sistematico> BioM29: rm -rf ~/.config/* ~/.cache/*
<murder> $ a=abcde ; echo ${a:0:3}
<murder> abc
<sistematico> BioM29: A melhor coisa que você faz é renomear ao invés de apagar.
<xispirito> u fiz com ak também, uma vez
<xispirito> #eu
<xispirito> mas lembrar disto é osso
<BioM29> sistematico: mas esse comando que passaste é para apagar ou renomear?
<sistematico> xispirito: Compre o livro do Aurélio: "Expressões Regulares: Uma abordagem divertida".
<murder> rm é remover. -r recursivo, -f force, sem questionar.
<sistematico> Eu tenho aqui, você não vai se arrepender.
<xispirito> sistematico: interessante
<sistematico> É o melhor livro que eu já li.
<sistematico> BioM29: rm remove, mv move.
<sistematico> BioM29: mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<Sorentto> murder.. vlw cara.. certinho e sem bugs
<sistematico> BioM29: O .cache pode apagar.
<xispirito> eu agora estou na trip do alan turing, algoritmo inteligente =D
<xispirito> vou precisar de regex, depois
<sistematico> xispirito: Esse tipo de leitura é muito avançada pra mim.
<sistematico> Passo.
<Sorentto> aproveitando que o povo é bom em shell vcs fazem tratamento de erros??? usam 2>> arquivo.log ou algo melhor???
<Sorentto> não é bem tratamento de erros.. é pra facilitar a vida do "programador"
<Sorentto> shauhsua
<xispirito> função() ; if [ $? >= 1 ]; echo "ERRO";
<xispirito> e etc etc
<Sorentto> hum.. isso eu uso no ratorio final... o que eu faço com o 2>> é mandar o erro(seja de sintax ou nao) pra um arquivo de log
<xispirito> Sorentto: pode mandar para o log, mas é opcional
<Sorentto> xispirito de onde vc chamaria essa função? do final do script?
<xispirito> Sorentto: pode se chamar ela ao fim de cada função e/ou comando que você queira tratar o erro
<xispirito> no lugar de um echo, você pode por algo que trate de arrumar o que deu errado
<sistematico> Num é assim 2>>.
<sistematico> Isso tá errado.
<Sorentto> opa... pode me dizer como está errado? pois sempre que dá erros a msg de erro é enviada para um arquivo de log. como faço entao?
<Sorentto> ou o que devo ler?
<BioM29> sistematico, o comando tem de ser feito dentro da pasta do programa ou pode ser no C mesmo?
<sistematico> Sorentto: echo $?
<sistematico> Acho que é isso.
<rcbdesigner> procede produção?? http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/notebook-com-ubuntu-e-mais-caro-que-com-windows-02122012-9.shl
<Sorentto> sim sistematico isso retorna 0 ou 1 sendo zero se está tudo ok e 1 se está errado mas tenta ecolocar echoo "blablaba" 2>> arquivo.log
<rcbdesigner> tentativa desesperada da microsoft impedir a dominação dos pcs pelo linux?
<Sorentto> fala ai rcbdesigner.. tudo certo?
<rcbdesigner> blz Sorentto
<rcbdesigner> leu essa noticia ai?
<rcbdesigner> bom dia pessoal
<Sorentto> vi sim...
<Sorentto> é pra acabar... 50$ a mais...
<xispirito> eu pago
<xispirito> =D
<sistematico> Sorentto: O programa pode retornar acho que uns 200 códigos, não é só 0 e 1.
<rcbdesigner> outra teoria seria a de um usuário linux ter o prazer de formatar uma máquina que tenha windows
<alvaro> Com certeza a Dell, tá recebendo uns "mimos" do tio Bill
<rcbdesigner> comprando o com sistema windows e formatando
<Sorentto> opa... agora interessou.. onde eu acho mais infos sobre isso xispirito
<xispirito> Sorentto: script ou máuinas com Linux?
<Sorentto> shauhsuahashsua maquinas realmente to precisando.. mas agora é script mesmo
<Sorentto> hsuahus
<xispirito> ah, abs guide é uma boa
<xispirito> man bash, man sh ...
<Sorentto> to usando o bash mesmo..
<BioM29> sistematico, tenho de usar esse comando em um local especifico?
<sistematico> BioM29: ~ é um atalho pra pasta do seu usuário.
<Sorentto> xispirito vc sabe se o sort consegue organizar por 2 colunas?
<sistematico> BioM29: Se usar mv ~/.config ~/.config.old pode usar de qualquer lugar.
<sistematico> BioM29: Desde que esteja logado com o seu usuário, não como root.
<Sorentto> a exemplo algo como sort -nk2,4
<sistematico> BioM29: Se estiver logado como root, o comando muda.
<sistematico> BioM29: mv /home/biom29/.config /home/biom29/.config.old
<BioM29> sistematico: não estou como root
<sistematico> BioM29: Se estiver dentro da pasta do usuário, fica mais fácil.
<sistematico> BioM29: cd /home/biom29 && mv .config .config.old
<sistematico> BioM29: Dei o exemplo biom29, mas não sei qual o seu nome de usuário.
<sistematico> BioM29: cd ~ && mv .config .config.old
<sistematico> BioM29: Ou ainda: cd && mv .config .config.old
<xispirito> Sorentto: organizar o que em duas colunas?
<sistematico> Sorentto: Posso perguntar uma coisa?
<xispirito> array_ip={123.456.789.1, 123.456.789.2} ; array_nome={ciclano, fulano} ; echo $nome[1] ip[1]
<xispirito> não lembro exatamente a sintaxe, mas é por ae
<Diniz> existe compatibilidade do ubuntu com corel draw?
<xispirito> echo -e array_nome[1]\t\tarray_ip[1]
<Sorentto> isso exemplo. a coluna 1 ID coluna 2 nome coluna 3 idade coluna 4 xyz... seria organizar pela id e pelo nome ou id e idade..
<BioM29> sistematico: aparece a msg: < mv: impossivel obter estado de ".config": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado>
<Sorentto> mas vou dar uma olhada no array quando voltar do almoço
<Sorentto> vlw xispirito e murder :D
<sistematico> BioM29: ls -A lista as pastas ocultas.
<sistematico> BioM29: pwd te mostra onde você está.
<Sorentto> ou sistematico se quiser deixar a pergunta para daki uns minutos ou em pvt ja respondo.. almoço agora.. fui...
<sistematico> BioM29: Você está no lugar errado, ou a pasta que quer mover não existe.
<sistematico> BioM29: Leia a mensagem de erro e a interprete.
<sistematico> xispirito: Em bash a função não tem (), nem ;
<sistematico> funcao { }
<sistematico> Array tambem não é assim.
<sistematico> Esse simbolo de {} é pra função e pra proteger a variavel.
<xispirito> sistematico: em função tem ()
<xispirito> pelo menos eu sempre usei
<xispirito> para chamar, não
<xispirito> só para declarar
<xispirito> quanto a array, eu não me lembro
<sistematico>  Pode até usar () mas se for vazio, nem precisa.
<xispirito> de repende é só array_nome= "item_um, item_dois"
<xispirito> ou array_nome = "item_um","item_dois"
<sistematico> arr=("um","dois","tres")
<sistematico> Acho que é assim.
<xispirito> eu não lembro mesmo xD
<Ernandes> acabou?
<BioM29> sistematico: estou em /home. Talvez não tenha mais os programas, mas de qualquer forma o SO ainda continua travado.
<sistematico> BioM29: Você está na pasta errada.
<sistematico> BioM29: Definitivamente não leu ou não entendeu o que eu escrevi.
<sistematico> BioM29: A sua pasta HOME, não é /home/
<sistematico> BioM29: A sua pasta HOME, é ~ ou /home/usuario onde usuario é seu nome de usuario.
<BioM29> sim, eu percebi.
<sistematico> BioM29: Se você digitar cd ou cd ~, vai para a sua pasta.
<BioM29> sistematico: Sim, eu percebi.
<sistematico> Ok.
<BioM29> sistematico: já estava nela.
<sistematico> A .config fica dentro da sua pasta(ou ficava).
<sistematico> ~/.config
<sistematico> BioM29: Qual a versão do Ubuntu que você está usando?
<BioM29> sistematico: 12.10
<sistematico> BioM29: Apague tudo dentro da pasta ~/.cache/ e renomeie a sua pasta ~/.config/ novamente, faça logout e login.
<sistematico> Se o erro persistir, expurgue o compiz e reinstale.
<sistematico> BioM29: Certo?
<BioM29> sistematico, ok, vou ver.
<sistematico> Em último caso, um workaround seria desativar o Compiz, se nada disso resolver.
<sistematico> Sei lá, eu detesto Compiz =]
<BioM29> sistematico: tou vendo que não presta mesmo.
<xispirito> BioM29: eu gosto de wm simples
<xispirito> que faz o que tem que fazer e pronto
<xispirito> sem frecurada e etc
<xGrind> xfce \o
<xispirito> eu até ponho umas frecuras tipo medidor de cpu, de memória .. mas coisa bem simples mesmo
<BioM29> xispirito: tou vendo que é melhor simples mesmo.
<xispirito> BioM29: eu cheguei a isto aqui
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/240767
<xispirito> depois de anos testando quase tudo que era ambiente
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> xispirito: Seu wm é horrível.
<xispirito> =D
<sistematico> heh
<BioM29> xispirito: gostei.
<sistematico> Anos 80 style.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<xispirito> eu gosto assim
<sistematico> Simples é uma coisa, feio é outra.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<xispirito> mas beleza é relativo
<xispirito> depende dos olhos de quem vê
 * xispirito muaaa um poeta
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pra min um unity customisado resolve...tira as coisas que deixam pesado blur dock efeitos transição pronto ta bom demais
<Ursinha> não tem como desativar o compiz no unity....
<BioM29> sistematico: eu desinstalei o compiz e reiniciei. Ele tá funcionando "quase" normal. faltam apenas as barras superior e lateral que ainda não aparecem.
<sistematico> ElementaryOS é muito bonito.
<xGrind> viram isso? http://www.forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3638&p=35334#p35332
<xGrind> Canonical desenvolve seu próprio cliente social, o Friends
<xispirito> que site é este? 0.0
<xispirito> tem árvore de natal, estrelinha e é lilás com rosa
 * xispirito quase ficou cego
<xGrind> kk
<xispirito> não, sério, o ubuntu está virando coisa de velha gorda
<xispirito> agora eu assustei
<xGrind> xispirito: olhae. simplicidade :D
<xGrind> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-27-12-2012-132913.php
<Ursinha> achei feio
<Ursinha> parem de ficar aqui só falando mal do ubuntu poxa
<Ursinha> pra que vcs ficam aqui então, me digam?
<xispirito> xGrind: ficou legal
<Ursinha> critica construtiva é sempre bem vinda, mas todo dia eu venho ler aqui e vcs tão falando mal
<xispirito> Ursinha: mes pelo amor, lilás com roxe de estrelinha?
<xispirito> #roxo
<xispirito> dai forçou a barra
<Ursinha> o meu ubuntu não tem nada disso... e eu só mudei o papel de parede
<xGrind> da versão 12.04 eu falo bem, mas da 12.10 não tem como falar bem. todo mundo sabe que está instável ainda
<Ursinha> estou usando o 12.10 desde antes de sair
<Ursinha> e está estável
<xGrind> o.O
<Ursinha> o 12.04 tem mais tempo, é óbvio que está mais estável... e isso não significa que o 12.10 não esteja
<xispirito> porque não deixam o ubuntu cinza escuro com laranja?
<Ursinha> ele tem os problemas dele, mas não está abandonado.. que é o que o povo gosta de ficar falando por ai
<xispirito> ia ficar mais agradável
<Ursinha> xispirito, pq tem designers que sabem melhor do que eu
<Ursinha> ou vc
<Ursinha> :)
<xispirito> estou vendop, todo mundo odeia o visual =D
<Ursinha> eu não odeio, logo o que vc falou não vale :)
<xispirito> todo mundo acha um horror
<xispirito> ah mas você é você, é diferente ^^
<Ursinha> eu não acho... continuo falando :)
<Ursinha> eu e um monte de gente
<Ursinha> gosto é gosto
<Ursinha> e ainda bem que dá pra mudar
<xispirito> Ursinha: sem brincadeira, me dá dor de cabeça aquele roxo e rosa
<xGrind> xispirito: coisa de velha gorda? kk
<xispirito> é, daquelas que usa vestidão e come duas caixa de bombom e um pote de sorvete na tarde, em uma sentada, ouvindo mpusica de depressão e navegando em rede social escrevendo poema e mandando recadinho colorido -.-
<Ursinha> tsc
<xGrind> eu não falo mal do Ubuntu. usei xubuntu por 3 anos e gosto dele. só acho que lançam as coisas sem testar, por isso fica essa bagunça
<xGrind> mas eu tava vendo o Ubuntu como era no começo. que coisa horrorosa ;x. era feio hein kk
<xGrind> hoje ta bonitinho
<xispirito> eu achava bonito até ali pelo nove ou dez
<xispirito> antes de ficar um roxume a tela de carregamento do sistema
<xGrind> o 9.10 começou a ficar bom. mas colocaram roxo vovó mafalda , dai ficou meio estranho. se colocasse azul com preto, ou cinza escuro tipo do xubuntu, dai ficaria legal
<xispirito> cinze escuro com laranja ia ser bom
<xispirito> ia ficar com identidade e algo menos vovó gorda
<xGrind> uhum
<Ursinha> lançam as coisas sem testar? vc não sabe o que está falando :)
<Ursinha> claramente não acompanha nada, só faz coro com quem mete o pau sem saber de nada :)
<Ursinha> lista de email ubuntu-quality, canal #ubuntu-quality
<Ursinha> acompanha isso por um ciclo
<Ursinha> ai sim vc vai ter base pra falar alguma coisa
<Ursinha> só uma dica, hehe
<Ursinha> inclusive vai poder acompanhar a chamada de testes, e fazer alguma coisa de fato ao inves de ficar só reclamando depois que a release sair :)
<xispirito> eu não tenho nada demais contra o ubuntu, só tinha que pegar os designers, amarrar as pernas em um trator e puxar pela rua
<xispirito> fora isto, nada
<xGrind> eu ajudo nos testes do Mageia
<Ursinha> que bom pra eles :)
<Ursinha> agora não diga que não testam antes de lançar, vc realmente não sabe o que está falando :)
<Ursinha> eu sou da seguinte opinião: se vc não tem uma opinião util, critica construtiva, melhor não falar nada
<Ursinha> é uma coisa boa pra toda vida, essa
<Ursinha> ficar falando mal pra fazer assunto não é saudável
<xispirito> eu dei meus dois centavos, cinza com laranja ia atrair usuários
<Ursinha> xispirito, pq vc não cria um tema e disponibiliza?
<Ursinha> ai vc ve a adoção
<xispirito> porque eu não sou do time de desenvolvimento da canonical, e nem uso ubuntu
<xispirito> e nem gnome
<Ursinha> e vem aqui falar que o que tem hoje é de tia velha, sendo que vc nem usa? :)
<Ursinha> vcs são engraçados :)
<xispirito> eu não sou tia velha, dae não uso \o/
<Ursinha> eu não tenho nada contra tias velhas, mas não sou também e uso :)
<xGrind> Ursinha: mas falar que o tema do Ubuntu parece de tia velha, é uma critica construtiva nao é?
<Ursinha> não, critica construtiva é dizer o pq
<Ursinha> e dizer o que faria melhor
<Ursinha> isso sim
<xispirito> porque é roxo com rosa e lilás, fofo, cheio de meiguras
<Ursinha> falar que é de tia velha e xingar o tempo no elevador tem o mesmo efeito: nenhum
<xGrind> ue, mudar um pouco o tema . simples
<Ursinha> essa é a opinião dele ué
<Ursinha> por causa disso vai ter que mudar o default pra todo mundo?
<Ursinha> não faz sentido nenhum
<Ursinha> quero ver o motivo real
<Ursinha> o motivo real dele
<Ursinha> só pq ele não gosta não é o bastante
<xispirito> Ursinha: o motivo é este dae, quanto ao tema, todo mundo que conheço, vai lá e muda, "porque é um horror" eles dizem
<xispirito> e macho unix nem a pau usa um sistema rosa
<Ursinha> porque é um horror não é suficiente.../
<xispirito> o.0
<Ursinha> hahahahaha...
<Ursinha> aham
<BioM29> sistematico: consegui resolver meu problema.
<Ursinha> as pessoas que conheço gostam do unity
<Ursinha> gostam da cor também
<Ursinha> no máximo mudam o papel de parede
<BioM29> sistematico: o SO voltou com as config originais.
<Ursinha> espaço amostral por espaço amostral....
<xispirito> bom, acho que vivemos em ciclos de pessoas diferentes ...
<xispirito> Ursinha:
<Ursinha> pois é, esse é meu ponto :)
<Ursinha> o meu espaço não é melhor que o seu nem vice-versa
<Ursinha> então por isso preciso de um motivo real
<Ursinha> objetivo
<Ursinha> "um horror" não serve
<xispirito> mas é o que eu vejo, "horrível"
<xispirito> não tenho outra palavra para descrever
<Ursinha> "o contraste é ruim, atrapalha ler" ou "as bordas das janelas ficam indistintas, é dificil navegar"
<Ursinha> isso sim são bons motivos
<Ursinha> o resto é gosto
<Ursinha> estou ensinando a fazer criticas uteis, e não só ficar reclamandinho por ai, o que não resolve nada e só perturba :)
<xispirito> Ursinha: mas fazendo roxo, eu chuto por cima que espanta uns 20% de possíveis usuários, no mínimo
<xGrind> é muito Hannah Montana Linux
<xGrind> zuando kk
<Ursinha> usuário não deixa de usar por causa da cor... é só falar pra ele, "olha, vc muda aqui", e pronto, o problema vai embora
<xispirito> mas ainda sim é roxo, o site é roxo, a empresa é roxo ... dá vergonha
<xispirito> huaehuea
<Ursinha> por isso que eu trabalho nela e vc não :)
<Ursinha> eu não penso assim :)
<xispirito> "qual sistema você usa?", "ubuntu", "aquele roxo e rosa?" huaehueahua"
<xispirito> no meu ciclo de pessoas é assim
<Ursinha> eu só sinto muito por pessoas que deixam de aproveitar as facilidades todas de um SO por causa da cor.... tenho pena mesmo
<Ursinha> até pq cor é só mudar
<Ursinha> mas cada um cada um, como diria o velho sábio
<xispirito> ok então, assunto tema encerrado, agora vamos ao do xGrind, estabilidade
<Ursinha> vamos ver, a ultima vez que eu tive um crash aqui..... hm.... há 2 meses, quando não tinha lançado ainda? :)
<Ursinha> xispirito, como vc vai falar de estabilidade de um sistema que não usa? :)
<Ursinha> não tem como
<xispirito> Ursinha: sério, pergunto sério sem trollagem.. o ubuntu tem um plano para releases futuros ou é um campo de testes adoidado?
<Ursinha> xispirito, claro que tem, sempre teve... se vc procurar saber, vai ver
<Ursinha> mas tem que procurar saber... especular de fora é facil
<xispirito> a cada release muda uma coisa que já tinha mudado no release anterior .. porque do dez ao doze, foi assim
<Ursinha> me de quatro exemplos
<xispirito> ah, dai forçou a mente
<Ursinha> um por release :)
<xispirito> já não uso a tempos
<Ursinha> ué, mas não é tão obvio?
<xispirito> não, não é, são coisas internas do sistema, não ícone roxo
<Ursinha> e como vc sabe que mudaram essas coisas tão internas se vc não usa?
<xispirito> porque eu tentei usar, dae desisti
<alvaro> 0.0
<xGrind> Eu uso Xubuntu as vezes e coloquei o 12.10 esses dias e toda hora aparecia aquele apport. Aquele esquema de notificação na bandeja do sistema não funciona, mas mesmo assim colocaram nessa nova versao. Alacarte não funciona, criador de disco de inicialização não funciona
<xGrind> dai voltei pro 12.04. Mas se é tão testado antes de lançarem, como não viram isso?
<Ursinha> xGrind, vc deveria saber que por mais que se teste um sistema, é impossivel testar em todos os hardwares
<Ursinha> talvez se vc tivesse reportado os bugs ao inves de simplesmente ignora-los, teria ajudado a todo mundo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> cada hardware o sistema se comporta de forma diferente, no meu sistema funciona tudo isso ai só não funciona bem o unity, mas eu mecho um pouquinho na configuração e fica de boa
<Ursinha> agora dizer que não há testes pq não funcionou no seu é meio tenso...
<xGrind> e quem disse que não reportei? eu não desinstalo o apport, como alguns blogs recomendam
<Ursinha> eu reportei os bugs que achei no meu, e por isso agora funciona
<Ursinha> xGrind, que bug vc encontrou?
<xGrind> criador de disco de inicialização, alacarte, thunar
<xispirito> uma vez eu vi no ubuntu um mysql imortal
<xispirito> pkill, kill, HUP, tudo .. imortal
<xispirito> as vezes morria, mas voltava a vida
<xispirito> foi a única vez na vida que vi isto
<Ursinha> xGrind, vc reportou o bug no launchpad?
<Ursinha> xispirito, podia ter algum watchdog levantando o serviço
<xGrind> Ursinha: é no kernel 3.7 que o i386 foi retirado ?
<Ursinha> xGrind, não tenho idéia
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, 3.8
<xGrind> Ursinha: reportei por um comando do proprio ubuntu, que nao me lembro agora
<xispirito> no kde do ubutnu, não lembro qual, mas era recente, o bug reporta crasheava, tinha bug o.0
<xGrind> Ctrl-Alt-Del: hmm. é que li que o Xubuntu 12.10 era a ultima versao   q teria i386
<xispirito> aliás, kubuntu
<xispirito> bug no bug report /o\
<Ursinha> vcs por um acaso são desenvolvedores?
<xGrind> começando :D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xGrind, então é pq o ubuntu 13 já vai vir com o kernel 3.8
<xGrind> Ctrl-Alt-Del: os caras jã sabiam dessa retirada então, pq acho que é no release notes do Xubuntu 12.10 que mostra isso.
<Ursinha> quando vc desenvolve, aprende que o impossivel acontece
<Ursinha> e não é por relaxo seu
<Ursinha> é pq computação não é uma ciencia exata, hehe
<alvaro> olha só o que encontrei muito bizarro mesmo http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=pt&u=http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/3-linux-distros-that-you-might-never.html&usg=ALkJrhi9JPD6SLh_idwSLhGdUTk405jlAw
<xispirito> Ursinha: eu desenvolvo algumas coisas
<alvaro> que loucura
<Ursinha> se vcs fossem desenvolvedores, saberiam que encontrar um bug não significa que o sistema está todo bugado
<xispirito> Ursinha: o que estamos querendo dizer é:
<Ursinha> eu prefiro acreditar que vcs só não tem o conhecimento
<xispirito> menu > alacarte > crash
<xGrind> alvaro: Hannah Montana. vc quer oq tb? kk . quem vai usar isso?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Ursinha, definitivamente computação NÃO é uma ciência exata
<Ursinha> Ctrl-Alt-Del, :)
<xispirito> não tem como não ver em um teste, pelo amor de deus
<alvaro> olha o outro
<Ursinha> xispirito, depende muito do problema
<Ursinha> isso que estou falando
<Ursinha> um desenvolvedor sabe isso
<xispirito> se o sistema estiver instalado ok, com hardware ok .. tem que funcionar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, se fosse tão simples assim aheuhaeuhaeuaheue era tão bom ser programador
<Ursinha> xispirito, sim, mas tem bugs que são indetectaveis até que determinada configuração exista
<Ursinha> pois é!
<Ursinha> o que o Ctrl-Alt-Del falou :)
<Ursinha> xGrind, eu nem vi o link do cara, mas por favor, dá pra parar com isso?
<xispirito> sim, eu sei disto, me refiro a instalar > abrir e crash
<Ursinha> se não gosta do ubuntu não usa, é simples
<xispirito> sem configuração alterada
<Ursinha> xispirito, novamente, depende de um monte de fatores
<Ursinha> eu achei um bug no kernel aqui na minha maquina que foi o fim do mundo
<xispirito> ok, vocês são tendenciosos e não querem discutir, beleza, estão no seu direito =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, vai dizer que tua distro não quebra nada tudo funciona perfeito pra sempre?
<Ursinha> eu estou discutindo, vc que quer que eu aceite o que está dizendo apenas :)
<Ursinha> alias, discutir é exatamente o que estou fazendo :)
<xispirito> Ursinha: querba as vezes, faz parte
<Ursinha> pois é, faz parte
<Ursinha> agora pq quando a sua distro quebra faz parte, e quando o ubuntu quebra é pq é uma porcaria... não faz sentido
<Ursinha> isso é ser tendencioso
<xispirito> eu não disse que é uma porcaria em momento algum
<Ursinha> a unica coisa que eu sei é que quando uma coisa é testada ela é arrumada
<xispirito> só disse que o tema é horroroso
<xispirito> e que muda um monte de coisa a cada release
<Ursinha> ainda bem que muda, senão não faria sentido ter outra release.... :)
<xispirito> -.-
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, é pq tu nunca usou archlinux ahuehaue lá no arch muda coisa da manhã pra tarde aheuaheueahuae
<xispirito> desisto, temos ponto de vista muito diferentes =D
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<Ursinha> vc quer me convencer do seu, e isso não vai acontecer :)
<xispirito> e nem você do seu =D
<Ursinha> eu não quero te convencer do meu, quero apenas que o ouça
<xispirito> sim, eu ouvi
<xispirito> aliás, li
<Ursinha> não faz sentido convencer as pessoas do meu, pra mim o importante é entender pq as pessoas tem pontos de vista diferentes do meu
<Ursinha> eu aprendo muito com isso
<xispirito> algumas coisas concordo, outras não
<Ursinha> por isso batalho pra discussão ser objetiva
<Ursinha> falar que é de tia velha eu jogo pra /dev/null, pq isso é opinião pessoal sem fundamento
<Ursinha> mas se vc me disser o pq,  eu sou toda ouvidos, sempre :)
<xispirito> mas é claro que tem fundamento, minha opinião de que é de tia gorda deriva da aparencia do sistema que, aos meus olhos, lembra uma baita tia gorda
<xispirito> então, eu não sou o úico, tem uma boa parcela que olha e "blaaah, coisa feia de tia gorda"
<Ursinha> isso pra mim e nada é a mesma coisa
<xispirito> pois é =D
<Ursinha> não pq ignoro sua opinião, mas pq não consigo tirar nada de objetivo dela pra melhorar
<Ursinha> que deveria ser o objetivo de reclamar: fazer as coisas melhores
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, :*
<Ursinha> mas tem gente que reclama por esporte :)
<Ursinha> não to dizendo que é o seu caso
<Ursinha> mas que existe muito
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, oi senhor, alias, gostaria de pedir que vc desse uma força nas conversas chat uol aí que tão acontecendo todo dia
<xispirito> nah, eu dei uma opinião construtiva dae, que seria legal cinza e laranja
<xispirito> não que tenham que fazer
<xispirito> só opinião
<Ursinha> isso foi legal
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, uhum ...
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, vejo que vc está nelas quase sempre... por favor, não faça isso
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ja viu isso? http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/dell-ou-hell.html
<xispirito> na verdade é o vitorlobo que puxa assunto ...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, tao vendendo notebook's dell com ubuntu mais caro do que com windows
<Ursinha> a culpa é de todo mundo, quem puxa assunto e quem continua o assunto :)
<vitorlobo> xispirito, toma :P
<xispirito> =(
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, melhor ficar na sua :)
<xispirito> vitorlobo: toma
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  tomei
<Ursinha> só falando que não é pra fazer isso aqui, e que se eu entrar aqui outro dia e vir que de madrugada aconteceu isso de novo, vou banir todo mundo que estava no meio
<Ursinha> e não vai ter choradeira depois
<Ursinha> certo?
<xispirito> Ursinha: e o que aconteçeu?
<murder> Ursinha por que é tao burocratico receber o ubuntu membership?
<murder> Ursinha falo mais sobre 'recomendações'.
<murder> quando se já tem background.
<Ursinha> murder, não é burocrático, vc precisa provar que tem contribuição constante
 * vitorlobo quem foi q disse mesmo  Ursinha pegava leve nntp ?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<murder> Ursinha eu tenho contribuição antes de existir o membership, achei um insulto ter que chamar recomendações.
<Ursinha> não é insulto, se vc contribuiu então é fácil provar ué :)
<Ursinha> o lance das recomendações é que vc precisa provar que contribuiu
<Ursinha> e se vc contribuiu no ubuntu, certamente pessoas sabem disso
<murder> me disseram que é requirement ter testimonial
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  mas em....q q tu acha dessa da dell?
<Ursinha> se não sabem tem algo errado
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, eu não tenho opinião, não sei pq isso acontece
<Ursinha> quer dizer, deve ser pq a microsoft dá dinheiro pra essas patifarias... esse tipo de coisa acontece mesmo
<murder> isso da Dell acontece porque a Dell compra X licenças do Windows e uma delas está sendo jogada no lixo quando se instala Ubuntu.
<murder> ou seja, é dinheiro jogado fora.
<Ursinha> murder, faz parte... se vc contribui e as pessoas conhecem vc, os testimonials são naturais de conseguir
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, eles tao dizendo que o valor está maior pq a mão-de-obra para instalar o Ubuntu é cara.....pq é mais difícil
<Ursinha> migué hein
<vitorlobo> né
<Ursinha> até minha vó instala o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> :(
<Ursinha> (mesmo(
<Ursinha> )
<xispirito> lol
<vitorlobo> safadesa po
<vitorlobo> 50 dólares mais caro
<vitorlobo> do que a licensa windows basic
<vitorlobo> q custa 300 conto
<kellyane>  /join #nick Kessyaluvec
<murder> Ursinha eu nao participo socialmente da comunidade Ubuntu, sou mais ativo individualmente, dificilmente alguém saberá o que já fiz a não ser por historico de karma no launchpad.
<Ursinha> murder, se vc participa, interage com alguém
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, isso ai foi só polêmica foi uma promoção que a dell fez que era pra um modelo especifico que tinha windows
<Ursinha> não tem como contribuir de jeito nenhum sem interagir
<Ursinha> com outros desenvolvedores, tradutores, documentadores, que seja
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que acabou ficando mais barato que com windows
<murder> Ursinha não interagi com ninguém até hoje, principalmente em tradução
<Ursinha> murder, não tem como, principalmente se for tradução em pt_br
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, promoção? agora q boiei, promoção q vende notebook com ubuntu mais caro?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Ursinha> murder, vc tem que solicitar revisão, e aí interage
<murder> ah.
<murder> mas eu não posso pedir recomendação pra alguém por isso.
<xispirito> promoção, 5% mais caro, só hoje o.0
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, a promoção era pro modelo com windows e não pro modelo com linux ai durante o periodo da promoção com windows tava mais barato
<xispirito> aaaaa taaaaa
<Ursinha> murder, estou dizendo assim, se vc participa das traduções há bastante tempo, então vem interagindo com o time de tradução, pq em pt_BR é exigido que as traduções passem por revisão
<murder> Ursinha sim. o máximo de interação indireta que já tive foi revisar traduções.
<Ursinha> murder, vc é revisor?
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  onde diz isso? n foi isso q li a respeito rs..inclusive n falou nada sobre promoção
<kellyane> buribu: :)
<murder> bem, se o launchpad pede pra eu revisar traduções, devo ser entao?
<murder> é disso que estou falando Ursinha .
<murder> eu não sei o que eu sou pra comunidade Ubuntu.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, por isso que o nome disso é sensacionalismo e não reportagem =D
<Ursinha> murder, vc chegou a procurar alguém sobre isso?
<murder> Ursinha não.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, ocultam-se faos pra se ganhar audiencia
<murder> eu simplesmente comecei a traduzir há 3 anos atras.
<Ursinha> murder, mas o ubuntu é uma comunidade, como vc esperava participar sem saber como? :)
<murder> depois de um tempo passei a receber pedidos de revisão.
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  pode ser mas tbm pode n ser. Lucra Brasil n existe de hoje amigo
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, vc sabe disso
<Ursinha> murder, ser um ubuntu member significa ser parte da comunidade ubuntu, do produto final ubuntu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, eu sei... mas nesse caso não foi
<xispirito> teve uma reportagem uma vez que disse: "microsoft é a maior contribuidora para o kernel linux", só não explicava que eles erraram mais de cinquenta vezes para conseguir colocar um driver para funcionar
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  e se for, pq a dell se prenunciou dizendo que de fato tem um custo caro na mao de obra de instalação do ubuntu?
<Ursinha> eu concordo com o Ctrl-Alt-Del, povo gosta muito de fazer sensacionalismo com o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  n faz o menor sentido
<xispirito> e e era um único driver
<buribu> oies kellyane
<Ursinha> murder, qual seu nick no launchpad?
<murder> Ursinha a minha intenção não foi ter um geek-pride @ubuntu.com, pois isso nem existia, foi de traduzir documentações
<murder> mdiniz Ursinha .
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, pois faz assim entra no site da dell AGORA pega la os preços e compara ai depois volta aqui e diz como foi
<Ursinha> murder, nem pensei isso de geek-pride, só estava dizendo o pq existe isso de membership
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del,  falando em preço http://zareason.com/shop/Laptops/
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, isso que é........como dizer....
<vitorlobo> democrático rs
<vitorlobo> vc monta com versoes de s.o linux
<vitorlobo> ou se preferir sem
<vitorlobo> sem s.o
<vitorlobo> com ou sem
<murder> Ursinha eu era do time do emesene com traduções e passei a traduzir outros releases pro Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> o preço fica ótimo
<murder> foi assim que tudo começou
<vitorlobo> murder, cai em cima do time de traduções do codeblocks po....ainda n tem ...seja pioneiro
<vitorlobo> :P
<buribu> e como as coisas vão terminar?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, não ta muito diferente dos preços da dell não...sendo que adell tem mais credibilidade
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, vc ta louco?
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, so pode estar brincando
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, modelo mais barato dai ta custando 700 dolates aproximadamente 1500 reais fora impostos
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, obviamente que n estou calculando chegando aqui...pq IPI aqui é desumano
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> na dell voce comprar pela mesma configuração ja com impostos e tudo por 1600 1700
<murder> Ursinha enfim, o que naturalmente gostaria de saber é se realmente preciso de recomendações
<xispirito> com impostio vai só a uns 2500 =D
<Ursinha> murder, precisa sim, faz parte do processo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, então não compare pq o que me interessa é o preço final quando chega na minha mão
<murder> desisto então
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, to tomando como referencia como seria se vc comprace fora ou alguém lhe trouxesse de presente pq ai n paga ipi, icms etc
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, ainda sim seriam 1500 reais so de 100 a 200 reais a menos que um dell comprado aqui com garantia daqui
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não compensa
<xispirito> é uma piada você ter que pagar imposto sobre o que você traz de fora das fromteiras .. não?
<Ursinha> murder, não faz muito sentido... mas tudo bem
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xispirito, isso sim
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mas ainda sim é valido...pq preço de revenda parece n ter regulamento..aumentam 10x se quiserem..coisa q o wallmart vive fazendo
<murder> meus caros, por gentileza mantenham o topico do canal que é suporte ao Ubuntu.
<xispirito> vai começar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vitorlobo, acho que voce não sabe muito de preço...
<vitorlobo> Ctrl-Alt-Del, ainda bem q vc só acha rs
<Ursinha> gente, por favor
<Ursinha> Ctrl-Alt-Del, eu se fosse vc pulava desse barco o quanto antes... :)
 * vitorlobo -.-"
<Ursinha> essas são as regras, queridos...
<Ursinha> não gostou, /part :)
<Ursinha> é muito simples, comissário
<xispirito> Ursinha: vai acabar com o canal, denovo =D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Ursinha, kkkkkkkkkk já tava de saida mesmo vou ali me preparar pra viajar =**
<Ursinha> xispirito, o que está acabando com o canal são as conversas offtopic e falta de respeito
<Ursinha> que não sei se vcs tem lido por ai o quanto tem falado mal daqui por conta disso
<vitorlobo> falta de respeito eu concordo
<vitorlobo> :P
<xispirito> teve uma época que se fisesse som o irc, fazia som de grilo
<xispirito> de vento, poruqe não tinha ninguém
<Ursinha> melhor ecoar o silencio do que falta de educação
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<vitorlobo> xispirito, som de grilo foi ótimo
<Ursinha> as pessoas estão indo embora por causa dessas coisas que vcs andam fazendo
<xispirito> =D
<xGrind> Ursinha: mas acho que falta um pouco de educação nos Hangout tb hein.
<Ursinha> recebo reclamação todo dia
<xispirito> mas eu trato todos com cortesia e parcimonia =D
<Ursinha> aham
<xGrind> já vi nego reclamando do tanto de palavrão que se fala ali
<Ursinha> xGrind, o hangout é uma iniciativa do ubuntu-br-sc, reclame com eles...
<Ursinha> aqui no canal, que é do ubuntu-br, eu estou falando que não pode ser assim
<xispirito> xGrind: vai pro sol ...
<xispirito> huaahuaeuhaehuaehu
<Ursinha> xispirito, quantos anos vc tem?
<xispirito> vários
<murder> voce está incitando o processo xispirito .
<xispirito> murder: desculpe, não entendi
<Ursinha> o murder disse claramente onde eu estava querendo chegar
<vitorlobo> fui no site da dell....e ainda continuo sem entender. Diz que notebook com ubuntu, você economiza 50 reais. Como assim? se o Windows basico original custa 300, sem ele vc economiza 50?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, manda email pra dell perguntando...
<Ursinha> a gente aqui não tem a minima idéia
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, verdade
<sistematico> alas
<xispirito> mas é porque eles compram licenças a cinquenta de certo
<xispirito> em quantidade
<xispirito> ou a cem, digamos
<xispirito> e eles não vão te dar todo o desconto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkkkkkkk continua não sabendo nada sobre preços cara é óbvio que pra dell não custa 300 reais custa bem menos!
<vitorlobo> mas quem paga por isso é o consumidor? n faz sentido isso abater no preço de quem compra... alias, nem é justo
<Ursinha> pq vcs não mandam email pra dell e resolvem o impasse?
<vitorlobo> mas deixa....de justiça tamos cheios rs
<sistematico> A moça acabou falar do off-topic.
<sistematico> Se situa né pessoal?
<Ursinha> isso não tem nada a ver com o ubuntu e acho que o resto do pessoal deve estar achando essa conversa enfadonha
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> fora que tem o custo da equipe que testa avalia instala o ubuntu nas máquinas e dão suporte por 1 ano!
<vitorlobo> sistematico, falando nisso
<vitorlobo> sistematico, so por curiosidade vc é op?
<vitorlobo> sistematico, pq aquele dia, tu viu oq fizeram contigo?
<vitorlobo> eu fiquei me pergntando se vc tava dormindo
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, ele só não foi idiota igual quem fez o que fez pra ele
<Ursinha> as providencias foram tomadas
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, vc viu?
<Ursinha> chega disso agora... questões sobre ubuntu, por favor
<Ursinha> alguém tem alguma?
<xGrind> Ursinha: existe aluma wiki ensinando a criar ppa?
<Ursinha> deve ter, perai
<xispirito> comprar computadores com ubuntu é offtopic?
<Ursinha> xGrind, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Ursinha> xGrind, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<Ursinha> xispirito, discutir o preço de licença microsoft é
<xispirito> nossa, está ficando complicado manter uma conversa
<xispirito> depois eu volto
<Ursinha> vou te falar hein
<Ursinha> xGrind, esses links aí devem ser suficientes pra começar
<xGrind> Ursinha: vlw ;D
<Ursinha> :)
<Sorentto> vortei... boa tarde a todos... :D vamos pros testes...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  olha que legal...tao tentando fazer uma Nixie br... rs http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HSlRhC0V0Y8
<vitorlobo> até botaram o nome pixie
<vitorlobo> algo assim
<vitorlobo> axo q ela ta falando do ubuntu ae
<vitorlobo> ou kubuntu
<Ursinha> legal
<Ursinha> :)
<vitorlobo> peach rs
<murder> qual a configuração minima pra rodar o 12.10 Ursinha ?
<murder> alguem sabe me responder?
<Sorentto> eu apoio o pedido do murder.. tb to inderessado em saber
<Sorentto> :D
<Ursinha> murder, 1gb de ram e pelo menos 5gb de disco
<Ursinha> eu coloco pelo menos 10gb no /
<hggdh> para *testes*, eu rodo com uma única particao de 8G. Mas é apertado
<Ursinha> o hggdh é uma pessoa excelente pra responder isso :)
<Sorentto> Ursinha é melhor separar / da home?
<Sorentto> partição
<hggdh> Sorentto: permite que reinstales o sistema (/) sem destruir teus dados
<mschon> Recomendo q use LVM
<hggdh> todos os meus laptops tem /home separado por isto (e em todos já fui forçado a reinstallar o sistema)
<hggdh> LVM realmente ajuda
<Sorentto> hum
<Sorentto> eu tinha lido ja alguma coisa e uns colegas tb tinha comentado,,, realmente ter de resintalar total é froid...
<Ursinha> eu separo...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, vc q é mais por dentro do assunto, me diz uma coisa....é muito comum livros de instalação mais avançada do Linux e em especial guia foca, ou livros que remetem a preparatório LPIC alegarem que é importante reservar um espaço em partição para boot, swap,. home e root. Entretanto, muito usuário ainda resiste alegando que não faz sentido reservar para boot ou swap pq dizem n fazer a menor diferença exceto para computadores mais ant
<vitorlobo> igos
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  vc compartilha da mesma opinião ou nem?
<xGrind> LVM?
<mschon> ahahhaha... ninguem cria separado... ate perder a particao e ter q reinstalar tudo
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, eu separo desse jeito aí, boot, swap, home e /
<mschon> pra comecar... se vc nao tiver o /boot separado nao pode usar LVM
<xGrind> mas oq é esse LVM?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, :)
<buribu> eu nao usaria lvm
<mschon> swap eh absolutamente necessario!!!! Mas se vc tiver uns 8GB de memoria e nao usar maquina virtual (virtualbox) ou algo assim nao ha necessidade do uso da swap... mas eh sempre bom ter pq alguns programas a utilizam para liberar memoria principal
<mschon> pq nao buribu  ?
<buribu> pq se vc tem 2 hds
<casa> buribu,
<buribu> montados juntos por exemplo
<buribu> quer dizer
<buribu> se vc tiver problema em 1
<vitorlobo> mschon, n faz tempo q ouvi algúem aqui dizendo q para maquinas potentes..digamos q com 8gb de ram, swap n tem a menor necessidade
<Ursinha> xGrind, é isso aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<buribu> ai jah era
<buribu> eh de se nao tiver memoria virtual
<vitorlobo> mschon, mas axo q depende do tipo de uso do aparelho....algumas vezes mesmo em um pc mais potente, existirá um precesso q deixa ele sobrecarregado..ou quase isso...eu axo
<buribu> dah pra faze-la num arquivo
<mschon> vitorlobo, nao tem mesmo... mas eu tenho um servidor aqui com banco de dados progress... e eh particularidade deste banco usar uma parte da SWAP para manter as libs q ele precisa estarem carregadas... mas como ele nao as usa direto, ele as carrega em swap liberando a memoria do sistema
<buribu> o desempenho eh menor
<buribu> mas...
<xGrind> e oq vcs acham de limpar o /tmp a cada boot? ajuda no desempenho?
<mschon> no final das contas... o uso da swap compromete a performance do SO, mas a falta dela qdo vc tem um sistema q consome muita memoria vai causar despejo de memoria e consequentemente um travamento ou kernel panic
<mschon> xGrind, nao... apenas espaco em disco
<vitorlobo> xGrind, mas geralmente isso n acontece automaticamente?
<vitorlobo> o /tmp n é limpo pelo sistema?
<mschon> limpava-se o /tmp pq antigamente os HDs eram pequenos.. hoje em dia nao ha necessidade
<xGrind> vitorlobo: não sei. aqui tem opção pra limpar, mas não vem habilitado.
<mschon> sistemas como solaris, hp-ux e aix tem a opcao para habilitar limpar o /tmp no boot
<xGrind> mschon: mas tipo, se não limpar, ajuda em alguma coisa? ou não.
<mschon> nao ajuda em nada
<vitorlobo> mschon, po, legal esse esclarecimento ae...da falta do swap...realmente n tinha pensado por esse angulo...faz bastante tempo q n tenho tido problemas com travamento
<mschon> apenas diminui tamanho do seu /tmp
<mschon> o q vc pode fazer para aumentar o desempenho
<mschon> eh desativar programas desnecessários da inicialização
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o /tmp só salva tu vida quando apagado......quando vc anda abrindo besteira no pc e é casado rs
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ai se tu n deletar......vai q a patroa abre?
<vitorlobo> rs
<mschon> nao sei se eh costume de vcs... mas recompilar o kernel tirando dele tudo qto eh modulo q vcs nao usam tb melhora muito
<xGrind> vitorlobo: mas dae ela tem q entender de linux :D
<mschon> um kernel menor e mais leve otimiza, e muito, o desempenho
<xGrind> ubuntu usa delta? ou e' só pra .rpm ?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  as mulheres tao cada dia q passa entendendo viu...alias, até acho que elas tem mais mente aberta do que nós homens
<vitorlobo> para experimentar e aprender
<Ursinha> xGrind, até onde eu sei ainda não usa, mas estão estudando a implementação
<xGrind> uma vez eu li sobre isso. é bom né?
<mschon> buribu, pq vc nao gosta de LVM ?
<xGrind> não precisa baixar tanta coisa
<vitorlobo> mschon,  por isso que...nesse aspecto eu dou preferencia a meta-distros
<vitorlobo> mschon,  digo, na compilação de kernel
<mschon> vitorlobo, ja instalou o gentoo alguma vez ?
<Ursinha> vc pode compilar seu kernel no ubuntu, assim como em qualquer distribuição
<vitorlobo> mschon,  ja...e uso arch =]
<mschon> =)
<buribu> perai mschon
<vitorlobo> mschon, há alguma vantagem em instalar o s.o em partições lógicas ao invés de primárias?
<vitorlobo> só preu entender
<mschon> ha uma limitacao de somente ter 4 particoes primarias
<mschon> para isto q usamos LVM
<buribu> mschon se vc combina volumes fisicos em volumes logicos
<mschon> o bom do LVM, alem de termos a opcao de redimensionar os filesystems... temos a opcao de fazer mirror, criar cada particao com tamanho de bloco diferente
<buribu> imagine que vc tem algum problema em um dos seus volumes físicos
<vitorlobo> mschon, com LVM pode-se criar partições primárias com maior quantidade?
<mschon> amarrar segmentos do disco para melhorar performance... fazer strip
<mschon> etc
<buribu> os seus volumes logicos
<mschon> se vc define 100GB para o /home
<buribu> simplesmente vão pro espaço
<mschon> e ele chega em 99%
<mschon> o q vc faz ?
<buribu> e vc fica chorando na calçada
<mschon> claro q nao! heheh
<mschon> so subir um live-cd e montar a particao
<buribu> nao tivemos boas experiencias com isso
<mschon> vc nao pode condenar uma solucao pq vc teve uma experiencia ruim
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, internet boa hein
<buribu> posso sim
<buribu> nao uso
<buribu> e desaconselho
<mschon> blz :P
<Ursinha> mschon, poder ele pode, ele só vai estar errado fazendo isso :)
<KessyaLuvec> vitorlobo,  net é boua sou euq ue fico saindo e entrando.. estava tentando coloca meu nome
<buribu> nao ha vantangens
<buribu> que superem os riscos
<mschon> exato Ursinha
<felipealmeida> qual o risco?
<Sorentto> já que estamos falando de lvm, quanto que o pessoal costuma deixar para a / ?
<mschon> risco ?
<buribu> perda de dados
<mschon> Sorentto, 2GB
<Ursinha> vc tem risco de perda de dados usando até ext3
<felipealmeida> buribu: qual a diferença?
<Ursinha> vc tem risco de perda de dados usando um computador :P
<felipealmeida> vc está falando usando mais de um HD?
<buribu> eu uso sync
<buribu> dropbox
<buribu> box
<felipealmeida> pq com um HD não faz diferença nenhuma né
<felipealmeida> AFAIK
<mschon> hehehe
<mschon> me divirto
<buribu> eh os dados ficam gravados no eter
<buribu> nao precisa de hd
<buribu> eh só um enfeite interno
<buribu> podia vir sem isso
<felipealmeida> ?
<buribu> mas eles colocam pra ficar mais bonito
<buribu> *-*
<xGrind> vitorlobo: agora sim vou ver os seus videos. ja tenho uma noção de python :)
<mschon> na sua logica... o linux podia dar boot via dropox e carregar o SO neh ?
<mschon> dropbox*
<felipealmeida> bom, eu já fiz com NFS isso :P
<vitorlobo> xGrind, e q q  ta achando da experiencia?
<felipealmeida> PXE + NFS
<xGrind> vitorlobo: ainda não entendi o def e import
<okarintary> Boa tarde :D
<xGrind> mas vou ver mais essa parte
<mschon> boa tarde okarintary
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  procure entender antes de passar para programação orientada a objetos
<vitorlobo> se n , tu vai pirar
<xGrind> vitorlobo: no curso eu ainda só vi visual g. agora no segundo módulo é que vamos mexer com Delphi. dai fica mais fácil entender né? muda só algumas coisas
<murder> como a IBM está sobre Linux mschon ?
<murder> ainda usando muito Red Hat?
<murder> ou ela andou arriscando Ubuntu?
<mschon> nao
<mschon> somente redhat
<mschon> jamais usariam ubuntu aqui
<murder> eu sei.
<mschon> e temos alguns Suse
<mschon> mas eh raro
<buribu> nenhum arch
<buribu> nenhum slack
<buribu> :O
<buribu> os nicks sao do mesmo tamanho
<murder> eu me lembro de uma pequena máquina-repositório que rodava Debian na época em que eu trabalhei lá
<murder> enfim.
<mschon> murder, o nome da maquina eh sounix ?
<murder> quem diria que o Ubuntu cresceria tanto.
<murder> mschon realmente não me lembro, mas tava em um DC nos EUA
<okarintary> vitorlobo: to tentando instalar o  arch aqui kk
<mschon> entao nao eh
<mschon> temos uma local q estava com debian
<vitorlobo> mschon,  tu trampa na ibm?
<mschon> sim vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  se sentindo o indiana jones ne
<mschon> murder, mas o time de security mandou matar a maquina hehehe
<vitorlobo> mschon, como foi sua forma de ingresso para a ibm?
<murder> só existe uma forma de se entrar na IBM, passando na entrevista.
<mschon> vitorlobo, acharam minha foto na calçada e me contrataram
<mschon> hehehe
<mschon> to brincando
<xGrind> o loco kkk
<mschon> a entrevista foi por telefone
<xGrind> se vissem a sua de ontem entao hein vitorlobo . sera q contrariam?
<vitorlobo> mschon, a ibm fazendo trampo social recolhendo mendigos lol
<murder> mschon same as me, Hortolândia.
<mschon> e qdo cheguei aqui entrou uns 8 caras na sala e me encheram de perguntas
<mschon> respondi e fui contratado
<mschon> hehehe
<mschon> simples assim
<mschon> menos de 2 semanas entre o contato inicial e o primeiro dia de trabalho
<murder> me perguntaram como montar um filesystem mschon.
<buribu> a ibm ainda eh tipo... o grande irmão?
<vitorlobo> me cheiram a
<vitorlobo> puro ar de burocracia
<vitorlobo> isso me amedronta
<vitorlobo> :(
<mschon> o chato daqui eh os processos
<mschon> para vc aumentar um filesystem vc perde pelo menos 2 horas só em processo
<mschon> mas eh necessario...
<murder> fale pra ele mschon, que você não pode tocar em nenhum filesystem por mais que esteja com 100% se esse filesystem não for pertinente a seu time e que vocês passam dias treinando Disaster Recovery com Full Swat.
<murder> dá até medo.
<mschon> exatamente
<mschon> semana retrasada fiquei validando o Disaster Recovery de um cliente... fiquei 5 dias direto la
<mschon> instalando o server do zero e restaurando image
<mschon> eh bem legal hehehe
<hggdh> isto é o padrão em grandes empresas, quaisquer mudanças requerem aprovação
<hggdh> o famoso 'change ticket'
<mschon> vc nao loga em um servidor sem motivo (chamado ou change)
<murder> CR.
<hggdh> ou change request :-)
<murder> a IBM ta usando muito LEAN agora.
<mschon> eu gosto do ubuntu
<mschon> acho ele bem pratico e amigavel
<mschon> mas nao eh o suficiente por nao ter uma "empresa" atrás
<vitorlobo> mschon,  para servidor eles usam mais red hat mesmo? ou se arriscam num freebsd da vida?
<buribu> os processadores cell sairam dai?
<murder> uma empresa só usaria FreeBSD se ela contratasse o core-team do FreeBSD pra manter ele.
<mschon> a alegacao deles eh q se der um problema grave q ninguem da IBM consegue resolver... nao ha um "fabricante" para suportar e nao querem depender de comunidade
<Chucrute301> Freebsd ?
<mschon> exato murder
<mschon> BSD eh o melhor
<mschon> ate hoje tenho um fileserver em BSD na minha casa
<murder> o Ubuntu é uma ótima distribuição.
<mschon> murder, quer voltar para a IBM nao ? Estamos com vaga em aberto aqui
<murder> a simplicidade no Ubuntu é ótima.
<murder> mschon não.
<murder> haha.
<mschon> hehehhe
<mschon> ja suspeitava da sua resposta :P
<okarintary> vitorlobo: cara nun consigo depois de criar as partições lá
<mschon> okarintary, o q esta tentando ?
<vitorlobo> murder, pq n quer voltar? compartilhe da sua revolta
<okarintary> vitorlobo: tipo num quero aquilo tudo, só quero uma , e sem swap
<okarintary> mschon: tentando instalar o arch
<murder> vitorlobo IBM, HP e afins, tô fora.
<murder> muito processo.
<vitorlobo> okarintary, entao prossiga so q sem essas partiçoes rs
<murder> elas servem pra ter um negrito em seu currículo.
<vitorlobo> murder, mas e o salario, n compensa?
<murder> na minha época, não.
<Chucrute301> Hp...
<okarintary> vitorlobo: mas os mount e os mkdir são em particões diferentes...
<murder> não digo que ganha mal, mas não é dos melhores salários pro ramo, com o knowledge que você tem pra ficar em uma IBM como SA você pode ser arquiteto em outras empresas.
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  é so vc modificar ue
<murder> mas eu falo sobre knowledge de pessoas responsáveis e estudiosas.
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  e q q custa a primeira isntalação em vb vc fazer igual o tutorial?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, depois vc tenta de outras maneiras..pelo menos n bate mtu a cabeça
<okarintary> vitorlobo: blz entao vou começar de novo
<vitorlobo> o mschon  parece feliz rs
<mschon> heheheh
<mschon> realmente a IBM paga mal
<mschon> mas como o murder disse... pesa muito no curriculo
<mschon> entao vc a usa como escada
<mschon> aprende bastante aqui dentro
<mschon> e sai para ser gerente, arquiteto, gerente de projeto, etc em outras empresas e ganhar 3 ou 4 vezes mais o q ganhava na IBM
 * vitorlobo tentando imaginar oq é....um mal pagamento
<mschon> mal pagamento eh uns 8k
<xGrind> mschon: IBM seria como um estagio entao? :)
<mschon> exato
<mschon> ela te suga
<mschon> vc a suga
<xGrind> 8mil é mal pagamento? o.O
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  né
<mschon> eh sim
<vitorlobo> o.O
<mschon> antes de vir para a IBM
<mschon> eu ganhava 14k na editora abril
<xGrind> o.O
<vitorlobo> o cara ganha mais q médico
<vitorlobo> e ta reclamando
<vitorlobo> :S
<murder> eu nao vi ele reclamando.
<vitorlobo> quase isso
<mschon> vcs moram em SP ?
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> eu ganhava 300 conto em uma academia kk
<vitorlobo> Bahia rs
<murder> só de aluguel eu pago quase 3k
<mschon> ta explicado
<murder> aqui em SP
<mschon> em SP a realidade eh outra
<xGrind> mschon: moro no interior de sp.
<mschon> 8k eh um mal salario
<Chucrute301> Aham
<murder> Ursinha a canonical fica na Paulista?
<Chucrute301> Claro
<xGrind> mas quero sair daqui e trabalhar com T.I.
<mschon> para quem mora em SP e quer desfrutar de tudo q a cidade oferece
<Ursinha> murder, a canonical não tem escritorio fisico no brasil
<xGrind> a Ursinha é do interior de sp tb, mas Campinas. dai ja começa a ficar bom
<murder> Ursinha no site tem um endereço na Av Paulista
<hggdh> a Canonical só tem escritórios em Montreal, Beijing, Londres, e Lexington
<murder> pensei que fosse escritório
<mschon> xGrind, mora onde ?
<Ursinha> está desatualizado
<xGrind> mschon: Aparecida
<mschon> humm
<mschon> eu moro no interior tb
<xGrind> qual city?
<mschon> Jaguariuna... cidade vizinha de campinas
<mschon> mas ano q vem acho q vou para vinhedo
<mschon> ficar mais proximo de SP
<mschon> vitorlobo, nao ganho mais q medico nao
<mschon> jogo golf com um medico e ele ganha quase 3 vezes mais q eu
<mschon> ja venho
<vitorlobo> mschon,  meu irmao é médico e ganha menos rs
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> eu quero sair daqui. aqui ou o cara trabalha em academia e tira nem 1000 por mes, ou trabalha em banquinha de feira e vende coisa pirata :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind, seja pioneiro...abra sua boca de fumo o qto antes
<xGrind> vitorlobo: até isso ta cheio aki kk
<xGrind> mschon: voce trabalha em que área na IBM?
<Chucrute301> Ele trabalha
<Chucrute301> Na parte de arquitetura dos novos procs powerpc
<vitorlobo> mschon,  vc trampa home office ou nem?
<Ursinha> o que vcs acham de conversarmos em ##ubuntu-br-offtopic?
<xGrind> aki ta bom
<Chucrute301> Ja entrei la
<Chucrute301> Hahahaha
<Ursinha> xGrind, mas lá é o lugar de conversa offtopic :)
<Ursinha> Chucrute301, não to vendo vc lá, ué
<xGrind> Ursinha: mas não pode falar de outra coisa sem ser de Ubuntu aqui no canal? que frescura é essa? tem ninguem falando mal da distro
<Ursinha> xGrind, primeiramente me respeite, eu não estou desrespeitando ninguém, só apontando as regras
<Chucrute301> Eu entrei no #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> Chucrute301, é com dois #
<Ursinha> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> xGrind, segundo que infelizmente os limites se perdem facilmente aqui nesse canal
<Ursinha> tenho quilometros de logs que embasam isso
<xGrind> acho que não te desrespeitei Ursinha . só acho uma frescura. qndo alguem pergunta alguma coisa sobre o Ubuntu, aparece nenhum OP ou membro do conselho pra ajudar. dai nós ajudamos, e qndo sai algo que não seja do Ubuntu, aparece alguem reclamando
<xGrind> por isso o canal estava morto há um tempo atras, e acho que vai ficar de novo
<Ursinha> xGrind, quando me chamam pra ajudar, eu apareço
<Ursinha> por incrivel que pareça eu tenho uma vida fora do computador :)
<Chucrute301> Gente
<Ursinha> o canal estava ativo, mas ai começaram a sair por causa da falta de respeito
<alvaro> Ursinha, poderia lhe fazer uma perguntinha?
<Ursinha> não adianta botar a culpa do fracasso no todo como se vc não fizesse parte dele
<Chucrute301> Eu n acho q conversar sobre linux seja off topic
<xGrind> pq não criam uma enquente no Ubuntu-BR-SC a respeito do canal? dai iremos saber oq os usuarios acham da atual administração.
<xGrind> não estou reclamando, só dando uma sugestão
<Ursinha> xGrind, pq ubuntu-br-sc != ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> e o povo que reclama não é o que participa, pude perceber recentemente
<Ursinha> pq se vc aperta quem reclama, não tem muito argumento
<hggdh> +1
<Ursinha> Chucrute301, eu também não, mas vc já viu que o povo perde o limite fácil por aqui
<xGrind> Ursinha: mas voce nao faz parte ? e os membros não frequentam aqui? não vejo diferença
<Ursinha> ubuntu-br-sc está contido no ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> não sei pra onde vai essa conversa também, sendo que eu só sugeri irmos pro canal de offtopic
<junior_> Ola Boa Tarde,
<Ursinha> pq tudo tem que ser uma novela mexicana?
<Ursinha> isso sim acho frescura :)
<Ursinha> não pode falar nada
<Ursinha> alvaro, pode perguntar
<Ursinha> boa tarde junior_
<xGrind> exatamento. não pode falar nada. o cara aquela hora falou do preço do Dell com Ubuntu, e só pq saiu um Microsoft, ja começou o mimimi
<Ursinha> xGrind, ok
<Chucrute301> Gente pq vcs nao discutem no off topic ?? :)
<alvaro> Existe alguma pagina do Launchpad que seja em português, sou pessimo em ingles
<Ursinha> alvaro, é tudo em ingles mesmo, exceto a parte de "forum"
<junior_> Estou tendo problemas com o HDMI no meu Ubuntu 12.04, ele para de funcionar do nada... ontem mesmo estava usando normalmente, e hoje não funciona mais, aconteceu isso essa semana e eu comprei outro cabo, e funcionou dai agora parou de novo...
<Ursinha> aí tem em pt-br
<alvaro> Me refiro ao relato de bugs
<Chucrute301> Alvaro, creio eu que nao
<junior_> Ultrabook Samsung Series 5, tudo intel...
<Ursinha> é tudo em ingles mesmo... pq os desenvolvedores se comunicam em ingles
<Ursinha> ficaria meio complicado se os bugs fossem reportados em outras linguas
<hggdh> o problema com bugs é que Ingles é, a bem ou a mal, a linguagem universal
<alvaro> mas é quanto aos usuarios seniors, que não estudaram ingles como fica?
<Chucrute301> Magina algum russo reporta um bug e o dev e americano?
<Chucrute301>  Iria ficar uma zona
<Ursinha> o dev pode ser brasileiro, é mais fácil saber ingles do que russo... :)
<Ursinha> mas é por ai
<Ursinha> teve que se escolher uma lingua "universal", e o ingles foi essa lingua
<buribu> gostaria que fosse klingon
<Chucrute301> Com o tempo acostuma :)
<hggdh> alvaro: este é um problema. Por conta disto é que tentamos o answers.launchpad.net, e o askubuntu
<alvaro> Ursinha agradeço sua atenção por me elucidar essa duvida
<hggdh> (a.lp.n aceita perguntas em qualquer lingua, askubuntu está a ser preparado para i18n
<Ursinha> alvaro, de nada :)
<Ursinha> alvaro, caso queira reportar algum bug e tenha duvidas no ingles, pode chamar o pessoal por aqui que vão tentar lhe ajudar, certamente
<junior_> alguém já teve problemas com o HDMI no 12.04 ?
<alvaro> Te agradeço :)
<Ursinha> junior_, eu não tive...
<junior_> estou usando o kernel 3.2.0-35-generic-pae
<Ursinha> alguém teve pra ajudar o junior_ ?
<hggdh> junior_: não uso HDMI (excepto em pandaboards). Mas provavelmente terás que olhar os logs (/var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.*.log)
<junior_> pois é, coisa maluca... dia funciona, outro não... achei que era o cabo, comprei outro, agora pifou de novo...
<Chucrute301> Alguem visita o ubuntued?
<Chucrute301> O ubuntu br sc ta meio down ...
<junior_> estão todos meio parados... Ubuntu dicas, Planeta Ubuntu, Ubuntued...
<Ursinha> junior_, estão todos descansando nessa época do ano.. chega uma hora que as pessoas precisam
<junior_> é verdade...
<mschon> Tenham todos uma boa tarde!
<hggdh> buenas a ti, mschon
<junior_> [     6.956] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event11)
<junior_> [     6.956] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<junior_> aparece isso no meu log do Xorg...
<junior_> significa que não carregou algum driver ?
<hggdh> soa como tal
<junior_> Dec 27 15:54:39 jrmch kernel: [    5.843301] HDMI status: Codec=3 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0
<Celso> Alguem usa xubuntu 12.10 e ja teve problema com o painel superior com a função ocultar automaticamente?Se por acaso clicar no painel ele nao se esconde mais ao clicar na tela.
<junior_> Dec 27 15:54:39 jrmch kernel: [    5.843425] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11
<junior_> esse é o syslog
<hggdh> junior_: pastebin o log inteiro ou, pelo menos, o processo completo de boot, por favor
<Celso> para a função ocultar automaticamente voltar ao normal preciso fechar a sessão e logar no sistema .
<hggdh> Celso: soa como um bug
<junior_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470585/
<Celso> hggdh:  ja tentei de tudo e o pior é que quando abro qualquer aplicativo a barra de fechar o programa fica abaixo do painel.Sem condições de ser fechar. Ai só restar fechar clicando com o botao direito do mouse emcima do icone do programa no painel inferior.
<vitorlobo> murder, http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/pc-bsd-netbsd-mundo-bsd.html
<vitorlobo> :P
<junior_> ate pensei em atualizar pra versão mais recente do kernel, a pouco tempo tentei fazer isso e meu usb 3.0 parou de funcionar...
<xispirito> já parou a frescura?
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  axo q sim rs
<hggdh> Celso: não vejo coisa alguma extraordinaria no teu log (descontando-se o ACPI reportando 5 ventiladores desligados)
<hggdh> Celso: o que ocorre? Não tens imagem alguma no terminal?
<junior_> kkk isso quer dizer que meus coolers estão desligados ?
<xispirito> bleh, porque estava difícil manter um diálogo com começo , meio e fim
<Celso> hggdh:  http://imagebin.org/240794
<Celso> se esquecer e clicar na parte superior direita do painel ele para de ocultar e cobre a parte dos aplicativos onde se fecha os programas
<hggdh> Celso: bug... por favor, abra uma bug no launchpad
<hggdh> xispirito: se por "frescura" estas a entender mantermos as regras do canal, não, não parou
<xispirito> tá, então eu vou conversar assim:
<xispirito> <ubuntu> </ubuntu>
<xispirito> pode ser?
<xispirito> com o assunto no meio =D
<hggdh> desde que as regras sejam respeitadas, como desejar
<xispirito> é para não sair do topic ..
<hggdh> ah, isto foi sarcasmo, correto? Não vejo problemas.
<xispirito> eu, pessoalmente, acho que user nenhum deste canal gosta deste amordaçamento, porque não experimentam perguntar?
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<Celso> xispirito: você tambem usa o xfce4 no freeBSD?
<rcbdesigner> li tudo até agora
<xispirito> Celso: não, uso xmonad
<hggdh> porque estas são as regras do jogo. Não é difícil, e sempre há o #ubuntu-offtopic para outras coisas
<xispirito> hggdh: nem você gosta, deu para sentir a amrgura daqui
<Celso> xispirito:  nossa....esse xmonad me deu uma surra de 10x0
<junior_> hggdh viu algo de estranho no meu log ? acho que ele não esta enxergando o HDMI,        HDMI status: Codec=3 Pin=5 "Presence_Detect=0" ELD_Valid=0
<xispirito> Celso: não pode falar de xmonad =x
<hggdh> junior_: vi, mas nada mais. e o Xorg.0.log?
<xispirito> só de ubuntu
<xispirito> a não ser que seja xmonad no ubuntu, dae pode
<xispirito> o.0
<hggdh> xispirito: por favor, pare. Primeiro, e último aviso.
<rcbdesigner> seria possivel então colocar o link do ##ubuntu-offtopic no cabeçalho?
<xispirito> mas é ou não é verdade?
<xispirito> estou teentando entender o topico
<xispirito> porque se for no ubuntu pode?
<junior_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470646/
<xispirito> ele não vem na iso padrão ..
<hggdh> xispirito: leia as regras
<xispirito> mas dae se for a mesma aplicação fora, não.. ?
<xispirito> hggdh: eu li, estou em dúvida
<junior_> o xorg diz que foi detectado o HDMI mas por algum motivo ele não carregou o driver...
<rcbdesigner>  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic, mas esteja ciente de que lá também há limites para assuntos e comportamento, definidos pela própria Freenode.
<Sorentto> rcbdesigner o negocio é fazer um boteco_do_pinguim e ir pra la bater os papos... hsuahusahsa
<hggdh> junior_: seria interessante também vermos o boot e o Xorg.0.log de uma partida na qual o HDMI funciona. Não vejo nada em espcial, mas estou fora dos meu limites (sou mais server que desktop)
<vitorlobo> okarintary, iai , instalando sem problemas?
<hggdh> xispirito: tente ler de novo, por favor. Trolling não vai resolver coisa alguma.
<junior_> vou tentar reiniciar pra ver  o que dá...
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: obrigado pela correção, esqueci do -br;
<rcbdesigner> só fiz copiar e colar das regras
 * hggdh volta a treinar escrever em Portugues...
<xispirito> hggdh: pois o negócio é que vocês estão fazendo algo que nenhum usuário quer, isto que fico sem entender
<KessyaLuvec> nunca vir tanta fescura em um chat!
<hggdh> xispirito: estas são as regras do *Ubuntu*. Quaisquer linguas. Faz parte do code of conduct
<okarintary> vitorlobo: sim, só dei uma paradinha pq tava baixando o pacstra... lá
<xispirito> mesmo os canais grandes, tipo emacs, não tem amordaçamento
<xGrind> hggdh: a questão não é trolling. voces definem o que o usuario pode e o que não podem escrever no canal
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ae minha net nao ajuda
<xGrind> o vitorlobo estava falando sobre o dell que vinha com Ubuntu e era mais caro que o que vinha com windows. dai ja acharam q era trollagem
<hggdh> xGrind: qual é o título do canal?
<xGrind> po. cade a liberdade?
<xispirito> <ubuntu> a única maneira é escrever assim </ubuntu>
<xGrind> [ubuntu] tudo bem [ubuntu]
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<tiagoscd> xispirito: não acho que valha a pena ficar levando esta discussão adiante
<okarintary> xGrind: esse tema foi mó polemico ontem
<tiagoscd> o canal é sobre Ubuntu
<junior_> ahaaa já descobri o segredo <hggdh>...
 * hggdh prepara-se para um round de 'op'
<tiagoscd> e que seja discutido sobre o sistema
<xGrind> tiagoscd: acho que se um Dell vem com Ubuntu, o assunto é sobre Ubuntu não é?
<hggdh> junior_: o que foi?
<tiagoscd> não consigo entender qual a motivação de toda a discussão que vem acontecendo aqui, de verdade
<tiagoscd> xGrind: o cara não perguntou sobre Dell com Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> ele perguntou por que a diferença de preço entre o Dell com Ubuntu e Windows era só 300
<tiagoscd> só 50**
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, que diferença faz?
<tiagoscd> isso não é uma pergunta que pode ser respondida pela gente vitorlobo
<tiagoscd> quem pode responder isso é a Dell
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, aborda a minha revolta em estar encarecendo o aparelho com ubuntu
<xGrind> tiagoscd: mas não podemos debater sobre isso aqui?
<xispirito> pois é, eu frequento aqui desde 2008, e sempre foi assim, do dia para noite querem amordaçar todo mundo, dá três dias e eles vão embora, dae ano que vem denovo ..
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, entao o ubuntu-br funciona como um FAQ? n abordei sobre para ser respondido mas sim para ser debatido entre os presentes para ouvir opiniões
<vitorlobo> faq de perguntas e respostas?
<tiagoscd> olha, ninguém quer amordaçar ninguém aqui, de verdade pessoal
<xispirito> eu gostaria de ouvir as opiniões dos presentes a respeito disto
<kayo> essa é facil de responder e terminar essa discussao, o pacto microsoft <-> produtoras faz com que as produtoras nao passem o valor final para a microsoft, só uma pequena quantia (em grande quantidade), afinal é o oem, windows mais basico dos basicos.
<junior_> para que o sistema carregue o modulo, driver sei lá qual é o nome certo... o dispositivo tem que estar ligado, senão ele não carrega... reiniciei agora com o monitor "ligado" e conectado no HDMI e funcionou... agora se eu ligo o computador e depois conecto o monitor no HDMi ele não vai funcionar...
<kayo> vcs estao a flor da pele procurando qualquer coisa pra discutir.
<hggdh> junior_: ah! Eu estava a pensar que o monitor estava plugged in e activo :-)
<vitorlobo> kayo,  mesmo q fosse o caso, qual o real problema nisso se nao desrespeitar-mos os usuários?
<kayo> nenhum, duvida respondida, vcs podem se conrolar ja
<xGrind> então toda vez que eu quiser falar com o vitorlobo , eu vou ter que chamar ele pra algum outro canal, mesmo sendo sobre o Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> eu só acho que as opiniões pessoais são param serem dadas e ponto. não precisa ficar insistindo pra todo mundo gostar da sua opinião
<xispirito> kayo: é irritante, porque você está ai a dias fazendo tudo de boa, de repente chega alguém e "não pode mais", sendo que ninguém está afim
<tiagoscd> quando você fala o que pensa, com certeza pode ter pessoas que não vai gostar, na maioria das vezes é assim
<hggdh> xispirito: "sendo que *tu* não estás a fim
<tiagoscd> e temos que lidar com isso gente
<rcbdesigner> chêssus é muito simples resolver essa discussão por um determinado angulo de vista xispirito
<hggdh> mas, voltamos ao trolling
<xGrind> tiagoscd: eu já deu a sugestão pra ursinha. pq não colocam uma enquete no Ubuntu-BR-SC a respeito do #ubuntu-br ?
<tiagoscd> s/vai/vão/
<rcbdesigner> posso dar uma opinião pessoal?
<junior_> mas hggdh o sistema vendo que existe uma conexão HDMI deveria já carregar os componentes necessários pra funcionar aquilo ali... independente se existe dispositivo ligado ou não...
<rcbdesigner> vamos fazer um teste proximo ano uma semana
<vitorlobo> ubuntutadura total...em todos os canais de S.O livre -BR nao existe essa regrinha de FAQ desde que respeitem os usuários.
<Sorentto> eu ainda voto no boteco do pinguim...
<Sorentto> huahsuhas
<tiagoscd> e seria uma enquete para quê necessariamente xGrind ?
<junior_> mas agora já peguei o esquema dele...
<xGrind> tiagoscd: o que os usuarios acham da atual administração do canal. o que acham sobre essa ditatura toda?
<junior_> e que nem o USB, imagina se o sistema carregasse os USB só se tivesse algo conectado ? é ilogico...
<hggdh> junior_: infelizmente, não é assim que funciona -- o terminal responde ao comando enviado pelo computador. Se o terminal está desligado, não há responta, e o código assume que o cabo está desconectado
<rcbdesigner> os usuarios que não são utilizadores do OS Ubuntu e que estão aqui a muito tempo... parem de conversar sobre outros assuntos e vejam o que acontece quando um usuario chega com um problema
<xGrind> eu acho certo punir quem vem aqui bagunçar. como vi nesses dias uns caras fazendo flood. outros xingando  e tal.
<tiagoscd> xGrind: não é ditadura man, só que é preciso regras para a coisa funcionar. para tudo é assim
<hggdh> junior_: a resposta do terminal define as caracteristicas do equipamento, e é usada pelo driver para saber como agir
<junior_> hummm entendi, mas no caso das portas USB porque elas funcionam sem nada ligado nelas ?
<vitorlobo> se para todo usuário que quer conversar sobre oq ta rolando no mundo da T.I e q vcs consideram off-topic, ..for redirecionado para outro canal exemplo boteco-do-pinguim, esse canal esvazia...e fica os operadores sozinhos para ditar suas regras
<vitorlobo> simples assim
<xGrind> eu mesmo pedi pra Ursinha dar um jeito. mas ficar com frescura do que deve e não deve ser debatido no canal, eu acho frescura sim
<xispirito> e é, sim frecura
<xGrind> tiagoscd: outra coisa. falam tanto que alguns usuarios faltam com respeito qndo sai algum palavrao no canal, mas no papo de buteco sempre tem palavrao, e muitos usuarios reclamam disso
<tiagoscd> olha povo, de verdade, vocês não sentem que estão perdendo tempo levando essa discussão?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: o Papo de Buteco não tem nada a ver com o canal
<xispirito> tiagoscd: não
<hggdh> junior_: diferenças de implementação -- é esperado que um dispositivo USB seja "hot-pluggable", e o dispositivo *tem* que informar ao sistema quais são suas caracteristicas
<hggdh> junior_: um terminal funciona diferente. Quem sabe, um dia...
<tiagoscd> olha povo, o canal do ubuntu-br sempre foi aberto pra falar coisas sobre Ubuntu e tudo mais
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, se nao for mudar nada, realmente estamos perdendo tempo
<hggdh> xGrind: a diferença é que *NÃO* queremos boteco por cá
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não vai mudar
<vitorlobo> é, estamos perdendo tempo
<xGrind> tiagoscd: defina "tudo mais"
<xispirito> então bane todo mundo
<tiagoscd> mas se vocês acham que o canal tá virando ditadura sempre existe a opção de acessar outros canais
<xispirito> fica só você e a Ursinha
<vitorlobo> xispirito, xGrind  lembra q q eu falei de lei de apelo a autoridade?
<junior_> mas obrigado por tudo, e se alguém aparecer por ai já temos uma possível e fácil solução...
<vitorlobo> vai vendo
<xGrind> vitorlobo: uhum
<hggdh> junior_: perfeito, e obrigado por nos dizer como resolveu o problema
<xispirito> vitorlobo: sim, eu não consigo entender, fica sem argumento e vem com o clássico "I Am The Law"
<tiagoscd> ninguém está impondo nada, só sugerindo que se não está bom ache um outro canal para conversar
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  as vezes acho q vc se chama Taio.. sério
<hggdh> não, não somos a lei. Nós apenas guarantimos que a lei seja cumprida
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: e quem é este?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  HUAHAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUA
<junior_> sabe qual o problema, eu acho... é que o Ultrabook liga muito rapido, e o monitor não liga a tempo dele reconhecer... kkk tem que ligar o monitor antes esperar ele funcionar pra depois ligar o Ultrabook... kkk
<hggdh> heh
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd: está claro que os usuários linux se convergem para cá justamente pelo fato de ser a distro mais utilizada
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  oq n seria mal uma pessoa illustre como ele aqui
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> junior_,  wtf? o ligamento do monitor n acompanha a inicialização do sistema? rs
<junior_> não...
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: sim, mas isso não implica em ser uma desordem
<vitorlobo> junior_,  to acostumado com o contrrio disso
<xispirito> é desordem falar de outra coisa que não ubuntu? o.0
<xispirito> mas está pior que a SS
<junior_> o monitor demora uns 10 segundos pra aparecer a tela do HDMI toda azulona...
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd: eu voltei a utilizar o linux depois de muito tempo e não vou mentir que durante esse tempo que passei nesse canal muitos deles ajudaram a solucionar vários problemas de usuários ubuntu
<vitorlobo> junior_,  ahn eu uso crt ainda
<junior_> o ubuntu em 10 seg já ta na tela de login...
<tiagoscd> xispirito: sinta-se a vontade para achar um canal em que se sinta mais a vontade para falar
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd: concordo com vc
<tiagoscd> obrigado rcbdesigner :)
<xispirito> tiagoscd: você chegou ontem e vai me mandar embora?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd: mas por outro ponto de vista discordo rsrs..
<xispirito> aliás, tiagoscd
<hggdh> xispirito: segundo aviso (e já acima do limite)
<tiagoscd> xispirito: eu voltei ontem colega
<xispirito> bane
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd: acaba sendo uma forma de descontração
<xispirito> bane
<xispirito> bane
<xispirito> bane
<xispirito> oreia seca
<junior_> álias tenho que fazer um tuto de como instalar o ubuntu nos ultrabook da samsung... por que eles tem um probleminha... é HD Hibrido SSD com SATA
<junior_> vi em alguns forum que ninguém tava conseguindo...
<junior_> dai descobri uma forma...
<vitorlobo> ele só baniu pq chamou de oreia seca
 * vitorlobo rindo
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd: claro que não sou a favor dos casos em que alguns se excedem
<okarintary> vitorlobo: oque estou perdendo?
<KessyaLuvec> Esse canal parece piada!
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  um tiroteio
<vitorlobo> KessyaLuvec, argumente
<tiagoscd> por favor povo, vamos falar de coisas úteis
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vish, to foda! kk
<hggdh> gente, vamos acalmar por favor
<tiagoscd> viram a atualização do compiz que saiu ontem?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ta foda?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: fora*
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo: nem consegui falar sobre Taio o deus da discórdia.... sinceramente o pessoal aqui é fixinha perto das conversas dele
<KessyaLuvec> todos que não concordarem com as regras também seram banidos ?
<rcbdesigner> KessyaLuvec: todos que se excederem procurando serem banidos.. imagino isso
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, eu conversei pouco com ele
<KessyaLuvec> tenso
<rcbdesigner> uma coisa é uma discussão saudavel... outra é querendo sacanear msm
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, mas lembro de ter dito: larga esse cigarro veio, vc fuma uma atras do outro
<vitorlobo> dai ele: pq?
<vitorlobo> dai eu: pq isso mata
<vitorlobo> dai ele: mas eu gosto
<vitorlobo> pronto cabo
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuhuaauha
<junior_> o tiagoscd já da pra se aventurar no kernel 3.5 ?
<rcbdesigner> assim msm
<tiagoscd> junior_: o 3.5 é estável não?
<tiagoscd> acho que dá sim
<rcbdesigner> junior_: vc ta usando ubuntu 12.04 com 3.2?
<junior_> sim
<rcbdesigner> eu to usando o ultimo... xo entrar no ubuntu... ja volto
<junior_> instalei ele esses dias atrás e o negocio não foi muito bem...
<junior_> USB 3.0 não funciou...
<virtu> xGrind, ta ai?
<xGrind> virtu: falae
<xGrind> =]
<virtu> xGrind, cara... aquele dia deu certo
<virtu> xGrind, consegui instalar tudo
<xGrind> instalar oq?
<junior_> tem algum ppa do kernel das versões estáveis ?
<virtu> xGrind, dualboot UEFI
<virtu> xGrind, ubuntu 12.10 num ASUS com touchscreen
<xGrind> hmm. ainda bem que minha maquina não é antiga e ainda nao tinha essa frescura de UEFI :D
<virtu> xGrind, foi chatinho mesmo
<rcbdesigner> junior_,  to usando o kernel 3.7.1 atualmente
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, oreia seca :P
<junior_> rcbdesigner é ta estavel ?
<rcbdesigner> ele me deu uma impressão de melhora no youtube só para efeito de comparação.... uso o youtube html5
<rcbdesigner> eu acehi estável
<virtu> eu precisava agora um theme do conky com previsão do tempo e outras frescuras
<virtu> =D
<junior_> tem porta usb 3.0 no tua maquina ?
<rcbdesigner> junior_,  mas é estável pq não fico mexendo em coisas como transparencia e modificando coisas
<rcbdesigner> junior_,  não
<vitorlobo> virtu, rapaz
<vitorlobo> virtu, eu penso q lembro de vc mas n sei de onde
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> nick me é familiar
<virtu> vitorlobo, se tu se lembra de algum virtu de muito tempo atras
<virtu> vitorlobo, sou eu mesmo
<junior_> <rcbdesigner>  pois é... minha bronca é  com o USB 3.0 que não funciona alem da 3.2.x
<rcbdesigner> virtu, acho que quem mexe mais com isso é o sistematico q não ta aqui no momento
<rcbdesigner> junior_, vc retornou pro 3.2?
<junior_> sim formatei tudo...
<virtu> rcbdesigner, sem problems
<Sorentto> husahusahusa tiagoscd descendo a lenha hoje
<rcbdesigner> junior_, coloca o 3.7.1 se não der certo não precisa nem formatar.. correto tiagoscd ?
<okarintary> rcbdesigner: vc ainda tem aquele printscreen do sistematico que fez um desktop com arch e flux acho...?
<rcbdesigner> okarintary,  xo ver aqui
<junior_> mas como que faz downgrade de kernel ?
<rcbdesigner> ai é com o tiagoscd
<rcbdesigner> ou o hggdh
<virtu> vitorlobo, de onde tu é?
<tiagoscd> junior_: caso você teste o novo kernel e não funcione
<hggdh> junior_: temos uma série de PPAs -- o ubuntu-x-swat/* -- que tem kernels de versões mais recentes
<rcbdesigner> to não okarintary
<tiagoscd> basta reiniciar e no grub escolher o kernel antigo
<tiagoscd> e desinstalar usando o apt normalmente
<an0n> tiagoscd: Distro linux para programação em java, hardware com 1gb de ram?
<tiagoscd> desinstalar o novo no caso
<rcbdesigner> entendeu junior_  como seria?
<junior_> não... O.o
<hggdh> junior_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<rcbdesigner> junior_,  como usuario comum entendo vc
<tiagoscd> se você precisa de kernel mais recente junior_ não seria mais interessante instalar o 12.10?
<rcbdesigner> junior_,  ta usando dualboot?
<hggdh> junior_: o Q|R Series LTS Backports são os kernels do Quantal e Raring para o Precise
<rcbdesigner> ta instalado ubuntu e windows no mesmo pc?
<rcbdesigner> hggdh,  acho q ta falando grego com ele
<junior_> não... só o ubuntu mesmo... acha que eu ia perder a velocidade da um ultra com dualboot... kkk
<rcbdesigner> galera... nem todo mundo saca programação ainda mais do linux
<an0n> tiagoscd: Pode indicar alguma?
<oreia_seca> ..
<tiagoscd> an0n: depende, você programa usando alguma IDE?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd,  qd só tem o ubuntu instalado mesmo assim na inicialização aparece o grub com as opções de iniciar com o kernel anteior?
<junior_> dai tenho que adicionar os dois ppa ? ou só um ?
<an0n> tiagoscd: Eclipse
<hggdh> junior_: que versão do Ubuntu estás a rodar?
<junior_> 12.04
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: é só você pressionar uma das teclas antes da inicialização que ele abre o grub
<rcbdesigner> junior_,  qd vc inicia o pc... aparece mais de uma opção?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd,  mas acho q ele não sabe disso
<junior_> não... boota direto...
<oreia_seca> tiagoscd: -.- feio
<rcbdesigner> nem sei que tecla seria
<tiagoscd> an0n: creio que consiga rodar tranquilamente no 12.10 ou no 12.04
<an0n> tiagoscd: Fiz um teste no 12.04, consumo de ram elevado
<hggdh> por que insistem?
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, qual tecla ele teria que usar?
<junior_> haaa pergunta interessante... porque o ubuntu consome mais enegergia do que o mswin ?
<an0n> tiagoscd: Esta usando qual distro ae?
<junior_> a bateria do ultrabook no windows dura 5 horas, no ubuntu 3 no maximo...
<tiagoscd> an0n: estou usando o 12.10
<tiagoscd> se o Ubuntu ficar lerdo em seu hardware podes testar o Xubuntu ou o Lubuntu também
<an0n> tiagoscd: Sim, mas tem suporte oficial ainda o xfce e o lxde no ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> an0n: tem o suporte da comunidade
<junior_> tiagoscd instalei o 12.10 esses dias na minha maquina e o USB 3.0 não funcionou também...
<hggdh> rcbdesigner, junior_ : shift do lado esquerdo do teclado (Esc em versões mais antigas do grub)
<junior_> humm boa... não sabia... hggdh
<an0n> tiagoscd: sim
<tiagoscd> junior_: ele simplesmente não funcionava ou acontecia alguma coisa?
<junior_> no 12.04 + kernel 3.5  e 12.10 o note liga normal... tudo ok, menos o USB 3.0
<junior_> tudo funciona... menos o USB 3.0
<Celso> nossa...banirao mais um?
<junior_> Hoo tiagosc tem algum grupo do ubuntu aqui no oeste de sc ?
<an0n> tiagoscd: O kubuntu roda melhor que o xubuntu e lubuntu?
<tiagoscd> junior_: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/10/install-linux-kernel-360-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<tiagoscd> an0n: é questão de gosto no caso
<tiagoscd> se eu não usasse o Unity provavelmente usaria XFCE
<tiagoscd> mas o Xubuntu e o Lubuntu são bem leves
<tiagoscd> junior_: temos representantes do Ubuntu-BR-SC em Chapecó
<junior_> quem ?
<tiagoscd> o Julian e o Patrick
<junior_> eu moro em Chapecó
<tiagoscd> o Julian sempre conecta com o nick
<tiagoscd> julian_fern
<tiagoscd> mas ele está de férias agora
<junior_> Twitter e Facebook eles tem ?
<tiagoscd> deve conectar só no próximo ano
<tiagoscd> tem sim, lhe mando via pvt
<junior_> ok
<junior_> galera vou tirar uma soneca que o bicho pegou... abraço...
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<adiaswin> alquem sabe se o kde tem algum cliente irc
<Sorentto> Pessoal.. boa noite a todos... estou indo pra casa.. até amanha
<Sorentto> kde pode ser o xchat
<Sorentto> que tb tem para o gnome
<ceboso>   ####   #####   ######     #      ##             ####   ######   ####     ##
<ceboso>  #    #  #    #  #          #     #  #           #       #       #    #   #  #
<adiaswin> eu nao sabia se tinha pra o kde
<ceboso>  #    #  #    #  #####      #    #    #           ####   #####   #       #    #
<ceboso>  #    #  #####   #          #    ######               #  #       #       ######
<ceboso>  #    #  #   #   #          #    #    #          #    #  #       #    #  #    #
<ceboso>   ####   #    #  ######     #    #    #           ####   ######   ####   #    #
<adiaswin> humm mais um palhaso aqui
<hggdh> não, é o xispirito tentando ser banido para sempre
<hggdh> adiaswin: konversation
<hggdh> (IRC para KDE)
<adiaswin> legal
<adiaswin> valeu
<adiaswin> ah e o xispirito lol o nick name dele ceboso..... merece ser banido mesmo
<adiaswin> valeu colega
<adiaswin> irei dar uma saida
<Ernandes> oo chuvaa
<hggdh> e, infelizmente, está a ser banido. Pena.
<francislau>   ___  _ __ ___(_) __ _   ___  ___  ___ __ _
<francislau>  / _ \| '__/ _ \ |/ _` | / __|/ _ \/ __/ _` |
<francislau> | (_) | | |  __/ | (_| | \__ \  __/ (_| (_| |
<francislau>  \___/|_|  \___|_|\__,_| |___/\___|\___\__,_|
<francislau> \o/
<hggdh> ooohhh como ele é bom! Estou impressionado
<francislau> vai banir denovo?
<hggdh> não, acho que vou passar teu caso para o Freenode, e deixar que eles te retirem to freenode para sempre. Mais fácil
<francislau> bah, vou morrer dae
<kayo> eu ainda suporto a tese que existem trolls e existem quem se alimenta de trolls
<hggdh> concordo. Mas tentamos, por princípio, tira-los do lado negro da força
<Celso> vixe
<Ernandes> chuvaa
<ron7> Maravilha, Alegria, Sorria na Bahia...
<hggdh> vitorlobo: podes falar?
<hggdh> estás na redenorte.br?
<junior> hggdh como que faz downgrade do kernel ? instalei o 3.6, queria retirar ele e ficar com 3.2 cara o 3.6 gasta 40 seg pra ligar o note, equando o 3.2 gasta 10 seg... ta loko
<rcbdesigner_afk> hggdh,  to assistindo a guerra dos clones rsrs
<rcbdesigner_afk> sair aqui povo.. flw
<junior> estou com essa versão Kernel Linux 3.6.0-030600-generic
<junior> tenho a 3.2 instalada, mas queria arrancar o 3.6 muito lento ele...
<junior> como que aqueles comando de purge pro kernel ?
<hggdh> junior: entre com 'dpkg -l linux-\*', e coloque a saida em um pastebin
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> fala galera
<rafaelsnk> que raiva .. por qual motivo esse nickserv
<junior> hggdh esse comando não retorna nada...
<hggdh> junior: em um terminal?
<rafaelsnk> fica alterando o meu nome
<junior> sim
<junior> manda de novo o comando
<hggdh> junior: dpkg -l linux\*
<hggdh> junior: mas tenho que ausentar-me por um tempo, outros poderão te ajudar
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ping
<junior> ok
<junior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470956/
<hggdh> rafaelsnk: o nick 'rafael' pode ser registrado por outro usuário
<junior> como fazer purge do Kernel Linux 3.6.0-030600-generic ?
<junior> ficou muito lento...
<junior> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<junior> tenho o 3.2 instalado ainda...
<junior> mas queria arrancar o 3.6
<junior> retorno do comando "  dpkg -l linux\*  "   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470956/
<junior> kd o tiagoscd ?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  deu?
<Ernandes> puff
<vitorlobo> alguem me ler?
<junior> ola galera eu queria remover o kernel 3.6 do meu ubuntu... como eu já tinha os pacotes remove pelo Gdebi
<vagnerd> nao
<junior> mas problema
<junior> ele removeu os arquivos de inicialização do diretorio raiz...
<AldoRaine> prossiga soldado vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine,  :P
<kernel> deixa de citar meu nick
<kernel> ¬¬
<vagnerd> ask
<okarintary> boa noite :D
<vitorlobo> kernel, 3.8 ta pra sair jaja
<vitorlobo> mtu rapaido
<vitorlobo> saiu o 3.7 recentemente
<junior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1471005/
<vitorlobo> okarintary, conseguio?
<junior> olha ai
<junior> sumiu aqueles arquivos ini... que não lembro agora o nome completo...
<okarintary> vitorlobo: num, minha net nao deixou baixar as coisas
<junior> se eu reiniciar o comp e possivel de nem ligar mais...
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vou tentar mais tarde
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ta achando dificil?
<junior> o Kernel me ajuda ai já que você é o Kerrrnel
<okarintary> vitorlobo: n, até que ta facil, só presciso saber os comando que é diferente do ubuntu
<okarintary> vitorlobo: pq eu usava apt-get agora tem que mudar pra pacman...
<okarintary> vitorlobo: mas ta tranquilo...
<junior> se não me engano são atalhos do initrd.img e do vmlinuz
<junior> estão faltando no meu diretorio raiz
<vitorlobo> okarintary, na real, mta coisa muda...forma do sistema trabalhar principalmente
<junior> alguém sabe como restaurar isso ?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: humm, melhor ainda, que aprendo mais coisa :D
<junior> Ola ?
<junior> alguma ideia pessoal ?
<junior> o initrd.img e do vmlinuz sumiram do meu diretorio raiz
<junior> como restaurar isso ?
<okarintary> cara eu nem sei o que é kk
<junior> isso aconteceu depois da remoção do kernel 3.6
<junior> entra no teu diretorio raiz que você vai ver eles...
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/gentoo-novo-livedvd.html
<junior> vitorlobo
<junior> veja se consegue me ajudar
<junior> o initrd.img e do vmlinuz sumiram do meu diretorio raiz
<vitorlobo> junior,  perai perai dor de barrigaaaaa
 * vitorlobo correndo
<junior>  isso aconteceu depois da remoção do kernel 3.6
<junior> já resolvi... kkkk reinstalei pelo synaptic tudo que era aquivo com nome de "kernel" e resolveu...
<paladinn> boa noite familia
<Guest71837> opa
<Guest71837> boa noite
<vagnerd> boa noite
<paladinn> blz galera
<Ernandes> hi
<vitorlobo> ufa
<vitorlobo> voltei
<Ernandes> sobreviveuu
<vitorlobo> foi
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ernandes> kk
<Ernandes> alguem desenvolve em qt?
<paladinn> desenvolve em quantidade ?
<Ernandes> como assim?
<paladinn> qt pra mim é quantidade
<paladinn> quando abrevio rs
<paladinn> brincadeira =(
<Ernandes> muda seu dicionario!
<paladinn> hehehe
<xGrind> kk
<paladinn> qtd_variavel
<paladinn> qt
<xGrind> qt contrario de gtk? :)
<paladinn> hein Ernandes
<Ernandes> oi
<paladinn> o q é qt
<vitorlobo> aeeeeeeeeeee
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/564995_467701339955365_1862684396_n.jpg
<Ernandes> biblioteca grafica c++
<vitorlobo> funcionamento do win8 mobileeeee
<vitorlobo> hahahaaha
<Ernandes> semelhente ao gtk
<okarintary> vitorlobo: pode me explicar pq uma partição só para home e outra root e outra de 200mb?
<kernel> é um tipo de plataforma grafica paladinn
<leober> alguém pode me dizer se existe alguma lista ou fórum sobre o Ubuntu Gnome Remix, já que pelo que eu li, é versão oficial do Ubuntu, ou não é?
<alvaro> Estou com problemas com o "Utilitário de Unidades" do  Ubuntu; toda vez que vou executar algum teste o mesmo fecha e não quer abrir mais, o que pode ser isso?
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  ja tentou reinstala-lo?
<alvaro> já
<alvaro> mas o erro persiste
<xGrind> alvaro: oq aparece?
<alvaro> simplesmente ele fecha só isso
<xGrind> alvaro: abre pelo terminal. dai ele te mostra o erro
<alvaro> qual comando
<xGrind> tem que pedir pra alguem que use ubuntu ;x
<alvaro> eu uso o 12.04
<alvaro> Ursinha está online?
<lobopc_> hum
<lobopc_> tenso
<lobopc_> cai  fiquei rs
<Ernandes> perigoso
<lobopc_> hum
<Ernandes> oo vidaa
<Ernandes> 1+0.5 = 1e-email
<Ernandes> kk
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-28
<kernel> qual programa do ubuntu grava dvds e cds de isos
<Ernandes> brasero
<Celso> prefiro o k3b
<Ernandes> mas o k3b ven no ubuntu ja instalado?
<Celso> não
<Ernandes> xfburn
<Celso> na verdade o k3b senao me engano vem no kubuntu
<Ernandes> por isso
<Celso> mas instalo ele
<Ernandes> acho q brasero ja vem por padrao
<Ernandes> eu por exemplo uso xfburn
<Celso> no ubuntu vem
<vitorlobo> o q vem no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> é o brasero ponto
<vitorlobo> rs
<Celso> Ernandes:  eu tb.
<vitorlobo> eu prefiro qualquer um q cumpra com oq foi solicitado rs
<vitorlobo> kernel, ja ta rodando o hanna montana linux ai?
<kernel> quase
<vitorlobo> no notebook q vc ganhou
<vitorlobo> kernel,  to isntalando o bieber linux aqui
<kernel> vou instalar o rihana linux
<vitorlobo> se a moda pega...
<paladinn> kkkk
<okarintary> boa noite galera! :D
<Celso> buenas
<Idsi> Aloha!
<vitorlobo> okarintary, entao
<okarintary> vitorlobo: to instalando :D
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ta acabando de baixar as paradas do pacstrap
<vitorlobo> okarintary, as 4 partições são para manter um melhor desempenho do sistema....são como 4 pessoas atraz de uma pizza inteira. Qual a melhor forma de trabalhar nesse caso? n seria dividindo em partes uma para cada?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, basicamente isso
<okarintary> okarintary: hum, tbm pensei em organização
<okarintary> vitorlobo: pq, posso colocar o home em uma partiçao
<vitorlobo> okarintary, reservando para swap por exemplo, vc evita que o sistema se sobrecarregue e trave...perceba q quando vc reserva um espaço para o swap, os travamentos serão raridade
<okarintary> vitorlobo: e usar independente do sistema
<vitorlobo> okarintary, uma coisa leva a outra...desempenho e organização
<okarintary> vitorlobo: por enquanto to gostando muito...
<vitorlobo> okarintary, é recomendado montar dessa forma...mas n obrigatorio..vc pode fazer tudo em uma só como geralmente é feito no windows...mas existirão consequencias por ter feito assim
<okarintary> vitorlobo: qual build vc usar? gui e essas paradas?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  to usando o mate mas to experimentando aos poucos o e17 q é novidade pra mim
<okarintary> vitorlobo: tbm pensei em fazer uma partilçao só para projetos tipo o /var
<vitorlobo> fiquei surpreso com o sistema do e17 pela levesa ....
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vou perquisar pra ver
<vitorlobo> okarintary, é opcional..mas ai ja acho desnecessario ja que dentro do home vc pode reservar somente uma pasta para isso
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc curte mais oq? ambientes leves e clean? ou, ambientes mais robustos ?
<okarintary> vitorlobo, sim mas home deixo meu arquivos pessoais e talz, no var, só fica projetos
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  eu separei como fiz no video....boot, swap, home e root
<okarintary> vitorlobo: I LOVE CLEAN! *-*
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  fluxbox, openbox , xfce4, lxde, mate eu achei clean rs..
<vitorlobo> okarintary, tem uma cacetada de opçoes ne
<okarintary> vitorlobo: já usei o flux o open o xfce4 são muito leves
<vitorlobo> são
<hggdh> Ernandes: os maiores usuários QT estão com o KDE
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ja testei até blackbox
<vitorlobo> okarintary, melhor ainda quando vc dá a sua cara nele ne ..personalizando
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  o mate é igual ao antigo gnome 2x...só q limpo...de dependencias pesadas
<vitorlobo> consome menos memoria
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vou tentar fazer que nem o screem do sistematico kkk
<vitorlobo> okarintary, o dele é xfce ne?
<vitorlobo> eu axo
<okarintary> vitorlobo: usa gtk?
<vitorlobo> tem umas coisas q alguns usuarios fazem no flux ou openbox q é instalar o tint2 como painel e fazem uma gambiarra bonita rs
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  é
<okarintary> vitorlobo: num ele tinha feito um muito loko com o flux
<vitorlobo> pena q ele n ta aqui pra perguntar
<okarintary> achei o print dele
<okarintary> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9310/openbox06.png
<okarintary> é openbox cara
<okarintary> vitorlobo: http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9310/openbox06.png
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  é ficou legalzin rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: como é o nome daquela barra que aparece o quanto se ta usando de processador e ram?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  loading bar?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: num sei o nome cara, só sei que vi e achei muito legal
<okarintary> vitorlobo: http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/214/f/6/arch_linux__desktop_screenshot___01_08_12_by_artt_m-d59lgba.png
<okarintary> vitorlobo: esse ficou perfeito cara
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  axo q é uma especie de doky isso ai
<okarintary> vitorlobo: nessa img ae tem, aparece umas barrinha ta vendo?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  to..nunca usei esse bagulho n
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  se bem que....penso q olhando mtu tempo pra esse background, deve dar uma dor de cabeça danada
<okarintary> vitorlobo: isso é vdd kk
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  http://chameleonos.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/apple-bite-1.jpg
<vitorlobo> hahaa simpleszão
<vitorlobo> é uma ideia boa tbm
<okarintary> vitorlobo: gosto assim cara
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ha é bom usar a barra que tem aqui no elementary, ela é muito leve
<okarintary> vitorlobo: uma vez eu tinha instalado o ubuntu minimal, mas eu tive problemas com meu audio
<vitorlobo> okarintary, o meu ta simplão..default quase http://s9.postimage.org/bohmfa2m7/assim.png
<okarintary> xfce4?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ficou muito bom cara!
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  mate
<okarintary> vitorlobo: parece muito com o xfce
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  é fork do gnome2x rs
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ta em q pé da instalaçao ae?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: configurando o hostnome agora
<okarintary> vitorlobo: hostnome é o nome do pc?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  sim
<xGrind> vitorlobo: mate é igualzinho gnome 2 hein
<vitorlobo> xGrind, por isso q é clone (fork)
<vitorlobo> xGrind, so q consome menos memoria
<vitorlobo> e modifica algumas coisas
<xGrind> vitorlobo: vo tentar instalar aki no mageia pra ver no q da
<xGrind> vitorlobo: é mate-common ?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, mate-desktop
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  aqui é so mate
<xGrind> http://pkgs.org/mageia-cauldron/mageia-core-release-i586/mate-common-1.4.0-3.mga3.noarch.rpm.html
<vitorlobo> pacman -S mate
<xGrind> ta no cauldron, q vai sair ano q vem
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mas deve ser
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  pq common quer dizer comum
<xGrind> instalando. vamos ver no q vai dar
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acabando aqui
<okarintary> vitorlobo: só falta instalar o grub
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acabei de instalar
<vitorlobo> okarintary, setou o passwd?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: sim,
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  tira o .iso do vb e da reboot
<okarintary> vitorlobo: s
<vitorlobo> depois continua o video 2 rs...q te mostrei no blog
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  mas se quiser escolher outro ambiente fica a vontade
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  uma dica pra chegar nos repositporios o nome do pacote q vc quer instalar, é digitando pacman -Ss nome do pacote
<vitorlobo> pode ser só as iniciais
<vitorlobo> q ele reconhece se tiver algo assim
<okarintary> vitorlobo: logei com meu user ae a pareceu "/home/okarin: change directory failed: no such file or directory logging in with home = "/"
<vitorlobo> dai ele busca, se achar te diz qual q tem
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc fez algo errado rs
<vitorlobo> tentou mudar o diretorio da home algo assim?
<vitorlobo> ou fez a partição errada?
<okarintary> num
<okarintary> viz tudo certo eu acho kkk
<okarintary> quando logo com root fica tudo beleza
<okarintary> vou tentar criar um novo user
<okarintary> acho que errei nessa parte
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  add user..vc poe o nome só..dá enter em tudo
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  e la no fim vai pedir senha e vc poe a senha
<okarintary> fiz isso, entao ta certo
<okarintary> acho que embananei na partição 4
<okarintary> onde fica o hime
<okarintary> home*
<Denis_> Boa Noite a Todos!
<okarintary> Denis_: boa noite !
<Denis_> Sou novo em IRC...
<okarintary> Denis_: Bem Vindo!
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ou fazer de novo
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  n precisa vai em cfdisk e conserta
<okarintary> mas cara ta tudo certo aqui
<okarintary> tem as quatro partições
<okarintary> 1= boot 2= swap 3= root 4= home
<okarintary> vitorlobo: oque pode ser?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  primarias ou logicas?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  tao em ext4?
<okarintary> kkk
<okarintary> tudo primaria
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  tao em ext4?
<okarintary> sim estao
<vitorlobo> okarintary, depois q fez o novo usuario e logou com ele
<vitorlobo> deu o mesmo erro?
<okarintary> sim
<okarintary> quando dou "ls", nao estou dentro da mina home
<okarintary> minha*
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  loga com root e prossegue pra ver se vai normal e depois ve isso
<okarintary> vitorlobo: com o root vai tudo bem
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  entao prossegue
<vitorlobo> e depois ver isso
<vitorlobo> okarintary, pacman -S xorg
<vitorlobo> pra instalar o X
<okarintary> "erro fala ao obter o arquivo" em tudo
<kernel> nao precisa instalar o xorg-server?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  dhcpcd eth0
<vitorlobo> kernel,  nao
<vitorlobo> kernel,  ele ja instala tudo em pacman -S xorg
<vitorlobo> o xorg-server tudo
<vitorlobo> okarintary, depois poe pacman -S xorg de novo
<kernel> se instala tudo
<kernel> entao ele instala o DE tambem né
<vitorlobo> kernel, oq vc quer dizer com De?
<kernel> Desktop Environment
<okarintary> baixando os pacotes vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> kernel,  claro que nao
<vitorlobo> kernel,  o X é independente do DE
<paladinn> vitorlobo
<kernel> vc falou tudo
<paladinn> vc hospeda seu site onde ?
<kernel> o.O
<vitorlobo> kernel,  tudo remetente ao X
<vitorlobo> o X é independente do DE
<Chucrute301> Alguem testou o e17 ??
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  eu
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  bem bonitão
<vitorlobo> paladinn, blogspot
<Chucrute301> Lol, pensava q seria feioso
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, é nada...todo hightech
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, mais bonito q o kde
<vitorlobo> e leve tbm
<Chucrute301> Depois de tanto tempo (12 anos) sem update
<xGrind> vitorlobo: pira nenem :D
<okarintary> vitorlobo: o que nao é mais bonito que o kde? até o terminal é mais bonito kkkk
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, mantido pela comunidade creio
<vitorlobo> okarintary, ai depende de gostos rs...tem gente q acha geise arruda bonita
<murder> okarintary é que voce nao viu o enlightenment com eterm na epoca que afterstep era novidade.
<murder> ele humilhava o kde.
<xGrind> vitorlobo: http://s7.postimage.org/w5sc46a3f/Captura_de_tela.png
<Chucrute301> :)
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  me imitando
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<xGrind> mageia 2 com mate
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  curtio?
<okarintary> acho que vou instalar mate tbm
<paladinn> cha mate
<okarintary> já que testei os outros
<xGrind> vitorlobo: ainda tem duvidas de que o mga vai ganhar o povo? ja esta no repositorio do mga3. esse eu instalei de repositorio extra. mas vai ficar assim o meu qndo sair o 3
<xGrind> é bem leve mesmo. gostei
<Chucrute301> Velho
<Chucrute301> So eu to odiando o geito q o ubuntu ta ficando pesado?
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, mta gente ja caiu fora manolo
<vitorlobo> pulou do barco
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> Chucrute301: param de pensar em que tem pc ruim
<Chucrute301> Ee
<Chucrute301> Mais o foda
<murder> ubuntu nao foi feito pra ser leve, prova disso é o kernel carregado com o maximo de drivers do mercado pra qualquer usuario poder rodar sem ter que ficar configurando e instalando driver.
<Chucrute301> E q o sistema inteiro ta lento, n e so o unity
<okarintary> isso é verdade
<kernel> murder, hackudo
<murder> sup.
<Chucrute301> Bla bla
<Chucrute301> Os drivers no kernel n fazem uma diferenca mt grande
<Chucrute301> A prova disso e o fedora e opensuse
<murder> what?
<Chucrute301> TAO GRANDE
<murder> voce ja viu o Lubuntu?
<murder> teste-o.
<paladinn> e o xubung
<paladinn> xubuntu
<Chucrute301> Claro que faz diferenca
<kernel> e o cubuntu alguem ja viu?
<kernel> lol
<kernel> é o que eu estou
<okarintary> D:
<okarintary> num gosto do "K"
<Chucrute301> Mais n de uma forma q o pc fique impossivel de usar em pcs velhos
<murder> os tempos em que só eram carregados coisas necessárias se passaram.
<okarintary> vamos fazer o flubuntu shuahsuahu
<murder> duvido muito que a grande maioria customize e compile seu proprio kernel
<Chucrute301> O ubuntu 10.10 roda em qsae todos os pcs velhos
<murder> para que a maquina seja mais rapida.
<paladinn> linux anda pesado d+
<paladinn> kkk
<Chucrute301> Ja o 12.04 n roda, msm com o gnome sem efeitos
<paladinn> unity 2d
<murder> Unity, meu caro.
<murder> eu nao rodo Unity, logo nao tenho o que reclamar.
<murder> alias, eu nao rodo nenhuma interface grafica do ubuntu.
<Chucrute301> ...
<Chucrute301> Ok
<Chucrute301> O ubuntu 10.10 com o gnome e efeitos rodam num pc velho com placa sis
<Chucrute301> Ja o 12.04 com gnome sem efeitos n roda nem fudendo
<okarintary> vitorlobo: quando vc cria lá na instalação o user, e vc loga depois que reinicia, vc aparece na home?
<Chucrute301> ...
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ele pede a senha e depois q vc poe ..sim
<Chucrute301> Assault cube rodei no 10.10 a 25 fps
<Chucrute301> Ja no 12.04 rodo a 5 fps
<okarintary> vitorlobo: na hora que vc cria o user ele pede uma senha?
<vitorlobo> okarintary, no fim sim
<Chucrute301> So roda legal se eu colocar o jogo em 320x200 kkkkkk
<okarintary> vitorlobo: se for isso no meu nao apareceu D:
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  é só digitar adduser
<murder> Chucrute301 voce ja verificou como está seu driver?
<vitorlobo> n poe nada mais n
<murder> Chucrute301 se tem algum bug?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc deve estar pondo adduser nome
<vitorlobo> é só adduser
<vitorlobo> só
<Chucrute301> Ja
<joesartis> boa noite pessoal.....
<vitorlobo> okarintary, dai vc poe o nome quando pedir...depois da enter em tudo e la no fim ele pede a senha
<vitorlobo> joesartis,  boa
<okarintary> vitorlobo: depois pass... <nomedeUser> ae ele pede senha ... ok?
<Chucrute301> O msm do 10.10 pq a placa do pc perdeu suporte a anos
<Chucrute301> Atualizo o sistema diariamente
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  no fim cara rs
<vitorlobo> no fim mesmo
<joesartis> tenho um wifi usb tplink tl-wn721n mas o ubuntu 12.04 nao o reconhece....tentei instalar a partir de um tuto mas nao consegui....tem como me ajudar a instalar  ?
<Chucrute301> Ja tentei ate lxde, mais com os msms resultados
<okarintary> vitorlobo: entao ta tudo certo :D
<vitorlobo> okarintary, pediu a senha?
<Chucrute301> ...
<Chucrute301> Sei la oq fizeram nesses novos ubuntus
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acho que sim
<joesartis> até poderia tentar instalar atraves dele mesmo com a net mas to sem net nele...
<Chucrute301> Tao mt pesados
<Chucrute301> E n e so o unity nao, e o sistema inteiro :(
<Chucrute301> :(
<murder> Chucrute301 se voce tiver pelo menos 2gb de RAM e um processador acima de 2ghz eu recomendo que voce verifique seus drivers.
<murder> Chucrute301 e tambem monitore processos que utilizam muita CPU.
<joesartis> eu tentei ver se conseguia fazer isso : http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=65495.0 mas nao to com net com ele....como faço para instalar offline ?
<murder> Chucrute301 se o compiz utilizar muita CPU é facilmente detectavel que é um problema de driver.
<Chucrute301> Velhoo
<Chucrute301> Eu estou usando gnome classic sem efeitos
<okarintary> vitorlobo: pronto acabou o xorg
<murder> verifique seu top agora Chucrute301, pressione P ao entrar nele
<murder> e verifique qual processo está consumindo acima de 40% de CPU
<Chucrute301> E o driver e o mesmo do 10.10 pq minha placa perdeu suporte a anos
<Chucrute301> To no galaxy
<Chucrute301> :(
<murder> tente rodar o xfce tambem.
<murder> e verificar se está lento.
<okarintary> vitorlobo: quero testar o mate
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  entao digita no terminal depois de instalar o xorg
<joesartis> alguem a me ajudar com placa wifi usb que o ubuntu nao reconhece ?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  nano /etc/pacman.conf
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  e no fim vc adiciona [mate]
<vitorlobo> Server = http://repo.mate-desktop.org/archlinux/$arch
<vitorlobo> [mate]
<vitorlobo> Server = http://repo.mate-desktop.org/archlinux/$arch
<vitorlobo> assim
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  dai salva, sai e poe pacman -Syy mate
<vitorlobo> q ele instala
<vitorlobo> rs
<okarintary> blz
<Chucrute301> Ja tentei de td
<vitorlobo> to soltando uns peido aguado aqui q .......to prevendo merda
<vitorlobo> :S
<Chucrute301> Kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, ta em q versao do ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> 10.10 ne
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, o mais atual tem como deixar no gnome2x filho
<Chucrute301> :3
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, é só vc dar um sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Chucrute301> To na 12.04 e msm com o gnome e xfce n chega perto do 10.10 eem performance
<Chucrute301> Ta foda vitor
<Chucrute301>  
<okarintary> vitorlobo: realmento, quanto logo com o root ele nao pede senha D:
<Chucrute301> Ja tentei tuuuudoooo
<Chucrute301> Vou pular fora
<Chucrute301> To indo pro debian
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, oq vc mais sente falta nessa tal de perfomace?
<Chucrute301> Tudo cara
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, o ubuntu e outros, trabalham com dependencias escravas..é complicado isso....vc instala uma ferramenta nova e n vem só ela..vem ela e a família inteira....e quando vc quer remover uma coisa só, ele remove até oq vc n pediu
<Chucrute301> E como se meu processador estivesse a 80 graus rodando a 400 mhz
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, tenta remover o leafpad usando lxde no ubuntu pra vc ver
<vitorlobo> ele remove é o lxde inteiro
<Chucrute301> Eu sei
<Chucrute301> Eu to falando
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, isso pode ser bom...mas depende do tipo de usuario...se destina a um tipo especifico..usuários mais exigentes tem dores de cabeça com isso
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, uma alternativa se quiser continuar no ubuntu, é vc pegar o 10 LTS
<Chucrute301> Q o problema de performance do ubuntu n e so o unity
<vitorlobo> long term suport
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  eu imagino
<Chucrute301> Tem mais alguma coisa ...
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  vc tem a opção do debina ou mint ne....dizem q a versao 14 do xfce do mint ta mtu leve..eles modificaram o xfce4
<Chucrute301> Q nao e minha DE
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, o capiroto pangolim rapaz
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Chucrute301> O mint e encima do ubuntu
<Chucrute301> Logo vai ficar lento tbm
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, nao exatamente
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, tem mint debian e ubuntu
<Chucrute301> O elementary aki ta impossivrl de usar, msma doenca do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, mas se for seguir sua lógica, n adiantaria correr pro debian ja q o ubuntu é fork do debian rs
<Chucrute301> N
<Chucrute301> Vou pro pai
<Chucrute301> Todos os froks do filho tbm estao lentas
<Chucrute301> :(
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  leia http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conclusao-projectzim-arch-linux.html
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  talvez vc precise conhecer uma nova filosofia de vida
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> Chucrute301: mageia =]
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  o mageia está condenado a peste bulbonica do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  pela forma q ele trabalha tbm....masssss
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ai vai de gosto de cada um rs...
<Chucrute301> Eu vou pro pai msm, se ele estiver zuado eu vou pro slackware de vez e compilo o meu proprio kernel :)))))
<vitorlobo> é meio frustrante quando vc se apega a algo q com o tempo estraga
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, leia -.-" filho
<Chucrute301> Ubuntu
<Chucrute301> Comecei nele...
<Chucrute301> Vou ler kkkk pera
 * vitorlobo rindo do kernel se lascando a vera
 * vitorlobo ta pensando q beço de jegue é arroz doce kernel ?
<kernel> tou me lascando nao
<kernel> ja consegui
<kernel> :P
<kernel> xupa!
<Chucrute301> Ah velho
<Chucrute301> Ja testei arch
<vitorlobo> kernel,  tira ss ai pra nois ve
<kernel> tou instalando verme
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, a questao é...
<kernel> como vou tirar ss
<Chucrute301> Quebrou numa simples atualizacao
<Chucrute301> Fiquei com trauma rsrs
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, o arch assim como gentoo são meta-distros....n correm o risco de ter essa má evolução
<Chucrute301> Sim
<Chucrute301> Mais o foda
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, se vc mandar instalar o gnome no ubuntu so com o sistema base, ele instala tanto pacote q torna o sistema base o ubuntu normal...pesado e cheio de dependencia
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  se vc mandar instalar o gnome no arch ou gentoo, ele só instala o gnome .desktop vazio, enxuto pra vc compor como vc quiser
<Chucrute301> E q o ubutu tem chances de pegar usuarios do windows
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, assim vale para todos app's
<Chucrute301> Maumis com essa performance n da
<Chucrute301> Mais*
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, ta comparando mundo linux com a moda do ano? rs...se pegou a moda de usar cabelo de vaca lambido by emo, vc tbm usa pq é tendencia?
<vitorlobo> :o
<Chucrute301>  Vou tomar banho e fazer arte barroca
<vitorlobo> arte barroca foi boa
<vitorlobo> auhauhaahuahua
<Chucrute301> Depois eu responde decentemente o bagulho do cabelo
<Chucrute301> :)
<Chucrute301> Falows
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> instalando uma renca de fonts aqui
<vitorlobo> >.<
<paladinn> linux sempre foi modinha
<paladinn> modissima
<paladinn> nego entra aqui no canal querendo FI RU LAS
<vitorlobo> paladinn, a modinha quente são.....os remasterizadores nervosos
<vitorlobo> saem remasterizando tdo qto é distro pra dizer q fez uma versao linux dele
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Chucrute301> To na arte barroca com meu galaxy
<Chucrute301> Ta acabando a bateria
<Chucrute301> Elementary e um ubuntu com tema
<Chucrute301> Msma bosta (serio)
<paladinn> galaxy tab 2 ?
<Chucrute301> Y
<Chucrute301> E de pobre
<paladinn> meu amigo catou um
<paladinn> eu resetei ele
<paladinn> e tal
<Chucrute301> Peguei pq usa linux
<paladinn> é 3g ne
<paladinn> q linux usa  ?
<Chucrute301> E eu compilei meu priprio kernek
<Chucrute301> Kernel
<Chucrute301> 2.6
<Chucrute301> N lembro precisamente
<Chucrute301> 2.6.35.14
<paladinn> tava no android
<claudemir> já instalei uma vez ubuntu no meu netbok
<claudemir> nao lembro mais como fazer
<claudemir> lembro que deixei rodndo junto ao windos
<claudemir> onde posso pegar as instruções
<Chucrute301> Dual boot :)
<paladinn> claudemir as instruções depende do seu nivel de conhecimento
<walbarello> vitorlobo
<walbarello> vitorlobo
<walbarello> vitorlobo
<walbarello> acorde homem!
<paladinn> oh cabra
<claudemir> eu mesmo o fiz
<claudemir> lembro que segui algum tutorial, fiz as partições e tudo mais
<claudemir> e não lembro mais como fazer
<claudemir> falo do pc que fi
<claudemir> fiz
<claudemir> fix
<claudemir> pode ser que ainda aja as partições?
<claudemir> já que só exclui o sistema
<paladinn> claudemir calma homem
<paladinn> o q vc quer fazer exatamente
<paladinn> e o q vc tem
<paladinn> para de brisar
<claudemir> kk
<claudemir> beleza
<claudemir> ok
<walbarello> vitorlobo :((
<walbarello> paladinn você é um paladino?
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> anticristo
<walbarello> kernel você está atualizado?
<kernel> to nada
<walbarello> Desculpem, os dopantes fizeram efeito.
<kernel> 2.6
<walbarello> vitorlobo pelo amor de deus, volte aqui!
<kernel> esse cha de cogumelos ta doido viu
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Chucrute301> Paladin
<claudemir> paladinn quero baixar o sistema e instalar neste net HP
<Chucrute301> Vc ja sentiu inveja dos magos ou arqueiros
<paladinn> hp-mini ?
<claudemir> sim
<claudemir> isso memso
<Chucrute301> Em Paladin ????
<claudemir> mesmo
<paladinn> eu curto mages
<paladinn> e paladins geralmente são arqueiros
<paladinn> depende o rpg
<paladinn> no tibia paladin é arqueiro
<paladinn> já no diablo ele usa espada
<Chucrute301> Geralmente
<walbarello> tibia <3
<Chucrute301> Eu sempre vou ser um tanker
<walbarello> Eu adoro ser ganker =)
<walbarello> Quer dizer..
<paladinn> tambem
<walbarello> todo héroi é capaz de gankar..
<Chucrute301> O guerreiro com hp infinito
<claudemir> vitorlobo e belém?
<walbarello> então, long ranger.. é o termo certo.
<paladinn> godmod gm
<walbarello> claudemir n
<walbarello> bahia
<Chucrute301> What
<Chucrute301> Ganker?
<Chucrute301> Cogumelos.... O.o
<walbarello> Sim.
<walbarello> Existe diversas classes.
<walbarello> Tankers, gankers, suportes e carriers
<paladinn> isso mesmo
<walbarello> Tanker = aguentar a porrada
<Chucrute301>  
<walbarello> gankers = geralmente quem fica atacando, mas tankers também o fazem
<paladinn> warrior
<walbarello> suporte quem cura, ou morre para outros materem etc..etc..
<paladinn> buffer
<walbarello> carriers são geralmente os O.P.. quem mais faz no time.
<walbarello> Entendeu?!
<Chucrute301> Pra mim tanker e ganker sempre foi a mesma bosta
<Chucrute301> Se o cara aguenta porrada ele tbm ataca
<walbarello> Sim, mas tipo..
<Chucrute301> Nao como um mago ou arqueiro
<walbarello> Um archer, não aguenta porrada igual um tanker
<walbarello> e tankers também não tem a mesma vantagem que um mago ou archer..
<Chucrute301>  
<walbarello> assim como os warriors/fighters, são mais no mano-a-mano
<Chucrute301> Jogava q rpg?
<paladinn> o rpg é um eterno perde e ganha
<Chucrute301>  
<walbarello> Eu joguei mu, shaiya, wow, dotA, aion, tibia
<walbarello> tantos..
<Chucrute301> Eu jogava  cabal
<walbarello> final fantasy
<paladinn> eu jogo ainda
<paladinn> todos esses ai
<paladinn> walbarello
<paladinn> ainda tem char ?
<Chucrute301> Puta merda
<walbarello> shaiya, tenho em alguns servidores..
<Chucrute301> Final fantasy X
<paladinn> perfect world
<walbarello> dotA eu ainda jogo.
<walbarello> aion n
<walbarello> nem tibia..
<Chucrute301> Foi o jogo mais foda que eu ja joguei
<paladinn> aion eu jogo
<paladinn> tibia joguei muito
<walbarello> pw eu joguei por um tempo.
<Chucrute301> FfX
<paladinn> q server do tibia vc jogo
<walbarello> FFVI
<paladinn> eu jogava em chimera
<walbarello> zerei com 97h de game :)
<Chucrute301> Final fantasy X.......
<walbarello> FFX é o do Vaan?
<Chucrute301> Hj so tem poser de vii
<Chucrute301> Nnnnnn
<Chucrute301> O X e do tidus
<walbarello> Ah sim
<walbarello> confundi legal.
<Chucrute301> Eo XII e o do vaan
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acabou de instalar o mate
<walbarello> FFXII é mt grande, cara.
<Chucrute301> Hj so tem mulecada que pensa que o VII e superior a todos os ff
<Chucrute301> Da ate desgosto
<walbarello> A história dos antigos FF, eram legais sim.. mas com certeza, os novos são bons.
<walbarello> mas não dispenso um ótimo simulador dos clássicos.
<Chucrute301> O xii e gigantesco e nao e linear igual o X ou o XIII
<walbarello> Apesar de eu ter 16 anos, joguei muitos deles.
<walbarello> Tipo..
<walbarello> Eu comecei pelo FFVI
<walbarello> quando fui jogar o FFXII
<walbarello> fiquei tipo: WTF?!!?!
<walbarello> Mudou tudo..
<walbarello> foi um salto muito grande até nas simulações de batalha.
<Chucrute301> Historia do X e foda demais
<walbarello> Demorou pra me adaptar, mas valeu a pena.
<walbarello> paladinn eu joguei no da europa.
<Chucrute301> O primeiro que eu joguei.... Vc n vai acreditar
<walbarello> mas n lembro qual. huauhau
<walbarello> tinha muitos.
<walbarello> Tô pensando em criar uma nova conta e voltar a jogar.
<walbarello> Assim que eu terminar de configurar o Arch..
<paladinn> tibia ?
<walbarello> vou colocar nele.
<walbarello> sim.
<okarintary> vitorlobo: ta ae?
<paladinn> tem pra linux  ?
<walbarello> paladinn: vamos tentar rodar né.
<walbarello> =)
<walbarello> o vitorlobo fez gunbound rodar no Arch junto com ragnarok no debian
<walbarello> então..
<walbarello> tem que rodar.
<walbarello> Sinceramente..
<walbarello> meus app no linux nunca funciona..
<walbarello> okarintary ele n está.. deve está dormindo no teclado ou comendo algo
<Chucrute301> Velho o primeiro ff q eu joguei foi o 12
<okarintary> walbarello: vc pode me ajudar com o arch?
<vitorlobo> to tomando meu caldinho do dia
<vitorlobo> rs
<Chucrute301> looooool
<walbarello> okarintary depende do que você precisa..
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  pacman -S gdm
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  depois do gdm me da um feedback
<okarintary> a blz ele voltou kkk
<walbarello> Ufa
<walbarello> deus está de volta.
<walbarello> rs
<vitorlobo> filhos meus...ponha o dedo no ** para curar unha encravada
<vitorlobo> mandamento meu é lei
<vitorlobo> obedeçam
<walbarello> '-'
<walbarello> pronto
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> uahhauahuahuahuaa
<walbarello> hauauhauhauh
<walbarello> Então..
<walbarello> vamos configurar o lenghtghugtuh?
<paladinn> https://secure.tibia.com/account/?subtopic=downloadclient
<walbarello> ( acho que é assim que se escreve )
<walbarello> vou no banheiro.
<murder> vitorlobo brother. sério.
<murder> vitorlobo papo sério.
<vitorlobo> diga
<murder> vitorlobo esse canal é ubuntu cara, é pra discussao sobre Ubuntu, a rede Freenode organizou-se para suportar diferentes canais pra diferentes projetos.
<murder> vitorlobo a fim de ter varias comunidades mais bem estruturadas.
<vitorlobo> murder,  amém
<murder> nao quero ser chato.
<vitorlobo> murder, entendido =]
<Chucrute301> Alguem aki ja pegou virus em algum linux?
<vitorlobo> murder, mas eu ja entendi a axortação ok?
<vitorlobo> eu nem lembro doq é virus
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301>  
<walbarello> vírus são os usuários..
<walbarello> rs
<SabdfI> Hi guys
<walbarello> Hi gay \o
<walbarello> guy*
<SabdfI> I will ban you
<walbarello> Oh, no :(
<SabdfI> You will never use my OS again
<SabdfI> You are banned from ubuntu
<hggdh_> SabdfI: not really, but *I* can ban you
<SabdfI> I can ban you
<walbarello> são bots? o_o
<SabdfI> You will never use ubuntu again hggdh
<SabdfI> Noo
<SabdfI> You are admin
<SabdfI> U kicked me
<hggdh_> SabdfI: acabaste de ganhar acesso ao canal. Queres ser banido de novo?
<SabdfI> Nao
<hggdh_> então vamos parar com isto, por favor
<SabdfI> Serio
<SabdfI> Alguem ja pegou virus em algum linux?
<walbarello> Rapaz..
<walbarello> Só se você criar.
<SabdfI> "e so"
<SabdfI> Essas palavras dizem que uma coisa e dificil de fazer
<walbarello> Nah
<walbarello> Você sabe programar em alguma linguagem?
<SabdfI> :)
<walbarello> SabdfI você é brasileiro? o_o
<Chucrute301> Sou nada
<walbarello> kernel: me dá seu nick? *-*
<kernel> me da sua conta bancaria?
<kernel> lol
<walbarello> Eita!
<walbarello> Daria, mas minha mãe escondeu os cartões..rs
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<walbarello> hggdh você tem um nick muito criativo!
<joesartis> vitorlobo, pode me ajudar  ?
<vitorlobo> joesartis, diga
<hggdh> walbarello: é uma palavra em Hebreu
<vitorlobo> okarintary, ta em q pé ai?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, cristao?
<walbarello> hggdh Uau, dessa não sabia. Deixe-me ver o que significa..
<hggdh> vitorlobo: não
<walbarello> Mais provável teólogo, vitorlobo.
<joesartis> estou tentando instaloar driver da minha placa usb wifi em um ubuntu sem rede pq nao reconhece mas nao estou conseguindo
<okarintary> vitorlobo: terminando de instalar o gdm, eu ia instalar o slim que é bem mais leve
<walbarello> Algo me diz que fui trollado e que era sarcasmo dele.
<hggdh> walbarello: tente procurar por 'haggadah'
<Chucrute301> :(
<walbarello> hggdh: achei! retiro minha irônia. É criativo sim!
<joesartis> vitorlobo, tentei sem sucesso esse tutorial  sudo cp -r ~/Downloads/ar9271.fw /lib/firmware mas nao consegui colocar o firmware em dev/firmware por nao conter a pasta firmware, ai nao consegui criar essa pasta
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pacman -S gdm pra vc
<hggdh> walbarello: Hebrew normalmente se escreve sem vogais. Esta é a razao do nick
<walbarello> lol?
<joesartis> http://leonardom.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/install-wireless-usb-adapter-tl-wn721n-driver-on-ubuntu-10-4/
<walbarello> hggdh Como sabe tanto a respeito?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: acabou de instalar
<hggdh> vem da família
<walbarello> Entendo, hggdh..
<vitorlobo> okarintary, digita agora systemctl enable gdm.service
<walbarello> vitorlobo sério que vou ter de instalar +51,68mb?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  digita tbm systemctl enable dhcpcd.service
<Chucrute301> Vc e hebreu?
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  nao o.O tem alguma merda errada ai
<walbarello> você me mandou esse comando, lol
<walbarello> 58,68*
<okarintary> vitorlobo: já tudo ok
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  deixa eu ver um menor
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  vc ja poz o mate?
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  editou os repositorios la q falei?
<joesartis> vitorlobo, sabe como posso colocar essa firmware do wifi se nao tenho a pasta lib/firmware ?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: sim, foi o primeiro
<vitorlobo> okarintary, reboot
<okarintary> blz
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  ele vai entrar no gdm automatico
<hggdh> walbarello: não, sou americano/brasileiro.
<vitorlobo> okarintary,  dai vc muda de gnome pra mate rs
<Chucrute301> A bom :)
<vitorlobo> joesartis, q firmware q é? o driver
<Chucrute301>  Seus pais entao?
<vitorlobo> hggdh, quiser ae..um cunhado..... uma mao lava a outra...green card pra mim,e um cunhado pra vc
<vitorlobo> hggdh, so falta uma irma ou prima
<joesartis> nao...é o firmware do wifi...
<vitorlobo> tamo ae
<walbarello> LOL
<Chucrute301> To meio depressivo
<vitorlobo> joesartis,  ta mas vc n sabe qual o drive dele? modelo?
<Chucrute301> Depois q meu irmao Andre Gondim morreu :(
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  tenta pacman -S slim
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  ver o tamanho
<okarintary> vitorlobo: deu um errinho aqui "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/meuUser/.ICEauthority"
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  era seu mano?
<vitorlobo> de sangue?
<Chucrute301> :"(
<Chucrute301> N cara
<vitorlobo> okarintary, mas esse erro impediu de entrar?
<Chucrute301> + era um irmao pra mim :"(
<joesartis> vitorlobo, a placa é uma tplink tl-wn721n usb.....o tutorial que tentei usar é esse : http://leonardom.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/install-wireless-usb-adapter-tl-wn721n-driver-on-ubuntu-10-4/ mas nao consigo achar essa pasta lib/firmware, só acho a pasta dev e nao consigo mexer nela
<okarintary> vitorlobo:  entrou mais num apareceu a gui
<okarintary> vitorlobo: é como se o meu user num tivesse permissão pra criar nada
<vitorlobo> okarintary, rapz.....
<vitorlobo> okarintary, que pé frio hein
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vou tentar usar o root
<vitorlobo> okarintary, usa o root entaomesmo rs
<okarintary> vitorlobo: se nao começo do começo
<vitorlobo> walbarello,  pacman -S slim ve se ta menor
<walbarello> já instalei
<Chucrute301> ZzZz
<walbarello> mas tipo..
<Chucrute301> Wallba
<Chucrute301> Vc ta usando arch?
<walbarello> eu?
<okarintary> vitorlobo: com root vai de boa, é só aquele user que num ta prestando
<walbarello> Chucrute301 s
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vou tentar criar outro
<kernel> okarintary, ta tentando fazer oque
<okarintary> kernel: to instalando o arch
<kernel> ahh
<joesartis> vitorlobo, o que posso fazer ?
<okarintary> mas estou com problemas em um usuario
<vitorlobo> joesartis,  guenta ai
<joesartis> vitorlobo, valeu.....é que estou no windows pois nao tenho internet no linux....cada tentativa no linux tenho que mudar de hd e tentar offline
<vitorlobo> okarintary, walbarello  vcs com o meesmo problema pq n criaram usuario corretamente
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> veem o tuto e n criam
<vitorlobo> vai entender
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> dai na hora do login la no gdm,slim
<vitorlobo> wtf
<okarintary> vitorlobo: vou fazer de novo
<okarintary> vitorlobo: do zero
<joesartis> vitorlobo, alguma luz para meu problema ?
<vitorlobo> joesartis,  tentou criar a pasta na mao?
<vitorlobo> mkdir e tal
<joesartis> vitorlobo, nao tentei pelo terminal...na pasta a opçãp criar está desabilitada
<joesartis> vitorlobo, como crio ela pelo terminal ?
<vitorlobo> joesartis,  mkdir diretorio
<joesartis> vitorlobo, vou tentar e volto aqui
<okarintary> flw pessoal
<okarintary> tenho que trabalhar amanhã
<okarintary> boa noite pra que fica (-_-)/
<CoreyBR> o.o
<CoreyBR> finalmente consegui conectar lol
<CoreyBR> e aí galera, boa madrugada
<CoreyBR> alguém?
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> monte de gente
<vitorlobo> e bots
<vitorlobo> e sentinelas
<YanGM> Alguém madrugando ae?
<KessyaLuvec> ^^
<YanGM> Tô com um centos aqui, queria ativar wol nele
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/
<vitorlobo> YanGM,  da uma lida nesse pf sense
<vitorlobo> talvez vc se interesse
<YanGM> Botei uns comandos nele... Queria saber se desligo ou existe algum estado diferente para acordar o pc
<YanGM> Vou ver, to no celular porque caguei meu hackintosh
<YanGM> Vitorlobo interessante, queria montar meu próprio roteador quando tiver grana e esse parece ser um projeto interessante
<YanGM> Acho que vou dormir, dor na vista
<YanGM> Flw
<CoreyBR> alguem? D:
<sagat> ubuntu e pago agora ?
<jxajro> Bom dia a todos!
<jxajro> Alguém aqui conhece o QQ e como usar no Pidgin???
<Peste_Bubonica> QQ?!?
<Celso> que qui é isso?
<Celso> até eu fiquei curioso
<murder> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent_QQ
<jxajro> oi celso
<jxajro> o QQ é um tipo de msn dos chineses
<jxajro> Tinha um cara aqui que era especialista nisso mas ele parece um eclipse.
<MarconM> o.O
 * MarconM acha que estao falando dele
<jxajro> Acontece que consegui configurar o QQ no meu pidgin mas não sei porque ele tá travando o programa do nada e não consigo mais conectá-lo.
<MarconM> jxajro, \o
<MarconM> murder, e ae
<jxajro> Ah MarcoM!
<jxajro> O Eclipse Man!
<MarconM> e ae
<jxajro> Tudo bom?
<MarconM> nao deu conta de usar o QQ ainda manolo
<MarconM> eu to usando no fedora com kde
<jxajro> Então..eu tava usando o QQ mas não sei o que aconteceu....numa das atualizações aqui do Ubuntu tinha uma que era pro QQ no pidgin...ok..atualizei...hoje fui abrir e cadê?
<MarconM> kkkk
<jxajro> Fedora?
<MarconM> jxajro] instala o QQ mesmo
<jxajro> O que é Fedora?
<MarconM> o.O
<jxajro> Tá queridão! Instalo o que você quiser mas como???
<MarconM> jxajro: baixa e instala
<jxajro> Não acho QQ pra linux nem a pau!
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Ohhh boy nao diz isso
<jxajro> Tuuuudo beeeem lindinho...baixo e instaaalo..mas de onde, baralho!
<MarconM> jxajro: vou te mandar o link ok
<jxajro> Não sei o que deu no Pidgin que agora trava quando tento conectar o QQ.
<MarconM> ta usando o que ae
<MarconM> ubuntu ?
<jxajro> Opa...demorou...obrigado! :)
<MarconM> http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/ <---- jxajro
<jxajro> Sim...estou usando o Ubuntu 11,10
<MarconM> jxajro: soh baixar
<jxajro> o que tá escrito aqui??? 腾讯公司发布的基于Linux平台的即时通讯软件,
<jxajro> 为Linux电脑用户带来更加快捷方便的聊天体验。
<MarconM> se eu nao me engano ele usa o java
<MarconM> eu nao tenho certeza
<MarconM> como eu to na emprsa é infelizmente aqui é ruindows, tenho que baixar para ruindows
<MarconM> to baixando versao 2013 =D
<jxajro> Usa Java...acho que tudo bem...só não pode usar o Flashplayer porque tá meio proibido esse programa aqui..
<jxajro> versão 2013 do que?
<jxajro> Opa...tá baixando! :)
<jxajro> a encrenca é esse monte de pauzinhos.
<MarconM> jxajro: eu to baixando QQ versao nova 2013
<jxajro> ah é? eu acho que baixei a 2012
<jxajro> vou ter que tirar ele do Pidgin, né?
<jxajro> que pena...parecia funcionar não bem.....:(
<jxajro> é que eu tenho já 4 contatos chineses que usam o QQ....e não queria perdê-los.
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> mas voce nao vai perdelos
<MarconM> tu tem  4 soh
<MarconM> aeuahuhe
<MarconM> eu tenho 133
<MarconM> 110 é mulher
<jxajro> o que importa é a qualidade!
<jxajro> Tá....110 mulheres! Vc é mussulmano?
<alvaro> Estou com problemas com o "Utilitário de Unidades" do  Ubuntu; toda vez que vou executar algum teste o mesmo fecha e não quer abrir mais, o que pode ser isso?
<MarconM> i dont know
<alvaro> Já removi e instalei denovo e nada do problema ser sanado
<MarconM> cara ... da uma olhad no google
<MarconM> geralmente ja tem forum aberto com esse problema
<MarconM> e ja ta como resolvido
<MarconM> se eu soubesse te ajudava
<jxajro> puts!!!!!!
<jxajro> olha que bobo, cara!!!! :)kkkkk
<jxajro> Veio uma pastinha...cliquei em cima e pam!
<jxajro> kkkkkk
<alvaro> ja procurei e não encontrei nada sobre isso ainda não
<jxajro> preciso lembrar o meu número de QQ agora, né?
<jxajro> se eu perder esse número como recupero MarcoM?
<jxajro> Viu MarcoM? Dear User, your version of the software will be obsolete soon. Please download the latest version to avoit interruption of service. Thank you! (http://im.qq.com/qq/dlqq.shtml)
<MarconM> jxajro: voce pode logar na QQ zone
<MarconM> e la aparece seu numero
<jxajro> não conecta!
<MarconM> no QQ pelo linux é feito logon pelo numero
<jxajro> o que é QQ zone?
<MarconM> é tipo facebook
<MarconM> o QQ é tudo conectado
<jxajro> Ah um tipo facebook do QQ?
<MarconM> voce automaticamente tem um QQ zone
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> face chines
<MarconM> =)
<jxajro> face chinês?
<MarconM> yes auehauahuhea
<jxajro> mas onde eu acho um QQ que funcione aqui?
<jxajro> Esse que vc mandou não conecta
<MarconM> qual erro que da ?
<MarconM> jxajro:
<MarconM> qual o erro que da
<_fjunior_> You are already logged in as _fjunior_
<jxajro> MarcoM...o erro é que quando clico no programa pra executar aparece esta mensagem:
<jxajro> Dear User, your version of the software will be obsolete soon. Please download the latest version to avoit interruption of service. Thank you! (http://im.qq.com/qq/dlqq.shtml)
<jxajro> aí eu clico numa caixa de pauzinhos chineses e fecha e pronto
<jxajro> ah sim..no link que vc mandou tem um arquivo tar.gz com um arquivo de 2010
<jxajro> 文件大小：4.8M
<jxajro> 所有Linux系统用户均可下载
<jxajro> 2010年12月22日更新
<Chucrutz> Aaah vivo
<Chucrutz> Mt ruim aki
<Chucrutz> Ta caindo td hora
<Chucrutz> Alguem ai ja testou o Slax???
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, ja
<alvaro> Mais um erro interno
<Chucrute301> Usando 12.04?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> Agora e na Central de Programas
<alvaro> primeiro foi no Utilitario de Unidades, instalei novamente e continua o erro
<alvaro> 0.0
<Chucrute301> :(
<alvaro> já procurei bastante sobre isso mas não encontrei nada, só falta ter que formatar denovo :(
<vitorlobo> alvaro, q q ta rolando?
<alvaro> mais erros internos
<vitorlobo> relate o erro po
<vitorlobo> http://bpaste.net
<alvaro> espere
<alvaro> http://bpaste.net/show/uzo2Cr3cJJcME8siK9p2/
<alvaro> já deu erro no TOTEM, Utilitario de Unidades (já removi ele) e agora na Central de Programas
<okarintary> boa tarde ! :D
<vitorlobo> alvaro, vc ta tentando instalar oq?
<alvaro> na verdade eu abro a Central de Programas para ver os novos programas para o Ubuntu, se tiver um que eu goste eu instalo
<vitorlobo> alvaro, n me recordo exatamente mas..ao q me parece o totem é um programa q puxa muita dependencia escrava do unity....ou gnome...o ubuntu tem dessas...vc remove um aplicativo nativo e ele sai removendo uma porção de dependencia q petence tanto a ele, qto a outros programas
<vitorlobo> AlanBell,  de repente seja interessante vc reinstalar o totem , testa-lo e ver se funciona...possivelmente fazendo isso ele restabeleça algumas dependencias q foram perdidas e fixe o erro q ta dando ae
<alvaro> só removi o Utilitario de unidades nada mais, pois ele tava travando demais
<alvaro> eu reinstalei ele denovo mas deu mesmo problema
<vitorlobo> alvaro, vc instalou algum plugin recentemente no totem?
<vitorlobo> otem-plugin-viewer
<vitorlobo> totem-plugin-viewer
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> esse plugin não é nativo do Firefox?
<vitorlobo> alvaro, q versao é?
<vitorlobo> seu ubuntu
<vitorlobo> nao
<alvaro> 12.04 LTS
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  lspci |grep VGA
<vitorlobo> retorna ai
<alvaro> Vitor veja o erro do Utilitario de Unidades as ultimas linhas    http://bpaste.net/show/Fx2CdJzqLc7Le0FuGuzw/
<alvaro> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<vitorlobo> alvaro, nem tudo ai é erro...o erro são apenas 2 linhas no fim
<alvaro> isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> alvaro, retorna uname -a ai
<alvaro> Linux alvaro-STI 3.2.0-35-generic-pae #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 18:04:39 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<vitorlobo> alvaro, tenta atualizar teu kernel pra 3.6 ou 3.7
<vitorlobo> alvaro, ta desatualizado
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  relataram o mesmo tipo de erro usando debian squeeze e resolveram com a atualização do kernel + xorg ....sendo q xorg n tem nem pé nem cabeça..pra esse erro ae....entao axo q seja o kernel mesmo
<alvaro> mas como todo dia olho no Gerenciador de atualizações, e faço as atualizações recomendadas
<alvaro> Uso a versão 32 bits da 12.04
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  sim mas o kernel ta desatualizado
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  ja tem a versão 3.7 to usando a 3.6 e vc a 3.2
<vitorlobo> alvaro,  http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/instalar-kernel-linux-371-no-ubuntu.html
<alvaro> não corro o risco de ferrar o sistema inteiro?
<vitorlobo> alvaro, creio q n..ja q a 3.6 ou 3.7 estão estaveis ja
<vitorlobo> alvaro, sem falar q tem como vc voltar atras depois
<alvaro> Agora me dá uma "LUZ", porque não saiu essas atualização no repositorio do Ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> alvaro, Ursinha  reponde ae q tu é entendida
<vitorlobo> alvaro, ela trampa na canonical deve saber o pq
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ursinha> aham
<alvaro> rsrsrs
<Ursinha> meu tio trabalha de vigia na companhia de força e luz, deve saber pq a tarifa aumentou
<Ursinha> ¬¬
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, mais doq eu sim
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> :P
<Ursinha> os pacotes estáveis do ubuntu estão no repositorio oficial
<Ursinha> se vc quer pacotes que não são estáveis ainda, tem que usar ppas ou outros repositorios
<Ursinha> como o -proposed
<alvaro> certo
<Ursinha> e os pacotes podem não estar disponiveis pra versão do ubuntu que vc está usando
<vitorlobo> jurava q o kernel 3.6 ja estava estável  ja q ja tao instalando o 3.7
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, qual  a versao do teu kernel?
<Ursinha> mas não espere muito movimento na essa época do ano pq as pessoas estão de férias agora
<Ursinha> a gente precisa também
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, -.- acordou com o pé esquerdo foi?
<vitorlobo> hunf
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, o meu é 3.6.0, mas eu estou usando um kernel mais novo
<Ursinha> estou falando a real só
<alvaro> mas ha como corrigir essa falhas que estou tendo?
<Ursinha> não é pq tão instalando o 3.7 que ele está estável
<vitorlobo> alvaro, ai..poe o 3.6 ou 3.7 pra ver se resolve
<Ursinha> de onde vc tirou isso? :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, nao nao..digo uma versao antes do 3.7
<vitorlobo> q possivelmente esteja estavel
<alvaro> rsrsrs
<vitorlobo> no caso 3.6
<Ursinha> alvaro, se vc está com um problema no 12.04 que foi corrigido numa versão mais nova de kernel, o que eu recomendaria vc fazer seria abrir um bug relatando pra que possam fazer o backport
<alvaro> Ursinha, como eu disse ontem sou pessimo em ingles, por isso tenho muita dificuldade
<alvaro> :(
<Ursinha> alvaro, é que não tenho como ajudar vc agora... vitorlobo, vc sabe de ingles?
<alvaro> Ursinha vou enviar agora o resultado via pastebin
<Ursinha> alvaro, o que vc precisa pra abrir um bug é: qual versão do kernel vc encontrou o bug, qual o sintoma do bug, se tiver logs, foto de kernel panic, melhor ainda
<Ursinha> e se souber de uma versão de kernel que tem esse bug corrigido, também serve
<alvaro> olha as ultimas linhas http://bpaste.net/show/Fx2CdJzqLc7Le0FuGuzw/
<alvaro> O Kernel é esse Linux alvaro-STI 3.2.0-35-generic-pae #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 18:04:39 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<alvaro> Espero de ajudado um pouco
<alvaro> *ter
<Viewer> Galera alguém poderia me tirar uma dúvida?
<alvaro> Descansar um pouco. :O
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, sei
<adiaswin> colegas que diabos teve ontem
<Celso> ?
<adiaswin> ontem o que aconteceu ontem
<Celso> se aconteceu algo de estranho nao estava aqui
<adiaswin> um colega esta falando que teve uma bela de uma briga aki
<adiaswin> e um usuario se revoltando contra os admins
<Celso> está ficando normal
<Celso> pra falar a verdade acho estranho
<Celso> faz muito tempo que frenquento este canal e vi alguns usuarios que ajudavam sairem do canal.Uns até por meio de Ban
<Celso> não entendo,mas respeito
<Celso> acho que devo ser o mais velho do canal e se bobear do irc
<Celso> rsrsrsr
<adiaswin> celso irei converssar com os admins
<adiaswin> que e isso nao pode sair metendo ban em todo mundo
<Celso> nos meus 50 anos ja vi de tudo em irc
<adiaswin> operadores o que esta acontecendo aki
<adiaswin> poxa uma serie de bans pra nada
<adiaswin> .....
<adiaswin> o que e isto
<adiaswin> os admins deviam saber dos limites e remediar
<adiaswin> isto nao e uma ditadura e se for este canal esta condenado
<adiaswin> ursinha espero resposta
<Ursinha> a briga que aconteceu aqui foi há uma semana, por ai... e quem foi banido injustamente foi desbanido
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ele ja saiu
<Ursinha> povo só sabe reclamar.... misericordia
<Ursinha> depois ninguém entende pq não tem mais ninguém ajudando no canal
<Ursinha> quem é que aguenta isso?
<Celso> dificil
<virtu> pessoal, procuro um .conkyrc com a previsao do tempo, de preferencia que seja na horizontal
<virtu> =P
<kernel> como formatar uma partição logica para ext4?
<kernel> sabe vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  vai no canal certo
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Dane1> kernel : mkfs.ext4 /dev/particao
<vitorlobo> Dane1, vlw, mas ja respondi ele
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> =]
<kernel> nao da certo
<kernel> Could not stat /dev/sda5 ---- No such file or directory
<kernel> e agora virtu
<kernel> ops vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> kernel,  existe sda5?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> estou vendo ela aqui no cfdisk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pois ele ta dizendo q nao
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> ele é logica
<kernel> vitorlobo, tipo eu tenho 3 primarias
<kernel> e uma extendida sda4 que dentro dela tem as logicas sda5 sda6
<kernel> quero formatar sda5 e sda6
<kernel> sabe vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  pra mim, formata assim mesmo
<vitorlobo> mesmo sendo logica
<vitorlobo> o.O
<kernel> nao ta dando certo aqui mano
<virtu> vitorlobo, e ai cara... lembrou de onde lembraste do meu nick? =P
<vitorlobo> virtu,  nao =\ vc mexe com cg?
<virtu> vitorlobo, haa muito tempo atras eu desenhei uns anime e scaneava eles e depois pintava com o gimp
<virtu> vitorlobo, mas foi ha muito tempo atras e hoje nao sei aonde estao estes desenhos mais
<danielfs8> Se alguem poder me auxiliar.....??
<danielfs8> Quando edito uma pagina no Wiki devo colocar meu  nome e data desta edição..?
<vitorlobo> virtu, http://vitorlobo.carbonmade.com
<vitorlobo> virtu, ve se vc tem alguma lembrança vaga de mim
<danielfs8> em Wikifier (es)?
<vitorlobo> danielfs8,  axo q sim
<virtu> vitorlobo, putzz cara... lembro nao tb =P
<danielfs8> heheh
<danielfs8> não tem certeza...
<danielfs8> *não tenho  certeza!
<danielfs8> se coloco em Wikifier (es) ou so edito e salvo!!
<vitorlobo> virtu, tensão pura rs
<danielfs8> Vou colocar então...qualquer coisa alguem vai me avisar ..hehe
<ftruzzi> hey, I installed the proprietary drivers for ATI, but I want to use the opensource now, there is any guide for the change?
<Ursinha-afk> ftruzzi, I guess you're in the wrong channel.. are you looking for english support? if so, #ubuntu is the channel you're looking for
<Ursinha-afk> this is the Ubuntu Brazilian channel :)
<ftruzzi> hmmm usrinha, sabe entao como faz pra trocar o driver ATI pra utilizar o opensource
<ftruzzi> ?
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi,  n seria..baixar o source e compilar? se bem q...tem source do driver ati?
<vitorlobo> n é um firmware?
<Ursinha-afk> ftruzzi, vc chegou a dar uma olhadinha no google pra ver se alguém já fez isso?
<ftruzzi> Então, no archlinux tinha fácil
<ftruzzi> no ubuntu que eu não acho...
<ftruzzi> eu instalei o novo pra usar steam
<ftruzzi> mas ta dando problema de refresh rate
<felipealmeida> no Ubuntu não é só escolher não usar o driver proprietário? Através daquele negócio de hardware & drivers
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi,  -.-"
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi,  yaourt -S steam
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi,  no arch
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi,  ja tem filho
<ftruzzi> vitorlobo, eu tenho o steam maluco
<ftruzzi> eu instalei o driver proprietario testing
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi,  eu so n entendi a troca rs
<ftruzzi> e eu queria tirar
<ftruzzi> quero utilizar o driver radeon (opensource) ao invés do fglrx
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi, mas existe esse driver opensource?
<ftruzzi> claro
<vitorlobo> ftruzzi,  entao baixa e comila ue
<vitorlobo> compila
<vitorlobo> o.o
<ftruzzi> pra que eu sai do arch e to utilizando ubuntu, o negocio então é sempre usar um lfs
<ftruzzi> se não serve pra nada a distribuição
<vitorlobo> lol
<felipealmeida> ftruzzi: AFAIK, só vc remover o driver da ATI proprietário que ele vai usar o open source
<felipealmeida> através daquela configuração de drivers proprietários
<felipealmeida> que eu já não lembro mais o nome
<felipealmeida> bom, era até uns ubuntus passados :P, pode ter mudado é claro
<ftruzzi> felipealmeida, achei
<ftruzzi> dentro de software sourcers
<sistematico> Acho que usando o Jockey dá pra escolher qual driver usar.
<sistematico> Acho.
<adiaswin> amigos alquem viu quela diferença absurda nos pcs dell
<paladinn> vitorlobo, vc tem msn ou gtalk ?
<adiaswin> que o rwindows era mais barato que linux
<adiaswin> sinceramente nao entendi
<adiaswin> o linux um sistema open super seguro mais caro que um lixo que aquele ]
<felipealmeida> adiaswin: você pode comprar um computador com Windows e pedir na hora da compra que não acrescentem o Windows, como comentário ou algo parecido. E eles são obrigados a te ressarcir alguns reais pelo Windows (colega meu me disse que foram 50 reais no note).
<vitorlobo> paladinn, msn
<felipealmeida> Mas dá um pouco de trabalho
<sistematico> adiaswin: Desejo que a Dell queime no mármore do inferno.
<adiaswin> porque
<adiaswin> cara eu uso um dell aqui e um bom pc entao porque quer que a dell va a falencia
<sistematico> adiaswin: Não falei que a Dell é ruim no que faz.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  tbm
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/dell-ou-hell.html
<vitorlobo> leia
<sistematico> adiaswin: Mesmo assim desejo uma morte lenta e dolorosa aos diretores da Dell.
<sistematico> E digo mais, vô pinchá uma praga na Dell >:|
<adiaswin_> lol a net caiu
<sistematico> É a Dell.
<sistematico> Falei que eu ia pincha uma praga nela, você não me deu ouvidos.
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/dell-ou-hell.html
<adiaswin_> eu vi mas nao achei correto tudo bem e um roubo e tudo mas voce pode se desviar dele so pedir que venha sem sistema operacional
<sistematico> Mano...
<adiaswin_> caso nao aceite nao compra
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Sua HP tá bugada.
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_,  e tem essa opção?e  abatem o preço sem s.o?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  na onde?
<sistematico> Quando clica pra assistir o vídeo, o slider fica passando, e num dá pra ver o vídeo.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  ah eu vi auhauhahuaa
<adiaswin_> sim e exigencia se nao fizer nao compra simples sim
<vitorlobo> sistematico, vo tirar dali ..mas enfim, clica no icon do youtube q abre em outra janela rs
<adiaswin_> mesmo assim a confuzao de ontem so foi graças a este assunto
<adiaswin_> sinceramente isto nao foi off-topic
<adiaswin_> colega:kernel por favor diga exatamente o que ouve aki ontem
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<adiaswin_> serio men o colega vitorlobo me falou que ouve uma confusao aki ontem
<adiaswin_> gostaria de saber o que ouve ontem
<paladinn> todo dia tem confusão na favela
<paladinn> todo dia tem tititi bla bla bla
<adiaswin_> cara nao e bem assim tem que resolver isto com os admins eles que mandam no nosso canal
<paladinn> utopia
<paladinn> é igual a ilusão de sensação que a policia dá
<paladinn> ela ta ai na rua na tv
<paladinn> mas quando vc precisa, ela some...
<Celso> rolando tanto BAN assim vai ser dificl alguem querer falar algum assunto que não seja Ubuntu.
<Celso> dificil*
<vitorlobo> rs
<paladinn> a minha parte eu faço
<sistematico> paladinn: Todo dia mesmo, hoje o mimimi é por sua conta.
<paladinn> eu ajudo, enquanto os outros discutem
<sistematico> =]
<paladinn> minha causa ha ha ha sistematico brincalhão
<adiaswin_> cara temos que resolver o problema e nao reclamar
<paladinn> olha vc
<sistematico> Conta, não causa.
<adiaswin_> mesmo assim cade a ursinha
<paladinn> ah
<paladinn> desculpa, meu oculos esta sujo rs
<sistematico> paladinn: Você acabou de fazer mimimi, pra dizer que estão fazendo mimimi.
<paladinn> minha conta nada... o adiaswin_ que quis saber
<sistematico> :)
<paladinn> sistematico, quando vc aponta o dedo pra alguem, tem 3 voltado pra vc
<sistematico> Bem, então voltarei pra minha cripta.
<sistematico> Vou ficar até away, como diria o sábio Paulo Maluf! Eu não estou nem aqui.
<paladinn> boa
<paladinn> eu to só alerta, duvida de ubuntu ? linux ? eu ajudo, enquanto outros discutem... fazer o q
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem poderia me ajudar
<sagat> gostaria de instalar o mate no meu ubuntu
<sagat> porem ele me fala que  não existe os pacotes
<sagat> tentei atualizar usando
<sagat> sudo apt-get update -y
<AldoRaine> vc tem que ter o repositório do mate
<sagat> Boa tarde AldoRaine
<sagat> eu não estou conseguindo
<AldoRaine> isso aqui deve ajudar
<AldoRaine> http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/gnome2-ubuntu1204.html
<sagat> obrigado AldoRaine
<sagat> vo tentar aqui
<sagat> qualquer coisa estou por aqui
<AldoRaine> positivo
<sagat> tks
<paladinn> ae
<paladinn> www.onlive.com
<paladinn> quem ja testou levanta a mão
<adiaswin_> cara ja ouvi falar
<paladinn> e ai
<adiaswin_> vi um cara no youtube fazendo um gameplay com ele num macbook pro com a retina display ate que gostei mas nao vi nenhum jogo que me interessase
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_,  tem tanto game no mercado hj em dia
<vitorlobo> q ta dificil de escolher rs
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_,  axo q to ficando é velho pq ainda gosto de alguns antigos
<vitorlobo> diablo 2, quake
<vitorlobo> doom
<vitorlobo> unreal
<adiaswin_> cara voce nao e o unico
<adiaswin_> cara voce nao e o unico
<adiaswin_> eu queria meu super nintendo de volta
<adiaswin_> seria otimo reviver o tempo do super mario
<xGrind> video game antigo é bem melhor
<adiaswin_> xgrind:se o meu filho concordase eu daria pra ele um super nintendo mas voce sabe como e ne jovem do seculo 21 so quer coisas do seculo 21
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_,  eu tenho uma reliquia aki
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_, nintendo 8 bits 12 fitas, 2 controles e uma pistola
<vitorlobo> modo japones
<vitorlobo> aquele q encaixa de lado
<adiaswin_> legal voce vende pra mim
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_, auhauauahuaha
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_, em dias de hoje
<vitorlobo> vale mais de um ps3 de boas
<vitorlobo> quem nasceu em 2000
<vitorlobo> n sabe oq é videogame
<adiaswin_> verdade
<vitorlobo> adiaswin_,  tem battle toads, todos marios, yo-noid
<vitorlobo> tartarugas ninja
<vitorlobo> etc
<adiaswin_> pois e
<adiaswin_> queria e um deste
<vitorlobo> o controle
<adiaswin_> e bem melhor que um ps3 da vida
<vitorlobo> so tem 4 botoes
<vitorlobo> start, pause e 2 de jogar
<Chucrute301> Ei
<vitorlobo> uahahuahua
<Chucrute301> eu nasci em 2002 :(
<Chucrute301> :(
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Vcs so falam merda em
<adiaswin_> cara entao se for rico compra um super nintendo
<Chucrute301> Vcs acham esses vgs epicos pq passaram a infancia jogando eles e quando vcs relembram vcs sentem nostalgia
<Chucrute301> Pro meu pai o atari e supremo
<Chucrute301> Kkk
<adiaswin_> pois e
<adiaswin_> cara ainda tenho um ps1
<Chucrute301> Ja pro meu primo o melhor e o ps2
<adiaswin_> eai e ruim pra voce
<Chucrute301> A verdade e que os jogos de hj nao tem desafio( e nem historia as vezes), sao faceis de mais, no resto eles dao um pau nos jogos antigos
<Chucrute301> Minha opniao :)
<adiaswin_> pra mim so dao pao nos graficos no resto nem tem comparaçao
<Chucrute301> Jogabilidade de hj e melhor
<KessyaLuvec> Varios jogos tem historias bouas.. jogos atuais
<Chucrute301> Historia as vezes (assasins creed  tem a melhor historia que eu ja vi)
<Chucrute301> Graficos
<KessyaLuvec> hallo^
<Chucrute301> Half life 3
<KessyaLuvec> metal gear
<Chucrute301> Kkkkk brinks
<Chucrute301> Ainda sonho em ver um half life 3
<Chucrute301> Gears of war
<KessyaLuvec> ha varios jogos com historias muito boas
<Chucrute301> Red dead redemption
<Chucrute301> Tem varios
<Chucrute301> Eu nao entendo pq tem gente prefere a geracao passada, e so por nostgia mesmo.......
<Chucrute301> Quem prefere ficar assoprando FITAS
<KessyaLuvec> Os jogos antigos tipo de nitendo, eles eram incriveis .. otimos e não tinham violencia
<Chucrute301> Eu gosto de violencia
<KessyaLuvec> Os jogos atuais são otimos tbm.. na minha opnião todos são otimos..
<Chucrute301> :")
<KessyaLuvec> nitendo foi o que marcou a infancia de muita gente.. por issso sera sempre ... um dos preferidos
<vitorlobo> penso q os games hoje
<vitorlobo> estão muito sensasionalistas
<vitorlobo> apostam mais na violencia
<vitorlobo> e na irreverencia doq na criatividade
<vitorlobo> nas coisas loucas imaginárias rs
<vitorlobo> quem q nunca jogou pandeminum e nunca se viciou?
<vitorlobo> pandeminium era muito louco
<vitorlobo> era nao
<vitorlobo> é
<KessyaLuvec> ^⁻^
<vitorlobo> a magia do bagulho
<Celso> sou de 1963.Na minha infancia não sei se tinha algum game
<Celso> hahahahah
<vitorlobo> jogar earthworm jim
<Celso> acho que aquele que é uma barra de cada lado
<xGrind> Celso: vc usa xubuntu?
<Celso> xGrind: uso
<xGrind> 12.10 ou 12.04?
<Celso> 12.10
<xGrind> corrigiram alguns bugs?
<xGrind> thunar, criador de disco de inicialização, os crashs
<Celso> xGrind: não percebi bug no thuna
<xGrind> Celso: mostra partição duplicada
<Celso> o criador de disco aqui so usei uma vez e funcionou normal
<xGrind> ate o 12.04 funcionava de boa. no 12.10 nao abria
<xGrind> alacarte nao funcionava, toda hora dava crash e aparecia o apport
<Celso> apport as vezes ainda abre
<Celso> mas nao desativei
<Celso> tem gente que desativa
<Celso> estou meio perdido com relação a distros
<xGrind> perdido pq?
<Celso> quando começei no mundo linux usava o Redhat
<Celso> usei muitos anos
<Celso> depois fiquei trocando ate fixar no slackware
<Celso> usei mais uns 4 anos
<Celso> agora tentei usar o ubuntu
<Celso> ate estou gostando do xubuntu
<Celso> mas estou procurando uma distro pra usar mais uns 4 ou 5 anos
<Celso> quem sabe nao vai ser o xubuntu
<Celso> preciso estacionar em uma distribuição
<xGrind> Celso: vc sempre muda e mantem o /home?
<Celso> sempre
<Celso> deixo a home separado
<xGrind> Celso: ta ligado que pode dar pau ne?
<Celso> xGrind: sim
<xGrind> eu ja usei o mesmo usario mantendo a /home e mudei de .deb pra .rpm
<xGrind> nao abriu mais
<Celso> xGrind:  http://imagebin.org/240917
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> ai complica
<xGrind> e' o 12.10 esse ae?
<Celso> sim
<xGrind> uia. parece q corrigiram entao
<xGrind> vi q saiu varias atualizaçoes pro ubuntu esses dias
<xGrind> da uma olhada e ve q versao esta o thunar
<Celso> mudei os icones e themes
<Celso> mas é o 12.10
<Celso> xGrind: está usando o magea?
<xGrind> Celso: uhum. as vezes coloco xubuntu, volto pro mageia de novo
<xGrind> agora eu to de mageia com mate
<Celso> bacana
<Celso> http://imagebin.org/240919
<Celso> gostei desses icones
<xGrind> Celso: eu sempre atualizei o xubuntu. 9.10 - 10.04 - 10.10 - 11.04 - 11.10 - 12.04
<xGrind> dai nesse 12.10 foi crash em cima de crash. dai voltei pro 12.04
<Celso> em casa e na loja uso xubuntu
<jxajro> Boa noite...alguém aqui conhece o QQ???
<xGrind> eu ja testei o Unity no Ubuntu 12.04 e achei pesado. testei pelo pendrive mesmo. muito pesadão comparado ao que era antes e ao xubuntu
<Celso> jxajro: vi falar outro dia,mas nao conheço
<jxajro> Oh Celso
<Celso> xGrind: unity e gnome nao gostei,por isso fui pro xubuntu
<jxajro> então...tinha o MarcoM me explicando mas ele some e só Deus sabe quando ele aparece
<xGrind> Celso: ja usei Gnome 3 aki no Mageia. muito ruim
<jxajro> O QQ é um tipo MSN pros chineses, sabe?
<Celso> jxajro: mas em mandarim?
<xGrind> nao sei como é o Cinnamon, mas o pessoal do Mageia não quer colocar ele no repositorio. o Mate ja está no Cauldron que vai sair em março
<jxajro> Ele funcionava aqui no Pidgin mas de repente parou de funcionar. Quando abro aqui o IRC, o MSN normal..aí quando tento abrir o QQ o Pidgin congela trava e tenho que fechar...:(
<jxajro> Sim...em mandarim...a maioria das mensagens de aviso.
<Celso> nossa
<jxajro> O MarcoM disse pra eu atualizar mas não encontro QQ pra linux...achei um na net mas é webqq
<Celso> deve ter esse QQ em Kandi
<jxajro> eu to estudando chinês aí pra mim isso não incomoda.
<Celso> para japones
<jxajro> aaaah Kanji
<Celso> sim
<jxajro> é...bem..é entre di e ji...um di meio JI.
<Celso> meu filho fala e escreve em japones
<jxajro> Eu estudei japonês durante 2 anos
<Celso> ele iria gostar
<jxajro> é mais fácil que chinês.
<jxajro> Assim...eu achei.
<Celso> musukashi
<jxajro> :)
<Celso> zen zen wakaranai
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> falo um pouco
<Celso> morei 8 anos la
<Celso> mas não é facil aprender
<Celso> precisa se aplicar muito
<jxajro> ah sim..isso em qualquer idioma..menos no Esperanto.
<Celso> sim
<supertux_Buddha> chinesas!!!!!!! hummmm!!!!!!!! :O)
<Celso> jxajro: pena não poder lhe ajudar com esta QQ
<Celso> supertux_Buddha: hahahaha
<jxajro> não se iluda superlux! chinesas dão tanta dor de cabeça quanto brasileiras senão mais! kkkkk
<jxajro> puts..quando meu linux abriu a caixa de atualizações eu vi que tinha uma pra QQ...cliquei e atualizei...isso foi ontem...aí...
<jxajro> hoje de manhã cadê o QQ?
<jxajro> Eu gostava de ter ele aqui no Pidgin porque abro tudo num programa só.
<jxajro> agora se eu tento conectar o pidgin trava e tenho que fechar.
<Celso> jxajro: falando em pidgin....será que o Messenger irá continuar a funcionar nele apartir de março?
<Chucrute301> Q bom
<jxajro> Vixe..tá uma polêmica, Celso..acho que vai passar tudo pra Skype
<Chucrute301> Japonesas ou Chinesas?
<jxajro> japonesas, Churcute301
<Chucrute301> Why?
<Celso> jxajro: depois de anos usando amsn eu me acostumei com o pidgin unindo tudos contatos
<Chucrute301> :)
<Celso> agora vem essa noticia de usar skype
<Chucrute301> Agora a moda e feicibuqui
<Celso> entao
<alvaro> Ainda prefiro MSN
<Celso> o pidgin une facebook,twiter,msn,icq e até meu gtalk
<jxajro> Viu Celso? Eu uso aMSN e pidgin
<Chucrute301>  
<jxajro> agroa depois dessa vidada da microbosta não sei o que vai acontecer
<Chucrute301> Vai da feicibuqui
<Celso> jxajro:  acho que vai ter que usar skype e pidgin
<alvaro> pra piorar o MSN virou Outlook
<alvaro> ai danou-se de vez
<Chucrute301> O feicibuqui devia lancar um e-mail
<jxajro> é pelo visto acho que vou, né?
<Chucrute301> Ia render bastante
<jxajro> O que..virou o que? como assim?
<Chucrute301>  
<jxajro> aqui no pidgin só vou poder usar i mirc
<Celso> hotmail passa a ser outlook
<alvaro> jxajro entra no site do MSN e confira voce mesmo
<jxajro> hotmail passa a ser outlook? mas e aí? nao vai ter mais webmail?
<Celso> entao
<Chucrute301>  
<Celso> falaram que o que tem nao muda
<jxajro> deixar pa lá alvaro! acredito em você.
<jxajro> que se dane
<jxajro> acabo com isso e que se lasque.
<jxajro> quem quiser continuar meu amigo vai continuar.
<Celso> mas o novo vao ser outlookcom
<jxajro> essa bosta de microsoft
<Celso> se é verdade ou não ainda nao sei
<alvaro> exato
<Chucrute301>  
<jxajro> alguém tem contato como MarcoM?
<jxajro> *com o MarcoM?
<Chucrute301> E outlook msm
<alvaro> só que eles mudaram demais, tiraram muita coisa do MSN original, o negocio ficou meio "engessado"
<jxajro> o msn nunca foi grande coisa mesmo.
<jxajro> sou do tempo do ICQ
<Chucrute301>  
<Celso> eu tb.
<alvaro> mais ficou bem pior, te garanto
<Celso> por isso ainda gosto do pidgin
<Celso> hahahahahaha
<Chucrute301> Msn foi grande coisa sim
<xGrind> ICQ e IRC. os melhores \o
<Chucrute301> Em 2007
<beto_> boa noite
<Chucrute301> Msn e orkut feeeeeebreeeee
<beto_> alguem ai conhece o tal de linux mint
<Celso> irc e icq é da minha epoca
<AldoRaine> www.linuxmint.com
<Chucrute301>  
<beto_> eu uso o fluxbox no linux mint 9
<xGrind> beto_: conheço mas nao usei
<beto_> eu entrei la
<beto_> eu to qerendo testar o MATE no linux mint seria possivel
<beto_> tentei seguir um tutorial mas como se fosse ubuntu
<Chucrute301> Linux mint fork do ubuntu
<Chucrute301> Dispenso
<Chucrute301> Nao gosto de forks
<beto_> ja que  linux mint é deriv de ubuntu
<beto_> forks ?
<alvaro> voce disse Mate?
<AldoRaine> beto_, e vc tá usando que WM ?
<beto_> não não
<beto_> eu uso linux mint na maquin
<beto_> a
<Chucrute301> Por isso uso o papai debian
<Chucrute301>  
<xGrind> beto_: é mais facil usar Mate no Mint do que no Ubuntu
<xGrind> acho que já vem no repositorio
<beto_> pelo sinapytics não tem
<Chucrute301> Mate ja vem no mint nao?
<Ricardo__> velho debian manda
<beto_> tentei usar
<beto_> apt-get
<Ricardo__> gnome 2 ate hj
<Ricardo__> ahah
<xGrind> Chucrute301: Mageia é fork do Mandriva e bem melhor
<Chucrute301> Caso a parte
<xGrind> até o Mandriva está usando o Mageia nos servidores deles.
<Chucrute301> Mandriva ta indo pro saco
<Chucrute301>  
<beto_> rsrs
<xGrind> mandriva ja era faz tempo
<alvaro> varias distribuições estão indo pelo mesmo caminho
<xGrind> Ubuntu é bom, fácil. O problema é que se preocupam muito com visual e novidades, e pecam na estabilidade.
<beto_> eu uso fluxbox
<beto_> atualmente
<Ricardo__> ubuntu os lts valem a pena usar
<alvaro> to penando nisso
<Ricardo__> agora o resto nao rola
<Ricardo__> a versao q vem depois do lts entao
<Ricardo__> geralmente a mais bugada
<Chucrute301> Garnde perda
<xGrind> uhum Ricardo__ . isso que eu e o vitorlobo estavamos discutindo ontem
<Ricardo__> pq ae atiram tudo q eh novidade
<xGrind> mas começou a ditadura no canal ;x
<Celso> usei fluxbox e blackbox muito tempo
<beto_> Celso eu uso fluxbox porem com o mint 9
<beto_> da pra atualizar
<Ricardo__> fluxbox e bom o chato ehj montar na unha
<xGrind> nego vem falar que Ubuntu não-lst que ainda não foi lançado é estavel, é mentira. na moral mesmo
<Celso> usava no slackware
<beto_> as montagens eu ja fiz
<Ricardo__> dae como nao tenho saco vo pro lxde mesmo
<beto_> ta gravado
<beto_> rsr
<xGrind> não estou falando mal do Ubuntu, mas versões nao LTS são teste mesmo
<beto_> entendi
<beto_> tranquilo tamo aqui para evoluir no mundo linux
<beto_> rs
<Chucrute301> Esses ultimos lts nao chegam nos pes do debian em eatabilidade, triste FATO
<beto_> gosto de distros derivadas do debian
<beto_> mas apanhei muito no debian
<Ricardo__> a sim ne Chucrute301 nenhuma copia se compara ao original.. distro mae
<xGrind> Chucrute301: eu gostei do Xubuntu 12.04. achei a melhor versão ate hoje
<xGrind> não posso dizer o mesmo do 12.10. achei a pior. só crash
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Xgrind
<Chucrute301> Suas letras com acentos nao aparecem aki
<Ricardo__> eu uso os dois aki qdo quero estabilidade debian stable e ubuntu pra novidades ou algum programa novo
<Ricardo__> com os ppa fica facil
<xGrind> Chucrute301: ta usando qual client?
<vitorlobo> minha conclusão sobre o ubuntu é diferente da opinião dada a fanboys q começam nele e logo o despresam munidos de armas de fogo mais do que argumentos sensatos. O ubuntu ao meu ver, se destino a um tipo especifico de usuário linux ...e acredito que seja a melhor distribuição para aquele usuário que está vindo do windows por agora
<Chucrute301> Escreve sem acentos pleasd
<Chucrute301> Please
<Chucrute301> Andchat para android
<vitorlobo> quem muda para outra, procura algo que não está no ubuntu ou.... se aventurar somente
<Ricardo__> eu sou mais conservador quero instalar um sistema e morreu era isso.. e o debian eh bom pq tu so quebra a cabeca 1 vez depois ja era
<beto_> vo tentar o debian puro
<beto_> se eu conseguir fico la
<beto_> rs
<Chucrute301> Vitor
<vitorlobo> hum
<Chucrute301> Meu arch sempre quebta depois de atualizacao
<Chucrute301> Quebra*
<Chucrute301>  
<Ricardo__> sistem quebrando é um saco
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, comigo até então n quebrou
<xGrind> ja quebrei o mageia quando adicionei repositorio do mandriva e mib nele. dai foi pedir pra travar tudo mesmo kk
<vitorlobo> inclusive ele resolve conflitos simples sozinho
<vitorlobo> e os mais complexos, te dá alternativas
<vitorlobo> pelo menos comigo ta sendo assim
<Chucrute301> Eu sou zicado msm
<Chucrute301> Vo comer flw
<vitorlobo> sabe oq é engraçado
<vitorlobo> é q geralmente nos somos impacientes com os bugs do linux ..querendo tudo  de imediato
<vitorlobo> e no tempo do windows, conviviamos com o bug por anos
<vitorlobo> uahauhahuahuahaua
<xGrind> kk
<Ricardo__> nao gosto de pacotes novos.. to nem ai... pra novidades so quero o programa q funcione
<xGrind> vitorlobo: não entendo esses usuarios de windows. sempre que uso aquela carroça, é uma lentidão do inferno. trava toda hora
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  baixa um sistema stable...tipo debian squeezy stable entao q vc viverá contente
<xGrind> e ainda falam que não. só comigo que é assim. vai ver é pq nunca usaram linux
<Ricardo__> sim eu uso debian squeeze
<Ricardo__> vo instalar o wheezy agora qdo estabilizar e deu
<Ricardo__> se bem q da pra usar mais 1 ano de squeeze
<Ricardo__> ainda pelo jeito
<xGrind> Ricardo__: testa o mageia qq dia tb. estavel e com os pacotes mais atuais possiveis
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é simples de entender cara....são como crianças q crescem e se desenvolvem em um ambiente........certa vez vi uma reportagem fazendo esse comparativo inverso. dois meninos q cresceram e aprenderam e se desenvolveram usando linux....e um dia foram na casa de coleguinhas q usam windows....nao entenderam como conseguem usar um sistema tão pesado, problemático e limitado
<Ricardo__> como fica uma distro sem suporte? nao da pra instalar nada nem dos repositorios?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, se um dia eu for pai, meu filho(a) crescerá no linux
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ricardo__> nunca vi o suporte estourar
<xGrind> Ricardo__: como assim?
<Ricardo__> o debian quando estorar o squeeze em 2014
<Ricardo__> o suporte por exemplo
<Ricardo__> nada dos repositorios funcionam?
<xGrind> vitorlobo: ja vi isso no olhar digital. colocaram usuarios que só usaram linux no windows, e o contrario
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, n tem como o deabian descontinuar filho....essa é uma questao q com debian vc n precisa se preocupar rs
<xGrind> acho que não terá atualizações de segurança e correção de bugs
<xGrind> igual as outras distros
<Ricardo__> so as de seguranca
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, os usuários linux mais conservadores q existem...são os de debian rs
<Ricardo__> mas o q tem no repositorio vai rolar?
<Ricardo__> instalar algum programa por ex
<vitorlobo> a tendencia hoje....é o linux dominar o mundo
<vitorlobo> e o windows tentar acompanhar o ritmo
<vitorlobo> plagiando
<vitorlobo> pra n perder espaço
<Chucrute301> Gente
<Chucrute301> Eu cresci no linux
<paladinn> uma cidade ?
<paladinn> ou escola ?
<xGrind> eu ganhei meu primeiro pc no final de 2003. um amd duron com 128mb de ram, 20gb de hd e windows 98 . nem xp rodava ;x
<Chucrute301>  
<vitorlobo> sou mais velho que a posição de cagar
<xGrind> dai comecei a mexer com linux em 2009 com o ubuntu 9.10
<vitorlobo> do tempo do 486 =\
<Celso> meu primeiro PC veio com windows95
<Celso> pirata
<vitorlobo> kernel,  conseguio isntalar ja rapaz?
<Celso> meti redhat nele
<kernel> rapaz tou ainda na batalha vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> huauahuahahahuhuaa
<kernel> instalando por ultimo o grub
<kernel> pra finalizar
<vitorlobo> Celso,  pra ser honesto
<xGrind> vitorlobo: meu prof falando que qndo ele fazia faculdade , o pc era daqueles q ocupava a sala inteira
<vitorlobo> a primeira vez q vi linux
<xGrind> vai vendo que fmz kk
<vitorlobo> eu disse pra mim mesmo:  quem instala esse bagulho é outro nao eu
<vitorlobo> eu tinha um preconceito bizarro
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuhahaua
<vitorlobo> tinha visto o kurumim na casa de um amigo
<kernel> primeira distro
<kernel> que eu uusei foi kurumim
<kernel> no live cd
<vitorlobo> até q um dia instalei no meu pc.....em dual boot pra conhecer...
<vitorlobo> fiquei 1 mes no ubuntu fuçando
<Celso> vitorlobo:  eu quando peguei virus nesse windows 95 falei pra mim mesmo...."Nunca mais uso windows"
<Celso> e nao usei mesmo
<vitorlobo> depois disso formatei q nem backup eu fiz
<kernel> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> mandei tdo pra casa do demonho
<kernel> backup de virus?
<kernel> o.O
<vitorlobo> das tralhas
<alvaro> voces ja se deparam com Windows 3.1 ou 3.11
<vitorlobo> eu
<vitorlobo> win 3.11
<vitorlobo> preto e branco
<alvaro> era fogo
<vitorlobo> compaq 486
<vitorlobo> o pc pesava uns 10 kilos
<vitorlobo> era daqueles pc na horizontal
<vitorlobo> adaptado o monitor com o cpu
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-29
<Celso> uso linux desde o conecitava 4.0 ,mas nessa epoca ja era win95
<Celso> esse 3.1 nao cheguei a ver
<alvaro> gravava em fita K7, eita tempos dificeis    rsrsrsrs
<Celso> cruiz credo
<xGrind> fita k7? kk
<xGrind> chéssus
<alvaro> os primeiros eram rsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> tive uma ideia felomenal agora
<vitorlobo> jaja conto a vcs rs
<alvaro> imagina procurar arquivos nas fitas?
<xGrind> e a mulecada de hj da era do facebook, iphone, achando que sao hacker :D
 * Celso preocupado com as idéias fenomenais do vitorlobo .....
<alvaro> DOS tambem não era mole
<corvolino> noite
<Celso> noite
<xGrind> corvolino: eae
<alvaro> Valeska
<vitorlobo> valeska popozuda =]
<alvaro> só tem vips hoje
<xGrind> alvaro: não começa. senão o vitorlobo passa a noite inteira falando de funk kk
<alvaro> rsrsrs
<corvolino> opa
<vitorlobo> eu nem gosto
<corvolino> te mostrar o nome da minha máquina,pera
<alvaro> prefiro musica trance
<alvaro> ou techno aí sim
<corvolino> @valeskaPOPOZUDA:~$
<corvolino> HAHA!
<xGrind> eu prefiro um rock antigo
<xGrind> vitorlobo: gostou de ver o Roberto Carlos cantando Ai se eu te pego? kk
<Celso> nirvana
<Celso> 0-0
<alvaro> Ele pega o que?
<Celso> gripe
<alvaro> a bengala só
<vitorlobo> xGrind, eu fico até sem palavras
<alvaro> para andar rsrsrs
<xGrind> nirvana, scorpions, siouxie and the banshees, beatles, shocking blue, ac/dc
<alvaro> :O amanha pego cedo no batente
<alvaro> dormir é a necessidade
<Celso> vai la
<Celso> amanha tb. chego cedo no trampo
<corvolino> alguém sabe o nome do software que você controla até 5 computadores com um mesmo teclado e mouse? estou tentando lembrar o nome desse programa e não consigo ;/
<Celso> corvolino: rapaz....ja vi o cara colocar dois xorg.conf com mouse e teclado ps/2 e usr em cada conf
<Celso> mas programa eu nao conheço
<corvolino> é software mesmo
<Celso> não conheço
<kernel> vitorlobo, deu kernel panic
<kernel> putz cara
<Celso> tenho alergia dessa palavra
<vitorlobo> kernel,  kernel panic é coisa de hardware geralmente
<vitorlobo> kernel, e é reversível
<kernel> putz cara
<kernel> fods
<Chucrute301> Nunca vi um kernel panic
<Ricardo__> eu ja vi
<Ricardo__> quando usava ubuntu
<Ricardo__> so rebotando
<Ricardo__> mas nao sei se era kernel podia ser o x
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  é facil de ver
<Celso> kernel panic me lembra quando ficava compilando o kernel do slack
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  abra seu pc...tire um drive do lugar ou deixe ele mal conectado...e ligue o pc com linux
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, ele da kernel panic na hora
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> cara odeio um kernel panic
<Celso> tudo por causa de um winmodem
<vitorlobo> sempre q tive kernel panic
<vitorlobo> eu consegui reverter
<vitorlobo> chato é quando vc tem e tem de formatar rs
<vitorlobo> geralmente
<vitorlobo> é so vc remover o kernel
<vitorlobo> e instalar de novo
<adiaswin> isso so acontecia comigo quando tentei usar o unetbootin para criar um live do mageia
<vitorlobo> mas por linha de comando mesmo
<vitorlobo> ou pega um livecd pra auxiliar
<kernel> vitorlobo, cara
<kernel> é alguma coisa nas partiçoes
<kernel> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)
<kernel> no Filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 vfat msdos iso9660
<kernel> alguem sabe o que é isso?
<kernel> alguma coisa na partição root
<corvolino> acho que achei :)
<xGrind> adiaswin: comigo parou no carregamento do boot
<kernel> alguem sabe meu problema ?
<xGrind> kernel: esta instalando pelo pendrive?
<kernel> ja instalei cara
<kernel> mais ta dando kernel panic
<kernel> no Filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 vfat msdos iso9660
<kernel> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)
<kernel> diz que nao pode montar
<xGrind> qual distro kernel ?
<kernel> gentoo
<xGrind> =x
<xGrind> dae é com vc vitorlobo
<xGrind> ja volto ae
<kernel> kkkkk
<Celso> instalei gentoo uma vez
<Celso> nao gostei
<Celso> fiquei uns 20 dias brincando
<Celso> mas mudei
<apecaesar> foi pra qual?
<Chucrute301> Gentooooooooooo
<Chucrute301> :)
<Chucrute301> Celso
<SamWeasley> Oi!
<Chucrute301> Pq vc n fica no debian
<Chucrute301> ?
<Celso> apecaesar: ubuntu
<Chucrute301> Ou arch
<Celso> acho que to ficando velho
<SamWeasley> Pessoal, estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu Quantal em um ASUS K45VM
<Celso> ja não tenho mais a mesma paciencia de antes
<apecaesar> melhor gentoo mesmo
<Celso> que instalar e usar o sistema
<SamWeasley> Alguém por um acaso tem uma noção de como proceder?
<SamWeasley> Redimensionei a partição Windows e apaguei a dados, mas o grub não foi reconhecido
<apecaesar> chroot a partir de uma versão liveCD e reconstruir kernel
<SamWeasley> Tentei até mesmo apagar todas as partições, mas o grub não entrou nem com reza bravas
<corvolino> SamWeasley, instalou o grub onde? tem que ser na raiz ex: hd0
<SamWeasley> Agora estou usando as mídias de recuperação para pelo menos voltar o Windows e ter como usar ele até encaixar o Linux :(
<SamWeasley> Sim, na raiz
<SamWeasley> corvolino
<corvolino> tu criou as partições / e swap e da zica no reboot?
<SamWeasley> Sim
<Celso> Chucrute301: debian tb. é legal
<SamWeasley> corvolino: /, /home e swap
<apecaesar> n sei se é gamb, mas para funcionar aqui instalei na mbr depois na partição separa
<apecaesar> da
<apecaesar> passei um --force para funcionar
<SamWeasley> ok
<Chucrute301> Celso: gosto mt dele
<corvolino> bah que estranho
<SamWeasley> Mas agora primeiro eu vou recuperar o Windows... Se der muita merda, de repente pelo menos posso correr atrás de uma garantia com o Windows nele
<corvolino> nunca vi essa zica de swap no ubuntu. tenta fazer novamente.. e verifique se a partição 'boot' existe
<corvolino> acho que precisa disso
<corvolino> recupere o windows e já deixe as partições do ubuntu organizadas.
<Celso> Chucrute301: debian e ubuntu são parecido
<SamWeasley> vamos ver como eu vou fazer
<apecaesar> peraí, não era gentoo
<apecaesar> ?
<Celso> Chucrute301: usa Debian a quanto tempo?
<Chucrute301> 3 dias
<Chucrute301> Kkkkkk
<Celso> kakaka
<Chucrute301> Mais e o pai do ubuntu :)))
<Celso> sim
<Chucrute301>  
<Celso> vou nessa que amanha tem trampo
<Chucrute301> Bebezinpopotama
<xGrind> vitorlobo: ja leu alguma coisa sobre Lua ?
<xGrind> linguagem de programaçao
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ja
<xGrind> nem é muito usada ne?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, criada aqui no BR...em ingles ( pra variar ) muito usada em games
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  muito usada em games
<xGrind> hmm
<vitorlobo> xGrind, e tem chamado bastante a atenção la fora
<xGrind> acabei de ver ela na primeiro revista espirito livrekk
<xGrind> tenho todas e ate hj nao li nenhuma ;x
<vitorlobo> ahahuahuauha
<vitorlobo> toma vergonha
<xGrind> óia só. o Mandriva que ajudou o a portar o K3B pra Qt4
<apecaesar> por falar em LUA, a orientação a tabelas dela pode ser uma boa para fazer um roguelike?
<vitorlobo> eu ainda n explorei mas q eu saiba
<vitorlobo> ela foi baseada em c++
<vitorlobo> entao creio q sim
<vitorlobo> baseada e simplificada certamente
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite
<corvolino> boa
<apecaesar> alguém tem experiência no desenvolvimento de jogos?
<Chucrute301> Eu tenho
<apecaesar> sabe como poderia trabalhar em um jogo roguelike, tabuleiro
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Uma engine facil para iniciantes e a unity3d
<Chucrute301> E ela vai sair pra linux
<apecaesar> aparentemente existe uma matriz com diversos valores dentro dela, então teria que mapeá-la e expô-la visualmente
<apecaesar> eu sei, mas sinceramente estou querendo algo graficamente simples, leve, ]
<Chucrute301> Se nao me engano
<apecaesar> vou portar o jogo para a web
<Chucrute301> Unity usa Python q e Lindo
<apecaesar> python, outro assunto bom
<xGrind> vitorlobo: sabe quais jogos usaram o Lua ?
<xGrind> o.O
<Chucrute301> Unity tbm da pra fazer isso rsrs
<Chucrute301> Space invaders e enduro usam lua
<vitorlobo> xGrind, world of warcraft
<lincoln> boa noite a todos! tenho uma aplicação q roda em visual fox pro e gostaria de saber se tem como fazer funcionar no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, warcraft 3
<xGrind> exatamente kk
<xGrind> Ragnarok tb
<vitorlobo> xGrind, farcry
<xGrind> vitorlobo: safado, vc ta lendo o espirito livre
<xGrind> :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind, the sims
<vitorlobo> xGrind, etc
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  to nao
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Vitor lobo
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  crysis, heroes V , mdk etc
<apecaesar> #cg-br
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  diga
<Chucrute301> Vamos usar windows 3.11?
<vitorlobo> va fundo
<Chucrute301>  
<lincoln> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Chucrute301> Sim
<vitorlobo> lincoln, em?
<Chucrute301> Desembucha
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301>  
<lincoln> seguinte, tenho uma aplicação q roda em windows utilizando visual fox pro, será q da pra rodar no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> lincoln, quem souber, morre
<vitorlobo> lincoln,  testa via wine
<Chucrute301> Galera as vezes eu mando algumas coisas q nao estao escrito nada, n liguem plz
<Chucrute301>  
<lincoln> tentei, chega quase abrir o sistema mas dá erro e fecha o sistema
<apecaesar> sobre softwares como RPGMaker, alguém usou?
<Chucrute301> E so pra atualizar as mensagens...
<vitorlobo> lincoln, instala o gecko, wine, playonlinux e winetricks
<vitorlobo> lincoln,  talvez assim consiga
<Chucrute301> Eu nunca usei rpg,maker, e newbie d+ e creio q com isso ele tira a liberdade de criacao
<lincoln> legal...vou tentar muito obrigado!
<xGrind> lincoln: tem coisa que não roda muito bem no wine e não tem alternativa em software livre. nesse caso, eu recomendo ou usar dual boot com windows, ou usar no virtualbox
<xGrind> o Access 2007 é um exemlo
<Chucrute301>  
<lincoln> certo, é q estou buscando uma alternativa ao windows, devido a licença e estabilidade, mas uso esta aplicação e somente isso me impede de migrar cerca de 30 micros para o ubuntu.
<vitorlobo> poisé
<vitorlobo> melhor buscar alternativa
<Chucrute301> :(
<Chucrute301> Tem um tipo wine
<Chucrute301> Q e pago
<Chucrute301> Nao lembro o nome
<brandomota> crossover
<brandomota> eu uso
<Chucrute301> Nao
<Chucrute301> Outro
<vitorlobo> sobre rpgmaker
<vitorlobo> tem o http://game-editor.com/Main_Page
<vitorlobo> q parece ser melhor
<vitorlobo> e roda em linux
<brandomota> ummm...eu sabia essse,esqueci o nome
<Chucrute301> Unity3d e foda d+, e vai ter suporte pra linux na versao 4
<lincoln> a aplicação q eu uso é o sistema folhamatic, alguém conhece?
<Chucrute301> N
<Chucrute301> Por curiosidade
<apecaesar> vlw
<Chucrute301> Pra que serve?
<Chucrute301>  
<lincoln> software de gestão para escritórios de contabilidade...folha de pagamento, escrita fiscal, administração
<brandomota> sabia que o nome não me era estranho,meu tio usava ele,eu acho,
<xGrind> vitorlobo: o print em Ruby é puts? kk
<xGrind> Tcl tb
<brandomota> alguém aí já usou o main control?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  puts grila
<Chucrute301> Lembreiiiiii
<Chucrute301> Cedega!!!
<lincoln> se conseguisse fazer rodar redondo no ubuntu resolveria vários problemas na empresa onde trabalho...
<xGrind> pelo menos é facil lembrar ne :)
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Cedega :)
<brandomota> cedega,é esse
<Chucrute301> Duro q e pago
<Chucrute301> + sempre da pra fazer no geitinho brasileiro
<brandomota> mas vale a pena
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Ahh
<brandomota> #fui!
<freud_> Boa Noite
<Chucrute301> Bom dia :)
<Idsi> Noite!
<corvolino> noite
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> =D
<corvolino> dia
<Chucrute301> Bom dia
<kernel> vitorlobo_capote, bandido
<kernel> vitorl_Capotado, ACORDAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<KessyaLuveec> ^
<KessyaLuveec> ^_^
<Onizuka> Olá
<Onizuka> alguém aee ?
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a Todos
<Celso> bom dia
<_fjunior_> Bom dia
<pauloolhos> Alguem ja ouviu falar do Bacula.
<pauloolhos> Bom, Ruim, Pessimo?
<Celso> ja ouvi falar,mas nunca testei
<paladinn> rucula ?
<Celso> ja ouvi comentários aqui no canal falando que é bom
<Celso> sendo bem recomendado
<pauloolhos> Bacana
<pauloolhos> Vale apena testar...
<pauloolhos> Dizem que é melhor que muitos softwares proprietarios.
<pauloolhos> Ola bom dia a todos
<pauloolhos> sistematico:
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Bom dia meu amigo!
<pauloolhos> sistematico: bom dia...
<Jonathan__> Olá
<Jonathan__> estou tendo problema na distribuição ubuntu 12.10 com a placa de vídeo intel familia 6
<Jonathan__> começou a aparecer nas configurações do sistema a placa de vídeo instalada Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<Jonathan__> como faço para desistalar
<Jonathan__> ela
<Jonathan__> e voltar para intel
<Jonathan__> o driver
<Jonathan__> drive *
<paladinn> window manager no linux é firula
<pauloolhos> Alguem aqui ja realizou testes para unir placa de redes como se fosse uma?
<Celso> xGrind: bacana,já instalei mageia uns tempos atras
<kayo_> pauloolhos, bonding
<pauloolhos> isso
<kayo_> eu ja tentei assim pelo centos/fedora
<kayo_> mas nao tive sucesso e nao me empenhei
<adiaswin> estou disposto a saber da confusao que ouve
<adiaswin> o colega vitorlobo estar a protestar no forum
<adiaswin> peço apenas a colaboraçao dos operadores a flexionar mais este canal
<adiaswin> se continuarmos assim comserteza o canal ira morrer
<adiaswin> e as pessoas que quererem suporte terao que ir pro forum
<Celso> qual forum?
<adiaswin> ubuntu-forum br
<adiaswin> apenas este e caso ele saia do ar estas pessoas iram voltar para o windows e isto que voces operadores querem
<Celso> vou me cadastrar lá
<pauloolhos> Windows 8
<kayo_> só deixe-me lhe lembrar que suporte não é uma obrigação de quem está aqui, e mesmo que vc ou qualquer pessoa queira assumir essa responsabilidade, é pesada demais e sempre da errado no fim se vc nao tratar naturalmente.
<kayo_> suporte é feito por quem quer na hora que quer.
<adiaswin> kayo_:nao estou a falar do suporte estou a falar da falta de flexipilidade aki
<adiaswin> imagine voce comenta um caso em que um pc e mais barato com o win do que com o linux e e banido por isto
<adiaswin> espero resposta da ursinha sobre isto
<paladinn> vcs são mto polemicos gente
<adiaswin> .....
<paladinn> cidade alerta
<paladinn>  
<paladinn> irc != forum
<paladinn> aqui é outras regras
<paladinn> sem choros do forum no canal
<kayo_> polemicos demais
<kayo_> parecem novatos
<kayo_> militantes novatos
<adiaswin> sinceramente estou sem paciencia pra este canal ta uma baderna e sair banindo todo mundo nao ira resolver nada
<paladinn> irc != forum aqui é outro mundo filhote, onde o filho chora e a mãe não ve
<kayo_> vc tem o direito de criar um secundario, nao oficial de suporte nacional e instaurar suas regras.
<paladinn> sim
<adiaswin> sim mas eu quero ajudar a manter o oficial
<paladinn> tio
<paladinn> não tem forum aqui no canal
<adiaswin> se voce nao quer entao saia do caminho
<Celso> respeito a opinão dos amigo que criaram as regras , mas tenho minha opinião que em um canal de distribuição GnuLinux assuntos relacionados a linux sejam liberados.Tanto de sistema com de equipamentos que rodar linux.Senão o canal fica sem graça.
<paladinn> adiaswin datena
<adiaswin> paladinn a mesma coisa que falei la encima pra voce se nao quer ajudar cala a boca e volta pra casa que e bem melhor
<kayo_> militantes novatos
<paladinn> com essa postura vai tomar ban logo menos vai vendo
<paladinn> a Ursinha vai responder com um ban kkkk
<adiaswin> sinceramente encerro minha participaçao aqui
<adiaswin> ah e minha resposta o #ubuntu-br ta e morto
<paladinn> xilique
<kayo_> aliens..
<paladinn> enquanto isso na sala de justiça
<ylloluis> ola amigos por acaso o que voces disseram pro adiaswin(meu pai)
<kayo_> ylloluis, era bom vc trocar o ip adias
<ylloluis> sou o filho dele besta
<paladinn> MuauuahUEHA
<paladinn> ai é esculaxo
<ylloluis> e acesso o mesmo laptop dele pra dar uma força no ubuntu nao vejo meu pai revoltado assim ha anos
<paladinn> vai tomar uma cerveja com seu coroa
<ylloluis> entao o que disseram pra ele
<paladinn> batepapo com ele
<ylloluis> tenho 13 anos impecil
<paladinn> toma um toddy então
<paladinn> consola lá seu coroa
<kayo_> e comete os mesmos erros que ele de ortografia
<kayo_> tal pai tal filho
<paladinn> aqui quem não aguenta bebe leite
<paladinn> não sabe brincar... não desce pro playground !
<ylloluis> serio so quero saber o que disseram pra ele
<paladinn> nada demais criança
<ylloluis> ele tem 40 anos e nao pode se estressar como voces o fizeram
<paladinn> seu coroa que é doidão
<paladinn> manda ele tomar o remedio dele e ver a pressão dele
<paladinn> o ministerio da saude adverte = irc faz mal pro coração e quem é cardiaco
<Celso> vixe
<ylloluis> so quero saber nunca vi ele tao revoltado
<Celso> to danado então
<paladinn> olha a bombinha de asma
<ylloluis> humm e bom eu nem saber se nao poderei ficar pior que ele
<pauloolhos> oi
<paladinn> ainda há tempo pra cura filho
<paladinn> agora pai e filho estão traumatizados por causa do #ubuntu-br
<paladinn> a culpa é de vcs
<Chucrute301> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<hggdh> paladinn: basta
<Chucrute301> Poxa paladinn parece crianca pow
<Chucrute301> Oi yakult
<hackermind> e ai galera tudo beleza
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> vo lançar uma pergunta e se alguém puder me ajudar , eu agradeço , sou usuário de distros debian , grande abraço e obrigado
<sagat> O drive de dvd do notebook paro de funcionar , eu preciso instalar o debian pq comecei um curso com debian , mas não to conseguindo dar o boot pelo dvd , estou tentando criar uma imagem que rode no usb pois tenho um hd externo , porém quando peço para ele dar boot pela usb ele le a imagem mas não carrega oque pode ser ? obrigado
<sharch> sagat; a partição na pendrive esta marcada como bootavel?
<sagat> sim
<sagat> perai vc diz definido na particção
<sagat> ?
<sagat> peguei uma imagem na internet para usb
<sagat> segui os passos
<sagat> que foi
<sagat> criar uma partição ext2 ou 3
<sagat> e copiar ela pois no boot a o arquivo iria se descompactar e gerar o boot
<sagat> mas isso não aconteceu
<sagat> sharch copio
<Peste_Bubonica> dia
<sharch> sagat; entendi
<sharch> sagat; instalou o grub também?
<Chucrute301> Sua bios
<Chucrute301> Pode n estar configurada pra dar boot pelo seu usb
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Ursinh
<Chucrute301> Ursinha
<Chucrute301> Vc acessa o irc pelo desktop?
<Chucrute301> Ou tem um smartphone?
<sagat> instalei sim
<sagat> sharch> instalei sim
<Peste_Bubonica> Chucrute301, acessar irc pelo smartphone é bravo
<Peste_Bubonica> aquele teclado maldito
<Peste_Bubonica> eventualmente acessava pelo tablet, dava raiva
<pauloolhos> Alguem aqui ja usou NIC BONDING
<maxquirino> olá alguém pode me ajudar a achar um torrent para um arquivo iso do windows 7 home premium, infelizmente estou precisando do windows agora, mas sou e continuarei sendo usuário linux :)
<pauloolhos> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Chucrute301> Piratebay.se
<maxquirino>  obrigado Chucrute301, vou tentar achar lá
<sagat> sharch> o vida
<Chucrute301> De nada
<maxquirino> Chucrute, nas tentativas de baixar o windows por lá, observei que os arquivos eram do tipo .exe acho que são viros, vc concorda?
<Chucrute301> Sim
<Chucrute301> Vou procurar ai eu te passo um link
<Chucrute301> Quer o windows 7 ultimate?
<maxquirino> eu queria o 7 home premium, infelizmente tem que ser essa versão :(
<maxquirino> a Dell só dá suporte a ela
<maxquirino> no meu caso.
<Chucrute301> thepiratebay.se/torrent/7884909/Windows_7_Home_Premium_SP1_x86_English
<Chucrute301> 32 bits
<maxquirino> eita, esqueci de dizer que era 64 bits, descupa
<maxquirino> mas relaxa, não se incomode vc já ajudou muito
<Chucrute301> Tem uma versao da dell
<Chucrute301> So que tem q gravar em dual layer
<Chucrute301> Pq tem 5 gb
<maxquirino> hum, lasquei-me :)
<Chucrute301> thepiratebay.se/torrent/7957716/Microsoft_Windows_7_Home_Premium_x64__pt_pt
<Chucrute301> Achei esse
<Chucrute301> E pt-pt
<maxquirino> ele é um arquivo .exe tb :(
<Chucrute301> Ah :(
<Chucrute301> Mais velho
<Chucrute301> Vc ta usando qual cliente ?? :)
<maxquirino> desculpa minha ignorância, mas não entendi, o que vc quis dizer ? :)
<Chucrute301> Utorrent, bittorrent
<maxquirino> ok, tô usando o bitttorent
<Chucrute301> thepiratebay.se/torrent/6588910/Windows_7_Home_Premium___Activatior-_Created_by_Crossa96
<Chucrute301> N fala se e 32 ou 64
<maxquirino> mas tb é .exe :(
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, quer pt-br? pode ser o ultimate?
<Chucrute301> Tem q ser home premium
<maxquirino> infelizmente não, a Dell só quer dá suporte se for o home premium :(
<Chucrute301> Peste
<maxquirino> e tem que ser 64 bits
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6614369/Windows_7_todas.as.versoes_x86_ou_x64_pt-BR
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, queima esse ISO
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, qdo vc for instalar, ele vai te perguntar qual  versão vc quer
<Peste_Bubonica> inclusive a home
<Peste_Bubonica> caramba, q da hora. meu betta comeu um pernilongo
<Peste_Bubonica> :D
<maxquirino> Peste, ele tb é um arquivo .exe :(
<sergio_br2> ow
<sergio_br2> q negócio é esse de cd de instalação de windows aqui?
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, nao onde EXE doido?
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, é um ISO
<maxquirino> bem, na mensagem pra aceitar o download aparece um .exe
<sergio_br2> na boa, isso aqui não era para ser suporte de ubuntu?
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, ja usou torrent amigo?
<Peste_Bubonica> sergio_br2, sure
<maxquirino> tô tentando baixar um torrent
<maxquirino> Sergio, eu sou usuário linux e vou continuar sendo, mas mesmo assim de vez enquando agente tem que usar o windows, triste mas é a realidade
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, fiu.. vc ja tem um client torrent ae? vc ta no LInux agora?
<maxquirino> tô no linux
<maxquirino> tenho o bittorrent
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, Transmission?
<maxquirino> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, faça o seguinte
<Peste_Bubonica> clique em File / Open URL
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, cole essa URL aqui: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:a9a4705664c304eb6e7ca6cc14211db1da1ba6de&dn=Windows+7+Home+Premium+%2B+Activatior-+Created+by+Crossa96&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, desculpe
<Peste_Bubonica> maxquirino, essa URL: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:77217b574bfca5be4501740eb94fb93a2930ad8c&dn=Windows_7_todas.as.versoes_x86_ou_x64_pt-BR&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
<Peste_Bubonica> escola um lugar pra salvar, e vamos falar de linux
<sergio_br2> maxquirino, é a realidade, mas pq vc não procura ajuda em um canal de usuários de windows? Sem querer ser grosso ou outra coisa.
<Peste_Bubonica> ou pelo menos de heavy metal :)
<sergio_br2> é um tanto estranho entrar aqui e ver um link do cd do windows... rsrsrs
<maxquirino> quanto menos contato com o mundo windows pra mim melhor :)
<maxquirino> Ok Peste, tá baixando aqui. Obrigado pela ajuda. Valeu Chucrute tb.
<Peste_Bubonica> infelizmente é a realidade
<Peste_Bubonica> vou ter q instalar uma VM aqui pra rodar SQLServer
<Peste_Bubonica> pra vc ver o nível da minha INFELICIDADE EXTREMA
<Peste_Bubonica> dá vontade de chorar
<Peste_Bubonica> arrancar os cabelos da canela
<Chucrute301> So saco tbm
<Chucrute301> Do*
<kayo_> sql server nao é ruim nao
<kayo_> o ruim é q ele so roda no windows mesmo
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<SmaWeasley> gente, preciso de uma sugestão
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tenho nada contra o DBMS
<Peste_Bubonica> alias, até tenho algumas coisas contra
<SmaWeasley> tenho quase 150 GB para transferir de um note para outro
<SmaWeasley> estou em uma rede cabeada
<Peste_Bubonica> mas é estável, rapido e parrudo
<SmaWeasley> Depois de mais de 12 horas, transferiu apenas 30GB
<SmaWeasley> Alguma sugestão de uma forma mais rápida
<SmaWeasley> estou usando SCP
<Peste_Bubonica> SmaWeasley, scp é ruim mesmo
<Peste_Bubonica> criptografado
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tem necessidade disso
<Peste_Bubonica> dificilmente vai consumir GBPS assim
<Peste_Bubonica> SmaWeasley, são pequenos arquivos?
<Peste_Bubonica> ou varios arquivos grandes?
<SmaWeasley> De vários tipos
<SmaWeasley> Alguns muito grandes, mas em média 4MB ou algo assim
<Peste_Bubonica> são todos pequenos
<Peste_Bubonica> SmaWeasley, recomendo um rsync sobre NFS
<Peste_Bubonica> nem usar o proto do rsync
<Peste_Bubonica> abra um server NFS em UDP mesmo
<Peste_Bubonica> e rode uma copia via RSYNC
<Peste_Bubonica> vc vai bater gigabit na hora
<Peste_Bubonica> SmaWeasley, ta ligado?
<Peste_Bubonica> nfs é simples
<SmaWeasley> OK
<SmaWeasley> Tou usando o rsync
<SmaWeasley> putz... o rsync tá dando a mesma taxia de transferência que o SCP... :(
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<vitorlobo> CarlosNeyPastor, amém irmão
<Chucrute301> Lembra daquela r1 que te mostrei vitor?
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  q q é r1?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola vitorlobo
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy uruguayo
<vitorlobo> CarlosNeyPastor, bien y tu?
<Chucrute301> Bien
<Chucrute301> Yo so lo hermano del pastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, reparando un notebook en casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> y corrigiendo un error que me da mi pc al iniciar Gim
<CarlosNeyPastor> GIMP
<CarlosNeyPastor> ustedes?, como los lleva las fiestas? ya terminamos el 2012
<Chucrute301> Oi xgrind
<xGrind> Chucrute301, opa
<Chucrute301>  
<KessyaLuveec> em vitor eu gostei, mais ta faltando algo
<KessyaLuveec> se alguem quiser compartilha no face algo
<KessyaLuveec> como faz
<KessyaLuveec> é bom pra divulga
<BilugaDeFerro>  
<KessyaLuveec> oos
<KessyaLuveec> ops
<xGrind> Problematico, oq aconteceu?
<xGrind> MarconM, biba
<MarconM> xGrind, e ae
<Problematico> Eu me bani
<Problematico> Sem querer
<MarconM> 0.0
<Problematico> :/
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Parabens.
<xGrind> kkkkkk
<MarconM> mil tretas manolo
<Problematico> Aff
<Problematico> Merda de app
<Problematico> Pqp
<Problematico> Vou tirar isso agora do cel
<Problematico> Q raiva
<Problematico> :/
<xGrind> Problematico, eu uso um no tablet e nao e' dificil de usar
<Problematico> Qual e?
<Problematico> :)
<sistematico> Tablet de chocolate? Meio-amargo? Diamamente Negro?
<xGrind> vo ver aki
<Problematico> Sistematico
<sistematico> Diamamente, huhuhu
<xGrind> sistematico, kinder ovo
<sistematico> Vem com surpresinha?
<sistematico> heh
<Problematico>     
<xGrind> sistematico, depois q acaba. vc vai no banheiro e ve a surpersinha boiando ;D
<xGrind> alguem sabe qndo que o Wayland vai estar no Ubuntu?
<Problematico> No prox lts
<Problematico>  
<Problematico> Aah velho
<xGrind> Problematico, acho que é o Yaaic
<xGrind> mas nao sei oq fiz, mandei pro cartao de memoria e nao abre mais kk
<Problematico> Sou o chucrute
<xGrind> Problematico, animal, Yaaic é o nome do aplicativo pra IRC kk
<Chucrute301>  
<alvaro>   
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301>  
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-30
<Chucrute301> ㅠ오먀멍ㄹ
<kernel> quem tem um conky massa ai pra me arrumar
<Chucrute301> %=#*$/€-(-)*€*/%/#=$*€==%*#$
<Chucrute301> #
<Chucrute301> Alguem sabe como tirar ignore?
<Chucrute301> ?¿
<paes> alguem ai pode me ajudar]
<paes> instalei o ubuntu
<paes> mas quando ligo aparece uma tela preta como se fosse o DOS
<paes> O que eu tenho q digitar lá
<ThiagoCMC> usuário e senha
<ThiagoCMC> que criou durante a instalação...
<ThiagoCMC> vc deve ter instalado o Ubuntu versão server
<ThiagoCMC> que não tem ambiente gráfico.
<paes> baixei direto do site a ultima versão]
<ThiagoCMC> provavelmente vc irá querer o Ubuntu Desktop.
<ThiagoCMC> quanto de RAM tem a sua máquina?
<paes> 4 gb
<paes> queria esse mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> Baixa este cara: http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<paes> valeu
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<paes> esse ai é 32 ou 64 bits
<ThiagoCMC> 64
<ThiagoCMC> 32 é bom só para máquinas com 2~3G de RAM ou menos...
<ThiagoCMC> NOTA: Tive problemas para instalar o TeamViewer no Ubuntu 12.10 64 bits...
<ThiagoCMC> Se vc não usa o teamviwer, beleza... manda bala!
<ThiagoCMC> O Ubuntu 32bits se não me engano, reconhecerá os 4G normalmente, por usar um recurso chamado PAE... Caso prefira o 32 bits...
<paes> blza
<licensed> <ThiagoCMC> 32 é bom só para máquinas com 2~3G de RAM ou menos...
<licensed> ThiagoCMC, de onde vc tirou isso?
<ThiagoCMC> De pesquisas, testes e estudos.
<licensed> meu note tem 4gb e eu uso 32bits
<licensed> e é um foguete
<ThiagoCMC> Se fosse 64 bits, seria uma Enterprise.  ;-)
<sergio_br2> 32 bits é bom para pc com menos de 1GB
<licensed> 64bits é bom pra quem usa facebook
<licensed> o kra precisa de uma lib diferente, nao funfa direito
<sergio_br2> aki em casa, eu instalei uma vez o opensuse, se não me engano, 64 bits, mas não compensou, pq só tem 1GB de ram
<ThiagoCMC> o maior problema que encontrei é usar sistemas 64 bits com 1~2G de RAM E o sistema/software utilizado exigir RAM, vai ficar lento. Mais lento do que se fosse 32 bits.
<licensed> hoje em dia até que mudou mais isso.. mas quando tentei usar era fogo, nem flash tinha pra 64 (eu sei que hoje em dia ja tem)
<ThiagoCMC> eu só uso 64 bits mesmo...
<ThiagoCMC> flash já era...
<ThiagoCMC> nem a adobe usa mais isso...
<licensed> ThiagoCMC, vc nao usa youtube?
<ThiagoCMC> um pouco...
<sergio_br2> se a pessoa tiver mais de 2 GB, vá de 64 bits
<licensed> como funciona sem flash?
<sergio_br2> youtube funciona com html5
<ThiagoCMC> sergio_br2, nem sempre.
<licensed> sergio_br2, como faço pra usar? quando abro o youtube ele pede pra instalar o flash
<sergio_br2> grande parte do vídeos hoje em dia tem em html5
<ThiagoCMC> youtube.com/html5
<ThiagoCMC> ativar
<sergio_br2> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<sergio_br2> e seja feliz!
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<licensed> ah nao sabia.. que r0x
<sergio_br2> flash é um negócio tipo windows, só existe pq todo mundo usa ainda
<sergio_br2> então, 32 bits tem suas vantagens
<sergio_br2> o negócio é testar, não dá para falar muito
<licensed> sergio_br2, concordo! so testando.. quando testei 64bits nao tive muito ganho de performance.. nao foi perceptivel
<licensed> talvez se perceba ao executar tarefas pesadas, nao sei
<sergio_br2> aqui eu uso mto meu note para cálculos matemáticos, uso muito o GNU Octave e Scilab, tem q ser 64 bits, o desempenho é melhor e mais rápido para essas coisas
<sergio_br2> edição de vídeo e imagem é melhor em 64 bits
<sergio_br2> mas quando vc vai rodar aquele emulador q só tem para 32 bits, aí o bixo pega
<ThiagoCMC> uai, como assim?
<ThiagoCMC> 32 roda em 64...
<sergio_br2> aqui eu consigo rodar o Kega e Gens-GS, ambos são de 32 bits, mas no meu Ubuntu 64 bits roda
<sergio_br2> sim, roda
<sergio_br2> mas alguns casos não
<ThiagoCMC> exemplos...?
<sergio_br2> tem um emulador de playstation 2, se não me engano o pcsx2, ele não roda bem em 64
<ThiagoCMC> sinistro...
<sergio_br2> esse é o único exemplo q lembro
<hggdh> paladinn: está lá?
<hggdh> paladinn: quanto estiveres por cá, por favor mande-me um ping. Temos que conversar
 * hggdh vai jogar Settlers of Catan
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/richard-stallman-um-breve-comentario.html
<raniere> alguem ai?
<sergio_br2> eu
<sergio_br2> aff, o cara saiu, rsrs
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<freud_> boa noite
<ThiagoCMC> noite
<ThiagoCMC> bom dia né
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<Fisico> estou com o linux mint debian 64 bits, acabei de puxar o arquivo .tar.gz, dei o comando tar e descompactei, o q faço agora para instalar o java corretamente?
<Fisico> não consigo entrar no site do santander
<Fisico> ele vem com um java instalado, mas não funfa
<Chucrute301> Boa noite
<ThiagoCMC> noite
<ThiagoCMC> ou dia já...  =)
<Boner> boa noite
<Chucrute301> ~~ musiquinha do jornal nacional ~~~~
<Boner> o que estão fazendo ?
<Chucrute301> Nada... Nada... Nada... Nada...
<Boner> tão hacekando é seus malandros ?
<Boner> rs rs
<Chucrute301> Nem
<Boner> indica um livro ai
<Chucrute301> Biblia
<Boner> esse já li ;)
<Chucrute301> ;)
<ThiagoCMC> cruzes
<ThiagoCMC> estou instalando o Openstack aqui
<ThiagoCMC> Mó pira!
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301,  sai do meu pvt caraleo
<vitorlobo> pqp
<Chucrute301> Olha o ban
<vitorlobo> dou uma bufa e o cara ta cheirando e botando no potinho ja
<vitorlobo> :S
<ThiagoCMC> ouw
<ThiagoCMC> cheirando?!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> tb quero
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<Chucrute301> Vitor
<Boner> ThiagoCMC,  pega uma aspirina ai moe e curte
<Boner> kkkkkkkkkk
<Boner> só n pode grudar no cartão
<Boner> kkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> boa noite, queridos
<Ursinha> vim só ver se o chat uol da madrugada estava em curso
<Ursinha> estou feliz que não está :)
<ThiagoCMC> chat uol?! Ainda existe isso?!
<ThiagoCMC> O_O
<al4nc4ds> ae pessoal!
<al4nc4ds> pra quem quiser cadastrar
<KessyaLuveec> ola pessoal
<al4nc4ds> https://hd-torrents.org/account.php
<al4nc4ds> top tracker torrent gringo!
<minijerk> Bom dia, tenho uma duvida
<Jonas_> Alguém on ai ?
<Guest88490> Oi ?
<pauloolhos>  oi
<redhandbr> Bom dia!
<jefferson> Alguém ja instalou aqui o Pear Linux 6 ???
<jefferson> Eu acabei de instalar ele e o lauchpad não abre e vem com a interface do DEBIAN '-' precisa de fazer alguma coisa depois da instalação pra ele ter a interface dele normal ???
<Splankiss> Preciso de uma ajuda ...
<Jalioguiafoca> ㅏ뉸ㅍ토노ㅠ누터우
<Splankiss> estou tentando instalar a mias recente versão do ubunto mas meu pc trava e sequer paasa da segunda tela do instalador
<Splankiss> tb não consigo rodar o live.
<Splankiss> estou dando boot pela pen[
<xGrind> 12.10?
<Splankiss> isso
<Jalioguiafoca> Talvez seja problema na midia
<Splankiss> baixei samana passada a iso
<Splankiss> pode ser nvidia? meu chipset é dessa marca
<Jalioguiafoca> N
<Splankiss> a resolução sempr vem zoada tipo a maxima possivel e quando ajusto nas preferencias para resolução correta corta parte da tela
<Jalioguiafoca> Qual a sua placa de video?
<Splankiss> na verdade é integrada!
<YanGM> Boa tarde
<Splankiss> meu oc ja tah um poko velhinho!
<Jalioguiafoca> ㅜ뮤녀뉴뉴툐노무ㅕㅗ누
<Splankiss> YanGM: boa tarde!
<Jalioguiafoca> Quando vc vai em driver adicionais
<Jalioguiafoca> Aparece algum driver?
<Splankiss> não tentei essa opção
<YanGM> Se for intel graphics o desempenho péssimo é normal
<Jalioguiafoca> Perai
<Jalioguiafoca> Sim
<Jalioguiafoca> Ele falou que o chip7 e nvidia
<Jalioguiafoca> Deve ser uma nforce da vida
<YanGM> Putz
<YanGM> Ai complica
<YanGM> NVIDIA faz de conta que nem vê o linux
<Jalioguiafoca> 50 users
<Jalioguiafoca> Ate que agora ela ta tratando a miopia
<Jalioguiafoca> E comecando a ver o linux
<Jalioguiafoca> Ela ta trabalhando com a valve
<Splankiss> o que eu achei mais estranho é que quando começo a instalação passo do primeiro passo que é ajustar o idioma e na outra tela quando ele pede o espaço e a checkbox da instalação das atualizações quando eu vou em continuar trava e não sai diso
<Jalioguiafoca> Posso afirmar que os drivers nvidia para linux sao melhores que o amd
 * Splankiss tem amd tb !!
<Splankiss> sempron!
<Jalioguiafoca>  
 * Splankiss lascado !
<Jalioguiafoca> Com esse pc
<Jalioguiafoca> Eu sugiro que nao instale o ubuntu
<Splankiss> melhor eu continuar com o mint
<Jalioguiafoca> Essas ultimas versoes estam muito pesadas
<YanGM> Ubuntu ficou em câmera lenta no meu positivo de 7 anos
<Splankiss> tem alguma otra versão mais leve do ubunto que vc me indica Jalioguiafoca ?
<YanGM> Lubuntu, xubuntu
<Jalioguiafoca> Esses :)
<YanGM_> Net boa
<Jalioguiafoca> As vezes eu escrevo em coreano
<Splankiss> basicamente qual a diferença entre eles e o ubuntu normal!?
<Jalioguiafoca> Se eu comecar a escrever em coreano vvs me dao um toque
<YanGM> Interface gráfica
<Jalioguiafoca> Tipo
<Jalioguiafoca> O ubuntu
<Jalioguiafoca> Usa o unity
<Jalioguiafoca> O xubuntu
<YanGM> Lubuntu usa lmde
<Jalioguiafoca> Em vez do unity usa o xfce
<YanGM> Isso
<Jalioguiafoca> Ja o lubuntu
<Jalioguiafoca> .....
<Splankiss> oks
<YanGM> Jalio, criei um script no debian pra inicialização e estou tendo alguns bugs no centos com ele
<Splankiss> atualmente eu to rodando  mint "nadia" MATE e tem atendido bem mesmo com os problemas conhecidos da nvidia
<Splankiss> acho que vou continuar assim!
<YanGM> Uso screen nele e não estou conseguindo dar stop
<Splankiss> anyway obrigado pela ajuda Jalioguiafoca e YanGM
<Splankiss> =)
<Peste_Bubonica> iae negada
<YanGM> Quando entro no screen dele eu vi que tinha exit05 escrito na última linha
<YanGM> Dei enter fechou
 * Splankiss out
<YanGM> Iae peste
<Peste_Bubonica> firme?
<Jalioguiafoca> Eae
<YanGM> Firme
<Chucrute301> Aki ta virando launchpad...
<Chucrute301> 50 users e so 2 pra ajudar
<Chucrute301> ...
<YanGM> Hehehe
<YanGM> Bug bizarro aquele do meu script
<Chucrute301>  
<YanGM> Anyway vou pesquisar mais
<Chucrute301>  
<Chucrute301> Peste
<Chucrute301> ㅓ누르ㅑ탸넝
<YanGM> Putz achei um script melhor que o meu
<YanGM> Feito pra centos ainda
<Chucrute301> 며니더?
<Chucrute301> ㄷ아마우욘?
<YanGM> Chucrute português fazendo favor
<Chucrute301> ?
<Chucrute301> Como eu disse
<Chucrute301> As vezes o meu app de irc pra android buga
<Chucrute301> E eu mando as mensagens
<Chucrute301> E vira tudo coreano
<Chucrute301> E eu nao percebo
<YanGM> Nuss
<YanGM> Daqui a pouco vou pegar o notebook e editar aquele script melhor que o meu
<YanGM> http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/admin-craftbukkit-initscript-for-centos-fedora-ubuntu.60845/
<SamWeasley> olá
<SamWeasley> alguém sabe como descobrir se meu X está usando o driver proprietário da nVidia?
<DESBAN> Eu sei
<DESBAN>  
<SamWeasley> Porque eu instalei tanto o Nouveau quanto o proprietário e gostaria de verificar qual é qual, pois o 3D e os efeitos não estão ativos
<DESBAN> E so vc abrir o terminal e digitar
<DESBAN> ㅗㄴ 논 ㅈㅎㅁ 논
<DESBAN> Brincadeira
<DESBAN> Ta usando o 12.10?
<DESBAN>  
<SamWeasley> Sim
<redhandbr> SamWeasley, pra evitar confusão, vá até o site da nVidia, baixe o site de acordo com sua plataforma e instale manualmente.
<redhandbr> SamWeasley, eu tinha uma placa mãe com vídeo onboard geForce que só funcionava a contento com o driver baixado do site da nVidia.
<redhandbr> baixd do site o driver**
<SamWeasley> redhandbr - fiz isso e ele comeu meu X
<SamWeasley> Fiquei em 640x480 sem poder acertar o driver
<redhandbr> caraca
<SamWeasley> Tou usando o Nouveau
<SamWeasley> Minha placa é uma GeForce GT 430M
<redhandbr> SamWeasley, já usou aquele ppa que tem o driver noveau mais novo?
<redhandbr> que corrige N bugs?
<redhandbr> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<redhandbr> sudo apt-get update
<redhandbr> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SamWeasley> tou add agora... Não lembro se já usei ele antes
<SamWeasley> No geral, o note está legal... É apenas que me irritei com a falta do OpenGL
<doug___> Olá todo mundo! Eu nunca na vida instalei um S.O. além do Windows mas quero experimentar o Ubuntu e manter o Windows (usar os dois simultaneamente), alguém por favor poderia me explicar como instalar o Ubuntu e manter o Windows?
<SamWeasley> Queria testar o steam
<SamWeasley> doug____, na instalação existe uma opção que pemite que você mantenha seu Windows instalado, apenas redimensionando a partição do Windows
<doug___> Daí ao ligar o PC vai aparecer a opção de SO, certo?
<SamWeasley> Isso...
<SamWeasley> É desktop ou Note?
<SamWeasley> Recente?
<doug___> Desktop
<SamWeasley> Então acho que não tem problema
<SamWeasley> Porque em notes mais recentes tem um passo a mais que é bom fazer.
<SamWeasley> principalmente se ele tem EFI
<redhandbr> EFI sucks.
<redhandbr> É um saco instalar em pcs com UEFI, secure boot, bla bla.
<doug___> rsrs
<doug___> ok então, valeu!!!
<SamWeasley> redhandbr - nem me fala
<SamWeasley> O trampo que deu
<redhandbr> é terrível
<SamWeasley> Se nao fosse o Boot Repair estaria quebrando cabeça até agora
<SamWeasley> redhandbr, veio a libva
<SamWeasley> é isso mesmo?
<redhandbr> Não sei, meu caro. Vê se essa libva faz parte do X
<SamWeasley> Parece que sim
<SamWeasley> veio uma libva-x11
<SamWeasley> Bem, vou ver depois...
<SamWeasley> Estou é estranhando... Minha máquina é recente
<SamWeasley> Uma ASUS K45VM Core i7
<SamWeasley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1479804/
<SamWeasley> Dá uma olhada, redhandbr
<redhandbr> de fato
<redhandbr> SamWeasley, mudando de assunto, depois teste isso
<redhandbr> http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/custom-ubuntu-64-bit-kernel-352.html
<redhandbr> minha máquina ficou bacana
<SamWeasley> Resolve a questão da nvidia?
<redhandbr> Não, é questão de desempenho mesmo
<SamWeasley> Porque, na real, a performance está muito boa, à exceção da questão do driver da nVidia
<redhandbr> kernel otimizado pra família de processadores Core iX
<SamWeasley> Para mim, a coisa tá okay com o padrão do Ubuntu
<SamWeasley> O que eu queria resolver é essa bagaça que está dando com as duas placas de vídeo
<SamWeasley> Descobri o problema
<SamWeasley> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work
<SamWeasley> Pelo que li, se o modo de "dual head" por assim dizer nVidia intel só funciona se você usar os drivers livres
<SamWeasley> Quando tentei usar o proprietário, a coisa bagunçou legal
<SamWeasley> Vou tentar usar uma opção e ver se funciona
<redhandbr> hauehae pqp
<SamWeasley> Cara, é uma porcaria isso... Mas vamos ver se ativando a opção que ele sugere na documentação melhora... :)
<redhandbr> Devia funcionar out-of-box.
<redhandbr> Tem coisas que irritam no sistema, que já deveria funcionar sem intervenção do usuário.
<SamWeasley> De volta
<SamWeasley> e não melhorou no KDE... Sem transparências ou efeitos gráficos... :(
<SamWeasley> Juro que tem um local no inferno especialmente preparado para o infeliz que inventou esse tal Optimus da nVidia! #rontofalei
<servidor> Wake Make Lan não funciona toda hora...
<servidor> O que pode ser?
<servidor> As vezes liga outras vezes n]ap
<SamWeasley> WakeOnLan?
<pauloolhos> outras vezes não.
<SamWeasley> cara... Esquisito isso
<redhandbr> sincero, nunca funcionou direito comigo
<SamWeasley> Nunca tentei aqui
<SamWeasley> redhandbr... Mais esquisito ainda é o fato é que no Unity parece que o 3D funfa
<pauloolhos> redhandbr: se eu igar o pc e desligar funciona
<pauloolhos> depois nao funciona mais
<SamWeasley> Pode ser comportamento estranho de mobo
<redhandbr> pauloolhos, só no Ubuntu isso?
<redhandbr> ops
<redhandbr> esquece
<redhandbr> isso é coisa da mobo
<redhandbr> ve se não tem bios mais nova
<redhandbr> as vezes é pauleira da mobo mesmo.
<pauloolhos> S.O debain
<redhandbr> SamWeasley, por incrível que pareça. Parece que só as vga's Intel que funfam 100% em Linux, sem pauleiras.
<redhandbr> Já tive geforce, sempre tinha alguma pala.
<SamWeasley> Eu sei
<SamWeasley> Me arrependo um pouco nese quesito
<redhandbr> E quando tentava rodar Ubuntu no meu mac com geforce 320m? A geforce dele FRITAVA.
<SamWeasley> Achei uma coisa muito bizarra
<SamWeasley> Acho que se tivesse comprado a CCE com Intel não tava apanhando como estou apanhando com esse ASUS
<redhandbr> notes 100% intel, não dão dor de cabeça.
<redhandbr> Como o meu SAMSUNG, 100% compatível, sem problemas.
<redhandbr> Só a plaquinha wifi da Atheros que é uma bosta, fica com sinal muito fraco com o módulo ath9k.
<redhandbr> O wifi da minha esposa é broadcom e não tem esse problema de sinal ruim.
<pauloolhos> redhandbr:
<pauloolhos> Voce disse que nao funciona bem com ubunti
<redhandbr> Minha wifi Atheros, não, não funciona.
<SamWeasley> Estou instalando outras UIs como Cinnamon e MATE e ver o que acontece
<redhandbr> Cinnamon é ótimo.
<redhandbr> Aliás, o Linux Mint 14 está ótimo.
<redhandbr> Usei o Cinnamon 1.6 por 1 semana e não vi nenhum bug aparente.
<pauloolhos> Kernel
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/porque-compilar-o-kernel.html
<pauloolhos> Kernel: voce ja usou aquele recurso de ligar o pc pela rede
<pauloolhos> wake make lan
<SamWeasley> gente... já volto...
<SamWeasley> okay...
<SamWeasley> Remoção do driver proprietário não mudou nada...
<SamWeasley> :(
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/mostra-me-o-seu-tema-xfce.html
<SamWeasley> Bem... Sumário
<SamWeasley> Está funcionando, sem 3D... Depois vou testar uns games
<redhandbr> rs
<SamWeasley> desejem-me sorte
<SamWeasley> vou instalar o bumblebee e ver se consigo fazer jogos funcionarem. Nem mesmo Shatter, que era bem básico, não funfou
<poinp> mouse de 10R$ da bright presta?
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-23
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Ernandes> boa
<Ernandes> vamos trabalharr
<Ernandes> kk
<NETfellow> Ernandes precisa de suporte amigão?
<mirqui> trabalhar emmm ???? hahaha
<Ernandes> suporte hj nao.. mas dindin serviris rss
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você :)?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<NETfellow> Ernandes kkkkkkk
<noob> alguem disponivel pra me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ola
<Matheus> algue mim ajuda
<Matheus> who can help me
<KurtKraut> Matheus, enquanto você não explicar o problema ninguém vai poder te ajudar.
<Matheus> o ok
<Matheus> eu instalei o ubuntu 13.10 na minha maquina mais esta muito lenta oq eu posso fazer pra corrigir o erro
<KurtKraut> Matheus, quanto de RAM seu computador tem:
<KurtKraut> ?
<Matheus> e nao consigo instalar o drive de video da intel
<Matheus> tem 2Gb
<KurtKraut> Matheus, eu uso no trabalho o Ubuntu em um Intel Core 2 Duo com 2GB de RAM e não acho lento.
<KurtKraut> Dizer que é lento é muito abstrato
<Matheus> mais cara ate na pagina inicial pra desce os icones ta travando
<Matheus> vc tem whatapp
<Matheus> ??
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Pendragon> Novato total nao consigo instalar o ubuntu ao lado do windows 8.1, desativo o uefi, o boot seguro, ativo o legacy e na instalacao o ubuntu nao detecta o windows, entao nao oferece o dual boot... alguem sabe ajudar?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<xGrind> boa tarde, alguem teve problema na instalação do Ubuntu 13.10?
<estranho_> xGrind, nenhum problema aqui
<xGrind> estranho, estou a manha inteira tentando instalar o Lubuntu 13.10 num pc aqui. Athlon XP, e nao vai. mostra só a seta do mouse com fundo preto, e a tela pisca
<xGrind> nunca vi isso
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<dino01> oi boa tarde a todos
<dino01> caros senhores eu estou tentando instalar um honeypot chamado conpot, mas não estou conseguindo alguém por acaso já usou este honeypot?
<dino01> oi
<carlo1985> uma dúvida, instalei o Ubuntu junto com o w7, mas nao consigo optar por carregar o ubuntu... vai direto no windows...
<carlo1985> alguém?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<luigii_> boa noite canal, alguém aqui usa plex ou serviio ?
<astroo-> ola
<luigii_> você sabe me dizer porque o plex não ler meu hd pela usb... tipo não ler as pasta pelo plex... mas já esta montado
<astroo-> nao sei  da 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<luigii_> tudo bem... é que o plex não mostra as pasta do hd... já o serviio faz tudo.. mas quando vou rodar na tv não roda o video
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<luigii_> mirqui: Olá boa noite, você usa plex ou serviio para DLNA na tv?
<mirqui> ahaha fala minha lingua companheiro , conheço linux a 1 ano :(
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que isso quer dizer ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<luigii_> ue falei sua lingua oras!
<mirqui> mas não entendi nada , não manjo disso
<mirqui> por enquanto de linux sei instalar e desisntalaar  o programa ;)
<luigii_> ah tudo bem
<mirqui> :)
<luigii_> isso é para rodar filmes do pc, lá na tv sem cabo nenhum... tudo pela rede xD
<mirqui> tua tv é smart ?
<luigii_> sim
<mirqui> então , usa o wifi
<mirqui> ou liga no pc , tanto faz
<luigii_> hehehe... isso já esta configurado...
<mirqui> bom , ai não sei
<luigii_> o problema é o plex que não ler a pasta de video, não encontra videos... então não tem como ver na tv
<mirqui> sei o que uma smart tv faz
<luigii_> já o serviio ler o arquivo... mas não todos... e nem mostra legenda
<mirqui> não tem padrão ?
<mirqui> tipo windows média ?
<luigii_> no linux não sei... só conheço esses dois software pra linux
<mirqui> tua tv roda linux ?
<mirqui> se rodar , usa o vlc , é completo
<luigii_> a tv tem o proprio sistema dela
<luigii_> mesmo assim muito obrigado pela sua ajuda
<mirqui> opa , leve caida
<jxajro> boa noite! Alguém sabe como acho algum programa pra poder acessar um celular Celular Alcatel OT710 por bluetooth??
<mirqui> vê no site do celular
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> hmmmm
<jxajro> não tinha pensado nisso mas o problema é que uso Xubuntu! :-(
<jxajro> curiosamente ele reconhece um tablet ching ling que tenho um velho Nokia 2760 mas não este Celular Alcatel OT710!!
<jxajro> ele tem um cabo também mas mesmo com o cabo USB não consigo conectar o aparelho no computador. :-(
<mirqui> e para que vc quer conectar o cel no pc ?
<mirqui> o bluetoof não funciona ?
<jxajro> pra poder transferir as fotos dele pro computador como eu  costumava fazer com o Nokia 2760.
<jxajro> Eu até consigo mandar pro tablet shing ling que disse mas tem que ser de _uma_em_uma_
<mirqui> é um arquivo exe ?
<jxajro> Ah sim....incrivel mas tem um negócio aqui que mostra tudo direitinho, i.e., o computador _reconhece_ o celular mas na hora de eu ver as pastas dele não abre nada entende?
<jxajro> Eu tive o mesmo problema com o Nokia mas um amigo me recomendou o Gigolo e resolveu!
<mirqui> vc está usando linux ou windows ?
<jxajro> eu mostrava o celular pro computador _desligado_ ele puxava as fotos magicamente! (isto é um certo exagero)
<jxajro> Estou usando o Linux Xubuntu 12.10
<jxajro> Não entendo o que acontece mirqui....eu fiz tudo igual que fiz com o Nokia mas vem com uma mensagen estranha...
<jxajro> Eu abro a aba...adicionar marcadores..coloco o nome do marcador....escolho OBEX..coloco o endereço do celular 44:A4:2D:A6:E7:F4....e...
<jxajro> nada!
<jxajro> Ele diz aqui:
<jxajro> Falha ao conectar a "obex://[44:A4:2D:A6:E7:F4]/" - Service search failed (Host is down)
<jxajro> as vezes ele vem com outras mensagens idiotas.
<luigii000> qual melhor forma de fazer media server no linux?
<jxajro> Service not supported by remote device
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-24
<luigii000> ninguem aqui usa plex?
<luigii000> meu plex nao ver pasta de outras particoes, somente da particao do linux, porque?
<Ernandes> plex?
<Ernandes> nao lembro
<luigii_> sim, plex ou serviio para rodar os filmes do pc lá na tv smart
<Ernandes> humm legal
<luigii_> o plex nem colocando permisão 777 nas pasta do video... ela num aparece =/
<Ernandes> tenta o minidlna
<luigii_> beleza nunca vi esse... eu conheço o plex e o serviio porque no windows ele funciona 100%
<Ernandes> da uma pesquisada
<Ernandes> flww
<luigii__> pessoal o chmod não altera as permissões qual motivo ?
<KurtKraut> luigii__, você não está usando poderes de root (sudo) para poder executá-lo provavelmente
<luigii__> KurtKraut: usei mas mesmo assim não foi possivel acessar
<luigii__> KurtKraut: também no terminal não diz nenhuma mensagem
<KurtKraut> luigii__, tem certeza que o chmod que você está digitando está correto, com a sintaxe correta?
<luigii__> KurtKraut: sim, $sudo chroot 777 pastafilmes
<KurtKraut> luigii__, seu comando está errado :D
<luigii__> KurtKraut: ue porque ?
<KurtKraut> luigii__, Tente ler ele com atenção que você vai perceber. Nem tudo que começa com ch é igual :P
<luigii__> KurtKraut: mas nem assim deu certo $ sudo chmod -R 777 /pastafilmes
<KurtKraut> luigii__, Me demonstre que a pasta /pastafilmes existe
<luigii__> KurtKraut: a pasta de filmes fica no hd externo, e eu claro estou só usando como exemplo a pastafilmes
<KurtKraut> luigii__, se ela está no HD externo dificilmente o caminho dela será /pastafilmes
<KurtKraut> luigii__, você está pensando numa coisa e mandando seu computador fazer outra
<luigii__> KurtKraut: eu faço assim /media/luigii/SAMSUNG/Filmes1080p a linha completa
<KurtKraut> luigii__, Ok. Então me cola o resultado de ls -alh /media/luigii/SAMSUNG/Filmes1080p
<luigii__> KurtKraut: é muito grande porque listou todos filmes da pasta
<KurtKraut> luigii__, então ls -alh /media/luigii/SAMSUNG/ | fgrep Filmes
<luigii__> drwx------  1 luigii luigii  40K Dez 20 10:14 Filmes1080p
<KurtKraut> luigii__, só para recapitular, por que você quer dar chmod 777 nessa pasta?
<luigii__> KurtKraut: porque o Plex , não está vendo ela...
<KurtKraut> luigii__, esse HD externo está particionado com NTFS?
<luigii__> KurtKraut: sim está porque eu usava windows7
<KurtKraut> luigii__, então esse é o problema. Partições FAT e NTFS não são do tipo POSIX, não possuem suporte a essa ideia de permissões, usuários dono dos arquivos etc.
<luigii__> KurtKraut: tipo no linux se eu jogar um video para pasta VIDEO, o plex ver ela...já pelo hd externo ele não ver... nem por outra partição...
<KurtKraut> No Windows não tem isso. Qualquer um pode escrever nos arquivos
<luigii__> KurtKraut: bom, mas ela está montada, e eu posso rodar pelo vlc... então porque o plex não ver os arquivos?
<KurtKraut> luigii__, Não sei nem o que é Plex
<luigii__> KurtKraut: site dele plexapp.com/getplex
<KurtKraut> luigii__, então isso é problema do Plex. Consulte a comunidade e documentação do Plex.
<luigii__> KurtKraut: certo, então... tenho 2 media server... o plex e o serviio... porém o serviio encontra os filmes, mas não quer mostrar legenda e nem rodar uns formatos mkv...mp4... .avi
<KurtKraut> luigii__, devem estar faltando pacotes para estes codecs.
<luigii__> KurtKraut: acredito que não, pois pelo vlc consigo rodar 100%
<KurtKraut> luigii__, esse tipo de problema deve impactar muita gente e a documentação oficial deve mencionar. Você leu a documentação:
<KurtKraut> ?
<luigii__> KurtKraut: sim, mas não tem muita coisa
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denis> bom dia
<denis> alguém online
<denis> alguém sabe como instalar a lexmark x1250 no ubuntu 13.04
<mirqui> om dia :)
<Ernandes> aeeee
<Ernandes> ixx
<Ernandes> hohooo
<Dionattan> como criar rede para utilizar dois notbook ubuntu, tem outra alternativa sem o tal do Samba
<Ernandes_> nfs
<Ernandes_> ou fuse com sshfs
<Ariane> Boa Tarde.
<Ernandes_> boa
<Ariane> Estou com um problema para instalar o meu heardphone no Ubuntu
<Ariane> Meu Ubuntu é o 12.10, mas houve uma atualização hoje
<Ernandes_> humm
<Ernandes_> sem ideias no momento
<Ariane> Voltei, li alguns tutoriais inglês para ver se conseguia instalar meu Heardphone e nada.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, Eu não respondi porque você não fez uma pergunta. Não me pareceu alguém pedindo ajuda. Mas acho esquisito você usar o termo instalar. Em tese, é só plugar que funciona instantaneamente
<Ariane> é o costume de falar instalar, mas eu coloquei o headphone e fui em configurações de som e só aparece o áudio interno do note, e o microfone embutido.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, esse headphone é um headphone comum, com cabo P2?
<Ariane> p2
<Ariane> Sim
<luigii_> quem pode me dizer um dlna que funcione 100% com video e legenda no linux ?
<KurtKraut> Ariane, você está com uma versão antiga do ubuntu. Em versões novas o problema pode ter sido corrigido.
<Ariane> Já tentei pelo  /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf.dist mas não deu certo.
<Ariane> eu estou com a versão 12.10
<KurtKraut> Ariane, a versão mais recente é a 13.10, quatro versões superiores a sua.
<KurtKraut> quatro não, duas.
<Ariane> então eu preciso atualizar a minha versão?
<KurtKraut> luigii_, eu acho que você deve estar fazendo algo errado. Esses softwares são muito populares para terem defeitos tão graves.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, se tratando de problema de compatibilidade sim, a primeira providência é atualizar para versão mais recente.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, ainda mais se seu notebook era considerado modelo novo no mercado no mês 10 de 2012 (daí o número da versão ser 12.10 pois ela foi lançada neste ano e mês).
<luigii_> KurtKraut: bom algo errado não sei... mas que está tenso está... afinal o minidlna deu pra ler todos videos, só faltou ler a legenda...
<KurtKraut> luigii_, por que você não pede ajuda nos fórums e mailing lists destes softwares em vez de um canal genérico de distribuição como esse?
<KurtKraut> luigii_, aqui raramente alguém usa esses softwares. Lá, todos usam.
<luigii_> KurtKraut: o plex continua sem ler as partições... já o serviio ler as partições, mas não ler alguns videos... ai complica
<KurtKraut> luigii_, peça ajuda na comunidade do Plex e na comunidade do serviio
<luigii_> KurtKraut: lá é inglês... não tem português =/
<KurtKraut> luigii_, Então senta e chora :D Não dá para fazer muita coisa na vida sem inglês, ainda mais se tratando de tecnologia.
<Ariane> Estou atualizando para versão 13.04
<rene_> Ariane, atualize para a 13.10. A 13.04 terá o suporte encerrado em breve. :)
<luigii_> KurtKraut: não tem problema, vo continuar tentando e ainda consigo fazer um dlna funcionar com video e legenda
<KurtKraut> rene_, Se eu não estou enganado atualmente o update-manager não pula versão. Ele só oferecerá para ela o 13.10 quando o 13.04 estiver instalado e passar pelo primeiro boot
<rene_> KurtKraut, sim, exato, mas a instalação a partir da ISO pode ser feita. Se ela possuir o /home em outra partição esse procedimento é bem tranquilo. :)
<Ariane> nossa ou a minha internet é muito ruim ou a atualização é enorme agora ainda está instalando atualizações
<luigii_> kurtkraut: conseguir resolver o problema do plex... agora deu pra achar os videos, e rodar com legenda e dual audio =)
<Elias_> Ola
<Elias_> Não sou fera em Linux mas sou fã deste SO
<Elias_> Tenho um note com Blu ray e não consigo fazer o filme funcionar
<Elias_> tenho o vlc mas qualquer player serviria
<Elias_> alguem sabe como fazer o vlc funcionar para este tipo de midia?
<Elias_> Alguem esta lendo minhas mensagens?
<luigii_> como posso fazer o hd externo ser montado apos o login? o hd externo é ntfs
<romil> boa tarde e um Feliz Natal a todos!
<luigii_> romil: feliz natal
<luigii_> assim esta correto ou pode da problemas no hd externo /dev/sdc1/ /mnt/Samsung/ ntfs umask=022,auto 0 0
<hggdh> luigii_: não vi o resto, mas umask não vai funcionar em um NTFS (NTFS não suporta permissões UNIX)
<luigii_> hggdh: então como vou fazer ?
<luigii_> hggdh: tipo no sda3 eu fiz assim : sudo mkdir /mnt/Backup  sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/Backup
<luigii_> hggdh: dessa forma deu certo, a partição também é nfts, achei que poderia fazer o mesmo no hd externo
<hggdh> luigii_: pode, para montar manualmente. No /etc/fstab seria interessante colocar como opções 'users,uid=xxxx', onde uid é o teu valor para usuário
<hggdh> 'users' permite que qualquer usuário local monte e desmonte o FS, e 'uid=' faz com que todos os arquivos e directórios sejam marcados como owned pelo uid
<luigii_> hggdh: não tem como montar automaticamente, eu vou deixar o hd sempre na usb, pois montando manual ele fica com permisão leitura e escrita
<hggdh> ok
<luigii_> hggdh: então é no fstab que estou colocando
<Ariane> Boa Tarde
<hggdh> luigii_: sim
<Ariane> Atualizei o Ubuntu para  13.10
<luigii_> hggdh: mas como pego esse uid, tem um manual pra mim ver como é
<hggdh> luigii_: em um terminal, digite 'id'. isto mostrará teu uid
<Ariane> mas  não funcionou o meu heardphone
<hggdh> (ou procure em /etc/passwd
<hggdh> headphone.
<hggdh> Ariane: lamentavelmente, não entendo de som.
<luigii_> hggdh: ah ta
<hggdh> Ariane: mas o básico deve ser feito, de qualquer forma
<hggdh> Ariane: verifique que o headphone está conectado no audio *out*, não no audio *in*
<luigii_> hggdh: são somente 4 numeros ?
<hggdh> luigii_: dígitos, formando um número. Sim, normalmente é isto, para uids de usuários normais
<hggdh> Ariane: tente outro headphone; tente este headphone em outra máquina
<luigii_> hggdh: certo, ai coloco isso no fstab, mas antes de uid=xxxx coloco meu users ou escrevo essa palavra?
<hggdh> luigii_: escreve a palavra, como está. Detalhes -- 'man 8 mount', em um terminal
<Ariane> com eu vejo que o áudio está o out ou in
<hggdh> Ariane: olhando, com atenção, para os conectores. Normalmente temos um símbolo (pequeno, quase invisível) mostrando o que é o conector
<Ariane> hum ...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> mirqui: boas
<Creto> Feliz Natal, ubunteiros!
<Ariane> Boa tarde
<hggdh> ding-o-bell :-)
<mirqui> feliz natal :)
<mirqui> muitas comilanças :)?
<luigii_> hggdh: vou reiniciar pra ver se vai montar
<Ariane> Ai ai estou quase desistindo de usar o headphone que acabei de comprar =/
<zufil> hu
<mirqui> ahaha dá para mim então :)
<zufil> olá
<mirqui> que tem ee?
<mirqui> ele
<zufil> estou comp roblemas em criar um usb live do ubuntu
<mirqui> qual problema?
<zufil> o pendrive perde a unidade
<zufil> fica "naõ formatado"
<mirqui> formata
<mirqui> faz um pen bootavel
<zufil> sim mas deposi que cria fica limpo
<mirqui> e vê de novo
<zufil> é que estou tentando fazer mas nao finaliza o processo, tentando usar o lili
<zufil> é para usar como live e não instalar no pc
<mirqui> esse programa eu não conheço
<zufil> é para rwindowns
<mirqui> boa sorte então :)
<zufil> tenho uma certa urgencua saberiam indicar algum?
<zufil> ???
<Bitway> comprei um computador bitway com UBUNTU 12.10
<Bitway> quero instalar o vmware player
<Bitway> para instalar o windows 7
<Bitway> porém pede senha
<Bitway> não veio nada escrito nos manuais
<Bitway> existe uma senha padrão?
<hggdh> Bitway: deve ser a tua senha
<Bitway> minha senha?
<Bitway> não defini nenhuma senha
<hggdh> (isto é, se estás a usar 'sudo'). Como estás tentando a instalação?
<Bitway> está como de fábrica
<Bitway> Ligo a maquina
<Bitway> o computador abre sem pedir senha
<Bitway> executo os comandos que achei na internet para baixar e por "sudo VMWare-Player-5.0.1.x86_64.bundle"
<Bitway> sou muito leigo em Linux
<Bitway> Mas tenho muito interesse em aprender
<Bitway> e quem sabe um dia poder ensinar outras pessoas
<Ariane> Boa Noite
<Ariane> Vim só para agradecer o pessoal que me ajudou consegui [não sei muito bem como] funcionar o Heardphone
<hggdh> Ariane: legal que esteja a funcionar agora :-)
<Ariane> finalmente
<hggdh> Ariane: mas é headphone, não heardphone. 'heard' é o passado de 'hear' (ouvir). HeaRdphone seria, então, como 'fone ouvido'...
<Ariane> desde 14 hs mechendo no pc
<Ariane> ops esqueci do R ^^"
<hggdh> :-)
<luigii_> hggdh: não deu certo, quando ta carregando o sistema já diz que não foi possivel montar
<hggdh> luigii_: então precisamos das mengagens emitidas. 'dmesg' deve mostra-las
<luigii_> hggdh: mais dmesg mostra um log muito grande
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> !pastebin | luigii_
<ubotu-br> luigii_: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<luigii_> mesmo assim continua dificil copiar o log inteiro pelo terminal
<Ariane> Bom Gente Feliz Natal a Todos
<Ariane> Estou Desconectando bjos.
<mirqui> bom natal ;)
<luigii_> hggdh: acho que conseguir, com apt-get install ntfs-config
<hggdh> luigii_: bom!
<luigii_> hggdh: agora deu pra ler... ufa, será que apos reiniciar ele fica ativo?
<hggdh> luigii_: só uma forma de descobrir...
<luigii_> hggdh: como ?
<hggdh> reboot
<luigii_> hggdh: ahhh sim.. entendi... fazendo reboot rs
<luigii_> verdade
<luigii_> antes vou testar se o mais esperado deu certo ou não rs
<luigii_> aeeee viva... aleluia desde ontem tentando agora ta show, obrigado
<hggdh> :-)
<luigii_> e finalmente vou poder começar 2014 com novo sistema... e dizer adeus ao windows
<hggdh> heh
<luigii_> hggdh: uma pergunta você acha mas leve o xfce ou e17 ?
<hggdh> xfce é bem leve
<hggdh> não uso e17, logo não posso comentar
<hggdh> (eu, pessoalmente, estou no Unity, mas tenho um laptop poderoso
<luigii_> hggdh: pois esse gnome é esquesito..
<luigii_> minha maquina é boa, só não tem placa de video potente rs... apenas processador
<luigii_> o kde eu num curtir porque lembra o windows... então quero algo diferente, recomenda algum pra mim?
<hggdh> questão de adaptar-se. Usei KDE, Gnome, xfce, Unity. Gosto do KDE, mas o Unity oferece-me mais real-state (uma tela limpa)
<luigii_> hggdh: esse Unity só tem para Ubuntu? pois eu tenho linuxmint
<hggdh> minha sugestão é tentar, e ver como fica. Normalmente são necessários vários dias para que sintamo-nos confortáveis em um novo ambiente
<hggdh> Mint não usa Unity
<luigii_> só tenho 2 dias de vida no linux... já vi o linux uma vez... mas isso na epoca do conectiva10 antigo demais
<luigii_> que pena para meu mint... =/
<hggdh> luigii_: dê um tempo para ver como vais te sentir; depois, tentas as opções "live" (que não necessitam ser instaladas)
<luigii_> hggdh: mais eu posso colocar já no linuxmint aqui né e testar e depois apagar caso não gostar
<hggdh> sim, é claro.
<RenatoRezende> oi
<RenatoRezende> alguém?
<luigii_> hggdh: bom então vou reboot pra ver como fica o hd externo
<hggdh> k
<waag> ola
<waag> como devo instalar o ubuntu?
<ubuntero> waag, essa pergunta é muito vaga, seja mais específico na dúvida
<waag> quando eu baixar eu gravo em um cd? ou abro direto no windows?
<waag> alguem ai?
<waag> eeeeei? tem alguem ai?
<waag>  
<waag> tchau
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Pairossi> Salve!!! Feliz Natal hohoho...
<Pairossi> Compadres, estou procurando por informações sobre criação de driver para impressora.... nao tem drive para o meu plotter hp....
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Pairossi  ola para ti tambem
<mirqui> feliz natal :)
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<Pairossi> grande astroo... felicidades pra familia toda...
<astroo-> obrigado para a tua tambem
<Pairossi> Galerinha... to indo nessa.. boas festas a todos... abraços.
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-25
<claudio_> Boa noite, alguem aqui pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<claudio_> Obrigado, tenho um problema com o Xubuntu 13.10 instalado em um pc Celeron 450. Conecto na rede wi fi e quando desligo ou reinicio o pc a rede wi fi cai.
<claudio_> O detalhe é que somente a rede wi fi cai, meu outro pc ligado via cabo de rede fica conectado normalmente
<luigii_> hggdh: é deu certo... tava testando filme por filme pra ver quais tava 100% com legenda rs... e alguns deu certo outros não....
<astroo-> ok
<luigii_> Feliz NaTaL canal Ubuntu-Br
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<luigii_> obrigado :D
<Danill> Olá! como faço para copiar um arquivo que está na pasta Downloads para o diretório /usr/local          ?
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<luigii_> Danill: quer copiar ou mover pra lá
<luigii_> Danill: já tentou usar cp ?
<Danill> Eu quero copiar a pasta portugol para o diretório /usr/local
<Danill> o que seria esse cp ?
<Danill> sou novo no ubuntu.
<luigii_> para copiar... use pra copiar pra o local desejado
<luigii_> cp -a /local/pasta/nomepasta  /para/local/que/voce/quer
<luigii_> tipo isso ai ver se dá certo
<Danill> Não deu certo, aparece a mensagem dizendo que é impossível e que não é permitido
<astroo-> ele saiu
<Danill> alguém mais poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> a esta hora deve ser muito complicado
<Danill> é que não encontrei algum fórum que explique como copiar passo-a-passo.
<Danill> Mas obrigado, tentaei ajuda aqui amanhã mais cedo.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> hohooo
<Ernandes> rs
<luigii_> boa tarde, tem algum torrent melhor que usar transmission?
<Daekdroom> luigii_, o que há de errado com o Transmission?
<Daekdroom> Talvez isso ajude alguém a indicar algum outro
<luigii_> Daekdroom: é muito lento... minha net é de 20mb, e fico baixando a 128 no maximo 250kb/s muito baixo isso cara
<Daekdroom> luigii_, talvez o problema seja o tracker do torrent que você está baixando ou o próprio torrent que tem poucos seeds/peers.
<luigii_> quando usava utorrent no windows, ficava 2.4MB/s a velocidade
<Daekdroom> Você já olhou a configuração do Transmission?
<Daekdroom> Pode tentar aumentar os números de limites de pares, por exemplo
<luigii_> mas são o restante dos filmes que baixava pelo windows...
<luigii_> vou ver ali no transmission
<luigii_> ah acho que é porque esta marcado um limite de download...
<Daekdroom> Deve ser isso, então
<luigii_> ops não estava marcado pois o campo não esta com um X
<luigii_> pares 50 isso é muito ou pouco ?
<Daekdroom> Eu uso 40/240
<Daekdroom> Mas nem todo torrent consegue usar a velocidade máxima (1MB/s).
<Daekdroom> Não sei quais são as configurações padrão do uTorrent para você duplicar.
<Daekdroom> De qualquer jeito, um cliente de Torrent pra Linux que eu me lembro é o Deluge.
<Daekdroom> Mas não o testo faz tempo.
<luigii_> entendi, vamo ver se consigo aumentar a velocidade... pois é complicado bem lento rs
<luigii_> Daekdroom: estranho quando clico nos links de torrent pra baixar para o pc, e depois abrir com o Transmission, não dá certo =/
<luigii_> diz esse erro : Não foi possível detectar o esquema URI de "magnet:.....
<luigii_> o chrome não aparece, salvar como... ue como vou baixar lol
<Daekdroom> luigii_, você "procurou" um programa pra abrir o magnet?
<Daekdroom> O transmission fica em /usr/bin/transmission-gtk ,se não me engano
<Daekdroom> É só marcar a opção pra lembrar
<luigii_> mas mesmo assim abre em branco... não carrega o que tem no torrent... tipo filme, aquivos etc...
<Daekdroom> luigii_, link magnet é assim mesmo
<Daekdroom> Primeiro ele baixa as informações pra depois aparecer os dados do torrent
<Daekdroom> Arquivo .torrent já aparece a lista de arquivos normalmente na hora de abrir no Transmission
<luigii_> então é disso que estou falando... ele não mostra a lista, fica tudo branco, com qualquer torrent oO
<Daekdroom> luigii_, até os que já estão baixando?
<luigii_> não, os que já estão baixando funciona corretamente, mas isso porque eu já tinha o arquivo torrent... tipo filme.torrent salvo no HD
<Daekdroom> luigii_, mas os links magnet demoram um tempo pra aparecer as informações do torrent mesmo, como acabei de falar.
<luigii__> Daekdroom: não gostei desse transmission...
<Daekdroom> Tente o Deluge, então.
<Daekdroom> Só buscar o nome dele no Ubuntu Software Center
<luigii__> blz vou ver, pois o utorrent podia configurar e nunca vi um download de filme ficar menos de 1.8... sempre era de 18 ate 2.4
<luigii__> Daekdroom: é uma copia do utorrent ele rsrs
<luigii__> Daekdroom: bem mais rápido agora está correto menos de 15min para baixar 2.20GB
<luigii__> Daekdroom: muito obrigado =)
<Gabriel> Ola (hi)
<Gabriel> ola?//
<Ernandes> aff
<Baz> alguem aí?
<waag> ola
<waag> estou com problemas para iniciar o so
<waag> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<ctx> que tipo de problemas ?
<waag> instalei, mas não consigo iniciar.
<waag> estou na tela de comando, mas nao sei oq fazer agora.
<ctx> o x que nao deve ter iniciado entao
<waag> oq sugere, então? acha que instalei errado?
<waag> instalei pelo wubi, como vi no youtube
<balaios> Qual versão instalou?
<ctx> qual versao instalou ?
<ctx> apareceu algum erro ?
<waag> a 13.10
<waag> só apareceu o prompt
<waag> e agora nao sei mais oq fazer o.O
<waag> tentei digital help mas a tela travou. vou reiniciar.
<balaios> Tente instalar a versão 13.04, pois a 13.10 não tem suporte official para wubi.
<waag> volta @ctx
<waag> ótimo! valeu pela dica!
<jxajro> Olá...estou com um probleminha no Blutut do xubuntu....ele enxerga um celular Celular Alcatel OT710 mas não consigo navegar nas pastas como faço com outros equipamentos...alguém sabe de uma pista pra resolver isso???
<mirqui> boa noite , feliz natal :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-26
<NETfellow> feliz natal senhores do grande ubuntu-br
<denisbr> NETfellow: o/
<lalaou> alguem
<lalaou> q entenda de nmap?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Pedir ajuda assim é quase garantia de não conseguir. Explica logo de antemão qual é sua dúvida ou problema. Não espere alguém se manifestar.
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: to sofrendo
<lalaou> atakes ddos na porta 7777
<lalaou> quero identificar o ip q ta me atakando
<lalaou> pra denunciar
<lalaou> qual comando no nmap pra descobrir isso?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, o nmap não tem relação com isso. Você usa Windows?
<lalaou> KurtKraut: uso aki
<lalaou> mais o servidor q ta sofrendo
<lalaou> atakes é linux
<lalaou> debian
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Você pode preferir não responder, vou entender, mas por curiosidade, o que você roda nesse servidor para atrair ataque?
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: servidor de samp
<lalaou> tem 1 pirralho de 12 anos aki
<lalaou> atakando
<lalaou> e se intuitando hacker
<KurtKraut> lalaou, o que é samp?
<lalaou> deve ter comprado algum vps
<lalaou> >KurtKraut<: no $$ pra ficar atacando
<lalaou> KurtKraut san andreas
<lalaou> multiplayer
<lalaou> gta
<KurtKraut> Ahhhh bacana.
<lalaou> o ping na porta 7777
<lalaou> ta a 1500 ms
<lalaou> so q o servidor ta normal
<lalaou> ping no dos
<lalaou> responde 60 ms
<lalaou> oO
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Agora vamos para outra parte: como você chegou a conclusão da porta 7777, de onde tirou essa informação?
<lalaou> ele ta floodando so a porta
<lalaou> ja nao sei oq faço
<KurtKraut> lalaou, como mediu isso?
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: pq
<lalaou> o servidor roda na 7777
<lalaou> e no samp pra windows
<lalaou> cliente
<lalaou> mostra q o ping
<KurtKraut> lalaou, ah então você está presumindo, você não tem certeza que é nessa porta, certo?
<lalaou> ta 1500 ms
<lalaou> e tem ninguem on
<lalaou> tenho certeza
<lalaou> o fedelho ta aki no skype
<lalaou> falando q é ele q ta atakando
<lalaou> q é do anonymous
<lalaou> so kero saber o ip
<lalaou> pra acabar com a farra da criança
<lalaou> pra eu denunciar no DC responsavel pelo ip
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Primeira providência que você tem que tomar e vai por mim, tenho quase 20 anos disso daqui: não responda este rapaz.
<KurtKraut> Não xingue ele, não ameace ele, não interaja, não reaja, não dirija a palavra a ele.
<kernel> kkkk
<lalaou> KurtKraut to chingando
<lalaou> esse pirralho
<lalaou> ta a 3 dias
<lalaou> pakotando
<lalaou> e vem no skype falar aqui é o Vipper do Anonymous
<lalaou> maluco
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Se seu servidor estivesse pegando fogo você colocaria gasolina?
<lalaou> keria saber onde esse fedelho mora
<lalaou> pra dar umas mokas nele
<lalaou> KurtKraut nao
<lalaou> mais ta foda 3 dias de atake
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Toda vez que você reage, demonstra que o que ele faz te incomoda, mais ele vai te atacar.
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Não tem desculpa. Se ele é pirralho haja você como o adulto. Ignore absolutamente qualquer interação com ele.
<kernel> alguem quer pizza com borda de catupiri?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Acredite em mim, eu sei o que estou fazendo/dizendo.
<kernel> tou cheio 0.O
<KurtKraut> lalaou, segunda parte, com poderes de root digite: lsof -nPi | fgrep ":7777"
<KurtKraut> lalaou, vai listar todos os IPs se comunicando com teu servidor nessa porta
<kernel> justamente
<kernel> lsof acha tudo nas portas
<kernel> parecido com netstat
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Mas mais importante que qualquer providência técnica que possamos tomar aqui a mais importante é você NÃO reagir. Está me entendendo?
<lalaou> root@debian:~# lsof -nPi | fgrep ":7777"
<lalaou> -bash: lsof: command not found
<KurtKraut> lalaou, apt-get install lsof
<kernel> instalar ele
<lalaou> ¡!KurtKraut!¡: entendi
<lalaou> mais eu vou denunciar
<lalaou> a maquina do pirralho
<lalaou> eu duvido q isso é hackiado
<kernel> ouxe
<lalaou> deve ter alugado 1 vps
<kernel> ele deve ter varias
<lalaou> em algum canto
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Denunicar é uma coisa, alimentar o tesão do pirralho com o que ele está fazendo com você é outra :D
<kernel> geralmente quem faz isso tem varios servers
<KurtKraut> lalaou, qualquer reação que ele vê, ouve ou lê que você dê a ele vai dar mais tesão nele e ele vai continuar atacando
<kernel> porque se um cair ele fica com outro :/
<lalaou> kernel duvido q tenha
<lalaou> pq o ping da ssh ta normal
<lalaou> so a porta do jogo ta lixo
<lalaou> ta 1500 de ping
<lalaou> eu pingo o ip da ssh no dos
<lalaou> da 60 ms de ping
<lalaou> KurtKraut queria saber
<kernel> muda a porta do jogo
<lalaou> oq leva 1 fedelho
<lalaou> atakar 24 horas
<kernel> :|
<lalaou> a porra de 1 jogo
<kernel> diversao
<KurtKraut> lalaou, o que leva ele atacar 24h o seu servidor!? Os seus xingamentos :D
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<lalaou> root@debian:~# lsof -nPi | fgrep ":7777"
<lalaou> samp03svr 2758     root    4u  IPv4   5375      0t0  UDP *:7777
<KurtKraut> lalaou, poutz, é UDP!
<KurtKraut> Ihhhhh... agora vai ser difícil
<kernel> user datagram protocol
<lalaou> KurtKraut, udp é imposivel de proteger?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, por ser UDP e não TCP não é mantida a relação de quais IPs estão se comunicando
<kernel> :|
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: pouts
<KurtKraut> lalaou, servidor roda nos EUA, certo?
<lalaou> pensei que tinha como saber
<lalaou> KurtKraut: sim
<lalaou> roda na fdcservers
<KurtKraut> FDC é boa
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<lalaou> ele nao ta offando a maquina
<lalaou> so ta floodando
<lalaou> a porta do jogo
<KurtKraut> lalaou, eu tô achando que é isso não hein
<lalaou> o ping na porta 7777 ta 1500
<lalaou> é
<lalaou> po
<lalaou> vo te mandar
<lalaou> o ip
<lalaou> no pvt
<KurtKraut> lalaou, como você mediu esse 'ping na porta 7777'?
<lalaou> e tu pinga ai
<lalaou> [(KurtKraut)]: pelo client q conecta
<lalaou> pra jogar gta
<lalaou> aparece o ping la
<lalaou> do lado da quantidade de players on
<lalaou> no server
<lalaou> ta 1500 ms
<lalaou> e geral saindo
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Faz um teste para mim, reinicia o daemon do jogo, o software.
<KurtKraut> Esse 'samp03svr'
<KurtKraut> lalaou, e entra em seguida e me diz se o ping registrado no jogo continua alto
<lalaou> pronto
<lalaou> ping continua em 1800 ms
<KurtKraut> lalaou, ué, mediu rápido assim?
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: sim
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<lalaou> so da f5
<lalaou> no client
<lalaou> olha no pvt
<lalaou> 1869 ms
<KurtKraut> lalaou, eu vi aqui
<lalaou> de ping
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: 0 players
<lalaou> cara
<lalaou> eu acho q e bug desse samp
<lalaou> pra esse fdp
<KurtKraut> lalaou, yeap, por isso te pedi para reiniciar ele.
<lalaou> fuder o ping assim
<KurtKraut> lalaou, a FDC te deu mais de um IP para esse servidor?
<KurtKraut> Ou te deu um só?
<lalaou> so 1
<lalaou> é vps
<lalaou> pior q o ip
<lalaou> ta normal
<lalaou> esse lixo q ta floodando a 7777
<lalaou> o pior q nem adianta mudar
<lalaou> pq o nome dos servers sao listado
<lalaou> ai ele caça e pakota a outra porta
<lalaou> kernel ajude-me
<Daekdroom> Se o IP do servidor tá normal, o problema deve ser o cliente que não tá aguentando os pacotes.
<lalaou> KurtKraut vo mandar email
<lalaou> pra fdc
<lalaou> da 1 jeito
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Seu e-mail tem que ser bem fudamentado
<kernel> eles vao perguntar o motivo desse ataque
<kernel> por ter certeza
<lalaou> kernel pirralho
<KurtKraut> lalaou, e como ele está causando falha na aplicação e não na conectividade, a FDC não tem muito o que fazer por você
<lalaou> com falta de vagina
<kernel> pode*
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Nas configurações do servidor tem como você retirar o anúncio do servidor de lista pública?
<lalaou> KurtKraut: po
<lalaou> ««KurtKraut»»: nao tem nenhum firewall q de pra proteger a porta disso?
<lalaou> KurtKraut nao tem
<lalaou> ja tentei isso
<lalaou> ele lista automatico
<kernel> nao existe proteção para DDOS
<lalaou> q nem cs
<KurtKraut> Poutz, tosco isso hein?
<lalaou> sim
<lalaou> nem fala
<lalaou> mais o server
<lalaou> é maneirinho
<lalaou> ta batendo 70 a 120 players
<lalaou> on
<lalaou> cara
<KurtKraut> lalaou, existe só uma prova dos nove que é você fazer o seguinte: criar uma regra de firewall que somente o seu IP de sua casa pode se comunicar na porta 777 UDP com o servidor
<lalaou> eu vo enxer esse muleke de cascudos
<KurtKraut> Se você fizer isso e o ping voltar ao normal você terá provado que essa é a causa.
<lalaou> mais se eu fizer isso
<lalaou> ai ninguem entra
<lalaou> eu teria que descobrir as maquinas q ele usa
<lalaou> e por os ips
<lalaou> no firewall
<lalaou> seria o mais ideal
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Exato.
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Mas primeiro eu faria essa prova dos nove.
<KurtKraut> lalaou, você já parou de xingar ele?
<lalaou> |KurtKraut|: ja
<kernel> hiuaheua
<lalaou> ele ta falando
<lalaou> sozinho
<kernel> peça descupas
 * KurtKraut acredita duvidando.
<kernel> auieaeh
<lalaou> falando que vai derrubar tudo
<lalaou> kernel pra 1 pirralho de 12 anos?
<kernel> sim
<lalaou> deve ter nem pelo no saco
<lalaou> ta loco
<KurtKraut> kernel, eu sou defensor da filosofia do fantasma
<lalaou> cara
<KurtKraut> Ninguém consegue lutar contra um fantasma. Ele não reage, você não sabe se seus golpes acertam ele.
<lalaou> servidor de game e 1 bosta
<KurtKraut> Depois de um tempo sem reação, o atacante se cansa e para.
<kernel> KurtKraut, sou defensor da filosofia de que eu perdi
<kernel> iuaheiuae
<ggolden> KurtKraut: Perfeito
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Faz a prova dos 9 aí enquanto eu filosofo aqui com algum amigo como a gente pode listar quem andou se comunicando em UDP com teu servidor
<kernel> KurtKraut, voce é professor de filosofia ne
<kernel> hahaha
<lalaou> KurtKraut disculpe minha newbice
<lalaou> mais como crio 1 regra no iptables?
<lalaou> ;~~
<lalaou> kernel
<kernel> só sei que nada sei
<lalaou> te dou 20 r$
<lalaou> se der uns supapos
<lalaou> no fedelho
<ggolden> lalaou: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Manual-do-IPtables-Comentarios-e-sugestoes-de-regras
<KurtKraut> kernel, hahahaha... professor sim, de fiolosofia não, por que diz isso?
<pqatsi> KurtKraut: Hau!
<lalaou> ggolden priguiça de ler agora
<lalaou> mais vlw pelo link
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, eu nunca tinha me dado conta desse detalhe, que com UDP é mais pedreira.
<lalaou> depois do 1 olhada
<lalaou> vo falar com a namorada no skype
<pqatsi> KurtKraut: UDP é enjoado, mas wireshark resolve
<KurtKraut> lalaou, ahhhh filhão, tá com preguiça? Continua com seu servidor ferrado :P
<lalaou> e deixar o fedelho atakando
<lalaou> jaja ele se cansa
<pqatsi> UAHuHauHauHAuHAuhAuhUA
<lalaou> opa
<pqatsi> menos de 10 linhas e vem uma perola :P
<lalaou> pqatsi oq eu faço
<KurtKraut> lalaou, conversei com o Dr. pqatsi e ele me deu o diagnóstico
<lalaou> pra identificar o ip dele?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, você tem que usar o software wireshark para analisar o tráfego do servidor
<kernel> wireshark monitora o trafego de red
<KurtKraut> lalaou, e usar o pcap para capturar, o wireshark para analisar
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: um
<KurtKraut> lalaou, e pode se preparar que isso dá trabalho
<pqatsi> Ou o tshark também
<kernel> é trabalhoso
<lalaou> vish
<KurtKraut> lalaou, aí você verá o IP que o moleque usa e poderá bloqueá-lo
<kernel> mais é melhor que a regra dos 7
<pqatsi> tshark == wireshark de linha de comando com sintaxe de tcpdump
<kernel> ops
<kernel> dos 9
<kernel> aIUEHuiAHEUAEUAE
<lalaou> KurtKraut é
<lalaou> melhor opcao e isso mesmo
<lalaou> asim eu denuncio a maquina dele
<lalaou> e acabo com o game boy dele
<pqatsi> lalaou: a ideia é você capturar uma pá de pacotes (Uns 5 minutos?) e pegar o pcap. Dai abre no wireshark na sua máquina e pede as estatisticas. Algum IP vai sobressair
<pqatsi> Sobre denuncia, se for NET, ou DDoS, meus pêsames, aqui não vira nada :P
<pqatsi> Negocio é filtro de pacote no IP dele e fim de papo
<lalaou> oO
<lalaou> mais deve ser ddos
<lalaou> de vps
<lalaou> pqatsi se for vps dos state
<lalaou> duvido q nao bloqueiem a maquina
<pqatsi> Se forem poucos IPs vc tem sorte, basta dar um drop no cara e mandar email pro abuse@
<pqatsi> (E ai vc pega o IP, olha no whois, etc, etc, etc)
<lalaou> e isso
<KurtKraut> lalaou, existe forma de você bloquear países inteiros na firewall. Você pode permitir que na porta UDP do jogo só possa conectar IP Brasileiro. Mas ainda assim não é 100% perfeito (eu diria que tem uns 75% de acerto) e dá trabalho fazer.
<lalaou> q pretendo fazer
<lalaou> pegar o ip
<lalaou> da whois
<lalaou> e mandar pro abuse@dodc
<pqatsi> exato
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> lalaou, mas é o tipo de coisa que se você fizer, vai ser uma "melhoria" para teu servidor para sempre. A todo momento existem mães parindo moleques script-kiddies. Só hoje o berçário está cheio deles
<lalaou> essa solucao
<pqatsi> Lá fora dá certo. Aqui, se for com a Net, esquece :P
<lalaou> ai evitaria ataques
<lalaou> ja q maioria dos servidores pra ataque
<lalaou> esses fedelhos
<lalaou> usam de fora
<lalaou> e meus players são tudo br
<pqatsi> Mano
<pqatsi> GeoIP no seu server e reject pra IP de fora
<pqatsi> simples
<lalaou> pqatsi
<lalaou> duvido q é net residencial
<lalaou> minha vps é da fdc
<lalaou> com banda larga do brasil
<lalaou> nao faria nem concegas la
<pqatsi> ai ai, bobinho
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Como o ataqui é em Layer 7 dá para fazer ataque de banda larga residencial sim
<KurtKraut> A natureza do ataque é em embaralhar o jogo, não em saturar o link do servidor
<KurtKraut> por isso o ping ICMP está normal
<pqatsi> tanto que em trafego vc n tem volume
<pqatsi> ou nao deveria ter
<pqatsi> mas o cara manda requests que o server demora pra responder, ai fode a parada
<lalaou> pow
<lalaou> isso desanima
<lalaou> server tava crescendo
<lalaou> 3 dias zuado
<pqatsi> é, estudar é bão tb
<pqatsi> esses caras que só jogam
 * pqatsi corre pra chuchu
<KurtKraut> lalaou, com grandes poderes vêm grandes responsabilidades. No mundo do jogo, no GTA, você não é Deus? Então, para proteger esse mundo do demônio dá trabalho :D
<lalaou> ;~~
<lalaou> pqatsi jogar é legal pow
<lalaou> eu trampo tb
<lalaou> mais fds e quando chego do trampo
<lalaou> é de lei da 1 jogada
<KurtKraut> lalaou, pense pelo lado positivo. Você ganhou um puta estímulo para estudar iptables :D
<pqatsi> A física é implacável, já ouviu falar na lei do primeiro DDoS?
<pqatsi> (Deu até saudade da USP agora :P)
<lalaou> nao
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<pqatsi> Pois é, ela diz que na primeira chance que tiverem, você toma um DDoS na fuça, e se você não for um ASN - é melhor saber o que fazer
<lalaou> esse server de sa-mp
<lalaou> tb é meio bugado
<lalaou> pq isso ai o pessoal da team q coda
<lalaou> podia resolver
<lalaou> nunca vi do nada travar por meia duzia de ataques
<pqatsi> Dá pra vc fazer marreta
<KurtKraut> lalaou, mas acho que isso é abadonware, não? Jogo antigo, não deve ter mais atualizações.... correto?
<pqatsi> cria um wrapper que intercepta esse tipo de chamada e bloqueia o cara
<pqatsi> e chamadas válidas ele repassa via socket ou outra porta local
<pqatsi> Dá trampo, mas é uma forma de não depender dos devels
<KurtKraut> lalaou, olha o que achei: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuE0wk8ESEw - um vídeo em que um russo que gosta de rap americano mostra como usar uma ferramenta de DoS desse servidor SAMP; Ele apenas digita o IP do alvo e ploft, pronto, o servidor senta e chora.
<lalaou> KurtKraut tem atualizacoes
<lalaou> direto
<lalaou> tanto que o pacote que rodo
<lalaou> é proprio pra linux
<lalaou> www.sa-mp.com
<pqatsi> LOL, adoro protocoloz bugados
<lalaou> o site do desenvolvedor
<pqatsi> binario fechado? que medonho
<lalaou> pqatsi
<lalaou> o click 21
<lalaou> tinha servidor disso
<KurtKraut> lalaou, esse post deve te ajudar: http://forum.sa-mp.com/showthread.php?t=452159
<lalaou> e nunca vi off
<lalaou> concerteza criaram alguma regra
<pqatsi> Uia, uma brasnet!
 * pqatsi corre
<pqatsi> lalaou: então, provavelmente kernel com l7 e uma pá de regras. Mas tem que saber minimamente o protocolo do programa
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<lalaou> vo instalar esse firewall
<lalaou> ai
<lalaou> agora, ve se da jeito
<KurtKraut> lalaou, esse csf é bom, eu já usei
<KurtKraut> Ele faz um quintilhão de perguntas na conf, dá para configurar muita coisa
<KurtKraut> e ele faz o GeoIP para você
<KurtKraut> (Não lembro se ele faz por porta)
<pqatsi> GeoIP é coisa linda do capeta!
<KurtKraut> lalaou, pqatsi, pelo o que estou vendo aqui, é fácil atacar esse daemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j__IjMNaipM
<KurtKraut> lalaou, pqatsi, se for esse tipo de ataque que o moleque está usando o GeoIP cai por terra, porque ele estará atacando de casa.
<lalaou> LEMBRANDO: Caso quiser bloquear IPS você pode dar csf -d IP assim bloqueará conexões de um determinado IP, no meu caso, eu recebia ataques de botnets estrangeiros, então bloquei todas faixas de IPS vindo de fora do Brasil e não sofri mais ataques. Porém, tem um detalhe, ao bloquear IPS estrangeiros seu servidor só poderá ser acessado por gente brasileira, então, bastante cuidado nessa part
<pqatsi> mas ja ajuda kurt
<pqatsi> Portas a menos são sempre problemas a menos
<pqatsi> embora esse nao seja o pior problema dele.
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, Sim, já ajuda e aí para o restante o lalaou faz o que ele colou aqui: identifica todo o dia o IP que o moleque usa e adiciona na lista de IPs bloqueados
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<pqatsi> nego faz isso com ssh, pq n daria certo com isso ai
<lalaou> pra add ip nesse firewall
<lalaou> csf -d IP
<lalaou> tenke por ip todo
<lalaou> ou posso por a range toda?
<lalaou> tipo bloquear 72.x.x.x
<lalaou> 208.x.x.x ?
<pqatsi> range? Ta querendo colocar um /16 ou um /12?
<pqatsi> Grosso
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Para bloquear range você tem que usar a notação CIDR... que termina em /XX sendo XX um número. Conhece isso?
<lalaou> (KurtKraut)~%: nop
<lalaou> keria bloquear tudo
<lalaou> tipo
<lalaou> 208.x.x.x 204.x.x.x
<pqatsi> bloqueia so por geoip
<lalaou> so deixar 200.x.x.x 201.x.x.x e 189.x.x.x.
<lalaou> que sao brs
<pqatsi> ALTO LA!
<lalaou> pqatsi
<pqatsi> desde quando só esses 3 /12 sao brasileiros?
<lalaou> me ajuda por geopip
<lalaou> pqatsi so dei um exemplo
<lalaou> 186.
<lalaou> tb é br
<lalaou> 187.
<lalaou> mais o resto iria bloquear tudo
<pqatsi> ah, melhorou :)
<pqatsi> Tem mais faixa ai snme, mas agora fiquei com preguiça de pensar
<pqatsi> ja tava achando que os clientes meus daqui nao iam acessar seu server :D
<lalaou> kk
<pqatsi> ue, sobre geoip, faz algo pé de boi.
<lalaou> pqatsi mora aonde?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Tome muito cuidado ao por essas regras. Seu VPS está nos EUA. Ele tem se comunicar com o gateway do datacenter lá na FDC
<pqatsi> PutaQuePariuDoInteriorDoNortePaulista/BR
<KurtKraut> Se você aplicar essas regras a ferro e fogo sem por a exceção para o próprio gateway, você vai trancar o carro com a chave dentro
<pqatsi> é vero, tem que tomar cuidado com bloqueios de l2/l3
<pqatsi> eles mordem quando se usa eles remoto
<lalaou> vish
<lalaou> KurtKraut eu instalei
<lalaou> o firewall
<lalaou> so protegendo a 7777
<pqatsi> instalar n e o problema
<lalaou> sem regras de ip
<lalaou> parece q sanou
<lalaou> o problema
<pqatsi> o problema é você resolver zoar o ip do seu dc
<lalaou> pqatsi
<lalaou> ping voltou a 160 ms
<KurtKraut> lalaou, opa, vi que o ping desceu... aplicou a regra?
<lalaou> depois q instalei o firewall
<lalaou> KurtKraut so fiz a conf basica
<lalaou> la
<lalaou> de porta 7777
<KurtKraut> lalaou, poxa, excelente :D
<lalaou> parece q ta de boa
<lalaou> agora
<pqatsi> E tal
<KurtKraut> lalaou, aquela regra que o tutorial que te colei?
<lalaou> s
<lalaou> isso
<pqatsi> entao, depois vc tem que dar carinho pra esse server ai
<lalaou> dakele firewall
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, então era synflood pqatsi
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, o que ele fez foi bloquear syn flood
<pqatsi> syn?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, ó, agora nada de cantar vitória para o moleque.
<pqatsi> Mas a porra nao era udp?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, se não ele vai inventar outro meio de te ferrar
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> lalaou, e também tenta jogar, veja se a fluidez do jogo não foi afetada
<lalaou> eu provokei
<lalaou> la
<lalaou> ele
<lalaou> pra conferir
<pqatsi> perae, musiquinha OBRIGATORIA da noite
<lalaou> se ficou file
<pqatsi> lalaou, KurtKraut, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK05JSrD_gI
<KurtKraut> lalaou, PQP... mas você é muito desobediente
<lalaou> xinguei ele aki
<lalaou> preciso testar
<lalaou> se ficou 100 %
<lalaou> pra encher o server
<lalaou> KurtKraut como vo ter certeza?
<lalaou> q ficou bom
<lalaou> kk
<lalaou> so com ataque
<lalaou> so kero ter certeza
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Era só esperar outro ataque, que certamente viria entre hoje e amanhã.
<KurtKraut> Você foi mexer com ele, merece que ele descubra outra forma de te atacar e ficar down
<lalaou> KurtKraut: vdd
<lalaou> vacilei
<pqatsi> hahahahha
<KurtKraut> Pelo visto foi você que deve ter começado tudo isso e merece tudo que está passando.
<KurtKraut> Tomara que esse moleque venha aqui para eu explicar para ele como burlar esta firewall que você fez.
 * pqatsi rachando de rir comendo pingo douro
<lalaou> ;~~
<lalaou> KurtKraut nem provoquei
<lalaou> ele q veio xingando
<KurtKraut> lalaou, nãããão, imagina.
<lalaou> falando q ia por tudo off
<KurtKraut> lalaou, acredite, agora ele vai.
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: xinguei
<lalaou> ele
<lalaou> chamei a irma dakilo
<pqatsi> depois o povo pergunta porque não tem mais link oceanico pros EUA
<lalaou> a mae de outro
<lalaou> etc
<lalaou> e o ping ta normal
<lalaou> acho q ficou filé
<lalaou> o fire
 * KurtKraut arrependido de ter ajudado
<lalaou> KurtKraut era isso mesmo
<lalaou> ficou show
<lalaou> mto obrigado
<lalaou> pela morals
<lalaou> :D
<KurtKraut> lalaou, agora quem está com vontade de dar uns cascudos sou eu em você.
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<lalaou> oq era q é zoado
<lalaou> nesse samp?
<KurtKraut> Eu? Dar a fórmula da Coca-cola agora? Nem ferrando :P
<KurtKraut> lalaou, esse ping de ~160 não é alto demais para o jogo não?
<KurtKraut> Se eu jogo os jogos da Valve com mais de 100ms já acho horrível
<lalaou> (KurtKraut)~%: nops
<lalaou> nao é estilo cs nao
<lalaou> tipo
<lalaou> nunca jogou gta?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, sim, já. Mas envolve tiro. Tiro com ping alto é difícil
<lalaou> |KurtKraut|: a
<lalaou> mais da pra jogar
<lalaou> cs q fica tenso
<lalaou> com ping alto
<lalaou> KurtKraut esse server
<lalaou> tava hospedado na uol
<lalaou> mais la o ping era baixo
<lalaou> mais quando dava 100 on
<lalaou> dava lag d+
<lalaou> so tinha 2 mb de link o vps
<lalaou> ai preferi por na fdc
<lalaou> mais barato
<lalaou> e tem mais banda
<KurtKraut> lalaou, mas você mediu se os 2mbit/s eram saturados?
<lalaou> >KurtKraut<: nao
<lalaou> KurtKraut mais com o ping
<lalaou> em 160
<lalaou> lota
<lalaou> de dia da umas 100 cabeças
<KurtKraut> porra!
<lalaou> madrugada fica umas 50 on
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> ta bom que a UOL é uma bomba, mas esse ai conseguiu ofender a UOL
<lalaou> pqatsi 2 mb é pouco
<lalaou> pra aguentar 100 players
<pqatsi> Vc nao sabe
<pqatsi> prove
<pqatsi> tem monitor de banda?
<lalaou> tinha hora q fica insuportavel
<pqatsi> Nao interessa se fica ou não
<lalaou> tu vi o cara correndo do teu lado
<pqatsi> vc tem que saber o motivo e não especular ele
<lalaou> do nada
<lalaou> tava la na frente
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, me parece que ele faz as coisas mais no faro e no feeling do que na medição e na certeza :P
<pqatsi> lag alto pode ser um punhado de coisas
<pqatsi> esse cara é a mae dinah dos jogos, embora a maioria dos gamers sejam assim
<lalaou> pqatsi nao é mae dina
<lalaou> tipo
<lalaou> logico q auol é melhor
<pqatsi> Eu não perguntei
<pqatsi> Eu afirmei
<lalaou> por ser no br
<lalaou> ping baixo
<lalaou> problema q pra ter 1 vps bom la
<lalaou> com 1 conf razoavel
<pqatsi> Eu conheco a UOL sei o que eles tem de banda e de conectividade
<lalaou> voce torra 1 grana
<pqatsi> tá, ser caro, beleza. Mas botar a culpa do ping alto porque é só 2mbps sendo que voce nem mediu o consumo de banda, é demais pra cachola
<lalaou> 1 vps razoavel no uol
<lalaou> com 2 gb de ram
<lalaou> link de 6 mb/s
<lalaou> é 120 pratas
<lalaou> isso na fdc, voce loca 1 dedicado
<lalaou> ai prefiro la
<lalaou> mais barato
<lalaou> sou pobre
<lalaou> ;~~
<KurtKraut> FDC é boa
<KurtKraut> Foram meus fornecedores por mais de 10 anos
<lalaou> KurtKraut sim
<lalaou> o preço la é bom
<lalaou> link entregam direitinho
<lalaou> etc
<lalaou> curto la
<lalaou> aqui no br
<lalaou> é mto caro ainda essas coisas
<KurtKraut> Caro e ruim.
<pqatsi> triste de vps internacional é só a latencia e quando resolve cair as coisas, cai pra valer
<lalaou> ai torrar 120 pilas em 1 vps pra rodar game
<lalaou> q vc nao lucra 1 centavo
<lalaou> roda pra descontrair
<lalaou> é loucura
<pqatsi> KurtKraut: Depende. O serviço da Amazon é bom pra caramba! É a eletropaulo com esses rompimentos de cabo triplos que atrapalha tudo :P
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, Eu que rodei muitas máquinas na Amazon não tenho boa experiência com eles.
<KurtKraut> Já perdi 5 máquinas lá
<lalaou> quem
<pqatsi> (Fim da picada precisar da flag de ironia com o KurtKraut)
<lalaou> ta com uns preços bom de dedicado no br
<lalaou> é a hostdime
<lalaou> 250 tu aluga 1 dedicado la no dc deles
<lalaou> com 1 conf razoavel
<lalaou> KurtKraut ja teve maquina
<KurtKraut> lalaou, O problema é que eles têm link apenas com a Intelig e quando a Intelig tem pane no nordeste (e isso aconteceu muito em 2012), os servidores deles ficam inutilizáveis.
<lalaou> na hostdime br?
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: oO
<lalaou> po investiram 1 bufunfa
<lalaou> e so pegam 1 telecom?
<pqatsi> UHAuHAuHAuHAuhUAhUAhuHA
<pqatsi> mais normal que vc pensa
<lalaou> po
<lalaou> por isso os states
<lalaou> humilham o br em dc
<lalaou> a fdc acho q tem link de 5 operadoras
<pqatsi> mais ou menos...
<KurtKraut> lalaou, se tratando da Paraíba, lá ou é Intelig ou é Oi. E Oi o preço é proibitivo.
<pqatsi> Br tem meia duzia de tier2 só... queria o que
<KurtKraut> Tornaria o negócio deles inviável.
<pqatsi> no interior de sp ja e inviavel ter duas operadoras
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<lalaou> la nao tem gvt nao?
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, exato, que dirá na Paraíba.
<lalaou> os cara tb
<KurtKraut> lalaou, depende do bairro ou rua onde fica o datacenter deles.
<lalaou> pagam pra vacilar
<lalaou> receberam 1 bufunfa da hostdime gringa
<lalaou> montava 1 dc em sp
<pqatsi> desisto de manter uma conversa saudavel  aqui
<pqatsi> Vai lá espero, monta um DC em SP.... :)
<KurtKraut> lalaou, eu tenho um cliente que a sede da empresa fica numa das 10 principais avenidas de SP e lá só tinha Vivo.
<pqatsi> *esperto
<KurtKraut> lalaou, eu consegui fazer a cabeça da GVT para por fibra lá. Tiveram que pedir autorização da prefeitura, interditar vias... um puta trabalho
<lalaou> pqatsi oO
<lalaou> KurtKraut q bosta
<KurtKraut> lalaou, no caso da Hostdime Brasil acho que receberam grana dos gringos não. É um brasileiro que licenciou a marca e fazer uma parceria (AFAIK)
<lalaou> pensei q na capital de sp
<lalaou> era mole arrumar operadoras
<KurtKraut> lalaou, não porque existe um inimigo chamado prefeitura :D
<lalaou> Hey, KurtKraut: osso
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<lalaou> tu que ta por dentro de dcs
<lalaou> ja teve maquina na alog?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Não mas conheço a conectividade deles. É uma das melhores (se não a melhor) do país.
<KurtKraut> MAAAAASSS... assim como outros datacenters bons, passou vergonha naquele apagão de Itaipú.
<KurtKraut> De todos, apenas um patinho feio ficou up: a Locaweb (para espanto de todos).
<lalaou> vish
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, o apagão da Amazon foi no Terremark né?
<lalaou> KurtKraut tenso
<pqatsi> KurtKraut: sim senhor
<pqatsi> KurtKraut: apagao vergonhoso por sinal. veja a ultima mensagem do rubens na caiu sobre o assunto
<KurtKraut> lalaou, então, o Terremark, empresa gringa com datacenter no Brasil, datacenter de grife, teve apagão esses dias e deixou a Amazon fora do ar.
<lalaou> vish
<KurtKraut> Eu acho que tenho uma cotação anotada da Terremark aqui
<KurtKraut> deixe-me ver
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> lalaou, pqatsi, olha que pechincha: http://picpaste.com/terre-MH6Ntiay.png
<lalaou> falando sobre links , dcs e etc
<KurtKraut> Na FDC o mesmo sai por ~R$2k mensais
<lalaou> te fazer uma pergunta
<lalaou> tu manja de ptt?
<KurtKraut> NRC = taxa de setup, MRC = mensalidade
<KurtKraut> lalaou, yeap
<lalaou> >KurtKraut<: po pelo que vi
<lalaou> ptt é tipo 1 intranet neh?
<lalaou> pra troca de trafego?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, intranet não, seria uma LAN entre empresas.
<KurtKraut> Se fosse telefonia, seria equivalente a um PABX em que você liga de um ramal para o outro sem ter que ir para empresa telefônica e sem ter que pagar por minuto. O custo é beeem menor (mas ainda existe)
<KurtKraut> lalaou, dá para ver a diferença de custo: por 800mbit/s para internet eles queriam me cobrar R$96k. Para 1000mbit/s para o PTT me cobrariam apenas R$5k
<lalaou> KurtKraut
<lalaou> entao ptt
<lalaou> vale a pena a lot
<lalaou> mais tu troca trafego com todas as operadoras?
<lalaou> tdigo oi/ gvt
<lalaou> se tiver no ptt?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, sim e não. Pois ele só funciona para trocar tráfego com outras empresas que participem dele.
<KurtKraut> lalaou, A Oi não participa abertamente. Para trocar tráfego com ela tem que pagar avulso. E ela cobra mais caro que link dedicado com ela :P
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: um
<lalaou> Hey, KurtKraut: vish
<lalaou> qual empresa
<lalaou> grande da pra trocar trafego
<lalaou> 0800 ?
<lalaou> pelo ptt?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, GVT, NET São Paulo, Algar Telecom, Globo.com... mais de 200 empresas
<KurtKraut> Google, Facebook também.
<lalaou> a
<lalaou> entao vale a pena
<lalaou> d+
<KurtKraut> lalaou, sim, vale.
<MarconM> boa noite
<KurtKraut> lalaou, Mas tem empresa mala que não participa. A UOL Diveo (no segmento de datacenter) é um exemplo
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: .~~
<lalaou> se participacem todas
<lalaou> daria pra reduzir custos
<lalaou> até pro cliente final
<lalaou> assinante
<KurtKraut> lalaou, yeap. E a internet brasileira poderia ter custos menores, mais próximos aos dos datacenters americanos
<lalaou> [KurtKraut]: é
<lalaou> esse lance de ptt
<lalaou> é antigo la fora
<lalaou> uma x vi uma operadora de banda larga portuguesa
<lalaou> vendendo planos 20 mb pra dentro de portugal
<lalaou> e conexao exterior
<lalaou> 5 mb
<lalaou> é ptt neh?
<KurtKraut> lalaou, PTT é coisa de bastidor de provedor e datacenter. Não tem relação direta com a oferta ao cliente. Apenas reduz custos e melhora performance
<pqatsi> HAHHAHA, DEU CERTO!!!!
<pqatsi> OFF: Xupa Sony!
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, eu não sabia que você tinha um PS3
<pqatsi> KurtKraut: brinquedo novo, comprei anteontem
<pqatsi> Comprei o de 12gb pq tava barato aqui, agora virou 500gb :D
<KurtKraut> pqatsi, blá, comprava um PC bacana para jogar em vez de console
<pqatsi> Quero nao, ta maluco
<pqatsi> 190 conto de conta de energia aqui
<pqatsi> Eu comprei o ps3 pra me livrar de pc
<pqatsi> Roda netflix e youtube, nao preciso mais de pc na sala
<pqatsi> KurtKraut: oia a DM no passarinho
<pqatsi> Fiz igual, mas a minha variante isola o bracelete metalico com fita de alta-fusão da 3M (Trabalhar em provedor é bão por causa disso)
<pqatsi> Depois só vou colocar um parafuso novinho :D
<pqatsi> hora de drumir
<Donkiller> algum BR ?
<Donkiller> oii
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> alguém usa/recomenda algum sistema para tratamento dos chamados para manutenção?
<licensed> MrBoss, eu uso uma lib em django chamada https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/ticketing/
<licensed> nao é um sistema pronto, é uma biblioteca que tem tudo pronto, mas tu tem q programar
<licensed> procura por ticket system
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me dizer onde acho um tutorial para compartilhar uma pasto no ubuntu
<sagat> ja fiz o procedimento
<sagat> coloquei o mesmo g.t
<sagat> porém não cnsigo acessar do windows
<sagat> preciso que acessem uma pasta em meu ubuntu como eu faço
<Ernandes> oo dia
<codeman> que dia
<Ernandes> fazer nadaa rs
<MrBoss> olá
<MrBoss> tentei instalar o Ubuntu num notebook com w8 mas sem sucesso
<MrBoss> não consegui fazer da o boot pelo cd
<MrBoss> nem pelo pendrive
<quassetester> secnice: testing
<secnice> beep.pl 1.1, buffers.pl 4.4, highmon.pl 2.4, iset.pl 3.2, sort_buffers.pl 0.4, allquery.py 0.2, buffer_autoset.py 0.6, text_item.py 0.3, translate.py 0.7, urlserver.py 1.7
<FernandoBasso> ubuntulog:
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<FernandoBasso> chouga: :)
<FernandoBasso> Fora o calor insuportável...
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> :)
<chouga> Alguém sabe o que aconteceu com o UBuntu-BR SC?
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou um estado "abaixo" de SC, mas não sei de nada... :)
<FernandoBasso> chouga: Você diz, o site/blog?
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Sim.
<FernandoBasso> Pois é... Parece estar havendo um erro de rota ou algo assim.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Apesar de que, há muito tempo o pessoal do site não publica nada.
<FernandoBasso> Nesse caso eu não sei, mas tem muito "fogo de palha" com coisas open-source.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Depois de 1 mês sem postar nada, até parei de visitar o site...
<FernandoBasso> Ter uma ideia é legal e fácil, mas manter a coisa andando é diferente.
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho um bloguinho pessoal. A ideia era postar as coisas que aprendo, até pra praticar e ter onde consultar quando necessário, mas toma tempo e as vezes a correria é tanta que a gente desanima.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> O problema é que, antes dessa "parada", eu usava cotidianamente muitos artigos do site - que por sinal eram muito bons -.
<FernandoBasso> chouga: Concordo, eu acessava frequentemente também.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Trocando as bolas, você já testou o Cinnamon?
<FernandoBasso> Já.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Essa nova versão está muito boa.
<FernandoBasso> (no arch linux).
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Estou usando ele com o meu Ubuntu 12,04,3 e estou gostando muito.
<FernandoBasso> Eu até gostei, assim como o "mate", mas ainda estou com o openbox...
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Entendo...
<FernandoBasso> chouga: De vez em quando eu installo esse DE e fico uns dias usando, e acabo sempre voltando...
<FernandoBasso> Acho que é a minha zona de conforto...
<FernandoBasso> s/esse/esses/
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Qual é sua distro?
<FernandoBasso> arch
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> É uma boa distro.
<FernandoBasso> Eu já mudei do arch pro ubuntu e do ubuntu pro arch diversas vezes... :)
<FernandoBasso> É difícil decidir.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> :)
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Já testei muitas também, mas gostei mais do Ubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> chouga: Ubuntu é a distro que recomendo como a primeira opção. Se a pessoa por algum motivo não gostar, então recomendo o arch.
<FernandoBasso> A lógica é a seguinte, a gente quer usar o computador e os programas. A distro mais user-friendly, com mais programas, maior comunidade é o ubuntu. Então, pra distro user-friendly o ubuntu é a melhor escolha (melhor que fedora, opensuse, etc). E pra quem prefere distro que tem que configurar tudo, então o arch é a que considero "melhor" (mais legal que o slackware, por exemplo).
<FernandoBasso> Claro que tem o gentoo que vai ao extremo de deixar o user configurar tudo (desde as flags de compilaçao), mas aí tem que ter tempo disponível mesmo.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Como uma vez Linus Torvalds disse: As pessoas não usam o sistema operacional, as pessoas usam programas.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> Um sistema que obriga o usuário a configurá-lo "na unha", está fadado ao fracasso, ou a não-popularidade.
<FernandoBasso> Concordo. Por isso recomendo o ubuntu. Só recomendo o arch se é pra quem gosta de configurar no braço (embora, uma vez configurado, é igual qualquer distro (olhando a grosso modo).
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> A maior parte dos usuários apenas querem que o sistema funcione, só isso.
<FernandoBasso> E estão certos.
<chouga> FernandoBasso-> São simples "arrastadores de mouses".
<balaios> Preciso de ajudar na instalação do drive de video da ATI VGA [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<chouga> balaios-> Qual é a sua distro?
<balaios> Agora estou usando Ubuntu 13.04, porem tive o mesmo problema no Ubuntu 13.10.
<chouga> balaios-> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/07/nstalando-facilmente-drivers-de-placas-ati-no-ubuntu-e-linux-mint.html
<balaios> Tentei usar todos os pacotes fglrx, porem todos com problemas a tela fica estranha.
<chouga> balaios-> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-os-ultimos-drivers-da-nvidia-ou-ati-no-ubuntu-e-derivados/
<chouga> balaios-> http://recantodotux.blogspot.com.br/2013/04/tutorial-instalacao-dos-drivers-amd.html
<chouga> balaios-> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<balaios> chouga: Já vou testar todos que me mandou.
<chouga> balaios-> Este último link, é um dos mais conceituados tutoriais para este procedimento.
<balaios> chouga: É também o único que não testei.
<jxajro> Alo! Alguém sabe de algum aplicativo pra abrir um celular Alcatel OT710  usando o bluetooth? Eu estou usando o Gigolô e apesar dele reconhecer o aparelho ele não abre as pastas.
<chouga> jxajro-> O Ubuntu não reconhece?
<jxajro> oi chouga
<jxajro> então...reconhece sim!
<chouga> jxajro-> Então...
<jxajro> eu configurei esse celular do mesmo jeito que fiz com um tablet shing ling e outro celular Nokia 2760 velho...
<jxajro> ...com o celular eu tive um pouco de trabalho porque parece que o Blueman via mas não navegava nas pastas mas aí um amigo linuxista disse pra eu colocar o Gigolo e resolveu.
<jxajro> o que acontece é que o programa padrão reconhece o celular, localiza mas não abre os arquivos, não envia arquivo pra ele e nem recebe...
<chouga> jxajro-> Qual é a sua versão?
<jxajro> ...fui usar o Gigolo e ele dá uma mensagem dizendo que o aparato não suporta o aplicativo.
<jxajro> versão do que?
<chouga> jxajro-> Do Ubuntu e do Gigolo.
<jxajro> bom o Ubuntu é um Xubuntu 12.10 e o Gigolo...perai
<jxajro> gigolo 0.4.1
<jxajro> http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/
<jxajro> engraçado..eu imaginei que fosse fácil...com o velho Nokia 2760 eu coloquei um endereço Obex....e pronto...
<jxajro> ele reconhece o celular velho só de mostrar.
<jxajro> Aí eu coloquei o Obex do celular Alcatel aqui imaginando que fosse reconhecer mas nada.
<chouga> jxajro-> Lembrando que o suporte do Xubuntu 12.10 já acabou...
<jxajro> A resposta é uma caixa com Erro dizendo...
<jxajro> Falha ao conectar a "obex://[44:....]/" Service not supported by remote device
<jxajro> Ah é? Acabou!? :(
<jxajro> puts...que mancada....o que que eu faço?
<chouga> jxajro-> O projeto Gigolo não está mais em desenvolvimento.
<jxajro> puts....
<chouga> jxajro-> A última versão foi lançada em 2010.
<jxajro> que chato....e o que me chateia é que eu uso o Gigolo pra 4 aparelhos que tenho aqui..um velho Provew P81-0001, um Nokia 2760 e um Tablet Shing Ling Foston.
<jxajro> a última versão do Gigolo?
<chouga> jxajro-> Talvez seja mais sensato procurar alternativas ao programa.
<jxajro> E tem alguma coisa que substitua?
<jxajro> Sim..sim..chouga.
<chouga> jxajro-> Estou procurando...
<jxajro> Eu estou a dias pesquisando.
<jxajro> Os amigos aqui já me recomendaram atualizar o Xubuntu pro 13 ou usar outra versão do Ubuntu o problema é que este computador que estou usando já está no bico do corvo e nem a versão atual está aguentando entende?
<chouga> jxajro-> Por que você não instala o Lubuntu 12.04, com suporte até 2017?
<jxajro> Seria uma pena que eu não poder mais usar o Gigolo mas se tiver um outro aplicativo equivalente me indique que eu instalo...eu já tentei procurar de todo o jeito...pela central de programas...no google no synaptic....e nada.
<jxajro> O Lubuntu?
<chouga> jxajro-> O Lubuntu usa a interface LXDE que é mais leve que o XFCE - usado no Xubuntu -.
<jxajro> hmm Eu tenho ele aqui no meu velho Proview PC81-0001...
<jxajro> só que vou ter que recuperar os backups pra poder instalar ele, né?
<chouga> jxajro-> Logo, seu PC consumirá menos RAM e ficará mais rápido.
<jxajro> esse muda muda de SO me deixa louco, viu?
<chouga> jxajro-> Foi apenas uma dica, segues se quiser...
<jxajro> Ah sim....tem vezes que eu vou abrir aqui uns dois o 3 aplicativos e a memória RAM desta lata vellha até chora.
<jxajro> Trava tudo cara.
<jxajro> Sim sim...chouga...obrigado!
<jxajro> Por mim eu mudava sem problemas.
<jxajro> Tenho só um empedimento grave....
<jxajro> ....estou desempregado e contando moedinhas pra poder re$pirar....não posso comprar um computador novo e sequer mais memória pra esta velharia....
<chouga> jxajro-> Mas também, em tempos de Core I7, o que você está fazendo com um ancião desses?
<chouga> jxajro-> Entendo...
<jxajro> ...este PC mesmo eu comprei em 2010 numa emergência...eu esperava encostar ele logo..e comprar algum Dual Core, Core 2 Duo..sei lá..pra poder instalar aquele Ubuntu atômico mais pesado que tivesse.
<jxajro> Sim..chouga..o que estou fazendo com este "fusca 1972"? foi o que eu disse..o que está me bloqueando é o desemprego.
<jxajro> pra vc ter uma ideia a fonte de alimentação do velho Proview que disse já abriu o bico....e não sei se vou conseguir comprar outra.
<jxajro> Tenho que priorizar agora entende?
<chouga> jxajro-> ;/
<chouga> jxajro-> Entendo...
<jxajro> O proview está tão velho que uso só pra becapear algumas coisas..o HD dele é de 120GB
<jxajro> NÃO
<jxajro> acho que 60GB
<jxajro> Sei lá...é um HD bom...mas ele mesmo já não tem velocidade pra nda.
<jxajro> nada.
<jxajro> mas se vc souber de algum substituto pro Gigolo me avise
<chouga> jxajro-> Estou pesquisando, mas até agora...
<jxajro> O que salvou a patria foi que eu consegui passar os arquivos desse Alcatel para o Tablet Shing Ling....e do Tablet passei pro PC de mesa por uma conexão Blutut.
<chouga> jxajro-> Entendo...
<jxajro> Ah sim...obrigado chouga...mas é tão chato ser tão dificil alguns procedimentos pelo linux, cara.....
<jxajro> converter arquivos mp4 pra passar no DVD player.....achar alguns aparelhos Blutut....
<chouga> jxajro-> Você não sabe fazer isto?
<jxajro> acho esquisitíssimo o gigolo vir com essa mensagem só pra esse modelo de celular.
<jxajro> Se seu não sei fazer isso? Claro que não sei
<jxajro> baixei uns programas aqui pra convertar uns filmes pra DVD player mas que disse que consegui.
<chouga> jxajro-> FFMultiConverter!
<jxajro> mas agora esquece...não tenho mais dinheiro pra gastar com DVD
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> tá brincando!
<jxajro> mas isso tem no Downloadhelper
<jxajro> não lembro se usei isso.
<chouga> jxajro-> Podes usar também o DownloadHelper...
<jxajro> mas deixa, cara! To chegando no fundo do posso... :( se continuar assim vou ficar até sem banda larga na minha casa.
<jxajro> sim..eu imaginei que podia.
<jxajro> mas nem sei como
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jxajro> uma vez eu tentei e ele disse que estava faltando não sei o que e até desistir.
<jxajro> Oi astroo
<astroo-> ola
<chouga> jxajro-> Mas ai não é dificuldade do Linux, e sim falta de habilidade com o software por parte do usuário.
<chouga> astroo--> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> veja chouga...
<jxajro> eu lembro que eu convertia alguns arquivos flv pra MP3 pra ouvir num pendrive...e tal..e até aí usava o download helper sossegado
<jxajro> o problema é que tentei converter MP4 pra passar no DVD e não consegui..mas deixa isso rpa lá agora.
<jxajro> se eu conseguir sair do sufoco eu vejo isso.
<chouga> jxajro-> Tudo isso que você citou, consegues fazer tranquilamente com o FFMultiConverter.
<jxajro> agora a prioriadade é tentar fazer o PC enchergar este celularzinho porcaria da Alcatel.
<jxajro> sim...imaginei que pudesse....devia ter tentado.
<chouga> jxajro-> Você sabe mexer bem no Gigolo?
<jxajro> mais ou menos
<jxajro> sei mais ou menos o que está na interface gráfica.
<chouga> jxajro-> Porque às vezes, pode ser que uma alteração na configuração, faça com que o software passe a reconhecer o celular.
<chouga> jxajro-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Pareando-o-Ubuntu-com-um-celular-usando-o-bluetooth
<jxajro> puts..olha que mancada!? Obrigado pela dica chouga....eu devia ter tentando usar o ffmulticonverter do download helper.
<jxajro> OPA...vou ver isso
<jxajro> Sabe o que é curioso chouga? ele pareia direitinho, cara! Só que quando vou tentar abrir as pastas do celular vem essas mensagens bobas.
<chouga> jxajro-> O celular tem alguma trava com senha?
<jxajro> então..no espetacular site que vc mandou até o passo 7 foi perfeito.
<jxajro> trava com senha? como assim?
<chouga> jxajro-> Código de segurança.
<jxajro> não! tem uma trava normal eu toco na tela e deslizo o dedo nela pra abrir..só isso.
<jxajro> nada de trava com codigo nem aquelas bolinhas que a gente liga...nada disso.
<chouga> jxajro-> Não esqueça de desbloquear antes de conectar.
<jxajro> alias o tablet foston tem mas mesmo assim não tem erro eu nem  preciso do Gigolo pra mandar e receber arquivos.
<jxajro> ?? desbloquear?
<jxajro> ....deixa eu ver.
<jxajro> engraçado...o nome do computador aparece aqui..
<chouga> jxajro-> Digite isto no terminal: sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<jxajro> e ele acabou de abrir a mensagem..computador conectado com sucesso.
<jxajro> perai
<chouga> jxajro-> Às vezes, esse código impede o completo pareamento do dispositivo.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<jxajro> tá instalando
<chouga> mirqui-> Boa-noite!
<jxajro> já instalou
<jxajro> NAO
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote bluez-utilz
<jxajro> ops
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> já achei o erro
<chouga> jxajro-> O "s".
<chouga> jxajro-> bluez-util"s"
<jxajro> ok..está instalando
<jxajro> ok..instalou
<chouga> jxajro-> Digite no terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential libbluetooth2-dev libdbus-1-dev
<jxajro> ok
<chouga> jxajro-> Lembre-se também de verificar as configurações de bluetooth do celular.
<chouga> jxajro-> Certifique-se que está "tuo liberado".
<chouga> jxajro-> *tudo
<jxajro> ok..foi
<jxajro> não
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libbluetooth2-dev
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libdbus-1-devsudo
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote apt-get
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote install
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libbluetooth2-dev
<jxajro> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libbluetooth2-dev
<jxajro> vc não esqueceu nada?
<chouga> jxajro-> Digite no terminal: sudo apt-get install wammu
<jxajro> no site que vc mandou diz que dá pra navegar no aparelho pelo Nautilus.
<jxajro> ok..este último está instalando bem.
<jxajro> quando eu tento abrir o celular pelo Blueman miniaplicativo 1.23 ele abre o Nautilus mas não acha o aplicativo
<balaios> Onde hospedo uma imagem para poder mostrar o erro que esta dando em meu notebook?
<jxajro> onde balaios?
<jxajro> perai
<chouga> balaios-> http://imageshack.us/
<jxajro> http://www.zimagez.com/z
<jxajro> opa..pode ser imageshack
<jxajro> ok...chouga! instalou lá o wammu.
<jxajro> agora vammu...kkkkk
<chouga> jxajro-> Digite no terminal: sudo apt-get install gammu
<jxajro> quando abro pelo blueman vem isto
<jxajro> Não foi possível exibir "obex://[44:A4:2D:A6:E7:F4]/". Erro: Service search failed (Connection timed out)
<jxajro> Por favor selecione outro visualizador e tente novamente.
<jxajro> está instalando o gammu
<chouga> jxajro-> Desligue o bluetooth
<jxajro> desligar?
<jxajro> precisa tirar o bluepen do PC?
<chouga> jxajro-> Não, apenas desligar.
<jxajro> ok...desliguei.
<balaios> A minha tela fica deste jeito apos eu instalar qual quer driver da ATI já tentei varios.
<balaios> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/12262013182750.php
<balaios> http://imageshack.com/a/img13/1374/wbbt.jpg
<jxajro> Aff..parece problema de placa de video.
<balaios> Tirar print Screen aparece correto, Tive que tirar foto da tela.
<chouga> balaios-> Acho que tem algo errado que não está certo... rs
<jxajro> é um ubuntu 13.xx, né?
<balaios> Sim.
<jxajro> pra mim parece placa de video..já tive esse problema várias vezes mas quando ligo e desligo de novo volta ao normal.
<balaios> Sim, só ocorre depois de instalar o drive ATI.
<jxajro> driver ATI? Aí vc tem que esperar um especialista aqui..sou só um curioso, balaios.
<chouga> jxajro-> Já usou os drivers fornecidos pelo Ubuntu?
<jxajro> viu chouga? e agora? ligo o bluetooth de novo?
<balaios> Sim, com drives do ubuntu funciona normal.
<jxajro> olha chouga...nunca usei..sempre instalei do jeito que vinha e nunca deu problema.
<chouga> jxajro-> Desligue o bluetooth e tire o celular do micro. Logo após, ligue tudo novamente e procure o programa Wammu no sistema.
<jxajro> perai...
<balaios> Sim, e que tem uma curiosidade se altero a rotação da tela e volto ao normal a tela fica bonita de novo.
<chouga> balaios-> Então use os drivers do Ubuntu.
<jxajro> tirar o celular do micro? vc quer dizer apagar ele e parear novamente?
<jxajro> ok
<balaios> Sim, essa solução logica porem FPS cai muito.
<chouga> balaios-> Como você instalaou o driver?
<chouga> balaios-> *instalou
<balaios> chouga: Varias maneiras. Pelo proprio ubuntu, pelo bin do site da ATi com o bin do site nooblabs
<quassetester> secnice: testing
<balaios> chouga: pelo terminal com apt-get fglrx as update 13 13experimental.
<chouga> balaios-> Qual é o seu sistema?
<balaios> Agora estou no ubuntu 13.04 mas já testei com ubuntu 13.10 e  ubuntu 14.04
<secnice> 14.04 final stable version, ja saiu balaios ??
<chouga> balaios-> Ubuntu 14.04 nem foi lançado, então esquece...
<balaios> Não.... e apha
<secnice> ah ta, :)
<secnice> ja ia baixar :)
<balaios> Sai só no ano 2014 no final do mes 4
<chouga> balaios-> Ubuntu 13.04 e 13.10 são versões não-LTS, logo, a possibilidade de crsh é grande...
<secnice> a sim claro, lembrei agora 14.04 vai sair no dia 14/04 :)
<chouga> balaios-> *crash
<chouga> balaios-> Você deve usar apenas 1 método com um sistema decente, como o 12.04.
<balaios> Sim, me desculpe informei errado estou no 12.04
<balaios> 12.04.03
<chouga> balaios-> ótimo, é um bom sistema.
<balaios> Sim, o 13.10 rhytimbox nem toca radio online. kkkk
<chouga> balaios-> Mas, como já está todo mexido, será difícil fazer as coisas....
<jxajro> viu chouga..agora ele vê mas nao pareia mais.
<jxajro> perai..vou dar boot e tentar do zero..já volto
<chouga> jxajro-> Tentou com o wammu?
<jxajro> ??
<jxajro> como abro o wammu?
<balaios> Lembro que algum tempo atras existia um arquivo de texto onde editava a Xorg mas não consigo nem achar ele.
<chouga> jxajro-> Procura ele no sistema.
<chouga> jxajro-> Nos programas...
<balaios> o ubuntu ainda tem isso? poderia me dizer onde fica?
<jxajro> achei..perai
<secnice> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chouga> balaios-> Se você não está conseguindo instalar um driver, quiçá editar o Xorg, esquece.
<chouga> balaios-> Vai piorar a situação se você cometer algum erro.
<secnice> que que vc quer fazer balaios ?
<balaios> O drive é instalado corretamente, mas acredito que a taxa de atualização que esta errada.
<secnice> nvidia?
<jxajro> o wammu pergunta que porta ele tá conectado
<balaios> ATI>
<balaios> secnice o endereção não é aquele.
<chouga> jxajro-> Informe.
<secnice> humm, sei que eh mais simples que nvidia :)
<secnice> vai no usando tab /etc/X11/xorg
<secnice> eh possivel que ele nao tenha sido criado ainda
<secnice> quando criado ele fica la /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<secnice> eh um peh no saco mecher com isso though
<chouga> jxajro-> Sabes mexer em PPA?
<balaios> Sim, achei aqui.
<secnice> boa
<secnice> alguem usando weechat ????
<secnice> what a shame :)
<jxajro_> como eu informo chouga? por acaso é aquele numero obex 44:A4:2D:A6:E7:F4??
<secnice> brb
<chouga> jxajro-> Tente...
<jxajro_> to tentando de tudo..o Wammu diz aqui:
<jxajro_> por favor, digite a porta onde seu telefone está conectado.:
<jxajro_> tem um quadro e diz embaixo:
<jxajro_> Digite o nome do dispositivo da porta serial emulada.
<jxajro_> Deu pau aqui..já volto.
<chouga> jxajro-> http://mestredigital.blogspot.com.br/2008/05/instalando-e-configurando-bluetooth-no.html
<jxajro> oi chouga.
<chouga> balaios-> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<jxajro> ainda to tentando pelo Wammu...o blueman não funciona mais.
<jxajro> nem parear ele pareia.
<chouga> jxajro-> Você reniciou o micro?
<jxajro> engraçado...não sei como eu procurei que naõ achei nenhuma dessas paginas..eu jogava no google Alcatel Bluetooth Xubuntu
<jxajro> sim reiniciei
<jxajro> agora aparece dois ícones para blutut aqui quando espeto o blupen na porta usb
<jxajro> o wammu pede uma porta serial
<chouga>  balaios-> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<jxajro> o blueman veio com a mesma mensagem
<jxajro> Não foi possível exibir "obex://[44:A4:2D:A6:E7:F4]/".
<jxajro> bom...acho que vou ter que ler o que vc me mandou e ir passo a passo chouga..obrigado pela ajuda cara.
<balaios> chouga: Já testei este também, a tela fica daquele jeito da print.
<chouga> balaios-> Mas você testou depois de testar todos os outros?
<balaios> Sim, mas antes formatei a maquina.
<chouga> balaios-> Tente formatar e fazer apenas este procedimento.
<chouga> balaios-> Dê preferência as versões LTS, como o 12.04.3.
<jimi_> ah lelekekee
<jimi_> girando girando girando pro lado girando girando girando pro outro
<chouga> balaios-> Qual é sua placa de vídeo?
<chouga> jimi_-> Isso dá sempre?
<balaios> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Thames [Radeon 7500M/7600M Series]
<chouga> balaios-> É um notebook?
<balaios> Isso.
<chouga> balaios-> Qual é a marca?
<balaios> Sony SVE14125CBB
<balaios> Placa de vídeo AMD Radeon™ HD 7550M 512MB.
<chouga> balaios-> Que isso, para quê essa violência toda!? :)
<secnice> violencia? da uma olhadinha nesse meu aqui svs15125cbb :)
<balaios> secnice: Hahaha
<secnice> :)
<balaios> o meu é apenas para jogar DOTA 2. :)
<secnice> hahahhaha
<chouga> balaios-> Maravilindo!
<balaios> Quero mais nada.
<secnice> ta doido
<secnice> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<chouga> balaios-> Isso dai aguenta até o Ubuntu 28.
<chouga> balaios-> Ou o Ruindows 15.
<balaios> Se as placas ATI tivesse suporte bom como Nvidia para Linux ia ser bom mesmo.
<jimi_> chouga, hahaha
<jimi_> kkk
<chouga> balaios-> Enfim... tenta isso que lhe "falei".
<secnice> balaios: nada, ati eh bem melhor que nvidia, beeem melhor
<jimi_> me arruma po?
<jimi_> eu quero ser servido
<balaios> chouga: Sim eu já testei o problema é o mesmo.
<jimi_> poiera boa
<omelete> epoca q usei ati funciona blz, tanto driver aberto e catalyst
<secnice> balaios: nvidia tem um suporte tao ruim que ate o linux torvald mostrou o dedo do meio para nvidia durante uma conferencia :)
<balaios> secnice: Nunca tive problemas com placa Nvidia, estou com raiva da ATI.kkk
<balaios> secnice: ATI acredito que até uns 2 anos atras nem tinha lançado drive para Linux.
<secnice> balaios: testa esse catalyst que o omelete falou, durante a minha instalacao aqui ouvi mto sobre o catalyst
<secnice> secnice: catalyst vai resolver seu problema
<secnice> give it a try :)
<secnice> mandei mensagem pra mim mesmo kkkk
<jxajro> viu chouga..quando o wammu pergunta no assistene de configuração sobre a porta onde o telefone está conectado...onde eu encontro essa informação?
<chouga> jimi_-> Are you a foreigner?
<balaios> Já testei todos dão mesmo problema, a tela fica bugada. só ficar normal depois de alterar a orientação da tela.
<jxajro> Digite o nome do dispositivo da porta serial emulada.
<secnice> vc esta reiniciando o X ?
<secnice> balaios: instala o catalyst direitinho e reinicia a maquina!
<chouga> jxajro-> Não sei mexer nestes programas, sei que são usados para o fim por ti proposto.
<secnice> balaios: ja apanhe muito reiniciando apenas o X11
<balaios> secnice: Sim, já o fiz. e tipo se eu reiniciar umas 4 vezes depois de instalar ele em uma delas fica normal a tela.
<balaios> ai no proximo reinicio fica bugada ai tenho que reiniciar mais vezes para ver se fica normal de novo.
<chouga> jxajro-> Comigo, os programas que vem com o Ubuntu "bastam" para esta tarefa.
<balaios> É bug estranho esse.
<jxajro> ok..chouga..obrigado.
<chouga> jxajro-> http://wammu.eu/
<chouga> jxajro-> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/bluetooth-linux-guia-completo/
<secnice> balaios: acho que vc vai precisar reconfigurar o seu bootloader para carregar o catalyst direitinho, vc esta usando o grub?
<chouga> jxajro-> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/bluetooth-linux-guia-completo/solucionando-problemas.html
<balaios> Sim, grub2.
<chouga> jxajro-> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/bluetooth-linux-guia-completo/compartilhando-conexao-palm.html
<chouga> jxajro-> Não sei se vai ajudar mas...
<jxajro> to copiando tudo o que vc manda.
<secnice> balaios: procura por tutoriais para o grub carregar o catalyst
<chouga> jxajro-> Você consegue fazer estas coisas no Windows?
<secnice> balaios: tenta isso
<secnice> balaios:  sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<secnice> balaios:  sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jxajro> Não chouga...eu não uso Windows desde 2008
<secnice> balaios: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chouga> jxajro-> Esse já está purificado! ;)
<jxajro> mas acho que conseguiria..qualquer um consegue mexer no windows.
<secnice> then install your new driver:
<secnice> sudo chmod 755 ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<secnice> sudo ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<jxajro> quem está purificado?
<chouga> jxajro-> Você e seu micro.
<balaios> secnice: Sim, vou tentar aqui.
<secnice> balaios: quando for carregar o driver por ultimo confirma o nome do seu driver direitinho, pode ser diferente deste
<jxajro> sim! :-) não gosto do Windows...eu estava pensando em colocar uma máquina melhor pra aprender a usar o virtual box
<jxajro> o que o Linux tem dá e sobra pra mim.
<jxajro> o problema é que não é fácil configurar certas coisas..como este celular Alcatel.
<chouga> jxajro-> O mesmo se dá comigo.
<secnice> balaios: no final --> sudo aticonfig --initial
<chouga> jxajro-> É verdade.
<chouga> jxajro-> Apesar de que tenho o Windows 8.1 numa VM, pois dou suporte a muitos usuários que usam o Windows.
<jxajro> imagino chouga.
<balaios> secnice: este processo que me falou primeiro vou apagar as configurações do driver "fglrx" e do  "xserver-xorg" vou reconfigurar o xorg
<chouga> jxajro-> Preciso sempre saber mexer em todos os sistemas, mas gosto mais do GNU/Linux.
<jxajro> dependendo do profissional não temos tempo pra ficar perdendo com o computador.
<jxajro> temos que cuidar do nosso trabalho..imagine um médico deixar de te atender porque ele mesmo tem que saber como concertar a vela de ignição ou regular algum problema do carro.
<balaios> secnice: baixar o drive de um site e dar permição para instalador ser execultado
<balaios> secnice: e abrir o painel de configuração da ati.
<chouga> jxajro-> ...?
<secnice> balaios: conseguiu?
<balaios> secnice: Isso já fiz e refiz varias vezes tenho certeza que não é erro meu na instalação sim o drive.
<jxajro> já que vc me indicou o conversor do download helper preciso agora tirar os outros programas que tentei instalar o dvdisaster e outros.
<balaios> secnice: já testei ate a ppa para ati.
<secnice> qual driver vc esta tentando rodar?
<jxajro> coloquei o DVD Styler inutilmente.
<jxajro> queimei um DVD de 4 GB por nada.
<secnice> balaios: PM me
<chouga> jxajro-> Por quê? Deixa o programa...
<jxajro> não, chouga...não posso...este PC está por um fio como  disse e só posso deixar o que vou usar mesmo.
<jxajro> não consigo usar o dvd styler então tiro
<chouga> jxajro-> Ah, entendo...
<chouga> jxajro-> Não se esqueça de fazer backup dos seus arquivos regularmente.
<chouga> jxajro-> Micro assim, param de funcionar quando nós mais precisamos.
<chouga> jxajro-> *micros
<jxajro> Ah sim, chouga...esse papo de Backup foi sempre uma novela pra mim.
<jxajro> um amigo meu me ensinou a usar o backup.sh...e eu fazia backup no proviewzinho que disse mas agora que a fonte de alimentação pifou, estou na roça
<jxajro> o wammu não funciona mais..como eu tiro?
<jxajro> dá pra tirar pelo synaptic?
<chouga> jxajro-> Sim.
<jxajro> ok
<NETfellow> jxajro, claro se foi instalado via apt
<chouga> jxajro-> sudo apt-get remove wammu
<jxajro> sim NETfellow..foi instalado via apt get-install
<jxajro> ah...isso...tinha esse recurso..agora já foi
<jxajro> usei o sinaptic mesmo
<jxajro> nao sei o que deu..ele não achou o celular...não consegui achar a porta ele perguntou uns negocios que fui respondendo e ele instalou alguma coisa que nao entendi e não perguntou mais do celular.
<NETfellow> jxajro, como assim maninho?
<jxajro> vixe..deixa pra lá!
<luigii_> pessoal estou com um problema com o modem creio que seja ele o suspeito, afinal a internet só ta funcionando pelo cabo em 1 pc, o restante não conecta por cabo e nem wi-fi, diz rede desconectada! Pergunto como pode esta desconectada sendo que estou online aqui no irc?
<NETfellow> liogii__, qual a configuração dessas maquinas?
<luigii_> também não consigo acessar as configurações do modem, fica carregando e nunca que abre...
<luigii_> NETfellow: bom, maquina na verdade é apenas 1, o resto são tv smart e tablet
<omelete> tv é wireless?
<luigii_> NETfellow: sempre que desligo o modem e ligo novamente, tudo funciona até certo tempo... porém... uns 10 15min depois... somente a maquina funciona e o resto não... aí tem que fica ligando e desligando
<NETfellow> luigii__, estranho...
<luigii_> sim a tv é wi-fi e tem entrada para o cabo de rede... já testei com cabo de rede... e diz assim rede desconectada...
<luigii_> nunca vi dizer isso usando o cabo... aí to doido aqui ue
<omelete> tem q verificar nas opções do modem msm
<luigii_> nossa o modem é um muito escroto, um tal de Comtrend , tem muita opção lá
<NETfellow> luigii__, a pagina de configuração do modem/roteador esta acessivel?
<NETfellow> luigii__, se fica num eterno load talvez aconteça pois a senha ou usuario foram errados
<luigii_> NETfellow: por enquanto não esta... só se desligar o modem e ligar novamente... ai posso entrar lá...
<luigii_> NETfellow: ue mas a pagina do modem/roteador nem foi carregada pra digitar login e senha, como podem esta errado
<NETfellow> luigii__, então colega sou modem esta com problemas no firmware ou o mesmo deve estar indo pro buraco
<luigii_> NETfellow: e quem fez as configurações foi os tecnicos que veio instalar...
<luigii_> NETfellow: que isso apos 1 semana já ta indo pro ..... oO
<NETfellow> luigii__, dependendo da marca(tem uma que nem merecem comentarios) e do modo que foi configurado pode acontecer isso
<luigii_> o meu é esse aqui comtrend VR-3031u
<NETfellow> luigii__, ok
<NETfellow> luigii__, colega pelo o que eu vejo o problema deve estar na config do router tente entrar na pagina de configuração
<NETfellow> luigii__, depois de entrar me fale as opções
<luigii_> NETfellow: eu vou entrar lá, porém tenho desligar e ligar o modem, senao nunca que vai..... tudo bem lhe falo
<luigii__> NETfellow: voltei, agora tenho acesso, qual informação lá das configurações você quer ?
<NETfellow> luigii__, tudo
<luigii__> NETfellow: impossivel dizer tudo, pois é enorme a lista
<NETfellow> luigii__, desculpe colega certo me fale as configurações da rede wireless
<luigii__> NETfellow: beleza... antes de tudo consigo conectar pela maquina tanto pelo cabo quanto pelo wi-fi tplink... ja lhe digo as config da rede wireless
<luigii__> NETfellow: onde posso postar as config por imagens?
<NETfellow> http://pastebin.com/
<luigii__> vo ter que escrever 1 por 1 vish... espera ai entao
<NETfellow> luigii__, estarei esperando maninho
<luigii__> NETfellow: ufa terminei uma parte... vish muita coisa
<NETfellow> luigii__, eu entendo amigo
<luigii__> NETfellow: aqui está http://pastebin.com/7WCyyMJn
<NETfellow> luigii__, vou ser sincero não tem nada de errado com a configuração do modem....
<luigii__> NETfellow: mas é estranho ele dizer aquilo no tablet ou na tv... porque caí só lá... e aqui não? não tem parede o sinal é todos forte
<NETfellow> luigii__, talvez o problema seja o modo que o tablet e a tv estajam tentando se conectar eu não posso falar muito  pois não entendo muito dessa area
<luigii__> NETfellow: entendo... velocidade da internet pode ser o problema... tipo a banda vim 100% só pra 1 ?
<NETfellow> luigii__, isso depende do provedor amigo....
<NETfellow> luigii__, o provedor que controla a velocidade da internet
<luigii__> NETfellow: sim... e a modulatio, no meu caso a internet é VDSL, então eu não preciso de ADSL2+ Enabled ativado ou é necessario ?
<omelete> luigii__,  coloca a parte de segurança
<omelete> ql o modelo desse tplink?
<luigii__> omelete: blz...
<luigii__> omelete: o tplink eu to usando agora, o modelo é TL-WN721N
<NETfellow> luigii__, não sei dizer colega....
<luigii__> omelete: você quer a parte segurança wireless né
<omelete> luigii__,  tá usando é adhoc é?
<luigii__> omelete: Wireless segurança ta assim :  WPS Disabled    Network Authentication WPA2-PSK
<luigii__> depois tem a ssid e a senha só isso
<luigii__> omelete: quanto a sua pergunta sobre usar adhoc, eu num sei informar... pois quem fez as config foi o tecnico da internet...
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-27
<omelete> perguntei sobre adhoc pq esse modelo q vc colcou, TL-WN721N, é só um adaptador wifi
<luigii__> omelete: sim só uso ele ou o cabo no PC... tanto faz e funciona...
<luigii__> omelete: o problema é que depois de uns tempo tipo 10 15 min, o tablet, smart, e o acesso ao modem/roteador não funciona mais... apenas este pc aqui...
<omelete> ql é o modelo do router wifi?
<luigii__> omelete: e quanto tento conectar novamente, diz que a rede esta desconecta... até mesmo tentei conectar a tv smart por cabo, apos a queda por wi-fi... e diz rede desconectada, mesmo estando com o cabo...
<luigii__> eu uso apenas um aparelho que faz a função modem e roteador wi-fi...
<secnice> luigii__: autualiza a firmware dele!
<secnice> luigii__: do seu Router!
<luigii__> o aparelho é um comtrend VR-3031u
<luigii__> secnice: pior que nas configurações dele não mostra uma opção sobre firmware, ai num tem como atualizar
<secnice> luigii__: checa pra ver se o server de DHCP do seu router esta ativado para dar IP 3 ou 4 IPs para o seus dispositivos, se tiver eu recomendo vc atualizar a firmware do roteador
<luigii__> estou olhando opção por opção pra encontrar essa opção de firmware
<luigii__> secnice: irei verificar o DHCP
<secnice> luigii__: quer que eu de uma olhada no seu router? procura uma parte de que diz remote administration, acho que ta rodando na porta 8080, se vc abilitar ta pra ver remotamente
<secnice> da pra ver remotamente*
<secnice> luigii__: se o tablet e a tv conecta normalmente por 10/15 minutos eh sinal que pegou IP normalmente
<secnice> luigii__: procura pelo modelo do seu router no google e procura a firmware mais atual dele
<secnice> luigii__: isso provavelmente vai resolver
<luigii__> secnice: ta complicado achar as coisas aqui... mas encontrei o site dele http://www.comtrend.com/links/180$product.htm
<secnice> ..
<secnice> luigii__: esse seu roteador tem uma opcao para fazer upgrade da firmware automaticamente!
<secnice> luigii__: ve se vc acha ai
<luigii__> secnice: nossa caiu aqui o xchat...
<luigii__> secnice: não dá, estou sem acesso ao roteador
<secnice> ueh, pq?
<secnice> luigii__: ueh pq?
<luigii_> secnice: voltei
<secnice> luigii_: iai conseguiu acessar?
<luigii_> secnice: sim
<secnice> achou la firmware automatic upgrade?
<luigii_> o automatico não
<luigii_> mas achei o de seleciona o arquivo .bin
<luigii_> ate fiz o download dele no site do roteador
<secnice> mandou bala?
<luigii_> vou mandar... mas antes vou ver qual é o firmware que ta, pra ver se mudou apos aplicar
<Torns> Olá.
<astroo-> ola
<Torns> Hehehe.
<secnice> luigii_: confirma pra ver se vc vai atualizar a firmware acima da que ja tem,
<secnice> luigii_: :)
<luigii_> secnice: bom, caso eu num voltar é que deu algo errado... mas antes queria saber é possivel pegar uma copia do firmware que está nele agora?
<Torns> Quais teclas eu aperto para enviar mensagens para um nick?
<secnice> luigii_: hummm boa pergunta, acho que da mais eu nao sei, o upgrade da firmware pode demorar um pouco, tenha paciencia e deixe rodar ate o final
<Torns> Digo, aquela opção de completar...
<secnice> Torns: qual irc vc ta usando?
<Torns> Achei.
<Torns> Tab.
<secnice> lol
<Torns> Estou pelo navegador.
<secnice> balaios: iai sucesso?
<luigii_> secnice: tudo bem... só gostaria de ter um backup porque ai, envia algo né...
<balaios> secnice: Que nada, formatei vou ficar usando ele com driver padrão mesmo.
<Torns> Alguém sabe programar em Python?
<secnice> balaios: hehehe, placa de video eh sempre um parto mesmo, depois de pegar a manha vc tira de letra
<balaios> secnice: Verdade, até no Windows elas podem dar dor de cabeça imagina aqui no Linux.
<luigii_> secnice: por ftp ou sei lá... uma forma de entrar no modem sem usar a web, tipo por terminal tem jeito /
<balaios> secnice: Sabe algum programa similar ao Klavaro?
<balaios> secnice: ultima vez que usei, ele instalou uma porrada de biblioteca do Kde queria outra que não faça isso.
<astroo-> Torns  ve o privado
<luigii_> secnice: reza para dá certo ai... rs
<Torns> Desculpe, astroo.
<Torns> Estou meio perdido.
<secnice> luigii_: vc pode abrir uma porta telnet ou ftp ai vc entra
<secnice> balaios: nao conheco esse app
<secnice> luigii_: kkkk
<balaios> secnice: Tranquilo então.
<secnice> luigii_: ja esta atualizando?
<balaios> a codificação deste Canal e UTF-8? não vejo corretamente os acentos que as outras pessoas colocam.
<secnice> balaios: serve pra corrigir as palavras digitadas neh?
<balaios> secnice: não é para treinar digitação... digitar corretamente usando todos os dedos e essas frescuras.
<secnice> balaios: kkk
<secnice> no linux mesmo?
<secnice> balaios: no linux mesmo?
<balaios> Os acentos? só aqui no irc.
<balaios> éééé
<balaios> Escreve ai com acento para eu ver.
<secnice> também
<secnice> vovô
<secnice> vovó
<balaios> Uai esta correto.
<secnice> :)
<secnice> à
<balaios> secnice: o acentos do luigii_ que eu não vi correto.
<secnice> balaios: :)
<luigii_> balaios: ~ ' todos dá certo porque
<luigii_> secnice: hey esta atualizando lá mas num para de rodar... é assim mesmo?
<secnice> luigii_: demora mesmo
<luigii_> secnice: então tá rs...
<secnice> luigii_: a versao que vc esta atualizando é superior a que ja esta nele neh? :)
<luigii_> secnice: acredito que seja
<secnice> luigii_: lol
<secnice> luigii_: vc tem que fazer um upgrade e nao um downgrade :)
<luigii_> secnice: eu fui em Tools -- Update Software
<luigii_> parece que atualizou mas não reinicio
<luigii_> secnice: acho que não foi atualizado
<secnice> luigii_: apareceu upgrade ou update com sucesso?
<luigii_> secnice: apareceu nada
<secnice> como estava antes? durante a atualizacao?
<luigii_> eu vi aqui não mudou nada
<luigii_> você disse que tenho que fazer upgrade ne
<balaios> Tem como registrar nick nesta rede?
<secnice> luigii_: upgrade eh quando vc poim uma versao superior :)
<balaios> usei /help não apareceu o comando.
<luigii_> secnice: é não atualizou... deve que é porque estou por Wi-fi... tem que fazer pelo cabo ?
<secnice> balaios: da claro, soh nao lembro o camando :)
<balaios> para mim era  /NickServ REGISTER SENHA EMAIL
<secnice> luigii_: pq vc acha que nao atualizou?
<balaios> mas deu zebra hehe
<secnice> tenta /msg NickServ register senha email
<balaios> Ae deu certo.
<balaios> :)
<secnice> balaios: lol quanto tempo vc usa irc?
<balaios> O importante a quanto tempo eu não uso hehehe
<balaios> é
<balaios> Não uso a uns 5 anos.
<balaios> se não for mais, a brasnet fechou eu parei.
<secnice> balaios: hehehe, hoje eh meu 4 dia :)
<balaios> Deve ser novo então, a uns 8 anos irc era febre hehe
<secnice> balaios: lembro de ter usado umas vezes 10 anos atraz, quando eu era adolecente lol
<balaios> secnice:  Então foi nessa epoca que eu usava hehe
<secnice> balaios: hehhehe
<secnice> balaios: qual client vc ta usando ai ? xchat?
<balaios> secnice:  Estou usando empathy
<secnice> balaios: weechat eh muuuuuuuito loco
<luigii_> secnice: porque não mudou nada
<balaios> secnice: Não usei ainda, mas olhei as print aqui parece ser bem bonito.
<balaios> secnice: Rodar no terminal e o cross.
<secnice> balaios: ele roda no terminal, ainda to configurando o meu, ja ta mto loco
<balaios> secnice: Se eu fosse um pouco mais louco eu tentava rodar ele. o/
<luigii_> secnice: vou para o tablet e vamo ver se mudou algo
<secnice> balaios: heheheh
<secnice> balaios: olha o meu como que esta :) --> http://www.filehostfree.com/?d=52BCE2A01
<secnice> luigii_: Good Luck !
<secnice> luigii_: nao se esqueça de reiniciar ele :)
<balaios> secnice: Tem que  colocar mais coisa ai ficar bem colorido que fica top.
<balaios> secnice: mas já esta massa.
<secnice> balaios: eh mesmo, to aprendendo ainda newbie :)
<secnice> vou reiniciar meu pc aqui, ja volto --> brb
<secnice> balaios: melhorou um pouquinho agora --> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=96455521006485655904
<balaios> secnice: Opa massa para usar todo o dia acho que não teria coragem não sou fã de terminal.
<secnice> reiniciando denovo, ja volto
<neto> Good night
<neto> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<codeman> to com problemas na atualização do ubuntu
<codeman> alguem pode me explicar pq tah dando erro
<astroo-> ve o privado
<codeman> astroo-, valw
<secnice> conseguiu codeman ?
<codeman> desculpa
<codeman> nao consegui
<codeman> to tentando fazer o upgrade do ubuntu aqui
<codeman> e to usando o xfce
<codeman> meu tah uma droga
<codeman> eu fui fuçar no unity e acabeii me ferrando
<secnice> vc fez apt-get update e depois apt-get upgade?
<secnice> codeman: ?
<codeman> ssm
<codeman> agora tah baixando
<codeman> upgrade*
<secnice> lol
<codeman> tah em 60%
<secnice> blza :)
<codeman> to quase voltando para o debian
<codeman> o ubuntu tem muita frescura
<secnice> que ubuntu vc esta rodando?
<codeman> eu naum qero usar o unity e talz
<codeman> ubuntu 13.04
<secnice> codeman: hummm
<codeman> why ?
<secnice> codeman: soh pra saber mesmo :)
<codeman> ok
<codeman> e pra ajudar minha internet tah lento pakas
<secnice> :)
<secnice> eh complicado Gabriel
<secnice> vou reiniciar aqui, ja volto
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<secnice> flw
<astroo-> ate
<secnice> até
 * ariel ArielDias
<inforteca> bom dia
<inforteca> estou com um problema com a versão 13,10 do ubuntu
<Chris__> Bom dia,
<luigii_> Bom dia
<Chris__> alguem sabe se o Ubuntu 13.10 tem requisito minimo de configuração para a versão grafica?
<Chris__> coloquei o Ubuntu em um Semp Toshiba com um SSD de 32GB e percebi que a parte grafica ficou extremamente lenta
<balaios> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/08/requisitios-de-hardware-para-boa.html.
<Chris__> Balaios, obrigado pelo retorno
<Chris__> realmente é a placa de video que não é compativel..
<Chris__> o Note é meio antigo, DC 1.76Ghz
<balaios> Chris__: Quando fez a instalação usou LiveCD? rodou bem ou ficou travando também?
<Chris__> Vou testar agora para checar..
<balaios> Chris__: Abre o terminal e usa este comando para sabermos qual sua placa "lspci |grep -i vga" sem as aspas
<Chris__> A placa do notebook é a SIS mirage Graphics 3
<luigii_> qual software para linux pode me mostrar sobre o canal da minha rede wi-fi ?
<luigii_> para windows tem wirelessmon e inssider, e no linux?
<balaios> luigii_: No terminal pode usar o comando: iwlist wlan0 channel
<luigii_> balaios: mas eu quero saber os canais das outras pessoas... aqui na minha rua, to vendo um monte de casa com wi-fi com cadeado aberto...
<luigii_> tem gente usando wpa2 + wps
<balaios> luigii_: use este comando então: iwlist wlan0 scan | grep Channel
<luigii_> só apareceu o meu
<luigii_> balaios: eu quero ver qual o vizinho está usando...
<balaios> luigii_: Então, o comando e este ai: iwlist wlan0 scan | grep Channel
<balaios> luigii_:  Ele faz scan para as outras redes e volta resultado apenas dos canais
<luigii_> balaios: mas só mostrou o meu =/  não tem os vizinhos
<balaios> luigii_:  Confira se usou este ultimo comando de mandei.
<luigii_> balaios: sim senhor
<balaios> luigii_: As vezes não copiou o nome só colou o antigo.
<balaios> novo*
<luigii_> não deu certo
<balaios> luigii_: Usa este para ver se vai mostrar os ESSID das outras redes: iwlist wlan0 scan | grep ESSID
<balaios> luigii_: ou apenas da sua.
<luigii_> balaios: apenas a minha
<balaios> luigii_: Me desculpe, mas só sei fazer deste jeito.
<luigii_> balaios: num tem software pra isso não?
<balaios> luigii_: Tem sim, mas nunca usei não saberia lhe indicar um bom.
<luigii_> balaios: tudo bem
<luigii_> balaios: pois acho que é esses canais atrapalhando minha rede aqui
<balaios> luigii_: Em qual canal esta sua rede?
<luigii_> na padrao 6
<balaios> luigii_: é este canal é o mais usado, seria bom escolher um canal diferente.
<luigii_> balaios: por isso mesmo... mas preciso saber quais os vizinhos estão usando, porque vai que coloco o mesmo ai fica ruim né ?
<balaios> luigii_: Tenta usar aquele comando umas cinco vezes vê se aparece: iwlist wlan0 scan | grep Channel
<balaios> luigii_: Se não der vamos instalar o aircrack nele é certeza.
<luigii_> balaios: vamos instalar então esse aircrack
<balaios> luigii_: Não deu certo hehe.
<balaios> luigii_: Qual é seu Sistema?
<balaios> operancional?
<luigii_> balaios: linuxmint16
<balaios> luigii_: Não sei se tem no repositor da sua versão mas tenta ai: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<luigii_> balaios: sim tem e instalo
<balaios> luigii_: sudo airodump-ng wlan0
<luigii_> balaios: deu falha
<balaios> luigii_:  sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<balaios> Depois deste que usamos sudo airodump-ng wlan0
<luigii_> balaios: o primeiro deu... o segundo deu a falha novamente : ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy
<balaios> luigii_: no primeiro que deu certo apareceu " (monitor mode enabled on mon0)"
<luigii_> balaios: isso exato
<balaios> luigii_:  sudo airmon-ng start mon0
<luigii_> balaios: agora pareceu  mon0 e wlan0
<balaios> luigii_: copia a linha ai e me manda
<luigii_> balaios: pronto
<balaios> luigii_:  sudo airodump-ng mon0
<luigii_> balaios: agora parece que deu certo... ta rodando
<balaios> luigii_: Opa massa.
<luigii_> balaios: porém só mostra o meu ainda
<luigii_> balaios: hey, lá tem uma linha né... nela tem CH isso é o canal certo... do lado tem MB isso seria a velocidade?
<balaios> luigii_: os acentos atrapalham eu entender o que escreveu.
<balaios> luigii_: Mas deve ser isso mesmo.
<balaios> luigii_: CH é Channel.
<luigii_> balaios: certo, mas porque apareceu só o meu?
<balaios> luigii_: Não esta aparecendo varias redes ai não?
<luigii_> balaios: não... ue oO
<balaios> luigii_: Se não tiver é por que não tem nenhum rede no alcance.
<balaios> luigii_: É notebook?
<luigii_> balaios: sabe ali do lado do relogio... onde aparece as barrinhas do wi-fi...então se clico lá mostra um monte de rede, mas por lá não posso ver o canal das pessoas...
<luigii_> balaios: estou usando desktop mesmo, com um adptador tplink
<balaios> luigii_: O programa ainda esta rodando?
<luigii_> balaios: do lado do relogio ue...igual notebook ou windows sempre aparece aquela barrinha de wireless, então... nao uso programa nenhum
<balaios> o programa do terminal airodump.
<luigii_> nops
<balaios> luigii_: Deixa ele rodando que vai capturando as redes.
<balaios> luigii_: sudo airodump-ng mon0
<luigii_> balaios: ah ele continua rodando
<balaios> luigii_: Manda print da tela do programa.
<luigii_> balaios: por onde?
<balaios> faz upload http://imageshack.us/
<luigii_> blz
<luigii_> balaios: vai ficar seculos enviando lol
<luigii_> balaios: liguei o tablet e encontrei um programa que mostra isso tudo por lá.. chama inssider
<luigii_> balaios: dai deu pra ver os canais dos vizinhos
<balaios> luigii_: Bem mais fácil hehe..
<balaios> luigii_: Apareceu canal das outras.
<luigii_> balaios: sim muita gente
<luigii_> a maioria usa channel 11, 1 e 6
<luigii_> eu estou por padrão na 6... posso mudar para qual ?
<balaios> luigii_: Acredito que o 9 seria bom.
<luigii_> balaios: blz mudei para 9 =)
<balaios> luigii_: Melhorou a rede?
<balaios> luigii_: pode remover a Aircrack
<secnice> tao fazendo arte com aircrack neh, ham
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<secnice> Boa tarde
<chouga> Alguém aqui usa o Cinnamon?
<secnice> unity lover here :)
<secnice> vou tomar uma ducha ja volto, fui
<balaios> secnice: era só para canal da rede wifi kkk
<balaios> secnice: não sabia ver por wlist ou pelo aircrack.
<balaios> só sabia ver*
<luigii_> balaios: parece que sim viu
<balaios> luigii_: Bão então. :-p
<luigii_> secnice: arte ?
<luigii_> balaios: espero que agora não cai mais na tv smart e nem no tablet
<balaios> luigii_: aircrack e para teste de penetração em rede wifi traduzindo para roubar senhas da wifi
<balaios> luigii_: mas só quebra facil senhas WEP.
<luigii_> balaios: jesus oO pode não ue... tava me ensinando aprontar rapaiz
<luigii_> balaios: quero entender porque tem pessoas conectada com wpa2+wps
<luigii_> balaios: ixe tem alguns com WEP aqui kkkk comedia
<balaios> luigii_: esse texto fala um pouco sobre wpa2 wps: http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/reaven/
<balaios> luigii_: povo e besta usar wep e pedir para roubarem sua net.
<chouga> Alguém usa o Seahorse aqui?
<luigii_> balaios: deve ser que quando compra o aparelho ja instala ele de qualquer jeito... pois tem muitos com wep aqui....
<luigii_> balaios: então usar wpa2 com wps não é boa ideia?
<balaios> luigii_: Aparelho antigos que em WEP por padrão, os novos já vem com WPA2.
<balaios> luigii_: Isso, mesmo com o WPS pode ser quebrada mais facilmente.
<luigii_> balaios: vish... ainda bem que não uso esse negocio
<balaios> luigii_: usa qual cliente de irc?
<luigii_> balaios: outra coisa... depois que sair das configurações do modem/roteador, e voltar acessar e não carregar, o que pode ser?
<luigii_> balaios: uso o xchat
<balaios> luigii_: explique melhor isso ai.
<luigii_> balaios: mas já veio por padrao esse xchat... tem outro melhor ?
<luigii_> balaios: então tipo... vamos supor que para entrar no modem eu vou no navegador e digito o endereço xxx.xxx.x.x certo... ai pede login e senha...
<balaios> Padrão é ele mesmo, e que não vejo correctamente seu acentos
<luigii_> balaios: digito elas... e abre a pagina.... mas caso eu parar de mexer ou simplesmente sair da pagina de configuraçao
<chouga> luigii_-> O X-Chat foi descontinuado, um fork dele que ainda está sendo desenvolvido é o HexChat (tem outro melho).
<luigii_> balaios: depois eu não tenho acesso novamente, ou seja, sou obrigado a desligar o modem e ligar novamente para poder acessar o endereço xxx.xxx.x.x entendeu ?
<luigii_> chouga: ah, eu não sabia pois ainda não instalei muita coisa aqui no linux, e ele está do jeito que vem, fiz apenas as atualizacoes que ele pediu
<chouga> luigii_-> Qual é a sua distro?
<luigii_> chouga: qual irc voce me recomendaria?
<chouga> luigii_-> Qual IRC não, qual cliente IRC.
<luigii_> chouga: uso o linuxmint16, porque simplesmente o Ubuntu trava, congela sempre
<chouga> luigii_-> Eu já recomendei, uso o HexChat.
<luigii_> chouga: ops desculpe... qual cliente IRC, perdao rs
<balaios> ahahahahaha
<balaios> luigii_: Usa o X-chat mesmo, o cara ai esta sendo chato.
<luigii_> chouga: ah ta... eh que li ( tem outro melhor )
<balaios> :)
<luigii_> kkkkk
<chouga> luigii_-> Se tem eu desconheço, gosto muito deste.
<balaios> luigii_:  Sim, você usa qual navegador?
<chouga> luigii_-> Em relação a travar o sistema, verões não-LTS do Ubuntu são assim mesmo.
<chouga> luigii_-> Demora uns 2 meses para estabilizar o sistema...
<balaios> ¬¬"
<chouga> luigii_-> Mas, ainda sim, não se compara com a estabilidade de versões LTS.
<luigii_> chouga: entendo, eu vou instalar todos cliente e ver qual acho melhor rs... lembro que vi um que rodava pelo terminal, isso vi por imagens procurando no google...
<chouga> luigii_-> Já ouvi falar dele também...
<secnice> usa o que eu uso weechat, pelo terminal muito loco
<luigii_> balaios: uso chrome, esse eu instalei... pois o firefox estava muito feio as fonte horrivel pequena demais
<balaios> luigii_: esse do terminal e bom para aparecer para os amigos weechat.
<chouga> luigii_-> As fontes podem ser mudadas nas configurações do navegador.
<secnice> os mais famosos irc via terminal são irssi e weechat
<secnice> weechat eh mais completao
<luigii_> chouga: mas eu fiz o download da ultima versao do ubuntu, peguei a iso e rodei... travou quando começo a instalar...
<luigii_> chouga: a imagem na minha tela ficou toda embaçada
<chouga> luigii_-> Às vezes a imagem que você baixou estava corrompida e não o sistema em si.
<secnice> pode ser a midia tb
<luigii_> secnice: opa, vou ver qual desses 2 era o que eu vi numa imagem... pois não tinha o nome
<balaios> Acredito que não
<secnice> grava em outra media
<luigii_> eu fiz por USB
<chouga> luigii_-> Por isso é importante se verificar o hash.
<balaios> depende da maquina dele, tem que arrumar os paramentos do boot
<balaios> Tipo desligar ACPI
<luigii_> não tenho cds para gravar
<chouga> luigii_-> Sempre faça um teste numa máquina virtual antes.
<secnice> ai complica :)
<secnice> tenta fazer formataçao completa no seu usb entao
<balaios> luigii_: qual sua maquina?
<luigii_> chouga: mas eu testei logo por live na usb e rodou beleza... foi só começar a instalar o ubuntu que travou tudo a tela...
<balaios> certeza o problema não é a midia.
<luigii_> balaios: é um phenom ii x5 1090T 4GB dual channel
<luigii_> balaios: peguei 2 tanto 32bits quanto 64 bits deu a mesma coisa
<balaios> luigii_: Tem que ser a 64.
<balaios> Qual versão do ubuntu testou?
<luigii_> secnice: fiz isso, formatei o usb por completo, mas como eu tinha windows 7 ai formatei por lá mesmo
<luigii_> balaios: vou ver a iso, eu tenho ela no hd aqui 1 min
<balaios> tentou a versão alternative?
<luigii_> balaios: ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<secnice> luigii_: hummm, arruma uma media seu cavalo r$1,00 :)
<chouga> balaios-> Não há necessidade da ISO alternative, visto que o micro dele suporta muito bem a versão "normal".
<balaios> luigii_: Como esta começando e para evitar problemas pegue a versão LTS
<luigii_> secnice: kkkk uma media so para instalar um SO, achei mais facil usar um usb rs
<secnice> luigii_: olha o meu irc pelo terminal --> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=05893486574253098822
<balaios> chouga: Sim, já viu qual a GPU dele?
<chouga> balaios-> Não, pois ele não "disse".
<luigii_> secnice: seu cliente irc no terminal é show, o que eu vi por imagem era tipo isso, mas o seu tem mais coisas
<luigii_> balaios: a GPU é fraca, vou pegar o nome dela...
<secnice> luigii_: :)
<luigii_> GeForce7025/nforce630a
<luigii_> bom aqui no linuxmint16 está rodando, mas assim que instalei ele, apareceu para atualizar o driver, pelo gerenciador de drivers.... a tela ficou melhor
<luigii_> apareceu 4 opções de driver...
<balaios> luigii_: Sim, são os driver proprietários.
<luigii_> nvidia-304   xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  nvidia-173  nvidia-304-updates
<luigii_> ai o primeiro está como ( recomendado ) coloquei essa e ta funcionando legal
<secnice> entao deixa assim, nem fuça mais :)
<balaios> luigii_: Esperar sair próxima versão LTS do Ubuntu para migrar para ele.
<luigii_> secnice: nem mexi em nada
<secnice> :)
<secnice> quem que tava querendo usar o aircrack?
<balaios> secnice: ninguém, estávamos usando o airodump só
<secnice> ham, danadinhos
<luigii_> kkkkk
<balaios> secnice: Sabe algum comando pelo terminal para ver as rede wifi pelo terminal?
<Guest26699> oi
<luigii_> mas o ubuntu tem que ficar atualizando de 6 em 6 meses, ai sempre vou ter que formatar ?
<balaios> luigii_: Versões LTS acredito que seja a cada 2 anos.
<luigii_> balaios: ah bom, menos mal então
<chouga> luigii_-> As versões tem um tempo bem maior, como o 12.04 que tem suporte até 2017.
<balaios> luigii_: mesmo as versões normais pode atualizar a distro sem formatar nada, porem o recomendado e fazer a formatação evitar bugs.
<chouga> luigii_-> *As versões LTS
<luigii_> eu queria que fosse assim, sempre atualizar sem ter que apagar o sistema, senao dá trabalho demais ter que configurar tudo de novo
<Guest26699> qual é melhor e pq? 12.04 ou 13.10
<chouga> Guest26699-> 12.04 de longe.
<Guest26699> obg
<chouga> Guest26699-> Só pelo fato de ser uma versão LTS já conta muita para estabilidade do sistema.
<secnice> balaios: o airodump faz isso
<chouga> Guest26699-> *já conta muito
<luigii_> secnice: entao versões LTS são mais estavel
<chouga> Guest26699-> Não adianta nada você ter uma sistema super atual que dá crash toda hora.
<secnice> luigii_: com certeza, 12.04 aqui :)
<balaios> secnice: eu Sei queria outra que não precisava instalar usei o iwlist mas com o luigii_ não funcionou muito bem.
<luigii_> chouga: bom ainda não me deu crash no mint16
<chouga> luigii_-> Isso é um sinal de que o pessoal do Linux Mint está trabalhando bastante na distro.
<chouga> luigii_-> Versões não-LTS são conhecidas por esses erros frequentes.
<secnice> balaios: mais qual a finalidade? que que vcs querem fazer?
<chouga> luigii_-> Quem usou a versão 11.04 sabe do que eu estou "falando".
<balaios> secnice: era só para ver os canais da redes wifi proximas, ai usamos: iwlist wlan0 scan | grep Channel
<secnice> balaios: humm
<luigii_> verdade, mas só mostrava o meu sinal
<luigii_> mais o linuxmint tem que ficar atualizando ai vou ter que ficar formatando e eu não quero isso
<balaios> luigii_: Aconselho aguardar a proxima versão LTS do Ubuntu que sai 04/2014.
<luigii_> balaios: nossa só no mes 4 de 2014... vish
<secnice> vai sair dia 14/04
<balaios> luigii_: E que se instalar a versão LTS atual vai ter que atualizar nesta data.
<luigii_> balaios: mas porque sempre tem que formatar quando chega atualizacoes?
<balaios> luigii_: Não é necessario formatar sim recomendado.
<luigii_> balaios: mais ai perco tudo, ou ma dá trabalho copiar gigas de filmes para outra particao, pra formatar o sistema
<luigii_> balaios: mas beleza fazer o que ne... vo aguardar o LTS de 2014
<balaios> luigii_: O recomendado e criar outra partição uma para o sistema outra para seu arquivos.
<balaios> Tipo 100GB para / e 400GB para /home
<balaios> Assim sempre que formatar apaga só a partição /
<luigii_> balaios: ixe nao lembro como linux configuro
<balaios> Não deve ter sido assim, pois para fazer isso você tem que editar manualmente as participações.
<luigii_> balaios: tem como verificar e se possivel alterar para esse jeito ?
<balaios> luigii_: Depois do sistema instalado eu não sei fazer, mas na instalação eu sei que dá.
<luigii_> balaios: ah, pois ai seria mas facil... assim eu formatava o linuxmint e colocava o ubuntu estavel, e depois em 2014 só por o novo
<balaios> Isso, se quiser pode fazer isso.
<balaios> luigii_: Seus arguivos estão todos salvos?
<balaios> luigii_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/release/
<luigii_> sim, eu tenho a particao NTFS 2 delas... com filmes, mas na particao linux eu ja fiz muitos download de filmes
<balaios> luigii_: Baixa a versão ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<balaios> luigii_:
<balaios> luigii_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<secnice> balaios: 100GB / eh disperdiço, deixa 30GB que ja ta excelente
<luigii_> balaios: no primeiro link que me mandou só tem pra mac
<balaios> luigii_: Eu vi aqui, por isso mandei o segundo link.
<luigii_> balaios: tranquilo
<luigii_> balaios: o link é meio lento mas tá indo rapido
<balaios> balaios: 30GB é muito pouco, vai ter que ficar alterando os diretorios de instalação do programas.
<balaios> luigii_: Sim, prefiro baixar por torrent comigo sempre vai no talo.
<luigii_> balaios: me passava torrent ue... com 20mb de net, to baixando com 4mb só ue 450kb/s
<balaios> luigii_: Vai usar USB para instalar né? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04.3-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<luigii_> balaios: isso mesmo
<balaios> luigii_: Baixa este ai então.
<balaios> Tem outra forma de entrar no IRC para quando for instalar te auxiliar?
<luigii_> balaios: sim pelo irc no tablet
<luigii_> balaios: esse torrent eh dvd, percebi pelo tamanho do arquivo 1.73GB
<balaios> luigii_: Tranquilo então, qual quer duvida vou estar por aqui ou outras pessoas do canal iram te ajudar.
<luigii_> balaios: sim, mas tenho que ajeitar o hd por aqui antes ne
<balaios> luigii_: Isso, mais cuidado com FBI kkk
<luigii_> balaios: kkkkkk ue porque oO
<luigii_> balaios: hey instalei o gparted e nele mostra o seguinte :
<secnice> balaios: o seu diretoria / tem mais de 30 GB???????????????????????????
<secnice> diretorio*
<luigii_> balaios: /dev/sda5 linux-swap 2,33GB
<balaios> secnice: Ainda não Instalei o Sistema ontem a noite, mas vai Chegar lá um dia.
<luigii_> balaios: /dev/sda6  ext4    /    78,23GB Tamanho    Usado 7,35GB  Livre 70,88GB
<luigii_> balaios: /dev/sda7  ext4    /home   214,34GB        Usado 17,07GB  Livre 197,28GB
<luigii_> o sda3 eh uma particao ntfs
<balaios> Usa dual Boot?
<luigii_> balaios: nada de bual boot
<luigii_> e tem a sdb5 tambem ntfs
<balaios> Certo esta usando nem 10GB na partição /
<luigii_> sdc1 que eh o hd externo
<secnice> 30 GB no diretorio / só se vcs armazenarem arquivos la, pq o sistema nao vem chegar la nem daqui 10 anos
<secnice> balaios: 30 GB no diretorio / só se vcs armazenarem arquivos la, pq o sistema nao vem chegar la nem daqui 10 anos
<luigii_> balaios: isso nem 10GB na /    so 7GB quase 8GB
<secnice> nao vai chegar*
<secnice> balaios: pode deixar 30GB que vc nunca vai lotar :)
<balaios> secnice: Sim armazeno os Arquivos lá.
<balaios> secnice: Vai sim, se não fosse eu não iria colocar 100GB :)
<luigii_> balaios: no meu caso o meu quando for formatar nao vai apagar os filmes que estao na pasta download?
<balaios> secnice: HD de 750GB mesmo lol.
<secnice> balaios: nao po, cria uma partição /home de 100 ou mais GBs e deixa tudo la, o diretorio / eh soh arquivos de sistema
<balaios> luigii_: Isso por que estão em outra Partilção.
<balaios> luigii_: Pode reduzir a Partição /  para uns 20GB
<luigii_> balaios: entao o meu /home esta separado do sistema ?
<balaios> luigii_: Isso.
<luigii_> balaios: a net caiu aqui, lol
<balaios> luigii_: Ixi quer dizer que não resolveu o problema?
<luigii_> balaios: exato... só que dessa vez foi ao contrario... caiu foi a maquina mesmo e não a smart ou tablet kkkkk
<balaios> luigii_: Caiu só o PC?
<luigii_> sim só o pc
<balaios> Você alterou alguma coisa no AP?
<balaios> Já testou a configuração padrão?
<luigii_> não só mudei o canal pra 9 como você disse
<luigii_> mas agora deixei o pc por cabo
<luigii_> só a tv e o tablet vao usar wi-fi
<luigii_> balaios: o ubuntu chegou aqui, uso pen de 2gb ou de 4gb ?
<balaios> Vai instalar aquele DVD né tem que ser o de 4GB
<balaios> Usa o gparted para formar o pendrive.
<luigii_> balaios: blz
<luigii_> balaios: tomare que no ubuntu fique tudo bala...
<luigii_> balaios: formata o pen para que tipo de arquivo ?
<luigii_> fat32 ?
<balaios> luigii_: Isso mesmo.
<luigii_> balaios: feito xD
<luigii_> balaios: qual programa mando a iso do ubuntu para o pen ?
<balaios> no progrio mint deve ter
<balaios> usb-creator-gtk
<balaios> ou usb-creator-qt
<luigii_> tem nao
<balaios> Você usa kde?
<balaios> Gnome?
<luigii_> xfce
<luigii_> tava com outro nome
<luigii_> acho que encontrei rs
<balaios> hehe
<balaios> ixi no ubuntu vai usar unity.
<balaios> Para usar o xfce tem que usar o xubuntu.
<balaios> Já viu unity?
<luigii_> nunca vi unity, mas mesmo sendo diferente não me importo
<balaios> luigii_: Da uma olhada ai: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<luigii_> balaios: que isso cara, vai ser desse jeito ??? aqui no pc ?
<balaios> O visual vai ser este.
<balaios> Podes personalizar um pouco  mais em base é isso ai.
<luigii_> parece com um tablet, voce num me passou errado nao ?
<luigii_> eh a primeira vez que vejo uma barra do lado esquerdo... rs
<balaios> luigii_: Hahaha passei não
<balaios> luigii_: Começo eu detestava isso mas já me acostumei.
<luigii_> balaios: achei muito sinistro rs
<balaios> luigii_: Testou em Tela Cheia?
<balaios> luigii_: Se quiser pode instalar o Xubuntu mesmo, ele vem com o XFCE.
<luigii_> balaios: nada.. vou nesse mesmo assim jamais me lembro de windows
<balaios> luigii_: E difícil esquecer este trauma de usar Ruindows.
<balaios> luigii_: Aqui tem um texto bem completo sobre a instalação do ubuntu 12.04 : http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<luigii_> balaios: beleza vou ler aqui, e depois mando bala... rs
<luigii_> balaios: a imagem foi gravada com sucesso...
<balaios> luigii_: opa, texto ai e bem completo. Vai dar tudo certo.
<luigii_> balaios: é só chover a net cai... que saco!! e depois fala que com fibra não cai... muito K.O nisso ae
<balaios> luigii_: hahaha Que paia
<luigii_> balaios: pois eh, vou reclamar la... pois nem precisa a chuva começa... eh so ter o cheiro dela, e ja cai kkk serio mesmo
<balaios> luigii_: Ai é sinistro, tem que reclamar mesmo.
<Cr4zyF4ce> Olá
<Cr4zyF4ce> Alguém pode me ajudar na configuração do de usb-to-seral?
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce: Explica melhor seu problema.
<Cr4zyF4ce> Eu preciso conectar em um switch via serial e o meu note só tem usb e tenho um conversor USB to Serial
<Cr4zyF4ce> O Ubuntu reconhece o meu conversor, porem como eu mapeio o usb para serial? Estou tentando utilizar o Putty!!!
<Cr4zyF4ce> Vejo que o Ubuntu reconheceu pelo comando dmesg
<luigii__> balaios: ola estou usando ubuntu, deu tudo certo a instalacao... instalei o weechat e estou nele
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce: Você quer fazer um link simbolico do dispositivo USB como se ele Fosse serial para usar no Putty?
<luigii__> balaios: mas para instalar o driver proprietario nao deu certo, da falha... quero por o mesmo driver que tava no linuxmint sem travar
<balaios> luigii__: Opa massa, e ai weechaté funcional? Eu nunca usei prefiro usar o empathy
<balaios> luigii__: Você já terminou de atualizar o sistema?
<Cr4zyF4ce> Exatamente isso
<luigii__> weechat eh muito bom... gostei dele parece que estou em um lugar muito diferente
<luigii__> mas estou com problemas pra instalar o driver nvidia... da falha e o erro eh : Por favor, dê uma olhada no arquivo de log para obter detalhes: /var/log/jockey.log
<luigii__> balaios: nao deu para atualizar o sistema porque estava sem internet, muita chuva aqui... ai apenas instalei mesmo
<Cr4zyF4ce> balaios: Por favor, como eu faço o Link simbolico do dispositivo USB como se ele Fosse serial?
<balaios> luigii__: Para instalar o drive proprietario precisa ter internet.
<balaios> luigii__: atualiza o sistema depois tenta instalar o driver.
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce: espera ai estou olhando isso.
<Cr4zyF4ce> balaios: muito obrigado!!!
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce:  sim vamos lá tentar fazer isso.
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce: Pelo o que eu li se estiver correto ele já é reconhecido como /dev/ttyUSB0
<Cr4zyF4ce> Balaios: Extamente isso
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce: Se no programa que deseja usar não der para colocar este caminho basta fazer  ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0  /o caminho que desejar.
<Cr4zyF4ce> balaios: Apareceu a seguinte msg: ln: falou ao criar link simbolo "./ttyUSB0": Arquivo existe
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce: Vamos ao começo.
<balaios> pm
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce: lsusb
<balaios> Cr4zyF4ce:  manda a resposta.
<Cr4zyF4ce> Preciso instalar o PM, só um momento
<balaios> haha
<balaios> Não e para instalar e para me mandar o resultado do comando lsusb por pm Mensagem privada.
<Cr4zyF4ce> balaios: Só novato em Linux hehehe
<Cr4zyF4ce> Balaios: O resultado mostrou vários dispositivos e o que eu conectei é o FTDI
<luigii000> ubuntu malvado
<luigii000> instalara assim funciona sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<luigii000> pois em modo grafico nao deixa instalar
<balaios> luigii000: terminou de atualizar?
<luigii000> nao ue como que atualiza nao aparece atualizacoes
<balaios> luigii000: no terminal sudo apt-get update
<balaios> luigii000: depois sudo apt-get upgrade
<luigii000> ah ta beleza vou fazer
<luigii000> deu certo, mas parece que o unity eh pesado para minha placa ou a mesma nao ta bem configurada
<balaios> luigii000: Unity e pesado mesmo.
<luigii000> pow mas gostei do bixo..... tem como deixa mais leve
<balaios> luigii000: Terminou de atualizar e ativou os drives proprietarios?
<luigii000> sim baixo um monte xe coisas 350mb acho que isso
<balaios> luigii000: Certo, agora você ativa o drive proprietario.
<luigii000> acho que ativou o driver porque ta mostrando um painel nvidia
<balaios> luigii000: Tem que reinciar o pc depois que ativa o drive.
<balaios> luigii000: Para ele funcionar.
<luigii000> blz ja to reboot
<luigii000> ta mais ou menos....tipo demora aparecer as listas de programas
<luigii000> mas o boot eh muito rapido, coisa de uns 8seg
<luigii000> hey tem um negocio aqui compiz que isso?
<luigii000> no linuxmint nao tinha isso
<balaios> luigii000: Compiz e o que faz esses efeitos bonitinhos.
<luigii000> ahh e se desativar isso melhora ne
<thedoliver> Hello, olá
<ctx> thedoliver: ola
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<luigii1> balaios: ola esto aqui pelo ubuntu, aqui diz assim: Este driver esta ativado, mas nao esta atualmente em uso, pode ser por isso entao
<balaios> luigii1 Isso.
<luigii1> balaios: como coloco ele em uso, sendo que ja fiz reboot
<balaios> Você instalou pelo Ubuntu o drive ou pelo apt-get?
<thedoliver> Apos atulização minha rede wireless não funciona como resolver
<thedoliver> é possivel deixar o ubuntu sem atulizar
<luigii1> balaios: eu fiz pelo apt-get
<balaios> era melhor ter feito pelo ubuntu, remove pelo apt-get reinicia instala pelo ubuntu reinicia.
<luigii1> balaios: ixe como remove pelo apt-get
<balaios> thedoliver: Você ativou as atualizações pre-lançadas?
<balaios> sudo apt-get remove
<luigii1> balaios: fiz aqui sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<luigii1> balaios: nao deu pra remover, pois ele nao saiu e ja fiz reboot
<balaios> sudo apt-get remove
<balaios> não removeu?
<luigii1> balaios: sim usei isso ai nao... so apagou uma arquivo de uns 600kb
<luigii1> fui em driver e ele esta ativo ainda
<balaios> hahaha reiniciou como falei?
<luigii1> balaios: sim senhor
<balaios> Placa de video toda vez que instala ou remove tem que reiniciar.
<luigii1> balaios: pode remover pelo modo grafico ?
<balaios> Pode sim.
<luigii1> balaios: eu me lembro que no linuxmint eu so coloquei o nuveau na lista de bloqueados... e instalei a versao recomendada e deu certo
<luigii1> balaios: removi, vou reboot pra instalar de novo
<luigii1> balaios: voltei
<luigii1> balaios: agora esta muito feio a tela esta muito grande a fonte parece ter uns 30 50 72 de tamanho kkkkk q isso cara
<balaios> Resolução deve ter sido reduzida.
<balaios> Esta sem nem um drive de video, instala ai pelo painel o recomendado e reinicia.
<luigii1> balaios: mais ele nao aparece mais no painel
<luigii1> balaios: aparece eh um monte de nvidia binary xorg driver.....
<balaios> não e pelo terminal.
<luigii1> balaios: nao estou instalando pelo terminal nao
<luigii1> eh pelos drivers adicionais
<balaios> é que normalmente aparece 2 drives só no painel Drivers adicionais.
<balaios> e nele que você está né?
<luigii1> ta escrito la, kernel module and VDPAU library ai tem muitos repeitos so disso
<luigii1> balaios: sim estou no painel drivers adicionais exato
<balaios> espera ai vou ver o que é mais recomendado.
<luigii1> balaios: blz... pois so tem esses para ativar...me passa o site para postar imagem para voce ver
<balaios> http://imageshack.us/
<luigii1> balaios: demorei pq a tela ta enorme eh dificil ver as opcoes kkk
<luigii1> balaios: http://imageshack.com/a/img542/7512/kmzx.png
<luigii1> balaios: deu pra ver ai ?
<balaios> Sim deu, deu lá para ver os que estão em baixo.
<balaios> Vê se tem algum recomendado.
<balaios> ou se tem algum com a palavra -update
<luigii1> balaios: nenhum recomendado
<balaios> nenhum update?
<luigii1> balaios: exatamente nenhum... nem com -update
<balaios> Vai na sorte ai então kkkkk
<luigii1> kkkk
<luigii1> mas antes tinha um 304 recomendado, depois que atualizei o sistema sumiu ele
<balaios> sim, eu falo na lista de placa de videos normalmente tem driver grafico e tem driver grafico atualizado.
<balaios> Sua e GeForce 8?
<luigii1> balaios: nao, eh serie 7
<balaios> Olha as descrições dos driver vê se tem especifica para sua serie.
<luigii1> sim no site da nvidia tem, nas nao da pra instalar no modo grafico
<balaios> E melhor instalar os do ubuntu mesmo, depois mais facil atualizar
<luigii1> balaios: sim mais esta tenso kkkk
<luigii1> vou reboot de novo pra ver se muda algo
<luigii000> pow fudeu.... nao entro no sistema mais
<luigii000> monitor diz. entrada nao suportada... nao mostra nada na tela eita ubuntu
<luigii000> esse nao eh para mim... :(
<luigii000> balarios: oque me diz.... format ?
<balaios> Não,
<balaios> Espera ai.
<luigii000> mas num tem como fazer nada to num tela preta sem terminal nem nada ue
<luigii000> ok
<balaios> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<balaios> faz login
<balaios> manda este codigo.
<luigii000> nao tem jeito de escrever nada ta sem terminal tem nada na tela
<balaios> Ah verdade, uaehueahea
<balaios> Sabe entrar no modo segurança?
<luigii000> tudo preto a tela
<luigii000> nao rsrs
<balaios> cada computador tem um mas acho que é apertando F8
<balaios> Renicia a maquina fica apertando F8
<luigii000> blz no win eh f8
<balaios> Ai entra em modo recuperação
<luigii000> nao deu f8
<balaios> Reinicia antes de dar boot fica apertando Esc
<luigii000> ixe ta mrto mesmo.... pode ser por pen gravado nao
<luigii000> ok
<balaios> e para aparecer uma tela igual esta.
<balaios> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_YAvrJXlqrg/UFSTdc6y66I/AAAAAAAAGlU/Q1-4AvXqoHg/s640/grub-recovery-mode-1.png
<luigii000> kkkk como vou ver o link hein kkkkk
<luigii000> melhor formatar e instalar ja com a net ae vem redondo
<balaios> Sim,  vai ser bem menos traumatizante.
<balaios> Achei que estava no tablet
<luigii000> oq seria acpi?
<luigii000> sim to no tablet rs
<balaios> é um gerenciamento de energia
<luigii000> ah ta
<luigii000> vo instalar de novo rs
<luigii000> mas no pen nao tem irc pq
<balaios> Tem empathy
<luigii000> sim serve?
<balaios> Sim.
<hggdh> luigii000: só um aviso: respeite as regras do canal. Sem palavrões.
<luigii000> balaios: nao deu certo, travo no final da instalacao
<balaios> Sim, e o drive proprietario da nvidia tem que consertar ele na unha.
<balaios> Pelo menos aparece agora o terminal?
<luigii000> mas nao terminou a instalacao... pq travou
<balaios> Conseguiu ver o Log?
<luigii000> melhor por ubuntu sem unity, qual me diz
<balaios> Xubuntu usa XFCE vai rodar mais de boa na sua placa de video.
<balaios> Nesta vez instalou atualizando né? ai ele pegou e baixou o drive proprietario da nvidia por isso travou.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<luigii000> sim foi... o xubuntu, pego no mesmo site
<Eduardo> Alguém pode me ajudar não consigo fazer update
<balaios> Eduardo: Qual erro que dá?
<luigii000> balarios tem mais leve que xfce?
<Eduardo> só um min que eu colo
<balaios> luigii000: Quando instalar não coloca para baixar os updates enquanto instala.
<balaios> luigii000: Tem sim o Lubuntu mas ele ainda não tem versão LTS
<Eduardo> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/shnatsel/zram/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<luigii000> balaios: nao vou por para atualizar
<balaios> Eduardo: Qual versão do seu Ubuntu?
<Eduardo> 13.10
<Eduardo> isso ocorreu logo depois q eu estava instalando um app
<balaios> Zram?
<balaios> Você adicionou uma ppa?
<Eduardo> não chegou a baixar
<jxajro_> Boa noite! Alguem sabe como configurar um celular Alcatel pelo Wammu?
<Eduardo> como eu removo esse ppa
<balaios> Só remover essa ppa ela esta desatualizada.
<Eduardo> apt-get remove zram, seria isso ?
<jxajro_> ele pede pra entrar o device onde o telefone está acessível mas não sei como achar.
<balaios> sudo apt-add-repository --remove  nome da ppa que adicionou.
<balaios> Eduardo: depois sudo apt-get update
<Eduardo> to testando
<Eduardo> acho q vai dar certo, enquanto isso onde consigo uns temas para o 13.10
<Eduardo> deu certo blz
<Eduardo> muito obrigado balaios
<luigii000> balaios: o xfce tem versao lts
<balaios> Eduardo: Tem este site onde mostra varios temas dos usuarios onde eles explicam o que usaram para personalizar: http://ubuntued.info/
<balaios> luigii000: Sim, a 12.04
<Eduardo> blz muito obrigado
<balaios> luigii000: o Lubuntu que não tem ele e LXde
<luigii000> balaios: ai vou so atualizar quando 2014
<balaios> luigii000: Na pratica só vai parar de ser atualizado em 2017.
<balaios> luigii000: E vai sair uma versão nova em 2014
<luigii000> vish
<balaios> luigii000: Vai poder usar a versão 12.04 até 2017 sempre com atualizaçoes pequenas mas nada que precise ser formatado.
<balaios> luigii000: ai a cada dois anos eles lançam um versão nova cheia de programas novos que para você atualizar e recomendado que formate para evitar dores de cabeça.
<luigii000> bem melhor format so de 2 em 2 anos gostei
<luigii000> eh xubuntu ne
<hggdh> na verdade, de LTS para LTS não é necessário fazer um instalação nova. Upgrade funciona
<balaios> hggdh: É recomendado para evitar dores de cabeça.
<balaios> Não dá tantos probelmas como nas versões não LTS mas ainda dão.
<hggdh> balaios: não, não é. Fazemos a LTS de forma a pemitir upgrades
<hggdh> um upgrade é sempre suportado de LTS para LTS+1, e de qualquer versão para versão+1
<balaios> hggdh: Sim, os os desenvolvedores podem ter essa intenção. Mas eu pessoalmente não recomendo.
<luigii000> eu quero um que seja leve e que seja LTS
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<luigii000> balaios: nao achei o site do xubuntu
<hggdh> luigii000: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<luigii000> google acha so ubuntu ue
<luigii000> versao 14.04?
<hggdh> e 13.10, e 12.04
<luigii000> tu disse 12.04
<luigii000> desktop ou alternative?
<Cr4zyF4ce> Olá galera, alguem poderia me ajudar a configurar um cabo conversor USB para Serial? Pois o meu note só tem USB e eu preciso de uma serial para gerenciar Switchs!!!
<astroo-> ola
<luigii000> tem como passar para o pen, pelo live ne
<luigii000> balaios: sabe aquele problema da rede, entao parece que estabilizou no canal 9
<balaios> luigii000:  Opa, massa
<balaios> E o Sistema Operacional já escolheu e instalou?
<luigii000> balaios: to baixando pelo tablet
<luigii000> xubuntu mesmo rs
<balaios> Hahaha Xubuntu é bom, mas acredito que vá ter o mesmo probema com a placa nvidia.
<luigii000> a smartv tambem ta otima nao caiu desde a chuva rs
<luigii000> ahh mas no linuxmint rodou de boa
<balaios> Sim, Linuxmint utilizou qual drive nvidia?
<luigii000> nvidia 304 ou 340 num lembro
<luigii000> so sei que erao reconendado
<balaios> devia ser a 304 mesmo.
<luigii000> sim
<balaios> sim, lembra de instalar o ubuntu sem atualizações
<balaios> e depois instalar sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<luigii000> blz
<luigii000> dae se num der, vou ter que ficar com linuxmint
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<luigii000> balarios: linuxmint tem lts ou qual outra tem isso?
<balaios> luigii000: Nunca usei linux mint e baseado em Ubuntu deve ter também mas não sei informar.
<balaios> luigii000: Confirmei aqui tem sim, é a versão 13 maya
<luigii000> ufa ainda bem, fica como segunda opcao xD
<astroo-> ola
<luigii000> balarios: mas essa maya vai ate q ano
<balaios> luigii000: Funciona iqual o ubuntu.
<balaios> luigii000: 13 	Maya 	Ubuntu Precise 	Long term support release (LTS), supported until April 2017.
<luigii000> balarios: ah ta, isso pq eh baseada ne
<balaios> luigii000: Texto em ingles com um grafico explicando sobre as versões: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<luigii000> opa vou ver
<ewerton> instalei o ubuntu com atualizações desde a formatação, atualização pós formatação, instalei mais de 2 gb de programas via central de programas, e salvei a pasta /var/cache/apt, na proxima vez que eu formatar meu sistema, é só retornar os pacotes deb na pasta apt e instalar tudo de novo?
<KurtKraut> ewerton, creio que sim mas é bom procurar algum tutorial ou documentação que confirme isso. Mas sua hipótese é sensata. O que me preocupa é: por que você iria formatar seu sistema "da próxima vez"?
<ewerton> fuço demais, as vezes estrago o sistema e não sei como consertar
<KurtKraut> ewerton, fuce numa máquina virtual com o Virtualbox em vez de fazer experimentos com o sistema que você usa no cotidiano e depende dele
<mirqui> faz um live cd que não tem erro :)
<mirqui> ou virtual machine tbm :)
<ewerton> seria perfeito eu criar uma imagem do sistema como está agora, e gravar num dvd, alguem pode dizer se há como, e qual aplicativo utilizar?
<luigii000> qual a vantagem de fazer isto?
<ewerton> evitar fazer download e instalações tudo de novo
<balaios> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/04/remastersys-crie-seu-proprio-live-cd-do-ubuntu-12-04/
<KurtKraut> ewerton, Faça seus experimentos em máquinas virtuais, vai por mim, é melhor.
<secnice> o ubuntu tem a opcao de backup nas configurações de sistemas
<luigii000> mas nao eh melhor ter as atualizacoes ou seja receber as melhorias dos software?
<secnice> luigii000: depois de recuperar os seu backup vc continua recebendo as atualizacoes atravez do apt-get update e apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-28
<luigii000> balaios: legal essa parte, talvez irei usar...mas quero saber se tem como fazer com o ghost imagem
<luigii000> tipo imagem do hd...
<balaios> luigii000: Não sei dizer, nunca usei este recurso no Ubuntu..
<luigii000> no windows eu faco pelo ghost... nunca fiz do linux, to pensando em fazer para nao ter problemas e num ter que ficar instalando.etc...
<mirqui> alguém sabe se existe sandboxie para linux ?
<secnice> mirqui: hummm boa pergunta, nunca parei pra pesquisar isso, mais deve ter cara
<mirqui> opa , desculpa , existe sim , mas não consegui configurar
<mirqui> foi no início quando comessei a usar o linux
<mirqui> exige várias configurações
<secnice> eu nunca nem me importei em rodar browser no sandboxie em linux :)
<mirqui> que não tenho a mínima idéia de como fazer
<mirqui> não
<mirqui> sandboxie para o sistema
<mirqui> no caso a pasta pessoal
<balaios> luigii000: Depois que ficar fera vai ser dificil ter que instalar
<KurtKraut> Esse sandboxie que vocês falam é isso daqui? http://www.sandboxie.com/
<secnice> sandboxie para o sistema??? pasta pessoal?
<secnice> KurtKraut: isso
<mirqui> espera um pouco
<secnice> vou tomar uma duxa que ta um calor danado em SP, fui
<KurtKraut> No Linux é até difícil para mim pensar numa necessidade cotidiana desse tipo de coisa. Esse tipo de preocupação é mais pertinente no mundo do Windows mas é possível sim ter este resultado de N formas.
<KurtKraut> A mais poderosa chama-se LXC ou Linux Containers. Mas não é "Next, Next, Finish." Tem que estudar e saber o que está fazendo.
<mirqui> olha isso
<mirqui> Sandboxing do Aplicativo da Área de Trabalho Arkose
<luigii000> balaios: sim, depois vou ate remover programas que nem vou usar
<had> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<had> gostaria de saber qual a configuração necessária pra rodar o ubuntu 13.04 'sem engasgo' e se há suporte pra hd radeon (última distro que usei foi linux mint nadia e a tela ficava preta no boot, não tinha sup pra placa)
<astroo-> ati e bom no linux
<balaios> had: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<balaios> had: Recomendo instalar ubuntu 12.04 que é uma versão LTS ou a ultima Versão 13.10.
<balaios> had: Sobre a placa ATI tem o drive da comunidade e o proprietario.
<had> muitoo obrigado, tou baixando o 13.04 porque era a versão disponível no site brasileiro, qlq coisa atualizo depois de instalar. Só queria saber msm do suporte de vídeo, gostei muito do pouco tempo que usei linux, mas esse problema tinha me deixado desanimado.
<balaios> had: Nem baixa cancela o Download e pega no site official do ubuntu a versão LTS pois ela é mais instavel.
<had> ok, vlw :)
<balaios> had: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<had> vc usa essa versão?
<balaios> estavel*
<balaios> Uso a 12.04.3
<balaios> sim uso ela.
<had> ultimo que tentei foi o fedora, gostei, mas vi comentários falando que ubuntu é mais rápido e estável. Espero que seja.
<balaios> had: Acredito que a comunidade do Ubuntu seja maior, assim tendo melhor suporte da comunidade.
<balaios> Ubuntu as versões não LTS nem são tão estáveis assim, elas tem suporte por apenas 9 meses sendo que as LTS por 5 anos.
<had> qual gerenciador vc usa nele?
<balaios> had: Gerenciador de Pacotes?
<had> ñ
<had> o gerenciador gráfico
<luigii_> balaios: estou com o sistema instalado, tem 139 atualizacoes disponiveis, mas o xfce veio incompleto, tipo sem a barra de baixo, igual pelo live
<luigii_> nem o menu de cima tem... para abrir programas tem que usar o botao direito do mouse... oO
<balaios> luigii é que nesta versão ela fica se ocultando, leva o mouse até la em baixo que ela deve aparecer.
<luigii_> no live era assim.. mas aqui nao ta acontecendo isso... nao aparece quando levo o mouse ate lá
<balaios> acrediito que seja isso faz tempo que não uso lxde
<balaios> faz o update agora que deve normalizar tudo
<balaios> sabe mudar o servidor de onde baixa as atualizações?
<luigii_> sim mas antes tenho que fazer aquilo né... sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 correto ?
<balaios> had: Estou usando Unity em fim me acostumei com ele.
<luigii_> balaios: pelo gerenciador de atualizacoes?
<balaios> isso muda para o main ou da globo. Comigo são os mais rapidos.
<balaios> ai você atualiza o sistema.
<luigii_> aqui ta assim : baixar de servidor Brasil
<balaios> Isso já testa este drive da nvidia.
<balaios> Abre outros e escolhe.
<luigii_> peguei o globo pois o main nao tem
<balaios> Maus, main é Servidor principal.
<balaios> vai no terminal e faz os comando lá sudo apt-get update
<balaios> depois sudo apt-get install nvidia
<balaios> lembra de colocar nvidia e o numero do driver correto.
<balaios> aperta TAB para completar o comando ou mostrar as opções
<luigii_> ok, fiz isso so aguardar
<balaios> Esstá baixando mais rapido?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<luigii_> bom dia
<Ernandes> dia
<luigii_> deu certo a instalacao do driver nvidia, fiz a instalacao e depois fiz sudo nvidia-xconfig, fiz reboot, mas o xfce ta sem as barra cima e baixo =/
<luigii_> ao menos o grafico ficou melhor e carregou mais rápido do que no unity rs
<Ernandes> vai nas configuraçoes do xvfe -> painel
<Ernandes> e olha se tem painel adocionnado
<luigii_> estou apenas com mouse para mexer, e nao encontrei essa configuracoes do xfce
<luigii_> so tem uma barra preta aqui mas sem nada nela
<luigii_> acho que encontrei... painel... tem 1 so painel
<Ernandes> ix
<luigii_> balaios: obrigado, deu tudo certo o xfce aqui... e o painel, tive que ir colocando 1 por 1 kkkk
<luigii_> nao tem uma forma de fazer o painel automatico, pois 1 por 1 eh demorado demais... fazer a lista inteira de programas lol
<balaios> luigii_: Uai mano,
<balaios> No Xubuntu 12.04 teve este problema, não aparecia os paineis é?
<luigii_> eh nao aparece... so tem um todo preto ai tem que adicionar... mas pelo pen ele tava completo e tinha 2 paineis
<balaios> Já instalou o drive de video e fez o UPDATE?
<luigii_> sim tudo isso
<luigii_> o driver deu 100% certo esta ativo e em uso
<balaios> é upgrade também?
<luigii_> fiz as atualizacoes que pediu... esse upgrade nao
<luigii_> num tem nem relogio aqui
<balaios> esse upgrade é o que instala as atualizações
<balaios> sudo apt-get upgrade
<luigii_> hum, vou fazer... vamos ver se vem o painel
<luigii_> ja foi feito
<luigii_> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<balaios> luigii_: Certo, isso é muito estranho.
<balaios> Você não removeu nenhum pacote?
<luigii_> nao senhor
<balaios> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<luigii_> apos instalar o sistema, so instalei o driver nvidia como vc disse, e depois atualizei tambem como voce disse...
<luigii_> balaios: xubuntu-desktop já é a versão mais nova.
<luigii_> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<balaios> Consegue mandar print?
<luigii_> sim consigo, so que preciso do site rs
<balaios> http://imageshack.us/
<balaios> a versão do xubuntu é a 12.04.3 né?
<luigii_> sim
<luigii_> como faco para confirmar pelo terminal
<balaios> lsb_release -a
<luigii_> lol, apertei a tecla de tirar print e nao aconteceu nada
<luigii_> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<balaios> dominou o terminal já né
<balaios> Entra ctrl + alt + f2
<luigii_> sim um pouco..
<balaios> remove o xubuntu-desktop
<balaios> e depois instala ele de novo.
<luigii_> balaios: sim, mas antes vou por um irc... pois ai vou ficar em modo texto ne...
<balaios> aquele ir seu vai funcionar usa ele no crtrl + alt + f3
<balaios> IRC*
<luigii_> blz tava instalando ele... ai vou abrir 2 ne f2 e f3 entendi
<balaios> luigii_: Se quiser Testa o Unity mais uma vez é só usar o ubuntu-desktop
<balaios> Isso ai fica com dois terminais abertos.
<luigii_> balaios: tenho medo de ter problemas e depois lascar tudo rs...
<balaios> Nada parte grafica já esta bom,
<luigii_> vou entrar pelo irc modo texto pera ai
<balaios> Maximo que vai acontecer e ficar no terminal.
<luigii_> sim está otima do tamanho certo
<luigii_> gostei do terminal, mas esse do xfce eh muito feio kkkkk tudo cinza...
<luigii_> ja volto
<balaios> sim, xfce é muito feio
<balaios> ainda mais depois que acostuma com unity h
<luigii1> balaios: nossa esse terminal eh esquesito as fonte e a tela
<Ernandes> é feio.. mas nao trava kk
<luigii1> entao estou com os 2 terminal aberto
<balaios> Em um remove o xubuntu
<luigii1> certo... so pra confirmar... sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop correto?
<balaios> Isso.
<luigii1> aeee to aprendendo
<balaios> irrul
<luigii1> hey algo estranho nisso... so vai remover 1 pacote de 44kb ta errado isso ne?
<luigii1> nao tem como copiar la porque nao tem mouse nesse terminal kkk
<luigii1> ops... esses 44kb eh o tamanho do espaco que vai ser liberado....
<balaios> kkkk
<balaios> xfce4-desktop
<balaios> tenta este pacote um similar
<balaios> escreve xfce  <TAB>
<luigii1> eh que esta aparecendo as escrita pulando linha
<luigii1> ta bom
<luigii1> aparece uma lista enorme de programas com muito -....
<balaios> então é este mesmo.
<balaios> Remove ai para instalarmos novamente depois.
<luigii1> xfce4-desktop ?
<balaios> isso.
<luigii1> mais esse nao tem na lista
<balaios> mas tem algum similar tipo xfce*-desktop?
<balaios> sendo * qual quer numero
<luigii1> o numero sao todos 4, e apos o numero tem um - e nenhum desktop
<balaios> Vou ver na lista dos pacotes um momento.
<luigii1> balaios: tudo bem
<balaios> luigii1: Sem numero não tem? xfce-desktop
<balaios> luigii1: Vai ter que ser o comando gigante então. Sabe copiar pelo terminal?
<balaios> sudo apt-get remove xfce-keyboard-shortcuts xfce4-appfinder xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-indicator-plugin xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-notifyd xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-power-manager xfce4-power-manager-data xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-session xfce4-settings xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugi
<balaios> n xfce4-taskmanager xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfce4-verve-plugin xfce4-volumed xfce4-weather-plugin xfconf xfdesktop4 xfdesktop4-data xfwm4 xfwm4-themes xscreensaver xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-gl xubuntu-artwork xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-docs xubuntu-icon-theme xubuntu-wallpapers
<luigii1> balaios: enorme hein
<luigii1> sei copiar pelo terminal nao, ue num tem mouse kkkk
<luigii1> balaios: no caso do unity o comando seria menor... da menos trabalho ne?
<luigii1> pois como voce disse ja que estou com o driver 100%, entao o unity pode funcionar sem problemas
<balaios> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<balaios> Ve se da certo ai.
<luigii1> sim deu ta instalando
<balaios> luigii1: OK
<balaios> depois que terminar faz sudo apt-get autoremove
<balaios> e da sudo reboot
<luigii1> balaios: tudo bem... mas esta meio lento a instalacao... so usando 4mb da net ue tem que usar os 20mb
<balaios> luigii1: Isso depende do servidor em que esta conectado.
<luigii1> balaios: acho que eh o globo que voce disse ontem
<luigii1> sim esta la... mirror.globo...
<balaios> luigii1: Sim, o outros pelo menos para mim baixam com velocidade pior ainda.
<luigii1> balaios: vish... ai complica.. tem que baixar no maximo pra ser rapido rs...
<luigii1> balaios: falar nisso quando eu fizer reboot, ele vai voltar direto no xfce ou no unity?
<balaios> Colocou para fazer login automatico?
<luigii1> balaios: sim automatico
<balaios> Accredito que deve mostrar uma tela onde escolhe em qual deve entrar.
<luigii1> ja terminou aqui, vou fazer o autoremove
<luigii1> balaios: vou reboot... e ja venho com resultados
<matheus> olá necessito de ajuda no ubuntu
<luigii_> balaios: nao entrou no unity veio direto no xfce  =/
<balaios> Tem painel para Logout?
<luigii_> xo ve
<luigii_> encerrar sessao seria isso ?
<balaios> isso
<balaios> ai faz login no gnome
<luigii_> ta vo ver
<luigii1> balaios: aee entrei, tinha 2 opcoes ubuntu, ou ubuntu2D, entrei no ubuntu
<balaios> Esta travando?
<luigii1> nem tanto, so meio lento para pesquisar coisas no menu
<balaios> Mas a pesquisa é lenta mesmo.
<luigii1> balaios: entao esta normal eu acho rs
<luigii1> o ubuntu 2D muda muita coisa?
<balaios> Com tempo que fica mais rapido, o sistema faz a indequisação dos arquivos
<AdrianoSilvano> estou no windows, acabei de baixar o ubuntu 13.10, como faço para verificar se foi baixado corretamente?
<balaios> Sim, 2D desativa a placa de video é ruimç
<luigii1> balaios: ah ta... entao agora sempre que entrar vem direto no unity ou nao ?
<balaios> AdrianoSilvano: Neste link tem como verificar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<AdrianoSilvano> Obrigado! balaios
<balaios> luigii1: Temos que remover o Xfce
<luigii1> balaios: hum, pode ser
<balaios> luigii1: sudo apt-get remove xfce-keyboard-shortcuts xfce4-appfinder xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-indicator-plugin xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mixer xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-notifyd xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-power-manager xfce4-power-manager-data xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-session xfce4-settings xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systeml
<balaios> oad-plugin xfce4-taskmanager xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfce4-verve-plugin xfce4-volumed xfce4-weather-plugin xfconf xfdesktop4 xfdesktop4-data xfwm4 xfwm4-themes xscreensaver xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-gl xubuntu-artwork xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-docs xubuntu-icon-theme xubuntu-wallpapers
<balaios> depois o autoremove também
<rafaht> olá :)
<luigii1> balaios: apos isso capaz que fica ate mais leve tambem ne
<balaios> luigii1: Fica nada, isso só libera espaço no HD.
<luigii1> balaios: ah... tenho que fazer reboot ?
<balaios> Só para testar se funcionou.
<luigii1> balaios: tudo bem vou la e ja volto rs
<luigii1> balaios: sim deu certo
<balaios> Pronto, proxima vez já não apanhamos tanto. já sabemos qual drive de video de sua placa.
<luigii1> balaios: perfeitamente, queria ver o consumo de memoria tem jeito ?
<Elfon> pessoal...qual o tamanho legal da particao do sistema?
<balaios> Pelo terminal ou modo grafico?
<rafaht> Elfon, isso depende de ti
<rafaht> @Elfon por exemplo, se tu fores particionar e separar a /home do sistema (/), aí é bom deixar um pouco mais para a /home
<Elfon> sim...separado
<rafaht> @Elfon, tu queres usar todo o HD ou vais dividir ele?
<Elfon> mas na instalacao automatica o sistema reservou 12 gigas
<rafaht> @Elfon eu por exemplo, uso 30 GB para o SO e o resto para a /home :)
<Elfon> wchei oiuco
<Elfon> achei pouco
<rafaht> @Elfon aumenta então...
<balaios> luigii1: Pelo terminal use o comando top
<Elfon> pensei em 50 gigas
<luigii1> balaios: por terminal, seria novidade
<balaios> luigii1: modo grafico abre um programa chamado monitor do sistema.
<Elfon> vai ser o hd todo so linux
<rafaht> @Elfon isso vai de ti. Se tem espaço de sobra...
<Elfon> em relacao a swap...tem que ser do tamanho da ram?
<rafaht> @Elfon acho qque é bem bom esse espaço, pois não vais consumir tudo
<Elfon> ok
<luigii1> balaios: porque minha swap nao esta sendo usada? 0 used
<rafaht> @Elfon swap é bom quando a ram é pouca... ou tu vais usar aplicativos que podem consumir muita ram... senão, entre 1024 a 2048 MB estão ótimos (1 a 2 GB)
<rafaht> @luigii1 a swap é usada somente quando a memória ram está totalmente em uso... é uma alternativa para ela :)
<balaios> luigii1: Por que não se fez necessario, ela só armazena arquivo da memoria que não esta sendo usados com frequencia e quando necessario.
<luigii1> rafaht: saquei, entao vai custar ela ficar cheia, pois ate agora deu 1,5GB rs
<Elfon> rafaht: li em algum lugar que pra usar a opcao de hibernar...so neste caso....tem que ter swap um pouco maior que a ram...e isso mesmo? pq tenho i gigas
<rafaht> @luigii1 sim! :p
<rafaht> @Elfon que eu saiba não... mas não vou te dar certeza disso.
<luigii1> tem que ser maior que a ram ? entao eu tenho 4GB de ram, vou ter que por 8 de swap? exagero nao ?
<Elfon> pq ai quem tem mais memória vai deixar um espaço grande
<rafaht> luigii1: eu acho que não, eu tenho 4 GB de ram e coloquei 2 GB de swap só.
<rafaht> luigii1: e uso muita aplicação de bioinformática... e até agora não tive problema.
<luigii1> rafaht: fiz o mesmo hehehe pura sorte entao
<Elfon> rafaht: ja usou uma opcao de hibernar? funfo?
<luigii1> eu ainda nem abrir nada pesado... alias nao instalei nada ainda
<rafaht> Elfon: eu uso sempre que viajo, nunca tive problema...
<Elfon> entao vai ser isso mesmo
<luigii1> balaios: porque o firefox fica com a fonte pequena mesmo estando tamanho 16 esta muito ruim pra ler assim
<Elfon> valeu pela dica
<Elfon> :-)
<rafaht> de nada, Elfon! :-)
<Elfon> pessoal. obrigado a todos...valeu pela auuda...vou nessa inte
<rafaht> Até mais, Elfon! :)
<balaios> luigii1: A fonte 16 é a padrão, pode tentar aumentar.
<luigii1> balaios:  mesmo grande ela parece muito fina... sei la... ta pessimo, no chrome ficava melhor quando tava no linuxmint
<luigii1> la o firefox tambem era ruim...
<balaios> luigii1: Pode instalar o Chrome.
<luigii1> balaios: pelo famoso apt-get ?
<balaios> Se quiser pode usar o modo grafico
<luigii1> balaios: no modo grafico seria pelo site do chrome ne?
<rafaht> ou pela central de programas...
<rafaht> procura pelo chromium :)
<balaios> luigii1: Não, pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu.
<luigii1> balaios: mais pratico entao
<balaios> se souber o programa que quer acho mais pratico o terminal.
<luigii1> nao tem chrome =/
<luigii1> balaios: por isso estava acustumando com terminal so digitar e ele fez tudo rs
<rafaht> luigii1:  procura por chromium...
<luigii1> balaios: tem um chromium
<balaios> é que usamos mais o chromium que é muito similar ao chrome
<luigii1> rafaht: eh bom esse ai?
<luigii1> balaios: nunca vi esse... vou por esse
<balaios> luigii1: só que chromium livre sem algumas chatices do google.
<luigii1> balaios: o que por exemplo?
<balaios> Relatório de falhas
<luigii1> nossa mais eh lento pra instalar... quero arrumar essa velocidade
<luigii1> nossa que susto apareceu uma bola azul do lado direto eh o chromium kkk
<balaios> Testa outros servidores.
<balaios> uahuehua
<luigii1> balaios: quais ?
<balaios> o servidor principal
<balaios> Tem como testar o melhor para sua localização
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<luigii1> balaios: como vou testar... no linuxmint tinha que deixar rodando e aquele que ficar verde, era o mais rapido... ai o down vinha no maximo
<luigii1> para atualizar o flash tenho que baixar no site da adobe?
<rafaht> luigii1: não tem atualização no gerenciador de atualizações ou sudo apt-get update?
<rafaht> luigii1: se quiseres pelo terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rafaht> :)
<luigii1> rafaht: nao tem, tipo abrir o chromium e acessei o youtube e la disse: É necessário atualizar o seu Adobe Flash Player para assistir a este vídeo.
<rafaht> luigii1: tu instalaste o flash? na central de programas?
<rafaht> luigii1: tenta dar esse comando qualquer coisa: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<KurtKraut> Isso, o pacote é o flashplugin-installer
<luigii1> rafaht: nao instalei nada
<rafaht> luigii1: perai... qual a versão do teu ubuntu?
<luigii1> rafaht: 12.04 LTS
<rafaht> luigii1: http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-mp3-flash-java
<balaios> sim, instala pelo terminal.
<luigii1> eu fiz aquele sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<luigii1> vo ver esse link rafaht
<balaios> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<balaios> isso mesmo,
<balaios> e não funcionou?
<rafaht> luigii1: sempre que eu instalo o ubuntu do zero, procuro sempre um tutorial de multimedia no google... aí já instalo flash, codecs de áudio e video...
<luigii1> quando fiz a instalacao pela usb, eu nao marquei para instalar software de terceiro
<luigii1> balaios: deu certo a instalacao, agora eh ver se no youtube abre o video
<rafaht> luigii1: vai na central de programas, editar, canais de software... dá para marcar lá.
<luigii1> perfeito, abriu o video entao ja tenho flash xD
<luigii1> rafaht: nao tem a opcao editar
<luigii1> eita nao tenho eh nada... nem vlc kkk estou zero
<balaios> Ubuntu usa por padrão o Totem.
<balaios> hehe
<luigii1> balaios: to vendo que vou ter que instalar muita coisa aqui ainda...
<luigii1> rafaht: achei canais de software rs... tinha abrir em tela inteira pra ver as opcoes
<balaios> luigii1: Sim, o Mint já vem com varios programas diferente.
<luigii1> balaios: eh que nele eu baixei com multimidia... por isso ja veio tudo... mas creio que ja to colocando tudo aqui rs "acho ne"
<luigii1> balaios: so achei estranho no ubuntu na central de programas, procurei pelo plex, e nao tem a opcao instalar... mas sim "comprar" oO ele eh free porque comprar?
<balaios> luigii1: Sim, é apenas uma opção que eles estão implementado.
<balaios> luigii1: se for free eles não vao cobrar nada só vão pedir para registrar a conta na loja do ubuntu.
<luigii1> balaios: ah ta... hehehe
<luigii1> essas dicas assim serve para usar no meu ubuntu http://ubuntued.info/13-dicas-para-melhorar-a-usabilidade-do-seu-ubuntu-13-04-unity
<luigii1> sendo que o meu eh 12.04
<balaios> Sim, porém tem uma que acredito não ser util para você
<luigii1> balaios: qual ?
<balaios> Instale o Unity Tweak Tool pode acabar fazendo sistema ficar mais lento.
<balaios> 2. Adicione áreas de trabalho! Este eu uso hehe
<balaios> Alias já vem por padrão no ubuntu 12.04
<balaios> 3. Ative o botão de mostrar a Área de Trabalho. Não uso nenhum icone na área de trabalho mas se você usar pode ser ulti. o/
<balaios> 5. Ative o scrolling multi-direcional com dois dedos! Não usa notebook né?
<luigii1> nao uso notebook, so desktop mesmo
<balaios> o resto fica ao seu criterio.
<luigii1> balaios: tranquilo, como eu coloco relogio desse tamanho : http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/31/625281.jpg
<luigii1> pois esse que vem, ali acima eh muito pequeno kkkk
<balaios> luigii1: é um Senhor?
<balaios> hauhaeu
<luigii1> kkkkkk as vezes sim... mas nunca olhei para aquele relogio... com esse tamanho de tela ate esqueco que ele existe kkk
<luigii1> gostei desse libreoffice, mas tipo se eu enviar um arquivo para quem tem windows, vai poder abrir pelo office2013?
<balaios> Aquele relogio é um aplicativo que fica rodando na area de trabalho.
<luigii1> balaios: certo, mas quero ter um relogio igual aquele da imagem, grande rsrsrs pra mim ver rs... ceguim aqui com esse ue
<balaios> Sim, salva em formato odt que fica mais facil a compatibilidade.
<balaios> Vou ver uma solução para isso.
<luigii1> balaios: ah sim, tudo bem menos mal... to viciado no linux ja, instalando tudo rs
<x_root> galera, uma dúvida.. como é o gerenciamento de energia e de temperatura no linux/ubuntu?
<rafaht> luigii1: eu salvo em .doc... e instalei o pacote de fontes da microsoft para ter suporte a arial e times, necessária na faculdade para tipo, 99,9% dos trabalhos acadêmicos :/
<x_root> pq, depois de um tempo tá parecendo que o meu tá muito quente
<x_root> .. muito mais do que quando eu usava o linux e ficava um bom tempo com o laptop/notebook ligado..
<balaios> rafaht: as pessoas ainda usam office 2003?
<x_root> sera que devo baixar algum programa pra controlar isso, ou deve ser só pq é verão msm?
<rafaht> balaios: algumas poucas pessoas sim... mas a maioria utiliza 2007 pelo menos.
<luigii1> rafaht: sim, eu instalei essa fonte, ate tive que aceitar os termos de uso rs...
<luigii1> balaios: usa o 2007 e 2013
<rafaht> x_root: tu já tentaste limpar teu cooler? :)
<balaios> 2007 não lê odt?
<x_root> não..
<rafaht> balaios: eu usava o 2010 no windows... na faculdade a maioria das licenças é pro 2007 e alguns professores usam o 2013, mas te falo em office lento
<rafaht> balaios: nunca abri odt no 2007 =x
<balaios> rafaht: nunca usei office.
<luigii1> temperatura do pc, eh so abrir limpar, trocar a pasta termica e ta zero bala... claro nao pode ser qualquer pasta termica...
<rafaht> x_root: tenta limpar se for notebook, pode ser isso que tá ajudando a aquecer mais... é bom limpar periodicamente, fica com poeira e etc lá, o que diminui a eficiência dele... outra coisa, vê a pasta térmica, de repente tem que colocar mais tamb[em...
<luigii1> balaios: errei era 2010 e 2013 me confundir pelo fato windows 7 ter esse numero kkkkk
<x_root> hm.. pasta termica fica mais dificil.. mas teria como checar sem mover? (lol)
<rafaht> balaios: eu já... tem alguns programas pra windows que não suportam open office... eles abrem o excel para imprimirem dados :/
<rafaht> x_root: acho que não... mas tenta pelo menos limpar o cooler então :p
<x_root> tipo, não quero correr o risco, de depois tirar e der algum "xabu" e ele der problema..
<x_root> vou tentar..
<x_root> vlw rafaht :)
<x_root> mas rafaht, outra duvida (talvez bem boba..) o ubuntu tem, por padrão, proteção contra sobreaquecimento?
<x_root> tipo, desligar sozinho ou emitir aviso?
<balaios> rafaht: se usou o formato odt?
<rafaht> x_root: acho que todos tem... mas isso não sei se é do ubuntu ou do computador mesmo... às vezes pode ser da placa mãe, que fica avaliando e quando tá crítico desliga. no windows quando isso acontece às vezes tem que fazer o reparo da inicialização, logo eu imagino que seja da mobo
<luigii1> hey o libre so fica em ingles, nao tem como por em portugues-br ?
<rafaht> luigii1: vai em suporte a idiomas e atualiza os idiomas...
<x_root> hm.. vlw :)
<rafaht> balaios: nem tem como... o próprio programa depois que tu analisa abre o excel e já preenche a tabela. :/
<balaios> luigii1: tem que Atualizar o suporte a idiomas.
<rafaht> x_root: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/01/psensor-uma-forma-facil-de-verificar-a-temperatura-do-processador/
<balaios> vai em configuração e abre suporte a idiomas.
<rafaht> balaios: mas já passei dessa fase, foi em um semestre só... agora uso um que gera uns dados que o excel coloca tudo na mesma linha em vez de dividir em colunas, mas o open office divide direitinho... LOL
<balaios> rafaht: Que eu saiba este formato funciona muito bem em tudo. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument
<luigii1> rafaht: O suporte ao idioma não está instalado completamente
<balaios> rafaht: o que pode ter erro de incopatibilidade são os doc que são proprietarios da microsft.
<luigii1> rafaht: apareceu pra instalar... ai mandei instalar... agora parece que vai ficar br =)
<rafaht> balaios: pode ser...
<rafaht> luigii1: vai sim :)
<luigii1> entao devo salvar sempre o...
<luigii1> rafaht: perfeito ficou em portugues, nossa ele abriu rapido demais...
<rafaht> luigii1: pois é, abre tudo mais rápido no linux... eu lembro que semana passada esperava horrores pro word abrir... essa semana botei linux como SO principal e vou deixar windows em uma vbox por causa de algumas disciplinas que faço que usam softwares windows-like...
<rafaht> luigii1: eu tô usando o elementary os luna e nossa... inicia tri rápido também... hahaha não acredito que fiquei 1 ano e pouco usando windows direto :/ demorava uns 5 minutos para iniciar meu computador... mesmo limpando e tudo.
<rafaht> luigii1: fora que muita coisa travava... bah.
<luigii1> rafaht: falando em vm, eu tambem gostaria de por ela, para 2 caso... 1 por windows, e outro para treinar linux, sem lascar o principal
<rafaht> luigii1: moleza... eu uso o virtual box desde sempre e recomendo...
<luigii1> rafaht: elementary os luna eh uma distro ou oq ?
<rafaht> luigii1: em vbox, eu tenho sempre 1 pra windows, 1 pra ubuntu server (qdo eu quero testar coisas pra usar no estágio e não quero lascar o server de internet lá) e 1 de bobeira que eu instalo versões betas pra testar...
<luigii1> rafaht: gostei mais do linux pelo fato de num ter que por crack de nada kkkk o office sempre vem pedir pra ativar rs
<rafaht> luigii1: é uma distribuição baseada no ubuntu... http://elementaryos.org/
<rafaht> luigii1: hahaha sim
<luigii1> rafaht: nossa mais todo mundo ta baseado no ubuntu...
<rafaht> luigii1: é que o ubuntu é um dos mais conhecidos/usados/user friendly...
<luigii1> rafaht: entendi, tava vendo o video aqui, bem bacana esse
<rafaht> luigii1: eu tô gostando... hehe
<luigii1> rafaht: um dia vo por na vm pra ver como eh rs.... por enquanto vou ajeitar o principal pra ficar tudo funcional
<luigii1> sabe me dizer como posso renomear somente final de arquivo, pois o linux tem diferenca de letra grande e pequena tipo A a sao diferente ne
<rafaht> luigii1: isso! :p
<rafaht> luigii1: não é só apertar f2 e mover o cursor até o final e mudar o formato? só cuida as letras...
<balaios> luigii1: quer pelo terminal ou modo grafico?
<luigii1> rafaht: entao quero mudar um final de mais de 80 arquivos... mas so quero mudar o final do arquivo...
<rafaht> vish...
<rafaht> essa deixo pros experts, ainda não sou fera com isso hahaha
<luigii1> mais ai eu vou fazer de arquivo por arquivo 1 por 1 eh complicado... rs
<rafaht> sim rs
<luigii1> tudo bem... sem problema, por tem que ter um jeito ue...
<balaios> luigii1: faz pelo terminal usando um curinga renomei tudo de uma vez.
<luigii1> balaios: tem jeito de fazer isso ?
<rafaht> o balaios perguntou se tu queres gráfico ou por terminal
<luigii1> balaios: mostre um exemplo pra mim num fazer cagada rs
<balaios> luigii1: me mande o nome de um do arquivos que quer renomear?
<balaios> Quer só mudar a extensão de todos é?
<luigii1> balaios: sao videos... filme.SRT quero mudar as extensao de todos para .srt
<luigii1> pois o plex so ler a legenda se for com a extensao pequena, se for grande ele num carrega a legenda na tv rs
<x_root> hm... se bem me lembro..
<x_root> seria rename 's/*.SRT/*srt/'
<x_root> procure algo do tipo.. mas use man rename ou rename --help antes..
<x_root> por garantia xD
<luigii1> x_root: sim eu vou fazer um teste numa pasta
<x_root> blz
<luigii1> aee que show instalei o plex pelo terminal, to ficando viciado em terminal rs... melhor que next next do windows kkkk
<x_root> haha é realmente uma mão na roda..
<x_root> espero que o windows passe a instalar tudo pela windows store... seria bem melhor.. =/
<x_root> luigii1, aqui era um link que eu queria achar http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/renaming-multiple-files-at-a-shell-prompt.html
<x_root> ele mostra melhor como usar o rename pra mudar os nomes..
<luigii1> x_root: opa vou olhar ele... so um minuto que um vizinho compro um roteador e me chamou pra instalar... ja volto rsrsrs
<x_root> blz
<rafaht> x_root: mesmo instalando pela win store, ainda vai deixar a desejar, aposto... :X nada ganha da possibilidade de poder instalar tudo digitando no terminal e vai tudo de uma vez, em vez de ir clicando em "instalar", etc.
<x_root> rafaht, sim.. acho o terminal bem melhor que a central de software por exemplo (aqui é lento.. então..)
<x_root> mas acho que isso já vai ajudar mto.. principalmente com os virus, que mtos pegam por instalar de sites como baixaki e outros..
<rafaht> x_root: isso é verdade... tá louco esses instaladores :/
<rafaht> x_root: mas para isso funcionar, a m$$ vai ter que limitar só pela win store... porque duvido que todos vão disponibilizar software se tiver como instalar sem ela...
<rafaht> x_root: fora que alguns ainda vão inserir coisas dentro do que colocarem na win store...
<balaios> luigii1: rename 's/\.SRT/\.srt/' *.SRT
<Felipe__> Qual a versão do ubuntu mais estável?
<x_root> balaios, isso :)
<x_root> 12.04 lts Felipe__
<balaios> Felipe__: 12.04.3 LTS
<Felipe__> ok
<Felipe__> vou procurar para fazer o downdoload
<x_root> tá aqui em 66ºC.. =/
<x_root> no proprio site do Ubuntu tem Felipe__
<x_root> ubuntu.com acho..
<Felipe__> Ok
<Felipe__> vou olhar no site do ubuntu
<Felipe__> com 256 de memoria 12.04.3 LTS é o suficiente
<Felipe__> ou ele roda engasgando
<balaios> Felipe__: Não, é muito pouco.
<balaios> Felipe__: Melhor usar Xubuntu ou até Lubuntu.
<KurtKraut> menos que 1GB de RAM eu sugiro Lubuntu sem pestanejar
<balaios> KurtKraut: Lubuntu ainda não tem versão LTS.
<Felipe__> Qual mais intuitivo o Xubuntu ou Lubuntu?
<KurtKraut> balaios, Tem sim e mesmo que não tenha, qual seria o problema?
<Felipe__> ok
<balaios> KurtKraut: Não tem, instabilidade uma das coisas que ele perguntou.
<Felipe__> Lubuntu neste caso é melhor
<Felipe__> ?
<balaios> KurtKraut: E lubuntu não tem LTS procure se informa antes de sair falando besteira.
<balaios> Felipe__: Lubuntu é o que consome menos memoria.
<KurtKraut> balaios, Wow, o senhor está tão cheio de razão :D
<KurtKraut> balaios, mas vamos lá: nada impede que você baixe o Ubuntu e instale o LXDE e os mesmos pacotes do Lubuntu
<KurtKraut> Em uma versão LTS
<KurtKraut> Eles podem não ter criado a ISO de uma versão LTS, mas todos os pacotes existem nos repositórios da versão LTS
<balaios> KurtKraut: Sabe quais os pacotes são mantidos pela equipe do Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> balaios, e para seu governo, olha o Lubuntu 12.04 aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases#A12.04
<balaios> KurtKraut: The Lubuntu team does not offer a Long term support release (LTS) at this time
<KurtKraut> balaios, os repositórios do Ubuntu e do Lubuntu são os mesmos.
<KurtKraut> Só o fato do cara usar Lubuntu significa que o Firefox dele não vai sofrer as mesmas correçõs do Ubuntu LTS? Claro que não.
<balaios> KurtKraut:  Não sabe quais o pacotes são mantidos pela equipe do Uubuntu.
<KurtKraut> balaios, é exatamente o que estou falando: são os mesmos pacotes.
<balaios> KurtKraut: Isso não diz a respeito disso, Sim do pacote LXde.
<KurtKraut> balaios, aí eu volto a minha pergunta inicial, ser magnânimo: qual o problema?
<KurtKraut> O computador do cara vai explodir se ele não usar LTS?
<balaios> KurtKraut: kkkkkkkkkk serio que falou isso?
<balaios> KurtKraut: Primeira pergunta dele foi qual sistema é mais estavel?
<balaios> KurtKraut: Você recomendaria então a Versão no-LTS?
<balaios> KurtKraut: Leia um pouco sobre as versões LTS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<KurtKraut> balaios, yeap. Tenho máquinas LTS e não LTS em produção, tanto em desktop como em servidor. Não há nenhuma diferença em termos de estabilidade visível entre as duas.
<KurtKraut> Essa paranóia que usar LTS é o mesmo que fazer sexo sem camisinha é um desserviço. Pare de fazer isso.
<balaios> KurtKraut: Entrou na pagina que tem mandei Leia esta parte: "Furthermore, we define the LTS to be"
<x_root> no 13.10 da pra colocar unity 2d?
<x_root> ou um tema mais "leve"?
<balaios> x_root: Por padrão não tem mais opção 2D.
<x_root> =/
<balaios> x_root: Lembro de ter visto um guia de como ativar versão classica no 13.10 mas não lembro onde foi.
<KurtKraut> balaios, Tem nada de "more stable" na página que você citou, divindade.
<balaios> KurtKraut: More Tested: We will shorten the development window and extend the Beta cycle to allow for more testing and bug fixing
<KurtKraut> balaios, mais testado. E mais estável? Não.
<rafaht> KurtKraut: quanto mais testes, mais correções são feitas
<balaios> KurtKraut: Não  não imagina.
<KurtKraut> balaios, são coisas diferentes embora você não compreenda.
<rafaht> KurtKraut: logo, mais estabilidade o sistema tem :)
<rafaht> KurtKraut: algo recém saído do forno tem mais propensão a ter falhas por exemplo
<balaios> Debian então não é estavel por ter um ciclo de teste tão grande.
<balaios> só desperdício  de tempo ficar testando por uns 2 anos
<KurtKraut> balaios, você está entendendo errado como de hábito.
<KurtKraut> balaios, vou repetir de novo, talvez você tenha dificuldade de ler.
<KurtKraut> <KurtKraut> balaios, yeap. Tenho máquinas LTS e não LTS em produção, tanto em desktop como em servidor. Não há nenhuma diferença em termos de estabilidade visível entre as duas.
<balaios> "Essa paran?ia que usar LTS ? o mesmo que fazer sexo sem camisinha ? um desservi?o. Pare de fazer isso."
<KurtKraut> A diferença acaba sendo a versão dos softwares e as features que ele tem.
<balaios> Frase bonita hehe
<KurtKraut> Tenho servidores LTS e servidores que mantenho atualizado a cada release a 6 meses. Não tenho mais problemas com os que atualizo a cada 6 meses.
<balaios> KurtKraut: Isso seria por causa da instabilidade que novas funções tem?
<KurtKraut> Na verdade, tenho problemas com nenhum
<balaios> KurtKraut: você pode não ter problema isso é problema seu, só não queira comprar uma versão LTS com uma não LTS.
<KurtKraut> De onde vocês tiram essa ideia de instabilidade?
<KurtKraut> Por acaso vocês ligam o ubuntu 13.10 e de repente descobrem que todos os arquivos sumiram?
<KurtKraut> O 13.10 de vocês trava exigindo o famoso "desligar no dedo"?
<balaios> KurtKraut: Já conheceu este site magnifico: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<KurtKraut> balaios, nada no mundo é magnífico, só você é :D
<KurtKraut> balaios, e talvez, claro, as versões LTS.
<hggdh> gente, calma. Mas eu estou com o KurtKraut: se sabes o que estás a fazer, não faz muita diferença
<hggdh> e, senão sabes, usar a LTS significa que (havendo interesse) quando chegar a próxima LTS já deves saber o que funciona ou não
<luigii1> voltei... nossa que briga por versao LTS ou no-LTS vish
<balaios> luigii1: hahaha cara é teimoso.
<balaios> luigii1: Até o Tópico do canal recomenda a versão LTS e ele contrariando.
<balaios> luigii1: Conseguiu renomear os arquivos lá?
<luigii1> balaios: vou testar isso agora, tava numa vizinha instalando o roteador, rs
<KurtKraut> balaios, teimoso? Você que é um mal educado.
<balaios> kurtkraut: Achei que eu era magnifico.
<luigii1> balaios: ixe nao tenho acesso a particao ntfs =/
<KurtKraut> balaios, magnificamente mal educado.
<balaios> luigii1: Quando instalou colocou para montar as partições NTFS?
<luigii1> balaios: nao fiz nada disso, nem sabia... achei que ia montar sozinho rs
<balaios> kurtkraut: Você tendo aprendido a lição já me deixara feliz.
<balaios> luigii1: hehe
<KurtKraut> luigii1, o balaios vai te dizer que é porque você não instalou a versão LTS que não funciona
<luigii1> KurtKraut: mais eu tenho a LTS mesmo
<balaios> kurtkraut: Vai dizer que é porque não tem a ultima versão hehehe
<KurtKraut> luigii1, então você está usando um sistema estável, que legal!
<balaios> luigii1: Aqui ensina como montar as partições NTFS: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/01/montando-particoes-automaticamente-no-ubuntu-12-10/
<luigii1> balaios: valeu vou tentar fazer =)
<hggdh> para todos: sugerimos as versões LTS por alguns motivos: (1) para iniciantes, a LTS é mais "facil" de manter-se: suporte por 5 anos, etc, significa que um iniciante em Ubuntu/Linux terá tempo de aprender *antes* de ter que fazer um upgrade;
<hggdh> (2) as versões não LTS só podem fazer upgrades para a próxima versão; não há suporte para upgrades pulando versões
<rssolivei> nem com o distri updates?
<hggdh> nem com. upgrades são suportados de LTS para LTS+1, e (para não LTS) de versão para versão+1
<hggdh> um upgrade de (digamos) versão para versão+2 pode ou não funcionar. Se não funcionar, o problema é do usuário
<balaios> Por que tantas asneiras agora?
<hggdh> mas, é claro, os upgrades são garantidos se APENAS os pacotes oficiais estão instalados. Se temos PPAs, ou -- digamos -- módulos de nVidia direto da nVidia... o problema é do usuário
<hggdh> balaios: segundo aviso: respeite as regras do canal
<balaios> o primeiro motivo é valido para todos.
<balaios> Segundo e falso.
<hggdh> balaios: explique-nos por que é falso, por favor
<balaios> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta
<rssolivei> por isso gosto do arch. ele é rolling release rsrs
<hggdh> rssolivei: uma forma controlada de rolling release está sendo implementada no Ubuntu. Mas, genericamente, RRs não funcionam em grandes (ou complexos) ambientes de produção (quem já tentou upgrades de 5000 sistemas sabe disto)
<luigii1> balaios: fiz aqui, ate para o hd externo, se caso um dia o HD nao tiver na UBS, pode da pane ou nao
<luigii1> balaios: o ntfs-3g ja vem instalado por padrao ou devo instalar ?
<rssolivei> isso não sei, mas no synaptic vc descobre facil rs
<luigii1> rssolivei: valeu pela dica, acabei de ver, e ja tenho instalado
<luigii1> vou reboot pra ser montado as partições
<luigii1> a particao do hd externo nao foi montada, e pediu para mim pular a montagem para poder entrar no sistema =/ mas as outras do HD deu certo
<rssolivei> vc quer que monta no boot ou quando liga o hd luigii1 ?
<luigii1> quero que o hd seja montado quando estiver no sistema e tenha acesso a leitura e gravacao pelo meu usuario
<rssolivei> olha o arquivo /etc/group e vê se seu usuario está no grupo storage
<luigii1> eu fiz o que tava em um site que o balaios me passou, deu certo so com os HD do pc... o externo nao
<rssolivei> tentou atualizar o sistema?
<luigii1> rssolivei: deu certo nao, permisao negada... tentei com sudo, deu comando nao encontrado
<luigii1> ah ja atualizei o sistema tem muito tempo, desde cedo rs
<rssolivei> no termina digita su e ve se vira root
<rssolivei> vai mudar de $ para # no prompt
<rssolivei> seu usuario está como adm ou nomal
<rssolivei> ?
<balaios> luigii1: o HD externo não é motando toda vez que conecta ao pc?
<rssolivei> não
<luigii1> balaios: sim, ele eh montado... mas o plex nao ver ele...
<luigii1> rssolivei: eu nao sei como meu usuario esta como adm ou normal
<luigii1> rssolivei: mas aqui so tem eu como usuario... quando instalei o linux pediu pra criar um usuario, ai fiz e assim foi
<luigii1> acho que eh porque meu usuario nao esta no group storage ne... pois nem foi posivel ver isso
<rssolivei> em configurações tem a opção de usuarios
<rssolivei> dá uma olhada lá
<luigii1> rssolivei: minha conta eh administrador
<rssolivei> no synaptic instala o sudo e o gksu
<luigii1> rssolivei: ja tem sudo e gksu
<rssolivei> blz digita gksu gedit
<rssolivei> ele vai abrir o gedit como adm
<luigii1> ta carregando... carregando... e ta tudo branco
<luigii1> mas sem possibilidade de escrever
<rssolivei> no gedit abra o arquivo /etc/group
<luigii1> rssolivei: sim abriu
<rssolivei> neste arquivo estão listados todos os grupos do sistema e quem faz parte deles
<rssolivei> localiza storage e insira seu usuario, caso não esteja
<rssolivei> no ubuntu não sei se usam o grupo ntfs-3g
<luigii1> ixe nao tem storage la
<luigii1> devo criar?
<rssolivei> pode sim, mas tem comando para isso
<rssolivei> melhor fechar o gedit e usar o terminal
<luigii1> tudo bem
<rssolivei> ah
<rssolivei> esquecemos de ver uma coisa
<rssolivei> digite gksu gedit /etc/sudoers
<luigii1> sim abriu aqui um arquivo
<rssolivei> se não existir insira esta linha no arquivo:
<rssolivei> usuario ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rssolivei> seu usuario
<luigii1> nao tem essa linha que voce disse... mas tem essa aqui : %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<luigii1> esse admin nao seria meu usuario administrador?
<rssolivei> no. é o grupo admin
<rssolivei> repita a linha e coloque seu_usuario ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rssolivei> isso habilitará o sudo para vc
<luigii1> ta bom
<luigii1> pronto
<rssolivei> legal
<rssolivei> salva e fecha o arquivo
<rssolivei> digita sudo su
<luigii1> sim deu certo
<luigii1> ficou um nome root no inicio
<rssolivei> vamos criar o grupo
<rssolivei> groupadd storage
<luigii1> acho que crio, nao falo nada
<rssolivei> gpasswd -a seu_usuario storage
<rssolivei> se não der certo, a última alternativa é mexer no /etc/fstab
<luigii1> Adicionando usuário luigii ao grupo storage
<rssolivei> blz. tenta reiniciar e depois conecta o hc
<luigii1> blz, ja vou deixar ele na usb... afinal ele ja esta la
<luigii1> ja volto e lhe digo o que aconteceu
<rssolivei> good luck
<rssolivei> rs
<luigii1> thanks
<luigii1> rssolivei: nao deu certo... ocorreu um erro enquanto montava /media/Samsung
<luigii1> deu mesmo erro de antes... =/
<rssolivei> eita
<rssolivei> já usou o ntfs-config?
<luigii1> rssolivei: nao
<rssolivei> tenta sudo ntfs-config
<luigii1> sudo: ntfs-config: comando não encontrado
<rssolivei> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<rssolivei> mas não use : depois do sudo
<rssolivei> rs
<luigii1> nao entendi... nao usar depois do sudo... voce diz apenas para instalar mas nao usar eh isso ?
<rssolivei> não digitar ":"
<rssolivei> pensei que tinha usado "sudo:"
<rssolivei> só sudo
<luigii1> ah ta... deu certo aqui
<luigii1> instalado
<rssolivei> entao digita de novo sudo ntfs-config
<luigii1> abriu uma tela dizendo que uma nova particao foi encontrada o meu hd externo samsung rs
<rssolivei> só habilitar o que for necessario
<luigii1> tem uma tela tambem pra mim marcar de ativar escrita a suporte externo... o interno ja veio marcado
<rssolivei> habilita e vê no que dá.
<rssolivei> teoricamente tem que funcionar
<luigii1> rssolivei: nao tem como clicar, eu clico mas nao acontece nada...
<luigii1> tipo clico em OK... e nada acontece oO
<luigii1> cliquei em cancela e ai deu pra marcar as opcoes
<rssolivei> marca, tira o hd e depois liga de novo
<luigii1> rssolivei: fiz isso e deu erro : Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<luigii1> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/SAMSUNG
<luigii1> mount failed
<luigii1> ah outra coisa, eu tinha criado no fstab um /media/Samsung  posso apagar essa linha la ne?
<rssolivei> melhor
<rssolivei> está dando conflito no arquvio do dispositivo no /dev/sdb1
<luigii1> eu apaguei a linha la
<rssolivei> desconecta e conecta o hd
<luigii1> vou tirar o usb... mas tem como remover com seguraça, as vezes eh por isso que deu errado quando coloquei de volta na usb
<luigii1> deu mesmo erro
<rssolivei> não precisa. ele nem montou
<luigii1> montou sim
<luigii1> apareceu um disco do lado direito com um desenho simbolo USB
<rssolivei> mas abre o conteúdo?
<luigii1> sim abre...
<rssolivei> pensei que não montava
<rssolivei> rs
<luigii1> mas depois que tira cabo, e poe de novo que da esse erro ai
<rssolivei> então ele estava montando conforme o fstab, mas não estava funcionando direito
<luigii1> dai eu tenho que fazer o sudo ntfs-config, e desmarcar e marcar novamente pra recarregar ai aparece ele de volta kkkk
<rssolivei> tenta reiniciar e ver se ele monta sozinho, com permissão de escrita
<balaios> ixi que pepino...
<luigii1> rssolivei: ta bom
<rssolivei> se não funcionar usa de novo o ntfs-config
<luigii1> balaios: mas tem que arrumar o pipino rs
<luigii1> ja volto acho que da certo...
<luigii1> o sistema volto bebado kkkk chegou falando que rede com fio esta desconectada sendo que nem tirei o cabo so fiz reboot kkk
<rssolivei> eita
<rssolivei> coisas do ubuntu
<luigii1> sim maluco mesmo por isso demorei voltar....
<luigii1> rssolivei: caso resolvido o hd externo montou e leu os arquivos 100%
<rssolivei> aí sim
<rssolivei> rs
<rssolivei> tenta criar uma pasta
<luigii1> rssolivei: blz vou la tentar criar com o mouse, pois no terminal nao sei chegar no hd externo ainda... mas sei criar pasta pelo terminal rs
<luigii1> deu certo... criei pasta... e apaguei com telado kkk finalmente
<rssolivei> só no mouse serve
<rssolivei> aí muleke
<rssolivei> kkk
<luigii1> ate o plex leu o hd dessa vez... agora vejo filme iurul
<luigii1> mas tava vendo que o plex tem como transmitir da tv para internet... tipo qualquer pessoa online poderia assitir o que eu tiver compartilhando
<luigii1> dai como primeiro teste to pensando em transmitir a luta do canal combate hoje rsrs sera que da certo ?
<rssolivei> ah, vc perguntou como faz para desmontar o hd em segurança
<luigii1> rssolivei: sim perguntei rs
<rssolivei> vc só precisa clicar com o botão direito nele no gerenciador de arquvio e selecionar desmontar ou ejetar
<luigii1> sim acabei de testar... agora dá certo... mas tem uma opcao remover com segurança
<luigii1> balaios: hey lembra aquele negocio de renomear, agora que vou testar... pois as legendas estavam no hd externo, agora que ele ler... vou testar
<luigii1> balaios: mas nao tem como eu pegar o codigo que voce me passou, pois o terminal nao mostra as conversa anterior... tipo nao tem como subir a tela
<luigii1> balaios: me passa de novo caso seja possivel ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rssolivei> salve
<balaios> luigii1: Você muda para pasta onde esta os arquivos com cd
<luigii1> nossa a net ficou ruim agora... toda hora mostra esse negocio de rede cabo desconectada... o cabo ta queto na dele la ue
<balaios> depois rename 's/\.SRT/\.srt/' *.SRT
<luigii1> balaios: opa vou testar
<luigii1> balaios: o problema eh que nao sei chamar o hd externo pelo terminal... seria /media/SAMSUNG ?
<luigii1> sim isso mesmo conseguir
<balaios> luigii1: Ficando fera já
<luigii1> balaios: hehehe... vamos ver se o codigo funciona
<luigii1> balaios: salvou a patria hein... ia ficar horas mudando 1 por 1... coisa que graças a voce foi feita em 1seg kkkkkk
<luigii1> agora sim o plex ler todas legendas...
<luigii1> so tenho uma missao, quero transmitir a luta de hoje do canal combate ao vivo... para web... tipo voce ou qualquer pessoa pode assistir, como faz isso no linux
<balaios> luigii1: Isso com placa de captura?
<balaios> luigii1: eu vou para o bar ver a luta mamado heheh
<luigii1> balaios: ah sim... entendo, nao tenho placa de captura...
<balaios> luigii1: Como pretende fazer usar uma webcam filmando sua TV?
<balaios> luigii1: ou tem acesso algum canal de luta pelo computador?
<luigii1> eu tenho a tv, ne... tem wi-fi nela... achei que dava para passar da tv para web
<balaios> luigii1: Você fazia isso no windows?
<luigii1> pela webcam fica feio... como as pessoas faz pela net?
<luigii1> balaios: no windows nunca tentei
<luigii1> mas quando tinha net ruim... eu assistia online... mas sempre trava... dai agora que tenho net bala... quero por online oq tiver passando na minha tv para internet
<balaios> luigii1: Nunca mexi com isso mas acredito que eles tenha placa de caputra, onde recebem o sinal da tv no PC e transmitem a tv pela internet.
<luigii1> balaios: entao vou ver se compro uma depois... pois do pc para tv ja funciona... agora quero fazer ao contrario
<luigii1> da tv pro pc  rs
<luigii1> mas tudo bem... ja que num dá... achei que dava pra fazer por rede rs...
<balaios> luigii1: Eu não sei se da não tenho experiencia nisso, pesquisa na net se tiver como vai ter algum texto falando sobre isso.
<luigii1> balaios: na net eu so vejo do pc para tv smart
<luigii1> mas vou ficar procurando...
<luigii1> balaios, rssolivei valeu pela ajuda por ate este momento... agora vou assistir um filme, enquanto faço mais download kkkk ubuntu ta rodando 100% thanks!!
<balaios> luigii1: Opa tranquilo, bom filme.
<luigii1> balaios: obrigado... ahhh lembrei... falto o relogio kkkk esqueceu quero um grande tipo aquele lembra?
<balaios> luigii1: Sim, me esqueci ainda não hehe
<balaios> luigii1: Depois vamos achar uma solução.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<baixotu_> boa noite
<baixotu_> estou usando o Lubuntu 13.10 em meu Netbook
<baixotu_> alguma dica de firewall?
<astroo-> ola
<baixotu_> em Osasco - SP
<baixotu> boa tarde
<baixotu> alguém conhece uma boa configuração de firewall para Lubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
<baixotu> beleza
<rssolivei> tem o fire starter, ou algo assim
<rssolivei> bem simples de usar
<xGrind> alguem sabe se é verdade que a Microsoft comprou a mozilla?
<xGrind> http://www.mozillachile.cl/blog/2013/12/28/ultima-hora-microsoft-compra-mozilla-en-una-cifra-desconocida/
<astroo-> na net nao acho nada
<astroo-> mas a mafia da M$ ja fez a destruiçao do skype a tentaçao deve ser muita no minimo
<xGrind> se comprar a Opera até q vai, mas mozilla nao
<xGrind> firefox é bem melhor que chrome
<pairossi> Salve .... como vao todos?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<pairossi> bao dimais... mais fascero que criança no circo...
<xGrind> astroo-, nem no planet da mozilla diz isso, nem blog. quero ver se sai alguma coisa amanha, pq essa noticia saiu hj no blog da mozilla do chile
<pairossi> me digam uma coisa: estou logando no irc via mozilla e todas as vezes o server diz que minha senha está errada... como posso setar uma nova senha?
<rssolivei> cara se vc não lembra qual era a senha anterior, tem que procurar um tipo moderador do irc para resetar
<pairossi> eu lembro a senha... uso a mesma no UbuntuOne...
<pairossi> la dá certo
<pairossi> no chat nao
<rssolivei> Digite "/msg nickserv set password newpassword" sem as aspas, substituindo newpassword por sua senha nova.
<rssolivei> mas tem que identificar primeiro
<pairossi> pois é... intonce nao da
<pairossi> preciso que o gestor do canal reset a senha para mim...
<pairossi> outra coisa que está me deixando maluco: como poderia criar um driver para uma plotter da hp?
<pairossi> o hplip nao tem driver para minha t520 da hp
<rssolivei> http://jcsuporte.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/recuperar-senha-do-irc-freenode/
<pairossi> valeu rssolivei
<mamachello> o mouse fica piscando na aplicação
<mamachello> ou seja não consigo ver direito, ele alguem poderia me ajudar e outra coisa e para instalar o skype no ubuntu 13.10
<hggdh> pairossi: apenas o suporte da freenode pode resetar senhas
<hggdh> pairossi: #freenode, em Ingles
<pairossi> sim hggdh , rssolivei já me enviou o link
<pairossi> tks
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem ;) ?
<mamachello> oi tudo bem amigos
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> blza :) , como vai vc ?
<astroo-> mirqui mamachello  tudo e voces?
<mirqui> oi astro , aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mamachello> bem obrigado comecei a usar o ubuntu hj e gostaria de saber se alguem sabe porque fica piscando o mouse estou usando monitor no note e cabo hdmi
<mirqui> muose piscando , cursor , é isso ?
<mamachello> isso dentro da aplicação eu não consigo ver aonde esta o mouse so fora, exemplo estou no croome nao consigo ver ou dentro de uma pasta
<mamachello> ai quando vou para area de trabalho fica normal estou usando ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> não sei te dizer cara
<mamachello> certo e para instalar o skype vc sabe?
<mirqui> haa , pode ser erro no chrome
<mirqui> vai nacentral de programas
<mirqui> digita skype
<mirqui> mas tbm tem o skype pelo navegador , conhece ?
<mamachello> nao aparece nada
<mirqui> na central de programas ?
<mamachello> não conheço pelo navegador
<mirqui> espera
<rssolivei> baixa o skype do site oficial e instala  o pacote deb
<mamachello> sim digito e skype e nao aparece nada tem outras opções mais skype nao
<rssolivei> deu pau no skype do repositorio do fedora e fiz isso e agora está redondo
<pairossi> la mirqui ola mamachello
<pairossi> mamachello: qual a versao do seu ubuntu?
<mamachello> 13,10
<mirqui> vc tem uma conta skype ?
<mamachello> sim
<mirqui> https://login.skype.com/login
<mirqui> vê se da para entrar on line
<mirqui> não achoi que não da
<mirqui> https://plus.im/
<mirqui> esse tem skype on line
<mirqui> o ubuntu 13.10 tem dificuldade com o skype
<mamachello> muito obrigado vou tentar
<mirqui> :) de nada , boa sorte
<pairossi> mamachello: voce está com dois problemas? um é o mouse sumindo nas janelas e o outro e que nao instala o skipe? é isso?
<pairossi> mamachello: dá uma olhada http://www.ehow.com.br/reinstale-drivers-mouse-usb-ubuntu-como_3242/
<pairossi> com o 13.10 aconteceu de sumir o ponteiro do mouse depois de alguma das atualizações
<legilson> existe um controle  de consumo de banda gravado em algum local e que é enviado as operadoras de banda larga?
<pairossi> mirqui: recomendei para o mamachello este link (http://www.ehow.com.br/reinstale-drivers-mouse-usb-ubuntu-como_3242/) pois em alguns casos de atualiação do 13.10 o mouse desaparece...
<mirqui> deu problema no chrome reinstala ele
<mirqui> drives são difíceis de instalar
<legilson> sudo apt-get install
<mirqui> oi rossi , pensei que fosse o outro
<mirqui> e nem sempre dão certo
<mirqui> dependendo do nivel que ele conhece linux ubuntu
<mirqui> fica difícil aconselhar algo tão complexo
<pairossi> certo
<mirqui> bom , é só uma opinião
<pairossi> entendo perfeitamente
<mirqui> como conheço ubuntu a 1 ano , ainda estou engatinhando nesta área
<pairossi> realmente as configurações sao mais tecnicas e precisam de conhecimento
<mirqui> tenho um live cd
<mirqui> deu problema sério
<pairossi> mas sao estes bugs que tornam nossos conhecimentos de linux maiores
<mirqui> gravo em cd , pendrive e formato
<mirqui> ahaha sou do tempo do windows
<mirqui> ainda estou na desintoxicação :)
<pairossi> e eu do DOS kkkkkkkk dinossauro...
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-29
<mirqui> haa é do dos , basic ?
<pairossi> sempre simpatizei com o linux, mas foi em novembro que radicalizei
<pairossi> na verdade ainda preciso do windows para CAD
<mirqui> abandonasse o windows ?
<pairossi> quase que por completo
<mirqui> minha mãe prefere o windows
<pairossi> é que o windows é pao de forma
<mirqui> eu estou tentando explorar o linux
<mirqui> meu primeiro pc ligava na tv
<pairossi> acabo de comprar um note pra minha filha e de cara pedi reembolso do win8 e instalei o 12.04 lts
<mirqui> então tinha que programar para ter o programa
<pairossi> msx?
<mirqui> cp 400 collor 2
<pairossi> eu aprendi basic no tk90x
<mirqui> msx era um amigo meu que tinha
<mirqui> haaa conheço , um pretinho
<pairossi> pois é... tinha um similar da sharp, mas nao lembro o nome
<pairossi> isso... teclado de chiclete
<mirqui> da charp era expert
<mirqui> mas era bem completo
<pairossi> ISSO!!! kkkkk
<mirqui> era mistira de game com pc
<pairossi> isso
<pairossi> tinha de programar e depois salvar em cassete
<mirqui> sim muito fiz isto :)
<pairossi> kkkk
<pairossi> valeu mirqui , tenho de ir nessa...
<mirqui> tenho um gravador que não da som , só grava k7
<mirqui> blza , boa noite ;)
<pairossi> galera, desejo a todos um feliz 2014
<mirqui> igualmente ;)
<pairossi> mirqui: vamos tratar destas belezuras uma outra ora... sao lembramças felizes
<pairossi> fui
<mirqui> muito legal , até :)
<legilson> e por falar em velharia aprendi a programar basic em um tk80
<legilson> depois comprei um cp500
<legilson> depois um pc-xt
<mirqui> ahaha muito massa tbm , um bagulhão :)
<mirqui> 286 ?
<legilson> comisso
<legilson> um pc-xt 286 com um gigantesco hd de 20
<legilson> é enorme
<mirqui> drive de 5, polegadas ?
<legilson> depois aprendo a programar cobol, clipper, pascal, c clipper dbase
<legilson> todas essas coisas
<legilson> isso
<mirqui> cobol numca aprendi
<legilson> o disketão
<mirqui> as outras linguagens sim
<mirqui> ahaha entãoooooooo
<mirqui> vc é do tempo do donatelo :)
<legilson> e no Brasil não encontravamos os diskets de 5/1/4
<legilson> e ai tinha uma galera que buscava no paraguai
<mirqui> peguei um pc infectado , estragou todo o trabalho da semana de aula :)
<mirqui> eu comprava no curso mesmo
<mirqui> e em livrarias
<legilson> e na epoca dos appe II tinha um programa chamado Lochismit algo assim
<legilson> que utilisavamos para alterar programas
<mirqui> apple 2 um colega meu tinha um
<legilson> colocar legendas em portugues
<mirqui> era o genérico da apple
<legilson> era o da Spectrum
<mirqui> não , tinha o spetrum xz
<mirqui> mas os apple 2 era o genérico da apple
<legilson> ai depois de muito sofrer com o windows
<legilson> passei a utilisar o OS2/warp
<legilson> e na sequencia Linux
<mirqui> vc chegou a conhecer a revista imput ?
<mirqui> input
<legilson> já faz mais de 15 anos
<legilson> sim
<legilson> input
<mirqui> tinha todos os fascículos
<legilson> eu morava em pinheiros
<legilson> e tinha uma banca de resvista na esquina de casa
<legilson> quando chegava revistas
<legilson> o Jornaleiro já enviava para mim
<mirqui> era da hora , tinha mais de 6 linguagens
<mirqui> prológica
<mirqui> apple
<mirqui> xz spetrum
<legilson> prologica utilizava o cpm
<mirqui> tk 80
<legilson> era uma coisa parecida com o MS DOS
<mirqui> um momento , já volto :)
<legilson> blz
<mirqui> sim era o dos
<astroo-> legilson  privado
<mirqui> pa , voltei :)
<Ricardo__> pow ms dos era foda
<Ricardo__> nunca dava pau ahahah
<Ricardo__> revista input
<Ricardo__> meu pai comprava
<Ricardo__> tinha uns apple spectrum msx
<Ricardo__> digitar mil linhas de comandos em basic
<ctx> nossa, isso faz tempo
<ctx> rsrs
<had> boa noite! gente, instalei o ubuntu ontem, hoje percebi que ele roda tranquilo no pc, mas quando abro qualquer vídeo o uso de cpu fica muito alto (o mais estranho é o uso de cpu em 100% e o note frio). Gostaria de saber qual a possível causa do problema? pc simples 2x 1.1ghz 4 gb video readeon hd 7290
<rssolivei> deve ser a aceleração 3d do uniyt
<astroo-> ola
<rssolivei> salve
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> re ola
<mirqui> oi :)
<hugoalmeida_eng> Pergunta: pra instalar o ubuntu no lugar do windows no c:, formatando-o, onde encontro um tutorial? (sou noob totalmente). Obrigado
<hugoalmeida> boa noite. tem alguém que possa me dar alguma dica sobre a instalação do ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possicel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> possivel
<hugoalmeida> falae astroo
<hugoalmeida> talvez você mesmo me ajude, é coisa àtoa
<hugoalmeida> quero deixar de usar windows, dizem que linux é difícil mexer. é verdade isso? ou qualquer ser humano pode usá-lo sem maiores problemas?
<astroo-> nao sie
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> ve o privado
<oparango> oi
<oparango> alguem ai ??
<hugoalmeida> oparango
<hugoalmeida> eu sim
<oparango> me tira uma duvida ?
<astroo-> oparango  ola eu sempre
<oparango> me tira uma duvida ?
<hugoalmeida> se eu puder mano
<oparango> posso instalar jogos nesse sistema operacional ?
<oparango> tipo warface , crossfire ?
<astroo-> sim alguns
<oparango> gta
<astroo-> mas nao ando a par quais
<oparango> sera que crossfire ?
<hugoalmeida> não sei te responder mano
<hugoalmeida> procuro algum OS que não tenha espião
<hugoalmeida> sobre jogos, não sei. Não jogo
<oparango> ok
<oparango> entao vlw
<astroo-> vou tentar achar quais
<oparango> ok
<astroo-> http://steamdb.info/linux/
<astroo-> acho que e isso
<oparango> nao tem o meu aqui
<astroo-> https://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<oparango> oq e isso ?
<ioda> ow
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> informaçao sobre muitos jogos em linux
<ioda> queria saber como colocar um programa nos comandos da shell
<oparango> vlw
<ioda> tipo tenho mtos programas q tenho q ficar navegando ate a pasta na shell e depois digitar python+nome do programa
<astroo-> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/   ve isso para jogos
<oparango> tchau , vlw a todos que ne ajudaram ...
<astroo-> ioda  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ioda> ok
<gnew> Alguem sabe como faço para tirar meu ip no WHO do irc?
<astroo-> tor pode ser 1 hipotese no freenode
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao sei o que e o WHO
<gnew> vlw! estou a pesquisar
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> boa noite galerinha do bem???
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> eu estou migrando o meu servidor de windows 2008 para linux pois eu percebi que em linux ele é mais rápido ao ponto do sistema ficar muito estável...
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> mas qual versão utilizar???
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> ai vem a duvida??
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> a versão 10.13 esta estável como dizem???
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> ops 13.10
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> Valeu galera!!
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> Estamos todos agradecidos com a atenção...
<JuNiNhOdAnEt> (Y)
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<rssolivei> salve
<luigii1> bom dia pessoal, liguei o pc hoje, e assim que entrou no sistema apareceu uma mensagem : O sistema detectou um problema no aplicativo, e pergunta se quero relatar...
<luigii1> mas nao me diz que aplicativo teve o erro, como posso olhar isso ?
<rssolivei> selecina relatar e ele mostrat
<rssolivei> mostrará detalhes
<luigii1> ele disse um monte de erros, mas ta assim: O aplicativo ferramenta de configuracao NTFS foi fechado inesperadamente. abaixo tem uma lista de coisas
<rssolivei> bem, vc vai ter que fuçar nos logs de sistema então
<rssolivei> tem que ver onde o ubuntu salva
<luigii1> rssolivei: eu nao sei onde ele salva esses logs...tarefa complicada hoje rs
<luigii1> rssolivei: fiz reboot e o erro nao voltou, entao foi resolvido ?
<rssolivei> provavelmente
<rssolivei> quanto tempo vc usa ubuntu?
<luigii1> a poucos dias hehehe
<luigii1> vim do Windows7 pro Ubuntu rs
<rssolivei> então vc tem que se acostumar com isso no ubuntu. ela é uma distro bem facil de usar, mas sempre tem uns bugs
<rssolivei> nada que danifique o sistema, mas incomoda
<rssolivei> eu sempre brinco quando alguém diz que alguma versão do ubuntu está estável
<rssolivei> rsrs
<luigii1> sim mas com o tempo vou aprendendo... ontem fiz muita coisa com o terminal rs e achei melhor do que o next next do windows kkk
<rssolivei> sim, sem dúvida
<rssolivei> eu sempre digo: linux é igual sorvete. tem diversos sabores e vc tem que experimentar até achar seus favoritos
<luigii1> eu so acho uma coisa estranha... no windows o hd parece que trabalha mais, no linux o pc ta mais silencioso eh assim mesmo?
<luigii1> eu gostei desse ubuntu, mais o primeiro que instalei foi linuxmint16...
<rssolivei> sim
<rssolivei> devido sistema de arquivos
<luigii1> eh vi que no linux tem varias pasta pra cada coisa... mais ainda nao li sobre o que eh cada uma.... tipo var, etc, entre outras
<rssolivei> leia o guia foca
<rssolivei> primeiro passo para conhecer o linux de verdade
<luigii1> blz vou procurar no google sobre guia foca...
<rssolivei> luigii1, eu sempre usei o fedora, minha favorita. mas uso mais mesmo o arch linux
<rssolivei> tenho as duas em dual boot
<luigii1> rssolivei: ah mais voce ja eh craque pra ter como controlar duas hehehe...
<luigii1> e essas duas sao baseada em ubuntu tambem ou nao ?
<rssolivei> não. o ubuntu é um derivado do debian
<rssolivei> fedora vem do red hat
<rssolivei> o arch usa a filosofia kiss
<rssolivei> rs
<rssolivei> do crux se não me engano
<luigii1> vish essas devem ser mais complicada, tava olhando no google, imagem desses... eh quase igual so muda a cor parece
<rssolivei> entenda uma coisa. no linux vc pode usar o gerenciador grafico que quiser
<rssolivei> depois pesquisa sobre isso
<rssolivei> o fedora é tão simples quanto o ubuntu, só que para mim muito mais organizado
<luigii1> gerenciador grafico eh tipo xfce, unity isso?
<chouga> rssolivei-> Em que aspecto por exemplo?
<rssolivei> o ubuntu ussa o unity como gerenciador grafico. o fedora tem por padrão o gnome, mas vc pode usa o kde, xfce ou o lxdm
<luigii1> rssolivei: desse aqui eu nao gostei, imitar windows lol  http://screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en/scrn/67000/67885/fedora-transformation-pack-16.jpg
<luigii1> rssolivei: mais instalar todos eles vai deixar a maquina pesada, mesmo entrando em apenas 1 deles ?
<rssolivei> na arquitetura, nos menus. embora hoje com esses novos gerenciadores (leia-se gnome) isso queima minha lingua
<rssolivei> rsrs
<chouga> rssolivei-> Na verdade o Ubuntu também usa o Gnome, o Unity é apenas veio para substituir uma parte das camadas do Gnome, chamada de Gnome Shell.
<rssolivei> luigii1, não fica pesado, apesar de vc perder espaço no hd. mas vai de gosto
<rssolivei> rs
<luigii1> ah bom entao posso testar todas e a que mais gostar, eu fico e o resto posso remover ne
<chouga> rbelem-> *o Unity veio apenas
<rssolivei> sim, e não gosto le. o novo gnome 3.10 ficou muito bom
<rssolivei> gosto dele
<chouga> rssolivei-> Como assim na arquitetura?
<rssolivei> rs
<chouga> rssolivei-> Obs: O Gnome não é um gerenciador gráfico e sim um ambiente gráfico completo.
<rssolivei> o fedora matém o padrão dos diretorios e configurações, com algumas exceções. no ubuntu, até onde acompanhei, eles usam caminhos diferentes. tive algumas dificuldade em alterar algumas coisas e o caminho era tudo diferene
<rssolivei> rs
<rssolivei> isso, abiente
<rssolivei> essa era a palavra que estava procurando
<rssolivei> rs
<chouga> rssolivei-> "o fedora matém o padrão dos diretorios e configurações". Em que aspecto?
<rssolivei> quem vem do ruindows acha que as distros são iguais devido ao ambiente gráfico, mas são diferentes entre si
<chouga> rssolivei-> Verdade.
<rssolivei> eu sempre gostei do fedora. aprendi a mexer em linux com o conectiva e red hat 4.2 (curso). depois fiquei no fedora por um tempo
<rssolivei> usei muito o kurumim e o ubuntu
<rssolivei> luigii1, vc pode testar muitas distros via livecd ou usb
<luigii1> rssolivei: eu tambem ja vi kurumin 7 a anos atraz era muito massa, mas isso porque tava em um pc antigo meu.... ai tirou e coloco windows98 kkkk
<luigii1> sim, eu faço download e instalo via usb, acho mais pratico, pois em cd queima e num funciona...
<luigii1> tava olhando fedora no site oficial, que encontrei no google... vi que o red hat eh pago ne... mais pra empresa
<luigii1> tambem tava olhando uma lista de ambiente grafico e achei um estranho Razor-qt, voce conhece?
<rssolivei> de nome. era um projeto e não sei como ficou. ele usa o qt como base. o mesmo do kde
<rssolivei> o gnome, unity, xfce (por enquanto) usam gtk
<luigii1> nossa tem muitas distro, achei um site onde tem um ranking de distro, impossivel pra mim testar todas kkkkk
<rssolivei> é o distrowatch
<rssolivei> rs
<rssolivei> tem muita coisa lá e não conheço a maioria
<luigii1> rssolivei: minha net sempre caindo que paia... nao deveria cair.. vou ligar pra reclamar... ja viu net de fibra optica cair tanto assim ?
<rssolivei> é estranho mesmo
<chouga> luigii1-> http://www.reclameaqui.com.br/
<luigii1> ah sim esse site eu conheco rs
<rssolivei> se ficar frequente, abre uma ocorrencia na anatel. as operadoras piram
<luigii1> eh isso que vou fazer... pois pagar caro por ela... e ainda ficar caindo... ate porque me vendeu por 40mb ne... dai o tecnico veio instalar... e disse que 40mb ia ficar caindo, e tinha que reduzir pra 20mb... dai mesmo com 20mb ta caindo...
<luigii1> reclamei no tel.. em 24h vem o tal tecnico resolver o cai cai da net... vamos ver se resolve... senao eh anatel e procon!
<luigii1> quem me diz a diferença do kde-standard para o full ?
<ioda> sei nao man
<rssolivei> deve ser a quantidade de pacotes
<luigii1> mas posso usar o standard inves do full ?
<rssolivei> nunca curti o  kde
<ioda> eu tambem nunka curti
<luigii1> rssolivei: pensei em colocar pra testar como eh... se da muita diferenca para o unity
<ioda> unity e o melhor q tem
<luigii1> ixee o kde eh ruim entao, 2 votos negativo pra ele oO
<ioda> de kde ja basta o windows
<luigii1> ioda: verdade parece com windows kkkk
<rssolivei> não existe melhor ou pior. existe aquele que atende suas necessidades
<rssolivei> também nunca curti o unity
<rssolivei> mas cada um tem um gosto
<ioda> vai de cada um ne
<rssolivei> tem que testar por um tempo e ver no que dá
<rssolivei> eu sempre gostei do gnome 2.0, que hoje é o mate
<rssolivei> no ubuntu ainda tem a opção do gnome-classic
<rssolivei> ?
<ioda> ow tenho varios programas no meu pc mas pra executalos tenho que abrir o terminal e digitar o caminho da pasta e o programa!
<ioda> alguem sabe como criar um comando para abrir rápido
<ioda> ainda em o gnome-classic sim
<ioda> tem*
<rssolivei> cria um script e coloca no /usr/sbin
<luigii1> opa gostaria de testar esse gnome-classi como instala ele sudo apt-get install gnome-classic?
<ioda> acho q eh esse comando msm luigiil
<luigii1> serio que cagada minha... vo testar
<luigii1> nao deu.. .nao encontrou esse pacote... entao num eh assim =/ errei kkkk
<ioda> kkkk
<ioda> qual linux voce esta usando
<ioda> ?
<rssolivei> luigii1, faz logoff e na tela de login vc escolhe a sessão que quer usar
<luigii1> eu instalei xubuntu, mas ai removi o xfce porque ele veio puro sem menu etc... ai coloquei unity...
<rssolivei> xiiiii
<luigii1> rssolivei: mas so tenho unity instalado
<rssolivei> sei não
<rssolivei> melhor instalr o ubuntu então
<luigii1> rssolivei: ah mais agora ja tenho tudo configurado rs... vou formatar pra por ubuntu... ai me quebra
<luigii1> achei um site com todos ambiente grafico, mostrando como instala, e encontrei o gnome classic aeee
<luigii1> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/nao-desinstale-o-ubuntu-apenas-mude-a-interface/
<ioda> boa cara
<luigii1> vou instalar alguns e testar rs
<luigii1> quem sabe gosto de um ambiente amigavel... to encucado com esse relogio pequeno do unity... quero um grande kkk
<luigii1> ah que tenso todos deles vem com relogio pequeno, como que tem gente com relogio enorme na area de trabalho, usa algum programa ou plugin sei la
<rssolivei> usam docks
<rssolivei> tem o conky, screenlets, cairo dock
<ioda> eu prefiro o cairo dock
<ioda> mas acaba esquentando o meu amd em 100ºC
<ioda> kkkk
<c0n3x40l1vr3> bom dia..como descriptografo esse md5 f496b34f3d904608ab1f547264d20a46 no ubuntu 12.04?
<rssolivei> descriptografar??
<ioda> eita
<rssolivei> isso é um verificador de legitimidade
<ioda> vai hackear a nasa fin
<ioda> calma ai
<ioda> kk
<ioda> ow eu nao gosto do menu do ubuntu
<ioda> tipo ele eh meio pesado sabe?!
<ioda> qria instalar aql q separas os programas por tema
<ioda> alguem tem uma ideia ai
<rssolivei> o gnome shell tem extensões e uma dela s é esse menu
<rssolivei> não se se rola no unity
<ioda> ja coloquei aql do cairo dock
<ioda> mas meu pc fica lento
<ioda> ainda mais quando estou usando o aircrack-ng
<ioda> kkk
<rssolivei> tenta no gonome classic
<rssolivei> unity muito pesado
<c0n3x40l1vr3> havia um comando que eu usava para criptografar em md5 algo parecido como grep | md5 naum me lembro
<c0n3x40l1vr3> agora se naum vai ajudar então fika na sua
<ioda> ow desculpa ai cara
<ioda> so tava tbrincando
<c0n3x40l1vr3> ok
<c0n3x40l1vr3> to sabendo
<c0n3x40l1vr3> eu tbm...kkk
<ioda> tipo eu nunka ouvi falar em descriptografar o md5
<c0n3x40l1vr3> vc ja usou o sqlmap?
<ioda> mas vc ja viu algum descriptografado?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> aí q tá
<c0n3x40l1vr3> eu usava esse comando mas naum me lembro mais
<ioda> esse md5 eh tipo um qrcode por extenso
<rssolivei> o goolge sabe, com certeza
<rssolivei> rs
<ioda> tipo um endereço de bitcoin ou litcoin
<rssolivei> e pelo que sei, é um algoritmo para verificação de integridade
<rssolivei> bem, vou nessa.
<rssolivei> fui
<c0n3x40l1vr3> o goolge ta fora do ar
<ioda> pq?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> so estava brincando com <rssolivei> q digitou errado goolge
<ioda> kkk
<roht> google ... :-)
<luigii1> nossa pessoal, tava instalando uns ambiente grafico quando a net caiu... e o tecnico chegou aqui em casa para ver porque tava caindo...
<luigii1> dai fiz reboot, e o sistema nao carrega... tenho que entrar em modo texto e fazer startx, o unity nao carrega tudo =/
<luigii2> errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to x server, aparece isso apos startx
<luigii1> boa tarde pessoal como faço para instalar a minha impressora ip1300 canon
<BIbi___> Boa tarde gente!!! Estou con dificuldade para criar um cd de boot. Baixei o  ubuntu 13.10 (2 vezes de sites diferentes) e não acho o arquivo iso. como faço?
<luigii1> BIbi___: voce baixou pelo windows?
<xGrind> BIbi___, se baixou o ubuntu, vc baixou a .iso
<BIbi___> luigii1 sim
<luigii1> BIbi___: entao deve esta em Meus Documentos, dentro da pasta Download... qual navegador voce usou?
<BIbi___> <xGrind> Mas não achei
<xGrind> BIbi___, de onde vc baixou o ubuntu?
<luigii1> BIbi___: para procurar clica em pesquisa, e nele escreva .iso e  manda procurar
<BIbi___> <luigii1> chrome
<BIbi___> <luigii1> já fiz isso
<luigii1> BIbi___: entao creio que esteja na pasta Download mesmo
<luigii1> BIbi___: ah suspeito que voce baixou o torrent entao rs
<BIbi___> <xGrind> Daqui http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<BIbi___> <luigii1> exatamente
<xGrind> BIbi___, tenta digitar isso no prompt de comando: dir /w *.iso
<luigii1> BIbi___: entao, mas voce tem o programa de baixar torrents... tipo utorrent ?
<luigii1> porque depois de baixar o arquivo torrent, voce tem que abrir o utorrent e baixar por la
<luigii1> para obter a .ISO
<BIbi___> <luigii1>  como assim?
<luigii1> BIbi___: ue so baixar o .torrent nao significa que voce baixou a .ISO
<BIbi___> <xGrind> aparece arquivo não encontrado
<xGrind> eu nao lembro o comando no windows kk
<luigii1> xGrind: ela so baixou o arquivo torrent, ainda nem uso o programa pra puxar a .iso rs
<xGrind> entao é isso
<luigii1> sim claro
<xGrind> luigii1, acostumei com linux, nem lembro os comandos de windows mis
<luigii1> BIbi___: instala o utorrent ai no seu pc
<xGrind> mais
<luigii1> xGrind: ainda lembro rs...
<BIbi___> <luigii1> tem jeito pelo bittorrent não?
<xGrind> tem
<luigii1> sim tambem
<BIbi___> então como faz?
<luigii1> eh que eu usava o utorrent, ao menos comigo o download era rapido
<luigii1> clica com botao direito no arquivo torrent que voce baixou e manda abrir com bitorrent
<luigii1> simples... depois escolhe onde salvar e manda bala... aguarde com um cafe o linux chegar rs
<BIbi___> <luigii1> pronto
<luigii1> BIbi___: esta baixando agora?
<BIbi___> <luigii1>Só que o problema é já baixei
<BIbi___> aí vem em um arquivo .rar
<BIbi___> depois de extrair é que eu não acho a iso
<luigii1> BIbi___: nao... ele esta em .iso mesmo... acontece que, voce deve ter winrar, ai ele fica como arquivo .rar... creio ser isso
<xGrind> BIbi___, nao precisa extrair
<xGrind> se vc baixou do ubuntu-br.org, é iso
<xGrind> só gravar no pendrive usando unetbootin
<luigii1> isso muito melhor assim... nada de cd kkkk
<BIbi___> vou tentar aqui
<luigii1> BIbi___: boa sorte xD
<BIbi___> <luigii1> obrigada
<luigii1> BIbi___: de nada =)
<BIbi___> <luigii1><xGrind>vou tentar a formatação agora. Muito Obrigada!!!
<luigii1> BIbi___: isso ae, manda bala =)
<BIbi___> <luigii1> voltarei para dar retorno
<luigii1> alguem tem a impressora ip1300 canon no linux ?
<Ariane> Boa Tarde
<Ariane> Gente estou com um probleminha
<Ariane> Como eu faço para conectar o meu notebook na TV?
<luigii1> Ariane: vai conectar o notebook na tv para ver filmes?
<Ariane> na verdade aulas
<Ariane> aulas do youtube
<luigii1> certo, mais voce baixou os videos ou vai ver direto pelo youtube ?
<Ariane> direto do youtube.
<luigii1> Ariane: ta usando hdmi ?
<Ariane> sim mas a tv fica a mensagem sem sinal
<luigii1> ja olhou as configuraçoes do monitor no seu linux ?
<Ariane> sim
<manuella> oi
<manuella> Alguem pode ajudar
<manuella> na instalação da placa de video
<luigii1> manuella: qual placa de video ?
<manuella> ATI / AMD
<luigii1> manuella: desculpe nunca instalei placa de video ati/amd... apenas nvidia... mas talvez seja a mesma coisa... melhor esperar quem sabe com a ati...
<manuella> ati amd proprietary fclrx
<manuella> ok
<manuella> ativei o drivers adcionais
<MarconM> manuella: basicamente é tudo a mesma coisa .. as da nvidia tem o arquivo .sh ou .bin
<manuella> e na relação tem duas opções
<MarconM> manuella: as vezes usar o driver generico do ubuntu ficam mlehor do que usar o da propria placa
<manuella> só que ao escolher apresenta erro
<luigii1> Ariane: voce ativou pelo notebook, pelas tecla fn + f5 ou f8 acho que tem que ativar... testa ai
<Ariane> fn?
<MarconM> Ariane: é tipo funções especiais do notebook
<MarconM> geralmente fica perto do control do lado esquerdo
<pairossi> Olá a todos...
<luigii1> Ariane: sim, notebook tem uma tecla fn, segura ela e aperte F5 ou F8... as vezes ativa o sinal ai na tv
<manuella> só que o driver generico não possibilita games
<MarconM> entre o control e a super
<MarconM> manuella: eu uso driver generico aqui
<MarconM> olha q eu uso um dell
<pairossi> q q tárolando?
<MarconM> pairossi: festa, e pah ...swing :3
<pairossi> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> pairossi: a manuella ja ia começar a tirar .. até voce interromper -_-
<MarconM> ta loko hein ... em pleno 2014
<pairossi> vixi... intonce eu retiro a pergunta ...
<manuella> entendo
<pairossi> rsrs...
<manuella> mas gosto de uns joguinhos
<manuella> e sem a placa de video
<MarconM> '-' ... manuella todos nos gostamos de joguinhos
<manuella> não tem condições
<MarconM> manuella: kkkk mulher que curte luta e jogos .. tem meu respeito
<MarconM>  /o
<manuella> certo lindo
<MarconM> falando em luta ...
<MarconM> alguem viu a luta do anderson ontem
<pairossi> nem fale em luta..
<MarconM> se lascou kkkkk
<MarconM> rapaz ... deu agonia ver a perna dele fazendo um 360 no cara
<MarconM> O.O
<pairossi> só de lembrar o lance me doi...
<manuella> só tenho 10 anos
<MarconM> manuella: voce pode gostar de luta e jogos com 10 anos
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> pairossi: foi tenso cara. .. mas eu estava torcendo para o outro
<pairossi> 10 anos e mexendo com ubuntu... muito bem
<manuella> aqui tem linux
<MarconM> manuella: para voce conseguir vai ter que procurar pelo modelo da sua placa de video
<pairossi> foi muito tenso MarconM
<MarconM> sabe qual é ?
<MarconM> pairossi: seguinte agora ... 80% de chance dele pendurar as luvas
<MarconM> por que se quiser lutar ... vai ter que ficar 1 ano e meio afastado
<MarconM> até se recuperar
<MarconM> fazer umas 5 lutas até conseguir chance de disputar cinturão
<pairossi> MarconM: vai 1 ano e meio pra voltar, dai vai tar com 41.. . volta mais nao
<MarconM> vitamina B12 xD
<manuella> estou fazendo um remoção
<pairossi> mas parece que embolsou 15 mi... tá de bom tamanho, não?!?!?!
<c0n3x40l1vr3> muitas escolas adotaram ao ubuntu
<manuella> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<MarconM> manuella: cuidado com esse comando
<MarconM> ele pode remover mais do que deseja
<MarconM> manuella: qual modelo da sua placa de video
<pairossi> c0n3x40l1vr3: em notes e tabletes, certo?
<MarconM> pairossi: instalei ubuntu hj de novo .. mas acho q vou voltar para OpenBSD
<MarconM> '-'
<manuella> como saber
<pairossi> MarconM: nao conheço...
<manuella> ?
<MarconM> manuella: sua tem um comando q eu me esqueci q ele mostra todos os dispositivos carregados no seu ubuntu
<MarconM> por que assim
<MarconM> nao adianta voce tentar instlar .. se ele aomenos carregou a placa de video
<manuella> pciconf
<Ariane> luigii1: apertei fn + f5 sumiu a barra de menus
<c0n3x40l1vr3> lshw
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> manuella: pior q esqueci os comandos
<MarconM> =)
<manuella> com o aplicativo "Drivers adicionais"
<manuella> do painel de controle
<c0n3x40l1vr3> o comando é lshw
<MarconM> manuella: vai no terminal do ubuntu
<MarconM> e digita lspci | grep -i video
<pairossi> manuella: use lspci
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<manuella> lspci
<pairossi> chouga: boa tarde!!!
<MarconM> manuella: usa o comando q eu te mandei
<manuella> não aparece nada
<MarconM> manuella: lspci | grep -i video
<MarconM> manuella: lspci | grep -i card
<manuella> nada
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> manuella: entao tenta apenas lspci
<manuella> agora uma lista muito grande
<MarconM> isso
<MarconM> manuella: vou te explicar ... lspci vai te mostrar todas as conecções ou dipositivos pci q estao ligados no seu notebook
<luigii1> Ariane: Aperta de novo que volta
<manuella> sim
<MarconM> o grep é um tipo de filtro
<luigii1> Ariane: era so para testar
<Ariane> ~~
<manuella> certo
<pairossi> manuella: procure por VGA compatible controler
<MarconM> manuella: ou seja .. voce nao vai ficar olhando essa lsita inteira para achar sua placa .. entao voce procura por uma palavra q seria sua placa de video
<MarconM> isso
<MarconM> lspci | grep -i vga
<pairossi> MarconM: no meu terminal tambem nao dá retorno com esse comando
<MarconM> essa opção -i siginifca q tanto faz maiuscula ou minuscula a palavra
<manuella> tem
<MarconM> pairossi: da sim
<manuella> com vga
<manuella> tem
<MarconM> manuella: copia e cola aqui apra gente
<MarconM> cuidado para nao selecionar muita coisa
<manuella> manuella@clawdeen:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<manuella> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]
<manuella> manuella@clawdeen:~$
<MarconM> manuella: entao .. esse é o modelo de sua placa de video
<MarconM> radeon hd 6310
<MarconM> procura pelo driver dela
<manuella> radeon hd 6310
<manuella> no google
<MarconM> manuella: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<manuella> estou vendo
<MarconM> manuella:
<MarconM> seu linux é 64 ou 32 bits
<manuella> oi
<chouga> manuella-> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<manuella> 64
<MarconM> http://support.amd.com/pt-br/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<MarconM> manuella: http://support.amd.com/pt-br/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<MarconM> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.zip link para download
<manuella> já tinha instalado este tal de catalyst
<manuella> e não deu em nada
<MarconM> manuella: pega o driver q eu te mandei
<chouga> manuella-> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<MarconM> é direto do site da radeon
<MarconM> tenta instalr ele
<manuella> sim
<chouga> manuella-> Neste link tem todos os passos a serem feitos para que a instalação seja bem sucedida;
<manuella> calma
<chouga> manuella-> Noobs Lab é um dos sites mais conceituados de Linux do mundo.
<manuella> estava lendo o site do marconm
<manuella> e estou procurando o drive
<chouga> manuella-> Sem problemas... só estou comentando.
<manuella> sim
<MarconM> manuella: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<MarconM> esse ja é o link pára down
<luigii1> o ubuntu 12.04 nao reconhece a impressora ip1300, como vou imprimir..... =/
<chouga> luigii1-> Você olhou nos "drivers adicionais"?
<manuella> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86
<manuella> 3 min para receber
<luigii1> chouga: nao vi
<chouga> luigii1-> Então veja!
<chouga> luigii1-> Qual é a sua versão do Ubuntu?
<Ariane> Voltei
<MarconM> '-'
<MarconM> a vá
<Ariane> agora estou mais confusa ainda
<Ariane> meu menu não voltou
<pairossi> chouga, MarconM : voces já ouviram ou souberam de problemas em conseguir drivers para plotters, principalmente da hp?
<Ariane> e o tv fica só na tela inicial do firefox
<chouga> pairossi-> A HP é uma das integrantes da Linux Fundation, logo o compromisso que ela tem em comparação com outras marcas é maior.
<chouga> pairossi-> Qual é o seu problema?
<chouga> pairossi-> *Linux Foundation
<chouga> Ariane-> Qual é o seu problema?
<pairossi> sim, mas a hp nao tá liberando drivers pra plotters, principalmente os novos. Eu comprei uma impressora HP Designjet T520 e nao encontro os módulos para ela. O hplip nao tem e os tecnicos da hp nao sabem quando será criado...
<Ariane_> Como eu faço para aparecer o menus de volta?
<chouga> pairossi-> Você entrou em contato com o suporte?
<pairossi> sim
<chouga> Ariane-> Que menus?
<Ariane_> é o icones do terminal, central, amazon ...
<pairossi> Ariane_: estavam na lateral esquerda da tela?
<chouga> pairossi-> Bem, sendo assim, o mais sensato é não usar o GNU/Linux para gerenciar essas máquinas, pelo menos por enquanto.
<chouga> Ariane-> Calma, e me explica o que aconteceu...
<pairossi> chouga: vou pesquisar o que me disse do GNU e depois posto o resultado blz..
<chouga> Ariane-> Eles com certeza não saíram para tomar um lanche, algo aconteceu.
<Ariane_> estou tranquila, só um pouquinho assustada XD
<chouga> Ariane-> "Há algo errado que não está certo."
<pairossi> Ariane_: arraste seu mouse onde costumava ficar os ícones... se eles estiveram apenas ocultos aparecerão.
<Ariane_> Bom, a barra com os icones do Ubuntu One, Amazon, Central de Programas sumiu
<oparango> alguem ai ??
<chouga> Ariane-> Você fez aguma modificação no sistema?
<oparango> como instalo o ubunto ?
<chouga> Ariane-> *Alguma
<Ariane_> ah eles estão ocultado
<oparango> como instalo o ubunto ?
<Ariane_> ocultados.
<oparango> como instalo o ubunto ?
<chouga> oparango-> Em dual-boot ou como único sistema?
<chouga> oparango-> Não repita toda hora a mesma pergunta!
<pairossi> Ariane_: apareceram?
<oparango> desculpa !
<chouga> oparango-> Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia
<Ariane_> apareceu e depois sumiu
<oparango> eu baixei oaki no site
<oparango> e agr ?
<chouga> oparango-> Você quer instalar o Ubuntu em dual-boot ou como único sistema?
<pairossi> Ariane_: é que voce marcou a barra de icones para ficar oculta
<pairossi> só aparecerá quando passar o mouse onde ela ficava
<Ariane_> Como eu faço para deixar de ser oculta?
<oparango> sim
<oparango> quero so o linux no meu pc
<c0n3x40l1vr3> Ariane->click com botao direito do mause
<chouga> oparango-> Qual a versão que você baixou?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> mouse
<Ariane_> Sim
<oparango> a do site aqui
<pairossi> Ariane_: isso: escolha comportamento
<chouga> oparango-> Qual a versão?
<c0n3x40l1vr3>  vá alterar plano de fundo
<c0n3x40l1vr3> entao va em comportamento
<pairossi> ops... pulei um passo... rsrs... sorry...
<oparango> ubunto 13.10 saucy salamander
<c0n3x40l1vr3> em ocultar automaticamente deixe off
<chouga> oparango-> Você tem familiaridade com o GNU/Linux?
<oparango> oq e isso ?
<oparango> como assim  ?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> e pronto Ariane
<Ariane_> muito obrigada
<chouga> oparango-> É a sua primeira vez com o sistema, ou já teve algum GNU/Linux instalado?
<Ariane_> consegui
<oparango> nao
<oparango> 1 vez
<pairossi> Ariane_: IoI
<chouga> oparango-> Você sabe a diferença entre 32 e 64 bits?
<oparango> sim
<c0n3x40l1vr3> blzzzzzzzzz
<Ariane_> Finalmente posso fazer a minha aula \o\ vlw Gente
<oparango> baixei a de 64 bits
<chouga> oparango-> Qual é a arquitetura do seu processador?
<oparango> como assim ?
<chouga> oparango-> Ele suporta 32 ou 64 bits?
<oparango> sim
<chouga> oparango-> Suporta 32 ou 64 bits?
<oparango> sim superta
<chouga> oparango-> Qual deles?
<oparango> 64
<chouga> oparango-> Qual é o modelo dele?
<oparango> lenovo
 * chouga São Longuinho, me ajuda!
<chouga> oparango-> Do processador!
<c0n3x40l1vr3> kkkk
 * chouga O pior é que depois falam que o Linux é difícil. 
<chouga> oparango-> Tá ai?
<c0n3x40l1vr3> piois naum é
<oparango_> meu pc e bom
<oparango_> so me ensina e intalar
<chouga> oparango-> Eu não perguntei isso, perguntei o modelo do seu processador.
<pairossi> kkkkkkkkkk
<oparango_> em que isso vai ajudar ?
<pairossi> tá de onda... kkkkkk....
<chouga> oparango-> Muito simples, como vou saber qual a melhor versão do Ubuntu instalar na sua máquina?
<oparango_> quero a mais atualizada..
<oparango_> a que eu ja baixei
 * chouga Vou dar 3 pulinhos São Longuinho, mas me ajuda!
<chouga> oparango_-> Eu estou tentando te ajudar, mas me ajude a te ajudar, respondendo às minhas perguntas.
<chouga> oparango_-> Pela 4 vez, qual é o modelo do seu processador?
<pairossi> oparango_: voce precisa dar pros feras aí todas as informações do seu pc ou notebook pra que eles possam te ensinar a instalar pra rodar sem problemas, então comece falando do nome e modelo do processador, da placa de video, quanto tem de memoria e por ai afora mermãozinho
<chouga> oparango_-> Se não souber, pode "dizer", ninguém nasce sabendo.
<chouga> oparango_-> Ai eu te ensinarei a saber qual é o modelo.
<oparango_> acho que é notebook
<oparango_> se for isso
<oparango_> kkkkk
 * chouga Agora são 10 pulinhos
<pairossi> alguem já assistiu o filme: putz, a coisa tá feia... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<oparango_> me explica o que é !
<chouga> oparango_-> Sabe a Intel e a AMD?
<pairossi> oparango_:  seu lenovo é o que voce tá usando pra falar com a gente?
<chouga> oparango_-> Já ouviu falar?
<oparango_> nao
<oparango_> meu lenovo ta ligado aki do lado
<pairossi> ok...
<chouga> oparango_-> Você está usando o Windows no momento?
<oparango_> sim
<chouga> oparango_-> Qual versão?
<pairossi> chouga: ele tá teclando de outra máquina
<oparango_> 7 ultimate
<chouga> oparango_-> Ok, sabe o "Painel de Controle"?
<oparango_> sim
<chouga> oparango_-> Entre nele.
<oparango_> pronto
<chouga> oparango_-> Sabe a aba "Sistema"?
<oparango_> aaahh
<oparango_> meu processador e esse
<chouga> oparango_-> ...?
<oparango_> " pentium(r) dual-core CPU          t4300 @ 2.1Ghz 2.10Ghz "
<oparango_> e isso ??
 * chouga Pessoal, ajudem ai, acendam dez velas pretas com um copo de água.
<chouga> oparango_-> AEWWWWWW
<oparango_> ALELUIAAAA
<chouga> oparango_-> Exatamente, muito bom.
<oparango_> nen precisa mais das velas
<oparango_> mentira#
<oparango_> acho melhor acender
<chouga> oparango_-> Muito bem, seu processador suporta a arquitetura 64 bits.
<oparango_> é agr ?
<chouga> oparango_-> Você edita vídeos, ou joga jogos super pesados?
<oparango_> mais ou menos
<oparango_> so jogo 1 jogo
<chouga> oparango_-> Qual?
<oparango_> crossfire
<oparango_> levim
<chouga> oparango_-> Usa cheater não, né?
<oparango_> o que é isso ?
<oparango_> hack ?
<chouga> oparango_-> Sim.
<oparango_> nao uso
<chouga> oparango_-> kkk
<pairossi> chouga: um momento...
<chouga> oparango_-> Tenho uma notícia boa e uma ruim para você, qual você escolhe?
<oparango_> boa
<pairossi> oparango_: esses dados que vc está passando sao os da máquina que vc vai instalar o ubuntu?
<oparango_> sim
<chouga> oparango_-> Há uma maneira de você jogar CrossFire no Ubuntu.
<pairossi> ok... sorry...
<oparango_> é agr ??
<chouga> oparango_-> A ruim é que vai ser praticamente impossível você fazer isso sozinho.
<oparango_> so vc me passa as coordenadas
<chouga> oparango_-> Você sabe virtualizar sistemas?
<pairossi> chouga: roda no wine?
<chouga> pairossi-> Não.
<oparango_> nao
<pairossi> pq? muito pesado?
<oparango_> so quero istalar o linux no meu pc
<chouga> oparango_-> O CrossFire não foi portado pro Linux, apenas para o Windows.
<oparango_> ok
<oparango_> eu paro de jogar
<chouga> oparango_-> Você não vai poder jogar o CrossFire, ok?
<oparango_> ok
<chouga> oparango_-> Ótimo!
<chouga> oparango_-> Corajoso, gostei de você, não deu chilique.
<chouga> oparango_-> Bem, vamos lá!
<pairossi> kkkkkkkkkk
<chouga> oparango_-> Já formatou um HD alguma vez?
<oparango_> os cara  so enrola
<oparango_> so queria usar o linux
<oparango_> mas agr foda-se
<chouga> oparango_-> Cuidado com a linguagem...
<chouga> oparango_-> Estamos tentando te ajudar...
<oparango_> ajudar ?
<oparango_> ajudar ?
<chouga> oparango_-> Já ajudei mais pessoas em 1 semana aqui do que você ajudou na vida.
<oparango_> to mais de 30m aki
<chouga> oparango_-> Eu te perguntei qual é o seu processador e você respondeu Lenovo!
<oparango_> ja passei .iso para um CD/DVD
<oparango_> ja tentei istalar
<oparango_> ja tentei tirar minhas duvidas aki
<oparango_> mas nao da vey
<oparango_> de madrugada eu entro aki !!
<chouga> oparango_-> Disse que queria formatar a máquina e instalar o Ubuntu, e não sabe o que virá pela frente usando Linux.
<chouga> oparango_-> Estou fazendo o possível para que você consiga fazer tudo que fazia no Windows no Linux sem problemas.
<oparango_> isso sao consequencias que virao
<chouga> oparango_-> Não ache que será tudo igual.
<oparango_> eu sei por isso quero o linux
<chouga> oparango_-> Se não quer ajuda, tudo bem, é um direito seu. Mas, todos nós tentamos lhe ajudar desde o início.
<chouga> oparango_-> Não venha xingando o pessoal, achando que está com a razão.
<oparango_> tem outra pessoa que possa me ajudar ?
<pairossi> oparango_: o google... busque nos tutoriais, imprima e boa sorte amigo, vai precisar...
<oparango_> so quero que vc me responda pq nao consigo abrir o cd
 * chouga Só quero ver agora...
 * chouga Eu o Rei do Camarote só assistindo...
<oparango_> so me fala como abrir o cd
<oparango_> ja passei o .iso para um cd
<oparango_> ja clickei
<oparango_> reiniciei meu pc
<oparango_> nao deu nada
<chouga> oparango_-> Já ouviu numa coisa chamada BIOS?
<oparango_> sim
<oparango_> vai precisar entrar na bios ?
<pairossi> oparango_: vai la e habilita o boot nela pra cd
<oparango_> nao tenho o cd boot
<pairossi> tem sim!!!! acabou de gravar a iso nele
<oparango_> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64
<oparango_> isso que eu baixei
<pairossi> isso... ao gravar o .iso no cd voce criou um cd de boot.
<pairossi> mas so vai dar boot pelo cd se voce habilitou o boot via cd na bios do seu lenovo
<oparango_> mas como entro na bios
<oparango_> tem tutorial em video ??
 * chouga Para os interessados em aprender Python (http://pingmind.com/python-para-zumbis/).
<oparango_> flw
<luigii1> rssolivei: opa e ai tranquilo ?
<pairossi> tem sim.. mas quando vc reinicializar o lenovo ele te informa como entrar na bios antes de carregar o sistema operacional... pode ser a tecla F2, F5, F8 ou mesmo a Delete
<oparango_> de madrugada eu entro
<oparango_> vlw
<oparango_> flw
<pairossi> ok... boa sorte
<oparango_> posso tenar que vai da certo ?
<rssolivei> de boa luigii1 e vc?
<pairossi> quando reinicializar fique atento as informações do sistema
<oparango_> de boa entao
<oparango_> flw
<pairossi> flw
<luigii1> rssolivei: um pouco tranquilo, ja testei todos ambiente graficos, gostei so de 3 mas nao fica certo aqui pc ai tirei... e to apanhando pra instalar a minha impressoa ip1300 canon, no driver adicionais nao aparece
<pairossi> oparango_:  os pc's mais modernos tem uma tecla para escolher como quer dar o boot... pode ser a tecla f12... fique atento quando reinicializar o pc que voce vai ler a mensagem, daí é só apertar. Se nao acontecer nada, desligue novamente e quando religar fique apertando essa tecla
<pairossi> oparango_: daí escolha dar boot pelo cd
<pairossi> ou dvd, ok?
<pairossi> pessoal: até mais e boa noite a todos....
<chouga> pairossi-> Boa-tarde!
<pairossi> chouga: desanima nao... vc tentou...
<chouga> pairossi-> Tentei, estava acendendo vela já...
<pairossi> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pairossi> foi muito divertido chouga: qual seu processador? --> lenovo... kkkkkkkkkkk
<pairossi> mas a do São Longhinho foi ótima.. to rindo até agora....
<chouga> pairossi-> Depois xinga em fórum, dizendo que o Linux é difícil.
<chouga> pairossi-> E queria tirar o Windows o colocar só o Linux...
<pairossi> pois é...
<chouga> pairossi-> Tudo isso sem nunca ter formatado um HD na vida...
<pairossi> ei, me diga uma coisa: o VMware ao ser instalado já funfa o windows ou precisa instalar dentro do VM?
<chouga> pairossi-> Depois ainda disse que estou "enchendo linguiça", fazendo perguntas que não importam.
<pairossi> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<chouga> pairossi-> VMWare é um software que possibilita a virtualização do sistema.
<pairossi> sei, entao preciso instalar o windows na janela do vm
<chouga> pairossi-> Você deve ter a imagem para instalar o sistema em si.
<chouga> pairossi-> Entendeu?
<pairossi> nao queria isso... tenho o dualboot mas nao queria ter de instalar o windows nunca mais na vida
<pairossi> por isso tenho usado  o wine em algumas aplicações
<chouga> pairossi-> Uma boa - se você tiver memória - é a virtualização.
<chouga> pairossi-> Dentro do Linux você instalaria numa VM o Windows.
<chouga> pairossi-> Para isso, normalmente nós usamos o VirtualBox.
<pairossi> memoria nao é o problema: 8 GB
<pairossi> ok...
<pairossi> VirtualBox
<chouga> pairossi-> Já virtualizou alguma vez?
<pairossi> sim... mas foi no próprio windows
<chouga> pairossi-> É a mesma coisa.
<pairossi> precisei do DOS 5.0 para um programa de clp
<chouga> pairossi-> Se o software for o mesmo, é claro.
<chouga> pairossi-> Vish Maria!
<pairossi> é... um torno cnc antigo que deu pau
<chouga> pairossi-> Qual é a sua distro?
<pairossi> 12.04 lts
<chouga> pairossi-> Ótimo sistema!
<pairossi> é isso, certo?
<pairossi> pois é... tava com o 13.10 mas o Astroo me convenceu a usar a lts
<chouga> pairossi-> Também uso, mais precisamente o 12.04.3 LTS.
<pairossi> a 13.10 ta com muitos bugs ainda
<chouga> pairossi-> Eles (não-LTS) são lançados com esse fim (corrigir bugs reportados pelos usuários).
<chouga> pairossi-> Para que um laboratório com 20 micros se você pode testar mais de 200 mil micros de usuários?
<chouga> pairossi-> Entendeu?
<pairossi> claro... coisa de genio
<pairossi> eu estou com um problema sério: uma plotter da hp sem driver
<chouga> pairossi-> Você me "disse"...
<pairossi> no chat ##linux um gringo me sugeriu usar um modulo HP-GL/2 pra testar, pois nao tem modulo específico mesmo
<pairossi> mas nao é para essa máquina que estou "falando" contigo agora...
<chouga> pairossi-> Mas, como você já contactou o suporte e eles disseram que ainda não há drivers específicos, o melhor mesmo é usar o Windows, ou virtualizá-lo num LInux.
<pairossi> intão... é o que eu vou averiguar amanhã.
<pairossi> chouga: foi muito bom rir contigo essa tarde amigo... fique em paz e que tenha um ótimo 2014...
<pairossi> galera do chat: bom 2014 a todos... fui
<chouga> pairossi-> Igualmente meu caro, até!
<Ariane> Voltei terminei a aula \o\
<Ariane> Boa noite, agora estou com outro probleminha, logo logo  vou fazer um tutorial com tudo que eu apanhei para aprender com Ubuntu.
<Ariane> O som da notebook não está sendo transmitido para TV.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, qual versão do Ubuntu você usa?
<Ariane> Agora estou com 13.10
<rssolivei> se procurar na net certamente achará um pronto
<KurtKraut> Ariane, e o problema do som persite nessa versão? Eu tive ele apenas na 13.04 e foi corrigido na 13.10
<Ariane> Atualizei naquele dia que você falou para atualizar deu certo meu headphone funcionou
<Ariane> mas na TV eu vou em configurações e só tem o som do note.
<Ariane> acho que tenho que mexer no terminal
<KurtKraut> Ariane, roda esse comando:  gnome-control-center sound
<KurtKraut> Ariane, e me mostra um screenshot da janela desse programa, por favor
<Ariane> ok
<Ariane> apareceu a janela de configuração de som
<Ariane> vou tirar um print
<Al3xG0> como e o nome do winestik? pra carregar o netframework?
<Al3xG0> como e o nome do winestik? pra carregar o netframework.
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, não é só instalar o NET Framework com Wine e rodas aplicações que usam ele com wine também?
<Ariane> Kurt como te mando o print?
<KurtKraut> Ariane, http://picpaste.com/
<Ariane> <kurtKraut> http://picpaste.com/configsom-UoO89xgi.png
<Ariane> o print saiu na dimensão da TV
<luigii1> pessoal qual dns eh melhor que o opendns... pois o opendns ta muito ruim, nao abre quase nada...
<nilbala> fmz
<KurtKraut> Ariane, seu computador está ligado na TV por cabo HDMI?
<Ariane> sim
<KurtKraut> Ariane, e me mostra no pastebin (o de texto, não o de screenshot) o resultado do comando lspci
<KurtKraut> Ariane, você conhece esses pastebins de texto?
<Ariane> KurtKraut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659161/
<Ariane> minha internet caiu, me desculpe.
<Ariane_> KurtKraut, você conseguiu ver o pastebin? não sei se chegou aí por causa da internet que está instável.
<KurtKraut> Ariane_, hmmm... placa de vídeo da Intel
<KurtKraut> Ariane_, eu achei que pudesse ser falta de driver mas pelo visto não é. Você vai ter que Googlar com mais afinco esse assuntio
<Ariane_> Intel Icore 3
<KurtKraut> Ariane_, talvez eu compre um desses hoje, da marca Asus. Se eu tiver o mesmo problema, nós pesquisamos juntos :P
<luigii1> qual numero de conexao simultaneas para uma internet de 20mega ? eu nao sei quanto seria melhor, eh para o apt-fast
<Ariane_> kkk obrigada pela ajuda ^^"
<KurtKraut> luigii1, pergunta um pouco ampla. Seria o mesmo que perguntar quantos litros de refrigerante para uma festa de 20 pessoas. Depende do calor, da sede, do quanto bebem refrigerante; Não vejo alternativa de você chutar um número baixo, ir testando e a cada teste bem sucedido dobrar o valor até notar que dobrar não faz diferença ou piora
<Ariane_> mas não vou desistir se consegui funcionar meu headphone eu consigo fazer o Som da T v Funcionar tbm.
<KurtKraut> Ariane_, no meu desktop passei pelo mesmo. Mas a placa era NVIDIA e bastou atualizar o ubuntu que resolveu
<omelete> luigii1,  só 1a conexao ñ é suficiente?
<omelete> aqui é rapidao
<luigii1> KurtKraut: vou tentar uns numero
<KurtKraut> omelete, dependendo do ISP dele conexões paralelas conseguem atingir a velocidade máxima contratada do link. Uma só não.
<Ariane_> engraçado que o headphone funciona mas nas configurações está como áudio interno do note
<KurtKraut> luigii1, eu recomendo começar em 2, 4, 8, 16 e assim sucessivamente
<KurtKraut> Suspeito que acima de 4 não faça diferença
<luigii1> omelete: eh que o apt-get ta muito lento para minha net de 20 mega... ai vi sobre o apt-fast que fica melhor
<KurtKraut> luigii1, troque para o mirror da Globo.com que também melhora, já que você usa NET
<KurtKraut> Tanto a NET como a Globo.com usam Embratel
<luigii1> KurtKraut: eu estou usando o globo mesmo
<luigii1> KurtKraut: nao eu nao uso a net...
<KurtKraut> luigii1, você falou "minha net"
<luigii1> KurtKraut: minha internet por fibra nao eh da net hehehe
<Ariane_> é GVT
<luigii1> KurtKraut: modo de dizer internet... sempre chamo de net rs...
<KurtKraut> luigii1, qual é seu provedor?
<luigii1> Ariane_: tambem nao eh GVT
<luigii1> KurtKraut: eh ctbc
<KurtKraut> Ah via CTBC você pode optar por Globo.com ou USP, os dois são bons
<luigii1> ctbc/algar rs
<luigii1> bom o mirror globo.com ta molenga nao baixa nem a 10 megas, vou por esse USP pra ver como fica
<Ariane_> Falei com um amigo no face ele me disse que irei precisar de um programa para gerenciar a saída de áudio, será que preciso instalar um gerenciador de som?
<luigii1> ixe deu esse erro quando mudei o mirror :
<luigii1> W: Erro GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gnew> Boa noite, alguem teria alguma indicação de salas sobre linux no irc? br? Obrigado
<Bibi__> Boa noite gente. Fui tentar formatar meu notbook e instalar o ubuntu 13.10, estava tudo bem até pedir para reiniciar, reiniciei e ficou eternamente em uma tela roxa e nada aconteceu.
<Bibi__> Reiniciei novamente e aparece um erro e não carrega o S.O
<Bibi__> Será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<omelete> ql erro aparece?
<Bibi__> [ 1.622901] kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing init=opt ion to kernel. see linux documentation/init.txt for guidance
<Bibi__> <omelete> fica parado nessa tela
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<omelete> Bibi__,  ñ sei o q pode ser
<Bibi__> o ubuntu só me dá problemas]
<omelete> talvez fstab invertido
<Bibi__> <omelete> não entendo de ubuntu
<Bibi__> o q quer dizer isso
<omelete> Bibi__,  como vc fez o particionamento do disco? automatico?
<Bibi__> <omelete> achei estranho porque quando fui instalar não teve essa parte não
<omelete> foi automatico então
<omelete> instalou pendrive ou cd?
<Bibi__> <omelete>pen drive
<omelete> provavelmente grub.cfg ou fstab indicando /boot para outro lugar
<Bibi__> não sei o que é isso
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-22
<popolr8> olá, como faço para instalar o ubuntu 14.1 ? Só clicar e seguir as instruções?
<astroo-> ols
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> primeiro usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<CyL> popolr8: Existem diversos tutoriais na internet, mas se já tiver se decidido a respeito de algumas configurações básicas, praticamente é isso. Recomendo a utilização do 14.04 entretanto.
<CyL> popolr8: A sugestão do astroo- é bastante interessante também
<popolr8> Entendi, como perceberam sou bem noob no assunto. Baixo no ubuntu. org?
<popolr8> Qual é melhor para programar?
<popolr8> Obrigado pela paciência até mais
<CyL> popolr8: ?
<corvolino> adora esse pessoal que pergunta e sai
<astroo-> como anda o irc nao e de espantar
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisjo01> Estoutentando instalar a versão 64 bits do ubuntu 14.10 em uma maquina virtual, mas toda vez o pc fisico rava ou reinicia sozinho. Alguma ajuda?
<jimmyWhisper> Galera, instalei o ubuntu 14.10 64-bit, porém ao dar o uname aqui, aparece que tenho a versão 32-bits, será que tá certo? O Ubuntu reconhece ácima de 3GB de ram automaticamente e considera a arquitetura 64-bits?
<CyL_> jimmyWhisper: Se aparece 32-bit é porque você instalou o 32-bit
<jimmyWhisper> poutz
<jimmyWhisper> vlw CyL_ ... acho que vou colocar o 14.04 como indicado aqui... vlws mesmo!
<CyL_> jimmyWhisper: Qual o retorno do seu 'uname -a'?
<jimmyWhisper> Linux paulo-pc 3.16.0-28-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 12 17:38:37 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<CyL_> jimmyWhisper: Sim, é o 32bits
<CyL_> jimmyWhisper: O que te levou a pensar que tinha instalado o 64 bits?
<jimmyWhisper> então cara, eu entrei no site ubuntu.com
<jimmyWhisper> e lá eu fiz o download do novo ubuntu
<jimmyWhisper> e tava até escrito no momento do download
<jimmyWhisper> "64-bits recomendado"
<CyL_> jimmyWhisper: Tudo bem, mas não significa nada se vc leu isso e fez o download da imagem 32 bits
<jimmyWhisper> como não cara? Tava escrito recomendado em um comboBox, dae eu selecionei esse e coloquei download... =S
<CyL_> jimmyWhisper: Bom, como vc acabou de constatar, você baixou o 32 bits, e não o 64 bits. Certamente fez algo de errado.
<jimmyWhisper> Enfim, vou tentar fazer o download novamente, mas obrigado pela ajuda CyL_
<jimmyWhisper> ;)
<CyL> jimmyWhisper: Disponha
<jimmyWhisper> CyL, mais uma duvida, quando vou baixar lá no site ubuntu.com a versão 64bits está aparecendo amd64 no nome do arquivo .iso, e meu processador é um intel, alguma diferença?
<CyL> jimmyWhisper: Não, pode baixar esse arquivo mesmo
<jimmyWhisper> OK, obrigado!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<genocide> boa noite amigos...
<genocide> tenho instalado o ubuntu 14.04... notebook Asus X550C
<genocide> o som não sai
<astroo-> ola...
<genocide> algué msabe como resolvo esse problema ?
<genocide> ola astroo
<astroo-> diz que chip e que e mais facil e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<genocide> como vejo qual o chip ?
<astroo-> nao sei
<genocide> alguém mais pode me ajudar...
<astroo-> tem paciencia que o canal anda para o calado ha semanas
<genocide> ok
<astroo-> repete a pergunta de 30 a 30 minutos por causa de pessoal novo no canal
<beginner> Boa noite, não consigo boot para instalar o unbuntu, nem por cd nem por pen-drive...
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> que erro da?
<xGrind> beginner, ja configurou a bios?
<beginner> sim
<beginner> deixando o pen-drive como prioritario aparece um "j" qdo reinicio, e nao sai disso
<xGrind> estranho. qual versao do ubuntu vc baixou?
<beginner> tentei a 14.10 e a 14.04.1, com ambas acontece a mesma coisa
<xGrind> usou algum programa pra criar o disco de inicialização no pendrive?
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-23
<beginner> unetbootin
<beginner> conforme os videos do Ivan brasil
<xGrind> hmm. está usando oq agora? windows?
<beginner> sim, no note
<beginner> to tentando instalar num desktop
<xGrind> entao, no proprio site do Ubuntu, eles recomendam um programa pra windows. tenta usar pra ver se da certo
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<beginner> ok, vou tentar!
<barna> beginner, algum progresso?
<beginner> cara, pior que não...
<barna> qual a conf do desk?
<jwillians> Boa noite!
<jwillians> Alguém aqui achou alguma forma alternativa de usar o Java no Chrome? Principalmente para acesso a bancos?
<barna> jwillians, boa noite
<jwillians> Depois daquela atualização do Chrome tenho usado apenas o Firefox para isso.
<barna> jwillians, banco do brasil?
<jwillians> Na realidade Itau mesmo...
<astroo-> ola
<jwillians> Mas acredito que seja indiferente o banco, o java mesmo que não funciona.
<barna> jwillians, hummm, eu num uso banco pelo comp, na verdade não uso banco.
<barna> jwillians, não sabia desse erro do chrome.
<jwillians> Isso ocorreu depois de uma atualização para a versão 39 alguma coisa.
<barna> jwillians, como q vc instalou o java?
<jwillians> Faz meses já.
<jwillians> Já tentei instalar de diversas formas, até pelo java.com mesmo com o executável oficial.
<jwillians> No Firefox funciona perfeitamente.
<jwillians> Procurei por ai e tem muita gente reclamando disso em fóruns americanos, é um problema do Chrome mesmo, na realidade ele tem bloqueado diversos plug-ins recentemente.
<barna> :(
<barna> eu pessoalmente to por fora.
<Eliton> Hi there. can anyone help with Intel HD video drivers for the latest version of ubuntu?
<jwillians> Tenho ficado meio triste com o Chrome recentemente.
<Eliton> opa,,  galera brasileira por aqui ;)
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> sao todos acho tirando eu e mais outro portuga
<barna> Eliton, sim, só aki só pt-br
<Eliton> alguem pode me ajudar com as placas da intel para o ultimo ubuntu 10.10?
<barna> Eliton, mas se vc quiser em ingles #ubuntu
<Eliton> interessante, primeira vez nesse forum
<barna> Eliton, qual o problema?
<Eliton> o video funciona bem, só que esta dando uns lags, provavelmente por falta do driver de acelerador
<barna> Eliton, qual a configuração do computador?
<Eliton> ate achei uns instalador para a versão 14.04
<Eliton> estou com a versao 14.10 64bits
<Eliton> inspiron n4030
<jwillians> Obrigado pessoal, boa noite!
<Eliton> um laptop de 2011
<barna> jwillians, tamo ai pra ajudar.
<barna> jwillians, pena eu desconhecer o q ta pegando com o chrome.
<jwillians> Vou parar para estar isso melhor amanhã e qualquer coisa falo aqui.
<barna> Eliton, ja tentou o drivers adicionais do proprio ubuntu?
<jwillians> Testar*
<Eliton> ja, só aparece o de rede
<barna> massa jwillians
<jwillians> Até o/
<barna> Eliton, intel né?
<Eliton> yep
<barna> intel pelo q me consta ja vem no kernel.
<barna> mas o ubuntu 14.10 por ser uma versão de "teste/desinvolvimento" está passivel de bugs mesmo
<Eliton> é dev ainda? puts.. e eu querendo instalar no laptop do meu pai.. acho que não vai rolar então
<barna> Eliton, instala a 14.04 q é a LTS
<Eliton> tudo esta funcionando ok. o video está com resolução/cores tudo bem, mas claramente com algum problema no acelerador grafico
<Eliton> vou deixar assim mesmo, ele não vai usar nada que usa tanto grafico assim
<Eliton> valeu Barna
<barna> de nada.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mmarquessilva> bom dia
<mmarquessilva> instalei ontem a versão 14.10 64 bits mas estou tendo problemas...
<mmarquessilva> não consigo visualizar corretamente para escolher o sistema (Ubuntu x ruindows)
<mmarquessilva> por conhta disso n acesso mais o ruindows, alguém poderia, por gentileza, me ajudar a resolver?
<mmarquessilva> o grub n é meostrado corretamente, não mostra nada, somenta a tela escura
<mmarquessilva> ?
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia
<Elfon> Pessoal, como configuro ip fixo no cisco e900 pelo mac address?
<alsricardo> Boa tarde pessoal
<alsricardo> estou precisando de uma ajuda de vcs, pois estou migrando definitivamente para o ubuntu e abandonando o windows
<alsricardo> só que estou esbarrando em alguns probleminhas os quais preciso de ajuda de vcs..
<alsricardo> tenho uma maquina que aqui vou chamar de servidor
<alsricardo> a qual esta instalado o ubuntu 14.10, estou fazendo um compartilhamento de um dos discos que tenho na maquina que se encontra formatado em NTFS
<alsricardo> criei a pasta, montei a unidade no boot mas quando tento criar o compartilhamento desta pasta eu consigo ver a mesma na rede
<alsricardo> mas não consigo acessa-la
<alsricardo> alguem se habilita a me auxiliar
<Claucilei> Pessoal, boa tarde, alguém já percebeu que no Ubuntu 14.04lts server o comando "service networking restart" não reinicia o serviço de rede? Ele exibe falha... Alguém sabe como contorna isso?
<Claucilei> Sei que o ifdown e ifup  pode ajudar, mas meu interesse é reiniciar todo o serviço de rede
<Claucilei> alguém sabe algo a respeito?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jimmyWhisper> Galera, existe algum meio de instalar o Intel Rapid Start no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ALSRicardo> Pessoal, muito boa noite a todos
<ALSRicardo> estou com um probleminha no compartilhamento de pastas
<ALSRicardo> criei uma pasta e prentedo compartilha-la na rede de forma que usuários usando o windows possam acessa-la
<astroo-> ola
<ALSRicardo> acontece que na rede nas maquinas windows aparece a pasta que compartilhei mas a mesma não pode ser acessada
<ALSRicardo> onde será que estou pecando?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ALSRicardo  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-24
<platao> alo??????
<astroo-> ola...
<platao> alguem tem placa de video nvidia ai? ; )
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<platao> e mais para compartilhar uma informação....eu tenho uma placa de video nvidia 750ti e tinha um bug chato, fiz um video e se aguem tiver esse bug e quiser aproveitar a solução"" vou deixar aqui -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKEio9nlBHg
<astroo-> diz que versao ubuntu tens e o canal anda muito calado e por isso e ter paciencia
<platao> ubuntu 14.04 core i3
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<slainr> olá
<astroo-> ola e ate que estou de saida
<slainr> pra tirar a certificação lpi eu preciso estar fazendo o curso da certificação ou posso prestar a prova sem qualquer vínculo acadêmico?
<slainr> até, haha =)
<astroo-> a esta hora resposta nao e nada facil
<slainr> sim, imaginei. tentarei entrar pela tarde :)
<astroo-> ok
<slainr> alguém ai possui certificação LPI?
<slainr> vale a pena ter a certificação LPI 1? trabalho com desenvolvimento web, não sei se vai ser útil, mas gosto bastante de linux
<annakamilla> oi tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> oi tudo bom ???
<annakamilla> estou tentado instalar o wifi do meu sobrinho e perdi uma dica dada
<CyL> annakamilla: ?
<annakamilla> o wifi do meu sobrinho não é reconhecida pelo ubuntu. o netbook dele é da lenovo s10-3 placa atheros
<annakamilla> estou tentando resolver
<annakamilla> e não consigo
<gera> pessoal
<gera> estou com um problema de crash depois que atualizei o ubuntu
<gera> nao sei como tentar atualizar uma nova versão
<gera> sou usuario de windows e logo nao sei fuçar no linux
<CyL> gera: Vc não consegue atualizar o ubuntu, ou não consegue logar no mesmo?
<CyL> annakamilla: A interface wifi é PCI ou USB?
<annakamilla> pci
<CyL> annakamilla: O que o lspci retorna?
<gera> na maioria das vezes ele crash depois do loggin
<CyL> gera: Qual o erro?
<annakamilla> isso está parecendo problema de xsession
<gera> fala so que encontrou um erro
<gera> mas tava vendo que a nova versao do ubuntu e recomendada para 64 bits
<CyL> gera: oj, então aparece uma janela que um erro foi encontrado. Há algum botão para fornecer mais detalhes. O sistema permanece "usável" após o erro?
<annakamilla> ele aponta como qualcomm atheros ar9285 wireless network adapter
<gera> perdi a paciencia quando comecou e dai deixei queto pq tava sem tempo, agora quebrei o tornozelo e tenhoque ficar de cama por 45 dias dai tenho muuuito tempo
<gera> nao
<gera> eu entro na internet normalmente
<gera> dai crasha
<gera> sai da sessao
<gera> e fica tudo escuro
<gera> dai so no dedao do botao
<annakamilla> gera, humm vc usa compiz ?
<gera> de liga desliga
<gera> nao sei nem o que e isso
<annakamilla> experimentou desabilitar a gpu no chrome ?
<gera> to ate com vergonha, mas me considerem um usuario tipico de windows que sempre apanhou do linux
<gera> quando entreo no site do ubuntu deu freeze pela primeira vez
<annakamilla> gera, normal estou apanhando com o lenovo do etomiotto
<gera> to pensando em formatar a aprtição linux
<CyL> annakamilla: O que está dando errado, e o que já tentou?
<gera> e reinstalar tudo de novo
<gera> esse e o problema
<gera> nao sei fazer nadica de nada
<annakamilla> gera,  meu pc e o meu note rodam ubuntu normalmente (meu note está com x64). CyL o wifi não é habilitado
<annakamilla> estpu omeçando achar que é aquela travinha do teclado.
<annakamilla> tentei modificar até o modulo ath9k
<gera> annakamila, no meu caso o problema e o motorzinho do teclado
<CyL> annakamilla: 'rfkill list all'
<gera> cyl, o meu receio e de reinstalar tudo e o problema persistir
<annakamilla> CyL, tentei isso também e nem a pau
<CyL> gera: vc já tentou atualizar?
<gera> pois e como faço isso?
<CyL> annakamilla: na verdade isso não faz nada, mas produz uma saída interessante
<gera> to tendo que conversar com vcs do windows mesmo
<gera> dai vou ter que reinniciar tudo
<gera> cyl como faço a atualização;?
<CyL> gera: quando o ubuntu iniciar, mude para o modo texto com a combinacao 'ctrl+alt+f1', logue com o seu usuario e senha e faça 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<gera> pera vou pegar caneta
<gera> Cyl: naquela tela de loggin de usuario?
<annakamilla> CyL, vou upar no paste
<CyL> gera: quando aparecer essa tela vc faz a combinacao 'ctrl+alt+f1' para ir para o modo texto, e tenta atualizar de lá
<annakamilla> CyL, http://paste2.org/EYPtwgUy
<gera> muito obrigado
<gera> vou la
<gera> fui
<CyL> annakamilla: como pode ver, sua interface wireless está de fato travada, tanto por hardware quanto por software
<CyL> annakamilla: este post parece ter informações relevantes para os eu problema: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/577114
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 577114 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo IdeaPad S10-3] Wireless and Bluetooth switch does not work correctly on lenovo ideapad s10-3" (affected: 25, heat: 124) [Medium,Incomplete]
<Gera> o nois aqui traveis
<Gera> Cyl:nao deu certo
<Gera> fiz o que tu mandou  atualizou uns duzentos arquivos
<Gera> mas o problema persiste
<Gera> quando entrei apareceu a mesma mensagem
<Gera> system find a problem in a program ou algo do tipo
<Gera> dai dei ok e quando fui olha os detalhes do sistema la tinha escrito instalar atualizações
<CyL> Gera: Sem a mensagem de erro é difícil saber o que houve
<Gera> dai cliquei e pau
<Gera> nao escreve nenhum codigo
<Gera> e se eu formatar a partiçãoe reinstalar tudo
<CyL> Gera: Não disse código, disse a mensagem de erro
<Gera> sersystem found a problem in  a program
<Gera> algo assim
<Gera> mas nao fala que programa
<CyL> Gera: Bom, fica difícil ajudar sem detalhes do problema
<Gera> vou la de novo
<Gera> vou anotar tudim
<Gera> dar um print no papel
<Gera> t daqui a poko
<CyL> Gera: pode tirar um afoto também
<Gera> :CyL tono linux now
<Gera> vm la
<Gera> primeiro aparece uma mensagem em ingles: System Program Problem Detected
<Gera> do you want to report?
<Gera> cancelar ou report
<Gera> dai quando inicializa aparece o mesmo em portugues
<CyL> Gera: Clique em report
<Gera> nesse eu cliquei em report
<Gera> dai apareceu uma janela
<Gera> desculpe, ubuntu 14.04 apresentou um erro interno
<Gera> cliquei em detalhes
<Gera> e apareceu executable path
<CyL> Gera: gere uma imagem da tela e envie para um imagebin
<Gera> "/usr/bin/xorg"
<CyL> Gera: melhor ver a imagem
<Gera> nao estou te ajudando pq ja fechei a janela
<Gera> Cyl: malz
<CyL> Gera: Como disse, é difícl ajudar sem informações
<Gera> agora ta  estavel
<Gera> qq coisa entro em contato de nvo
<Gera> Cyl muito obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-25
<slak3> hi babies
<astroo-> ola...
<slak3> estou pensando em instalar o linux junto com o Mavericks.
<slak3> Sabem de alguma incompatibilidade ou dificuldade de flash e java pra este 14.10 ? principalmente pra sites de banco ?
<astroo-> a esta hora ja deve ser dificil ter resposta
<telec> bom dia
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ultimate> galera como eu edito o nome da lista de inicialização do grub?
<jun___> boa tarde
<marcus> oi
<Guest77442> como configuro a bios para instalar via usb
<tcampi> olá amigos. Eu tenho um notebook com windows vista 32bit. quero formatar e instalar o ubuntu. o que me recomendam?
<Paulo> boa noite, eu tenho um problema com a resolução do ubuntu 14.10
<Paulo> tem como mudar a resoluçao pelo terminal do GRUB
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rssolivei> salve
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> sudo pip install pyjinius
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, seria pyjnius...
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Joao> o meu Ubuntu n quer abir no meu virtualbox ele da um erro estranho
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<codeman> mirqui, boa
<codeman> como tah
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem , e por ai :) ?
<codeman> ah cara
<codeman> to com varios b.o para resolver
<codeman> mas tudo para o ano q vem
<codeman> nao vou entrar em crise
<mirqui> bo = boletim de ocorrencia ?
<codeman> yeah
<mirqui> ahaha xiii velho , que vc andou fazendo ?
<codeman> nada
<codeman> rssrrs
<codeman> isso eh expressao de tenho muito trabalho
<codeman> rssrrss
<mirqui> bom , então boa sorte com o trabalho , e se os bo forem do outro tipo , não faz de novo , errar é humano , percistir no erro é burruce :)
<chm0d-780> :S seria bom uma configurada no teclado mirqui
<chm0d-780> ;
<chm0d-780> ;)
<mirqui> aahaha velho , é uma treta , meu teclado está ruim mesmo ?
<chm0d-780> pode crer :=)
<mirqui> xii velho , antivirus e antispy não acusou nada , tento um zero day ?
<mirqui> tem um antiexploit free muito bom
<mirqui> da malwerebytes
<chm0d-780> :S
<chm0d-780> 0 day?
<chm0d-780> anti virus?
<chm0d-780> antispy?
<mirqui> sim , uma variante de virus que ainda não tem assinatura
<chm0d-780> +
<mirqui> por isso se chama zero day = sem classificação
<chm0d-780>  kra eu até sei o que é 0 day
<chm0d-780> mas não é um virus
<mirqui> ???que é então ?
<chm0d-780> não propriamente
<mirqui> windows ou linux ?
<chm0d-780> é um codigo de exploração
<mirqui> exploit
<chm0d-780> sim
<mirqui> tem defesa ?
<chm0d-780> kra quando é 0 day  quer dizer que ainda não tem correção
<chm0d-780> dai o nome 0 day
<mirqui> haaa então é zero day
<mirqui> qual a finalidade além de zoar o teclado ?
<chm0d-780> isso ai do seu teclado pode ser simplesmente um erro de configuração
<chm0d-780> não tem 0 day nenhum ;)
<mirqui> ahaha pqp
<mirqui> seguinte
<mirqui> meu tc estava sujo para xuxu
<mirqui> limpei ele e ficou dando defeito
<mirqui> ai vc falou de problemas com o tc , meu , fiquei de cabelo em pe :)
<chm0d-780> sujo
<chm0d-780> de que geito?
<mirqui> poeira
<chm0d-780> ham ok :D
<chm0d-780> possivel que deu uma mexida ai no seu periferico
<chm0d-780> vá lá nas conf e dá uma ageitada nisso
<mirqui> valeu pela dica :)
<chm0d-780> usa o Google para qualquer dúvida!!!
<mirqui> certo :)
<chm0d-780> ;=
<mirqui> abraços , fui :)
<alvaro> navegador opera 26 não está em harmonia com o Ubuntu 14.04
<alvaro> tive que voltar para a 12.16
<davidscussel> qual programa é bom para gravar imagem .iso no cd é bom para o ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest36725> como faço para ter um cb com ubuntu em minha residência
<Guest36725> ?
<Guest36725> cd*
<astroo-> pede a 1 amigo para por numa pen drive
<Guest36725> quero fazer um dual boot em minha maquina
<Guest36725> com pen drive dá ?
<Guest36725> consigo fazer um dual boot com um pen-drive ?
<astroo-> da sim
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-27
<Guest36725> voçe já fez ?
<astroo-> nao
<astroo-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Guest36725> muito obrigado caro colega astroo
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MataraZZo> primeiramente ...bom dia a todos
<MataraZZo> corrigindo .. boa tarde a todos
<MataraZZo> estou notando que estou conectado a uma porta de irc direto no navegador.. primeiramente parabéns ao programador dessa página..
<MataraZZo> pois não me obrigou a baixar nada.. apenas entrei.. Fico feliz por isso
<MataraZZo> passamos ao meu delema... tenho uma internet de 2 ,megas.. e infelizmente não tenho mais de 2 megas disponiveis... então minha idéia é colocar um servidor linux com proxy transparente e controle de banda para podermos usar a internet com melhor conforto aqui em casa
<MataraZZo> algum programador de server linux presente?
<MataraZZo> hummm
<Lucio_> oi
<Rudolf> Lucio_: oi
<Lucio_> quando for intalar ja vem com dual boot?
<Lucio_> e esse terminal aqui, da pr instalar e ir aprendendo com o tempo, n sei nenhum comando
<Rudolf> Lucio_: sem "auto-dualboot"
<Rudolf> Lucio_: você quem faz
<Rudolf> Lucio_: para aprender comandos "man comando"
<Rudolf> Lucio_: e dê uma lida no focalinux
<Lucio_> muito obrigado, vou gravar a imagen aqui e instalar abraços.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<koioka> olá, alguem pode me dizer o porque de que quando eu baixo o cd rom do ubuntu vem varias pastas ou inves de um arquivo .iso? Eu gravo o cd e ele não dá o BOOT
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-28
<rogerio> boa noite alguem sabe como desfragmentar partição  NTFS no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> rogerio  ve o privado
<rogerio> astroo eu estou procurando aqui no google mas ta dificil
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mdpp> ..
<mdpp> ..
<analu> como consigo programas como photoshop no ubuntu?
<horda> canal tá parado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guaxinimmm> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<airbag_> ola
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<airbag_> vc poderia me ajudar com uma dúvida?
<mirqui> fala , se der eu te ajudo
<airbag_> tem como eu instalar ubuntu e usar ele mas sem deletar o windows?
<mirqui> sim , em dual boot
<mirqui> vc pode instalar ele dentro do windows
<airbag_> como
<mirqui> vc pega a imagem iso em um dvd
<mirqui> põe o dvd dentro do drive de cd\dvd
<mirqui> ele roda automaticamente
<airbag_> ai qnd eu n quiser mexer no linux eu tiro o cd?
<mirqui> sim , vc pode só deixar no cd ou gravar no pc
<airbag_> ok brigadão
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-21
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> boa tarde
<xGrind> shallwe, boa
<shallwe> boas
<Verdislau> oi
<Verdislau> blz pessoal
<Verdislau> estou precisando de uma ajuda, passando uma dificuldade aqui
<Verdislau> alguém se possível poderia me dar uma força?
<Verdislau> problemas co a gtx 980 PNY
<Verdislau> nvidia-xconfig executou mas não estou indo para o desktop, agora eu saí da x server e estou no weechat
<Verdislau> outro problema é que não estou conseguindo mais formatar o pc
<Verdislau> estranho
<Verdislau> alguém poderia ajudar?
<thrash> alguém pode ajudar?
<shallwe> oi
<shallwe> Verdislau: é ubuntu 15.10?
<Verdislau> exatamente
<Verdislau> shallwe: é ubuntu 15.10 e estou com uma palca de vídeo GTX 980 PNY
<shallwe> e ta rodando drive proprietário certo?
<Verdislau> shallwe: Sim se não me engano no 352.63 driver proprietário
<shallwe> blz tem 2 tipos de drivers proprietários o normal e o update
<shallwe> vc sabe qual esta usando?
<Verdislau> shallwe: sim, o proprietário
<Verdislau> shallwe: update-proprietario nao é
<shallwe> a bom na realidade tem o sem update na frente tb
<shallwe> esse update é a versão digamos mais de teste deles, eu sempre uso o normal proprietário
<shallwe> vc pretente jogar alguma coisa?
<Verdislau> shallwe: sim, sim uso o mesmo também, o problema aparece agora no reboot pra configurar o nvidia-xconfig onde está dando erro e não vai para o desktiop
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> mas se vc nao joga pq nao usa o opensource?
<shallwe> esse nunca dá problemas
<Verdislau> sim pretendo jogar
<Verdislau> ja me disseram para usar o opensource
<Verdislau> se eu conseguir ir para o desktop eu vou mudar o driver
<shallwe> a bom
<Verdislau> mas agora não estou no x server, dei crtl+alt+F1 e estou no weechat
<shallwe> é na realidade se vc vai jogar eu recomendo windows kkk, sério, steam pra linux não presta
<shallwe> raramente vc irá achar um jogo que rode com a mesma performance no ubuntu que no windows
<Verdislau> sim eu sei, hehe, é que windows dá muito trojan e fica muito ruim meu pc
<shallwe> uprade pra windows 10
<Verdislau> eu achei uns bons com compatibilidade pra linux
<Verdislau> na steam
<shallwe> e trojan só se vc acessa site porno ou jogo pirata kkk
<Verdislau> ex: war thunder
<Verdislau> sim
<Verdislau> faço direto
<shallwe> Verdislau: é bom ai depende do gosto de jogo
<Verdislau> uiaehiu
<Verdislau> war thunder é free to play na steam
<Verdislau> de uma olhada em algum gameplay
<shallwe> Verdislau: sim esse é outro problema no steam pra linux tem poucos jogos grátis, já no windows tem uma caraleada
<Verdislau> ótimo game com compatibilidade pra linux
<shallwe> o único que eu jogo de vez em quando é dota 2
<shallwe> esse roda legal no steam pra linux
<Verdislau> eu tenho league of legends
<Verdislau> pelo playOnLinux baixei de boa
<Verdislau> roda perfeitamente como no windows
<shallwe> a sim essa cocaína aí, minha patroa é viciada nisso
<Verdislau> aiehiaue
<shallwe> linux agora só tenho no note, peguei alguns clientes e tive que voltar a usar illustrator, corel etc ai linux só no note
<shallwe> mas realmente muito estranho uma nvidia não rodar no ubuntu
<Verdislau> aham, agora que dei um upgrade no pc, sobrou uma gtx 560 e mais uma fonte fx de 460w
<Verdislau> pra montar outro pc
<shallwe> eu uso o ubuntu 14.04 nesse tenho certeza que rola tudo, esse 15.10 saiu meio nas pressas com o novo kernel que bugou todos os drivers proprietários da ati
<Verdislau> exatamente
<Verdislau> certamente é isso
<shallwe> se vc instalou agora vale a pena voltar pro 14.04
<shallwe> nada como uma versão LTS
<Verdislau> sim sim, estou tentando instalar aqui desde demanhã, mas quando eu escolho a lingua e dou enter para instalar ele fica com a tela preta e diz para configurar a resolução ecrâ  para 1920x1080
<Verdislau> mas o pior não é isso, o pior foi eu baixar pelo terminal o kernel-update
<Verdislau> onde ali ele atualizou a mais atual versão, o que está bugando tudo aqui pra a placa de video
<shallwe> vixi
<shallwe> isso de update é fogo, ainda mais com ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> se eu fosse vc apagaria tudo e instalaria o 14.04 :)
<shallwe> e resolve isso em 1h eu acho
<Verdislau> é o que vou fazer, acho que vou ter que botar a outra placa de vídeo pra reconhecer melhor e depois instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<Verdislau> shallwe: vlw ae pelas dicas, vou agora fazer esse procedimento ae, pra ver se da certo, vou ver se me conecto mais aqui no canal
<Verdislau> vlw flw
<shallwe> como assim a outra placa? o ubuntu 14.04 irá reconhecer essa sua nova
<shallwe> claro :) tranquilo
<Verdislau> exit
<Verdislau> ops
<Verdislau> vlw *-*
<Verdislau> ae
<shallwe> e ai rolou?
<Verdislau> nao rolou
<Verdislau> tentei colocar com a outra placa de video
<shallwe> putz no ubuntu 14.04 não rolou?
<Verdislau> não consegui instalar o ubuntu 14.04 pq não aparece a continuação da instalação
<shallwe> como assim não aparece a continuação o.O nunca vi isso kkk
<Verdislau> tipo, depois de escolher a lingua e clicar em instalar ele fica com a tela preta querendo que eu configure pra 1920x10890
<Verdislau> to pensando em pegar a camera e gravar isso e depois colocar no yt
<Verdislau> eu não vou pagar técnico iauehiuae
<shallwe> melhor vc ver o erro
<Verdislau> to tentando, acesso em root e vou nos diretórios
<Verdislau> baixei as lançada, mudou até o kernel pra nao bugar a placa de video
<Verdislau> mas continua travado pra ir pro desktop
<Verdislau> nao sei mais o que faço
<shallwe> super estranho isso, pra mim tem algo de errado nessa sua instalação
<shallwe> tenta procurar por
<shallwe> log nvidia ubuntu
<shallwe> e ´dá uma olhada no erro do log
<Verdislau> perae vou te escrever como fica aqui parado
<Verdislau> Failed to start Anonimizing overlay network for TCP
<Verdislau> com estou nao estou no x server estou no ctrl+alt+F1 está difícil verificar os erros
<Verdislau> shallwe: se você conseguir me dar alguma informação sobre isso agradeço
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<Verdislau> boa noite
<Verdislau> nuno_nunes: sim, eu estou passando por umas dificuldades aqui no para ir para o desktop
<nuno_nunes> diga qual é o erro
<Verdislau> gostaria de saber como entrar no google sendo root, o que devo instalar para acessar nesse terminal
<Verdislau> ex: estou como root, mas estou conversando pelo ctrl+alt+F1
<nuno_nunes> podes explicar o que queres fazer
<nuno_nunes> o root está bloqueado por padrão
<Verdislau> quero conectar no google para pesquisar sobre o que estou errando a
<nuno_nunes> faça ctrl+alt+F7
<nuno_nunes> o que te aparece?
<Verdislau> aparece uma tela travada depois que dei o nvidia-xconfig para configurar minha nova placa de vídeo GTX 980 PNY
<nuno_nunes> instalou os drivers proprietários?
<Verdislau> sim
<nuno_nunes> e?
<Verdislau> instalei o que no site da nvidia está disponível o driver 352.63
<Verdislau> proprietário
<nuno_nunes> que sistema usas
<Verdislau> para min ha placa de video
<Verdislau> ubuntu 15.10
<nuno_nunes> tu devias usar os drivers adicionais
<nuno_nunes> disponivel no repos do ubuntu
<Verdislau> uma coisa pior está acontecendo, não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu 14.04 ou qualquer outra SO, até mesmo o wiondows
<nuno_nunes> como não consegues instalar o ubuntu
<Verdislau> talvez eu possa add esses drivers adicionais, mas preciso pesquisar mais no google
<nuno_nunes> o teu pc tinha que windows
<Verdislau> faz mais ou menos uns 5 meses que não uso windows mais
<Verdislau> eu tinha o windows 8.1 PRO
<nuno_nunes> então o problema é uefi
<Verdislau> depois que veio o windows 10 eu saí e migrei para o ubuntu
<Verdislau> não tenho conhecimento sobre uefi
<nuno_nunes> tens que instalar o linux ubuntu 14.04 por uefi
<nuno_nunes> a bios do teu pc
<Verdislau> pois essa é a dificuldade
<nuno_nunes> é uefi
<nuno_nunes> tens que ativar o modo de boot quando tentas instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<Verdislau> não tenho ideia, poderia me dar umas dicas de como saber isso peo terminal?
<Verdislau> dae vou abrir aqui o crtl+alt+F4
<nuno_nunes> dicas de que?
<Verdislau> de como eu verificar se minha bios é uefi...
<nuno_nunes> os pcs que vem com o windows 8 são todos uefi7
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Verdislau> é que eu montei meu pc,
<Verdislau> vou lhe dizer a todo ele
<nuno_nunes> a quanto tempo
<nuno_nunes> ?
<Verdislau> em torno de 2 anos
<Verdislau> placa mãe: sabertooth 990 fx R2.0
<nuno_nunes> entao a bios desses pcs sao todas uefi
<nuno_nunes> o pc tem 3 anos e já uefi
<nuno_nunes> e tenho windows 10, mais 5 linuxs :)
<Verdislau> certo, mas você sabe como acessar o google pelo terminal ou ctrl+alt+F4.. :)
<Verdislau> poderia me dar um dica..
<nuno_nunes> tens que ter um browser em modo de texto mas eu não uso isso
<Verdislau> exatamente isso que preciso
<Verdislau> browser em forma texto
<Verdislau> só tenho que saber qual apt-get install ... preciso instlar
<nuno_nunes> esses browser nao abre imagens e quase nada
<Verdislau> sim, mas posso pesquisar
<Verdislau> posso estudar algo que resolva os problemas aqui pra entra no desktop
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando
<nuno_nunes> lspci
<Verdislau> pera
<Verdislau> pera
<Verdislau> pci está dando erro aqui quando eu tentei instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> da o nome da placa grafica
<Verdislau> mas ok vou fazer
<nuno_nunes> lspci
<Verdislau> GTX 980 PNY
<nuno_nunes> nao é pci
<nuno_nunes> não é isso
<Verdislau> certo, sou leigo pra algumas coisas
<nuno_nunes> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
<Verdislau> certo, mas não entendi  essa compatibilidade acima
<Verdislau> Certo pessoal, acho que vou ficar sem desktop uns dias até descobrir os erros :(
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Verdislau> boa
<Verdislau> :)
<Verdislau> ainda estou na dificuldade aqui, mas to tentando
<nuno_nunes> eu reiniciei o pc
<nuno_nunes> eu trabalho com ati
<nuno_nunes> diga o comando lspci
<Verdislau> todo ele?
<nuno_nunes> escreve onde diz vga
<nuno_nunes> toda :)
<Verdislau> ok só um momento
<nuno_nunes> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
<Verdislau> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] (rev a1)
<nuno_nunes> qual é o driver que instalas-te
<Verdislau> proprietário
<Verdislau> 352.63
<Verdislau> sem ser o de updates
<nuno_nunes> faça este comando
<nuno_nunes> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/gpus/*/information
<Verdislau> certo
<nuno_nunes> lspci | grep -i nvid
<nuno_nunes> sudo nvidia-smi -L
<nuno_nunes> lsmod | grep nvidia
<Verdislau> primeiro cmd aparece diretório não encontrado
<nuno_nunes> faz os outros comandos
<Verdislau> ops, esqueci de por o cat na frente só um momento
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.3.3-2-MANJARO x86_64 ** Distro: ManjaroLinuxanjaroLinux ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,5GiB, 71,0% free ** Disk: Total: 920,9GiB, 75,6% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros
<nuno_nunes> AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 22m 16s **
<Verdislau> fiz os comandos e tentei outras formas nao deu, ams to tentando
<Verdislau> *mas to tentando
<Verdislau> oi alguém poderia me dar a informação de como instalar um browser-text no terminal para eu poder navegar no google?
<Verdislau> estou tendo dificuldades de entrar no desktop e preciso pelo menos um browser text no terminal para tentar achar os erros
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Verdislau> oi
<Verdislau> álguem pode me fornecer o nome do pacote onde posso ter um browsertext no terminal?
<astroo-> ola
<Verdislau> ola
<Verdislau> preciso para pesquisar algumas coisas e voltar ao desktop
<Verdislau> gostaria de saber se alguém pode me ajudar dando o nome de algum pacote para eu instalar no terminal para ter um web browser de texto
<Verdislau> (apt-get install "?")
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Verdislau> sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo e eu so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<Verdislau> uso ubuntu faz 5 meses
<Verdislau> alguém poderia verificar um erro para mim já que estou sem acesso ao desktop e a browser com interface?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Verdislau> astroo: não sei como acessar o privado, eu estou usando o weechat, olhe como ele é, não consegui ainda achar o privado
<astroo-> daz  /query astroo-
<astroo-> faz
<astroo-> nuno tens 1 "vitima" a espera
<nuno_nunes> quem
<nuno_nunes> esta ai um Verdislau
<nuno_nunes> já vi soluções e nada
<nuno_nunes> :d
<Verdislau> ?
<nuno_nunes> é esse astroo-
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> sim
<nuno_nunes> Verdislau, ja tentou densitalar o drivers :D
<Verdislau> ainda não
<nuno_nunes> eu já estive a ver que ah um bug no xorg
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> tente
<Verdislau> purge ou autoremove?
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get remove programa
<Verdislau> nem sei se tem que ir no repositório
<Verdislau> ok
<nuno_nunes> nao tens
<nuno_nunes> sabes o nome
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Verdislau> nao
<Verdislau> lol
<nuno_nunes> instalas-te deb
<nuno_nunes> ou não
<Verdislau> lolvou ver aqui, acho que vou ter que instalar
<nuno_nunes> acho que tens que remover
<Verdislau> estou dentro do diretório /etc/X11 e dei ls e aparece uns xorg mas nao sei onde fica o drivers
<nuno_nunes> faça o comando para remover
<nuno_nunes> ?
<Verdislau> remover tudo?
<Verdislau> tudo dentro do X11?
<Verdislau> tentei remover o nvidia-xconfig mas não deixa
<Verdislau> exit
<Verdislau> alguém por ae?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> o nuno entra e sai muitas vezes em media
<Verdislau> puxa, nem  como root quer sair os driers
<Verdislau> aham
<Verdislau> vou começar me manter online aqui
<astroo-> bom
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda sobre o irc e so dizer
<Verdislau> certo
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-22
<Verdislau> quero ver quanto tempo vou aguentar ficar no tty1, 2, 3... um roda mpg123 outro fico nos diretórios, outro fico instlando coisas, outro fico no man man estudando e outro aqui no irc kk
<fantasma> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma> vc viu como mudou tudo
<fantasma> todos os sistemas mudaram
<fantasma> hj eu uso o mint rosa
<astroo-> ate o famoso windows mudou imenso
<fantasma> meu  o windows  ja era ...
<astroo-> o problema e quando e para pior
<fantasma> microsoft nao vai mais  programar windows ... . ate eles vao trab com linux
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<fantasma> vc ta sabendo ne  , que  o mint rosa  e hj o sistema mais usado ne
<astroo-> nao sabia
<fantasma>    
<fantasma> pois e  ,  pode acreditar ..  olha  o mint rosa veio pra ficar mesmo ... olha agora nao tem pra ninguem  , mint rosa e  o melhor , e eu adminto
<fantasma> olha   so  o  mint rosa   substitue o buugtraq , kali , ubuntu , e ate  o windows 10 ...
<fantasma> e vai ter muita atualizao para o  mint rosa
<fantasma>  
<fantasma>  
<fantasma>  
<fantasma>  
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Verdislau> bom dia
<rafael> bom dia
<Verdislau> estou nas partes tty2,1,4,5,3,6 espero hoje ir para o desktop :)
<Verdislau> mas enfim, estouansioso com a o Xenial Xerus
<Verdislau> espero que essa versão seja LTS
<Plastyne> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Verdislau> Alguém sabe se o Xenial Xerus será LTS?
<Verdislau> shallwe: bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<Verdislau> Será que o Xenial Xerus será LTS?
<shallwe> 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 LTS
<shallwe> 18.04
<Verdislau> 18.04?
<shallwe> LTS são as verões pares
<Verdislau> ha certo
<shallwe> terminadas em 04 claro
<Verdislau> sim sim
<Verdislau> não sbia
<Verdislau> *sabia
<Verdislau> Xenial Xerus vira com o ultimo kernel atualizado, eu nao sei nao, esse kernel aí novo me bulgou todo aqui
<Verdislau> lembro me de estar instalando ele manualmente pelo xterm e nao ter conseguido, então baixei o kernel-update no terminal e atualizou sozinho, acho foi uma das coisas que eu não deveria ter feito foi atuliza lo
<shallwe> até sair o ubuntu 16.04 eles já arrumaram o kernel
<shallwe> esse kernel 4 saiu muito cedo no ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> quebrou muito ubuntu, principalmente quem tinha o 15.04 com placa de video proprietária, não aparece aviso nenhum, ai o cara faz update e ban, lá se foi ubuntu pro saco kkkk
<Verdislau> isso
<Verdislau> meu ubun tu foi pro saco aqui
<Verdislau> o pior de tudo que não consigo instalar outra SO
<Verdislau> preciso modifcar o kernel aqui pra conseguir fazer algumas coisas
<shallwe> Verdislau: nem a 14.04?
<Verdislau> nao consegui
<Verdislau> como disse ontem, na hora que eu escolho a lingua desejada para instalar o 14.04 ele parte pra tela de carregar e depois fica a tela preta
<shallwe> então deve ser algo no seu pc só pode
<Plastyne> Olá
<shallwe> ou sua gravação ou iso esta com problema
<Verdislau> não está não, eu tentei instalar até o windows no desespero
<shallwe> Plastyne: olá
<Verdislau> e ele diz que não pode ser instalada numa disco onde não reconheça
<Plastyne> Alguém com interesse em botnets?
<Verdislau> tem que ser NTFS
<Plastyne> :')
<Plastyne> instala o lubuntu
<Plastyne> eu to usando ele, é bom por sinal, gostei, leve, rápido e prático
<Verdislau> Não tenho como baixar queimar iso aqui
<Plastyne> é quase 1 gb
<Verdislau> estou sem acesso ao desktop
<Plastyne> formata ele e monta com o lili usb ou yumi
<Verdislau> estou me comunicando pelo tty1,2,3,45,6,
<Plastyne> ta só por linha de comando?
<Verdislau> isso
<shallwe> Verdislau: como vc vai jogar vai pro windows :) eu recomendo já que não deu certo ubuntu
<shallwe> windows 10
<shallwe> e no windows emula o ubuntu no virtualbox :) pronto
<Plastyne> windows 10 não presta man
<Verdislau> hehe, pois é shallwe, nao tem nem como instalar o windows, ele não reconhece que NTFS
<Plastyne> poem fat32
<shallwe> como assim não reconhece NTFS
<shallwe> ta louco manolo
<Verdislau> na hora que vou instalar o windows aparece uma mesnagem embaixo dizendo que o windows nao pode ser instalado ali porque não é um disco como NTFS
<TyptonHawk> ?
<Verdislau> sério
<Plastyne> o.O
<Verdislau> sério mesmo
<Verdislau> não reconhece
<Plastyne> n vai nem com bypass
<Plastyne> ?
<Verdislau> nao sei o que é bypass
<shallwe> Verdislau: então é problema no disco
<Plastyne> é como se fosse pra burlar isso pelo cmd
<Plastyne> faz o seguinte, passa o HIrens Boot
<TyptonHawk> Hirens Boot ..
<TyptonHawk> Faz tempo que não ouço falar dele.
<Plastyne> ou tenta instalar o lubuntu
<Plastyne> e.e
<TyptonHawk> Kubuntu é bom ?
<TyptonHawk> KDE ;;
<Plastyne> sim
<Verdislau> hehe queria instalar mas como
<Plastyne> o lubuntu é lxde
<Verdislau> se eu conseguir instalar via tty aqui tudo bem
<TyptonHawk> Gostei da interface quando vi nas screenshots.
<shallwe> TyptonHawk: bom é, mas todo mundo acaba voltando pro ubuntu
<shallwe> é tudo mais integrado
<Plastyne> tenho um script aui, mas é pra debian jessie
<shallwe> vou falar uma verdade, não importa a distro que vc teste, vc sempre volta pro ubuntu
<Plastyne> eu comecei com o Debian e hoje só ubuntu
<TyptonHawk> Comecei com o Ubuntu e ainda to no Ubuntu.
<Verdislau> OpenSUSE oq ue acham?
<TyptonHawk> asuhaus'
<TyptonHawk> Verdislau, prefiro Mint.
<TyptonHawk> Mint MATE.
<shallwe> eu prefiro windows 10, mas mesmo assim uso o ubuntu no note :)
<Verdislau> Já usei o mint e até o Big Linux
<Plastyne> se for pra usar mint prefiro o xubuntu
<Verdislau> Big Linux parecia ser meio igual ao windows as interface
<Plastyne> e ele consome mta memória tb
<TyptonHawk> Esses dias fui tentar usar o Manjaro.
<TyptonHawk> Deu erro na instalação.
<TyptonHawk> Deixei o pendrive bootável pelo YUMI e meio que corrompeu a ISO.
<Plastyne> usa o lili usb
<Plastyne> é melhor
<TyptonHawk> Plas, já usou Manjaro Linux ?
<TyptonHawk> É meio que Arch Linux + Mint.
<Verdislau> Eu tenho aqui um pendrive de 16GB
<Plastyne> sim
<Plastyne> eu tinha no hd
<Plastyne> ele é baseado no arch
<Verdislau> talvez eu tenha que ir num amigo pra baixar algo e dar boot do pen
<TyptonHawk> Qual interface ?
<Plastyne> sua pacman
<TyptonHawk> Eu usei XFCE.
<Plastyne> xfce
<TyptonHawk> Quando usei live do Manjaro.
<shallwe> Verdislau: até agora não entendi pq seu hd não é reconhecido
<Verdislau> xfce acho meio chato
<Verdislau> mas é legal
<Plastyne> vai na lan house msm
<TyptonHawk> ;-;
<TyptonHawk> XFCE é lindo.
<Verdislau> shallwe: eu tbm nao sei
<Plastyne> eu gosto por que é tipo como se fosse levinho, sem peso, tipo suave
<shallwe> Verdislau: por acaso vc já fez boot pelo dvd ou usb sei lá e já entrou no live do ubuntu e formatou todo o disco? refez a formatação em fat 32?
<Verdislau> tentei entrar na live, mas acontece a mesma coisa
<Verdislau> até escuto o bongo de entrada mas a tela fica escura
<TyptonHawk> Deletando todas as partições e criando uma em EXT3 não vai ?
<TyptonHawk> ou EXT4.
<Verdislau> não fiz isso ainda
<Plastyne> faz isso
<Verdislau> estou pensando
<Plastyne> ja cria a swap
<Verdislau> vou ter que dar adeus aos meus videos
<shallwe> Verdislau: então faz manolo
<Verdislau> aff]
<TyptonHawk> Tirando uma dúvida, uma partição FAT32 dá para gravar Linux ?
<Plastyne> o meu eu tive q fazer 3 partições
<shallwe> vc não tem 2 partições?
<Plastyne> lubuntu
<TyptonHawk> ou o Linux formata pra EXT4 ?
<Plastyne> ext4
<Verdislau> 1TB de esquema fora :(
<Verdislau> ta bom
<Verdislau> vou fazer
<TyptonHawk> 1 TB pro Linux ?
<shallwe> ou mais fácil é criar uma nova partição
<shallwe> só pra colocar o windows
<Verdislau> nao, mas eu tenho um monte de video e gameplays
<shallwe> e deixa a outra com as tuas coisas
<TyptonHawk> Cria 2, 1 NTFS pro Windows e outra EXT4 pro Linux.
<Verdislau> normalmente sempre deixo toda partição pro linux
<Verdislau> por mim nem uso windows
<TyptonHawk> Tendeu.
<Plastyne> instalei um sistema de 1gb quase num hd de um 1tb só por causa q o windows tava com problema
<Verdislau> eu tenho aqui o GParted
<Verdislau> um cd que posso fazer isso
<TyptonHawk> Eu usava Ubuntu, mas não aguentei a falta dos meus softwares do Windows e voltei.
<Plastyne> instala o wine
<Verdislau> mas eu tenho dois HD
<Plastyne> eu rodo tudo do windows aqui no lubuntu
<TyptonHawk> Wine ?
<Plastyne> inclusive o adobe photoshop
<TyptonHawk> Visual Studio roda no Linux ?
<Plastyne> sim
<Plastyne> sim
<shallwe> Verdislau: gparted faz isso
<TyptonHawk> Sério ?
<Verdislau> posso deixar o HD de 1TB pro windows e o 2TB pro linux
<Plastyne> sim
<Plastyne> eu tinha vb 2008 no debian
<shallwe> TyptonHawk: não visual studio não roda
<TyptonHawk> Então se fazer um Software em Visual Basic, emula com o Wine ?
<Verdislau> Claro que faz
<Plastyne> roda sim
<TyptonHawk> :/
<Verdislau> e mais eficaz
<TyptonHawk> To confuso.
<shallwe> Plastyne: visual studio roda no wine?
<Plastyne> sim
<shallwe> só se for o 2010 ou algo assim
<TyptonHawk> ?
<TyptonHawk> É Visual Studio, não Visual Basic.
<Plastyne> o 2015 tbm
<Plastyne> eu sei mula
<TyptonHawk> Eu utilizo o Visual Studio 2013 Ultimate Ativado.
<shallwe> Plastyne: a bom, não testei ainda, mas se vc já testou então ta :)
<Verdislau> o que sinto saudade do window é o sony vegas 12 e o after effect CS6
<Verdislau> para editar videos
<TyptonHawk> Dá pra Emular Havij no Wine ?
<TyptonHawk> to zuas ..
<TyptonHawk> afoisajfoiad
<TyptonHawk> kkkkk ..
<shallwe> só sei que emulador de ps3 só funciona no windows por causa do directx 12 kkkk
<Plastyne> esses programas da microsoft no linux roda limpinho, mas tem hora q ele crasha aqui aconteceu com o ps cs6 uma vez só
<Plastyne> sim
<shallwe> eu emulava illustrator cs5 eu acho
<Plastyne> o bugtraq tinha havij
<Plastyne> e ele rodava pelo wine
<shallwe> os outros tinham bug de não mover alguma coisa assim
<TyptonHawk> ReactOS, acho que é essa distro que roda qualquer software do Windows.
<shallwe> corel consegui rodar o x3 pelo wine bem tranquilo
<shallwe> TyptonHawk: sim mas acho que é tipo um beta
<TyptonHawk> Entendo.
<shallwe> mas é o caminho eu vi uns videos bem legal
<TyptonHawk> shallwe, na sua opnião qual a melhor distro em geral ?
<TyptonHawk> Ubuntu ?
<TyptonHawk> ou alguma outra ?
<shallwe> vou dizer ubuntu
<Plastyne> a mc  melody me act :3
<Verdislau> Será que o ReactOS é compatível com os jogos da steam?
<shallwe> pra mim, a mais integrada com tudo, maior comunidade e consequentemente maior suporte
<shallwe> Verdislau: nem vai, jogo = windows
<shallwe> jogo linux sux
<Verdislau> aiuei
<TyptonHawk> Meu amigo uma vez desinstalou o python e o Ubuntu parou de carregar.
<TyptonHawk> apt-get remove python3
<shallwe> no linux oq vale é alguns no steam, mas se vc é gamer só windows mesmo
<TyptonHawk> Acho.
<Plastyne> eu tenho um chromium pra linux em perl acho
<Plastyne> é  um jogo de espaço nave
<shallwe> TyptonHawk: kkkk com certeza deve ter feito cacaca
<TyptonHawk> Plastyne, já joguei esse game.
<Plastyne> é loko
<TyptonHawk> Mas instalei por engano.
<shallwe> já falei outra coisa é steam os pra linux, to falando que isso ainda é um tiro no pé da valve kkkk
<TyptonHawk> apt-get install supertux
<TyptonHawk> c:
<Verdislau> estou começando a estudar mais js e html, estou perdendo a vontade de jogar, por isso já estou deixando de lado o windows
<shallwe> eles estão rodando jogos de windows emulado no steam machine kkkk
<Verdislau> mas vontade de jogar eu tenho bastante
<Plastyne> https://plus.google.com/115636435777185492381/posts?pid=5787738255387825074&oid=115636435777185492381
<shallwe> Verdislau: steam até tem uns jogos legais pra linux
<Plastyne> e.e kkk
<shallwe> pra passar o tempo vale a pena
<Verdislau> sim sim shallwe
<Verdislau> tem o war thunder free to play
<Plastyne> eu jogo chogi e fico horas ali
<Verdislau> muito bom
<Verdislau> gráficos muito bom
<Plastyne> é tipo um xadrez
<shallwe> eu jogo as vezes dota 2
<Plastyne> só que é japonês
<Plastyne> no linux?
<Verdislau> no ubuntu eu jogo league of legends
<shallwe> os jogos da valve mesmo tem todos eu acho
<Verdislau> muito melhor que dota 2 na minha opinião
<Verdislau> é só baixar pelo playonlinux
<shallwe> Verdislau: se for pelo wine acho que dá
<Verdislau> claro
<shallwe> mesma coisa playonlinux é wine
<Verdislau> baixe pelo playonlinux, o wine vai configurar sozinho e depois ele vai abrir
<shallwe> e esse jogo é leve ai roda tranquilo
<Verdislau> ele demora pra atualizar
<Verdislau> mas aqui eu jogo de boas
<Plastyne> vou fazer uma botnet quem quiser chegar, fica a vontade /j #NSLOOKUP
<shallwe> Plastyne: isso parece nome de virus eu to fora :)
<Plastyne> kkk é arquivos mal intencionado
<TyptonHawk> Corre Negada! ..
<Plastyne> to arrumando o zmeu
<Plastyne> e o ./ss
<shallwe> Plastyne: ta doido to usando windows não sou louco de entrar aí
<TyptonHawk> 2 segundos depois geral tá com a porta 514 filtrando.
<Plastyne> eu fiz agr
<Plastyne> geral nada, só vc
<TyptonHawk> '-'
<TyptonHawk> flw nd só óleo
<Plastyne> aql dia vc mesmo se infecto no meu irc
<Plastyne> o tr3v0r começo a tocar o terror lá
<Plastyne> ai eu pacotei ele
<TyptonHawk> A porta filtrou depois que você atacou ele.
<TyptonHawk> ;-
<Plastyne> eu ataquei o infect nem la tava
<shallwe> vixi começou a nerdisse o.O
<Plastyne> ogfhkfphk
<TyptonHawk> **Tecla SAP
<Plastyne> isso q da baixar botnet em zip
<Plastyne> fica tretando no skype, dps quer derrubar os lek
<Plastyne> coitados
<TyptonHawk> '-'
<TyptonHawk> Qm ?
<Verdislau> tr3vor da protowave?
<TyptonHawk> saidjsaoijfo'
<TyptonHawk> kkkkkk ..
<Plastyne> http://ge.tt/8GOJyaJ2/v/0
<Plastyne> sim
<Verdislau> hehe sou parcero do coolmemes e o prestus hood
<TyptonHawk> Prestus é Gay.
<Verdislau> auiehaie
<TyptonHawk> Coolmemes nunca troquei idéia.
<Verdislau> eu estou sempre upando meus clenes no clene.xyz
<TyptonHawk> O plastyne ama o pessoal da Protowave né plas ?
<Plastyne> na vdd ele foi chutado da proto
<Plastyne> nem
<TyptonHawk> Eu tenho conta lá no clene.xyz
<Plastyne> eles nos odeia kkkkkk
<TyptonHawk> Slk ..
<TyptonHawk> Protowave fez umas 30938502385 Pages.
<Verdislau> eu sou o Master_Vlene
<Plastyne> desda de quando nois owno o site e o forum da proto
<TyptonHawk> kkkkkk ..
<TyptonHawk> Nego treta
<Plastyne> ai os cara metero o loko falando q tinha file upload
<Verdislau> no clene.xyz eu sou o Master_Vlene
<Plastyne> que nem no site do pt
<Plastyne> quando nois owno
<TyptonHawk> Acho que um dos motivos de zuaram mais é o HaxStroke.
<Plastyne> o vibew foi la fala
<Plastyne> que era ftp aberto
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<TyptonHawk> *zuarem
<Plastyne> ele é na dele os cara q sao uns pau no cu msm
<Plastyne> querem fazer piada do q nem tem graça
<Verdislau> aiueh
<TyptonHawk> Eu não gosto do Hax.
<TyptonHawk> E.E
<TyptonHawk> *e.e
<Plastyne> nao sabem conversar, só ficam xingando, esses mlk tem 2 semanas de net e se dizem do "underground"
<Verdislau> hahah
<Plastyne> ninguém é obrigado a gostar de ninguém certo ?
<TyptonHawk> Só não entendo porque montaram tantas mentiras.
<TyptonHawk> Enfim ..
<TyptonHawk> Isso já é abas passadas.
<Plastyne> isso é a proto, megaman.. o que vc espera de crianças iludidas ?
<Verdislau> se eu soubesse Deface eu estaria na proto
<Plastyne> o tr3v0r só liga pra zone-h
<Plastyne> ele uma vez falo assim em call cmg
<Plastyne> o lixo de um é o tesouro de outros.. e tava ele la caçando as shell no zone-h
<TyptonHawk> u,u
<Plastyne> ele espera o ano vira pra notificar pela shell dos outros
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Verdislau> kkkkkkkkk
<Plastyne> ou ele pede pro marcelo remover o mirro do zone-h
<TyptonHawk> asuhaus
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkk
<Verdislau> caralho
<Plastyne> esse Tr3v0r é ódiado por varios kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Plastyne> tem uma mina, ela é da espanha
<Plastyne> a aAdriana
<Plastyne> até ela sabe que o tr3v0r é odiado por mtos
<Plastyne> e oia q ela é gringa hein...
<TyptonHawk> Adriana ?
<Verdislau> puta vida!
<TyptonHawk> Defacer ?
<Plastyne> imagina quem ta no br e convive com ele
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<TyptonHawk> Eu conheço uma defacer chamada Adriana.
<TyptonHawk> mas é da Venezuela.
<Plastyne> n, ela mexe com botnet
<TyptonHawk> vish
<Plastyne> é essa msm
<TyptonHawk> tlg
<Plastyne> mas n é venezuela
<TyptonHawk> ;-
<TyptonHawk> Já falei com ela.
<Plastyne> eu tava ensinando ela a upar shell pelo phpmyadmin
<TyptonHawk> Ela é gnt boa pow.
<Verdislau> cara e o kriptonet que fim deu?
<Plastyne> sim, até ela sabe que o tr3v0r é um coco
<TyptonHawk> "ADriana Contrera"
<Verdislau> ele mexia com infocc
<TyptonHawk> É essa que conheço.
<Plastyne> ele tomou doxed do trevor
<Plastyne> mas n sei se é real
<Plastyne> http://protowave.com.br/
<TyptonHawk> Eu já fui amigo do Krypto.
<TyptonHawk> ;-
<Plastyne> ja o coolmemes falaro que é o alan sanches
<Plastyne> da esecurity
<Verdislau> ultima vez que vi ele foi no twitter, ele falando que estava voltando com tudo
<Verdislau> mas só foi aquele tweet depois mais nada
<Verdislau> o kripto
<Plastyne> kkk se viu a "maior hackeada do ano deles??"
<Verdislau> varios sites?
<Plastyne> mc donalds malazia
<Verdislau> acho que foi essa
<Verdislau> ha sim
<Plastyne> nem foi kkk
<Verdislau> o coolmemes
<Verdislau> :v
<Plastyne> a anarchy vai permanecer off por um bom tempo.
<Verdislau> eu percebi de um tempo pra cá a proto está mais na tranquila
<Plastyne> ow ja notificaro tudo hu3
<TyptonHawk> E as redeface da Binary ?
<TyptonHawk> ;-
<TyptonHawk> Tá feio isso em.
<Mater_Vlene> ?nick Master_Vlene
<Plastyne> nem é
<Plastyne> peguei varios sites deles e joguei no zone-h
<Plastyne> notifico na hora
<Plastyne> eles usam hack-mirror
<Plastyne> eu tbm usaria, pq o zone-h só buga
<TyptonHawk> SecDet.
<TyptonHawk> é o membro mais podre de lá.
<Plastyne> pq?
<TyptonHawk> Ele é muito kid.
<TyptonHawk> Teve uma postagem que tretei com o Monster.
<TyptonHawk> Ele veio correndo falar merda.
<TyptonHawk> Ai tinha um povo lá.
<Plastyne> só por isso?
<TyptonHawk> Massacrou ele de xingamentos.
<TyptonHawk> Ele tretou com uns 8 caras.
<TyptonHawk> '-'
<TyptonHawk> Por causa de treta do Monster.
<Plastyne> eu tretei com m4is de 20
<TyptonHawk> mas vc treta com td mundo
<TyptonHawk> treta mais q eu
<TyptonHawk> saushuas
<Plastyne> eu n
<Plastyne> eu so na minha
<Plastyne> os cara q vem arruma rolo
<TyptonHawk> Acho que vou jogar CABR
<Plastyne> eu vo terminar a botnet pq daqui a pouco minha namorada vem aq em casa, e minha mae vai pia pq eu n arrumei o quarto
<TyptonHawk> É plastyne ..
<TyptonHawk> parece que não é tão poderoso na vida real
<TyptonHawk> to zuas
<TyptonHawk> sdjaoifgj
<TyptonHawk> derruba a mãe tb
<TyptonHawk> to zuas <3
<Plastyne> kkkkkkk
<Plastyne> n so poderoso nem n4 net
<Plastyne> nunca fui e nunca vou ser isso é só um hobbie kkkk
<TyptonHawk> '-'
<TyptonHawk> tem q trampar com isso pow
<TyptonHawk> aprovar crack
<TyptonHawk> e páah
<TyptonHawk> kk
<Plastyne> eu trampava
<Master_Vlene> e fazer a galera instalar o windows 10
<Master_Vlene> haha
<Plastyne> mas ai fuin,
<Plastyne> mandado em bora
<Plastyne> kkkkkkk
<TyptonHawk> Por justa causa ?
<Plastyne> porque eu dormia no trampo
<Master_Vlene> normal, toma umas ritalina pra ficar com os zóio forte
<TyptonHawk> sauhaushas
<Plastyne> todo dia? kkkkkk
<Master_Vlene> auyeg
<TyptonHawk> pelo menos não faltava né ?
<Plastyne> eu usava coca
<TyptonHawk> só dormia
<TyptonHawk> suhsaus
<Plastyne> é kkkkkk
<Master_Vlene> aiebhiuahei
<Plastyne> ai parei de usar essas porcaria ai fiquei suave e comecei a dormir no trampo
<Master_Vlene> cheirar um pózinho e depois tirar uma soneca esperta aiuhei~
<Plastyne> deu 1 semana o cara me mando embora
<TyptonHawk> pó mágico vei
<Plastyne> 
<Master_Vlene> ahhaha caralho monolda
<Plastyne> 
<Plastyne> 
<Plastyne> 
<Plastyne> q top
<Plastyne> aperta ctrl + o
<Plastyne> nao aparece nada kkkkk
<Master_Vlene> hahahahaha
<Plastyne> só mostra um quadradinho mas quando envia fica esses espaços
<TyptonHawk> nossa
<TyptonHawk> isso é considerado falha ?
<TyptonHawk> ;-
<Master_Vlene> estou no weechat-curses
<Master_Vlene> não da pra fazer isso
<TyptonHawk> ;-
<Plastyne> sei n
<Master_Vlene>  
<Master_Vlene>    
<Master_Vlene>  
<Master_Vlene> kk
<_Barruan_> E ai pessoal
<Master_Vlene> eu só dei espaço e enter
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<TyptonHawk> Entendeu
<Plastyne>  
<TyptonHawk> ?
<Plastyne>  
<Plastyne>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<Plastyne>  
<Plastyne>  
<Plastyne>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<Plastyne>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<Plastyne>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<TyptonHawk>  
<Master_Vlene>   
<Plastyne>  vdd
<TyptonHawk> Lê Ai pow.
<Master_Vlene>  
<Plastyne> melhor parar kkkkk
<Master_Vlene>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<TyptonHawk> kkkk
<Master_Vlene>  
<TyptonHawk> kkk
<Master_Vlene>  
<Plastyne> os cara vai kicka
<Master_Vlene>  
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkk
<TyptonHawk> entendi td
<Master_Vlene>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<Master_Vlene> tri
<TyptonHawk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Master_Vlene>  
<Master_Vlene>  
<TyptonHawk> prevejo ban
<Master_Vlene>  auiehuioaje
<TyptonHawk> kkkkkkkkk
<_Barruan_> Parece uma sala de bate papo de zueira. Aff
<TyptonHawk> pq não vai n0ix 3 ?
<Plastyne> vcs sao os limpadores de chat kkkk
<TyptonHawk> flood do kpta
<Master_Vlene> pqp
<TyptonHawk> gogo ?
<Master_Vlene> daonde vcxs vieram aparecer aqui
<Plastyne> digita /clear
<Master_Vlene> :v
<TyptonHawk> ó ..
<_Barruan_> clear
<TyptonHawk> a
<TyptonHawk> a
<TyptonHawk> a
<TyptonHawk> a
<TyptonHawk> a
<TyptonHawk> a
<TyptonHawk> a
<Plastyne> eu quis vir conhecer esse channel
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Master_Vlene> errroooouuuu
<Master_Vlene> aiuehiua
<Plastyne> entrei no ubuntu normal, ai me recomendaram o br
<Master_Vlene> vou começar a ficar aqui
<Master_Vlene> online direto
<Plastyne> é bacana
<_Barruan_> Parece doido vcs rs
<Master_Vlene> tem que trazer o coolmemes pra ca
<Plastyne> os cara só quer saber de facebook kkkk
<Master_Vlene> éééééé'
<Master_Vlene> pior
<Plastyne> ishe...
<Plastyne> começo..
<KibeStroke> AUSHAUSHS'
<KibeStroke> kkkkkkk ...
<Plastyne> dps q ficar com falha de ddos n reclama
<KibeStroke> Nuspfa.
<Plastyne> tkytyujritoy
<KibeStroke> Tá Sinhô.
<Master_Vlene> Plastyne: começa arrasta alguns parça massah pra cá manolda
<KibeStroke> Deixar um Oco nesse Servidor.
<KibeStroke> kkkkkkkk ..
<Plastyne> vou trazer hj
<Plastyne> vo postar na page
<Master_Vlene> boa boa
<Mauro_> Melhoro.
<Plastyne> ja ja a mulecada chega
<Master_Vlene> *-*
<Plastyne> https://www.facebook.com/AnarquiaFantasma/photos/a.309917655852979.1073741828.309666949211383/544708535707222/?type=3&theater
<Plastyne> olha aew
<Mauro_> Quebrar Longuinhos Hj com Hydra.
<Plastyne> é ruim
<Master_Vlene> gostaria de ver, mas estou no tty1,2,3,4,5,6
<Plastyne> usa o apt-get :3
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Plastyne> postei na anarchy
<Mauro_> meu deus
<Mauro_> bergui
<Plastyne> o irc e o channel
<Mauro_> plastyne geral vai ver o nick
<Mauro_> kibestrok
<Mauro_> easuhasuahs'
<Master_Vlene> hahah
<Plastyne> ja foi kkkkkk
<Mauro_> asuhaus
<Plastyne> kibestrok saiu do chat kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mauro_> kkkkkkkkkk ..
<Plastyne> se vai pro hell cara
<Mauro_> é o melhor nick que já dei pra ele
<Mauro_> aushaus
<Master_Vlene> isso ta ficando acaralhado vei, :v
<Mauro_> ele mi ama
<Plastyne> o que?
<Master_Vlene> ?
<Plastyne> o que ta ficando acaralhado
<Master_Vlene> quem deu nick pra quem?
<Mauro_> Eu ..
<Plastyne> eu q n
<Mauro_> dei Nick de KibeStroke.
<Mauro_> ;-
<Master_Vlene> ahhhh
<Plastyne> o rei dos raks
<Mauro_> kkkkk ..
<Master_Vlene> esse canal ta ficando acaralhdo :~
<Master_Vlene> :p
<Plastyne> temos hacks, itantes, mesinhas
<Plastyne> cadeiras
<Mauro_> Plastyne.
<Plastyne> oi
<Mauro_> Limpa nossa conversa lá no Face.
<Mauro_> ;-
<Plastyne> kkkk
<Plastyne> ta
<Mauro_> Precaussão né, hj em dia, CIA, Interpol ..
<Mauro_> Já viu ..
<Plastyne> claro
<Mauro_> suahsua'
<Master_Vlene> aff nao consigo entrar no desktop :(
<Plastyne> ta em pt?
<Plastyne> faz assim
<Plastyne> cd Área\ de\ Trabalho/
<Mauro_> ls -l
<Master_Vlene> sim sim sei, mas a interface
<Mauro_> reboot
<Mauro_> sauhaushzushaus'
<Mauro_> Plas.
<Master_Vlene> nao nao vei, estou passando umas dificuoldades, ma snem vou comentar muito
<Plastyne> o que q deu?
<Plastyne> oi
<Mauro_> Se liga no vídeo que vou te marcar.
<Master_Vlene> vou ter que resolver sozinho
<Master_Vlene> tipo assim
<Plastyne> se quiser ajuda chama ai
<Plastyne> ok
<Master_Vlene> comprei uma placa de video GTX 980 PNY
<Master_Vlene> e apliquei o nvidia-xconfig
<Mauro_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ..
<Master_Vlene> sendo que meu kernel é o o mais atual
<Master_Vlene> o que eu não deveria ter atualizado ele
<Plastyne> nóóóóóó
<Mauro_> HTML do Hub ..
<Mauro_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ..
<Master_Vlene> então ele não configura a resolução, um erro crítico n~]ao está deixando eu entrar no startx
<Plastyne> mano
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Plastyne> q merda é essa
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mauro_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Plastyne> no seu pdf
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mauro_> Laike veado.
<Mauro_> kkkk
<Plastyne> pqp kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Plastyne> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mauro_> esse é o mauro césar 2
<Mauro_> sauhausasoif'
<Plastyne> ele fez de proposito
<Mauro_> lógico uai
<Master_Vlene> Plastyne: vc sabe de algo que posso instalar (apt-get install "?") para eu ter acesso na net por texto no terminal aqui tty?
<Mauro_> só faltava falar td isso
<Mauro_> de propósito
<Master_Vlene> me lembro uma vez que entrei no manual" man man"
<Plastyne> testa o gimp
<Master_Vlene> ali dava para entrar
<Plastyne> pra testar conexao?
<Master_Vlene> isso
<Mauro_> apt-get install iceweasel
<Mauro_> asuhasd'
<Master_Vlene> na verdade par anavegar
<Mauro_> Tenta Ai ..
<Mauro_> wget -c http://ftp.mx.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/iceweasel/iceweasel_3.5.16-20_i386.deb
<Master_Vlene> *pra navegar
<Mauro_> sudo dpkg -i libhunspell-1.2-0_1.2.11-1_i386.deb libjpeg62_6b1-1_i386.deb libmozjs2d_1.9.1.16-20_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.16-20_i386.deb iceweasel_3.5.16-20_i386.deb
<Master_Vlene> entrar no site em terminal e vizualizar em text
<Mauro_> ;-;
<Mauro_> Sei naaw.
<Plastyne> apt-get install lynx
<Master_Vlene> lynx
<Master_Vlene> vou instalar aqui
<Plastyne> bl
<Master_Vlene> vlw, mais tarde eu chego aí, vou ficar o dia aqui
<Master_Vlene> t+
<Mauro_> Geral Adc no Feicibuki > https://www.facebook.com/TyptonHawk
<Plastyne> firmez
<Plastyne> dps é só chamar ele lynx
<Plastyne> Para navegar, digite G e o site destino
<Master_Vlene> sim sim
<Master_Vlene> obrigado cara
<Master_Vlene> vlw mesmo era isso que estava a horas a procurar
<Master_Vlene> vlw mesmo
<Master_Vlene> agora posso pesquisar meus erros
<Master_Vlene> vlw
<Master_Vlene> t+
<TyptonHawk> Vooooooltei ..
<Marcos_> qero dar o cu
<Marcos_> sentar gostoso
<TyptonHawk> '-'
<Plastyne> <3
<TyptonHawk> ishi plas
<TyptonHawk> esse é teu
<TyptonHawk> asuhaus
<Marcos_> vmk dlç
<Marcos_> pauzudo
<Marcos_> negro negroso
<Marcos_> me desce a vara
<TyptonHawk> slk
<Plastyne> para com isso '-'
<TyptonHawk> '-'
<Marcos_> plastyne aq é o vibew
<Marcos_> e eu te amo
<Marcos_> <3
<TyptonHawk> 3hu3hu3hu3huhu3
<TyptonHawk> kkkkkkkk ..
<TyptonHawk> nego trosla
<Plastyne> vou toma banho, minha namorada ja ta vindo aqui em casa
<Plastyne> bjs <3
<Master_Vlene> <3
<TyptonHawk> <3
<Marcos_> <3
<Marcos_> bj amor
<Marcos_> recalque
<TyptonHawk> ;-
<Plastyne> kkkk
<Plastyne> fue
<paladinn> me tira uma duvida sobre o comando scp ? preciso copiar uma pasta remotamente, ja estou por ssh na máquina
<paladinn> posso dar scp file.php /var/www para copiar para meu local
<paladinn> ou preciso mesmo se estiver por ssh na maquina, dar o comando scp emerson@123.123:/arquivo /var/www
<barna> hggdh, !ping
<w3bk1ll3r> so os pica
<w3bk1ll3r> como e que ta ai galerinha?
<Master_Vlene> complilcadinho, muito tempo que não mexo no lynx
<Master_Vlene> será que tenho que instalar algum outro pacote para aprimorar o lynx?
<aedigital> tenta o links
<aedigital> antigamente era bem melhor que lynx
<Master_Vlene> não conheço, vou baixar pra ver
<Master_Vlene> bom
<Master_Vlene> gostei tbm
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> faz tempo que nao uso ele
<aedigital> mas antigamente era bem melhor que o lynx
<aedigital> caramba me repeti
<aedigital> :~
<Master_Vlene> nunca fucei tanto nesses browser de texto
<aedigital> hehehehe
<hor-hekenu> eh aqui os hacker
<Plastyne> voltei
<hor-hekenu> ah sim eh
<Plastyne> ;3
<aedigital> O_o
<hor-hekenu> isso eh  lxde
<hor-hekenu> acho q nao
<hor-hekenu> mas nao tenho certeza
<hor-hekenu> ch do fbi man???
<Plastyne> sim
<Plastyne> ghfhfghfhfhf
<Mike_> Eai Plastyne
<Plastyne> Eae
<Mike_Miller> help?
<Plastyne> no que
<Mike_Miller> Pma
<Plastyne> ishi
<Plastyne> pera
<Mike_Miller> ok
<Plastyne> pronto
<Plastyne> vem pv
<Mike_Miller> ta
<aedigital> ufa
<aedigital> bem melhor agora
<aedigital> o mouse tava paulado
<Plastyne> paçoka?
<aedigital> de amendoim
<aedigital> :~
<Plastyne> é o paçoka pow?
<aedigital> oxe
<aedigital> huahuahuahuahua
<Plastyne> é o apelido do meu amigo ;-.
<aedigital> paçoka eh nickname de um pelego?
<Plastyne> ele vai entra no irc
<aedigital> putz
<aedigital> ah ta
<aedigital> nem
<Plastyne> hughuhugfihjfh
<Plastyne> blz
<aedigital> eu sou eu
<aedigital> :)
<Plastyne> to sabendo
<Master_Vlene> kk
<Master_Vlene> pelego
<Master_Vlene> kk
<Master_Vlene> fazia tempo que não via essa palvra
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> das antigas
<Master_Vlene> uiaheui
<Master_Vlene> bom do links é que não precisa estar escolhendo se tu aceita o cookie ou não, já o lynx fica demorando para tu escolher se quer o cookie ou não
<hor-hekenu> qual o intuito do chat?
<Master_Vlene> unbutu geral seria
<aedigital> yeap
<hor-hekenu> aircrack-ng
<hor-hekenu> wpscan
<aedigital> :~
<hor-hekenu> http://cachoeiradosul.rs.gov.br/
<hor-hekenu> defaced
<hor-hekenu> up
<Master_Vlene> e o wireshark que nunca mais ouvi falar e também usarem, o que houve?
<hor-hekenu> nmap
<Master_Vlene> épocas de hackers em que usavam nmap, sniffer e wireshark ah época boa
<Master_Vlene> hoje só vão no exploited
<Master_Vlene> e ferramentas do kali
<hor-hekenu> cuidado com o telnet aberto gambit
<aedigital> huahuahuaha
<hor-hekenu> kali eh lixo
<hor-hekenu> o negocio eh pegar uma distro limpa e instalar as tools
<hor-hekenu> debian eh boa pra pentest
<hor-hekenu> alguem faz parte de team aqui
<hor-hekenu> ou grupo de estudos
<hor-hekenu> o negocio eh fazer tudo via terminal
<Master_Vlene> sim
<hor-hekenu> gui eh pra fracos
<hor-hekenu> bóóó
<hor-hekenu> nao me vem com fsociety
<Master_Vlene> kk
<Master_Vlene> vem duma vez 2016 pra eu ver a segunda temp de mrrobut
<hor-hekenu> eu to soh pela temporada dos vikings
<Master_Vlene> vikings?
<aedigital> futebol americano?
<Master_Vlene> esse é o nome do seriado?
<aedigital> slçdjfsçlf
<hor-hekenu> sim
<hor-hekenu> sobre a cultura viking
<Master_Vlene> kk vou baixar uma hora quyando entra no meu desk
<hor-hekenu> massa o baui
<hor-hekenu> foda pra carai
<Master_Vlene> afude
<aedigital> ultimo seriado que assisti e gostei foi spartacus
<hor-hekenu> aqui rola programador
<aedigital> depois nao vi mais nenhum
<hor-hekenu> mas nao eh tipo seriado da record?
<hor-hekenu> tem quantas temp
<aedigital> uns 3 anos
<Master_Vlene> outro seriado bom e estou esperando a segunda temp é Narcos
<aedigital> acho que passou na record sim, mas todo
<aedigital> cortado
<hor-hekenu> tu usa uma coisinha neh man
<aedigital> zoaram legal o seriado com os cortes
<aedigital> foda
<Master_Vlene> hahah
<Plastyne> saindo aqui pessoal
<hor-hekenu> da uns tekinho
<Plastyne> até mais tarde
<aedigital> me too
<Master_Vlene> crackzinho esperto na night pra ficar ligadaço
<hor-hekenu> kk
<Plastyne> falou
<hor-hekenu> flw
<Master_Vlene> flw
<Master_Vlene> volta aí outra hora
<hor-hekenu> opa
<Master_Vlene> aff
<Master_Vlene> saiu
<hor-hekenu> se fue
<hor-hekenu> vou aproveita pra fecha um baseaDO
<hor-hekenu> ja vuelto
<Master_Vlene> ok
<Master_Vlene> vs
<Master_Vlene> o pior é que nem no meu novo HD de 2TB consigo instalar alguma SO
<Master_Vlene> nos dois HD da problema de formato de disco rígido irreconhecível
<Master_Vlene> gostaria de saber o que pode ter acontecido pra acontecer isso
<Master_Vlene> se é o windows diz que não reconhece pq não é NTFS e quando tento instalar o Ubuntu 14.04 aparece tela escura e pra configurar a resolução ecrã para 1920x1080
<Master_Vlene> crític o caso
<Master_Vlene> arienigena
<Master_Vlene> wow
<Master_Vlene> me traga a poeira de marte vei
<Master_Vlene> uma amostra nem que seja
<Master_Vlene> magnific ~
<magnific> n fui pra marte ainda
<magnific> soh ano q vem
<Master_Vlene> ahhaha
<Master_Vlene> não esquece de me trazer a amostra da poeira de marte ~
<Master_Vlene> pago em bitcoins :~
<Master_Vlene> quem é 31.13.222.109?
<Master_Vlene> é o host?
<Master_Vlene> ping pong?
<Master_Vlene> começar aprender a largar uns deface no meu blog :33
<Master_Vlene> ok depois vou me arriscar a tentar novamente a colocar o ubuntu
<Master_Vlene> mas no novo hd
<Verdislau> se tiverem em mente outros chats estilo weechat que não precisa abrir o display me passem, talvez possam ter mais opções do que esse que estou usando
<Verdislau>  alguém pode me dar uma dica de como deixar o kernel pelo tty normal sem estar atualizado, como se fosse o ubuntu recém instalado
<Verdislau> tipo deixar o kernel na configuração de como ele fica depóis de instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<barna> Verdislau, como assim?
<Verdislau> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 14.04, mas na hora que vou instalar ele carrega e depois fica uma tela preta dizendo para eu configurar para resolução ecra 1920x1080
<barna> Verdislau, qual placa de video?
<Verdislau> já quando vou instalar o windows, ele diz que não reconhece o disco pq não NTFS
<Verdislau> GTX 980 PNY
<Verdislau> ela é nova
<Verdislau> por isso estou sofrendo isso
<Verdislau> antes eu estava com a GTX 560
<barna> nvidia..... deveria funcionar blz
<Verdislau> pois é
<barna> Verdislau, vc trocou a placa usando o sistema q tava com a 560?
<Verdislau> depois que eu apliquei o nvidia-xconfig e dei reboot ele não foi mais para o desktop estou no segundo dia vivendo pelo tty
<Verdislau> isso tbm porque baixei o kernel-update e deu update para ultima versão e vi muitos falarem que esse ultimo kernel esta bulgando muita coisa
<Verdislau> por isso estou querendo reverter o kernel para depois mudar as partições com o gparted
<barna> xiiiiiii
<barna> Verdislau, eu daria um sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<barna> e veria se o X volta
<Verdislau> boa não pensei em tirar os repositorio talvez adiante
<Verdislau> vou ver
<barna> Verdislau, vc apagou o kernel antigo?
<Verdislau> não
<Verdislau> preciso que me guie para fazer isso se possivel
<Verdislau> andei mexendo e tentando descobrir aqui mas nao deu
<Verdislau> nao tenho acesso a interface nem a mouse
<Verdislau> estou só no tty terminal
<barna> Verdislau, só iniciar o computador no kernel anterior, na hora do boot aperta os 2 shifts ao mesmo tempo, ou esc , muda de maquina pra maquina
<barna> de boas, me viro bem no tty
<Verdislau> não sabia disso, vou ver se adianta
<barna> vai entrar no grub, ai vc vai em opções avançadas e entra num kernel mais antigo
<Verdislau> vou tentar
<Verdislau> primeir vou dar o purge no nvidia
<barna> ok, vai me falando...
<barna> o grub se as 2 formas q te falei nao funcionarem tem um modo mais hard de fazer, se precisar fazemos.
<Verdislau> apareceu aqui quando dei apt-get purge nvidia, apareceu que eu nem instalei
<Verdislau> dae depois tentei o nvidia-xconfig, dei purge
<Verdislau> ele nao achou
<barna> hummmmm estranho......
<Verdislau> normalmente o nvidia-xconfig fica no /etc/X11
<Verdislau> estou pensando em dar purge em todo X11
<barna> calma!
<Verdislau> ok
<barna> tenta o role de iniciar em outro kernel
<Verdislau> ok vou fazer agora então
<Verdislau> minutos estou de volta
<Verdislau> ok barna
<Verdislau> os cmd não adiantaram
<Verdislau> nem com o os shift como o esc
<Verdislau> não fui para o grub
<Verdislau> existe outra tecla que me envie ao grub?
<Verdislau> no reboot?
<mirqui> tenta f1
<Verdislau> ok
<mirqui> ou todas as f que tem
<mirqui> uma deve dar
<thrash1> instalei o grub
<thrash1> sou o verdislau
<thrash1> olhe
<thrash1> e então
<thrash1> piorou a situação aqui
<thrash1> agora o alt+F7 fica tela preta
<thrash1> mas o kernel mudou
<thrash1> quando instalei o grub ele modificou uma configuração
<barna> thrash1, tenta instalar o drivers da nvidia
<thrash1> ok vou ver aqui
<barna> thrash1, já cogitou re-instalar o ubuntu? as vezes da menos trabalho.
<Verdislau> voltei e nada
<Verdislau> apareceu assim
<Verdislau> que este kernel module não está compativel com os drivers nvidia
<Verdislau> error
<barna> Verdislau, ja pensou em re-instalar o sistema?
<Verdislau> So?
<Verdislau> SO?
<Verdislau> formatar?
<Verdislau> formatar nao deixa
<barna> pq não?
<Verdislau> todos cds que tenho aqui windows e ubuntu não deixam instalar
<Verdislau> nao sei explicar
<Verdislau> to preso nesse tty
<Verdislau> windows ele nao reconhece como NTFS
<Verdislau> e o ubuntu quando clico em instalar ele fica com tela preta
<Verdislau> e fica só a mensagem do monitor para configurar para 1920x1080
<barna> Verdislau, qual versão do ubuntu vc testou?
<Verdislau> 14.04
<Verdislau> estou usando o 15.10
<barna> Verdislau, pra instalar o windows, realmente vc vai ter q reformatar a partição pra ntfs, o ubuntu usa ext4
<barna> Verdislau, qualquer live do ubuntu da pau?
<Verdislau> sim
<Verdislau> quando vai entrar ele fica tela escura
<barna> Verdislau, vc ta usando pc correto?
<Verdislau> como assim correto?
<barna> sim ou não
<Verdislau> sim
<barna> leia pc como desktop
<barna> seu desktop tem placa de video integrana na placa mãe?
<barna> *integrada
<Verdislau> onde  verifico isso pra ter certeza?
<Verdislau> sim, tem integrada
<barna> quando vc liga o live já tentou colocar o cabo do monitor na saida da placa integrada?
<barna> isso já aconteceu comigo
<Verdislau> minha placa mãe não saída dirta para o monitor
<Verdislau> tem que ter placa de video que faça isso
<Verdislau> minha placa mãe é uma sabertooth 990 fx R2.0
<barna> pesquisando
<barna> Verdislau, ok, num tem placa integrada, então só a nvidia mesmo.
<barna> me fala de novo o modelo da nvidia
<Verdislau> placa de video?
<barna> sim
<Verdislau> GTX 980 PNY
<barna> pesquisando
<barna> Verdislau, como q vc instalou o driver dela?
<Verdislau> eu tive que sair do init 3
<Verdislau> tive que vir no tty e dar sudo init 3
<Verdislau>  depois tive que dar service gdm stop
<Verdislau> depois disso peguei e dei./nvidia-linux.run
<Verdislau> e daí começou a instalar
<Verdislau> até aí ok
<Verdislau> dae
<barna> vixi, fez m.......
<Verdislau> kk
<Verdislau> mas agora nao sei mas como voltar o pc ficar normal
<barna> nunca consegui instalar esses .run sem bugar o sistema iremeiavelmente
<barna> Verdislau, eu sei, formatando ele!
<Verdislau> certo, mas como vou formatar se nem isso ele quer deixar?
<Verdislau> meu pc está negro
<Verdislau> pior que virus
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Verdislau> eu mesmo bulguei ele sem saber com esse .run
<Verdislau> me acha uma luz
<Verdislau> nao sei mais o que fazer
<barna> Verdislau, vc ainda tem a placa antiga?
<Verdislau> tenho mas ja fiz de tudo com a outra tbm nao deu
<Verdislau> minha antiga placa de video é uma GTX 560
<barna> Verdislau, quando vc coloca a antiga e boota o live-cd do ubuntu, ele da erro tb?
<Verdislau> deu errro
<Verdislau> tentei fazer isso ontem
<Verdislau> nao flui
<Verdislau> fluiu
<barna> Verdislau, só por curiosidade, pra q vc usa essa placa?
<Verdislau> tentei umas 4 vezes
<Verdislau> hehehe
<Verdislau> uso pra jogar uns games
<barna> eu ia me divertir renderizando nelas. hehehehehehehehe
<Verdislau> sim sim]
<Verdislau> exatamente isso que gosto
<barna> eu trabalho com video.....
<Verdislau> massah eu tenho uns canais no yt
<Verdislau> youtube.com/thrashrati
<barna> mas vamos voltar a instalação, na placa antiga, qual o erro que da na instalação.
<Verdislau> tem uns gameplay
<barna> abrindo
<Verdislau> da o erro de modulo do kernel
<Verdislau> nao compativel
<Verdislau> isso que depois que instalei o grub ele modificou até o gráfico aqui
<Verdislau> mas nao consegui entrar no menu de reboot do grub
<barna> Verdislau, eu to a umas 30h sem dormir meu pensamento ta maio lento......
<Verdislau> da nada, vou sair aqui começar fazer outras coisas tbm
<Verdislau> da nada
<Verdislau> mais tarde eu entro
<barna> Verdislau, blz, tamo ai pra tentar ajudar
<Verdislau> certo, t+
<Guest72848> https://www.facebook.com/A-Dilig%C3%AAncia-da-Anarchy-Ghost-916957975049096/
<Guest72848> seus modinha
<Guest72848> aqui e anarchy ghost
<Guest72848> mané
<Verdisnada> ae
<Verdisnada> ae
<Verdisnada> consegui
<Verdisnada> entrei no gparted
<Verdisnada> e entrei em modificar partição pelo discodriver
<Verdisnada> e entrou no desktop
<Verdisnada> agora vou estudar melhor pra poder fazer uma boa formatação
<Verdisnada> assim espero
<barna> Verdisnada, massa
<Verdisnada> cara
<Verdisnada> ae barna
<Verdisnada> cara
<Verdisnada> depois que instalei op grub e botei o cd do gparted eu consegui entrar no desktop
<Verdisnada> nao sei explicar
<Verdisnada> é que o grub configurou o kernel para anterior
<Verdisnada> retirou a atualização do atual
<Verdisnada> nao sei como
<Verdisnada> eu vi pq quando eu estava instalando o grub eu vi o que estava acontecendo
<Verdisnada> algo inexplicavel
<Verdisnada> bom que estou no desktop
<Verdisnada> só estou com medo de dar rebooot ou deslçigar o pc
<Verdisnada> pode voltar a tela negra
<Verdisnada> tenho que ver direito o que está acontecendo
<Verdisnada> agora to carregando o unboxingo do upgrade que fiz no pc no yt
<Verdisnada> *-*
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Verdisnada> boa noite
<Verdisnada> agora vou ver se instala o 14.04
<Verdisnada> assim espero
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-23
<Verdisnada> e ae
<astroo-> correu bem?
<Verdisnada> sim
<Verdisnada> astro
<astroo-> bom
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Verdisnada> sim,
<astroo-> bem-vindo  eu so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<Verdisnada> mas o estranho que tive que colocar o cd de partições
<Verdisnada> gparted
<Verdisnada> mas funcionou de boa
<Verdisnada> o kernel quando eu instalei o grub ele modificou o módulo dele
<Verdisnada> então mudou até o reboot
<Verdisnada> melhorou
<Verdisnada> ainda não instalei o 14.04
<Verdisnada> não sei se deixo para amanhã ou faço daqui a pouco
<astroo-> Verdisnada  ve o privado
<r3vtz> aeeeee seus GAYSSS
<r3vtz> suave??
<astroo-> ola...
<r3vtz> man
<r3vtz> demoro um monte pra acha esse chat
<r3vtz> da anarchy
<r3vtz> askopapsko
<r3vtz> uns 20 min
<r3vtz> Mariana nolasco :)
<r3vtz> timer
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<r3vtz> Hacked is life
<Paulo_John> Pessoal entrei nesse chat para fazer um teste!
<Paulo_John> a que se destina esse canal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-24
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> estou que estao todos mortos :D
<barna> noite nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> boa noite e adeus
<nuno_nunes> :D
<webcrawler> Estou tentando rodar um arquivo .py no navegador
<webcrawler> e estou tendo essa mensagem : You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/teste.py on this server.
<webcrawler> o que pode ser ?
<barna> webcrawler, provavelmente vc num tem permissão de acesso.
<barna> num sei o q seria, mas num será q só o root ou outro usuario tenho permissão dessa execução?
<barna> ps. o arquivo teste.py tem permissão de execução? vc é o dono dele?
<webcrawler> o root eh o dono dele
<barna> webcrawler, então provavelmente só o root pode executar ele.
<webcrawler> eu tenho que configurar ele como o que ?
<webcrawler> qual usuario ?
<barna> webcrawler, muda o dono dele pro seu usuario
<barna> sudo chown usuario:grupo nomedoarquivo
<barna> ex. sudo barna:barna teste.py
<webcrawler> eu mudei mas continua dando o mesmo erro
<barna> da um ls -l teste.py dentro da pasta donde ele se encontra, quais as permissões do arquivo?
<webcrawler> -rwxrwxrwx 1 webcrawler webcrawler 203 Dez 23 21:53 teste.py
<barna> webcrawler, vc é o dono e ta com todas a permissões. o q esse arquivo faz?
<webcrawler> nada demais, so imprimi algumas coisas em html
<webcrawler> to querendo passar meus script em python  pra rodarem na web
<barna> webcrawler, ja tentou rodar com sudo?
<webcrawler> como assim rodar com sudo ?
<webcrawler> eu quero rodar no navegador
<barna> ixi, tinha esquecido.
<barna> kra não sei te ajudar, vc tocou num ponto q eu desconheço.
<webcrawler> barna, tem sala de apache no freenode ?
<barna> webcrawler, em ingles tem
<barna> em pt-br não achei
<webcrawler> qual o nome da sal em ingles, vc sabe ?
<barna> #apache
<Paulo_John> #apache-br
<Paulo_John> amigos ignorem esse apache-br
<barna> #apache-br pelo visto não está registrado na freenod
<barna> galera vou dormir, manha to de volta.
<Paulo_John> vlw barna!
<barna> Paulo_John, tem um canal de amigos ##._.##, to sempre por lá tb. tem uma galera q manja muito de rede lá.
<Paulo_John> o nome do canal é esse mesmo
<Paulo_John> ##._.##
<Paulo_John> ?
<Paulo_John> kkk
<barna> sim
<barna> opss, não
<barna> ##.-.##
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> rss
<optimus_> Oi gente!
<barna> opa
<optimus_> faz muito tempo que não venho aqui
<optimus_> novidades ?
<barna> seja bem vindo de volta
<optimus_> Obg!
<optimus_> galera
<optimus_> alguem sabe criar um chat pelo o terminal?
<barna> como assim?
<optimus_> um chat de bate papo sem interface pelo o terminal
<optimus_> pra rede local mesmo
<barna> hummmmm, ai vc me pegou
<optimus_> seria bem legal
<barna> por modo grafico to ligado q é simples, mas por terminal num tenho nem ideia
<optimus_> imagine um chat criptografado pelo o terminal
<optimus_> seria bem interessante
<optimus_> igual no filme - O Quinto Poder
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<optimus_> Que foi? Rsrs
<barna> querendo imitar filme, vejo isso direto
<optimus_> pois é.
<barna> optimus_, tem q ser exclusivamente via terminal, num pode ser por interface grafica?
<optimus_> Mas é um filme real, que conta as historia de Julian Assange Criador de Wikilieaks
<optimus_> pode cara
<optimus_> mas intereressante seria se fosse privavo e anonimo
<barna> como q chama o protocolo q usa pra ligar gtalk tipo num pidgin?
<barna> xmpp, acho q tu podes criar um servidor xmpp e usar alguma coisa via terminal pra conectar nele
<optimus_> lega
<optimus_> valeu pela a dica
<optimus_> vou ver se consigo e te chamo aqui
<barna> blz
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> feliz natal :)
<Verdislau> ae galerosa, como está indo o natal aí?
<barna> como outro dia qualquer, e vc?
<Verdislau> mesmo tbm
<Verdislau> bom, como não sei como o eu consegui a partir de ext3 instalar o windows
<Verdislau> ele tinha avisado antes o HD que tin ha que ser NTFS
<Verdislau> ok
<Verdislau> depois veio o MBR, quando estava a concretizar isso, ele deixou instlar
<Verdislau> vou deixar o windows nesse HD de 1TB, tenho outro de 2TB, que deixarei para Ubuntu e futuramente, fazer mais partições ver se dou dual ou trial boot
<barna> :)
<Verdislau> Mas o mais interessante foi quando a única distro que foi sem problemas para instalar no HD e que modificou tudo foi o Puppy Linux
<Verdislau> Ele foi o grande salvador de tudo, haa e o Gparted, esses dois cds me fizeram sair da prisão do tty por causa do kernel
<Verdislau> Caso algum dia caírem nessa cilada não esqueçam dessas dicas: Gparted e Puppy Linux para concertar erros de boot por kernel atualizado em SO beta etc...
 * Verdislau está away; Instalando bagulhos - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Merlim> barna: e ae manooo
<barna> blz Merlim ?
<Merlim> barna: blza manooo que isso ai arriba???
<barna> oq?
 * Verdislau está away; Instalando bagulhos - desde[16:04:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<barna> Verdislau, ok, agora vamos parar com a brincadeira?
<Merlim> isso ae
<Merlim> ahuahuaha
<Verdislau> iauhiuaeh
<Verdislau> mas foi sério, vou ver se ponho o Ubuntu amanhã no HD de 2TB
<Verdislau> O que falei foi sobre o problema que passei uns dias atrás ae, o Barna e o astroo sabem...
<Merlim> Verdislau: entendi
<Merlim> Verdislau: problema de boot refaz o boot -> mkinitpio e depois grub-install
 * Verdislau está away; Instalando bagulhos - desde[16:04:46] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Verdislau> nem me fale do grub vei, o grub que me detonou, o grub não queria deixar dar boot
<Verdislau> eu tive que desinstalar ele pra ser reconhecido o MBR
 * Verdislau retornou do away; Instalando bagulhos - duração[21m4s] -=[Cyber]=-
<Merlim> Verdislau: deve ser porque o boot ai deva usar UEFI
<Verdislau> Isso eu não vi
<Merlim> dai tem que instalar o grub com suporte a UEFI
<Verdislau> pode ser isso, não tinha visto isso
<Merlim> saindo
<Merlim> aqui
<asus-eee> Boas alguem me pode dar uma ajuda?
<asus-eee> sou novo no linux , e quando eu uso o comando para instalar um programa qualquer "sudo apt-get install ..." nunca consegue encontrar o pacote que pretendo
<Verdislau> ae
<barna> Verdislau, mano, tira esses notificações de away pelo amor de deus!
<Verdislau> srlkmsklr
<Verdislau> malz ae
<Verdislau> malz barna
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna> tarde mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> vou tomar um café :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<barna> salve astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<Cyber> Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Cyber> Astro meu camarada, como esta a padaria ? rs
<astroo-> o meu projeto esta a 7 dias de ficar numa prateleira
<Cyber> Otimo...estou com meu ubuntu pediando para reininciar toda hora para completar a atualizaçao
<Cyber> Como faço para ir para o vivaolinux ?
<barna> Cyber, no irc?
<Cyber> yep
<barna> #vivaolinux
<Cyber> Aqui o pesoal entrou de greve
<Cyber> #vivaolinux
<barna> no vol tão de grave desdo ano passado......
<Cyber> Nao foi
<barna>  /j #vivaolinux
<barna> ou /join
<Cyber> Ah tah...lembrei
<barna> depende o programa q vc ta usando
<Cyber> Bye people...
<astroo-> ciao
<licensed> alguem sabe dizer pq assim que eu abro o chromium ele carrega 12 processos mesmo sem nenhuma aba aberta?
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-25
<paulobenedito> Feliz Natal Ubunteiros e em especial a quem sempre me socorreu por aqui tud de bom para você e sua família hggdh
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte :)
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> hallp
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<squat> alguem usa proftpd..
<barna> squat, ja vi isso, pra q serve?
<squat> ftp.., quero ver lance de permissoes..,
<barna> conheço não, mas nada ai, quem sabe......
<barna> squat, cai se vc respondeu, manda de novo
<squat> barna, vou resolver..,  vlw..,
<barna> blz
<squat> barna, qual sistema vc usa ai..
<barna> atualmente ubuntu-studio e avix
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> feliz natal :)
<Ernandes> rss
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jaqent> ola astroo- o/
<astroo-> ola
<barna> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<MerliM> boa tarde! Povo
<UbuntuBr> boa tarde
<UbuntuBr> Estou notando que o Ubuntu esta gastando mais bateria que o windows 8.1,por que isso ocorre,ou será só impressão
<Ernandes> shutdown for you
<felipe> cheguei
<Plastyne> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ernandes> rss
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-27
<feioso> eae
<feioso> feliz natal
<astroo-> ola para ti tambem
<MerliM> feioso: quanto tempo mano
<MerliM> auahuaha
<feioso> MerliM,  eae
<MerliM> feioso: e ae man
<MerliM> tava ali vendo um filme e tu como ta
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<feioso> MerliM,
<feioso> q filme?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<MerliM> bom dia
<MerliM> mirqui saindo aqui mais tarde eu volto man
<MerliM> abracos
<mirqui> até :)
<gee111> vale a pena pagar mais de 2 mil num notebook 15.6 com 930m?
<gee111> eu acho notebook de 3 mil e 4 mil com 920m e full hd caro demais pra ter uma gpu dessas
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ernandes> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Ernandes> blz
<Ernandes> tranquilo hj
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Ernandes> rss
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Madkers> como faço o up do meu 14.04  pro 15.10 ?
<hugutux> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Madkers> nem rolou
<Madkers> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Madkers> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Madkers> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Madkers> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Madkers> Calculando atualização... Pronto
<Madkers> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<hugutux> cara.. da uma lida aqui!
<hugutux> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/04/como-atualizar-o-ubuntu-1404-e-1410-para-o-1504.html
<Madkers> vlw
<Madkers> rodando
<Verdislau> blz
<Verdislau> calorão
<astroo-> Verdislau  ola
<Verdislau> [astroo-]: ola
<Madkers> ta lentinho o update
<Verdislau> muito calor hoje
<Madkers> o download ta meio parado
<Madkers> 2864 pacotes
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<greylica_> Olá
<greylica_> Boa tarde  (aqui no Brasil )
<greylica_> Preciso perguntar uma coisa
<greylica_> Dos tipos de compartilhamento de arquivos disponíveis, (SMB, NFS)
<greylica_> Gostaria de saber como rodar o NFS sem requisição de identificações criptografadas
<greylica_> É para sistemas de mensagens simples
<greylica_> Mas que devem ser feitas por arquivos.
<greylica_> Alguém já tentou rodar o NFS sem o gnome-ring ?
<greylica_> Parece que tornaram mandatória a identificação ...
<greylica_> No caso, gostaria de fazer isso apenas pelo nome e grupo de usuários.
<greylica_> mas sem gerar credenciais encriptadas para o NFS
<greylica_> Bem, obrigado !
<nuno_nunes> boa noite precisam de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noie a todos alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PH> boa tarde
<PH> alguém sabe como remover uma chave para instalação segura dos aplicativos, instalei uma ppa e agora ela não sai
<studio-user857> ae
<studio-user857> pessoa
<studio-user857> seguinte não consigo alterar temas no UBUNTU STUDIO
<studio-user857> alguém pode me auxiliar
<studio-user857> ?
<studio-user857> gratidão
<spynet> ???
<spynet> alguém escreve aqui?
<bruc3> eu escrevo
<bruc3> kkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-30
<robot> e ai galera blz com vocês
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<robot> blz amigo
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<robot> sim
<robot> es tu?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> 2 anos
<robot> Obrigado
<robot> HeHe
<robot> ja está com bem mais tempo no IRC
<robot> amigão me diz uma coisa faz tempo que você usa GNU/Linux
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-31
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-28
<ioricloud> ola
<ioricloud> bom dia
<ioricloud> galera alguem ja passou por problemas de instalar um linux em ssd e dar sempre erro de grub
<ioricloud> como se a grub nao fosse instalada
<ioricloud> e entrar em grub rescue
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-29
<uberego> Alguma info sobre updates windows wsl
<hggdh> o que é windoes wsl?
<hggdh> oh, windows subsystem for linux.
<hggdh> uberego: tente ##windows-wsl, ou #ubuntu-on-windows
<uberego> hggdh, ok grato
<hggdh> uberego: aparentemente, também suportado em ##windows
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-30
<feioso> cade
<feioso> a ursula?
<astroo-> ?
<feioso> astroo-eae
<hggdh> feioso: cuida-te
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> feioso
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-31
<sick_> pessoal, alguém aqui já testou o yunit? o que acharam do fork?
<mmarconm> Feliz ano novo para todos :)
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-25
<mmarconm> feliz natal para todos :)
<astroo-> para ti tambem
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-23
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-24
<ummerda> Olá, eu estava tentando instalar o pacote pulseaudio-module-jack, mas não consegui instalar ele, e apareceu que ele depende do libpulse0 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4, porém existe uma versão mais atual do pacote instalada, que está na versão 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5. Fui tentar descobrir qual a origem desta versão do pacote, mas não consegui achar
<ummerda> Queria saber se alguém pode me ajudar com esse problema de dependências
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-25
<mirqui> feliz natal a todos :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-26
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai aee :) , e ai hgg :) , como vão vcs ?
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
<hggdh> tardes
<mirqui> e ai hg :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> vida mansa, sem reclamações
<mirqui> ahaha isso é muito bom :)
<mirqui> saúde e paz , o resto a gente corre atrás
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-27
<Guest90dcb> plin plin to meet u all
<Guest90dcb> tell ubuntu devops
<Guest90dcb> something: guaranteed do not get logged/communnicate eachothers linux|drivers|libs(autocontext) nologin|nolink to LOGGED USER ACCOUNT
<Guest90dcb> services relations mannaged
<Guest90dcb> dma/memory
<Guest90dcb> do something keybeboomaker
<Guest90dcb> and do not share
<Guest90dcb> tmp user nogroup&noSH file viewer|manager
<Guest90dcb> accesible by nonroot logged usert
<astroo-> here is portuguese language
<astroo-> is #ubuntu to english
<astroo-> hello
<Guest90dcb> tell english ubuntu support team
<Guest90dcb> moba foca
<Guest90dcb> forward them (encaminhe a mensagens)
<Guest90dcb> r there right porguese?
<Guest90dcb> *these
<astroo-> yes
<astroo-> I not go to the english channel
<Guest90dcb> launchpad maybe
<astroo-> bye I go away
<Guest90dcb> yep
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui, salve
<mirqui> e ai denis :) , como vai vc ?
<denisbr> mirqui, bem e você?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , uma tarde de sol , muito boa :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-28
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-29
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, no meu pc mostra bateria a 100% mas ão carega, tem como saber se é a bateria que está ruim?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da 1 bom tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> volto em 1 min
